# Sticky  Preparations update



## NaeKid

Preparing for when the SHTF is something that we are all planning and implementing. Some of us are further along than others who are just getting started. I know some of us are willing to share everything that have done and some will share just enough to let others know that they are doing something.

What I would like to do is have a thread for people to list off recently acquired items that they make or buy or trade-for that are normal "everyday" items that have a use in their preparations. I would like to keep guns and ammo out of this thread if at all possible.

For my partner and I, we have just purchased another set of 12-volt based communication devices, also known as CB-radio. One CB will be mounted in each of our vehicles and one will be mounted in our travel-trailer. The reasoning behind these is because we like to talk to each other. Yes, we have cell-phones and text-messaging, but, with the crack-down on cell-use in vehicles, we would like to have another form of communications. Personally, I believe that the crack-down on cell-use is warranted due to the fact that my dad's arms are screwed for the rest of his life due to an idiot on his cell-phone while driving caused an accident with my dad on his Harley. 

Next everyday type of item is a matched set of fire-proof, water-proof, security-based safes. In the safes we have copies of all important papers (vehicle registrations, birth-certificates, credit-card contact information, banking information, drivers licences, insurance-photos to prove that we own what we say we own, insurance policies, etc). The SHTF-scenario we are planning for is break-n-enter theft or fire.

With the safes, I purchased a laminator to create another level of protection for the important documents. With the laminator I have a Dymo label-maker to label anything that needs to be labeled. The reason behind that is no-one can read my hand writing, not even me. I can type fast-n-furious, just, please don't ask me to write with pen-n-paper.

The next everyday type of item is books. We have purchased a few more story-books to read. If the power goes out and I can't get the 'net to run for any reason (even with my UPS systems running all my computer-based equipment), turn to books to read. Candle-light, flash-light and lanterns are great ways to read.

Found a great deal on solar-powered with hand-crank AM/FM radios. There are lots of normal battery or AC-powered options, and the radios in our vehicles and in the travel-trailer - but - sometimes it is nice to have a radio that doesn't ever need fresh batteries and sometimes the current-bush doesn't have holes to plug in the power-plug.

Finally, an everyday type product is DVD movies. The only reason for that is because I don't have a portable BluRay player and that is because they are not on the market from what I can tell. Portable DVD-player's battery is charged via solar or 110vac so I can watch on the mini-screen or plug it into my (soon to be ordered) 12-volt 22" TV (located on 12volt-travel.com).


----------



## pdx210

why CB instead of FRS/GMRS radio?

I have Garmin Rinos w/ map Gps, altimeters

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=146&pID=8523


----------



## mosquitomountainman

We plan on getting a tower built for our solar panels to get them higher for more efficiency.

Garden expansion is in the works again for this year including working over some unfenced land for growing grain. (If there's no fence around the garden to keep the deer and bears out you they will destroy it.)

Another root cellar is also in the works. The first is too small for our increased garden output and it wil also be set up for better use as a fallout shelter.

I just finished my first self-bow this week. (A self-bow is a wooden bow without any backings. A purely primitive bow.) I enjoy bowhunting and have gone from recurves to compounds then back to recurves and logbows and now to a self-bow. I love bowhunting because of the challenge. The home-made bow is also part of our effort to be self-sufficient. 

My wife and I are working on weight loss and getting in better shape. We've both shed some pounds this winter but outdoor activity has been difficult due to our unseasonably warm winter and lack of snow. It's been more like spring breakup this winter than real winter. I've lost about 85 pounds over the last few years but the last 40 is coming off hard.

We feel an urgency this year that I've never felt before. With the world economic situation so unstable I believe this is the worst year I can remember where I've been concerned with world-wide stability. We are fairly well prepared overall and now are concerned primarily with expanding upon what we've already done.


----------



## 101airborne

We have mounted mobile com's CB's and 2 and 10 meter ham in both our vehicles. Hand held CB's in our BOB's Also considering "world band/satellite com's in the future. We also have portable cd/dvd player and aprox.500 dvd's and about 700-800 cd's. Every time I/we go to a yard sale we/I pick up several paperback books as well as any CD's/DVD's they have if cost is only a buck or two each. We also grab up any reasonably priced outdoor gear. We have about 12-13 friends that do the same and every 2-3 months we have a "swap meet" where we get together do a pot luck dinner and trade stuff we bought and already have or don't need. It works out well and saves all us time/money we also have a group E-mail list where we let everyone else know it we are looking for something of find something someone else wants. Even though most of our friends aren't preppers. Most still camp/fish/hunt whatever as well as enjoy movies and CD's.


----------



## NaeKid

pdx210 said:


> why CB instead of FRS/GMRS radio?
> 
> I have Garmin Rinos w/ map Gps, altimeters
> 
> https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=146&pID=8523


We have a couple match'd sets of Cobra FRS radios that are directly rechargable for their internal batteries. They work well enough and are CB-radio compatable, but, their range is quite limited. I have a couple of fairly large handheld Cobra CB-radios that plug into a 12-volt powerport or can run on a whack-load of Double-A batteries and I can hook up an external antenna as well for greater range than what the stubby can signal to.

I am looking at the range-factor of CB-Radio as well as the "internally-powered" factor as being combined with the vehicle instead of needing to rely on rechargable or throw-away batteries.

As for this thread - I was just looking to have a posting where people can update others with their latest multi-use prep-related items. Not looking for a list of everything that a household has stashed (Yes, Jerry - I am teasing you about your lists :sssh: )


----------



## Lake Windsong

*recent additions*

For power outages, we recently bought a GoBe Power Hub Battery & Solar Briefcase (we use electric/propane for now, but have solar and windup gadgets). Figure it'll work for our long camping trips as well. Also used our grocery/shopping budget this month to stock up on heirloom seeds (got a bulk buy, lots of variety) and onion bulbs (also a bulk buy). We have so many friends and family who garden/farm, that we can put all of these to use. The seed packets were about 1/2 off retail price, and the onion bulbs were an even greater bargain.


----------



## UncleJoe

Canned another 10# of chicken breast, 5# of legs and 4# of beef. I'm up to about 40# of canned meat now. :woohoo:


----------



## 101airborne

Lake Windsong said:


> For power outages, we recently bought a GoBe Power Hub Battery & Solar Briefcase


LW whats that some type of solar charger/power unit?? I've never heard of one. Are they good units? Expensive? Where do you get one?


----------



## bunkerbob

Yesterday, finished the Food Storage Excel spreadsheet and inventoried just about all of my long and short term food storage and essentials. Found some surprises, and some good news.


----------



## NaeKid

bunkerbob said:


> Yesterday, finished the Food Storage Excel spreadsheet and inventoried just about all of my long and short term food storage and essentials. Found some surprises, and some good news.


Do tell ... what kind of good news?


----------



## bunkerbob

NaeKid said:


> Do tell ... what kind of good news?


I was overstocked in wheat, beans and rice.:congrat:


----------



## UncleJoe

Made a 10 qt. stock pot of beef barley vegetable soup. Six qts. of it get canned tomorrow when we get home from the auction where I'll be looking for more canning jars.


----------



## NaeKid

Just added another tool tonight to the collection of goodies. Picked up a vacuum sealer with bags and jar-attachments and such. it was on special for fifty-bux, figured couldn't really go wrong with it.

Might get a chance this weekend to test it out - well - after the winch gets mounted on the LJ.


----------



## UncleJoe

This thread might be a good candidate for a "sticky".  Just a thought.


----------



## ajsmith

UncleJoe said:


> This thread might be a good candidate for a "sticky".  Just a thought.


I'm new to this site, whats a "sticky"?


----------



## UncleJoe

Well Vance, I guess you liked the idea. Thanks.

*aj*, this thread is now a sticky. A topic that remains at the top of the page in any given category so that it doesn't fall down through the list of threads as new ones are posted. It makes it easier to keep updated.


----------



## ajsmith

Oh, OK, cool. Thanks Uncle Joe


----------



## Lake Windsong

Ran across some emergency dental cavity filling/cap replacement kits, so stocked up on those and topped off other dental supplies (favorite toothpaste and toothbrush brands, floss, mouthwash). I know how to substitute some minty baking soda in a pinch, but goshdarn it, figured our faves on sale, so stock up.  Also working on adding to our 'drinking water supply' with boxed yoohoos (chocolate :woohoo, can juices, tea bags, favorite soft drinks and 'koolaid' flavors. Adding these as we find them on sale/clearance.


----------



## SurvivalNut

Planted 5 Fruit trees, 2 walnut, 2 oak trees and 2 kiwis today. Ordered 100 pine seedlings and started some Goji seeds. 

This year I will put in a smaller garden just to keep learning and use the extra time for longer term investments like an expanded coop and putting up 3 years of firewood.


----------



## SaskBound

Ordered highbush cranberries and native grapes to plant out by our slough. Been looking into medicinal and edible native species that we can camoflage into the landscape at the farm, as it is all pasture with a couple of big sloughs and a bunch of little mud holes. 

Looking into starting to switch the dogs onto a 'doom diet' of porridge and table scraps for one of their daily feedings (our table scraps are pretty healthy, being all made from scratch, and organic and local when we can find / afford it). Have the trial pot cooling off on the stove right now. The dogs are at my feet drooling. They have gotten porridge in the past as a 'recovery food' when they have been ill. I don't think this will be a difficult switch


----------



## greaseman

I'm thinking of buying some kind of solar charging system for 12 volt batteries. I have 2 400 watt inverters, and I got to us one the last hurricance we experienced. a 400 watt inverter using a good car battery will run a small box fan for about 8 hours. This minimal system can be used to charge cell phones, or run radios.

I already have a good reference library. Always working on food storage. Buying precious metals as able. Already have a good gun safe. Made a good hidey hole for other valuables. Buying more guns and ammo.

One thing that I haven't done, and absolutely need to do, is make a master check list of needed items. Perhaps a bug out list of needed items. if bugging in, what are the neede items. No one can remember everything, so several good checklists would do everyone well.\

Lastly, for good or bad, I have stopped trying to waste my time convincing other family members, or friends of what I think is coming. They just give me the blank stare, and roll their eyes. I just keep to the idea, that if I'm wrong, no problem, I've lost nothing. But if I'm right, guess who'll be the first people knocking on my door. I will always help my family, but friends are probably out of luck. I don't try to convince them but one time. That's all they get. I'm tired of thinking about the problems ahead, but it's not going to get any easier. Good luck guys.


----------



## Genevieve

well, since I can't post what weapons accessories I ordered today ( phoey LOL), I'll just post that I ordered some floating row covers. one for frost protection and another for pest protection.
oh and I'm dehydrating some more banana slices today.


----------



## UncleJoe

I keep forgetting about this thread. 

Picked up 2 peach trees yesterday. Hope to get them in the ground this weekend. 
Canned 4 pints of pork BBQ to add to the larder.


----------



## GreyWolf

During the winter months I put a lot of thought into my prparation goals and objectives. This has mean a very busy month for March. I've added more apple and peach trees , blueberries and more grapevines with trellaces. I've also been building more fence to help secure more of my little farm.

Next week I will be adding the last section of cross fencing and then I plan to tackle building new a chicken coup/run and adding more rabbit hutches.

Just ordered a couple of solar lighting and battery charging kits and am putting together an order for a small scale solar electric/backup system to power some apppliances in my home

Yesterday I contacted a local nursing home about their empty food buckets so I can add to my long term food supplies. Recently some of my family moved back into the area and I know they simply cannot afford to be prepared and well, clueless so what do you do? Fortunately there are a few of my family members that are beginning to see the light and are asking questions due to the direction things seem to be heading so that will mean a bit more help for me. It also opens up a couple more alternative BOL's

Recently I had my RV remodeled and serviced. Something occured to me that I had not even considered in my preping. I had not included any type of repair supplie for the rubber foor nor to fix any type of window leaks or damage, plumbing etc so that is now on my list of items to get ready. So those of you iwth motorhomes and travel trailers may want to consider that.

It seems the more prepared I am the more I find I have yet to do.


----------



## 101airborne

greaseman;23497
One thing that I haven't done said:


> greaseman.. google gander mountian week long camping check list. It is a pretty good "idea" list. Also as to convincing friends. I agree somewhat. I try to use recent events as a reason to prep. Last winters ice storms helped convince several of them. When power was off for over a week here due to downed power lines and such. We ( wife and I) had power due to 3 gennys, heat due to 2 big kerosene heaters, water due to a well, plenty to eat due to our home stores. Most of them ended up either suffering in the cold or in an overcrowded shelter.
> Now over half of them at least have 1 genny and at least a small kerosene heater.
> Some ARE learning even if slowly. So there is hope for them. As for the others....... WELL I prep for family along with mine. Friends.....??


----------



## greaseman

*preps*

I am finding that when it comes to preps, that most often, one idea leads to another. And it's always the case of something more that I need to do. i do find that keeping touch with discussion boards like this continues to give me good ideas.

I do get the gut feeling that we are reaching the critical mass time, when we will soon have to impliment some of the ideas that we have been working on for so long. I am finding that this feeling of imminent danger is an extremely common idea, and many people have the same feeling. My thoughts on that are, that that many people can't be wrong.

I have stopped trying to warn family members long ago. They will become concerned when they get hit in the head by economic events. I know that I will eventually have to take care of them, and I'm preping for that. That's probably a common thread in the area of preps.

So, as the days go by, I just keep plugging away with preps, buying long term food stuffs, precious metals purchases. getting a garden going, and any other thing I can think of. goodluck all.


----------



## UncleJoe

Picked up a few more things at auction yesterday. Another scythe, a box of canning jars, and another fire extinguisher.


----------



## Genevieve

bought and planted 2 red raspberry and 2 blueberry bushes.
bought and planted 1 cherry tree.
added more sugar both white and brown to the stores
added more spices and salt and pepper


----------



## Asatrur

Just about done with putting up the privacy trellis/fence on the southside which sheilds us from our wicked witch to the south. Working on prepping the garden beds again for the season.


----------



## 101airborne

Genevieve said:


> bought and planted 1 cherry tree.


Genevieve....... Good luck with the cherry tree.......... about 4 years ago I bought a "dwarf cherry tree" for my yard th add to the apple trees (2) and the blueberry,strawberry,blackberry bushes/plants I have. For the first 3 years I didn't have any fruit due to late frosts. Until last year. My "cherry" tree had a great crop of the prettiest............................pears you've ever seen.:gaah:


----------



## *Andi

oldsoldier said:


> Genevieve....... Good luck with the cherry tree.......... about 4 years ago I bought a "dwarf cherry tree" for my yard th add to the apple trees (2) and the blueberry,strawberry,blackberry bushes/plants I have. For the first 3 years I didn't have any fruit due to late frosts. Until last year. My "cherry" tree had a great crop of the prettiest............................pears you've ever seen.:gaah:


Pears! Oh my ... I hope the two cherry trees I just planted has cherries because I have two pear trees.


----------



## Doomsayer

My prep is going slowly due limited income but coming along been gathering items for couple years now. We have a tent that will sleep My family, have 2 hand saws,2 axes,several blankets small no gas bbq.at all time have 2wk supply of canned goods plus several water cans to hold about 100l of water combined.
as for food shelter and security ave been the main focus other prep as fallen by the wayside such as communication, entertainment, power source. but we do have decks of cards lots paper and a few board games so a good portion of entertainment the children is taken of.

as you can guess from previous paragraph all prep has been done for a bug out.due to the fact the neighborhood i live in is predominatley low-income.

this year will continue with current prep that is continuly on going for food stores but am lookin at increaseing amount food to last 1-2 months and acquire
comms in the form radio and alternate electricity. and retro fit my truck to more efective as a bov.
any all suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## UncleJoe

Finally got the peach trees in the ground today.  Planted another round of beets and peas.


----------



## sailaway

Doomsayer said:


> My prep is going slowly due limited income but coming along been gathering items for couple years now. We have a tent that will sleep My family, have 2 hand saws,2 axes,several blankets small no gas bbq.at all time have 2wk supply of canned goods plus several water cans to hold about 100l of water combined.
> as for food shelter and security ave been the main focus other prep as fallen by the wayside such as communication, entertainment, power source. but we do have decks of cards lots paper and a few board games so a good portion of entertainment the children is taken of.
> 
> as you can guess from previous paragraph all prep has been done for a bug out.due to the fact the neighborhood i live in is predominatley low-income.
> 
> this year will continue with current prep that is continuly on going for food stores but am lookin at increaseing amount food to last 1-2 months and acquire
> comms in the form radio and alternate electricity. and retro fit my truck to more efective as a bov.
> any all suggestions greatly appreciated.


Doomsayer, shop at garage sales and auctions many wonderful things are there cheap. Also look on Ebay. Sounds like your are focused and doing a good job so far. Also get coupons from the Sunday paper an shop wisely at grocery stores. Just a couple of thoughts, Sail


----------



## mdprepper

We started cleaning out some of Dads stuff.

I now have a CB that I will install in my vehicle and 4 hand held CB's. Yes, they are all kind of ancient, but all still work perfectly!


----------



## NaeKid

Your communications just got a boost .... good to hear.

BTW: Do you know what the standard CB-channels are for your area?


----------



## mdprepper

The usual going on Interstate 95 is ch 19 and ch 9 for emergencies/police.


----------



## NaeKid

The two primary channels for off-roaders (the guys like me with big tires and a winch on the front) are 4 and 16. If you happen to slide off a road, stuck, but not damaged you can try those two channels to see if someone is nearby with a winch that can help you out.


----------



## UncleJoe

NaeKid said:


> The two primary channels for off-roaders (the guys like me with big tires and a winch on the front) are 4 and 16


I never knew that. Thank you.


----------



## 101airborne

mdprepper said:


> We started cleaning out some of Dads stuff.
> 
> I now have a CB that I will install in my vehicle and 4 hand held CB's. Yes, they are all kind of ancient, but all still work perfectly!


 Been into electronics since I was a kid. First Army MOS was comm's before going SF. In my opinion The older CB's were and still are the best. Less to go wrong with them, Easier to add more power/wattage, less EMP proof among other things. I grab ever old radio I can. If not for my own use but also for trade/barter in the future.


----------



## roaringaslan

A few days ago, I bought many 40# bags of good quality soil and laid them out in "beds" in my backyard. I do not have my ground soil prepared, and I can't afford the wood I need for the raised beds that I want to put in this season. But some of my seedlings need to go out NOW. I read an article in mother earth news that suggested just planting directly into the bags that are laid out where you want your garden to be (you have to cut large square sections out of the top of the bags, and poke holes in the bottoms for drainage)...they will kill the grass and after harvesting you can remove the remaining bag parts and work your soil into the existing hard ground, add compost etc. I will add the wood sides to my raised beds and add more soil to fill them at that time. Also, the bags should provide good moisture control, help keep the soil warm, and keep out weeds. Hoping that this works out for me. My only other vegetable gardening happening right now is interspersed with my flower beds (lettuces, cabbage, stuff like that) and in containers (peas, strawberries, tomatoes) on my front porch, so I am excited to get into veggies that take up more space and will give me more variety. I am out the door to put in my first plants! I'll try to post pictures soon.


----------



## rhrobert

Yep, bag gardening is good if you have poor soil/rocky ground.
The last 2 years that is what I did. Poke about 12 holes in the bottom of the bag, cut a rectangle out of the top, and plant away. You can reuse the bags in place the next year, just work some compost in.
This year we moved, so I built raised beds, and also doing some bucket planting. Started my seeds inside inside early, tomatoes are about 14 in and flowering already, peas are about 6-8 inches, but the last storm wiped out my 18 in bean plants.


----------



## GreyWolf

roaringaslan said:


> A few days ago, I bought many 40# bags of good quality soil and laid them out in "beds" in my backyard. I do not have my ground soil prepared, and I can't afford the wood I need for the raised beds that I want to put in this season. But some of my seedlings need to go out NOW. I read an article in mother earth news that suggested just planting directly into the bags that are laid out where you want your garden to be (you have to cut large square sections out of the top of the bags, and poke holes in the bottoms for drainage)...they will kill the grass and after harvesting you can remove the remaining bag parts and work your soil into the existing hard ground, add compost etc. I will add the wood sides to my raised beds and add more soil to fill them at that time. Also, the bags should provide good moisture control, help keep the soil warm, and keep out weeds. Hoping that this works out for me. My only other vegetable gardening happening right now is interspersed with my flower beds (lettuces, cabbage, stuff like that) and in containers (peas, strawberries, tomatoes) on my front porch, so I am excited to get into veggies that take up more space and will give me more variety. I am out the door to put in my first plants! I'll try to post pictures soon.


Being on a tight budget myself I know how it is. I stumbled across a deal the other day that helped me setup more raised beds. While I was at a locally owned small lumber yard picking up some materials I noticed a stack of warped landscape timbers. I asked the guy about them and ended up purchasing all 27 for $15. The more warped ones I was able to cut into end pieces and the rest worked out ok .


----------



## roaringaslan

*raised beds*

Thanks for the tip GreyWolf! I will check that out, I could afford $15 or so. Got my first plants out yesterday, we have a storm coming (well it's already raining), so I hope my beans can withstand it! Is there something I can do to protect them? They are nearly 2 ft tall, and don't seem very strong. I am going to put up a "string lattice work"/support system. I would try putting milk jugs over them, but here in nebraska the winds are pretty strong. That might cause more damage than it would prevent. Plus the top of the plants would have to stick out through the hole in the top of the jug by about a foot. We'll see how it goes I guess.


----------



## bunkerbob

Taking classes for advance in my Ham license from technician to general, test this Sat.
Purchased 10 more cases of military MREs with heaters and put in shelter. Added heavy-duty plastic shelving in shelter. Also added 3 fold-able cots with mattresses down there and more 5 gallon water containers and a very handy hand pump that snaps on the top of these for dispensing.
Got two large in-line fans that are twice as big as the ones I have for my whole house NBR filter system. This will add for internal pressure to overcome some of the unsealed areas around vents and such. Photos to follow as usual.
Bought more food grade buckets, I will be storing Ramen in them, with CO2 and O2 absorbers.


----------



## allen_idaho

Last night I got 20 huge bags of angel soft toilet paper for $20. Fantastic Deal. I'm set for butt cleaner for a while.


----------



## roaringaslan

*Omg*

I never even thought of toilet paper! I suppose there are other things that would suffice in a pinch , but prefer not to go without TP. Still, that's going to have to wait in my situation. Still working on stocking up on the essentials! Is anyone concerned about collecting medicines? I have asthma, and the thought of living without inhalers is frightening to me. I am studying up on herbal medicine too, but I still want to have a good supply on hand.


----------



## UncleJoe

roaringaslan said:


> prefer not to go without TP. Still, that's going to have to wait in my situation. Still working on stocking up on the essentials!.


TP IS an essential!


----------



## NaeKid

UncleJoe - not only is TP essential, but, we also must have the means to dispose of it. Dig your pit for the outhouse now, purchase a few large plastic bins to fill your shed with and fill those bins with TP or Sears catalogs .. 

I only keep about a years supply of TP. 100 rolls in the bathroom plus another 400 (or so) rolls in my storage area.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

The ancient Greeks and Romans used sponges dipped in buckets of wine vinegar in their public outhouses (20 seaters!) You used the sponge then rinsed it out in the wine vinegar and left it for the next person. On the home front you can use rags and wash them in bleach or boil them to sterilize and re-use. Sounds gross but you do the same thing with cloth diapers for your babies. In a long term SHTF situation many changes will have to be made in things compared to the way they're done now.

When using an outhouse if you put the toilet paper in a plastic bag after using it and burn it or dispose of it in other ways the outhouse will take a lot longer to fill up before you need to dig a new pit. 

Or better yet make a composting outhouse and shovel it out when full. Use sawdust or lime to cover your "leavings" and it will have little odor and compost down to very good fertilizer. If you build a "double" outhouse with two composting chambers you can use one while the other breaks down into compost.

In a SHTF situation do not neglect sanitation. Be ready with primitive methods. Poor sanitation leads to diseases and related problems.


----------



## Seneschal

mosquitomountainman said:


> The ancient Greeks and Romans used sponges dipped in buckets of wine vinegar in their public outhouses (20 seaters!) You used the sponge then rinsed it out in the wine vinegar and left it for the next person. On the home front you can use rags and wash them in bleach or boil them to sterilize and re-use. Sounds gross but you do the same thing with cloth diapers for your babies. In a long term SHTF situation many changes will have to be made in things compared to the way they're done now.
> In a SHTF situation do not neglect sanitation. *Be ready with primitive methods.* Poor sanitation leads to diseases and related problems.


Actually, from what I understand, the primitive Roman 'sponge on a stick in vinegar' was actually more sterile and clean than our current methods! The vinegar sterilizes the sponge, from what I understand, and there's no need to worry about what to do with the toilet paper.

...Still, I think I want to use toilet paper for as long as possible in a SHTF situation...


----------



## Genevieve

today we bought 1 solar generator kit and 2 wind generator kits, all for $199.00 each. The solar kit is a 4 panel one and it was almost $600 dollars at one time!
now we need to start gathering the batteries for the bank and build a shed to house them in. Our power company has already said that they were going to raise rates by 14%. Thats the problem with a monopoly, they can do what they want and we have no other company to get power from. Hopefully we can cut our electric bill by a large margin using the solar and wind.


----------



## truecarnage

I think a new set of "FRS hand-helds" would prove to be a better way to communicate with others than "CB radios" especially if you’re on the move as opposed to being static.
Just something to think about ~


----------



## UncleJoe

Genevieve said:


> today we bought 1 solar generator kit and 2 wind generator kits, all for $199.00 each. The solar kit is a 4 panel one and it was almost $600 dollars at one time!


WOW! Where did you find a deal like that?


----------



## *Andi

UncleJoe said:


> WOW! Where did you find a deal like that?


That's what I want to know also!  Great find!


----------



## horseman09

Mosquitoman, I think you are absolutely right -- mundane things like toilet paper are actually life and death items. Sanitation -- and the resources and energy it takes to maintain it -- would be far more critical if TSHTF than in normal times. Unless strict hygene rules are followed to the letter, little or no available medical care means folks will die of preventable hygene-related diseases. Infants and children are even more vulnerable to diarrhea-type diseases than adults. As more and more inhabitants in a closed environment become diseased and exhibit intestinal symptoms, group health declines even faster. Think POW camps and other similar situations involving concentrations of humanity in poor sanitation environments.

Other items to store are lots of alcohol, bleach, soap, detergents and anti-diarrheal meds. Dehydration caused by diarrhea is one of the leading killers of infants and children in the world.


----------



## WhipNasty

*How do I post a new discussion? Where to buy cheap bullk supplies?*

So I couldn't find where to post a new discussion, but I am looking for suggestions on what else would need and where to buy cheaply. My list is:
wire
wire cutters
hooks
lighters
matches
flint
magnesium starters
knives
22 ammo and guns
Chlorine powder
rope
hand drill
hack saw and replacement blades
field surgical kits
waterproof bags
compass
night vision binoculars
gun cleaning kits
sharpening files and rocks
tarps
swiss army knife (old school can opener)
Salt
Baking Soda


----------



## Genevieve

UncleJoe said:


> WOW! Where did you find a deal like that?


Our local Tractor Supply store.
This is something that we've been discussing. We have a genny but it's quite loud.And we may not be able to afford or even get the fuel to run it at some point in time. And this is more of a long term energy thing also. Hubby saw the prices and we snatched them up!


----------



## rhrobert

Genevieve said:


> Our local Tractor Supply store.
> This is something that we've been discussing. We have a genny but it's quite loud.And we may not be able to afford or even get the fuel to run it at some point in time. And this is more of a long term energy thing also. Hubby saw the prices and we snatched them up!


Is this it? 60 watt 4 panel?
60 Watt Solar Charging Kit - 8500151 | Tractor Supply Company

Thanks


----------



## Genevieve

rhrobert said:


> Is this it? 60 watt 4 panel?
> 60 Watt Solar Charging Kit - 8500151 | Tractor Supply Company
> 
> Thanks


yes it is. I don't see the windmills tho. they're not listed on that site


----------



## HarleyRider

*Solar Panels*

How many of these kits do you think I would need to power a small (2 bedroom) survival home off the beaten path:dunno:?


----------



## mosquitomountainman

HarleyRider said:


> How many of these kits do you think I would need to power a small (2 bedroom) survival home off the beaten path:dunno:?


Just a quick method of computing here. There are more complicated/more accurate ways but this will give you an idea.

Assuming you have maximum solar output for five hours a day a 60 watt panel will produce 300 watts of electricity in five hours. That will power a laptop computer that draws 50 watts for six hours, a hundred watt lightbulb for 30 hours, a 300 watt television for one hour, or ?????

You'll have to figure up what you want to run, how many hours per day you want to run it, how many hours of direct sunlight you'll average, and then be able to store the excess electricity in batteries for use at night or on cloudy days. You'll also need and inverter to convert the 12 volt DC current to 110 volt AC current used by most things electrical.

When figuring the power usage of refrigerators you figure 1/3 of the watt rating. The reason is that they only run about 30 percent of the time during normal use. (This too varies!)

This is overly simplified but will give you an idea of what you're looking at.


----------



## Genevieve

and also, if you're just starting build this house, would it be better to use RV appliances? they're usually built to be used with batteries and such. I'm just asking because I've been wondering the same thing. If we could have a fridge of some type in an after tshtf situation that woulkd be outstanding.
We'll be working on gathering the batteries and the inverters. We have two of the inverters now.We've picked them up over the last couple of years.



on another topic, my local Dollar General store have their canning jars and their flats out on the shelves. If you need the flats, check your local store. $1 a box is cheap! I went to two different stores and bought all they had. 92 boxes LOL I'm set for a year or so I would think LOL
They also have clear lamp oil, $5 for 50 oz. I bought three bottles of that also.everything I see online for lamp oil seems so high plus the shipping.
just wanted to give ya all a heads up


----------



## *Andi

Genevieve ...Thanks for the heads up, we have a Dollar General store over in town. :2thumb:


----------



## mosquitomountainman

There's a lot of differences between inverters. The best I can say is that you get what you pay for. That being said we have several "low cost" inverters on hand here. The first thing to wear out is the fan. We threw a couple away when the fans started squeeling like a banshee then thought about just cutting the wires to the fan. If the inverter overheats it just shortens the life of the invereter. They still have shut-down switches if it gets too hot to be safe. So I cut the wires to the fan (some dissassembly required). The stupid little inverter is still working two years later.

I have an article in the current issue of Modern Survival Magazine (online) that gives the basics of setting up an off-grid system if you can access it.

RV refrigerators will often run on 12 volt DC, 110 volt AC, and propane.


----------



## HarleyRider

Thanks to all who answered my question. Now the fun begins.....


----------



## sailaway

HarleyRider said:


> How many of these kits do you think I would need to power a small (2 bedroom) survival home off the beaten path:dunno:?


I would like to suggest the book, "Living on 12Volt With Ample Power". It is geared toward sailboats, but the same principles apply to cabins.


----------



## GreyWolf

Haven't read the book SailAway suggested but it is a good idea to learn as much as you can about living off grid to make the best decisions possible. Making the right decisions at the start means a smaller system will meet your needs and save on the cost of panels, wiring, inverters, batteries, etc. MtnMan mentioned the 300 watts powering a 60 watt bulb for 5 hours, a LED bulb of the same brightness uses about 3 watts.With that difference you can add more lights throughout your cabin, use less power leaving more for other appliances you may need.

RV appliances are one option or you can check out other types of alternative energy appliances, at places like:

Energy Efficient Appliances


----------



## HarleyRider

Thanks about the info on "Living on 12Volt With Ample Power". I'll pick up a copy.


----------



## mdprepper

:sssh:Ok, I hate to admit this but....

I just got my first camp stove and camp oven, tent (I have had a tent before so technically it is my second tent) and screen house.

Please, let me say in my defense that we have camped every year for the last 20 or so years with my family. With 13+ people we had enough equipment that I did not need my own. And frankly when my husband and I used to camp on our own we used a tent, grabbed a castiron skillet and just went!


----------



## NaeKid

mdprepper said:


> :sssh:Ok, I hate to admit this but....
> 
> I just got my first camp stove and camp oven, tent (I have had a tent before so technically it is my second tent) and screen house.
> 
> Please, let me say in my defense that we have camped every year for the last 20 or so years with my family. With 13+ people we had enough equipment that I did not need my own. And frankly when my husband and I used to camp on our own we used a tent, grabbed a castiron skillet and just went!


Sometimes circumstances beyond our control dictate the loss of equipment or loss-of-access to equipment that has always been there. Good to see that you are replacing useful stuff that has a multitude of uses!


----------



## bunkerbob

Upgrading my CBR(chemical, biological, nuclear) whole house filter.
Just replaced one of the existing in-line fans with a much higher CFM one, the one on the left is identical to the one I replaced, the larger one is installed. This will increase the internal pressure, along with duct tape and plastic the house should be good for most airborne contaminates down to about .5 microns. Have pre cut 6 mil plastic for all of the internal/external openings, this will save time in the sealing of the house.


----------



## mdprepper

Since no one wants to be around me if I have not had my coffee, I now have an old fashioned aluminun drip style coffee pot (no electrcity needed!!).

Hey, Bunkerbob, I want to be YOU when I grow up! Wow!


----------



## UncleJoe

Inherited a Mauser98 to add to my "preparations"


----------



## Expeditioner

Acquired a Sig Sauer P250.


----------



## HozayBuck

UncleJoe said:


> Inherited a Mauser98 to add to my "preparations"


AIMsurplus.com and Classicarms.com both have good prices on 8MM ammo...I just bought an 8MM from a friend and ordered a case of ammo.. why? beats the crap outta me, but there is something about these old war rifles they feel good regardless of how many AR's and AK's you have, just the history if nothing else.. enjoy your new rifle!!!!


----------



## UncleJoe

HozayBuck said:


> and Classicarms.com both have good prices on 8MM ammo


I bookmarked them when you posted it awhile back. Stopped in there yesterday. $200 for 680 rds. I'll start with a case.
It's at the gunsmith right now being outfitted with a scope.


----------



## horseman09

Hozay, I know why you bought that old Mauser. All you have to do is work the action on it........sweet. You're in love. lol I shot my first deer at 12 on a Mauser my Dad brought back from Germany. Still have it. Still military.


----------



## sailaway

UncleJoe said:


> Inherited a Mauser98 to add to my "preparations"


That's on my wish list. My buddy has a couple of them and they are nice shooters.:2thumb:


----------



## mdprepper

Added 

2 more FRS radios. 
First Aid Kit. 
Police/Fire scanner.
Wind up LED flashlight, siren, radio combination


----------



## faithmarie

MMS
Miracle Mineral Solution
miraclemineral.com


----------



## Genevieve

I found a couple of perrenials to add to the flower bed. Bee Balm,Foxglove,Anise Hyssop. I also finally found some Calendula seeds. My local hardware store had them marked down to .50 a pack. I got all they had LOL. I found the yellow pear tomato I've been looking for. Now I can save the seeds and keep a supply of them. Same for the calendula. While I was there I picked up two more one gallon mason jars. My friend in Texas sent me some seeds and in there were some for some purple echanasia(sp?). I plan on starting them come next Jan and then planting them out into the flower bed.
while at the local flea market saturday I saw a box of canning jars. they were $2 for the box. Brought them home and there were a dozen different size jars in it. From small jelly up to one half gallon.There was even a quart jar that has pics of flowers and herbs on it, like it was a decorative mayonaise jar or something. cute for storage at least.
I always like adding to my jar count LOL I use them for so many things anymore that I have to keep replenishing them

I wanted to add that I got my first handful of red clover flower heads for drying! turned the corner at the house and there they were.


----------



## gypsysue

I just ordered 144 pair of leather-palmed cuffed-wrist work gloves, free shipping, for $115 on ebay. It was a choice between that or 120 pair of gauntlet-style wrists for $109, free shipping. We might get those later on.
I'd planned on ordering just a dozen pair ($20 with shipping), but the larger order came out to .79 a pair (remember--free shipping, too!), and the smaller order was $1.67 a pair. 
So, since we're the gathering place for our 7 kids and (so far) 5 grandkids, plus a few invited strays, we'll have a long term supply of work gloves. They could even be barter items.
Our plan is to NOT tell the family we have the gloves. They'll be issued a pair with their name on it, and they'll be responsible to keep track of them, and to repair them as long as they can. My husband (mosquitomountainman) says: "If they want new ones they have to turn in the old ones and prove they're worn out, or do extra work to get the new ones!"
If they know we have so many, they'll be careless!


----------



## ZoomZoom

Thanks for the heads-up on the gloves. I'll place an order myself.

Since we're talking gloves, I'd like to propose people consider knit cotton gloves.
Here's a link to the ones similar to what I get.
360 Pairs String Knit Cotton Gloves - eBay (item 290386186817 end time May-28-10 18:37:03 PDT)

For $120, you get 360 pair (720 gloves total). We use these things all the time. They're easy to wash and are pretty durable (although I try not to use them for processing firewood). They're much more nimble on the hands compared to leather and you can handle small things. If kept dry, they keep my hands warm down to about 25 degrees. If they get wet from snow, they get cold quickly but I just swap them out for another pair.

I don't care for the white so I take about 50 or 100 pair and put them in the washer with a bottle of black Rit liquid dye. They come out gray which works for me. I then keep a 5-gallon bucket of them in the shop and another box full in the house. Grab them when you need them.


----------



## honeyzeke

*Great thread for new ideas!*

Hello All,
I"m a newbie to this site (an old-timer for prepping) and love this thread!
You would think that prepping for years that you would be nearly finished with your prep; WRONG! What I have found true is that there is always things you forget and need to be reminded of, better ways of doing some things, and most importantly, you never "finish" learning new skills (to name a few). With that said, this thread is a great resource for all the above!

O.K., for my most current preps:

bought and planted 
2 peach trees
2 plum trees
4 blueberry bushes
way too many strawberry plants 
sage, basil, rosemary and cilantro planted in herb garden
spearmint, orange mint, chocolate mint, apple mint and chamomile planted for tea
planted about 25 tomato plants of different varieties
added bell pepper plants in half barrel planters

added to supplies
8 more boxes of canning jar flats (gosh! I have let myself run really low of those things!!!):scratch
stainless steel drip coffee pot
hand crank meat slicer
more TP (never ending!)
more cleaning supplies
replacement seals & plugs for pressure canners
grocery bag of fabric remnents for quilts (25 cents!)
bag of jeans for rag quilts (free!)

and canned 
32 jars of veggie soup
19 jars of chili

dang! No wonder I'm tired!

DH and I still need to finish fallout er, uh, storm cellar
build another raise bed for garden
and repair roof over the back deck.

I am hoping to convince DH to someday replace carpet woth hardwood floors; can you imagine trying to keep carpets clean in a PAW environment?

Well, now I need a nap! Just thinking of everything we need to do wears me out!
But, no time for that now; I still need to get another load of navy bean soup ready for the canner. (Guess what's for supper!)
Honeyzeke


----------



## horseman09

Honeyzeke, I know this isn't the thread to discuss recipees, so I hope the moderators don't tar n feather me, but...............our canned ham and bean soup always comes out mushy. 

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## faithmarie

Excellent Honeyzeke! Welcome..... It is great here! Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## NaeKid

horseman09 said:


> Honeyzeke, I know this isn't the thread to discuss recipees, so I hope the moderators don't tar n feather me, but...............our canned ham and bean soup always comes out mushy.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks


Try either less water or a different thickening agent - maybe corn-starch. Another would be to shorten your cooking time by 15min or lower the cooking temperature.


----------



## horseman09

NaeKid said:


> Try either less water or a different thickening agent - maybe corn-starch. Another would be to shorten your cooking time by 15min or lower the cooking temperature.


Thanks for the advice, NaeKid. We don't use a thickening agent and since there is ham in the soup, I'm not sure how far I could reduce the temp or time without poisoning the whole gang! The standard for quarts with meat is 10 lb presure for 90 minutes.


----------



## NaeKid

horseman09 said:


> Thanks for the advice, NaeKid. We don't use a thickening agent and since there is ham in the soup, I'm not sure how far I could reduce the temp or time without poisoning the whole gang! The standard for quarts with meat is 10 lb presure for 90 minutes.


Are you cooking and canning at the same time?


----------



## horseman09

NaeKid said:


> Are you cooking and canning at the same time?


We brown the bite-sized ham pieces and pre-cook the beans before canning. The soup has great flavor, but it is mushier than we'd like.


----------



## gypsysue

ah, that might be where you're getting mushy...we soak the beans overnight but don't cook them before canning. We mix the soaked and drained beans with the other ingredients, then fill the jars and into the canner. 90 mins. at 10 lb. pressure, just like horseman09 said above.


----------



## UncleJoe

Added 2 more shelving units in the cellar today. I'm going to need a larger cellar soon.


----------



## Genevieve

We've been adding shelving also. 2 shelves units and a huge ( 7ft tall by 4 ft wide) metal cabinette that someone was throwing out. ( could've been the pukey yellow color? LOL).
Been adding to the dehydrated fruit and jam ( strawberry). Added another order of freeze-dried #10 cans. Found a tortilla maker at a yard sale for .25. Also a Ronco 8 tray dehydrator for $1 !( that gives me four of them. The last two don't have fans, just heating elements on the bottom of the unit. I plan on using these outside.)


----------



## Asatrur

We have been food preppers for several years with canning, etc., but are now looking into the other aspects of prepping. We are going through our stores and are using info on the LTS websites to ge a better idea on how much food we have in a survival situation. We are also investigating defensive aspects along with bug out plans.


----------



## gypsysue

We planted 4 more apple trees and 5 more cherry yesterday. Now have a total of 7 of each. Also thinning out the raspberries and transplanted them to start another patch.


----------



## mjdoa

My latest project,just finished it last weekend,was to build an 8x8' shed
in my backyard.
I built it over my well,cut a hole in the floor,and mounted a pitcher
pump.
Total cost= income tax refund.


----------



## allen_idaho

Just got my Kawasaki Mule 500 back from the shop. My neighbor gave it to me for free just before he moved because he couldn't get it started. After a few minutes of tinkering, I had it fired up. But it had some serious carburetor issues. 

So I had to take it in and see what the experts had to say. They went ahead and cleaned out the fuel line, installed a new carb, and fixed a sticking tire hub. Total cost of repairs: $230. A pretty good deal for a fully functioning lawn tractor, if you ask me.


----------



## bunkerbob

Picking up 14 cases of military MREs, "A" and "B" menus, with the heaters, today.


----------



## gypsysue

I picked up the spare pair of eyeglasses I ordered and now have two spares. My husband bought a dozen pair of reading glasses from the Dollar store.


----------



## Genevieve

Just been doing some small stuff. Reading "how-to" pdf's and articles. Picked up some more lamp oil at the $ General. Been dehydrating fruit and storing it vacuum sealed. We'll be putting up some more cattle panels fencing soon. Always hard work.
Waiting to pay down the CC so I can order some more things. Will be getting a cherry pitter so I can , can some. MMM...cherry pie in the middle of winter!


----------



## Asatrur

Purchased a case of toilet paper, inventoried our LTS food i.e. grains, beans, etc. and realized our family of 4 could survive for 10-12 months on grains and beans alone. Made a list of other staples we need in a 12 month quantity i.e. sugar, etc. Purchased a oil lamp at our local hardware store along with some oil.


----------



## sailaway

I have been giving some older stored food to the local food bank, and will be replacing it. I am going through BOB's and am working on the sailboat and trailer. I am also travelling and camping this summer and will be evaluating my gear. I'm still prepping alone, but taking family into full account, just no help from them other than a laugh.:scratch


----------



## Genevieve

Ants and Grasshoppers sailaway. Just remember that.

Today I went and bought a cherry pitter and a hand crank grinder that also has the plates to make your own pasta ( rigatoni,spaghetti, linguini(sp) ). As long as I'll have the ingredients I can have pasta!

Norpro - Quality For The Cook

Norpro - Quality For The Cook


----------



## ajsmith

I just bought 10 boxes of emergency candles from the dollar store, and bought a "bug out bag" from Cheeper Than Dirt, I will use this bag for a home made first aid kit.


----------



## gypsysue

We've worked hard to plant as many perreniel fruit and vegetable plants as we could, for the last 6 years. We protected them from deer with a tall fence around our orchard area, then this winter rabbits got in. They killed one apple tree and damaged other apple and cherry trees. I guess we'll be putting tree wrap on the trunks in the winter from now on. I saved a recipe for "Hasenpfeffer" (German rabbit stew!) to my computer...

That was frustrating, after all the years of caring for those trees, but it also motivated us to expand our orchard. We scraped funds together and bought several more fruit trees and as well as transplanting strawberries and raspberries into new patches to expand them. I'm not sure we would have gotten around to doing that if the rabbit damage hadn't brought the whole thing into center focus for us.

I'm sure our kids roll their eyes in their mind when we keep bringing it up. A few have started taking it seriously and working toward prepping and one recently joined this site. But the rest of them, they spend their money any which way they feel like with no care even to next week or next month, let alone the future. Yet they'll all be here at our house when the SHTF. However...they'll all be expected to roll up their sleeves and pitch in to keep things going! Most of our neighbors are preppers of one level or another. That's partly because we're so far from stores that everyone stocks up when they get to town. 

We already have hand tools for wood cutting, gardening, sewing, soapmaking, etc., and now will add more potato/vegetable peelers, kitchen knives, and cutting boards!

By the way, don't forget laundry. We have a hand-cranked laundry wringer, scrub board, wash tubs, and "rapid washer" laundry plunger, clothes line and pins. Sure would get hard on the hands to wring clothes out by hand in a long-term situation.


----------



## Genevieve

Went to Tractor Supply and picked up 2- 50lb blocks of salt for $5.50 each. Wrapped them in saran wrap real good and then placed them in a 5 gallon bucket and snapped the lid on good and tight. Have them stored in a cool,dry,dark place.
fyi: make sure you get the white blocks which are salt. The brown blocks are salt and added minerals for the animals.


----------



## Asatrur

Harvested Red lake currants, peas, and salad makings


----------



## bunkerbob

Ordered a case of Gamma Lids today. 
Rebuilt my AV-18HT HF Ham radio antenna, cleaned connections and re-calibrated it. 
Purchased a few boxes of 00buck and 520 bricks of .22cal from Walmart.
Ordered a mushroom kit, to grow mushrooms in the 'pit'. Mushroom Kits : Mushroom Adventures, Portabella, Oyster and White Button Mushroom Kits
And on UncleJoes recommendation, ordered a box of each lids... TATTLER Reusable Canning Jar Lids Home Page
Worked on the power room in the pit, an additional room for storage and the power system for the shelter.
Going to Sams club today, who knows what will entice me there.


----------



## SurvivorSam

Hey, could you please direct me to a step by step or list your process?
Really interested in learning this.


----------



## bunkerbob

SurvivorSam said:


> Hey, could you please direct me to a step by step or list your process?
> Really interested in learning this.


 Sorry, not sure who you were asking and what process?


----------



## UncleJoe

bunkerbob said:


> And on UncleJoes recommendation, ordered a box of each lids... TATTLER Reusable Canning Jar Lids Home Page


Make sure you let us all know how you like them.


----------



## NaeKid

Sold a bunch of stuff for cash, put the cash into a zip-lock baggie and stashed in my BOB (Bug Out Bag). Checked my main-BOB for expiry-dates and checked the hardware for any possible damage. Finding everything in good order, I put my 2010/2011 fishing licence into a Coghlan's All Weather Wallet and placed into my BOB.


----------



## bunkerbob

NaeKid said:


> Sold a bunch of stuff for cash, put the cash into a zip-lock baggie and stashed in my BOB (Bug Out Bag). Checked my main-BOB for expiry-dates and checked the hardware for any possible damage. Finding everything in good order, I put my 2010/2011 fishing licence into a Coghlan's All Weather Wallet and placed into my BOB.


Will you please stop with the "*stashed in my BOB"* comment, I'm already too full. And I thought I was your main *BOB*.



UncleJoe said:


> Make sure you let us all know how you like them


UncleJoe, I will try them out as soon as they arrive, just received shipping confirmation, ordered the 3 dozen pac of each size.
I also ordered the mushroom kit, 1/2 portabello 1/2 button, comes ready to go, box, compost and spawn. I wanted to try it first in the 'pit' before getting just the spawn and going larger. These mushrooms do not require any light, some do, and believe me when the lights are off down there it is *dark.*


----------



## Aemilia

Just passed the test for my HAM Radio license. Also planted some tomato plants, so most of the garden is in.


----------



## UncleJoe

Finished processing my strawberries yesterday. Ended up with 6.5 pints of preserves and about a pound of dehydrated. 
Not much but it's more than we had last year at this time.


----------



## chaswoody

*morse code, does anyone know how to use it*

here is a question put out to everyone, i like that every1 has the fancy high-tech toys, but anyways here is the question, say that no nukes are used at anytime during the coming SHTF, what if something that happens is not man made, but the population of the earth is still effected which the lost of life is great, well here is our problem, all the processing will still be running, like nuke plants, and powers plants that use chemicals, the people in most cases will be gone, who is running these plants, and how long will these plants run until to they blow up for lack of manitance , my point is in the US we have over 146 nuclear plants they will blow up and send out a EMP if not shut down before the SHTF, so as a back up we need to adjust to another method of commo, and most gps will not work either, for as the same reason most sat-com systems cannot run themselfs, please do not count on high-tech things from today, readjust your thinking to what it was like over 100 years ago


----------



## Genevieve

Been dehydrating frozen veggies that I've been getting on sale and using coupons. Bought another waterbath canner and two dozen jars of different sizes. Also got some more first aid supplies.
Canned 7 quarts of tart cherries
Had another 150 lbs of wheat delivered. UPS guy thinks it's dog food LOL
Been harvesting and drying herbs. Both medicinal and cooking.


----------



## bunkerbob

chaswoody said:


> here is a question put out to everyone, i like that every1 has the fancy high-tech toys, but anyways here is the question, say that no nukes are used at anytime during the coming SHTF, what if something that happens is not man made, but the population of the earth is still effected which the lost of life is great, well here is our problem, all the processing will still be running, like nuke plants, and powers plants that use chemicals, the people in most cases will be gone, who is running these plants, and how long will these plants run until to they blow up for lack of manitance , my point is in the US we have over 146 nuclear plants they will blow up and send out a EMP if not shut down before the SHTF, so as a back up we need to adjust to another method of commo, and most gps will not work either, for as the same reason most sat-com systems cannot run themselfs, please do not count on high-tech things from today, readjust your thinking to what it was like over 100 years ago


I'm not sure about your hypothesis about nuc plants blowing up and creating an EMP events, probably need to research this more. Granted the plants will come under stress and be under manned, but most will shut down, some will melt down, but blowing up is not likely. I would bring to your attention the Chernobyl nuc plant disaster Chernobyl disaster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, no nuclear detonation, other than superheated steam and air and failed high-speed turbine vessel ruptures, the secondary explosion was do to a nuclear excrusion, not a nuclear detonation sending radioactive particles into the air.
As we have discussed in the past, you must protect your comm gear from EMP situations and yes GPS will be compromised in this way, that is why hard maps and compass practice is important now, not afterwards.


----------



## sailaway

I like being thouroughly knowlegable of the old stand by ways, like map and compass in place of GPS.


----------



## UncleJoe

sailaway said:


> I like being thouroughly knowlegable of the old stand by ways, like map and compass in place of GPS.


And don't forget about the pre-petro ways of farming. 

Canned 9 pints of beets, 2 pints of peas and 4 pints of wax beans over the weekend.


----------



## ajsmith

I picked up a few more things for my first aid kit. Some "tums", Cutter Advanced Insect Repellent, Bayer Aspirin. Friday I pick up my new welder, and am stopping by the military surplus store to see what other goodies I can get!!!


----------



## mdprepper

I joined Sams club. Buying larger quantities, stocking the freezer and pantry shelves.


----------



## bunkerbob

*Grow light*

Put penne pasta from Sam's club in two 5gal pails with O2 absorb and CO2. Used gamma lids to seal. Added a 50' climbing rope to my BOB in the truck. Replaced old Epi-pens in first-aid kits with fresh ones. 
Just received a 12v dc LED 27w grow light panel, this produces red and blue wave-light that suppose to stimulate plant growth along with a full spectrum CFL light. This will be tested in the 'pit' with a few O2 enhancing plants, the money plant, mother-in-laws tongue and the Areca palm.
Also received the mushroom kit with 1/2 white button and 1/2 crimmi mycological spores embedded. Also to be grown in the 'pit', no light, cool temp and high humidity.
Just added photo of LED panel from the internet, hooked up mine, it is wild. It's hard to believe that this will stimulate plant growth.


----------



## sailaway

I have spent more time organizing what I already have and sorting preps into where they will go, sail boat, travel trailer, bob, home, bov or the general storage area to be used or added to one of the above areas. I like experimenting with the new items I get. I have added some Mountain House Freeze Dried Meals to my BOB. They taste half way decent. Since I am living aboard right now I am doing with alot less and enjoying it. I don't miss TV at all, and have been reading alot more, Fox Fire 4.


----------



## UncleJoe

Did another 7 pints of wax beans tonight. I was getting concerned that 25 plants weren't going to produce enough but they're coming along well now.
Waiting for the canner to depressurize so I can finish cleaning up and head to bed.


----------



## Aemilia

I moved my food storage to a large closet and separated it by expiration years (canned goods, I don't have that many dry beans & rice yet). We hope to get some food grade containers for the beans/rice tomorrow. I also made an inventory, so I can decide what we need to buy.


----------



## bunkerbob

*Disposable butane lighters*

I'm going to store disposable butane lighters in a air tight box that will be slightly pressurized through a schrader valve. In this way the pressure inside the box will be greater than the lighters inside pressure, thus keeping them pressurized longer. The butane should have an almost indefinite shelf-life and then not leak out. Strike-anywhere matches do have a limited shelf life even when stored properly, this method should remedy that.


----------



## gypsysue

Picked up a bunch of fingernail clippers and chapstick (off-brand stuff) at the Dollar Tree store. Be good to pass out or trade later on. Put in some grape vines, and harvesting and drying herbs from my garden.


----------



## UncleJoe

bunkerbob said:


> I'm going to store disposable butane lighters in a air tight box that will be slightly pressurized through a schrader valve. In this way the pressure inside the box will be greater than the lighters inside pressure, thus keeping them pressurized longer.


I never even considered this! I always firured they were good for years. I have 30 or so lighters in a tote. Is depressurization of them a serious concern?


----------



## bunkerbob

UncleJoe said:


> I never even considered this! I always firured they were good for years. I have 30 or so lighters in a tote. Is depressurization of them a serious concern?


 I thought that if they were left in a normal atmospheric pressure that they would have a tendency to leak out over time, no serous concern, but for long term storage the slight pressurization of the atmosphere around them would help. I'm going to make a capsule out of ABS pipe glued on one end and a greased screw cap on the other with the schrader valve mounted in it. I may use a pressure gauge from a used fire extinguisher to monitor the pressure.


----------



## ajsmith

Picked up my Lincoln Pro Mig 140 welder, a auto darkening helmet and some magnetic welding squares. At the military surplus store I picked up a .50 cal. ammo can and a .30 cal. ammo can and another 2 qt. canteen with carrier and shoulder strap. Then we bagged up 16qts of blue berries and stuck'em in the freezer.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Starting our food storage this year. Buying extra each week when we get groceries, some canned goods, some dry goods that were vac sealin fer longer storage.

Get the generator rebuilt here real soon.

Got some solar panels I need to decide what I'm goin to do with, either on the motorhome er fer the house.

Almost fergot, just ordered 5 oil lamps an a lantern yesterday.


----------



## bunkerbob

Picked up an like new exercise bike, a fibre-filled sleeping bag, Coleman battery operated inflator, and a brand new 10,000lbs combination ball and pintle hitch, all for less than $30 at garage sales this weekend. The exercise bike has a large front wheel that I can hook up a drive belt and run my wheat grinder or maybe even a small generator. Need to add a frame on front to mount those. I'll post some photos when I start that 'project'.


----------



## tiedami

bunkerbob said:


> Picked up an like new exercise bike, a fibre-filled sleeping bag, Coleman battery operated inflator, and a brand new 10,000lbs combination ball and pintle hitch, all for less than $30 at garage sales this weekend. The exercise bike has a large front wheel that I can hook up a drive belt and run my wheat grinder or maybe even a small generator. Need to add a frame on front to mount those. I'll post some photos when I start that 'project'.


Sorry a little off topic. I am planning on hitting the garage sales this weekend. Thanks to bunkerbob. I cant believe what people think they no longer need and sell almost new or new stuff at hugely discounted prices. I guess one mans trash truly is another's treasure. I think this is a great way to continue prepping on a really tight budget. Ill post what i pick up after sat.


----------



## Genevieve

bunkerbob said:


> Picked up an like new exercise bike, The exercise bike has a large front wheel that I can hook up a drive belt and run my wheat grinder or maybe even a small generator. Need to add a frame on front to mount those. I'll post some photos when I start that 'project'.


This is why I won't let the hubby get rid of my exercise bike. And if he can figure out a way to make a washer to use the bike with, I'll have a faster way to do laundry shtf


----------



## bunkerbob

tiedami said:


> Sorry a little off topic. I am planning on hitting the garage sales this weekend. Thanks to bunkerbob. I cant believe what people think they no longer need and sell almost new or new stuff at hugely discounted prices. I guess one mans trash truly is another's treasure. I think this is a great way to continue prepping on a really tight budget. Ill post what i pick up after sat.


 I don't think you are off topic at all. The wife and I see garage sales as shopping rather than a luxury. Most of what we buy or bargain for are new items, like the Bill Blass long sleeve shirt, never opened or worn, I got the same weekend for $4, probably retailed for at least $50 or more. Great way to get those preparedness items that others think as useless also. I guess you can call me 'cheap', but, we save a lot of money.


----------



## Genevieve

Not cheap...FRUGAL!! LOL


----------



## Aemilia

Made a no-cook / just open the can menu for 1 week, then multiplied to get a list for 1 month. So now I have a shopping list for the next few weeks. Discussed the menu with DH:

Me (after explaining menu): So what do you think?
Husband (thumbs up): Sounds good.
Me: You just like it because I added chunky style soup.
Husband: Yup.


----------



## gypsysue

Put in Jerusalem artichoke plants today that I got from a friend. They're practically eternal, hard to get rid of once you get them started. MMM built a wonderful raised bed out of logs for me to plant them in. Should go great with all the other perenniel vegetables and fruits we've put in.

We've also been cooking with our solar oven most days in the past week and a half, getting familiar with it. Won't need electricity, gas, or firewood to use it when the SHTF, but the sun has to be shining! It's really cool. Works great.


----------



## mdprepper

Bought a hand crank LED flashlight and 2 battery operated flashlights (and the batteries).

Finally got some bakery buckets to store food in. 

I have started buying flour, sugar, spices, toilet paper, pasta, etc in bulk.

I had a large amount of Vodka left from my Daughters wedding reception, so I started some Tinctures. I am making peppermint, rosemary, thyme, hot pepper, ginger and cinnamon. One week to go until I strain and bottle them. 

I am going to try to dehydrate some cherry tomatoes this week. Never dried those before, I'm off to research that one!


----------



## sailaway

Looks like I will be getting divorced so am totally rethinking my preps and plans. I will nolonger have to worry about a wife and step kids. They all thought I was nuts anyways when it comes to being prepared for what ever. This is a major sense of relief and hopefully I will have things worked out the way I want them before:shtf:.


----------



## Genevieve

oh no sailaway! well, as long as you see it as a relief, then I'm happy for ya(?):scratch
Hope she doesn't "take" ya too much and you come out with some of your stuff

mdprepper, you know that flour doesn't last as long as the wheat berries right? I think somebody told me on another forum that flour bagged in mylar with O2's will last maybe 5yrs, but the wheat itself packaged the same way will last like 3 times or more longer.Wish I could find some free bakery buckets. Every place I ask say they have none.

I've been reading up on istalling solar and wind generators. Bought a book on the subject at the last gun show we went to. Also been freezing some berries while they're in season. Then later in the year I'll probably dry them, if I haven't used them all up in baking by then 
Got my very first hot peppers out of the garden. I just chopped those and froze them for right now.We don't eat "hot" foods so any peppers that I get will definitely last us a while. I will be keeping the seeds for next year.
Picked up some extra bath soap and shampoo at Sam's club, also some more sugar. ( funny thing, some DNG guy says to DNG wife after he walks over to the 25lb bags of sugar " Now THIS is going over board!", I turned at looked at him and said " Not if you Can hun!". He didn't know what to say! LMBO)
Finally(!!) got my sewing patterns organized into some "bankers" boxes. Much better than just stacked!


----------



## NaeKid

sailaway said:


> Looks like I will be getting divorced so am totally rethinking my preps and plans. I will nolonger have to worry about a wife and step kids. They all thought I was nuts anyways when it comes to being prepared for what ever. This is a major sense of relief and hopefully I will have things worked out the way I want them before:shtf:.


Divorce = TEOTWAWKI for many people, leaving them in dazed state for months or even years. Personally, I was in a dazed-state for 'bout 10 months. My best-friend's mom went into permanent-dazed-state till she passed away.

Hope that everything goes well for you.


----------



## gypsysue

When my first husband left after 15 years I was numb for a whole year. Then I was angry for another year. A few years later I married mosquitomountainman. Been 8 great years and looking forward to many more.

On prepping, I just picked up 20 lbs. of the kidney beans from Dollar Tree, after establishing that they were grown here in the U.S., in Nebraska. Opened the first bag this morning to start dumping them into big bakery buckets, and there were several with a dusty dry moldy-looking stuff on them. I fished those out, but now I'm wondering if the rest of them are safe? They smell okay, but...?

No wonder they were so cheap.

Also got (NOT at Dollar Tree!) another 25-lb. bag of white sugar, 50-lb. sacks of rice, wheat, whole corn, and rolled oats. Got the rest of the bakery buckets washed and now letting them get thoroughly dry before I put the grains in them. (My daughter works at a grocery store, brings me buckets.)


----------



## bunkerbob

On a happier note, my wife and I have been married since 1977, 33 years this year. The idea of prepping just grew on her, no pressure from me, she totally agrees now that we need an insurance policy(prep items) for whatever may or may not come along. 
We are going on vacation end of the week, and we are bringing along some of our prep foods to try. She hasn't had any of the newer MREs yet, so I will bring a sampler from each A and B case meals also. 
Going up to Bridgeport,CA about 6-8 hours north of here for a couple of days of camping and fishing.


----------



## mrghostwalker

Unfortunately my wife thinks I worry too much- fortunately she has agreed to keep at least a months worth of supply on hands.
We already have lots of camping and outdoor stuff. She thinks reloading is just part of a hobby.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

bunkerbob said:


> Going up to Bridgeport,CA about 6-8 hours north of here for a couple of days of camping and fishing.


I spent some time around there in '73 at Pickle Meadows, the USMC mountain warfare training center. Beautiful country. Enjoy!


----------



## sailaway

mrghostwalker said:


> Unfortunately my wife thinks I worry too much- fortunately she has agreed to keep at least a months worth of supply on hands.
> We already have lots of camping and outdoor stuff. She thinks reloading is just part of a hobby.


Great Hobby!!!, start a couple more!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

sailaway said:


> Looks like I will be getting divorced so am totally rethinking my preps and plans. I will nolonger have to worry about a wife and step kids. They all thought I was nuts anyways when it comes to being prepared for what ever. This is a major sense of relief and hopefully I will have things worked out the way I want them before:shtf:.


Sorry to hear that. Divorce is seldom a pleasant experience. Just remember you're among friends here. Also remember that her loss might very well be someone else's gain. I regret the pain gypsysue went through but her ex's loss was definitely my gain.


----------



## gypsysue

And MMM went through the pain of losing his first wife to cancer when she was 45. I'm sad for what he went through (and for what she's missing out on now), but grateful that we found each other. Didn't expect there to be much out there worth shopping for at our ages. 

You seem like a really decent person, sailaway. Keep your spirits up. Better and wonderful things could be ahead.


----------



## mdprepper

Genevieve said:


> mdprepper, you know that flour doesn't last as long as the wheat berries right? I think somebody told me on another forum that flour bagged in mylar with O2's will last maybe 5yrs, but the wheat itself packaged the same way will last like 3 times or more longer.Wish I could find some free bakery buckets. Every place I ask say they have none.


I do know that wheat berries will last (almost) forever, but my family turns up its nose at whole wheat breads and rolls. I have tried sneaking it in, 1 cup at a time and they have fits! So unless I can take wheat berries and turn them in to AP flour, I do not know what I would do. Plus there is the whole hard/soft, white/red, winter? thing that I know NOTHING about!


----------



## gypsysue

mdprepper, when you grind the white wheat, either hard or soft, it's a lot lighter in color. You probably could mix it in with white flour and fool your family. 

I have a friend who says Red wheat for "yeast" things like bread, and White wheat for the rest (biscuits, pie crust, cakes, etc., everything non-yeast). So I store and use both. I have noticed that bread comes out a lot nicer with the hard red wheat than the soft white. And biscuits and pie crusts are softer and less crumbly with the white wheat.

I also store white flour, just not as much. I've used some more than 5 years old and it was fine. A lot might depend how you store it. Mine was in the heavy plastic bakery buckets in a dark part of our barn, down low where it kept pretty cool. (Our climate is cool and dry, which helps).


----------



## Genevieve

ahh...cool and dry......my kind of place. *sigh* wish we could sell and relocate.......oh well.


----------



## bunkerbob

mosquitomountainman said:


> I spent some time around there in '73 at Pickle Meadows, the USMC mountain warfare training center. Beautiful country. Enjoy!


 I know that area very well, most civilians don't know they have permission to cross the marine base to get to Silver creek camping area just north of the base. By the way my neighbor, a marine top sergeant in charge of a construction crew, spent most of June up there working to expand the runway and proposing a new route around the base for access to Silver creek.


----------



## gypsysue

Well, genevieve, we live in a rural area populated by other preppers...let me know when you want a list of neighboring properties for sale! 

It's a nice place to live if you don't require a lot of money, or if you don't need to have Starbucks or McDonalds nearby (50 miles to the nearest McDonalds, 60 to Wal-mart).

Does anyone know if the kidney beans I bought are okay to eat? A small handful's worth in each bag have a dusky mold-looking stuff on them. They smell okay, not like mildew. I bought twenty 1-lb. bags. 

I got all the other recently-purchased grains into buckets yesterday and stored in the barn, for now. I've been dehydrating herbs like crazy, both culinary and medicinal, and storing them in jars.


----------



## Genevieve

have you tried washing them in some water with a touch of bleach in it? Then maybe drying them really well and see if that helps?

I made some more dried cantalopes sheets. they taste good and way easier than opening the fridge to get some out. I can just grab a piece and chew on it while I'm doing something else.

Have lemons and limes in the dryer now. Saved the ends for dried rind and then I use the ends in my ice teas. they seem to have just enough juice in them to flavor the tea just right.



We're a Folgers or Maxwell House kinda people , so we don't need starbucks and mcdonalds food does strange things to my digestive system .gak. LOL


----------



## NaeKid

Wildmist and I both decided that the BOB-pack that we had was too small for the gear we want to carry and that the straps were too narrow for our shoulders, so, we stopped in at BassPro Shops and snagged matching packs that have a fanny-pack and back-pack strapped together that can also be carried seperatly.

They are called the "_Red Head Illuminator Pack_" stock-number 38-870-130-49 (incase anyone wants to order one online for delivery). Last night I emptied my BugOutBag and moved the contents to my new pack (with built-in carry case for a rifle) and I have lots more room for gear. I plan to setup the fanny-pack as a quick-carry of fire and shelter and the main pack to be setup as clothing, food, fluids and communications.


----------



## ZoomZoom

I spent too much time in Cabela's Bargain Cave but picked up some nice outerwear for the family. _I obviously picked up a few things on the side for myself..._

Their sweatshirts, sweaters and coats/parkas are nicely priced this time of year (when it's 90 degrees most everywhere).

One thing I did get several of was their Cabela's Polartec® 200 Fleece Hat and Glove Gift Set.
Looks like a nice set and although there wasn't a lot of reviews, they all came in with 5 (out of a possible 5). Regularly $49.99. In the Bargain Cave for $9.99.

Here's the link.

They also have some decent deals going on for Carhartt sweatshirts and coats. BTW, their sizing runs big so don't order a bigger size than what you normally may wear. I wear a large in some things, XL in others. I got some XL sweatshirts and they fit me like tents. The coat I got my daughter is a Medium and that fits me pretty nicely _although I didn't have any layers on._


----------



## Genevieve

But have you washed them yet? A lot of times when things fit like that, after you wash them, even according to the directions, they shrink. BTDT lol


----------



## UncleJoe

Canned 4 more pints of beans. Looks like production is slowing down a bit. I was getting 6-7 pints a week. Now it's only 4.


----------



## Emerald

Genevieve said:


> have you tried washing them in some water with a touch of bleach in it? Then maybe drying them really well and see if that helps?
> 
> I made some more dried cantalopes sheets. they taste good and way easier than opening the fridge to get some out. I can just grab a piece and chew on it while I'm doing something else.
> *
> Have lemons and limes in the dryer now. *Saved the ends for dried rind and then I use the ends in my ice teas. they seem to have just enough juice in them to flavor the tea just right.
> 
> We're a Folgers or Maxwell House kinda people , so we don't need starbucks and mcdonalds food does strange things to my digestive system .gak. LOL


Lemons and limes do well preserved- you just get a nice big thing of good sea salt and wedge the lemons and limes up and pack one layer of lemon add salt to cover, and another layer of lemon and salt with salt on top, same with limes- then they last almost forever and the salt itself will have a nice lemon flavor/ or lime flavor (haven't done one with both in one, might have to try that) and the lemon wedge you just give a bit of a rinse and chop and add to your rice or chicken soup etc.. just remember to not put extra salt in the recipe as the lemon will have plenty.
I can't remember which country uses these in recipes but I saw it on a tv show and tried it and liked it.
Just don't put them in your ice tea!

My favorite coffee is Cafe Bustelo mixed with black silk folgers.. lol


----------



## mdprepper

Strained and bottled my tinctures. Drying herbs for the spice cabinet. Started another batch of Plum Liqueur.


----------



## UncleJoe

Went to another auction and picked up 2 dozen canning jars. The blue ones. $3.00


----------



## sailaway

Hung out with Uncle Joe last Sunday and have camped out the last 8 nights, continuously on the move. Back home on boat tonight. A lot to be said for continuous travelling and constantly out of your usual environment.


----------



## bunkerbob

*Big score*

Well I scored big time Tuesday and yesterday. My wife's' company put on a new roof on their warehouse in the past few weeks and in the process replaced the 12-4' x 8' old skylights with new ones. The old ones made very well and were in great shape, still ply-able and water tight. I asked her to talk with the division manager and ask him how they were going to dispose of them. He said they have to pay to have them picked up, sooo, I volunteered, he said great come get them. When I arrived not only were they palletized but stacked carefully on that pallet and then forklift loaded into the bed of my truck.
Now while loading I was looking in their 'boneyard' at the materials waiting to be disposed of and noticed 2 pallets of 12v dc large sealed gel batteries that had been replaced with new. Of course I asked and they were glad to get rid of them. Came back yesterday and loaded up 24 of them along with a few smaller 4"x4"x6" gel type. Came home tested each and found then to be in good to excellent shape. These were probably replaced on a regular schedule rather than being done when they failed.
These will be excellent for the 'pit' power system because they do not give off hydrogen when charging as a flooded type battery does.
The skylights will make a great replacement roof for my greenhouse and I plan on using some as cold frames in the garden, they even have hinged legs to prop them up at one end.
They seemed to be happy to get rid of these materials that cost them money to dispose of properly and of course if I can't use them there is a local battery dealer that will gladly send them out for recycle.
Oh, forgot to mention that I also got a large HAM radio tri-band dipole antenna that was also removed, very robust and in great shape also, with all of the mounting poles and brackets. They had in the past had this and a HF radio installed for emergency communications in the event of a disaster. 
Can't wait to see if more 'stuff' becomes available.
My wife suggested I get a magnetized 'Sanford and Son' sign for the truck doors. Some of you will remember this TV show from the past with Redd Foxx.


----------



## mrghostwalker

Great haul, Bunkerbob, I'm envious!
Oh wait- is that you?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bunkerbob

Much to small, more like this...


----------



## lhalfcent

bunkerbob said:


> Much to small, more like this...


LOL That's good. LOL


----------



## Genevieve

geesh. How do you people manage to stumble onto these finds!?

I topped off the pasta storage. Got some more mushrooms to dry. And more lemons. Added some red wine vinegar to the pantry along with two cans of coffee,ketchup,mustard and bbq sauce.

Found some more yarn and thread and needles to put back.


----------



## bunkerbob

*Battery update*



bunkerbob said:


> Well I scored big time Tuesday and yesterday. My wife's' company put on a new roof on their warehouse in the past few weeks and in the process replaced the 12-4' x 8' old skylights with new ones. The old ones made very well and were in great shape, still ply-able and water tight. I asked her to talk with the division manager and ask him how they were going to dispose of them. He said they have to pay to have them picked up, sooo, I volunteered, he said great come get them. When I arrived not only were they palletized but stacked carefully on that pallet and then forklift loaded into the bed of my truck.
> Now while loading I was looking in their 'boneyard' at the materials waiting to be disposed of and noticed 2 pallets of 12v dc large sealed gel batteries that had been replaced with new. Of course I asked and they were glad to get rid of them. Came back yesterday and loaded up 24 of them along with a few smaller 4"x4"x6" gel type. Came home tested each and found then to be in good to excellent shape. These were probably replaced on a regular schedule rather than being done when they failed.
> These will be excellent for the 'pit' power system because they do not give off hydrogen when charging as a flooded type battery does.
> The skylights will make a great replacement roof for my greenhouse and I plan on using some as cold frames in the garden, they even have hinged legs to prop them up at one end.
> They seemed to be happy to get rid of these materials that cost them money to dispose of properly and of course if I can't use them there is a local battery dealer that will gladly send them out for recycle.
> Oh, forgot to mention that I also got a large HAM radio tri-band dipole antenna that was also removed, very robust and in great shape also, with all of the mounting poles and brackets. They had in the past had this and a HF radio installed for emergency communications in the event of a disaster.
> Can't wait to see if more 'stuff' becomes available.
> My wife suggested I get a magnetized 'Sanford and Son' sign for the truck doors. Some of you will remember this TV show from the past with Redd Foxx.


*UPDATE:*
Even better news, the above mentioned batteries are AGM(Absorbent Glass Mat) style, these will take an equalizing charge as do the flooded acid type that I have in my home power system. I am hoping that I can actually add these to my battery bank. These have a manufacturer's rated life of 10 years, and these were produced in 6-2005. Some sites speculate that a 20yrs life span can be expected.
Also found a good article on restoring these... http://www.battcon.com/PapersFinal2002/DeMarPaper2002.pdf


----------



## bunkerbob

Well today was as good as it can get for garage sales, one Barnett Phantom Jr crossbow with a on board quiver and 5 bolts $35, 2 new Swiss Gear self-inflating sleeping pads with pillow $5 ea., 1 new collapsible chair $1, Coleman Extreme ice chest $3.


----------



## ajsmith

I picked up the 2X3 steel tubing for my bug-out pick-up box trailer project today. Hopefully I'll get it welded in this weekend. Oh yeah, we picked some black berries and put'em in the freezer.


----------



## Genevieve

I've been buying canning jars ( the walmart is running out lol), and been dehydrating some summer apples ( Rambo).


----------



## rflood

Picked up 2 pretty new looking MOLLE systems (frame, main compartment & sleep system compartment) for $70 on craigslist, 2K rounds of 22 ammo at a yard sale (husband died) for $10 but missed out on a crossbow and under armour gear by sleeping too late.


----------



## rflood

Forgot, I picked up on eBay a US military sleep system for about $90. This is the one that has a light weight summer bag, mid weight bag, waterproof bivy cover that all attaches to itself. Pretty cool.


----------



## Expeditioner

3 Mosin Nagant M91/30 rifles in very good condition for $130.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Early last week I loaded up with propane (5) 100# (2) 33# and (2) 20#
Towards the end of the week, we made and canned about 30 quarts of spaghetti sauce.
Saturday I went to WM and Costco for misc. supplies. A lot of little things but my wallet came home $750 lighter...
Yesterday I installed a 600 gallon gas tank. I'll get it filled this week.
Another 12-16 quarts of sauce are simmering now and I'll get those in cans later today.


----------



## Clarice

We too have given up on trying to convince family & friends the need to prepare. So as we can our vegies, fruit & meat we do so with the knowledge we will have to feed more than just ourselves. I know I need to increase our supply of first aid and hygiene products. Always on the look out for bargins. We have been blessed with so many people giving us canning jars. So far we have canned over 600 jars of food this year. We don't have a very big garden as our property is less than 2 acres, but the Lord has blessed us with abundance. We also have 50 chickens for meat & eggs. A friend gave us a 5 gal bucket of pears last week, another blessing.


----------



## Clarice

Wow, Bunkerbob, how great for you. We would love to have a greenhouse, keeping our eyes open for material.


----------



## Clarice

I have been reading about the solar ovens. Good to hear they work. Now if I can get hubby to make me one. 

The trick to yard sales as with any shopping by what you NEED, not what is pretty or cute. We are always on the look out for canning jars, large popcorn tins, glass storage jars or canisters with rubber gaskets. I found a $400.00 juicer for $5 at on sale, now that was a find. Don't be shy about opening boxes or asking questions. At one sale I ask the lady if she had any canning jars as I did not see any out for sale. She said follow me and we went into her pantry and I got 76 jars for $10. I use to love to collect different things but now I think is it useful if not I have no use for it. Money better spent on necessities.


----------



## Salekdarling

I just moved into my apartment about two months ago. I've never had a garden and never learned how to plant one. I am actually gathering up supplies now to plan for a porch garden next year. I'm actually meeting with someone who posted a book for sale on craigslist on gardening in about an hour. Can't say no to cheap/almost free reference books! Get them while I can!

I would love to plant a garden in my back yard but my first floor neighbor is very mean and would have a cow if I started to dig up the yard. It'd be too bad if the SHTF...I don't share with mean people.

I'm going to invest in a pressure cooker and canning supplies as well. I know many people who can. Learn from the experienced people.  I love talking to older folks. They always have important knowledge to share.


----------



## UncleJoe

Salekdarling said:


> Learn from the experienced people.  I love talking to older folks. They always have important knowledge to share.


Are you insinuating that we're a bunch of old goats here.  

Seriously, No truer words were ever spoken. I so much wish that I would have started my journey towards self sufficiency while my grandparents were still alive. They were born in the early 1900's and lived through the last great depression. Now that lifetime of experience is lost and I've had to start from scratch.


----------



## Salekdarling

Well according to my roommate's mother, I'm 22 going on 60 so you can call me an old goat too!  And yes, my grandfather is the king of canning and gardening. I definitely plan on going down his house to learn from him. The sad thing is, not many people my generation care one bit for their parents or their grandparents. They are too caught up in their cell phones, tv and video games. I swear the iq of kids these days has dropped significantly. My family means everything to me...but I think my values and morals stem from being part of the military community.

Now, its just a matter of finding time between working two jobs and being in the police academy for me to get down to my grandparents!


----------



## UncleJoe

Salekdarling said:


> Now, its just a matter of finding time between working two jobs and being in the police academy for me to get down to my grandparents!


PLEASE, make the time. Then you won't have to regret it when they're gone like I did.


----------



## Salekdarling

Don't worry! I'm going to try my hardest!


----------



## Emerald

Salekdarling said:


> I just moved into my apartment about two months ago. I've never had a garden and never learned how to plant one. I am actually gathering up supplies now to plan for a porch garden next year. I'm actually meeting with someone who posted a book for sale on craigslist on gardening in about an hour. Can't say no to cheap/almost free reference books! Get them while I can!
> 
> I would love to plant a garden in my back yard but my first floor neighbor is very mean and would have a cow if I started to dig up the yard. It'd be too bad if the SHTF...I don't share with mean people.
> 
> I'm going to invest in a pressure cooker and canning supplies as well. I know many people who can. Learn from the experienced people.  I love talking to older folks. They always have important knowledge to share.


Now is the right time to buy from the roadside stands and get great produce at great prices- I do get to grow much of my own but there are a few things that I just can not grow well and the great road side stand about 2 miles from me does- I grew up with their kids and have known them just forever! :flower:
When they can grow and sell beautiful green/red/yellow/orange sweet peppers for .40¢ each(huge too!) and nice big bunches of broccoli or bag of broccoli side shoots for .50¢ not to forget the pumpkins (which their stand is named for--The Pumpkin Patch) and squashes-- I can buy the smaller winter squashes like little dumpling and buttercup and ton's more that I don't even know the name of for anywhere from 4/$1 to 3/$1 and the great big squashes anywhere from $1 each to $3 depending on size. I can't even grow most of them for that cost- and it leaves me room for what I can and do grow really well--like pole beans and tomatoes and the fresh lettuce, spinach etc.
When I had total tomato crop failure due to cold weather and blight last year I even bought their tomatoes to can rather than to go without. $6 1/2 bushel)
Knowing where your fresh veggies to can come from is so much better if you can't grow them yourself..


----------



## UncleJoe

I added another pressure canner and 30 jars from craigslist today. $30.00. :woohoo:


----------



## ajsmith

I made three more loaves of zucchini bread and two loaves of banana bread to freeze. Bought a case of olives, not a great survival food but I really really like them, and they keep three years plus. And at .88 cents a can, thats a good deal around here.


----------



## UncleJoe

Canned 5 pints of wax beans, 4 pints of green beans and 7 qts of peaches.

aj, The MIL makes zucchini bread for us. She just brought over 4 loaves today. We supply the zucchini of coarse.


----------



## Jason

DW has expanded her canning into the realm of desserts. Today she made a batch (3 pints) of praline syrup. The recipe came from her Ball canning book. She'd never canned a thing before this year and at tonight's count we have 67 jars of various sizes sitting on the shelf.


----------



## Jason

By the way, the praline syrup is intended to be heated and used as an ice cream topping.


----------



## NaeKid

For my next level of preps - I got my motorcycle learners licence which means that I can licence my motorbike for street-use (it is an enduro) instead of just riding it on the trails and on private land.


----------



## gypsysue

Congrats, naekid, on getting the motorcycle learner's license! I'd say you already have more experience than most people on bikes! 

Jason, that praline syrup sounds delcious! Awesome that your wife has gotten so much canning done in her first year! What a great feeling, hey?

I started pulling our onions. I have almost half a bushel spread on newspapers on the porch and that's about 1/4 of them. I usually can't get them to keep over the whole winter so I'm going to go ahead and chop up and dehydrate about half of them. The rest will be hung in a mesh bag in a back bedroom.

I have most of my herbs dried and in jars now.


----------



## greaseman

I continously buy dried and dehydrated food every month. it's expensive, but more bang for the buck than can goods, and a very long shelf life stored inside. I also purchase precious metals every month, as I am able. Recently bought a cb radio. Also bought a small solar panel to charge a 12 volt battery. From the battery, I can hook to an inverter, and run small ac stuff as needed. Just a real world note for you giuys. A fully charged 12 volt battery will run a small box fan for about 8 hours . I found this out during the last hurricane we had a few years back--no power for three days. Great training for a collapse situation.
One item that I plan to get very soon, is a radiation meter. The possibility of a nuclear event is as real as it ever was. I would like to know how much radiation is out there. New, economy models are a couple hundred dollars, money well spent.
Also, is anyone thinking about protection against a bad solar flare, or radioactive EMP event. All these electronics we're buying will be so much junk if they aren't shielded properly. I guess I'll have to take my tin foil hat and cover the CB's.
Lastly, just bought a new roto-tiller, and getting the ground ready for fall garden. Keep on trucking guys, time truly is getting short. I have seen nothing indicating that what I saw six months ago, has gottten any better. The bad news keeps piling up, and at a faster rate. Don't waste your time trying to convince oithers about what's coming. Work your plan, and take care of your family. Good luck.


----------



## bunkerbob

Picked up 2-25# bags of non-fat dry milk, 1-25# bag of cocoa mix, 8-25# bags of hard red wheat, 6-5 gal food grade pails,to use with the gamma-seal lids, and 1-15 gal blue barrel for the wheat storage. All except the containers, from the local Bishop's Storehouse.
While browsing for alternate uses for non-fat dry milk I came across this site... Joey Green's Wacky Uses , fantastic ideas for name brand items that can be useful.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Starting to move some of the vegetable gardens closer to the homestead (I've been gardening at a friend of mines who lives about a mile up the road).

Yesterday, I staked out an area of the lawn (52x28' to start), went in and mowed it low then took the rototiller to it. I recently got PTO driven tiller for the back of the utility tractor (example pic below). Well, with it's weight (600# or so), it dug in to that rock-hard dirt and ripped it open easily. About an hour later, I had the top 6-8" pure fluff. _It would have taken less but I had some large rocks I needed to dig out with the loader and spent time picking out the smaller rocks as I went._


----------



## Jason

Those tillers are nice. My cousin has one that he did our garden with last year. His is old and rusty-not sure what brand it is. The best feature on it is the slip clutch that allows the tines to stop if it hits a rock or something.

With the tomatoes she recently did, we are up to well over 100 jars sitting nicely on the shelf.


----------



## UncleJoe

Put up another 9 pints of beans (5 yellow and 4 green) and 4 quarts of peaches. I also have 7 trays of sliced peaches in the dehydrator.

A little off topic. 
I used the last of my regular-mouth, pint-sized canning jars. Fortunately I still have about 50 wide-mouth for the fall beets and peas. I never imagined that I could fill all the jars I've been accumulating over the last couple years, but here I am with just a little over 100 empty jars. 
I guess it's time to hit a few more auctions.


----------



## 101airborne

Man I'm jelous of all you who have done so much canning. I'd love to do some myself BUT I'd do better at trying to teach astrophysics, I know about as much about one as the other. ( nothing) LOL well................ I CAN identify a canning pot/kettle anyway.... But thats as far as it goes.:surrender:


----------



## UncleJoe

There is nothing to it! This is only my third year of canning and I moved up to canning meat this year, which a lot of folks won't ever consider. That requires a pressure canner of coarse but you can start with a simple water bath to can tomatoes, peaches, pears, or anything pickled.
Honestly, if you are able to boil a kettle of water, you are able to preserve your fresh produce.


----------



## SurvivalNut

Cut, split and stacked 3 cords of firewood today. :congrat:

In the process ran the chainsaw across my left kneecap. Shredded my jeans and I thought I was a goner. Hurt like the dickens and I felt the blood oozing.:gaah: 

I cut off the chainsaw and tossed it and stumbled to sit down. Checked myself out and it was just a really bad 6 inch scrape. :2thumb:

Stupid luck! My DW cussed me a good one for being a stupid w**ner.:ignore:

Deserved it. She made me stack the rest of the wood myself. 

I get it, I get it!

A good lesson on making a stupid mistake where it could cost a life in post SHTF. :scratch


----------



## mdprepper

Glad you are okay. Have you thought about a set of chaps?


----------



## ZoomZoom

Glad to hear you're OK!!!! I'll pile on and recommend you get some chaps.


----------



## 101airborne

UncleJoe said:


> There is nothing to it! This is only my third year of canning and I moved up to canning meat this year, which a lot of folks won't ever consider. That requires a pressure canner of coarse but you can start with a simple water bath to can tomatoes, peaches, pears, or anything pickled.
> Honestly, if you are able to boil a kettle of water, you are able to preserve your fresh produce.


Been thinking about giving it a try. Everytime I go to wally world I seen to walk down the aisle with the canning stuff. They have a water bath "kit" with everything you need to start and do that type of canning including a dozen jars and lids along with a cook book/ instruction manual for $ 69.95, Been thinking about it all week. As Today is one of my off work days, and I have a wally world list anyway............. Maybe I can sweet talk the wife:dunno:....

Thanks for the encouragement...


----------



## Emerald

SurvivalNut said:


> Cut, split and stacked 3 cords of firewood today. :congrat:
> 
> In the process ran the chainsaw across my left kneecap. Shredded my jeans and I thought I was a goner. Hurt like the dickens and I felt the blood oozing.:gaah:
> 
> I cut off the chainsaw and tossed it and stumbled to sit down. Checked myself out and it was just a really bad 6 inch scrape. :2thumb:
> 
> Stupid luck! My DW cussed me a good one for being a stupid w**ner.:ignore:
> 
> Deserved it. She made me stack the rest of the wood myself.
> 
> I get it, I get it!
> 
> A good lesson on making a stupid mistake where it could cost a life in post SHTF. :scratch


So glad you're ok! I too slipped with the chainsaw tho it was back when I was a teen and cut thru the toes of one of my sneakers--I screamed and dropped the saw and sat down and of course all the family came running and I pulled that shoe off and counted! All 5 still there not even a scratch--just chewed up the sock and twisted a couple toes so that accounted for the pain-the good side of this little accident--didn't have to run the chainsaw all the rest of the summer for cutting wood!


----------



## SurvivalNut

mdprepper said:


> Glad you are okay. Have you thought about a set of chaps?


Yes, my DW mentioned chaps while I was sitting in the garage in my underwear getting bandaged up.

She then said, why don't we just buy wood and have it delivered next year?:2thumb:

It is a bit infected today, but will start some antibiotics tomorrow.


----------



## bunkerbob

Today my wife and I are hooking up the small BOV trailer, fully loaded, to the Jeep and taking them off road for a test. Once we get there, its about 9 off road miles to the top of a 8700 ft peak. This will give us an idea how it will handle if needed. It still has the conventional ball hitch, need to save my pennies for the lunette ring/pintal version.
Also added 12 batteries to my off-grid power system. And changed out the batteries on my 27' travel trailer to the AGM type that I had acquired earlier, these will require little to no maintenance vs the flooded cell type that were on it. It is still hooked up to a 80watt solar panel to keep it fully charged at all times.


----------



## UncleJoe

oldsoldier said:


> They have a water bath "kit" with everything you need to start and do that type of canning including a dozen jars and lids along with a cook book/ instruction manual for $ 69.95


Before you go out and lay down $70.00, hit a few yard sales or auctions. I picked up 2 of the blue enamel kettles at a yard sale for $5.00 each. Canning jars at auction for $.50 a dozen. And my latest find from craigslist; a 21 qt pressure canner and 2 dozen jars for $30.00. :2thumb:


----------



## *Andi

UncleJoe said:


> Before you go out and lay down $70.00, hit a few yard sales or auctions. I picked up 2 of the blue enamel kettles at a yard sale for $5.00 each. Canning jars at auction for $.50 a dozen. And my latest find from craigslist; a 21 qt pressure canner and 2 dozen jars for $30.00. :2thumb:


WOW!!!

Nice find!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## 101airborne

UncleJoe said:


> Before you go out and lay down $70.00, hit a few yard sales or auctions. I picked up 2 of the blue enamel kettles at a yard sale for $5.00 each. Canning jars at auction for $.50 a dozen. And my latest find from craigslist; a 21 qt pressure canner and 2 dozen jars for $30.00. :2thumb:


Thanks Joe I'll keep my eyes open, as for craigs list here it's a joke. Have been trying to give away a couple loads of good seasoned firewood that is now starting to rot for 2 years nobody is interested. Everything else seems to be peoples junk/cast off they want to sell for new price.


----------



## bunkerbob

Here is some photos of our short trip with the trailer... one is looking down from 7500' to Palm Springs and Palm Desert CA.


----------



## gypsysue

Aw man, AWESOME pictures!


----------



## Dave1250

*Hi all just a few things I just picked up*

1 Gerber LMF2
Range finder
alot of ammo
a honda 5000 genset
The wife picked up a pressure canner 
So we have been stocking up slowly 
I started driving truck for a large farm so the garden will get bigger and better next year there is more but I will wait until later:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Jason

We don't know the first thing about canning either. We just dove in and did it and now we have over 100 cans waiting for future use. Here's a good idea: was talking to a neighbor the other day who does a lot of canning. She said she uses a turkey fryer for her water bath. Does it outside to keep the heat out of the house and didn't have to buy a seperate big pot for the water bath. I thought that was pretty slick.

About the chaps-I use a pair of chaps or my Carhartt coveralls when I'm cutting wood. I slipped once and now my chaps have a big tear in one leg. I got a talking to from DW but no injuries. It would have been a good one, too. The threads from the chaps gummed the hell out of the saw clutch.


----------



## Clarice

Sorry guys, I know I've missed a lot of infor in the past week and a half. My 88yr old mother's health is failing.


----------



## Emerald

Clarice said:


> Sorry guys, I know I've missed a lot of infor in the past week and a half. My 88yr old mother's health is failing.


{{{{{HUGS}}}}} We will still be here-spend time with your Mom.


----------



## gypsysue

Sorry about your Mom. I've been thinking about you and figured you were busy this time of year. Yes, like Emerald said, spend time with your Mom. We're here for you.


----------



## Clarice

Thank you so much for your kind thoughts. There is no change in Mother. I did get 12 pints of pear preserves made before I came to work this morning and 3 loads of clothes on the line. (Up at 4:15am) The weather has been really nice here this week. We will pick peas this afternoon, our turnips are up and the butternut squash are getting huge. Fall tomatoes are blooming.


----------



## flatwater

This last weekend I had two springs developed and a 12x20 rootceller dug out of the side of the hill a short distance from the house I'm working on. Most of the other things I have already collected. All of it needs no electricity.


----------



## mdprepper

Went to clear out some stuff at my Dad's today. Ended up with:

2 Coleman laterns
2 oil lamps
2 pressure canners
a 7 gallon water storage container w/spout
a coleman single burner stove 

And best of all, a perfectly seasoned 12" Lodge Cast Iron Dutch Oven with Feet!!


----------



## UncleJoe

Split about 2 cords of wood today.


----------



## Kathryn

Well, I'm still a little new to this site, but hubby and I have been prepping for over six months now. We were just married last December, and I was shocked at how fervent he was when I told him I wanted to start prepping because I felt something big and bad was coming. He said he had been feeling that way for a long time. So we started making lists of what we thought we would need. To date we have completed our massive first aid kit (sutures, medicine, surgical instruments, etc.), books (entertainment, how to's, medical, herbal, plants and growing, etc.), seeds of every variety for our garden, bought a nice wood burning stove for us to cook on and heat source, tons of non-electric building tools.

We are actually in the process of buying some land in the White Mountains in Arizona, and will be building our earthbag home this winter. My husband just finished building our first of many electricity making windmills, which of course meant buying a few car alternators, gears, chains, ceiling fan blades, and batteries. 

We have been stocking up on food for soo long now that my sunroom has become a grocery store of its own. I used our dehydrator to make jerky which I put into vaccum packed pouches with rice, or beans, or lentils and spices (My version of MRE's). I dehydrated and vaccum packed enough fruit to fill a large tote. We also picked up five 5 gallon water jugs, which came in handy on our last 9 day camping trip. We have our water treatment pills, magnesium lighters, and a filtration system to filter the water from our 2,000 gallon cistern (to go on the property). 

Wow, looking at it this way kind of shocks me. I've been feeling panicked that we still weren't prepaired, but other than some odds and ends, and getting our new home built, and all that goes with getting the property ready, we are doing good.


----------



## Emerald

Kathryn-just a small heads up on the ceiling fan blades-if you plan to use them outside, find a different plan--trust me on this- I had a couple of fans that I replaced(only because I wanted all the fans downstairs to be the same and got some great ones on sale) I had the old ones boxed up and sitting in the storage area in the attic and we had a couple of small dribble leaks and decided to replace the roof- well when we took all the stuff out of the storage to check for damage- most stuff just needed to be cleaned, but the ceiling fan blades all swelled and warped! They were mostly made of compressed plywood type woods and they are useless once they get damp.. I know that not all fan blades are made alike and all, but just in case you might want to sand down the edge of your blades and see if they are solid wood or that compressed stuff.
I came across this site where a fella used PVC pipes to make his own blades and if you look at the picture you will see how he did it. That might work better for you than ceiling fan blades.
His is not the only site where the home made blades were cut from big PVC type pipes and there are a few different styles out there if you check a bit.
Hope you don't mind the warning about the fan blades.. EM


----------



## Kathryn

Thank you Emerald, I just read your post to my hubby, to which he replied "DOHT (Homer Simpson opps moment), I didn't even think about that." I tried to tell him before that he should use PVC pipes cut in half lengthwise, instead of ceiling fan blades, but he doesn't listen to me, and we had an extra set of ceiling fan blades just taking up room in the garage. If you ever have any suggestions please don't hesitate to tell me since we are still new to living off-the-grid.


----------



## Clarice

Got 10 half pints of pepper jelly made. Still pulling things together for my rummage sale Oct. 2, where does all this stuff come from. No wonder it takes so long to dust.


----------



## ditzyjan56

*Summer preps*

Even though I wasn't home much this summer I did get some canning done. Thanks to the local farmers market and the small garden I did plant. I got 72 pints of Hot Pepper Mustard, 48 quarts of green beans, 36 quarts of tomato juice, 24 quarts of whole tomatoes. Last week I did 12 quarts of peaches and today I am doing apples sauce, with 6 grandchildren under 6 it just makes more since to me than pie filling. Hope to get more apples at the end of Oct. Going to make a trip to Virginia to get the Pink lady apples I love so well. They keep for a long time and I love their flavor best. So while I still can travel the 4 hours to get there I will, then visit some friends while I'm at it so its not a wasted trip. I might stop and do some fishing up in the mountains and spend the night too. Hope to get my son to come with me and both do some fishing.


----------



## Clarice

Bought 5 more blueberry bushes and a fig tree yesterday. Also invested in a electric sausage grinder and casings. We have a manual grinder, but thought we would be better off with electric for now. 40# of pork is a lot of grinding. My hubby also brought home a huge piece of fat lighter that we will split up for kindling.


----------



## gypsysue

Clarice said:


> My hubby also brought home a huge piece of fat lighter that we will split up for kindling.


What is "fat lighter"?


----------



## Clarice

Fat lighter is the heart of a old pine tree. It is getting harder to come by since they are logging trees that are so much younger now. It is a treasure to have fat lighter. Just a few splinters works like pouring kerosene on a fire.


----------



## UncleJoe

Picked up another 50# of wheat and 50# of oats. We're looking at rain the next couple day's so I'll have a chance to get it packed. Picked up a 63# pail of honey which I also mentioned in the honey thread.


----------



## Expeditioner

Clarice said:


> Fat lighter is the heart of a old pine tree. It is getting harder to come by since they are logging trees that are so much younger now. It is a treasure to have fat lighter. Just a few splinters works like pouring kerosene on a fire.


We call it "fatwood" here in Georgia. Its rich in sap which is extremely flammable. You can also scrap any sap that is oozing from a pine tree to help jump start a fire in damp or wet conditions.


----------



## Clarice

We had a very productive weekend. Harvested 2 large oak trees for firewood. We had already sold all we had split. We usually sell 15 cords a winter, but have never had people buying so early. Planted 5 more blueberry bushes and 1 fig tree. Laid a water line to our strawberry bed. Canned 30 more pints of veggies and made 6 half pints of pepper jelly. Finished up the pricing and organizing of the yard sale stuff. Whew, makes me tired just reading this.


----------



## mdprepper

10 ton manual log splitter. Cleaned out a closet and found a case of jelly jars I did not know I had


----------



## HozayBuck

*Jerky packing*

Just noticed a post about vac sealing Jerky.. first time I did it I learned the hard way that you need to wrap the jerky in paper towels because Jerky has sharp points that you don't notice and it will cause a pin hole and over a time will cause the package to lose it's seal... just a word to the wise from the unwise...


----------



## UncleJoe

It rained here all day so I canned 13 quarts of pears and have 7 tray's drying. They'll be ready in the morning.


----------



## bunkerbob

Yesterday scored a 300gal steel fuel tank with rotary hand pump and hose, mounted on a draggable skid, $100 deliv. This will be used to store diesel fuel. I can use my 75gal external fuel tank on the truck with the elect. pump to fill it up when fuel is down in price.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Nice score Bob.

Fuel prices are down (around here). I picked up some off-road diesel for $2.29.

Not sure about your area but around here, once you order 300 gallons (or more), the price drops about a dime per gallon delivered.


----------



## Clarice

Good for you Bob. Prices around here are still up. But I do know if you buy in quanity you will get a discount, sometimes paying cash will bring a discount also.


----------



## Clarice

We got one hog killed and skinned last night. Tuesday we also cut 2 more oak trees and brought them to the house. Will split them later in our spare time, ha, ha. Working full time and prepping in the evenings and weekends keeps us so busy our shirt tails never hit our backsides. People are always telling us to slow down or take it easy. We enjoy what we do and I think it keeps us young, we are both 65.


----------



## HarleyRider

Clarice said:


> People are always telling us to slow down or take it easy. We enjoy what we do and I think it keeps us young, we are both 65.


God bless you both! :congrat:

I'm only 61 and arthritis and diabetes makes me feel like 91.


----------



## bunkerbob

bczoom said:


> Nice score Bob.
> 
> Fuel prices are down (around here). I picked up some off-road diesel for $2.29.
> 
> Not sure about your area but around here, once you order 300 gallons (or more), the price drops about a dime per gallon delivered.


 We are still paying $2.95gal here in So. Calif I just buy a few gallons a week and 'bank' it up.
We bank up fuel before vacation every year in the 75gal aux tank on the truck, then I don't usually have to buy fuel when we go, there's enough on board for the whole trip up there and back.


----------



## NaeKid

Another level of my preps has been reached ....


----------



## bunkerbob

Nice bike!!!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## ajsmith

Nice, that's what I need instead of the '74 Yamaha 400 two stroke!!!


----------



## bunkerbob

Bought 1 more MCU-2a/p gas mask and a MCU-2a with extras. Still like these because of the full face lens, drinking tube and inside mic, for communications.


----------



## ditzyjan56

Well picked up 2 boxes of shells for my 9 mm over the weekend and got in a little practice while I was at it. 
Got 10 packages of halls cough drops they were on sale at the friendly wm for .99 cents (just picked up 2 the day before for 1.68each.) 2 pairs of extra sweats for everybody and another set of gloves. Never have too many gloves with kids, they loose them like they loose socks. Oh did I mention that I lost a pair of leather work gloves in the woods...lol
Got 3 loads of firewood put up still need 6 more loads to get and put up. Lots of dead trees on the property to choose from, son just needs more time in a day. Picked up a package of 10 saw blade files too.
Got 10 more jars of applesauce canned and got some pepper rings done too. got the last of the garden done and cleaning it up next. Still have bell peppers coming on though so will leave them for a little while longer.
Got 2 cases of green beans and corn from the store to put back and add to the food storage. I think I am up to about 6 months worth of food now for my two kids and their family's. With 6 grandkids under 6 I have to be very careful to include enough fruits. Which reminds me to get some extra Vit C bottles.


----------



## Clarice

We had a long weekend and a busy one. Got another red oak to split for firewood, had to make 2 trips the tree was so big. Got most of it split. Canned 16 pints of baby limas. Picked a 5 gal bucket of peppers. Planted 36 lettuce plants, 12 winter cabbage, 3 rows of winter onions & radishes. Hauled off all the soda cans and scrap metal we had been collecting got good $ at the scrap yard. Cleaned the gutters in hopes we get some rain soon, been 36 days without a drop. Add to all this the regular house cleaning & laundry I have every weekend. I was glad to get back to work so I could rest. ha ha


----------



## ajsmith

We got 20 pints of corn blanched and off the cob and into vacuum packed bags in the freezer last weekend. Payed off the wifes car, it's like giving myself a raise!!


----------



## gypsysue

Dug 3 bushels of rutabagas and some potatoes. Packed up tomato slices and chopped onions (not in same jars) that I dried over the last couple days. Picked more rose hips and spread them to dry, for tea. Dug some wild grape roots and picked mullein leaves, all hung to dry. Have all the rutabaga tops tied in bundles and hung to dry, for goat food this winter.


----------



## Genevieve

Got my notebooks finished!!
And I just emailed Wendy Dewitt for her Everything....Made Simple food plan. It's even better than her last plan Everything under the Sun. I gave that plan a seperate section in one of the notebooks. I'll add this new one to it and I should be set!
I also have a half bushel of apples to dry. lol


----------



## Kathryn

We are soooo happy today, we just received our 4000+ rounds of various ammo from cheaperthandirt, and spent less than 24 cents a round. We have also gotten, since my last post, 75 glass blocks ($150) for indirect light for our earthbag home, a 1975 trailer ($800) to live in until our home is finished being built, steel front door (free), blades for our electricity generating windmill (free), gears and chain for windmill (free), my beautiful cast iron 6 quart dutch oven ($19.99, love harbour freight), and more food. We will be hopefully moving onto our land the beginning of 2011.


----------



## Camoevo

i plan to buy some land in snow flake az soon to get set up.:2thumb:


----------



## Camoevo

sorry im just buying the land. not for shtf stuff


----------



## Genevieve

I bought 4 cans of coffee to add to the stockpile.
And 10 cans of ready to eat soups ( no water needed)


----------



## Herbalpagan

gota case of chili and half a case of spinach (since mine decided not to grow this year). I still have a bushel of apples and a bushel of tomatoes to put up.


----------



## Kathryn

Just got home with our 55 gallon water storage tanks (four of them). Also picked up 2 spare 5 gallon buckets of outdoor paint from the in-laws (and they have more if we need it).


----------



## ditzyjan56

*Prep Update*

Been busy around here lately but did get some stuff done. Got a shelter put up to store all my firewood in so its out of the rain and snow. only problem now is moving all of it to the shelter, and still get more firewood cut up and brought down off of the hill behind the house. Just taking a break right now and eating lunch.Taking 2 of our hogs to the butchers tomarow will sure be glad when thats done. A friend is having a couple beef processed and we are going to get a side of beef too. Have enough jars on hand so if the electricity goes out I can can up all that meat. Thank God that I don't have electric stoves.

making a list for what to get next payday, been going through supplies and noticed a few items missing so they will be first on the list.


----------



## gypsysue

Worked hard this week and got everything out of the garden except the carrots, and I'm pulling those this afternoon! Just in time...it was 22 degrees this morning!


----------



## Clarice

Had a busy weekend, butchered another hog, split more firewood, started the fence around the small garden, cooked for a family reunion we went to Sunday (4 hrs. each way), this afternoon we will haul hose manure for the strawberry bed before we finish the fence. Need to muck out the chicken houses again that will go on the big garden area. There is always something to do at our place.


----------



## bunkerbob

Well, I got out my old classic Kelty backpack that I have had since the late 60's for the upcoming backpack trip, a bit on the worn out side, so I just purchased a brand new Rifleman MOLLE II backpack w/frame rucksack for the trip. It's actually much more comfortable and ergonomic.
I'll use it as an additional BOB when I get back.
Also got a Petzl Tactikka XP Headlamp led DESERT model E89 PD, anyone had any experience with them, all the reviews I could find are outstanding. It comes with a variety of filters for subdued lighting, three intensity levels and a built in battery level indicator, up to 120 hrs of use on three AAA batteries, I'll probably get lithium just in case its rather cold up there.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Picked up some general stuff but the 2 items I came home most pleased with.
Coleman fuel (white gas). Cleared the store shelf of 4 gallons.
2600' of 4-point barbed wire fence. I see lots of potential uses...


----------



## Kathryn

Just picked up another 2 lbs of coffee beans, and 1000 tea bags. And we finally have our land, a little northwest of Ash Fork, AZ in a small valley with mountains flanking the only road in, a nice canyon drop off at the other end, and easy access to water.


----------



## Herbalpagan

cleaned up the last of the tomatoes and made 7 quarts of juice. Today we're going to cook and then dehydrate our pumpkins and perhaps make some apple jam.


----------



## Genevieve

I went to the grocery today and got:
3 cans coffee
2 jars coconut oil
10 cans condensed soups( I use them in my cooking sometimes)
4 cans Hormel chili
6 boxes mac and cheese
1 bottle of Stevia liquid
1 bottle corn syrup
10lbs potatoes

At the Mennomite store I bought:
herbs: corriander,savory,celeryseed,tarragon and some hickory smoked salt( never seen it before)
cinnamon chips
pbutter chips
3 eyedroppers
1 metal storage bucket


----------



## whisperingwinds

Oh that is sweet! 

I am trying to pick up a Velo Solex Moped (french)

I figured it could help gas wise.


----------



## s516m

A big barrier for us and we're just getting started is storage. We had 50 gallons of water in one-gallon jugs just sitting on the floor in the basement and a small stockpile of food sitting on a shelf.

I needed to give us some space to get organized so I built out a nice pantry. I also cleared everything out of the basement that we don't use anymore and sold what I could/donated/trashed the rest. The money from what we sold paid for the wood I used to build the pantry and it gave me an excuse to do some woodworking which I don't get to do enough of. 

I also bought two 25-gallon Boxed Water kits and a Maxpedition Kodiak Gearslinger which will become by laptop bag/day pack.

I also created a six-month plan so we're not tackling things randomly or worrying about/spending money on lower probability scenarios. You guys and gals are a good influence/resource. Glad I found the board.


Busy couple of weeks!


----------



## gypsysue

Nice shelving, s516m!


----------



## Clarice

Love the shelves, S516M. We have our 1 gal. water jugs under the beds.


----------



## Clarice

Added to our stock this weekend, 2cs of tuna in oil on sale for 59cents a can,10# pinto beans, 8 5# bags of cornmeal 30 # chicken leg quarters on sale 30cents #, 30# ground beef $1.67#. I will can the chicken & ground beef after work today and tomorrow. Finially got some much needed rain Sunday. Garden is happy.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Labor prep weekend for me.

Amongst my other chores, I got over 2 full (6 face) cord of wood cut, split and stacked in the woodshed. That's about 1/2 of what I use in a year so a few more similar weekends and I'll have a few years worth of firewood.


----------



## dulcimerlady

It was a busy weekend for us. --
*Added a buck and two does to the rabbitry.
*Got some more ammo.
*Got a new tree stand for hunting.
*50 lbs. rice, 25 lbs. each flour and sugar
*Bulk sizes of : ketchup, oatmeal, maple syrup, cooking oil, yeast, miced garlic, spaghetti, potatoes, apples, gravy mix, tp, trash bags, freezer bags, dish soap
*Bottle of vodka for making homemade vanilla
*5 bars of Zote & placing an order w/ local store for washing soda for homemade clothing detergent
*Went into W-M and they had a buggy up front with name brand bbq sauces, meat marinades, and sandwich spreads all on sale for $1 each. I bought 22 bottles.
*Quite unexpectedly got loaded down with okra from various friends and neighbors. It's now all cleaned, sliced, and pre-coated with corn meal and in the freezer.


----------



## NO2ANWO

Hi all
I went yardsaling over the weekend and my finds include - 2 boxes of old(back to the first issue)Mother Earth for $10
- 50 cal ammo can for $5
- new 19qt seafood/veg steamer $10
- 2 draw knives(1 needs handles) $10
- 3 1947 dimes $1.50/ea


----------



## greaseman

sounds like you did well. The Mother Earth mags are a good deal.I think everyone needs to get a survival library built up. if the power's gone one day, we may have to fall back on books. By the way---what are books? I'll have to google that term on the internet. ha-ha.
Seriously, everyone should have a first aid book, and some basic gardening books. My trouble is finding a place to put all the books I do have.
Happy reading.


----------



## sailaway

Moved bug out trailer into building to hopefully finnish rehab this winter.


----------



## optimist45

I am fairly new to this site. Signed up before but just did some serious reading in the last 24 hours. I have been prepping and learning for the last 10 months. I am solo in my prep, hubby tolerates it. For years he has acknowledged that no great society goes much more than 200 years but I think it currently scares him. He used to get irritated with me but not anymore and no more weird comments. I am a Tea Partier so I have many other new friends that I know that prep but really no other close friends or family. I am 46 and a fighter, survialist. My goal is to make it bearable for my daughter and hopefully her future family.

I have about 6-7 months of well rounded food for 4 people (family of 3). I live in a town on a regular size lot. I have converted most of my backyard landscaping to growing fruits, herbs or veggies. Grew 27 items since January. I taught myself to can. I bought a 570 gallon water tank and placed in my backyard (next to my pool - HA HA, that has 10,000 gallons). I have about 100 lbs of charcoal and I purchased a volocano stove to cook. I compost. I have some solar but not near what I want. I do have a multi adapter charger that would charge my daughter's i-pod so she could have her music. I also have the Go Hub suitcase thing and some misc. lights. My first aid kit is pretty healthy but would love to get some additional items that aren't easy to get. 

This past week I picked 11.5 lbs of olives at my office and placed in a brine. I dried my stevia plant and peppers. I planted my winter garden: spinach, butter leaf lettuce, leeks, and brocolli. I backed up the entire data from the website drum_runners.com. so I can burner to a disc and place on a flash drive. I got my nursing license back to active in case I need another job. At the store I bought another 20# of pinto beans and purchased Lye. I bought two motion solar lights on E-bay. I boiled lemon grass that was given to me to add to tea. 

I have never shot a gun. Husband had a shotgun from long ago. I started buying shells for it. I have a discounted certificate to go to Front Site (4 day training) and plan to go in December. I then will purchase a handgun. My ultimate dream is get out of the city. Husbad and brothers own significant undeveloped land in the mountains that has water but nothing else. Hoping to go in the next few months to camp and I want to buld a composting toliet as a first project.

You can probably tell I am an open book. Hope to network with new, like minded friends. I look forward to the weekend so I can focus on additional thoughts and prep.


----------



## ditzyjan56

*Prep Update*

Over the weekend got 6 more loads of firewood in the building and am now ready for this winter and hopefully have half of what I will need for next winter. The cordwood home only has the wood stove for heat, that's where I live, my son lives next door in the 2 story farmhouse that currently has free gas due to a well on the property. The farmhouse is heated with gas stoves in each room of the house. Don't know how long the free gas would last when the:shtf: due to the well does not run on electricity. Any one got any ideas on that?

Had planned on getting some dehydrated food stuff this week but the car :gaah:needs work so that takes care of the extra money till next time. Although I did get 3 extra funnels and one hand pump for the gas cans.


----------



## sailaway

I am changing my BOB from warm weather to cool weather.:ignore:


----------



## gypsysue

I packed 350 lbs of chicken food into buckets today. Got the rest of the carrots packed and into the root cellar.


----------



## Clarice

Got the ground beef and beef roast canned Tues. night. Spent half the day at hospital Wed. for my hubby's check up on his bladder cancer. Got a good report. After 2 cancer surgerys and 2 rounds of chemo looks like we may have it beat. But I do hate to waste time waiting on the Dr.. Appointment at 9:30, Dr. did not see him until 12:00. Went to discount grocery after and added to our supplies. Moved the baby chicks into a larger house after we got home. Cleaned our backup refrigerator and put away all of the stuff we had bought. Got a good deal on 2.5 gal jars w/gasket seal wooden lids at Fred's $5 ea. these will make good storage as well as be attractive.


----------



## Clarice

Happy Monday everyone. Finished the fence around the small garden this weekend. Put 8 qt bags of peppers in the freezer. Mixed the meat and spices for the chorizo. Went to an auction Saturday a.m. and got 2 all glass doors $2 for both, our greenhouse is getting closer.


----------



## ZoomZoom

I put in 2 new fireplace inserts (wood stoves) + the chimney liner, caps on Saturday... I was going to build the new hearth/surround/mantle for the Mrs. on Sunday but I was too sore and bruised up. 

Nice and toasty at our place last night. 25 degrees outside and T-shirt weather inside. I was pleasantly surprised how warm it was this morning. Furnace never kicked on and the stoves were still burning hot.


----------



## ditzyjan56

Made the rounds at the thrift stores over the last couple days.Got in a few good buys
Chest waders $8 son took them out as soon as he got home and no leaks:2thumb:
12 popcorn tins $1.50 for all of them, sure can use them with storage
Lg Box of material $2 will be able to make more clothes or bandages
Book "The Heirloom Gardener" $1

Had a friend call me and he had a huge stainless steel pot. its so big I can put 3 of my grandkids in it and they barely look over the top.eep: I don't think my friend was too smart thereoops:, but I thanked him profusely for it, and didn't ask where he got it either. Don't kick the gift horse in the mouth I always say.

Got my old van running, sure did miss having it to haul stuff in. Cost me $25 and a case of beer,( he got the beer after the work was done, Been there done that before) sounded like a good deal to me, the garage wanted to charge me $250 for labor only.:beercheer:


----------



## ditzyjan56

*Good day for a sale*

Went to local Kroger store and they had 
1 doz eggs for $.50
Canned goods for $.50
Canned meat was half off plus other items too numerous to mention 
had a field day getting supplies and only spent $65 :2thumb:


----------



## The_Blob

ditzyjan56 said:


> Went to local Kroger store and they had
> 1 doz eggs for $.50
> Canned goods for $.50
> Canned meat was half off plus other items too numerous to mention
> had a field day getting supplies and only spent $65 :2thumb:


better go back and buy it ALL! 20% price increases across the board at the end of the month

I don't want to shill for one talking head over another, but The Clown Prince of Fox, Glenn Beck, is going to have an episode about this very thing today, Friday 11/5/2010


----------



## ditzyjan56

The_Blob said:


> better go back and buy it ALL! 20% price increases across the board at the end of the month
> 
> I don't want to shill for one talking head over another, but The Clown Prince of Fox, Glenn Beck, is going to have an episode about this very thing today, Friday 11/5/2010


Blob Don't worry am going back Sat morning before the sale ends. Daughter is going with me and pooling our funds to get as much as we can. Prices are too good to pass up, as you said prices are going up and we don't expect to see these prices ever again.


----------



## ZoomZoom

I too hit the grocery store yesterday.

Just pulled the receipt out of my pocket. 144 items sold, $217.15 total.
Lots of canned goods for $.50 or $1.00. 20+ boxes of Nestle cocoa (I cleaned them out), 9# of coffee, 20+ tuna and one of the big packages of Charmin.

At checkout, it gave me coupons for $12 off my next purchase. No particular item nor no minimum purchase 

BTW, coffee has gone through the roof! $11+ for a 3# bucket (and is it even 3#) of Folgers and Maxwell House?!?!?!?!?


----------



## optimist45

Today I am learning how to make whole wheat bread - hoping it turns out. I am done with the hardest part - kneading. Need my arms in better shape. Husband is making my wine barrel planter for my strawberries. This week I purchased quite a bit of canned food at the 99 cents store. Some cans were only 59 cents, used some yesterday and they were quite good. Purchased more canning jars and an old fashioned coffee pot to perculate coffee. Ordered a few solar lights, waiting for them to come. Trying to reduce electricity costs since I live in California and our prices will soon be going up since we have a version of Cap and Trade (Tax) already. Purchased additional vitamins and Nyquil trying to get a supply built up. 

What will next week bring?


----------



## UncleJoe

Made 2 large kettles of vegetable beef barley soup, substituting venison for the beef. Then canned 16 qts. for the grocery store in the cellar. 
Have a kettle of apples slow cooking on the wood furnace right now. That will become applesauce and apple butter tomorrow night.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Ummm, I picked up a hospital bed today. Power up head and feet.

I'll put it in the medical room...


----------



## ditzyjan56

Picked up chicken leg quarters for $.59 a #. Got 20# and finished canning it this morning. Made about 16 quarts. Sure does look good on my shelves. Will do it again next week


----------



## UncleJoe

Well, this past week we added 50# of sugar, 4# of coffee, 3 dozen canning jars($1.00 at an auction), 1000 rnds of .22lr (from the same auction) and 1200 rnds of 8mm.


----------



## Genevieve

I planted 3 apple trees. Hope they take.

Later this week is a grocery run. Still have to check the sales flier and my coupons LOL


----------



## Clarice

canned some vegie soup & beef roast this weekend. Sold & delivered 2 cords of firewood. Split another cord. Rained again, thank you Lord, we needed it. Picked turnip greens some for eating some for the freezer.


----------



## greaseman

something to think about. I recently bought a Sears 12 volt battery jump starter for my car. I got the deluxe model. It's kind of heavy, but it has a tire inflator, light, pressure gauge, raft inflator. it also has a digital readout of remaining chargeing power. What's also good, is that it also has a built in inverter for 110 ac voltage. This powersource comes with one 110volt outlet for charging cell phones and the like. it also comes with a cigarette lighter adapter for car chargers.
I figure with all the possibilities that can happen in a car, why not have something that covers the most problems. This unit fits the bill. Runs about $130 in the automotive section at Sears.


----------



## ajsmith

I picked up another 500 rounds of .22 LR and some more Mountain House Beef Stroganoff with Noodles (very good). My daughter and I have been taste testing the Mountain House products to see what we like. So far the Beef Stroganoff, Mac & Cheese and Chili-Mac are our favorites. The scrambled eggs and bacon are fair but the ice cream....we'll just say I didn't care for that!!!


----------



## rflood

Put 4.2GB worth of my digital survival library on DVD's for each of the family to have and dug out the 2 dozen ball jars that my Mom used for jams to clean up and get ready to try out canning.
Also bought another 2K rounds of .22 ammo that were on sale at a local gun shop.


----------



## JayJay

ditzyjan56 said:


> Picked up chicken leg quarters for $.59 a #. Got 20# and finished canning it this morning. Made about 16 quarts. Sure does look good on my shelves. Will do it again next week


I have lots of jars for next year--could you share how you can your chickes...I'd like to can my own since the little cans I buy are expensive and don't have much in them.

Thanks


----------



## tac803

Found out a few weeks ago how good Mountain House food tastes!!! Found a local source for it as well. Picked up a water filter too.


----------



## JayJay

JayJay said:


> I have lots of jars for next year--could you share how you can your chickes...I'd like to can my own since the little cans I buy are expensive and don't have much in them.
> 
> Thanks


Got the info from another blog---easy and will try it.


----------



## Herbalpagan

placed and recieved an order from a wholesale spice place (atlanticspice.com).
I have :
2 lbs cinnamon
1 # cloves
1# nutmeg
1#allspice
1#curry, 1#ginger, 1#pickling spice, 1#garlic granules, 1#celery seed, 1# citric acid, 1 pint vanilla extract Paid $70 for the product.
I just wanted to stock up on the stuff I can't grow myself.


----------



## ajsmith

Picked up another 525 rounds of .22LR and three more packages of Mountain House food. My daughter likes the Beef Stew so much that she talked me into having it for lunch yesterday, but at least I know she really likes it and that's a good thing. Also went to the dollar store and picked up some more elbow macaroni, pennini rigati, egg noodles and a few note pads. The note pads are great for making lists of preps or keeping my daughter busy drawing!!!


----------



## SaskDame

JayJay said:


> Got the info from another blog---easy and will try it.


Please provide link.

This has somehow or other has posted in entirely the wrong place.


----------



## CVORNurse

Herbalpagan said:


> placed and recieved an order from a wholesale spice place (atlanticspice.com).
> I have :
> 2 lbs cinnamon
> 1 # cloves
> 1# nutmeg
> 1#allspice
> 1#curry, 1#ginger, 1#pickling spice, 1#garlic granules, 1#celery seed, 1# citric acid, 1 pint vanilla extract Paid $70 for the product.
> I just wanted to stock up on the stuff I can't grow myself.


Thank you so much for the site, have been checking out some prices in my post thanksgiving dinner induced near coma.
I have ordered bulk spices from americanspice.com. Atlanticspice has the same things for 1/4 the price in lots of cases. Making my list, and checking it twice, know what mama is getting under the tree. :2thumb:


----------



## JayJay

SaskDame said:


> Please provide link.
> 
> This has somehow or other has posted in entirely the wrong place.


OOPs...sorry...don't have link...read the procedure on ask.com, but will tweek a little for I DO NOT use a pressure cooker and have canned for years a little.


----------



## Herbalpagan

CVORNurse said:


> Thank you so much for the site, have been checking out some prices in my post thanksgiving dinner induced near coma.
> I have ordered bulk spices from americanspice.com. Atlanticspice has the same things for 1/4 the price in lots of cases. Making my list, and checking it twice, know what mama is getting under the tree. :2thumb:


You are welcome! I've been using them for 15 years and have never had a single issue. If you live on the west coast, you can try their sister company SanFransisco Herb. That way the shipping will be quicker. I ordered on Monday early morning and it was shipped right away and I got it the next day because they are in the same state as me. Also, if you order more than 5 of an item, you get a discount on most things.
Have fun!:flower:


----------



## Jason

Went to Lowe's yesterday for some AA batteries. They were in a big brick-I think it was something like buy 24 get 24 free. While there, DW noticed these LED flashlight gift sets. We picked a set up-comes with 2 headlamps with red and white LED's, 2 one LED pen-type lights (with a pocket clip like a pen), 2 nine LED annodized aluminum lights sealed with O rings, and 2 keyring lights. And it came with Everready batteries for everything included in the pack. Just cheap lights, but good to have around. I forget the price but it was cheap. So my son (2 years old) was playing with one of the lights and we took him into another room, shut off all the lights, and had him find various toys with the flashlight. He did really good, then I read to him at bedtime with the flashlight. We found another way to turn learning to be prepared into a game. He loved every minute of it, and can now turn on, turn off, and properly use a flashlight. Not bad for a 2 year old.


----------



## ajsmith

I picked up two more Butler Creek 25 round clips for my 10/22. They were on sale for 9.97 each, that's a really good buy. My daughter and I also sampled another Mountain house meal. It was very good, she even came back for seconds. Will add it to my supplies.


----------



## Solvo Pium

*Sorry for asking this stupid question Bnker Bob*

I know I've seen the forum somewhere that had the spreadsheet, could you direct me to it? Sorry to have bugged you, but I just can't find it for the life of me. Thanks a million.


----------



## SurviveNthrive

fine tuning right now and shifting priorities...

I've been filling in several niches that weren't priorities, but it feels good to cover them. I wanted another stout, inexpensive but worthwhile pocket knife and fortunately Cold Steel had a sale going. The folding Bushman interested me and I got a Sax just for the heck of it.

Our recent bad weather provided a good test. I'd considered getting new tires for one of the cars but it worked out that the tires worked well enough and with our shift in driving priorities, I won't need the tires. It falls under nice to have, rather than needed now so that provided some savings.


----------



## Daegnus

Priorities shifted... my computer had a SHTF situation... totally gone, so now I need to start saving for a new one as its my primary source of communication with family and friends at the moment. Can still use my computer at work, but only occasionally. On the positive side, it forces me to work on some other priorities and to seriously think about communication in a major event.


----------



## Salekdarling

Gave my self a budget of $40.00 today to pick up canned food. I got

6 cans of chicken noodle soup- 10 3/4 oz.
2 cans of pineapple slices - 20 oz. each
4 cans of sweet corn - 15 1/4 oz. each
4 cans of sliced carrots - 14 1/2 oz. each
4 cans of sweet peas- 15 oz. each
2 cans of spam - 12 oz. each
2 cans of crushed tomatoes - 28 oz. each
1 6lb. 8 oz. can of mixed vegetables

I also got a legal pad to keep track of the dates and the food I buy. I got cheerios as well, a gallon of tea, a toothbrush, asparagus and one pound of brussel sprouts. Canned goods have been dated and put away. Everything else listed is for immediate use. It all came up to $33 and some change. Putting that change aside for my late excursions. :2thumb:

When I stop at the dollar store or at Sheetz gas station, I always pick up a gallon of water to store. I'm planning on setting up water barrels once I have the time and money. Power goes out here in the boonies quite often. Need that grey water to flush the toilet and do dishes. ^__^

OH! And over Thanksgiving break, my grandparents told me I get to have their cast iron stove once I buy my own house. It always sat in their living room, *UNUSED*. SO EXCITED! Stoves are definitely not chump change. I got lucky.


----------



## ajsmith

Picked up another 5 gal. gas can. Will get it filled and added to my gas rotations. Took an inventory of the items I've been stuffing in the storage compartment of my gun cabinet, amazing what I can get in there...


----------



## SurviveNthrive

Received a lot of items to make kits with and worked on some of it last night. I'll have some stuff done to death and set like I want it. Now if I leave it alone I'll be good to go.


----------



## Clarice

Added to our preps this weekend, good buy on flour 5#@99 cents, sugar 4#@$1.50, my plan was to replace what I have used in my holliday baking, but when I saw the regular prices I stocked up.


----------



## sailaway

I finnished evolving my BOB, took rest of warm weather items out and added in the cold weather back in.


----------



## Clarice

Added more beans, rice and tp to supplies. We have both been having uneasy feelings, as if the balloon is inflating more rapidly than we thought. As you know it is hard to get any real news from the broadcast networks, but the hint of things along with what news I can find on the internet has us more concerned. I know we will probably not be 100% ready but we are in a better condition than those around us.


----------



## glendasplace

Clarice said:


> Added more beans, rice and tp to supplies. We have both been having uneasy feelings, as if the balloon is inflating more rapidly than we thought. As you know it is hard to get any real news from the broadcast networks, but the hint of things along with what news I can find on the internet has us more concerned. I know we will probably not be 100% ready but we are in a better condition than those around us.


Clarice, We have been feeling the same thing around here. Both my girls and I have really been stocking up alot lately. Even hitting some the the loss leader sales that have limits on them. Between the three of us hitting those sales several times a week we may not be 100% ready but at least we will be better ready.


----------



## Emerald

For those folks who have Meijer stores locally- their brand beet sugar is on sale this week 10lbs for $4.89! that is a great price if you use beet sugar. Their brand flour is also on sale for 2/$5 for 5lbs. Prices good till Dec. 11th.
I am sure that we were talking sugar prices on here somewhere this week and while I normally buy in bulk this sale beats the price by about 10¢ to 15 ¢. I might have to sneak 10 more pounds into the stash. :sssh: Don't tell!


----------



## ajsmith

Bought another 500 rounds .22 LR, a few more mountain house meals, a container of salt and 2 one pound propane bottles


----------



## NO2ANWO

Emerald said:


> For those folks who have Meijer stores locally- their brand beet sugar is on sale this week 10lbs for $4.89! that is a great price if you use beet sugar. Their brand flour is also on sale for 2/$5 for 5lbs. Prices good till Dec. 11th.
> I am sure that we were talking sugar prices on here somewhere this week and while I normally buy in bulk this sale beats the price by about 10¢ to 15 ¢. I might have to sneak 10 more pounds into the stash. :sssh: Don't tell!


WOW what a difference in price there is in different areas. Right now we are getting flour(Gold Medal) for $1.50/5lbs


----------



## Emerald

NO2ANWO said:


> WOW what a difference in price there is in different areas. Right now we are getting flour(Gold Medal) for $1.50/5lbs


I was just there this morning and that ad price was a type-o it was supposed to be 2/$3 so it ended up being $1.50 a 5lb bag... Sorry for that! I thought it was a bit high at 2/ $5 too.


----------



## Genevieve

I've been stocking up on coffee lately. Every time I see it on sale I buy some. I just bought 4 more small cans this past week I had a coupon so I got them for $1.75 each. Then at a salvage grocery store they had big 3lb cans for $2.99 each, so I bought six cans.
I've also added 10lbs of macaroni to the pantry.
Another 40 pack of TP from Sam's club.
And some odds and ends like stuffing mix,cornstarch,corn syrup,molassas, and some chocolates.
Also been hitting the Goodwill. I've been buying all the flannel shirts I can find to fit me. I also just bought 3 more sets of longjohns( I love sleeping in those things LOL).And today I found a denim shirt my size and so I grabbed it.

I don't think it'll be long before we see the price for cotton clothing going up. I'm hoping for some good deals post Christmas on sheets. I'd like to add to what I have.I've been eyeballing the towels also. I'm thinking I should add to those also.


----------



## Freyadog

Genevieve said:


> I've been stocking up on coffee lately. Every time I see it on sale I buy some. I just bought 4 more small cans this past week I had a coupon so I got them for $1.75 each. Then at a salvage grocery store they had big 3lb cans for $2.99 each, so I bought six cans.
> I've also added 10lbs of macaroni to the pantry.
> Another 40 pack of TP from Sam's club.
> And some odds and ends like stuffing mix,cornstarch,corn syrup,molassas, and some chocolates.
> Also been hitting the Goodwill. I've been buying all the flannel shirts I can find to fit me. I also just bought 3 more sets of longjohns( I love sleeping in those things LOL).And today I found a denim shirt my size and so I grabbed it.
> 
> I don't think it'll be long before we see the price for cotton clothing going up. I'm hoping for some good deals post Christmas on sheets. I'd like to add to what I have.I've been eyeballing the towels also. I'm thinking I should add to those also.


I buy flannel sheets at thrift shops and yard sales and make my own shirts, pj's etc.


----------



## glendasplace

I'm dehydrating 10# potatoes tonight but was informed by my youngest that I was to move the dehydrator to the carport to dehydrate the 6# of onions. It's a slow process but it gets better every week.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

We are both starting out on this forum and will be sharing a variety of prep things in the near future. Perhaps the most important aspect of our preparations is networking with like-minded folks. This forum is awesome for doing exactly that. We have gotten to know many "old-timers" in our area. They are a wealth of information and add a whole new perspective to life in general. We enjoy listening to these folks and getting first hand accounts from the old days. We strive to find the simple life and learn as we continue on this journey.


----------



## BizzyB

Hmm... this week I took advantage of a nice sale at Tropical Traditions and got a 5 gal pail of coconut oil and two little pails of palm shortening. It's a good sale on the coconut, so I might get another one. 50# rice, 25# sugar, 12# beans, a bunch of dried taters, an arm-full of condensed cream soups on sale, struck up a deal with a Panera Bread mgr to keep their pickle buckets from going into the landfill. I totally forgot to send out Christmas cards, tho.


----------



## Clarice

I was able to add to our preps this week food and first aid wise. One of our stores in town is closing, of course it's the one with the lowest prices, and they have 20% off everything. I loaded up on paper products, cleaning supplies, canned food, hygiene products and first aid things. Also picked up some storage containers. Two buggies full of stuff for $115.


----------



## Emerald

glendasplace said:


> I'm dehydrating 10# potatoes tonight but was informed by my youngest that I was to move the dehydrator to the carport to dehydrate the 6# of onions. It's a slow process but it gets better every week.


Too funny! I gassed out the whole house once doing habanero peppers in the dehydrator! 
Everyone looked like this---> and went screaming out of the house! You'd think I would know better after the horseradish in the food processor fiasco where I did the same thing!
So after that I set all hot peppers and onions and garlic out on the deck for about 2 hours to run and then after the "skin" on all of those kinda drys and seals you can bring it back into the house!
We don't heat our upstairs and so the last batch of potatoes that I put in the dehydrator I put up in the boy's room as I figure he is always cold and why waste all that heat coming off that thing downstairs where it is already warm. He said that once he got used to the noise the heat was nice and his room smelled like french fries!


----------



## JayJay

Clarice said:


> I was able to add to our preps this week food and first aid wise. One of our stores in town is closing, of course it's the one with the lowest prices, and they have 20% off everything. I loaded up on paper products, cleaning supplies, canned food, hygiene products and first aid things. Also picked up some storage containers. Two buggies full of stuff for $115.


I should be so lucky..not for the out of business family though...I did find a dollar aisle at Iga..

Glad you got great bargains...makes your day!!


----------



## Kathryn

I picked up two solar powered christmas light nets, four solar powered 50 light christmas strings, and four solar powered icicle style christmas light strings for under $100, some at Sears, Target, and KMart. We are going to use them to provide light in our off-the-grid home, which we will finally be moving into this January. I also picked up a little over 300lbs of candle wax for free, they were partial burned candles from a luminarie event, and I will be melting them down to make new candles, deoderant sticks, lip balms, and anything else I can think of. I also picked up copper tubing, and a couple hurricaine lamps. A suggestion for everyone - look at freecycle.com - it is broken down to the areas that you live in, and you would be surprised what is given away free.


----------



## UncleJoe

Kathryn said:


> you would be surprised what is given away free.


That's a fact. 
Just last week there was a post from a lady giving away a sterling silver necklace with her daughter's name as a pendent. The daughter would NOT wear anything with here name on it. :nuts: Mom couldn't take it back because it was personalized, so she gave it away. Yeah I have it now.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

GreyWolf said:


> Being on a tight budget myself I know how it is. I stumbled across a deal the other day that helped me setup more raised beds. While I was at a locally owned small lumber yard picking up some materials I noticed a stack of warped landscape timbers. I asked the guy about them and ended up purchasing all 27 for $15. The more warped ones I was able to cut into end pieces and the rest worked out ok .


We are also on a limited budget. We have found sources of free wood for our raised beds this spring.

Anyone living near any industrial area will find that many of these companies/manufacturing plants receive their raw products on heavy duty shipping pallets. Now I'm not talking about your standard pallets--these tend to be heavy duty.

I'll give you one example. We have a nieghbor who works at a plant that receives raw steel on 4' x4' solid oak pallets. These pallets have 4" x 4" oak beams with 1" x6" oak planks. These are not chemically treated in any way and are simple enough to disassemble. On Monday, we disassembled 37 of these pallets for a variety of projects.

Check your local industrial parks and don't be bashful about asking around. Most places will be delighted to let you haul them off.

We have also found a great source for great reclaimed 2" x 8" and 2" x 10" pine lumber from another company that receives large items.

FREE is always good.


----------



## Emerald

Landscaping timbers can sometimes be treated with chemicals that you wouldn't necessarily want leaching into any garden beds that you are growing food in.
Just a thought.


----------



## SaskDame

Free is always good. Pallets are seldom treated.


----------



## Emerald

SaskDame said:


> Free is always good. Pallets are seldom treated.


OH I know that pallets are ok, I grab them when i can for my brick pizza oven- I can even use pine in there as it gets so hot there is no funny piney aftertaste and I think it is because you have to rake the coals out of the oven to cook in it. lol
I was just mentioning the treated lumber as FF Quoted GW about his getting landscaping timbers for free and his mentioning that he was gonna make garden beds- they(at least around here they are) are usually pressure treated with a chemical called CCA(or is it ACC) which is some pretty fierce stuff. 
Being the chemical phobic that I am around my foods- that is not an option for me for my raised garden beds. Here in MI I can usually get good cedar for the same price and so I go that route instead.
I read in two different magazines that studies done on pressure treated playground equipment showed that the older structures rubbed arsenic onto the hands of the children and children are not always that good about washing up and could possibly be ingesting the poisons in small doses.. They have changed the chemicals lately to something "less toxic" but still too toxic for me... I wouldn't even use the railroad ties that my Mom had gotten for free- we used them in her back yard to make stairway to the bottom of the yard instead.


----------



## bunkerbob

Emerald said:


> OH I know that pallets are ok, I grab them when i can for my brick pizza oven- I can even use pine in there as it gets so hot there is no funny piney aftertaste and I think it is because you have to rake the coals out of the oven to cook in it. lol
> I was just mentioning the treated lumber as FF Quoted GW about his getting landscaping timbers for free and his mentioning that he was gonna make garden beds- they(at least around here they are) are usually pressure treated with a chemical called CCA(or is it ACC) which is some pretty fierce stuff.
> Being the chemical phobic that I am around my foods- that is not an option for me for my raised garden beds. Here in MI I can usually get good cedar for the same price and so I go that route instead.
> I read in two different magazines that studies done on pressure treated playground equipment showed that the older structures rubbed arsenic onto the hands of the children and children are not always that good about washing up and could possibly be ingesting the poisons in small doses.. They have changed the chemicals lately to something "less toxic" but still too toxic for me... I wouldn't even use the railroad ties that my Mom had gotten for free- we used them in her back yard to make stairway to the bottom of the yard instead.


Please do not use pallets for your oven, I've seen what has soaked into them from toxic chemicals that were delivered on them. Also remember that old railroad ties came from old rail beds that were in use from the turn of the century. The old lavatory cars were open to the rails beds for discharge of you know what for years and years.


----------



## brucehylton

Cut the side wall from tires and what is left makes a good garden container.


----------



## Ponce

Living in the woods with a lot of trails I just got myself a new off road bike, only 200 cc but that's all that I will need.


----------



## ComputerGuy

brucehylton said:


> Cut the side wall from tires and what is left makes a good garden container.


Especially potatoes


----------



## Emerald

bunkerbob said:


> Please do not use pallets for your oven, I've seen what has soaked into them from toxic chemicals that were delivered on them. Also remember that old railroad ties came from old rail beds that were in use from the turn of the century. The old lavatory cars were open to the rails beds for discharge of you know what for years and years.


Thanks for the head's up on the pallets-I usually only take the brand new looking ones from a friends grocery store as they pile up back there-I am very sensitive to many different chemicals and can usually smell or tell when one has something other than wood in it.
But my mom so wanted me to use those old ties for garden beds--but her land is mostly sandy pines and oaks and she is not planning on any gardens and the big stairway we used them for helps to get to the bottom and top of the big hill much easier. But I will try not to lick them puppies! Poo flavored rail road ties.. icky!


----------



## ajsmith

I picked up another 1000 rounds .22 LR and two more gas cans. Some more Mountain House meals and ordered the new tail lights for my bug out trailer.:2thumb:


----------



## ComputerGuy

ajsmith said:


> I picked up another 1000 rounds .22 LR and two more gas cans. Some more Mountain House meals and ordered the new tail lights for my bug out trailer.:2thumb:


What kind of Mountain House Meals do you get? I have around 20 cases of MRE, dehy food storage, and am looking at other alternatives as well.


----------



## ajsmith

ComputerGuy said:


> What kind of Mountain House Meals do you get? I have around 20 cases of MRE, dehy food storage, and am looking at other alternatives as well.


My daughter and I have been trying the different meals to see what we like. I like most of the ones I have tried, she likes the Beef Stew and Spaghetti with meat sauce. I plan on stocking up on the Beef Stroganoff, Chili Mac, Beef Stew, Spaghetti with meat sauce and the Lasagna with meat sauce and maybe a few others. Still have a few to try.


----------



## BizzyB

I'm just so pleased with myself I might burst if I don't tell someone. I successfully introduced the family to a food storage dish at Christmas dinner. They raved and raved about it and declared it to be a new holiday tradition. At the end of the evening I sent them home with not only the recipe but a package for their own pantry. John Cope's dried sweet corn. It's just dried sweet corn. But it cooks up so delish and we are absolutely hooked. I'm going to order a couple of cases next payday. This coming summer might be the summer of learning to dry sweet corn!


----------



## Clarice

I now have another apple tree, a pear tree and 3 more grape vines, thanks to Christmas presents.


----------



## Kathryn

Just picked up 8 more free canning jars, a 12 volt converter for my computer, and another 2 lbs. of coffee.

Three more weeks until we finally move off-the-grid completely. YEA!


----------



## sailaway

UncleJoe said:


> That's a fact.
> Just last week there was a post from a lady giving away a sterling silver necklace with her daughter's name as a pendent. The daughter would NOT wear anything with here name on it. :nuts: Mom couldn't take it back because it was personalized, so she gave it away. Yeah I have it now.


Was her daughters name Uncle Joe or do you have a new name now?:ignore:


----------



## rflood

Picked up a "new to me" milsurplus modular sleep system, lightweight bag, midweight bag and a gortex bivy cover off craigslist this past weekend. Had one already and like it a lot, got this one for my son.


----------



## BizzyB

Today I discovered that there is one bakery in the AO that does not get icing in 5 gal buckets. They make their own buttercreme.

Yeah, I'm going to have to go back there one of these days... albiet with a different objective.


----------



## ajsmith

I picked up a 7 gal. propane tank yesterday. Didn't realize how expensive they are, the other two I have came with the camp trailer. Payed 80 dollars for the tank, have it purged and filled.


----------



## Ponce

"DaylySteals.com"......have binoculars 5X30 "Jeep" for $4.95 and with FREE shipping.

Daily Steals! Deal of the Day Site look toward the right and go down.


----------



## Sonnyjim

Got a few things for Christmas. Gerber Folding Saw, New Compass, Instant Fine Grind Coffees, New Stainless Steel Tea Ball, Pronghorn Danner Boots(2 years of gift certificates), New Cast Iron Pan, Several Self Sufficiency Books. I'm spoiled.....


----------



## Sonnyjim

Sonnyjim said:


> Got a few things for Christmas. Gerber Folding Saw, New Compass, Instant Fine Grind Coffees, New Stainless Steel Tea Ball, Pronghorn Danner Boots(2 years of gift certificates), New Cast Iron Pan, Several Self Sufficiency Books. I'm spoiled.....


Oh yeah, and a nice Purcolator.


----------



## HozayBuck

ajsmith said:


> I picked up a 7 gal. propane tank yesterday. Didn't realize how expensive they are, the other two I have came with the camp trailer. Payed 80 dollars for the tank, have it purged and filled.


Hi AJ , what kind of a propane tank was that? I just looked at new gas grill tanks and they were like $30 or so... think they are 20 gal?... I know propane is going to go out of sight soon.. my new cabin will have a propane heater but I'm now going to also put in a wood heater that I can cook on too.. decided no matter how bad it is outside I can cut some easy tree limb wood with a one man log saw.. the smaller one..

Also it costs me 46 bucks to fill 2 40's and I usually fill the grill tank if it needs it or not... propane for small bottles is way more pricey then a big tank at home.


----------



## ajsmith

HozayBuck said:


> Hi AJ , what kind of a propane tank was that? I just looked at new gas grill tanks and they were like $30 or so... think they are 20 gal?... I know propane is going to go out of sight soon.. my new cabin will have a propane heater but I'm now going to also put in a wood heater that I can cook on too.. decided no matter how bad it is outside I can cut some easy tree limb wood with a one man log saw.. the smaller one..
> 
> Also it costs me 46 bucks to fill 2 40's and I usually fill the grill tank if it needs it or not... propane for small bottles is way more pricey then a big tank at home.


 HozayBuck, The tank is a 7 gal. tank, some call it a 40 pound tank. The price of the tank runs about 50 dollars at any of the local places. Most of the local out lets charge around 15 dollars to purge a new tank then the cost of filling it. The price of propane is $2.35 at the moment soon to go up. My area is a little high priced for propane and gasoline (gas is $3.14 as of to day). Just so ya know, the tank is the same diameter as a back yard BBQ but stands 24 inches tall. Same size as whats on the front of most camp trailers. 
Sounds like you got a good set up in the works with your cabin, good luck with it!!!


----------



## ajsmith

Hey HozayBuck, Not to get off topic but I see your sometimes from down in Tyler TX. I have a couple kids down that way, in Grand Saline (oh and an ex-wife...lol). Most things are a little cheaper down there as opposed to central Oregon.


----------



## mdprepper

Local grocery store started their annual "can can" sale today. Canned veggies .40 each (normal around here is .55 and up each). I loaded up!!! Tuna was 1/2 price, bought 2 dz cans!!! Pasta .40 lb box added 14 more to the "vault". Wish I would have had more money!!!


----------



## BadgeBunny

mdprepper said:


> Local grocery store started their annual "can can" sale today. Canned veggies .40 each (normal around here is .55 and up each). I loaded up!!! Tuna was 1/2 price, bought 2 dz cans!!! Pasta .40 lb box added 14 more to the "vault". *Wish I would have had more money!!!*


You and me both! The local store here had all their beans on sale. I picked up $20 worth of some oddball beans we don't have much of. They seem to run their sales in cycles. I can hardly wait until the spagetti is 5 for $1 again.


----------



## Clarice

I find if I watch the sales the prices are better than going to one of the big box stores. I get lots of stares and questions when I get to the register with my buggy overflowing with bargins.


----------



## BasecampUSA

Clarice said:


> I get lots of stares and questions when I get to the register with my buggy overflowing with bargins.


Hehh... I know that feeling!

And it's hard to answer the odd questions that people then ask you 

Don't know how many times I was pushing one cart and pulling a second one full of cases of canned meats, chicken and fish at the* Aldi *food stores in a midwest state where I was working, to haul back to Maine. Sure wish that store chain was up here.

- Basey


----------



## Klayton

Added 1000 rounds of .22, 500 rounds of .17hmr and 100 rounds of 30-30  
Ordered some more mylar bags and some more O2 absorbers :congrat:

I hope everybody can see the rising prices at the grocery. The price of a loaf of bread went up 10cents in a week, WTH. May not seem like much but thats almost a 5% increase in a week...


----------



## PamsPride

BadgeBunny said:


> You and me both! The local store here had all their beans on sale. I picked up $20 worth of some oddball beans we don't have much of. They seem to run their sales in cycles. I can hardly wait until the spagetti is 5 for $1 again.


Spaghetti 5 for a $1??? I have never seen such a thing!! I would be getting 300#!!


----------



## mdprepper

Clarice said:


> I find if I watch the sales the prices are better than going to one of the big box stores. *I get lots of stares and questions when I get to the register with my buggy overflowing with bargins.*


The cashier was none too happy with me. Store policy every individual can must be scanned (no hitting the quantity key) so....137 cans later 

Went back today and added another 34 misc cans


----------



## UncleJoe

Our local grocery store has cans of sweet peas on sale this week. $0.39 each! We picked up 30 on Sunday and will go back for more later in the week.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

Went to the area LDS Family Storage Center and did some canning.

Left there with 60 #10 cans of goodies and 48lbs of pancake mix. 
White Beans
Pinto Beans
Nonfat dry milk
Dehydrated Apple slices
Dehydrated carrots
Dry onions
Potato flakes
Dehydrated refried beans
Hot cocoa mix

Great trip. Will be going back next month to add to the stock.


----------



## carolexan

I did an inventory of food storage, complete with food rotation Tuesday. It was an all day job but glad I did it. Have a list an arm long. Replaced some hand tools that were lost in a fire on 12-23-2010. 

While we were away. Our nearest neighbors house caught fire and spread to our work shop /storage.. We saw over 20k turn to ashes but thank the Lord our house was spared and we are okay. Looking into fireproof bldgs now. So fortunate not to keep all preps in one place. Onward and upward went to the flea market this weekend past and replaced a lot of camping gear and tools for around 500.00


----------



## Jason

That's awful. Are your neighbors ok? Were they able to save their house? On your end, it's expensive to relace stuff, not to mention a big pain in the butt, but it's just stuff. As you've stated, it can be replaced. You said you were away at the time...so you came home to a burned out work shop. 



Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## BadgeBunny

PamsPride said:


> Spaghetti 5 for a $1??? I have never seen such a thing!! I would be getting 300#!!


LOL ... doesn't happen as often at it used to but every once in a while.  Yeah, I have two 56 quart tubs full ... 



mdprepper said:


> The cashier was none too happy with me. Store policy every individual can must be scanned (no hitting the quantity key) so....137 cans later
> 
> Went back today and added another 34 misc cans


I shop at the same store for most everything I buy. They are close and the cashiers all know me. Same rule there ... they have to scan everything. So when I buy a TON of stuff like that I always tip whoever rings me up. Those kids fall all over themselves getting to me. They'll even go get me it in the cases for me now of instead of sacking in bags for me.

Several of them have told me they have started putting back too. I am so proud as most are high school/college age kids ... 

BTW ... JCPenney's is having a monstrous sale this week. I bought a $80 bathrobe in the men's department for $20. It is warm, it doesn't look bad and it hangs ALL THE WAY to my ankles ... 



carolexan said:


> I did an inventory of food storage, complete with food rotation Tuesday. It was an all day job but glad I did it. Have a list an arm long. Replaced some hand tools that were lost in a fire on 12-23-2010.
> 
> While we were away. Our nearest neighbors house caught fire and spread to our work shop /storage.. We saw over 20k turn to ashes but thank the Lord our house was spared and we are okay. Looking into fireproof bldgs now. So fortunate not to keep all preps in one place. Onward and upward went to the flea market this weekend past and replaced a lot of camping gear and tools for around 500.00


OMGosh! That is so scary. I am glad everybody is okay. Stuff can be replaced. Thank goodness no one was hurt or worse.


----------



## Clarice

BasecampUSA, I use to shop ALDI'S when I lived in MO. Wish we had one here.

carolexan, so sorry for your loss but thank God you and family are OK.

Klayton, I needed to restock our facial tissue before cold season kicks in, the price had jumped 50cents a box since I last bought 3 mo. ago. Most people don't have a clue, IMO.


----------



## goshengirl

carolexan said:


> Replaced some hand tools that were lost in a fire on 12-23-2010. While we were away. Our nearest neighbors house caught fire and spread to our work shop /storage.. We saw over 20k turn to ashes but thank the Lord our house was spared and we are okay. Looking into fireproof bldgs now.


carolexan, I'm so sorry to read about your fire. For what it's worth, we went through a fire, too (ironically, on the exact same date as yours, but eleven years earlier) - and it turned out to be a blessing in disguise. (Everyone got out in time.) A blessing first because of the outpouring of generosity we received from total strangers. (It still moves me when I think of all that people did/gave.) But it was an even bigger blessing in that we learned how little 'stuff' matters. Sure, there are times now and then when I wish I still had my mother's original artwork, or some childhood document - but for the most part, we learned how easy it is to walk away from stuff. And that is incredibly liberating.

Working on food storage here... in particular a system for tracking expiration dates so nothing is wasted and everything is rotated. Also building more shelves for our increase in canning supplies. Next I need to address our water supply and cleaning situation.


----------



## tsrwivey

Ordered 20 #10 cans of FD fruit. Bought some dehydrated potatoes & some FD potatoes to compare & see which we want to store. Added a couple of books to the library, a cookbook/manual for our volcano stove & Nuclear War Survival Skills. Dehydrated 8 diced bell peppers. My better half is working on installing a wood stove in the library so we will have 2 rooms that can be heated with wood (rooming with 2 teen daughters is cruel & unusual punishment).

Next big project is building another pantry, which is where we will store really long term foods, mainly buckets. The checkbook has to recover first though! Having the garden soil tested & making a trip to the county extension agent is on my to-do list for next week. Hopefully there will be no more gardening disasters!


----------



## carolexan

Thank you for you kind thoughts on our fire. The other family was not hurt and had good insurance. It was a very windy day so really no one was at fault. We came home to see the shop 20x40 completely engulfed in flames.


We have a pantry that is 8x12 with shelves built up to the 9ft ceiling. We are in the process of turning our back porch into a pantry as well. Dh built me shelves that slant down at an angle and open at the back end. As I buy new dated canned good I just insert them from the back and they keep rotation automatically. The only down side is it takes up so much room to have one for each canned catagory. Good luck with your pantries!


----------



## lexsurivor

We just picked up 10 lbs of rice and 5lbs of beans yesterday and got 2 lanterns and some oil a few days before that.

Sorry to hear about your fire though.


----------



## whisperingwinds

carolexan said:


> Thank you for you kind thoughts on our fire. The other family was not hurt and had good insurance. It was a very windy day so really no one was at fault. We came home to see the shop 20x40 completely engulfed in flames.
> 
> We have a pantry that is 8x12 with shelves built up to the 9ft ceiling. We are in the process of turning our back porch into a pantry as well. Dh built me shelves that slant down at an angle and open at the back end. As I buy new dated canned good I just insert them from the back and they keep rotation automatically. The only down side is it takes up so much room to have one for each canned catagory. Good luck with your pantries!


Were you able to replace you food loss with the insurance? I am so sorry to hear what happened.
Take care
ww


----------



## ajsmith

I picked up 500 more rounds of .22 LR. Another Mountain House meal to try. Also filled up another spare tank of propane (7 gallons). 
carolexan, sorry to hear about your loss, thank god everyone's OK


----------



## ComputerGuy

WOW Sorry for your fire. 

Learning Beekeeping. Bought another case of MREs, Maxwell House 72 hour food, 1 case red wheat from the LDS store. Also bought my own beer brewing equipment.


----------



## JayJay

I can't get out when it's this cold...but, husband brought me 5 boxes of 'strike anywhere matches'...:congrat:
Ace Hardware if you have one...$1 a box.

I tried them and they strike on about the 3rd or 4th attempt--nice.

And I received my space blankets. They're in the suv.

Oh, yeah, I'm ordering 6 wool blankets and a tent stove that burns wood or coal..

http://store.colemans.com/cart/mili...0.html?zenid=c8205147a952258ea82f4ccb1b700b2f

http://store.colemans.com/cart/disa...9.html?zenid=c8205147a952258ea82f4ccb1b700b2f


----------



## timch65

*Mylar Bags and Pails*

Isn't it a hassle using pails with mylar bags ? I mean you pack all your beans in a mylar bag...throw in some O2 absorbers and seal the bag. However, when you want to use a couple servings you have to open the mylar, get what you need and then seal it up again. One site I saw suggested letting the bag sit for 12 to 18 hours so the O2 can work then replace the pail lid. This is done every time you want to get servings.

This is all good but sounds like a whole lot of hassle just for a few servings.

Is there a way I don't know about ?? is there a better way ??

I know #10 cans, once opened, need to be used within a certain time frame.

Any Ideas ?


----------



## BizzyB

I'm using several smaller bags inside the buckets for that very reason.


----------



## Kathryn

Well, we moved off-the-grid a little early, the 8th of January to be exact. We have been staying with a friend of ours on her 80+ acres, while we build the addition for our camper trailer to put the wood burning stove in. Later on it will be our guest quarters, but will help us make it through the winter, and provide shelter until we get our earthbag home built. We finished picking up the necessary items for the wood burning stove, a sliding glass door which we are going to frame in sideways as a window. Amazingly, our friend Tamara, who is in her late 50's, has been off-the-grid for a little over 5 years now and has collected a wide array of things to help build, grow, survive, and thrive off-the-grid. She is trying to build a community of off-the-griders, so if anyone is interested just shoot me a message.

Loving life again.


----------



## BizzyB

Just back from Costco. Rice is up $7 for a 50# bag.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

BizzyB said:


> Just back from Costco. Rice is up $7 for a 50# bag.


Sugar just jumped 3 cents a pound. Glad we stocked up---things are sweet around here.


----------



## seeker

Wow...great idea on dehydrating the frozen veggies...can get them SOOOO much
cheaper than buying them dehydrated.

So...do you let them thaw first, or put them in the dehydrater still frozen? Any
input on how to do this correctly? thanks


----------



## Emerald

seeker said:


> Wow...great idea on dehydrating the frozen veggies...can get them SOOOO much
> cheaper than buying them dehydrated.
> 
> So...do you let them thaw first, or put them in the dehydrator still frozen? Any
> input on how to do this correctly? thanks


I would let them thaw in a colander to get any extra water out of them- why waste the energy in your dehydrator to get rid of the cold and the excess water. the best thing is that they have already be processed by what ever method they needed to be the best in the freezer and that is usually the best for going into the dehydrator too.


----------



## goshengirl

Working on homeschooling preps. Normally I wouldn't start gathering materials for next year until the summer - but I have almost all of next year's curriculum gathered, and I'm in the process of gathering materials for 2, 3, and even 4 years out. Just the bare bones of the curriculum, but it gives me great comfort knowing that even if we can't buy another thing (or certain companies go out of business in an economic collapse), we've got next year all covered. And beyond that. 

I've been doing it much like food preps at the grocery store - you know, instead of picking up just one can of corn, pick up two and put one in storage. Instead of ordering the next level of our writing curriculum (or math or science), order the next two or three levels. I just tell DH I'm doing it to save on shipping costs. 

Also working on 'schooling' materials for DH and myself, too. Constitutional studies and the like. Learning is a way of life.


----------



## goshengirl

P.S. - This is a great thread! I need to break out the corn cob wine and settle in for some good reading. :beercheer:


----------



## PamsPride

I have a stack as tall as me of school books. I have saved several of them as my older children used them. I have tons of books for younger readers. I am however lacking in books for my older children to read...like books that would interest boys 12 and older. I am also lacking on notebooks and crayons. My kids go through those like there is no tomorrow!


----------



## ajsmith

I picked up another 5 gal. gas can, some raisins, prunes and a few more Mountain House meals. The store I get my Mountain House meals from is finally fully stocked, they were out of several items for about six weeks. We have a new discount store in town so I checked it out and picked up a dozen packages of McCormick's gravy mix, pork, chicken, turkey and brown flavors for 33 cents each. Beats the $1.19 at the grocery store.


----------



## PamsPride

I dehydrated 5 lbs of carrots yesterday to add to my LTS!


----------



## JayJay

I transferred four 5 gallon buckets of water to a 45 gallon trash can with wheels and am still carrying to the garage to fill that one and I have 2 more!!:gaah:

Explanation?? I used the buckets for water before I got my Berkey---now I can use the buckets for flour, cornmeal, and stuff...KEWL!!


----------



## PamsPride

I added a 50 pound bag of oatmeal to my LTS today! It was $22.95 at the local bulk goods store.


----------



## tsrwivey

More organizing today. We started storing food by just boxing things up & stashing them here & there with no organization, so it's going to take awhile to get everything sorted out. I don't know what I was thinking.:nuts: 

Baked bread from scratch for the first time last night. It was okay but definately needs some work.


----------



## BillM

*Grandpaw*



mosquitomountainman said:


> The ancient Greeks and Romans used sponges dipped in buckets of wine vinegar in their public outhouses (20 seaters!) You used the sponge then rinsed it out in the wine vinegar and left it for the next person. On the home front you can use rags and wash them in bleach or boil them to sterilize and re-use. Sounds gross but you do the same thing with cloth diapers for your babies. In a long term SHTF situation many changes will have to be made in things compared to the way they're done now.
> 
> When using an outhouse if you put the toilet paper in a plastic bag after using it and burn it or dispose of it in other ways the outhouse will take a lot longer to fill up before you need to dig a new pit.
> 
> Or better yet make a composting outhouse and shovel it out when full. Use sawdust or lime to cover your "leavings" and it will have little odor and compost down to very good fertilizer. If you build a "double" outhouse with two composting chambers you can use one while the other breaks down into compost.
> 
> In a SHTF situation do not neglect sanitation. Be ready with primitive methods. Poor sanitation leads to diseases and related problems.


Grandpaw used corn cobs. He told me it takes two red cobs and one white cob. You use a red one first, and then a white one, to see if you need another red one !


----------



## Ponce

Today I set up my two-six 15 wats solar panels from Harbor Freight on my roof and tomorrow I'l be making all the connection........


----------



## Radmaximus

ajsmith said:


> Nice, that's what I need instead of the '74 Yamaha 400 two stroke!!!


I'll take the RD off your hands..... 

Rad


----------



## ajsmith

Radmaximus said:


> I'll take the RD off your hands.....
> 
> Rad


lol...I think we'll keep it until I can find a good quiet four stroke in the same condition, might be a while. One thing I do really like about that 400 is I can let it sit and not think about it for two years, go out and put some new gas in it, let the gaskets swell back up and fire it up on the first kick. Only bike I ever had that would do that.:scratch

Oh and as far as this thread goes, I picked up another 5 gal. gas can to add to my rotations and another two 1 pound bottles of propane to add to my stores.


----------



## Radmaximus

I understand AJ, I've had a couple RD's in my life, have a 76 RD400 in the garage also! I have always had a softspot for them! 

Rad


----------



## BizzyB

My pressure canner/cooker arrived today!! :woohoo: An All American 921. I can't wait to give it a spin.


----------



## Clarice

Yesterday I planned my routes from work to home if I have to walk. The straightest route is 7 miles on a busy state hwy. The other 2 routes will have me on the hwy for 1 or 2 miles and then a series of gravel roads to almost home then back on the hwy this will make the trip 10 or 12 miles. I will make the decision at the time which will be best. Not sure if it would be a good idea to be on the hwy although the traveling would be much easier and faster. I also put together my GHB, but I already realize I will have some things to add as I think of them. I have a change of clothes, walking shoes and socks, water, energy bars, small 1st aid kit, space blanket, gloves & matches. Anyone have any other ideas. I need to keep it as light as possible as my upper body strength is not what it use to be since my heart surgery.


----------



## BizzyB

I would add a warm hat to the list. There are some excellent lightweight fabrics on the market so you wouldn't be adding much bulk or weight to the kit and hats are a force-multiplier for keeping warm.


----------



## carolexan

A small flashlight would be a good addition in the event you are walking in darkness.

Added 30lbs yellow cornmeal and 42 lbs of baking soda to LTS!


----------



## goshengirl

Clarice, do you have a topo map of your area? That might help if you need to get off the beaten path unexpectedly.


----------



## Clarice

I do have a flashlight, but forgot the hat and the map. Thanks


----------



## ajsmith

Clarice, I know your trying to keep the weight down but it might be a good idea to include a small pair of binoculars to help see danger well in advance? Just a thought?!?
As for my preps, in the last week I picked up 500 rounds .22 LR, two Mountain House meals, some Cliff Bars, a few caned goods, a flash light and some batteries (24 count of AA and AAA).


----------



## timch65

Clarice said:


> I do have a flashlight, but forgot the hat and the map. Thanks


A headlamp is a good idea for hands free tasks.


----------



## UncleJoe

Canned another 10 pints of leftover chicken corn soup tonight. We now have nearly 100 jars of homemade MRE's.


----------



## Elinor0987

I finally got an alternate heat source in case the power goes out! My breaking point was hearing on the radio last night that if too much snow and ice accumulate on power lines, it could cause them to snap. During their discussion about the upcoming storm they also mentioned that wind speeds could reach 30 mph or more. So today I went to the hardware store and bought an indoor safe propane heater. It isn't very big and only heats up to 200 square feet, but my apartment is small and a little bit of heat is better than none at all during a power outage. I also bought three of the twin pack propane refill canisters. Later today I'm going to buy some more of the propane canisters and add them to what I have already.


----------



## JayJay

My BOB is still growing--*thanks aj *for the binocular idea...

Elinor, likewise...the little military tent stove we got last week won't heat the house, but I can live in the garage nicely to stay warm..and it's large surface will allow me to cook on it; a bonus:2thumb:---the picture was misleading--it isn't as small as I thought and 'man of the house' is thrilled since he is a logger...wood about to be stacked on this little acre!!

Worried about sooted ceilings??
Nah, we had a wood-burning stove in the country house for 8 years and didn't happen.


----------



## Clarice

Today we bought 5 more 20# propane bottles, 2 more 5gal gas cans, more stabil, and 2cycle oil (for chainsaw etc.). Placed our order for more bee keeping equipment and another supply of heirloom seeds.


----------



## Elinor0987

I bought three more of the twin pack propane canisters and a Dynamo lantern. I already have plenty of candles for light, but it's always good to diversify energy sources in case one of them runs out or fails. 

JayJay- Have you considered closing off non essential parts of your house to conserve heat as an alternative to the garage? Your house probably has better insulation and is more secure than the garage.


----------



## BizzyB

I just received my copy of Melissa Leapman's Knitting Beyond Scarves. This is a jewel of a book because 1) it is appropriate for a beginning to newish knitter, 2) has several garments based only on *rectangles* and 3) introduces very very very simple 'in the round' garments. Once you learn to knit, you can knit a rectangle and if you can knit a rectangle, you can make a hat, a wrap, and a poncho, a jacket, and a satchel. Highly recommend for your libraries of how-to-itness. :2thumb:


----------



## JayJay

Elinor0987 said:


> I bought three more of the twin pack propane canisters and a Dynamo lantern. I already have plenty of candles for light, but it's always good to diversify energy sources in case one of them runs out or fails.
> 
> JayJay- Have you considered closing off non essential parts of your house to conserve heat as an alternative to the garage? Your house probably has better insulation and is more secure than the garage.


Elinor--this house has 14 rooms (not counting the foyer and hallway).
I CLOSED 3 bedroom doors, CLOSED the door to the lavatory, pantry and laundry.

I placed SHEETS on the openings to the foyer, living room, & dining room(open floor concept); and one to the kitchen, and breakfast room.

I'm only heating the den, one bedroom, and one bath.

I placed plastic sheets over the 3 windows of rooms I heat...I don't have company, and the one neighbor who won't prep...came to visit and said she was broke, post-dated a check for her cut and color job...and doesn't get that California pension check until the 1st..and she makes fun of my plastics and sheets...and her husband makes fun of my prepping!!!

She's on her third tank of propane and I am on my second...laugh, honey, laugh, these sheets and plastics just saved me $400 dollars and she'll probably have another fill and maybe I won't.

The reason we have to hang the piping out the garage window is we have nowhere for a hole in the wall-- not suited for this heater..the only place to make a hole already has mantle/gas logs using propane.

We're looking to move next year??? and aren't investing in this house.

I just sleep better knowing if electricity goes, if propane is 10.00 a gallon...we have wood or coal if we can get to it..:congrat:


----------



## gypsysue

Wow, JayJay, I was just imagining what it would cost to heat your WHOLE house! Oh my goodness! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## JayJay

gypsysue said:


> Wow, JayJay, I was just imagining what it would cost to heat your WHOLE house! Oh my goodness!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Tell the truth??

I'm really looking forward to lighting that little stove up and opening that kitchen door and seeing how far that heat goes...we had a wood burner that heated a little 1000 square foot real well.

I miss that heat.

Oh, one month before we installed the propane lines and tank... the electricity was $360 and I about choked!!! I'm guessing by the neighbor and their refills..a tank would last 6 weeks...I made this the last one last me 10 weeks...(insert smile here). Hey, $ 150/$200 buys me a LOT of ramen noodles..LOL

I will miss this house in the summers..no air needed until it gets really hot and not even then until aboiut 3/4 in the afternoon.


----------



## Jason

We went to WalMart last night for a few things and we got a couple dozen wide mouth canning jar lids and bands. 

Our local WalMarts have begun carrying a pretty fair selection of canning supplies. I'll never speak highly of Wallyworld but they didn't get so big by being stupid, so even they must see that people are doing more on their own. They carry all kinds of jars, lids, a few pressure canners, etc.


----------



## Clarice

Jason, I bought one of my canners at walmart off the clearence counter at the end of season. I find their jars and lids a little more expensive than others places I buy. I can get jars and lids much cheaper at Fred's. But I fear these type of things may be harder to find. So when you get a chance to increase your supply jump on it.


----------



## BizzyB

I have just a little OPSEC tale to share.

I stopped by the Walmart on the way home from work. I, too, don't care for the place but it is 0.2 mi from work so I grin and bear it. This time I was *thrilled* to find Nido powdered milk on the shelf. I bought the biggest container they had and did a little happy dance that I didn't have to pay shipping like inevitably happens when I mail order it. If you haven't had it before, you should sample it. It's a powdered whole milk, not non-fat/skim milk. It actually tastes like milk. And I was *thrilled* to find Milo powder, which is a malted drink on the same spectrum as Ovaltine... just yummier. Both of these were in their "mexican food" section. 

Also, thrills came from the fact that the big, heavy polyester bed blankets were marked down once again -- from $10 to $7. These are awesome and multi-useful: They can be used as blankets for the bed (and King size can be cut down to Twin if needed), they can be cut down to cover windows, cut down to make a jacket/capote/sarape/poncho, etc, serve as the batting in a quilt. They're just great items to have. But the thrills ended when I saw that the lamp oil shelf was empty. Empty!! I usually buy one bottle every time I swing through and have a nice collection at home. But yesterday there were none. "Hmmm," thought I, "Someone else is stocking up, too."

Well, the mystery preppers were mysteries no more when they showed up in the checkout line behind me: A him, a her, three heaping carts full of case lots of everything, and a louder than average teenage son. My feelings of camaraderie with them evaporated instantly as soon as they started LOUDLY 1) bragging about how prepared they were going to be, 2) discussing a 30-year old can of corn and someone opened one and ate it and it was ok, 3) critiquing and ridiculing what other shoppers were buying, including me. What was I buying that was so mockable? (Other than the blankets and Nido) 8# of dried beans, many cans of chipotle en adobo, cans of chopped green chiles, hot (!!!) enchilada sauce, spices, and a big bag of masa. Yes, I store what I eat and eat what I store with extreme pleasure. I caught a glimpse of what was in the cart closest to me and, yes, they were trying to claim moral, intellectual, and nutritional superiority using three cases of Spaghetti-Os. 

So my recommendation is when you go to stock up, keep it subtle. Don't wander around the store announcing to the world "HEY, WE'RE PREPPERS. WE HAVE MORE FOOD THAN YOU!!!!! WE'RE SOOOOO MUCH SMARTER THAN YOU BECAUSE WE'RE PREPARED!!!" or "HAHAH I BOUGHT ALL THE LAMP OIL BECAUSE YOU WERE TOO STUPID TO BUY ALL THE LAMP OIL." It's harmful to everyone else who is trying to take measures to prepare for an emergency because it reinforces the idea that preppers are foolish at best and not right in the head at worst. And exposes you as a sanctimonious blankety-blank.

The first rule of Prep Club is, you do not talk about Prep Club.
The second rule of Prep Club is, you DO NOT talk about Prep Club. :sssh:


----------



## Jason

Bizzy, if you don't mind, I might just change my signature line to the closing lines of your post above. I really like that!


----------



## PamsPride

I picked up two more oil lamps and two bottles of lamp oil.
I also picked up 50# of rice and 10 more pounds of carrots to dehydrate for LTS.


----------



## brucehylton

I have always been a shopper and kept a little too much food on hand. I would rather throw it away than not have it. I started looking and I still have stuff from the pre Y2K days that I am pitching or eating as time permits. Each time I pitch something I replace it with twice as much. If need be, I might last a year without begging. Just being prepared feels good.


----------



## NaeKid

Jason said:


> Bizzy, if you don't mind, I might just change my signature line to the closing lines of your post above. I really like that!


Jason, I think that you should keep yours and Bizzy should be putting that into her signature-file ... that was funny!


----------



## JayJay

BizzyB..you are so funny...yes all true, but still funny....thanks for a laugh today!!

That couple must have family in my town..the oil was gone from Walmart last l looked too..


----------



## JayJay

brucehylton said:


> I have always been a shopper and kept a little too much food on hand. I would rather throw it away than not have it. I started looking and I still have stuff from the pre Y2K days that I am pitching or eating as time permits. Each time I pitch something I replace it with twice as much. If need be, I might last a year without begging. Just being prepared feels good.


Exactly!! and inventory is a blessing...I delete when used and like you, when I restock, if possible put back a little more than I took out.


----------



## Jason

That's a good idea, Naekid...I like it!


----------



## UncleJoe

Went to an auction today and picked up 5 dozen canning jars of various sizes, most with rings, and 12 boxes of new lids; $3.00. :2thumb:

Also got a small parlor-type, 2 burner, wood cook stove; $25.00 and an old Savage single-shot 20ga shotgun; $22.00.

Great day at the auction house!


----------



## ajsmith

Wow UncleJoe, great finds!!:congrat: When the weather gets better I'm going to really hit the yard sales...hope I can find some deals like yours...lol


----------



## Radmaximus

Farm & Fleet has a heck of a sale on .22LR round point ammo this week. 50 round boxes of Remington Thunderbolts for $1.50 each, picked up 1000 rounds. Nice barter size also.

Rad


----------



## tsrwivey

ajsmith said:


> Wow UncleJoe, great finds!!:congrat: When the weather gets better I'm going to really hit the yard sales...hope I can find some deals like yours...lol


No doubt! :2thumb: It's supposed to be in the 60s here next weekend. Perfect yard sale weather. Hopefully I can find some deals like UncleJoes, if not, I may have to start going to auctions!


----------



## ajsmith

Was talking with a good friend of ours, a single mom of three, she is starting to see the light. She asked if it would be a good idea if she bought a pressure cooker and we bought a good dehydrator that we could work together and really stock up this year. So that's what we'll do, maybe between myself and our friend we'll get my wife on board....lol At least the deal has been made, so hopefully by end of next month we'll have our pressure cooker and dehydrator..


----------



## BizzyB

You guys are great.

My prep for was to day to try out a recipe using black lentils called Dal Makhani. (Link to culinary bliss.) Turns out this is is the dish that TastyBites sells as "Madras Lentils" -- a spicy, Indian version of chili - in nifty single-serving pouches. The TastyBites version would be awesome for 72 hr kits or bug-out bags because the pouches can be warmed in the microwave or by setting them in boiling water. But they're very expensive to keep in the kind of quantities we'd like to eat on a day-to-day basis. Thats how I found myself with a 10# bag of black lentils and a shopping list full of crazy new spices. I always thought Garam Masala was a cooking wine. Silly me. Now I know. Seriously, though, this dish is great and it can be made with 100% prep items: kidney beans, lentils, can o' tomatoes, onions, garlic, chile powder, spices...


----------



## UncleJoe

tsrwivey said:


> I may have to start going to auctions!


Auction Zip - Live Auction Locator - Find Auctions Anywhere!

Type in your zip code and have a ball. 
Look for estate sales. The one we went to Sat. was from a family selling 70 years of accumulated stuff when grandma passed. There were actually dozens of boxes containing about 1000 jars. About 2/3 of them were the blue ones. They went for $8-$10 a box. When they got through those the clear ones went cheap. I waited until they were down to $1.00 a box and took the last 3 boxes which contained 64 jars and the 12 dozen lids.


----------



## ajsmith

tsrwivey said:


> No doubt! :2thumb: It's supposed to be in the 60s here next weekend. Perfect yard sale weather. Hopefully I can find some deals like UncleJoes, if not, I may have to start going to auctions!


tsrwivey, It looks like your not to far from my ex-wife and kids in Grand Saline. The kids used to talk about going to first Monday over in Canton I believe. I don't know if you ever heard of this or not, big flea market/yard sale thing. Might be a bit of a drive for you, but the kids always talked about getting good deals on camping stuff and the like:dunno:


----------



## Jason

AJSmith-we got our pressure canner from Amazon.com with no trouble. It's a big one and was somewhere in the $90 range. I have a post about it somewhere if you care to dig.

As far as flea markets/yard sales, there are an abundance of them in SW PA for us to choose from and when we're camping up at Lake Pymatuning we always try to hit up the flea market in Andover, Ohio. It's a really nice one too. Down where I live the biggies are the Perryopolis Auto Auction flea market and Trader Jack's.


----------



## ajsmith

Jason said:


> AJSmith-we got our pressure canner from Amazon.com with no trouble. It's a big one and was somewhere in the $90 range. I have a post about it somewhere if you care to dig.
> 
> As far as flea markets/yard sales, there are an abundance of them in SW PA for us to choose from and when we're camping up at Lake Pymatuning we always try to hit up the flea market in Andover, Ohio. It's a really nice one too. Down where I live the biggies are the Perryopolis Auto Auction flea market and Trader Jack's.


Jason, thanks for the tip. We were just on Amazon looking at dehydrators, will have to check out the pressure caners. We don't have much for flea markets here in central Oregon that I'm aware of but am going to keep my eyes open a little more. I also want to check into auctions in the area, never been to one but if I could get some scores like UncleJoe It'll be well worth it!!!


----------



## tsrwivey

ajsmith said:


> tsrwivey, It looks like your not to far from my ex-wife and kids in Grand Saline. The kids used to talk about going to first Monday over in Canton I believe. I don't know if you ever heard of this or not, big flea market/yard sale thing. Might be a bit of a drive for you, but the kids always talked about getting good deals on camping stuff and the like:dunno:


Not far at all. I work in Mineola, just a stones throw from Grand Saline. We have been to trades days in Canton a few times but never really found any steals. It is HUGE, no way to see it all in a day. We always enjoy looking though!


----------



## Clarice

This weekend hubby built 2 more bee hives. A friend gave us some new brick left over from their building project. Then we went way out in the boonies and got fire brick from a old home place that had burned down years ago. We plan to make the floor of our greenhouse out of the brick. Not sure what we will use the fire brick for but it is good to have approx. 35 on hand. Another friend dropped of a wild pig he had caught in a trap. Just the right size for barbqueing whole.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa

I recently picked up a MSR Miniworks EX water filter that screws right to the top of a standard wide mouth nalgene bottle.


----------



## Moose33

*Went shopping*

I don't get to town often but today I stocked up on 9 pounds of oatmeal, 12 pounds of rice, 24 cans of fruit, 5 cans of chicken and 6 pounds of pasta. Will be bagging the dry goods this weekend. Still looking for a decent milk. 
Take it easy,
Moose


----------



## CVORNurse

Moose33 said:


> I don't get to town often but today I stocked up on 9 pounds of oatmeal, 12 pounds of rice, 24 cans of fruit, 5 cans of chicken and 6 pounds of pasta. Will be bagging the dry goods this weekend. Still looking for a decent milk.
> Take it easy,
> Moose


Nido whole milk powder in the Mexican food aisle. Just be sure it isn't the kindermilk, but just says nido. Try the small can first, then it comes in a huge can if you like it.


----------



## ajsmith

I picked up a wind up flashlight, three cans of peaches, another 5 lbs. sugar and some caned chicken today. The flashlight works surprisingly well, I was impressed.:2thumb:


----------



## PamsPride

25 pounds sugar, 25 pounds flour, 4 #10 cans ravioli, a box of matches,another bottle of lamp oil and two lamp wicks were added to my storage today!


----------



## JayJay

CVORNurse said:


> Nido whole milk powder in the Mexican food aisle. Just be sure it isn't the kindermilk, but just says nido. Try the small can first, then it comes in a huge can if you like it.


Isn't that funny how some stores place items in the Mexican food aisle??
I love fruit tea and decided to make my own---searched everywhere for nectar with no luck...at DG in the Mexican food aisle, peach, mango, and strawberry nectar for $1. One carton makes a lot of tea.

Go figure!!


----------



## ZoomZoom

Filled the truck today.
Added to the pantry:
25# sugar
20# salt
(7) #10 cans potatoes
(3) #10 cans fruits
(3) #10 cans tomato paste
(20) cans tuna
(20) cans soup
(20) packs instant potatoes
(150+) AA, AAA batteries
(200) CR2032 batteries
1 large fire extinguisher
600 paper plates
3 clear storage totes
30 bars soap
2 large jugs of laundry soap
2 gallons hand soap
allergy meds
neosporin
plus whatever Mrs. Zoom threw in the carts
and new wiper blades for my truck.


----------



## JayJay

bczoom said:


> Filled the truck today.
> Added to the pantry:
> 25# sugar
> 20# salt
> (7) #10 cans potatoes
> (3) #10 cans fruits
> (3) #10 cans tomato paste
> (20) cans tuna
> (20) cans soup
> (20) packs instant potatoes
> (150+) AA, AAA batteries
> (200) CR2032 batteries
> 1 large fire extinguisher
> 600 paper plates
> 3 clear storage totes
> 30 bars soap
> 2 large jugs of laundry soap
> 2 gallons hand soap
> allergy meds
> neosporin
> plus whatever Mrs. Zoom threw in the carts
> and new wiper blades for my truck.


Okay---I have all that covered except...cr2032 batteries...what are they?:sssh:


----------



## UncleJoe

Energizer Watch Batteries Model Cr 2030, 3v


----------



## ZoomZoom

I bought those batteries since I recently purchased some head-lamps that use them. After looking around, I found they're pretty common.


----------



## Clarice

Added another 30#s of corn meal to the preps, on sale 1.78/5# Checked prices in other stores upward to 3.00/5# Read where sugar is going up so thought I would pick up another 20#s, too late, already at $2.89 or more for 4#s. We now have all 5 of the new butane bottles full and the 2 new gas cans. Got another order ready for EE. Did notice a lot of things at EE out of stock. Maybe as the weather improves so will their stock.


----------



## carolexan

My order of 25 lids for my LTS arrived today. Picked up 3 free 5 gal buckets.

Cleaned out spare bedroom for more storage, Yeah!


----------



## Salekdarling

Bought today:

33 oz. of coffee
4 10.5 oz. cans of Chicken soup with stars. I was hungry. I ate one can sooo it's actually 3! =] LOL!
4 10.5 oz. cans of vegetable soup
4 10.5 oz. cans of chicken soup with rice
200 feet of Jute to make fire starters
Package of TP...quilted. :2thumb:
1 oz. package of Harveseter Garden Beans
4 g. package of Grey Zucchini Squash
2.6 g. package of crimson sweet watermelon
1 oz. pagack of Greencrop Garden beans
3 600 mg. packages of cilantro
3 550 mg. packages of carrots
3 400 mg. packages of parsley
Seed starter trays

Everything is labeled and put away or ready for the garden!


----------



## BizzyB

Had a pleasant surprise at Costco today: the price of rice is holding steady since last month.


----------



## Prepling

I've been mostly re-grouping. I'm trying to find ways we can save money for more preps. 

One ongoing project I've already been busy working on is Christmas. Years ago, I had made a bunch of fabric 'gift sacks' to put presents into, rather than using wrapping paper. They're practical, re-usable, washable, and a big hit with all who see them. Mostly, it saves a lot of money. Now that my daughters are getting older, I'm making them each a bunch for their future family Christmases. I've been collecting fabric for this for some time now (when I find a good deal). 

I'm also making homemade gifts this year. Since I usually have a monthly budget throughout the year towards the holidays, and I already have most of that covered, I'm able to step up prep supplies in other areas. 

I've also been stocking up on some fabrics. Outdoor gear-type as well as regular cotton fabrics. Notions too.

Soon I will be doing a lot of dehydrating. Besides prep detail, I like to camp and backpack. I like to eat well out there!


----------



## Genevieve

Just ordered 500 Tattler reusabe canning lids. Got the mixed batch 250 each of regular and wide mouth. The price is worth it. I won't have to buy flats for like 20 years


----------



## Lolajack

Bought rice, sugar and northern beans, Fels Naptha soap and repackaged all.


----------



## BizzyB

What to do with big bags of dry corn?

-- Tortilla press
-- Pickling Lime (Calcium hydroxide)
-- This Recipe.

Gave it all a go last weekend and had the most divine enchiladas made with homemade corn tortillas. Divine!!


----------



## Emerald

Lolajack said:


> Bought rice, sugar and northern beans, Fels Naptha soap and repackaged all.


Hopefully the soap is packed away from all the food! lol Cuz that is one strong smelling soap! You'd have to be really hongry to eat fels flavored rice and beans! lol

Fels naptha is my favorite laundry soap tho! Got to put it back on the grocery list for more prep!


----------



## Lolajack

Emerald, yes, I just saw how that was posted. :nuts: Fels Naptha on order and should be here in a few days as it's impossible to find it in the store. No worries, I keep my soap separate from my food. 

I've heard great things about this soap and can't wait to try it.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

JayJay said:


> Isn't that funny how some stores place items in the Mexican food aisle??
> I love fruit tea and decided to make my own---searched everywhere for nectar with no luck...at DG in the Mexican food aisle, peach, mango, and strawberry nectar for $1. One carton makes a lot of tea.
> 
> Go figure!!


My store moved all the canned and dry kidney, pinto, and garbanzo beans in the Mexican food aisle. The pasta is in the Italian aisle with the stewed tomatoes and spaghetti sauce. I looked all over for rice so I assumed it would be on the Asian isle next to me thinking of the scheme of the store now. I asked a person stocking and how I had assumed since the beans were moved to the Mexican isle, the spaghetti sauce in the Italian aisle, the rice would be over here. I got called a racist!!


----------



## pinqlady57

mosquitomountainman said:


> The ancient Greeks and Romans used sponges dipped in buckets of wine vinegar in their public outhouses (20 seaters!) You used the sponge then rinsed it out in the wine vinegar and left it for the next person. On the home front you can use rags and wash them in bleach or boil them to sterilize and re-use. Sounds gross but you do the same thing with cloth diapers for your babies. In a long term SHTF situation many changes will have to be made in things compared to the way they're done now.
> 
> When using an outhouse if you put the toilet paper in a plastic bag after using it and burn it or dispose of it in other ways the outhouse will take a lot longer to fill up before you need to dig a new pit.
> 
> Or better yet make a composting outhouse and shovel it out when full. Use sawdust or lime to cover your "leavings" and it will have little odor and compost down to very good fertilizer. If you build a "double" outhouse with two composting chambers you can use one while the other breaks down into compost.
> .
> In a SHTF situation do not neglect sanitation. Be ready with primitive methods. Poor sanitation leads to diseases and related problems.


dont forget to buy powdered lime not the granual. use cover the "deposits" into the out house and it helps with flies and smell and also is a sil cond. and it wards off fleas and snakes dont like it either. you get it at the feed store


----------



## philjam

IrritatedWithUS said:


> My store moved all the canned and dry kidney, pinto, and garbanzo beans in the Mexican food aisle. The pasta is in the Italian aisle with the stewed tomatoes and spaghetti sauce. I looked all over for rice so I assumed it would be on the Asian isle next to me thinking of the scheme of the store now. I asked a person stocking and how I had assumed since the beans were moved to the Mexican isle, the spaghetti sauce in the Italian aisle, the rice would be over here. I got called a racist!!


Since you are on this board, you must be a racist


----------



## ajsmith

Last weekend the wife and I went to Costco and Wally World, spent almost $400 mostly on LTS items. I won't bore you with the details of what we bought. I think the wife may be starting to see some light, She let me put another pantry in the kitchen and stock it with rice and pasta, and she ask if we could stock up and store some water. I didn't ask why or what changed her mind, just quickly agreed. (not gonna rock the boat if she's on board)


----------



## sailaway

Consolidated medical preps into a 30 cal. ammo box (air tight) $5.00 @ CMP Store. Now have a grab & go can. Also have a small soft pouch hiking & backpacking first aid kit in there.


----------



## suzyq

In the six weeks or so since I joined here, I have purchased:

1 one-year kit from Sam's Club (wanted to get a quick start)
60 lbs. of flour
10 lbs. of gluten-free flour
40 lbs. of sugar
7-8 dozen cans of vegetables (regular size)
20 lbs. of pasta
6 lbs. of gluten-free pasta
18 tubes of toothpaste
20 toothbrushes
2 dozen cans of chicken
6 cans of Manwich
12 sticks of deodorant
60 bars of soap
Pressure canner
Food Saver
Acquired 10 buckets (2 - 5 gal.) from the grocery store bakery
Waiting to receive an order of mylar bags, O2 absorbers, and gamma seals

Now I need to get some shelves built! Everything is stacked in my hallway right now.


----------



## goshengirl

suzyq said:


> In the six weeks or so since I joined here, I have purchased:
> 
> 1 one-year kit from Sam's Club (wanted to get a quick start)
> 60 lbs. of flour
> 10 lbs. of gluten-free flour
> 40 lbs. of sugar
> 7-8 dozen cans of vegetables (regular size)
> 20 lbs. of pasta
> 6 lbs. of gluten-free pasta
> 18 tubes of toothpaste
> 20 toothbrushes
> 2 dozen cans of chicken
> 6 cans of Manwich
> 12 sticks of deodorant
> 60 bars of soap
> Pressure canner
> Food Saver
> Acquired 10 buckets (2 - 5 gal.) from the grocery store bakery
> Waiting to receive an order of mylar bags, O2 absorbers, and gamma seals
> 
> Now I need to get some shelves built! Everything is stacked in my hallway right now.


AWESOME!
You're the quiet get-it-done type, aren't you?


----------



## Dixie

suzyq said:


> In the six weeks or so since I joined here, I have purchased:
> 
> 1 one-year kit from Sam's Club (wanted to get a quick start)
> 60 lbs. of flour
> 10 lbs. of gluten-free flour
> 40 lbs. of sugar
> 7-8 dozen cans of vegetables (regular size)
> 20 lbs. of pasta
> 6 lbs. of gluten-free pasta
> 18 tubes of toothpaste
> 20 toothbrushes
> 2 dozen cans of chicken
> 6 cans of Manwich
> 12 sticks of deodorant
> 60 bars of soap
> Pressure canner
> Food Saver
> Acquired 10 buckets (2 - 5 gal.) from the grocery store bakery
> Waiting to receive an order of mylar bags, O2 absorbers, and gamma seals
> 
> Now I need to get some shelves built! Everything is stacked in my hallway right now.


* WTG Suzyq!!! *


----------



## suzyq

Thanks! Forgot there's also 50 pounds of rice sitting there. I actually am a very quiet person. Put me in a group of people and I hardly say a word.


----------



## Clarice

Good start Suzyq.


----------



## rflood

Got my raised garden beds built and filled with 6 tons of good soil. Gotta remember to stock up on Advil, Aleve, etc  My 10 4' blueberry trees are planted and have nice mulch cover, my heirloom seeds are waiting at home for me to plant this weekend. Ordered another Wise bucket of meal packs, picked up another 5 5gal buckets from BILO. In my garage, I cleaned out more crap, I mean great stuff for the yard sale. Not as good as Suzie though, but I'm working on it.


----------



## ComputerGuy

Good stuff there suzyq.

Note to self. Toothbrushes, toothpaste, etc. Forgot about those items


----------



## JayJay

ComputerGuy said:


> Good stuff there suzyq.
> 
> Note to self. Toothbrushes, toothpaste, etc. Forgot about those items


I keep repeating myself...incandescent bulbs will stop being produced 2012...may wanta stock up on them..I have 110.


----------



## ComputerGuy

OK OK OK what happens when there is not electricity!!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

JayJay said:


> I keep repeating myself...incandescent bulbs will stop being produced 2012...may wanta stock up on them..I have 110.


I just bought 20 boxes of 6 60-watt bulbs at the Dollar Tree. They are Philips brand as well. Spent $20 for 120 bulbs!

10 tubes of toothpaste
20 boxes of baking soda (on sale, 0.59c each)
10 5lb bags of sugar
5 bottles of vinegar
5 sticks of deodorant
10 baking sheets (thought I can use them for a solar oven)


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

ComputerGuy said:


> OK OK OK what happens when there is not electricity!!


folks with solar and wind power have to have bulbs


----------



## ComputerGuy

IrritatedWithUS said:


> folks with solar and wind power have to have bulbs


Not that lucky nor do I have the money for that!!


----------



## JayJay

ComputerGuy said:


> OK OK OK what happens when there is not electricity!!


Then I'll be using my 3 oil lamps, and my one lantern, and 2 little solar lights in bathrooms.

Irritated..I just visited Dollar Tree- didn't even think of bulbs---6 @ $1 is a great deal.

I went for the $1 laundry detergent.


----------



## carolexan

Finally rceived my 100 mylar bags etc. from usa today. They have been on back order since Feb 16th. Worth the wait though as we were completely out and that was not good. Now gotta fill them LOL! Looks like a grocery trip in my future this week.


----------



## tsrwivey

Got 6 #10 cans of tomatillos for 25 cents each!!!


----------



## Clarice

Should get our 50 strawberry plants in today. Ordered our 6 queen bees, they will be shipped the end of May. Sent another order off to EE. Getting the order ready to send off for 50 more chicks. Just feel the need to pull all the loose ends together.


----------



## Daegnus

40lbs of Rice
20lbs of mixed Beans
10g of Honey
roughly 200 mixed canned goods
another 50g of water

Spent the weekend learning some new skills as well

:beercheer:


----------



## rflood

Picked up another case of MRE's to supplement BOB's.
Another 1000 rounds of .22 and 200 rounds of 5.56.


----------



## Clarice

Getting 2 rabbits today. A buck and a doe. I am so excited. Haven't had rabbits since the 70's. We started building the cages last night, will finish them up this afternoon. Strawberry plants are in the ground. Went to grocery store yesterday for salad stuff. Did not get any. Lettuce 2.59/head, celery 2.69/stalk, tomatoes 2.59#. Better get those crops in the ground if we plan to eat. Scarry, isn't it. But don't worry guys inflation is under control according to the news today.


----------



## JayJay

Clarice said:


> Getting 2 rabbits today. A buck and a doe. I am so excited. Haven't had rabbits since the 70's. We started building the cages last night, will finish them up this afternoon. Strawberry plants are in the ground. Went to grocery store yesterday for salad stuff. Did not get any. Lettuce 2.59/head, celery 2.69/stalk, tomatoes 2.59#. Better get those crops in the ground if we plan to eat. Scarry, isn't it. But don't worry guys inflation is under control according to the news today.


I had bacon cooked to use the grease for my cornbread...thought I'd make BLT for dh with the bacon...I don't think so!!!!

Bacon bits ...coming up!!


----------



## HarleyRider

I picked up a couple of SCOTTEVESTS. They hold an AMAZING amount of stuff that you can carry on you. Great product. :2thumb:


----------



## Genevieve

I just ordered O2's and some more mylar bags.


----------



## Ponce

Tetanus shot, two more 12V deep charge batt for my solar panels........


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa

1000 feet of milspec 550 cord arrived today.


----------



## PamsPride

Today I added two cherry trees and two apple trees to the mix! Hopefully my DH can get them planted soon.


----------



## brucehylton

*bargain I think*

This week at the local restaurant supply I found toilet paper in the commercial style, small two ply unscented 500 sheet rolls for $37.75 a box of 96 rolls. Since this is what I use all the time anyway, it ended up at my house.


----------



## Centraltn

I planted 2 appletree yesterday- a liberty for eating fresh and making applesauce out of an a granny smith for cookin. Cherrys are next- then a plum and a cpl mulberrys (just for the juice). Then we'll put in more strawberrys and the asparagus should come any day now (20 plants), and some raspberrys and thornless blackberries. We have Blkberries all over the place here- plenty for the taking but they just tear my hands and arms up till I look like a burn victim once all bandaged up LOL


----------



## ComputerGuy

Oh Gosh.. lets see

bought:

Food
50 more lbs of rice
36 Cans of Beef Stew
Dehydrated Potatoes
1 Case of Wheat from LDS
3 Cases of Vegies


A bunch of this and that

Other Stuff
2 Gallons of Lamp Oil
2 more lamps
Candles
A luxury. I let the wife buy a Sleep number bed. It is her Birthday after all!
Water filters and 2 water bottles
Rechargeable batteries
2 More Motorola PTT Radios


Self Defense
PTR-91 308 for my new MBR
40 Rounds of 308
250 rounds of 9mm for handguns

Garden is coming along, chickens are suffering but we will lick that!! My goodness have we been busy


----------



## tsrwivey

Hubby went to gun show & bought an eotech? scope for one of the big black scary guns, says you can leave both eyes open when shooting with it now. Seems like he coulda shut an eye for that price but...


----------



## BadgeBunny

tsrwivey said:


> Hubby went to gun show & bought an eotech? scope for one of the big black scary guns, says you can leave both eyes open when shooting with it now.* Seems like he coulda shut an eye for that price *but...


 LOL ... I'm with ya ...

I haven't bought anything lately but have been working on getting the garden up and going.

Finally convinced the hubby that rabbits would be a better alternative for us than chickens given our present suburban location. YIPPEEE!!! I don't mind rabbits ... chickens kinda get on my nerves sometimes ... especially in the close quarters we would have them in (backyard) ... Now if I can just convince him that a dwarf goat isn't any different than having a big dog!


----------



## Clarice

We got our rabbits in their new cages. DH did a great job. Then we built the worm boxes to put underneath. Worked in the yard a lot this weekend. Everything is sprouting. Strawberries are sticking their little leaves out of the mulch. Fig tree and grape vines have new leaves. I love spring.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Clarice said:


> Everything is sprouting. Strawberries are sticking their little leaves out of the mulch. Fig tree and grape vines have new leaves. I love spring.


 Still getting frost here at times so not much growing going on here... At least another month before it's safe to put the garden in.


----------



## Emerald

While everyone knows that I detest plastic for drinking bottles and for microwaving- I still got 12 empty Hawiian punch gallon jugs free from school from our parents who donate drinks for the kids during the school play. I cleaned and rinsed them all and refilled them with nice clean water and got them all stored in the basement-there is a bit of a winter storm coming and since it is spring it could turn into a nice little ice storm instead(the joys of Michigan living!) Plus having chickens that need watering too, it makes sense to have a few extra gallons around--our area is prone to power outages and while they are only usually a few hours here and there it is always right when you need to water them or yourself! That darn Murphy and his laws..
I figured that the other moms there would give me a hard time about it, but surprisingly they did not and told me that with the power problems that our whole area has had just in the past couple months they were going to take some too.. There must have been about 25 of them that were emptied during the last week of the play. plenty to share and no one knows that I am prepping more lol.. they just see it as a smart thing to do. just a little impromptu teaching of the grasshopper and the ant ya know! Those mom's didn't even know that they were getting a prepping lesson.


----------



## SaskDame

Traded some stuff we would not be using for a loft bed for the storm cellar. Upgrade on the place between winter blizards and summer tornado warnings will make it a more comfortable place to retreat to.


----------



## Centraltn

What a GREAT idea for the worm box! Not gonna be too 'hot' for them!. Congrats on the rabbits. Great meat source. Ive been thinking along those terms too.. build a hutch - trap a cpl cottontails (after the SHTF ofcorse) and use the droppings in the garden. Keep us informed as to how that worm system and the droppings work! We might give it a try too!
Emerald sounds like you have a real treasure chest of those big bottles. Great thinking. Like the way you handled the 'other ladies' too! Good thinking!

I just put 9 bottles of juices below for longer term storage. Now I know what to do with them when the grandkids use em. One can never have enough water, PERIOD!


----------



## tsrwivey

BadgeBunny said:


> Finally convinced the hubby that rabbits would be a better alternative for us than chickens given our present suburban location. YIPPEEE!!! I don't mind rabbits


I'm working on getting hubby to run a line from the well to the garden so I can water the garden with well water instead of community (treated) water. Bunnies are next in line list! lol


----------



## Centraltn

I just planted the first 2 fruit trees (semi dwarfs.. which also means semi standards). A liberty and a granny smith- planted the first 10 strawberries and ordered 20 asparagus plants which were sent out this morning. Asked my grown kids for fruit trees for birthday (apr 15th) .. asked for 3 cherry trees that cross polinate- one sweet and 1 or 2 cooking type cherries and the grandkids, Ive asked them for a white mulberry tree, primarly for juicing and adding to less sweet juices, that I can, since the whites are so very sweet. We have also started breaking ground for our much larger survival garden. We will be adding compost kitchen scraps and horse and cow manure to it for the next 1-2 yrs (if we have that much time). Hopefully it will be a high producing garden. And I have finally finished my barter stuff (fishing equipment, oatmeal packs, beans, coffee, tea, vit c drink powders, wyler's juicy drink powders, bandaides, feminine hygiene products in packs of 4, little cakes of soap, small shampoos, sm deodorants, toothbrushes and sm toothpastes, combs, tube tents, rain ponchos , emergency blankets etc etc). I am now DONE with that section of my plans. Now I start rat packing kerosene for our lamps - minimum 20 gallons (yes plain kero will burn just fine... it just smokes a little bit when it gets old) and I am collecting gas cans to fill and bury somewhere away from the house but close enough to keep an eye on. I will also buy STABIL and dry gas stuff to care for the fuels while in storage and additives for them when they come out of storage.


----------



## 101airborne

Added 100# of rice, 12 of the big soda can size emergency candles and started cleaning up the hot beds.


----------



## lotsoflead

wife just got 11 jars of Maxwell instant for 4.99,regular price is 9.49. she got it by taking rain cks at CVS when it was on sale for the 4.99 and the reg price then was 7.49.


----------



## Grizz

*busy couple of weeks*

added a lot of ammo, food, started some seeds, bought wife a new pistol, and ammo and fanny pack. materials list for chicken coop and garden shed done and materials will be bought next week. time to take a drive somewhere.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

*Bought 10lb bag of rice (for $4.98!)
*Filled 5 shelves with cans of food
*Finished the greenhouse! It's 50 degrees outside and in the greenhouse it's a warm 78!


----------



## BizzyB

Well, I've been a busy, busy bee lately with preps and preps for preps. Have made great strides on infrastructure for storing preps and have been dehydrating up a storm. The dehydrating serves two purposes -- firstly, I'm getting a good amount of dried vegetables on the shelves which is good given how back-orderded the big freeze-dried food suppliers are. And secondly, it's making some room in the freezer because I took OldCootHillBilly's advice that frozen veggies are great candidates for drying because they are already blanched. Everything is looking so purty in the jars and it requires very little investment in time.

Had a massive OPSEC failure earlier this week when Mr. B had an appraiser over to do his thing... which included photographing every room. Egad! Usually I'm able to shuffle clutter to a not-for-visitors room like my sewing room or the basement. But not this time. So now, because I didn't know this guy was coming over, I wasn't able to hide anything and a perfect stranger knows whats up. Grrrrr...


----------



## yingyang

RE: Your fire safe
I had problems with certain items actually molding inside the safe. Apparently a few items had some moisture on them and the safe is so well-sealed, well, you get the drift. I tossed in about a dozen or so of those little moisture-absorbing packs that I saved and that solved the problem. I believe the culprit was a leather wallet.


----------



## yingyang

God Bless you for that message....I literally laughed my a** off! Not to make light of the disappointment you must have had at getting pears instead of cherries, but darling, I was so depressed thinking of all the things I had yet to do and knowing it is a never-ending, evolving process that the tree fiasco just tickled me. It gives me hope to know that we all experience these things. Especially since you guys all seem to have so much accomplished and up and running already...whew...I am so jealous. Glad to have found this community and glad so many others are sharing their knowledge, resources, and concerns. Still jealous, though...lol!


----------



## ComputerGuy

Got my tax refund back so myself and MDW used it for:

Another MBR a PTR-91
500 Rnds of 22
New Outdoors Camp Chef Camp Oven Portable Stove
More Brita water Filters
Katadyn filtration system
Another box of Mountain House 72 hour food for short term emergencies


----------



## ajsmith

I just picked up some more Mountain House meals and another 500 rounds of .22LR.


----------



## 2600i

low income doesn't mean dishonest...watch your well off non preppers. i remember the interstate traffic prior to katrina. use the back roads when ever possible...at least vehicles were moving.


----------



## Centraltn

Ordered 3 cherrys (1 sour pie and 2 sweet), 2 plums, alderman for sweet juice and stanley for prunes and fresh or canned plums, a mulberry to keep the birds off the cherries, a filbert nut tree, a chestnet, an english walnut, a butternut and still have to get 2 almonds and a white mulberry (if I can find one cheaper than $29)
I also packed a bucket full of vacuum packed 2 cup flour pkgs, 1 lb bean packages and 2 cup rice pkgs, all vaccum packed for bartering.


----------



## DJgang

Centraltn said:


> Ordered 3 cherrys (1 sour pie and 2 sweet), 2 plums, alderman for sweet juice and stanley for prunes and fresh or canned plums, a mulberry to keep the birds off the cherries, a filbert nut tree, a chestnet, an english walnut, a butternut and still have to get 2 almonds and a white mulberry (if I can find one cheaper than $29)
> I also packed a bucket full of vacuum packed 2 cup flour pkgs, 1 lb bean packages and 2 cup rice pkgs, all vaccum packed for bartering.


Where did you get vacuum packed flour, rice, etc.? I vacuum my own in cans, but sure could use the space.


----------



## Centraltn

Dj I have a rival seal a meal Ive had for yrs. You can get them or 'food saver' vacuum packers at walmart. They come with SOME bags.. better buy more though. Once you get started the fever hits and you vac pack alot of stuff.


----------



## DJgang

Centraltn said:


> Dj I have a rival seal a meal Ive had for yrs. You can get them or 'food saver' vacuum packers at walmart. They come with SOME bags.. better buy more though. Once you get started the fever hits and you vac pack alot of stuff.


:gaah:

What is wrong with me!!!

I NEVER though of that! Vacuum seal the bags THEN store in buckets!

Do you put anything else in the buckets?

thanks!

BTW, since you are near Nashville, have you ever went to that Nashville Cash and Carry?


----------



## sailaway

Just spent the weekend at the scout camp reviewing outdoor survival skills to teach the scouts. I picked up a couple outdoor merit badge manuals while I was there. I just love camping, broken leg & all. Sail


----------



## ComputerGuy

DJgang said:


> :gaah:
> 
> What is wrong with me!!!
> 
> I NEVER though of that! Vacuum seal the bags THEN store in buckets!
> 
> Do you put anything else in the buckets?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> BTW, since you are near Nashville, have you ever went to that Nashville Cash and Carry?


I just got done vacuum sealing 30 lbs of beans. What I do is I buy the 1lb packages of beans. I then vacuum seal each package with a 300 cc O2 Absorber.

I then package them in 5 gallon buckets with Mylar and put in a 3000cc O2 absorber and seal after that.

OVERKILL?


----------



## DJgang

ComputerGuy said:


> I just got done vacuum sealing 30 lbs of beans. What I do is I buy the 1lb packages of beans. I then vacuum seal each package with a 300 cc O2 Absorber.
> 
> I then package them in 5 gallon buckets with Mylar and put in a 3000cc O2 absorber and seal after that.
> 
> OVERKILL?


LOL, possibly...I want to store foods that I can rotate through my pantry every other year or so...make sense?

Today, I have vacuumed 15 pounds of noodles. 10 pounds sugar. 2 pounds coffee and canned 10 pints of ground beef....

Think I need o2 absorbers as well?


----------



## Centraltn

Dj we also use 6 gallon buckets for other things.. the food stuff we want in large amts.. like rice, beans, pasta,flour, sugar salt etc. For those we buy mylar bags big enough to hold about 45 lbs. We fill them with the food stuffs, put in an appropriately sized O2 absorber, vacuum out excess air with the vacuum cleaner, then lay the top of the bag across a 2X2 and seal with an iron set on high. Cap off the bucket with its lid, label as to contents and date and we store ours under the house in a cement floored crawl space that is dark and stays between 50-62 degrees yr round.


----------



## ajsmith

I bought some more Mountain House meals (Beef Stew & Spaghetti), A few more cans of peas and a case of Olives. Going to start hitting the second hand stores and hospital auxiliary at least twice a month to scrounge what ever they have that I think I might be able to use.


----------



## Sam1957

5 Gallon Steel Pails

Thought this might be of interest. It's in Clinton, MA so it will be easier for those of us here, but you can always ask if the will ship.

"Keep the faith, in the end it will be all that's left."


----------



## DJgang

I want to work on 72 hour kits this weekend...

we are going to get our room ready for all the items I have canned, etc. 

the shelving I was wanting was sold out when I went back to Sams the other day...it really was a great price.

I've got 50 pounds of rice to get stored right not and some chicken to can as well.

Guess I need to get my butt off this computer!

happy prepping everyone! :2thumb:


----------



## BizzyB

Went to the gun range this morning and had a grand time. Haven't shot pistols in decades, so we opted to take one of the NRA courses they offered. Wonderful experience! We can't wait to go back. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## TrackerRat

Since sugar has such a really long shelf life could you put it in clear vac sealed bag and still get the prolonged 25 year shelf life?


----------



## JustAPrepper

Harvested a couple pounds of carrots from the garden earlier. Got them all prepped and will Can them in the morning.

I'm testing out the Three Sisters method of growing in one of our beds and got the last of my companion Sisters planted.

DH planted 14 store bought Pepper plants of varying kinds. I started our seedlings too late and most of the ones that actually germinated and started to grow died as soon as they went in the garden. They were plenty hardened off but we had some crazy weather around that time so the shock may have been too much for them.

Yesterday I bought some stuff for DH's GHB and this morning he went and bought the actual bag he wanted. He also bought a BOB and we will fill it and see if we actually like it or not. If so, we will go back and get another one for me.


----------



## JustAPrepper

TrackerRat said:


> Since sugar has such a really long shelf life could you put it in clear vac sealed bag and still get the prolonged 25 year shelf life?


I don't see why not but we just dump ours in Myar bags, seal them and put the bags in buckets. Carefully trim off the seal, take out what you need, then reseal.

I will say this though...I'm about two years out since I started Vac Sealing things (Food Saver and Food Saver brand bags). I've noticed some failures here and there. Now I make sure that every single thing that is Vac Sealed gets put in Mylar with 02 Absorbers as added insurance. And it's not just me...there's a girl on another board that Deyhdrated lots of stuff from her garden last year and Vac Sealed it all. She recently checked her stash and had a 70% failure rate on the bags and most of her stuff needed to be thrown out.


----------



## DJgang

TrackerRat said:


> Since sugar has such a really long shelf life could you put it in clear vac sealed bag and still get the prolonged 25 year shelf life?


Some on this forum have said that the sugar will get hard when vacuum sealed, so I am sealing in jars.


----------



## Westfalia

4Sevens Preon 1 AAA Battery flashlight, low weight, decent output and multiple modes. Has a nice look and function, can recommend it for everyone as a good EDC flashlight. Also picked up a Fenix E01 AAA flashlight as well, lowprice and AAA put not as impressive output as the Fenix L0D or 4Sevens Preon 1.

Merell Lightweight summer shoes with Vibram sole.

Some 24 hour rations from Real Field Meal / Drytech.


----------



## Emerald

JustAPrepper said:


> I don't see why not but we just dump ours in Myar bags, seal them and put the bags in buckets. Carefully trim off the seal, take out what you need, then reseal.
> 
> I will say this though...I'm about two years out since I started Vac Sealing things (Food Saver and Food Saver brand bags). I've noticed some failures here and there. Now I make sure that every single thing that is Vac Sealed gets put in Mylar with 02 Absorbers as added insurance. And it's not just me...there's a girl on another board that Dehydrated lots of stuff from her garden last year and Vac Sealed it all. She recently checked her stash and had a 70% failure rate on the bags and most of her stuff needed to be thrown out.


I always make a second seal next to the first one on the bottom of the bags and if I am putting stuff away for storage then I double seal the top seal too. Doesn't take that much time to do... I had better luck with the real food saver bags than with some of the others. Walmart had their brand it was heavier than the foodsaver brand but they don't carry it any longer.
With dehydrated foods they can have sharper edges on them and I have put in paper towel and then put the dried food down the center and then vac-packed and didn't have any problem with the sharp edges poking thru the bag.
But now I just use my canning jar adapter and vac-pack in the mason jars.. they work better for me with the dried foods..
Dehydrating can be tricky you have to put the dried foods aside before vac-packing cuz hot dried food may have hidden "wet" spots and if you let it sit in a mason jar for a day before vac-packing (either in the jar or the bags) you will get a tell tale moisture build up on the jar if the food has a bit of hidden moisture-if you are checking you can get it right back into the dehydrator and save it. But I didn't know this the first few things that I dried I didn't check and some "molded" on me in the bags and one bag swelled up and popped open. One of the books I borrowed from the library on dehydrating for storage had this little trick in it. It was one from Mary Bell but I can't remember the name off hand.


----------



## Dixie

TrackerRat said:


> Since sugar has such a really long shelf life could you put it in clear vac sealed bag and still get the prolonged 25 year shelf life?


I leave the sugar in it's original bag and seal it in my food saver bags, I have for years. It may get hard as a brick but it's easy to break up. I use my sifter to make sure there are no lumps and it's just like new.


----------



## DJgang

Our bug out bags are started. I have water, food, tarp, space blankets and Coleman burner so far. 

We've got in mind an area to go to should the nuke plant meltdown. We would have to bug out in a vehicle, if that wasn't possible, we would stay here, which Ineed to start getting supplies for sealing windows and doors...anyway...

Another prep I made .... Spiritual prep.


----------



## Possumfam

Ponce said:


> Tetanus shot, two more 12V deep charge batt for my solar panels........


WOW, tetanus shot! Ya know, I never even thought of that! Great idea!


----------



## Dixie

JustAPrepper said:


> I don't see why not but we just dump ours in Myar bags, seal them and put the bags in buckets. Carefully trim off the seal, take out what you need, then reseal.
> 
> I will say this though...I'm about two years out since I started Vac Sealing things (Food Saver and Food Saver brand bags). I've noticed some failures here and there. Now I make sure that every single thing that is Vac Sealed gets put in Mylar with 02 Absorbers as added insurance. And it's not just me...there's a girl on another board that Deyhdrated lots of stuff from her garden last year and Vac Sealed it all. She recently checked her stash and had a 70% failure rate on the bags and most of her stuff needed to be thrown out.


When I first started with the foodsaver bags, I noticed that many were losing their seal after a while. Then I noticed it was the pre-sized bags, I only buy the rolls now and haven't had any leaks yet.


----------



## Emerald

Dixie said:


> When I first started with the foodsaver bags, I noticed that many were losing their seal after a while. Then I noticed it was the pre-sized bags, I only buy the rolls now and haven't had any leaks yet.


Thanks! I have often wonder if the premade bags were worth the cost and now you have just answered the question! Rolls only form now on!:flower:


----------



## Immolatus

I have only been on here for a month or two, mainly gathering ideas up till now. Other than doing some planting, which is a shot in the dark for me (brown thumb), I hadnt actually prepped anything yet. I only count my silver investments as a half prep idea because I still think of that as a more 'traditional' investment, but I guess it does count.

I went to the local LDS wharehouse today and I have put away some oats, beans, rice and sugar. Water and some kind of cooking method are next on the list.
My girl is coming around slightly, although she still thinks I'm nuts, I think the "Baby, you can think I'm crazy, but realize I'm doing this for us" worked wonders.


----------



## Centraltn

Just planted 3 cherry trees, a ranier, a montmorency and a black tartarian...2 almonds and 2 white mulberrys ... and 2 plums, plus a carpathian walnut- a filbert and a chestnut. Planted 12 june bearing strawberries (only one of the 12 everbearing strawberries came up so am considering more june bearers) and 20 asparagus- 10 Martha Washington and 10 NJ Giants. Will hit the heritage raspberries next yr- about 12 of them.


----------



## DJgang

main bug out bag almost finished, I am about to start on the boys' bags tonight.

I got a new AK47 this week. It is all mine, did some shooting today.


----------



## rflood

2 more cases of MRE's on the way.
Picked up a Ruger 10\22 and a Remington 700 .308
Planted more veggies in the garden to stagger the harvest... potatoes are growing great, blueberry tree's growing great, onions growing great. Doggone tomatoes are kinda ok, one lettuce plant out of 10 is growing, beans and peas are growing good, carrots are just breaking the top now ...this whole garden thing is tough!


----------



## mdmdmd

With food prices skyrocketing I've been concentrating on getting my food storage in order. I just made another big purchase with Emergency Essentials (most everything is backordered there right now, but even with the backorders they seem to get things out pretty quickly). One thing that has helped me out a bunch with food preps is my new recipe book- "Jan's Fabulous Food Storage Recipes" by Jan LeBaron- you can buy it from Healthy Harvest. I went through the entire book and found about 15 recipes that I know my family will eat (with 4 small kids I do have a few picky eaters) and with those recipes I made an ingredients list... tried to extrapolate out a year... it has helped me fill in some gaps for my goal which is a years supply of food for a family of 6.

Also almost done with my med kit. We're vacationing in Mexico in 2 months so will obtain a few Rx meds there to round out my supplies.

MD


----------



## mdmdmd

Oh, also the garden. We are brand new to the whole garden thing and woke up yesterday to find several of our bean sprouts munched on- we think by rabbits. Now have a trap outside and are trying several things to dissuade the little varmits from getting close to our food. At least I am learning how to do this now when it isn't life or death.
MD


----------



## Clarice

Hubby call me at work yesterday after listening to Glenn Beck's program on AFR. Said we need to take another $1000 out of our savings and invest in more food preps. I didn't get to hear the program so not sure of content, but when DH gets concerned I think it must have been serious, because he is usually so laid back.


----------



## DJgang

most of garden is planted. I purchased some heirlooms this time, so I am going to learn seeding...

dehydrator is on the way..

Spotted some water barrels at the local seed and feed, they had olives in them ... And for only 20 bucks each...unfortunately they won't fit in my vehicle...got to make a plan on that one...


----------



## DJgang

rflood said:


> 2 more cases of MRE's on the way.
> Picked up a Ruger 10\22 and a Remington 700 .308
> Planted more veggies in the garden to stagger the harvest... potatoes are growing great, blueberry tree's growing great, onions growing great. Doggone tomatoes are kinda ok, one lettuce plant out of 10 is growing, beans and peas are growing good, carrots are just breaking the top now ...this whole garden thing is tough!


Where you buying the MREs, I just have mountain house in main bug out bag, but would like some MREs for the boys should we get separated, they won't have to have water and heat necessarily to eat.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

The other day I bought 2 5-gallon water jugs
Today I bought 3 non-GMO tomato plants and 6 onion plants. I put them in the greenhouse just a few minutes ago.
I really wish I had more funds to prep the way I want to.


----------



## JustAPrepper

Over the weekend I did some Vac Sealing/Mylaring and DH got our four water barrels all hooked up and plumbed in to our garden irrigation. It rained overnight and the barrels are now full.

Last week my grocery put Sweet Potatoes on sale so I bought 8 pounds. I was going to Can them but realized I was running a little low on jars so I got them all prepped today and put in the Dehydrator.


----------



## DJgang

I put some items in a cart on Sams club website because I had been comparing, all items are out of stock now...


----------



## Centraltn

Dang Clarice. Wish I'd heard Glenns show that day.. dangit all! We all know, however that there is a food shortage on our horizon. Its really already started. Look at the prices rising so fast... the law of demand and supply. More demand than there is supply. We presently have about a 2 yr supply and are continually adding to it. Maybe I should rethink not putting in a garden this yr. We DID however, replace our glass top elec stove top with a prop gas model. It will be installed tomorrow. Thats when I start canning.


----------



## Emerald

IrritatedWithUS said:


> The other day I bought 2 5-gallon water jugs
> Today I bought 3 non-GMO tomato plants and 6 onion plants. I put them in the greenhouse just a few minutes ago.
> I really wish I had more funds to prep the way I want to.


I hope that you don't mind my asking but when you say onion plants you mean those bundles of started baby onions with about 75 to 100 sets right, or the baggies of 100 baby bulbs that you plant? Not just 6 onions? Right?


----------



## Asatrur

Started some research on who viable a certain area of the county is suited for prepping due to a possible job offer, but it has been keeping me up at night with all the questions, etc. that goes along with it.

Canned 6 jars of orange marmalade
canned ketchup from second tomatoes
joined yet another prepper forum


----------



## rflood

Seeing some of our growing straight from seeds into the garden efforts are lacking, my wife went and started growing some vegetable seeds in a small in house garden tray.
Also bought a 84 serving bucket of Wise Foods.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

Emerald said:


> I hope that you don't mind my asking but when you say onion plants you mean those bundles of started baby onions with about 75 to 100 sets right, or the baggies of 100 baby bulbs that you plant? Not just 6 onions? Right?


Yup, the bundles


----------



## DJgang

Centraltn said:


> Dang Clarice. Wish I'd heard Glenns show that day.. dangit all! We all know, however that there is a food shortage on our horizon. Its really already started. Look at the prices rising so fast... the law of demand and supply. More demand than there is supply. We presently have about a 2 yr supply and are continually adding to it. Maybe I should rethink not putting in a garden this yr. We DID however, replace our glass top elec stove top with a prop gas model. It will be installed tomorrow. Thats when I start canning.


Girl I had a glass top, we remodeled about a year ago, I got an old fashioned, lol, coil eye stove. I love it! Didn't realize how much I had missed having one since leaving home.

Yep, now you can start canning, bet you are happy!


----------



## Possumfam

Seems that there's so much to do, I keep going in circles in my head.

Dehydrated the last of the cabbage, canned some cheese, and trying to hide things in plain sight due to lack of storage place. 

This doesn't count, but we picked some of the snow peas - instead of putting them up - we ate them in a stir-fry. :sssh:


----------



## Centraltn

I LOVE snow peas Possum. 
Please dont get confused and feel like you are going in circles. Sit DOWN... STOP... THINK.. what does your family use the most of? Toilet Paper? Paper towels? Sugar? Whatever is is- go buy a 3 week supply of it., That wont kill your budget but will make some baby steps to get ya started. Then think- what do they eat more often that anything else.... pasta? Bread? (no sodas allowed at this point in planning, replace with juices) Do y'all drink alot of tea? Coffee? What are the items in that favorite food or drink? Buy those.. 3 weeks worth, or if its bread.. find out how to bake it and make sure you have those items necessary to do so.. atleast a loaf every 2 days.
For now- buy a food saver or rival vacuum packer and plenty of bags. Start vaccuum packing sugar flour salt dry beans, pastas,white rice. You can make alot of meals with just beans and rice and boullion, so pack boullion cubes in one of those bags you are doing. Now add another 3 weeks.. and another.. till ya have rounghly 3 months worth. Now just keep adding to it, little by little. Dont forget stuff like aspirin and tylenol etc.. glasses repair kits (if anyone wears glasses) bandages etc. JUst look at your normal meals and your life to determine what you will need and lay a good supply of it in. If you can get any nitro packed foods by the bucket.. then get a few a month, they will last longer term. Start slowly- it will begin to grow. You will begin to see more and more as you build upon your food insurance policy. If ya have a garden- grow a lil something- carrots or potatoes.. something that yields alot and is easy to grow, just to get your feet wet.

Dana I am exstatic! I cant wait to start canning again.. although ya cant make the good buys ya used to be able to make- I can sure make some meat purchases and freeze the price where it is today. I found 2 whole chickens at Sams club.. big heavy fat friers too.. for 88 cents a lb- I'm gonna load up on ssome of those babies while I can. Then I think I'm gonna can some hamburger- some loose and some in small patties and/or balls. After that, it all depends on the price.


----------



## Emerald

IrritatedWithUS said:


> Yup, the bundles


Phewww! I was worried that there was someone out there talking folks in to buying a pot with one onion in it! I mean they are selling A head of lettuce in a pot for $3 bucks at wally world so I can totally see someone (who doesn't have the experience that we all do) buying one potted onion!


----------



## Clarice

After work last night I stocked up on more canned foods at the cheapest store in town, Save-a-Lot. Even their prices were up 10 cents a can. Had 2 buggies so full could hardly move them $204.64. Rarely buy store bought canned vegies but life is funny, can't always depend on the garden. We have had so many storms the past few weeks have not been able to get into the garden area to finish planting. A late planting and hot weather don't always mix well. Also stocked up on critter food.


----------



## rflood

Came home last night and was in total shock! Wife had begun to gather things for a yard sale this weekend and 3/4 filled the garage. Her response, we need space for preps! Got me all misty inside...


----------



## goshengirl

rflood said:


> Came home last night and was in total shock! Wife had begun to gather things for a yard sale this weekend and 3/4 filled the garage. Her response, we need space for preps! Got me all misty inside...


:congrat: :congrat: :congrat:


----------



## swede

rflood said:


> Came home last night and was in total shock! Wife had begun to gather things for a yard sale this weekend and 3/4 filled the garage. Her response, we need space for preps! Got me all misty inside...


So does she have any sisters?


----------



## JayJay

rflood said:


> Came home last night and was in total shock! Wife had begun to gather things for a yard sale this weekend and 3/4 filled the garage. Her response, we need space for preps! Got me all misty inside...


And her reward was....???


----------



## Immolatus

Cleared out my crawl space under the house for my stuff.
The cats had been using it as a litter box for years, and it was totally disgusting. I blocked it off from access.
There was some old junk in there, all trash, and plastic sheeting covering the gravel over dirt. I pulled up the plastic sheeting, wearing a mask, and I almost got sick a few times. Just sprayed it all down with vinegar solution, and will prolly do it at least once more before laying down the new sheeting. Its almost breathable in there again.
I didnt think about taking a pic until I was half done with pulling up the sheeting, but I dont think anyone wouldve wanted to see it, but a before/after wouldve been cool to show.
It was soooo disgusting, the dried poop wasnt that bad, it was the horrible ammonia smell and dried urine that really got to me.
Yuck.
I have stopped using my credit cards for anything. Transferred all debt to one low interest card, and am working on paying that off, while buying stuff and silver with whatever money I can.
Gonna get a Bucket Berkey and some form of heating/stove something next.


----------



## Centraltn

Hey Dana... try ordering from a different Sams club. When my friend tried to order at my local sams club, they didnt have the emergency meals but the one in Louisville did and would deliver to my girlfriends home (here in central Tn). The shipping - I THINK- was free thru UPS and they brought it right to her door. She was willing to go pick it up, but they offerred the shipping. I'll ask her- next time I see jer if infact that shipping was free, just to be sure, and let you know


----------



## Possumfam

Thanks for all the encouragement Centraltn! Canned 7 quarts of meat today and will spend a good portion of tomorrow at the semi-annual case lot. I know I won't be able to get outta there w/ spending only $204.64 like Clarice did, but I only do this twice a year. And, like Clarice, I don't like to buy too many canned veggies, but again, we are in hurricane country and you just never know how the weather and garden will do.


----------



## Possumfam

Glad this day comes only a couple times a year. Just unloaded from the case lot. Too many hours and too many Benjamins later, I think we did okay. 
Canned veggies (corn, peas, green beans, mushrooms) .38 a can, 
Del Monte spaghetti sauce, 26.5 oz. -.50 a can, 
progresso ckn soups .43 a can, 
36 oz. Hellmann's Mayo 1.99, 
Jolly Time popcorn $4.00 case of 12 boxes w/3 bags in each 
Maxwell House coffee $5.50, 
shampoo .54, 
Lever bar soap 16 bars 3.99. 
I know it's a pretty good deal, but when you have to purchase by the case, that's a pretty big bill! 
Also picked up a few things I'm not sure of :dunno: 
5 lbs of honey for 9.99 - don't know if that's a good deal or not....and....I hate to say this out loud...Spam w/ bacon - 1.29 - never had it - never heard of it. :dunno:
No $$$$$ left for any prepping for a while.


----------



## NO2ANWO

hit the yard sales and flea markets -
scored 20 rechargable Ni-Mh AAs with 3 chargers for $6
current issue military MOLLE grenade pouch $1
AA powered AM/FM/SW/MW radio $1
3 bottles hydrogen peroxide free


----------



## Davo45

Possumfam said:


> Glad this day comes only a couple times a year. Just unloaded from the case lot. Too many hours and too many Benjamins later, I think we did okay.
> Canned veggies (corn, peas, green beans, mushrooms) .38 a can,
> Del Monte spaghetti sauce, 26.5 oz. -.50 a can,
> progresso ckn soups .43 a can,
> 36 oz. Hellmann's Mayo 1.99,
> Jolly Time popcorn $4.00 case of 12 boxes w/3 bags in each
> Maxwell House coffee $5.50,
> shampoo .54,
> Lever bar soap 16 bars 3.99.
> I know it's a pretty good deal, but when you have to purchase by the case, that's a pretty big bill!
> Also picked up a few things I'm not sure of :dunno:
> 5 lbs of honey for 9.99 - don't know if that's a good deal or not....and....I hate to say this out loud...Spam w/ bacon - 1.29 - never had it - never heard of it. :dunno:
> *No $$$$$ left for any prepping for a while*.


Sounds like you've done a bit of prepping with that purchase. That's a great deal on the Maxwell House coffee BTW I just had to pay $12.98 for a 3# can of Maxwell house de-caf coffee at Wal-Mart. I could've bought their brand if they had 3# cans of de-caf for $7.98, but all they had was 11oz cans for $4.98 

The honey is about average from what I've seen around here...it never goes bad. I've never heard of or seen the Spam with bacon either.


----------



## DJgang

I got a dehydrator this week. :congrat:


----------



## tsrwivey

DJgang said:


> I got a dehydrator this week. :congrat:


:beercheer: You won't be sorry but you might become addicted!


----------



## goshengirl

DJgang said:


> I got a dehydrator this week. :congrat:


:beercheer:
I'm glad for you - you'll love it! I've got ground beef in the dehydrator as we speak, and in the past couple days have dehydrated ground chicken and ground pork. A little extra peace of mind sitting on the shelf.


----------



## DJgang

goshengirl said:


> :beercheer:
> I'm glad for you - you'll love it! I've got ground beef in the dehydrator as we speak, and in the past couple days have dehydrated ground chicken and ground pork. A little extra peace of mind sitting on the shelf.


Boil grounded beef first, right? Then drain and rinse it really good to get rid of fat...how long then to dehydrate?


----------



## goshengirl

I'd love to have an intelligent answer for that, lol. Usually I stick it in the dehydrator before bed, then turn off the dehydrator when I get up in the morning. Or I put it in before we leave the house, then check it some time in the evening and turn it off when it seems done. I haven't noticed any problems if it 'over-dries' - it just gets more brittle, but rehydrates just as well.

Sorry to not be more specific.


----------



## goshengirl

Also, when boiling it, some of the meat ends up in bigger chunks - like little meatballs. When I'm putting the meat on the trays I put the meatball-type chunks on one tray, then save those separately. Those I'll rehydrate with spaghetti sauce, since we like little meatballs in our spaghetti sauce. The rest of the ground beef can get VERY small. This is because when the stuff dries and gets brittle, it easily breaks into smaller pieces. It's still good beef, though, and works well in stuff like Hamburger Helper. The less-small stuff (but not as big as little meatballs) works well in tacos. I've found it helps to do this sorting when I pack up the dehydrated beef.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Centraltn

Hey Possumfam.. great start!! One step at a time and it doesn't hurt so much hahaha


----------



## ditzyjan56

Well I hit the thrift stores yesterday and got a set of binoculars (20x50x) for $5 and a new camelbak brand new for $3. also picked up 30 jars of bbq sauce for .49 cents each and spagetti for same at the local krogers. always try to hit the good sales whenever I see one.


----------



## Kai22

DH brought home all the supplies to build 2 raised veggie garden beds today. Tomorrow we'll put them together. My first real garden!! 

From reading the previous few posts, now I feel like I need a dehydrator! No idea you could dehydrate meat (other than making jerky, of course). That's nifty!


----------



## Jason

I bought what I thought was just a waterproof match box at WalMart yesterday and got a pleasant surprise. I was just expecting the empty case but here it had matches dipped in a very light coat of wax and some striking paper wrapped in a little baggie. I haven't tried the matches yet-will dunk one later and see if it still works. This kit was $1.88 in the camping section.


----------



## ajsmith

Picked up my last brick of .22LR to put into storage. Good thing to, they raised the price a buck a brick. Now I start stocking up on 30-06 shells next. I may have located a small RV stainless double sink, will work great for the BO-Trailer. Will pick it up if they still have it tomorrow.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

I bought some canned goods today and 4 solar lamps for DIRT cheap!! :2thumb:


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

*TODAY WAS A GREAT DAY!*
*
My grandma is the rockin'-est granny around!  *
She randomly dropped off a TRASHBAG sized bag of medical supplies, medical sponges, compression ace bandages, medicated bandages (about 5 kinds!), burn creams, etc that were my grandfather's but never opened from the packaging. I just made a medical B.O.B in 5 minutes! It is stuffed! I am so excited! There is probably $100+ worth of items just handed to me.


----------



## ajsmith

IrritatedWithUS said:


> *TODAY WAS A GREAT DAY!*
> *
> My grandma is the rockin'-est granny around!  *
> She randomly dropped off a TRASHBAG sized bag of medical supplies, medical sponges, compression ace bandages, medicated bandages (about 5 kinds!), burn creams, etc that were my grandfather's but never opened from the packaging. I just made a medical B.O.B in 5 minutes! It is stuffed! I am so excited! There is probably $100+ worth of items just handed to me.


Sweet, can't beat a deal like that!!! I need to get back with my sister-in-law, she's an RN that does "home health" and she says they throw away a lot of things that are unused. She offered it up to me a while back but I forgot about it till I read your post. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Clarice

DH brought home a Oklahoma Joe Smoker yesterday and 1/2 pickup load of hickory. A friend of his bought a new electric smoker (?) and didn't want this one. A little cleaning and some heat resistant paint and it will be like new. We have a large smoker/grill DH built but you can always use another one. Doing a benefit cookout next weekend this will come in handy. Will be smoking 15-18 pork butts.


----------



## DJgang

IrritatedWithUS said:


> *TODAY WAS A GREAT DAY!*
> *
> My grandma is the rockin'-est granny around!  *
> She randomly dropped off a TRASHBAG sized bag of medical supplies, medical sponges, compression ace bandages, medicated bandages (about 5 kinds!), burn creams, etc that were my grandfather's but never opened from the packaging. I just made a medical B.O.B in 5 minutes! It is stuffed! I am so excited! There is probably $100+ worth of items just handed to me.


Wow!!! :beercheer:


----------



## semperscott

Super 1 had rice and pinto beans on sale; .50 cent a pound for rice and .50 cent a pound for pinto beans. Stocked up on both!


----------



## DJgang

put up two shelves that I bought over a month ago, got all my storage started in a room downstairs, still have lots to do...

I've been down at my back as well as stress from the tornado situation, etc, I need to get back figuring my preps and what all I need...

Need to can some cabbage, got four heads in the frig. Will probably try dehydrating ground beef later this week.


----------



## Kai22

Our raised garden beds are in! woohoo! corn, zucchini, peas, tomatoes and peppers planted. Now it's snowing. :gaah: Everything is tightly sealed under plastic and we are hoping everything survives for the next 4 days.

Taught DH to make bread today. I think it's going to be his new hobby :2thumb:


----------



## DJgang

I went to walmart yesterday to get some canisters to store bulk just in my pantry...

There was nothing on the shelves in the food area. 

Flour, gone, meal, gone, sugar, gone...it was weird. A lot of meat gone.

Strange.


----------



## Clarice

I have notices our Wallyworld has less merchandise than usual also.


----------



## JayJay

DJgang said:


> I went to walmart yesterday to get some canisters to store bulk just in my pantry...
> 
> There was nothing on the shelves in the food area.
> 
> Flour, gone, meal, gone, sugar, gone...it was weird. A lot of meat gone.
> 
> Strange.


Hi...I've been buying real green lima beans anywhere I can find them(hard to find)..chinamart didn't have them for months, and last week, they did, so I bought a case, left the 3 cans on the shelf....and THERE WAS NOT any on the shelf behind the ones I bought...yes, this is happening a lot at chinamart and other places I've noticed.
My theory is this...when TSHTF--- and the purchasers know it will---the stores don't want shelfs full of inventory with no purchasers?? Did I explain that right??:scratch


----------



## goshengirl

JayJay said:


> My theory is this...when TSHTF--- and the purchasers know it will---the stores don't want shelfs full of inventory with no purchasers?? Did I explain that right??:scratch


You mean, the retailers don't want to invest in inventory that is likely to be looted? Or invest in inventory that people can't afford? Is that what you meant? ('cause that would make sense to me)


----------



## JayJay

goshengirl said:


> you mean, the retailers don't want to invest in inventory that is likely to be looted? Or invest in inventory that people can't afford? Is that what you meant? ('cause that would make sense to me)


bingo!!! Yep!!


----------



## headhunter

#1 daughter manages a very large "box store". Her corp. has cut the number of items that they have on the shelves and totally cut some items (eg. bicycles) that weren't showing a large profit. 
Spent Sat. following wife's directions gleaned from her Tom Tom to various garage sales. She found a "2 sizes up" winter jacket for the #1 grand daughter for $2.50! Really good shape- the seller caught the wife on the street on Mon. and gave her the hood that had become separated=nice people. More pants and shirts for the grand daughter.
The wife returned home yesterday with 2 doz. new socks for yours truly to tuck away- wonderful wife
This A.M. climbed on the eliptical, gol I hate that machine.


----------



## JayJay

headhunter said:


> #1 daughter manages a very large "box store". Her corp. has cut the number of items that they have on the shelves and totally cut some items (eg. bicycles) that weren't showing a large profit.
> Spent Sat. following wife's directions gleaned from her Tom Tom to various garage sales. She found a "2 sizes up" winter jacket for the #1 grand daughter for $2.50! Really good shape- the seller caught the wife on the street on Mon. and gave her the hood that had become separated=nice people. More pants and shirts for the grand daughter.
> The wife returned home yesterday with 2 doz. new socks for yours truly to tuck away- wonderful wife
> This A.M. climbed on the eliptical, gol I hate that machine.


I have a box in the dh closet---lots of things on sale and at flea markets...t- shirts, briefs, socks, 12 pair of jeans, shoelaces, work shirts all on sale...
Ladies, remember, we were warned about cotton...jeans will increase in price.

If I had a child, I would be buying all season clothes next size up, but then, that's how I think.


----------



## lojo216

Hi, I'm a Newbie here but not to prepping. DH and I have 2 years of food stockpiled and enough TP to wipe the bottoms of our neighbors for months!Just in case the TP goes fast we have also been stockpiling old phone books. Over the past year I have collected 30 oil lamps. I figure them to be a good barter item.For laundry needs we have a couple of washboards and a mop bucket that squeeses the water out.

Anyway, I'm looking foreward to learning and sharing with everyone here!!

Lori


----------



## Centraltn

Welcome LoJo. Many of us have been prepping for years and are still learning new things from eachother. You will enjoy it here. Sit here and have a cup of coffee.


----------



## Immolatus

Finally a use for old phone books! Around here they also go straight into the recycle bin. Maybe I'll keep em.


----------



## kejmack

Most of my preparations involve staying off the radar. I plan to go back to being non-electric. Any lights or generator will be seen/heard. If no one has power and I have lights on, even a plane flying over will attract attention to my place. You can never have enough food and supplies. That is a never ending challenge.


----------



## weedygarden

lojo216 said:


> Hi, I'm a Newbie here but not to prepping. DH and I have 2 years of food stockpiled and enough TP to wipe the bottoms of our neighbors for months!Just in case the TP goes fast we have also been stockpiling old phone books. Over the past year I have collected 30 oil lamps. I figure them to be a good barter item.For laundry needs we have a couple of washboards and a mop bucket that squeeses the water out.
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking foreward to learning and sharing with everyone here!!
> 
> Lori


Okay, I have never used a phone book, and in fact recently cleared out a few and put them in the recycling bin. I should have put them in my preps, I guess.

Does the ink from the pages rub off? Just wondering!


----------



## lojo216

Who cares if the ink rubs off as long as everything else does!! Desperate times call for desperate measures. 

Lori


----------



## gypsysue

If you should actually find yourself with enough water to flush the toilets after TSHTF (which can be done by dumping a bucket of water into the stool), make sure you don't try to flush the 'used' pieces of phone book paper. There's a use for all those plastic grocery bags! Use it to bag the used paper, then burn it. 

Most of us will be using outdoor privvys at that point. Some of us already do!


----------



## Centraltn

In my preps I am planning for not having electricity for a yr or two. If it turns out we do- thats wonderful- if not- thats ok too.. there will be minor summer discomfort to deal with and thats it. Interesting show on the radio not long ago.. they were talking about a coronal mass ejection or a major solar flare and how that could fry our entire grid, throwing us back into the 30's. The NASA's scientists have gone to congress and warned of a very active solar flare period from 2012 to 2014 or 15. During that time they said a major solar flare could cause alot of problems and told them they need to get the grid protected. They even estimated the cost of such actions and it turned out to be quite minute compared to the years it would take to rebuild the entire grid system BUT congress in all its wisdom, sit on its thumbs, making no decision to protect our power. Therefore- I expand my plans to cover the possibility of life without electricity. I think I will miss my refrigerator the most LOL


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

kejmack said:


> Most of my preparations involve staying off the radar. I plan to go back to being non-electric. Any lights or generator will be seen/heard. If no one has power and I have lights on, even a plane flying over will attract attention to my place. You can never have enough food and supplies. That is a never ending challenge.


Have you thought about finding WWII black-out shades? My grandparents still have them in their house and you can have all the lights on in the house with your face pressed against the outside window and you CANNOT see any light from the outside.


----------



## tsrwivey

I know many of you have packed more buckets than you care to recall but so far, we've bought our long term preps already packed. When beans, pasta, & rice went to 50 cents a pound here, we decided to pack some of our own. Our supplies came in today & we can hardly wait! :woohoo:


----------



## Emerald

IrritatedWithUS said:


> Have you thought about finding WWII black-out shades? My grandparents still have them in their house and you can have all the lights on in the house with your face pressed against the outside window and you CANNOT see any light from the outside.


I've made mine -- kinda...
I have really old windows in my really old house and since we have only been replacing them out(about one a year ourselves) with really good windows I had to do something to help with the cold...
I got bolts of Holiday fabric brand new for about .25¢ a yard and then I also got several big ugly holiday vinyl tablecloths(flannel backed) for .50¢ a piece and I have/had tons of old blankets and such for the insulation layer(dark helps out here) and I quilted them together bigger than the windows so I could tuck them in(they don't work it you let them hang they must be tucked in) I put them all in place on my windows upstairs(it's unheated) and the temps really stay nice during the winter--good thing is they block tons of light... For black out curtains they will work great when you only have candle light... We have a big streetlight outside the house even tho we are almost rural and you can't tell when we have the lights on upstairs... I think tho that if there were no electric we might have to be a tad more careful as it will be much darker out.
One good thing also about them--in the summer they block the hot sun from coming in! keeps the house much cooler than I thought they would... I have also pinned survival blankets to the ones that get direct sunlight and they really do reflect that hot sun away.


----------



## tsrwivey

Emerald said:


> got bolts of Holiday fabric brand new for about .25¢ a yard and then I also got several big ugly holiday vinyl tablecloths(flannel backed) for .50¢ a piece and I have/had tons of old blankets and such for the insulation layer(dark helps out here) and I quilted them together bigger than the windows so I could tuck them in(they don't work it you let them hang they must be tucked in)


What a great idea, Emerald! Thanks for the tip! I, too, live in a very old (1908) house & all those windows are definately a mixed blessing!


----------



## pinqlady57

we took the foam sheets that goes behind the brick and cut it to fit inside each window. it make a big difference in winte and summer
in summer we used them on the hot side of the house and the cool side lets in light in winter we reverse it. works good.


----------



## kejmack

IrritatedWithUS said:


> Have you thought about finding WWII black-out shades? My grandparents still have them in their house and you can have all the lights on in the house with your face pressed against the outside window and you CANNOT see any light from the outside.


The problem is that a generator can still be heard. If I had a generator I'd have to worry about getting gas for it and keeping it from being stolen. To me, non-electric is so easy that it is the simplier solution. Electricity is not a priority for me.


----------



## Jimmy24

Rest assured you will have some sort of light inside, regardless if power is on or not. And it can all be seen at night.

I have a small solar setup that runs LEDs, small LED tv, 2 small fans and laptop (at this point). I'm looking to add some small wind power also. 

Also after experiencing gas issues with Katrina, have traded in my 7.5 KW generator in for two 2.5 kw unit. That gives me alternating use to give a unit a break every few hrs/days. One is more than enough to run my small 3.5 cf freezer and 19 cf fridge. Only interested in keeping cold going. 2.5 gen will run 14 hrs at 1/2 load, which turns out to be more than enough to run both at same time. Only 2 gallon tank!!! A gallon a day will more than suffice. Plus a bonus, VERY quiet operation.

I look to try and keep some things as "normal" as possible for the 1st year if things are in a true EOTWAWKI. It will give me time to adjust my garden size and other operations into a more off grid life, that I can survive. 

Make no bones folks, unless you are living an off grid life now, it will be a MAJOR adjustment when the lights go out for the foreseeable future. I would love to get to that point (live off grid) at some time, just don't know if I ever will.

Jimmy


----------



## faithmarie

The two things that are a hinderance for me is refrigeration and for the well.... except for the hand pump. But I can't seem to get my husband to do any solar at all. Dang it!


----------



## Centraltn

Not all hand pumps will lift water from the greater depths of some wells. We will have to go solar I'm afraid


----------



## faithmarie

I have to ask my husband how deep the well is. He has fear of solar I think. I guess it is his ...age? I have been trying for YEARS to get him interested in solar or some kind of windmill thingys.


----------



## Emerald

I'm looking at Bison hand pumps for my second well-I only have to go down about 125' and the whole set up I want is around $1,680(might be cheaper as I don't need as much pipe as comes with that set up) I think it said that bison pumps will pull up water from as far down as 200 feet.. They are on the internet so you can look them up and it seems simple enuf to put in our selves.


----------



## lojo216

I wonder if those blackout shades can be found at the army surplus store? There are quite a few of them within a 30 minute drive so I will have to check that out.

One of our neighbors has finally seen the light! He has been preparing his entire back yard for a garden. I am so glad someone else around here is planning ahead.

Hurricane season begins in 2 days and that has me a little nervous.We have to get more water and another propane tank for the gas grill this week.

Lori


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

Has anyone thought about using solar generators?


----------



## neldarez

Emerald said:


> I'm looking at Bison hand pumps for my second well-I only have to go down about 125' and the whole set up I want is around $1,680(might be cheaper as I don't need as much pipe as comes with that set up) I think it said that bison pumps will pull up water from as far down as 200 feet.. They are on the internet so you can look them up and it seems simple enuf to put in our selves.


I saw handpumps for deep wells offered at : survivalunlimited.com
Might be a little better price...:dunno:


----------



## Farmer

*bison pumps*

i too, was looking into a bison pump....they seem to be quite nice, and very durable. The price is a bit steep, but in these days more than ever, you get what you pay for


----------



## Emerald

Farmer said:


> i too, was looking into a bison pump....they seem to be quite nice, and very durable. The price is a bit steep, but in these days more than ever, you get what you pay for


If you think bisons are expensive you should take a look at Lehmans at their deep well pump-same set up for me would be over $4000.


----------



## Davo45

lojo216 said:


> I wonder if those blackout shades can be found at the army surplus store? There are quite a few of them within a 30 minute drive so I will have to check that out.
> 
> One of our neighbors has finally seen the light! He has been preparing his entire back yard for a garden. I am so glad someone else around here is planning ahead.
> 
> Hurricane season begins in 2 days and that has me a little nervous.We have to get more water and another propane tank for the gas grill this week.
> 
> Lori


I'm calling a company that specializes in residential window film recommended by more than a few people. You can see from the inside out, but see nothing but darkness from the outside in, plus it radiates heat away from the windows. It's essentially limo window tint but made much thicker for residential windows. Another plus is their heating and cooling cost went down dramatically., which is the main thing they advertise it for...the whole "green" friendly thing.


----------



## Centraltn

Most are not rated for thermal windows (dual pane) but some are. Ghila used to sell some.. dunno if they still do. Have a look! It sure cooled down our RV!


----------



## kejmack

You can get it at Walmart. During the day, you can see out and no one can see in, but at night, people can see in. Anyway, it is available at Walmart, Home Depot, and Lowes.


----------



## Moose33

I work with a lady that owns a restuarant. I asked her if she'd see if wheat berriers are available from her supplier. Sure enough they are. I ordered up a bag today. I also ordered some heavy duty mylar and O2 absorbers for them.


----------



## Harv2

Emerald said:


> If you think bisons are expensive you should take a look at Lehmans at their deep well pump-same set up for me would be over $4000.


I built my own pump for about $40.00....but I had access to some free machining and welding......H


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

I just organized and cleaned my prepping area. 

I also made a huge candle with large, thick wicks that can probably provide light for 24 hours! 

I also counted my emergency light supplies. I have 4 oil lamps and a lantern, 8 flashlights, and 4 gallons of paraffin oil.


----------



## JayJay

IrritatedWithUS said:


> I just organized and cleaned my prepping area.
> 
> I also made a huge candle with large, thick wicks that can probably provide light for 24 hours!
> 
> I also counted my emergency light supplies. I have 4 oil lamps and a lantern, 8 flashlights, and 4 gallons of paraffin oil.


Hi--IWUS...you know Ace Hdw. has 'strike anywhere' matches for $1??
Nice to have on hand...and those little pool plastics with languards to keep your money in around the neck?? Nice for carrying matches .....and in BOB.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

JayJay said:


> Hi--IWUS...you know Ace Hdw. has 'strike anywhere' matches for $1??
> Nice to have on hand...and those little pool plastics with languards to keep your money in around the neck?? Nice for carrying matches .....and in BOB.


I'm trying to think where the nearest ACE is...I think it's downtown. That's a really good price!


----------



## BadgeBunny

JayJay said:


> Hi--IWUS...you know Ace Hdw. has *'strike anywhere' matches for $1*??
> Nice to have on hand...and those little pool plastics with languards to keep your money in around the neck?? Nice for carrying matches .....and in BOB.


Seriously?!?!?! I've got a $5 off a $25 purchase for them I need to use tomorrow ... Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## ajsmith

I haven't been on here to much lately, but I over the last two weeks I have picked up some things that I think will be useful to the cause. I picked up two new Coleman propane lanterns (with plastic carrying cases), two basic fishing tackle boxes with the basic tackle in side (new hooks, lead sinkers, bobbers and some other miscellaneous things), one small portable tool box with basic hand tools and a new small Hibachi charcoal grill, all for under twenty dollars total :2thumb: Aren't yard sales great!!!


----------



## BillS

I just bought a Coleman Camp Lantern for $13.88 at Wal-Mart.com. It's supposed to work for 60 hours on 4 D-cell batteries. I'll try one out and then get more if I like it.

Walmart.com: Coleman LED Camp Lantern: Camping


----------



## Foreverautumn

*My preps so far*

My preps, so far, include:

Enough non-perishable/canned food for about 2 weeks
4 1-gallon jugs of drinking water
A .40-caliber Glock
4 50-round boxes of FMJ ammo
2 50-round boxes of hollow-point
Several boxes of matches
At least 4 lighters
2 AM/FM Battery/Solar/Crank-powered flashlight/radio, one of which has weather and shortwave capability
1 pair of light cotton(?) work gloves
A shovel
A digging pick
A magnesium fire starter
2 small fire extinguishers
A 4-cell Mag-Lite
A 2-AA-Cell Mag-Lite
A mini-leatherman
A dedicated weather radio
1 pair of FRS Walkie-Talkies
A compass
A light First Aid kit, NOT geared for serious trauma
Several sets of D, AA, AAA, and 9-volt batteries
24 rolls of TP
2 bottles each of Hydrogen Peroxide and Isopropyl Alcohol
4 bottles of Hand Sanitizer
A stash of emergency cash, so I don't always have to whip out the plastic when something goes wrong.
Some hand tools, including a claw hammer, a set of screwdrivers, a tape measure, and a vernier caliper

For my car, I have:

A tow rope
A set of jumper cables
A tire iron
1 can of Fix-A-Flat
A 1-ton car jack
A jumper battery

Now, these items I've accumulated over a few years, as my finances permit.

I've got some, limited, applicable skills (which I learned in that religious, homophobic, paramilitary organization known as the Boy Scouts):
Wilderness survival, though I have real doubts about my ability to survive in the Arizona desert.
Orienteering (I know how to use a map and compass)
Fire-starting
Camping (though at present, I have no camping or hiking equipment)
First Aid/CPR skills
Gun Safety (though I may not be able to hit what I'm shooting at yet, I at least know how to safely handle a gun)

Right now, my priorities are:
1) Get out of debt
2) Stay mobile (i.e., keep my '03 Kia Spectra maintained and running)
This makes it, with my limited income, difficult (though not impossible) to save and prep at the same time, though I am making slow but steady progress in getting out of debt.

As feeble as these preps so far are, I'm pretty confident it's more preps than most of these people in my apartment complex have done.


----------



## DJgang

^^^^. You are doing very well on fixed income :congrat: and to be living in an apartment complex it must be hard to find area to store much...

At least you are ready to bug out.

Don't forget paper maps of the US and check out this 
website. http://modernsurvivalblog.com/nuclear/u-s-nuclear-power-plants-safe-distance/

To know how far to travel away from nuke plants

I still have lots to do myself! I find summer a hard to to work on preparedness as we are always on the go, especially weekends.


----------



## deemacloud

*Recently purchased*

One word of advice about security safes. Make sure the safe is not computerized. If I'm not mistaken the ones where you punch in the code is such a unit. If it requires batteries to maintain the lock, keep in mind that should we be hit with a solar pulse, you will not be able to open your safe.
Just purchased my emergency seeds, 150 gallon water bag and presently working on my BOB's. I'll need four plus one for the dog.


----------



## Moose33

This week I added a few canned veggies to the pantry along with a couple more pounds of dried red beans. I also dehydrated two bunches of celery.


----------



## goshengirl

2 two-year-old dogs - shepherd/husky mix; shepherd/hound mix (part of our home defense)


----------



## tsrwivey

Hubby bought me a mandoline slicer for my birthday today! Makes cutting up fruits & veggies for drying so much faster & easier! :2thumb:


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa

Added a couple of 100 foot 1-1/2" fire hoses today.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa

Also to go with those hoses a hydrant wrench and nozzles.


----------



## Ponce

A "preper" is he who buys what he will need....a survivalist is he who will take from you what he needs.


----------



## Possumfam

tyler_kd0bsa said:


> Also to go with those hoses a hydrant wrench and nozzles.


Don't know why, but never thought of this. :dunno: Need to think outside the box, I guess.


----------



## weedygarden

bunkerbob said:


> I was overstocked in wheat, beans and rice.:congrat:


I don't think anyone can be overstocked on food, especially the dried and prepared for long term storage. This is one category where more is better.

Imagine having a year's supply and in one year what? The game is over and we get to go back to life as usual?


----------



## DJgang

BOBs are done! In great location, just have to grab water and go! 

I am proud of myself. Oh first aid bag as well is finished!


----------



## ajsmith

DJgang said:


> BOBs are done! In great location, just have to grab water and go!
> 
> I am proud of myself. Oh first aid bag as well is finished!


Great job, I wish mine were finished.


----------



## DJgang

ajsmith said:


> Great job, I wish mine were finished.


I don't think they are ever finished, really...I got on amazon last night, got a wound kit, collaspable water bucket and gas masks :ignore: I'll have to hide them from the kids because they'll either play with them or get scared.


----------



## ajsmith

DJgang said:


> I don't think they are ever finished, really...I got on amazon last night, got a wound kit, collaspable water bucket and gas masks :ignore: I'll have to hide them from the kids because they'll either play with them or get scared.


lol....I hear that. I have a lot of the stuff to put in the bags hidden all over the house. Don't have the bags yet, if I put it all in bags with out a good hiding place the wife would have a field day giving me grief, she thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## 101airborne

picked up two 870's at a gun auction. I think all the other bidder's were sleeping when they sold. Paid $120.00 for one that had a composite stock and hunting and slug barrels, the second one was $65.00 and has a wood stock and one barrel. Both are .12 guage, so I also picked up 20 boxes of #6 shot and 15 boxes of OO buck and 15 boxes of slugs at the same auction. Paid $50.00 for the ammo.


----------



## goshengirl

oldsoldier said:


> picked up two 870's at a gun auction. I think all the other bidder's were sleeping when they sold. Paid $120.00 for one that had a composite stock and hunting and slug barrels, the second one was $65.00 and has a wood stock and one barrel. Both are .12 guage, so I also picked up 20 boxes of #6 shot and 15 boxes of OO buck and 15 boxes of slugs at the same auction. Paid $50.00 for the ammo.


:congrat: Excellent haul. Sounds like an auction we'd all like to find.


----------



## 101airborne

goshengirl said:


> :congrat: Excellent haul. Sounds like an auction we'd all like to find.


they have a gun/sporting goods auction just about every month here. Sometimes you can get a great deal, sometimes not so great. One of the other guys attending the sale bought a couple of 10/22's for $50 each. Another buyer got a marlin .22 for $65.


----------



## headhunter

A case of 5-30 oil, 3 Tuf-guard oil filters, a lg container of gas stabilizer, a qt of hyploid gear oil. and a can of cutting oil were added Friday . Yesterday grandma bought the grand daughter a pink Cricket rifle . while I purchased 500 Ranier plated bullers, 1000 sm pistol primers , and a pound of Bullseye powder. It was a good weekend.


----------



## lexsurivor

Bought another 7 gallon water container. we now have +35 gallons stored. (we have 4 people in our family) plus we have some water purifiers and live next to a spring and 3 ponds.

Also bought a wal-mart machete and I have to say it works pretty well.
And lastly bought 14 cliff bars.


----------



## UncleJoe

headhunter said:


> A case of 5-30 oil,


I know it's not an option for everyone, but if you can afford it, buying oil by the 55 gal. drum is CHEAP. I got a drum of 15-40 diesel oil last spring(2010) for $345. That's $1.54 per qt.


----------



## Immolatus

*Trip to the LDS today...*

Got 10 (#10) cans of rice, 7 cans of beans, 4 red winter wheat, 4 white.
20 lb bag of beans that my buddy is gonna seal up. All 30 yr shelf life.
Also bought some of their instant taters, they are really good! These arent packaged for LTS, but I wanted to try some before I invested in a case of em.

Interesting side note:
Last time I went I bought some things that were leftover from other peoples canning/bagging. You can purchase whatever amount you want, but when you break open a 25lb bag of whatever, you have to process the whole bag.
This time, the regional manager is there, and he tells me I cant buy the stuff others have processed (bagged/canned). Its against an FDA rule that was enacted 18 months ago, so I shouldnt have been allowed to do it last time.
There were people there doing their own canning, and... they are allowed to buy the leftovers. If I was doing some canning there, I would be allowed to buy it also. But since I wasnt, I couldnt.
Who'd have thunk it, a gubt rule that makes no sense.


----------



## Immolatus

Today:
More water. Some small foodstuffs.
This weekend I will get a water filter, and hopefully at least one defensive capability. And a hobo stove of some kind.


----------



## Clarice

Good sale at local grocery store. Stocked up on sugar @$1.99/4lbs, 5#bags of flour $1.59, salt @3 for $, TP 6 mega rolls $5.99, paper towels 8 dlb rolls $5.99, 18oz jars of peanut butter 79 cents. I think with this mess about the debt we are looking at hyperinflation real soon. Better get what we can before the prices go thru the roof.


----------



## TheAnt

Immolatus said:


> Today:
> More water. Some small foodstuffs.
> This weekend I will get a water filter, and hopefully at least one defensive capability. And a hobo stove of some kind.


I dont know what kind of hobo stove you are looking for but I want to make one of these. My understanding is that they will burn coleman fuel, deisel, heating oil, alcohol etc.






This is a cruder model that I made and tested which had a nylon string braided to make a wick. I was able to boil water for a cup-o-joe! I was burning rubbing alcohol.


----------



## JayJay

I know I shared this before--but worth repeating...I have 10 cotton balls soaked in alcohol in my car as part of the fire emergency bucket...with log firestarter cut in small pieces, all kinds of matches, candles w. cans, etc,...
I tested in the house and the 10 burned for 16 minutes and at the end, a little smoke started...so I am aware in the car to watch for that.
Why am I obsessed?
Because I only watch documentaries--and one with a couple caught in the snow in the mountains and losing their toes after 11 days w. no heat and food??
It is my nightmare.

*For those who have a BIG LOTS???
24 double rolls of TP for $8 and 15 paper towels for $8...the TP is really quite great for that price.
Haven't tried the Paper towels yet.*


----------



## Possumfam

TheAnt said:


> I dont know what kind of hobo stove you are looking for but I want to make one of these. My understanding is that they will burn coleman fuel, deisel, heating oil, alcohol etc.
> 
> This is a cruder model that I made and tested which had a nylon string braided to make a wick. I was able to boil water for a cup-o-joe! I was burning rubbing alcohol.


So, you used a wick, and made a type of candle? Did the alcohol burn or the wick, or a combination? This looks like a fun project.


----------



## TheAnt

Possumfam said:


> So, you used a wick, and made a type of candle? Did the alcohol burn or the wick, or a combination? This looks like a fun project.


My wick wasnt the best... they both burned and eventually the wick was of no use and it would have been difficult to thread a new wick back through. The other burner I posted the video of would be completely reusable, small, easy enough to make out of found materials, and burns LOTS of fuels! I have seen them all done and sanded on the outside so they are a beautiful brushed aluminum just like your fancy range at home! I have just been lazy and havnt made one of these yet. At one time I was going to buy one of those fancy backpacking stoves but the price was WAY more than I would spend... found this option instead. Probably not quiet as efficient but it would work for me!


----------



## Immolatus

Ant, I like those too, but my understanding was they require alcohol.
I want a small camp stove that I could burn wood in to cook.
When needed.


----------



## DJgang

This is it.

Preparedness-365: Making an Emergency Heater!


----------



## Sam1957

*Just got a greeeat deal*

Yippee,

Just picked up a beauty of a pre ban Ruger Mini 14 in unused condition for 300 bucks from a retired gentleman who no longer wanted weapons in the house.
Folding wood stock from the factory and a flash suppressor to boot! Merry Christmas to me!

I also grabbed a Browning Gold 20g Semi Auto in the same condition for another 300.

I don't have a value guide but I am pretty sure this was a good deal.

BJ's was having a sale on canned tuna and spam .......... I picked up a case of each. 
I think Spam has a shelf life of 2000 years. LOL It'll do in a pinch.


----------



## TheAnt

Sam1957 said:


> Yippee,
> 
> Just picked up a beauty of a pre ban Ruger Mini 14 in unused condition for 300 bucks from a retired gentleman who no longer wanted weapons in the house.
> Folding wood stock from the factory and a flash suppressor to boot! Merry Christmas to me!
> 
> I also grabbed a Browning Gold 20g Semi Auto in the same condition for another 300.
> 
> I don't have a value guide but I am pretty sure this was a good deal.
> 
> BJ's was having a sale on canned tuna and spam .......... I picked up a case of each.
> I think Spam has a shelf life of 2000 years. LOL It'll do in a pinch.


I dont know the value of those guns either but I would have purchased at that price! Gratz!


----------



## TheAnt

Immolatus said:


> Ant, I like those too, but my understanding was they require alcohol.
> I want a small camp stove that I could burn wood in to cook.
> When needed.


You may be right about the one without the wick. The one with the wick is supposed to burn all kinds of stuff. I made the one without the wick last night but I did it the manly way and didnt follow directions. I learned a lot about the "how and why"'s and will make another attempt at it tonight. Although the one I made last night worked it didnt stay lit quite long enough to boil water -- I think I made it too tall -- next I am experimenting with a larger diameter can but only about 1-1.25 inches tall to see how that works. It was a fun little project.


----------



## BillM

*Emergency Heater and cooking burner*

My father was a combat engineer during WWII and fought in the Battle of the bulge and in the Hurtigen forrest. They survived some of the worst weather ever experianced in combat for weeks cut off from supplys and suport.

He showed me how to make an emergency heater useing an empty #10 can and a mess kit skillet.

You use a knife to punch a series of holes around the outside of the can about 3/4 of an inch below the rim.

Put about a half inch of gas in the bottom of the can.

Throw in a match and place the skillet on top.

Gas fumes should burn all around the perimiter of the can as they escape from the holes you punched.

This should burn like a gas burner on a stove.

Try this outside and be sure to keep the gasoline way away from the #10 can stove.


----------



## Immolatus

Got a water filter with filters.
Converted 30% of my IRA into GLD.


----------



## Foreverautumn

DJgang said:


> ^^^^. You are doing very well on fixed income :congrat: and to be living in an apartment complex it must be hard to find area to store much...
> 
> At least you are ready to bug out.


I would be if I had my preps organized quite a bit better. Right now, with the exception of the food and water, they're scattered hither, thither, and yon in my apartment.

I suppose I should work on a BOB of some kind next.


----------



## Foreverautumn

The other day, I picked up 24 more rolls of TP, 4 more cans of veggies, 4 2.5-gal jugs and 4 more 1-gal jugs of water, 14 gallons altogether, a case of spaghetti and meatballs, a box of maxi-pads a box of tampons (for barter, of course), a 77-pc first aid kit (something that IS at least somewhat geared towards something more serious than your everyday "owie"), and 4 more candles.

As I remarked in an earlier post, I think I should now work on a BOB of some kind, either for my car or work, or both.

As far as skills go, what are your thoughts on what I should take on next? Keep in mind, I'm in an apartment, so I've got only limited space.

----

Annoy a liberal - Take personal responsibility


----------



## Salekdarling

Organized my first aid kit today to see what I still needed to add and replace, and made some lint egg fire starters for my BoB. =]


----------



## neldarez

I actually stopped at a yard sale and did really good..........they had a brand new pressure cooker ( 6 qt) for $3. I bought it.........brand new. Also bought canning jars 5 dozen @ 3.00 dozen. Canned more green beans tonight,,,,how many green beans can a person eat in a year>> any ideas on other things to do with them? I'm going to dry some tomorrow after I get back from fishing...........


----------



## Possumfam

neldarez said:


> I actually stopped at a yard sale and did really good..........they had a brand new pressure cooker ( 6 qt) for $3. I bought it.........brand new. Also bought canning jars 5 dozen @ 3.00 dozen. Canned more green beans tonight,,,,how many green beans can a person eat in a year>> any ideas on other things to do with them? I'm going to dry some tomorrow after I get back from fishing...........


I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT THOSE GREEN BEANS!!! We use them as a side dish, in soups, in stir frys, and with ham and potatoes w/ beans as the main ingredient. We only go through a quart or two a month, so we've got enough for a couple years now. We've also shared w/ a neighbor who shares his harvest w/ us. Thought about bartering?

Good deal on those canning jars. I can't find ANYONE willing to part with them at yard sales.


----------



## JayJay

Foreverautumn said:


> The other day, I picked up 24 more rolls of TP, 4 more cans of veggies, 4 2.5-gal jugs and 4 more 1-gal jugs of water, 14 gallons altogether, a case of spaghetti and meatballs, a box of maxi-pads a box of tampons (for barter, of course), a 77-pc first aid kit (something that IS at least somewhat geared towards something more serious than your everyday "owie"), and 4 more candles.
> 
> As I remarked in an earlier post, I think I should now work on a BOB of some kind, either for my car or work, or both.
> 
> As far as skills go, what are your thoughts on what I should take on next? Keep in mind, I'm in an apartment, so I've got only limited space.
> 
> ----
> 
> Annoy a liberal - Take personal responsibility


Thanks for reminding me--last night I decided there were certain things that needed to be duplicated in a bag for dh's truck...you never know where you will be when a disaster happens??
I have already a few BOBs in my car, and BOBs in the pantry(off the garage)
I can grab and go with...but what if I'm in the little truck??
I do need food and water in that too...anybody else thought this through??

BECAUSE I GUARANTEE YOU, WITH OUR LUCK, WE WILL BE IN THE WRONG VEHICLE AND CAN'T GET HOME IF SOMETHING HAPPENS!!!:ignore: :gaah: :dunno:


----------



## stayingthegame

*pickled green beans*

try pickling your green beans


----------



## DJgang

stayingthegame said:


> try pickling your green beans


Oh my...pickled some of my green beans and we are eating those more than regular ones. I snack on 'em.


----------



## Immolatus

Filled up my water barrels. About 95 gallons worth.


----------



## dirtgrrl

This weekend I planted my late summer/fall garden, with sweet corn, beetberry, and oil pumpkins. I'm going to try to start quinoa this week too. After it cools off a bit I'll plant lettuces and cole crops. I've been experimenting with alternative crops, cropping methods, extending the season, etc. And I save seeds from just about everything.

A big advantage to living in this area is that you can grow all year round.


----------



## Asatrur

Decided to really start packing my BOB instead of talking about it and if SHTF when I at work, I am 20+ miles from home on my MC.
After several months of tossing and turning on how to deal with my in-laws that live with us in a shared house that I own from a prepping standpoint. We have somewhere around a years worth of food for 4 of us, but my MIL, FIL, and SIL live with us and they are not preppers, so I have been worried about them know what we have. Here on SB, I found the site Free Hosting for Your Article Marketing Site with a plan of this.
200 lbs of pinto beans
300 lbs of yellow whole kernel corn
35 lbs of liquid shortening.
I am going to start putting away 3 of these, but my only concern/question is I am not a fan of shortening at all, so what would another alternative be to shortening? I realize this is not ideal, but for a few hundred bucks per person, I can feel a little better about my preps not being raided by my in-laws.


----------



## tsrwivey

neldarez said:


> Canned more green beans tonight,,,,how many green beans can a person eat in a year>> any ideas on other things to do with them? I'm going to dry some tomorrow after I get back from fishing...........


In the south we batter & deep fry 'em then dip them in ranch dressing. Same with pickles, jalepenos, & pretty much any other veggie.


----------



## headhunter

We just took delivery of an Uncle Mike's horizontal shoulder rig for the wife. She now has the choice of shoulder rig or a Safari thumb break. Should things get really bad, she can easily carry both the Smith 36 and her 60 and not worry about having to reload.
The shoulder rigs make all day carry of heavier shortguns do able. An "L" or "N" frame gun is heavy when carried day in day out.


----------



## Salekdarling

Picked up some canned good...probably about three cans of vegetables.

6 Match containers with waterproof matches in them (for christmas gifts)
3 Flashlights
1 can of sterno
Fishing weights
Fishing bobbers
Fishing line
Fishing Hooks (all to make fishing kits for the Christmas gifts)
Herbal book on curing small ailments


----------



## Clarice

We went on our 160 mile yard sale trip (from Ft. Smith, AR to Beebe, Ar) Left home Wed. nite and got back Saturday morning. What fun. Found some really good buys but did notice what people had for sale was not really useful stuff. Knic-knacks etc. Big screen tvs etc. Did get 2 cases of canning jars, new sheet sets, vinyl tablecloths (use these for lots of things), pre 1965 silver coins, complete set of dishes service for 8 and jeans. Lots more stuff I can't remember right now. Had loads of fun.


----------



## Nutcase

Last year we purchased a 30 amp generator. It runs our furnace, fridge, both freezers, computer, TV, lights and a few small appliances.

Since 2008 we have kept at least a moths supply of food (soup, ramen noodles, mountain house meals and some MRE's). We also have months of meat in the freezer and frozen vegetables and other items in the other such as bread and fruit.

We started buying up some freeze dried and dehydrated food/meat from Honeyville.

We have a monster bug out bag with everything from cloths to a tent to food to ammo. We also have TONS of medical supplies such as bandages, suchers and some medications including some not so OTC. Each item in the BOB is doubled, one for me and one for my wife that way if we are separated we are not without any important items.

My next step is to harden/fortify the home. eep: Looking also to get some solar/wind items for backup to the generator.

One item I have decided NOT to spend my limited resource on is gold. I have taken the stance that yes it is a precious commodity and worth something but in a SHTF scenario, water, food, ammo will be worth a lot more than gold. My view is if you can't eat it, drink it, shoot it or F#@k it, it isn't worth a damn in mad max land!

My wife has stared a binder with all kinds of survival info we found on the internet plus we have several survival books and medical books. She also started buying non-hybrid seeds and storing them in #10 cans in a cool dry place to use as a garden or barter.

We may not be able to survive the rest of our lives on what we have but we should be able to survive the first few weeks/months till the lemmings and the unprepared fools are taken out.

As for surviving the idiots, my wife and I have many guns and know how to use them. My wife is a better shot than I am. I have tried to condition myself to be prepared to kill to defend my home, family and food.

I am not ex military but an old marine friend has a plan for surviving the looters. He told me he was going to wait till the first a$$hole breaks in to his house, put a .45 ACP round right between the eyes. After that he was going to get a steel pike, cut off his head put in on the pike in the front yard with a sign saying, "looters&#8230;ye be warned!" 

I know you can never be totally prepared but we are more prepared than anyone in my neighborhood and anyone I know. And I am prepared to defend it! :club:

I have a word doc of my list if anyone is interested, send me a PM and I will forward it to you. You can also go to my web site and see the list and other items.

Warning, if you like Obama you will NOT like my site!

The Obama Watch Blog

WSHTF « The Obama Watch Blog
Survival items « The Obama Watch Blog
First Aid Kit « The Obama Watch Blog
Auto Survival kit « The Obama Watch Blog


----------



## WaterMaestro

Farmer said:


> i too, was looking into a bison pump....they seem to be quite nice, and very durable. The price is a bit steep, but in these days more than ever, you get what you pay for


Take a look at Flojak. You can buy a 100 foot hand pump complete for $499...USA made!

WaterMaestro


----------



## Foreverautumn

Well, this weekend, I got eight more cans of veggies, and I made a $110 payment on my credit card bill (min payment is $20), $150 payment on my student loan (min payment is about $67), and I put $100 into savings and another $20 into my Rainy Day fund. I'm that much closer to getting out of debt. 

If all goes well, and I don't have another disaster, I should have a cool $600 saved up in my Rainy Day Fund by the end of this month. I can either get my timing belt replaced, or I can get a new set of tires, or I can pay off the rest of my credit card balance, or I can pay one month's rent, utilities, phone, and internet. The point is, I've _some_ options now, if some unexpected expense comes up; I won't have to whip out the plastic. And it's the unexpected expenses that were getting me into trouble financially.

I'm still technically living from paycheck to paycheck, since I don't have quite a month's living expenses saved up yet, but as time goes by, that's becoming less and less true.


----------



## neldarez

Foreverautumn said:


> Well, this weekend, I got eight more cans of veggies, and I made a $110 payment on my credit card bill (min payment is $20), $150 payment on my student loan (min payment is about $67), and I put $100 into savings and another $20 into my Rainy Day fund. I'm that much closer to getting out of debt.
> 
> If all goes well, and I don't have another disaster, I should have a cool $600 saved up in my Rainy Day Fund by the end of this month. I can either get my timing belt replaced, or I can get a new set of tires, or I can pay off the rest of my credit card balance, or I can pay one month's rent, utilities, phone, and internet. The point is, I've _some_ options now, if some unexpected expense comes up; I won't have to whip out the plastic. And it's the unexpected expenses that were getting me into trouble financially.
> 
> I'm still technically living from paycheck to paycheck, since I don't have quite a month's living expenses saved up yet, but as time goes by, that's becoming less and less true.


I think it is awesome how you have a plan of action and are so excited about the freedom you're working towards.....good luck to you!!:congrat:


----------



## faithmarie

Nutcase ....... I like your blog.......


----------



## JayJay

Clarice said:


> We went on our 160 mile yard sale trip (from Ft. Smith, AR to Beebe, Ar) Left home Wed. nite and got back Saturday morning. What fun. Found some really good buys but did notice what people had for sale was not really useful stuff. Knic-knacks etc. Big screen tvs etc. Did get 2 cases of canning jars, new sheet sets, vinyl tablecloths (use these for lots of things), pre 1965 silver coins, complete set of dishes service for 8 and jeans. Lots more stuff I can't remember right now. Had loads of fun.


Clarice, those vinyl tablecloths are great for putting under a tent, under sleeping bags, making a ground table, put two together over a rope between trees for a tent, lots of uses.

I get several when I find them at Dollar Tree, Mighty Dollar, and other dollar stores.
Family Dollar had 8 X 10 tarps for $1 and I didn't make it there---kick my butt for that.


----------



## headhunter

I spent yesterday afternoon with a huge old oak and a chainsaw. I hope one more day to saw and move and then the fun of splitting begins. Did you know they can push a large branch over 4' into the ground when they fall? Thank goodness for tractors.


----------



## JayJay

Dh and I finally got to Lexington Containers for those water barrels..30 gallon, 10 for $100...no taxes.

The time was different and the owner stayed an hour after hours waiting for us---he was great.

There are still nice people in our world to deal with.


----------



## rflood

Nutcase, good job on the blog.


----------



## rflood

Sorry folks, been a while since I have been online to the forum lot's going on here at home and work. Anyway, just finished clearing out the garden to prepare for round 2 of planting. Was happy to look back and see how our first crack at an urban garden went, my wife was a little disappointed though and wonders if it is all worth it. I'm still working on her  Got the garage cleared out more and picked up a few free 5 gal jugs from Hungry Howies Pizza, eBayed and Craigslisted more stuff that is just taking up space around the house, put the Taurus 945 out on GunBroker so I can pick up a Glock or S&W 9MM and bought about 1000 rounds of .22, .308 & 5.56 ammo total plus a few boxes of 12 gauge shells. Picked up another bucket of the 84 count Wise Food food so slowly but surely things come together. JayJay thanks for the Lexington Containers headsup, if I am ever up that way I will be sure to stop by and see them.


----------



## JayJay

rflood said:


> Sorry folks, been a while since I have been online to the forum lot's going on here at home and work. Anyway, just finished clearing out the garden to prepare for round 2 of planting. Was happy to look back and see how our first crack at an urban garden went, my wife was a little disappointed though and wonders if it is all worth it. I'm still working on her  Got the garage cleared out more and picked up a few free 5 gal jugs from Hungry Howies Pizza, eBayed and Craigslisted more stuff that is just taking up space around the house, put the Taurus 945 out on GunBroker so I can pick up a Glock or S&W 9MM and bought about 1000 rounds of .22, .308 & 5.56 ammo total plus a few boxes of 12 gauge shells. Picked up another bucket of the 84 count Wise Food food so slowly but surely things come together. JayJay thanks for the Lexington Containers headsup, if I am ever up that way I will be sure to stop by and see them.


Oh, you're very welcome--I have wasted space in that 2 car garage and going back for more--gonna bring back 12 this time---I am getting serious about water shortage. Can you tell???
Oh, and we have a trailer too...:ignore:


----------



## Think Prepared

*12 free meals*

Hi,

I just ordered FREE food reserves from eFoods Global and you can do the same. I found out about this offer as the result of someone's act of kindness - someone who cared enough about me to share the value of having food reserves on hand.

Just click on this link survivalist.myefoods.com/?pcid=75361 and you can soon enjoy truly wonderful meals on the company's dime. They tell me they are the highest quality food reserves on the planet.

When you get to the site, all you have to do is click on TRY IT and take an informative tour about the importance of having food reserves in your home. At the end of the tour, you can collect 12 free servings of food - any 3 products of your choice. eFoods Global believes in the importance of being prepared so much, that they are willing to feed your family for free with absolutely no obligation.

You came to mind when I ordered my free food and I thought you might also appreciate a little kindness from eFoods Global. Take the tour, order your free food, and consider this dinner and a movie on me!

Enjoy!

Bob


----------



## Immolatus

A lantern and another defensive implement.
Spending more time with my buddy who is more in touch with the land, and aquiring knowledge of said land.


----------



## interacting

*Hurricane Irene*

Hurricane Irene is estimated to hit the New Jersey coastline about 8am this Sunday. We have emergency food. We can make our own water from the humidity in the air. We have two backup batteries. One to be used to power the sump pump and freezer and the other backup batter to power the refrigerator in the kitchen. We can recharge each battery with solar panels (one for each battery backup. We also have a battery powered television, a weather radio, and flashlights. I hope this is enough. I hope we took enough self sufficient action steps. We will now put them to the test.


----------



## Immolatus

interacting said:


> We can make our own water from the humidity in the air.


Out of curiosity how are you doing this?

Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## Beanie

Yesterday was a good day! I got 6 pints of home made tomato sauce canned, made 6 pints of jelly, canned 3 quarts of beets and 3 quarts of home made tomato soup. Oh and 2 quarts of okra and tomatoes. 

I love seeing full shelves!


----------



## thelongdrink

*canned meat*



UncleJoe said:


> Canned another 10# of chicken breast, 5# of legs and 4# of beef. I'm up to about 40# of canned meat now. :woohoo:


I have already figured out how to can vegs but how do you can meat. I would really appreciate it if you could answer that for me. thanx


----------



## stayingthegame

on a short list 7 jars of eggplant and 9 pints or sweet banana peppers. Slow garden right now


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

Let's see, last week I canned a bunch of veggies, I just picked some more green beans and I weeded the garden today. I'm hoping I can get a bunch of zucchini by next month SLOW GARDENING OVER HERE AS WELL!


----------



## pinqlady57

*eggplants help*



stayingthegame said:


> on a short list 7 jars of eggplant and 9 pints or sweet banana peppers. Slow garden right now


 how do you can eggplant? I'm tired of eating so I hust been letting it dry up. thanks


----------



## pinqlady57

*canning*



Beanie said:


> Yesterday was a good day! I got 6 pints of home made tomato sauce canned, made 6 pints of jelly, canned 3 quarts of beets and 3 quarts of home made tomato soup. Oh and 2 quarts of okra and tomatoes.
> 
> I love seeing full shelves!


how about posting recipes


----------



## NaeKid

interacting said:


> We can make our own water from the humidity in the air.





Immolatus said:


> Out of curiosity how are you doing this?
> 
> Good luck and stay safe!


The science behind it is good: Drinking Water From Air Humidity

It can either be a system that collects water via electricity (like a de-humidifier) or a system that collects water via solar (Solar Still)


----------



## UncleJoe

thelongdrink said:


> I have already figured out how to can vegs but how do you can meat. I would really appreciate it if you could answer that for me. thanx


The process is similar to low acid veggies. *Pressure can only!!!*
Different folks do it different ways; brown the meat first or not, add water of not.

I raw pack mine with water and a little salt.

Cut up and trim off most of the fat. I leave some to flavor the water turning it to broth. 
Pack your meat tightly into jars.
Add a pinch of salt. Add water to allow 1" of head space.
Process for 90min at 10#. Higher elevations require higher pressure.

Here is a site with step by step instructions.


----------



## Rancher

I like to cook meat in a large stock pot first.
Hot pack the meat in jars and cover with broth from the pot.
Be sure to can the left over broth as well. Use the same pressure/time as the meat. Beats the heck out of swansons......


----------



## neldarez

Beanie said:


> Yesterday was a good day! I got 6 pints of home made tomato sauce canned, made 6 pints of jelly, canned 3 quarts of beets and 3 quarts of home made tomato soup. Oh and 2 quarts of okra and tomatoes.
> 
> I love seeing full shelves!


Hi Beanie..........hey, how do you make your tomato sauce? I've never made or canned that but would love to try......thanks


----------



## UncleJoe

On Sunday,I canned 20qts and 6 pints of peaches and 2-1/2 pints of peach jam. Sure will taste good this winter.


----------



## Immolatus

While I'm not sure this totally counts, it does to me. 

I got a chimnea off freecycle. Outdoor heat, and can be used to cook if needed.
My newest defensive implement I posted in its own thread...


----------



## Clarice

Uncle Joe, that sounds yummy.


----------



## mamacita

I've started working on my fall garden, and I've managed to identify the insect which was far too interested in my spring garden (leaf footed bug). Now I have to find the best way of dealing with them.


----------



## LilRedHen

NaeKid said:


> With the safes, I purchased a laminator to create another level of protection for the important documents. .


I hope you are not laminating your original documents. If you read up on lamination, you will find that if the paper that you are laminating is not acid free (and most important papers are not), then the paper will continue to deterioate even after it is laminated. I have been studying archival methods for quite a while and the most important thing is to do nothing to a document that cannot be reversed.


----------



## LilRedHen

Foreverautumn said:


> Well, this weekend, I got eight more cans of veggies, and I made a $110 payment on my credit card bill (min payment is $20), $150 payment on my student loan (min payment is about $67), and I put $100 into savings and another $20 into my Rainy Day fund. I'm that much closer to getting out of debt.
> 
> If all goes well, and I don't have another disaster, I should have a cool $600 saved up in my Rainy Day Fund by the end of this month. I can either get my timing belt replaced, or I can get a new set of tires, or I can pay off the rest of my credit card balance, or I can pay one month's rent, utilities, phone, and internet. The point is, I've _some_ options now, if some unexpected expense comes up; I won't have to whip out the plastic. And it's the unexpected expenses that were getting me into trouble financially.
> 
> I'm still technically living from paycheck to paycheck, since I don't have quite a month's living expenses saved up yet, but as time goes by, that's becoming less and less true.


I think your doing a wonderful job! I only wish I could convince my grown child to do what you're doing. Just keep plugging along on this path and you will never be sorry.


----------



## LilRedHen

neldarez said:


> I actually stopped at a yard sale and did really good..........they had a brand new pressure cooker ( 6 qt) for $3. I bought it.........brand new. Also bought canning jars 5 dozen @ 3.00 dozen. Canned more green beans tonight,,,,how many green beans can a person eat in a year>> any ideas on other things to do with them? I'm going to dry some tomorrow after I get back from fishing...........


I need a new pressure cooker, but I don't think I'm nearly as lucky as you. As to the green beans, 1 can per week is 52. My mother always told me to can a 2 year quantity, since you never know if you will have a garden disaster next year. I mentally scoffed, but over the years, her advice has come true. Green beans once a week sounds boring, but if you were not able to go to the grocery store for any reason, those green beans would come in really handy.


----------



## headhunter

We've had two large trees blow down on the perimeter trails, a seventy foot spruce and a large elm. Yesterday the chainsaw and tractor were busy so was I.


----------



## Salekdarling

I bought my first dehydrator today! Not an Excaliber but it's still a dehydrator all the same. Now to learn how to use it!:beercheer:


----------



## Emerald

Salekdarling said:


> I bought my first dehydrator today! Not an Excalibur but it's still a dehydrator all the same. Now to learn how to use it!:beercheer:


:2thumb: I dehydrate quite a few things so you run into trouble you just ask! 
And congratulations again! Wifey!! lol :flower:


----------



## Salekdarling

Emerald said:


> :2thumb: I dehydrate quite a few things so you run into trouble you just ask!
> And congratulations again! Wifey!! lol :flower:


Why thank you Emerald! I'll probably be hollering for help by the end of the week. LOL!


----------



## dirtgrrl

*My oh my - where to start?*

Well, after a few fits and starts, I think I've managed to get going...

I purchased a Foodsaver (vacuums air and seals) and a Wonder Mill Junior grain grinder. Only used a few times, but so far I like them both. While visiting relatives in the midwest we obtained a free bushel of sweet corn from a neighbor who had a very productive year. We ate corn until we couldn't any more, and then froze a bunch (which stayed with the relatives), and then I dried about 35 ears. I vacpak'd half the shelled ears, and will grind the other half for cornbread or mush. I know it's not much but I'm getting practice :2thumb: I still wonder what the airport TSA people thought about my ziplock bags of dried corn in my carry-on!

I'm reworking a back closet for storage for food and equipment. I started my fall/winter garden. It's small but I'll try to expand it this winter. I purchased about 8 dozen canning jars, but they're mostly for storing dried foods I don't want to vacpak. It gets way too hot here in the summer to fire up that kind of operation, and I can put the dehydrator in the garage to do it's thing. Bought several books on seed saving, vegetable breeding, homesteading, and preserving foods without canning or freezing. And seeds! Lots of seeds!

But the best thing is, I bought a puppy! After doing a lot of research (including reading the doggy threads here) I decided on a german shepherd. I found a breeder I liked and visited her farm and met her dogs. All her dogs were healthy and friendly, even the mother with week-old pups. They were just awesome dogs, raised with the family and well-socialized. I get to bring her home in October. After a year, my house will have dog hair again!

Still on the look out for a hand-operated oil press. So far only found one brand on the internet, and no luck at auctions.

So I have several questions but I'll probably start another thread for those! Whew! Busy month!


----------



## Foreverautumn

Well, I had my first setback.

I splurged and got myself a cover for my Nook. Set me back $40, or one month, out of my rainy day fund. But then, that's okay, because I was planning on getting it anyway. Also, two of my gallon water jugs sprang a leak.  But, of course, life goes on...

Made another substantial payment on my credit card debt and my student load, making me that much closer to paying off my debts. I estimate, however, that it's going to take me another 6 months to get my credit card paid off, and another two and a half years yet to get my student load paid off. And that's assuming nothing else goes wrong. :dunno: God created the Universe in 6 days; you can imagine what can happen in 6 months or 2 1/2 years.

On a more positive note, I got a 12-can case each of ravioli and green beans, as well as some more 39-gallon garbage bags. I also broke down and got a couple of 9-led flashlights. The flashlights set me back about $9, but so far they're working a lot better than the piece of @#$% flashlights I got at the Dollar Store.


----------



## LilRedHen

I scored at a yard sale today. Found a push plow and all the attachments. It has some rust, but as soon as I get the bolts loose, I'm going to start on the rust. That little baby will be handy next year in my garden.


----------



## JayJay

LilRedHen said:


> I scored at a yard sale today. Found a push plow and all the attachments. It has some rust, but as soon as I get the bolts loose, I'm going to start on the rust. That little baby will be handy next year in my garden.


Just wondering which part of Tn you're from...I lived in Springfield for 57 years...

not city, just near whatever is okay.:wave:
Thanks


----------



## LilRedHen

Between Murfreesboro & Cookeville.

In 1949 my dad ran the Farris Lumber Company sawmill in SPringfield. He always spoke of the place with fondness.


----------



## JayJay

LilRedHen said:


> Between Murfreesboro & Cookeville.
> 
> In 1949 my dad ran the Farris Lumber Company sawmill in SPringfield. He always spoke of the place with fondness.


Oh, my, small world...I was born in 50, but I bet my only uncle living will remember.
Did you ever hear him speak of the Collins mill in Greenbrier??

My dh is a logger still.


----------



## neldarez

LilRedHen said:


> I need a new pressure cooker, but I don't think I'm nearly as lucky as you. As to the green beans, 1 can per week is 52. My mother always told me to can a 2 year quantity, since you never know if you will have a garden disaster next year. I mentally scoffed, but over the years, her advice has come true. Green beans once a week sounds boring, but if you were not able to go to the grocery store for any reason, those green beans would come in really handy.


you're absolutely right,,,,,,,,and the price of the beans can't be beat!! Shame on me for getting tired of canning when I'm so blessed to have so much to can! Thanks LilRedHen......I need reminding sometimes..........the word says not to tire of doing good and I plan to feed folks, so, wipe off knees and get back to work!!:2thumb:


----------



## neldarez

Salekdarling said:


> I bought my first dehydrator today! Not an Excaliber but it's still a dehydrator all the same. Now to learn how to use it!:beercheer:


congrats........I think they're great...especially to dry apples and pineapple! haha, those are my favorites........hamburger dried is great also!:2thumb:


----------



## neldarez

dirtgrrl said:


> Well, after a few fits and starts, I think I've managed to get going...
> 
> I purchased a Foodsaver (vacuums air and seals) and a Wonder Mill Junior grain grinder. Only used a few times, but so far I like them both. While visiting relatives in the midwest we obtained a free bushel of sweet corn from a neighbor who had a very productive year. We ate corn until we couldn't any more, and then froze a bunch (which stayed with the relatives), and then I dried about 35 ears. I vacpak'd half the shelled ears, and will grind the other half for cornbread or mush. I know it's not much but I'm getting practice :2thumb: I still wonder what the airport TSA people thought about my ziplock bags of dried corn in my carry-on!
> 
> I'm reworking a back closet for storage for food and equipment. I started my fall/winter garden. It's small but I'll try to expand it this winter. I purchased about 8 dozen canning jars, but they're mostly for storing dried foods I don't want to vacpak. It gets way too hot here in the summer to fire up that kind of operation, and I can put the dehydrator in the garage to do it's thing. Bought several books on seed saving, vegetable breeding, homesteading, and preserving foods without canning or freezing. And seeds! Lots of seeds!
> 
> But the best thing is, I bought a puppy! After doing a lot of research (including reading the doggy threads here) I decided on a german shepherd. I found a breeder I liked and visited her farm and met her dogs. All her dogs were healthy and friendly, even the mother with week-old pups. They were just awesome dogs, raised with the family and well-socialized. I get to bring her home in October. After a year, my house will have dog hair again!
> 
> Still on the look out for a hand-operated oil press. So far only found one brand on the internet, and no luck at auctions.
> 
> So I have several questions but I'll probably start another thread for those! Whew! Busy month!


my dog died and I've been without for awhile now........shepherds are my very favorite....congrats.......wonderful addition to your family!!


----------



## neldarez

Foreverautumn said:


> Well, I had my first setback.
> 
> I splurged and got myself a cover for my Nook. Set me back $40, or one month, out of my rainy day fund. But then, that's okay, because I was planning on getting it anyway. Also, two of my gallon water jugs sprang a leak.  But, of course, life goes on...
> 
> Made another substantial payment on my credit card debt and my student load, making me that much closer to paying off my debts. I estimate, however, that it's going to take me another 6 months to get my credit card paid off, and another two and a half years yet to get my student load paid off. And that's assuming nothing else goes wrong. :dunno: God created the Universe in 6 days; you can imagine what can happen in 6 months or 2 1/2 years.
> 
> On a more positive note, I got a 12-can case each of ravioli and green beans, as well as some more 39-gallon garbage bags. I also broke down and got a couple of 9-led flashlights. The flashlights set me back about $9, but so far they're working a lot better than the piece of @#$% flashlights I got at the Dollar Store.


Good job! You have made and plan and you're working it.......puts you ahead of the game in my book!!


----------



## dirtgrrl

Thanks, Nelda. My old Basset hound mix died over a year ago, and I missed him so much. My grandfather had German Shepherds when I was a kid, and I love them too. Been a long time since I had a puppy, tho!


----------



## LilRedHen

JayJay said:


> Oh, my, small world...I was born in 50, but I bet my only uncle living will remember.
> Did you ever hear him speak of the Collins mill in Greenbrier??
> 
> My dh is a logger still.


No, I never heard him talk about Greenbrier. In Springfield, he talked about a logger named Joe Dorris and his father. Joe died sometime after that and his widow and son & daughter wound up in Woodbury, TN. Dadddy worked for Farris in Nashville prior to '49 and he talked about the Cumberland river flooding the lumber yard and having to walk planks to get to the office.


----------



## JayJay

LilRedHen said:


> No, I never heard him talk about Greenbrier. In Springfield, he talked about a logger named Joe Dorris and his father. Joe died sometime after that and his widow and son & daughter wound up in Woodbury, TN. Dadddy worked for Farris in Nashville prior to '49 and he talked about the Cumberland river flooding the lumber yard and having to walk planks to get to the office.


Thanks for that info---I wish at times I still had mom and dad..oh, and granny to rehash some of those things...as I said, 6 degrees of separation..we're all brothers and sisters according to God.
God bless.


----------



## 101airborne

Added another 10 one pound propane cylinders for my lanterns and such. As well as 6 cans of WD-40, 6 rolls of duct tape. 2 rolls of heavy mil plastic, 50# each of hard wheat, sugar, and 25# of salt.


----------



## NaeKid

I just refilled my empty 20# propane tanks so I now have 7 good full tanks, five BBQ's ready to cook food, 4 propane stoves (portable and fixed) and a good sized fire-pit ... I'll be able to cook for a good portion of the winter without any issues even without electricity.

Now, to start planning / building a pop-can solar heater and attaching it to the house.


----------



## BillS

Last Friday I bought two luggable loos. They're toilet seats that snap on to five gallon buckets to make them into toilets. I also bought 3 boxes of 120 kitchen garbage bags at Sam's Club, a couple boxes of Hershey's Chocolate bars, 6 40 lb buckets of kitty litter to be used with the five gallon buckets being turned into toilets.

I also bought a 23,000 BTU kerosene heater. I only have 5 gallons of kerosene so starting tomorrow I'll buy more of that.

Yesterday I ordered two refurbished iPads from the Apple Store. I plan on ripping a bunch of my DVDs and loading them on the iPads, along with as many free aps as I can.


----------



## Emerald

BillS said:


> Last Friday I bought two luggable loos. They're toilet seats that snap on to five gallon buckets to make them into toilets. I also bought 3 boxes of 120 kitchen garbage bags at Sam's Club, a couple boxes of Hershey's Chocolate bars, 6 40 lb buckets of kitty litter to be used with the five gallon buckets being turned into toilets.
> 
> I also bought a 23,000 BTU kerosene heater. I only have 5 gallons of kerosene so starting tomorrow I'll buy more of that.
> 
> Yesterday I ordered two refurbished iPads from the Apple Store. I plan on ripping a bunch of my DVDs and loading them on the iPads, along with as many free aps as I can.


You're not going to like the kitty litter for your sanitary needs. It clumps and cuts down on odors but you can not get rid of it-it will become a huge nasty lump where every you put it after you use it.. You would be better off with a few bags of the used newspaper insulation(the loose stuff you "blow" into homes) as it will decompose and not last forever in your dump area. composting your wastes with the newspaper(or even sawdust which is usually free from sawmills) will help them break down and become useful to the soil.. I might not use it on my gardens but composted hotly and put under fruiting trees or nut trees would help boost the amount of fruits/nuts.

But we used one of the toilet seat/buckets at our cabin and it was quite nice compared to running out to the outhouse in the middle of the night. With all the trash bag liners I'd think about lining the bucket too, would keep it more "scent free" and less need to sanitize constantly.


----------



## LilRedHen

JayJay said:


> Thanks for that info---I wish at times I still had mom and dad..oh, and granny to rehash some of those things...as I said, 6 degrees of separation..we're all brothers and sisters according to God.
> God bless.


There's not a day that goes by that I don't wish I could talk to my parents, but I wouldn't have them live through their last illnesses again either. They had a far greater impact on my life than I ever knew till they were gone. We have our memories and now we are the older ones. I sometimes wonder how my future generations will remember me. Bless you too!


----------



## BillS

Emerald said:


> You're not going to like the kitty litter for your sanitary needs. It clumps and cuts down on odors but you can not get rid of it-it will become a huge nasty lump where every you put it after you use it.. You would be better off with a few bags of the used newspaper insulation(the loose stuff you "blow" into homes) as it will decompose and not last forever in your dump area. composting your wastes with the newspaper(or even sawdust which is usually free from sawmills) will help them break down and become useful to the soil.. I might not use it on my gardens but composted hotly and put under fruiting trees or nut trees would help boost the amount of fruits/nuts.
> 
> But we used one of the toilet seat/buckets at our cabin and it was quite nice compared to running out to the outhouse in the middle of the night. With all the trash bag liners I'd think about lining the bucket too, would keep it more "scent free" and less need to sanitize constantly.


Thanks for the information. I plan on dumping the entire contents of the bucket without trying to remove anything.


----------



## Neec0

BillS said:


> Thanks for the information. I plan on dumping the entire contents of the bucket without trying to remove anything.


I think that is what the other poster was saying. If you dump the entire bucket, you will have a spot of never ending kitty litter. Where are you going to continue to dump each time? Certainly you don't want 100 square feet of feces laced kitty litter laying anywhere near you or camp.


----------



## Emerald

Neec0 said:


> I think that is what the other poster was saying. If you dump the entire bucket, you will have a spot of never ending kitty litter. Where are you going to continue to dump each time? Certainly you don't want 100 square feet of feces laced kitty litter laying anywhere near you or camp.


You've hit the nail right on the head-the stuff never breaks down and just becomes a huge mess of nasty clay type stuff full of nasty pathogens. Even if you wanted to dig a huge pit for an out house and plan on dumping the kitty litter in it will never break down and fill your outhouse up rather quickly. Also the run off from it during wet times will move it around too.


----------



## NaeKid

I use bio-degradable kitty-litter to soak up automotive fluids from when I spill (over flow) gear-oil, transmission-oil, engine-oil, etc when working on my vehicles. The kitty-litter is made from all natural ingredients.

I originally purchased the kitty-litter for "poop-tubes" that I made based on instructions from a book called How to Shit in the Woods written by a lady who guides along water ways.

Great book!


----------



## Emerald

NaeKid said:


> I use bio-degradable kitty-litter to soak up automotive fluids from when I spill (over flow) gear-oil, transmission-oil, engine-oil, etc when working on my vehicles. The kitty-litter is made from all natural ingredients.
> 
> I originally purchased the kitty-litter for "poop-tubes" that I made based on instructions from a book called How to Shit in the Woods written by a lady who guides along water ways.
> 
> Great book!


kitty litter that breaks down and composts would be an exception-they do have some that are okay for that.. Swheat step(made with biodegradable wheat chaff) pine(something) made with pine sawdust. and the one that uses recycled newspapers.(we use this,, yesterday's news) But from BillS posts and the fact that I shop at the big warehouse type stores they haven't been selling that type in the 40lb buckets(at least in my local ones). 
We have spilled the "scoopable" kitty litter in the yard before(bag broke) and even clean, unused kitty litter was a nasty mess that took forever to get out of the yard. It turned into a sticky slick mess that tracked into the house and every where else and even after the winter it was still there.:gaah: We finally just got a shovel and dug the area up and took it to the dump.. We didn't want to keep adding stuff like that to our environment and switched.
Just trying to keep another member from making a huge mess that never goes away.:dunno: didn't know I was gonna start a war or anything.


----------



## mamacita

Today I added 24 cans of beans, 12 cans of pasta sauce, and 20 lb of rice to my stores. I also got a cord of firewood.


----------



## LilRedHen

Yesterday, I had $10.00 left over from my gas money, so I went to the Dollar Store. I got 4 bottles of dish liquid, 1 bottle of alcohol, 2 100 count bottles of aspirin, 1 box of band-aids and 1 box of guaze pads. I went a little over at $12.62, but I was happy.


----------



## Emerald

Be careful of storing aspirin. As it gets old it will develop a nasty vinegar smell and will not be good to use.
I wouldn't store aspirin due to the fact that near me are some big old white willows and their bark has Salicylic acid, and can be harvested and used instead. White birch and other plants also contain it.. the only other one I can think of off hand is wintergreen.

I would think if you can find the coated aspirin (like that for folks with delicat tummies) would probably last longer as the main ingredient would be encapsulated by the coating.


----------



## oldvet

LilRedHen said:


> Yesterday, I had $10.00 left over from my gas money, so I went to the Dollar Store. I got 4 bottles of dish liquid, 1 bottle of alcohol, 2 100 count bottles of aspirin, 1 box of band-aids and 1 box of guaze pads. I went a little over at $12.62, but I was happy.


Our local Sam's has 70% alcohol on sale for a little over $2.00 for two bottles. My better half picked up lever 2000 soap in a 16 count package for $7.00 and change, also at Sam's. Hopefully the sale may be nation wide.


----------



## LilRedHen

Emerald said:


> Be careful of storing aspirin. As it gets old it will develop a nasty vinegar smell and will not be good to use.
> I wouldn't store aspirin due to the fact that near me are some big old white willows and their bark has Salicylic acid, and can be harvested and used instead. White birch and other plants also contain it.. the only other one I can think of off hand is wintergreen.
> 
> I would think if you can find the coated aspirin (like that for folks with delicat tummies) would probably last longer as the main ingredient would be encapsulated by the coating.


I don't think I'll be storing the asprin that long, since the Rooster has to take one every day and I occasionally take one for headache. I had eye surgery three weeks ago, and any kind of scent or smoke sets me off now. My allergies had calmed down until then. I remember making aspirin in college - the only thing in my chem lab I did well. THanks for the tip, though


----------



## LilRedHen

oldvet said:


> Our local Sam's has 70% alcohol on sale for a little over $2.00 for two bottles. My better half picked up lever 2000 soap in a 16 count package for $7.00 and change, also at Sam's. Hopefully the sale may be nation wide.


I have never had a Sam's card. I've been there a couple of times with a friend, but never really felt like I could save enough money to justify the yearly fee. I got 8 bars of Zest for 3.88 at my Wally world, so 16 would be 7.76 and I can't drive 30 miles for the difference. :dunno:


----------



## JayJay

oldvet said:


> Our local Sam's has 70% alcohol on sale for a little over $2.00 for two bottles. My better half picked up lever 2000 soap in a 16 count package for $7.00 and change, also at Sam's. Hopefully the sale may be nation wide.


I also read at one Sam's(state??) the Spam was 4/$5...I need to get that deal.
Great price on soap, too.


----------



## JayJay

LilRedHen said:


> I have never had a Sam's card. I've been there a couple of times with a friend, but never really felt like I could save enough money to justify the yearly fee. I got 8 bars of Zest for 3.88 at my Wally world, so 16 would be 7.76 and I can't drive 30 miles for the difference. :dunno:


Same here on the card fees.
We had everything but rice--their price alone paid for our card with savings.
We aren't renewing it in March...have all the rice we need...but are buying extra for...well, maybe others??
And we can stock up before March on any items, like one more shelfing for more preps...just learned that from dh.
But, if spam is 4/$5 --that is our next purchase with the rice and shelfing.

Before Sam's, the cheapest rice I bought was at a little out of the way town IGA. Go figure..and last week, I got $2 sugar at a little town.


----------



## Foreverautumn

*An Emergency Fund Milestone*

Today, I hit a milestone for my emergency fund. I just made the $600 mark! :2thumb: If nothing goes wrong between now and the end of the year, I estimate I'll have $720 saved. My goal is $1,000.

Right now, I've got enough money saved up to:

Pay one month's rent, and
Utilities, and
Phone bill, and
Internet, and
Gas (I'm still working on enough food for one month, but I've already got over two weeks worth!)

Or:

I can pay off my credit card debt, and still have money left over
I can pay for some rather major car repairs, if need be
I can buy a whole new set of clothes, including shoes
If I REALLY wanted to go hog wild, I could even buy more preps! 

The point is, I'm almost not living from paycheck to paycheck anymore. Sure, I still sometimes have to rob Peter to pay Paul, but at least I don't have to whip out the plastic every time something goes wrong, and then pay through the nose in interest, and then find that it takes much longer than I thought to pay that all back. 

----------------------
Annoy a liberal - Take personal responsibility


----------



## Florrie2

*Prep for what you can*

Hi all, Florrie here:

I live in the Baltimore/DC suburban (formerly rural) area. Yes, I know it's Ground Zero, but I must be near a major medical center for health needs.

So, what to do?

I prep for the most likely scenario. I'm not able to live off the land, run 20 miles with a 70 pound backpack like some of you. I'm old and physically challenged. Plus, I have an un co-operative husband.

Again, what is the most likely scenario? Full blown SHTF? Probably not, at least immediately. More likely would be periodic power outages, grocery limitations, gas shortages. We do have plenty of temporary power outages, (hurricanes, downed trees, etc) so I have learned to plan for those.

I have food/water/medicine stocked for several months. I can cook on my woodstove and have plenty of firewood in my woods. Just have to chop it up. I grow lots of food and store that (canned/frozen).

If I get any money (always a problem!) I'm planning on some solar cells to run the water pump and supply power to the freezer.

If things do go pear shaped, there will be plenty of people looking for food, so I expect that I won't fare well in that scenario. But, again, I think that's unlikely, at least in the near future.

What do you all think?

Florrie

I should also add that I'm a flaming liberal, but I still don't think the government is the answer to everything!


----------



## lhalfcent

hey all here is my update from south central minnesota.
as some of you know from my thread in homesteading we been renters and our landlord defaulted on his mortgage without telling us so we had to find another place. grr
anyway, we did find a in-town home with a quarter acre to it. (we live in a rural small town) 
it was one of the original farm homes so has lots of built ins and a huge root cellar pantry. 
anyway, now we can settle for the winter and into spring.
not sure if we will stay there as I prefer to get more out of the town and into a hobby farm set up.
but this will do for now.
I am finishing my canning and dehydrating and when we are moved in this next week or two , (we have about three weeks to move out of where we are) then am setting up my smoker and going to all dry lots of meat.
we have a buffalo farm out here too and have put in a order for meat.
our local butcher is a really awesome guy and knows what I do so he saves tallow for me for soap and also have an order for beef and chicken as his chicken comes from a local amish community. 
this next three weeks will allow my brussel sprouts, cabbages, carrots and other root veggies like turnips and parsnips to finish off.
gives me time to set up a sand box in the root cellar for those. 
this week i finish harvesting all my egg plants, peppers, tomatoes and last of summer squash that survived our first early frost.
Lost most of my squashes this year to blight but will hit the farmers markets for those as the cellar is perfect condition for storing acorn squash and maybe some hubbards.
wish we had a fireplace but our new landlord is so cool about things, he owns a farm about 25 miles east of us and raises cattle and other things so we now have another prepper friend! lol He calls himself a modern amish guy. rofl
I asked him to help rig a outdoor woodstove to connect to house for heat. he has that at his farm and likes the idea and there is room. the house use to have an oil heating system and the side of the house where that used to be still has the latch door when the oil guy came to fill up the tank.
so we are going to put the stove pipes to that and connect to the heating system which is radiator heat. he is a contractor also so he knows what he is doing.
i am very excited.
the land is long and butts up to wild nature like fields and woods and loads of pheasant, ducks and grouse live out there.
so decided at my almost old age lol going to get my trapping license and learn to trap critters.
rabbits perhaps too.
found out there are ***** that like to invade our new neighbors gardens so am reading up on how to keep those pests away or else gonna have to trap them and learn to make **** skin hats! rofl
all in all i think once we move and settle in this next month i think we will be in a good place for now. having a landlord who thinks like me is so awesome!
ok there you go. 
if anyone has any ideas on hunting trapping or ***** i welcome them!


----------



## dirtgrrl

*Greetings Florrie*

from another flaming liberal! One who does take personal responsibility, can shoot pretty well, and would gut Bambi's mom in a heartbeat!

I think your situation is pretty common. The person or family that can bug out to (or lives in) their totally self-sustaining compound with several years worth of supplies and living off the land isn't going to be the norm, even among preppers. Most of us are doing what little we can, but we can't prepare for everything. Murphy's Law probably will ensure that the thing that DOES happen will be the thing we haven't thought of yet!

I see this is your first post, but you joined some time ago. If you've been lurking long, you'll notice that people are pretty friendly and helpful here, no matter who you are. I would be interested in learning how you go about preparing in your urban situation.

I am also particularly happy to see someone in your situation who doesn't feel she'll just have to give up, curl up and die when things go south!:congrat:


----------



## dirtgrrl

lhalfcent: really happy to see things working out for you. Your landlord sounds like a winner! I've heard you can eat raccoon but don't know how it tastes. Good luck!


----------



## oldvet

lhalfcent:

Well it seems as tho our prayers for you have been answered.

From what you posted it seems like a really great find that will provide for most if not all of your needs. I really like the idea of the outside firebox/stove vented into the house, if you have ample firewood then winter heating problem solved.

Congratulations on your find and may the Lord keep you and your family comfortable and safe.

I hope you didn't have to throw to many "hissy fits" to get him to agree on this one.


----------



## oldvet

Oh yeah, I almost forgot, our remedy for the ***** (as we call them in Texas and most southern states) is to drop the little mean buggers where they stand. :club: They are smart little critters and have amazing dexterity in those little hand like paws and they can get into just about any cage or enclosure, so we get rid of every one we come upon or trap.

So **** skin caps for everyone!!!! :threadbump:


----------



## lhalfcent

oldvet said:


> lhalfcent:
> 
> Well it seems as tho our prayers for you have been answered.
> 
> From what you posted it seems like a really great find that will provide for most if not all of your needs. I really like the idea of the outside firebox/stove vented into the house, if you have ample firewood then winter heating problem solved.
> 
> Congratulations on your find and may the Lord keep you and your family comfortable and safe.
> 
> I hope you didn't have to throw to many "hissy fits" to get him to agree on this one.


hissy fits? who me? :sssh:

actually i asked hubby for input and when all he did was shrug his shoulders, (usually does that grrr ) i just took the initiative signed a lease and there you. when he came home from work I told his what our new address was and that was that! rofl
lol yes all your prayers definitely worked!!!!
thank you all so much! :kiss:


----------



## lhalfcent

dirtgrrl said:


> lhalfcent: really happy to see things working out for you. Your landlord sounds like a winner! I've heard you can eat raccoon but don't know how it tastes. Good luck!


thank you! :kiss:

eat ****? hmmmmmmm


----------



## Vertigo

Prepping update:

Food:

we still maintain a few 10000 pounds of wheat, corn, rice and other grains.
we recently butchered 15 turkeys, 6 guinea fowl and a boat load of pigeons. Usually we also have more eggs than we can eat, (rate of about 2-3 per day) We have a supply line secured at a friends' farm for pig, beef and sheep. 
On the vegetable side, it is mostly summer vegetables, like tomatoes, courgettes/zucchini, cucumber, lettuce and fruits like grapes, apples, pears, raspberries and blueberries. Any excesses get canned of course. So for winter vegetables we still have some work to do, although we do get supplies every year from several friends who farms

Water:

although we have ample storage for rainwater (in the 50.000 liter range) apart from swimming pool bleach we still have not devised a way to easily clean and filter rain water. 

shelter and land:

the house is still standing  and we have also installed wrought iron entry gates, once the finances allow us, we will extend this through the entire side of the estate facing the street, with heavy brush (and chicken wire in it) for the sides. Our second lot at about 1.5km from the estate now has 50+ trees growing, which should be ready for harvesting in another 5 years or so.

Security:

Due to our location, this is still a big worry. No progress made.

Power, heat & fuel:

I'm trying to get my parents on board to buy a big generator with a battery bank, in order to provide electricity. This will probably be installed after some minor changes to the house, giving us some more room inside. There we will place an old style (electric) grain mill with all its accoutrements, the generator and probably in a seperate section, a sowing machine room for my mother. As far as heat, we have extended our stock of wood to around 60 or 70 'palettes' of wood. Which should easily last us up to 7 winters. I'm also trying to convince my dad never to let our supplies of diesel for the trucks fall below 30%. This is a though sale though, since fuel prices are rising, it is usually cost prohibitive to put too much capital in it. In the worst case, 10% still means about 4000 litres (1050 gallons)

Vehicles, tools and misc.:

Still no older vehicles, (although we still have the same vehicles, so in a sense they come oldtimers as well  ) Also no communication equipment yet, apart from some walky talkies and old radios. Thanks to my brother we now also have a professional knife sharpening machine, with a 1000 grit wheel and a leather strapped polish wheel. 

PM:

none

Summary:

we still need to work on securing our water supply and if anyone has suggestions for security (knowing that we live in euroland), I would be happy to hear them. 

so far the 11 o'clock news 

Best to all,

V.


----------



## lhalfcent

oldvet said:


> Oh yeah, I almost forgot, our remedy for the ***** (as we call them in Texas and most southern states) is to drop the little mean buggers where they stand. :club: They are smart little critters and have amazing dexterity in those little hand like paws and they can get into just about any cage or enclosure, so we get rid of every one we come upon or trap.
> 
> So **** skin caps for everyone!!!! :threadbump:


LOL
my new neighbor told me this story about the ***** invading her garden. 
apparently there have been a couple ferile cats around and they decided to make a home in her old garage. but they always hung out near the garden and every day would bring her rodent offerings and leave them on her steps. lol
well she got kinda fond of them and thankful for them keeping moles, voles and mice out of her garden. 
so she started leaving out a pan of cat food for them everyday out by the garden.
But one day she noticed that the cat food was starting to be eaten pretty fast and so she bought one of those big 25 lb bags of cat food cuz she kept running out.
after running through that bag in like 3 days she starts wondering if every cat in the neighborhood is coming around during the night. 
her job requires her to be up at 1am to get ready and be at work by 2:30 am for the shift she works.
so she goes out to the garden area to fill up the cat pan with food and lo and behold she sees a family of ***** eating the food!!!
lol
she didn't tell me what she did to chase them off but she told me that ***** was a problem. and she was sorry she accidently made the problem worse. lol
I am thinking a **** purse for her for christmas might be the ticket. lol


----------



## oldvet

**** purse? Now that's funny!:melikey:


----------



## oldvet

lhalfcent said:


> hissy fits? who me? :sssh:
> 
> actually i asked hubby for input and when all he did was shrug his shoulders, (usually does that grrr ) i just took the initiative signed a lease and there you. when he came home from work I told his what our new address was and that was that! rofl
> lol yes all your prayers definitely worked!!!!
> thank you all so much! :kiss:


Smart man. Let me guess, his response was OK Dear. 

Because you were probably ready to nail him :club: unless you got the response you wanted, like I said he is a smart man. :surrender:


----------



## lhalfcent

oldvet said:


> Smart man. Let me guess, his response was OK Dear.
> 
> Because you were probably ready to nail him :club: unless you got the response you wanted, like I said he is a smart man. :surrender:


  he is a smart man. very smart.


----------



## LilRedHen

neldarez said:


> you're absolutely right,,,,,,,,and the price of the beans can't be beat!! Shame on me for getting tired of canning when I'm so blessed to have so much to can! Thanks LilRedHen......I need reminding sometimes..........the word says not to tire of doing good and I plan to feed folks, so, wipe off knees and get back to work!!:2thumb:


I received my yard-sale canning jars last night - they were even delivered to my door! 80 cans for less than $15.00 and most had rings. :woohoo:

Today it's raining, so I'm going to inventory my canned goods, and try to find a place to store my new cans.


----------



## Florrie2

Nice to meet you, Dirtgrrl! I prep largely by just thinking about the most likely scenario. Buy canned stuff when on sale, rotate the stock. I grow a nice garden and buy fresh from my local farmers. Although I'm a vegetarian, the Hubby needs MEAT! There are some local ranchers here who sell beef, lamb and chicken off their farms. Also some hunters who shoot Bambi in our woods and share the meat. I cook, freeze and can what I grow, make jams from wild raspberries and mulberries on our property. I cook pretty much everything from scratch, so loss of grocery (periodic) doesn't really affect us much.

We're not exactly urban, where we live is mostly farms and large homesteads. We have a few acres on well and septic, and back onto parkland, so it's pretty rural. But go 10 miles and there are townhouses, shopping centers, etc.

We should keep in touch.

Florrie


----------



## Salekdarling

Counted my 2 liters of water (I got to stop drinking soda. ...so far I got 14 liters of water which is equivalent to almost 4 gallons. All together I have 6 gallons of water stored away. 

Keep in mind, I just moved and left most of my preps at home for my family to use and I live in a small apartment so I'm not storing THAT much food and water. I'm just going to make more efficient bug out bags because I sure ain't staying in the city! :nuts:

Researching bags now for GHBs for me and the hubby and ordering oxygen absorbers.


----------



## headhunter

I took the grandson squirrel hunting for the 1st time this weekend. He shoots his Henry quite well on targets both paper and steel. Shooting at critters with fur and that move was a new adventure. The second day He used his 20 gauge. Walking in the woods - three or four steps and stop. Watch and listen. Pick up your feet Your making way more noise than grandpa and you weigh a whole lot less. It was fun and for a first timer, I was pleased. He was grinning from ear to ear. Some skills you you've got to learn by doing


----------



## lhalfcent

headhunter how fun! lol
speaking of hunting...gosh my 20 year old daughter is engaged to guy who hunts!!!
I am so excited! he is going to teach me to shoot with a rifle and all that!
I was about to get my trapping license but then he offered to teach me to shoot and hunt. 
with all the pheasant, grouse and wild turkeys and deer around here... i have hope for my chest freezer and pantry! lol
Got my smoker cleaned out and gonna smoke some large free range chickens i got from an amish farm courtesy of my local butcher friend. these suckers are the size of small turkeys! lol
yummmm


----------



## JayJay

Hi all, Florrie here:

I live in the Baltimore/DC suburban (formerly rural) area. Yes, I know it's Ground Zero, but I must be near a major medical center for health needs.

So, what to do?

I prep for the most likely scenario. I'm not able to live off the land, run 20 miles with a 70 pound backpack like some of you. I'm old and physically challenged. Plus, I have an un co-operative husband.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hi, and I hope you don't think all here have BOBs to hit the road.
I have 6 BOBs and they are right beside the door in the pantry going out to the garage w. car having a huge military locker filled w. blankets, firestarter bucket, and a food bucket---where the car goes, in an emergency, the bags, dh and I go.
Car stops??? So do we...we are 61 and 63, out of shape, one with healing broken toes, and one with bad knees/overweight...we ain't running, if you get my drift.
I just pray often...God bless my broken, lost America.

Screw the federal reserve...don't even ask.:scratch


----------



## Asatrur

We had a busy weekend
Continued work on the chicken coop
Put away 15 gallons of gas including buying a new 5 gallon gas container
Helped our dairy rescue a trapped pregnant cow
Donated most of our stored water to the dairy since the trapped cow destroyed part of their well system
Helped the dairy rebuild part of their well system
Treated the truck with sea flow
Harvested the last of the freeze intolerant vegetables
Put away another 525 rds of .22 LR
Replaced our stored water
Worked on clearing out the garage to open up more space
Picked up 2 more 3 gallon buckets from the local bakery


----------



## oldvet

Asatrur said:


> We had a busy weekend
> Continued work on the chicken coop
> Put away 15 gallons of gas including buying a new 5 gallon gas container
> Helped our dairy rescue a trapped pregnant cow
> Donated most of our stored water to the dairy since the trapped cow destroyed part of their well system
> Helped the dairy rebuild part of their well system
> Treated the truck with sea flow
> Harvested the last of the freeze intolerant vegetables
> Put away another 525 rds of .22 LR
> Replaced our stored water
> Worked on clearing out the garage to open up more space
> Picked up 2 more 3 gallon buckets from the local bakery


Hey when you folks finally decide to really start working on your weekends off let us know. :

Seriously, how in the world did you find the time and energy to do all that?
I guess my 64 years is showing because I got exausted just reading what you did. 

DM


----------



## whome

I started a second job so I can buy more preps


----------



## Salekdarling

Just made an order for some heirloom seeds. Only three packets. Two of tomatoes and 1 packet of basil. Don't have a lot of money right now to splurge. Slow and steady wins the race right?


----------



## Salekdarling

whome said:


> I started a second job so I can buy more preps


I need to do the same...but I put my two weeks in at my job because I'm working for peanuts and haven't had a day off in 12 days. Already got three job offers. (Not police work, sadly. Working on that though)

My poor house is saying, "Clean me, thoroughly please!"


----------



## goshengirl

Salekdarling said:


> Slow and steady wins the race right?


Indeed it does! :2thumb:

A year ago we had hardly any food storage or supplies of any kind. I felt so behind. Working slowly it felt like it would take forEVER to get anywhere with it. Then one day - as I was organizing our food stores to take a bigger location, for the second time - I realized we're doing pretty darn well. And it was slow and steady that did it. 

You've had a lot of changes lately, and I know you're starting from scratch again - but little by little you're going to get there.


----------



## Salekdarling

goshengirl said:


> Indeed it does! :2thumb:
> 
> A year ago we had hardly any food storage or supplies of any kind. I felt so behind. Working slowly it felt like it would take forEVER to get anywhere with it. Then one day - as I was organizing our food stores to take a bigger location, for the second time - I realized we're doing pretty darn well. And it was slow and steady that did it.
> 
> You've had a lot of changes lately, and I know you're starting from scratch again - but little by little you're going to get there.


You don't know how hard it is for me to not go "all out" when grocery shopping. LOL! I'm trying to keep within our needs and not splurge. I'm quitting my job come this Friday and don't think I want to find another job that requires me to work more then 32 hours a week...because if I work more then that, my house turns into a disaster area. (Hubby is obviously lazy. )

I went grocery shopping last night and stocked up on canned goods. Need more TP! I'll get that on the next shopping trip.


----------



## 101airborne

First item was not really a "prep" but more a luxury. Bought a texsport camp "bathroom" it's a 4'X4'X6' tent that has a 5 gallon solar heater shower, outside towel hangers, area for soap and other items. You can also put a portible toilet inside for privacy if needed.

Otherwise I added 3 (48 count) boxes of generic "benadryl", 3 packages of immodium, and 2 large bottles of saline solution. From CVS

picked up 2 poison remedy kits for the dogs from amazon.com


----------



## 101airborne

Salekdarling said:


> You don't know how hard it is for me to not go "all out" when grocery shopping. LOL! I'm trying to keep within our needs and not splurge. I'm quitting my job come this Friday and don't think I want to find another job that requires me to work more then 32 hours a week...because if I work more then that, my house turns into a disaster area. (Hubby is obviously lazy. )
> 
> I went grocery shopping last night and stocked up on canned goods. Need more TP! I'll get that on the next shopping trip.


Something to consider also. If you live in/ near a larger city watch the auction notices. Due to the economy several stores have closed in our area, each one has had auctions to sell remaining stock. After 5 such auctions I have enough TP stocked ( I think we have 25 cases) to last us about 12-13 years. Along with enough "feminine products to last half a dozen women about 15 years. But when you end up paying about .25 a pack of 24 rolls of tp and .50 a package of 48 feminine pads you hate to not but all you can get.
Just a thought for cheap preps.

Otherwise hope all goes okay with job change. I know how you feel sometimes. I think that if I didn't cook or do laundry my wife would starve naked LOL.


----------



## JayJay

Salekdarling said:


> You don't know how hard it is for me to not go "all out" when grocery shopping. LOL!
> 
> I know the feeling---I haven't bought groceries (real groceries) for over a year---so I decided to replace lots of what I'd used from the storage room...WHILE AT THE GROCERY----IT WAS HARD NOT TO PICK UP A CASE!!!!LOL...LOL..LOL


----------



## headhunter

I received a phone call from a young friend, ex-student, and ex-neighbor asking if I would be home in about a half hour; he had some boxes for me. When he showed up , he asked if I was still shooting. I replied,"Only enough to excite the neighbors." Where upon he presented me with his deceased father's reloading equipment. The ex-neighbor shoots shotgun but no metallic cartridges. "These were just sitting around." His dad's loading equipment is probably twenty years newer than my own. There were 4 additional die sets, three were for calibers I didn't have.


----------



## Salekdarling

oldsoldier said:


> Something to consider also. If you live in/ near a larger city watch the auction notices. Due to the economy several stores have closed in our area, each one has had auctions to sell remaining stock. After 5 such auctions I have enough TP stocked ( I think we have 25 cases) to last us about 12-13 years. Along with enough "feminine products to last half a dozen women about 15 years. But when you end up paying about .25 a pack of 24 rolls of tp and .50 a package of 48 feminine pads you hate to not but all you can get.
> Just a thought for cheap preps.
> 
> Otherwise hope all goes okay with job change. I know how you feel sometimes. I think that if I didn't cook or do laundry my wife would starve naked LOL.


Auction notices are in the newspapers correct? Classified? Sorry if that sounds silly. I've never been to an auction before.


----------



## oldvet

Salekdarling said:


> Auction notices are in the newspapers correct? Classified? Sorry if that sounds silly. I've never been to an auction before.


Nope not silly at all. I would guess that the classified ads would be the source for the auctions in your area. I don't know if you have any on line auctions in your area, but if you do they are an excellent source of all types of items for us preppers. You can get some really good and needed items for a fraction of their original costs.

As an example:

I just bid on and won the bid for 6 brand new Military web belts (LBE type) for a total of $6.80 after their (Swico Auctions) percentage and taxes. Those belts normally sell anywhere from $4.00 to $8.00 each, so I would say that I saved at least $18.00.

Good luck and good bidding.


----------



## Meerkat

Our preps are one step forward and two steps back. But we do have some plants going and chickens .
Far as the ammo we can depend on our neighbors for most of that,they never met prey they did'nt like. Hunting season its liek a war zone around here. When we had the horse and donkey they almost jumoped in our laps trimming its hooves ,after being here a few months the donk calmed dowm and the horse did too later on.At that time I did'nt like the neighbors,now I am glad they love guns .We do take cover now and then though.


----------



## UncleJoe

Salekdarling said:


> Auction notices are in the newspapers correct? Classified? Sorry if that sounds silly. I've never been to an auction before.


Auction Zip - Live Auction Locator - Find Auctions Anywhere!

Type in your zip code and you're ready to go.

One thing to keep in mind at an auction; know what things cost. Some auctions will have family members in attendance. This past spring I watched two family members bidding against each other for an arrow head collection. It went to $2200.00 till one of them gave up. I've seen guns go for 3-4 times their real value. Some folks just don't think. :nuts:


----------



## Salekdarling

UncleJoe said:


> Auction Zip - Live Auction Locator - Find Auctions Anywhere!
> 
> Type in your zip code and you're ready to go.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind at an auction; know what things cost. Some auctions will have family members in attendance. This past spring I watched two family members bidding against each other for an arrow head collection. It went to $2200.00 till one of them gave up. I've seen guns go for 3-4 times their real value. Some folks just don't think. :nuts:


Hey thanks Uncle Joe!


----------



## Ezmerelda

I bought a 1/2 bushel of organic concord grapes and have been on a jam-making frenzy! I ruined the first batch, but figured out my mistake. I figure I have about 8 more pints still to go, if I can get to it before the remaining grapes rot in the fridge. 

And, I saved the seeds from the last batch I made (I seeded the grapes before cooking), so I can add to my infant vineyard next spring. Eventually, I hope to grow enough on my own to stock up on Grape Jam (it's one of those things that are hard to keep around my house).


----------



## ZoomZoom

Scored pretty nicely yesterday.
Two 100# propane tanks. One full, the other empty. $80. Not bad considering that it's $75 just to fill a 100#'er.


----------



## Clarice

Lucky you bc.


----------



## lefty

I got a dehyrator the other day and am going to start dehydrating. I want to really start uping my food preps.


----------



## 101airborne

Didn't need any but walmart had the 6 packs of 60, 75, and 100 watt incedecent light bulbs on sale 3/$1 so I bought 20 of each. Also added another 20 cans of spam @ .75 a can. 4 large jars of peanut butter. Also ordered 2 of the 275 serving food storage buckets from the local survival store, along with a bucket each of Dog and cat survival supplies.


----------



## Davarm

oldsoldier said:


> Didn't need any but walmart had the 6 packs of 60, 75, and 100 watt incedecent light bulbs on sale 3/$1 so I bought 20 of each. Also added another 20 cans of spam @ .75 a can. 4 large jars of peanut butter. Also ordered 2 of the 275 serving food storage buckets from the local survival store, along with a bucket each of Dog and cat survival supplies.


I would usually rather eat the dog and cat than the spam, but at $.75 a can I could learn to like spam again. How hard and where would one have to shop to find a buy like that?


----------



## headhunter

Yesterday we replaced the "shoes" on the wife's Jeep. Last week some mechanical repairs, a relay and two vacuum lines. Checked the "zero" on the .270 and found it is still perfect, gotta love that B&C stock with it's full aluminum bedding. Having changed bullet wts. with the 6mm , found I needed a 4 1/2 inch adjustment to the left and 1 inch down.


----------



## ajsmith

I recently bought a Ruger P-89 and last week our local Bi-Mart had 9mm on sale at $9 a box of 50. I bought 2 boxes and was going to get some more but the sale ended on sunday and I had to help a friend and missed out on getting more. Hopefully they will have another sale soon.


----------



## ajsmith

I picked up some Gauze Pads, some Rolled Gauze and some Alcohol Cleansing Pads from the Dollar Tree. They finally got in some good quality products.


----------



## headhunter

An old friend is headed for Europe-new duty station, and in a box of misc, there was some "quick-clot" and a new bottle of alcohol; as well as a new hydration pack & bladder.


----------



## Foreverautumn

It's been quite a while since I've posted, almost three months! Time flies when you're having fun!

In the meantime, I've acquired a little over a month's worth of food, and as of last night, I've put another $100 into my Emergency fund, bringing the total so far to $720. I've decided to go the Dave Ramsey route, and pay the minimums on my debt for right now, until I can put aside $1000. I could, of course, continue my normal course of action, continuing to pay down my debts, while putting aside $20 out of each paycheck into my Emergency Fund, but until I get $1000 set aside, I feel like I'm running a race with Murphy, so I'm stepping up the pace considerably.

I should have that goal achieved by the end of January, knock on wood. Then I can focus on getting my debts paid off. I should have my credit card paid off by either April or May, then I can put that payment towards my student loan, in addition to the amount I already pay.

I've also just gone on a written budget and a cash envelope system, I just started it the other day. Back in October, I found that I had almost an entire week of month left at the end of my money, much to my dismay. While that doesn't happen very often, it does happen more often than I care to admit. I decided I needed to live just a bit more deliberately. Time will tell, of course, how well I stick to it. This is a radical departure from how I usually handle my finances.


----------



## oldvet

Foreverautumn said:


> It's been quite a while since I've posted, almost three months! Time flies when you're having fun!
> 
> In the meantime, I've acquired a little over a month's worth of food, and as of last night, I've put another $100 into my Emergency fund, bringing the total so far to $720. I've decided to go the Dave Ramsey route, and pay the minimums on my debt for right now, until I can put aside $1000. I could, of course, continue my normal course of action, continuing to pay down my debts, while putting aside $20 out of each paycheck into my Emergency Fund, but until I get $1000 set aside, I feel like I'm running a race with Murphy, so I'm stepping up the pace considerably.
> 
> I should have that goal achieved by the end of January, knock on wood. Then I can focus on getting my debts paid off. I should have my credit card paid off by either April or May, then I can put that payment towards my student loan, in addition to the amount I already pay.
> 
> I've also just gone on a written budget and a cash envelope system, I just started it the other day. Back in October, I found that I had almost an entire week of month left at the end of my money, much to my dismay. While that doesn't happen very often, it does happen more often than I care to admit. I decided I needed to live just a bit more deliberately. Time will tell, of course, how well I stick to it. This is a radical departure from how I usually handle my finances.


It may be a radical departure for you, but the light did go on and you realized that you needed a plan so you developed and implimented one. With those steps you took you have set youself on a path of survival. Good on ya. :congrat: I betcha you will stick to it.

Now learn as much as you can about the back to basics style of living, find yourself a good BOL, and well the list of what you need to do is virtually endless. Don't let the fact that there is a lot to do and learn get you down because I can promise you that no matter how well some of us are prepared there is always something else that we will need or could do to better our chances. 
Do the best you can in the time left us and whatever you are able to store, learn, or acomplish will greatly improve your chances of survival. Hang in there kiddo and you will make it.


----------



## goshengirl

Keep it up, ForeverAutumn! You're doing great! :congrat:

Whenever you've done as much as you can financially for the month, remember to stock up on knowledge.  There's lots at the library


----------



## Salekdarling

My mum bought me two mini led flashlights, and my baby brother actually gets bags of food sent home with him every Thursday from school. Since I'm 100% broke and can't afford to buy food right now, (thanks to my car accident) I will be able to use some of the stored food I bought last year and what my youngest brother is acquiring from school. I'm definitely thankful for my family's offerings. 

Using my preps before I even really got started. Boo. At least I got my flashlights...but not even those will feed me. Lol.


----------



## headhunter

The grandson didn't get his deer, but on Wednesday evening of the week we spent together, "Grandpa , there's a grouse. Can I shoot it?" He did what he should. As he was squeezing the dang bird took a notion, lowered its head and took two steps. There was an explosion of feathers. A 6mm with 95 grain Nosler partitions is not designed as a grouse load. When he picked it up the bird that should have been 12-13 inches long it was close to 20, the breast was perfect but featherless. He and his dad ate it the following Tuesday. The GS chose not to shoot a doe or the spike we saw.
Grandma added a package of canned albacore tuna and a package of canned chicken to the larder.
A Midway order of 1K of 9mm plated bullets, 1K of .357 plated bullets, and 500 .223 jacketed bullets arrived. This should last for a little while. While Christmas shopping at Cabela's 1K of CCI primers and a pound of Bullseye powder "fell" into the cart as well.
Christmas shopping was interesting. Continuing as the past several years, a paranoid grandpa helping the people without labeling their presents as "preps". Two people got Leathermen, little brother got a lg. diamond sharpener, the son in-law a reloading manual and .45 ACP dies, the grand daughter a rifle case (pink of course), a close friend in the service a portable water filter, Pelter electronic muffs to another friend, a set of nephews 3 folding knives. I think grandma will get a replacement cover for her portable greenhouse and---. One daughter needed cash (but got a sleeping bag for her b-day). The eldest daughter, -let's forget that one!
Merry Christmas to one and all!


----------



## PS360

I've been acclimating myself to the sight of blood, so far I've been watching youtube videos of people testing their blood sugar it seems like I can practically feel it when they poke their fingers :gaah:, one I've become acclimated to that I'll move on to blood donation videos.


----------



## mamacita

I've had a baby recently, and even though I use disposables, I've added some cloth diapers to my preps. I'll try them out soon.

I've also gotten a couple of pairs of crocs for my older son. My kids have all used crocs, and they're great because they fit practically forever, and wear out slowly. I plan on putting one of the pairs away for the future. When it fits in the budget, I'll get some for the baby to use when he's a toddler.


----------



## ajsmith

mamacita, congrats on the new little one. I used cloth diapers on my first child, they do work great and once he doesn't need them anymore they can be used for lots of other things. They worked great for taking wax off my vehicles...lol

As for things I recently acquired, my adopted son gave me the back pack he used in Iraq where he was a Striker Commander. It's a "Camelbak" max gear, he used it as a three day pack. Still has some dirt on it from Iraq...lol

For X-mas I received good Craftsman portable tool box I'll use in my "Bug Out Trailer", and a Totes LED headlamp with pivoting light head.


----------



## ajsmith

Almost forgot, my adopted son got me the Department of the Army Field Manual FM 21-76 Survival book and a John "Lofty" Wiseman SAS Survival Handbook revised edition. 

I guess it's time to get real about building a library.


----------



## sailaway

PS360 said:


> I've been acclimating myself to the sight of blood, so far I've been watching youtube videos of people testing their blood sugar it seems like I can practically feel it when they poke their fingers :gaah:, one I've become acclimated to that I'll move on to blood donation videos.


Please acclimate yourself for me PS360, I still can't look at the xrays of my pinned together broken leg:gaah: from a year ago. As for needles forget it.


----------



## headhunter

sailaway, funny how long lasting 12 rules are, bein' here it looks as if the motto stuck too. 
We've had a spell on unseasonably warm weather. It was a good chance to test out the generator, run the 4 wheeler, and run the John Deere (with the mellow weather haven't had to bucket or blow snow). I also charged up the camper battery. I've been waitin' on the ground to really freeze to take down a lg. oak. I did one this summer and she buried a lg. branch in the ground a few feet. I don't want that to happen to the front lawn. Somehow grandma may have a dim view of that!


----------



## Foreverautumn

*Another milestone achieved!*

As of today, I now have $1,000 in my emergency fund! Now, I can focus on getting my debts paid off! I've still got just over $300 in credit card debt and $3500 in a student loan, yet. I'm not quite so worried about the credit card debt, I can get that paid off in about 3 or 4 months tops, but rather it's the student loan I'm rather worried about; it's still going to take another year and a half to get that sucker paid off. But I'm hoping that once I get my credit card paid off, the amount I normally paid into that will help me pay off the loan much quicker, but I'm willing to bet it'll only shave off about 6-7 months. Still, it's better than nothing! And at least now I won't have to whip out the plastic every time something goes wrong. I just hope and pray I'll be debt free by the time our economy collapses.


----------



## elder

gypsysue said:


> I picked up the spare pair of eyeglasses I ordered and now have two spares. My husband bought a dozen pair of reading glasses from the Dollar store.


I separated my prescription into distant and near vision and ordered a pair of each at $6.95 per plus shipping (including magnetic sunshades) from Buy Prescription Eyeglasses Online | Mens Womens Fashion | EyeBuyDirect.com.


----------



## Salekdarling

Last week, bought a recipe book and a gardening book at a half price book store. Today, bought three bins to start my vermicompost and ordered my worms. Went to a thrift store, bought two candles and a websters medical dictionary.

Going to hide a couple cans of food in the spare bedroom, just so I kind of "forget about them" as I go through my pantry to cook. Going to start doing that again everytime I go shopping until I have a nice little stockpile going. Sucks to start over, and yet totally fun to watcch the stock grow!


----------



## pegleg

gypsysue said:


> I picked up the spare pair of eyeglasses I ordered and now have two spares. My husband bought a dozen pair of reading glasses from the Dollar store.


 Thanks for the in-put. Been so concentrated on the belly never even thought about being able to reading whats in the bottle/packaging. LOL


----------



## showmegal

This week, 20# rice, 8# pinto beans, 50# wheat, peanut butter, powdered milk, cocoa powder, lighters and matches. Canned 20 qts chicken broth, 6qts veggie soup, vacuum sealed and froze 9# shredded chicken.


----------



## Salekdarling

Added 4 gallons of water to my stock this morning. Slow and steady wins the race! :2thumb:


----------



## elder

elder said:


> I separated my prescription into distant and near vision and ordered a pair of each at $6.95 per plus shipping (including magnetic sunshades) from Buy Prescription Eyeglasses Online | Mens Womens Fashion | EyeBuyDirect.com.


I received the glasses today and they are OK. I found a 20% coupon online, so my total for both pairs including shipping was $16.57. It takes a couple of weeks to get them and they send several status updates probably to cover the shipping time from China(?).


----------



## Salekdarling

Ordered oxygen absorbers today. Placed two gallons of water in the trunk of my car, stocked up on some canned gods. Will need to reorganize my pantry to get the best of my space.


----------



## UncleJoe

Salekdarling said:


> Placed two gallons of water in the trunk of my car


I know it's been a mild winter for us here in PA but if that should change, you might have a problem.


----------



## Salekdarling

UncleJoe said:


> I know it's been a mild winter for us here in PA but if that should change, you might have a problem.


How much should I put in my car? I have about 24 gallons of water put away in my spare room. Been using arizona ice tea gallon jugs and 2 liter bottles.


----------



## ajsmith

Salekdarling said:


> How much should I put in my car? I have about 24 gallons of water put away in my spare room. Been using arizona ice tea gallon jugs and 2 liter bottles.


I think Uncle Joe is referring to the problem you may have if the water freezes. It expands when it freezes and may break open your containers and then when it thaws you have a mess and no water.


----------



## Salekdarling

ajsmith said:


> I think Uncle Joe is referring to the problem you may have if the water freezes. It expands when it freezes and may break open your containers and then when it thaws you have a mess and no water.


I have the jugs filled up 3/4 of the way because of freezing.  Which means I should add a couple more jugs either way since they aren't all filled up. I need to figure out something along the lines of hydration if and when my water freezes. Pain the butt!


----------



## ajsmith

Salekdarling said:


> I have the jugs filled up 3/4 of the way because of freezing.  Which means I should add a couple more jugs either way since they aren't all filled up. I need to figure out something along the lines of hydration if and when my water freezes. Pain the butt!


Yeah, water can be a pain in the butt. I still haven't figured out how to deal with it where I live either. We can be as hot as 113 in the summer and as cold as -13 in the winter.

I did add to my preps to day in the way of a couple of book from the thrift store. I picked up a Home Medical Encyclopedia and Uncommon Cures for Everyday Ailments. Both are hard cover and in great shape for .25 cents each.


----------



## denniscarmichael

Gypsysue,
All you really need to do to keep deer, rabbits and other varmints away from your orchard is to plant marigolds around the whole thing or around each tree. Only humans like them. The odor that they put out drives them off, they won't go anywhere near them. Cheaper than fencing and more beautiful.


----------



## katfish

Plastic water bottles and 2-liters usually withstand freezing really well. During the summer we fill 'em up and throw them in the freezer til they're solid so we have cold water while we're working. My wife carries water in her car in old plastic juice bottles and even when we had record lows last winter they were fine. But since there is always an exception to every rule I would recommend testing the jugs in the freezer if you have any doubts.


----------



## NaeKid

I used to ride lots of long-distance bicycle, so I still have the water-bottles that used to be mounted in the cage on the downtubes. Those same cages easily attach to the roll-bars on my Jeeps. I refresh my water bottles when going for long drives and carry them in my Jeep. As far as keeping water in a vehicle just for emergency use, I keep several water-pouches (Datrex) in my Jeep's saddle-bags (made by BackTrail Outfitters) right beside my containers of GORP and such.


----------



## neldarez

showmegal said:


> This week, 20# rice, 8# pinto beans, 50# wheat, peanut butter, powdered milk, cocoa powder, lighters and matches. Canned 20 qts chicken broth, 6qts veggie soup, vacuum sealed and froze 9# shredded chicken.


Hey,showmegal. Is it hard to can ( and make) chicken broth? Could you tell me how you did that? On the veggie soup, did you cook the whole batch of soup and then can it in waterbath?


----------



## UncleJoe

neldarez said:


> On the veggie soup, did you cook the whole batch of soup and then can it in waterbath?


Don't know about "showme" but I will make a large stock pot of beef-barley soup. We'll eat it fresh that day and I can it the next. 
*ALWAYS pressure can it if it has meat or low acid veggies.*
When I started my canning adventure nearly 5 years ago, DW made a pot of chicken corn soup. I decided to try to can some of it. Not having a pressure canner at the time, I used the BWB. The jars sealed so I put them on the shelf in the cellar. A couple weeks later I was down there doing something and caught a whiff of something unpleasant. A quick search turned up a half dozen jars of corn soup that had mold in them. One still had it's seal but I through them all out. Don't take a chance canning anything with meat in a BWB.


----------



## Clarice

neldarez said:


> Hey,showmegal. Is it hard to can ( and make) chicken broth? Could you tell me how you did that? On the veggie soup, did you cook the whole batch of soup and then can it in waterbath?


DH and I can chicken broth all the time. First we debone the chicken and can the meat. Then all the bones and skin etc goes in a big pot and is boiled to make the broth. Remove bones & other scraps. Let sit in the fridge over night to allow the fat to rise. Skim off the fat and can the broth.
The bones and scraps are put thru the meat grinder and that we can for dog food.


----------



## neldarez

Clarice said:


> DH and I can chicken broth all the time. First we debone the chicken and can the meat. Then all the bones and skin etc goes in a big pot and is boiled to make the broth. Remove bones & other scraps. Let sit in the fridge over night to allow the fat to rise. Skim off the fat and can the broth.
> The bones and scraps are put thru the meat grinder and that we can for dog food.


so you don't pour any of the broth over the chicken when you can it? Don't mean to be dumb, have never done this. oh wait, you debone the chicken and can it raw?


----------



## Foreverautumn

This weekend, I bought a 3.5 gal container of water, about 2 pints of honey, 8 AAA batteries, a dozen cans of whole-wheat lasagna, and a dozen cans of mixed veggies.

Also, I'm now $110 closer to getting my credit card paid off, and another $150 closer to paying off my student loan. I've now got enough saved to get my timing belt replaced, and I've made an appointment to get that done this weekend.

I got my $1,000 emergency fund saved up just in the nick of time. I had to have some brake work done that very weekend, and it wound up costing me about $340. Thank God I didn't have to whip out the plastic. Now, if only my timing belt can hold out until I can get it replaced, things will finally start looking up.


----------



## DJgang

Bought a case of canned items today.

Built a cinder block rocket stove.

http://nashvillecashandcarry.com/Products/CannedandDryFoods/tabid/105/Default.aspx

^^ anyone ever been anywhere like this?


----------



## timmie

got a greenhouse so i can plant my own seeds. if or when tshtf i want to be as ready as possible.we have a tractor,dh just bought a middle buster for it.if the gas gets wher we can't use it we will revert back to the old ways.we wre both raised on farms.our grandparents went through the great depression.i learned everything i could from them.


----------



## ajsmith

DJgang said:


> Bought a case of canned items today.
> 
> Built a cinder block rocket stove.
> 
> http://nashvillecashandcarry.com/Products/CannedandDryFoods/tabid/105/Default.aspx
> 
> ^^ anyone ever been anywhere like this?


Yes I sure have, we have a cash and carry a couple towns to the south, in Bend. But it's not "food and party supplies", it's food and restaurant supplies. Great place, we get our #10 cans of sausage gravy there...


----------



## DJgang

Thanks AJ

Now...anyone have a good link on how to dress a chicken...yep, hubby agreed to kill 'em if I wil skin 'em.


----------



## snipers_girl101

http://everything2.com/title/How+to+kill%2C+pluck+and+dress+a+chicken

Had to think about that one a minute...I never liked to eat my chickens, just the eggs, but every once in a while I'd do it to stay in practice. I'd pick one that was mean


----------



## stayingthegame

how about top hat and tails.:2thumb:


----------



## DJgang

snipers_girl101 said:


> http://everything2.com/title/How+to+kill%2C+pluck+and+dress+a+chicken
> 
> Had to think about that one a minute...I never liked to eat my chickens, just the eggs, but every once in a while I'd do it to stay in practice. I'd pick one that was mean


Well...I am bad about not taking care of my roosters and they end up missing. I had one that would chase the kids and flog them, so I need to start killing 'em. Don't really want to, but figure that's just another thing I need to know. And maybe print out some directions on how to dress them and deer.

We don't kill deer. But we will if we have to, know what I mean? Thank you!!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I started getting together some emergency gear and bug out bags. Some of the items I have we use while camping. Been adding a few small things here and there. 
I don't want to go into the extent of my preps but I don't mind sharing a few and learning a few more.
I started canning last year. We'll be finishing up our canned foods late spring to rotate out and have the jars ready for the new crop. I have plenty of heirloom seeds to plant in the spring.
We still have plenty of home made beer and wine. I figure if SHTF, people will still want to trade for booze. It may even be safer then the available water.
The bulk of my preps so far will be training and knowledge. If I happen to lose my gear in a bug out situation, I can always restart and fashion new equipment.


----------



## DJgang

Making beer is definitely on my list to start doing. 

Dang, dang dang! I bought a few food grade buckets at lowes, had bought some Mylar bags, absorbers, etc and finally have bought up enough stuff to put in two buckets. So I get things ready, and NO ONE TOLD ME that you have to use all the oxygen absorbers at once! I thought they would be individually packages at those prices! Dang! I am so mad!

Live and learn. Now I either go buy more stuff and buckets, or find another way to store those items.


----------



## BillM

DJgang said:


> Making beer is definitely on my list to start doing.
> 
> Dang, dang dang! I bought a few food grade buckets at lowes, had bought some Mylar bags, absorbers, etc and finally have bought up enough stuff to put in two buckets. So I get things ready, and NO ONE TOLD ME that you have to use all the oxygen absorbers at once! I thought they would be individually packages at those prices! Dang! I am so mad!
> 
> Live and learn. Now I either go buy more stuff and buckets, or find another way to store those items.


You don't have to use them all at once.

Just remove the number you need and put the remainder of them in a sealed mason jar.


----------



## NaeKid

BOM #2 is now complete .. 

1981 Suzuki GS850L (Limited) edition wearing a Vetter fairing, Shoei saddle-bags and it is all tuned-up ready to BugOut if required. It will become my primary highway motorbike to and from work as well as other long trips. It has only 57,000km on the clock so it is barely broke-in. I am waiting for my replacement windshield for the fairing due to the bike falling over and cracking the windshield.

Ya, my garage is messy - I just did a bunch of wood-working in there just as soon as I finished putting the bike back together ...


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I'm not going into details, but the family is a bit safer today as I've exercised my 2nd amendment.


----------



## DJgang

CH, glad everyone is Ok, if ya need anything, holler! Y'all are in my prayers.


Update, dang buckets and Mylar and rice and me had a few rounds today. I'm not too sure if I'm up to bucketing items. I do prefer smaller storing that I can handle easily. Ugh!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

DJgang said:


> CH, glad everyone is Ok, if ya need anything, holler! Y'all are in my prayers.
> 
> Update, dang buckets and Mylar and rice and me had a few rounds today. I'm not too sure if I'm up to bucketing items. I do prefer smaller storing that I can handle easily. Ugh!


We're fine. Just better protected. Thank you though.


----------



## DJgang

I just purchased the working with wheat combo at Emergency Essentials. I"ve looked at it all month and compared, and that is a huge amount off. It's on sale this month.

17 cans of wheat, yeast, small can of dough enhancer, hand mill that lists everywhere from 69.99 to 79.99 and two cook books. for 179.99

hope i didn't get ripped. I haven't been prepping much in baking items. plus, I really need to start baking bread more often.


Anyway.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Looking at replacing the actual bag for my BOB. Just looked at a Medium ALICE LC2 w/frame. Decided on that size because I don't want to lug anything larger. Can fit the essentials. Plus the wife and kid will be carrying their share.


----------



## headhunter

Have you done something wrong, and that one in a thousand shot it turned out OK? I ordered a new Alice pack from Coleman's Military Surplus and when the order came it had a medium Alice frame instead. I contacted Coleman's and the young lady on the phone was very pleasant, and they were great. They shipped the bag "NC" to me . Ending up with a medium frame and a large Alice pack, did they fit together? To my surprise, yes! Since the bag was larger than I figured, I used the heavy horizontal side strapping and some parachute cord tied to the frame to bring the bag down to the size I wanted. My GHB is now much better than I envisioned. Yes, there was a weight penalty, but now I have a bag that is expandable. How many times does a person wear a jacket in the A.M. and by noon it's too warm? The pack can be small with both sides tied into the furthest slot in the webbing or tied to the closest slot or totally untied.


----------



## nevadannie

Many time I have seen mention of a chart that assists in determining "inside time" for radiation that was created by "Tired Old Man". Where do I find such a chart??????


----------



## ContinualHarvest

headhunter said:


> Have you done something wrong, and that one in a thousand shot it turned out OK? I ordered a new Alice pack from Coleman's Military Surplus and when the order came it had a medium Alice frame instead. I contacted Coleman's and the young lady on the phone was very pleasant, and they were great. They shipped the bag "NC" to me . Ending up with a medium frame and a large Alice pack, did they fit together? To my surprise, yes! Since the bag was larger than I figured, I used the heavy horizontal side strapping and some parachute cord tied to the frame to bring the bag down to the size I wanted. My GHB is now much better than I envisioned. Yes, there was a weight penalty, but now I have a bag that is expandable. How many times does a person wear a jacket in the A.M. and by noon it's too warm? The pack can be small with both sides tied into the furthest slot in the webbing or tied to the closest slot or totally untied.


Good point and glad it worked out for you. Good customer service is priceless.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Added another item to the BOB. 550 Paracord 7 strand @ 100 feet. Versatile substance.


----------



## Veldro

ContinualHarvest said:


> Added another item to the BOB. 550 Paracord 7 strand @ 100 feet. Versatile substance.


550 paracord is the best. Love that stuff.


----------



## DJgang

Being that wood stoves are going on sale, we are finally looking at 'em, ones that we wanted to put in our house when we built, but didn't have the money.

I have been so concerned on heating our home since day one. We have a central system with a gas pack. We've had a very mild winter and I've already spent 1800.00 on propane!!!! That's for the birdies!


----------



## faithmarie

I want to find a little wood cook stove with an oven in it. We have a wood coal thing next to our oil heater..... we never used it yet ... put it is in 79.... all we have to do is hook it up. We have propane for our gen.... it goes on once a week for a test run... it has been a couple hundred bucks in the past 8mo...... thats a lot I think. Someone no youtube just said get a solar gen... it is quiet so no one hears you have electric...... now I hear it...... dang it!! How am I gona talk the hubby into a third gen??????? He might hit me in the head with a biscuit ... LOL


----------



## ContinualHarvest

The house we're buying has one of the crappy for show fireplaces. First thing I plan to do is get it converted to an insert with some sort of cook top.


----------



## DJgang

ContinualHarvest said:


> The house we're buying has one of the crappy for show fireplaces. First thing I plan to do is get it converted to an insert with some sort of cook top.


I'm getting a Vermont casting with a griddle area on top. I can not wait! Of course, it will be too warm by the time I get it installed, but I am so excited! :2thumb:


----------



## faithmarie

DJgang said:


> I'm getting a Vermont casting with a griddle area on top. I can not wait! Of course, it will be too warm by the time I get it installed, but I am so excited! :2thumb:


Hey I want one!!!!!!!! LOL I think everyone should have a a wood burning stove. Although then the green people will call us tree killers... right?


----------



## headhunter

*one more thing*

Last night I replaced the trigger guard and magazine well on my 700. From Cabela's I ordered a trigger guard with a detachable magazine called a Kwik Klip -it took more time to get the tools out than to install it.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Bought an extra magazine (10 round) for the Ruger 10/22. New cleaning kit was purchased as well. Will be buying spare parts (original manufacturer only) just in case. Waiting to move before I buy another 10/22 as a backup.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

faithmarie said:


> Hey I want one!!!!!!!! LOL I think everyone should have a a wood burning stove. Although then the green people will call us tree killers... right?


I want one of those too. Will be looking into purchasing one in a few years when we move from the starter home in a few years. Right now we're just working to get out of the apartment and into something a little more private.


----------



## lefty

the local hardware store was clearing out of 5gal metal gas cans for $15 each so I bought all of them and stopped by the gas station and filled them up on the way home


----------



## MsSage

Cooking for a family who the mom had gall badder surgery with 3 small kids under the age of 5. Taking a meal to family who asked for meals after losing Mom 3 weeks after Dad passing. Building relationships is a big part of prepping.


----------



## Kellog

Well done, MsSage! You are a good neighbor, and I'm sure folks will remember your kindness.


----------



## lefty

MsSage,

well done,


----------



## MsSage

Today actually added to my preps LOL For the past month I have been trying to get some golden laced Wyandotte hens well a week ago I was told I had to be on the wait list and it would be the middle of may before any chicks went out.............I have been waiting all winter to get my first chickens. SO I have been getting very impatience. I knew the local farm and ranch store was going to have chicks in March so I called them up and they had Rhode Island Reds and I forget what ...one I didnt want. Reds and wynadottes and barred rocks are perfect for first time chickens. They are also cold hardy and dual purpose bird. I was going to only get 2 then S/O said I better get 4 since half will not make it ...when I got there for some reason I told the boy to pick 5. It was funny the Mgr of the store said if I was going to be that picky I had to catch them myself...uummmm I have never held a bird before let alone catch a baby chicken LOLOLOLOLOL Yeah he stood back and laughed at me. I will get pictures of them in a couple days. I found out you cant take pics with a red light shinning on them.
Thanks yall it felt right to help and the father of the boys is on CERT with me.


----------



## timmie

going to cut more firewood and check out a couple of yard sales.you never know what you may find.also have a double sink to mount outside as most of our canning will be outside this year.


----------



## Foreverautumn

This week, I got a Leatherman Wave and paid down some more debt. I figure I'll be out of credit card debt (or VERY nearly so) by about this time next month.

Retiring my student loan will be next, and the most difficult. I think I underestimated how long it would take to pay it off. I initially thought it would take about a year and a half at my current rate. I checked my balance again, and it's more like close to 2 years. But if I use my tax refund to pay it down, and put what I used to pay towards my credit card towards my student loan in addition to my regular payment, I estimate I'll be debt free by about this time next year. Or very nearly so. God willing, and nothing else goes wrong.

Wish me luck. A lot can go wrong between now and then.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Began packing my BOB. Had obtained the gear prior and finally had a few minutes to start putting items into the bag.I've been removing most of the items from the original packaging if it was bulky. Going to need some tweaks and need to add the clothing bit Will be working on that as funds allow.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Foreverautumn said:


> This week, I got a Leatherman Wave and paid down some more debt. I figure I'll be out of credit card debt (or VERY nearly so) by about this time next month.
> 
> Retiring my student loan will be next, and the most difficult. I think I underestimated how long it would take to pay it off. I initially thought it would take about a year and a half at my current rate. I checked my balance again, and it's more like close to 2 years. But if I use my tax refund to pay it down, and put what I used to pay towards my credit card towards my student loan in addition to my regular payment, I estimate I'll be debt free by about this time next year. Or very nearly so. God willing, and nothing else goes wrong.
> 
> Wish me luck. A lot can go wrong between now and then.


Good job. Getting ut of debt is a good step towards independence on a corrupt system.


----------



## timmie

we got about a cord of firewood cut ,split and stacked this weekend. hubby was [proud] he split it with a maul. daughter and i are wore out from loading wood in the woods and then stacking after he split it. hopefully going back next weekend to get some more. we also have potatoes up and running. can't hardly wait to steam and butter some of them. lots of butter.


----------



## Rachel

Picked up 3000 ibuprofen for 18 bucks at costco.com as well as 2 years supply of zyrtec to keep my asthma in check (28 bucks). Still on sale if anyone is interested, ibu is 2pks of 500 pills for 5.99 shipped.The hubs cut and stacked firewood.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Will begin working on the wifes BOB and the kid's as well very soon. Just going to use old backpacks for theirs. I figure I'll be carrying a good bit, the fore the ALICE pack with frame is mine.
Also, my new Gerber 31-000751 Bear Grylls Survival Series Ultimate Knife is on it's way.


----------



## UniqueOldGal

Gonna buy 6 more grain/legume buckets in 2 weeks. I only got our first six 3 months ago (we've have 6 months rotating food always but not the bulk supplies) and the combined price for what I got is already $35 more! The rice alone was $18 price increase...beans and peas rose a lot too but the wheat is still the same. I also just ran out of winter squash and potatoes I grew so I know to plant about double to have a year's worth---potatoes go in soon. We have a propane Coleman camp stove (redundancy-after-wood or travel cooking) and I ordered an optional hose for attaching it to a larger propane tank since I know cannisters will become extinct fast if SHTF. I didn't even Know about thin tube well water buckets until this site and what a relief That was! I've never been happy with no spring fed creek and only 250 gallon temporary "tank" we have(plus downspout barrels and buckets!) I'm ordering ours this week!!!


----------



## MsSage

Rachel said:


> Picked up 3000 ibuprofen for 18 bucks at costco.com as well as 2 years supply of zyrtec to keep my asthma in check (28 bucks). Still on sale if anyone is interested, ibu is 2pks of 500 pills for 5.99 shipped.The hubs cut and stacked firewood.


How did you get more than a 30 day supply of Zyrtec? Maybe its just the Zyrtec D you can only get so much of....I HATE that but I do live in an area FULL of Meth labs and users. Too bad many dont understand the rural areas are full of the labs due to the availability of chemicals. Oh well

Havent been doing much since we were in lockdown now have to catch up on cleaning and laundry. 
Watching prices go up and feeling the push to put back more and get things started...plant a garden...get more chickens LOL Really need to see about a milk cow. Waiting on some canning jars so I know how many more I need to get LOL yeah I know never enough.


----------



## Vertigo

We bought a big wood/coal cooking stove as an alternative if we would ever be without power. 
We ordered a truckload of stacked wood (24 pallets of 2 cubic meters) for drying and eventually burning. We also cut and split another truckload at my grandmonther's place. 
I have recently joined a shooting range and thus started the long path towards becoming a gun owner.
We installed a dedicated corner in the basement for wheat grinding. So all future bread we bake, will come from our own flour.
A couple of weekends ago, we butchered some more pigeons, which tasted deliciously at the Sunday lunch! 

that's all for now.

Have a great Sunday!

V.


----------



## faithmarie

I want one of these iron round things to make that kind of bread because my bread comes out like BRICKS!!!!!!! I have mostly buckets of Ezekiel grain and while it is healthy it makes one heavy bread. 
I have searched the internet for this kind of iron dome skillet and have yet to find anything like it. I might have to resort to buying an iron wok and use the thing up side down. Hey then I would have two uses for the thing..... 
We eat a mostly wheat pita bread and I can't make that either.... I am a bread making illiterate.... friends have tried to teach me and I have a bread machine ..... but I destroy bread. I even bought the dvds from King Arthur.

We had two dying maple trees and made them into fire wood... my husband said that will last two years...? I don't know about that. I want a stone or brick oveny thing outside to put the iron thingy on to make bread.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Did my first field strip of the 10/22. Used the YouTube videos from Ruger. Cleaned everything up. Had a rough time with the Winchester Universal cleaning kit. Nice wooden box but most of the tools were junk. Will be purchasing a couple of bore snakes on pay day. They look so much easier to use.
Ended up putting about 250 rounds through it at the farm my dad hunts at. I'm still a pretty descent shot after 20 years of not shooting. 
Been stocking up on water. Our city's water rates tripled. Will be installing a rain barrel this spring to cut costs on watering the garden.


----------



## wolven

Life has been real busy around here for months, but they had such a good sale the other day I really got a lot of my storage items for cheep. The Shop n Save had:
Ragu spaggetti sauce 10 for $10 got 50
1 lb Butter $1.99 got 30
canned vegies .49$ got 6 cases
bacon $2.00 lb got 20 pkgs
Pork loin $1.87 lb got 2 whole loins cut up
eggs $.99 got 6 cartons


Also been using coupons and have made some great deals on toiletries and such for family and for bartering

Last Friday got 12 new chicks and 4 new ducks to start up with.

will try and get the garden up and running, wont be as big as I would like but will help.


----------



## Ncognito

ContinualHarvest said:


> Did my first field strip of the 10/22. Used the YouTube videos from Ruger.


Ruger will also send you a free manual for any of their guns; at least they used to.


----------



## SpeedyQ

Ive been adding to my ammo inventory, working on finishing a ranch house at my f-i-l ranch... just got back on this site...


----------



## Listmaker

At an auction, I found 40- one pound bags of ground gourmet coffee. Expiration 2014. Cost $20. Vaccum sealed them all in 2 pound lots and put them in buckets. At least I'll have good coffee for a long while.

Also found some nice restaurant pots and pans plus about 25 -five gallon square buckets with lids and tons of misc utensils...all restaurant supplies. Had to throw out a bunch of really dirty, useless stuff, but the whole bunch cost $50.

Had an unpleasant dry run for power outage when a wicked storm passed through last night. Power went out at midnight and just came on at 3:00 pm. Took note of where I'm lacking in lighting. Helps if I would have a flashlight in my bedroom! And could find the lighter in the dark. I'll be ready next time.


----------



## faithmarie

Hey where did you get the coffee from???


----------



## Listmaker

faithmarie said:


> Hey where did you get the coffee from???


I got all of this stuff from an auction. Mostly stuff from closed restaurants.


----------



## fedorthedog

yingyang said:


> RE: Your fire safe
> I had problems with certain items actually molding inside the safe. Apparently a few items had some moisture on them and the safe is so well-sealed, well, you get the drift. I tossed in about a dozen or so of those little moisture-absorbing packs that I saved and that solved the problem. I believe the culprit was a leather wallet.


Fire safes are lined with cement which contains water and never actually get totally dry. When there is a fire the cement steams off keeping the items inside from burning.

And on the subject picked up 6 new chicks today.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Ncognito said:


> Ruger will also send you a free manual for any of their guns; at least they used to.


I have a manual, but the videos gave a better visual. After practicing a few times I think I got it. Now to think about ordering some spare parts or I may even pick up a backup.


----------



## Ncognito

ContinualHarvest said:


> I have a manual, but the videos gave a better visual. After practicing a few times I think I got it. Now to think about ordering some spare parts or I may even pick up a backup.


Keep the manual and continue to practice. I field stripped my Ruger Mini 30 before hunting season (a rather simple weapon to strip btw) and had to pull out my manual. It hadn't been that long since the last time, but I had trouble getting it apart.  Maybe just getting old.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa

Picked up a reloading press today for rifle and pistol. Now I don't have to go over to my friends constantly to load shells.


----------



## OdieB

*sHARING hEIRLOOM sEEDS*



Lake Windsong said:


> For power outages, we recently bought a GoBe Power Hub Battery & Solar Briefcase (we use electric/propane for now, but have solar and windup gadgets). Figure it'll work for our long camping trips as well. Also used our grocery/shopping budget this month to stock up on heirloom seeds (got a bulk buy, lots of variety) and onion bulbs (also a bulk buy). We have so many friends and family who garden/farm, that we can put all of these to use. The seed packets were about 1/2 off retail price, and the onion bulbs were an even greater bargain.


It is a great idea to share your heirloom seeds with others. If everybody does their best to propogate and save the seeds, you have an insurance policy. Some gardeners may do very well with some, and not so well with others. Chances are SOMEBODY will do well with each type of seed. I am going to copy your idea and challenge friends and family to do the same! -OdieB


----------



## OdieB

*Way to go!*



wolven said:


> Life has been real busy around here for months, but they had such a good sale the other day I really got a lot of my storage items for cheep. The Shop n Save had:
> Ragu spaggetti sauce 10 for $10 got 50
> 1 lb Butter $1.99 got 30
> canned vegies .49$ got 6 cases
> bacon $2.00 lb got 20 pkgs
> Pork loin $1.87 lb got 2 whole loins cut up
> eggs $.99 got 6 cartons
> 
> Also been using coupons and have made some great deals on toiletries and such for family and for bartering
> 
> Last Friday got 12 new chicks and 4 new ducks to start up with.
> 
> will try and get the garden up and running, wont be as big as I would like but will help.


Wow Wolven,
You are 'doing' the things I am 'hoping to do'. Our Seattle prices aren't usually as good as what you've found, but I still always shop sales. We are donsidering turning our custom dog run into a chicken run/coop. Our dogs never did learn to love it, and it would keep the chickens very safe. Way to go on your preps. -OdieB:congrat:


----------



## dawnwinds58

Have new blood coming in for my poultry, 2 pairs Pilgrim goslings, 2 pairs of the Jumbo Pekin variety of duck to increase carcass weights, and 2 pairs Fawn and White Runner ducks for rich eggs and debugging the garden without chemicals. Have another half acre added to the garden to raise heirloom Hickory King corn as feed for my hogs. We raise heritage Red Wattles and both my girls should farrow within a week of each other, average 10+ piglets.

For the house a POU Tankless water heater 4gpm for the kitchen which runs on a 115 plain outlet. There's a Reverse Osmosis 8 stage filter in front of it for all the kitchen water. We plan on directing power to the kitchen from the generator to protect out food supply. It will later be supplied by a wind generator so efficiency counts. Added blankets, extra sheets and towels, med supplies, more sewing items and bargain fabrics. Increased the cast iron and added a propane cooktop usable without electricity.

Upped my open pollinated seeds for this spring and adding raised beds to have more growing close to the door. Anything that needs checking often, tomatos, cucumbers, peppers, squash, greens and the like. Winter storage items and feed will be in the field. Growing Sugar Pie pumpkins around the corn's feet. Helps feed your hogs through the winter and keep them healthy. They're also small enough to use for just a couple or three pies rather than having to can pumpkin. Adding another water tank, poly type for the truck to haul water from the river for irrigation. Adding sorghum to my field this year. Grows in same environment as corn, we cook down the sorghum molasses for us, grain heads feed the bird flock, hogs eat the pressed stalks. It's a win-win crop. Have a greenhouse, hard plastic, coming when the ground drys. Already collected some old wood windows to make attached cold frames for the cool season, cabbage, spinach, brussel sprouts, collards, cauliflower and the like outside the main greenhouse. We'll build it on the east side to get morning sun but block all the hot sun.

Demolished a building for a guy with block exterior which will build my root cellar and new smoke house. Planning a cool smoke underground beside the root cellar. Since the fire is away from the building, the smoke is just barely warm when it gets there. Hillside will be marked when it drys up. 

That's all I can think about right now, but I'm sure I missed something.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Working on obtaining an alternate BOL using the junk land method outlined in Dirt Cheap Survival Retreat by MD Creekmore.


----------



## md1911

ContinualHarvest said:


> Working on obtaining an alternate BOL using the junk land method outlined in Dirt Cheap Survival Retreat by MD Creekmore.


I have never heard of that. What is junk land?


----------



## ContinualHarvest

md1911 said:


> I have never heard of that. What is junk land?


Land that is otherwise unusable for building a traditional home. May not be access to power, public water or sewer. MAy not be enough space for a septic tank either. Land that was clear cut by loggers or miners, (if it's safe) that just want to unload it.


----------



## md1911

ContinualHarvest said:


> Land that is otherwise unusable for building a traditional home. May not be access to power, public water or sewer. MAy not be enough space for a septic tank either. Land that was clear cut by loggers or miners, (if it's safe) that just want to unload it.


Oh ok never heard it called junk land. Thanks for the clarifucation.


----------



## faithmarie

Okay... now how do you go about finding junk land please. We live 65 north of NYC...Aaaahhh.... On 10 acres .... perfect , right ...... not... we have a cabin less than one acre on a lake in the Adirondack .... Aaahhhhh.... Very visible to all..... so we should buy junk land up there but how do we find junk land there. After 911 there was no land left to buy .... and now the only land there to buy that we have found is expensive vacation homes that have gone up for sale because of the economy. And I just heard "someone" say to get out of NY.... but they didn't specify NYC or all of NY. 

Signed, Confused 

PS anybody in NY state here????????????????????


----------



## ContinualHarvest

faithmarie said:


> Okay... now how do you go about finding junk land please. We live 65 north of NYC...Aaaahhh.... On 10 acres .... perfect , right ...... not... we have a cabin less than one acre on a lake in the Adirondack .... Aaahhhhh.... Very visible to all..... so we should buy junk land up there but how do we find junk land there. After 911 there was no land left to buy .... and now the only land there to buy that we have found is expensive vacation homes that have gone up for sale because of the economy. And I just heard "someone" say to get out of NY.... but they didn't specify NYC or all of NY.
> 
> Signed, Confused
> 
> PS anybody in NY state here????????????????????


The books says to post ads in the local papers and craigslist for land "suitable as a recreational camping site"


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Well, I hit up the Wal Mart today for more "camping supplies" A couple of tarps and an extra box of ammo and some camping pads. (they really are worth the bulk/weight in a BOB, at least to me). The wife was telling me she isn't interested in an ALICE type pack and would prefer a lighter hiking pack made by Kelty with a frame. Fine with me. 
Got some extra bags of rice since they were on sale. Next time I'm getting the blue water jug. I think it's 6 gallons or so. Can rotate the water out for use in the garden after a couple months to ensure freshness.


----------



## wolven

Well hit another sale at the local CVS drug store and they had Post cereal on sale for 1.99 a box and I had coupons for 1.00 off so got cereal for .99. They had an unadvertized sale on L'Oreal shampoo and conditioner for 2.49 and had coupons for 2.00 off so got that for .49. Bought several of all the items for stocking up and for bartering

The local Kroger store had collgate toothpaste on sale for 1.00 and I had a .75 coupon so got toothpaste for .25 each. Also had dial body wash for 1.00 and had a .35 coupon so got that for .65.

Been wathcing the adds and trying to match coupons with sales to get the best bang for the buck. Sometimes it works out real well. I put $50 back for sales each week sometimes the sales are food items and sometimes its toiletries and such. But my stock pile is getting bigger. Last year they had the spagetti on sale and this year it was the Rague spagetti sauce. But now I have both . 

Went to sams the other day and got 50 lb of rice and 50 lbs of flour. also got yeast too.That took care of my budget for the week.

My daughter-in-law showed me how to coupon. Its not about getting the coupon and going out and buying the item , its about saving the coupon for a really goood sale and using it then. If she is out she picks up whatever she finds and calls me so I can get it too. Been working out real well for those non food items that are necessities.


----------



## pmabma

I pick up 2 oil lamps at a yard sale for 3 dallors each, they were old ones, I collect oil lamps.And I got a tripod stand that has a grill in the middle you put it over a open fire to cook on.It was still in the box, got it for 5 dallors. I was excited about it.


----------



## pmkrv12

Hello all,

I am new to prepping, I have to admit that the TV show Doomsday Preppers got me interested. So I started looking at my house and surroundings. I think we will bug in as I live in the woods, have a stream running on my property and have well water. 

As the house does not have a lot of storage I built a garage last year with a large attic above it. I could store a lot stuff up there but I have some concerns. It gets really hot up there in the summer so cans and other LTS foods might be effected by it. What do you think?

so far I have added to our home defense, we bought a dehydrator and have been making a lot of jerky.

Peter


----------



## Toffee

pmkrv12 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to prepping, I have to admit that the TV show Doomsday Preppers got me interested. So I started looking at my house and surroundings. I think we will bug in as I live in the woods, have a stream running on my property and have well water.
> 
> As the house does not have a lot of storage I built a garage last year with a large attic above it. I could store a lot stuff up there but I have some concerns. It gets really hot up there in the summer so cans and other LTS foods might be effected by it. What do you think?
> 
> so far I have added to our home defense, we bought a dehydrator and have been making a lot of jerky.
> 
> Peter


Have you considered critter-proofing your crawl space and using that for storage? That's what we're working at this summer.


----------



## Viking

Toffee said:


> Have you considered critter-proofing your crawl space and using that for storage? That's what we're working at this summer.


Perfect and if there is enough space between the ground and floor joists put things on pallets. If there isn't any plastic vapor shield already on the ground then do it before using the crawl space as it will help keep mold and rusting problems to a minimum.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

MAde a Wal-Mart trip and snuck in an extra 10/22 clip into the basket.


----------



## Salekdarling

ContinualHarvest said:


> MAde a Wal-Mart trip and snuck in an extra 10/22 clip into the basket.


I need to do that when the DH isn't looking. :lolsmash:


----------



## pmkrv12

Toffee said:


> Have you considered critter-proofing your crawl space and using that for storage? That's what we're working at this summer.


No I did not but I would have the same concern and that is how hot is gets up there. I wonder what or if something would happen with the content of cans if they are in 100 degrees for weeks.

Peter


----------



## Viking

pmkrv12 said:


> No I did not but I would have the same concern and that is how hot is gets up there. I wonder what or if something would happen with the content of cans if they are in 100 degrees for weeks.
> 
> Peter


The crawl space UNDER your home, attic space can reach temps of well over 100 degrees. Crawl spaces under the floor generally stay evenly cool and often not more than ambient air temps.


----------



## Toffee

pmkrv12 said:


> No I did not but I would have the same concern and that is how hot is gets up there. I wonder what or if something would happen with the content of cans if they are in 100 degrees for weeks.
> 
> Peter


Sorry, I guess that I just automatically assumed that everyone's house is like mine lol

My house has an underground crawl space that has packed dirt and concrete running the length of it. It is also almost completely critter proofed from the way we built it, so I assumed it would be fairly easy for others to do.
Maybe get a thermometer that records highs and lows and leave it down there for a time this summer just to check?


----------



## Viking

Toffee said:


> Sorry, I guess that I just automatically assumed that everyone's house is like mine lol
> 
> My house has an underground crawl space that has packed dirt and concrete running the length of it. It is also almost completely critter proofed from the way we built it, so I assumed it would be fairly easy for others to do.
> Maybe get a thermometer that records highs and lows and leave it down there for a time this summer just to check?


Check the temps in the crawl space on the North side of your home as it's most likely to stay evenly cool.


----------



## Booger

Finally finished my bug out bag. Bought 3 bars of Mainstay 3600 (i'm a BIG guy I need my food). A Frontier pro filter, and an LBE with hydration attachment and assorted pouches.


----------



## pmkrv12

Viking said:


> The crawl space UNDER your home, attic space can reach temps of well over 100 degrees. Crawl spaces under the floor generally stay evenly cool and often not more than ambient air temps.


Duh I am not sure why I was thinking ....

But my main question remains, looking at the average items stored which would be fine in the high temperatures?

thanks


----------



## Toffee

pmkrv12 said:


> Duh I am not sure why I was thinking ....
> 
> But my main question remains, looking at the average items stored which would be fine in the high temperatures?
> 
> thanks


I would think that you could store sugar and salt at the least and maybe some grains/rice/legumes. But definitely no cans if it gets hot. Water would be ok, but it would need rotated more often.
Have you looked into installing a ventilation system with a thermostat? I would think it would be fairly easy and cheap considering that people already install them in rabbit barns and the like.


----------



## OdieB

NEW ? OLD TOPIC: WWII black out blinds. I read this entire site and am curious about the concept of black out blinds and dark curtains. What are the instances that they would be needed? I've heard people say that there will times when you don't want to use any light, do any cooking, or make any noise? I was thinking that a dark, quiet, home would seem easier to loot? I don't get it on the blackout thing. Any answers? -OdieB


----------



## Elinor0987

OdieB said:


> NEW ? OLD TOPIC: WWII black out blinds. I read this entire site and am curious about the concept of black out blinds and dark curtains. What are the instances that they would be needed? I've heard people say that there will times when you don't want to use any light, do any cooking, or make any noise? I was thinking that a dark, quiet, home would seem easier to loot? I don't get it on the blackout thing. Any answers? -OdieB


Black out blinds are used when people need light in the house but don't want to draw attention to their house. If it's dark outside, any light shining through the windows can be seen from all around.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

we finally bought our new BOL.......and will be moving to it after the kids are done in school in late May.


----------



## md1911

rabidcoyote666 said:


> we finally bought our new BOL.......and will be moving to it after the kids are done in school in late May.


Nice looking scenery. Congratulations


----------



## faithmarie

Did anyone see this??? Ummm I was kind of depressed for a couple hours after seeing this. ...


----------



## pmkrv12

Toffee said:


> Have you looked into installing a ventilation system with a thermostat? I would think it would be fairly easy and cheap considering that people already install them in rabbit barns and the like.


I will look into that that might be good way to keep it cooler


----------



## wolven

Went to the thrift shop and they had 2 gallon rubbermaid totes with lids for $.99 got all 5 they had left. 

My son and his family went camping over the weekend and they found a tent that someone left because it had a large rip in the floor of it, tent pegs were laying on the ground too. They brought it home and a little bit of duck tape fixed it right up. People don't use their noggin sometimes, poor mindset of buying new instead of taking the time to fix it up.

Went to the recycle place here in town and someone was dropping off 7 boxes of 1 liter water jugs and I asked the guy for them and took them home.


----------



## UncleJoe

Planted 6 blueberry bushes tonight and have 6 more to do tomorrow. I picked fresh blueberries for the first time last year and decided I had to have some of my own.


----------



## timmie

went to sams club saturday,got some flour,peanut butter,trash bags,black pepper.got called away for an emergency with my daughter and had to leave. guess i'll go back next month and see how high the prices go.


----------



## Kellog

Picked and froze 32 quarts of wild blackberries over the past week and a half. It's a banner year for blackberries and my fingers are permanantly purple.  
Now I'm picking the remainder of the crop to make jam. Had a forehead slappin' moment when I remembered I have a berry screen for the old Squeezo strainer, so I hauled it out and gave it a try with the blackberries and it worked. It will be *seedless* blackberry jam this year. Woot!


----------



## on_the_rox

I collected my first two eggs from my three hens that are now reaching laying age. I am soooooo excited. Yeah for the birds......


----------



## pixieduster

Got my first real shelving up and closet designated to preps. My food grade buckets filled and sealed. I stood there smiling feeling all good while kids and hubby are like, uh..ok. I said, yes I am crazy but you will thank me later. Now to work on the BOB. Lol!


----------



## Autumnvicky

I'm starting my bug out bag from scratch, including the bag itself. I looked at many kinds and never could decide which one I truely wanted. I ended up buying camo fabric from Hobby Lobby, and taking parts from old bookbags. Trying to make a backpack of my own.
Bought two first aid kits at a Hospital Supplies store, one for my car, the other for my bug out bag.


----------



## NaeKid

Seeing as it is spring-time here, I got a few outdoor projects on the go. Purchased and planted several cedar-trees to use as both pretty-factor and windbreak (snowbreak) near the front of my house, cleaned out my motorcycle-garage and moved the motorbikes to the front-garage, cleaned out shed #1 and organized shed #2. Planted 150 sets of seeds for the garden and have 10 tomato plants growing indoors till it is warm enough to move them permanently outdoors (late June / early July). The tomatos will enjoy outdoors during the day and enjoy indoors during the night.

Picked up 4 fuel "jerry-cans" for my motorbikes (MSR fuel-cells) ... 

I will be checking my GHB's and BOB's next weekend and change them over from winter-specific to summer-specific and I will also check my winter-supplies in my vehicles and move them out of my Jeeps and put in my summer-supplies.


----------



## timmie

maybe a new thread---we have friends and family within a 30 mile range.each of us are preparing for something. we have agreed to each bug out at our homes,but if THSHTF we will all go to another's place. anyone else have this issue? these people we trust with our lives.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Last week, I got myself one dozen 15 oz cans each of Macaroni and Beef, Spaghetti and Meatballs, and Beef Ravioli for $0.77 each, and got two more 2 lb bottles of honey for $5.57 each, all at Fry's.

I'm also $110 dollars closer to getting out of Credit Card debt and $150 closer to getting my student loan paid off. I thought I was going to get out of CC debt this month, but I went and fell off the wagon and charged my AAA dues to it. Well, it's just another month, and then I should be nearly out.


----------



## mojo4

A little beans, a little rice, a little ammo. When I can sneak away from wifey I will get giant bags of salt, sugar and cooking oil in the 5 gal jugs. Does anyone know how long the sealed spices stay good for? My wife says 1 year but I think much longer. And I love my minced garlic!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

got the $150 30' pull behind packed and ready to head out to the new homestead......now the fun begins.....









git the hell outta the city before the sheeeat hits the fan this summer......


----------



## 101airborne

Added another dozen strawberry plants, 3 more blueberry bushes, another 8 types of herbs ( brings us to 30 different kinds) bought a camp stove/oven combination, added another 5 550 round boxes of .22 ammo.


----------



## stayingthegame

a year after his heart attack, dh is finally back to work part time, about 20 hours to start. it's not much but it is all that he can handle for now. guess I will try to add back to my pile of hoarding. just need to figure where to start filling in again. I'll probably use the "what's on sale this week and how much do I have to spend extra" rule of thumb.


----------



## timmie

got 6 more blueberry bushes and 8 plum trees.


----------



## md1911

Just picked up a alice pack at a yard sale for $15. Its in almost new condition. I'm going to use it for my GHB and keep it in the viechel all the time. Ill take my old pack and load it for wilderness servival. Ill keep it at home.


----------



## Autumnvicky

Tried my rain poncho out for the first time, it works.  Acquired an aluminum water bottle with a tight cap, it's going into my survival kit. It should last longer than plastic bottles.


----------



## ajsmith

I just bought a pressure canner and my wife went to goodwill and picked up two hydration packs and another back pack with thermos, cups and spoons, best part is there like new and she only paid $12 for the lot...


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got the beet seedlings into the ground. Will be putting the 30+ kidney bean plants in the next few days. Rain tomorrow and thursday so hopefully Friday. Winter squash is starting to germinate. Summer squash and zucchini to be started indoors soon. Watermelon hasn't germinated yet. 
Changed my BOB a little bit. Went from the ALICE pack to an REI Mars pack. Wife's got a new pack too. So, if we need to bug out, we can carry a few days of supplies.


----------



## UniqueOldGal

Created a new raised bed for my first try at flour/polenta corn(have always just grown sweet corn). Added about 10% to our normal rotating stocked foods (trying to get ahead although prices are already UP).Got myself a folding sheath knife "just because". Ordered a Ricki's cheese making kit online to see if that's a skill I want to develope further. Doing many things daily in the garden now!


----------



## pixieduster

Getting my first rain barrel and composter in on Friday. Garden had lots of flowers and budding veggies. So excited! : D


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Peas planted, dragon tongue beans planted, herbs planted, banana pepper seeds started indoors. Discovered something ate the leave off of my new grape vine. If I find out what it is, it's going in the cook pot!


----------



## neldarez

We finished the chicken house and run today.......finally, my 15- 1 yr. old hens arrived this evening. 12 Rhode Islands and 3 Barred Rock, it is good to have chickens making chicken noises again!!


----------



## headhunter

A couple of round files for the chain saws, another sp. chain for the stihl, a roll of replacement cord for the weed whip (still enough in the old roll for this summer), and onion sets. The wife is gone for the weeekend-garage saleing, she's trying to find more clothes for the grand daughter. She ordered a new top and a spare one for her 4x8 plastic green house.


----------



## pixieduster

Planted 3 fruit trees. Asian pear, key lime and an orange. trying to find a spot for the watermelon sprouts. : /


----------



## headhunter

faithmarie said:


> Did anyone see this??? Ummm I was kind of depressed for a couple hours after seeing this. ...


I, for one, am glad you posted this. It was not pleasant to listen to, but it was a heck of a reminded that not every person will be on the same wave length. It seemed to have similarity to, "How can a person protect themselves in the case of a flash mob?"

Be aware, watch your animals and the birds. If the turkeys are here no one else is. Living the past 40 in the country we already watch the soil and mud holes in the summer and the snow in the winter to tell if we're alone. We have good neighbors and sometimes its fun to hear," How did you know I was there?"
If things get worse, I'm thinking we'll add a good scan of what's close in with the 10X binoculars before we leave the house and then once jn the trees we'll sit a while with the electric ear muffs and just listen. If you leave the house leave some markers.You know the things abody can't resist bumping or messing with to tell you if you have or have had visitors. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## UniqueOldGal

My newest preps have been finishing 3 new raised beds and planting my warm weather crops(squash,corn,cucumbers,pumpkin,watermelon) here in zone 8. Also bought 2 more weeks worth of Potassium IodiDe "before the rush" if Fukashima gets worse.Got some BOB hard candy and new boot socks.Doing some inventory and planning on getting more tarps to cover "everything" possible in case of a fallout event.


----------



## chris88idaho

Thanks to this forum and the fine people here I took first real steps toward prepping. Sat down with the wife and had a long long talk. Finally, she is on board with taking direct action to prepare for hard times to come. Made our first shopping trip for stuff we don't actually plan to eat in the near future, set aside a weekly budget to keep it up. Bought a hand crank radio at good will for $2.00 (-: converted my hunting kit into a bug out bag, consolidated weapons and ammo, going to get. 300 gallon water container from work (free). Converted a bedroom we weren't using into a prepping room. Was amazed at what I had laying around that could be useful. I was put off that I didn't have the money or time to get started. I am more squared way now than I ever thought possible, feel much better now that my wife is on the same page and we have a plan. Thank All!


----------



## Viking

I think I may have mentioned before that I watch my four "pet" deer, if I haven't seen them for a few days I start checking the surrounding property for any signs of intrusion by unwanted visitors, including mountain lions which could be a reason the deer aren't around. Anyway, animals and birds are good indicators for human activity outside of the property owner, I suspect that many wild creatures get somewhat used to the property owners activities.


----------



## cqp33

Viking said:


> I think I may have mentioned before that I watch my four "pet" deer, if I haven't seen them for a few days I start checking the surrounding property for any signs of intrusion by unwanted visitors, including mountain lions which could be a reason the deer aren't around. Anyway, animals and birds are good indicators for human activity outside of the property owner, I suspect that many wild creatures get somewhat used to the property owners activities.


Good call Viking, even a squirrel will act as a watchdog when you learn to listen to them!


----------



## headhunter

The house is 130 yds from the county road and the wife's lab is a good alarm. But, the dang dog thinks she owns everything down to the crossroads a half mile away. She barks, we check. Trained by a dog.


----------



## faithmarie

headhunter said:


> I, for one, am glad you posted this. It was not pleasant to listen to, but it was a heck of a reminded that not every person will be on the same wave length. It seemed to have similarity to, "How can a person protect themselves in the case of a flash mob?"
> 
> Be aware, watch your animals and the birds. If the turkeys are here no one else is. Living the past 40 in the country we already watch the soil and mud holes in the summer and the snow in the winter to tell if we're alone. We have good neighbors and sometimes its fun to hear," How did you know I was there?"
> If things get worse, I'm thinking we'll add a good scan of what's close in with the 10X binoculars before we leave the house and then once jn the trees we'll sit a while with the electric ear muffs and just listen. If you leave the house leave some markers.You know the things abody can't resist bumping or messing with to tell you if you have or have had visitors. Good luck and stay safe.


Thanks .... It kind of makes me want give up .... run screaming toward these people and have them kill me right away..... Too creepy. 
I usually watch carefully when I am out but now I will do as you say and watch the animals and ground and such... I CAN do that.... after that....????


----------



## tryingtoprep

Do you guys do anything to prep for nuclear disasters?


----------



## Autumnvicky

Tilled the ground, planted my vegetable garden, watered the plants... now I'm exhausted but happy.  Growing tomatoes, potatoes, cucumber, peas and 2 kinds of squash.


----------



## Ration-AL

faithmarie said:


> Thanks .... It kind of makes me want give up .... run screaming toward these people and have them kill me right away..... Too creepy.
> I usually watch carefully when I am out but now I will do as you say and watch the animals and ground and such... I CAN do that.... after that....????


what they told you is number 1, nothing can ever replace being aware of your environment. with that said, these things are $18 a pop, run a 9 volt battery and can be easily hidden around your property to create a parameter, they give you a little door bell chime when someone trips the invisible beam , hypothetically you could use 4 of them to make a box around your home. since they run on batteries they should work just fine when the powers out unlike a camera or other types of security systems.
http://www.harborfreight.com/general-merch/security/wireless-driveway-alert-system-93068.html


----------



## Possumfam

tryingtoprep said:


> Do you guys do anything to prep for nuclear disasters?


Some things are just over my head. Maybe I'm making excuses, but I think I can only prep for so much...

BTW - welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## chris88idaho

tryingtoprep said:


> Do you guys do anything to prep for nuclear disasters?


Disaster or nuclear war? Big difference... Basically need a min. Of one mil spec gas mask, spare canisters, full rain suit, duct tape, and an idea of how to decontaminate for starters. Lots of literature on the web, just keep reading it until it starts to sink in.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Things are sprouting like crazy here. Gotta get the watermelons in. Picked up some more ammo and some dehydrated goods.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Ration-AL said:


> what they told you is number 1, nothing can ever replace being aware of your environment. with that said, these things are $18 a pop, run a 9 volt battery and can be easily hidden around your property to create a parameter, they give you a little door bell chime when someone trips the invisible beam , hypothetically you could use 4 of them to make a box around your home. since they run on batteries they should work just fine when the powers out unlike a camera or other types of security systems.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/general-merch/security/wireless-driveway-alert-system-93068.html


That clip was pretty scary.


----------



## faithmarie

Ration-AL said:


> what they told you is number 1, nothing can ever replace being aware of your environment. with that said, these things are $18 a pop, run a 9 volt battery and can be easily hidden around your property to create a parameter, they give you a little door bell chime when someone trips the invisible beam , hypothetically you could use 4 of them to make a box around your home. since they run on batteries they should work just fine when the powers out unlike a camera or other types of security systems.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/general-merch/security/wireless-driveway-alert-system-93068.html


Okay I bought one to see how it works. Thanks!


----------



## neldarez

Absolutely didn't know where to post this.......I think it has to do with preperation!


----------



## Viking

Ration-AL said:


> what they told you is number 1, nothing can ever replace being aware of your environment. with that said, these things are $18 a pop, run a 9 volt battery and can be easily hidden around your property to create a parameter, they give you a little door bell chime when someone trips the invisible beam , hypothetically you could use 4 of them to make a box around your home. since they run on batteries they should work just fine when the powers out unlike a camera or other types of security systems.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/general-merch/security/wireless-driveway-alert-system-93068.html


I have a system with two proximity sensors but I haven't used them for a while as the deer kept setting them off during sleep time. I also used them on longer trips in the motorhome to make sure no one was messing with the Samurai I was towing when we stopped at rest stops over night.


----------



## Viking

Viking said:


> I think I may have mentioned before that I watch my four "pet" deer, if I haven't seen them for a few days I start checking the surrounding property for any signs of intrusion by unwanted visitors, including mountain lions which could be a reason the deer aren't around. Anyway, animals and birds are good indicators for human activity outside of the property owner, I suspect that many wild creatures get somewhat used to the property owners activities.


 I had an interesting thing happen a few days after I posted this, I hadn't seen the deer for a few days so I went out and shot 10 rounds of .22 LR at an old 15 gallon empty barrel at the top of the property and less than 5 minutes one of the deer came out and was feeding just 50 feet from where I had been shooting. I've shot when they were around before and they never got nervous about it, they must feel pretty safe on our place to do that. I have suspected that a cougar may be in the area as I have seen the deer look up toward the woods a number of times when I have watched them feeding.


----------



## headhunter

Monday we purchased two apple trees and Tuesday we got them planted.
Wednesday we went to Cabelas.
i was interested in reloading components: CCI lg pistol primers, Winchester sm pistol primers and Winchester lg rifle primers went into the cart. Powder was next and I picked up a pound of Bullseye for pistol , a pound of 7828 scc for magnum rifle , and a pound of 4230 which covers small and medium rifle calibers. At that point my wife asked if I were done. I didn't tell her I had yet to start on bullets and cases. 
A pound of powder will load about 100 magnum rifle cases, a pound of powder will load almost 1300 pistol cases like .38 spl. or 9 mm.

Ah, I figure I should be good for the summer and a little more. Dang, I didn't get any .22s.


"--- the best way to preserve the peace is to prepare for war." George Washington 2nd Inaugural Address


----------



## goshengirl

Built the chicken coop and run. Well, most of the run, still have some more to put in, but at least the chickens are now out of my dh's office. Will not comment on condition of said office...

Now I know why chicken coops cost so much. Aside from how much we spent ('oh, we can make something like that for soooooo much less'), my body now aches in places I didn't know I had.


----------



## mojo4

Well our HOA won't let us keep chickens  so I have a friend who lives in the sticks who is holding some hens for us. I figure one SHTF nobody is gonna worry about my hens!! We have most of our long term dry food in and a huge garden planted. I also have been stocking up on ammo....when its cheap I stack it deep! I'm gonna try a well soon so we will always have delicious aqua purificada!! That was a little shrek 3 reference, if you got it you must have little kids too!! So considering a year ago I had none of this ready I'm very happy to have so much done. And if it gets really bad next spring I get to dig up my entire yard and turn it into a mini farm! Got goat?


----------



## md1911

Bought my 5 year old grandson a criket 22 bolt action single shott rifel.


----------



## headhunter

Grandma and I got a Cricket (pink) for the granddaughter last year when she was 5. It is a good size and weight, but a little crude. She needed help with the bolt. I swore I was going to disable the lock when we last shot two weeks ago (the gun stays in grandpa's safe). She still grins from ear to ear when she knocks down a steel target at 40 yds. This year she loads and works the bolt herself. The first year she needed reminders, it is a pleasure to see the growth in her skill levels. She begins grinning when she puts on the muffs and goggles and doesn't stop grinning until it's time to quit.

I think she has more sense already than some adults. The wife and I were watching that show, Preppers, when the gentleman's gun "malfunctioned" and he shot himself. At the end of the segment he is back out shooting in the dessert . it appeared that his sons were forward from the position he was shooting - closer to the target than he was (no established firing line). The granddaughter, may not be able to verbalize this but she knows if some one is in front of were she is shooting she is to stop immediately.

Thomas Jefferson when queried by a nephew what sports he should partake in replied that "sports with balls were to violent", however those involving firearms built character.

In short, my personal opinion is you have chosen well for your grandson's future.


----------



## chris88idaho

Filled my 300 gallon tote with water! (-: going to grab another tote next week I think. 

Tilled the ground this afternoon for my first ever veggie garden. Going to plant tomorrow. 

Bought a dehydrator at yard sale for 8 dollars. Got a walking dead poster for my prepping room for a buck. (-:


----------



## neldarez

chris88idaho said:


> Filled my 300 gallon tote with water! (-: going to grab another tote next week I think.
> 
> Tilled the ground this afternoon for my first ever veggie garden. Going to plant tomorrow.
> 
> Bought a dehydrator at yard sale for 8 dollars. Got a walking dead poster for my prepping room for a buck. (-:


Wishing you great luck and much enjoyment with your 1st ever garden! We are kinda neighbors, I'm in Wa. state. :wave:


----------



## chris88idaho

Howdy Washington neighbor! I hope I can grow more than dirt or we are gonna be eating rock salads with a side of earth worm.


----------



## chris88idaho

Planted garden today, noticed local birds went crazy digging for worms. If I had a bb gun I could have put 10 or so birds in the stew pot. Just an observation


----------



## Ration-AL

chris88idaho said:


> Planted garden today, noticed local birds went crazy digging for worms. If I had a bb gun I could have put 10 or so birds in the stew pot. Just an observation


that's a shame , i just picked up a Benjamin trail np xl from cabelas this weekend on sale , had fun sighting the thing in this weekend, all i can say is pellet guns have come a long way since i was a kid and once my buddies played with it the went out and got one , by Sunday afternoon there were 4 of us plinking targets all over the property, best thing is neighbors don't complain about noise haha


----------



## chris88idaho

I am considering picking a bb gun up if I see one cheap. Good way to pop birds and such without attracting attention. Hmmm


----------



## neldarez

chris88idaho said:


> I am considering picking a bb gun up if I see one cheap. Good way to pop birds and such without attracting attention. Hmmm


I can't hit a barn with my bb gun but I'm pretty good with my pellet gun!!


----------



## Ration-AL

chris88idaho said:


> I am considering picking a bb gun up if I see one cheap. Good way to pop birds and such without attracting attention. Hmmm


not sure of your budget, but i picked this one up for $150 on friday and it's amazing for a pellet gun, i'm blown away, like neldarez said, i can't hit the bored side of a barn with my bb gun but the pellet gun i can get some pretty tight groupings...lol..i still find it a bit silly, but it really is a lot of fun.


----------



## UniqueOldGal

Got more first aid items such as tick tweezers,snake/insect bite suction kit,350 ct bottle of tylenol,can of flea/tick spray,and waterproof bandages
Doubled our amount of some simple food reserves like my favorite bulk tea,mac&cheese, and ghee
Transplanted tomatoes and peppers !


----------



## faithmarie

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/21E293A83JL._SS500_.jpg

I just bought this .... just to start practicing with... and to keep with me. I know it's not much but... but is a pellet gun a little stronger than a BB gun?
A crosman 3576


----------



## chris88idaho

Had a dry run Prep test yesterday. Installed an app called "code red" city alerts months ago. Went off yesterday and alerted me to a strong storm cell moving my way with possiblity of tornados. (very uncommon in Idaho) Looked outside and everything was sunny and nice. 

Moved my trucks into back yard away from trees, put the family in the basement, got our hand crank radio out and were all safe 20minutes before the storm hit. It was our first reaction as a family since we started prepping and everything went smooth as silk. Encourages me to take additional steps to prep reactions to more serious situations.

(-:


----------



## UniqueOldGal

A BIGGIE
No more "husband is the fire power here" --- Went to town and got armed today(chose weapon 3 days ago after handling a dozen) and it feels good and perfectly right !!!   Going to instructor in about a week to get things learned from a pro.
Learning to make real pizza dough with Italian "00" flour ,finally got storage milk substitute(cause it keeps 10 years not jusy two) and harvested peas


----------



## goshengirl

235 tomato plants transplanted and in the ground...


----------



## mojo4

That's awesome for you goshen. Our entire garden was pulverized by hail. Totally crappy. So out of curiosity, after a SHTF and there's no stores and hail wipes out your garden, what's plan B? I was thinking about it and build a greenhouse is all I can think of. Any other thoughts?


----------



## goshengirl

mojo4 said:


> That's awesome for you goshen. Our entire garden was pulverized by hail. Totally crappy. So out of curiosity, after a SHTF and there's no stores and hail wipes out your garden, what's plan B? I was thinking about it and build a greenhouse is all I can think of. Any other thoughts?


Sorry to hear that! Last year we lost most of our garden to a serious fungus problem (amazingly wet - walking in water - all spring and most of summer). I kept thinking how glad I was that we didn't need the garden to survive! I think even if you have a greenhouse, well, the hail would get that too, right? Folks here have talked about putting up enough food from one year's harvest to cover two years, in case of a bad year. Seems like the best advice. I know some folks in the south can have two crops, but we can't do that here - the best I could do would be to keep some short season seeds on hand and try a second crop (depending on how late in the season the garden is destroyed). In a pinch, potatoes put in late wouldn't yield very much or very big potatoes, but there would still be something to eat. And peas and carrots and lettuce - that's all good fall crop stuff anyway.


----------



## BillM

*Subsistance garden*



goshengirl said:


> Sorry to hear that! Last year we lost most of our garden to a serious fungus problem (amazingly wet - walking in water - all spring and most of summer). I kept thinking how glad I was that we didn't need the garden to survive! I think even if you have a greenhouse, well, the hail would get that too, right? Folks here have talked about putting up enough food from one year's harvest to cover two years, in case of a bad year. Seems like the best advice. I know some folks in the south can have two crops, but we can't do that here - the best I could do would be to keep some short season seeds on hand and try a second crop (depending on how late in the season the garden is destroyed). In a pinch, potatoes put in late wouldn't yield very much or very big potatoes, but there would still be something to eat. And peas and carrots and lettuce - that's all good fall crop stuff anyway.


My wife's Grandfather was a subsistance farmer. late in his life , he still grew a huge garden. I asked him once why he planted so much stuff and he told me that he always planted five times more than he thought he would need. That was what he was taught to do as a child. That way , if it was a good year , he would have food to give away. If it was a bad year , he still would have enough.


----------



## mrghostwalker

BillM said:


> My wife's Grandfather was a subsistance farmer. late in his life , he still grew a huge garden. I asked him once why he planted so much stuff and he told me that he always planted five times more than he thought he would need. That was what he was taught to do as a child. That way , if it was a good year , he would have food to give away. If it was a bad year , he still would have enough.


*Grandpa sounds like a wise man. That's a great way to do it!*
:2thumb:


----------



## Halyna

I love survival recycling....so....
Made faraday cages with kitchen type tins and foam egg cartons. For small items like phone, radio, iPad, etc
Had saved ham fat to make stock and canned lots of ham/bean soup
Made drums and drums of laundry soap
Collected all my burn able papers and made firedogs
Since my man is a beer drinker, will be making heaters out of them
Refill all my propane tanks then buy 1-2/month after that


----------



## Foreverautumn

Yesterday, I bought myself another dozen cans each of Macaroni & Hamburger and Ravioli, two more sticks of antiperspirant, 24 disposable razors and 20 AA batteries.

Next month, God willing and the river don't rise, I should finally be out of credit card debt. 

---
Annoy a libtard - work hard, he happy, prepare, take personal responsibility for your life.


----------



## goshengirl

Foreverautumn said:


> Next month, God willing and the river don't rise, I should finally be out of credit card debt.


:congrat::congrat::congrat:

Way to go! Your journey has been very impressive!

I love that you've been posting your accomplishments each month - it's funny, but even though I don't know you beyond your username, it just makes my day to read how you're doing. You are such a strong testimony that with determination, a person really can tackle their debt. You make me smile! :beercheer:


----------



## Foreverautumn

goshengirl said:


> :congrat::congrat::congrat:
> 
> Way to go! Your journey has been very impressive!
> 
> I love that you've been posting your accomplishments each month - it's funny, but even though I don't know you beyond your username, it just makes my day to read how you're doing. You are such a strong testimony that with determination, a person really can tackle their debt. You make me smile! :beercheer:


Thanks, GG! It's nice to know I'm not just another pretty face around here! 

:soapbox2:
My journey started back in August of 2006, when I was staring at my credit card balance of about $5,000 (we're talking minimum monthly payment of just over $300) and a student loan of $10,500 that I was gonna have to start making payments on. Considering that I make less than 30K a year, that was scary. 

The single biggest challenge was learning to live within my means, or at least stop the money hemorrhage. I wound up having to cancel at least one magazine subscription, as well as cancel my Everquest subscription (a real time and money waster THAT was), and I find I don't go to the Barnes & Noble bookstore as much anymore - it was too much temptation to splurge on that new book that I just "gotta" have, and I've already got umpteen dozen books that I haven't read yet. :dunno:And I don't go to the movies much anymore; that was mostly because Hollywood mostly just puts out COMPLETE CRAP nowadays, but I've recently noticed that going out to the movies is EXPEN$IVE! And I just go by myself! :gaah:

I also learned the hard way that it's very easy to undo a lot of gains by a simple slip here and a splurge there. So, instead of credit cards to pay for things, I learned to gradually start using my debit card. I learned that from Dave Ramsey. Yes, I've been overdrawn twice, but since I had something in savings, and I have overdraft protection, I at least didn't wind up adding to my debt. And it forces me to pay more attention to my checking balance rather than just financially "using the force."

I was finding, also, that unexpected car repair bills were forcing me to whip out the plastic. I managed to solve that one by slowly saving up an emergency fund. My goal is $1,000, which I briefly attained in January. That has saved my financial bacon at LEAST twice. I also learned that trick from Dave Ramsey.

So, now I'm saving $20 out of every paycheck into my emergency fund (I find I don't miss it), I'm putting aside $100/month into savings so that I save up for major expenses I KNOW I'm going to have. When my credit card's paid off, I can either put that $110 into savings along with my normal $100/month, or I can put it into paying off my student loan that much quicker. I'll have more options at that point.

Looking back on it, it's taken me quite a while to get my debt whittled down. I've sometimes backslided, and at other times I've had to rob Peter to pay Paul (and get Paul's undying support), and even after I pay off my credit card debt I'll still have a little over $2500 on my student loan to pay off, but at least I've got more options now than simply doing without. :2thumb:

Okay, I'm off my soapbox now.
:soapboxzipper:


----------



## LongRider

Foreverautumn said:


> Next month, God willing and the river don't rise, I should finally be out of credit card debt.  ---


*CONGRATULATIONS * That is huge!! My mom taught me credit is something you acquire but never use. I have never bought anything on credit, if I could not pay it off by the time the credit card company got the invoice. Cars, boats, motorcycles homes, if I could not pay cash I could not afford them. So waited until I could.


----------



## Foreverautumn

*Yay Me!*

Well, today I just sent in the final payment online of $61.70 on my credit card debt! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Now, I've got a little over $2600 of my student loan to pay off yet. A little bit more than I thought, but I'm slowly but surely getting that whittled down to size. I've decided that $110/month is going to be going towards savings, so I can save up to get new tires, then a new mattress, then getting my car registration renewed, then new glasses, etc. Not necessarily in that order.

It's nice to have that kind of flexibility now.
:woohoo:


----------



## Viking

Foreverautumn said:


> Well, today I just sent in the final payment online of $61.70 on my credit card debt! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> Now, I've got a little over $2600 of my student loan to pay off yet. A little bit more than I thought, but I'm slowly but surely getting that whittled down to size. I've decided that $110/month is going to be going towards savings, so I can save up to get new tires, then a new mattress, then getting my car registration renewed, then new glasses, etc. Not necessarily in that order.
> 
> It's nice to have that kind of flexibility now.
> :woohoo:


Good for you, doing what you are doing is getting tougher it seems with each passing day. Every time we go shopping, groceries or whatever, we see prices going up. My wife told me that cottage cheese and half&half went up over 20 cents per item in a one week period. My wife and I learned some things back in early 2001 that set us free of spiritual, emotional, physical and financial yokes, thing is we hit a cycle in life that allowed us to do many things that now may not be all that easy to do and maybe not at all. So if you can clear debt and get ahead, all the more power to you.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got a new scope for a birthday present. Installed it on the 10/22 and bore sighted for 50 yards. Hopefully will get to head to the shooting area of the farm tomorrow morning.
I need to pick up an ammo can with a good seal. Damn shame our local army surplus store went out of business.


----------



## musketjim

Aladdin oil lamps with the lox-on mantles are incredibly bright, my experience equivalent to a 60 watt bulb with accompanying heat output, very important in interior Ak cabin in winter. Purchase extra chimney and mantle and clean mantle occasionally. Expensive but will burn kerosene or lamp oil. DC LED bulbs placed in goose neck lamps with power cord cut and clipped to large 6 volt battery. Bright and aimable due to goose neck. Light is crucial in interior AK in winter. Go bonkers without it:nuts:


----------



## LongRider

Foreverautumn said:


> Well, today I just sent in the final payment online of $61.70 on my credit card debt! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


:congrat::congrat:*EXCELLENT !!*:congrat::congrat:

Now the next step is a bit harder. Take the money you were paying credit off with and put in savings. My dad called it paying yourself. After bills what do you have left over, take a chunk of that as yours. Invest some of it even $50 or $100 in you 401K will make a difference put the rest in savings and keep it there. Now when you need a car or the car needs repairs there is your credit limit whats in the savings. Stay off of their credit tit. Use your own. It is the hard part because you will not have the newest trickiest ride in the hood or up to date techno gadget, even though you know you could have it if you were willing to be in debt to them. Cash will never buy you as nice a ride as five years worth of payments but you will save tens of thousands of dollars in interest that you can apply to the next car or a home. Knowing you have the money if you need it will buy you more peace of mind and satisfaction than all the newest coolest toys. I guarantee you that all the years you shoot a bushmaster instead of a REPR, have the last gen Kindle instead of the newest model and a 40 inch TV instead of the 80 inch TV will pay off the day you lay down the cash for your home.


----------



## Foreverautumn

LongRider said:


> Now the next step is a bit harder. Take the money you were paying credit off with and put in savings. My dad called it paying yourself. After bills what do you have left over, take a chunk of that as yours. Invest some of it even $50 or $100 in you 401K will make a difference put the rest in savings and keep it there. Now when you need a car or the car needs repairs there is your credit limit whats in the savings. Stay off of their credit tit. Use your own. It is the hard part because you will not have the newest trickiest ride in the hood or up to date techno gadget, even though you know you could have it if you were willing to be in debt to them. Cash will never buy you as nice a ride as five years worth of payments but you will save tens of thousands of dollars in interest that you can apply to the next car or a home. Knowing you have the money if you need it will buy you more peace of mind and satisfaction than all the newest coolest toys. I guarantee you that all the years you shoot a bushmaster instead of a REPR, have the last gen Kindle instead of the newest model and a 40 inch TV instead of the 80 inch TV will pay off the day you lay down the cash for your home.


I'm already one step ahead of you, LR. $20 goes out of every paycheck into my emergency fund first thing. Also, although I originally thought about snowballing the money I was spending towards my student loan, I decided instead to put it into savings along with the $100/month I'm already putting in, because I've got stuff (like tires, a mattress, new glasses, etc) that I KNOW I've got to replace shortly.

And finally, I *already* drive a beater that I paid CA$H for, and come to think of it, I paid cash for the last car I had before that. Thank GOD I don't have to pay car payments every month as well! As many problems as I've with it, at least that sucker's MINE!:flower: And I already eschew the latest gadgets; I don't have cable or even a TV, I have a laptop that's at least 2 yrs old, and I have a desktop computer that I've had since Feb 2000 (It still has it's original Windows 98SE).


----------



## LongRider

Foreverautumn said:


> I'm already one step ahead of you, LR.


Absolutely brilliant sir. You are so far ahead of the game most can not even comprehend what you already know. Less than three years ago this entire nation nearly went belly up due to unsecured debt and already I see that once again they are offering 0 down home loans. Talk about stuck on stupid.

The credit trap is the foundation of modern slavery. Remember the old company towns where factory workers and mine workers would rent their homes from he company they worked for. Bought their groceries and supplies from the company store on credit and ended up forever indebted to the company. Forced to tolerate whatever was shoved down their throats. Nothing has changed. As long as you owe they own you. Soon no one will own you

Instead you are making the choices of a free man and the rewards you will reap from that are far greater than a new car, new gadgets or sparkling bling. You are well on your way. Congratulations.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

LongRider said:


> Absolutely brilliant sir. You are so far ahead of the game most can not even comprehend what you already know. Less than three years ago this entire nation nearly went belly up due to unsecured debt and already I see that once again they are offering 0 down home loans. Talk about stuck on stupid.
> 
> The credit trap is the foundation of modern slavery. Remember the old company towns where factory workers and mine workers would rent their homes from he company they worked for. Bought their groceries and supplies from the company store on credit and ended up forever indebted to the company. Forced to tolerate whatever was shoved down their throats. Nothing has changed. As long as you owe they own you. Soon no one will own you
> 
> Instead you are making the choices of a free man and the rewards you will reap from that are far greater than a new car, new gadgets or sparkling bling. You are well on your way. Congratulations.


The whole company store thing ended when the labor unions got running. They need to come back to their roots and fight for the people.


----------



## LongRider

ContinualHarvest said:


> The whole company store thing ended when the labor unions got running. They need to come back to their roots and fight for the people.


Not really they just changed how they play the game and are more covert about it. Now instead of signing a slip of paper they give you a plastic card. The end result and ensuing slavery is the same. 
Unions another example of a great idea that has out lived their usefulness. Companies and employees need to get off of the asinine adversarial relationship. Grow up and understand each needs the other. Both benefit when the needs of both are respected.


----------



## ajsmith

O.K. It's been awhile since I've posted anything so this is what I been doing lately. Earlier this year I purchased a Presto pressure caner and so far I caned: 4 pints of chicken, 21 pints of corn and 5 pints of tomatoes. Looking forward to learning how to do lots more. Last weekend my wife bought me a Nesco Dehydrator. And since my apple trees are ready to harvest, we are going to make a bunch of dehydrated apple slices this weekend and some apple sauce. My daughters baby sitter showed her how and gave me the recipe. It was very good tasting. 
On another note I was able to purchase new Bug Out Bags (emergency bags if I'm talking to my wife...lol) for my wife and daughter, and am slowly getting items to put in the bags. :wave:


----------



## mtnwayne

It almost impossible to have everything you need but we all try. It can be very expensive. I found a site that has prepardness items we all need, mostly new but also some used which can save some money.
www.allyoursurvivalneeds.com


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today, I paid down another $150 on my Student Loan (I'm that much closer to kicking Sallie Mae out of my apartment):2thumb:, bought a 20-pack of AAA batteries, and a couple of 3.5-gallon units of drinking water.


----------



## Freyadog

Neighbor and I went in together and purchased a huge amount over 400$ worth of dried fruits/veggies and spices. split them up last night. 200# of Wheat berries tomorrow to pick up. Using a middle man so name not on an invoice.


----------



## DJgang

I think I'm going to do inventory today and clean out my kitchen pantry....

I'm feeling something....


----------



## Freyadog

Since our chickens decided that they liked our potatoes almost all of them were dug up. salvaged what we could. little monsters...so went to the local(30 minutes from us) produce stand and replaced what we thought what we would need for the winter.

got 150# white potatoes
bushel sweet potatoes
bushel of apples-more apples- :gaah:
50# texas sweet onions

have a case of local honey next week coming.

Seems like you never get finished but from the reports up here on the mountain is going to be very cold and a lot of snow. so packing in extra. About to work my All-American to death. Have 2 back ups but this is my favorite.


----------



## DJgang

Freyadog said:


> Since our chickens decided that they liked our potatoes almost all of them were dug up. salvaged what we could. little monsters...so went to the local(30 minutes from us) produce stand and replaced what we thought what we would need for the winter.
> 
> got 150# white potatoes
> bushel sweet potatoes
> bushel of apples-more apples- :gaah:
> 50# texas sweet onions
> 
> have a case of local honey next week coming.
> 
> Seems like you never get finished but from the reports up here on the mountain is going to be very cold and a lot of snow. so packing in extra. About to work my All-American to death. Have 2 back ups but this is my favorite.


Do you have a potato shed or cellar that you put potatoes? Or do you can?

Just curious. My mom won't can or do anything with potatoes so I don't plant them anymore and yes, the one year I did the deer ate my sweet potatoes and chickens got my white ones.


----------



## Sentry18

I just ordered a 30 day supply of freeze dried food (for a family of 8-9) and a few cases of Mainstay Emergency Ration bars. Just wasn't comfortable with what I had on hand already. The wife just pulled some money out of savings and is on a "lower cost - higher volume" grocery shopping trip. Trying to get passed the 90 day supply mark in a hurry. Of course then I am going to start working on the 120 supply mark, then the....


----------



## DJgang

Sentry18 said:


> I just ordered a 30 day supply of freeze dried food (for a family of 8-9) and a few cases of Mainstay Emergency Ration bars. Just wasn't comfortable with what I had on hand already. The wife just pulled some money out of savings and is on a "lower cost - higher volume" grocery shopping trip. Trying to get passed the 90 day supply mark in a hurry. Of course then I am going to start working on the 120 supply mark, then the....


Well... I know what I've read of you here (you are a researche for sure) and I have to ask... Who did you buy it from? I can't figure out the best place to purchase freeze dried. I've purchased here and there, mostly specials.


----------



## WatchUr6

Just finished a small shopping trip at Costco. Another 100# each of rice and beans. 50# each of salt and sugar. Oh yeah 3 months more of tee pee for six of us.

Also picked up 2 more internal frame BOB for $5 each at a garage sale. Couldn't believe my luck. They were a little dirty, but in very good condition.


----------



## DJgang

WatchUr6 said:


> Just finished a small shopping trip at Costco. Another 100# each of rice and beans. 50# each of salt and sugar. Oh yeah 3 months more of tee pee for six of us.
> 
> Also picked up 2 more internal frame BOB for $5 each at a garage sale. Couldn't believe my luck. They were a little dirty, but in very good condition.


I got 50# of rice, 30# of pintos, 15 cans of chicken, 12 cans of salmon, 30# of noodles, 3 containers of dry milk, 25# of bread flour (gonna start mixing this wih my whole wheat) oh, some more yeast.

I've been doing veggies all summer and been meaning to get more stuff.


----------



## ilovetigger

1 1/2 steers, a pig, another pig in October, and another in December. Working on canning up meat.

Hit up Aldis for more fruits, rices, pastas, and beans to make a BIG batch of chili for canning. 

Been canning up like crazy from my garden, dehydrating like crazy, and trying to just continue to stock every grocery shop. Working on water and paper stocks.

My next investment is water filtration, rain barrels, and re-loader and supplies. Gotta pull down my camping box to see what I have available vs. need. While we have a couple ways to cook, most of the canned products can be eaten straight from the jar if necessary.


----------



## mojo4

The wifey and I went to costco and I went bananas. On the way I explained QE3 and she didn't hassle me nearly as much. Lots rice and beans baby!! Pork was dirt cheap so we loaded up on it and chicken. Time for basspro tomorrow. I hope ammo is on sale!


----------



## DJgang

My prayers have just been answered.

I just returned from a birthday party, friends from church, etc and kids, etc....

well, long story short, most of my friends want to prep or are prepping just never have talked about it!!! They want to start having get togethers to 'prep' !!!!

Thank you Lord!


----------



## ajsmith

Wow DJgang,
Very cool, ya hit the jack pot with that!!! :congrat:


----------



## DJgang

Truly a blessing AJ!

We were finally able to go pay for our new wood stove. Been saving for about a year and we finished our hearth/stone work in the spring. Installer should be calling me to get everything set up. I can not wait!!!


----------



## LongRider

Picking up a spare propane stove and a wood heater this week end


----------



## DJgang

We cut about a cord of wood today!!!

Now I know some of you might think, so what, we cut every year... But thisis huge for us! We live in the woods. And as usual, here in the south, if we get an ice storm we are out of power for days if not a week. Usually I am the one running around, getting kerosene, making sure the heater is working, etc. if power goes out, we live in one room to keep warm. 

I have been begging for wood heat since right after our oldest was born. 

I can not tell you the weight that has been lifted off my shoulders just knowing we will be able to stay warm without power, without kerosene. We can cook inside instead of outside on a Coleman stove. 

Plus, husband and I had fun cutting. The whole family out helping, now that's what I remember doing as a child and now my children will have the same memories. 

Good day.


----------



## cengasser

We are in the process of cutting some up now. We already have some from older piles we are gathering back together.
Helped someone load wood and could take what we wanted.
Nice deal!


----------



## cnsper

I want about 6 more cord before the snow flies. Thank god for beetle kill. Did a lot of cleanup and rearranging today. Took out my plastic folding table and put in a new table to me. Got a Cafe height table and chairs for free. Took the sliding mechanism off and basically made the table in 1/2 of what it was with 2 legs. Then I took and screwed the other side to the wall and now I have a desk/table/counter that is stable.

Picked up another bag of aluminum cans (beer) from the previous owners scattered all over the place. Slowly getting things cleaned up. Can't wait for the rain and snow so that I can burn all the trash I have piled up to get rid of.


----------



## LongRider

DJgang said:


> Plus, husband and I had fun cutting. The whole family out helping, now that's what I remember doing as a child and now my children will have the same memories.
> 
> Good day.


I am convinced that quality of life is one of the greatest rewards of becoming or being self sustaining. A much more satisfying and rewarding way of life than the rampant unrestrained consumerism of our urban counter parts


----------



## The_Lioness

*Preparations for the unexpected*

Since this is still a typhoon month for where I live, I bought a led re-chargeable lamp, candles, and matches in case there will be power outage. I also stocked some canned goods, and water for emergency purposes.


----------



## The_Lioness

Since this is still a typhoon month for where I live, I bought a led re-chargeable lamp, candles, and matches in case there will be power outage. I also stocked some canned goods, and water for emergency purposes.


----------



## DJgang

The_Lioness said:


> Since this is still a typhoon month for where I live, I bought a led re-chargeable lamp, candles, and matches in case there will be power outage. I also stocked some canned goods, and water for emergency purposes.


Welcome to the forum!

Where are you located?


----------



## Toffee

I'm buying a few pairs of that 5-in-1 tool listed on ebay today. Something like $3 each. I think I know what everyone is getting in their stockings.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Well, yesterday I replaced all four tires on my car (I almost HAD to - all of them were already PAST bald, and one of them blew out), and while I was at it, I got myself a spare tire (which my car didn't have).

All told, it cost me almost $400 , but was worth it. I'm set for the next 50,000 miles, and I now have an actual SPARE TIRE now, as opposed to one of those emergency doughnuts. It wiped out my savings, but I was saving up for just such an event, anyway, and I DIDN'T have to invade my Emergency Fund. :2thumb:


----------



## cnsper

2 cases of top ramen noodles. Package of egg noodles. 10 more lbs of corn meal. 4 lbs of spaghetti, 2 more cans of spaghetti sauce. 5 more lbs of rice.

Here is an example of what you can fit into a 5 gallon bucket...

10 Lbs Corn Meal
5 lbs Rice
2 Lbs egg noodles
1 case ramen noodles


----------



## Toffee

5 cases of ramen noodles ordered today and possibly a case of canned chili to go with it.


----------



## timmie

4 bags of meal,6 bags macaroni,19 bags baby limas,4 cans spam,4 propane canister,4 bottles 2-cycle oil,1 pkg.gammo pellets and a 2o pound propane tank. also got 40 pounds pork [email protected] cents per pound...


----------



## DJgang

Potatoes on sale bought 24 pounds. Start dehydrating tomorrow.

At the lake house now, just got back from town and it's only real large grocery store is closing, tomorrow... So I'm going to get there early and see what's marked down. They were marking down tonight and were about to close when I ran in looking for eggs... So crossing my fingers that there may be some good deals.


----------



## Freyadog

Finally got our Faraday cage(trash can) made. Stuff stacked up next to it almost ready to go inside.


----------



## DJgang

Freyadog said:


> Finally got our Faraday cage(trash can) made. Stuff stacked up next to it almost ready to go inside.


What will you be putting in it? is there a discussion somewhere?


----------



## Freyadog

DJgang said:


> What will you be putting in it? is there a discussion somewhere?


Someone better than me is gonna have to find the link. Believe me someone will read this thread and know just where it is.

anything electronic small enough to go in is going.

extra lap top
M.E.N. cds
cds of survival/gardening/cooking/etc.
solar/battery radio
external floppy with discs w/camera
replacement parts for the small solar panels for kitchen
batteries
replacement parts for 78 truck
replacement parts for generators
cd on insurances and other financial information


----------



## DJgang

Interesting. Very. 


I didn't get to my potatoes, ended up with all that meat and started canning last night.

My gallon mylars came in, so I was able to put up 20 pounds of grits and 20 pounds of bread flour. Got another 5 gallon bucket of rice sealed up. Put oxygen absorbers in all my beans that I had put in jugs. Finally got an empty tote to put my sugar and brown sugar into. Oh I got 10 pounds of bread flour in the freezer, put it up in a few days.


----------



## hillobeans

I got a tooth filled, and spent the hour in the chair trying to scheme a way to score a nitrous tank to add to the preps. Scooted across the river to ChinaMart, picked up 300 rounds of 9mm and some mini propane bottles. I also tried to pick up another pair of glasses or two at the vision center, but apparently they destroyed my prescription from three years ago.

Tonight, I scored a dozen Spaghetti-os with meatballs for the kiddos.

Baby steps.


----------



## cnsper

300 rounds and some mini propane bottles? Wonder what those could be used for... LOL


----------



## goshengirl

Baby steps are good! :2thumb:


----------



## Freyadog

Got the piping in the mail today for our pellet stove. Ordered from manufacturer instead of the kit at HD/Lowes because they told us we didnt need all that was in the kit. And about 50 $'s cheaper. With the kit we would have had to spend more money to get what we needed. Next have our neighbor a airconditoning/heat man to come in and hook it up to the thermostat.

got a bushel of sweet potatoes finally finished dehydrating. Haven't finished all the bacon that we bought yet. Maybe tomorrow night. Tonight will be hooking up the stove piping.

Is anyone thinking of dewormer and flea/tick meds for their animals? We rescue animals and we have cats and dogs so was thinking about just how long the meds would be good for. anyone know? I can order CDT boosters, rabie next day air, so may stock up on some of that also.


----------



## Redtail

Baby steps for sure. Two cases of water bottles and a case of canned chili, good through September 2015, in the trunk of my car. I'm feeling better by the day.


----------



## machinist

We are restoring an old 28 ft. Coachmen RV trailer (bumper pull type) for placing at our BOL. It needs a lot of work, but so far it has new tires, 2 new roof vents, roof resealed and coated, all new LP gas tanks, regulator and lines and a new fridge. I'm looking at getting a tankless LP water heater that is very frugal on gas. Water pump is a 12 volt Surflow. 

The fridge is 120 volts, to be run on an inverter and solar system. Have all the components for the solar on hand, and have been running the fridge on it in the garage for a while. It is a Chinese made Summit brand, and runs 24 hours on 550 to 600 watt hours. Pleased with that, because we have more than enough solar power to do that and all the lights, radios, little TV, etc. Have four 180 watt solar panels, a bank of 8 Trojan T-105 batteries, with a Xantrex MPPT charge controller, and a Samlex 1,000 watt/2,000 surge pure sine wave inverter. Just received some Thinlite 15 watt flourescent fixtures to go over the sink, over the table and over the couch. In the same order was 150 amp DC breaker to protect the inverter, plus some spare bulbs and ballasts for the lights. Using some LED lights, a tiny TV that draws 7 watts, and a laptop that draws 24 watts, all on 12 volts. The inverter has spare capacity to run other stuff, but only the fridge is planned to be AC for now. 

The RV is intended to run off-grid for electric. We will use LP gas for cooking, hot water and heating. Got a friend who has an LP wall mount heater which will replace the old furnace. This thing will get parked on a concrete slab with a pole shed roof and open sides. Run gutters from the pole shed roof to a cistern for water, and install a conventional septic system. If we find we really need air conditioning, that will have to run off a generator, but I doubt if it will be needed. 

Hope to put in a 500 gallon LP tank that should last at least a year per filling. Laundry is to be a wringer machine run on a small generator, about one hour per week, done outside under the pole shed roof. Have the washing machine and tubs and we are using it now at home. 

Today, I'm ripping off the dead AC unit from the roof and replacing it with a crank-up air vent. Still have one vent to replace over the bathroom that has a fan in it, and 2 of the round plumbing vents. Have the parts, so gotta get busy while we have decent weather for this!


----------



## JerryMac

I just recently purchased a solar battery charger and double handfull of AA /AAA /C / D batteries, that can be recharged with the sun.... Also in the process of solar pwer to one of my outbuildings, as a test run, to see how this is going to work. 
We always buy extra canned goods, and one thing that we have been doing, not sure if a lot know it can be done, is canning comfort foods, usiing a vac sealer and half gallon and quart jars, you can can anything from cereal, cookies, peanute butter n crackers, crackers , pasta, about any dry good....i was unsure of this untill i ate some froot loops that had been in a jar for 3 years, tasted like they came out of the box.....u have to get the unit that has the hose attachment.


----------



## mojo4

I picked up a UV water filter, another great hunting knife and new rifle scope and lots of .22 ammo. Its still only 45 bucks for 1000 rounds! Also some more rounds for my 30.06.


----------



## UncleJoe

Rotated 25 gallons of gas out today. Old went into the car, new in the cans. Fresh gas for the winter if we need to run the generator.


----------



## hiwall

did a little work on the bug out rv so it can carry 1 more propane tank.


----------



## machinist

I installed the new fridge in the RV yesterday. Not an easy task due to limited room, but it went well. I stuffed around the front edge with foam rubber, because the closet like space is vented to the outdoors to allow the fridge to cool. 

Fetched some new molding for trim around the front of the fridge, and other lumber for work inside the RV. We are altering several things to eliminate extra sleeping spaces and turn them into living space and storage, since only 2 of us will occupy the trailer.


----------



## hiwall

machinist, I considered pulling the propane refrig out and installing a small standard 120 volt frig to run off solar so I could run a long time without worrying about propane. I don't hear of anyone doing that but it seems like it should work fine. The small frigs only take 40 to 100 watts.


----------



## headhunter

It's almost time for the grandson's birthday, so he received a Nikon Monarch for his Henry ,22 and a Browning red dot for his 6mm. I purchased a RCBS primer crimp remover for myself and an old friend found 3 boxes of .45 hardball which he gave to me since he sold his .45. I found and purchased a large pair of Channel-Loc nippers. The grand daughter and I built a storage rack for the canoe so it's up and out of the way until next spring. The John Deere came back from the implement dealer with new seals and axle guides in the front end.


----------



## machinist

hiwall, 

So far, our little fridge is running on 540 to 600 watt hours per 24 hour day, over a period of a couple weeks. Easily done with solar. And this is an 8.4 cubic foot fridge/freezer. About 54" x 22" x 22" = Chinese apartment size. 

I'm back working on that RV trailer, having installed the fridge and finished the roof work. Just found some window screens at the junkyard today for 8 bucks (9 of them, like new), in varied sizes. They are pretty easy to cut down to fit a few trailer windows that need new ones. 

Just stopped at my friend's place to look over the LP heater he will soon be selling when he gets a wood stove set up in his shop. Looks like a good fit for our trailer and it is non-electric, piezo igntion, radiant ventless design. That is much preferrable to me over trying to replace the old forced air LP furnace. I'm scared of a tiny gas furnace housed in a plywood kitchen cabinet! That thing is coming out, and the cabinets are going to get bigger. 

Next is researching LP gas tankless water heaters. Son in law and daughter have one that appeals to me. Very small and unlimited capacity. Manually adjustable and CHEAP to run!

Got 3 gardens plowed and finished disking them yesterday. Hope to sow winter wheat for a cover crop tomorrow.

JerryMac,

We do a lot of the vac sealing in jars with a Foodsaver. Pasta, nuts, popcorn, etc. Works great! We also use the plastic bag material to seal up rolled oats, beans of all kinds and other things. Keeps for years!


----------



## pandamonium

Lets see, we recently purchased an LEM 10 tray dehydrator, this thing is huge, 15'x15' trays. Put 4 lbs of green beans in there today, did three big bunches of bananas the other day, gonna do apples and oranges tomorrow. Very nice machine, big difference from the ronco five tray I was using. My brother gave the Ronco to a friend that just moved away. That same friend, when we were helping he and his wife load the U-haul, unloaded their freezer and gave us most of what was in there, lots of frozen veggies, 10 lbs of chicken breast, all sorts of stuff they didn't want to haul. Very good people!! I will miss them and look forward to seeing them again!! Thanks Davey (pugtastic) and Lauren!! Also got a bunch of different coffees, which I vacuum packed and stored. 
Hit the dollar store the other day too, grabbed three more tubes of triple anti-biotic ointment, anti-itch creme, some more cans of tuna, ace bandages, cans of chicken, and a couple other things. 
Also found a great deal at bed bath and beyond the other day, found a Oneida steel mandolin slicing set for $4.98, returned, used. I scrubbed the hell out of it, all good. Goes for $29.99 regular price!! :eyebulge:


----------



## DJgang

I got a 5 tray LEM.

The only thing that I don't like is the grate size. I ordered some "fruit leather" sheets just yesterday, because little things just fall right through and I've been using foil, paper towels, etc, now I need to find something like mesh to use. 

I ordered it from a local store, if I had know the grate size was so huge I might have reconsidered something else.


----------



## WatchUr6

I bought a new Mossberg shotgun with two barrels (28" & 18"). Got it for what I think is a good price $280 (original price was $400). My brother also bought one too. He was showing a friend his new gun. His friend gave him 500 rounds of bird shot, which he no longer need (what a score). My brother brought the ammo to my place to add it to our preps.


----------



## Tweto

Watching "coast to coast" on the radio this morning. Had a guy on, I think his name was Gary Blume. He wrote a book called "Alcohol is a Gas". The book is a how to to produce alcohol for home use for fuel and how to convert gas engines to alcohol. I bought the book from amazon for my library.


----------



## pandamonium

I think Lem makes a mesh tray for their dryers, have to double check. I used wax paper to keep the smaller stuff from fallin through.


----------



## DJgang

pandamonium said:


> I think Lem makes a mesh tray for their dryers, have to double check. I used wax paper to keep the smaller stuff from fallin through.


I've been looking and am having no luck in finding anything. It's almost like they just expect them to be used for meats.


----------



## pandamonium

DJgang said:


> I've been looking and am having no luck in finding anything. It's almost like they just expect them to be used for meats.


I have the LEM catalog at home, I'll look after work and see if they have them, if they do I will give you the part number.


----------



## machinist

Today I gutted the old fridge from the RV. I plan to make a solar food dryer out of it. I figure some shelves with plastic screening, a solar box heater made of foil covered foam board and glazed with Lexan greenhouse sheet, then a sawzall to make holes for dryer vent ducting the heat in and out. Got most of the materials and a picture to go by for plans. 

This is a pure ******* project = 100% salvage stuff.


----------



## NO2ANWO

picked up a matched pair of german field phones that are very similar to the US PRC at a yard sale for $50/pair will have to get some comm wire before i can test them.


----------



## pandamonium

DJgang said:


> I got a 5 tray LEM.
> 
> The only thing that I don't like is the grate size. I ordered some "fruit leather" sheets just yesterday, because little things just fall right through and I've been using foil, paper towels, etc, now I need to find something like mesh to use.
> 
> I ordered it from a local store, if I had know the grate size was so huge I might have reconsidered something else.[/QUOTE
> 
> http://www.lemproducts.com/
> 
> http://www.lemproducts.com/category/s?keyword=796a


----------



## UncleJoe

Stopped at a multi-family yard sale yesterday. Looking around I saw a box with rolls of gauze. Asked the guy, how much? and he said $10.00. Got home and did an inventory of the box.

42 rolls of 4.5" x 12.5 *yards*
37 4"x 4" bandages
And a small assortment of odds and ends.

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:

Had to start a new tote to hold it all. :2thumb:


----------



## DJgang

pandamonium said:


> DJgang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a 5 tray LEM.
> 
> The only thing that I don't like is the grate size. I ordered some "fruit leather" sheets just yesterday, because little things just fall right through and I've been using foil, paper towels, etc, now I need to find something like mesh to use.
> 
> I ordered it from a local store, if I had know the grate size was so huge I might have reconsidered something else.[/QUOTE
> 
> http://www.lemproducts.com/
> 
> http://www.lemproducts.com/category/s?keyword=796a
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you!!!
> 
> I've been all over that site trying to find something!
> 
> I ordered some cheap sheets from amazon, using them as fruit leather sheets and they are doing good . Just realized mine is a six tray. Duh I thought it was five.
Click to expand...


----------



## pandamonium

DJgang said:


> pandamonium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you!!!
> 
> I've been all over that site trying to find something!
> 
> I ordered some cheap sheets from amazon, using them as fruit leather sheets and they are doing good . Just realized mine is a six tray. Duh I thought it was five.
> 
> 
> 
> You are very welcome!! :beercheer:
Click to expand...


----------



## BillM

*Do They*



NO2ANWO said:


> picked up a matched pair of german field phones that are very similar to the US PRC at a yard sale for $50/pair will have to get some comm wire before i can test them.


Do they work in "English" ? :rofl:


----------



## NO2ANWO

lol Bill yes i think they will even the instructions are translated.
today i picked up a couple feet of W1 cable so i can test em also found out that a gun store near my work is goin out of buisness so tomorrow ill be droppin by to see wht the deals are


----------



## jsriley5

well finally got several of my buckets filled with the stuff we have accumulated for food preps. lots of gravy mixes beans lentils spices salt baking supplies and ramen everything in 5 gallon mylar bags in the buckets then all the loose space is filled with loose rice to use all the available space and make les work for the o2 absorbers. And three buckets of dog food with a few treats thrown in just incase they are good dogs. With the buckets of stuff from wise and athe bucket of dried potatoes. I figure a little over 7 months for the four of us without counting the span and tamales and chilli on the shelves with peanut butter tea and coffee. I finally feel halfway prepared (got lots of stuff defense camping primitive living from before) Have about 100 rolls of TP several jugs of bleach, a dozen israeli masks and 5 dozen filters feel ing good but still feel underprepared. next month is another big store month and I want to add to ammo and defensive needs some more as well as barter materials. And stuff from the list I have made while reading the last 100+ pages of this thread whew that was alot of reading and a few new ideas and better ways to do some old ideas. Be glad when we finally get to the home we intend to stay in so I can do some permanent preps like fruit trees bushes and patches and some garden beds tall enough I can do a little work on them (just can't work at ground level anymore. Green house ans soo much more I want. Hope things last that long but I have my doubts.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

jsriley5 said:


> well finally got several of my buckets filled with the stuff we have accumulated for food preps. lots of gravy mixes beans lentils spices salt baking supplies and ramen everything in 5 gallon mylar bags in the buckets then all the loose space is filled with loose rice to use all the available space and make les work for the o2 absorbers. And three buckets of dog food with a few treats thrown in just incase they are good dogs. With the buckets of stuff from wise and athe bucket of dried potatoes. I figure a little over 7 months for the four of us without counting the span and tamales and chilli on the shelves with peanut butter tea and coffee. I finally feel halfway prepared (got lots of stuff defense camping primitive living from before) Have about 100 rolls of TP several jugs of bleach, a dozen israeli masks and 5 dozen filters feel ing good but still feel underprepared. next month is another big store month and I want to add to ammo and defensive needs some more as well as barter materials. And stuff from the list I have made while reading the last 100+ pages of this thread whew that was alot of reading and a few new ideas and better ways to do some old ideas. Be glad when we finally get to the home we intend to stay in so I can do some permanent preps like fruit trees bushes and patches and some garden beds tall enough I can do a little work on them (just can't work at ground level anymore. Green house ans soo much more I want. Hope things last that long but I have my doubts.


jSRiley, I wish I was even close to how prepped you are! Wow! Great job! I need to get into high gear.


----------



## MaryV

I just ordered a case of FD ground beef for my food storage.
bought several packages of TP, some toothpaste and a package of extra toothbrushes.
bought a dozen cans of soup.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

ACtually living off my preps right now. Not having a paycheck is hard. The investment will be worth it in the end though. Being back in school is a lot of work and sacrifice. 
I'm just hoping the next 2.5 years will go by smoothly. 
Getting a degree in Biology and already finding the things that I'm learning applying to every day life. Useful information is always a good thing.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I just picked up 5 more gallons of drinking water, 24 more rolls of TP, and 12 more cans of Ravioli.

Earlier this month, I paid down another $150 of my student loan, but I estimate that it'll still take at least until the end of next year until I finally get that sucker paid off completely.

I'll just have to keep plugging away at it, I guess.


----------



## bfvtech

I'm new here I am active duty and live on base I have been slowly storing stuff like can foods and tp but the family keeps using it all so I just adjust by buying more so I can have something saved up. Looking into doing some raised gardens for strawberries we like making our own jam. I'm going to Korea soon so I'm getting the family ready and trying to get the to stock up on the essentials


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

In my travels last week I ran across an old store that had some wind up clocks with the bells on top. had to pick them up when i could get them. Also picked up more rechargeable batteries and found a bargain on the flat batteries for watches etc. I am still looking for a grinding wheel (pedal powered) like we had. Our stone split some time back and is no longer serviceable. Also want to up grade some of our grain mills. GB


----------



## Startingout-Blair

bfvtech said:


> I'm new here I am active duty and live on base I have been slowly storing stuff like can foods and tp but the family keeps using it all so I just adjust by buying more so I can have something saved up. Looking into doing some raised gardens for strawberries we like making our own jam. I'm going to Korea soon so I'm getting the family ready and trying to get the to stock up on the essentials


Good luck Bfv! And thank you for your service!


----------



## machinist

GrinnanBarrett,

You can epoxy that old grindstone back together. It has to be BONE DRY and dust-free for it to stick, but most any epoxy will work. The slower curing types are usually stronger. I have fixed a couple this way. Don't clamp it too tightly, just enough to get a little squeeze-out. Make sure both surfaces are covered with glue, too. Excess can be easily chiselled off after it sets for 24 hours at room temp, or longer if it is cool. 

We've been working on Fall house cleaning, and doing very well at that. Now that we are both retired, I'm beginning to make a dent in the maintenance work I let go for 10 years while we ran a repair shop at home. Today I decided to refinish the top of Grandma's cedar chest that had gotten scratched up, so off to town for some shellac. I know what Grandad used to finish it with, 'cause I was there when he made it 60 years ago. 

I didn't quite get to the hardware store before the truck engine began to miss, and erupted clouds of white smoke from the exhaust. After I stopped at a gas station, the starter wouldn't crank the engine. The exhaust smelled like antifreeze, so I'm pretty sure it is either a cracked head, or, more likely, a blown head gasket. I can fix it, but.... 

There is a garden tractor sitting in front of the garage door, and the garage is full of miscellaneous projects = no room for mechanic work in there until I clean it out. Sigh. 

Finally, after getting a wrecker to tow my old truck home, I made it to the hardware store and bought a quart of shellac. It cost me SIXTEEN DOLLARS AND FOUR CENTS !!!! Grandad SOLD a cedar chest for $24 back when he made this one. He bought shellac in flakes, for about 25 cents a pound then, and 4 pounds made a gallon with denatured alcohol that cost him about a dollar a gallon then. So, about $2.00 a GALLON for mixed shellac when he made this thing. $16 X 4 quarts to the gallon = $64 a gallon now. That is 32 times as much. He made about $4,000 to $5,000 a year then building furniture. $4,000 X 64 = $264,000. I know that $264,000 a year now for a furniture craftsman is NOT going to happen. We have gotten a lot poorer in the past 60 years, and it ain't gettin' any better. 

Wonder what it will cost for parts to fix my truck? I think TS has already HTF in terms of inflation, but I expect it to get a lot worse.


----------



## Viking

Wrapping ones mind around the fact that the dollar is getting worth less is a hard thing as we easily think the price of things has increased. But with each TARP that went into effect and now we're into the third Quantitative Easing it's like adding water to a soup that's already very thin, it's still soup but it has no nutrition left in it. Those of us that are on fixed incomes based on values of the dollar when we retired suffer at the thinning of the value of the dollar. So the cost of shellac when your grandad made it and the $64 a gallon now figures to the dollar now being worth 3 cents. And yes TS has HTF and it will get jaw droppingly worse, even to those of us that know things are going to get bad.


----------



## machinist

Well, the cedar chest looks MUCH better with the top refinished, but, the old truck is still sitting dead in the driveway.  Looks like today had better be spent cleaning out a garage bay to work on it. 

Our hens are laying some now, averaging 4 eggs a day from 6 new pullets. Something green is coming up in the gardens where I sowed winter wheat for a cover crop. May be more weeds than wheat, but we'll see. Whatever, it all gets plowed down next Spring for green manure. 

I never raked leaves before in my life, but we have enough that I bought a leaf blower to pile them for compost. It may rain tomorrow, which would stick the leaves down, so maybe I better take ccare of that before I worry about the truck and garage.


----------



## headhunter

Yesterday, I ran the gen for an hour+ to charge up its battery. (Also made the grandson a wooden Thomson sub for his B--day.) Midway was kind enough to accept an order for two replacement sights for shortguns and some Ranier plated HP bullets as well as a Bianchi Shadow II holster for my 3" .357 (the price was $10 less than posted on line.).
The wife found 5 storage containers that should be ideal for eat--ables.


----------



## headhunter

I've been concerned with the longer term storage of gasoline. This fall while at a marina on Lake Vermillion, I was talking to the owner and they said they were not concerned because the premium gas they used had no ethanol. Okay, so I began to look and found that Fleet Farm in a neighboring city sold premium out of one (and only one) pump that contains no ethanol. Good! Yes, I still plan on adding Stabil and a little Sea Foam for insurance.


----------



## hiwall

headhunter, that cold weather up there should help make your gas store longer also. Has to be some good reason for all that cold weather!


----------



## Redtail

I feel blessed. 
THere were a few more immediately available things I wanted to add to my general-purpose bugout pack. 
Obviously, my desire for a lightweight, accurate 9x19 or 9x18 firearm to store in there is on the backburner because I'm pretty worn-thin financially speaking, but I'd been saving a couple bucks here and there for other various equipment. In particular, I needed rechargeable AA batteries for my GMRS, my flashlight, and my night-vision gear(purchased long before my current financial situation) and a dedicated BOB multitool, just in case for whatever reason mine was not on me while the emergency happened. Rechargeables instead of a massive number of high-capacity alkalines were a must, because of the solar-powered charger I acquired this spring.
Recently I'd done a little bit of work for the father of a friend who just left for USAF boot camp. WHen he paid me for roofing his garage, I folded the check to put it in my wallet, and found a scrap of paper that looked like it'd been in there for a while. Upon further inspection, it turned out to be a store credit check for my workplace, for $54. 
THis turned out to be exactly enough to pick up a shiny new Leatherman Wingman and an 8-pack of name-brand NiMH batteries. 

Small things make for big peace of mind.


----------



## md1911

I am wanting to add some wool blankets to my prepps. Does anyone know a place to get them cheap? Over the weekend I added 12 full casses of MREs and 12 cases of bottled water.


----------



## LongRider

md1911 said:


> I am wanting to add some wool blankets to my prepps. Does anyone know a place to get them cheap? Over the weekend I added 12 full casses of MREs and 12 cases of bottled water.


Look at local army surplus. Old ugly itchy warm nearly indestructible and cheap


----------



## md1911

LongRider said:


> Look at local army surplus. Old ugly itchy warm nearly indestructible and cheap


Well all the ones I have seen at my local army surplus are $45 and up. I'm not sure that's a good price. Or am I just being too cheap?


----------



## bkuyk

md1911 said:


> I am wanting to add some wool blankets to my prepps. Does anyone know a place to get them cheap? Over the weekend I added 12 full casses of MREs and 12 cases of bottled water.


I got from Walmart for $5. I don't think it was real wool and they aren't that warm, but its cheap and something is better than nothing sometimes.


----------



## LongRider

md1911 said:


> Well all the ones I have seen at my local army surplus are $45 and up. I'm not sure that's a good price. Or am I just being too cheap?


Honestly I dunno as I have not looked to buy any in a very long time, *Cheaper Than Dirt* 
12 New Pack 30% Wool 91x65" for $59.97.

*Command Post* has army & navy style blankets from 
$17.99 for 55% wool
$28.99 for 70% wool
$28.99 for 80% loom woven wool

*Go Army/Navy*  has a variety of genuine in good condition used Czech, British, Italian and German 100% wool blankets from $29 to $49

*Pine Creek Outdoors*  seems to have the best deal new 100% wool genuine German Army blankets for $28.98

I have only done business with Cheaper Than Dirt always good service decent price. But in this case I don't think they have what you are really looking for. Remember they all add shipping and handling so the price may end up being equal to local. I would stick with your original plan, get good quality 100% wool or as close to as you can afford. Going cheap often ends up costing more and never the best plan when your life is on the line.


----------



## md1911

Longrider thanks for your input. I have a couple 80% that I've had for years. They will keep you warm even wet. Your right about the getting cheap is what you get. Yhanks for reminding me. When you see so many things you need its easy to buy cheap stuff so you can feel more prepared


----------



## Radmaximus

Check out this link to the Sportsmansguide.com, they have a military surplus division. Bought a couple wool blankets from them a year ago, nice blankets and seems inexpensive.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/new-pacific-military-wool-blanket-olive-drab.aspx?a=1024645

Rad


----------



## LongRider

md1911 said:


> Longrider thanks for your input. I have a couple 80% that I've had for years. They will keep you warm even wet. Your right about the getting cheap is what you get. Yhanks for reminding me. When you see so many things you need its easy to buy cheap stuff so you can feel more prepared


You're welcome, be sure to shop around. Good luck stay safe & warm


----------



## jsriley5

Well when we got back from the store yesterday I spent a few hours vac packing several pounds of clearance halloween candy (heavy on the chocolate ) Today I packed three more buckets of food in mylar liner a little candy in each then various other dry food stuffs and as usual filled in all th espaces with loose rice. Also have a couple of Hand held two way vhf uhf ham radioes should be arriving any day along with all the accessories. Thses will net work with the GMRS and FRS sets I already have and will operate as mobiles as well so my comms are getting a significant step up. Also ordered a battery charger that has a setting for helping bring back old batteries by redisolving some of the sulfer dioxide build up? I think thats the stuff that builds up and kills batteries. I have started studying to take my ham tests so I can practice legally with my radioes and I ordered 900 rounds of 5.56 and 100 rounds of buckshot. So things got a significant bump up this month. I don't worry about handgun ammo btw I have thousands of rounds left over from my days as a active hangun competitor and even more reloading supplies on hand there so I just need more rifle and especially shotgun ammo I have added two now shotgunners (Fiance and her oldest son) to the crew they are both gaining proficiency fast so I need more shotty ammo on hand for them if they need it.


----------



## NO2ANWO

well i had a scare that became a kind of prep so bear with me as i lay out the timeline,
On Nov 1 i was activated by my state for relief actions(i am in the national guard)
sometime after lunch i started having pain in my lower right abdomen,no biggy i thought just gas or somethin.
Nov 2 the pain not only hasnt gone away but is worse and now i cant eat or drink anything so upon returning to out base of operations i went to see the medics
they immediatly sent me to the hospital and there i was diagnosed with acute appendicitis
sometime around 10pm Nov 2 i was put under and had my appendix removed
i think of this as a prep because if this had happened after TSHTF would i even have been able to get the required treatment before my appendix burst and caused my death


----------



## jsriley5

yeah that would be bad post SHTF I'd hate to be doing it on myslef with a rusty p-38. There will be alot of "un neccessary death I"m imagining if the S ever does HTF.


----------



## DJgang

NO2ANWO said:


> well i had a scare that became a kind of prep so bear with me as i lay out the timeline,
> On Nov 1 i was activated by my state for relief actions(i am in the national guard)
> sometime after lunch i started having pain in my lower right abdomen,no biggy i thought just gas or somethin.
> Nov 2 the pain not only hasnt gone away but is worse and now i cant eat or drink anything so upon returning to out base of operations i went to see the medics
> they immediatly sent me to the hospital and there i was diagnosed with acute appendicitis
> sometime around 10pm Nov 2 i was put under and had my appendix removed
> i think of this as a prep because if this had happened after TSHTF would i even have been able to get the required treatment before my appendix burst and caused my death


Glad you are well now...when I got to the part "by nov. 2 the pain ..." I thought appendix!!!! Yep! Not fun at all, never knew relief after a surgery huh? Take care!!!!!


----------



## Foreverautumn

Earlier this month, I paid down another $150 installment on my student loan, bringing the principal now to a little over $2,000. I should have it paid off or nearly so by the end of next year.

Now that I just got the word that Obummer is projected to win a second termvract:, I'm going out immediately and getting a couple dozen more cans of food and another 5 gallons of drinking water. I no longer have any faith that this economy is EVER going to get any better. The best thing I can do at this point is prepare, as best I can, for an economic crisis or job loss.

I also no longer have any faith in my fellow citizen. :brickwall: How brain dead do you have to be to vote for that guy? :factor10: We have decided, as a nation, that we want massive spending, big government, and of course we've just GOT to have all our government goodies. I'm reminded of a phrase in the Federalist Papers - "...and a long farewell to all her greatness."


----------



## md1911

Sorry for the double post


----------



## md1911

LongRider said:


> You're welcome, be sure to shop around. Good luck stay safe & warm


I appreciate the good people on this site all the help and moral support. The food for thought and conversation. I added 4 new blankets 2 old and 2 new. 1 case of MREs and aproximently 30 days of dehydrated meals to my preps along with a ammo purchase this week


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Have 3000 rds of .22cal and got my new All-American pressure canner today!!! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## DJgang

Startingout-Blair said:


> Have 3000 rds of .22cal and got my new All-American pressure canner today!!! Whoo Hoo!


Now THAT's progress! Congratulations! :kiss:


----------



## Freyadog

Got the pellet stove running on RV solar panels. It ran all night on 2 batteries with no problem. Next will be watching this winter and see how much pellet we use and see if it is advantageous or not to go ahead and buy a pellet maker.


----------



## DJgang

Freyadog said:


> Got the pellet stove running on RV solar panels. It ran all night on 2 batteries with no problem. Next will be watching this winter and see how much pellet we use and see if it is advantageous or not to go ahead and buy a pellet maker.


That is very impressive.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Yesterday I had enough dryer lint to make 12 fire starters. The wind died down during the night so today I got to try one. It works great. Burned for 20 minutes.


----------



## bugoutbob

*What did you do to prep today*

Added a couple of fixed blade knives and some sewing gear to my BOBs. Did some study and joined this forum. Also worked on my shopping list. How about you?


----------



## Dakine

I've got 8 dozen scrambled eggs dehydrating to be vacuum sealed later tonight, breakfast in the collapse should still be nutritious and delicious 

I tried to get 16 lbs of chicken on sale, as well as 10 lbs of chuck roast to pressure can, but they were sold out, so I got rain checks instead and I'll be canning those on Tuesday I guess... ehhh whatever, maybe Thursday depending on when they call me to come get it.

Also, I got everything I need to make Chili (except some sausage) and I'll can another batch of that tomorrow. A double batch of my chili makes 21 pints, and it tastes great! I might do another 8 dozen eggs tomorrow too now that I think about it. hmmm...


----------



## mdprepper

Here is a great thread that most folks use to update what they have added or done to prep. I think it is up to about 109 pages! Busy, busy preppers!!!

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/preparations-update-2537/


----------



## Grimm

My DH finished his work bench in the garage which frees up floor space for a new shelving unit for non-food preps.

Added some otc asthma meds to our first aid kit.

Finished the pantry inventory. 

Reviewed my monthly shopping lists as well as my weekly lists.

Decided that we should not just prep for our little family(2 adults, one child and one child-to-be, as well as the cats) but also my parents. Had to re-calculate the amount of preps we have and what is needed. Will be doing an inventory of preps at my parents home this evening.


----------



## Salekdarling

mdprepper said:


> Here is a great thread that most folks use to update what they have added or done to prep. I think it is up to about 109 pages! Busy, busy preppers!!!
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/preparations-update-2537/


Drats! You got to post the link before me. :lolsmash: :kiss:


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> My DH finished his work bench in the garage which frees up floor space for a new shelving unit for non-food preps.
> 
> Added some otc asthma meds to our first aid kit.
> 
> Finished the pantry inventory.
> 
> Reviewed my monthly shopping lists as well as my weekly lists.
> 
> Decided that we should not just prep for our little family(2 adults, one child and one child-to-be, as well as the cats) but also my parents. Had to re-calculate the amount of preps we have and what is needed. Will be doing an inventory of preps at my parents home this evening.


One child to be ... Are you????


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> One child to be ... Are you????


LOL! No. We are talking about having a second. I have Graves so getting pregnant is very hard for me without medical help. It takes about a year or so to find the right medication cocktail to even things out so that I ovulate. Makes birth control easy.  We'd like a second or even a third but we are considering adoption if my doctor says its not a wise idea to get pregnant. Actually, we'd be childfree if I hadn't gotten pregnant with Roo by surprise. That is why we have soooo many cats... They were our babies first and I have a bleeding heart to take in the strays.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> LOL! No. We are talking about having a second. I have Graves so getting pregnant is very hard for me without medical help. It takes about a year or so to find the right medication cocktail to even things out so that I ovulate. Makes birth control easy.  We'd like a second or even a third but we are considering adoption if my doctor says its not a wise idea to get pregnant. Actually, we'd be childfree if I hadn't gotten pregnant with Roo by surprise. That is why we have soooo many cats... They were our babies first and I have a bleeding heart to take in the strays.


I'm sorry. Only 'nosey' people like me :teehee: would catch that.... It's because I love to hear about young couples having children and valuing life. Children are such gifts and it's joyful to hear when someone is having a baby!


----------



## invision

Oh gee... For me I grounded myself after a $750+ shopping spree at Costco today, spent 1.5 hours vacuum sealing all the meat, filed up a second 6ft tall shelving unit with canned foods, and rotated canned food from 1st shelving unit up to the walk in pantry... 5 hours to get it all done too.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> I'm sorry. Only 'nosey' people like me :teehee: would catch that.... It's because I love to hear about young couples having children and valuing life. Children are such gifts and it's joyful to hear when someone is having a baby!


No problem. I wouldn't have mentioned it if I didn't want to share.


----------



## hiwall

I am almost looking forward to a SHTF situation just so the kids come back to live with us


----------



## LongRider

Investing in ammo and gun manufacturing companies. They were the only companies that consistently made a profit the last past four years. I suspect that these up coming four years or until the bans start they will have a hard time keeping up with demand. Also loading up on more .308


----------



## GlockPrepper

Bought a new Glock, 5 LifeStraws, 6 rolls of Duct Tape, and 14 day supply of food for one adult. More importantly I joined this forum. So much great info. I think I'll like it here. I might stay a while.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

GlockPrepper said:


> Bought a new Glock, 5 LifeStraws, 6 rolls of Duct Tape, and 14 day supply of food for one adult. More importantly I joined this forum. So much great info. I think I'll like it here. I might stay a while.


Welcome! Sounds like a good day.


----------



## Rainy13

went on a Sam's run... but i did forget to go back and get my pinto beans.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Put some finishing touches on a family vacation plan. For me, it's all about balance and enjoying the present while planning for the what ifs. And yes, I have alternate plans for alternate plans while traveling.


----------



## sailaway

I installed a new battery in atractor today, and sold a jeep that isn't part of my shtf equipment. I also spent time reorganizing my tools that got wet when Sandra blew the roof off my building, lots of work to do there.

I also pulled the last of the peppers off my plants.


----------



## Sentry18

I opened a box from RONSERESURPLUS, a box full of stuff we traded for vie the classifieds section of Prepared Society. Included was an OD green Alice Pack, A 1918 Trench Knife, 3 waterproof match tubes with matches, two very loud whistles, fire starter, 1 medical kit and several small odds and ends. This will serve as the beginnings of another bug out bag, only this one I am going to keep in my personal vehicle. I also selected the pistol I will keep in it, gathered up some mags and loaded them with JHP's. Now I need to check the list to see what else I have and what else I need to complete it.


----------



## pixieduster

Been working on shed diligently this weekend. It was on the property when we moved here. Had tons of trash and junk which was hauled away. Kept the old useable tools aside in a box. Reinforced some walls and replaced old rotted wood. Found plenty boxes of siding that was used for the house, so it now matches. : ) all that left is getting the two doorways some doors and building some shelves.


----------



## PrepN4Good

Bought more ammo. Going to BJ's tomorrow, or maybe the Spanish store for more rice.


----------



## Friknnewguy

600 rounds of ammo and 4 cans if Spam . God, I love Spam .


----------



## WatchUr6

I pulled out the transmission and transfer case from my BOV (1984 Chevy K5 Blazer). I bought a rebuilt transmission and transfer case yesterday, which I will be putting in later this week. I added five shelves in the basement for more food and water storage. I also pressure canned 20lbs of potatoes. Very busy day today. I'm exhausted, but it was worth it.


----------



## jsriley5

lets see in the wee hours this morning I ordered a few more mags for my 10/22, fal, SKS and my sons Cetme. I then read tons of stuff learning things, then I got a good working start on learning how to program my new vhf/uhf radio for building up my comms. Cleaned a pistol I just sighted in after finally getting a new rear sight installed (by me) and cleaned up some extended beretta mags that got wet then got forgotten ( yes I"m kicking myself enough you all can lay off  ) Oh and tried to go over the stuff I need and re-prioritize to reflect the things I think will become scarce soon or just plain un available. 
And started some research into a new home and place think I"m gonna want to get that started sooner rather than later so as soon as I get some financial stuff sorted I can move fast. 
So though it still doesn't feel like I did enough today it looks like a decent list anyway.


----------



## Davarm

I added 50 pounds of flour and have been working on turning Chili's into chili-powder. I got 2 gallons on the shelf today, feel like I've been pepper-sprayed.


----------



## Meerkat

Davarm said:


> I added 50 pounds of flour and have been working on turning Chili's into chili-powder. I got 2 gallons on the shelf today, feel like I've been pepper-sprayed.


 Sounds good,wish I had some of that put up.:congrat:


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

Put up some beef stew today...

Started my altoids tin EDC kit.

Watched too much football. (It's my weakness)


----------



## dahur

oif_ghost_tod said:


> Watched too much football. (It's my weakness)


Lol...me too. wow...Dallas won....Atlanta, what happened?

Bought some more PVC to extend my simple hand pump.


----------



## Viking

If I told you all what I've done at any given time I suppose I'd have to .... you.  Well not really because I've probably already posted too dang much, however, pity the fool that tries visit our humble abode without an invite.:gtfo:


----------



## Marcus

Sealed up 40# of sugar and 40# of salt into mylar then into the buckets. Installed my gun cabinet and bolted the pistol cabinet on top of it. Then I moved guns, ammo, and NV into both.


----------



## RobertParsons

Bought three more pork loins at $1.98lb, and tomorrow will be buying turkeys at .50lb. canned good like cream of mushroom on for .48 a can, and will buy a lot of them.

Beef is still way high, and should be cheaper due to the fact so many were sent to the slaughter house due to the drought this summer.


----------



## Grimm

Simmered some vegetable stock. Will can it later.


----------



## Davarm

I cleaned the fridge out of leftovers again, canned 4 quarts of pinto beans, 2 quarts of spaghetti sauce and dehydrated a big green bean casserole. 

Also going to put 5 pounds of sweet potatoes in the dehydrator when I finish getting them ready and have several bags of cranberries going now.


----------



## PennyPincher

Bought more quart jars and half pint jars. They were sold out of pints.

Got extra lids

just ordered a 30 quart All American Pressure canner. Now I will have 2. I will be able to run 14 quarts and 20 pints at the same time! Woo hoo!

Reminder: Turkeys are on sale right now!


----------



## DJgang

The kids and I got some wood split today.

I picked up some hot hands knock off at Big lots for 1.00 each (8 in a pack) thought that was good, may go back because they had toothpaste for .95

Kids were with me, sometimes I just can't think shtf in the store with them around.

Oh I think we might start figuring up plans for outdoor kitchen but hubby just mentioned bunker so ...


----------



## cgsurvivalman

I found and bought an old Rome Eagle wood cook stove. Now, we have a way to heat/cook if the grid goes down. As Phil Robertson(Duck Dynasty) would say: " I am happy, happy"


----------



## DJgang

cgsurvivalman said:


> I found and bought an old Rome Eagle wood cook stove. Now, we have a way to heat/cook if the grid goes down. As Phil Robertson(Duck Dynasty) would say: " I am happy, happy"


I'm telling ya! Huge weight lifted off your shoulders knowing you can heat and cook without power comfortably! We just put in a stove about a month ago. Happy for ya!


----------



## seanallen

Unpacked and reviewed b.o.b. yet AGAIN. Looked over existing food stock: pathetic. Considering buying one of those old manual well pumps; havent a clue on where to go for one of those. Im sure i could install it im good with tools n stuff. Been watching a lot of Dave Canterberry on tube n got some ideas on a elastic band powered spear gun. Found one of those old fitness trainer stretchy band things in a yardsale and been dying to convert it into a spear gun.


----------



## sailaway

Bought a camp fire corn popper & popcorn, also bought some more ammo, been shootn alot up practicing lately.


----------



## hillobeans

This week has been all about treats. I stocked some cocoa powder, some root beer barrels and butterscotch candies, 6 boxes of Twinkies (which were a lot more expensive then I remember), 6 boxes of Pop Tarts, and 3 12-packs of Coke/Root Beer.

Yesterday I picked up another magazine and 100 rounds of ammo, along with a sleeping bag for my wife. I also got a new flashlight.

Not a bad three-day haul.


----------



## tsrwivey

Learned how to make hot water cornbread, a tasty fried bread made from only cornmeal, water & salt.


----------



## emilnon

tsrwivey said:


> Learned how to make hot water cornbread, a tasty fried bread made from only cornmeal, water & salt.


Recipe please?


----------



## Tweto

My books on raising chickens arrived today.

Finished the design for a green house to be built this spring. 

A new radio came in the mail today.


----------



## musketjim

Good thread, 1/2 hour snorkel run, powerwheel and TRX workout, started Atlas Shrugged. Still recovering from 20 mile backpack roundtrip to BOL. Took in some gear so my Thanksgiving sledge load won't be so heavy. Attended trapping workshop last night marten and mink and started organizing traps tonite.


----------



## Dakine

Got some books, notably another wild game and fish cookbook, and a Field and Stream book on fishing, hunting, camping and survival skills. I dont often get to read that mag, but when I have I've seen some interesting things there so I'm hoping the book might have a couple of neat tricks I havent seen before or forgotten over the years.

I also started crushing up my 2nd batch of 96 dehydrated eggs. might start batch 3 tomorrow!


----------



## Davarm

tsrwivey said:


> Learned how to make hot water cornbread, a tasty fried bread made from only cornmeal, water & salt.


I've heard of hot water cornbread and even seen it made but like a yoyo I didn't pay attention so I'm with emilnon.

Recipe Please!


----------



## Grimm

My new canning recipe book came in the mail. Ordered a few more heritage raspberry canes and started re-calculating needed preps for 6 adults rather than 4. Decided that even though my DH says not to prep for his sister's pets I will. She'll force the damn mutt and cat in because we have pets (one of which WAS her cat before she got the new kitten). I figure that if we are prepping for her she is going to bring the pets too and my DH isn't going to stop her.


----------



## ComputerGuy

Today, Hopefully get 10 more cans of beef stew to finish off another case of stored type of meats. More 12 gauge ammo, hopefully the 14500 series of batteries arrive for the new CREE flashlights


----------



## Dakine

after I get home from work, I'll start batch 3 of the eggs and possibly do 21 pints of chili to can, but I might wait until tomorrow on that. Not sure yet.


----------



## HarleyRider

Investing in firearms and MUCH more ammo.... just in case.


----------



## PennyPincher

Dakine said:


> after I get home from work, I'll start batch 3 of the eggs and possibly do 21 pints of chili to can, but I might wait until tomorrow on that. Not sure yet.


For the life of me I cannot get 21 pints in my canner. The book says I can. But I cannot. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## neldarez

SouthCentralUS said:


> Yesterday I had enough dryer lint to make 12 fire starters. The wind died down during the night so today I got to try one. It works great. Burned for 20 minutes.


did you put the lint into empty paper rolls?


----------



## PennyPincher

found a store that still had some pint jars in stock


----------



## purehavoc

Repacked my pain meds up to be better water proofed . Color coded for each Med with dosage instructions on bag and written on each pack in perma maker . I really need to do this with all my other stuff. It uses so little space than bottles and if u drop one on the ground no big deal.


----------



## jsriley5

I've been cleaning guns and magazines ALL WEEK my dumb arthritic fingers are killin me! But they have been needing it for a long while I have been neglectful.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

neldarez said:


> did you put the lint into empty paper rolls?


That was my first plan but decided to use the paper egg cartons instead.

The amount used to make one dozen egg carton starters filled one paper tube.


----------



## cgsurvivalman

purehavoc said:


> Repacked my pain meds up to be better water proofed . Color coded for each Med with dosage instructions on bag and written on each pack in perma maker . I really need to do this with all my other stuff. It uses so little space than bottles and if u drop one on the ground no big deal.


What did you use to repakage your meds with?


----------



## purehavoc

Large plastic straws. Melted sealed ends


----------



## neldarez

tsrwivey said:


> Learned how to make hot water cornbread, a tasty fried bread made from only cornmeal, water & salt.


wow, would you share how to do it? I love cornbread


----------



## musketjim

Great thread, Ordered new crossbow bolts. Backpacked into BOL last Sunday. Hit gym and treadmill a couple times this week.


----------



## thoughtsofTHAtmom

Grimm said:


> No problem. I wouldn't have mentioned it if I didn't want to share.


I'm a Graves girl too! (As if that's something we are proud of "achieving". LOL)


----------



## Grimm

thoughtsofTHAtmom said:


> I'm a Graves girl too! (As if that's something we are proud of "achieving". LOL)


 Personally, its nothing to be ashamed of. Not like we can control that we have it. We can control its progression if you catch it early like I did.

How many months of your medications have you stocked up on?


----------



## jsriley5

Well wasn't gonna put another entry in till next month but I'm so tickled I just gotta. I FINALLY went ahead and ordered a grain mill and it arrived today. So I have the means to make flour and cracked cereals from raw grain. I also have seeds (and some roots) to grow several different medicinal herbs, weeds and flowers should be arriving in teh next couple days. I"m starting to feel much closer to actual self sufficiency rather than JUST prepared for a medium to long term problem. And I think that is much more key to the types of issues I see as much more likely to occur.


----------



## tsrwivey

neldarez said:


> wow, would you share how to do it? I love cornbread


Mix 1 cup cornmeal & 1/2 tsp salt with 1 cup water. Boil 3 cups of water then add the cornmeal mixture stirring constantly to eliminate lumps. Pour into a greased loaf pan & refrigerate overnight. Slice thin & fry. In Ohio, my folks call it mush, in Texas hubby's folks call it hot water cornbread. You can add sugar, creole seasoning, or whatever to change the flavor a bit but it's wonderful as is.


----------



## Grimm

My WWII wartime canning recipe book arrived today in the mail. This is one of those canning books with all the odd ball recipes based on rations and food substitutions. I am excited to start trying these out.


----------



## tsrwivey

Restocked up on canned veggies, cream of chicken & mushroom soup, Velveeta, Rotel, & cranberry sauce. Yum!!!


----------



## emilnon

tsrwivey said:


> Mix 1 cup cornmeal & 1/2 tsp salt with 1 cup water. Boil 3 cups of water then add the cornmeal mixture stirring constantly to eliminate lumps. Pour into a greased loaf pan & refrigerate overnight. Slice thin & fry. In Ohio, my folks call it mush, in Texas hubby's folks call it hot water cornbread. You can add sugar, creole seasoning, or whatever to change the flavor a bit but it's wonderful as is.


Thanks! I'm definitely trying this


----------



## SouthCentralUS

tsrwivey said:


> Mix 1 cup cornmeal & 1/2 tsp salt with 1 cup water. Boil 3 cups of water then add the cornmeal mixture stirring constantly to eliminate lumps. Pour into a greased loaf pan & refrigerate overnight. Slice thin & fry. In Ohio, my folks call it mush, in Texas hubby's folks call it hot water cornbread. You can add sugar, creole seasoning, or whatever to change the flavor a bit but it's wonderful as is.


Put a pound of crumbled cooked pork sausage in this and you have scrapple. The Pennsylvania Dutch in the NE brought this to us. Good stuff. They have it for breakfast with syrup.


----------



## headhunter

Yesterday, I replaced the factory sights on my M&P with an XS "Big Dot" trintium sight set.


----------



## Tweto

Just purchased a small 110vac MIG welder to supplement my full size TIG, stick and oxy-acetylene welders. The smaller welder will allow me to use my smaller 110VAC generator to do remote welding.

Also, purchased a 10 year supply of flux-core welding wire and contact tips.


----------



## DJgang

I had studied essential oils years ago, well today I got the books back out and started studying again. I need to stock up on some oils and start treating my family with them. Never know, we may all end up with no healthcare or even decent hospitals to go to so we need to be able to care for ourselves.
Next will be more herb knowledge...


----------



## machinist

Great shopping today at the Goodwill store! 

I bought a NICE man's suit for $7.95, an Arrow dress shirt to go with it for 3 bucks, and wife got an armload of jeans, cargo pants, pocket T-shirts, and a couple dress shirts for her. The whole bill was $41 and change. All the stuff is new, or like new. Some still had the new store tags on them. 

Those bargains leave more money for preps, like extra flash drives to store computer records, a couple cases of TP and more.


----------



## hiwall

At the flea market today I got a case(200 rounds) of Remington .223 ammo for $70($7 per box).


----------



## musketjim

Fri. Gym workout and then ride bike to work and then home at extreme temps. Worked with Grandson on Thanksgiving history. Saturday put thresher together and worked first small batch of oats. Thresher worked ok now need to work on winnowing. Brought traps in and started cleaning them. Jammed with some friends, even in the Great Depression you were still able to eat a bit if you had some musical abilities.


----------



## musketjim

Almost forgot, picked up all the Ho-ho's, ding-dongs, and chocolate cupcakes I could find (love chocolate). Don't like twinkies but should have grabbed some to swap for chocolate stuff later. My bad.


----------



## Prometheus

*Keep up the good work!*



mosquitomountainman said:


> My wife and I are working on weight loss and getting in better shape. We've both shed some pounds this winter but outdoor activity has been difficult due to our unseasonably warm winter and lack of snow. It's been more like spring breakup this winter than real winter. I've lost about 85 pounds over the last few years but the last 40 is coming off hard.


I believe fitness and proper diet are as important to preparedness as anything else. If you are fit and healthy you are more apt to survive. We should start a forum about physical training. I'm sure there are plenty of vets on here that can tell us about their regimen while in the service. Popular workouts nowadays tends to focus on whole-body-functional fitness, rather than on muscle at a time workouts. Shorter workouts involving the whole body apeal to me, personally. I imagine others feel the same!

Health and hygene are staples in the process of preparedness.


----------



## Prometheus

*Sorry!*



musketjim said:


> Almost forgot, picked up all the Ho-ho's, ding-dongs, and chocolate cupcakes I could find (love chocolate). Don't like twinkies but should have grabbed some to swap for chocolate stuff later. My bad.


No offence musketjim, there is always room for Hostess and Little Debbie!!!


----------



## Grimm

Canned some meatballs and took a new inventory of our stored pet food. Lost a mouth today so the new inventory of pet food will tell us how much longer we can feed the meows.

Got 2 new food grade 5gl buckets and Gamma lids from Home Depot. They were a lot cheaper then ordering them online. My neighbor that was suppose to get me the buckets from her work has been flaking so I just bought a few.

Will be stocking up on holiday type foods on Friday as they will be on sale and clearence.


----------



## Friknnewguy

Today I was able to add some paracord to the stock .


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Walmart has cheapo washcloths 18 for $4.00. What would be a good use for these besides bathing? They are actually quite durable, just cheap.


----------



## jsriley5

well you could attach em to a belt and have loin cloths  sorry. other than general wiping cleaning duties or barter I can't think of anything off hand.


----------



## mdprepper

SouthCentralUS said:


> Walmart has cheapo washcloths 18 for $4.00. What would be a good use for these besides bathing? They are actually quite durable, just cheap.


Off the top of my head: folded they can be used for feminine napkins, used as an extra liner in cloth diapers, maybe pre filters for water, emergency bandages.


----------



## DJgang

Husband started clearing a trail to the creek. The creek is on railroad property... Right beside ours.


----------



## jsriley5

sure you wanna clear a trail to RR property? might be a migration route and any paths are likely to be explored just saying. Read my sig for further explaination.


----------



## LowJoe73

Got in some practice with my AR, bought some extra ammo, added 6 cans of tuna and 2 mountain house food pouches to the stockpile


----------



## musketjim

Worked with pre-K granddaughter with letters and shapes and sizing items. Had an outstanding meal with immediate family and friends . Potatoes from garden and eggs from chicken included. Bought 2 conibears to go with leg hold traps. Loaded pack and sled for weekend hike into BOL tomorrow.


----------



## pixieduster

Almost finished the storage/work shed. Potatoes coming up in the garden. Built the chicken coop and waiting for 25 chicks to arrival. : D


----------



## hiwall

I just put up the outdoor Christmas lights. Does that count?


----------



## pixieduster

hiwall said:


> I just put up the outdoor Christmas lights. Does that count?


Lol! Of course it does. Its your night time security lighting. Plus you want to make sure Santa can see where he is going.


----------



## Grimm

Got the stock of bacon from the freezer canned as well as the extra butter. 

I need to finish going through the freezer and canning or sealing the overflow.

Also need to get my DH off his tush to haul the bag of soil out of the garage so I can transplant our blueberries and raspberry bushes.

Also got the xmas lights up and the tree.


----------



## purehavoc

ran the fuel out of my genny yesterday and put new fuel in it , put new fuel in my cans, bought 6 totes for prep storage over the weekend , got my lanterns ready and more lantern fuel ,4 /30# propane tanks filled and got some new 2# tanks ready to go . Trying to get ahold of some more 5 gal buckets for more dried food storage. Trying to find some more used racking for storage


----------



## goshengirl

Fall planting: elderberry bushes, raspberries, blackberries, blueberries, wild cherry, wild plum, pawpaws, hazelnuts, walnuts - also replaced some trees in the orchard, a Ranier cherry, a cinnamon spice apple, and a chickesaw plum (just need one pear to finish off the orchard). Still gotta plant the witch hazel.

Cleaned up the brush along the property line - it was seriously overgrown with honeysuckle and wild roses, and this was no small endeavor. A surveyor is coming to stake the line - our first step towards getting the neighbor's fence off our property and putting up our own fence on the line. A fence won't keep the nutjobs (next door neighbors) off our property in a SHTF world, but it's a first start.

Developing a target practice area in the woods... (working on the boys to take ownership of this project....)

Canning out the wazoo. Even put up some chocolate.


----------



## musketjim

Spent part of day resting from long, cold sledge trip yesterday. Dropped 7 trees. Topped them for poles for marten sets next time I come up. Shovelled snow off river to snowmobile trail so next time I can hike on river to save an hour or so. Broke open channel by bank to get open water for mink & other critters next time I come up. Used and refilled kerosene heater. Cleaned and filled oil lamp we haven't used in awhile. Now time for some Merlot, medicinal use only, and clean chainsaw.


----------



## NO2ANWO

Recieved my Christmas gift early, yesterday i picked out and my wife bought me an Olympic Arms AR15


----------



## LongRider

SouthCentralUS said:


> Walmart has cheapo washcloths 18 for $4.00. What would be a good use for these besides bathing? They are actually quite durable, just cheap.


Reusable TP. Keep a bucket of 10% bleach solution by the commode. Wash is needed



NO2ANWO said:


> Recieved my Christmas gift early, yesterday i picked out and my wife bought me an Olympic Arms AR15


Olympic Arms is local to us just down the road about half an hour and I am a big supporter of local business so I hate saying this but Olympic Arms has earned a pretty poor reputation for quality control and customer support. I can not confirm it as I have not been there but have been told by those who have that the factory is filthy, disorganized and over all sense of shoddy . I know of no reason that they would make that up. Hope you are not locked into to that but I strongly suggest you do some investigation maybe check out M4Carbine Forums Lots of well informed helpful folks there who will help you get a far superior weapon for less money not like the pompous asses at AR15.COM who think if you do not have the best high dollar custom made its crap. I dunno what your mechanical skills are but if you change spark plugs you can build an AR with premier parts from top manufacturers for about half the price of any off the shelf weapons


----------



## Grimm

LongRider said:


> Reusable TP. Keep a bucket of 10% bleach solution by the commode. Wash is needed


Treat the cloth T.P. as you would cloth diapers. Use soap nuts or diaper detergent to wash, strip often to remove soap build up and sun bleach the stains. If the build up of ammonia is an issue there are products like Rockin' Green Defunk that will help with that.


----------



## Grimm

Got our new Heritage raspberry planted and both the Top Hat blueberries. Started trimming the strawberries a bit to get rid of the late season berries that are not ripening.

Have started planning for our winter vegetable crops. I want to plant them in Jan but wanted to get a list of veggies that can handle our winter from seed. The list contains potatoes, carrots, beets, chives, onions, garlic, and peas.


----------



## musketjim

Bought new pair of bunny boots, and new wool socks all on sale.Good gym workout Monday after hike out from BOL and rode bike to work today.


----------



## Grimm

Its not even lunch yet and already have a ton done!

Re-organized the prep closet- the pet food fell off the top shelf and every can got dented...  At least its canned cat food and not Roo-food. Inventoried the pet food stores. Found a place for the family BO-duffle in same closet. Its empty so supplies that get rotated for usage don't get forgotten and spoil.

Cleaned and filled 4 milk jugs. These are NOT for drinking but for non-potable uses. I use bleach to clean the jugs so they don't smell and if they leak over time(or we move) I don't waste money when I throw them out. We have 5 in each bathroom and now I am starting on jugs for the kitchen. 

Tended to our berry bushes and strawberries. Picked off the deformed late season berries and watered the bushes.

Bagged up the used coffee grinds I dried. I need to pick up some candle wax for the jarred emergency candles I am making and for the 'java' fire starters the grinds are for.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> Its not even lunch yet and already have a ton done!
> 
> Re-organized the prep closet- the pet food fell off the top shelf and every can got dented...  At least its canned cat food and not Roo-food. Inventoried the pet food stores. Found a place for the family BO-duffle in same closet. Its empty so supplies that get rotated for usage don't get forgotten and spoil.
> 
> Cleaned and filled 4 milk jugs. These are NOT for drinking but for non-potable uses. I use bleach to clean the jugs so they don't smell and if they leak over time(or we move) I don't waste money when I throw them out. We have 5 in each bathroom and now I am starting on jugs for the kitchen.
> 
> Tended to our berry bushes and strawberries. Picked off the deformed late season berries and watered the bushes.
> 
> Bagged up the used coffee grinds I dried. I need to pick up some candle wax for the jarred emergency candles I am making and for the 'java' fire starters the grinds are for.


Wow! All I've managed to do is get school done, and wash a load of clothes...everyone here has his butt on his shoulders...so I doubt I'm going to get much more done...they want to go to town ...I hate going to town!!!


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Wow! All I've managed to do is get school done, and wash a load of clothes...everyone here has his butt on his shoulders...so I doubt I'm going to get much more done...they want to go to town ...I hate going to town!!!


I live 2 miles from the beach so I guess I'm living in town.  I have the DH convinced we need to move to BFE when our lease is up (May). A bigger living space with property to farm for way less than we are paying now! Just no beach and the summers are scorching! But it is worth it if we can cut the bills and rent. More money for prepping! 

Thanks for reminding me that I am on my second load of laundry- cloth diapers. Once Roo has her lunch I'll start stripping the rest of the diapers. I also got the laundry stores inventoried. We are running very low on diaper detergent and laundry detergent. I'm glad we use wool dryer balls so we don't have to buy dryer sheets!

I also decided to soak the strawberries in the tub since they look a little dry. I will trim the runners when I take them out of the tub. Hopefully that will stop the deformed berries and let the plants settle for winter.


----------



## jsriley5

Slow Down Grimm Your making ME tired and I haven't even got started yet


----------



## Grimm

jsriley5 said:


> Slow Down Grimm Your making ME tired and I haven't even got started yet


Geez... I guess I shouldn't mention that I am bundling newspapers and junk mail to take to my parents' house this weekend to shred for paper bricks.

Also placed my order for heirloom seeds for our winter 'crops'. Planning a trip to the local hydroponic shop for new dirt bags.

Next on my list is to re-organize the kitchen cabinet which houses Roo's snacks and my over flowing preps like coffee and canning lids. I'll do this while Roo has her afternoon snack.

I guess I'm not ready to deal just yet. Last week our cat died and last night I got the call my Uncle (a prepper too) passed away. If I keep busy it'll be as if all of it never happened...


----------



## jsriley5

Sorry Grimm you just keep on keeping on then


----------



## musketjim

Snorkel run, TRX and Power wheel workout, froze 2 more gals. water, rotated sourdough starter.


----------



## cengasser

Sorry about your uncle Grimm.


----------



## DJgang

Sorry about your kitty and Uncle dear...keep busy.


----------



## machinist

Today I went to the junkyard and sold 2 garden tractor batteries, a couple radiators from an AC unit, some yellow brass fittings, some burned off copper wire, and a little scrap steel.

I "went shopping" there, and got a garden rake and a corn scoop shovel (both needed handles), a handful of wrenches, a screwdriver and a 4 foot pry bar for 10 bucks. Still had $45 left from selling the junk. Off to the hardware store to get handles and spent $25 on those. Came home with 20 bucks and, after a little work, have a like new rake and corn scoop shovel, and the rest of the tools cleaned up like new. It's a hobby that pays a little bit. My kids will be the ultimate beneficiaries of this.

Son in law has a 24 foot reefer truck box he is turning into an off-grid shop. Said he is about ready for the hand crank drill press I fixed up a couple years ago. Today is his birthday, so I'll load it up and deliver it. He has a crank powered grinder and lots of hand tools out there. It's a real contrast to their business shop in town that has a CNC plasma cutter, and lots of other modern tools. But that is for business, as long as things hold together. The off-grid home shop is for when everything flies apart.

My blacksmith shop will go to their place eventually, but we need to get a building up first. It's not eating anything where it's sitting at home. We have a sort of loosely conceived family plan for a PAW shop. Already moved my old gasoline powered Miller 200 stick welder to their place, since they had more room than I did for it. That unit has a socket on it to run a grinder, and can double as an emergency generator. Onan powered and dead reliable. Bought that thing for cheap from a guy who had let it sit out in the rain and get water in the gas tank.

Got my antenna tower painted with "Cold Galvanize" zinc paint http://www.mcmaster.com/#cold-galvanizing-paint/=kd7po0 plus 2 coats of clear. That has been a very reliable coating for some antenna stuff I've made over the years for an IT business. I bought this tower for 50 bucks from a junk dealer, 6 ten foot sections. I can add up to another 10 feet of 2" mast pipe at the top of it, making it about 70 feet. They tell me that wholesale, a new one is about $750 plus freight, so I can afford to put some good paint on it. The tower will go to our BOL with CB, SW and TV antennas on it at various heights. I'm talking to the internet service about putting a transceiver on it for wireless internet. They will supply the radio equipment, but I have to supply power = solar in this location, which ain't cheap! It will get a guy cables and a good concrete base with a steel hinge arrangement for laying it down with a winch and gin pole to make servicing easier.

We're about ready to can some chili next. It's time to reload the freezer with pork, too.


----------



## headhunter

Last evening , we purchased the sil a Ruger SP 9c for Christmas. It was more than anyone of us intended to spend by ourselves , but the daughter, wife , and I split the cost so it was do able. Previously, the wife and I purchased the grandson a dry-plus thinsulite hunting jacket, it was on sale and we split the cost once again making it do able.


----------



## MaryV

ordered 2 cases of FD food a variety of fruits and veggies.


----------



## musketjim

Bought small propane heater and fishing pole covers for ice fishing.


----------



## jsriley5

Well all my HT radio stuff is here and I have programming software and just need to actually sit down with the long list of freqs and program the things so I can listen in (also need to get off theis machine more and get to studying harder for my tests (ham)) Add a Glock to the family armory (actualy SO's Christmas) And replaced a machette that has gone missing have to have my go to zombie weapon (we need a tougue in cheek smilie) . So has added more canning jars to the collection, I have added my medicinal herb seeds and roots to get ready for spring to plant some and some to get in a jar and the fridge. Not much else accomplished since my mid month early report on getting my grain mill.


----------



## Grimm

Picked up another case of 6 Pine Mountain firelogs from Walmart. Got them for $7.00.

Also added some jars of Classico sauce- both for the sauce and the jars. I'll make my own sauce when I plant tomatoes but at least the jars will save my budget til then. 

Filled our gas cans before gas prices go up. Its nice knowing we can fuel the car if money is tight.


----------



## Dakine

I got some extra barter preps like tooth brushes that the local store is selling in 2 packs for $1 and as soon as my mill arrives this week I'm going to grind some dehydrated eggs into powder, and then use that with the new canner lids that fit into my FoodSaver and send my sister a pint or two of egg powder. 

Maybe that will help inspire her to start trying at least a tiny bit, she really wants to but money's tight.

one of my nephews has the saving bug bigtime, he might be inclined to invest in preps instead of savings acct if he realizes how it's also an investment!


----------



## Grimm

Bought some more Classico as well as some butter to can. 

DH picked out some food at the store to add to the car preps for '12/21'

Ordered some seeds and freeze dried food.


----------



## cqp33

Bought my some a DPMS Panther 16" carbine for Christmas (he asked for an AK so I upgraded his request)! Inventoried the BOB and repacked it to carry on a 6 mile hike (if you haven't carried your BOB and intend to i recommend you do so). Bought some more ammo (3000 rounds), bought 6 more ounces of silver, been surfing craigslist in the area where my permanent home is (i am stationed in Hawaii, they are in east TN) along with my wife and kids not much luck there! I will be home for the holidays and expect to be browsing dollar general, army/navy surplus stores and Bass pro shops (Active military get an additional 10% off at bass pro even off a sale price on everything, gotta love that one and get it while i am still on active duty), Looking at dehydrators but my wife has told me to stop buying SH*T because they are in a little house, i compromised and bought a 10x20 shed! Now to put a motion light on it and a good locking mechanism while i am home! That will be used to store things like seasonal items, not prepping items though! gotta keep that stuff within reach! LOL


----------



## Grimm

Got a few pounds of Calcium Hypochlorite for our long term preps. Since there are no bodies of fresh water here rain water and the storm overflow ways will be the only way to get water. We might need to get desalination equipment with the beach just 2 miles down the hill...


----------



## pmkrv12

I got extra winter socks for us we all have now 2 pairs for nice warm wool ones for the BOB. I got a small 1 burner camp stove that can be attached to the propane tank directly. A set of small camping pots for cooking. A bunch more of hand warmers. And the 3 Yukon hammocks from woot.com.

Next step is to start putting the BOB's together and see what is missing.

Peter


----------



## sloetruk

*first post*

Well folks I just read the entire 120 pages of this thread and all I can say is wow. I was "planning" on getting around to stocking things up, but I started this morning (after reading the first 80 pages last night). TO be honest at this point I'm going for a 90 day disaster plan, i.e. hurricane, natural disaster, etc...

So thank you all for the ideas, lists, recipes (especially the fried bread recipes).

As as Sanity check could someone rationalize my thinking of rationing food water per person/day:
2 gallons of water
.5 pound of rice/quinoa/pasta/grits
2 cans of vegetables/fruit/soup
1 can of meat
.5 pound of beans/lentils/legumes

and general supplies of:

Canned Veg | Meat | Fruit | Soup | Broth | Chili | Pastas | Soup Starters
Coffee | Tea | powdered milk | Coffee-mate 
Sugar | Salt | Pepper | Cocoa | Tabasco | etc... (flavor)
Jams | jellies | Nut Butters | Cookies 
Solar re charger | rechargeable batteries | wind up LED flashlights | back up files locally and make laminated hard copies of important stuff
Matches | Lighters | Sterno | 6 cords of wood | Lamp oil | Lamps
First aid kit | Latex gloves | Cough drops | Vitamins
A few [email protected] & Ammo | Sling Shot | BB r1fle
Couple of dozen books | CDs | DVDs
Toiletries | Ammonia | Soap | Bleach | Laundry soap | clothes pins
Airplane bottles of booze | Candy bars | Little debbies to be used as currency
I have 2 race cars so keeping the 5 gas can fulls is already a habit

Long term look into a dehydrator | Pressure canner | Mylar Bags and gamma seals as a means to save money, but the current urge is to get it on the shelf. also down the road look into a generator (perhaps new year) also a Safe.

I'm an engineer and the missus is a doctor, and we had teh discussion last night and she was wholeheartly into it.

I might have missed it but in 120 pages I didn't see where anyone listed a manual crank ice cream maker (some of you are in this for the long haul), Zip ties, Super Glue, Gorilla Glue, JB Weld.

Also I'm going to start a garden! LOL, damm1t.


----------



## Grimm

sloetruk said:


> I might have missed it but in 120 pages I didn't see where anyone listed a manual crank ice cream maker (some of you are in this for the long haul), Zip ties, Super Glue, Gorilla Glue, JB Weld.
> 
> Also I'm going to start a garden! LOL, damm1t.


Super glue etc were some of the first things I stored. SG is always rotated out especially in our field first aid kits. Plus I use tons of super glue for work so I should buy stock...

We don't eat ice cream so the ice cream maker is not needed. If we did feel like ice cream both my DH and I learned how to make it in scouts without special equipment.

We do store comfort foods and drinks but right now we are more concerned with restocking the basics we used during this last layoff.

As far as a garden remember that heirloom seeds are the right way to go.


----------



## sloetruk

Why heirloom seeds. Why not just use seeds from what you are eating? Maybe a silly question but I'm a silly guy


----------



## Grimm

sloetruk said:


> Why heirloom seeds. Why not just use seeds from what you are eating? Maybe a silly question but I'm a silly guy


Heirloom seeds are not genetically modified or hybrids in any way. With heirlooms you can save the seeds from the produce and plant the following season and the produce with be the same as the season before. Hybrid seeds or seeds from grocery store produce may not grow, produce food or the food may not even be close to what you took them from.

Society 'enhances' their food for longer shelf life or bigger production or even better colors. Tomatoes sold in the store could be crossed with peaches to have a longer shelf life or crossed with salmon dna for better color.

Good place for heirloom seeds... 
http://www.anniesheirloomseeds.com/

I also go to Seeds of Change for heirloom seeds.


----------



## sloetruk

Grimm said:


> Heirloom seeds are not genetically modified or hybrids in any way. With heirlooms you can save the seeds from the produce and plant the following season and the produce with be the same as the season before. Hybrid seeds or seeds from grocery store produce may not grow, produce food or the food may not even be close to what you took them from.
> 
> Society 'enhances' their food for longer shelf life or bigger production or even better colors. Tomatoes sold in the store could be crossed with peaches to have a longer shelf life or crossed with salmon dna for better color.
> 
> Good place for heirloom seeds...
> http://www.anniesheirloomseeds.com/
> 
> I also go to Seeds of Change for heirloom seeds.


Thank you for the input, I guess I'm more gullible than I thought I was I never expected tomato ≠ tomato or squash ≠ squash!

A few years ago I was on a different food plan, and it was pretty much turning my food clock back 40 years, i.e. shopping at local produce stands, farmer's markets, etc... more true to form, and I must say I was fuller longer, leaner, healthier for it. I think I may integrate more of that back into my current fitness plan.


----------



## sloetruk

Sorry, I meant to subscribe on the last post.


----------



## sloetruk

Just ordered the following with mixed thinking, some of the more perishable items to augment our daily/weekly diet, i.e. lettuce, strawberries, etc... and then a great deal of it is dual purpose, daily intake and LTS:
Tankuro Edamame Soybean 
Garbanzo (Chickpea) Bean 
Jacob's Cattle Bean (wanted Cranberry beans  )
Pinto Bush Bean 
Green Arrow Pea 
Spaghetti Squash 
Mignonette Alpine Strawberry
Yellow Wonder Alpine Strawberry 
Rainbow Cherry Tomato Collection 

Black Cherry
Isis Candy Cherry Tomato
Matt's Wild Cherry Tomato
Green Grape
Yellow Pear
Annie's Favorite Tomatoes Collection 

Black Krim
Thessaloniki
Koralik
Amish Paste
Caspian Pink
Cajun Tobasco Pepper
Habanero Pepper
Jalapeno Pepper
Mary Washington Asparagus
Little Gem Lettuce 
Tropeana Tonda Onion
Cilantro
Chives
Rainbow Carrots Mix 

Lunar White
Scarlet Nantes
Jaune du Daubs
Dragon

I'll start the germinating process soon, living in the ACC the winters are fairly mild and I think I can get all of it going either indoors, attic, or green house


----------



## DJgang

sloetruk said:


> Just ordered the following with mixed thinking, some of the more perishable items to augment our daily/weekly diet, i.e. lettuce, strawberries, etc... and then a great deal of it is dual purpose, daily intake and LTS:
> Tankuro Edamame Soybean
> Garbanzo (Chickpea) Bean
> Jacob's Cattle Bean (wanted Cranberry beans  )
> Pinto Bush Bean
> Green Arrow Pea
> Spaghetti Squash
> Mignonette Alpine Strawberry
> Yellow Wonder Alpine Strawberry
> Rainbow Cherry Tomato Collection
> 
> Black Cherry
> Isis Candy Cherry Tomato
> Matt's Wild Cherry Tomato
> Green Grape
> Yellow Pear
> Annie's Favorite Tomatoes Collection
> 
> Black Krim
> Thessaloniki
> Koralik
> Amish Paste
> Caspian Pink
> Cajun Tobasco Pepper
> Habanero Pepper
> Jalapeno Pepper
> Mary Washington Asparagus
> Little Gem Lettuce
> Tropeana Tonda Onion
> Cilantro
> Chives
> Rainbow Carrots Mix
> 
> Lunar White
> Scarlet Nantes
> Jaune du Daubs
> Dragon
> 
> I'll start the germinating process soon, living in the ACC the winters are fairly mild and I think I can get all of it going either indoors, attic, or green house


Good list of seeds, got some myself. I want a greenhouse so so bad! Could probably grow year around if I did, mild winters.

As for crank ice cream maker, wow have ya priced any lately? I was going to buy one as a wedding gift for a couple, anywhere from 130 to 200 dollars!


----------



## sloetruk

DJgang said:


> As for crank ice cream maker, wow have ya priced any lately? I was going to buy one as a wedding gift for a couple, anywhere from 130 to 200 dollars!


NO i haven't but on my list of priorities 0-5, zero being 0 day need and 5 being I'll get around to it (one day) the crank ice cream maker is a 5, perhaps yard sale item, but Grimm knows a method to make it the scout method, would be grateful and curious for a link to said info.


----------



## Grimm

sloetruk said:


> NO i haven't but on my list of priorities 0-5, zero being 0 day need and 5 being I'll get around to it (one day) the crank ice cream maker is a 5, perhaps yard sale item, but Grimm knows a method to make it the scout method, would be grateful and curious for a link to said info.


Here are the ice cream links. You can buy a camp ice cream maker that rolls around like a ball and have the kids play with it.

http://www.scoutorama.com/recipe/rec_display.cfm?rec_id=26

http://www.instructables.com/id/Home-Made-Ice-Cream...-without-a-refrigerator!/

http://www.rei.com/product/849596/yaylabs-ice-cream-ball-pint


----------



## jadedsoul

Ran into an old co-worker today and found out he still worked at the egg processing plant. After talking with him for around 25 minutes and a pot of coffee I was able to talk him into selling me some powdered whole eggs. As long as I was willing to load them myself he would give me the eggs without the shipping or processing fees so I bought 8 5 gallon buckets for $200. Made my day running into him.


----------



## timmie

*water*

water is on my list at the top;so i bought water filtration tablets and i am going to buy the berkey water filtration system.any thing else i can think of to that end i will get. for some unknown reason to me there is a sort of panic mode as far as water is concerned.


----------



## CapnJack

The wife noticed today that one of the local Wally Worlds is finally stocking some 'prepping' type stuff. She found an entire aisle full of stuff, and brought home some Coleman pouch foods. They are good till sometime in 2014. She said she also saw water storage stuff and some other things. I'll be heading down to a different location to see what they have, and pick some stuff up.


----------



## Grimm

Went to the breeder this morning to finalize our pick of the litter and see if we still wanted the little pup. We wanted the boy pup but the breeder changed her mind and wanted the boy so we were going to check out the girl. She has great instincts as far as flushing game and herding. We are picking her up in 2 weeks. I have to start prepping for our new hunting/herding dog. :squee:

Ordered some more FD food after my last order arrived yesterday. 

Will be picking up oil filters for the car since they are on sale and also getting another 5 gallon gas can.

Will be making a Costco run this afternoon. More rice, beans and canned goods to come.


----------



## sloetruk

OK so in the past 24 hours have been busy, from the local Bi-Lo:
4--pounds of coffee
10-cans of spaghetti sauce
66-cans of veggies

6-Mixed Vegetables
6-Diced Tomatoes
6-Turnip Greens
6-Spinach
6-Sliced Carrots
6-Whole Potatoes
6-Tomato Paste
6-Tomato Sauce
6-Corn
6-Green Beans
6-Sweet Peas
2--Cans of Spam Lite (Not sure about SPAM... need to experiment with it)
16-Cans of Tuna in Water
2--Large Jars of Crunchy Peanut Butter
14-Canned Pasta meals
4--Big Crystal Lights, enough for 12 gallons of water
12-Cans of Chicken Broth
10-Cans of Beef Broth
12-Gallons of Water (I will reinforce this ASAP)
1--Box of Little Debbie Swiss Rolls
1--5lb bag of trail mix
4--lbs of Oatmeal
2--jars of mustard
2--jars of Dry Roasted Peanuts
1--lb of salted fatback (need to experiment with this as well)
8--lb of Elbow Macaroni noodles
16-lb of Spaghetti noodles
2--cases of raman noodles
12-boxes of Mac&cheese
14-Pounds of dried beans and things

2-lb of northern beans
2-lb of Navy beans
2-lb of Kidney bean
2-lb of split peas
2-lb of Cranberry beans
2-lb of Pinto beans
2-lb of Lentils
1--pack of paper plates
4--large package muffin mixes (only requires eggs and milk)
7--small package muffin mixes (only requires milk)
4--small boxes of baking soda
1--Tin of baking powder
2--tubs of cocoa powder
2--lb of shortening
2--gal of Canola Oil
.5-gal of Olive oil
2--Foil bags of Chips Ahoy
1--bag of snickers fun size
2--bag of chocolate chips

Will hit Sam's club and the Latin Market up tomorrow/Monday

And on Amazon I just ordered:
50-CR2032 batteries (great deal $9.99)
12-AAA rechargeable batteries
16-AA rechargeable batteries
1--Charger adapter for car/solar charger
1--Solar charger for laptop/batteries
1--Mountain house #10 egg mix
1--Mountain house #10 sliced banana
1--lb Cheddar cheese powder

And delivered yesterday was the 65 packs of Gum I won on Ebay (reformed smoker)

Still need: 
Oil lamps
More Water
10/22 + 4mm0
Sugar
Flour
Cornmeal
Rice
salt
Pepper
spices

I still have a long way to go to make my 90 mark, but I feel I have a running start at it now.


----------



## cnsper

Picked up 4.5 cases of survival ration biscuit mix that was put together in '64. Each case has 2 large square cans that have enough mix in each for 1602 biscuits. Got it all for $30.


----------



## CapnJack

Nothing at the Wallmart I went to tonight, but I did get two little LED flashlites for a buck a pop. I tell ya, the Chinese suck at making flashlights. I had to properly assemble the one before it would work. But for a buck, what the hell.


----------



## Grimm

Just came home from the weekly Costco run. Put up 20 lbs of rice, 5qts of vegetable oil, 2 lbs of cheese, 3 water bottles with filters, and t.p..

Also hit Target for bar soap, and cat litter.

Made a Petco stop for canned cat food and puppy kibble.

Have to start prepping for that new puppy and re-prep for the cats.


----------



## musketjim

Bought more PUR water filters for our pitcher, froze 2 more gals. water. Played some music with old friends, a skill definitely worth having. Bought 5 more s-carabiners and a wall & car charger for vehicle or home charging of USB items. Bought cold meds. and probiotics on sale. Spent most of last 2 weeks keeping house and critters warm during cold snap. Unfortunately caught a cold and now fighting that. Listened to PRN (Prepper Radio Network). Just discovered that, pretty cool.


----------



## Grimm

Made a trip to Wally World this morning for the weekly standard- a case of Pine Mountain firelogs, canning lids, hand warmers, soap, brownie mix and a few jars of Classico sauce.


----------



## jsriley5

Was a little thin for the months shopping But I have added just a lil bit of junk silver to the stash, Got two self winding wrist watches (In the mail) 100 bulk pack of 12 Ga, 20 rnds of Buck for my lil 410. Stuff to finish my bed side Farday boxes so I can keep my kindle and pocket electronics protected. 12 cans pork and beans and 12 cans vienna sausages (love them together as beanie weanie) half gallon of vodka for tinctures, Large bottle of virgin olive oil (where do they find that many ugly olives? ) 20lb rice 8lb brown beans 2 canisters of iodized salt, large tin of black pepper, 10 brown gravy mixes, 4 mexican seasoning packages. 12 pack ivory soap, 12 pack dial soap, big bag of jumbo cotton balls, Large jar of petroleum jelly. Half gallon jug of bar and chain oil, 2 16oz bottles of 2 cycle oil. Small bottle of STABIL. And 5 dozen candy canes to vac pack and stash in buckets. Dd Get a big bottle of asprin 500 or the 325mg but I intend to use them for my daily regimen of Low dose and will cut them in 1/4 have a feeling they may end up in a stash before then as my arthured fingers are gonn get tired of trying to get them in the pill cutter.


----------



## Freyadog

Put in oour bulk order for rice, beans, corn starch and some white flour to add to the fresh ground whole wheat.

last deer is butchered and either canned, jerked or waiting frozen.

got my bow and arrows. Now to get with a friend who is going to teach me how to properly use it.


----------



## Foreverautumn

My preps this month are exclusively financial. I paid down another $150 of my student loan - I'm now down to less than $2000. I put another $200 into savings, and I put another $20 into my emergency fund. By the end of this week, I'll have put another $20 in.


----------



## DJgang

Husband cut a tree about a week ago and crushed my compost bin, so I made him get me a rotating one...haha! 

And I got him a little buddy heater for his vehicle/work.


----------



## sloetruk

SO in addition to all of the other nonsense I did this week, went out and got a few more groceries, rice and flour, lamps and oil, flash lights and the little things.

But the biggies include:

I finally got my excel spreadsheet created That tracks the expiration dates of my stuff, changes colors at 90 days out and 0 days out, so I can plan to restock/donate/use said product.
Put all those dayum groceries away
Got a good 7 mile run in Sunday Morning
Have a physical exam in the morning, for no other reason than it has been 6 years since my last one.

Compare foods has Green Giant Veggies 10/$5 with pretty decent Expiration dates if you have one around you.

Also picked up some new "to me" groceries and looking forward to integrating that into the diet. 

Several different coarsenesses of corn meal (I didn't realize there were so many)
Several different wheats
Several different bullion flavors:
Chicken
Beef
Tomato
Onion
Chipotle
Cilantro
Blue Crab LOL I'm going to try this one first, can't even imagine, LOL

and other assorted kool things


----------



## Tweto

I purchased a winch for my EMP proof BO vehicle. I have no plans to BO, but just in-case I have a plan B that is still in the planning process.


----------



## machinist

Restocking the steel rack, welding rod supply, Mig wire, welding gases, and other shop supplies for when Social Insecurity goes POOF, and I have to go back to work. Got a ton and a half of steel due this week, mostly HRS flats, CRS rounds, and some odds and ends of structural stuff. 

I won't re-open the shop until the tax mess settles out and I see how to best go about it. Might not do it for a couple years yet, but steel ain't gettin' any cheaper, and the value of a dollar keeps going down, so I'd rather have steel in the rack than $$ in my pocket. At least I KNOW what I can do with the steel, now, or later.

Probably time to check our supply of things like motor oil, trans fluid, hydraulic oil, paints of various kinds, and anything else with a petroleum component in its' manufacture. Oil has been trading in a fairly narrow range for wuite a while now. If the Mideast has another hiccup, it will go up again.


----------



## musketjim

Cleaned tarps over wood piles and cleared driveway, preparing for Winter Storm predicted for Wed. and Thurs.


----------



## Tweto

Like machinist, I have 4130 steel tubing ordered and more consumables for the plasma cutter ordered. A local tool shop is closing down and I managed to spend $700 dollars for some half piece tools.


----------



## WatchUr6

Ordered 5 genuine 100% wool Polish military surplus blankets at $14.99 each! With the flat shipping rate of $9.95 for the entire order, that was a great deal. Each blanket is 78" x 55" and weighs over 5 1/2 pounds.

The website is www.copesdistributing.net
They had some other good deals. No matter how much you order, shipping costs $9.95.


----------



## sloetruk

87 Octane was $2.89/gal in SC on exit 92 of I-85, no gimmicks, no rewards, just straight cheap gas, it was a Marathon station.


----------



## musketjim

Mainly plowed driveway again and cleaned tarps over wood for continued snowstorm. Started bringing in wood for weekend. Expected -30 and -40 so getting wood inside now is crucial. Continued fighting cold, think I'm winning.:factor10::factor10:


----------



## Grimm

Canned a few new test jars of fajita chicken. Marinated the chicken for 36 hours this time. One jar didn't seal so we'll be testing this batch for dinner.

Drew up the plans for building the potty patch for the puppy. Started gathering the supplies. If we can't leave to walk her then she'll need a place to go on the balcony.

Moved all the berry bushes so they'll catch the rain from this storm.

Labeled all the refilled milk jugs. They are the easiest non-potable water storage to have for us! We go through 3-4 gallons of milk a week... kids!

Added another week of FD food to the pantry. I really want to have a 3 month supply minimum before spring. We have a 4 month supply of everyday food and even more in canned goods.

Bought some more canned dog and cat food for storage. I decided to get some more freeze dried raw pet food and store it in mylar for longer storage. Found a supplier of Drontal wormer. Got to protect the pets from getting nasty worms. Not fun watching your dog rubbing her butt on the floor!


----------



## PennyPincher

DH built a rocket mass heater in our basement.

The jury is still out on its effectiveness.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Pressure canned 14qts and froze 12qts of my homemade sauerkraut today. Organized a new medical bag today to include basic OTC medications, creams, and ointments. Scheduled a day at the range for tomorrow. Planning on pressure canning some pork roast this weekend.


----------



## mma800

This is one of my favorite threads to follow. I always get some great ideas and stay motivated.
This week, I dehydrated bananas,pineapples and cranberries.i had the kids helping with that so it was a good teaching opportunity.
I got 2 new shelving units and moved all my FD cans from Thrive there and inventoried and organized properly.
I had a well guy come over to give me an estimate for putting in a well. Can't wait for that email.
I rotated 2 more 5 gallon gas cans. Filled my tank and refilled the cans.
Rest of the week/weekend will be all Christmas preps.


----------



## sloetruk

Got the clean bill of health from the Physical and the blood work came back super good.

Weekly Wally world shop, no great deals but picked up milk, ammo, velvetta, flour, etc...

Got my seeds in, going to start some seedlings this weekend, stuff I plan to grow inside, a couple cherry tomatoes, peppers, and herbs.

Time to go service the HVAC units if you need a reminder

Going to move the firewood I have stacked outside to an alcove near the pool, hopefully it will keep a little longer


----------



## SouthCentralUS

My husband is totally against me canning so I buy canned goods. We have a local store that sells canned tomatoes and tomato products, all kinds of canned beans, peas and canned corn for about 34 cents a can. I buy them by the case. Right now they have vienna sausage and potted meat for 34 cents a can and flour for 96 cents for 5 pounds. They always have unadvertised specials when I get to the store. Every time I go I pick up 4 gallons of water for 60 cents a gallon.

I have been spending about $100 a week there.

In addition, I learned that if I spend $45 at Walmart online, they ship to my home for free. This is not on everything but the items I normally buy have free shipping. Last week they delivered $250 worth of toilet paper, paper towels, toothpaste, Listerine, shampoo, etc. They had 2 packs of 48 batteries, AA and AAA for $20 so I bought one of each.

Last time I went to Walmart I bought a Food Saver so I need some advice from someone here on the best place to buy the rolls. I want to buy in bulk.


----------



## jsriley5

I lookede all over amazon and figured out what the going rates were for food saver bags then I went to E bay and bought what I wanted much cheaper. so I"m saying make sure you know what a deal is then go to ebay and buy bulk there. 

Why is hubby so against canning whatcha gonna do with the garden goods you have to grow once the stores don't have anything for you anymore


----------



## Grimm

I got a lot done today. Mostly shopping but 3 stores within an hour is a lot!

I picked up 10lbs of flour, 8lbs of sugar, 6lbs of brown sugar, 12 jars of Classico, 10 boxes of Stove Top, 3 boxes cake mix, 20lbs of sweet potatoes, 10lbs rose potatoes, 10lbs Klondike gold potatoes, 4lbs green beans to can tonight, 2lbs butter to can tonight, 4lbs pasta and a case of firelogs.

I spent a lot of time playing with Roo and cuddling with her. She has been in a lovey mood lately so I am getting my snuggles in now before she grows up and decides I embarrass her.

I have to pickup jars tomorrow as most of this food is going to be canned.


----------



## jsriley5

Grimm said:


> I spent a lot of time playing with Roo and cuddling with her. She has been in a lovey mood lately so I am getting my snuggles in now before she grows up and decides I embarrass her.
> 
> .


Aint that the shame the cuddly time should last SOOO MUCH LONGER. you get 7 years of the nasty teens why can't we have 7 years of snuggly cuddly baby first. :dunno:
Not even mentioning the terrible two's and Threes.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

jsriley5 said:


> I lookede all over amazon and figured out what the going rates were for food saver bags then I went to E bay and bought what I wanted much cheaper. so I"m saying make sure you know what a deal is then go to ebay and buy bulk there.
> 
> Why is hubby so against canning whatcha gonna do with the garden goods you have to grow once the stores don't have anything for you anymore


Thanks for mentioning ebay. I would not have thought of that.

I don't know why he does not want me to can. He agrees that the hundreds of cans and bottles of food and hundreds of rolls of TP are insurance for the future but he refuses to think past that.

His Christmas present is a police scanner. As far as I know he has never owned one so probably is not interested but we will see.

Right now buying the canned goods is actually cheaper than canning because I have no equipment at all. For example, I bought 24 of the largest jars of Pace Picante Sauce for $1.00 each and the expiration date is excellent. They just got what they called a "special buy".

Yesterday at Tractor Supply, they had a pressure canner on clearance for $70 and jar lids on clearance for $1.50 but they had no jars. There are many people on Craigslist asking for jars, so that is out.

TS also had one of the little cast iron box wood heating stoves that you can also cook on top for $300. If I had known about that before I bought the police scanner, he would have gotten a wood stove for Christmas. We have no place to put it in the house and no way to renovate, but he could put it in his pavilion outside where he has his little fireplace.


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> Thanks for mentioning ebay. I would not have thought of that.
> 
> I don't know why he does not want me to can. He agrees that the hundreds of cans and bottles of food and hundreds of rolls of TP are insurance for the future but he refuses to think past that.
> 
> His Christmas present is a police scanner. As far as I know he has never owned one so probably is not interested but we will see.
> 
> Right now buying the canned goods is actually cheaper than canning because I have no equipment at all. For example, I bought 24 of the largest jars of Pace Picante Sauce for $1.00 each and the expiration date is excellent. They just got what they called a "special buy".
> 
> Yesterday at Tractor Supply, they had a pressure canner on clearance for $70 and jar lids on clearance for $1.50 but they had no jars. There are many people on Craigslist asking for jars, so that is out.
> 
> TS also had one of the little cast iron box wood heating stoves that you can also cook on top for $300. If I had known about that before I bought the police scanner, he would have gotten a wood stove for Christmas. We have no place to put it in the house and no way to renovate, but he could put it in his pavilion outside where he has his little fireplace.


You could always get yourself the canner and start canning 'behind' his back. I don't have a garden but I can when produce is on sale at the stores and farmers market. I just picked up almost 60lbs of various potatoes for less than $20 and greenbeans for $0.99 a pound.

My DH didn't want me canning either but I borrowed my mom's canner and did it anyway. Now He loves the idea of me canning. He even told me he likes opening our pantry and seeing the months of food in there and not having to run to the store for veggies anymore. Now we only go to the store for things like milk for Roo and t.p.


----------



## Country Living

Sloetruk. make sure you have a couple of manual can openers.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Grimm said:


> You could always get yourself the canner and start canning 'behind' his back. I don't have a garden but I can when produce is on sale at the stores and farmers market. I just picked up almost 60lbs of various potatoes for less than $20 and greenbeans for $0.99 a pound.
> 
> My DH didn't want me canning either but I borrowed my mom's canner and did it anyway. Now He loves the idea of me canning. He even told me he likes opening our pantry and seeing the months of food in there and not having to run to the store for veggies anymore. Now we only go to the store for things like milk for Roo and t.p.


Can't do anything behind his back. He is retired and under foot all the time.


----------



## sloetruk

Country Living said:


> Sloetruk. make sure you have a couple of manual can openers.


covered, thanx!


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> Can't do anything behind his back. He is retired and under foot all the time.


Take a class on canning and serve up the food you canned in class. Point out how fresh the food tastes compared to the store tinned foods.

My DH loves that I can our favorite home recipes. We don't eat out much anymore and he can open a jar and 'make' dinner now.

FYI I can after my DH goes to bed so he had no idea for a few weeks I was canning.


----------



## Grimm

Made the weekly Costco run. Got mostly everyday items for Roo and my DH's lunches. We did get a case of Spam and carrots. The carrots are for the meatloaf I am going to can.

I am spending the day canning the food I got last night. Greenbeans in the canner now.

Got my DH to clean the balcony so I have room for our container garden in Jan/Feb. 

Battling the damn ants again. This time they got into a sealed container of sugar and a jar of peanut butter! My pantry is now spread out all over my kitchen. No surface is uncovered with jars, bags and boxes.

Filled another 4 gallon milk jugs with water. Need to label them as non potable.


----------



## DJgang

Went to gun and knife show, picked up some speed loaders for magazines for ARs and Aks.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Grimm said:


> Take a class on canning and serve up the food you canned in class. Point out how fresh the food tastes compared to the store tinned foods.
> 
> My DH loves that I can our favorite home recipes. We don't eat out much anymore and he can open a jar and 'make' dinner now.
> 
> FYI I can after my DH goes to bed so he had no idea for a few weeks I was canning.


No time for classes working 40 a week for the man and 2 part time home based businesses.

My husband grew up on a farm and his mother canned everything. When we had 6 kids at home I canned everything so he knows the difference.

I think I may go back to TS and check out the brand of canner.

At least pick up the lids at $1.50 per box.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Went to Atwoods just to look around and bought 5 pair of Jersey work gloves for $5.00 and an Old Farmer's Almanac.

The wood box stove I saw at Tractor Supply for $300 was $190 at Atwoods and Ace Hardware has some for $180. I don't know about the difference in quality though.

Yesterday I vacuum sealed 20 lb of flour and added to the cans in the pantry.

Gonna have to think about more storage.


----------



## JayJay

Grimm said:


> Made the weekly Costco run. Got mostly everyday items for Roo and my DH's lunches. We did get a case of Spam and carrots. The carrots are for the meatloaf I am going to can.
> 
> I am spending the day canning the food I got last night. Greenbeans in the canner now.
> 
> Got my DH to clean the balcony so I have room for our container garden in Jan/Feb.
> 
> Battling the damn ants again. This time they got into a sealed container of sugar and a jar of peanut butter! My pantry is now spread out all over my kitchen. No surface is uncovered with jars, bags and boxes.
> 
> Filled another 4 gallon milk jugs with water. Need to label them as non potable.


Diatomaceous Earth


----------



## JayJay

Grimm said:


> You could always get yourself the canner and start canning 'behind' his back. I don't have a garden but I can when produce is on sale at the stores and farmers market. I just picked up almost 60lbs of various potatoes for less than $20 and greenbeans for $0.99 a pound.
> 
> My DH didn't want me canning either but I borrowed my mom's canner and did it anyway. Now He loves the idea of me canning. He even told me he likes opening our pantry and seeing the months of food in there and not having to run to the store for veggies anymore. Now we only go to the store for things like milk for Roo and t.p.


Whow---no t.p. stored and stocked??
Or does t.p. mean something else.


----------



## Grimm

JayJay said:


> Whow---no t.p. stored and stocked??
> Or does t.p. mean something else.


Why do you think it is on the weekly list?! A 36 roll pack lasts a month in this house. We buy 4 36 roll packs a month.


----------



## Ginger

SouthCentralUS said:


> Went to Atwoods just to look around and bought 5 pair of Jersey work gloves for $5.00 and an Old Farmer's Almanac.
> 
> The wood box stove I saw at Tractor Supply for $300 was $190 at Atwoods and Ace Hardware has some for $180. I don't know about the difference in quality though.
> 
> Yesterday I vacuum sealed 20 lb of flour and added to the cans in the pantry.
> 
> Gonna have to think about more storage.


We went to a deli at like your local grocery store and got some icing buckets and filled them with beans, flour, sugar ect. Works good and cheap. Paid $1 for the buckets.

Also we got some free wooden pallets and built some canned food crates...worked great.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I went to the local store today that has a huge bakery and got 8 2 gallon icing pails for 50 cents each. Of course I wanted 5 gallon but they did not have them today. This is my first time getting buckets and have decided the 2 gallon will probably be what I need anyway because I only weigh 105 pounds and can't lift much. I will still get some 5 gallon if they are available though.


----------



## goshengirl

SouthCentralUS said:


> I went to the local store today that has a huge bakery and got 8 2 gallon icing pails for 50 cents each. Of course I wanted 5 gallon but they did not have them today. This is my first time getting buckets and have decided the 2 gallon will probably be what I need anyway because I only weigh 105 pounds and can't lift much. I will still get some 5 gallon if they are available though.


Good for you. :congrat:
I find that the 2 gallon size is definitely nice for heavier items, and it's just nice to have a variety of sizes. Can't go wrong with $0.50 good grade buckets!


----------



## Friknnewguy

Today I was able to add to my stock a new multi tool , folding knife , 6volt flashlight , folding emergency shovel and a bundle of heavy duty trash bags .


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Friknnewguy said:


> Today I was able to add to my stock a new multi tool , folding knife , 6volt flashlight , folding emergency shovel and a bundle of heavy duty trash bags .


TRASH BAGS!!! Slapping forehead.

I love this place.


----------



## Friknnewguy

SouthCentralUS said:


> TRASH BAGS!!! Slapping forehead.
> 
> I love this place.


Heavy duty trash bags have a lot of great uses . Ponchos , ground cloths quick shelter , keeping my back pack dry , keeping wet and dry gear separated , etc . Might even use some to fill with trash .


----------



## memrymaker

Added a solar powered/hand crank weather radio. Works as a flashlight and cell phone charger too.  Also, another 4 rolls TP without the "roll".


----------



## dlharris

memrymaker said:


> Added a solar powered/hand crank weather radio. Works as a flashlight and cell phone charger too.  Also, another 4 rolls TP without the "roll".


What model did you get and are you happy with quality? I have seen them online from $20 to $60 and couldn't tell why the difference?


----------



## memrymaker

dlharris said:


> What model did you get and are you happy with quality? I have seen them online from $20 to $60 and couldn't tell why the difference?


I got the following item from Amazon (currently on sale for half price - $40):

Ambient Weather WR-111A Emergency Solar Hand Crank AM/FM/NOAA Digital Radio, Flashlight, Cell Phone Charger with NOAA Certified Weather Alert & Cables by Ambient Weather

As I was reading the details, it seemed to have everything I was looking for. I liked the features and it was rated well. It also was coined to be their #1 selling weather radio.

It states that they are out of stock currently, but I purchased anyway a couple weeks ago, and mine arrived day before yesterday. Haven't had time to use it yet, but after looking, it is sturdy and the quality seems good.


----------



## dlharris

memrymaker said:


> I got the following item from Amazon (currently on sale for half price - $40):
> 
> Ambient Weather WR-111A Emergency Solar Hand Crank AM/FM/NOAA Digital Radio, Flashlight, Cell Phone Charger with NOAA Certified Weather Alert & Cables by Ambient Weather
> 
> As I was reading the details, it seemed to have everything I was looking for. I liked the features and it was rated well. It also was coined to be their #1 selling weather radio.
> 
> It states that they are out of stock currently, but I purchased anyway a couple weeks ago, and mine arrived day before yesterday. Haven't had time to use it yet, but after looking, it is sturdy and the quality seems good.


Thanks, sounds like the right one for us too!


----------



## Grimm

Ordered my DH a new winter jacket from Carhartt. It should be here tomorrow according to the UPS tracking number. Also ordered myself a new coat. I need a more functional coat verses my dressy wool pea coat.

Got some more canning done. I put up 4 qts of meatloaf and 5 qts of sweet potatoes today. I have another 18lbs of taters to process.

Had a black out today for just over an hour. Realized where our short term preps are lacking. Batteries and propane. If I hadn't been canning heat might have been an issue.


----------



## sloetruk

Finishing Christmas cards tonight....

while i was in Ikea today, they had a 4 pack of candles (8 hour burn time, 3" diameter) for $1.99/pk so I picked up a few 4pks, also they had a 20 pk of 6 hour tall candles for $7.99 so I picked up a box. seems to be the cheapest I've found candles so far :dunno:


----------



## sloetruk

the missus got a clean bill of health yesterday, we had a pretty good cancer scare over the Thanksgiving Holiday. But yesterday was a great day, great news. We went out for a nice dinner last night, and she had to get a new scrip of Prednisone and low and behold the Doctor wrote the scrip for 100 when his instructions to her required only 25 or so. Nice little pill to have a stash of!


----------



## dlharris

sloetruk said:


> the missus got a clean bill of health yesterday, we had a pretty good cancer scare over the Thanksgiving Holiday. But yesterday was a great day, great news. We went out for a nice dinner last night, and she had to get a new scrip of Prednisone and low and behold the Doctor wrote the scrip for 100 when his instructions to her required only 25 or so. Nice little pill to have a stash of!


So glad that you got good news! Bless you both!


----------



## Friknnewguy

Wednesday I had my steel safety doors and deadbolts installed on my house . Yesterday I added a few $1 jar candles that I found at a Local Christmas Tree Shop . I also added some dried soup to my stock .


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Went to the range and practiced with the AR15 and Ruger 10/22. Purchased more canning jars, 100rds .223 tracer ammo, several emergency blankets, extra parts for the AR, and some 20rd clips. They were all I could find.


----------



## Grimm

Picked up or new puppy this morning. Winter is a love bug but has great retrieving instincts at 10 weeks old. Gentle mouth like a good hunting dog too. I can't wait to start field training her. We'll also see how she does at herding and agility because of her Corgi side.

Put up more canned meatloaf and ran our weekly shopping trip. Added 10 more jars of Classico sauce, 10lbs of flour, 2lbs of pasta and a bag of puppy chow and dog treats to the stores.

Have to run to Costco for 4 gals of milk and some chicken to can.

Not much added this week because of the limited sales at the markets. No point in over spending on something that will be on sale in a week or two. 

Now I am off to walk the puppy!


----------



## mma800

Grimm-
Post a puppy pic if u can. I am so envious! I want Santa to bring me a puppy for Xmas! Dh not so much lol


----------



## Grimm

mma800 said:


> Grimm-
> Post a puppy pic if u can. I am so envious! I want Santa to bring me a puppy for Xmas! Dh not so much lol


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/post-photo-any-photo-15634/index16.html#post205081

I have been posting pics for the past week.


----------



## musketjim

Froze 2 more gals. of water. Just continuing to do battle with mother natures cold snap up here sure seems like a long time at 40 below. Just keeping the wood stove going and the chickens water thawed. Wife baked about 5 dozen cinammon rolls and about 3 dozen bread rolls for the holidays and we froze those also. Stay warm.


----------



## NO2ANWO

with a little horse trading and getting lucky to find some still for sale i aquired 1220 rnds of .223


----------



## musketjim

Froze still more water and worked on improving chicken coop. Had first eye exam in quite awhile all checked good. Picked up more potting soil to take to BOL for my next adventure.


----------



## Grimm

Added 15 lbs of whole wheat flour, 5 lbs of beef, 10 boxes of Stove Top, cornbread mix, and a few more refilled milk jugs to our stores. 

Had to start storing the jugs in the back of the linen closet.


----------



## WatchUr6

175lbs of rice and 175lbs of beans mylar sealed with O2 absorbers in 5 gallon buckets. 35lbs in each bucket, which is more than I thought would fit in each. There are a lot of us, and it's a good thing we all like rice and beans.


----------



## prepper2012

as i am in college, and have no job, my preps must be low cost. so my only update is i am thinking about buying a small fishing rod from walmart for like 20 bucks, and maybe rotating my water supply.


----------



## goshengirl

prepper2012 said:


> my preps must be low cost


Don't let the low-cost issue discourage you. We've all been there (some of us are still there, or there again, or... you know what I mean). Some of the best preps are free - developing skills and gathering knowledge. As a college student, gathering information should be right up your alley. 

A fishing rod is a great prep.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to the store last night after dinner out for some chocolate and ended up grabbing some 64 color crayon packs for $1 each. I bought all they had. At that price if SHTF Roo can color the walls for years and I wouldn't bat an eye. Plus I'm saving a bundle for when she starts school in a few years if they last that long... I use crayons to color my embroidery work on tea/flour sack cloth. I need to finish the last of my bubble dancer series and start the mermaids for Roo's bathroom...

Have a run to Walmart later today and the pet store... I need to use the coupon I have for a free case of canned dog food.


----------



## jsriley5

Nice get I wanna get some crayons for my stash too hope I can get a deal like that. I figure there will always be a kiddo needing to entertain themselves and grow their creativity. If not crayons and axle grease melted and mixed together make decent bullet lube


----------



## Grimm

Just came back from Walmart... The lines are crazy!

Grabbed some more handwarmers, 2 cases of firelogs, propane, bars of soap for my partner, brownie mix, muffin mix and some chews for the puppy.


----------



## dixiemama

I LOVE dollar tree for soap and kitchen stuff. I've stocked up on can openers, forks and spoons, Tupperware and food for next to nothing.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

With the milk thing going on I asked my dh if I should order 6 cans of milk from EE? He said you may want to order 12 in case the grandkids need milk. He is a non-prepper. He has no clue what I have done in the 2 months I have been prepping. This is a good sign for me. So I ordered 12 cans milk and 12 cans eggs.

Oh, and he also said how about flour? Well, I can buy the flour REALLY cheap at the local Super Save so I told him I will go tomorrow. I am SO HAPPY!!! HE IS FINALLY GETTING IT!!!

Maybe someday soon he will agree to getting a pressure canner. I will be working on that.


----------



## Grimm

I got about 16lbs of taters canned today. I still have 10lbs to go but I'll take a short break to enjoy the rain and some hot chocolate.

I placed an order for some seeds. Ordered some 'carrot' planters too. I need to get the grow bags for my peas, corn and onions soon.


----------



## memrymaker

Ordered my canner today.


----------



## Friknnewguy

This week I was able to add a big multi pack of toothbrushes , a 4 pack of toothpaste , a big bundle pack of TP , 2 multi packs of paper towels, some OTC medications a case of dog food and a couple cases of water . My next big goal is ammo for the 9mm I got for Christmas .


----------



## sloetruk

I've been kind of relaxing and enjoying my Stacation and prepping for the NYE party tonight. But I got the scope sighted in on the 10/22, and found some decent containers for medium term storage so we have been migrating goods into those.

Time to go jogging, I figure I need to run a half marathon to make up for the calories I'm going to consume today.


----------



## PackerBacker

Jr. Prepper filled and treated 40 1/2 gallon juice jugs and stowed them away in the jar cellar.

Then he wanted me to brainstorm on how to get some more jugs like the one he filled.


----------



## PackerBacker

Built some more wooden crates to hold mason jars.


----------



## dixiemama

Working on my skills set-brushing up on sewing, buying fabric, needles, thread as well as patterns.


----------



## Grimm

I actually sat down and got my shopping/storage list calculated for the month. Printed out coupons that coordinated with the items on my Jan list. This month is water/beverages and toiletries. I am using the list from Prepared LDS Family as a guide for my own list.

Printed out some home inventory sheets and started organizing the pantry after our last shopping trip. We need to update our home inventory before we have to renew our insurance in April. Got to make sure that is up to date while living in the city in such tight quarters.

Added more firelogs and 10lbs of flour last night to our stores. Also added some marshmallows for the hot chocolate we got last week.


----------



## sloetruk

picked up a third refrigerator today.


----------



## mma800

Picked up a case of wide mouthed quart jars today. Vac. Packed 8 lbs chicken breast and put it in the freezer. Bought 4 lbs brown sugar and 20 more cans of soups and veggies. 2 lbs of baby carrots in the dehydrator. 2 loaves of bread rising. Bought 5 pairs kids winter gloves today as well. They will probably get lost before February 1 at the rate we are going, but they are still part of my preps!

Christmas tree and decorations put away today! See ya next Christmas!


----------



## Grimm

Hit the DollarTree this morning. I ended up getting 4 gender neutral coloring books, pencils for small hands(the fat ones), 2 pads of writing practice paper, puzzle of the US with capitols, and 4 boxes of YooHoo mix packets. From Target I got 2 zip front hoodies for Roo, 8 bars of soap and thermals for my husband. 

I also got some storage totes to use when I relocate my non food preps to our closet. They stack on top of each other.


----------



## prepper2012

so i get me some new stuff. purchased a medium alice pack, and a slingshot and slinshot ammo. great addition for my newly to be desinged BOB


----------



## memrymaker

Bought canning jars, lids, rings and utensils to start the process!  Also bought a case of water and 20 very large packs of TP (excellent deal I just couldn't pass up....I think I might have bought the whole stack if they would have let me!).


----------



## WatchUr6

Received couple bottles of fish antibiotics for my fish ;-). Also received a 12 pack suture kit (needles and thread). 

Added another storage shelf in the basement and reorganized my short term and medium medium term storage. I'm also expanding my water storage and my home canning storage area.


----------



## cmgallman

Just found this thread a couple days ago & have spent WAY too much time reading. LOL! Have gotten some great ideas. A lot of things that I wasn't thinking of! Have been canning for years now. Have just recently been putting back water- every jug that i can find. Just the other day found a soft soap recipe- made it, love it! Also made my own fabric softener today, will try it tomorrow. Need to get my preps organized. I have plenty of storage space, but it is not in any type of order. That is put on the to-do list for tomorrow. We heat with wood & have tons of camping gear, so that when TSHTF we stay warm & fed.  Also am going to make a go at canning meatloaf this weekend.


----------



## sloetruk

well I this is not exactly prepping, but it does lend itself to more money in the pocket (at least until payroll taxes take that hit) my first house was HARP eligible so I refi-ed yesterday, went from:

6.25 APR to 3.75 APR
30 year note (5 years deep) to a 20 year note (dropped 5 years off of the term)
a monthly savings of ~$80/month
Will save me over $50,000 over the life of the mortgage

And it was really simple, I just called the bank and asked if it was HARP eligible and after a short discussion, i was transferred twice, and within 45 minutes it was complete. I figure within a year or two we will lose the tax credit of mortgage interest anyway, so might was well reduce it now


----------



## PackerBacker

I'm getting 30 dozen farm fresh eggs (one week old) delivered from my neighbor for:2thumb: $1/dozen.


----------



## sloetruk

taking CWP class tomorrow


----------



## ksmama10

Made plans to get together with two friends over the next month or so to work on our prep skills. First we will make jelly, then we'll do some simple crocheting(teaching one ofthe ladies), then some simple clothing recycling projects..sounds like we might meet with others to teach other skills too. gotta work bread making in there sometime as well.


----------



## Friknnewguy

Today I was able to add a case of water , 12 rolls of paper towels and a case of diapers .


----------



## ksmama10

Oh yeah, I forgot...bought four cases of jam jars at Dollar General this morning. Gave one away as part of dear friend's belated Christmas present. It seemed like just the right thing to go with a copy of The Blue Canning Book.


----------



## Claymore5150

Better half and I finally got a BIG jump in our medical and trauma kit situation. Picked up a bunch of fishybiotics, a massive med/trauma kit, and a bunch of other assorted things to go with them. good stuff!
Always getting great reference material from the kindle downloads page, too. ([email protected]!..haha)


----------



## memrymaker

Canner arrived today.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Added another 60lbs or so of deer meat to the freezer. Will be out in the morning to try to get one more. Last special season day. I'll need a bit of luck as the farm has been hunted pretty hard this year.


----------



## cmgallman

ksmama- sure wish that I lived near you! What an excellent idea to get together & teach each other skills CH- Good luck tomorrow! Nothing beats deer meat in the freezer or the canner!! As for us, hit the $ tree and picked up some soy milk, otc meds, baby stuff. Got a grandbaby to prep for now


----------



## PackerBacker

Picked up 2 cases of canning lids, one wide and one regular mouth. Got a case of 260 some quart ziploc bags.

Picked up 3 cases of canned fruit, 40lbs of flour, 20lbs sugar, case of butter, 2 cases of cheese, case of cream of mushroom soup, case of ointmeal for the store room and freezer.

Picked up 40lbs of chicken leg quarters to can this afternoon.


----------



## Grimm

Made the weekly run to Costco without my husband and Roo. My husband has asked that since we want to move AND get a new car in the next 6-8 months to slow down on prepping... Its soooooo hard!

I got 5lbs of honey, 2 large refill bottles of hand soap, a case of 16oz water bottles, a pack of colored construction paper, a can of coffee, brillo pads, and a huge box of crackers. 

I still have to make the run to Walmart this weekend.

This past week I bought a new 4qt tea kettle and a new baking sheet. Time to replace the trashed old ones and get better quality than what we had before.


----------



## sloetruk

Well the missus and I passed our Concealed Carry class today. I'm really proud of her, she has only shot a few rounds prior to today, and today shot well enough to pass the minimum requirement, but more importantly her attitude towards the weapon was greatly improved. Now I'm good to carry in 26 states, I'll go back in a few weeks and pick up the Utah CPW, which will allow me to carry in 40 states (combined with the SC CPW).

Most of the Tomato Seeds have germinated and are looking good, the peppers and herbs are dragging their feet though. I did buy a Cilantro plant and started using it right away. 

Looking for the 55 gallon water drums, anyone have a decent place to purchase?


----------



## memrymaker

Planted my herb garden today (hopefully the seeds will grow into little plants soon). Also, worked on getting things to round out the kids BOB's and got reflective collars for the cat & dog. Any ideas on what to can first? Not sure what a good starter item would be.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

No luck at the farm today. Out of 15 hunters on the property only one shot was fired, from a muzzleloader, at the end of the day in order to discharge the round. Didn't even see a deer today. So ends the deer season until next year.
Going to pick off some rabbit and squirrels sometime this week though.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Well, this month I've put away $200 into savings, another $150 towards kicking Sallie Mae out of my apartment. Also, I've bought 24 cans of corn, another 5 gallons of water, 16 AA batteries and 20 AAs, and later on this month, I'll likely get some more peas and mixed vegetables.

I've had a setback last month; the maintenance crew in my apartment complex had to tear up the floor in my closet in order to find and repair a major water leak. Long story short, I wound up having to shell out $120 for 8 66-quart totes for all the books and magazines I'd accumulated over 13 years (swear to God, I could almost start my own library). That, and I missed a couple of days of work due to the flu. If it weren't for my emergency fund, I'd have been right back in credit card debt again. 

Some of my canned food got past their expiration date, so I actually had to use that stuff up. It still tasted all right. I've got some Ramen noodles that I have to use up as well.  I'm willing to bet that's a problem LOTS of people would LOVE to have.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Foreverautumn said:


> Well, this month I've put away $200 into savings, another $150 towards kicking Sallie Mae out of my apartment. Also, I've bought 24 cans of corn, another 5 gallons of water, 16 AA batteries and 20 AAs, and later on this month, I'll likely get some more peas and mixed vegetables.
> 
> I've had a setback last month; the maintenance crew in my apartment complex had to tear up the floor in my closet in order to find and repair a major water leak. Long story short, I wound up having to shell out $120 for 8 66-quart totes for all the books and magazines I'd accumulated over 13 years (swear to God, I could almost start my own library). That, and I missed a couple of days of work due to the flu. If it weren't for my emergency fund, I'd have been right back in credit card debt again.
> 
> Some of my canned food got past their expiration date, so I actually had to use that stuff up. It still tasted all right. I've got some Ramen noodles that I have to use up as well.  I'm willing to bet that's a problem LOTS of people would LOVE to have.


Liked for "Kicking Sallie Mae Out" - Can't wait to do the same.


----------



## goshengirl

sloetruk said:


> Looking for the 55 gallon water drums, anyone have a decent place to purchase?


sloetruk, I've found all ours off craigslist. It's hit or miss, though, so you gotta stick with it, and be ready to hop in the car and pick them up when you do see some listed or someone else will beat you to it.  We have over 30 now, and didn't pay more than $10 for any of them. They all had flavor syrups or tea or coffee in them, but we're using them for rainwater and don't care about the smell. I will say that the flavorings cleaned out really well without us even trying to clean the drums, but it takes longer to clean out the smell of tea and coffee...


----------



## pandamonium

Been dehydrating veggies and stuff, Shop-Rite is having their bi-annual can-can sale, gonna grab up a half dozen cases a couple times this week. 

I made some awesome beef stew the other day, I tried something a little different (for me anyway). I used the immersion blender and mulched up around 10 cups, made it like baby food, put it in the dehydrator. When it was thoroughly dried, I ground it to a granular consistency. Got three good sized servings in one quart sized vacuum bag. I'll re-hydrate some later and report back.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Grimm said:


> Made the weekly run to Costco without my husband and Roo. My husband has asked that since we want to move AND get a new car in the next 6-8 months to slow down on prepping... Its soooooo hard!
> 
> I got 5lbs of honey, 2 large refill bottles of hand soap, a case of 16oz water bottles, a pack of colored construction paper, a can of coffee, brillo pads, and a huge box of crackers.
> 
> I still have to make the run to Walmart this weekend.
> 
> This past week I bought a new 4qt tea kettle and a new baking sheet. Time to replace the trashed old ones and get better quality than what we had before.


I believe that once you guys do get the opportunity to move, you will not need WallyWorld as much. You can set up beehives for honey, wax, as well as pollination for your garden. And gardening, you will be able to either reduce the amount of veggies and such you need to buy at the store or eliminate the store runs permanently. Homesteading can be expensive to start, but with hard work and determination you can really profit in the long run. I wish you guys the greatest of luck and many blessings!


----------



## Startingout-Blair

ContinualHarvest said:


> No luck at the farm today. Out of 15 hunters on the property only one shot was fired, from a muzzleloader, at the end of the day in order to discharge the round. Didn't even see a deer today. So ends the deer season until next year.
> Going to pick off some rabbit and squirrels sometime this week though.


Have you guys utilized food plots to increase the herd population and keep it healthy? I'm sorry to hear you didn't get what you wanted!


----------



## PackerBacker

Made another grocery run to add to the store room.

Picked up:
2 spiral cut hams, $5 off each.
9# white rice.
Box of instant potatoes
2 bottles lemon juice
Spices, cocoa, brown sugar, chocalte chips
10 boxes of raisins.
4 cases of pop
6 lbs brown rice
12# red, black and navy beans
2 tubs of Tang
2 68 oz bottles of olive oil
2 gallons of vinegar

plus about $50 worth of needles and thread.

Oh and another 40lbs of chicken leg quarters to can.


----------



## sloetruk

PackerBacker said:


> Made another grocery run to add to the store room.
> 
> Picked up:
> 2 spiral cut hams, $5 off each.
> 9# white rice.
> Box of instant potatoes
> 2 bottles lemon juice
> Spices, cocoa, brown sugar, chocalte chips
> 10 boxes of raisins.
> 4 cases of pop
> 6 lbs brown rice
> 12# red, black and navy beans
> 2 tubs of Tang
> 2 68 oz bottles of olive oil
> 2 gallons of vinegar
> 
> plus about $50 worth of needles and thread.
> 
> Oh and another 40lbs of chicken leg quarters to can.


not to get wierd or anything, but I travel a lot for work, and happen to be sitting in a hotel room in Milwaukee at the moment, and I have nothing to do in the evenings but work out and drink bourbon. if you are farily nearby and are not opposed to a fellow prepper swinging by please PM me with contact info


----------



## sloetruk

Not sure if I posted this or not, but the missus passed her concealed carry class. I need to work on her aim, but her center line is good, 13 of 50 were head shots, still effective!


----------



## PackerBacker

sloetruk said:


> not to get wierd or anything, but I travel a lot for work, and happen to be sitting in a hotel room in Milwaukee at the moment, and I have nothing to do in the evenings but work out and drink bourbon. if you are farily nearby and are not opposed to a fellow prepper swinging by please PM me with contact info


You'd be more then welcome.

But I am on the opposite side of the state.


----------



## sloetruk

PackerBacker said:


> You'd be more then welcome.
> 
> But I am on the opposite side of the state.


tis the way it is, it seems the only cool person in Milwaukee is Alice Cooper LOL


----------



## PackerBacker

Wifey got eldest son a pair of insulated carhart bibs at the thrift store for $5 and a bunch of buttons& snaps. :congrat:

And another 52 lbs of chicken leg quarters to can.


----------



## seanallen

Went scouting on BOV for BOL's. Lota possibilities. What with all the clearcutting around this area locations are getting scarce. Needs water, terrain, and cover.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Just bought 2 case lots of Hormel Chilli. Fry's was having a case lot sale, I just couldn't resist. I still plan on buying a couple dozen more cans of veggies later this month, though.


----------



## mma800

Wish I had that Hormel Chili sale near me! I have a great dip that I make with it. Everyone here loves it! I have never once made it without being asked for the recipe.
I have a loaf of bread in the oven and fruit to get out of the dehydrator.
I ordered another Buddy Heater last week and along with it some accessories (filter and hose adapter). The accessories came today, but no heater yet. I also received the Carrom Gameboard. If you don't know what it is, look it up! Over 100 games for all ages to keep us entertained by the fire if SHTF! I got mine from Amazon.


----------



## Grimm

Got my new canner seal gasket and air vent today. Got them installed and now I am ready to resume canning! 

Also put up 2 milk jugs of water.


----------



## memrymaker

The last of my canning supplies came today - YEA! Now I can get started storing and preserving jars of food for my shelves.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Startingout-Blair said:


> Have you guys utilized food plots to increase the herd population and keep it healthy? I'm sorry to hear you didn't get what you wanted!


Yeah, the next field over is CRP and since it's private land several hunters had corn piles throughout.


----------



## MamaTo3

Added another 30 2-liter bottles of water to our storage.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

mma800 said:


> Wish I had that Hormel Chili sale near me! I have a great dip that I make with it. Everyone here loves it! I have never once made it without being asked for the recipe.
> I have a loaf of bread in the oven and fruit to get out of the dehydrator.
> I ordered another Buddy Heater last week and along with it some accessories (filter and hose adapter). The accessories came today, but no heater yet. I also received the Carrom Gameboard. If you don't know what it is, look it up! Over 100 games for all ages to keep us entertained by the fire if SHTF! I got mine from Amazon.


Please share the recipe.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

I got an opportunity to practice first aid today. My cousin, who cleans house for me, cut her finger deeply on a broken glass in the sink. I grabbed my first aid kit, applied pressure, once bleeding stopped adequately, washed with peroxide, added antibiotic cream to the bandage, placed on cut and taped closed with adequate pressure. Of course, she couldn't finish cleaning house. Now I got to figure out how to clean all the blood from my kitchen floor. It wasn't a big cut, but it bled profusely and she felt faint and sat on the floor. I had to get her to add pressure so she didn't bleed out on the floor. I'm thinking she may be a bit of a drama queen. Not like she was about to lose a finger!


----------



## musketjim

Sorry for the delay, spent 30 Dec-6 Dec at BOL. Packed and sledged in miserable wind. Set up a couple traps, no luck. Dropped several trees and started next years wood pile. This also expands possible garden space. Practiced bread baking, drank a lot of good wine, medicinal. When you run out of merlot it's time to go.


----------



## ksmama10

Sent an email in response to a Craigslist ad for canning jars and ordered the 23 qt. Presto Canner, extra rack, and pressure regulator that's been in my amazon cart for two weeks. Let the games begin..


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> Sent an email in response to a Craigslist ad for canning jars and ordered the 23 qt. Presto Canner, extra rack, and pressure regulator that's been in my amazon cart for two weeks. Let the games begin..


You may want to get a spare sealing gasket and air vent. I have a Presto 21 qt and the seal blew over the weekend.


----------



## MamaTo3

Don't know if it really counts as preparations....After the volunteer FDs meeting last night DH was sent home with two helmets for our boys. (VFD is buying newer ones.) I'm thinking they could come in handy during tornado warnings for the boys to wear. And that would mean we now have some form of helmet for everyone in the family.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> You may want to get a spare sealing gasket and air vent. I have a Presto 21 qt and the seal blew over the weekend.


I plan to do so. Murphy's Law being what it is, and all...That will be a selling point when I'm ready to upgrade too.


----------



## PackerBacker

Selling point? :eyebulge:


----------



## ksmama10

PackerBacker said:


> Selling point? :eyebulge:


To explain to dh why I need a canner in the $$$ range in addition to the one that was only $$. First things first though, have to make the Presto earn its keep before I go mooning over something else.


----------



## PackerBacker

I think you'll find having more then one very useful. For what you will get for the used one it won't be worth parting with. By then your hubby should be completely on board.

I find all 7 of mine very useful.  I was doing a little shopping on Ebay this afternoon. Looking and thinking about picking up a couple more if they don't go to high.

After considering the prices of the new larger sizes of AA I am thinking about cutting 2 of my canners in half and making one taller one and one shorter out of the pieces. :scratch I may then have the only 30 quart Mirro in these parts. :laugh:


----------



## ksmama10

PackerBacker said:


> I think you'll find having more then one very useful. For what you will get for the used one it won't be worth parting with. By then your hubby should be completely on board.
> 
> I find all 7 of mine very useful.  I was doing a little shopping on Ebay this afternoon. Looking and thinking about picking up a couple more if they don't go to high.
> 
> After considering the prices of the new larger sizes of AA I am thinking about cutting 2 of my canners in half and making one taller one and one shorter out of the pieces. :scratch I may then have the only 30 quart Mirro in these parts. :laugh:


Yes, having a Fleet could be a good thing


----------



## DJgang

Husband just brought home more reloading supplies.


----------



## mma800

MyBuddy Heater arrived today. Got another 20 lb of rice, variety of canned goods and a case of the teriyaki marinade my kids like. I also got another big pack of tp.
I set up the sick room with all the supplies needed to keep a sicko isolated and entertained. I bought 10 boxes of jello and 4 jugs of ginger ale . I put in a few DVDs, extra batteries for the remote, and charger for video game, some card games and books. There are tissues and a "puke bucket" , hand sanitizer, cough drops, thermometer, and a shoebox with over the counter meds. I put a few towels and extra blankets in the bureau and an old baby monitor to be able to hear an isolated sicko if needed. 

Recipe for Chili Dip:
Spread 1 package cream chees on bottom of baking dish. I use an 8x8 pan. Cover cream cheese with 1 can Hormel Chili. I use the no beans version. Top the Chili with shredded cheese. I use Monterrey jack. Bake until cheese is melty and serve with tostito style naco chips. Easy and addictive!


----------



## cmgallman

Great idea!!! I had not thought about a seperate 'sick room'. Thanks also for the recipe. Gonna try that 1 tonight! I'm gonna use my own canned chili, though!


----------



## Grimm

Made our weekly Walmart, Costco and Ralphs runs today. I got 2 6-packs of Dove soap, 10-pack of Ivory, shampoo, deodarant, t.p., steak sauce, dog food, cat food, dog treats, 5 gal gas can, water and Crystal Light. 

My husband spent the morning replacing the brakes on the car and did an oil change. I'm glad we got the oil 2 months ago on sale at Ace. Yeah for prepping!

My parents watched Roo and lent us one of their cars so I could get our errands done while my DH had the car on the ramps. It was nice being able to run all my errands in just a few hours rather than taking all weekend with a toddler in tow.

Lucked out and got 6lbs of ground beef for $8. I plan on making more meatballs to can with it.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Almost 9 months with no real paycheck. Still have an emergency stockpile of about 2 weeks of food if SHTF (3 more weeks on top of that, if I pressure can the stuff in the freezer). Not too bad. Heading back to the university in a couple of weeks and I can't wait. I need to finish this degree so I can get back to building up my stocks and getting a secure home base. Apartment life is not fun, even in a smaller town.


----------



## cmgallman

Last night got the last 2 packs of chicken breast (bone-in) for $.99/lb that dollar store market had. Gonna go back Monday & see if I can get more. They also had 5lb potatoes for $1.00, gallons of whole milk $2.50. Found a new store called bargain hunt. DH found some camo at 1/3 price, we got baby wipes, bike locks, bike tires, all for 1/3-1/2 off reg. prices! Also added couple cases water, vinegar, vanilla flavorings, lemon and lime juice. Found 1 pack of chick breast for $.98/ lb, also the last 1 they had! I have been a day late to ALL of the sales this week!!!


----------



## Foreverautumn

I just got another 12 cans of peas and 12 cans of mixed veggies today. I'm well on my way to increasing my food preps to 90 days. :2thumb:


----------



## Freyadog

Neighbor butchered 3pigs and gave us all the fat so gonna render it down tomorrow and get that put away . Also taking some of the fat from the pigs and add it to deer and make aground meat. Still not too sure about cooking burgers and then canning them. A little nervous over that one because I have never dry canned.


----------



## mma800

Vacuum packed 20 lbs of rice and canned 4 qts of chocolate chips. Tested out the new big buddy heater to be sure it works. 2 trays of bananas in the dehydrator now.
That is about all for today


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Bought 20 pounds flour on sale and 10 pounds cornmeal. Vacuum packed them. Wow, cornmeal is expensive now!! I did not need saltines but they were on sale so vacuum packed a box just to try it. I will open one package in about a year to test them.

Anyone have a recipe for home made ketchup to make just a small amount with an 8 ounce can tomato sauce? Don't want to can it but just try making a small amount. I tried to ask this question in the recipe section but it would not post.


----------



## Grimm

mma800 said:


> Vacuum packed 20 lbs of rice and canned 4 qts of chocolate chips. Tested out the new big buddy heater to be sure it works. 2 trays of bananas in the dehydrator now.
> That is about all for today


How do you can the chocolate chips? I have 10lbs in my freezer and space is becoming a scarce.


----------



## mma800

Grimm,
I just put them in the quart jar with an oxygen absorber and vacuum seal them with the FoodSaver. It's worked great for the past year.
We do Chocolate Chip pancakes most weekends! They have been fresh and delicious every time.:wave:


----------



## jsriley5

just have to melt it into a jar then dig it out and feed it to a rabbit when you want it chipped again  In case you didn't get that I was kidding  I think most folks just vac seal em in the jars with a foodsaver.


----------



## Grimm

mma800 said:


> Grimm,
> I just put them in the quart jar with an oxygen absorber and vacuum seal them with the FoodSaver. It's worked great for the past year.
> We do Chocolate Chip pancakes most weekends! They have been fresh and delicious every time.:wave:


Thanks! I'll have to get some more jars and oxygen absorbers.


----------



## DJgang

Added twenty more cans of soups to pantry and 4 dozen rolls of TP! All on sale!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I also bought 4 gallons water. Buy water everytime I go to that store because it is 66 cents per gallon.

They had some canning jars, pints for about $7 and quarts for about $9 but wanted to check the price elsewhere before I bought them. Since I don't have a pressure canner I could always use them for something in water bath.


----------



## dixiemama

Everyone has had the flu so we've stocked up on meds! Thankful we have a doc in the family, she wrote everyone a scrip for tamiflu, even the few who don't have it so we have some supply. She's also gonna teach me basic suturing. Isn't it great to have a prepper with a degree in the family? Lol


----------



## PackerBacker

They actually _had_ some ammo at WM. 

Picked up 500 rounds of .22
20 lbs of canning salt
3 cases of pop
10 lbs corn meal
4 tubs of cherry drink mix
2 tubs of Tang
3 big tubs of folgers
2 gal vinegar
1 tub of coconut oil
6 big tubs of PB
3 tubs of hot cocoa mix

2 10# bags of chicken leg quarters for making soup to can.


----------



## mma800

I hit 2 different discount stores today and got

5 plastic shower curtains for sick room
3 thermometers
2 boxes trash bags
1 bedpan
1 peptobismol
20 candles
2 grill lighters
2 bottles elderberry capsules
2 cases ginger ale
1 Ball canning book
30 toothbrushes
3 packs of shelf stable cheddar cheese
2 jump ropes
6 pair girls socks
1 pack each paper plates, cups cutlery
I'm sure there were a few more, but I put it all away and it's too late to go check!


I also have bananas in the dehydrator again ( can't keep up with the kids!)


----------



## Grimm

I ran to Ralphs and grabbed the last 2 whole chickens for 88 cents a pound and some vitamin C tablets. Have to prepare in case one of us gets this flu that is going around.


----------



## OHprepper

Grimm said:


> I ran to Ralphs and grabbed the last 2 whole chickens for 88 cents a pound and some vitamin C tablets. Have to prepare in case one of us gets this flu that is going around.


i personally am a big fan of airborne. my girlfriend is a nurse and takes it all the time. one day(while sniffling) i asked her why she is never sick.:scratch she throws me the bottle from her purse... ive havent been sick since come to think of it.


----------



## Grimm

OHprepper said:


> i personally am a big fan of airborne. my girlfriend is a nurse and takes it all the time. one day(while sniffling) i asked her why she is never sick.:scratch she throws me the bottle from her purse... ive havent been sick since come to think of it.


Ralphs was out of stock and I was making a quick run. If it is back in stock this weekend I plan on getting the Airborne drink powder.


----------



## musketjim

Purchased penicilin for fish tank. froze 3 more gals. of water but it might have thawed with our recent warm snap. Started researching alcohol production for fuel purposes. Had awesome leg workout in gym. Started separating junk silver and junk copper coins. A slow process as I just learned of silver and copper percentages. I guess an old dog can learn something new.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Freyadog said:


> Neighbor butchered 3pigs and gave us all the fat so gonna render it down tomorrow and get that put away . Also taking some of the fat from the pigs and add it to deer and make aground meat. Still not too sure about cooking burgers and then canning them. A little nervous over that one because I have never dry canned.


I like to use beef fat for my ground venison. Seems that using pork fat runs a bigger chance of it tasting rancid. Just my opinion ;-)


----------



## goshengirl

OHprepper said:


> i personally am a big fan of airborne. my girlfriend is a nurse and takes it all the time. one day(while sniffling) i asked her why she is never sick.:scratch she throws me the bottle from her purse... ive havent been sick since come to think of it.


Thanks for posting that. I've seen that stuff in the store but didn't know if it worked or not. I'll be adding it to our stores today - Lord knows we could use some of it around this house (as I type one son is coughing down the hall, another is coughing downstairs...)


----------



## mma800

Just got some airborne today. We will give it a try


----------



## cmgallman

Startingout-Blair said:


> I like to use beef fat for my ground venison. Seems that using pork fat runs a bigger chance of it tasting rancid. Just my opinion ;-)


I've worked at a deer processor for 12 plus years. We used pork fat when making smoked, summer or breakfast sausages and beef fat when making hamburger.


----------



## memrymaker

Yes! Can now check off "having an herb garden". The last of my 7 potted herbs just started sprouting today.  I will soon have my own green onion supply as well (they are growing like weeds, but not ready to be cut just yet).

Makes me smile just thinking of NOT paying $2 a pouch for one type of herb at the grocery store.


----------



## bugoutbob

Picked up 4 BUCK 110 Folders new at Wallyworld today for only $25 each. I can't say about the US but here in Canada that is a steal of a deal


----------



## mma800

Hit BJs today and got
2 cases tomato paste
TP, Kleenex, paper towels, paper tableware
2 cases canned soup
Pack of duct tape
3 pack of Clorox wipes
2 big packs of D batteries

Amazon order arrived with:
Funnel for gas cans
N100 respirators x6
N95 respirators x 20
2 zip doors for biological isolation
3 dozen pint jars

Moved an electric blanket to the sick room based on advice from here. 
DH brought me a big box of latex gloves 
Ordered 55 gallon water containers x 3 plus pump and bung wrench

Decontaminated the girls bedrooms and bath as they have been sick (Lysol, laundry, air out, linens etc)
Made a big batch of meatballs and sauce and will can them tomorrow

Got ready for snow overnight with gas in the car, shovels handy etc.

Been a busy day!


----------



## CA357

I picked up a 23,00 BTU kerosene heater last Friday. I set up our water barrels, water storage containers and two 5 gallon water filters today.

Having moved recently, it's almost like starting over again, except that we have the stuff, I just have to set it all up again.

I turned the third bedroom into a storage room. It's the first time I've seen all our food in one place. I thought I had a years worth stored, but now that I can see it all, it's more like six to eight months.


----------



## WatchUr6

Went to Savers (thrift shop). DW found great deals on jean ($2 each) and tops ($1 each) for the girls. She got them several sizes larger. She also found great deals on fabric. She just bought a sewing machine earlier this week. She figures that is a good skill to have.

I found a barely used set of crutches for $3 to add to medical preps (I hadn't thought of that until I saw them).


----------



## CA357

We hit the dollar store today. Picked up 32 bars of soap, 10 more tubes of toothpaste and 2 tubes of pure Aloe Vera gel.


----------



## cmgallman

Just got more tylenol, aspirin, mucus relief tabs, chocolate, coffee and duct tape  If the dsons give me a headache, I can take a couple tylenols & duct tape them to their chair! :2thumb:


----------



## CA357

Ah, duct tape! It'll fix most anything.


----------



## Grimm

Had my annual exam at the doctor's on Tue. My blood pressure is normal since I cut the coffee by 75%. So all the coffee I have been storing will have to be used by my husband. 

Today the city shut the water off to our neighborhood. It will be off all day. So far I have had to use some of the jugs I fill weekly to wash up for food prep and for basic cleaning. No big deal. I have a month's worth of water for 4 people stored. Once the water is restored this evening I'll refill the jugs. My neighbor had to run to the store to buy water to bathe with and cook. I do know I have plenty of water for short term and need more for long term. A mini test of my preps.

There is nothing like being prepared.


----------



## pawpaw

Just upped my stock of (store brand) Immodium. For some reason, I consider this a potentially life-saving stock in the face of mass dysentery caused by lack of sanitation systems after SHTF. I also picture it being worth it's weight in gold as a barter item.


----------



## CA357

That's a great idea. I hadn't even thought about that, thanks.


----------



## Grimm

The wooden puzzles for Roo's SHTF homeschool arrived today in the mail. I figured that even if she outgrows these before SHTF we can give her a jump on kindergarten. 

Also started making and broiling meatballs for canning. 1 pound down and 5 more to go. I figure that if I make them in 1 pound batches I can still play with Roo and Winter as well as clean, cook dinner and inventory.


----------



## ksmama10

My pressure canner arrived this afternoon...now to choose what to can first.:scratch


----------



## MetalPrepper

I have been trying out my dehydrator and vacuume thing, am getting ready to try canning....had to wash my jars....I get additional stuff at Wallyworld each week to add to my meds, tolietries (for trade as well as stocked) and today I stocked up on some spices....(I know I should grow some, that is a future plan...grow herbs)


----------



## Startingout-Blair

I received my reloading press and equipment today. Also found about 100 rds .223 locally. For the last box


----------



## sloetruk

slammed by the flu for the past three days, completely wiped out


----------



## CA357

No joy there. Get well.


----------



## Grimm

Got another cooler last night for free! Our neighbors next door(a whole different kind of stupid from the downstairs neighbors) are moving this weekend and left some useable things by the dumpster. I had my DH look over the 2 coolers they left and only one was worth saving. One was cracked on the inside from being at the bottom of a stack of heavy boxes. Not worth having to fix it. Clean it, yes- fix it NO!

I prefer the steel belted Coleman coolers but a free cooler is still a good deal!


----------



## seanallen

Ok, yall seem like a pretty smart buncha folks. Heres my ?: how does a prepper learn how to freeze dry food? You know, like the Mountain House style.


----------



## WatchUr6

Got 1000 rounds of 9mm (at .26 a round). I got 1000 rounds of 223 (at. 60 a round) The 223 was almost double what I would normally pay. Considering that everyone else is sold out, it was a decent deal.


----------



## laverne

seanallen said:


> Ok, yall seem like a pretty smart buncha folks. Heres my ?: how does a prepper learn how to freeze dry food? You know, like the Mountain House style.


This is a great question. I too want to know how???


----------



## mma800

How u feelin sloe?

Today, I have bananas and pineapples in the dehydrator. I picked up some more water gallons. I went to a local thrift store and bought some neat little cast iron pans, #3 skillet, triangle cornbread skillet, and heart shaped mold skillet.


----------



## PackerBacker

Picked up 12 pints jars of honey from an amish neighbor.

Get this. $4.50 a pint! :2thumb:


----------



## Grimm

Ran the weekly run to Costco and Walmart. Grabbed some cough syrup, day and night cold meds, cold meds for Roo, otc pain meds, butter, storage totes that actually suit my needs, batteries, paper towels(not a regularly used item in this house), travel toothbrushes for the BOBs, shampoo, soap, powdered milk, freeze dried fruit, sanitary pads(for trade) and treats for Winter. We also filled our 5 gallon gas cans.

Canning meatballs today too.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

This past week we added 12 #10 cans of dried eggs and 12 #10 cans of dried milk to our stash. Also a box of heirloom seeds. Today I took my pistol that I have not shot in 30 years to the range and relearned to shoot it.

After the gun range went to the local store and picked up their specials. Tomato products - whole, diced, diced with onion and diced with onion, basil and oregano were 25 cents a can if you bought 10 so I bought 50 cans of a variety. The salsa was 50 cents if you bought 10 so I bought 10. One case of green beans, one case of whole kernel corn and another 20 lb flour, lentils, large lima beans, large oatmeal, 2 large pkg rice and 4 more gallons water. I will have fun with the vacuum sealer and tomorrow is a trip to Walmart.


----------



## mma800

Finished up my chicken stock and got it into the freezer. My 2 big water containers arrived and I got them all cleaned out. I will find them a good spot in the basement and get them filled tomorrow.


----------



## memrymaker

Added 4 #10 cans to my storage, canned 7 jars of meat, got some FA Kits for the cars, large insect / snake bite kit & emergency whistles for the BOB's. Good week.


----------



## PackerBacker

memrymaker said:


> snake bite kit


Bottle of whiskey?

Bottle of whiskey and a snake? In case you don't see any snakes?

:laugh:


----------



## Grimm

memrymaker said:


> Added 4 #10 cans to my storage, canned 7 jars of meat, got some FA Kits for the cars, large insect / snake bite kit & emergency whistles for the BOB's. Good week.


When I started prepping I was a bit dumb and started with our BOBs and didn't add any food to them but the snake bite kit was one of the first things I put in the first aid kit.


----------



## headhunter

Got the grand daughter a sleeping bag for her 7th B-day. Picked up 100' of 3/8 ths rope, another 5 gat. water container, H-bar ( before gas petal got stuck down), took delivery on 3 Troy mags (@25 each), ordered magpul gen II fold down sights. Placed an order at Midway for 1K .357 bullets and 250 44 bullets. Ran the gen for an hour recharged its battery and tested output. Spent time inventorying and organizing the good stuff.


----------



## memrymaker

Grimm said:


> When I started prepping I was a bit dumb and started with our BOBs and didn't add any food to them but the snake bite kit was one of the first things I put in the first aid kit.


 I have most everything for the BOB's, but am working on the larger family bag (carrying other necessary supplies if we were to bug out in the vehicle). It's easy, for sure, to forget some of the basic items when getting started...


----------



## Grimm

memrymaker said:


> I have most everything for the BOB's, but am working on the larger family bag (carrying other necessary supplies if we were to bug out in the vehicle). It's easy, for sure, to forget some of the basic items when getting started...


I agree. I'm still adding to the BOBs but now I am looking into more long term preps like a homestead or just a house with a few acres.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

seanallen said:


> Ok, yall seem like a pretty smart buncha folks. Heres my ?: how does a prepper learn how to freeze dry food? You know, like the Mountain House style.


I don't like posting to other prepper sites but this article explains the process.

How to Freeze Dry Food


----------



## Davarm

I am now in a position that I have to call my food preps complete, except for what comes in from the garden and replacing what we eat. 

I am out of room! I have plans to build an outside building to use as a pantry but until then, I'd have to say its done.

I am still experimenting with different methods of preserving foods, how to store them and documenting how to do it but nothing more on a large scale.


Next, improving my gardens yield and getting a chicken coop and fenced in run made.


----------



## Grimm

The prep closet fell apart last week. I mean that one shelf fell off the wall and everything on it smashed everything else on the way down. Today my DH fixed the shelves after I emptied the closet. He shored up the shelves with runners on the sides and heavier brackets.

Now our Grab-n-go preps are organized and save.


----------



## jsriley5

Well I really didn't have the money but I couldn't not get anything for storage so I got a quart of marvel mystery oil, a 100 pack of 12 ga bird shot, some oat meal and toilet paper. not much of any of it but some so I dont feel like I have come to a stand still. OH and my oldest sone picked up 2000 rounds of 308 ammo that I had almost forgotten was stored at my dads house. so that was almost like getting stuff for the preps. I sent 500 home with him and told him that was to help him get to me if things went sour. He gets it not overly active about it but He really is stretched pretty thin wife is still schooling (colledge type) he has my grandson to feed and is working for wal mart and I am told to expect a addition to his family mid summer (really want a grand daughter this time) so Im hunting for baby stuff both for them to use and to add to the preps love to find a bunch of cloth diapers.


----------



## Grimm

jsriley5 said:


> Well I really didn't have the money but I couldn't not get anything for storage so I got a quart of marvel mystery oil, a 100 pack of 12 ga bird shot, some oat meal and toilet paper. not much of any of it but some so I dont feel like I have come to a stand still. OH and my oldest sone picked up 2000 rounds of 308 ammo that I had almost forgotten was stored at my dads house. so that was almost like getting stuff for the preps. I sent 500 home with him and told him that was to help him get to me if things went sour. He gets it not overly active about it but He really is stretched pretty thin wife is still schooling (colledge type) he has my grandson to feed and is working for wal mart and I am told to expect a addition to his family mid summer (really want a grand daughter this time) so Im hunting for baby stuff both for them to use and to add to the preps love to find a bunch of cloth diapers.


A great baby prep is the Halo Sleepsack. I see them on ebay for $5 used. Sure beats the $25 new! I have a few different sizes from Roo that I plan to use as patterns to make more for the future baby.


----------



## mojo4

I have been on vacation (staycation for me!) And got around to my storage room. A complete disaster for months! Got all the food organized and stored away. I also sorted out and organized my ammo and cleaned rifles. Its always nice to figure out you had more ammo than you thought!! Now i just need to repair my winch on the atv and all my vehicles will be tip top. Nothing is worse than seeing people with lots of little things wrong with their trucks. I mean its usually fixes under 50 or 100 bucks so fix it because it might save you a more expensive breakdown.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Grimm said:


> The prep closet fell apart last week. I mean that one shelf fell off the wall and everything on it smashed everything else on the way down. Today my DH fixed the shelves after I emptied the closet.  He shored up the shelves with runners on the sides and heavier brackets.
> 
> Now our Grab-n-go preps are organized and save.


That's terrible Grimm! I'm sorry to see so much of your work go to the trash!


----------



## Grimm

Startingout-Blair said:


> That's terrible Grimm! I'm sorry to see so much of your work go to the trash!


Mostly just cleaning up the mess and moving the 7-gallon jugs of water out of the mess since that is what broke the shelf. I had a box in there that was my single serving shelf stable foods I was collecting for homemade MREs. When the shelf came down the box was flattened. Everything is still useable just smushed. I think the box of hand warmers cushioned the food. 

My main chore was emptying one of the BOBs so the bag could be washed. One of the jugs leaked. Thank god its the 'future-baby's' BOB. If it had been mine or even Roo's I would have been pissed! But then I do have a spare bag in case I need a 5th BOB.


----------



## Grimm

DH and I are getting ready for a move once our lease is up. Time to get out of apartments and the city.

Anyway, I am already listing things for sale on ebay to help fund bigger more needed preps. The idea is that at the time of the move(while we have the moving truck) we will be getting at least 4 55 gal drums for water and a bigger generator. So in short I am getting rid of non needed decor/crap and setting aside more money for better preps for long term.


----------



## dixiemama

Just started thinking about 'new baby BOB' Grimm lol. While I'm not pregnant yet, it's been on my mind lately and I've decided to actually start doing something about it. I have a diaper bag stocked and have bought clothes on sale just bc we don't make a whole lot of money and I don't want to feel pressed for time once the smiley face shows up. 

Gonna get some more cloth diapers, glass bottles, and print out onesie patterns.


----------



## jsriley5

Ah yessssss glass bottles that you can boil and lots of nipples need to add that to my ebay remembered searches.


----------



## musketjim

Finished separating junk silver and copper coins. Took awhile had quite a pile to go thru.:eyebulge: Picked up items to take to BOL after last inventory. Dehydrated some mixed veggies I got on sale. Got a sweet deal on some needed nutritional supplements. Picked up a few ongoing extra hours at work that fit perfectly into my schedule.


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Just started thinking about 'new baby BOB' Grimm lol. While I'm not pregnant yet, it's been on my mind lately and I've decided to actually start doing something about it. I have a diaper bag stocked and have bought clothes on sale just bc we don't make a whole lot of money and I don't want to feel pressed for time once the smiley face shows up.
> 
> Gonna get some more cloth diapers, glass bottles, and print out onesie patterns.


We had glass bottles for Roo and almost half broke before she was 4 months old. Modern day glass bottles are not as thick as they use to be and break really easy.

We haven't even started trying for another child yet but sometimes when BOB items are on sale I grab a fourth for the 'future-baby' BOB to save money.

Once we start trying for #2 I'll start sewing up some new gender neutral baby gowns, burpies, bibs and sleepsacks.


----------



## seanallen

Im really considering this freeze drying process. It sounds expensive as heck to start with, but im really diggin that 35 year shelf life for food.


----------



## PackerBacker

Picked up a 60 dozen case of RM canning lids for 84 cents a box:2thumb:. Got a dozen cases of pint mason jars for $4.09 a case:2thumb:, Got a bunch of misc garden seed varieties that still wanted,

Picked up some 2x4s and built a 5' wide 8' tall shelving unit to utilize some wasted space behind the door in my store room. It has ~200 jar/can capacity.

Picked up some concrete blocks to make a needed modification to an existing shelving unit in the store room.

Picked up a couple hundred clothes pins and some clothes line rope for just in case.


----------



## sloetruk

Still sick with Flu, actually working from Home to keep colleagues from getting sick.

This is the worst I've felt in a long time, I can still exercise, though at a lower pace but I cannot get this crud to leave my chest and head. yesterday I ran 5 miles at 8.5 m/h pace and felt ~ok while jogging, but within an hour I'm cruddy again.

I guess it is about time to go to the Dr. I've lost 5 pounds in a week.


----------



## dixiemama

Hit the dollar tree and stocked up on juice boxes and snacks for the kids BOB. We keep them in there until about a week before they expire then the kids take them to school for snack. 

Just got email from my grandpa; my uncle (widower) and his 2 daughters and their families are going to start prepping! My grandpa has been onto them for a while and has us all schedule for a CCL class next month.


----------



## Grimm

Went to Ralphs/Krogers for their deal on gallon jugs of water (buy ten and they are 49 cents each). They were out of stock so I got a rain check. Going to check a different location tomorrow.

Grabbed 10 bottles of Dial hand soap. It was one of their 10 for deals.

Hit Albertsons for their deal on feminine products(B2GO). Had coupons for BOGO so I got 2 free when I bought one. Since I use cloth I figured these would be great for barter or first aid.


----------



## memrymaker

sloetruk said:


> Still sick with Flu, actually working from Home to keep colleagues from getting sick.
> 
> This is the worst I've felt in a long time, I can still exercise, though at a lower pace but I cannot get this crud to leave my chest and head. yesterday I ran 5 miles at 8.5 m/h pace and felt ~ok while jogging, but within an hour I'm cruddy again.
> 
> I guess it is about time to go to the Dr. I've lost 5 pounds in a week.


 Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ilovetigger

Have the fence being replaced, shed being replaced, chicken coop added with enclosed run. YEP, getting my chicken on for mostly eggs..........but, for meat as the birds get rotated out from the laying cycle. Yes, I know the meat on these birds will be tougher but can still make a great soup.

Continuing to can up meats, soups, broths (Hoping to get enough canned to clear out at least 1 of the 3 freezers.).........and with spring around the corner have my seeds ready to start. Picked up another case of RM canning lids. (But, do have several hundred tattlers ready to go. Use them mostly for dry goods canning right now.) 

I have been researching, learning, and making natural medicines, natural cleaners, and re-purposing items.

But, I think the biggest thing for me is I have been working on losing weight, trying to get healthy, and building stamina for the work needed to continue maintaining a natural way of living if the need arises.


----------



## PackerBacker

Built a "hot box" to provide bottom heat to seedling trays in my basement. 

It's 8' long and will hold 8.5 1020 trays. This will dramatically increase my indoor seedling planting capacity.

Now I might need another growlight setup or 2.


----------



## Grimm

Grabbed 10 jugs of water from a different Ralphs. Will hit them again on Tuesday for a rain check. Went to the 99 Cent Store and got some tuna singles, spam singles, drink packets, 18 bars of soap for Roo, Zote, toothbrushes, spices, and instant malt'o'meal. Most of the single serve/instant foods are for homemade MREs.

I also raided their seed rack. Mostly hybrids but they will work in a pinch and are good barter items. I have grown these varieties before with success. At $0.05 each another major score!

Went to my favorite rare-used bookstore. Asked about so books for the SHTF library. A few years back they would have been giving away books like the Foxfire books and Back to Basics. Now they can't even get them in the store. I did grab an odd little book called the Prepper's Pocket Guide. I am half way through it. Nothing really new but some different takes on the same stuff we discuss here. For $0.50 I think it is worth it so far.

Got some more totes from Costco and already have them filled with household preps.


----------



## jsriley5

Well inspite of monetary crisis I got the Fiance a membership to the NRA (to go with her Christmas Glock) And also to go with the glock I got an inexpensive but very highly rated rail mounted LED light, And a IWB holster. I'ts also for Valentines day aint I romantical  ? I also sneeked some add on rails and a couple of light mounts i nthe order so I can add a light to a couple of my ugly black guns I normally prefer NOT to have a light mounted on the gun to help prevent sweeping unintended targets but am seeing the possibility that these could be useful if used in tandem with a hand held light so am biting the bullet and going for them.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to yet a different Ralphs to pick up some salsa for dinner and grabbed 20 more jugs of water. I'll be make another run Tuesday for more.

Also hit the local Joann's and got a good deal on the last three skeins of red cotton yarn. I am crocheting some new trivets for the kitchen. I also am collecting cotton yarn for the kitchen rug I'm crocheting. Since my kitchen is 'Martha Stewart' blue and white finding matching yarn is a pain. I am adding red to stretch out the yarn I did find.


----------



## sloetruk

Feeling somewhat better.

Built the racks for the indoor garden, also put the potting mix into the planters to let the soil acclimate before I transplant.

picked up 20lbs of rice and added into the stores, as well as a few other small things.

Looking forward to working out tonight! its been two weeks since I've had a decent workout.


----------



## dixiemama

Stocked up on soap over the wknd at the Dollar Tree. Irish Spring and Yardley's are crammed into a tote. This week I'm planning on hitting WM to stock up on beans and rice; my fam loves the 15 bean soup when I make it into chili.


----------



## MamaTo3

Haven't done a lot lately, but we picked up another clip for one of my husband's guns. I also just finished signing both of us up for NRA memberships.


----------



## Grimm

Had to clear out the kitchen so the exterminator could spray for ants. Took the time to inventory the entire kitchen when we put it all back this evening...

I'm tired.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> Had to clear out the kitchen so the exterminator could spray for ants. Took the time to inventory the entire kitchen when we put it all back this evening...
> 
> I'm tired.


I bet you're tired! But now you KNOW what's in those cabinets. Knowledge is power.:2thumb:


----------



## sloetruk

got my tomato seedlins planted last night in indoor planters, also got to run 7.25 miles in a T shirt! 71 degrees yesterday


----------



## hiwall

Ordered a spare rifle scope. I had used, sold, or gave away all my spares.


----------



## biobacon

Amazon buys since Jan 19th
Frankford Arsenal Quick-N-Ez Impact Bullet Puller 
UTG Elite Tactical Leg Holster, Army Digital 
MTM Site-in-Clean Rest(Red) 
Blackpowder Products 0.50 Caliber Pellet Shooters Muzzleloading Accessory Outfit 
Lee Precision Decapping Die 
30-06 Springfield 7.62x63mm Caliber Cartridge Laser Bore Sighter Boresighter 
The ABCs Of Reloading: The Definitive Guide for Novice to Expert 
RCBS Precisioneered Handloading Dvd 
Wheeler Scope Leveling Tool 
Do-It-Yourself Gunsmithing Book
For my friend 
7.62 x 39 mm AK-47 Handbook 
AK-47/SKS Field Cleaning Kit With Pouch OD 
trading him these 2 items plus some .223 for his extra 50 cal muzzleloader


----------



## Grimm

Roo had her doctor's general health appointment today. She is fine just the sniffles. The doctor told me what otc meds would be good to stock up on for Roo. Mostly just the homeopathic remedies and Tylenol for fever. All things I already have for her. I will pickup some more 'boogie' wipes since she hates blowing her nose and snorts the snot back up. Yuck!

Stopped at Walmart on the way home and grabbed more cotton yarn for the kitchen rug project.


----------



## WatchUr6

I made my first rocket stove. It took about one hour to build. It works very well. I also made a portable stove for my BOB. I used 91% isopropyl alcohol and it worked great. It boiled water in just a couple of minutes. Now I need to make four more portable stove for the rest of the BOBs. Also one more rocket stove as a back up. (2 is 1, 1 is none.)


----------



## sloetruk

decent woot of the day, 72 AA batteries for $13.97 if anyone is interested

http://deals.woot.com/deals/details...75b/kodak-max-aa-alkaline-batteries-72-pack#7


----------



## PackerBacker

Made my first LTS food buckets today.

1 with 4# each red, black and navy beans, 5# corn meal, 4.5#white rice 4# brown rice and 42oz of oatmeal.

1 with 5 42oz bags of oatmeal and 4.5 pounds of white rice.

Started 3 more. One with 20 pounds of salt, one with 6 pounds of brown sugar and one with 5# corn meal.

Here's to hoping I never have to eat that.


----------



## mpguy18

WatchUr6 - Is that a mini Rocket stove in the pic?


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Picked up three 30-round PMAG magazines (clips) for the AR15 today. Drove to Virginia (3 hours down and 3 returning) for a Dr appt. Left the house at 3am. DC traffic really SUCKS! Loaded the magazines with every fifth round a tracer. Talked to the young man next door who had questions about joining the Army...he's definitely going now. He wants to go into SF, Intel, or Psyops. I love my next door neighbors! They are the best!


----------



## WatchUr6

mpguy18 said:


> WatchUr6 - Is that a mini Rocket stove in the pic?


There are several different names for it. Can stove, tin can stove, penny stove, cat can alcohol stove, tuna can alcohol stove. It runs on 91% isopropyl alcohol. I made mine out of a $1 aluminum water bottle I bought at dollar tree. Its pretty easy to make. There are a lot of easy to follow directions on the web.


----------



## Grimm

Just placed an order for more seeds. Once they arrive I'll be splitting the packets in half. Some to plant now and the rest for when we move.


----------



## Grimm

Added some new clothes to the 'future-baby' preps. Clearance at Babies-r-us. Extra 50% off! 

Also got some silver dollars from the bank.  I have been checking weekly and finally lucked out!

Added 20 toothbrushes as well.


----------



## ksmama10

Just received my first batch of mylar bags and O2 aborbers. I feel like One of Ya'll now :teehee:


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> Just received my first batch of mylar bags and O2 aborbers. I feel like One of Ya'll now :teehee:


When I got my first silver eagle is when I felt like 'part of the gang'. I feel more and more like the group as I go along.

Still need to fill my mylar...


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> When I got my first silver eagle is when I felt like 'part of the gang'. I feel more and more like the group as I go along.
> 
> Still need to fill my mylar...


Baby Steps... that's the ticket!


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> Baby Steps... that's the ticket!


You can't eat the whole elephant in one bite...


----------



## PackerBacker

Built a shelf in the storage room errrrrrr root cellar. 

Should hold 21 LTS buckets.


----------



## dixiemama

Stocked up on shovels and hoes. My inlaws had a cal mine shaft collapse behind their home and we've been helping. Never can have too many garden implements.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> You can't eat the whole elephant in one bite...


Of course not, first we need to collect 100 ways to preserve and cook said elephant...:laugh:


----------



## sloetruk

decent deal if ya need one http://www.woot.com/offers/solar-am-fm-weather-band-radio


----------



## SouthCentralUS

24 cans of soup, 10 pounds corn meal, 10 pounds hamburger and 3 - 35 count cases of bottled water. I bought 2 boxes of brand name saltine crackers at cheap and experimented vaccum sealing them. In a few months we will try them.


----------



## Grimm

Made a run to Target and Costco. Picked up toothpaste, toothbrushes, soap, shampoo for Roo, laundry soap, hydrogen peroxide, rubbing alcohol, sugar, storage totes, vitamin C, Splenda and treats for Winter.

Ran to Staples and got some shipping supplies for my ebay sales. Made a bit towards the big prep fund. Just need to ship everything out. Planning on listing my WWII pins this week.

I added 6 jugs of 'non potable' water this morning.


----------



## Grimm

Stopped at Home Depot on the way home from the post office. Picked up two 5 gallon food buckets and 2 gamma seal lids. Also grabbed a prepackaged herb garden kit. Since the weather is nutty right now I figured I could use it to start some herbs in the kitchen til it warms up.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> Stopped at Home Depot on the way home from the post office. Picked up two 5 gallon food buckets and 2 gamma seal lids. Also grabbed a prepackaged herb garden kit. Since the weather is nutty right now I figured I could use it to start some herbs in the kitchen til it warms up.


I didn't know home depot had gamma seals!

Husband just left to .... Get me another shelving unit! Yeah yeah! I'm running out of room!!!

I'm off to pick up 12 gauge stagecoach shotgun that I found for sale! Yeah! Been wanting one for so so long.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> I didn't know home depot had gamma seals!
> 
> Husband just left to .... Get me another shelving unit! Yeah yeah! I'm running out of room!!!
> 
> I'm off to pick up 12 gauge stagecoach shotgun that I found for sale! Yeah! Been wanting one for so so long.


I check their website to make sure my local Home De-Pot has them in stock before driving over. Also they only seem to carry the black ones. At $6 each it is cheaper than ordering online.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> I check their website to make sure my local Home De-Pot has them in stock before driving over. Also they only seem to carry the black ones. At $6 each it is cheaper than ordering online.


Heck yeah that's cheaper than online. I will check, the nearest one to me is a 45 minute drive, but next time we go to that area, I'll have to see into...

Going to 'big city' for me is few and far between but when I go...

Oh and husband bought me THREE shelving units! :2thumb: I only asked for one, he said we need more room. I can't wait to get them together and get things organized!!!


----------



## MamaTo3

My step-father got us a deer a while back and we finally went and picked it up. We ended up with sausage, roast, steak, tenderloin, burger, etc. It was a big one and pretty much filled up our freezer.


----------



## Grimm

OMG! OMG! OMG!

I just came back from the local Goodwill and did I get a deal! I got a 2 burner Coleman propane stove. It is one of the newer models in the insta-start line. It is even red to match the rest of our camping gear! 

I also got a pair of deadstock dress shoes for Roo while I was there. I actually went only to see if I could find some cast iron or some things to sell on ebay. 

Stopped at the DollarTree next door and grabbed more home school supplies for Roo and four 3-packs of lighters for the BOBs.


----------



## TheHangman

OMG OMG OMG.......

Are you saying you buy from the "Goodwill" shop....and sell the stuff on ebay.

WOW.....thanks for sharing.

The(Aus)Hangman


----------



## DJgang

TheHangman said:


> OMG OMG OMG.......
> 
> Are you saying you buy from the "Goodwill" shop....and sell the stuff on ebay.
> 
> WOW.....thanks for sharing.
> 
> The(Aus)Hangman


Hum, don't know if you are being sincere or not... But YES YES YES you can do it too!!!!


----------



## sloetruk

TheHangman said:


> OMG OMG OMG.......
> 
> Are you saying you buy from the "Goodwill" shop....and sell the stuff on ebay.
> 
> WOW.....thanks for sharing.
> 
> The(Aus)Hangman


one of many reasons I stopped donating to Goodwill. NOw I donate through the local church.


----------



## CapnJack

Added a quick 15 gallons of water to main storage, new pressure canner on order, and I'll be picking up some food buckets from the local grocery this evening. They sell 'em for .50-1.00 a pop.


----------



## hiwall

sloetruk said:


> one of many reasons I stopped donating to Goodwill. NOw I donate through the local church.


I would think that is a good reason TO donate to Goodwill. Goodwill makes the money selling the item. A jobless person then sells that same item on Ebay and makes a small amount of money they would not have had otherwise. The jobless person gets some money and gets to keep their dignity. You get to help multiple people with only one donation.


----------



## dixiemama

Our preps are on hold until we get the inlaws straightened out. Took them 2 hours to assemble what they thought they wld need to have in case they had to evacuate. When they asked me what I had in case I had to (the slip won't affect us), my son grabbed our BOBs and threw them in the truck and said 'we're ready Mamaw'. It's been a real eye opener for them. Hope it sticks this time.


----------



## Grimm

TheHangman said:


> OMG OMG OMG.......
> 
> Are you saying you buy from the "Goodwill" shop....and sell the stuff on ebay.
> 
> WOW.....thanks for sharing.
> 
> The(Aus)Hangman


Um... Yes. I buy vintage and collectible items and sell them on ebay or Etsy. I only buy items I can get at least double the price I paid when I sell them. My local Goodwill shops don't have too much I can sell so I hit up estate sales and the small thrift shops an hour or so away.

Right now I am clearing out some of my personal collections so we have less to move in a few months.

If you are designer label savvy you can even buy clothes from thrift stores and make a big profit. I do this with baby and childrens clothes.


----------



## biobacon

Grimm said:


> Um... Yes. I buy vintage and collectible items and sell them on ebay or Etsy. I only buy items I can get at least double the price I paid when I sell them. My local Goodwill shops don't have too much I can sell so I hit up estate sales and the small thrift shops an hour or so away.
> 
> Right now I am clearing out some of my personal collections so we have less to move in a few months.
> 
> If you are designer label savvy you can even buy clothes from thrift stores and make a big profit. I do this with baby and childrens clothes.


I do this with books, At library sells and Goodwill/St Vencents, yardsells, I don't make a lot of money but a few bucks here and there is a good thing. And yes I believe it helps people, Im the middle man but there is nothing wrong with giving to your church or any group that helps anyone.


----------



## Grimm

biobacon said:


> I do this with books, At library sells and Goodwill/St Vencents, yardsells, I don't make a lot of money but a few bucks here and there is a good thing. And yes I believe it helps people, Im the middle man but there is nothing wrong with giving to your church or any group that helps anyone.


Yeah. I don't make much either but what little I do earn is enough to keep Roo clothed and shoed. You know how fast toddlers grow. I even buy her clothes from the thrift shores.

I also donate back to the same stores I shop at. If I am given something I have no need for and doesn't sell I donate.

Reminds me I need to hit up the used bookstore again. I need to check if they have any thing I can use and/or sell. Man! I need to thin my book collection again...


----------



## Utahnprepper

In the next few days I will be adding to my water storage..


----------



## SouthCentralUS

At Walmart yesterday they only had 3 boxes of ammo on the shelf and not our calbers. When I got home I told DH about it and today while I was at jury duty he went to his favorite place to buy ammo. He only got 7 boxes of our calibers. The owner said he can't find enough ammo and especially the 22 LR is not available anywhere. That was our daily prep. 7 boxes of ammo.


----------



## LongRider

Contacted manufacture about a warranty replacement of a a forty year old pan that got dented. They agreed to replace the pan for us as soon as I send them the dented pan and fifty bucks. :beercheer: Way cool.


----------



## mma800

Books!

Our local middle school is being renovated and they had a book sale with profits going to an African charity.

I bought 174 books for 50 cents each.
Tons of text books, novels, teen/young adult chapter books, some Archie books, Nancy Drew series, Laura Ingalls series, and loads of classics like Black Beauty, etc.

No "How to" books though. Still a great stock up for our family!


----------



## Grimm

mma800 said:


> Books!
> 
> Our local middle school is being renovated and they had a book sale with profits going to an African charity.
> 
> I bought 174 books for 50 cents each.
> Tons of text books, novels, teen/young adult chapter books, some Archie books, Nancy Drew series, Laura Ingalls series, and loads of classics like Black Beauty, etc.
> 
> No "How to" books though. Still a great stock up for our family!


You can also sell the older books like the Nancy Drew books on ebay for a profit to go to more preps. The hard bound Nancy Drews in good condition can bring you $5-10 each depending on the title.


----------



## biobacon

Grimm said:


> You can also sell the older books like the Nancy Drew books on ebay for a profit to go to more preps. The hard bound Nancy Drews in good condition can bring you $5-10 each depending on the title.


Hardy boys can go for even more.


----------



## biobacon

3 boxes of .223
2 mags for Tactical .22
2 water filter bottles
2 books of White Tail
1 book on Fish preparation and cooking
Gift card to get Gun Locker this sunday when my friends are over so we can pick it up.


----------



## PackerBacker

Picked up more groceries for the store room.

3-32oz coconut oil
3-34oz coffee
4 cases of pop
10# corn meal
3-28oz PB
12# mixed dry beans
9# pearled barley
5# split peas
5# lentils
1 cream of tartar

36 cans of fruit
6-42oz quick oats
12-28oz steel cut oats
20# sugar 
40# flour
4-2# brown sugar
2-2# powdered sugar
1 tub of cocoa
3 jars of mayo
3 bottles of ranch dressing
8# spagetti
4 box saltines
5# baking soda
20# cheese
40# of leg quarters to can.
10# of lard to can
Misc garden seeds

and some misc first aid supplies.


----------



## Grimm

I sealed 35 lbs of whole wheat flour in mylar. Seven 5lb bags. I have another 35 lbs of all purpose flour to seal later. 

While pulling the flour out of the freezer I came across 8lbs of sugar. I forgot I even had sugar in the freezer.

Once the flour is sealed in mylar and the sugar is moved to the bucket I'll have my freezer back and can start storing more meat in there.


----------



## machinist

I'm working on restoring a couple heavy duty garden tractors, both built in 1980 and STILL GOING. Doing a pretty complete restoration so these wil last us through our retirement. It will take the rest of the winter, and maybe into Spring, but I'll have at least one of them ready for spring tillage work.


----------



## Prepper69

Picked up a bit more ammo and got a couple chickens with a small coop  YAY fresh eggs again  Will be canning some chicken breast and hamburger meat next week. Also working on the list of things to start stocking up on...toothbrush, toothpaste, razors...stuff like that to start buying 

Ok I have seen a couple people post about storing flour...what is the shelf life on flour??? We have the mylar bags and everything but I thought I have read that it does not have a long shelf life at all?? And what about coffee...green beans, roasted beans, or ground??? I am a HUGE coffee drinker and cant find anything on shelf life of coffee....help...please


----------



## mma800

Grimm said:


> You can also sell the older books like the Nancy Drew books on ebay for a profit to go to more preps. The hard bound Nancy Drews in good condition can bring you $5-10 each depending on the title.


Great idea Grimm! There are 12 hardcover Nancy Drew books!
No Hardy Boys, though.


----------



## sloetruk

this is not so much a prep update but a thankful prayer. I'm in Fargo this week and next and it is COLD here. today is a heat wave, it is 3F with the wind chill, yesterday was -12F with wind chill and last week was in the -30s with wind chill. 

That would require such a different level of prepping than SC!


----------



## PackerBacker

sloetruk said:


> this is not so much a prep update but a thankful prayer. I'm in Fargo this week and next and it is COLD here. today is a heat wave, it is 3F with the wind chill, yesterday was -12F with wind chill and last week was in the -30s with wind chill.
> 
> That would require such a different level of prepping than SC!


And that's pretty warm for Fargo.


----------



## DJgang

sloetruk said:


> this is not so much a prep update but a thankful prayer. I'm in Fargo this week and next and it is COLD here. today is a heat wave, it is 3F with the wind chill, yesterday was -12F with wind chill and last week was in the -30s with wind chill.
> 
> That would require such a different level of prepping than SC!


Ouch that's cold! Never realize how much I love our southern climate until I hear something like this or visit a colder place.

As for my preps, got my beef on Monday, husband put together my shelving units... So I got to get more organized... And I moved the little greenhouse outside just to see how warm it will get during the day.


----------



## LongRider

Prepper69 said:


> Ok I have seen a couple people post about storing flour...what is the shelf life on flour??? We have the mylar bags and everything but I thought I have read that it does not have a long shelf life at all?? And what about coffee...green beans, roasted beans, or ground??? I am a HUGE coffee drinker and cant find anything on shelf life of coffee....help...please


Properly sealed and stored whole grain wheat will last about 30 years ground flour will last about three months, though we have some all purpose flour that is much older than that, maybe it has preservatives in it.


----------



## memrymaker

sloetruk said:


> this is not so much a prep update but a thankful prayer. I'm in Fargo this week and next and it is COLD here. today is a heat wave, it is 3F with the wind chill, yesterday was -12F with wind chill and last week was in the -30s with wind chill.
> 
> That would require such a different level of prepping than SC!


We were there one winter and it was -50 with the wind chill. Yes, an extreme type of prepping. I guess now I am on the other side of extreme. Good thing AZ has desert and mountains regions! At least you can escape the sweltering heat.


----------



## Prepper69

LongRider said:


> Properly sealed and stored whole grain wheat will last about 30 years ground flour will last about three months, though we have some all purpose flour that is much older than that, maybe it has preservatives in it.


We have some wheat stored in mylar and 5 gallon buckets....also have the wheat grinder too but if already ground wheat (flour) could be stored 10 years, lets say, then I would put some of that up also for the "quick need" but I have not heard of it storing for any length of time.

Do you know anything about storing coffee or does anyone else??


----------



## PackerBacker

The flour I just bought is dated out 1 1/2 years.

According to this flour should keep 5 years @70*. Twice as long @40*.

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/information_center/storage_life_of_foods.htm#link16


----------



## Grimm

Prepper69 said:


> Picked up a bit more ammo and got a couple chickens with a small coop  YAY fresh eggs again  Will be canning some chicken breast and hamburger meat next week. Also working on the list of things to start stocking up on...toothbrush, toothpaste, razors...stuff like that to start buying
> 
> Ok I have seen a couple people post about storing flour...what is the shelf life on flour??? We have the mylar bags and everything but I thought I have read that it does not have a long shelf life at all?? And what about coffee...green beans, roasted beans, or ground??? I am a HUGE coffee drinker and cant find anything on shelf life of coffee....help...please


http://shelflifeadvice.com/cooking-ingredients/dry/flour

I grew up with flour being stored in the freezer. I have read that storing it in mylar with an oxygen absorber increases the life to years outside of the freezer. I store it in the freezer for at least 24 hours before sealing it in mylar to protect against cooties.


----------



## Grimm

Prepper69 said:


> We have some wheat stored in mylar and 5 gallon buckets....also have the wheat grinder too but if already ground wheat (flour) could be stored 10 years, lets say, then I would put some of that up also for the "quick need" but I have not heard of it storing for any length of time.
> 
> Do you know anything about storing coffee or does anyone else??


Here is the site I read about storing flour in mylar...

http://modernsurvivalblog.com/preps/flour-storage-best-with-mylar-bags/

Coffee does not store well. Instant is the route you want to go for long term coffee storage.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> Here is the site I read about storing flour in mylar...
> 
> http://modernsurvivalblog.com/preps/flour-storage-best-with-mylar-bags/
> 
> Coffee does not store well. Instant is the route you want to go for long term coffee storage.


If only they could make an instant coffee that tastes almost as good as ground....I could live with almost. I think.


----------



## CapnJack

Got my three buckets from the grocery a couple days ago. Hard to beat $.50 each for a 2 gallong bucket with the seal lid. I'll be going back later for more. Only buying a couple at a time. Don't wanna gain unwanted attention with 20 buckets in a cart, now do we?


----------



## ksmama10

CapnJack said:


> Got my three buckets from the grocery a couple days ago. Hard to beat $.50 each for a 2 gallong bucket with the seal lid. I'll be going back later for more. Only buying a couple at a time. Don't wanna gain unwanted attention with 20 buckets in a cart, now do we?


Nah, if anybody asks, just say you're making a HUGE sand castle!


----------



## Tacitus

CapnJack said:


> Got my three buckets from the grocery a couple days ago. Hard to beat $.50 each for a 2 gallong bucket with the seal lid.


Wow. Can you name the store? Is it a national (or at least multi-state chain)? I would love to have a bunch of those.


----------



## LongRider

mma800 said:


> had a book sale with profits going to an African charity.


Never can figure out why the money from these things are not going to American Charities. I know of several reservations that exist at third world poverty levels. I am sure there many other American communities in need of help as well. Has New Orleans been rebuilt yet?


----------



## SNMILLICAN

While I have just started my prepping only a month ago..I have purchased two dehydrators , water b. canner, 8+ cases of jars, 8 books, joined here, and have purchased a bov, Bol land, an atv, solar panels, hand tools, food mill- hand operated, and other supplies- food, hygiene products--- I am still feeling like I am way behind on prepping - I am curious how everyone handles their anxiety needing to add stuff before ( in my case) I have storage for the items  ... And how do you resists the urge to purchase something every time you read these threads .... Lol


----------



## ras1219como

SNMILLICAN said:


> While I have just started my prepping only a month ago..I have purchased two dehydrators , water b. canner, 8+ cases of jars, 8 books, joined here, and have purchased a bov, Bol land, an atv, solar panels, hand tools, food mill- hand operated, and other supplies- food, hygiene products--- I am still feeling like I am way behind on prepping - I am curious how everyone handles their anxiety needing to add stuff before ( in my case) I have storage for the items  ... And how do you resists the urge to purchase something every time you read these threads .... Lol


Remember that while you should prepare for the future you still have to live today. Don't overspend your budget. prepping is a lifestyle take it a little at a time. Buy a few extra groceries, a few extra supplies here and there. You can easily overwhelm yourself if you try to do everything at once. Make a list of your NEEDS shelter, water, food (and the items to help you get your needs). Get the things you need first and the things you want second. It's sounds like you have quite a bit of stuff already and are well on your way. Good luck and happy prepping.


----------



## TheHangman

Hi everyone, I dont think Mrs Hangman and I are serious "Preppers", Its just that because we have lived "Out There" for most of our lives that we have always been prepared.
We are retired off 20,000 acres and now live 35ks from the nearest town in a rural Hamlet of about 15 homesteads all sitting on between 40 and 5acres.
We have unlimited drinking water, 2 x 40,000 gal fibreglass rainwater tanks and a 300ft bore with good quality drinking water.
We grow our own vegetables and meat.
If TSHTF, I dont think it would worry us for 6 mths or so. 
I guess we dont really know till it happens and we can only do our best, but we dont need water, we dont need food and we have plenty of fuel for both the petrol and diesel gennys.
We would never bug out......there is no place like home.

The Hangman.


----------



## CapnJack

ksmama10 said:


> Nah, if anybody asks, just say you're making a HUGE sand castle!


LOL


Tacitus said:


> Wow. Can you name the store? Is it a national (or at least multi-state chain)? I would love to have a bunch of those.


Sorry, local family owned place. I try not to shop anywhere else. If'n you wanna trek to PA, I'll give you directions


----------



## mojo4

Went to basspro yesterday to pick up some ammo for my deer guns. The ammo shelves were barea$$ of almost everything but the super expensive hunting rounds. The pistol case was cleaned out too. I have no idea why people are buying so many guns just to turn them in so soon???


----------



## Tacitus

CapnJack said:


> Sorry, local family owned place. I try not to shop anywhere else. If'n you wanna trek to PA, I'll give you directions


Doh!

I saw some non-food grade buckets at Home Depot for $2-something.

I just picked up some gamma seal lids at Home Depot ($7)...had no idea they sold those there. Any one know if gamma seal lids really, well, *seal*? I've been using buckets with gasket lids to seal food in--I haven't ordered any mylar bags. Maybe I should be as equally worried about my gasket lids, but I'm wondering how well the gamma seal lids actually seal.


----------



## Freyadog

Started my dry clothes detergent needs buying. 3 borax, 3 washing soda and 5 of the soap. Will get more this coming weekend. Now all I need is to talk Thumper into grating the soap. Yea right!!!


----------



## DJgang

SNMILLICAN said:


> While I have just started my prepping only a month ago..I have purchased two dehydrators , water b. canner, 8+ cases of jars, 8 books, joined here, and have purchased a bov, Bol land, an atv, solar panels, hand tools, food mill- hand operated, and other supplies- food, hygiene products--- I am still feeling like I am way behind on prepping - I am curious how everyone handles their anxiety needing to add stuff before ( in my case) I have storage for the items  ... And how do you resists the urge to purchase something every time you read these threads .... Lol


The anxiety is the hardest to deal with, in my opinion. I am a worrier all the time and I do keep it mostly to myself, because husband isn't totally there...yet.

I spent a few moments in my doom room yesterday, husband moves the shelving and when I do that, my anxiety decreases somewhat.

Buying seeds always helps me just a little bit.  don't know why.....

Also, it may be time for you to step away from the forum. Seriously. We've all done that a time or two. It's ok.

And just going out to dinner somewhere, going out one night, that helps too.


----------



## machinist

SNMILLICAN,

As others said, step back for a day, then THINK about keeping your preps balanced. Keep your finances in good shape, and work toward having enough of everything to last a short time period, say a month, without going to the store. Then work on two months. It doesn't do any good to have a lot of some things, but run short of other critical items. 

Meet your day to day needs FIRST. Sleep better at night knowing what you have achieved. 

As a friend said:
"PLAN YOUR WORK, AND WORK YOUR PLAN!" It keeps you on track, and gives you confidence. Realize that you are making a major lifestyle change, from "just in time" purchasing to maintaining an inventory. That's how businesses look at it, and it makes sense for us individuals. Sounds to me like you are on a good track.


----------



## Grimm

Tacitus said:


> Doh!
> 
> I saw some non-food grade buckets at Home Depot for $2-something.
> 
> I just picked up some gamma seal lids at Home Depot ($7)...had no idea they sold those there. Any one know if gamma seal lids really, well, *seal*? I've been using buckets with gasket lids to seal food in--I haven't ordered any mylar bags. Maybe I should be as equally worried about my gasket lids, but I'm wondering how well the gamma seal lids actually seal.


The gamma seals are great! We had an ant problem up until a few weeks ago. I had to move all opened dry goods to food grade buckets with gamma seals to keep the ants out of our food! Now I pick up 2 food buckets and 2 gamma seals a month from Home Depot for our preps.

Plus the company that makes the gamma seals uses them on their 'vittles vault' pet/livestock food containers. I know people that fill these with chicken or rabbit feed and leave them outside. They are great! We have a 15lb and 30lb vittles vault for the pets' food. Will be getting the 50lb ones when we have chickens, rabbits and other livestock.

Home Depot does sell the food buckets for just a bit more than their orange ones. They are white and have the food safe label. Look by the painting supplies.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> The anxiety is the hardest to deal with, in my opinion. I am a worrier all the time and I do keep it mostly to myself, because husband isn't totally there...yet.
> 
> I spent a few moments in my doom room yesterday, husband moves the shelving and when I do that, my anxiety decreases somewhat.
> 
> Buying seeds always helps me just a little bit.  don't know why.....
> 
> Also, it may be time for you to step away from the forum. Seriously. We've all done that a time or two. It's ok.
> 
> And just going out to dinner somewhere, going out one night, that helps too.


Yeah. Buying seeds does help. But then I have to be careful not to go overboard and buy more than we could ever use...


----------



## Grimm

Ordered more seeds. 

This time a variety of greens/mesclun for winter indoor growing. Spinach too.

Made a few more ebay sales. Gotta stop myself from spending the money on small preps so its there for big ones...


----------



## Tacitus

Grimm said:


> The gamma seals are great! We had an ant problem up until a few weeks ago. I had to move all opened dry goods to food grade buckets with gamma seals to keep the ants out of our food!


Great comments. Thanks!

I am confident that the gamma seal lids will keep out pests like ants, but I'm wondering if they can also keep out oxygen. Do you know if I need to keep the food I put in those buckets inside of _another_ layer of protection to keep oxygen out?


----------



## PackerBacker

Tacitus said:


> Great comments. Thanks!
> 
> I am confident that the gamma seal lids will keep out pests like ants, but I'm wondering if they can also keep out oxygen. Do you know if I need to keep the food I put in those buckets inside of _another_ layer of protection to keep oxygen out?


I doesn't matter if the lids will keep it out or not because the plastic bucket won't no matter what lid is on it.


----------



## Grimm

Tacitus said:


> Great comments. Thanks!
> 
> I am confident that the gamma seal lids will keep out pests like ants, but I'm wondering if they can also keep out oxygen. Do you know if I need to keep the food I put in those buckets inside of _another_ layer of protection to keep oxygen out?


I store food in mylar then put it in the buckets.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> Ordered more seeds.
> 
> This time a variety of greens/mesclun for winter indoor growing. Spinach too.
> 
> Made a few more ebay sales. Gotta stop myself from spending the money on small preps so its there for big ones...


Haha you are so funny!!!

A local herb store has Baker Creek seeds...cute little display and he only got the ones he has used in our area personally....

Local feed store has tons.....

And I did get a Mylar bag online. I want to get some non GMO corn, our corn did OK last year but it was lovely full fledged Monsanto stuff!


----------



## rrussell250

What do y'all think about buying some chicken wire to store at the BOL for future use. We have chickens now, but I'm thinking about trapping live rabbits and birds and such and keeping them for a food source. ???


----------



## pmabma

I have a couple rolls in mine and also got metal fence post and treated 4x4 post stacked up, you never know what will come in handy.


----------



## redhorse

pmabma said:


> I have a couple rolls in mine and also got metal fence post and treated 4x4 post stacked up, you never know what will come in handy.


Ditto on the fence supplies. Also 5 rolls of barb wire I store in the house so it is climate controlled and wont rust solid. I hate barb wire as a rule, really can cut up a critter and goats won't stay in it unless electrified, but it sure would come in handy in a post SHTF scenario.

Added some more mo and finally got around to storing canned and dry food for the pups and cat. Looking into getting a new big dog, Ruger is almost 9  He's a red bone/lab/corgie/golden retriever/rotweiler. best friend, trail companion, and protector a girl could ask for. What are the odds of finding that cross again?


----------



## Grimm

redhorse said:


> Ditto on the fence supplies. Also 5 rolls of barb wire I store in the house so it is climate controlled and wont rust solid. I hate barb wire as a rule, really can cut up a critter and goats won't stay in it unless electrified, but it sure would come in handy in a post SHTF scenario.
> 
> Added some more mo and finally got around to storing canned and dry food for the pups and cat. Looking into getting a new big dog, Ruger is almost 9  He's a red bone/lab/corgie/golden retriever/rotweiler. best friend, trail companion, and protector a girl could ask for. What are the odds of finding that cross again?


I'd love to see a picture of Ruger! Our new pup, Winter, is a corgi/springer mix. She has high prey drive and strong herding instincts. The cats hate her for both! We had to install shelves just for the cats o they can get out of her range. 

The lady that owns Winter's parents has been thinking of breeding them on purpose this time because lots of people are interested in the mix.


----------



## Grimm

My seed order from Annies Heirlooms arrived today. I separated my seeds into 2 boxes- hybrids and heirlooms. I tossed all the DollarTree and 99 Cent store seeds in the hybrid box. They have names like 'dark green squash' so I figured they are hybrids. My Seeds of Change and Victory seeds went in the heirloom box. Now if I have to trade seeds for something my DH won't give away our heirlooms. 

Added 4 yards of flannel fabric to my baby preps. I can also use it for pads and clothing if needed.

The inflatable e-collar for Winter arrived today as well. Since we are training her for hunting you never know when you may need to stitch them up. I have had hunting dogs in the past chew the stitches out not minutes after I tied the knots! This way Winter will have full field of vision but can't chew a wound. Plus it folds down really small so it fits in the field dog FAK.

Got the 35lbs of all-purpose flour sealed in mylar. Now I can focus on stocking my freezer with meat.


----------



## redhorse

Grimm said:


> I'd love to see a picture of Ruger! Our new pup, Winter, is a corgi/springer mix. She has high prey drive and strong herding instincts. The cats hate her for both! We had to install shelves just for the cats o they can get out of her range.
> 
> The lady that owns Winter's parents has been thinking of breeding them on purpose this time because lots of people are interested in the mix.


Corgies seem to be good dogs all around.

Here's Ruger. Interestingly enough, all of the females in the litter had short corgi legs, and all the boys were long legged. My other dog is a Jack Russel/Weirner. Good rabit dog! Ruger can and will catch and eat the rabbits. Not a good rabbit dog! He will sort of help me round up the cows, but that is about all he has ever tried to herd.


----------



## Grimm

redhorse said:


> Corgies seem to be good dogs all around.
> 
> Here's Ruger. Interestingly enough, all of the females in the litter had short corgi legs, and all the boys were long legged. My other dog is a Jack Russel/Weirner. Good rabit dog! Ruger can and will catch and eat the rabbits. Not a good rabbit dog! He will sort of help me round up the cows, but that is about all he has ever tried to herd.


He is a handsome boy!

Winter has the corgi looks but the springer ears and skull ridge(all hunting dogs have it). She was the only pup in the litter that is the reddish color like their mom. The other 3 were a blackish liver brown like dad.

Excuse Roo sitting in the way. She loves using Winter's toy basket as a chair...


----------



## redhorse

Grimm said:


> He is a handsome boy!
> 
> Winter has the corgi looks but the springer ears and skull ridge(all hunting dogs have it). She was the only pup in the litter that is the reddish color like their mom. The other 3 were a blackish liver brown like dad.
> 
> Excuse Roo sitting in the way. She loves using Winter's toy basket as a chair...


Thats a cute pair of kiddos you got there


----------



## PackerBacker

Grimm. any seed that is hybrid will clearly say HYBRID (or F1, etc). Cheap seed will _most likely_ be open pollinated.


----------



## DJgang

PackerBacker said:


> Grimm. any seed that is hybrid will clearly say HYBRID. Cheap seed will _most likely_ be open pollinated.


Good to know, I was looking at cheap seeds at the dollar store too and was trying to figure out...

Grimm.... Sweet picture! Pretty dog! Makes me want one! I love any springer mix of any kind. Precious. (and makes me want a toddler too!)


----------



## PackerBacker

DJgang said:


> Good to know, I was looking at cheap seeds at the dollar store too and was trying to figure out...


I'll add that Seeds of Change does sell hybrids as well.


----------



## Grimm

PackerBacker said:


> I'll add that Seeds of Change does sell hybrids as well.


Yes. I have their catalog and the hybrids are clearly marked. I only buy heirloom from them. Their hybrids are the same varieties I can get at Home Depot for half the price.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Good to know, I was looking at cheap seeds at the dollar store too and was trying to figure out...
> 
> Grimm.... Sweet picture! Pretty dog! Makes me want one! I love any springer mix of any kind. Precious. (and makes me want a toddler too!)


Thanks! Roo has me running all over the place while Winter just wants to cuddle on the couch.


----------



## Prepper69

Ok question....when yall are storing dog and cat food...how are you doing it??? Mylar bags with oxygen absorbors?? And what kind of food has the longest shelf life??? And what is that shelf life??
And on the seeds...how long will they last??? Are yall doing anything special??? Oxygen absorbors or vaccum sealing them??

OK guess that was 7 questions 

Still learning....


----------



## dixiemama

We are slowly weaning Tonka off store bought food and I'm making food for him. He loves it and the good thing is, since I'm making it, I know what's in it and its everything we eat too!


----------



## redhorse

Prepper69 said:


> Ok question....when yall are storing dog and cat food...how are you doing it??? Mylar bags with oxygen absorbors?? And what kind of food has the longest shelf life??? And what is that shelf life??
> And on the seeds...how long will they last??? Are yall doing anything special??? Oxygen absorbors or vaccum sealing them??
> 
> OK guess that was 7 questions
> 
> Still learning....


I just put up 80lbs of dry Purina in the mylar bags with O2 absorbers, in 5 gallon buckets. The canned food should be good for a couple of years, and will be easy to rotate in and out. Not sure on the shelf life, but I if I should notice my dogs losing weight or the shine in their coat, I would still keep feeding it, but supplement with my own food stores to a point. I only have about 4-5 months stored for them at this point. The cat might need to lose a few pounds and actually start hunting mice in the barn if her food runs out


----------



## machinist

We use 55 gallon metal barrels with sealing lids for livestock feed. I grab any I can find with the rubber gasket on the lid and the clamping ring. I have corn and wheat stored in those with Argon/CO2 gas (MIG welding gas) that is 4 years old and looks pristine.


----------



## Grimm

Prepper69 said:


> Ok question....when yall are storing dog and cat food...how are you doing it??? Mylar bags with oxygen absorbors?? And what kind of food has the longest shelf life??? And what is that shelf life??
> And on the seeds...how long will they last??? Are yall doing anything special??? Oxygen absorbors or vaccum sealing them??
> 
> OK guess that was 7 questions
> 
> Still learning....


Seeds are alive so they can not be stored with an oxygen absorber. One of my seed suppliers seals the 1oz of seeds in mylar for longer storage.

As far as their shelf life... I have used seeds 5-7 years old with a 20% drop in germination. For this reason I use a seed starting tray with old seeds. Or I double up when sowing.

Storing pet food... I keep both canned and dry. I don't bother storing the dry in mylar because it comes in mylar but without the oxygen absorber. I rotate the dry so it never expires before the pup/or cats eat it. I do the same with the canned food.

When I do spend the money on freeze dried raw food for the pets I store THAT in mylar with oxygen absorbers. Its too expensive to sit on the shelf as is.

I also can my own pet foods when I make stock. All that lovely over cooked meat should not go to waste.


----------



## Prepper69

We have not fed our dogs table foods so that they dont beg when we are cooking or eating outside...we give them benifull (sp?) but it is only in a thicker "plastic" bag...not the mylar type ones the other dog foods come in


----------



## OdieB

*Me too !*



cmgallman said:


> ksmama- sure wish that I lived near you! What an excellent idea to get together & teach each other skills CH- Good luck tomorrow! Nothing beats deer meat in the freezer or the canner!! As for us, hit the $ tree and picked up some soy milk, otc meds, baby stuff. Got a grandbaby to prep for now


I was reading her post and wanted to be her neighbor too! What a great idea. cmgallman: where do YOU live? I am in Western Washington..... if anybody is in my general area (Snohomish County) it would be great to share skills and teach/learn/prep with local support! Contact me if interested!


----------



## Grimm

Prepper69 said:


> We have not fed our dogs table foods so that they dont beg when we are cooking or eating outside...we give them benifull (sp?) but it is only in a thicker "plastic" bag...not the mylar type ones the other dog foods come in


We fed Winter Nature's Variety. They have a vast array of pet foods from frozen raw to a mid/high grade kibble. I have stacks of coupons for this brand so I stock up when it is on sale or Petco has store coupons for it. Plus they have a rabbit flavor my cats are nuts for. Helps when SHTF they already know what rabbit is.

As far as Beniful you can always get the HUGE bags I thing 40-50lbs and stack them for storage. Most Purina foods have a year to 2 year expiration date on them. We have had Purina cat foods in our preps but one of the cats has food allergies. She does well on a raw diet of pinkies and hoppers but the frozen raw and freeze dried raw are just as good for her. I may get back into breeding mice just to feed her...

If you really want to store the food in mylar you should use bags in sizes you will consume before the food spoils.

We don't feed table scraps either. I make my own dog food from the over cooked meat on the chicken/beef bones I use for stock. I add a little rice and some fresh diced veggies and can it for later use. When I do use it I put a spoon full on Winter's dry food. She loves it and the discarded meat doesn't go to waste.


----------



## BrendaLee

dixiemama said:


> We are slowly weaning Tonka off store bought food and I'm making food for him. He loves it and the good thing is, since I'm making it, I know what's in it and its everything we eat too!


There can be a LOT of good that comes from making homemade dog food! Years ago three different vets told me my dog had 3 months to live because of liver disease! When all meds failed and my black lab refused to eat dog food I did a lot of research and came up with several things my dog would eat! About 6 months later my dog fell down the stairs and I took him in to be checked for a hip injury! Well to everyone's surprise the liver was now normal size. The jaundice was gone. The vet asked if he could do a blood test, I agreed! A few days later the vet called me and said he had absolutely no explanation, but the big guy's liver was perfectly normal! He lived the remainder of his life healthy and happy until the arthritis set in so bad that we decided his time had come!


----------



## dixiemama

I got started cuz my sister in law paid $2,000 for a dog who was weaned onto homemade food. She buys big bags of rice, groaned veggies and ground chicken or turkey, makes it all into a casserole and the whole family eats it for dinner. Granted, she makes 20lb at a time, portions and freezes the left overs for Red, but it's good.


----------



## Grimm

Not really a 'prep' preparation but a sanity preparation...

My DH and I took Roo to dinner last night then to the Disney Store to splurge on her. We walked out of the Disney Store with 5 new plush toys for her and a new sippy cup. The toys were buy one get one free except the soft princess dolls. So it isn't as bad as it sounds. Plus it was more for me than it was for Roo. I have been stressed about prepping that I heeded the advice I read here and took some time and money to spend with the family.

Roo LOVED dinner and getting arm loads of plush toys. So if she is a happy girl I am a happy prepper mama. 

I did add some dry cat food and canned dog and cat food to our preps yesterday. I had to get cat litter so I grabbed some food.

Everything in balance.


----------



## emilnon

Yesterday I gave away some of my precious heirloom seeds to family members. A few of them are getting into this whole self-sufficiency/preparedness thing lately, so I figured- why not? My thumb isn't very green (yet) so a few other nearby family members with gardens sounds pretty good to me!
Also, borrowed some cool preparedness/survival books from my SIL, whose father is former LEO working gov't contract in the middle east currently. He recently send my SIL a dozen prep type books (including homesteading, etc) to start reading. He even sent one specifically for me since she told him i'm into being prepared too. He MUST know something...
Plus, my mom, grandma & aunt all recently bought handguns, and they went (dragging my dad & grandpa) to do their CHL class. 
Gotta love us Texas ladies! We are kickass


----------



## dixiemama

Came to my grandpa's for some quality time (he's a widower and lives alone). Cleaning the quilt racks (over 100 years old), and put up a dozen gallons of water in freezer. Also strung up hot peppers to dry.


----------



## WatchUr6

I was notified yesterday that some ammo and magazines that I ordered one month ago have been shipped. 

I ordered a 12 pack suture kit. Also some antibiotics for my fish. 

I also ordered a self priming shaker siphon. Hopefully I won't have to use it. I figure its better to have it and not need it.


----------



## SNMILLICAN

Well I am taking the weekend off from prepping  ..took the nephews to see mountain man from DD and Danielle from American pickers and to a car show - needless to say I'm feeling refreshed already ---- see y'all Monday !!


----------



## Grimm

SNMILLICAN said:


> Well I am taking the weekend off from prepping  ..took the nephews to see mountain man from DD and Danielle from American pickers and to a car show - needless to say I'm feeling refreshed already ---- see y'all Monday !!


R&R feels great.


----------



## Grimm

Had to pick up some more packing peanuts from Staples and ended up getting these neat little FAKs in a 5x5x1.5 red zipper case for $2 each. I bought the last 5 on the shelf. These will go in our BOBs to hold all our first aid supplies.

We went to Costco and picked up some beef chunks for stew to can, canned peaches, canned mandarin oranges, blueberries for drink concentrates, potting soil, and lemon juice. Not bad but with the slow down in work for DH we have to stretch our money. I told my DH that with the slow down in his work I feel a HUGE push to stock up on EVERYTHING!


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today, I paid down another $150 on my Student Loan and transferred another $200 to savings. I figure I've got just under $1600 left now. I've tried something a bit different this time, though. A month ago, for some odd reason, Sallie Mae put my extra payment towards my next due date instead of towards principal. So now I've put the extra payment towards the next due date deliberately. I'm starting to "pay it forward," so to speak. The extra still goes to pay down principle, but this way I've also got that much more flexibility; I figure my next due date is now sometime in July of this year. I can either keep on paying $150 each month, or I can just coast until July. That way, if something major DOES come up, I've got that much more flexibility in dealing with it.

Paying off debt is GREAT!


----------



## Lake Windsong

Grimm said:


> R&R feels great.


Yep, we took a family vacation this month. One of those 'leave your worries behind' types of trips. Feel a lot more refreshed and focused.

Made a trip to town today. Stocked up on some nonperishables for the work locker.


----------



## Tacitus

Grimm said:


> ...ended up getting these neat little FAKs in a 5x5x1.5 red zipper case for $2 each. I bought the last 5 on the shelf. These will go in our BOBs to hold all our first aid supplies.


I'm feeling pretty stupid right now, but what is an FAK?

Edit: Got it..."First Aid Kit" (Dang, I'm smart.)


----------



## Outpost

Oh my.......
I'm not sure if this belongs *here*, or in "Prepper Relations"..... but here goes...

Last weekend, my brother-in-law told me that there was a gun shop (one that's just a tad outside my normal travel routes, so I never went in before) that had a few Ruger 10/22s for very reasonable prices. So, I figured it would be a good "early" Valentines gift for the wife (ain't I romantic?).

When we got there, my wife spied a nice one in stainless. Now, I know that some folks pooh-pooh a 22 (sounds funny when you read that out loud) but I've always found it a *very* versatile round, as well as effective when used appropriately. So, I handed it to my wife and she began the paperwork.

In the mean-time, I was checking out shotguns. We already have an old Mossy 500 in the Cruiser configuration (7+1 capacity, 18" barrel, pistol-grip), but we had discussed getting another. We both tried a couple (I wanted to see which was best for her to shoulder) and we decided to bring this one home:










I've heard some disparaging reviews about the Remington 887, but the people I personally know tell me that the kinks have been worked out, so the rest is just a matter of personal preference. I think it will fit our needs.

While they were filling out things for the 887, I happened to spot a rather odd looking little revolver and asked the clerk to let me take a closer look. Geeze it felt nice in the hand! My wife saw me ogling the thing and asked me "do you like that?" I responded with something like "Hell ya! I actually do! Looks like a little handfull!" Her next words were "you never buy anything for yourself, and you haven't bought a gun in a LONG time. Get it if you like it!"

Oh Good Lord, I love that woman.....

We may be middle aged and out of shape.... 
we may be on the last few yards of the other side of the hill... 
we may have a hell of a lot more time put in than we got left... 
...but that woman still knows how to make me all hot and bothered......

We adopted a Governor....:










tee hee.... tee hee hee......
:2thumb:


----------



## hdb90

We've been on the lookout for canning jars. Figured come spring we would hit the auctions and hopefully pick up a few. Got a call from my mother and sister about a lady they know that has 98 cases of canning jars for $3.00 a dozen. My sister went ahead and bought them for me. Before I could get there yesterday (she called Thursday) the lady decided to sell 98 more dozen. These are all new jars still in the box. Yesterday my wife and I loaded 196 cases of pint size jars in my pick up and then carried them to the basement. Man are we sore this morning. My sister says the lady might want to sell some quart size jars. Now I just have to convince my kids how great canning is and get them started.


----------



## PackerBacker

I like that revovler. Looks like it could come in handy.


----------



## Outpost

PackerBacker said:


> I like that revovler. Looks like it could come in handy.


Thanks!

It really is a little handful, just like I thought! 

I figure I'll load it with 45 Long Colt for street-carry, .410 shotshell PDX-1s when it's on the nightstand, and #6 shot in .410 when I'm in the woods, or a combination thereof. In the boonies, I've usually got a .44 under my left arm. This little buggar ought to compliment it nicely on my right hip.


----------



## Grimm

After church this morning we met up with my folks at their home for brunch. We ended up bringing home my old rocking horse for Roo. I figure it is a prep because it is a good old fashion toy that has stood 2 generations before Roo and hopefully it will see my grandchildren too.

Talked to my dad about splitting a bulk order of different grains. His only hesitation was how to store it all. I talked him into some food safe 5 gal buckets and gamma seals. I will be placing an order for oats in bulk this week. 

When we got home I got the first 'carrot' planter seeded. Purple Dragon carrots. 

We are working on clearing out old and unused items from the apartment. The less hoarding the less clutter the less to move in a few months.


----------



## Outpost

Grimm said:


> After church this morning we met up with my folks at their home for brunch. We ended up bringing home my old rocking horse for Roo. I figure it is a prep because it is a good old fashion toy that has stood 2 generations before Roo and hopefully it will see my grandchildren too.
> 
> Talked to my dad about splitting a bulk order of different grains. His only hesitation was how to store it all. I talked him into some food safe 5 gal buckets and gamma seals. I will be placing an order for oats in bulk this week.
> 
> When we got home I got the first 'carrot' planter seeded. Purple Dragon carrots.
> 
> We are working on clearing out old and unused items from the apartment. The less hoarding the less clutter the less to move in a few months.


That's what we (wifey and me) really need to work on.... *Planting* stuff...

Our problem, besides my brown thumb, is that we live on an extinct river bed and have very little topsoil. It's mostly sand. With the exception of a very short period during the summer, pretty much any time you see something green in our yard, you're looking at moss.... 

I've been racking (what's left of) my mind trying to figure out what to grow and how to grow it in a self-sustaining way....

Come to think of it.... I may just start a new thread looking for opinions and advice on just that subject.....


----------



## PackerBacker

Outpost said:


> That's what we (wifey and me) really need to work on.... *Planting* stuff...
> 
> Our problem, besides my brown thumb, is that we live on an extinct river bed and have very little topsoil. It's mostly sand. With the exception of a very short period during the summer, pretty much any time you see something green in our yard, you're looking at moss....
> 
> I've been racking (what's left of) my mind trying to figure out what to grow and how to grow it in a self-sustaining way....
> 
> Come to think of it.... I may just start a new thread looking for opinions and advice on just that subject.....


Compost and organic matter. Compost and organic matter. Compost and organic matter. Compost and organic matter. Compost and organic matter.

Did I mention compost and organic matter?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

PackerBacker said:


> Compost and organic matter. Compost and organic matter. Compost and organic matter. Compost and organic matter. Compost and organic matter.
> 
> Did I mention compost and organic matter?


With raised beds.


----------



## PackerBacker

SouthCentralUS said:


> With raised beds.


Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Outpost

PackerBacker said:


> Compost and organic matter. Compost and organic matter. Compost and organic matter. Compost and organic matter. Compost and organic matter.
> 
> Did I mention compost and organic matter?





SouthCentralUS said:


> With raised beds.


You know what the funny part is??????

*That is EXACTLY* what the wife and I came up with! No kidding!

We figure that if we start a healthy batch of mulch, using the grass-clippings (what little we have), leaves (which we have an abundance of), and maybe a tad of horse-exhaust from down the road, we *may* be able to make enough decent soil to rotate crops _in raised beds_ (since we're too old to conveniently crawl around on the ground!).

Thanks!


----------



## PackerBacker

Outpost said:


> We figure that if we start a healthy batch of mulch, using the grass-clippings (what little we have), leaves (which we have an abundance of), and maybe a tad of horse-exhaust from down the road, we *may* be able to make enough decent soil to rotate crops _in raised beds_ (since we're too old to conveniently crawl around on the ground!).


If you want some faster results I would uses loads of digested horse fuel and then plant things that like N for a few years or until you know that it had calmed down.

Many will tell you that you can't use fresh or uncomposted manure but let me tell you that is digested male bovine feed. If applied in the fall though you can use piles of it with little worry.


----------



## Outpost

PackerBacker said:


> If you want some faster results I would uses loads of digested horse fuel and then plant things that like N for a few years or until you know that it had calmed down.
> 
> Many will tell you that you can't use fresh or uncomposted manure but let me tell you that is digested male bovine feed. If applied in the fall though you can use piles of it with little worry.


I've seen some of the local produce farmers applying that, albeit sparingly, with some real fine results.

One of the fantasy preps (you know... stuff you talk about, but will probably never actually do.....) one of the neighbors and I have is to build a methane digester. Output from just about any herbivore, ruminid or otherwise, works and makes a small but useable amount of methane. The sludge left over is an outstanding fertilizer. I know this only because of what I've been told first hand by those who've used it, and I've been party to a few digester "experiments".

The wife and I have made definite decisions to begin composting for just the purpose of gardening. I'm not quite at, but I'm *close* to the point where I think open-air composting is almost wasteful. It does produce useful heat and gasses as well as soil/fertilizer. The trick is capturing and using it.... It may turn out to be more trouble than it's worth, but...

Ok, Ok... so call it a "prepper pipe-dream"..... 

In *theory* though..... :dunno:


----------



## musketjim

Scored an awesome deal on a couple of 6V gel batteries. Took grandkids ice fishing and sledding. Dehydrated more veggies and jerked some beef. Froze more water. Finally got treadmill up and running. Now I can adjust my training miles and incline much easier at home and use the gym for other aerobics training.


----------



## Utahnprepper

Not sure if I just lucked out at wallyworld last night, but they had, alot of ammo on the shelf. Dont get me wrong they were still bare in comparison to a few months ago, but either I showed up right after they stocked shelves, or maybe things are making a turn for the better.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa

This is my most recent update


----------



## Grimm

Went to the DollarTree and Big Lots today. Picked up a manual can opener, veggie peeler, food for the homemade MREs, more home school supplies, face masks for airborne cooties for the BOBs, soup mixes, and some kitchen toys for Roo.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Grimm said:


> Went to the DollarTree and Big Lots today. Picked up a manual can opener, veggie peeler, food for the homemade MREs, more home school supplies, face masks for airborne cooties for the BOBs, soup mixes, and some kitchen toys for Roo.


What do you put in your homemade MREs?


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> What do you put in your homemade MREs?


Spam singles, tuna or chicken in the single serving packets, drink mixes, crackers, instant oatmeal or farina, single serving soup mixes, instant coffee with the fixins, hard candy etc.

I'd have to dig through the tote I stash the foods in til I have everything to make the MREs to tell you the rest. But I am always on the look out for new things to add or try.


----------



## headhunter

#1 wife was going through stuff and ran into some old twinkle lights. As she was about to disgard them, I grabbed. What nice snare wire- or you -fix it wire.
A cautionary note: Twine made from disgarded pop bottles is really tough stuff, unfortunately, it contains minute triangular shaped pieces of plastic that are capable of embedding themselves into the skin. It is very tough stuff, but wear leather gloves when handling it.


----------



## dixiemama

Finished one of what I hope will be many baby quilts for future munchkins. It's gender neutral in my nursery theme (animals) so I can get good use out of it. Also whipped up a nursing cover cuz the ones at WM just don't cover enough for the family to b comfortable  

Anyone else brushing up on HAND stitching? The only machine I ever learned to use was the old pedal Singers, no electricity.


----------



## Grimm

We ran to Target for sh*t and giggles on our way to the post office. Grabbed some cans of powdered whole milk for Roo, boogie wipes and freeze dried peas and berries.

We also paid off about $1000 in medical bills.


----------



## laverne

Grimm said:


> We ran to Target for sh*t and giggles on our way to the post office. Grabbed some cans of powdered whole milk for Roo, boogie wipes and freeze dried peas and berries.
> 
> We also paid off about $1000 in medical bills.


Freezed dried food at Target? Where is it located, Ive not seen it. Thanks


----------



## Grimm

laverne said:


> Freezed dried food at Target? Where is it located, Ive not seen it. Thanks


They are small pouches. They have peas, corn, soybeans, berries, peaches, mango, apple etc. Archer Farms- some are near the nuts and others are by the fruit snacks.


----------



## jsriley5

Grimm said:


> They are small pouches. They have peas, corn, soybeans, berries, peaches, mango, apple etc. Archer Farms- some are near the nuts and others are by the fruit snacks.


OH it's in California by the fruits and nuts  sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Grimm

jsriley5 said:


> OH it's in California by the fruits and nuts  sorry couldn't resist.



Well, California *IS* the land of fruits and nuts.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Sorry Grimm. I consider that to be very disrespetful to you and all the other preppers in CA. I lived there for ten years. Never any fruits and nuts.


----------



## Prepper69

Got some supplies together to do some canning on Thursday when I am off work....

14 more qts of chili beans...seeing how EVERYONE loves them I only have 7 left in the closet 
Hamburger meat - enough for about 9 pints
About 25 lbs of Chicken breast....I want to try to do some whole ones along with the strips that I do...I thought I saw a thread somewhere on here about that...
And cake mix to make some cakes in jars 

Also picked up some odds and ends...spices, penicl sharpner, tolitries for the "extras" box

I always feel so great when "prepping" !!!!


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> Sorry Grimm. I consider that to be very disrespetful to you and all the other preppers in CA. I lived there for ten years. Never any fruits and nuts.


Was what I said really that disrespectful?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

You were not disrepectful. The person who said fruits and nuts was disrespectful.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> Well, California *IS* the land of fruits and nuts.


The various California Growers Associations sure hope that's true!


----------



## neldarez

Prepper69 said:


> Got some supplies together to do some canning on Thursday when I am off work....
> 
> 14 more qts of chili beans...seeing how EVERYONE loves them I only have 7 left in the closet
> Hamburger meat - enough for about 9 pints
> About 25 lbs of Chicken breast....I want to try to do some whole ones along with the strips that I do...I thought I saw a thread somewhere on here about that...
> And cake mix to make some cakes in jars
> 
> Also picked up some odds and ends...spices, penicl sharpner, tolitries for the "extras" box
> 
> I always feel so great when "prepping" !!!!


hey prepper, what do you mean by chili beans? Just the beans?


----------



## Utahnprepper

Im just gonna come out and ask.. Grimm, who is roo? (sorry....im new)


----------



## Grimm

Utahnprepper said:


> Im just gonna come out and ask.. Grimm, who is roo? (sorry....im new)


My daughter.

And Winter is our dog.


----------



## Prepper69

neldarez said:


> hey prepper, what do you mean by chili beans? Just the beans?


No...Kidney beans, jalapenos, onions, spices, tomato sauce....I posted the receipe in the "canning" thread I believe. I got it from a you tube video by Linda's Pantry.


----------



## WatchUr6

Bought 20 packets of seeds today. They are the hybrid kind. Figured I have to start somewhere. I will be ordering heirloom seeds soon. Also got 100 rounds of 17hmr.


----------



## sloetruk

well I traded some race car parts for a 10/22 with extra mags. 

Got the missus a cool Beenie hat for V day, she has such a tiny head it is hard to find anything that fits her, XXS!

Just survived a nasty Blizzard in Fargo two days ago, we got about 18" of snow in a day. They Shut everything down, kind of new for a Carolina guy to witness that kind of snow.

Flying into Cleveland Friday to pick up the future in laws and bring them to our house for a month of R&R and for them to escape some of the Cleveland winter but also to try and allure them to move into our area.

Kind of hard to prep in a hotel room, and since this is where I spend most of my time  it makes it hard. I can't wait to see the tomato plants after two weeks of being away.


----------



## CapnJack

Wife got some canning done over the past few days, and I plan to make a big pot of beef stew this evening for dinner, and to take some over to my folks. Whatever is left over will be split between a little in the fridge for leftovers, put some in the freezer for later, and then can the rest. But first, I am taking the day to clean out the old forgotten junk closet in the kitchen. That will be the ideal place in our apartment to store food, dark and cool(ish) but we don't really have access to the basement, plus I don't trust the neighbors who use the basement to keep their grubby handout accepting fingers off our stuff. So this is what I got! I'll be back later, assuming an avalanche of my old junk doesn't envelope me in the process.


----------



## MamaTo3

Earned a few dollars in Giftcards for Amazon and a $25 prepaid visa from another site. So, I decided to order some dehydrated eggs and a then a folding shovel and a compass for the hubby. 
We also went to the local gun and knife show last weekend. This mama left happy with her purchases


----------



## CapnJack

Good news, good news! Junkalanche averted! Closet looking great, plenty of room to fill up with goodies, and I didn't have to throw away any of my junk  Matter of fact, I got the Sears Solid State kicking again, (not counting the phono, needs a belt,) and there is a big ol' pot of some fantastic beef stew going on the stove. Man, it's hard to keep from eating it already, but I gotta let it go for a couple more hours and get that beef to melt-in-your-mouth status. Mmm...


----------



## Tacitus

8 pounds of spaghetti, 25# bag of rice & 5 liter (1.3 gal) bottle of white vinegar, all from Costco. Spices from the dollar store (not sure how good they will be).

Note: The 50# bag of rice at Costco has gone up from $16something to $18something in the past 2 months.

Costco seems to have the best price on drinkable coffee: $10 for 3 lb tin. Aldi is cheaper, but the Aldi coffee is only good if you mix it half and half with the Costco stuff. I bought 2 coffee tins at Costco because I figure the price will only go up. Every time I go to Costco, no matter what else I'm going for, I pick up one 8.8 pound package of spaghetti (to build up my pasta supply) and a 3lb coffee tin (for fear of inflation--I know I will drink it, so it will not go to waste).


----------



## Prepper69

Picked up a couple small items today....can opener (manual of course), matches, some more mason jars Oh and a strawberry cake mix and icing to get put up in jars 

Going to be canning, drying and baking for the next 2 days....doing things I know how to do already...and...reading about new items to expand our food storage.

question...on pasta...do you put it in mylar bags or mason jars and what is the shelf life on it???


----------



## CapnJack

By the way, the stew was delicious, and likely will be all gone before I can can it LOL


----------



## dixiemama

My ham and potato soup (first pressure can experiment) didn't last long. Hubby got home before I did and I caught him red handed eating it with a ladle! 

Did find a good deal on seeds at Lowe's they have a HUGE selection this year (at least 8 tomato varieties). Gonna hit 'em this evening after doc appt for the huz.


----------



## PackerBacker

dixiemama said:


> My ham and potato soup (first pressure can experiment) didn't last long. Hubby got home before I did and I caught him red handed eating it with a ladle!
> 
> Did find a good deal on seeds at Lowe's they have a HUGE selection this year (at least 8 tomato varieties). Gonna hit 'em this evening after doc appt for the huz.


Where and what brand sis they have.

I checked the one here and what they had was pathetic and expensive.


----------



## Grimm

Added 8 triangle bandages to our FAK as well as 10 packets of hydration tablets. Ordered 10 packets of Celox for the FAK and our BOBs.

Bought more seeds. More greens and spinach. Need those vitamins in the winter.

I did a little experiament this morning. I have read that storing water in used milk jugs is not safe. I still store water in them but mark them as non potable. They are our last resort. So today I took some cleaned glass juice bottles and boiled them. I also boiled some water and filled the bottles. As the bottles cooled the lids 'pinged' like my canning jars. I hope the water lasts longer than the bottled water sold in plastic.  In any case I can store these in the car kit without worry of the plastic leeching into the water.

I cleaned up my bohdran for our "entertainment" preps. Also bought a book of music for it so I can teach Roo. She thinks it is a new loud toy. 

Priced hammer dulcimers. Not yet but that will be added to the "entertainment" preps soon.


----------



## Grimm

I just ordered my Foodsaver and the jar accessories. Yeah, I know. I'm behind most of you. I did just save 20% off my order and earned cash back through ebates. My total order after the discount was less than the foodsaver I saw at Target.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> I just ordered my Foodsaver and the jar accessories. Yeah, I know. I'm behind most of you. I did just save 20% off my order and earned cash back through ebates. My total order after the discount was less than the foodsaver I saw at Target.


I'm saving swagbucks for a $50 gift card..I'm thinking it would make either the foodsaver or propane camp stove in my Amazon wishlist a little more attainable.


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> I'm saving swagbucks for a $50 gift card..I'm thinking it would make either the foodsaver or propane camp stove in my Amazon wishlist a little more attainable.


Ebates will send you a check or deposit into your paypal account. I get the check so I can spend it in the real world verses online.

Here is a money saving tip... check Retailmenot.com for promo codes. That is how I got the extra 20% off. And ebates gives me 5% back on my order before the discount!

I was skeptical of ebates at first but it does pay out. Not hundreds like the commercial says but then I don't buy everything online.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> Ebates will send you a check or deposit into your paypal account. I get the check so I can spend it in the real world verses online.
> 
> Here is a money saving tip... check Retailmenot.com for promo codes. That is how I got the extra 20% off. And ebates gives me 5% back on my order before the discount!
> 
> I was skeptical of ebates at first but it does pay out. Not hundreds like the commercial says but then I don't buy everything online.


Hmm..not heard of ebates..do you have to download another toolbar? Will look into this..Hey, do you get credit for referring me if I give them your email? You can pm me if it would help you.


----------



## Freyadog

Did my after valentines day shopping today with a girlfriend. Bought chocolate to store back, 4 cases of wide mouth pints, and 5 bags of this and that of canned stuff. My best find was a shop of used goods. Found a large crock type bowl for 5$. I can mix multi-cake mix in it, oh bought more icing for canning with the cakes. 

Bought thumper more socks. I don't buy socks for myself. When his steel toed boots rub a whole in his I just cut that part off d and resew them and they become mine.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> Did my after valentines day shopping today with a girlfriend. Bought chocolate to store back, 4 cases of wide mouth pints, and 5 bags of this and that of canned stuff. My best find was a shop of used goods. Found a large crock type bowl for 5$. I can mix multi-cake mix in it, oh bought more icing for canning with the cakes.
> 
> Bought thumper more socks. I don't buy socks for myself. When his steel toed boots rub a whole in his I just cut that part off d and resew them and they become mine.


That is a great idea about the socks. Too bad my DH and I wear the same size. Though it is funny to see him walking Winter at 3am wearing my pink walking boots. 

I guess I should get myself a darning egg and start savin those holy socks from the firey pits of the trash dump.

I'm silly. I know.


----------



## Grimm

I scored big time last night! Petco was offering a $5 gift card for every $25 gift card you bought. I bought myself a $200 gift card and got $40 in gift cards as a 'reward'. This will feed (and litter) the cats and the pup for a few months plus.

I have been gathering recipes from some of the posts here and other boards on the web. I am slowly editing the ones I have tried and printing them out for my 'know-it-all' binder. I am also adding print outs of knitting/crocheting patterns and instructions for emergency situations.

Added more basics to the 'future-baby' preps. Just some clothing but then I also got some fabrics to make some clothing.

I bit the bullet and bought my DH a bible. He has just started going to church with me and he is 'hogging' my bible during service. I am also looking for a one year bible for our SHTF preps. My dad gave away the one I had as a teen to someone in his anger management group.

Sold all but 2 of my WWII pins. That is more money for big preps once I receive payments. I have listed my post-war eyewear collection and will be thinning my vintage sewing patterns later this weekend.

My DH and I decided it will cost us more money for me to go back to work this spring than if I stayed home with Roo and continued to sell on ebay. I'll keep the big ticket equipment I have but pare down the smaller items. A few of the boxes of work items I have used can be moved to our prepping stores for now. Things like the cases of handwarmers, scarves, gloves, hats, extra jackets/boots, weather gear and laundry items. I will keep the 2 yards of sound dampening foam on hand because it could come in handy when SHTF for softening footsteps on hard surfaces. Who knew costuming supplies could work as preps?!


----------



## dixiemama

Scored today! Helping inlaws clean out an old shed, got a earthware butter crock, and 25 jars of various sizes!! No lids and they are OLD; one was even my husbands great grandmothers. Checking lid companies for replacements tonight.


----------



## Grimm

Not a prep for us but for Winter. She got her last round of puppy shots and will be going in for her spay in 2 weeks. I also got her 6 months of heartgard and a scrip for 18 more months. I am ordering the heartgard online for cheap with the scrip.

Already have 2 years of flea meds for all the animals. Have wormer for the cats but still need it for Winter. Little stinker has been trying to eat my neighbor's homemade chum when we go over to let her play with his dog. 

*Edit*
I went to the store for more juice and soup. My DH and Roo are sick again. Thank goodness for my otc meds preps. They are going through them. Had to get some Vics for my DH. He is a big baby when he is sick!

While out I picked up some things for the homemade MREs; some packets of Justin's nut butters, gluten free crackers, beef stock cubes, life savers, gf animal cookies, and packs of mint sugar free gum. I also got some more freeze dried fruit from Target. I am going to use it to make some mylar sealed breakfast packs to go with our Wise food in the BOBs.


----------



## act5860

Grimm said:


> Added 8 triangle bandages to our FAK as well as 10 packets of hydration tablets. Ordered 10 packets of Celox for the FAK and our BOBs.
> 
> Bought more seeds. More greens and spinach. Need those vitamins in the winter.
> 
> I did a little experiament this morning. I have read that storing water in used milk jugs is not safe. I still store water in them but mark them as non potable. They are our last resort. So today I took some cleaned glass juice bottles and boiled them. I also boiled some water and filled the bottles. As the bottles cooled the lids 'pinged' like my canning jars. I hope the water lasts longer than the bottled water sold in plastic.  In case I can store these in the car kit without worry of the plastic leeching into the water.
> 
> I cleaned up my bohdran for our "entertainment" preps. Also bought a book of music for it so I can teach Roo. She thinks it is a new loud toy.
> 
> Priced hammer dulcimers. Not yet but that will be added to the "entertainment" preps soon.


Never thought about entertainment preps, thanks. Didn't think anyone played the hammer dulcimer any more.


----------



## Grimm

act5860 said:


> Never thought about entertainment preps, thanks. Didn't think anyone played the hammer dulcimer any more.


Both my DH and I have an ear for music and can pick up just about any instrument and play it with little instruction. I haven't played the dulcimer in years but I'd like to get a new one and teach Roo. I also want to start playing piano again but I think the cost of that will make us wait quite a bit. I have been teasing my DH that I'm getting him a violin and a trumpet since those were his first instruments.

Check out the thread about entertainment preps.


----------



## PackerBacker

Picked up 1500 rounds of .22 LR RN @ $19.50/500 round brick. :2thumb:


----------



## 8thDayStranger

PackerBacker said:


> Picked up 1500 rounds of .22 LR RN @ $19.50/500 round brick. :2thumb:


I asked about 9mm and .22LR at academy on Saturday and the guy might as well horse laughed at me. Managed to snag the last two boxes of 12g slugs though


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> I did a little experiament this morning. I have read that storing water in used milk jugs is not safe. I still store water in them but mark them as non potable. They are our last resort. So today I took some cleaned glass juice bottles and boiled them. I also boiled some water and filled the bottles. As the bottles cooled the lids 'pinged' like my canning jars. I hope the water lasts longer than the bottled water sold in plastic.  In any case I can store these in the car kit without worry of the plastic leeching into the water.


We have a list of plastic packaging guidelines and if your milk jugs are type 2 on the recycling sign impression on the bottom of the jug they are HDPE and have a recommended rating that shows they have "No scientific evidence has been found to indicate that High Density Polyethylene leaches toxic chemicals into food or liquids." My wife uses a bleach solution to clean all the milk residue from inside and the lid sealing area and when we go out in the desert with our motorhome we usually take about 20 gallons of our spring water in them so that we don't have to pump from the 60 gallon tank for small usages. Just as an experiment we left water in some of those well cleaned milk jugs for over six months and they still tasted quite fresh with absolutely no plastic or other off taste. As to the storage of any bottled water they need to be stored out of direct sun and preferably in a constant cool dry place. The containers on the don't use list are #1 PETE, #3 PVC, #6 PS, and #7 Other which may be mixed plastics. Glass is always highly recommended. Cans are another issue one needs to consider in that they are often lined with Polycarbonates containing BPa which can leach a synthetic hormone that's been associated with a number of diseases including cancer and Type 2 Diabetes. We have found that many commercially canned beans have this liner in their cans. We have totally gotten away from long term preparedness storage of liqiud canned foods, metal cans especially but even glass canned foods can have lids eaten through . In fact some of the short term, within can use by date, stored liquid canned foods have had situations were the liquids had eaten through the lids and this happened in very good storage conditions.


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> We have a list of plastic packaging guidelines and if your milk jugs are type 2 on the recycling sign impression on the bottom of the jug they are HDPE and have a recommended rating that shows they have "No scientific evidence has been found to indicate that High Density Polyethylene leaches toxic chemicals into food or liquids."
> 
> Cut for length
> 
> In fact some of the short term, within can use by date, stored liquid canned foods have had situations were the liquids had eaten through the lids and this happened in very good storage conditions.


I agree with you about the milk jugs. I also clean them with a bleach solution. My reason for marking them non potable is that some folk here claim they still harbor milk bacteria and can contaminate the water.

After 6 months one of my many jugs has sprung a leak. So I am down one jug but we go through 2-4 gallons of milk a week. Kids...

I'll still use the jugs but will also save the glass juice bottles for water storage.


----------



## Viking

Number 2 milk jugs have a habit of being made very thin and as well it doesn't take much sun exposure to break them down. We kind of like the one quart containers as they are generally made a little thicker. We have gotten some empty non used heavier duty #2 water jugs that were a long side of a spring water dispensing machine, at Wal-Mart, for a fairly decent price so that's something to think about.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Went to a discount place I drive by every day to and from work and never stop. Since it is a short distance from work I went on my lunch break today. Apparently they get their merchandise from insurance claims or something. I picked up 12 - 12.5 ounce canned chicken breast with expiration dates of 2015 for .50 each. No dents on the ones I picked out. Perfect can. Bought 280 trash bags for $20 and 2 cases of Kerr wide mouth quart jars with lids & rings for $8.39.

I would never have thought of going there if not for reading this forum and another one. I think I will go back often.


----------



## sloetruk

IN preparing for a wounded Vets charity event in May, I took the ALICE pack out of the closet and put two of the race car's rotors in it, ~43lbs. Walked 2.98 miles in under 40 minutes to the grocery store. Where I chucked another 14 pounds of stuff in it and walked back home in just over 40 minutes. 

Been a long time since I had that kind of monkey on my back.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Viking said:


> Number 2 milk jugs have a habit of being made very thin and as well it doesn't take much sun exposure to break them down.


My experience with the gallon size water jugs Frys uses is that they've got a habit of leaking, REGARDLESS of where I seem to store them. For that reason, I usually much prefer the 2.5-gallon containers they use. I've bought about a half dozen of them so far, and so far not one has sprung a leak.


----------



## Grimm

Made a surprise run to Costco. My DH is sick and we went through our otc meds I had prepped. He is a big baby when he is sick. So we grabbed some more meds and some beef chunks to can(in the canner now). Lets not forget the cans of corned beef hash we grabbed.

I also bought a darning egg online. I really think we need to be less wasteful when it comes to those holey socks.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Checked prices last night of what I bought at the discount store yesterday and found I had saved a bunch of $$$ so I went back today and picked up anther 400 trash bags and 2 more cases of wide mouth quart jars. No I don't have a canner yet but it is in my future. Also bought 3 boxes of parrafin wax.


----------



## seanallen

SouthCentralUS said:


> Went to a discount place I drive by every day to and from work and never stop. Since it is a short distance from work I went on my lunch break today. Apparently they get their merchandise from insurance claims or something. I picked up 12 - 12.5 ounce canned chicken breast with expiration dates of 2015 for .50 each. No dents on the ones I picked out. Perfect can. Bought 280 trash bags for $20 and 2 cases of Kerr wide mouth quart jars with lids & rings for $8.39.
> 
> I would never have thought of going there if not for reading this forum and another one. I think I will go back often.


We have Dollar Stores, Family Dollar stores that have this canned chicken at 50€ a can everyday.


----------



## CapnJack

Did a little more food prepping, but that's about it. I find that just getting a few things at a time at different stores when I need something will get me where I need to be without raising too many eyeballs. Wife got into a chat with another prepper the other day at a store, and they chatted for a bit, shared recipes, I think. I told her not to advertise, though.

Gotta love the clearance/discontinued sections at the grocery stores, too. I got a good bit of medical stuff on the cheap like band-aids and whatnot that don't really expire. I don't care what design is on the band-aid, be it Spongebob, Dora, or whatever. In a pinch, a band-aid is a band-aid, right? Right.


----------



## ksmama10

CapnJack said:


> Did a little more food prepping, but that's about it. I find that just getting a few things at a time at different stores when I need something will get me where I need to be without raising too many eyeballs. Wife got into a chat with another prepper the other day at a store, and they chatted for a bit, shared recipes, I think. I told her not to advertise, though.
> 
> Gotta love the clearance/discontinued sections at the grocery stores, too. I got a good bit of medical stuff on the cheap like band-aids and whatnot that don't really expire. I don't care what design is on the band-aid, be it Spongebob, Dora, or whatever. In a pinch, a band-aid is a band-aid, right? Right.


Hey, in the right circles, those Dora and Spongebob bandaids and what nots might be worth more than you think...trade value might be higher for something 'fun' vs merely utilitarian. Think 3rd grade....


----------



## CapnJack

ksmama10 said:


> Hey, in the right circles, those Dora and Spongebob bandaids and what nots might be worth more than you think...trade value might be higher for something 'fun' vs merely utilitarian. Think 3rd grade....


Didn't give that a thought, very good point! :beercheer:


----------



## ksmama10

CapnJack said:


> Didn't give that a thought, very good point! :beercheer:


It's this snow storm we're expecting..has me thinking about the monster storm we got in 71, when I was in fourth grade... all those memories! 
But even if you never use these cute things for trade, if there are children in your family, they will enjoy them, specially in time of crisis.


----------



## CapnJack

That's what I was thinking. We are trying for a baby right now, so doing a little bit of kid's preps while I'm at it.


----------



## ksmama10

CapnJack said:


> That's what I was thinking. We are trying for a baby right now, so doing a little bit of kid's preps while I'm at it.


Who says being sensible has to be boring? All the experts say to have treats on hand...these things qualify, I'd think. Good luck with the baby making. Those babies sure make life more interesting, says the mama with a houseful.


----------



## CapnJack

ksmama10 said:


> Who says being sensible has to be boring? All the experts say to have treats on hand...these things qualify, I'd think. Good luck with the baby making. Those babies sure make life more interesting, says the mama with a houseful.


Thanks. One thing I have plenty of is toys and such from when I was a lad. I have a storage unit full of old stuff of mine, toys, clothes, car parts, blankets, and stuff that I have found that is useful, but no room in the house for. I really need to get in there and clean it out, as the mousies seem to have gained entry, but with all the stuff that is packed in there, I can't just fill the hallways at the storage center. I'd be there for days! :laugh:


----------



## headhunter

CapnJack said:


> Thanks. One thing I have plenty of is toys and such from when I was a lad. I have a storage unit full of old stuff of mine, toys, clothes, car parts, blankets, and stuff that I have found that is useful, but no room in the house for. I really need to get in there and clean it out, as the mousies seem to have gained entry, but with all the stuff that is packed in there, I can't just fill the hallways at the storage center. I'd be there for days! :laugh:


Capn, we've had really good luck using "Bounce" sheets it the camper. I was worried when we started to keep the sleeping bags in there. It's been about 5 yrs with a new box each year and no problems (fingers crossed). We load 'er down with a full box scattered throughout. Yes, we have mice in our old farm house; last year we caught 8.
Good luck!


----------



## ksmama10

headhunter said:


> Capn, we've had really good luck using "Bounce" sheets it the camper. I was worried when we started to keep the sleeping bags in there. It's been about 5 yrs with a new box each year and no problems (fingers crossed). We load 'er down with a full box scattered throughout. Yes, we have mice in our old farm house; last year we caught 8.
> Good luck!


Didn't I read somewhere that dryer sheets are also good to wear around one's wrists and ankles when hiking or camping, to keep down chiggers and other NoSeeUms?


----------



## headhunter

according to one source also letter carriers use it to repel yellow jackets, several say its good for repelling mosquitos


----------



## Grimm

CapnJack said:


> That's what I was thinking. We are trying for a baby right now, so doing a little bit of kid's preps while I'm at it.


We start for another baby in April. I don't want to stack birthdays and holidays so we are waiting til then. I'm hoping to get pregnant by May or June.

But I am doing more baby preps now to save wear on my body when I get pregnant.


----------



## CapnJack

headhunter said:


> Capn, we've had really good luck using "Bounce" sheets it the camper. I was worried when we started to keep the sleeping bags in there. It's been about 5 yrs with a new box each year and no problems (fingers crossed). We load 'er down with a full box scattered throughout. Yes, we have mice in our old farm house; last year we caught 8.
> Good luck!


I may have to give that a try, thanks!


----------



## SNMILLICAN

*Online??*



PackerBacker said:


> Picked up 1500 rounds of .22 LR RN @ $19.50/500 round brick. :2thumb:


Did u find these online ??


----------



## PackerBacker

SNMILLICAN said:


> Did u find these online ??


No. @ Blains Farm and Fleet.

I've got a few more since then too.


----------



## WatchUr6

I got this Swiss stove the other day. I saw it on a post by oif_ghost_tod. Bought it used on ebay, and it works great.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

WatchUr6 said:


> I got this Swiss stove the other day. I saw it on a post by oif_ghost_tod. Bought it used on ebay, and it works great.


The swiss are proving useful for more than chocolate, watches, and fancy knives!


----------



## biobacon

12 gauge Shotgun 
S&W M&P 22 pistol 
1600 rounds .22 (550 now at BOL)
Gun Locker 
New Sleeping Bag
2 New Knives 
Turkey Calls 
36 pack TP
12 cans Chicken 
36 cans Vegies 
24 cans Fruit 
10 packs of rice 
16 jars of Peanut Butter
96 Bottles of Water 
(Tax refund time)


----------



## biobacon

I forgot the 75 shot shells and the new camo for the family. LOL


----------



## mojo4

A little birdshot ammo, alotta frijoloes (pinto beans for those who don't habla AKA press #2 crowd) a new water filtration system and a side of beef critter!! Need more freezer space pronto!


----------



## Grimm

2 new pairs of Red Wing boots for my DH. His Carhartts died a horrible death so it was time for new ones. They stopped making the crepe sole so he had to go back to RW. Got them on clearance for a song.


----------



## seanallen

20 cans of ham
10# salt
100 bottles water
2 jumbo bottles Betadyne
12 prs heavy socks
26# pinto beans
40# rice


----------



## dixiemama

My sis in law's rent is raising so they are coming over Sunday to pick out where to put a trailer. This is the one with the 3 kids who preps so it will be easier to coordinate our stores. Plus with her hubs on disability (and mine prob soon), they can be working on our BOL.


----------



## Utahnprepper

This is my prep for the day.


----------



## LongRider

act5860 said:


> Never thought about entertainment preps, thanks. Didn't think anyone played the hammer dulcimer any more.


I think entertainment preps are often overlooked especially by those with a bug out mind set. While those who experience prolonged period off grid quickly learn the value of entertainment preps. Ours include a lifelong collection of musics and movies, along with cards, board games dart board, pool table. Hobbies and crafts some of which do have practical applications to have entertainment value as well.


----------



## biobacon

Got another dehydrator today. A Nesco fof $12.99 at a thrift store, looks new I have yet to take it out of the box. I got a cheaper one new at goodwill last Monday for $4.99. If both work I think Im going to resell the cheaper one.


----------



## Grimm

Got the Tuff Toe applied to my DH's new boots. They look soooo purty.

We drove out to BFE this morning to look at a house with about 2 acres of land for rent. It is a rent reduction of over $300 a month and we would get more space. It already has a chicken coop, rabbit hutch, dog run, and horse stall as well as fruit trees and more land to garden. Down side it is in the desert at about 4,000 ft and we are beach people so my DH would have to deal with snow in the winter. Also there are dust storms. The nearest Costco, Walmart and Bass Pro are 75 miles away so we'd have to learn to shop once a month and buy a second fridge and a deep freeze.

But over all it shows my DH is serious about getting out of the city and off the grid.


----------



## mojo4

I finally got my FAK all put together with lotsa meds! Costco had a good sale on a lot of stuff.


----------



## dixiemama

Started organizing our FAK better. Bought plastic shoe boxes at Dollar Tree and labeled them 'diarrhea', 'allergy', 'sinus', etc. we carry small FAK in our BOB that has tums, Imodium and pain reliever along with phenegran.


----------



## PackerBacker

Utahnprepper said:


> This is my prep for the day.


Looks good.

Help an idiot out though. What is it exactly?


----------



## smaj100

We finally got our FAK, the wife is an RN and we both knew this kit would include some things she wanted and needed to be replaced as well as many things to be added.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=679747

The bag is a great bag with plenty of room. All of the items are made in china for Elite first aid in NC. The stethoscope and BP cuff are both cheap but for most basic needs they are very functional according the DW.

We added a couple of additional outside pouches to aid in organizing and additional storage. The DW is in the process of adding alot of extra goodies and things that could be needed both pre/post SHTF. We live out in the country at least an hour from the nearest hospital so this kit will be crucial for both pre/post events. Now to brush up on my FA skills from the army days.


----------



## LongRider

biobacon said:


> If both work I think Im going to resell the cheaper one.


Never hurts to have two. Once you begin dehydrating you may find that you need two or more. If not, having a back up is never a bad idea.


----------



## DJgang

I went Friday to our local sporting goods store. They actually have comparable prices and I'd rather support a local business owner than a chain... Ya know...

Anyway....

I walk right in the front door and what do I almost run right into....

Wise Food buckets! :groupwave:

I was so excited I almost peed my pants! Haha! I've been wanting to try some but every time I get online, get ready to order, I back out... 

So I bought a bucket. We will try it out sometime soon... But if we have to bug out... I do feel better, our BOBs were packed with emergency bars and I had a few bags of mountain house, now we can just grab a bucket. Whew....


----------



## biobacon

LongRider said:


> Never hurts to have two. Once you begin dehydrating you may find that you need two or more. If not, having a back up is never a bad idea.


I already have one, so right now I have 3 but yeah your right 50lbs of 25 cent a pound fruit would go quicker with 3 instead of two.


----------



## Grimm

biobacon said:


> I already have one, so right now I have 3 but yeah your right 50lbs of 25 cent a pound fruit would go quicker with 3 instead of two.


What model is the cheaper one? I'm looking for one.


----------



## Tacitus

smaj100 said:


> We finally got our FAK


I am soooo jealous. Just not ready to part with that much cash in one purchase.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Been working on emergency funds, so I've been extremely frugal with buying preps lately... until this weekend. Extra flashlights and lanterns, new fire extinguishers and smoke detectors, multiple tarps and tie downs, weather radios for family members, plywood, gifts to store up for the little ones. And decided to buy a new tent today for the bug out camping gear stuffs-needed a bigger tent since my youngest came along. It was hard to part with that much little green paper with numbers on it, but worth it.


----------



## dixiemama

Selling some of Bub's old toys and clothes-going towards new sleeping bags. Sis in law and I are hitting Sam's this coming wknd for staple stock up.


----------



## LongRider

biobacon said:


> I already have one, so right now I have 3 but yeah your right 50lbs of 25 cent a pound fruit would go quicker with 3 instead of two.


There ya go :congrat: or 2 to use and a spare sounds good too, than again Grimm needs one.


----------



## headhunter

We relocated several K bullets (components) to daughter's house as well spare 77/22 and target rifle. Some powder ,primers, Ruger 5 1/2 in , and backup 686 already there.


----------



## dixiemama

Sister in law using her income taxes to pay off all outstanding debt. Only has rent, car insurance and house bills. We're paying off 3 credit cards and paying one down substantially, leaving us only 3 payments to pay it off.


----------



## smaj100

We've been debt free for a couple of years minus the mortgage which is really small. I can't begin to tell you how that feels not living paycheck to paycheck. It's awesome makes me wanna yell "FREEDOM" like the financial guy on some of the radio talk shows.


----------



## PackerBacker

smaj100 said:


> We've been debt free for a couple of years minus the mortgage which is really small. I can't begin to tell you how that feels not living paycheck to paycheck. It's awesome makes me wanna yell "FREEDOM" like the financial guy on some of the radio talk shows.


:congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat:


----------



## PackerBacker

Went to an auction and picked up 5 #10 pail, 30 wide mouth pint, 3 blue pint and a dozen regular pints mason jars.

Shops light were on sale at menards so I picked up 3 plus 6 grolux bulbs and built another grow light setup that I had transplant waiting to go under.

I acquired 4 37" x 77" x 1/4" glass so I built some more cold frames.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to Costco and grabbed 10lbs of pinto beans, 2lbs yeast, sausage, and ground beef. Then to Petco for 2 bags of cat food, dog food and cat litter.

Not too much added this week. We are more concerned with finding a new place to live out in BFE. I made plans to look at 3 properties this weekend.


----------



## dixiemama

Grimm, there are tons in and around Kentucky!!!! Roo would love it!


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Grimm, there are tons in and around Kentucky!!!! Roo would love it!


So would I but the DH wants to stay in Cali right now. 

So I am looking for places on the other side of the mountains.


----------



## dixiemama

Hmph :frown:


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Hmph :frown:


I agree. It would have been nice to pass the kids hand-me-downs back and forth with you.


----------



## smaj100

Grimm, ya gotta get outta Cali... I don't think you could pay me ALOT of $$ to live or move to that state....


----------



## Grimm

smaj100 said:


> Grimm, ya gotta get outta Cali... I don't think you could pay me ALOT of $$ to live or move to that state....


I've lived in New York,Kansas and Texas before California so I have NO problem leaving except for Roo...My DH wouldn't let me take her out of state without him. He doesn't want to leave yet. He is trying to make himself a 'home' with the firm he is working for so going out of state would screw that all up. 

If he doesn't come around I might just leave with Roo anyway.


----------



## Viking

smaj100 said:


> We've been debt free for a couple of years minus the mortgage which is really small. I can't begin to tell you how that feels not living paycheck to paycheck. It's awesome makes me wanna yell "FREEDOM" like the financial guy on some of the radio talk shows.


We've been debt free except for property tax, FED & State tax, phone & electric bills, vehicle insurance and a few other things. It's amazing to find that now each dollar spent seems to be like the spending capability of $10. That's not to say we can just go out and buy with no concerns but getting rid of credit card debt definitely raised the spirits. We've been able to do things that we couldn't do when I was still working and living payday to payday which is like hell on earth at times.


----------



## SNMILLICAN

*Tax free advantage weekend ???*



Lake Windsong said:


> Been working on emergency funds, so I've been extremely frugal with buying preps lately... until this weekend. Extra flashlights and lanterns, new fire extinguishers and smoke detectors, multiple tarps and tie downs, weather radios for family members, plywood, gifts to store up for the little ones. And decided to buy a new tent today for the bug out camping gear stuffs-needed a bigger tent since my youngest came along. It was hard to part with that much little green paper with numbers on it, but worth it.


We purchased tax free items this weekend also... :melikey::melikey:


----------



## Tacitus

75# hard red wheat
25# soy beans
5# red lentils (only had green lentils until now)
5# red kidney beans

. . . Wahoo!!


----------



## PackerBacker

Tacitus said:


> 5# red lentils


Red lentils Eh?

Where didya gettum?


----------



## Tacitus

PackerBacker said:


> Red lentils Eh?
> 
> Where didya gettum?


Azure Standard (LINK)

Lentils in general are supposedly high in protein. And, I thought the variety (red vs. green) might be good.


----------



## PackerBacker

Tacitus said:


> Azure Standard (LINK)
> 
> Lentils in general are supposedly high in protein. And, I thought the variety (red vs. green) might be good.


Awesome. Thank you. I just found out that a good neighbor of ours organizes orders and drop shipments from them. :2thumb:


----------



## Grimm

Added 2 pairs of superwash merino wool socks to each BOB. I even got 2 pairs of superwash wool baby socks from the same company for the next baby.

My military medical manual arrived today. I started reading it so I have some idea how to reference it if needed.


----------



## LongRider

Viking said:


> We've been debt free except for property tax, FED & State tax, phone & electric bills, vehicle insurance and a few other things. It's amazing to find that now each dollar spent seems to be like the spending capability of $10. That's not to say we can just go out and buy with no concerns but getting rid of credit card debt definitely raised the spirits. We've been able to do things that we couldn't do when I was still working and living payday to payday which is like hell on earth at times.


Great feeling isn't? Was listening to a financial program that said if you have your home paid for, you are wealthy by definition among only 1% of the population.


----------



## seanallen

LongRider said:


> Great feeling isn't? Was listening to a financial program that said if you have your home paid for, you are wealthy by definition among only 1% of the population.


Yeah it IS a great feeling. Ours has been paid off going on 10 yrs or so. I well remember the collossal mortgage i sweated over every month. Its still tight sometimes now, but NOTHING like it was before! The kicker to this post: it was my MOTHER-IN-LAW who paidit off for us. On top of that, she even paid to have it remodeled too! Needless to say: I ADORE my mother-in-law!!! Because of her, me and my wife and kids enjoy a standard of living never experienced by anyone of my relatives. Ever.


----------



## dixiemama

We've never had a mortgage; we built our house ourselves when we cld afford it. We do have car loans and I have student loans plus credit cards. We are paying of credit cards next week or so and only have cars and student loans.


----------



## Prepper69

Stocking up on the food preps...canning and dehydrating...more to come over the next week 
Stocked up on some more tolietries and things for the kitchen.

In the next week I will be cleaning out the attic and getting rid of stuff we dont need to make some more room for storage 

Hope to close the deal on the 5 acres next to us that we want to buy very soon also 

Things are starting to shape up...but still have a ways to go


----------



## mojo4

I just picked up 500 lbs of this new protein bar. It lasts decades supposedly and is great for you. Its called soy... soy.... oh yeah its soylent green. Made from soy beans. Very excited!!


----------



## mojo4

I also finally got my fish meds. Now I need some fish.


----------



## sewserious

Picked this up today on clearance at Camping World for the outdoor kitchen/power outages, and such. Didn't pay close to the Cabela's price; they just had the best picture!
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1317794&productVariantId=3083136&WT.tsrc=CSE&WT.mc_id=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=1317794&rid=40&channel=GoogleBaseUSA&mr:trackingCode=9230840B-D14E-E111-BC1B-001B21631C34&mr:referralID=NA&mr:adType=pla&mr:ad=19135900751&mr:keyword=&mr:match=&mr:filter=48422763191&gclid=CLGpg_Xu3rUCFQyg4Aod6HkASQ


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Received my canner today along with a free case of pints. Tomorrow I will experiment with carrots and hamburger. Noticed a 12 ounce can of carrots is one dollar so I bought 4 pounds fresh for 3 dollars. I am thinking that at least 1/4 of that 12 ounces is water anyway.

Bought 36 cans of green beans, english peas and corn for 39 cents each. 10 pounds sugar and 10 pounds flour both on sale. 10 pounds hamburger and 20 pounds chicken thighs and drumsticks on sale.

Got several first aid items also.

My husband is coming around. He saw an ad on tv for faraday bags yesterday and now he wants to make a farady cage. I guess he didn't believe me but the ad was talking about solar flares and emp's so now he is a believer. I could not believe that ad was on tv.


----------



## WWhermit

mojo4 said:


> I just picked up 500 lbs of this new protein bar. It lasts decades supposedly and is great for you. Its called soy... soy.... oh yeah its soylent green. Made from soy beans. Very excited!!


I almost bought those myself! Stayed away, though, due to the dangers of increased prostate cancer linked to heavy consumption of soy.


----------



## Grimm

I picked up 2 cans of lemonade powder, frosting for canned cakes, beef brisket, matzo soup mix, matzo crackers, pork chops, and more toothpaste and toothbrushes for the family.


----------



## cqp33

Got some more "back ordered" items in the mail today, still some outstanding parts/ammo out there too, about $1,000 worth! Paid off another debt now on to the next one to get rid of, 2 more to go down from 9 about 18 months ago, boy was that stupid but the wife and I have dug out from it almost completely now! Still picking up some long term items here and there but getting debt gone is priority number one right now!


----------



## dixiemama

Stocked up on sinus meds for hubs. Was told a cousin cld be possibly losing her children and we have decided to take the youngest 3 if that happens. Their grandmother (step) only wants the oldest and we don't want the kids split up. It's just a waiting game now. Setting extra $ back to begin their stocks if it happens. They will come to us with very little and all 3 have medical probs that need immediate attention (but which Mom refuses to address cuz she can get a bigger gvmnt check).


----------



## smaj100

Keep working on it cqp. The wife and realized just how much debt we had managed to rack up as I prepared to retire from the military 2 years ago. It took us almost 2 years of saving our pennies and lots of cuts, but we did it too. Only thing left is the house, it's an awesome feeling to be able to see something you want and not have to budget it in over a few months to try and get it. Keep going it's almost addicting once it's all gone your like how did I get like that....


----------



## Tacitus

On sale: 

10 pounds of spaghetti ($1/lb)
10 over-sized cans of pasta sauce (99 cents each...larger than normal Prego/Ragu jar)

Chipping away at my "grains" goals...and pasta is included in those goals.

Trying to make sure I have accompaniments to my grains to make them more edible. In this case, pasta sauce for pasta. For beans it may be bbq sauce. Hot sauces: tabasco for red beans & rice, or salsa or cholula-style sauce for black beans and rice. For oats, it may be honey or syrup. For rice alone, it may be soy sauce and canned wasabi powder. Deydrated and/or canned veggies & fruits, like carrots or apple slices. Other ideas?


----------



## Outpost

*Pocket Cooker*

I'm sure most of you have seen one of these, but I figured I'd throw it in anyway.










A few years ago I picked up one of these little gems just because it looked sort-of neat. Much to my surprise, the silly little thing actually worked! Over the years I've used it to heat up my lunch hunting and fishing, used it at camp-sites as well as in the boonies, once or twice even got a confounded look or two along some hiking trails!

Even with softwood twigs as fuel, it only takes a few minutes to heat up a canteen-cup of water to a simmer.

I just picked up two more of 'em. They'll live in my, and my better-half's car.

Cheap enough at under $13.00.

If anyone's interested....

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/foldable-pocket-cooker.aspx?a=288270

Folds up neatly into the little pouch....


----------



## PackerBacker

Screened 5 pails of compost for making "potting soil" for seed starting.


----------



## seanallen

Outpost said:


> I'm sure most of you have seen one of these, but I figured I'd throw it in anyway.
> 
> A few years ago I picked up one of these little gems just because it looked sort-of neat. Much to my surprise, the silly little thing actually worked! Over the years I've used it to heat up my lunch hunting and fishing, used it at camp-sites as well as in the boonies, once or twice even got a confounded look or two along some hiking trails!
> 
> Even with softwood twigs as fuel, it only takes a few minutes to heat up a canteen-cup of water to a simmer.
> 
> I just picked up two more of 'em. They'll live in my, and my better-half's car.
> 
> Cheap enough at under $13.00.
> 
> If anyone's interested....
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/foldable-pocket-cooker.aspx?a=288270
> 
> Folds up neatly into the little pouch....


That looks pretty neat! Kinda like an Esbit stove on steroids.


----------



## seanallen

Today at our local Dollar Store i got: 10 singles Idahoan mashed potatoes, 20 cans soup at 50cents each, 80 packs of Ramen noodles at 25 c each, 10lb sugar, 10 lb salt, 4 boxes poptarts, 3 gal cooking oil, 10 cans corned beef hash (love that stuff!!), sardines, tinned oysters, 2 cases corn, 4 jars Tang, 3 boxes onion soup dry mix, 12 Cup-o-Noodles


----------



## Grimm

Made a run for dog food (canned and dry), cat food (canned and dry) and kitty litter after a 2+ hour training session with Winter. That dog is pooped! 2+ hours of flushing and chasing bunnies on the horse trails. She has a lot of training left but those springer instincts are very strong in her. None of the other pups her age were even half as interested in the 'games' as she was. Next will be working on gun shyness. Hopefully she isn't.


----------



## platoon62

Everyone living in the south. Keep your eye on the walmarts, home depots, and lowes selling citrus trees. About June the trees, due to lack of proper watering and neglect from employees, will go on sale for half price. They will drop leaves and look generally unhealthy but will come back nicely if given the proper attention. For the value, you can't beat fresh fruit. My fave is the sweet kumquat for the amount of fruit produced and can be eaten peel and all. Anyone have any questions regarding type, pruning, fertilizer, or anything, feel free to hit me up as I'm a citrus tree expert.


----------



## seanallen

platoon62 said:


> Everyone living in the south. Keep your eye on the walmarts, home depots, and lowes selling citrus trees. About June the trees, due to lack of proper watering and neglect from employees, will go on sale for half price. They will drop leaves and look generally unhealthy but will come back nicely if given the proper attention. For the value, you can't beat fresh fruit. My fave is the sweet kumquat for the amount of fruit produced and can be eaten peel and all. Anyone have any questions regarding type, pruning, fertilizer, or anything, feel free to hit me up as I'm a citrus tree expert.


Most definately will! Been wanting to install a well rounded orchard out back.


----------



## memrymaker

dixiemama said:


> Stocked up on sinus meds for hubs. Was told a cousin cld be possibly losing her children and we have decided to take the youngest 3 if that happens. Their grandmother (step) only wants the oldest and we don't want the kids split up. It's just a waiting game now. Setting extra $ back to begin their stocks if it happens. They will come to us with very little and all 3 have medical probs that need immediate attention (but which Mom refuses to address cuz she can get a bigger gvmnt check).


Amazing choice. Hope everything can get sorted out for what is in their best interest. Good Luck!


----------



## dixiemama

Ok it's not really a prep but I found a GREAT space saver on Pinterest. It's like a bunk bed with no bottom bunk-you make the bottom part a closet! Can be made for $50 including all bolts (of which we have TONS), and is easy to take down if you have to BO. We're making one for Bubby an if we get cousin's kids, making 3 more. Sis in law is making her 3 kids each one this week. Clear up their closets of un-needed/wanted clothes and toys and adds storage for preps!


----------



## ksmama10

dixiemama said:


> Ok it's not really a prep but I found a GREAT space saver on Pinterest. It's like a bunk bed with no bottom bunk-you make the bottom part a closet! Can be made for $50 including all bolts (of which we have TONS), and is easy to take down if you have to BO. We're making one for Bubby an if we get cousin's kids, making 3 more. Sis in law is making her 3 kids each one this week. Clear up their closets of un-needed/wanted clothes and toys and adds storage for preps!


Do you have a link? Sounds cool!


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Ok it's not really a prep but I found a GREAT space saver on Pinterest. It's like a bunk bed with no bottom bunk-you make the bottom part a closet! Can be made for $50 including all bolts (of which we have TONS), and is easy to take down if you have to BO. We're making one for Bubby an if we get cousin's kids, making 3 more. Sis in law is making her 3 kids each one this week. Clear up their closets of un-needed/wanted clothes and toys and adds storage for preps!


Link, please.


----------



## cqp33

smaj100 said:


> Keep working on it cqp. The wife and realized just how much debt we had managed to rack up as I prepared to retire from the military 2 years ago. It took us almost 2 years of saving our pennies and lots of cuts, but we did it too. Only thing left is the house, it's an awesome feeling to be able to see something you want and not have to budget it in over a few months to try and get it. Keep going it's almost addicting once it's all gone your like how did I get like that....


It is a great feeling to see all the debt going away and seeing the payments going down each month!


----------



## dixiemama

ana-white.com


It's a camp loft bed


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Wow. You guys have made some great purchases lately. All I got was more magnesium sticks, glo sticks, water purification, found my mess kit and put together first aid and hygiene kits for two more BOBs this weekend. 

Did do some talking with a local prepper who I've been working with on survival techniques and broke the ice about sharing prep ideas and resources. Also had dinner with family I haven't seen in ten years and now have access to reloading equipment and someone to teach me AND told to come to the range in the near future and ammo will be supplied for me. 

I ALSO found out a friend at church has a brother who works for a produce wholesaler who will sell me cases of fruits and veggies on the cheap to get started on canning and drying. 

All in all it was a productive weekend as far as resource gathering.


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> ana-white.com
> 
> It's a camp loft bed


Thanks! Some wood gingerbread trim would make it uber girly.


----------



## mma800

Monday's are always good prepping days for me, when the kids are back to school. Today, I filled up another 55 gallon water container and restocked the garage with another 70 gallons of water for their next container plus. I bought a big pack of chicken breasts on sale and vacuum sealed them for the freezer. Bought some 75% off valentines candy for storage.
Amazon delivered my Camp Chief Oven/ 2 burner stove. Looks great! I pulled out some right sized pans in different shapes and put it with my preps. Got a big pack of kitchen matches. Dehydrating some strawberries ( buy one get one). Restocked some brown sugar and 20#rice. Got another case of quart jars. Rotated a 5 gallon gasoline into my car and refilled for storage.
AND I cleaned out the rabbit hutch, my least favorite task!

Busy day!


----------



## dixiemama

Best part Grimm-kid can personalize it with trim, paint, curtain for closets and with storage. My son hates hanging up clothes so most of his stuff is in drawers. Slide some plastic ones under there, leave room for his shoes at the end (or make bottom step a drawer) and voila! Instant bedroom in the space of a twin bed.


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Best part Grimm-kid can personalize it with trim, paint, curtain for closets and with storage. My son hates hanging up clothes so most of his stuff is in drawers. Slide some plastic ones under there, leave room for his shoes at the end (or make bottom step a drawer) and voila! Instant bedroom in the space of a twin bed.


I have been downloading playroom plans from her site like no tomorrow! My DH is going to hate me when we move.


----------



## dixiemama

Oh mine already does...his honey do list is prob 6 miles long lol


----------



## seanallen

8thDayStranger said:


> Wow. You guys have made some great purchases lately. All I got was more magnesium sticks, glo sticks, water purification, found my mess kit and put together first aid and hygiene kits for two more BOBs this weekend.
> 
> Did do some talking with a local prepper who I've been working with on survival techniques and broke the ice about sharing prep ideas and resources. Also had dinner with family I haven't seen in ten years and now have access to reloading equipment and someone to teach me AND told to come to the range in the near future and ammo will be supplied for me.
> 
> I ALSO found out a friend at church has a brother who works for a produce wholesaler who will sell me cases of fruits and veggies on the cheap to get started on canning and drying.
> 
> All in all it was a productive weekend as far as resource gathering.


Thats very good. Capitalize on those veggies.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

seanallen said:


> Thats very good. Capitalize on those veggies.


Plan on it!! He said most stuff he gets from him at around $5 a case. Can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## Trinka

8thDayStranger said:


> Plan on it!! He said most stuff he gets from him at around $5 a case. Can't beat that with a stick.


 That's an awesome price.....so you really did do a good job on prepping...contacts are a must...


----------



## musketjim

Packed a load of supplies into BOL. Will head up again this weekend for a week or so and pack in some more supplies. Picked up a Simms grip cover for Desert Eagle. Still acquiring buckets for food storage. Dried more veggies and made some more jerky.


----------



## Grimm

Got a snow jacket for Roo for $5. It is 2 sizes big but with the sleeves rolled she can wear it now. Also got some superwash merino wool socks for her BOB. Also a few sizes big but they were too good a deal to pass up.

Picked up 2 future gifts for Roo- 2 dollhouse kits. One is the same kit I bought myself when I was 7. My mom gave away the completed dollhouse when I was in college. 

Added some books to our survival/homesteading library.


----------



## ksmama10

Paid off the mini-van last night, and will finish off the Visa next payday.


----------



## memrymaker

Got my seed packet yesterday from Amazon. 

I have been busy stocking canned goods using the 10 for 10 & $.88 cent sales along with matching coupons - it's been an excellent way to pay 0.00 for several items. I LOVE free stuff if it's good. 

Now I just need to work on getting all the pork chops, ground beef, butter, cakes and lasagna I bought in the canner. Since we have a birthday in the family today, I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow.

ksmama10 - I can't wait until we pay off our van next month! That will be such an AWESOME feeling. We paid off our other car a few years back and it was so nice to get rid of the payments. Congrats to you. :congrat:


----------



## ksmama10

memrymaker said:


> ksmama10 - I can't wait until we pay off our van next month! That will be such an AWESOME feeling. We paid off our other car a few years back and it was so nice to get rid of the payments. Congrats to you. :congrat:


Usually we use our tax return and dh's work bonus to buy a few needed things and for an emergency fund.. but we decided it was better to free up a good chunk of cash instead. Also, changed up the amount of taxes being taken out of his checks this year, freeing up more cash each pay day. Next year's returns won't be so great, but it's a better plan.


----------



## Grimm

memrymaker said:


> Got my seed packet yesterday from Amazon.
> 
> I have been busy stocking canned goods using the 10 for 10 & $.88 cent sales along with matching coupons - it's been an excellent way to pay 0.00 for several items. I LOVE free stuff if it's good.
> 
> Now I just need to work on getting all the pork chops, ground beef, butter, cakes and lasagna I bought in the canner. Since we have a birthday in the family today, I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> ksmama10 - I can't wait until we pay off our van next month! That will be such an AWESOME feeling. We paid off our other car a few years back and it was so nice to get rid of the payments. Congrats to you. :congrat:


I got looks on Sunday at the pet store when I used coupons and paid $7 for over $100 in supplies/food. I get the same looks when I go to Walmart to buy Oscar Mayer bacon and pay $0.01 per pound after coupons.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

We are all about the coupons round here too. We usually pay a third of retail for a months worth and get several freebies and 99% off items. I love it.


----------



## seanallen

Bout to hit Dollar store and get 50# sugar, 10# salt,


----------



## mojo4

Just packed away my side of beef. It was grass fed organic and you could taste the quality! Plus buying directly from the rancher helps us both out since he gets a better price than the local feedlot offers and we get beef that never had to stand around in a feedlot getting stuffed with antibiotics and filler crap. Apparently being packed in like sardines and standing knee deep in your own sh!t causes health problems. Shocker. It came out to around $3.75 per pound for burger, steaks, roasts and chops. Considering organic grass fed beef burger is 8 bucks a lb (and don't bother with the steaks unless you open a line of credit!) It was a terrific deal! Support your local rancher/farmer and we all win. BTW, my girls usually won't eat meat but they both tore into it like raptors! Now all our friends want in on the deal so I called the rancher and he was pretty happy since he is in financial trouble. It feels nice to cut out all the middlemen who mug us and the ranchers.


----------



## Prepper69

mojo4 said:


> Just packed away my side of beef. It was grass fed organic and you could taste the quality! Plus buying directly from the rancher helps us both out since he gets a better price than the local feedlot offers and we get beef that never had to stand around in a feedlot getting stuffed with antibiotics and filler crap. Apparently being packed in like sardines and standing knee deep in your own sh!t causes health problems. Shocker. It came out to around $3.75 per pound for burger, steaks, roasts and chops. Considering organic grass fed beef burger is 8 bucks a lb (and don't bother with the steaks unless you open a line of credit!) It was a terrific deal! Support your local rancher/farmer and we all win. BTW, my girls usually won't eat meat but they both tore into it like raptors! Now all our friends want in on the deal so I called the rancher and he was pretty happy since he is in financial trouble. It feels nice to cut out all the middlemen who mug us and the ranchers.


We are doing the same thing. I own a house cleaning business and one of my customers raise cattle...grass fed!!! Looking foward to get a whole cow in about 3 weeks...will be canning some and freezing the rest


----------



## seanallen

We raised and harvest some Black Angus a couple yrs ago. Their whole life all they ate was Bahaia and Bermuda grasses, and All-stock grain. That was some of the best beef ive ever had.


----------



## dixiemama

Will pay off 2 credit cards this afternoon!!! That's $110 bucks a month extra!!


----------



## PackerBacker

Got a new fridge and a brick of 22 LR.


----------



## smaj100

When our kids were younger, we would go in with a guy from work and buy a whole cow. He'd take 1/2 and we'd take 1/2, straight from the rancher who also butchered, wrapped and everything. His little butcher shack was cleaner than some meat markets i've been in. Now that we have property we have already arranged to get a couple cows to put on some of the pasture. 

Anyone know if goats, cows and a donkey will all get along?


----------



## Grimm

Paid down the only credit card we have. We will pay it off next month.

Also picked up some more propane bottles from Walmart when we were out paying our bills.


----------



## PackerBacker

smaj100 said:


> When our kids were younger, we would go in with a guy from work and buy a whole cow. He'd take 1/2 and we'd take 1/2, straight from the rancher who also butchered, wrapped and everything. His little butcher shack was cleaner than some meat markets i've been in. Now that we have property we have already arranged to get a couple cows to put on some of the pasture.
> 
> Anyone know if goats, cows and a donkey will all get along?


Any have I have had or seen have been fine.


----------



## Grimm

smaj100 said:


> When our kids were younger, we would go in with a guy from work and buy a whole cow. He'd take 1/2 and we'd take 1/2, straight from the rancher who also butchered, wrapped and everything. His little butcher shack was cleaner than some meat markets i've been in. Now that we have property we have already arranged to get a couple cows to put on some of the pasture.
> 
> Anyone know if goats, cows and a donkey will all get along?


The farm I spent my youth at had goats and a donkey free roaming and they had no issues. The sheep also free roamed with them.


----------



## memrymaker

Grimm said:


> The farm I spent my youth at had goats and a donkey free roaming and they had no issues. The sheep also free roamed with them.


Our small farm had a cow and donkey together. Sounds like they should all be OK, but it does depend on the temperament of each animal (especially the donkey).


----------



## LongRider

dixiemama said:


> We've never had a mortgage; we built our house ourselves when we cld afford it. We do have car loans and I have student loans plus credit cards. We are paying of credit cards next week or so and only have cars and student loans.


Same here bought the place when I retired and sold my business at 40. Have always paid cash for everything including cars. Only used credit cards to build credit. Only bought what I can pay off before I got charged interest. From my mom who grew up in WWII Europe, she was always big on teaching us if we could not pay cash we could not afford it. So saved until we could pay cash rather than buying on credit. She always had a cash, gold and jewelry to run with. She is terrified and glad she is at her end years, because she see's the U.S. doing the very same things she saw as a brown shirt growing up


----------



## Tacitus

18# spaghetti
12 over-sized cans of spaghetti sauce (assorted flavors)
2 large peanut butters
36oz. honey


----------



## sewserious

Emergency blankets, bic lighthers, 4 long butane lighters, jeans, socks, shorts, some sandals, 2 hand-crank led lanterns, 2 camo rainsuits, and some other assorted goodies. The K-mart closest to me is closing because their lease is up and everything is being sold at 20-25% off (not a huge savings to be sure but I got some stuff that hardly ever goes on sale like the lighters, lanterns, etc) and stocked up on some stuff I needed to buy for the summer anyway.


----------



## seanallen

Got a large camo tarp for my BOB, 10 cases Ramen, 30# sugar, 20 # salt, 50# flour, 100# rice, 50# kidney beans, 10 gallons vege oil, 20 bags Rice sides, 20 bags Pasta sides, 30 bags Idahoan singles, 2 cases Spam, 30 large cans chicken breast.


----------



## Grimm

We looked at a house in the mountains this morning. Has a creek behind the house and the town has a population of 1102 (30% of which are seasonal). We are going to jump on it!

Ran to Costco and got some mouthwash, foodsaver bags, antacids, Immodium, prenatal vitamins and chicken breasts.

Stopped at Ralphs/Krogers this evening and got some chicken legs for $1 a lb. The butcher told me he is going through the meat again at 7pm to mark them down. I'm running back out later after Roo is in bed to grab them up. Also got some more Matzo ball mix on sale. I have to get more wide mouth quart jars for the soup.


----------



## UncleJoe

Started splitting next winter's firewood. Got a little over 1/2 cord in the woodshed today. By the end of May I'll have it filled back up with 9-10 cord.


----------



## Outpost

My *last* hunting rifle is an old .303 British.

Overkill is *SO Under*-rated...


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Picked up a canvas pup tent, skeeter net, two pairs ripstop pants, 20 men's razors, 20 women's razors, 5 gal bleach, 5 bottles pine sol, 5 gal concentrated cleaner with bleach, 5# salt, 2# sea salt, 5 boxes drink mix, 2 cheapie clip on flashlights, 2 big boxes of matches, 8# meat for jerky, 2 medium roasts to can,2 boxes 12g slugs, and going Friday to get 2 Marlin 60s off a guy for cheap.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Outpost said:


> My *last* hunting rifle is an old .303 British.
> 
> Overkill is *SO Under*-rated...


<libtard mode ON>But...but...but Outpost, ya don't NEEEEEED that kind of gun to go deer hunting! Ya don't even need a GUN, neether! You can use a bow and arrow just as much! :nuts:Overkill is EEEEEEEVUL!!!!!:eyebulge:
In fact, why kill poor widdle Bambi at all? vract::gaah: Can't you just fry up a SUSTAINABLE algae burger? </libtard mode OFF>:lolsmash:


----------



## dixiemama

Continuing to whittle down my recipes (dang I have a lot-found 3 cookbooks I didn't even know I had). If it calls for cream cheese it's getting culled bc I have no idea how to store that in a grid down. 

Hit Dollar Tree for utensils and BOB snacks. Camping trip coming up next month.


----------



## WatchUr6

Picked up 2 Ruger 10/22s today. I gave one to my dad. He was grinning from ear to ear. I have two 32 round mags which I picked a couple weeks ago. I have eight 25 round mags coming in two days.


----------



## DJgang

Hubby is tilling the garden again and I got my seeds planted.

Picked up another wise food bucket last week and 10 for 10 at kroger's. 

That's about all I've been doing lately, we've been traveling and got taxes to get finished, so I'm stressing.


----------



## Outpost

Foreverautumn said:


> <libtard mode ON>...... Can't you just fry up a SUSTAINABLE algae burger? </libtard mode OFF>:lolsmash:


HAHAHA!!!!!

I *could*, but shooting algae is boring!



:beercheer:


----------



## Outpost

WatchUr6 said:


> Picked up 2 Ruger 10/22s today. I gave one to my dad. He was grinning from ear to ear. I have two 32 round mags which I picked a couple weeks ago. I have eight 25 round mags coming in two days.


That's *AWESOME*!!!!!

I just HAVE to chime in on this one....

I'm a big-bore shooter (.44 Mag) at heart, but have to say that I think .22 LR is a very *under*rated caliber.

Not only are .22s a *LOT* of fun, but they are very *very* useful!

The ammo is not only inexpensive, but wonderfully compact.

My dear wife picked up a stainless 10/22 about a month ago. Only a couple weeks later I was in the same gun shop with a buddy of mine and they had a blued 10/22 with.... of all things.... a *PINK* stock! I made the mistake of sending a picture (via phone) to my wife. She didn't get it until after I got home, but the first words out of her mouth were "I want it!"

I reminded her that she just bought a 10/22 and she said "I don't care! I want it"....

sooooooo.........










... back to the gun-store we went.....

The sling isn't attached yet. Just in the picture for the sake of it!

Those guns are just awesome! There's no other way to put it.

Don't wait for the zombie apocalypse! Take your dad and your .22s and go expend a few hundred rounds! I wish my dad was still around. It's probably what we would have done today.

All the best.


----------



## ksmama10

My local grocery store had a good sale on sugar this weekend, so I bought 80 lbs...


----------



## Grimm

Outpost said:


> That's *AWESOME*!!!!!
> 
> I just HAVE to chime in on this one....
> 
> I'm a big-bore shooter (.44 Mag) at heart, but have to say that I think .22 LR is a very *under*rated caliber.
> 
> Not only are .22s a *LOT* of fun, but they are very *very* useful!
> 
> The ammo is not only inexpensive, but wonderfully compact.
> 
> My dear wife picked up a stainless 10/22 about a month ago. Only a couple weeks later I was in the same gun shop with a buddy of mine and they had a blued 10/22 with.... of all things.... a *PINK* stock! I made the mistake of sending a picture (via phone) to my wife. She didn't get it until after I got home, but the first words out of her mouth were "I want it!"
> 
> I reminded her that she just bought a 10/22 and she said "I don't care! I want it"....
> 
> sooooooo.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... back to the gun-store we went.....
> 
> The sling isn't attached yet. Just in the picture for the sake of it!
> 
> Those guns are just awesome! There's no other way to put it.
> 
> Don't wait for the zombie apocalypse! Take your dad and your .22s and go expend a few hundred rounds! I wish my dad was still around. It's probably what we would have done today.
> 
> All the best.


I want that one too! Can you give me any and all info on it so I can send my DH to the gun shop for my Mother's Day present...


----------



## Grimm

Came home from visiting my parents with 3 trash bags full of clothes for Roo... various sizes and shoes too...! 

Also bought some Sqwinchers drink packets when I was paying my DH's union dues. 3 bags of 50 ea. Great in place of Gatorade packets. Cheaper too. 50 packets for $5 vs. 8 packets for $4.50. DH's doctor recommended the brand over Gatorade. They make an ice pop like Otterpops for kids too! I'm ordering those for Roo for the summer.

Put in our applications for the house in the mountains. Pray we get it, please. We need this. Plus, I think Roo would have a ball playing in the snow. It was 18 inches deep yesterday when we looked at it. This is the lower part of the mountain too!


----------



## ksmama10

Oh, I almost forgot...was given several bags of canning jars and at least one or two boxes of lids, from a friend at church today. They are in plastic grocery bags and dh thought the bags looked flimsy, so they are still in the back of the minivan til the wind dies down and we can pack them in boxes to bring in..


----------



## DJgang

ksmama10 said:


> My local grocery store had a good sale on sugar this weekend, so I bought 80 lbs...


Bet they thought you were :nuts:

:teehee:


----------



## Outpost

Grimm said:


> I want that one too! Can you give me any and all info on it so I can send my DH to the gun shop for my Mother's Day present...


HAHAHA!!!!!!

*ANY TIME* you guys get close to New Hampshire, I'd consider it an honor to *BRING* you there!

I could start a whole new thread on the "Pink Gun" phenomenon! Frankly, I'm just thrilled to death that *SOMETHING* has finally attracted the attention of women and is starting to get a lot more women directly involved in shooting.

Maybe that's a selfish sentiment based upon something Freudian and subconscious.... but I really enjoy shooting with my wife.

Way down inside, there's a deep dark secret that pretty much all men I know keep, but don't talk about (at least the men *I* hang out with!).... There's just *nothing* sexier than a woman with a gun who knows how to use it...!!!!!



-All the best


----------



## WatchUr6

Outpost said:


> That's AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> I just HAVE to chime in on this one....
> 
> I'm a big-bore shooter (.44 Mag) at heart, but have to say that I think .22 LR is a very underrated caliber.
> 
> Not only are .22s a LOT of fun, but they are very very useful!
> 
> The ammo is not only inexpensive, but wonderfully compact.
> 
> My dear wife picked up a stainless 10/22 about a month ago. Only a couple weeks later I was in the same gun shop with a buddy of mine and they had a blued 10/22 with.... of all things.... a PINK stock! I made the mistake of sending a picture (via phone) to my wife. She didn't get it until after I got home, but the first words out of her mouth were "I want it!"
> 
> I reminded her that she just bought a 10/22 and she said "I don't care! I want it"....
> 
> sooooooo.........
> 
> ... back to the gun-store we went.....
> 
> The sling isn't attached yet. Just in the picture for the sake of it!
> 
> Those guns are just awesome! There's no other way to put it.
> 
> Don't wait for the zombie apocalypse! Take your dad and your .22s and go expend a few hundred rounds! I wish my dad was still around. It's probably what we would have done today.
> 
> All the best.


The one I kept was the stainless and gave my dad the blued one. Great rifles. Great rounds! You are right, they are a blast to shoot.

We plan on getting together and shooting couple times a month. He is getting up there in age, so I figure get as much time as I can with him.

Tomorrow I'm planning on picking up couple bricks at my local big 5. My dad found a big 5 by his house. He's gonna try to pick up a couple of bricks also.

Oh, by the way, my wife just saw that pink 10/22. Thanks. Now she wants one. She usually gets what she wants. Lol

Here's a pic of mine.


----------



## seanallen

Just got 30 largeGatorade bottles and a 12 pack gatorade for 13$. Its a real asset when your spouse works at the store and catches all the discounts before they are bought up by the public. 


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Everyone talks about Dollar Tree. We don't have one but today I was driving thru a neighboring town, saw one and decided to check it out. I don't get it. I picked up a few things but would not go there for serious prepping when I can get better made and cheaper elsewhere. Hope I don't get slammed too bad - just had to say it. To each their own.


----------



## Outpost

WatchUr6 said:


> Oh, by the way, my wife just saw that pink 10/22. Thanks. Now she wants one. She usually gets what she wants. Lol
> 
> Here's a pic of mine.


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

Welcome to *my* world, brother! :beercheer:

That stainless in the pic is exactly the model my wife bought the first time around. She *wants* that stainless one to be..... *tactical*! (her words, not mine!) So, I picked up a 2 - 7 Redfield to put on top of it, and it's getting a black nylon sling and a bipod, and I've got a pair of 25 round mags on the way..... She saw the way I sling my long-guns, and the way I use the sling for shooting (carrying it is a secondary function in my world) and wants me to teach her that style when we go to the range.

Since the installation of the sling on a 10/22 requires drilling the aft-end of the stock, I'm letting the gun-shop do that. I figure that if anyone is going to drill into her gun, it ought *NOT* to be anyone that has to sleep next to her! 

I hope you get that pink 10/22 for your wife! I think you'll find it to be a *very* wise investment!

-All the best
:2thumb:


----------



## ksmama10

DJgang said:


> Bet they thought you were :nuts:
> 
> :teehee:


The manager did a double glance at my cart this afternoon, but it only had five 10lb bags....I bought three yesterday. he didn't say anything though, but the high school kids that range me up and carried out my stuff both asked if I was stocking up..yes, I took the opportunity to point out what a good deal this was, and how sugar would not spoil. Neither meant anything bad, they were just curious.


----------



## ksmama10

SouthCentralUS said:


> Everyone talks about Dollar Tree. We don't have one but today I was driving thru a neighboring town, saw one and decided to check it out. I don't get it. I picked up a few things but would not go there for serious prepping when I can get better made and cheaper elsewhere. Hope I don't get slammed too bad - just had to say it. To each their own.


I'm with you..it CAN be a good place to shop, but just like anywhere else, it pays to know prices elsewhere. the buyer can't just blindly throw stuff in the cart and expect everything to be a bargain..


----------



## dixiemama

With 4 kids to buy snacks for, it's a bargain. Plus, the towels and cleaning supplies are good too. Granted, they are cheaper made but I know that if the kids use whatever I buy and it breaks, I'm not out no big money


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> Everyone talks about Dollar Tree. We don't have one but today I was driving thru a neighboring town, saw one and decided to check it out. I don't get it. I picked up a few things but would not go there for serious prepping when I can get better made and cheaper elsewhere. Hope I don't get slammed too bad - just had to say it. To each their own.


I normally just buy coloring books and school supplies there. If they have the 6" emergency candles I'll buy those but for the most part I don't buy much there. We have the 99 Cent stores here and Big Lots so I can grab name brands from those places.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> I normally just buy coloring books and school supplies there. If they have the 6" emergency candles I'll buy those but for the most part I don't buy much there. We have the 99 Cent stores here and Big Lots so I can grab name brands from those places.


I like Big Lots for some things too..they usually have canned veggies and some fruit under $1, and they have a nice selection of reasonably priced pastas, rice, and pinto beans. Their brand of tp is a good value, and they often have unusual foods items for a fair price, making it tempting to try new things.


----------



## ksmama10

Oops! Double post


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> I like Big Lots for some things too..they usually have canned veggies and some fruit under $1, and they have a nice selection of reasonably priced pastas, rice, and pinto beans. Their brand of tp is a good value, and they often have unusual foods items for a fair price, making it tempting to try new things.


I got a couple Topsy-whatever strawberry planters from Big Lots for a $1 each. I want to go back and get some more for hot peppers and a few tomato ones. Since we rent I have to maximize my gardening space and these are great for double the plants per square foot.

When I was younger I use to get gourmet vegan foods at Big Lots. Then I met my DH and started eating meat again. 

I use to walk to Big Lots by my parents' house when I was in junior high for all kinds of things. They had great prices on make-up.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today, I bought 24 cans of green beans, 24 bottles of drinking water (I think I'll keep the water in the trunk of my car, just in case). Also paid down another $150 on my student loan. I figure I'll have a little under $1450 left after this payment. I'm giving serious thought to putting my tax refund (assuming I HAVE one this year) towards paying this bad boy down.


----------



## jazygirl

Today I'm picking up 100lbs of rice, 50lbs of pinto beans , and 50lbs of sugar.


----------



## seanallen

Today i snagged an operable hot air hand dryer from a dumpster at a McD's remodel site. #what in the HELL am i gonna do with this thing? Gotta run a 20amp home run, frame in a wall enclosure, yada yada yada. I change these things out all the time. Why would i even think of bringing one home? Im turning into a damned junk collector....smh


----------



## Grimm

Took the recycling to the center and got some pocket cash. Used it to get another 20 gals of water with my raincheck from last month.

Ran to Big Lots and got 5 packages of soup mix, another can opener and veggie peeler. Also grabbed 2 more topsy-whatever tomato planters and some seed starter trays.

Oh, and we got the house in the mountains. We put down the deposit and sign papers on Saturday.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Grimm said:


> Took the recycling to the center and got some pocket cash. Used it to get another 20 gals of water with my raincheck from last month.
> 
> Ran to Big Lots and got 5 packages of soup mix, another can opener and veggie peeler. Also grabbed 2 more topsy-whatever tomato planters and some seed starter trays.
> 
> Oh, and we got the house in the mountains. We put down the deposit and sign papers on Saturday.


AWESOME!!!! Congrats on the new home.


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> AWESOME!!!! Congrats on the new home.


Its a rental but it puts us out of the city and a little bit more self reliant. It has a stream 15 yards from the house and no one above or below us!


----------



## DJgang

Yeah!!! Grimm's gonna be a mountain woman! I am so happy for y'all!


----------



## DJgang

Oh yeah... I like big lots. Can catch some good buys there sometimes.

I picked up two cases of French green beans (I love) and more pasta, like 20 pounds and more beans, like 20 pounds yesterday.


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> Yeah!!! Grimm's gonna be a mountain woman! I am so happy for y'all!


Yup! We are hoping to start moving in April 1.

The rental company keeps trying to tell us that mountain living is waaaaaay different than living by the beach. Uh, yeah that's why we want to move to the mountains! Plus those 10 cases of fire logs are a great start to our fire wood.


----------



## zimmy

*Prepping for the worst*

Just ordered a EKO Super 40KW wood boiler, prices are at an all time low because of the economy and coming into summer weather. I will post some pics when I receive the unit.


----------



## Grimm

I got my second carrot planter set with potting soil. I am going to be thinning my current carrots tomorrow while Roo is napping. The culled plants will be transplanted in the second planter. I want to maximize my crop without 'wasting' seeds. I have heard transplanted carrots can have crooked roots but I don't give a d*mn how they look. They are going to be eaten anyway! 

Also got my new seed trays ready for planting. I just need to go through my seeds and pick out what I want to grow.


----------



## ras1219como

The DH and I close on our new home tomorrow! It's definitely our biggest and most important prep so far.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> Yup! We are hoping to start moving in April 1.
> 
> The rental company keeps trying to tell us that mountain living is waaaaaay different than living by the beach. Uh, yeah that's why we want to move to the mountains! Plus those 10 cases of fire logs are a great start to our fire wood.


Hmmmm, maybe they are too accustomed to dealing with sheeple who fail to do any research before they move...

Hope your move goes smoothly, without too much stress..


----------



## dixiemama

This isn't my prep, but my sons. He receives his Bear Patch at Cub Scouts tonight. Now he is a Weblow (sp) with more hands-on outdoor survival. His scout master is a black-belt, has every award a Scout can receive and has taken ultimate survival courses in all weather. We are going to have a busy spring/summer!


----------



## nathan

I bought A new fishing rod/reel combo (uglystick)for 30.00,and probably paid too much for rubber boots called alphaburley 1000 grams thinsulate,but I have use for them,and probably use them to hunt.these are preps


----------



## Grimm

I got the carrot planter planted. I also started some tomatoes, squash, bell peppers, peas and beans. I want to get my container corn seeded soon before we move.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

This may not sound like prepping, but I am prepping for retirement as well as anything else. The dollar will be worth a whole lot less when I retire in a year and a half and I will have half the income. That said, today I bought a case of copy paper for 1.69 per ream because I use a whole heck of a lot of paper in my part time home business. I am beginning to like that store I found that sells insurance write offs. I also bought a bunch of freezer bags for cheap.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

SouthCentralUS said:


> This may not sound like prepping, but I am prepping for retirement as well as anything else. The dollar will be worth a whole lot less when I retire in a year and a half and I will have half the income. That said, today I bought a case of copy paper for 1.69 per ream because I use a whole heck of a lot of paper in my part time home business. I am beginning to like that store I found that sells insurance write offs. I also bought a bunch of freezer bags for cheap.


Is this a chain outfit or a local store?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

It is a local family owned store.


----------



## gabbyj310

I just returned from overseas found out no-one had worked on my mobile home and the electrical that was done was FAR from enough and the place almost burned down.I've spent thousands to get into this place and still far far from it(no kitchhen or bathrooms).This was SUPPOSE to be a "cheap" place to live while trying to get a small underground home built on the property...Seems like unless I win the lottery I'm in for a very long expensive wait!So the question is...do I cut my losses and look at a repo mobile home or bite the bullit and spend MORE money to finsh up what I started????


----------



## dixiemama

Grape clipping from my husbands uncle! Red and green. Haven't had home grown grapes since I was a child.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

gabbyj310 said:


> I just returned from overseas found out no-one had worked on my mobile home and the electrical that was done was FAR from enough and the place almost burned down.I've spent thousands to get into this place and still far far from it(no kitchhen or bathrooms).This was SUPPOSE to be a "cheap" place to live while trying to get a small underground home built on the property...Seems like unless I win the lottery I'm in for a very long expensive wait!So the question is...do I cut my losses and look at a repo mobile home or bite the bullit and spend MORE money to finsh up what I started????


Check around your area and get prices on used and repo homes. If its cheaper, it's a no brainer. I would at least check prices at lots, newspapers, and even talk to repair/supply shops. They may know of good deals for you.


----------



## jazygirl

Hubby and I are on our way to Cabela's to buy an AR15


----------



## 8thDayStranger

jazygirl said:


> Hubby and I are on our way to Cabela's to buy an AR15


Pick me up one too. Ill pay you the second Friday of next week


----------



## prepper2012

just re organized my LBE / BOB and bought 2 new knives : SOG salute (fusion) and a camillus folder, (dont know the model but it was 49.99)


----------



## Grimm

Just signed the lease for the house in the mountains. We also drove up there to view the property again without the snow. 80% of the trees on the grounds are oaks with tons of plum sized acorns. 

Got home and ran to the pet store to stock up on pet foods. Dog and cat foods both dry and wet.

Stopped at the market for a half price brisket and some beer and veggies. I am going to be making a huge batch for us and to can tomorrow of my 'Drunken Corned Beef'


----------



## Friknnewguy

Grimm said:


> Just signed the lease for the house in the mountains. We also drove up there to view the property again without the snow. 80% of the trees on the grounds are oaks with tons of plum sized acorns.
> 
> Got home and ran to the pet store to stock up on pet foods. Dog and cat foods both dry and wet.
> 
> Stopped at the market for a half price brisket and some beer and veggies. I am going to be making a huge batch for us and to can tomorrow of my 'Drunken Corned Beef'


Congrats Grimm , sounds like you had a good day !!


----------



## Genevieve

Been working on stocking other things other than food supplies lately.

I found me some 8 inch desert deployment boots at the Army surplus store we go to. They fit great and are like sneakers they're so comfortable. I love them. I've been wearing them when I go somewhere to break them in.









While I was there I found a nice Kalashnikov knife by Boker. It fits my hand perfect.









We also came across two 40lb propane tanks made of aluminum instead of steel. They're much lighter in weight even when filled. They were half price at $129 each and we had them filled for $36 each. They were refurbished and had new valves and re-certified and we couldn't pass it up. This gives us another year of propane for the gas stove in the house. I go thru 80lbs in a year on average.


----------



## musketjim

Spent wek at BOL. Dropped a lot of trees for expansion on planting areas. That's still a long way a lot of tough manhours before it's all completed but it's a start. Started bucking wood pile for next years wood supply.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

Grimm said:


> Its a rental but it puts us out of the city and a little bit more self reliant. It has a stream 15 yards from the house and no one above or below us!


make sure ya ain't in a flood area....


----------



## Prepper69

Husband and son are building a really big running area and coop for our chickens!!!

I have been canning and dehydrating plus picking up "back ups" of toliteries and kitchen stuff


----------



## Grimm

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> make sure ya ain't in a flood area....


The creek is 15 yards behind the house and 10+ feet down. Since it is on an incline the water will run down the hill about a half mile before it floods. Then it would have to fill the 10 foot by 6 foot creek bed to flood our back area. Plus the house is up hill from the creek bed not counting the 10+ foot drop into it.

I was concerned about flooding when we went to look at the house yesterday but after talking to the neighbor door hill from us he'd have to flood before us. He just mentioned that after the snow melts everyone clears debris from the creek bed to prevent any high water. He also told us he did it the week before behind our house since it had been empty during the snow.


----------



## biobacon

250 rounds of Shot Shell
30 rounds Turkey load
20 rounds 5.56
100 rounds .22
Turkey Vest 
Camping Gear 
Replacement Tent Pole


----------



## ajsmith

As I write this I'm canning 10 pints of chicken. Will do another 10 pints tomorrow and probably 10 pints of chicken stock Tuesday. Got a killer deal on some chicken thighs, 4 large thighs per package, 10 packages at an average price per package of $1.24. Bought them yesterday with a "sell by" date of today so they were marked down 50% off the sale price....


----------



## seanallen

10 bags various Mountain House meals
1 Life Straw
Backpacker micro-shelter from Academy
Katadyne Vario filter
Collapsible fishing pole from Bass Pro
Compass
10 5 gallon water containers.


----------



## Toffee

dixiemama said:


> Continuing to whittle down my recipes (dang I have a lot-found 3 cookbooks I didn't even know I had). If it calls for cream cheese it's getting culled bc I have no idea how to store that in a grid down.
> 
> Hit Dollar Tree for utensils and BOB snacks. Camping trip coming up next month.


I just found a recipe today for making cream cheese. You make a yogurt recipe from powdered milk, then drain it and add a few things and voila cream cheese. It was at http://www.reynoldsnet.org/preparedness/Powdered_milk_uses.pdf on page 35 or so.


----------



## Grimm

Toffee said:


> I just found a recipe today for making cream cheese. You make a yogurt recipe from powdered milk, then drain it and add a few things and voila cream cheese. It was at http://www.reynoldsnet.org/preparedness/Powdered_milk_uses.pdf on page 35 or so.


Thanks! I printed out a copy to put in my SHTF recipe book.


----------



## SNMILLICAN

*thanks*



Toffee said:


> I just found a recipe today for making cream cheese. You make a yogurt recipe from powdered milk, then drain it and add a few things and voila cream cheese. It was at http://www.reynoldsnet.org/preparedness/Powdered_milk_uses.pdf on page 35 or so.


thanks for sharing..


----------



## Toffee

Well, I've certainly been gone a while. This week, we have bought 50 lbs of pinto beans, a Sig 1911-22, a Remington 1911 (.45), and a Glock 17. The hubs is applying for his concealed permit tomorrow and we ordered an Under Tech shirt holster for him. We are trying out a SuperTuck Deluxe for me today and I may be ordering some of the Under Tech short shorts or the like.
Other than that, we are just doing a lot of yardwork and prep work for the garden this year. I'm putting in a lot more perennials this year, so it's going to take some work.


----------



## Grimm

Started packing the apartment for our move to the mountains.

Made a list of the second freezer's contents so I could make a canning schedule for the next few weeks. Found a brisket I had bought to cook and can yesterday!  

Made a run to Goodwill to make a donation. Hopefully the first of many donations before our move.


----------



## dixiemama

Went thru my cookbooks on my kindle today; bunch of good old timey recipes. Also had th idea of individual FAK in tool boxes for the kids. That way, they can get their own band aids and such. Everyone gets an alcohol bottle, peroxide and witch hazel along with the basics. Then they can personalize the kit with duck tape, paint and such.


----------



## Grimm

Picked up a 21 qt Presto canner from the thrift store. Now I have 2- 21 qt Prestos! 

My seeds started sprouting. The first ones to poke through the soil are the 5 year old heirloom tomato seeds.


----------



## Grimm

Ordered a new seal, air vent and gauge for the canner I picked up yesterday.

Prepped some chicken drumsticks for Matzo Ball soup. Everything is ready so when Roo goes to bed tonight I can cook the balls and can it.

My DH left at 4am this morning to go to Mojave for a welding job. He will be gone the next 3 days so this is a test to see if I can handle things 100% without him or a car. I think it would be cheating to walk around the corner to Walmart so I am 'pretending' we are already in the house in the mountains. No quick fixes. Only using preps and what is already in the house.


----------



## seanallen

Grimm said:


> Ordered a new seal, air vent and gauge for the canner I picked up yesterday.
> 
> Prepped some chicken drumsticks for Matzo Ball soup. Everything is ready so when Roo goes to bed tonight I can cook the balls and can it.
> 
> My DH left at 4am this morning to go to Mojave for a welding job. He will be gone the next 3 days so this is a test to see if I can handle things 100% without him or a car. I think it would be cheating to walk around the corner to Walmart so I am 'pretending' we are already in the house in the mountains. No quick fixes. Only using preps and what is already in the house.


no car? Idea: bicycle or small motorcycle w a carrier for Roo and small amt of stuff. Not trying to tell u your biz sister, but its CRITICAL that you have some transport. Anything that will get you down the road a while.


----------



## Tacitus

10 more pounds of spaghetti noodles.
10 large cans of pasta sauce

Less than $19.

A bit repetitive, but I'm just chipping away, little by little, at may pasta sub-goal to satisfy that portion of my grain goal. I had initially not targeted the purchase of much pasta, but then I realized that my family eats more pasta than it does wheat, oats or rice.


----------



## MsSage

This was the day before yesterday but ...agreed with a friend that we will ask what we did each day to prepare....either putting food, medical, defense back or learning new things or strengthening our faith. I have been training and bonding with my new borgi puppy....she is 9 weeks old and is half border collie and half corgi. SMART as a whip, happy happy happy and is a MUCH better warning than my kelpie/aussie. I have a LOT planned the next 2 days.


----------



## Grimm

seanallen said:


> no car? Idea: bicycle or small motorcycle w a carrier for Roo and small amt of stuff. Not trying to tell u your biz sister, but its CRITICAL that you have some transport. Anything that will get you down the road a while.


I do have a bike with a baby seat for Roo and a basket on the front. I go riding at least 3 times a week with her on the back. We went riding this morning for about 10 miles. It knocks her out. 

Once we move we are going to be buying a second car. Not too worried about getting around once we move. We will be up in the mountains about 30 or so miles from any stores.


----------



## Grimm

MsSage said:


> This was the day before yesterday but ...agreed with a friend that we will ask what we did each day to prepare....either putting food, medical, defense back or learning new things or strengthening our faith. I have been training and bonding with my new borgi puppy....she is 9 weeks old and is half border collie and half corgi. SMART as a whip, happy happy happy and is a MUCH better warning than my kelpie/aussie. I have a LOT planned the next 2 days.


Aren't Corgi mix dogs the best?! Winter is a Corgi/Springer mix. Great hunting dog and a good herding dog.


----------



## Justaguy987

I have been missing one of the basics, but picked it up today...well, some of it. 5 42 pound buckets of wheat and a wheat grinder.


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## seanallen

Grimm said:


> Aren't Corgi mix dogs the best?! Winter is a Corgi/Springer mix. Great hunting dog and a good herding dog.


Might get one of those types. Need a small early warning critter...


----------



## seanallen

Grimm said:


> I do have a bike with a baby seat for Roo and a basket on the front. I go riding at least 3 times a week with her on the back. We went riding this morning for about 10 miles. It knocks her out.
> 
> Once we move we are going to be buying a second car. Not too worried about getting around once we move. We will be up in the mountains about 30 or so miles from any stores.


Good! Im a husband and daddy of 4. I got the impression you was gonna be practically stranded in place with Roo and no way to get away in an emergency situ.... my "daddy" instincts kicked in. Lol....


----------



## Grimm

seanallen said:


> Good! Im a husband and daddy of 4. I got the impression you was gonna be practically stranded in place with Roo and no way to get away in an emergency situ.... my "daddy" instincts kicked in. Lol....


No worries. My DH called my parents before he left and made arrangements for them to check in on us. They live across town. When we move they will be 80 miles away. If this were to happen after we move I'm sure my DH would have dropped us off at their house.


----------



## Tacitus

Justaguy987 said:


> I have been missing one of the basics, but picked it up today...well, some of it. 5 42 pound buckets of wheat and a wheat grinder.


You live in Utah. You can just "pick up" a few buckets of grains. Count your blessings. No places to do that near me. I have to order things like that on the Internet.


----------



## dixiemama

Scope out pond location for this spring. Gonna stock it with bass, perch and carp so we don't have to buy fish all the time. Plus, it's great family bonding time and we don't have to drive to the lake!


----------



## Grimm

I hit Krogers this morning. I grabbed some Gatorade powder and 4 boxes of kids valentines for 10 cents each.

My DH came home last night but has to go back out to Mojave on Monday. They are working 4 days at 10 hr days so they can have a 3 day weekend with their families.


----------



## Tacitus

What an interesting thread this turned out to be.

When I first saw it, I thought, "Why would anyone read this thread." It really seemed quite useless to me.

Then I posted my first update.

And then I started reading everyone else's updates. I started checking in daily. And, I was surprised to find myself motivated by everyone else's posts.

And I got some good ideas from your posts.

Then I made some big purchases (well, they were big for me  ), and I was almost as excited to make my update post as I was about making my purchases in the first place...just almost, but how funny is that? 

I do like this thread, though. 

Everyone has different reasons for prepping. I enjoy taking personal responsibility (it is clean, refreshing, somehow), and I enjoy having insurance (peace of mind; better sleep at night), and I enjoy knowing I can look at my kids, no matter what happens, and say, "I did my best for you"...even if I never have to say that. And if the worst thing that happens is that my wife looks at me 30 years from now, as we throw out stuff I collected, and she says, "You crazy old man," well, I can live with that. Heck, even that would be enjoyable, knowing she had to put up with me for all that time.


----------



## dixiemama

Racked up on kid clothes; a local charity had a semi loaded with clothes at a neighboring school so I hit it HARD! 39 gallon bag of clothes for sis in laws kids, 1 for mine plus baby clothes for our next child. They also had a bunch of towels and fabric pieces (quilting next week!) so it was a good day. There were prob 50 women there and we all were lugging big bags and boxes to the car and there was STILL stuff on the truck when I left. Going back in May when they come again.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

3 cases of jars. Was planning to can beef but the price was not right.


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Racked up on kid clothes; a local charity had a semi loaded with clothes at a neighboring school so I hit it HARD! 39 gallon bag of clothes for sis in laws kids, 1 for mine plus baby clothes for our next child. They also had a bunch of towels and fabric pieces (quilting next week!) so it was a good day. There were prob 50 women there and we all were lugging big bags and boxes to the car and there was STILL stuff on the truck when I left. Going back in May when they come again.


I wish they did something like that out here. I do get the hand-me-downs from one of my mom's co-workers. She has 3 little girls- the youngest is a year older than Roo. When the clothes finally make it to us they have been through Em's 3 nieces then her own 3 girls.  That is how we got our changing table and some of the lesser used gear.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

The only ammo WalMart had today that we could use was 410. Only got 3 boxes.


----------



## UncleJoe

Went to an auction today. Not a whole lot there that I needed but I picked up another 3 dozen canning jars. 1 dozen wide mouth qts and 2 dozen regular pints. $1.00/doz. Also picked up a 100'X2' roll of galvanized screening. $3.00


----------



## biobacon

Wallmart had a good clearance section today, It was like PreepMart
7 packs of breakfast sausage jerkey kits ($7)
5 Coleman Backpack meals ($5)
3 Gromit kits ($3)
2 packs of S Hooks ($2)
Dead down Wind kit ($7)
3 packs of 6 light bulbs ($.96 each)
Paint ball ammo pouch for ($1) I don't play paintball but for a $1 I will find a use for it. 
Also got winterizing stuff for around 70% off

They also had the straw water filters for $9 and colapsable cups for $3. They had bug spray jugs for a $1 each too. Check it out guys. Last week they had Rocky thermal undeies for $3. 

I also got some new Mossy Oak bibs at Goodwell for $12, still had tag on them and it aint easy finding 2xl mossy oak used.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Admittedly, this seems like a pretty pedestrian accomplishment by comparison, but I bought another 20 AA batteries today. A few more rounds of that, and I'll be your go-to guy for all your battery needs if SHTF!


----------



## seanallen

Foreverautumn said:


> Admittedly, this seems like a pretty pedestrian accomplishment by comparison, but I bought another 20 AA batteries today. A few more rounds of that, and I'll be your go-to guy for all your battery needs if SHTF!


Pedestrian? Uh uh! No way! Even a little prepping is better than none. Those little batteries just might make big difference in your life someday...js.


----------



## Toffee

We hit up a gun show today. It was fun, but hard on me as the last time I went was with my late grandfather. We did pick up 50 rounds of 9mm and 500 rounds of .45. And I bought a pack of mainstay bars to try and we both jumped on a bunch if mailing lists and a few raffles, so it was a good day overall.


----------



## Grimm

Just came back from after church brunch with my parents. They gave us 7 2-liter bottles of gingerale and 2 huge HE laundry detergent jugs. My dad is worried about us not having what we need when we move to the mountains. 

I told him if he really wants to give us supplies he should consider firewood.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Spent several hours cleaning out kitchen cabinets, getting rid of things we never use. Freed up two 6 foot shelves and they are now full of canned goods.


----------



## Grimm

Made to make a run to Walmart and took advantage to grab some things. Got 2 lbs of bacon to can, 2 7-gallon water jugs, toothpaste (use one replace with 2), toothbrushes, floss, hand warmers, and canning jars!


----------



## Outpost

Finally decided on, and ordered a pitcher-pump that I can put in the kitchen or on top of the well in a power-fail scenario. 
Acquired a tad more ammo (.45) & a couple hundred .22LR (oh ya.... a nice new little XDS .45 too! My wife has *hers* on order... she's next on the list at the gun-shop).
Re-situating bunches of stuff around the house to make room for more supplies.
Finally bought a steam-canner and a few dozen jars.(almost ready to actually try our hands at some real canning). 
Changing over emergency kits to accommodate (what we HOPE will soon be) spring-time 'buggin'.
While not a true dyed-in-the-wool "PREPPER" thing, we picked up a cute little teardrop camper (Little-guy - 2006). - could still come in handy....
Still picking out heirloom seeds and still in the planning stages, but beginning to acquire parts and supplies for a small green-house (got a couple-dozen windows promised to the project).
... other indeterminate sundry things of little immediate significance, but make us feel better!!!


----------



## Freyadog

prepping(painting in and out and out buildings) our little 10 acre farm in the sw virginia mountains in hopes of finding a place in Northern Florida that we can afford.

Arthritis getting too bad to live in the cold any longer. Don't know who is grunting the loudiest me or 'thumper.


----------



## headhunter

The wife dragged me to a large "junk" sale. She came with a $2 welcome sign and I came home with a 12" and a 6" crescent wrenches (adjustable jaw wrenches) and a really large pair of "tin snips" all three in great shape and all made in the USA for a total of $22. 
Then it was onto Fleet Farm for camo tape and a turkey call.
This A.M. I intend on smoothing out and lightening the trigger pull on a .22 revolver.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Hit the Dollar Tree and got 20 razors each, men's and ladies, found some waterproof snack containers that I made fire kits and fishing kits out of. 4 bottles of spray cleaner, 4 bottles disinfectant spray, 5 bottles antibacterial soap, 250 matches, 20 more glo sticks, and 50 1 gallon ziplocks. Also working on getting a canner. Talked to a lady who is putting one in a yard sale and trying to get dibs on it.


----------



## biobacon

I too went to a flea market and got a hand drill and spoke shave. That flea market is near my house but strange as it may sound I haven't went there in two years. O Im kind of scared about how much money I may spend there now. Im just glad its the opposite way from work to home, I can only go once a week this way LOL. I also got some hand warmers I forgot to mention above on my walmart run, they are on sale 10 for $3. Like I said my walmart has their house winterizing stuff around 80% off so if you got some cash now might be a good time to stock up.

O and I updated my avatar to a pic from last week at my BOL, that is in fact BioBacon in the pic. Before joining this site I couldn't even fit into that camo. LOL


----------



## PackerBacker

biobacon said:


> O and I updated my avatar to a pic from last week at my BOL, that is in fact BioBacon in the pic.


I thought that was you. LOL


----------



## seanallen

Re-arranged storage room, got some more canned ham, chicke, & tuna, went crazy n got a bunch more Mountain House stuff to round out the BOB food duffle, ten bars soap, 2 gallons lantern oil, collapsible fishing pole hard case, new tackle for my Gigantor fishing rod. Gotta start planting seed potatos this coming weekend. Gonna make dried potatos.


----------



## Toffee

We finally tried the Mainstay bars that we bought this weekend. We visited the in-laws (love them!) and shared a piece. Now, we just have to figure out what to do with the rest of them as it is not a resealable pack. I did eat one for breakfast and it held me through for about 4 hours on 400 calories while I was working in the kitchen on stuff. They taste just like lemon shortbread cookies that have just a tad too much shortening in them.
Also, worked a little more on the backyard and worked on cleaning out the freezer so we can thaw it and organize it more thoughtfully this year.


----------



## Grimm

Toffee said:


> We finally tried the Mainstay bars that we bought this weekend. We visited the in-laws (love them!) and shared a piece. Now, we just have to figure out what to do with the rest of them as it is not a resealable pack. I did eat one for breakfast and it held me through for about 4 hours on 400 calories while I was working in the kitchen on stuff. They taste just like lemon shortbread cookies that have just a tad too much shortening in them.
> Also, worked a little more on the backyard and worked on cleaning out the freezer so we can thaw it and organize it more thoughtfully this year.


If you have a vacuum sealer you could try sealing the bars that way.


----------



## Toffee

Grimm said:


> If you have a vacuum sealer you could try sealing the bars that way.


I don't, but I did put them in the fridge for now.


----------



## ras1219como

Mostly moved in to our new house. We are still unpacking and painting etc. This has meant a decrease in my spending on other preps but it's definitely been worth it. I will be remodeling the outbuilding into a prep workshop soon and we are going to put in a garden and greenhouse as well as a rabbit hutch (though this will be down the road). The house came with about a 3/4 of a cord of wood (I'm very happy about that) and several shelving units that were left behind by the previous owners. I also trudged around the property and found a few Osage orange trees (great for bow making) and found out that the nearby creek is much closer than I thought...only a few hundred yards from the back edge of our acreage! 

I also purchased a fire extinguisher, 9 pack of sponges, 80 count antibacterial wipes, a medium sized bottle of liquid laundry detergent, and another pack of toilet paper.


----------



## camo2460

Ras how big is the creek? can you fish in it or maybe run a few traps?


----------



## DJgang

Freyadog said:


> prepping(painting in and out and out buildings) our little 10 acre farm in the sw virginia mountains in hopes of finding a place in Northern Florida that we can afford.
> 
> Arthritis getting too bad to live in the cold any longer. Don't know who is grunting the loudiest me or 'thumper.


Ever thought about alabama or South Georgia? Taxes sure are much less in alabama than in Florida or GA though. Just a thought.....


----------



## dixiemama

Those of us with little girls---hair accessories! We aways try to keep some on hand but I really stocked up last night on bobby pins, clips and bands.


----------



## ksmama10

dixiemama said:


> Those of us with little girls---hair accessories! We aways try to keep some on hand but I really stocked up last night on bobby pins, clips and bands.


OTH, the very best way to find such things is when you're trying to vacuum....just sayin' Even if one's little girls are older, these things are good to stock. If one can't get to a beautician for regular hair cuts, we'll all be needing to keep the hair off our necks and out of our eyes somehow.


----------



## Toffee

ksmama10 said:


> OTH, the very best way to find such things is when you're trying to vacuum....just sayin' Even if one's little girls are older, these things are good to stock. If one can't get to a beautician for regular hair cuts, we'll all be needing to keep the hair off our necks and out of our eyes somehow.


My sister-in-law cuts her own. She just flips it over one shoulder and trims it to where she wants it and then flips it over the other shoulder and trims that side too.


----------



## ksmama10

Toffee said:


> My sister-in-law cuts her own. She just flips it over one shoulder and trims it to where she wants it and then flips it over the other shoulder and trims that side too.


One of my daughters cuts her own hair. I am not allowed near hair if I'm holding scissors..in a SHTF scenario, my dh or one if the daughters would be pressed into hair-trimming duty; I'll stick with feeding the troops.

I also will be excused from family singalongs by candlelight..their sanity and morale are important too


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> One of my daughters cuts her own hair. I am not allowed near hair if I'm holding scissors..in a SHTF scenario, my dh or one if the daughters would be pressed into hair-trimming duty; I'll stick with feeding the troops.
> 
> I also will be excused from family singalongs by candlelight..their sanity and morale are important too


My DH buzzes his hair to about 1/8 of an inch every few months or so. I need to get a hand held pair of Oster trimmers for him. That way he isn't reliant on electricity to groom.

I cut my own hair once a year if I have been dying it to get rid of split ends. I just start in the front and trim no shorter than 2 inches past my chin. I use to spend $55 every 6 months to have my hair cut in a 1940s midi/shingle cut before Roo was born but I just grew out my bangs and stopped dying my hair as often.

Every month I trim Roo's bangs since she still has short hair.


----------



## Grimm

Toffee said:


> I don't, but I did put them in the fridge for now.


Are you thinking of getting one?


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> My DH buzzes his hair to about 1/8 of an inch every few months or so. I need to get a hand held pair of Oster trimmers for him. That way he isn't reliant on electricity to groom.
> 
> I cut my own hair once a year if I have been dying it to get rid of split ends. I just start in the front and trim no shorter than 2 inches past my chin. I use to spend $55 every 6 months to have my hair cut in a 1940s midi/shingle cut before Roo was born but I just grew out my bangs and stopped dying my hair as often.
> 
> Every month I trim Roo's bangs since she still has short hair.


My hair used to be all one length(mostly) and almost waist length, til just over a year. Ago when I got it cut and layered to just below my shoulders. Most of my gray hair was on the underside, which showed when I wore my usual ponytail, bun, or princess-style dos. When I no longer pulled it back, people thought I'd dyed my hair! The downside is the price of routine cuts, since dh feels out of his league now. Today, I'm at the crossroads...it has been a long time since I had it cut, and I could either let it go and get it trimmed to grow out or get it layered again. I like it layered..more body when there is less weight and I'm asked about my 'perm'....but I liked it long back in the day. My scalp would often get sore from the weight and the hair being pulled back. I think for now, I will keep it cut...but stock bands, clips, scrunchies, ect, just in case I need Plan B.
Dh buzzes his hair too! Good idea about the non-electric clippers. My guy has joked about cutting out the middleman and just shaving his head..


----------



## ras1219como

camo2460 said:


> Ras how big is the creek? can you fish in it or maybe run a few traps?


Camo it's not big enough for fishing or trapping but it is a running water source


----------



## jazygirl

Went to Walgreen today and got 2 4lb bags of flour, 2 cans of ham, 2 jars of peanut butter, 2 jars of mayo, 4 boxes of honeynut cheerios, 2 boxes of plain cheerios (doggie treats). Then went to safeway and got 2 big boxes of matzo crackers for my food storage.


----------



## Grimm

I got all 12 of my tomato seedlings transplanted to small pots. I even got 4 of the 6 peas(2 didn't make it), one butternut transplanted. My pepper seeds haven't sprouted yet which is odd since the tomatoes(and squash) were 5+ years old and the peppers are seeds for this year. 

Got some more canning done. Not mush left in my freezer except chicken bits and veggies scraps for broth. I am debating making broth or pitching it all.

My strawberries are producing berries already and one of my raspberry plants has blooms. Plus my carrots are slowly getting bigger. Still far from harvest but getting taller everyday.


----------



## DJgang

My mother was a hairdresser and I learned a lot from her and 'working' for her.

I bought clippers and now cut my boys' hair. I got on YouTube and watched how to do some different things and mom has shown me some things as well. I use clippers on the bottom and scissors on top. 

I've been doing my own as well. Every six months I've let mom trim it and I've found a good color that I like, so I'm in business.  last time I went to a hairdresser it cost me 100.00. That was December 2011. My hair is mid way back. I'm shooting for waist some day and I don't care, yep, I'm 40yo.....


----------



## Tacitus

I got the wife's approval to set up a full-blown rotation shelving unit.

She has been slow to come around on the whole prepping thing, and our food coordination has been, well, non-existent. I've been stocking up, and she has tolerated me doing so.

But, now we've selected some fundamental foods that she uses all the time. We transferred primary buying responsibility for those selected items from her to me. She will no longer have to shop for the things she uses most; I will buy them in bulk, and stock up our rotation shelving area. When she needs them, she will just go to the rotation shelves. She won't have to ever run short on the basics, and she won't ever have to put those basic things on her shopping list again. She can always count on them already being in the house.

Progress!


----------



## Grimm

DJgang said:


> My mother was a hairdresser and I learned a lot from her and 'working' for her.
> 
> I bought clippers and now cut my boys' hair. I got on YouTube and watched how to do some different things and mom has shown me some things as well. I use clippers on the bottom and scissors on top.
> 
> I've been doing my own as well. Every six months I've let mom trim it and I've found a good color that I like, so I'm in business.  last time I went to a hairdresser it cost me 100.00. That was December 2011. My hair is mid way back. I'm shooting for waist some day and I don't care, yep, I'm 40yo.....


Do you dye your own hair with color from the drug store? I have 3 coupons for a free box for L'Oreal hair color.


----------



## Toffee

Grimm said:


> Are you thinking of getting one?


We are, it just hasn't been at the top of our list. I think we will be trying to get one sometime this year when we spot a good sale or a secondhand one.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

36 pounds coffee and 20 pairs socks.


----------



## PackerBacker

Got 2 full 20# LP tanks under $40 a piece.


----------



## Tacitus

SouthCentralUS said:


> 36 pounds coffee and 20 pairs socks.


I prefer to spend the extra money for coffee filters. But I suppose socks work, too.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I have 1200 coffee filters but will get more when they go on sale again.


----------



## Toffee

I didn't buy anything, but we did make a plan to pay off our (minor) credit card debt. I also prepped one of the garden beds about halfway and started the garden plan. I will be starting the tomatoes, cabbage, spinach, etc tomorrow inside and some outside. I did look at buying some bulk livestock lentils to clean up for us.


----------



## 21601mom

Thanks to Grimm, OCH, Prepper69 and a few others, I finally got a FoodSaver. Spent all weekend playing with it! I got a few dozen canning jars and sealed beans, dry milk, and rice. Also picked up 20lbs chicken breast and vac sealed those. Picking up red meat this weekend to vac seal. Also getting coffee. The bags I get are vac sealed, but I think the coffee will last longer if I seal them in jars. The FS is amazing! Can't believe I waited this long to get one!


----------



## Grimm

21601mom said:


> Thanks to Grimm, OCH, Prepper69 and a few others, I finally got a FoodSaver. Spent all weekend playing with it! I got a few dozen canning jars and sealed beans, dry milk, and rice. Also picked up 20lbs chicken breast and vac sealed those. Picking up red meat this weekend to vac seal. Also getting coffee. The bags I get are vac sealed, but I think the coffee will last longer if I seal them in jars. The FS is amazing! Can't believe I waited this long to get one!


Be careful vacuum sealing foods like the chicken. Canning is different from Vacuum sealing. Canning is meant to use heat to kill the cooties in the food. Vacuum sealing just takes out the air that make it stale.


----------



## ras1219como

A good friend of mines in-laws have a small farm and they grow vegetables that they sell to local restaurants. They currently have about 1,000 tomato seedlings of various varieties in a large greenhouse. I've been told that I can have a few crates after harvest. I'll be canning and dehydrating some as well as making sauces to can.


----------



## 21601mom

Good point Grimm. I vac sealed and then froze the chicken. Thanks for catching that!


----------



## MetalPrepper

I made a batch of jerky last nite and this weekend we are starting the gardens....


----------



## Grimm

21601mom said:


> Good point Grimm. I vac sealed and then froze the chicken. Thanks for catching that!


I just realized you didn't vacuum seal the raw chicken in jars then put them up.
:brickwall:

I had a bad brain fart.


----------



## seanallen

Been doing some work on a huuuuge! warehouse downtown getting it ready for resale. Have all kinds of junk everywhere. Miles of metal shelving and large metal bins. Me being me, i overloaded my poor ol work truck. Barely made it back to the casa. The kicker: my friends dad just bought ALL of this stuff for a rather nice amount of money!  i kept ten small parts bins and a lifetime supply of electrical tape for myself.


----------



## musketjim

Pickled some chicken gizzards and started dehydrating more veggies. Dehydrator crapped out and all the trays were full.:gaah: Pick up a new one tomorrow after medicinal plant class.:2thumb:


----------



## Grimm

musketjim said:


> Pickled some chicken gizzards and started dehydrating more veggies. Dehydrator crapped out and all the trays were full.:gaah: Pick up a new one tomorrow after medicinal plant class.:2thumb:


I might have to get a dehydrator after me finish moving.


----------



## Genevieve

Bought new batteries for the two Dueces and the Dump truck.

Had some trees go down from some snow and ice and cut them up and stacked the logs for aging for firewood.

Bought another case of FD fruits and one case of FD entrees 

Will be making appointment for eye exam and will be getting new glasses.

Topped off all our gas cans today and will be taking the vehicles in to get topped off too. Double checked the smaller propane cylinders ( for grills) to make sure they were full.


With NK talkin smack I'm trying to make sure we have everything we'll need in case something does go down.


----------



## Toffee

Yesterday, I got a new bed started which will triple the size of our garden and got a bunch of seeds planted. I also bought 800 more .22 rounds. And today I bought a 50 lb bag of flour which we be dumped into buckets for longer term storage.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Yesterday I got another 36 pounds coffee. Total of 72 pounds last week for 2.22 per pound. Good coffee too. Prepackaged in mylar pouches.

Today I was cleaning out an upstairs closet and found twenty two 12 gauge bird shot we thought was taken by someone when we gave them a gun. Gotta go back and make more room in that closet now.


----------



## PackerBacker

SouthCentralUS said:


> Yesterday I got another 36 pounds coffee. Total of 72 pounds last week for 2.22 per pound. Good coffee too. Prepackaged in mylar pouches.


Good buy. Where abouts you making that score?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

This store buys insurance write offs and sells them cheap to the public. This was apparently a restaurant or something that had the coffee. It is a small local owned store. The 18 pound boxes were not damaged in any way and they had a pot of the coffee for customers to try. After I tried it and bought the first 2 boxes I made a pot at home and it is fine. My husband told me to go back and get more. We go through a lot of coffee especially when the kids are here.


----------



## seanallen

Today i did a kinda out of ordinary prep. Been using cheezee bbq grills most of my life. Got to where i hate them with a purple passion. My reasoning for this new bbq grill was that if the power is gone, we could still have a way to cook w/o firing up the gennie. This new one i bought from Lowes. Has a full size propane grill on one end, with a buddy burner off the end. The other end has a full size charcoal grill w a buddy smoker on the end. This is most definately a MANS grill!  i know, i know... Its a stretch for a prep item but i fell in loooove with it when i saw it! Its the first propane grill ive ever owned.


----------



## dixiemama

That same grill is on our list next time we're at Lowes! My husband was drooling over the thing first time he saw it.


----------



## Tacitus

This thing?


----------



## dixiemama

That's it lol


----------



## Tacitus

Great!


----------



## musketjim

Attended medicinal plant class yesterday and purchase an edible plant book for myself and medicinal plant book for a friend.


----------



## WatchUr6

Ordered 4 more large capacity mags for my 10/22. Picked up 6 bricks of 22lr and 3 boxes of rifled hollow point slugs. I was excited because everything I bought was at pre-panic prices.


----------



## seanallen

Tacitus said:


> This thing?


Yup thats the one!! 


----------



## Grimm

musketjim said:


> Attended medicinal plant class yesterday and purchase an edible plant book for myself and medicinal plant book for a friend.


Which ones?


----------



## Grimm

We moved a trailer full of boxes up to the new house. We ran into some problems but now is not the time for a rant about landlords and leases.

Just got back from Walmart. I got 4 1-lb milk chocolate bunnies, a package of electrolyte ice pops, more seeds and a 2-pack of propane bottles. 

My DH is a choco-holic so I figured that if I bought 4 I could put them in the freezer and he could portion them out for a while. His eyes lit up when he saw them... 

That means they'll be gone within the month.


----------



## goshengirl

WatchUr6 said:


> Ordered 4 more large capacity mags for my 10/22. Picked up 6 bricks of 22lr and 3 boxes of rifled hollow point slugs. I was excited because everything I bought was at pre-panic prices.


Are you getting your ammo locally or online? I'm having a hard time finding anything for my 10/22...


----------



## headhunter

Finally orderd a Berkey water filter, I ordered the "light" with an extra set of filters. Saturday , I got the grand daughter and grandson out with their .22s. Hers is the pink Cricket and his a Henry lever. It was the 7 year old grand daughter's first time shooting off hand and grandpa was pleased. The grandson was using the 5 1/2" Ruger for a short. After a couple of magazines he went back to the Henry.
If anyone lives near a Shopko Home Town store they have quite a variety of ammo (no .22 RF) .38s for $17, .38 + P for $20, .44 Rem mag for $40, ,.270 both 130gr. and 150 gr. for $22 , 300 Win mag both 150 ans 180 gr.for $30, .308 both 150 and 180 gr. for $22. This was along MN northern tier and ND also.


----------



## WatchUr6

goshengirl said:


> Are you getting your ammo locally or online? I'm having a hard time finding anything for my 10/22...


Fortunately my local Walmart gets shipments of ammo daily. Lately they've been getting a lot of 22s, which I was pretty excited to see. I've also picked up some from my local big 5 store.


----------



## Toffee

Just be aware that CCI, Speer, and ATK make pretty dirty rounds, so you will have to put in more time cleaning.


----------



## jazygirl

I've started making my own powdered laundry detergent and today I made homemade bread. It was delicious!!. Next is homemade dishwasher soap.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Scoped out a possible BOL today. Also found 22lr at Walmart. Bought my limit.


----------



## Grimm

Started some more seeds. 

My raspberry plant has more flowers! I am excited about having home grown raspberries this year.


----------



## seanallen

Got some seed potatos today. Gonna clump them in vrious spots in yard this week.


----------



## Toffee

Planted corn and lettuce outside today. Under the weather, so not doing much. But I am going by Rite-Aid to check out post-Easter sakes there. Also, going to make a list of things to stock up on for the next 6 months as they go on sale and/or I get coupons.
Edit to add: Just got back from Walgreens and Rite-Aid. Picked up several bags of Reese's eggs and Skittles Jellybeans. Half off made for a good time to stock up. Also picked up over a dozen handwarmers for .25 each and 2 pairs of fleece pants for $2.50 each. Plus, extra taper candles that were on clearance and plastic silverware that was half off. Everything totaled out to less than $45 and priced out to $90 retail, so I am happy.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to Babies R Us for a pickup. I bought bug spray for Roo on clearance off their website and picked it up in store.(It was $2 a bottle online and $7 in store) Also got her a pair of snow boots for next winter for $5.


----------



## biobacon

Went back to Prepmart, ah Walmart yesterday and sure enough they had more stuff on sale and some from last time even more reduced. Bought a water bottle filtration system and two filters for $11 and a box of toilet sanatizers for $1. This should be my last post for a while here as I told the wife Im going to try real hard to not buy anything in April. Word is my gun store is getting in a ton of ammo this week.....


----------



## biobacon

My 500 .30 cal bullets were waiting on me when I came home today. Thank you fed ex man and RCBS. $15 in shipping isn't bad for $320 worth of bullets. If any of you arnt sure about the RCBS bucks or bullets rebate offer it only took about 4 weeks to get my bullets.


----------



## ksmama10

Relationship building: eldest son and his gf became parents yesterday afternoon. He really wanted us there, so when dh got off work, we drove nearly 200 miles round trip to meet our newest grandson, Sebastian. He's pretty cute, said with absolutely no bias whatsoever...


----------



## DJgang

ksmama10 said:


> Relationship building: eldest son and his gf became parents yesterday afternoon. He really wanted us there, so when dh got off work, we drove nearly 200 miles round trip to meet our newest grandson, Sebastian. He's pretty cute, said with absolutely no bias whatsoever...


Congratulations!!!! Is this first grand baby?


----------



## ksmama10

DJgang said:


> Congratulations!!!! Is this first grand baby?


No, he is our fourth. With ten kids, I guess he is gonna be part of a collection:teehee:


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> Relationship building: eldest son and his gf became parents yesterday afternoon. He really wanted us there, so when dh got off work, we drove nearly 200 miles round trip to meet our newest grandson, Sebastian. He's pretty cute, said with absolutely no bias whatsoever...


I have a cat named Sebastian.

My DH and I gave our pets names we liked because we thought we were not going to have kids... so Roo's name belonged to a weasel before she came along. That weasel was named after a Dr Who character.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> I have a cat named Sebastian.
> 
> My DH and I gave our pets names we liked because we thought we were not going to have kids... so Roo's name belonged to a weasel before she came along. That weasel was named after a Dr Who character.


Son's gf picked the name since baby was a boy; if he had been a she, dear son would have picked Lillian.. any way, she chose Sebastian so she could call him Bastian, after the boy in Never Ending Story. It's a nice name..


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> Son's gf picked the name since baby was a boy; if he had been a she, dear son would have picked Lillian.. any way, she chose Sebastian so she could call him Bastian, after the boy in Never Ending Story. It's a nice name..


My other cat is Lillian- Lilli-Bear for short!

Sebastian is called Sabby-Cat. Or Sib-o Sab-o by my DH. 

The rest of the furkids are Bailey, Dori, Alice and Winter the dog (aka Winnie)


----------



## headhunter

Although I can't claim another grand child, our Berkey Light water filter came yesterday as did the Sport Berkey and an extra set of filters. I'm a grinnin'.


----------



## biobacon

I got a bag of discount resses peanut butter eggs today while getting milk, but that's not a "long-term" prepp. LOL


----------



## ksmama10

biobacon said:


> I got a bag of discount resses peanut butter eggs today while getting milk, but that's not a "long-term" prepp. LOL


Yeah well, if SHTF on your drive home, you'd have your emergency quick energy comfort food category taken care of..sounds like a good score.:2thumb:


----------



## Grimm

biobacon said:


> I got a bag of discount resses peanut butter eggs today while getting milk, but that's not a "long-term" prepp. LOL


My DH would have those eaten before bed.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> My DH would have those eaten before bed.


Mine too. He's also a big fan of Good and Plenty, Twizzlers, and Hot Tamales.


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> Mine too. He's also a big fan of Good and Plenty, Twizzlers, and Hot Tamales.


I had gotten some 1lb chocolate bunnies last weekend and my DH has the first eaten and gone! I fear for the other 4 in the freezer! Not to mention the Dove chocolate eggs Roo got were gone that night!


----------



## HomegrownGal

Wow! Where do I begin? ) On Wednesday April 3rd


----------



## HomegrownGal

Oops! Hit send by mistake! I closed on my homestead of 18.5 acres! It's 3 miles from my eldest daughter, and my middle daughter and her 3 little ones are moving in with me!

Got the garden tilled Thursday. Purchased 40 tomato plants today at Home Depot for $2 each! A friend pressure washed the inside of the tobacco barn! There is a chicken coop that we are repairing.

There is a fireplace the length of the wall in the basement by the carport with built in blowers! The other side of the basement sports a concrete and brick pad for a Woodstove. We have a canning kitchen, pantry and full bath in the basement. Two full baths upstairs and three bedrooms.

A fruit and nut orchard is planted on the north side of the hill down from the backyard towards a field. Since this was a bank-owned property, it is sorely neglected! We found a small vineyard not far from the barn. Pines have started growing up in one field, but oak's in the back!

There is well water and a whole house filter.. I'm having a pond dug and perhaps a hugelkulture Swale or two! 

Let the work begin!! )


----------



## Justaguy987

Just finished a double batch of strawberry jam. Two more doubles and I will be looking for more berries! My wife thought I was crazy six years ago when I made the first batch. She did not grow up in a house of prepping or preserving anything. But this is the only jam she likes now. I just wish I had room to can and store other stuff.


----------



## Genevieve

Finally made it to the Amish discount store. Bought 25 bags of coffee @ $2.50 each. Two more packs of TP that will last us about 16 weeks ( working on year 2 of tp), 10 cans each of young peas, sweet corn and greenbeans @ .50 a can, seven boxes of mouse and rat poison @ $2 each, and twelve bottles of different dressings @ .89 each

Today I head up to the Mennonite discount grocery for my wheat , sugar, and oats.


----------



## dixiemama

1/2 gallon canning jars 6 for $12! Bought both cases.


----------



## mojo4

HomegrownGal said:


> Oops! Hit send by mistake! I closed on my homestead of 18.5 acres! It's 3 miles from my eldest daughter, and my middle daughter and her 3 little ones are moving in with me!
> 
> Got the garden tilled Thursday. Purchased 40 tomato plants today at Home Depot for $2 each! A friend pressure washed the inside of the tobacco barn! There is a chicken coop that we are repairing.
> 
> There is a fireplace the length of the wall in the basement by the carport with built in blowers! The other side of the basement sports a concrete and brick pad for a Woodstove. We have a canning kitchen, pantry and full bath in the basement. Two full baths upstairs and three bedrooms.
> 
> A fruit and nut orchard is planted on the north side of the hill down from the backyard towards a field. Since this was a bank-owned property, it is sorely neglected! We found a small vineyard not far from the barn. Pines have started growing up in one field, but oak's in the back!
> 
> There is well water and a whole house filter.. I'm having a pond dug and perhaps a hugelkulture Swale or two!
> 
> Let the work begin!! )


Wow!! That sounds like an awesome homestead!! Congrats, now you can get to work. And work. And work! Makes me wish I had more land too. Super jealous. Oh, and I bought some coffee and beans. Not a farm. But close.


----------



## ksmama10

Just ordered a foodsaver, saving $45 with some gift cards from Swag Bucks. Next payday, I'll order the jar sealers.


----------



## WatchUr6

Picked up 2lbs of pool shock, which will treat 20k gallons. I believe in redundancy. Now I have three different ways of treating water.

Tomorrow my father and I will hit the local Walmart for 22lr. My guy gave me a heads up that they are getting 10 bricks. So we will each get our limit of 3 each.


----------



## biobacon

Sad to say the eggs didn't make it LOL


----------



## ksmama10

biobacon said:


> Sad to say the eggs didn't make it LOL


Hmm. Sad? Do I detect a trace of crocodile tears on your face?


----------



## biobacon

ksmama10 said:


> Hmm. Sad? Do I detect a trace of crocodile tears on your face?


No, my tears are made of chocolate and peanut butter


----------



## Genevieve

ksmama10 said:


> Just ordered a foodsaver, saving $45 with some gift cards from Swag Bucks. Next payday, I'll order the jar sealers.


jar sealers are VERY handy. I like it when I can dry things and then store them in the jars sealed. they last so much longer it ain't even funny. Make sure you get both large and small(regular) size.( just a reminder lol)

I store a lot of my loose teas in jars sealed this way.


----------



## ksmama10

biobacon said:


> No, my tears are made of chocolate and peanut butter


Crazy thought.. I wonder if there are tourist shops in Florida that sell chocolate crocodiles? If not, why ever not?


----------



## biobacon

Well we have chocolate buckeyes, (well chocolate and peanut butter emmmm)
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/buckeyes-i/Detail.aspx


----------



## smaj100

Wow where to start. Im finally sitting down after a week of nonstop working. Flew home from the ME friday am, picked up the skid steer and building materials and commenced to digging 30 acres of new pasture fencing for the horses, goats and soon to be a couple calves.

Also got all the pieces for the wifes new "evil black gun" in 300 blackout. 

Time to get back on the plane and head back to work...


----------



## 8thDayStranger

So far this week I have found a decent BOL, picked up a basic country skills book for a quarter, procured a free canner and tons of jars from my maw maw in law, and picked up ten of these for a buck each:









I was hoping they would work for dry goods storage with an O2 absorber dropped in.

Also picked up a $100 skillet from the thrift store for $5.

Headed out the door now to go yard saling and junk shopping. Hoping for some good scores.


----------



## ras1219como

DH and I got a cat yesterday from the humane society. My DH is a cat person and I'm hoping she'll be a good mouser once she's full grown. My parents are coming by next weekend and we will be fixing up the old shed to be a prep workshop and maybe putting in a fire pit. My mother will also be bringing her canner so I can get a lesson and maybe start canning a few goods. And I'm hoping to get some more wood chopped up to add to my firewood stores.


----------



## Grimm

ras1219como said:


> DH and I got a cat yesterday from the humane society. My DH is a cat person and I'm hoping she'll be a good mouser once she's full grown. My parents are coming by next weekend and we will be fixing up the old shed to be a prep workshop and maybe putting in a fire pit. My mother will also be bringing her canner so I can get a lesson and maybe start canning a few goods. And I'm hoping to get some more wood chopped up to add to my firewood stores.


You can test her skills while she is a kitten. Get a feeder mouse from a pet store and put it in an empty bathtub. Then put the kitten in and let her play.

We have 5 cats and 3 are proven mousers. The other 2 have no clue what a mouse is yet. But they are good fly catchers.


----------



## Toffee

Our cats are both mousers. One doesn't even have front claws and neither were shown how to mouse by anyone.
I did finally get a foodsaver ordered today. They have an awesome deal right now with orders over $35 or so where they add in a canister kit and free shipping. So, I ordered the Chef's Kit.
We went out shooting last week, but I had a minor panic attack, so we will be trying again soon. I am determined to make this work.
All of my veggies are coming up fairly well. We are putting a fence in next week around the new garden area and I convinced the DH to help me build a greenhouse this summer, so we will have tons and tons of veggies next year hopefully.


----------



## Tacitus

Food bars for my Get Home Bags:

Datrex
Mainstay
S.O.S.
Millenium

I got full assortment for variety during the long walk home if the family is on a trip...but these things are heavier than I thought they'd be! I'm glad I have them, and I will buy some MRE's to complement them. But I will definitely be relying on the freeze dried foods with filtered/purified water for the long haul hikes.

Also, some canned stuff to work on my "dairy" prep category (cheese powder, dried scrambled egg mix...not sure why people put eggs in the dairy category, but it works for me).

And, I finally got some seeds...just heirloom seeds packaged for storage. I don't have a garden yet, but I had to start scratching that itch. And, at least now I have some seeds I can use _if I have to_. I already have access to tools. I just need to improve my gardening knowledge.

Oh, and I picked up a bunch of Mylar bags and oxygen absorbers.

GHB supplies, dairy prep, seeds, and storage supplies...

*A banner day in the Tacitus household!!*


----------



## Toffee

Tacitus said:


> Food bars for my Get Home Bags:
> 
> Datrex
> Mainstay
> S.O.S.
> Millenium
> 
> I got full assortment for variety during the long walk home if the family is on a trip...but these things are heavier than I thought they'd be! I'm glad I have them, and I will buy some MRE's to complement them. But I will definitely be relying on the freeze dried foods with filtered/purified water for the long haul hikes.


Did you try any of the bars? We just tried the Mainstay and I was thinking about just buying those as we liked the flavor, but if the others are good then I can mix and match.


----------



## Grimm

Toffee said:


> Did you try any of the bars? We just tried the Mainstay and I was thinking about just buying those as we liked the flavor, but if the others are good then I can mix and match.


We have tried the Millennium bars. I prefer those for taste and variety.


----------



## Tacitus

Toffee said:


> Did you try any of the bars?


I have not yet tried them. The problem with some of them (as far as tasting them) is that the "bar" is actually multiple bars in a vacuum packed bag, and if you open "one" of the packages, you end up eating 4 or 6 bars or more, because you've ruined the storage seal. Unless I buy some more, my plan is to keep all of them sealed for now. If I need to eat them, I don't think I will care about the flavor at all. When they start nearing their expiration date, I will start rotating them out. So look for my review of them in a few years. 

The Datrex bars are supposed to taste like shortbread cookies with a coconut flavor. I love coconut, so I suspect I will like them more than the other bars which supposedly taste like lemon cookies.

The Millenium bars are all individually packed, and come in a variety of different flavors:

raspberry
blueberry
vanilla
cherry
orange
apricot
tropical fruit
lemon
coconut

They are all vacuum packed, unlike most of the energy bars at local stores.


----------



## Tacitus

I just read elsewhere that the vacuum packaging fails over time if you aren't careful how you store the bars. That is, you must store them to prevent abrasion from rubbing, which might occur, for example, when a GHB/BOB is moved around, jostling the contents. I did notice that some of these bars have sharp corners, which apparently is where the packaging fails. Some people store them in freezer bags to provide some more protection. Maybe food savor bagging them would be best if they are going to be stored in a bag.


----------



## Grimm

Tacitus said:


> I just read elsewhere that the vacuum packaging fails over time if you aren't careful how you store the bars. That is, you must store them to prevent abrasion from rubbing, which might occur, for example, when a GHB/BOB is moved around, jostling the contents. I did notice that some of these bars have sharp corners, which apparently is where the packaging fails. Some people store them in freezer bags to provide some more protection. Maybe food savor bagging them would be best if they are going to be stored in a bag.


If the packaging fails I'd vacuum seal them with my Foodsaver then store in the freezer. Or even store in a mylar bag with an oxygen absorber?


----------



## readytogo

*Bow Fishing*



mosquitomountainman said:


> We plan on getting a tower built for our solar panels to get them higher for more efficiency.
> 
> Garden expansion is in the works again for this year including working over some unfenced land for growing grain. (If there's no fence around the garden to keep the deer and bears out you they will destroy it.)
> 
> Another root cellar is also in the works. The first is too small for our increased garden output and it wil also be set up for better use as a fallout shelter.
> 
> I just finished my first self-bow this week. (A self-bow is a wooden bow without any backings. A purely primitive bow.) I enjoy bowhunting and have gone from recurves to compounds then back to recurves and logbows and now to a self-bow. I love bowhunting because of the challenge. The home-made bow is also part of our effort to be self-sufficient.
> 
> My wife and I are working on weight loss and getting in better shape. We've both shed some pounds this winter but outdoor activity has been difficult due to our unseasonably warm winter and lack of snow. It's been more like spring breakup this winter than real winter. I've lost about 85 pounds over the last few years but the last 40 is coming off hard.
> 
> We feel an urgency this year that I've never felt before. With the world economic situation so unstable I believe this is the worst year I can remember where I've been concerned with world-wide stability. We are fairly well prepared overall and now are concerned primarily with expanding upon what we've already done.


Have you try bow fishing?.My goal is to loose 100 more pounds, losing about 2 per week,keep trying you`ll get there


----------



## DJgang

headhunter said:


> Although I can't claim another grand child, our Berkey Light water filter came yesterday as did the Sport Berkey and an extra set of filters. I'm a grinnin'.


To a prepper that's just as grand as a new grand kid!!! Congrats! :laugh:


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## musketjim

Finished dehydrating some cherries on my new dehydrator and mixed them with some other fruit I had previously finished. Picked up some good wine on sale. Medicinal use only of course:beercheer:.


----------



## ras1219como

Grimm said:


> You can test her skills while she is a kitten. Get a feeder mouse from a pet store and put it in an empty bathtub. Then put the kitten in and let her play.
> 
> We have 5 cats and 3 are proven mousers. The other 2 have no clue what a mouse is yet. But they are good fly catchers.


I will have to try that out. She's a very laid back kitty and hasn't really been too playful she likes to lounge more than anything so I'm not sure how strong her drive will be to go mouse hunting.


----------



## dixiemama

Replaced old gas lines with thick walled steel at house. Took all day but got it done.


----------



## biobacon

Dug a new garden plot yesterday and got a pack of 10 feet warmers for $1 at walmart. My family is going picknicking/fishing today with two families from our group. My 1 and a half year old wouldn't let go of a fishing rod as I was loading the car an hour ago. My 3 and a half year old was checking his tackle box before bed last night. Good stuff.


----------



## dixiemama

Camp out this coming wknd with Boy Scouts; bow/gun training, canoeing/fishing as well as primitive living training. Weather is supposed to be nice, if a little wet. Whole family going!


----------



## goshengirl

Spent past few days in Cincinnati and the Midwest Homeschool Convention. Took care of some short-term and long-term education plans (materials, curriculum, etc.). Refined my long-term list of materials, so that I can buy items for the future sooner rather than later (as I am able). Also working on learning more ways to teach without materials, in case that becomes necessary. This is a challenge for me, as I like my teaching goodies and the smell of new books.


----------



## Foreverautumn

goshengirl said:


> Spent past few days in Cincinnati and the Midwest Homeschool Convention. Took care of some short-term and long-term education plans (materials, curriculum, etc.). Refined my long-term list of materials, so that I can buy items for the future sooner rather than later (as I am able). Also working on learning more ways to teach without materials, in case that becomes necessary. This is a challenge for me, as I like my teaching goodies and the smell of new books.


<LIBTARD MODE: ON> You...you mean...you actually...*GASP!* HOMESCHOOL your children? :eyebulge: NOOOOOOOOO! vract: How DARE you think you can do ANYTHING better than the Government can? EVERYONE that homeschools their kids just winds up teaching them SATANISM and WITCHCRAFT and even WORSE...CREATIONISM!!!!! AAAAAAHH! And...and they won't get to be [STRIKE]bullied/assaulted/terrorized by other students[/STRIKE] socialised properly!!!

You...you...you sexist/bigot/racist/homophobe, you! You probably don't even believe what CNN says, DO YOU???!!! You probably just sit around all day listening to Rush Limbaugh, I'll bet! <LIBTARD MODE: OFF>


----------



## Foreverautumn

So far this month, I've paid down another $150 on my student loan, put another $100 into savings, another $20 into my emergency cash fund, downloaded a couple of machinist's manuals (dating around the turn of the 20th century, so I got them for free) for my Nook, bought 12 cans of whole-grain Lasagna, 12 cans of spaghetti and meatballs and 20 AAA batteries. :congrat::flower::2thumb::woohoo::trophy1:

You can tell I'm a little bit proud of myself! And I believe this makes my 100th post! :woohoo:


----------



## Radmaximus

Not sure if this would be considered prepping, but spent some time over the last couple of months doing the paperwork and jumping through the hoops, applied for and received my Federal Firearms License as a dealer/manufacturer of firearms and ammunition. If nothing else I can help my friends and I save a few bucks on our firearms needs!

Also received a link to a PDF on 20 ways the government is spying on us, thought I would post it here for anyone who would like to look at it! Hope its OK to attach that here! Prep On All!


----------



## goshengirl

Foreverautumn said:


> How DARE you think you can do ANYTHING better than the Government can? EVERYONE that homeschools their kids just winds up teaching them SATANISM and WITCHCRAFT and even WORSE...CREATIONISM!!!!! AAAAAAHH!


Oh, it's worse than that! I actually promote having my children think for themselves! They're going to make lousy comrades.


----------



## biobacon

wife got me a box of .223 while we were getting worms yesterday.


----------



## LongRider

Foreverautumn said:


> So far this month, I've paid down another $150 on my student loan, put another $100 into savings, another $20 into my emergency cash fund, ............................. You can tell I'm a little bit proud of myself! And I believe this makes my 100th post! :woohoo:


You have every right to be. Paying off your debt becoming debt free is one of the most important steps to becoming truly free there is. Keep up the good work.


----------



## biobacon

goshengirl said:


> Oh, it's worse than that! I actually promote having my children think for themselves! They're going to make lousy comrades.


----------



## Grimm

We went up to the mountain house this weekend to move up some more boxes and some of our food storage. Took a hike around the property and found a tree that has white-ish blooms on it. Not sure if it is a cherry or apple tree but we will find out soon.  Tons of oaks around the house so acorns will be aplenty! 

I picked out the site for my garden beds too. I just have to till the dirt and remove some rocks before the beds can be built. 

The neighbors down the hill told us that there is a snow every May around Mother's Day so to keep all garden starts inside till after it melts. They also mentioned that to keep the deer and raccoons out of the garden we should plant extra and put up a small mesh chicken wire fence. The bears are not an issue even though the house and property is on the border of a bear/wildlife preserve. They mostly want to rummage the trash cans.

I can't wait until this weekend when we will be at the mountain house full time!


----------



## Foreverautumn

goshengirl said:


> Oh, it's worse than that! I actually promote having my children think for themselves! They're going to make lousy comrades.


Actually think for themselves? What IS this world COMING TO? Lenin, Chairman Mao, Stalin, Saul Alinsky, and Ho Chi Minh, et al, must be SPINNING in their graves! Hmmmm....That gives me an idea!:idea: Maybe we can hook the old geezers up to some generators - energy problem SOLVED!!!:2thumb:


----------



## biobacon

people as batteries? I think Ive seen that movie.


----------



## headhunter

The ordered canteen cups arrived, so into the "get home bag" they went. In spite of a weight penality I went with SS. A long time ago, I spent several summers eating out of mostly Al mess kits and towards summers end everything tasted of aluminum. No more, too much, anytime I see Al mess gear, the brain still reacts.


----------



## Freyadog

Ordered a case of foodsaver bags, a new canner-30 qt.(this makes 4 canners now) on sale this month at beprepared, 4 cases of 1/2 gal. jars for 9$ a case(like to have fell out on the price) and added about 200$ in storage goods.


----------



## haley4217

Want to branch off a little on the thread to suggest that Prepping includes more than stocking up or building a bug out bag.

1. Started an experiment today in the hen coop. In the event that the power grid goes down and I can't plug in an incubator I'll need a hen to go broody to hatch eggs. Trying today to see if I can encourage a hen to go broody. Making the coop a little darker and not leaving the door open. Putting several days of eggs in a remote nesting box to see if I can encourage the hen by providing her a clutch to sit on.
2. Got another 100 asparagus crowns to add a fourth row to the garden.
3. Put up about 300 bales of wheat straw to use as mulch around plants and to turn in to the soil for organic matter.
4. Expanded tone garden by almost an acre to give me more room to grow plants for seed without taking away from vegetable production.
5. Downloaded additional survival and how-to booklets for the IPAD. Should receive my goal zero solar cells and charging unit to keep the IPAD charged if the grid goes down.
6. Ordered 4 life straws last night.

Today's another day...... Prepping is being prepared which includes developing skills, increasing knowledge and keeping alert for signs.


----------



## Grimm

haley4217 said:


> Want to branch off a little on the thread to suggest that Prepping includes more than stocking up or building a bug out bag.
> 
> 1. Started an experiment today in the hen coop. In the event that the power grid goes down and I can't plug in an incubator I'll need a hen to go broody to hatch eggs. Trying today to see if I can encourage a hen to go broody. Making the coop a little darker and not leaving the door open. Putting several days of eggs in a remote nesting box to see if I can encourage the hen by providing her a clutch to sit on.


You could try "dummy" eggs. I have seen hens and even ducks take to a clutch of dummy eggs made of porcelain/ceramic when the weather is a bit cooler.


----------



## biobacon

haley4217 said:


> Want to branch off a little on the thread to suggest that Prepping includes more than stocking up or building a bug out bag.
> 
> 1. Started an experiment today in the hen coop. In the event that the power grid goes down and I can't plug in an incubator I'll need a hen to go broody to hatch eggs. Trying today to see if I can encourage a hen to go broody. Making the coop a little darker and not leaving the door open. Putting several days of eggs in a remote nesting box to see if I can encourage the hen by providing her a clutch to sit on.
> 2. Got another 100 asparagus crowns to add a fourth row to the garden.
> 3. Put up about 300 bales of wheat straw to use as mulch around plants and to turn in to the soil for organic matter.
> 4. Expanded tone garden by almost an acre to give me more room to grow plants for seed without taking away from vegetable production.
> 5. Downloaded additional survival and how-to booklets for the IPAD. Should receive my goal zero solar cells and charging unit to keep the IPAD charged if the grid goes down.
> 6. Ordered 4 life straws last night.
> 
> Today's another day...... Prepping is being prepared which includes developing skills, increasing knowledge and keeping alert for signs.


No that's not branching out at all. That's long term prepping. I dug most of a new garden plot after work today myself. I only had one small one last year and will have six this year, just gota get them done in the next two weeks because Im going hunting for the first time, o I can hear the gobbler calling me LOL. After I bring the garden in I get to practice my new skill of canning I learned because of this site last year. Later Im going to put that retaining pin on my reloading press that I also learned how to do because of this site. Heck you know what? Im gona stop typing and go dig some more.


----------



## Wellrounded

haley4217 said:


> Want to branch off a little on the thread to suggest that Prepping includes more than stocking up or building a bug out bag.
> 
> 1. Started an experiment today in the hen coop. In the event that the power grid goes down and I can't plug in an incubator I'll need a hen to go broody to hatch eggs. Trying today to see if I can encourage a hen to go broody. Making the coop a little darker and not leaving the door open. Putting several days of eggs in a remote nesting box to see if I can encourage the hen by providing her a clutch to sit on.
> 2. Got another 100 asparagus crowns to add a fourth row to the garden.
> 3. Put up about 300 bales of wheat straw to use as mulch around plants and to turn in to the soil for organic matter.
> 4. Expanded tone garden by almost an acre to give me more room to grow plants for seed without taking away from vegetable production.
> 5. Downloaded additional survival and how-to booklets for the IPAD. Should receive my goal zero solar cells and charging unit to keep the IPAD charged if the grid goes down.
> 6. Ordered 4 life straws last night.
> 
> Today's another day...... Prepping is being prepared which includes developing skills, increasing knowledge and keeping alert for signs.


Nearly all my prepping these days is about farming, preserving and learning. Increasing what we can do on the farm without outside help and changing things so that we can manage as we get older.


----------



## gabbyj310

Just got back from Fl with a load of "stuff" from my old house.Still can't move into my "place " as yet but working on it.I stopped in Wal-Mart in several states(for gas) decided to check out their garden dept.Found strawberry plants for 50cents each and a TON of spring bulbs on sale.My reasoning for this is those beautiful flowers smell sooooo good and just make you smile when you look at them(to me a good state of mind makes me a smarter prepper)also found warm hoods,scarfs jackets and gloves cheap,cheap cheap.My next door neighbor leaves his horse in my "backyard" for now.They keep down the grass and lots of free fertilizer
Just a heads up.... if you live in the Tn or Ky area there is a Amish auction this coming Sat evening in Lewisburg Ky.


----------



## memrymaker

Ordering a dehydrator and foodsaver, finally.  Also getting new herbs for the warmer season and some container plants going - potatoes, strawberries and tomatoes.


----------



## biobacon

memrymaker said:


> Ordering a dehydrator and foodsaver, finally.  Also getting new herbs for the warmer season and some container plants going - potatoes, strawberries and tomatoes.


Next year after deer season look for them at the thrift stores, I found two brand new ones this year. I paid $5 for one that sells for $40-$50 and $13 for one that sells for $65-$70 on amazon, the box had never been opened. It was ether an unwanted Christmas gift or s I suspect the product of an unlucky hunter.


----------



## Foreverautumn

biobacon said:


> people as batteries? I think Ive seen that movie.


Why the heck NOT? They'd actually be USEFUL for something other than generating hot air while they were alive!


----------



## ras1219como

Got a new splitting wedge and a new splitting maul. Going to be chopping a lot of firewood...hoping to get a minimum of three cords stored up in the next few months.


----------



## dixiemama

3 more boxes of 22lr added! That's 6 so far this week, and I'll keep going back until it runs out.


----------



## Grimm

We ran to Ralphs/Krogers last night for a few fresh groceries to last til Sat. Mostly things for Roo and my DH's lunches. My DH has been taking MREs to work for lunch and never told me! I found the packaging in the trash yesterday so I made a point of going to the store. We haven't been in a few weeks so we got lost in the store getting the few things we needed. 

They are having their 10 for $10 sale again so we stuck with items that were on sale. I grabbed 4 bottles of hand soap. Now that we are moving to the mountain house (this weekend) we will have an extra sink so I need to add more soap. I also grabbed some cleaning supplies on sale. I have to scrub out the utility sink in the new house so I want to get a head start on extra cleaning supplies.

Rite Aid is having a sale BOGO free. I got the last 2 bottles of Purex Crystals which I use in our homemade laundry detergent. I'll hit a different one later this week to get some more before the sale ends. 

My DH has been stressing about finishing the packing before Saturday when we get the uhaul. I have been packing while he is at work and he was shocked how much I got done! Truth be told I just took the pictures off the walls and stacked the packed boxes.


----------



## ksmama10

My food saver arrived yesterday; waiting on the regular jar attachment today. Will order the other one next payday. About to dehydrate some frozen veggies so I can give the new 'toy' a trial run. Don't tell anyone, but this prepping stuff is fun:teehee:


----------



## biobacon

Grimm said:


> Truth be told I just took the pictures off the walls and stacked the packed boxes.


cheater LOL Good luck with the house. Im so happy for you.


----------



## Grimm

biobacon said:


> cheater LOL Good luck with the house. Im so happy for you.


HEY! I packed Roo's room 100% by myself! 

I have also been culling some of the things we really don't have a use for. Plus I have been packing our food storage and supplies. He has been taking care of the heavy things since I am a "weak" little thing...!


----------



## seanallen

Got a used Yamaha 4-wheeler 4-WD 450 ci today chheeeaaappppp! Im so stinkin proud of myself!! End of hunting season= good deals. Has snorkel, racks, rifle boot, and stealth exhaust. Needs a winch, spotlight, and new tires. Runs like a scalded dog!


----------



## headhunter

Yep! A really good thing is the beast fits a 6 1/2 ft. pick-up bed, gate closed, with a block in front to keep from taking the rear window out. When everything gets locked in steering can be a little cantankerous, but it pulls like crazy - even a bull elk up hill! They start easily when it gets a little cold.
Remember to shut the gas off when yur not riding - the aluminum needle valve mine was equipped with didn't like ethanol.
If I remember right its only like 430cc s, I won't tell if you won't.


----------



## Justaguy987

I hit up a "case lot" sale today at a local grocery store. It is always nice when you can walk out if a place with a cart full us canned goods and nobody looks at you funny!!! Keep prepping, we are all in this together.


----------



## Toffee

Transplanted my bush beans to a larger container. They were growing way too big for the one they were in. And we are putting my car up for sale/trade so that we can get a small pickup. We need that more right now.


----------



## seanallen

headhunter said:


> Yep! A really good thing is the beast fits a 6 1/2 ft. pick-up bed, gate closed, with a block in front to keep from taking the rear window out. When everything gets locked in steering can be a little cantankerous, but it pulls like crazy - even a bull elk up hill! They start easily when it gets a little cold.
> Remember to shut the gas off when yur not riding - the aluminum needle valve mine was equipped with didn't like ethanol.
> If I remember right its only like 430cc s, I won't tell if you won't.


Yup. I heard this one (2002) didnt like ethanol, so im running ethanol-free right now. A little more expensive, but hey, a couple gallons a week max aint gonna break my bank. Drove it on my property first time last night. Gotta say im really impressed. Have a red clay hill, 30' high, about 30 dgree angle slope, took it like it was flat. Better tires would help though. Kinda iffy on the snorkel though. Looks cool but i dont see me going off into creeks a whole lot.


----------



## headhunter

I'm running mine on ethanol. Wen I had the problem to cost me $200 to take it to dealer (it had almost started , then died, found about 1/2 inch of gas in the air filter and it was 6 mo. old) I was one unhappy camper when I was told the fix was going to a steel needle valve. It would have cost Yamaha maybe 10 cents additional. Being me, I called Yamaha and a sales rep told me I should never use ethanol, in fact he had just attended a meeting where their engineers told them the engines where never designed for ethanol. In turn I asked how many machines Yamaha sold in MN and other states where ethanol was mandated. I had his name and number, so I got of the phone read my manual and called him back. When he answered, I asked him to open his computer to the page and asked him to read. He couldn't believe that the manual said ethanol was okay. He offered me $200 worth of Yamaha products so I ended up with a fancy gun scabbard and a bash plate (I couldn't believe the originals were plastic.) I still like my machine.


----------



## gabbyj310

I scored big time at Wal-Mart they had a huge basket of genric brand "goodies" for 88 cents each.Allergery meds, anti gas,pain relivers,anti itch cream,cold med, etc.Exp date was good for awhile too.Got several.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Hardening off my plants for the garden. Finally got a long enough break in the rain to get the new garden spot plowed and disked. Hopefully it'll hold off raining enough to dry up yesterday's rain by Sunday so I can till it once and plant next week.


----------



## Toffee

Got my food saver today. I didn't have time to try it, but I'm very excited. We couldn't get the tiller to work, so I think is just going to have to be done by hand. Hopefully, it will rain some, so the ground softens up.


----------



## ras1219como

Got a few hundred rounds of anmo for the scary black guns and a box of 9mm too.

Also been experimenting with a pasta sauce recipe. Hope I can find a good one so I can can up a bunch.


----------



## Grimm

My DH is going to kill me Buuuuuuut...

I ran out to Walmart to get a cheap cat carrier and ended up leaving with the rest of the ingredients for my homemade laundry detergent, more electrolyte freezer pops (20 for $1!), a first aid kit for $2 and some fruit puree for Roo's snacks.

I ended up getting the cat carrier from the pet store (we are one short...) and 12 cans of cat food for $0.25 each. 

Everything is still hidden in the car trunk and I will pack it up in the morning when we start the move...!


----------



## gabbyj310

I use to put all the new clothes(on sale) I bought for me and the kids in the back of the closet.Then after awhile I would bring them out and say " Oh I've had this for ages" which by that time I had..


----------



## Foreverautumn

Grimm said:


> My DH is going to kill me Buuuuuuut...


Well, we've ALL gotta go SOMETIME!


----------



## dixiemama

At least it was for a good cause! We all do the same but I leave mine in the car and throw out receipts so he can't check dates.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Grabbed a few more bags of rice and a couple bags of peas today. Also got 66 rolls of TP. Picked up more powerbars and the misses got some lady products on sale. Got Knorrs sides at publix on sale for I think a quarter a bag so we picked up ten of those as well.


----------



## Toffee

Got a 6 x 4 foot section done today in doing the garden by hand. Lots more to do, but it started snowing and I had a wedding to go to. Also, put another pineapple in the dehydrator. I'm not gung to be doing much next week, as I have to work 6 days, but we shall see.


----------



## dixiemama

We have delivered the logs to the lumber mill for processing, garden isn't getting loads of fresh rich dirt this coming week and we're looking at livestock to buy.


----------



## mojo4

I finally found some .22 ammo! Its been out of stock for so long I thought they stopped making them! Now for a nice little .22 pistol......


----------



## headhunter

The wife purchased a set of new snow pants (water proof and insulated), fortunately she watched the cleck as it was rung up the price showed as $57 instead of the $27 we were expecting. When the clerk was finished it showed $19 - go figure. 
She picked up a polarfleece jacket for rhe grand daughter and a fall wt. insulated jacket supposedly waterproof "Northface" on 1/2 price for $45. Both jackets are big enough the shoud be wearable for the next two falls, I hope. 
The Ruger SR9c I ordered two months ago arrived Friday. The clerk claimed that firearms are starting to come down the pipe. Started at only 15 yds. Good group , verticle alignment VG but 8" low, not a problem. Freezing rain today, I think we'll play with the elevation tomorrow.


----------



## seanallen

Found out im going hog hunting in the Delta for the next few weekends. Gotta clean out the freezer and make some room. This would be an excellent time for me to start my education on dehydrating and vacusealing meats.


----------



## LongRider

Wellrounded said:


> Nearly all my prepping these days is about farming, preserving and learning. Increasing what we can do on the farm without outside help and changing things so that we can manage as we get older.


True that, it always has been more about doing and learning than accumulating.


----------



## memrymaker

Planted some strawberries and tomatoes today.


----------



## musketjim

Hiked to BOL yesterday, dropped off some gear, beautiful day for a 17 mile round trip. Picked up a couple of repaired rifles Fri. Had a feed and extraction problem on my .30-.30, runs like a champ now and had sights repaired on little .22. Had open sites, replaced with peep sight. :2thumb:


----------



## Toffee

Worked in the garden for an hour or so today after work. Managed to get about 1/3 of the new area dug up and found all sorts of huge rocks and a buried log, so probably a good thing I didn't use any of the rollers. Also found a bunch of carrots as I was digging, but I'm scratching my head because I'm nit sure where they came from.


----------



## ras1219como

Finally got a foodsaver! Can't wait to start vacuum packing! Need to get a jar accessory though...


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

got a few new things.......

these were still in box items......

















and we picked up 4 military gensets....3 in cages and one in sound proof enclosure......they say they're way under-rated at 3000 watts...more in the neighborhood of 5000+ watts...


----------



## dixiemama

Haven't been doing much lately...we did get some fresh dirt for the garden that we hope to have a fall harvest with, picked up more canning jars and dry staples. Also planning the cubscout camp out for this summer to my Potter family ancestral home (Breaks Interstate Park). Don't kill me for giving away the location, it's great training for anyone and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

good possibility that one of the 5-ton 6x6's will be retired this spring...it is next on my list of must-have items to aquire.....


----------



## Grimm

Not really an item but more of a test...

We have been living full time at the mountain house since Sat night. Since our camping gear was in the first load moved we had sleeping bags to sleep in on the living room floor. 

It seems we had forgotten to pack some important items and our kitchen stuff was left at the old apartment. Thank goodness we had the camping gear. I have been using that to cook. Yeah for my need to hang on to things that my DH wants me to get rid of!

The heater in the house is broken so we are relying on fires to stay warm in the evenings. It has just started to warm up here with today topping at 68 degrees in the sun but a chilly 28 at night. 

My DH broke our sledge hammer while splitting wood yesterday so I sent him down the mountain to get a new one- the new handle for the old one has not finished setting and we are low on split wood. There is tons of wood already cut all over the hill but it is wet have just steams in the fire place and doesn't burn well.

And the mysterious tree full of blossoms next to the house is an apple tree! Yeah! 

The 'basement' seems to stay at about 45 degrees during the day so we are keeping our food storage down there.

We still have tons of boxes to unpack.


----------



## WatchUr6

Picked up this baby today!!! Just a little excited!


----------



## biobacon

Awsome on the 10/22 takedown. I want one too, let us know if it truly stays zeroed. I got two filtration straws marked down to $1 from $10 and some trail markers with clips also for a $1 marked down from $5. Yea I know I wasn't gona spend any money in April.... I checked out some books on Ham radio from Library and am planning on going to a Ham meeting Saturday. Be a while till I can buy one but I can learn right? I have my seed starters up aand in the sun and Im going to plant heirloom tomatoes in them. 4 days till turkey time.


----------



## gabbyj310

Stopped by Wal-Mart and scored fruit trees for 9.96 each,so far that's the cheapest yet to add to my orchard!SCORE!!!!!!!!! yeah for me!


----------



## dixiemama

Carrots, turnips, cabbage, and radishes coming up! They're in containers so not as much as I wld like but it's better than nothing. 

Made another big batch of dog food and tweaked half for dinner for the wknd.


----------



## jazygirl

dixiemama said:


> Carrots, turnips, cabbage, and radishes coming up! They're in containers so not as much as I wld like but it's better than nothing.
> 
> Made another big batch of dog food and tweaked half for dinner for the wknd.


Can you tell me how you make your dog food?


----------



## dixiemama

Rice, ground meat, veggies and herbs depending on my mood. Make it in a stew with broth or casserole with 'cream of' soup.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

For dog food I buy big bags of dark chicken when it is on sale. I boil 3 lb and save the broth. Debone and grind the meat, mix with 2 cups frozen mixed veggies (chopped), and 4 cups rice. Boil this in 6 1/2 cups of the broth until the rice is done. This makes 5 to 6 cups of food. And it is good for humans but I put the skin in the grinder also.

Dakota loves this.


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> For dog food I buy big bags of dark chicken when it is on sale. I boil 3 lb and save the broth. Debone and grind the meat, mix with 2 cups frozen mixed veggies (chopped), and 4 cups rice. Boil this in 6 1/2 cups of the broth until the rice is done. This makes 5 to 6 cups of food. And it is good for humans but I put the skin in the grinder also.
> 
> Dakota loves this.


I use the bits of meat left on the bones when I make stock. Like you, I add rice and veggies.

Winter loves it on her kibble.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I just noticed I typed 5-6 cups. It makes 5-6 quarts. I was watching the canner at the time. Canned 8 quarts carrots.


----------



## Gians

Ovaeasy brand dried eggs, wife and I taste tested a bag of these and once they're mixed up and cooked you'd never guess they were powdered. I'd been messing around with making my own solar cooker out of a car shade screen with less than stellar results. Picked up one of the factory seconds from SunFlair on Ebay for $40. It's around 80 degrees outside today and I'm getting a reading of 235-240 in the cooker. The booger on the factory second wasn't much of anything, just a little gap that I closed with a clothespin.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUNFLAIR-So...833?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257658f6f9
Also have the summer garden pretty much done except for the squash.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Haven't been around here much (or anywhere else for that matter). Pretty much have been in my university's sciences building and the library. Learning a lot of useful things. 
I hope everyone is doing well and I hope to be on a bit more soon (after finals). 
Just a quick update. I propagated some cuttings from some grape vines I grow. Should have about 10 new vines if all goes well. I got a new shipment of organic heirloom vegetable seeds. They are all set and ready to start growing big and strong.


----------



## zimmy

Bought a Orlan Eko 40KW wood boiler. Time is short, if you haven't prepared by now it may be too late.


----------



## jazygirl

SouthCentralUS said:


> For dog food I buy big bags of dark chicken when it is on sale. I boil 3 lb and save the broth. Debone and grind the meat, mix with 2 cups frozen mixed veggies (chopped), and 4 cups rice. Boil this in 6 1/2 cups of the broth until the rice is done. This makes 5 to 6 cups of food. And it is good for humans but I put the skin in the grinder also.
> 
> Dakota loves this.


Thank you all for how you all make your dog food.


----------



## Grimm

So we lost half our strawberry plants due to the move. I will be ordering double what I lost. 

My other plants survived but I will be ordering more berry bushes as well.

Started splitting wood for the fall and winter as it has warmed up in the evenings and we no longer need the extra warmth. Also got the CSL since we have no idea when the flue was last cleaned.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

today was a good day.......this...

















chickin'z new nest box made from pallets......









lil' chickz growin' like weeds.....

















herbs gittin' transplanted and moved out of the greenhouse.....

























all in all...been a good weekend.......


----------



## memrymaker

Everything that was a starter plant is growing well. From seed - my lettuce, baby greens and radishes have started - also my cucumbers just started popping up over the soil tonight!  I can't wait to have a delicious salad that came 100% from my back yard. YUM

*My son came home last week with his starter plants (grew them in his kindergarten class). We now have peas, pinto bean, grass & a mystery item in 2 containers.  I thought it was great that none of the plants he brought home was a duplicate of one we already have in the garden. He was SO excited to see that his peas are thriving in the new container and have grown new shoots!


----------



## musketjim

Been a while. Had a couple of rifles repaired, feed and extraction on .30-.30 and new peep site installed on .22. Made last backpack trip into cabin with potting soil. Reading, When Technology Fails, by Matthew Stein.


----------



## musketjim

Sorry for new post but I forgot to mention received new barley seed to plant at cabin. Hulless variety developed for Alaskan short season.:cheers:


----------



## headhunter

We picked up the materials for building the floor for grandma's new greenhouse. By putting it on skids, we should be able to move it into the big shed for the winter. We're going to put new work benches in it too. Grandma is keeping her 4X8 (sorta like a Conestoga wagon shape) and the new one is 10 X 6.5 (more like a small house).
No, were not too late. I was on the tractor moving snow early this week.


----------



## Grimm

Went to bed last night and it was really foggy. We couldn't see past the deck from the living room window. This morning it was still as foggy but the fog was sooooo wet it looked like it rained. I noticed my DH said he had moved the firewood to the wood box but when I took the dog out this morning he hadn't!  I hoofed it to the split wood he didn't move and lugged it to the house. Half is inside and half is in the wood box outside.

Got some container corn seed started in a seedling tray and ordered some seed garlic and seed potatoes. 

Bought 8 pairs of wool socks. 4 for my DH and 4 for me. Roo still has very little feet and finding wool socks for her is hard. I plan on buying a sock loom and making her socks. I have tons of wool sock yarn I need to use.

Bought Roo's birthday present (a Waldorf doll that looks like her) and started looking for crochet patterns for play food to add to the presents stash. 

Now I'm debating starting a fire since it is 30 degrees colder than it has been all week! I need to have my DH split more wood before that last snow...


----------



## Tacitus

$10 for 2 gallons of spaghetti sauce, in cans.

Also some jars of salsa.

Still working on complementary recipe components for the staples.

Also picked up some freeze dried food pouches last week. Hope to try some out on a camping trip.


----------



## dixiemama

Think I turned my sons aunt onto being prepared, just not 'prepping' yet. They leave Tuesday for a 4 day trip out of state. 5 kids, age 9, 5, 4, 2 and 1. It will be the youngest 4's first long trip. Discussing the trip with her (I'm not going), I told her Bub wld have his clothes, plus a book bag with food, first aid kit, entertainment stuff, cell phone and a map detailing their trip. 'Thats a good idea! I need to make the boys bags! That way we don't have to stop every time someone's hungry.' 

Hopefully this gets her thinking about other things.


----------



## ksmama10

Lots of good $1 sales at my local grocery this week..came home with 8 sticks of deodorant, 4 6 oz toothpastes, 10 bags of frozen veggies to dehydrate, 6 cans Hunt's Spaghetti Sauce, and 4 quarts of super-ripe strawberries. I have designs on the tomatoes own sale for $1/lb, so I might go back before the sale ends..
This morning, I made two 5 gallon batches of laundry soap, and grated soap for a third.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I finally took the plunge. I have 10 pints of bacon coming up to steam. Since purchasing the canner, I have only done carrots and potatoes. Baby steps for me.


----------



## ksmama10

SouthCentralUS said:


> I finally took the plunge. I have 10 pints of bacon coming up to steam. Since purchasing the canner, I have only done carrots and potatoes. Baby steps for me.


Hey, it's all practice and experimentation. I think that's where the element of fun comes in.


----------



## Grimm

Ran down the mountain today for some needed supplies. First stop was the pet store for cat food and litter. I have been researching making our own cat food to see if we could cut down on how many stores we have to go to when we are down the mountain.

Target for a dish drying rack. We have had a dishwasher until we moved up here so it is a must for us. I had passed our preps of dishwasher soap to my parents last week. I still have a lot of dish soap so no loss.

Last was Costco for bulk items. Milk, lemonade mix, yogurt, bread, meat etc. We were at the check out when I realized my wallet was missing. I had cash and my atm card in my jeans pocket so we were able to pay. I have never lost a wallet before so I was freaking out. My DH had me take a mental inventory of the contents as we drove back to Target (the last place I remember having it). No credit cards or cash to worry about but I was stressing about Roo's insurance card and vaccine records. It had been turned in at Target with all 100% of the contents. Lesson learned.

My corn seed has started sprouting. Once all have sprouted I'll transplant them.

The tree next to the kitchen window I thought was an apple turned out to be a peach tree. There are lots of peaches forming and new blossoms too! Now I need to find some good recipes for peach preserves and canning peaches.

After tomorrow we will be 100% done with our old apartment. Just the final walk through with the landlords.


----------



## gabbyj310

Found a almost new Coleman lantern at a yard sale for 5 dollars .They had a stove too but it wasn't in good shape.Love those yard/moving sales.


----------



## Grimm

The biggest preparation is that we no longer have to go back to the old apartment for cleaning or moving! We turned over the keys last night and did the final inspection. I even had the landlord write, date and sign a form that stated the damage and repairs needed. They have a copy I signed and we have a copy. Hee hee. Now they can't keep our whole deposit and claim more damages than what is listed on the form.


----------



## Toffee

Well, I haven't updated this in a while, so lots to add. My beans are now over a foot and a half tall, so I am going to get a spot prepped in the new garden area today.
We ended up with a .22 Sportking from my father-in-law who bought it brand new in the 70's. It looked like stainless steel and there was some rust on it, so we took it into our gunsmith to get it cleaned. Turns out, it is nickel plated and quite rare (he owns 150+ and doesn't have a nickel plated one). So instead of just getting it cleaned, we are going the whole nine yards and getting it re-tefloned, too.
The hubs was then reading the local free paper and found a Mossin for $185 in the box with the sling, ammo pouches, tools, and bayonet. So, we snapped that up. We also, of course, had to buy a box of ammo. Overpriced a bit, but we didn't have to wait on it either.
Finally, met my sister's baby-daddy. It went ok. He is not someone we will be inviting if the SHTF, but I can tolerate him at least, so it's a start.


----------



## WatchUr6

Couple months ago I said the next gun I buy would be a Ruger. Well, in the last months I bought two 10/22s (one for me, one for my dad). I also bought a 10/22 takedown (I don't remember who asked me- yes it shoots great.)

Yesterday I ordered a Ruger American 308 (should be here next week). Everything I have read shows it to be a very good rifle. Also it's 100% American made! I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## hiwall

Got a 10/22 and made a peep sight and a fiber-optic front sight for it. Bought another 45 watt solar panel at a yard sale for $15(mounted it on roof of RV).


----------



## biobacon

WatchUr6 said:


> Couple months ago I said the next gun I buy would be a Ruger. Well, in the last months I bought two 10/22s (one for me, one for my dad). I also bought a 10/22 takedown (I don't remember who asked me- yes it shoots great.)
> 
> Yesterday I ordered a Ruger American 308 (should be here next week). Everything I have read shows it to be a very good rifle. Also it's 100% American made! I can't wait to try it out.


I have it in 30-06. Don't know if you know this but it comes with no sights. Boy was I surprised when after my wife gave it to me I picked it up and couldn't aim. It does come with weaver base plates. Did you get the regular or the new shorter barrel version? I have the longer one. I am taking it out for the first time after turkey session. Hope we both like it.


----------



## MDsapper

i'm working on building a collection of mosin nagants


----------



## WatchUr6

biobacon said:


> I have it in 30-06. Don't know if you know this but it comes with no sights. Boy was I surprised when after my wife gave it to me I picked it up and couldn't aim. It does come with weaver base plates. Did you get the regular or the new shorter barrel version? I have the longer one. I am taking it out for the first time after turkey session. Hope we both like it.


Sounds like the same rifle. I did see that there were no sights. I got the regular (22") instead of the 18" barrel. Hopefully it shots good. According to the reviews I've read, it does.


----------



## dixiemama

Am now the proud owner of a HUGE cast iron skillet! I have about 10 in various sizes but this one takes the cake. I can only use it on the fire pit. Won't fit on the stove or grill and is easily 4 inches deep.


----------



## Tacitus

Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

a case (48) of these things.......now i just need to figure out what to do with 'em.....


----------



## biobacon

My best friend gave me The Ultimate Survival Manual (Outdoor Life): 333 Skills that Will Get You Out Alive for my Bday, whats more he got himself a copy too so good for the both of us. MY wife's aunt, (basically her mother as it was she that my wife lived with since 5th grade when I first met her) gave me a book about local small scale farming/gardening in our area and she gave me a cake and took myself and my two children out for hot dogs and ice cream yesterday. I also got two survival books at the library sell room for $
.25 each.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

BB, happy belated birthday. Good gifts.

Today when I got home from work I got my last 10 lb of thawed bacon from the fridge and prepped it for canning tomorrow. I am planning to put a small amount in half pint jars for my friends and family to sample. This stuff is totally awesome. I know they will want some of mine (they won't ask, just hint, I know these folks) but I will tell them to go buy the jars and bacon and I will teach them how to can. It will be good for all of them.


----------



## biobacon

SouthCentralUS said:


> BB, happy belated birthday. Good gifts.
> 
> Today when I got home from work I got my last 10 lb of thawed bacon from the fridge and prepped it for canning tomorrow. I am planning to put a small amount in half pint jars for my friends and family to sample. This stuff is totally awesome. I know they will want some of mine (they won't ask, just hint, I know these folks) but I will tell them to go buy the jars and bacon and I will teach them how to can. It will be good for all of them.


Thanks, I canonly water bath. Ive gotten more into dehydrating and Im looking foraward to hutting those $.25 a pound fruit sells latter this year as Im sure you are too.


----------



## mojo4

We bought a whole hog. Just picked it up last week from the processor. I had to buy another freezer to hold it in! The sausage was amazing and as soon as I finish up the old bacon I will post a review of the new stuff! I had never bought a whole processed pig before. I had no idea I would get so much bacon out of the deal!


----------



## musketjim

Finished " When Technology Fails" Good book until last couple chapters went a little off the tracks with global warming, blah, blah, blah. Just starting "1 Second After". Great workout in the gym. Starting tomatoes, a little late but still snowing and about 20 deg. below normal.


----------



## LongRider

A few years back we lost power for over a month neighbor bought a generator to run his entire house off. The power since has not been down for more than thirty hours total. Now he is giving the generator to us. SCORE !!


----------



## Lake Windsong

Local store had stretch gloves on clearance for 25 cents a pair. Got enough to stash in the vehicles and add to our rubbermaid box 'gift box'. Going to an herbal medicine conference next month, so making travel plans and reading up on the workshops to decide which to attend. Making a journal for plant drawings, questions to ask, and other notes.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I just bought 24 more rolls of TP, 12 cans of Macaroni & Beef, 12 cans of Ravioli, 2 bottles of shampoo, and 4 bars of Anti-perspirant, paid off another $150 of my student loan, put in another $100 into savings, and added another $20 to my emergency fund. Not bad for a day's work!


----------



## Grimm

I got a third of my tomato starts that are not so little anymore transplanted to their final grow bags. I ran out of potting soil so I'll have to wait til our next run down the mountain to finish the 'maters'. I also realized the size bags I bought for the tomatoes would be perfect for my raspberries so I have to order more.

My DH emptied and repaired the wood box. He is now sorting the wood that was in it and filling it back up. He thought it would be an hour project but it has taken him 3+. He may not get a chance to split some wood today. Did I mention a raccoon has been sleeping in there!? He jumped out at me last night when I took Winter for a walk! Now with it fixed the little bugger better find a new nesting spot!

My yarn arrived for Roo's wool socks and so did the sock loom and patterns. I'll start knitting as soon as she goes down to bed tonight. I need to get use to the loom...


----------



## Tacitus

2 more gallons of spaghetti sauce in cans.
14 bars of Safeguard soap (antibacterial bar soap)
Put away another 3 gallons of water.


----------



## ksmama10

Paid off the credit card..only debt left is the kids' braces, which will pay out in November.


----------



## ras1219como

ksmama10 said:


> Paid off the credit card..only debt left is the kids' braces, which will pay out in November.


Braces...that brings back memories!


----------



## dixiemama

Paid another $185 on student loans, sold old set of golf clubs, old cell phone and added that the emergency fund.


----------



## headhunter

Went to Cabelas, started to look for a holster for the Ruger SR9c. The employees were quite helpful. They finally found a cross reference. The holster that works for a Smith M&P 9 c will work for the Ruger. When you get older and grumpier it is (attempting to be nice) upsetting to have someone attempt to sell you something you don't want - different chain of stores. 
Holsters should carry the gun comfortably, safely - you want the dang thing there when you reach for it and you want it to protect you from the possibility of an A.D. The holster should protect the gun from the environment and other while you work.
Also picked up another pound of 4831 sc for intermediate long rifles.


----------



## Grimm

I got our car insurance paperwork yesterday for the next term. It seems our insurance went from $85 to $59 a month! When I changed our address they reduced our payments by $5 a month but with the new term starting they reduced the payments by $26! 

So on top of the $300 in rent, $30 on the cellphones we can add another $26 for the insurance. That is a reduction of $356 a month in bills! 

:does happy dance:


----------



## gabbyj310

Since I can't put in my heirloom garden this year(gotta work on those darn ships for money to buy my goodies and pay those darn bills) I decided to do two things I've been very interested in and can help when TSHTF. I've bought several books on soap making and candle making.Think I will take up both,start on supplies and give it a try.I'm pretty crafty and always wanted to do both.I can do these while I'm off the ship as my timeline for work can be 2 days or 2 weeks or even 2 months (that's why I can't garden until I retire).Both useful things to know how to do.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

The last month has been quite busy...

52 Cornish Rocks are 4 weeks old now, and the coop is a day older (8'x8'). Added an outside run today for them. My 12 pullets are 3 weeks old.

Canned a batch of ham/green beans, and I'm making arrangements for half a hog shortly.

Building a shelf to hold the cases of canning jars I got on sale several months ago for around $3.50/case.

I've got around 4,000 square feet of ground tilled up, 2k new ground (4 passes over 2 weeks) and 2k of original garden. I've got around $200 in seed ready to go. Bulk of cost is in the potatoes, but that's only a small part of what's going in.

3PH pallet forks show up tomorrow morning so hopefully I can move these full rain barrels.

Found 1,000 small rifle primers for $26. Now if only I had the bullets...

Almost done with my master's thesis and making plans to start my doctoral work.


----------



## Tacitus

Maps: Bought laminated maps of my state and the next state over, for my Get Home Bag.

Good for use in the rain.

They are detailed enough to allow me to cut across country on small roads.

Not topographical, though. I will try to pick up some of those next.


----------



## ras1219como

Purchased a case of 12 gauge to add to the stores. Surprisingly it was in stock....ordered from Cabelas. They've got several types of ammunition in stock and prices are reasonable compared to some other places.


----------



## Grimm

I took advantage in the break in the rain to dump out the water trays from the planters and prune the suckers from my tomato plants. The tomatoes are starting to form blooms so I wanted to focus the plants' energy on those flowers.

I am also taking measurements of the windows to make thermal curtains for winter.


----------



## MDsapper

i was able to pick up some 303 brittish from cabelas


----------



## biobacon

Some of the seeds are coming up, cucumbers, green beans, and one, yep one of those costly heirloom tomatoes


----------



## MsSage

Well alot happening this weekend..flying back home Friday for sons graduation from USC on Sat. Then a cookout with his roommate and his family. Only get to spend the weekend but go back a week later for a LONGER vacation.....going to be getting daughter her graduation from basic gift LOL she wants an Ar15 and oldest son wants a shotgun. So I will be doing some shopping when I go back. Before any say good luck finding either I already have them waiting on me LOL
I will be doing some soul searching while back home ...needing to refocus and get involved with other people...life is too short and its passing too fast to "live" in fear and online increasing the fear.


----------



## Tacitus

Random shopping to kill some time:
Canned tahini...for my post-SHTF hummus...or maybe even pre-SHTF hummus. I already have the chick peas in my bulk/dry storage.

Power/Cliff bars...bought on sale...for the GHB...and for Scout hikes and such.

Small mustard bottles. Decided I needed some mustard for my Spam. But, in hindsight, mustard is no big deal since it doesn't need refrigeration. I may take the mustard back and get one of the big bottles we normally use.

Small jars of mayonnaise & Miracle Whip. Big jars are probably fine in a financial collapse. But since these require refrigeration, they should be in containers as small as possible for other types of emergencies during which refrigeration may not be available. Next time I go to the restaurant supply store, I will buy mayonnaise packets.

Candles...stand alone, in glass. In addition to my GHB/BOB, I'm making a "Blackout Bag" with all of my power outage supplies

Clothes pins...something I didn't have, but read somewhere that I would want, so I scratched that itch.

Shoe laces...very cheap at the Dollar Store...they look like the same ones you get at Walmart, but you get more in the package and you pay less


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Grapvines are experiencing bud-break finally. Stawberries, rhubarb, asparagus and herbs all coming in nicely. Still have to set the tomato seedlings in along with a few other things.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

gittin' things under airlocks for the next few weeks.......lookin' fer a good vintage this year....


















another batch of bread 'n butter pickles done.......









...got sooooo much done on the 'garden of buckets' this last week.....transferin' plants from the greenhouse to outside...fruit trees planted in the orchard......asperagus is goin' nuts, already seedin' out............looks to be a damn fine year if it keeps raining like it has lately....will have to plant rice

will git some pics of how the plants are growing and post same Bat Time...same Bat Channel......


----------



## Grimm

Found out our bank has a branch down the mountain from us. We were afraid that we'd have to open new accounts at a new bank and pay banking fees (something we don't do with our credit union). That takes a weight off our shoulders.

My seed potatoes and garlic bulbils finally arrived this week. I have to get some potting soil to get them going but I'm glad they are here now.

Ordered some handmade knitting looms/boards and knitty knobbys so I can keep busy with my yarn and even teach Roo the basics of knitting. Also ordered several sets of darning needles so all those new wool socks I bought my DH don't get thrown out when they get a hole.

I need to work with Winter some more with her hunting skills. She scared a deer yesterday rather than flushing him towards us. She also thinks that the bobcat that uses our property as his trail to the lower houses is a buddy she can play with. Maybe I need to let her chase our cats so they scratch her and she'll learn... 

Picked up a small bundle of firewood since we used that last of what we had during the storm this week. My DH and I will have to get out there this weekend and split some more wood to dry. Joy.


----------



## Toffee

We went to my in-laws house to hang out yesterday (I love talking to my husband's mom) and they revealed to us that they are going to pay off our house as a gift. So, that was an awesome surprise. They have lies if money to spare, but we work hard and even when my husband was out of work for almost a year and a half, we didn't have to borrow anything.
We are also paying off or credit card completely on Monday. We were just waiting for our stock dividends to come through.
I bought some more strawberries today and about 10 cu. feet of compost. Plus, I got a great deal on a zone timer for the garden.
All in all, we took a big load of our wallets. And, all the money that was going there, is going to savings instead.


----------



## haley4217

Doesn't sound like much, but I was glad to find it.....a plain Jane wind up non-battery wrist watch. Will put it aside wind it up every now and then and save it for the day when watch batteries are unavailable or are going for a 90% silver quarter.


----------



## memrymaker

Congrats Toffee! That's amazing to hear that your in-laws are being so generous in these hard times. 

My garden is looking great  (except the carrots, lettuce and radishes are struggling). 

I have found a couple caterpillars in the plants, but I got rid of them quickly. A hornworm on my Roma tomato plant!  I think the one in my herb bed yesterday was a butterfly type, but I wasn't sure so I got rid of it too. :/ I tried to find a caterpillar guide online, but didn't find one that showed a ton of butterfly types - only a few.

Just a tiny addition: 5 more packs of glow sticks for lighting options. Nothing else today, but more in the works!


----------



## Tacitus

Two 5-gallon buckets of hard red wheat...sealed (w/oxygen absorbers), dated, and stored in basement...and a little extra for the pantry.

Once you get into the bucket thing, it is easy to start building up from a 1-2 month supply to more (although with my family, it takes longer..._lots o' mouths to feed_). And the wheat is a "store and forget" kind of food, no need to start rotating for maybe 20 years. I will be ordering more hard red wheat and rolled oats (regular, not quick).

I posted in another thread that I like steel cut oats better than rolled oats (and I still do), but rolled oats are so easy to make--you don't even have to cook them, just soak them--I soak them in milk over night. And they are inexpensive. And they still taste good--I eat them without anything on them except the milk, so they are healthy. I have increased my rolled oat intake to almost daily--nearly every morning, in place of my former Sausage Egg McMuffin addiction...so they are healthier and cheaper than my former habit. So, I think I will increase my rolled oats targeted percentage of my supply goals...the family will get used to the oats if they have to.


----------



## seanallen

Tacitus said:


> Two 5-gallon buckets of hard red wheat...sealed (w/oxygen absorbers), dated, and stored in basement...and a little extra for the pantry.
> 
> Once you get into the bucket thing, it is easy to start building up from a 1-2 month supply to more (although with my family, it takes longer...lots o' mouths to feed). And the wheat is a "store and forget" kind of food, no need to start rotating for maybe 20 years. I will be ordering more hard red wheat and rolled oats (regular, not quick).
> 
> I posted in another thread that I like steel cut oats better than rolled oats (and I still do), but rolled oats are so easy to make--you don't even have to cook them, just soak them--I soak them in milk over night. And they are inexpensive. And they still taste good--I eat them without anything on them except the milk, so they are healthy. I have increased my rolled oat intake to almost daily--nearly every morning, in place of my former Sausage Egg McMuffin addiction...so they are healthier and cheaper than my former habit. So, I think I will increase my rolled oats targeted percentage of my supply goals...the family will get used to the oats if they have to.


I know what you mean about those McMuffins.


----------



## seanallen

This week i went to the local Academy and splurged. Again. My wife is gonna kill me. Anyway, got the Berkey 1000000 gallon water filter, Petzel Tikka headlamp, about 20 more Mountain House meals, another Nalgene widemouth water bottle, four more packs of fuel for my little foldablestove, and looked at some recurves in stock. Since ive about made up my mind not to fool w a compound bow, im thinking the highest quality recurve i can find. $500.00 plus.... Extra strings and a soft buckskin quiver, fletching and arrows(primitive of course) wax for string, etc. This bow and accessories will be my next major purchase.


----------



## Grimm

Raked years of oak leaves off the path to our deck stairs and to the wood splitting stump. Also pulled up the poison oak closest to the raked path and house. Last thing I want is Roo to touch it.

Started looking into buying more jewelweed soap and poison oak killer.


----------



## Freyadog

sort of prepping I suppose. Have downsized our herd of goats to now just 4. Just to keep the roses, berries etc at bay and something to hug in the evenings. Have a hen setting so will have more chickens for the pot and hopefully more eggs. Swapped a small 4wheeler for a huge crock for sauerkraut and stuff. Needed the 15 gal. crock more than we needed another 4wheeler, for a child, and we no longer have a child here. Trading an old rv engine for a db'd shotty. 

Just sort of plunking on along.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Mostly brain preps lately. Did get the garden beds weeded and planted. Going to have plenty of peas and beans to dry come harvest time.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Strawberry beds cleaned out and transplanted about 40 more plants in that came from parent's farm. 40 kenebec, 40 Pontiac Red, and 40 Russet planted. Also got in 300 onions, 24 Roma tomatoes plants, 2 Beefsteak tomatoes, and 10 bell pepper plants. Rest of the garden will get planted in the next couple weeks.


----------



## ras1219como

Vacuum sealed 20 lbs of pinto beans, several pack of noodles with seasoning, half a dozen packs of peanut butter crackers, 8 small bags of cereal, a dozen packs of oatmeal, about 50 bags of tea, Gatorade powder, and hot chocolate , and dried sweet peppers. Got a large package of celery minced and in the dehydrator. Added another 200 rounds of 9mm to the stores and put together an EDC bag for my DH.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

I've been slacking lately. I have an ac unit out and blew the motor on my lawn mower so extra money has been set aside for repairs instead of preps. I did, however, get to teach the misses how to skin and gut a rabbit on Saturday. Yesterday evening she caught about 16 catfish with her mom so I taught her how to skin a catfish as well. She enjoyed cleaning the fish much much more than the rabbit.


----------



## WatchUr6

I picked up the new rifle today. Now I need to pick out a scope. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Freyadog

finally found Thumper hashbrown potatoes in bulk. He has griped until I finally got busy and found them. beprepared is now carrying evriday hashbrowns(not patties) and so I got 36# in 6# bags of the darn things this morning. that should last him a day or two.

next gotta find 'me' chocolate in bulk. that is definitely more important than the hashbrowns but to keep the peace I found and ordered his wants first.


----------



## headhunter

Received 150 gr .308 bullets from Midway as well as brass. Loaded 4 boxes of 9mm. Spent yesterday working on wife's 2nd greenhouse. This afternoon I have to figure out what to do for the floor, it will be on runners that way I can pull it into the shed next fall. Seems sort of backwards way to build it, but I needed to know the exact floor dimensions before---.
Still spending too much time with the chain saw. That 15.5" snowfall two weeks ago really played hob with the trees. The large oak , 25 " diameter, that came down landed atop two of the three apple trees I planted last spring. The other half , it had two trunks, got caught in another tree- a widow maker.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Dug up a huge prickly pear cactus that was free on Facebook to replant at the house. When I say dug up I really mean tied a rope to it and jerked it out of the ground with the jeep. Great score since the misses has been on me to find her a prickly pear. She wants to make preserves from the fruit and such. Not so great after the first hour of picking spines out of my body last night. 

Got my ac fixed finally so now just the lawn mower left to repair. Then I can actually spend money on more preps. I REALLY need to get my food preps caught up. I did get the rest of the garden planted but I think my other garden needs replanting. The cool weather seems to have not agreed with my MILs beans and peas as not a single sprout has sprouted after 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Grimm

Ordered myself a new pair of boots. My current pair have gotten a bit snug since I had Roo and my toes fall asleep if I have them on for too long. The brand and make are no longer made but I found a pair NIB for 25% of what I paid for the original pair 10 years ago. I ordered the next size up. I also ordered a pair of snow boots. I got a great deal on those too! NIB and the right size so I can wear thick socks. Next I'll be buying a new winter jacket and pants for the snow. 

I also got some fleece jackets for Roo in the next 3 sizes. Still shopping around for snow bibs for her but then I have a few months...


----------



## gabbyj310

found long(thermal) underwear at "K" Mart clearance box for 1.99 each.Pair of snow pants for 4.99... roses for my yard(plant these under my windows then I need less security and they are pretty too).Saving for my "container" to put underground for a tornado shelter and storage ....


----------



## Lake Windsong

Grimm said:


> I also got some fleece jackets for Roo in the next 3 sizes. Still shopping around for snow bibs for her but then I have a few months...


Land's End, sign up for their emailed codes and check their clearance (boy and girl sections).


----------



## Grimm

Lake Windsong said:


> Land's End, sign up for their emailed codes and check their clearance (boy and girl sections).


I am watching a pair of Columbia snow bibs for Roo on ebay for $2 + $6 shipping.


----------



## biobacon

I put in a bunch of peas and cucumbers and my green beans seadlings.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

got me a 17 foot trailer for $40..........they wanted $50 but ya'll know me.....peeps were moving and hurtin' fer money so i got out 2 $20's and said 'this be what i got' ...........now i have a trailer fer wood n' such


----------



## Genevieve

Bought more 2x2 gauze, gauze wrap, another years worth of razors (10 for 10 with 10 in a pack), baby oil and witch hazel at the dollar tree store.

Bought 6 bottles of rosemary essential oil, 4 bottles of pine essential oils.

Next up another buy of coconut oil online. Maybe a gallon or so. Would like to buy 5 gallon bucket of it but I'm not sure if I could use it all up before it went bad. It's just me and the hubby so I don't make that much food at a time and I'm the only one who uses it for skin and hair care.


----------



## Grimm

We got our deposit refund check from the previous landlords today in the mail. We got 100% of it back. We were stressing about that check since we moved out. That will go a long way on new preps or even a "new" BOV/car. Now I don't have to prepare papers and sue the old landlords.

Got more darning needles. I still need to get to the craft store for the sock knitting needles and polyfil for the toys I am making Roo.


----------



## bigg777

LGS (Local Grocery Store) had a twofer $1 on peas, gr. beans and corn, I bought $20 bucks worth. I don't think we can can it ourselves for much less than that.

Bought & planted several "Knockout Roses" around the house, under windows. Bought and getting ready to plant 2 grape vines today, just need to get some stainless steel wire from the LHS(Local Hardware Store) for the trellis.


----------



## Grimm

WOW! What a find! 

We have been noticing a wet spot on the driveway down by the shed for a few weeks. My husband has thought it was a bear pissing on the drive as it passes through. I thought it might be a buck as it is next to Winter's favorite pee spot.

I caught Winter drinking from a puddle at the top of the spot and did some digging... ITS A SPRING! Its small but the water is clear and smells of dirt. I dug at it with a stick and more flowed out. I'll have to test the water to see if it is worth filtering and purifying but what a find!


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Grimm said:


> WOW! What a find!
> 
> We have been noticing a wet spot on the driveway down by the shed for a few weeks. My husband has thought it was a bear pissing on the drive as it passes through. I thought it might be a buck as it is next to Winter's favorite pee spot.
> 
> I caught Winter drinking from a puddle at the top of the spot and did some digging... ITS A SPRING! Its small but the water is clear and smells of dirt. I dug at it with a stick and more flowed out. I'll have to test the water to see if it is worth filtering and purifying but what a find!


Sounds like you hit the jackpot there.


----------



## Toffee

Grimm said:


> Got more darning needles. I still need to get to the craft store for the sock knitting needles and polyfil for the toys I am making Roo.


If you make any stuffed felt toys, for your shop, let me know. I'm looking for some for my little sis's baby shower.


----------



## 21601mom

Grimm, That spring is a lot better than the 10 mile walk to the stream!! 


I'm looking to purchase a bright flashlight. Looking at Streamlight Tactical or MonsterFlashlight. Any LEOs out there have a preference? We will just use this to light up the house and surrounding acre if we lose power.


----------



## Toffee

We picked up two cases of canned corn last week and a bunch of dried beans. I also picked up a big roll of freezer paper at Costco. And we went gun shopping again. A mosin four me and a cx-9 for the hubs. We are also looking for a bugout little truck to replace my jetta. Oh, and I bought a 4-zone watering system for the garden. It is really nice and super easy to use. And if course, I had to pick up extra compost from home depot whilst I was there.


----------



## biobacon

my wifes aunt (basically my mother in law) took me to the garden store today. 6 tomato plants, 4 cucumber plants, 2 rubarb plants, 10 tomato poles, garden binding. She got my son who came with us some plastic lizards and then got milkshakes for the two kids and smothies for wife and I and herself. She got my daughter some pink camo shoes and my son a mossy oak hat. Earlier this week she brought over 2 cakes, fruit snacks and some cheese from the amish store. For my Bday two weeks ago she got me a book on organic farming and another on Indain sites in my area. Shes an awesome Mother in law.


----------



## haley4217

21601mom said:


> Grimm, That spring is a lot better than the 10 mile walk to the stream!!
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a bright flashlight. Looking at Streamlight Tactical or MonsterFlashlight. Any LEOs out there have a preference? We will just use this to light up the house and surrounding acre if we lose power.


Not from a LEO, but I recently went to Tractor Supply and bought one of their 5W Adjustable Focus LED flashlights. When I used it on the focus beam I could see plainly at 200 or more feet in pitch black night. I was impressed so I went back and bought 3 more. Reasonably priced, appear to be well built and hefty enough to crack someone over the head if necessary. Check them out online at Tractor Supply online. The broad focus is very good to light up a room, even a large one when there is a loss of power, as I found out shortly after I bought it.


----------



## ras1219como

21601mom said:


> Grimm, That spring is a lot better than the 10 mile walk to the stream!!
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a bright flashlight. Looking at Streamlight Tactical or MonsterFlashlight. Any LEOs out there have a preference? We will just use this to light up the house and surrounding acre if we lose power.


Streamlight is extremely reliable. I would suggest you purchase a rechargeable light as the tac lights that take batteries tend to eat them up quickly. I have two streamlights that I carry every day I would recommend them to anyone. They can hold a charge for weeks without issue although I do charge mine a few times a week if I can. Also remember 2 is 1 and 1 is none...I would get two lights so that you've got a backup if one goes dead.

What you actually want in a tactical light is lumens and candlepower. I wouldn't suggest anything below 90 lumens in a handheld light. There are tons of brands out there that can give you what you're looking for.


----------



## Grimm

I got my seed potatoes planted today as well as one more of my tomatoes transplanted to its final grow bag.

Got some more chicken from Costco along with some short ribs.

All the wood my husband has split has been moved and stacked on the deck to dry.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

This weekend I canned 7 quarts hamburger, 11 pints bacon and 4 pints cubed beef. Went to two stores looking for grocery bargains. Did not find anything but pasta. Really need to can some more veggies but all I have enough of is lettuce. The squash is looking to be good though.


----------



## Foreverautumn

After 15 years, I finally broke down and got an eye exam a few days ago. I pretty much had to; my current frames aren't going to last much longer, and they're literally falling apart. My eyes, fortunately, are in good health (I was rather worried about that, since I suspect I'm diabetic), though it seems I need bifocals. :eyebulge:

I knew that at some point in my life I was going to need bifocals, but I was rather hoping to make it past 50 before I needed them. I wonder, does this officially make me an "Old Fart"?

Well, anyway, I ordered 2 pairs, since I usually double up on just about everything now. I'm getting progressive lenses, with anti-glare and transitional lenses so hopefully I don't have to worry about putting on sunglasses.


----------



## biobacon

Planted a bunch today.


----------



## ksmama10

Found out that two flashlights were burnt out, and that the kerosene lantern needs a new manifold...oh, and our handheld pocketsized tv no longer works..nothing like an afternoon of tornadic activity and a two hour power outage to help one make discoveries such as this.


----------



## biobacon

ksmama10 said:


> Found out that two flashlights were burnt out, and that the kerosene lantern needs a new manifold...oh, and our handheld pocketsized tv no longer works..nothing like an afternoon of tornadic activity and a two hour power outage to help one make discoveries such as this.


I was wondering how you guys made out. Funny thing is every time something happens around the country I think of the people from that area on this site. Any one else do that?


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Planted 400 sweet corn, 160' of green beans, 160' of kidney beans, and 40' of sweet peas. Also got some more herbs in. Rest of garden finishing up later this week if weather holds.


----------



## ksmama10

biobacon said:


> I was wondering how you guys made out. Funny thing is every time something happens around the country I think of the people from that area on this site. Any one else do that?


It was pretty crazy for a while. We had rotation over our house, and my dd got a pic of a funnel trying to form just north of us..and some friends 3-4 miles west of us got a nice video of a rope tornado just west of our town..that one was aired on the local ABC affiliate. One of the twisters hit a power station west of us and knocked out the power for a couple of hours.


----------



## runningYank

So far this month...

Lost 10 lbs (21 in last 2 months)
New BoV (old BoV stolen)
Replaced 1/3 of our 72 hour kits (in BoV when stolen)
Picked up a black rifle and 500 rounds. Will start training on it next month
Pulled the old rifle collection out and cleaned them.
Started organizing our storage
Have about 2 months of stored food

To do List:
water storage
more 72 hour kit
fire resistant gun safe
replace exterior doors
replace rain gutters/barrel
more food
nag wife until she plants a small garden (which she's been talking about doing for years) 
seasonal check on BoT (plus replace thermostat and recharge battery)
get range membership so I can train on BR and ship pistol
First Aid course

blah. Always so much more to do!


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Well I did some wheelin and dealin with one of my army surplus guys this weekend. Wound up scoring an ILBE main bag with lid for the misses. That's what she wanted for an anniversary present. I'm a lucky man. Also I was given three cases of tomatoes last night. They're a little over ripe but I'm making juice from some and canning the rest this evening. All in all a good weekend.


----------



## LongRider

21601mom said:


> I'm looking to purchase a bright flashlight. Looking at Streamlight Tactical or MonsterFlashlight. Any LEOs out there have a preference? We will just use this to light up the house and surrounding acre if we lose power.


Stay away from Fenix. I bought several a few years back. They crap out in about six months of regular use. They eat batteries like there is no tomorrow even on their lowest setting. You have to cycle through the different functions by twisting the battery compartment. Worst try contacting the manufacturer for all practical purposes they do not exist.

You may want to look at NovaTac OPMOD SO 120 Light. They are an excellent indestructible 100% reliable light
Approx. Run Times:
Primary setting:	120 Lumens (70 min. runtime)
Secondary setting:	50 lumens (9 hrs. runtime)
*Minimum setting:	5 lumens (500 hrs. runtime)* is the normal day to day light there path whats under the bed. You cycle through the functions by using the tail cap on/off button. Which is much more intuitive than twisting the battery compartment. I also like that the light fades to let you know when the battery is low. NovaTac is what I use on all my firearms. 
Looks like Opticsplanet has them on sale right now, for about half off.

That said for typical flashlight use you can get great little lights at Shucks or O'Rileys for $3 to $5 each. That function just fine for day to day use. Because they are LED they should last as long about as the higher end lights.

Last because you mentioned light up the house. You do know that flashlights are a very inefficient way to do that. As we lose power for 1 to 3 months each year we use flashlights to get to our area lights out and lit up or turned on. Energizer and I am sure others make excellent durable products for area lighting. Though we rely primarily on kerosene lamps and candles.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

This may have been mentioned before or maybe on another thread but I really like Pelican flashlights. We use them caving because they are super bright and waterproof/spark proof.


----------



## mojo4

21601mom said:


> Grimm, That spring is a lot better than the 10 mile walk to the stream!!
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a bright flashlight. Looking at Streamlight Tactical or MonsterFlashlight. Any LEOs out there have a preference? We will just use this to light up the house and surrounding acre if we lose power.


Get a stream light ProTac HL. Its around 100 bucks and its the brightest light I've ever seen. It takes 3V batteries (I buy in bulk off ebay - real cheap) and it lasts decently. I have bought numerous lights (yep afraid of the dark!) And its by far the brightest and its small and fits on a belt or pocket nicely.


----------



## biobacon

I still like mag lite. Runs forever and makes a nice heavy weapon if need be.


----------



## LongRider

Tacitus said:


> I have increased my rolled oat intake to almost daily--nearly every morning, in place of my former Sausage Egg McMuffin addiction...so they are healthier and cheaper than my former habit. So, I think I will increase my rolled oats targeted percentage of my supply goals...the family will get used to the oats if they have to.


That you eat them now is an excellent habit to develop, even better if you can get your family to join in. We eat primarily the same things we would eat once SHTF by cycling through our stores, what we produce, hunt and gather. That way once SHTF our diet and things we like to eat will NOT be one more thing we have to sacrifice. Instead of being an itinerary of things we have lost and sacrificed our meals will help contribute to an attitude of gratitude, appreciation for the blessing we do have. Help nourish and strengthen the spirit as well as our bodies.


----------



## Grimm

biobacon said:


> I still like mag lite. Runs forever and makes a nice heavy weapon if need be.


Be careful with Maglites. I was arrested for defending myself with a 2 D cell Maglite. The charges were Assault with a deadly weapon. They kept my Maglite even after charges were dropped.


----------



## 21601mom

Grimm said:


> Be careful with Maglites. I was arrested for defending myself with a 2 D cell Maglite. The charges were Assault with a deadly weapon. They kept my Maglite even after charges were dropped.


That's why you need to leave California. What BS!!!

Thanks for the info, I'm befitting the same thing would happen in MD where I live.


----------



## gabbyj310

I had to let everyone know I did a goodie...I was in Kohles and had a 30% off coupon (I had been looking at a "food saver" there I wanted sooo much) so I also now had a 50 dollar Kohles cash..Got it for less than 40.00 dollars,,,SCORE for me!!!!!


----------



## 21601mom

mojo4 said:


> Get a stream light ProTac HL. Its around 100 bucks and its the brightest light I've ever seen. It takes 3V batteries (I buy in bulk off ebay - real cheap) and it lasts decently. I have bought numerous lights (yep afraid of the dark!) And its by far the brightest and its small and fits on a belt or pocket nicely.


Thanks for confirming they're worth the money!


----------



## Foreverautumn

I bought 2 pairs of shoes this time at Shoe Carnival, and a used copy of Handbook of Heat Transfer at Bookmans to help rebuild civilization.


----------



## LongRider

Grimm said:


> Be careful with Maglites. I was arrested for defending myself with a 2 D cell Maglite. The charges were Assault with a deadly weapon. They kept my Maglite even after charges were dropped.


That so suck green donkey things. Sorry you had to go through that. Be interested in hearing the specifics. My bet blind not knowing the story is in my state they would have no billed you even if you had blown their head clean off under the same circumstances. The Peoples Republic Of Kalifornia really has gone off the deep end.

And has already been said you really need to move to a civilized country.


----------



## biobacon

Mine IS a pretty decent weapon. Ive instructed the wife to take it with her even in the day if she has to abandon the car and grab the go bag and first aid bag.


----------



## CapnJack

Bet y'all thought the FBI/CIA/UFOs picked me up, yeah? Well, no, at least not yet. New job has me working nutty hours, working on both cars and the house, and, oh yeah, we's got a baby on the way! So we have shifted our preps slightly to 15 tons (seems like it!) of diapers and baby wipes. Still working on food and water preps, though, too. Keep my eye on them clearance sections at the grocery stores. Hope everyone is doing well, and I will try to check in more often.


----------



## Grimm

CapnJack said:


> Bet y'all thought the FBI/CIA/UFOs picked me up, yeah? Well, no, at least not yet. New job has me working nutty hours, working on both cars and the house, and, oh yeah, we's got a baby on the way! So we have shifted our preps slightly to 15 tons (seems like it!) of diapers and baby wipes. Still working on food and water preps, though, too. Keep my eye on them clearance sections at the grocery stores. Hope everyone is doing well, and I will try to check in more often.


Consider cloth diapers for your preps rather than disposables. Cottonbabies.com has 3 adjustable cloth diaper lines that cover birth to potty training. Cloth wipes too. We went through the stockpiling of diapers when Roo was born and found that cloth just took up less room but offered the same amount of piece of mind.


----------



## CapnJack

Will give that some consideration, Grimm, thanks.


----------



## Grimm

Had to go to Home Depot to get my husband a new impact driver. While we were there I grabbed some more seeds and some sweet basil plants.


----------



## Toffee

We haven't been doing a while lot of preps because my birthday is tomorrow and we are having a big party this weekend. But, the husband suddenly brought up getting a dog, which I've been wanting for some time now. One of his coworkers has a litter due in about 2 1/2 weeks that we will pick from and in the meantime, we will actually finish building the fence in the backyard. So, yeah I'm super excited.


----------



## mojo4

Grimm said:


> Be careful with Maglites. I was arrested for defending myself with a 2 D cell Maglite. The charges were Assault with a deadly weapon. They kept my Maglite even after charges were dropped.


I thought you only used fuzzy handcuffs and whips??


----------



## mojo4

We finally got the garden weeded (I am now an amateur dandelion farmer!) and planted. Hopefully lots of veggies this year! At least if SHTF I can throw the biggest tossed dandelion salad in my neighborhood and you are all invited. Bring your own dressing. And a steak to share for me! Does anyone know a good spot for non GMO heirloom seeds??


----------



## Grimm

Bought some more toys for Winter. She has been destroying one to two a week since the move. I got some to put away and some for now. She seems to like ripping up the plush toys so I have been getting the rubber warrantied toys.

May not seem like a prep but a bored and unhappy dog can be trouble when SHTF.


----------



## Toffee

Planted all of my starts today and picked up some cots at Costco. We also picked up some liquor while we were out. Overall a pretty productive day.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Grimm said:


> Bought some more toys for Winter. She has been destroying one to two a week since the move. I got some to put away and some for now. She seems to like ripping up the plush toys so I have been getting the rubber warrantied toys.
> 
> May not seem like a prep but a bored and unhappy dog can be trouble when SHTF.


She is stressed because of the new environment.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I placed an order for 5 cases of freeze dried stuff and should receive it tomorrow. Really fast shipping.


----------



## bigg777

Yesterday, I made a 4" PVC Well Bucket following this guys design............. SWEET! I've got materials to build another 4 for sale or trade if need be.


----------



## gabbyj310

Went to several yard sales on Sat.Got a brand new "smoker" for 20.00..Got a "coleman camp folding table for 3.00,and a childs coleman sleeping bag for 2.00..The other day I got a coleman lantern for 5.00.....A little at a time.... still...SCORE for me!!!


----------



## Tacitus

Katydyn Hiker water purifier
Magnesium fire starter
Various foodbars for sampling
Couple of dehydrated food pouches
Box of MRE-style long lasting packaged sandwiches (no idea how these will taste)

My Travel Get Home Bag is taking shape. This would be the bag I grab when I am going on a long trip, as opposed to just around town.


----------



## ras1219como

Grimm said:


> Bought some more toys for Winter. She has been destroying one to two a week since the move. I got some to put away and some for now. She seems to like ripping up the plush toys so I have been getting the rubber warrantied toys.
> 
> May not seem like a prep but a bored and unhappy dog can be trouble when SHTF.


Try nylabone...they're a bit more expensive but they last and are good for dogs that are chewers and dogs with high drive. My GSD loves his. He gets plush squeaky toys as a treat now and then because he eventually destroys them


----------



## ras1219como

Going to be purchasing an "ivy" rain barrel system. Each barrel is 50 gal and is gravity fed but can be attached to a pump. The barrels can be attached to one another so that the overflow runs into the next barrel. They come with everything you need (pumps sold separately) Hopefully two of them will suit my needs.


----------



## Grimm

ras1219como said:


> Try nylabone...they're a bit more expensive but they last and are good for dogs that are chewers and dogs with high drive. My GSD loves his. He gets plush squeaky toys as a treat now and then because he eventually destroys them
> 
> View attachment 5195


I needed to buy stock in Planet Dog. She loves these toys and has only destroyed 2 of their orbee toys. They allow you to return and exchange damaged toys for free.

She loves rope toys and most plush. I got her a JW rope toy that has a cage around the middle. Its made out of a nylon similar to the nylabone toys. She hasn't put a dent in the cage but it is her current favorite toy. The great thing was it was $12 at Petco for the big dog size! She is small to medium size but I figure I should get her the bigger size so it takes longer to destroy.


----------



## Grimm

Ordered a few more dog toys after finding Winters graveyard of destroyed toys. Hopefully she will have a harder time with the Tuffy toy and the Tirebiter.

Also ordered some thermals for winter since they are on clearance. Have to get Roo and myself winter clothes. Also got her a snow bib for dirt cheap. Now I need bibs in the next few sizes...


----------



## zimmy

*security prepping*

I ordered a couple of these wildlife cameras for property security and had them shipped to Walmart for pickup.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tasco-3MP...era/21270190?findingMethod=rr#Product+Reviews


----------



## zimmy

*prepping for heat*

Someone gave me 31 bags of no name charcoal briquettes, some of the heaviest charcoal I have ever seen.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Added some more books on preserving and foraging to the survival library. Also, got some more plants in the ground. Will have the dehydrator working overtime as it seems we will be having a bumper crop of strawberries this year.


----------



## goshengirl

ras1219como said:


> Going to be purchasing an "ivy" rain barrel system. Each barrel is 50 gal and is gravity fed but can be attached to a pump. The barrels can be attached to one another so that the overflow runs into the next barrel. They come with everything you need (pumps sold separately) Hopefully two of them will suit my needs.


Could you please post links for these (both the barrels and the pumps)? I've been looking for a decent pump for our homemade rainbarrels, a solar one would be great. But I'm also curious about the barrels you're talking about, given that they're already designed to take a pump. Thanks! :beercheer:


----------



## ras1219como

goshengirl said:


> Could you please post links for these (both the barrels and the pumps)? I've been looking for a decent pump for our homemade rainbarrels, a solar one would be great. But I'm also curious about the barrels you're talking about, given that they're already designed to take a pump. Thanks! :beercheer:


http://www.rainwatersolutions.com/products/ivy-rain-barrel

You can also buy them at lowes or other home improvement stores. Check with your town...some places work with the program to offer discounted prices that's how I'm getting mine.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Made dog food for the dog.

On my lunch break today I went to the store for 2 potatoes for dinner tonight. They had 50 pound bags of red potatoes for $5

Oh well, I have 3 days off. I will have potatoes for years.


----------



## WatchUr6

SouthCentralUS said:


> Made dog food for the dog.
> 
> On my lunch break today I went to the store for 2 potatoes for dinner tonight. They had 50 pound bags of red potatoes for $5
> 
> Oh well, I have 3 days off. I will have potatoes for years.


Wow, Great price. With baked, mashed, scalloped, and fries, that bag would last a few weeks here with the 6 of us.


----------



## Toffee

So, found out more about the litter if dogs we.are picking from today. They are Lab, St. Bernard, Chow, Akita, Wolf/Coyote mixes haha. We are hoping we end up with a big brick of a dog so we can teach him to haul a cart or the like. And as we are getting a dog, next two weeks all free time will be going to fencing the back yard.
I also bought a self-propelled mower as the family is not taking kindly to us not having mowed yet this year, so that is probably gonna happen Tuesday.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

WatchUr6 said:


> Wow, Great price. With baked, mashed, scalloped, and fries, that bag would last a few weeks here with the 6 of us.


2 here. Taters twice a week at most.


----------



## Grimm

Picked up some powdered whole milk and pancake mix at the store. Have to make the big shopping trip tomorrow.


----------



## LongRider

Cleaned out the freezer vract:


----------



## Grimm

LongRider said:


> Cleaned out the freezer vract:


What did you do with everything in there?


----------



## LongRider

zimmy said:


> I ordered a couple of these wildlife cameras for property security and had them shipped to Walmart for pickup.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tasco-3MP...era/21270190?findingMethod=rr#Product+Reviews


You do know you can get some pretty decent wired & wireless security cameras for about the same price or less?


----------



## LongRider

Grimm said:


> What did you do with everything in there?


Salvageable meat will be made into dog food, the rest too freezer burned or rank for dogs will go to the vultures or hawks or eagles. Vegetable matter will go into the compost pile, and I otter tan that hide this summer


----------



## camo2460

Will be officially retired May 30th. I plan on spending time in my garden, honing my knife and tomahawk skills and brushing up on my stalking and survival skills. I might even disappear in to the wild for a couple of weeks and live primitive. Let the fun begin.


----------



## gabbyj310

Well it's Saturday which is Yard Sale day and I have to admit that I did it again(brag brag) Got a pair of Timberland (ladies boots) brand new for 3.00..Got a pair of yard boots(my grandkids call them "muddy puddle"boots) for 1.00 A plant stand type trellis for 3.00.And they had a TON of hunting camo jackets for 3.00 each including pants ...got a "yankee candle(never used 1.00)and cast iron biscuit maker for 2.00..Yep I did it again  Score for me!


----------



## goshengirl

LongRider said:


> You do know you can get some pretty decent wired & wireless security cameras for about the same price or less?


Can you point me in a direction for this? I'd be really interested in wireless security cameras. We have some shady people living next door, and I think they make use of our woods. I've considered the game cameras, but if there's something better for about the same price...

Thanks!


----------



## helicopter5472

gabbyj310 said:


> Well it's Saturday which is Yard Sale day and I have to admit that I did it again(brag brag) Got a pair of Timberland (ladies boots) brand new for 3.00..Got a pair of yard boots(my grandkids call them "muddy puddle"boots) for 1.00 A plant stand type trellis for 3.00.And they had a TON of hunting camo jackets for 3.00 each including pants ...got a "yankee candle(never used 1.00)and cast iron biscuit maker for 2.00..Yep I did it again  Score for me!


That's a great score, Its been raining last few days here and tomorrow to. I can't wait to do some yard sale'n. Last year picked up a propane 3500 watt generator, $40 bucks, Several Camo Military jackets several bucks each and some rain coats (new) nice heavy duty for a five dollar bill. Best deal last year was a Remington 22 rifle with nice scope for 60 bucks, came with several boxes of ammo and a hardcase setup for a 4 wheeler. Gun looked hardly used. Can't wait...


----------



## Tacitus

25 pound bag of rice
8.75 pound package of pasta (spaghetti)

A little here, a little there....


----------



## Grimm

Got Roo snow bibs for the next 2 sizes up. Now I am working on getting her thermals in a few sizes.

Picked up some Tang, first aid supplies, more storage totes, and new tires for the car.

Not much but something to put up.


----------



## timmie

got my bov yesterday. going to get it ready and moveit to another safe place.33 foot dutchman 5th wheel . great condition.1 owner.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I picked up a spare Nook First Edition yesterday for $40 at Bookmans, mostly for spare parts.


----------



## Grimm

My parents came to visit for the afternoon. With them they brought me 3 dozen canning jars! My mom is retiring from her teaching job and had them in her storage cabinet in the art room.

They also brought 2- 36" wading pools for Roo. A pink one to use as a sand box and a blue one for water. They are now housed on the gated deck. Now I can keep Roo entertained outside and not have to worry about her running into the woods!

Got a box full of education materials from my mom and a few reams of newsprint.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

With my mother's day gift card I bought an oil lantern and oil, 9 sweet potato plants and one cucumber plant. 

My daughter came to visit today and she is getting in the mood to learn canning. She will be bringing jars and food to can in the near future. I told her when I see a good sale I will call her and she can tell me to buy it or not. She is single and works long hours. I have not drilled prepping into her head but she likes the idea of having shelf ready food. So happy am I.


----------



## hillobeans

Yesterday, I miracled upon two boxes of 9mm ammo at Dicks Sorting Goods. Today I picked up a couple #10s of Augeson Farms whole eggs and also a pack of nicotine patches. Quitting smoking will be the most important prep I'll ever do.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

Planted corn, Lima beans, kidney beans and spinach yesterday. Also potted some cabbage. Cleaned out the raspberry patch Saturday. Planted a couple if tayberry plants yesterday. Weeded the peas.


----------



## ras1219como

hillobeans said:


> Yesterday, I miracled upon two boxes of 9mm ammo at Dicks Sorting Goods. Today I picked up a couple #10s of Augeson Farms whole eggs and also a pack of nicotine patches. Quitting smoking will be the most important prep I'll ever do.


Good luck in quitting! Remember to take it one day at a time.


----------



## goshengirl

Grimm said:


> Got a box full of education materials from my mom and a few reams of newsprint.


Something educational for Roo that I highly recommend is a book called _Before Five in a Row_ by Jane Claire Lambert. (You can get it from Rainbow Resource Center here, it's currently more expensive on Amazon.) The book is a collection of unit studies based on classic children's books, such as _Blueberries for Sal, Runaway Bunny_, and _Corduroy_.The unit study involves reading the children's book a number of times, and each time you and your child look for different things in the story (shapes, colors, repetition, etc.). The story becomes a springboard for additional learning (making graphs, potato prints, etc.) It's been a while since we used this (my youngest is 11), but we both still remember having fun with it in his preschool days. 

ETA: I don't know what your local library is like. For us, I could use the online catalog to plan what books I wanted and have them put on hold at the branch closest to us. I never bought any of the reading books - if the library didn't have one, I would have just skipped that unit study (although I don't remember the library not having any - they're pretty classic). I wish I still had my copy of _Before Five in a Row_ so I could send it to you....


----------



## hillobeans

ras1219como said:


> Good luck in quitting! Remember to take it one day at a time.


Thanks you Ras. Will do.


----------



## ksmama10

goshengirl said:


> Something educational for Roo that I highly recommend is a book called _Before Five in a Row_ by Jane Claire Lambert. (You can get it from Rainbow Resource Center here, it's currently more expensive on Amazon.) The book is a collection of unit studies based on classic children's books, such as _Blueberries for Sal, Runaway Bunny_, and _Corduroy_.The unit study involves reading the children's book a number of times, and each time you and your child look for different things in the story (shapes, colors, repetition, etc.). The story becomes a springboard for additional learning (making graphs, potato prints, etc.) It's been a while since we used this (my youngest is 11), but we both still remember having fun with it in his preschool days.
> 
> ETA: I don't know what your local library is like. For us, I could use the online catalog to plan what books I wanted and have them put on hold at the branch closest to us. I never bought any of the reading books - if the library didn't have one, I would have just skipped that unit study (although I don't remember the library not having any - they're pretty classic). I wish I still had my copy of _Before Five in a Row_ so I could send it to you....


I have the regular Five In a Row books. They're great! So many of the books they use have become favorites around here. And we really didn't use them religiously..just gave me stuff to pull out from the stories as I read them aloud.


----------



## musketjim

Just returned from 4 days at BOL. Tilled up extra area and planted barley. Planted potatoes and started cutting up fire wood for winter.:2thumb: Had a large pile to start on. Always preparing for winter here.:gaah: Purchased the small BioLite stove and used it for first time, worked very well charging phone and will continue to work with it. Purchased emergency phone charger, small runs on 2 AA. Worked well also. Picked up 2 new turkey chicks, cute when they're young.


----------



## 21601mom

camo2460 said:


> Will be officially retired May 30th. I plan on spending time in my garden, honing my knife and tomahawk skills and brushing up on my stalking and survival skills. I might even disappear in to the wild for a couple of weeks and live primitive. Let the fun begin.


Congrats camo! So jealous, but so very happy for you! We're all excited to hear your progress as you're able to move to full time prepping!!


----------



## Toffee

Got rid of my Jetta yesterday and bought a little Mazda pickup. It came with a free canopy that is in pretty good shape. We are so excited to finally have a good BOV. The only downside is that it only has 3 seats and I'm not sure the hubs and I could fit with a carseat in there with us.


----------



## musketjim

Started moving dirt out of green house into garden. Poor placement of greenhouse, poor planning on my part. Low light due to trees. Good dirt will boost garden soil and we'll move greenhouse at end of season to get it ready for next year. Tomatoes and some carrots started today. Everything else tomorrow when dirt is all moved. 1 wheelbarrow load at a time.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got More tomatoes planted, will put in the rest of the squash and other heirlooms in the morning. Did a lot of weeding and trimming. It sure was hot out today! 
Also, got a few boxes of powdered milk to put away and some other nonperishables.


----------



## camo2460

The garden is 3/4 finished. planted corn, sunflowers, onions, tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers, squash and will be planting potatoes in the morning weather permitting also going to set up my tomahawk and knife target and build one for my daughter. want to plant beans and peas as well but may not get that far. Oh, almost forgot, planted cabbage to.


----------



## musketjim

Finished putting in garden items we had at house, tomatoes, potatoes, beans, peas and carrots. Have space left so will see what we can find on sale in town tomorrow. Lost a turkey chick but other is doing fine. She's lonely so maybe I'll buy a chick to keep her company.


----------



## ras1219como

Well my new cat got into one of my prep closets, I accidentally left the door open, and she tore open a couple bags of dried beans and a bag of dried celery, I'm going to have to repackage them


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got all but 7 plants in for this run. Will have them in after lunch or tomorrow morning. I may put in a shade garden along the side of the house. Things like more lettuces and a couple of kale and mustard green varieties I have seeds for.


----------



## musketjim

Yesterday finally finished garden, celery, more tomatoes, cucumbers and squash. Just a little of each. Running small gardens this year, other commitments. 16 mile bike ride, beautiful day.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

It had been awhile since I bought beans and I was telling my daughter someone had said they scored because they got some for $1.25. I had never paid over 75 cents a pound so I thought $1.25 was ridiculous. My daughter told me I had better check the price again. Well, since a few months ago when I bought some the price has risen 25 cents a pound. So, I bought 16 pounds of beans and 15 pounds of rice at sale prices which used the be the regular price.

My squash is blooming and will have tomatoes soon. We have beets and cabbage ready and also the regular greens.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got the rest of the plants in today. Also was at Wally World, saw discontinued protein bars. I bought the lot and they are now in my freezer next to the camping/go bags.
Might turn up some more soil and get some more seeds in the ground before mid-June. After that it's no real point in seeds besides a second run of corn, soy or beans.
Surfed craigslist for some items. I have enough canning jars, so I let a buddy know about them since he's local.


----------



## Toffee

I picked up a bunch of clearance Skillet Sauces today at 2/$1. And a canning magazine. The chutneys looked awesome. Now I'm off to make granola bars and prep potatoes for the dehydrator.


----------



## Grimm

Today is just one of those days where you want to prep but just can't figure out where to start.

Got the canned goods organized on a shelving unit in the basement. Need a few more units to fit the rest.

I have also mixed up some cookie dough and portioning it out to freeze. I have another batch to mix up before I switch to a different flavor. 

I've been breaking in my new hiking boots by wearing them around the house. It feels great walking down the driveway and not slip or slide on the dirt! Traction is a good thing.


----------



## Genevieve

I bought a water filter at the last gunshow that will work with any sport bottle for the second GHB I'm working on.

I also found at Tractor Supply the Ball Complete book of Home Preserving. It has 400 recipes for canning and some vinegars.

I found another book called the Encyclopedia of Homemade Preserves. Over 150 recipes for jams, jellies and condiments, that I found at the Goodwill for $3.99.
The only thing I'm leery about using this book is that they don't use any canning method at all. They just fill hot jars, seal ( with lids) , cover and then label. I'm not comfortable with that.


----------



## goshengirl

Working on taking down the neighbor's ash trees that have been bothering her (they're either dead or soon to be). I sense her health is an issue, because we've noticed that this year she's just not as able to do things in her yard (she's a widow in her sixties, living alone). So we will do what we can so that she doesn't have to pay for services (she also seems more concerned about money than she has in the past).

We would do this regardless, but it's also a prep of sorts. We will have lots of firewood out of the deal. And a lot of the brushy stuff that in the past I would have just burned, I now look at and think, "that would work in a rocket stove."  Haven't built the rocket stove yet, but when I do, we'll have plenty of fuel - just gotta figure out where to put it all.

And since our neighbor gets upset about losing trees, I'm encouraging her to replace them with different kinds of trees - like native fruit and nut-bearing trees. Yes, I have an ulterior motive.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got the dehydrator going on some deer meat today. No hours available at work this week. Gonna go fishing later on. Hopefully can catch enough for a meal or two.


----------



## Viking

Genevieve said:


> I found another book called the Encyclopedia of Homemade Preserves. Over 150 recipes for jams, jellies and condiments, that I found at the Goodwill for $3.99.
> The only thing I'm leery about using this book is that they don't use any canning method at all. They just fill hot jars, seal ( with lids) , cover and then label. I'm not comfortable with that.


My wife learned to do this from a retired school teacher friend before we met 39 years ago and we have blackberry jelly that's around 20 years old that's still perfect.


----------



## gabbyj310

We had a local store close. They had all kinds of "everything".I bought many useful items.Bug sprays,all kinds of OTC meds,small storage containers,paper goods batteries ,I ended up spending 171.00 for about 450.00 worth of different "goodies" SCORE!!!!!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Caught some rainbow trout. Took the boy with me. Taught him how to cast a fishing pole and to ID several fish.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

This week I received 2 gaskets for the canner, 60 mylar bags and oxygen absorbers, 120 towels and 10 5 gallon pails. Free shipping on everything.

FYI, the towels are 14x17 all cotton and come in a 60 pack from Home Depot for $20. That is 3 for $1. I will use them for everything. Good quality too. Free shipping if you spend $45 so I had to buy something else I needed.


----------



## biobacon

Two 6 packs TP
Hardback book on 4 season gardening $.25 at library book sale room. Two weeks ago got one on harmful plants and another on outdoor survival.


----------



## Toffee

Husband decided that we needed to upgrade our bobs, so we both bought 5.11 bags. He picked up the Select Carry Sling and I got the Tactical Rush 24. He is starting an at home gunsmithing class very soon. And we picked up a big black scary gun along with some more ammo and dies for our mosins.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I bought a Machinery's Handbook, 29th Ed at Barnes & Noble for $103 after membership discount. I think I'm going to start collecting a technical/industrial technology library. If shtf badly enough, it just might help in some small way to rebuild civilization.


----------



## Grimm

Got a total of 8 dozen cookies balled and frozen the other day. I have 3 dozen of another flavor in the freezer now to harden before bagging.

I will be preparing some cook n serve meals this weekend. I hate having to cook from scratch so I get lazy. I want Roo to have home cooked meals that are good for her and not the "bachelor" meals her dad makes! (YUCK! Mac N Cheese with ground beef and soy sauce! Or tuna and peanut butter!) Got out my Home Planner and picked my recipes. Now I have a shopping list written for my trip down the mountain.

Roo's baby BOB arrived today! I have it clipped to mine so I can add things to it for her. It is soooo cute.

Roo's Christmas gift arrived today as well. Its a cute Waldorf doll made by the same etsy shop as the baby doll I gave her for her birthday last year. This one has hair and colorful sleeper on. I figure she'll enjoy it for Christmas since I have her kitchen set for her birthday. 

Dug out our personal documents to add to our BOBs and a set for the safety deposit box.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today I paid down another $150 on my student loan. I now have just less than $1,000 left on it! God willing and the river don't rise, I'll have Sallie Mae kicked out of my house by January! That'll be my last payment on it!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

About to bottle 35 gallons of various wines I've made. 10 gallons of beer. They'll be aging in the bottle for a couple month prior to drinking. Also, picked up another cast iron skillet. Those will be very valuable when people have to cook over fires again.


----------



## Tacitus

ContinualHarvest said:


> Also, picked up another cast iron skillet. Those will be very valuable when people have to cook over fires again.


You say that so confidently!..."when"


----------



## BackwoodsTX

So far, I have:

Read this entire thread and took lots of notes.
Printed a First Aid Guide
Printed a knot-tying book
Gathered supplies for a very small first aid kit
inventoried the pantry and made a grocery list
Added tons of stuff to an Amazon wishlist
Thought of ways to take every advantage of a small space for storage


----------



## helicopter5472

It just showed a family who bought a house in Woodland Hills, Calif. They found a old 60's bomb shelter in there back yard, I was still full stocked with 60's food and coffee....How lucky can you get especially in Calif.


----------



## Grimm

Another one of those "where to start?" days.

I added a few things to our BOBs that are summer and fire evac based. I need to take the winter gear out but its just hats and gloves for now. 

I got a great deal on quilt batting so I got a few bags for various sized quilts. I have some older quilts my mom made that need repair or recovering but they don't fit my bed! I have ample quilts for Roo's twin bed since they are all of my old(and a few new) quilts my mom made me as a little girl. I am planning the new quilts for the king bed. I don't have the time to do fancy designs so I am opting for a 9 patch style but with 3 different sized squares. Also getting together flannel fabrics for a new winter rag patch quilt.

Got 2 weeks of dinners prepped and in the freezer. 16 dozen cookie balls too. No more lugging the mixer out of the cabinet for a while.

Ordered some cotton nose 'plugs' today. The altitude and the dry air here has caused a few nose bleeds so far. Roo hasn't had one but both K and I have. I have plenty of quick clot but we are blowing through tissues so I thought the plugs would be a good buy.

My tomatoes are doing well here. Little tomatoes are forming! My peas love it too. Everyone up here told me raspberries don't do well but my plants are proving them wrong. Lots of green healthy growth and buds for berries are starting to form. The blueberries are still young and pushing out lots of growth but no berry buds.


----------



## Tacitus

BackwoodsTX said:


> So far, I have:
> 
> Read this entire thread and took lots of notes.
> Printed a First Aid Guide
> Printed a knot-tying book
> Gathered supplies for a very small first aid kit
> inventoried the pantry and made a grocery list
> Added tons of stuff to an Amazon wishlist
> Thought of ways to take every advantage of a small space for storage


Good job! The longest journey starts with a first step.


----------



## Toffee

Not much on our front, except that the hubs got all signed up for his course and I got a new dehydrator for $2 when my SIL went yard selling. It just so happens to be the same exact one we already had, so the trays are completely interchangeable.


----------



## ksmama10

Toffee said:


> Not much on our front, except that the hubs got all signed up for his course and I got a new dehydrator for $2 when my SIL went yard selling. It just so happens to be the same exact one we already had, so the trays are completely interchangeable.


I just love it when I find exactly what I need at a garage sale. Good for you!


----------



## ksmama10

I've been on a buying spree this weekend: Ordered 10 five gallon mylar bags and 2000cc o2 absorbers, three books(will list at the bottom of post), and Wendy Dewitt's Food Storage video. I've also been dehydrating hash browns, with plans to do pinto beans later, once they're done cooking.

Here's the book list: 
100-Day Pantry-Jan Jackson
Do It Yourself Prep N Store-Janice Paveglio Gunther
Pantry Cooking: Quick and Easy Food Storage Recipes-Laura Robins


----------



## Grimm

Made the weekly trip down the mountain. Picked up ingredients for freezer meals. I'll be spending the next few days prepping as many meals as I can.

Picked up some basics for our long term food storage. 5lbs flour, can of chicory(YUMMY!), juice boxes for the babyBOB, spices and canning jars.

The transmission is slipping on the car so I am taking it in on Monday. Started looking into a "new" car so I'm not hosed when winter comes.


----------



## Tacitus

Hardware Store:

five 5-gallon buckets for bulk grain & legume storage -- got a shipment due in later this month, and I'm thinking about putting up 5 gallons of granulated sugar
250 sq. ft. (10x25) of 4 mil plastic sheeting for sealing and/or water collection (rain & condensation) -- I'm starting to refocus on my water situation
removable caulk for sealing drafty windows and/or 5 gallon buckets (don't know if that is necessary for food grade buckets with gasket lids, but I think I will use it for my "store & forget" preps)

Grocery Store:

extra boxes of cereal for the rotation pantry--cereal lasts long enough, I figure, so I bought some extra, and may buy some more
shortening...hadn't bought any in a while
backing soda
pinto beans (only 2#...one of my small purchases which my wallet does not notice but which builds up over time)


----------



## Lake Windsong

I have spent the last few days walking the woods with medicine women and shamans identifying and eating leaves and flowers, using the same plants to dye wool, make tinctures, salves, vinegars, and oils. I purposefully went offline and immersed myself in the process and now I am rejuvenated and feel great about getting my preps focused on the hands on, diy ways to improve our nutrition and herbal medicine cabinet (which has a few new additions now). Networked and made lifelong friends and found a wonderful herbal mentor in the process. Great week! Now to incorporate what I am learning as an herbalist into daily improvements in my lifestyle and my approach to prepping.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Built some shelving today. Going to stain it tomorrow to make SWMBO happy. 
Organized some books an cleaning up the camping gear from this weekend. Nasty storms heading in. Got the rechargeable lanterns charged/charging and ready to go. Decided to not put the coleman stove away just in case the power goes out for any length of time.
Anyone else on the East Coast, good luck tonight.


----------



## Freyadog

Geez..finally have 2 closets done. Inventoried and placed elsewhere on our property some buckets. Just in case of fire in the house.

Inventoried the kitchen, which took forever. Have you ever inventoried those little jars of spices that are stuck everywhere? Think there is a spice fairy in this house. 

did finally get the peach syrup cooked down to a nice thick syrup for pancakes. still working on those peaches though in the dehydrator.

Bought another metal shelving unit. Looking for a set of bunk beds.


----------



## Toffee

Picked up a bunch of fresh produce and will be drying some of it and pickling parts of the watermelon that I got, too. Never thought I would say this, but the hubs was actually encouraging me to buy some meal preps. They had a bunch of pork gravy mixes at the store on clearance, so we bought 20 of them.
We finally got our 5.11 gear, too. The packs are super nice and I'm really glad we bought them.
My spindly little bean plants each have a few beans on them already, so I'm really happy about that and the tomatoes are getting big. All of the squash I planted died though.


----------



## helicopter5472

Spent a couple of days pulling more stuff out of my bus, So many things I've forgotten I have, found some nice wooden cabinets several boxes of CB's and shortwave radio items, a nice old one room wood stove you can cook on top, lots of jackets, clothes, blankets, my collection of survival magazines, new bags of charcoal for the grill, more lanterns and fuel, as if I needed more of them, I still have about one third of the bus to go, but can see boxes of auto stuff, lots of electrical items, lights plugs, switches, a bunch of copper tubing, ( project for up coming still) My double garage is getting jammed. Hate to have a garage sale and loose some of this stuff to pennies on the dollar sales. I guess I'll have to look into more storage.


----------



## Toffee

Picked up a gun cabinet today for $25. The only downside is that it is missing the key. But we decided that we didn't like the lock on it anyway, so we are ordering a newer, better one and are looking into picking up a pistol safe and another fireproof safe for various things.


----------



## gabbyj310

On vacation/work in Fl. Daughter-in-law and I did the thrift store run and found a ton of books on plants,gardening,and an older book showing great pictures of all different plants.Very useful all for 2.00


----------



## Tacitus

Seems like fewer people posting since the NSA monitoring revelation.

My update: 50 pounds of sugar...35 or so in a bucket with a gamma seal...the rest in retasked juice containers.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Checked on the garden. Plants are a bit wind swept but all are alive. The second part of the storm never really hit. 
PRessure canned some deer meat. I really need to replace the aluminum pressure canner. Just don't have the money. Might look around some yard sales.


----------



## Tacitus

Two posts in 24 hours?

Here is my prep for today:


----------



## Toffee

Dried two heads of lettuce, bought 6 of those add water and shake chocolate cupcake mixes for $1 each, snagged chicken quarters, pork sausage links, and sweet Italian bulk sausage all with discount stickers on them. I even nabbed the last .50 plastic trowel and 25 lbs of sugar. Feeling pretty good right now.


----------



## camo2460

Garden is doing great, except for the corn, will have to replant I think. I found three coleman lanterns in the garage that I forgot that I had, also pulled my fishing tackle out and was surprised to find some goodies I can use for survival purposes. Will be going to a powwow Saturday, hope to find some unique stuff to add to my stores. Its at the Miller County fairgrounds, noon to five, and ten to five on Sunday. If you're a prepper in the area come on out


----------



## camo2460

Oh yeah I forgot, canned seven quarts of turkey vegetable soup and bought some canned meat from Gerbs and made some hide glue.


----------



## HomegrownGal

Picked up 7 almost 2-week old chocolates and 2 pearl guinea keets today. Have 12 one-day old royal purple keets reserved for pick up at the coop tomorrow! Need to establish a population! Too many bugs!!l I'd post pics but program won't let me!

Picked up Rosebud, a purebred Nigerian dwarf on Sunday. Her one year birthday is June 15rh! Have Many loaded pear, apple and peach trees! Also blueberries, raspberries, blackberries and grapes! Yay! I love this place!

Finished double fencing the goat enclosure today to protect from predators. Several thousand square feet. Need to bring my layers, Yokohama and call ducks to the homestead. 49 tomatoes planted so far and 23 more to go plus other plants including 2 fig trees!

And I'm bush hogging with a pushmower! Lol!


----------



## gabbyj310

HomegrownGal,Wow how busy you are ,I feel like a slug..


----------



## Tacitus

My thought process reading this post:


HomegrownGal said:


> Picked up 7 almost 2-week old chocolates


Milk or dark? Hershey bars?


HomegrownGal said:


> and 2 pearl guinea keets today.


Whaaa?


HomegrownGal said:


> Have 12 one-day old royal purple keets reserved for pick up at the coop tomorrow!


OK, time to start googling. Turns out a "keet" is a type of fowl: Guinea Fowl. And a "chocolate keet" is also a bird.



HomegrownGal said:


> Picked up Rosebud, a purebred Nigerian dwarf on Sunday.


Turns out, a "Nigerian Dwarf is a goat, not another kind of fowl: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigerian_Dwarf_%28goat%29



HomegrownGal said:


> Need to bring my layers, Yokohama and call ducks to the homestead.


Back to googling. Turns out that "layers" is slang for an egg laying chicken. A "Yokohama" is a type of chicken, not a tire or a city in Japan. And, a "call duck" is another type of duck: Wikipedia--Call Duck

And here I thought you were talking in code to avoid NSA monitoring!  Obviously I have a lot to learn. Someday...someday, I will have property with water, and goats and chickens. I don't know when, though.


----------



## Tacitus

My prep today, for water purification:


----------



## Grimm

Made the trip to Costco this evening. Just more meat for the freezer, ingredients for freezer meals, and dry goods for long term storage.

Have to make a trip to the pet store and farmers market Saturday. We are running low on cat litter and I need to get Alice her hairball supplement. Dumb cat is shedding like crazy and doesn't realize she needs to let me brush her like the other cats do! :brickwall:

That reminds me I need carpet stain remover...


----------



## Grimm

Tacitus said:


> My prep today, for water purification:


Did you get a good deal? I have a few pounds but am always looking for a great bargain on pool shock.


----------



## HomegrownGal

Lol! Tacticus! That was funny! ) )


----------



## Tacitus

Grimm said:


> Did you get a good deal? I have a few pounds but am always looking for a great bargain on pool shock.


Maybe I got a good deal. It was part of a display of items they were pushing for the summer pool season. But I hadn't really shopped around. It was just a prep itch that I hadn't yet scratched, and I saw the summer sale display. I can now mark that item "green" on my prep spreadsheet.

The other times I had looked for this type of stuff, it had other additives in it. When I saw this, it seemed to have the right ingredients, so I took the plunge, so to speak, and bought it for peace of mind. It will now go on the back of a shelf, hopefully never to be used...unless I get a pool.

I feel more comfortable buying stuff like this on the spur of the moment. I have made some fundamental lifestyle changes (for me) this past year (I gave up alcohol and fast food)...you would be surprised how much cash that frees up! Doctor told me I needed to lose 10-15 pounds, and I lost 15 pounds by just giving up those things, without additional exercise, without any type of additional diet--amazing to think I was carrying around 15 pounds of alcohol and fast food--I was killing myself with that stuff.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Earlier this morning, I made another $150 payment on my student loan, this time out of my tax refund, putting me one step closer to kicking Sallie Mae out of my apartment! :2thumb:

And later on today, I'll put another $20 into my emergency fund.


----------



## headhunter

Little brother came through with a propane refrigerator and 3-100# tanks he gained when he tore down a huntin' shack. Yeah, I'm grinnin'. Anyone know the weight of an empty 100# tank? All three tanks have some propane in them.
Harvested the first handful of asparagus.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

headhunter said:


> Anyone know the weight of an empty 100# tank?


Look on the collar or on the top of the tank. Should be a "TW" or the words "tare weight" followed by a number. That's the empty weight of the tank. Also there is a manufacturers date on there too. There may be some more dates stamped in there too. Find the newest date on there. If its more than 12 years ago the tank needs inspected before it can be filled. Most cylinder/welding supply shops will do that for you. Around here it costs around $15-20 for the inspection.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Will be mage a big pot of deer chili tomorrow. Going to pressure can 1/2 of it. Also been working on my "skill preps" by geocaching. Get you used to using a GPS and/or compass. Good stuff there.


----------



## Toffee

Picked up 7 containers of zesty BBQ sauce for $2 each. Went front yard camping with the hubs and practiced putting up the tent. Overall, a nice few days off.


----------



## headhunter

8thDayStranger said:


> Look on the collar or on the top of the tank. Should be a "TW" or the words "tare weight" followed by a number. That's the empty weight of the tank. Also there is a manufacturers date on there too. There may be some more dates stamped in there too. Find the newest date on there. If its more than 12 years ago the tank needs inspected before it can be filled. Most cylinder/welding supply shops will do that for you. Around here it costs around $15-20 for the inspection.


Thanks, I'm headed out the door.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Quarter of beef in the freezer, soup bones and oxtail packed up separate for some bone broth when I have a weekend off. Herbal medicine tinctures in the cabinet, some new tincture bottles and herbal salve supplies on order, along with a few dried herbs and such I don't wild harvest or have growing. Garden growing nicely. Planning a couple of farmer market runs or trips to u-pick local places for the kids.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Did some weeding today. Everything is growing slowly but growing all the same. Will be pressure canning a few pint jars of the chili that I made. It turned out nicely. 
I planted some walking onions. Very interesting plant. Also will be putting in the shade garden I've been wanting.
Took the kiddo to the park to find a Geocache. He likes using the GPS as much as I do. Too many non geocachers aka "Muggles" about to get to the cache. If you're not stealthy and give away the location, non players may disrupt the cache. This teaches stealth, situational awareness, and making good judgement calls as well as orienteering. 
Tomorrow, more caches to be found, propagating some aloe vera.


----------



## Grimm

Not much here except we made a run down the mountain to get a few things for Roo. One of the shops down the hill was having an unannounced 50% clothing sale so I picked up some clothing for Roo in the next few sizes. My neighbor told me about it when we were at the mailboxes. 

We are trying a "new" litter for the cat boxes to cut costs. It is the same brand as the current litter just a different form. We were using the clumping litter and are trying the pellet form. Both are walnut shell based. So far the younger cats are using the new litter with the 2 old ladies sticking with the clumping litter. For half the cost I think we can convert 4 out of 6 boxes to pellets.


----------



## Toffee

Picked up another 25 lbs of sugar today, 25 lbs of carrots that are being dehydrated or frozen for stock and soup, and a few Gatorades for next to nothing. Plus, some buckets for storing the sugar and other things. Otherwise, not much here. Oh, except for losing almost 30 lbs in the last 2 months, which has really helped my achy joints.


----------



## Immolatus

I hadnt posted much in this thread cause I got a little overly paranoid (dont point fingers at me, you!) but in light of recent developments I guess it doesnt really matter now, does it? 
Got a few Maples from our sponsor JMBullion.
Hit up Patriot Supply cause theyre having a sale.


----------



## Grimm

Made the regular supply run down the mountain. Picked up vitamins for Roo, 10lbs of sugar and some items for the homemade MREs. Lets not forget some 5t clothes for Roo.  Gotta love sales on kids clothes...

Stopped at the garden store for pea seeds to plant tomorrow. With the mild weather we have been having I figured they will be fine and harvested before the first frost. Hilled the taters too.

Picked up a few minor ingredients for freezer meals. Just some pizza dough for spinach calzones and soy sauce... No one had told me we were out of tortillas or I would have gotten those at Costco earlier.  Found an ethnic market to get some Arab foods I haven't been able to find for a while. That made me happier than a june bug in July!

All in all, not much.


----------



## mojo4

Some more beans. And some silver since its on sale now apparently.


----------



## Grimm

Unknown to me til 3 minutes ago we have a new mouser in the house. 

K's tomcat (he'd rather be mine and I think I'll take him now) just proved he can catch and kill mice better than any of the 4 girls in the house. I thought our little house mouse was scared away with 5 cats walking the counters and stalking every shadow. Well, it came out and Sebastian was on it in no time! He cornered it behind the vacuum and I moved it so he could make his kill. I thought he was useless and as dumb as bricks...

I thought our semi feral kitty, Lilli, would be the best mouser in the house but not after what I just saw! Winter was helping Sabby flush the mouse out from under tables and chairs! Who knew my dog was a mouser too!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

It's that time of year again, summer.That means being outdoors more often and the need to keep a decent med kit handy for bumps and scrapes. 
I went through all of our med-kits and replaced everything that had been used. We keep one in each pack, one in each car. and one for the house. Then, I just ordered an EMT Kit because all of the kits just all seem to lack something. Will be adding to the existing kits to round them out a bit.
So, if you haven't done so recently, go through your med kits and make sure you have replaced anything that's been used, expired, or otherwise unusable.

Also, added some cast iron cookware that I've been eyeing up for 75% off.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Great reminder, CH. And yay! for cast iron on markdown. 

My house and both kids smell like thyme.  It's been drying in small, tied bunches. Not sure what we are going to do with all of it, but thinking thyme honey (for cooking or colds/congestion), fresh-frozen thyme and olive oil in the ice trays for cooking, and a thyme-witch hazel face toner (good for acne) for starters, and store the rest for later projects and recipes.


----------



## Toffee

Picked up a couple of books on sewing, The New Victory Garden, Back to Basics, a book on casting bullets, training your dog to track, and raising sheep. And they were all less than $30.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Yesterday, I bought a 140-piece first aid kit at EEEEEE-VILLE Wal-Mart for $10. I'm just a little old layman with only basic first aid skills, but I'm actually impressed with this one. It's got, among other things, a first aid guide, a pair of Nitrile gloves, some Neosporin, and a coupon booklet for various otc meds, including $1 off of another first aid kit!  I think this one's going in my car.

The day before that, I bought a Great Courses course in Geometry, Algebra and The Joy of Thinking: The Beauty and Power of Classical Mathematical Ideas all for $40! Good additions to my tech library. Considering these bad boys sell for EASILY $100-$200 new EACH, I'd say this was a steal! artydance::2thumb:


----------



## LongRider

Next door neighbor that gave me the generator awhile back, had to sell his place due to wife's health issues, which is why I got the generator. Took six years to get to know well enough that we had developed a mutual support agreement. The two of us are who got the perimeter security plan in place that I have discussed on other threads.
Anyway the new owner moved in this last week, turns out he is a doctor ! Huge plus if he turns out to be worth developing a relationship with. Hopefully it will not take six years to vet him.


----------



## Grimm

My new strawberry bare root plants arrived today. They are sitting in a bowl of water after their trip through the mail. They are vibrant and green so I'm not worried about them dying I just thought they'd like a deep drink before being planted.  

I know I'd need a stiff one after being in a cramped box for a couple days.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I just picked up a couple of slide rules at Bookman's today for $2 each! Yay me! artydance: No instructions, but I can download them from the Internet.

Now, once I download the instructions, I'll be able to calculate in STYLE in the post-EMP world! :2thumb:


----------



## Tacitus

Foreverautumn said:


> I just picked up a couple of slide rules at Bookman's today for $2 each! Yay me! artydance: No instructions, but I can download them from the Internet.
> 
> Now, once I download the instructions, I'll be able to calculate in STYLE in the post-EMP world! :2thumb:


Awesome. Did you get them online? Or, did you buy them locally? Do they stock things like that all the time? Or did you just happen to see them in a used section? (I'm not familiar with "Bookman's".)


----------



## musketjim

Nice 50k bike ride. getting ready for 92 mile trip in about 2 weeks in Denali National Park. Purchased new BOV. Going to try to post photo. Never done it before so not sure how. Hope it comes out ok. This is after our first fully loaded test run.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Tacitus said:


> Awesome. Did you get them online? Or, did you buy them locally? Do they stock things like that all the time? Or did you just happen to see them in a used section? (I'm not familiar with "Bookman's".)


Bookman's is a local chain that sells used books/games/electronics/etc. Though I'm pretty sure they have a web site, they're mostly brick and mortar.


----------



## LincTex

Got an All-American 921 at an estate sale for $50!


----------



## MetalPrepper

I joined Sams Club......dang, I wished I'd of done that last year! They got BIG STUFF!! I have a bunch of buckets and mylar bags w/ co2 thingys.....gonna start some buckets o' stuff soon.


----------



## Grimm

Foreverautumn said:


> Bookman's is a local chain that sells used books/games/electronics/etc. Though I'm pretty sure they have a web site, they're mostly brick and mortar.


We have Bookman here in Cali too.


----------



## biobacon

My brother in law picked up a Remington 1911 R1 inhanced. Today hes going to see about reloading gear for it. I like it, too much recoil for little old .22 me but after poping a few x's I say its a great gun, alas I do not have the $950 on sale to buy one like him. So why is this good for me? Hes living with us now and one more good gun in the house is a good thing. Also we started going to a range close by, 15 min drive and only $6 an hour and ultra open and friendly. If I can find the cash Im going to do the applesead course at the range. My coworker is going to teach me how to pressure can when harvest time comes. I went to ham radio field day Saturday and learned the basics of operation. Going to get my ticket in the fall I think. My goal for the next 6 months is to prepp in skill sets rather then things.


----------



## Toffee

biobacon said:


> My brother in law picked up a Remington 1911 R1 inhanced. Today hes going to see about reloading gear for it. I like it, too much recoil for little old .22 me but after poping a few x's I say its a great gun, alas I do not have the $950 on sale to buy one like him.


My husband had a Rem 1911 in a .45, the only issue I have with it is the need for so many specialized tools, ie: one for the muzzle and one for the firing pin assembly. Maybe I'm just picky.

ETA: My husband also has a Sig 1911 .22 that he put a compensator on his just for fun. But then he lost it out in the lake in that stupid wood canoe we all seem to borrow from each other round here.

I snapped up some books at the library. $6 total for a plumbing book, shotgun games guide/book, James Herriot best of collection, visual gun guide, raising backyard livestock book, a blasters guidebook, and one on tying knots. Plus, I renewed my library card and updated all of my info. I may go back and pick up some more books later, but that was all the cash I had on me.


----------



## musketjim

Started moving firewood from old torn up tarp to under cover by the house for easy access this winter. I make the tradeoff of having wood right beside the house with the bug potential and fire hazard. Winters are long and deep here, so the easier I can make it the better. Nice 25 mile bike ride. Organized bug out kits. Many wildfires in area very hot dry and windy. Bad combo and some areas have had evac. orders nearby. Tropical Storm Andrea while on vacation and wildfires when we come home.:scratch Keeps me in the preparedness mindset tho.


----------



## Toffee

Picked up 2 boxes of kosher salt today and discussed with the hubs the idea of buying about 190 more pounds of the stuff to use for various things if shtf.


----------



## LincTex

Toffee said:


> Picked up 2 boxes of kosher salt today and discussed with the hubs the idea of buying about 190 more pounds of the stuff to use for various things if shtf.


Unless it must be *kosher*.... just get big bags of water softener salt.


----------



## Tacitus

LincTex said:


> Unless it must be *kosher*.... just get big bags of water softener salt.


I have wondered if that stuff (water softener salt) is safe for consumption by humans. They have it at Lowe's for cheap. I was afraid that it might have some other additives that might be harmful.


----------



## LincTex

Tacitus said:


> I have wondered if that stuff (water softener salt) is safe for consumption by humans. I was afraid that it might have some other additives that might be harmful.


No, no weird additives. You can also get swimming pool salt for close to the same price and it is finer (softener salt is very coarse). I guess it depends on what you want to do with it.


----------



## gabbyj310

I've learned soooo much on here....I was wondering how to store bleach for after TSHTF and found out about "pool shock" now the salt.Then Jay Jay tells us about Cayenne powder. Wow keep all this great "stuff".coming I learned many things, just everyday things.. talking to people that was an "everyday knowledge"for them. In fact how about a thread with a "sticky" to keep it going??????Mine for today is.... microwave lemons for just a minute and they are SO easy to squeeze for lemonaid etc!!!!!


----------



## Tacitus

LincTex said:


> ...depends on what you want to do with it.


I guess I envision using it (1) as a food seasoning, and (2) for food preservation (salting, pickling).


----------



## LincTex

Tacitus said:


> I guess I envision using it for food preservation (salting, pickling).


----------



## headhunter

Can one use food grade plastic pails for salt pork?


----------



## Tacitus

Great video, Linctex. Should be mandatory viewing for everyone. I know I'll be checking out their websites and viewing their other videos. Thanks!!

And, as headhunter suggests, it will pay to have some extra food grade buckets for food preservation. I would plan on having some "salt venison"...for a short period of time after the SHTF. I'm sure the deer will be hunted to local extinction pretty quickly. Too bad we don't have hogs running wild around here.


----------



## LincTex

headhunter said:


> Can one use food grade plastic pails for salt pork?


Hmmmm.... I don't see why not?



Tacitus said:


> Great video, Linctex. Should be mandatory viewing for everyone.


I read: "The Grapes of Wrath" many, many moons ago - "Ma" packed the meat in a barrel with salt - but no brine. Gonna have to research this more. I guarantee if the meat is packed in dry salt, and dries out while in salt, there would be NO spoilage.


----------



## MetalPrepper

OK.....we bought our first big bags of sugar, rice and flour at SAMS...we have mylar bags and walmart buckets....and c02 absourbers. This is my next step, creating many 5 gal. buckets of various things. I feel good about it. And the salt hint is great. I knew about chlorine and wondered about salt....good to know.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

300 #'s of baby red taters ready to be canned and dehydrated......


----------



## WatchUr6

Picked up 10 LR20 (.308) mags at the Farewell to Arms Freedom Festival here in Colorado. They were only $10 each. Thousands of people showed up to get free or discounted mags.


----------



## musketjim

Played with grandkids, then had a nice bike ride. Started to trellis peas and beans, then 2 Sam Adams.:cheers: Great work if you can find it.:2thumb:


The whole world sucks, America sucks a lot less, and Alaska don't suck at all.


----------



## AuroraHawk

LincTex said:


> No, no weird additives. You can also get swimming pool salt for close to the same price and it is finer (softener salt is very coarse). I guess it depends on what you want to do with it.


I don't know about now but several years ago I had need of lots of salt and I purchased table grade salt in 50 lb bags from the local feed store.

:shrug: That was the same feed store that sold 40 lb bags of Purina Worm Chow to me.


----------



## Grimm

Made a small supply run this weekend. Had to keep the trip short because of the fire next to the highway back up the mountain.

Went back to the Arab market and got a few more things to add to our winter food stash. Just some soup mixes and coffee. 

Had some brown outs last night. I was checking on the temp in Roo's room at 1am and the power was cut for a few minutes. I was standing in the black next to the crib with my hand on Roo's back making sure she didn't wake up. I now realized that I need some of those plug in flashlights that turn on when the power goes out. So they act like nightlights with solar sensors til then.

With the possibility of fire evac and then the multiple brown outs it has been a wild weekend.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Camping trip. Didn't use a lighter or single match. Made 3 campfires, no matches. Prep skills are working.


----------



## Freyadog

LincTex said:


> Unless it must be *kosher*.... just get big bags of water softener salt.


Not quite grasping this salt thing. If this water softener salt is the same thing as table salt why do they call it water softener salt. Why not just 'salt'?


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> Not quite grasping this salt thing. If this water softener salt is the same thing as table salt why do they call it water softener salt. Why not just 'salt'?


It is pressed into a tablet shape made for the softener tanks. It is lacking in iodine and other added minerals we find in our table salt. Plus, if it was not for human consumption then it would not be used to "soften" water. In reality the water passes through a tank of salt tablets and takes with it a small amount of salt. You can't taste it when you drink the water but it is there. Same process is used in salt chlorination pool filters. The salt is meant to lessen the damage done to the skin from the chlorine.

Went to the Arab market last night and saw "gray" sea salt. Its just salt, right. Why not call it salt?! Well, it is gray in color from various minerals found in the salt deposit. Ever seen Pink Himalayan salt? Same deal. Its just salt.


----------



## helicopter5472

Added a few more items to the old BOB, some zip ties, and rubber-bands, couple of zip-loc bags, and a can of spray mace, an old Altoid can with fishing stuff (got lots of lakes and streams around)... 

Still going thru my stuff in the bus, several boxes of CB's, shortwave radios, scanners. Enough electrical stuff to wire a full house, ext. cords, lots of plumbing stuff, tent poles, more garden tools, lots of do it yourself books ... ect...ect... so much stuff so little time.


----------



## Toffee

Grimm said:


> It is pressed into a tablet shape made for the softener tanks. It is lacking in iodine and other added minerals we find in our table salt. Plus, if it was not for human consumption then it would not be used to "soften" water. In reality the water passes through a tank of salt tablets and takes with it a small amount of salt. You can't taste it when you drink the water but it is there. Same process is used in salt chlorination pool filters. The salt is meant to lessen the damage done to the skin from the chlorine.
> 
> Went to the Arab market last night and saw "gray" sea salt. Its just salt, right. Why not call it salt?! Well, it is gray in color from various minerals found in the salt deposit. Ever seen Pink Himalayan salt? Same deal. Its just salt.


Well, there is a major taste difference from those different salts based on the various other trace elements they pick up. We have probably 20 different kinds of salt on hand at any one time, but we don't use iodized/table salt for anything. I have seen pelleted water softener salt. I would personally just buy a bag of 25 lbs of iodized salt if I had to choose between the two, unless you plan on treating at least some of your water with iodine or taking iodine tablets.
We did pick up about $200 worth of fireworks today to use defensively if people try to forcibly storm our house to take supplies from us and we picked up several boxes of shot shells to use in the new shotgun we bought.


----------



## 21601mom

It is with great pleasure that I can finally check this prep off my list:


BUY A HOUSE IN TX!!!



Just settled last Friday! We now have refuge from DC!


----------



## Genevieve

bought more:

sugar 25lbs
wheat 25lbs
instant coffee 2 jars
canning jars wm quarts
extra flats -wm
condensed tomato soup 15 cans
coconut oil 2 jars
northern beans 5lbs
beef jerky original and teryaki 2lbs
dogfood 50lbs
paper towels 20 rolls


----------



## biobacon

Had a cucumber from my own garden today. My boy picked one too. Again, skill sets. Yesterday while working on the garden I noticed a small tree limb had fallen down. I took it down and striped the bark and taught my neighbor how to make cordage from it. She was pretty amazed.


----------



## LongRider

Tacitus said:


> I'm sure the deer will be hunted to local extinction pretty quickly.


Only if the locals allow marauding invaders to to pillage their resources. Lots of locals around here have been substance hunting for generations with no ill effect on game populations.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Harvested some of my peppers today. Still no tomatoes. Damn crazy weather.


----------



## MsSage

Today I put a deadbolt on my door.....had my door jimmied open and they took my 9mm and a camera ....After talking to a BUNCH of people around town got my gun back LOL 
Found out just how fast news travels here. 
I feel a bit better and know a few more people are looking out for me since I spend almost all my time alone. The joys of small town


----------



## helicopter5472

A small reprieve, hope this is just the beginning...



WASHINGTON (AP) — In a major concession to business groups, the Obama administration Tuesday unexpectedly announced a one-year delay, until after the 2014 elections, in a central requirement of the new health care law that many companies provide coverage for their workers or face fines.

The move sacrificed timely implementation of President Barack Obama's signature legislation but may help the administration politically by blunting an election-year line of attack Republicans were planning to use. The employer requirements are among the most complex parts of the health care law, which is designed to expand coverage for uninsured Americans.

"We have heard concerns about the complexity of the requirements and the need for more time to implement them effectively," Treasury Assistant Secretary Mark Mazur said in a blog post. "We have listened to your feedback and we are taking action."

Business groups were jubilant. "A pleasant surprise," said Randy Johnson, senior vice president of the U.S. Chamber of Commerce. There was no inkling in advance of the administration's action, he said.


----------



## HomegrownGal

Words cannot express the joy and satisfaction of going outside to your yard and picking breakfast then freezing the excess! Our God is amazing!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

MsSage said:


> Today I put a deadbolt on my door.....had my door jimmied open and they took my 9mm and a camera ....After talking to a BUNCH of people around town got my gun back LOL
> Found out just how fast news travels here.
> I feel a bit better and know a few more people are looking out for me since I spend almost all my time alone. The joys of small town


That's rare for someone to get their gun back. Perhaps a small gun-safe that bolts to the joists is in order for when you're not home. 
Hopefully they find out who it was and can lock them up for a bit, but don't you think for a second that they won't be back. Time for you to do a security update on your home.


----------



## ksmama10

Harvested 4 regular tomatoes, two(!) cherry tomatoes(boy were they tasty), and 4 more banana peppers from the garden this evening. Froze them and the batch of banana and bell peppers from late Sunday night(out of town Mon. and Tues).

Oh yeah, I forgot: pulled three onions for tomorrow's hamburgers.

Hope everyone has a happy and safe Independence Day!


----------



## Toffee

ContinualHarvest said:


> Harvested some of my peppers today. Still no tomatoes. Damn crazy weather.


I skimmed this and thought you said preppers not peppers haha


----------



## Outpost

*Gamo Whisper Fusion*

Haven't been around for a while.... life has a way of keeping us busy... I hope everyone is doing well.....

While I'm here...

I'll admit that what I'm about to relate may not be considered a "prepper update", but some may find it helpful.

Despite my deep love of chemically-powered guns, I've always wanted an "adult" air rifle. So, I picked up a Gamo "Whisper Fusion" today. The advertised velocity was 1300 FPS, but we all know that most of those figures are pure marketing B.S.

So, while I was in a mood, and was making a remote-switch for my F1 Chrony, I placed it 15 feet away and threw a couple LEAD pellets across the top of it....








Holy crap!

It's not even close to being on my list of home or personal defense guns, but this thing is *DEFINITELY* going to come in handy, and be a *HELL* of a lot of fun in the process!

WEE HOO!!!


-Regards to all.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Just separated 5 pounds of oatmeal into 1 cup portions and vac packed them 4 to a vac pac bag. It made 28 cups so I had one bag of 2 portions. I put the instructions for cooking it on an address label on each portion pack. One cup is perfect for a zip lock snack pack.


----------



## Genevieve

Went to the Goodwill today and found a book on food storage recipes. It's called
Pantry Cooking ( quick and easy food storage recipes) by Laura Robins

Amazon has it for $7.95
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ck+and+easy+food+storage+recipes+Laura+Robins

I got it for .99 cents lol

I love when I get a deal lol Definitely going on the shelf with all the other preparedness books


----------



## Meerkat

Still nothing much done this month but we did pick a few buckets of wild blackberries and froze them .


----------



## ksmama10

Genevieve said:


> Went to the Goodwill today and found a book on food storage recipes. It's called
> Pantry Cooking ( quick and easy food storage recipes) by Laura Robins
> 
> Amazon has it for $7.95
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ck+and+easy+food+storage+recipes+Laura+Robins
> 
> I got it for .99 cents lol
> 
> I love when I get a deal lol Definitely going on the shelf with all the other preparedness books


Good deal! I bought mine from amazon used and paid $4.50...looks like a nice little book.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Picked 4 gallons of green beans; first batch in the canner now. Around 200 onions get pulled tomorrow. Tomatoes are just starting to turn red; 26 plants will be going full tilt within a week.


----------



## Grimm

Am visiting my folks with Roo today. Ran out to my favorite used book store while she was napping. Snagged some home schooling text books for dirt cheap. They are new editions still in the factory shrink wrap! Told the shop owner to call me if she gets any more in. She agreed as long as I bring a box of books to trade. Deal!

This weekend I also picked up a few pairs of shoes for Roo and some more snacks for the 3 month food supplies for her. Got a case of shelf stable milk boxes (does happy dance) and got some more boxes of educational materials from my mom. 

Got some more otc meds for our first aid trunk and boxes of gloves. Also started inventorying the med kits. I need new boxes/bags for the kits. Our supplies have outgrown the tote for the bulk supplies and the smaller kits are popping at the seams... Got some homemade remedies put up too. 

Also taking an inventory of our food storage and making a list of needed supplies for the fall and winter.


----------



## camo2460

Got 30 lbs. of chicken going into the canner tonight, along with some chicken stock


----------



## gabbyj310

Several weeks ago I found thermal underwear at K mart for .99 cents..Then a local cheap store (Freds)was moving, everything was being sold cheap cheap cheap.Got plenty of OTC meds,batteries galore.The only thing... I was waiting on my check and had to borrow the money from my sweet daughter-in-law for 2 days..How is it I "find" awesome buys when I'm so broke and when I have a little extra cash I have to "LOOK"Oh well all in a week of "prepping".But what a great feeling when I "SCORE"


----------



## carolexan

I recently read an article about shoes being one of the most overlooked preps!. Shoe store had a bogo sale going on so I stocked up for me and DH. Got bags of socks, underwear, bandanas and tee shirts. Everything for less than 150.00. Yay!!


----------



## jeff47041

biobacon said:


> Had a cucumber from my own garden today. My boy picked one too. Again, skill sets. Yesterday while working on the garden I noticed a small tree limb had fallen down. I took it down and striped the bark and taught my neighbor how to make cordage from it. She was pretty amazed.


This is something I still need to learn. I'd like to see a video of cordage being made.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Well, this week, I finally got around to checking out the Bookmans Sports Exchange. I'm impressed! They've got a variety of new/used sporting goods, camping equipment, flashlights, lanterns (battery, gas, and even a couple of KEROSENE lamps), used bikes, etc.

I bought a couple of MREs and tried them simply to see: 1) if my system would tolerate them and 2) if I liked them.
They're pricey at $10 per, but I was pleasantly surprised; not only did my system tolerate them very well, I actually liked them.

Also, yesterday, I downloaded public-domain e-books up a storm from Project Gutenberg, books on things like gardening, 19th- and early 20th-century cookbooks, needlework, soapmaking, even an old Boy Scout and Girl Scout Handbook. It's amazing what you can find on the Internet.


----------



## Grimm

Came home from my folks' place with a few bags of hand-me-downs for Roo. I looked over everything and only 2 pieces are too small. I am rather excited. Stuff for now and some in bigger sizes. A few pairs of rain boots too! Less money for me to spend down the road!

Picked the ripe strawberries off our plants and froze them for later use in jam. I'm curious what my fall harvest will look like from my fall-bearing plants. Already planning my garden for next year. I will need to increase my numbers. I am also doing the research and the planning for a small warren of rabbits for next year as well. Found an active rabbit den right by the house. I am watching it to see how long them stay and if the predators bother them as part of my research.

The forestry service came out while I was at my folks and cleared brush off the property. They also pried the hasp off the door to the heater room to check for flammable items. This pissed me off. Now I have to have a new locking hasp installed! I can do it myself but why spend my own money when this is the responsibility of the management company since they sent the FS.


----------



## musketjim

Foreverautumn said:


> Well, this week, I finally got around to checking out the Bookmans Sports Exchange. I'm impressed! They've got a variety of new/used sporting goods, camping equipment, flashlights, lanterns (battery, gas, and even a couple of KEROSENE lamps), used bikes, etc.
> 
> I bought a couple of MREs and tried them simply to see: 1) if my system would tolerate them and 2) if I liked them.
> They're pricey at $10 per, but I was pleasantly surprised; not only did my system tolerate them very well, I actually liked them.
> 
> Also, yesterday, I downloaded public-domain e-books up a storm from Project Gutenberg, books on things like gardening, 19th- and early 20th-century cookbooks, needlework, soapmaking, even an old Boy Scout and Girl Scout Handbook. It's amazing what you can find on the Internet.


Thanx for the heads up on these sites. Just returned from 4 days at BOL. Been delayed getting there due to vacation and other situations. Exhausted, it's amazing how fast mother nature reclaims what you work so hard to accomplish. Mother Nature will dominate this year because I won't be able to catch up. But it'll be fun trying to catch up and see how hard I can push. 
LOVE THE CHALLENGE.:2thumb:


----------



## Genevieve

I grabbed a wide mouth quart jar of local honey at the local farmers market to add to the collection in the pantry as an impulse purchase this morning. It was nice and dark. yum


----------



## biobacon

I froze 6 plastic jars of green beans, from my own garden!. My neighbor is 77 and she told me to blanch them, and with her information, the Ball Blue Book, and our old friend youtube, I was off. I have pulled 8 cucumbers now since Tuesday and had two tomatoes as well. I will never be without a garden again. Im going to can a bunch of the matters. Also checked my weight today. Im down 29lbs! 2 Lbs left, with about 4 weeks left in my goal to loose 10% in a year.


----------



## camo2460

Just finished 16 pints of canned chicken (30lbs.) will be canning stock, butter and making peach jam on Tuesday


----------



## Toffee

Picked up about 15 more books today, some on prepping, livestock, first aid, and even a couple of books just for entertainment. I also got a new job, it has higher pay, better benefits, and it is much closer to home. Overall, I'm pretty excited.


----------



## LincTex

Outpost said:


> I've always wanted an "adult" air rifle. So, I picked up a Gamo "Whisper Fusion" today.
> 
> Holy crap! this thing is *DEFINITELY* going to come in handy, and be a *HELL* of a lot of fun in the process!


I never heard about Gamo until a friend was telling me about his. 
He then showed me some videos of wild hogs being taken with Gamo air rifles. I was sold as well.


----------



## machinist

Our new All American canner came today, a 930. My wife is in the middle of canning Kale and Cabbage, so this is a good thing. We are tired of fooling around with leaky gaskets on the Mirro and Presto canners. 

I had to throw out some old canned Kale and Tomatoes yesterday, due to age. We draw the line at beyond 2 years old. No worries, though, because the garden is growing fast in all the rain we've had--something like 10" in the past month. It's a jungle here. Weeds are growing rampant. The yard ALWAYS needs mowed. :surrender:


----------



## LincTex

machinist said:


> I had to throw out some old canned Kale and Tomatoes yesterday, due to age. We draw the line at beyond 2 years old.


That's what chickens are for! My little "two-legged garbage disposals".


----------



## NooB2ItAll

Spring/summer has been busy busy round here!!! I've been working on the road Sunday thru Thursday, then coming home working my butt off some more! We have accomplished some big things tho:
1. New steel roof on the house
2. New chicken coop made with pallets, free plywood, and left over roofing
3. Added 400#s of goodies to long term food storage
4. Raising this years meat birds, and egg layers
5. Mamma Noob is getting ready to open her business
5. Picked up some ammo, and maybe a gun or two
6. Finally got my EDC carry bag situated
7. Finally got a GHB/BOB packed and loaded for my work truck
8. Built the first stage of my raised bed gardens and planted them
9. Built the compost bin
10. Picked up a compound bow and a crossbow
11. Picked up some more cast iron cookware 
12. Bought a huge canvas military style tent
13. Flea marketed more hand tools and garden tools


----------



## Freyadog

11 chickens in freezer, 1 in the pot. canned 8 jars of chicken for quick meals and 6 jars of that heavenly broth that chickens produce. Got another alarm for the house( a dog) Now we have 2 for the livestock and 2 in the house. This little guy is a mini-pinscher, small in size but big in attitude. We rescued him.

Found over ripe bananas 3# for a dollar. so got 10 pounds for winter banana bread. 

Thumper got more land fenced in for the goats to eat down. He was off 5 days to get it done but had to work in between the pouring rain. It was a small section but a section non the less.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> 11 chickens in freezer, 1 in the pot. canned 8 jars of chicken for quick meals and 6 jars of that heavenly broth that chickens produce. Got another alarm for the house( a dog) Now we have 2 for the livestock and 2 in the house. This little guy is a mini-pinscher, small in size but big in attitude. We rescued him.
> 
> Found over ripe bananas 3# for a dollar. so got 10 pounds for winter banana bread.
> 
> Thumper got more land fenced in for the goats to eat down. He was off 5 days to get it done but had to work in between the pouring rain. It was a small section but a section non the less.


I'm curious about the 2 dogs you have for your livestock. Do they live outside with the livestock 24/7? How does that work?


----------



## Outpost

LincTex said:


> I never heard about Gamo until a friend was telling me about his.
> He then showed me some videos of wild hogs being taken with Gamo air rifles. I was sold as well.


Despite the measured velocity, I don't think I'd want to take a hog with mine...
:eyebulge:

It's only a .177. I'd be a tad nervous about anything coyote sized or up....

Of course, a well-placed shot can make up for a lot of things... but!!!!!!!

I do know that there are VERY expensive air rifles up to .357 diameter bore. They run a little different than my single-break Gamo.

The thing definitely has my respect though!
1253...... holy crap!


----------



## jeff47041

Grimm said:


> I'm curious about the 2 dogs you have for your livestock. Do they live outside with the livestock 24/7? How does that work?


I had a lab a few years back that lived in the hog house. (her choice) She could jump the divider wall and get to where the straw and feed are kept. That's where she slept. In the morning she would jump in and spend the day with the pigs. She could also jump the fence and come to the house too if she wanted to, but never did. She would come out and greet me when I was walking down to feed, follow me in and get fed, then just stay.

The day I loaded the pigs, she helped me load them. I got home with the trailer and sprayed it out. She was in and out of that trailer the whole time I was washing it. I drove over and parked the trailer and never saw that dog again. Guess she thought it was time to head out since all of her friends were gone.


----------



## Freyadog

Grimm said:


> I'm curious about the 2 dogs you have for your livestock. Do they live outside with the livestock 24/7? How does that work?


Yep they live with our goats. They do have a place they can get to if they wish to sleep and their food is there. But they have been with goats since they were weaned. The goats will bang on them a tad but it doesn't take them long to accept the pups. They are now 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Just ordered my first dehydrator. Excalibur 9 tray. Hope to use it a lot this summer and fall.


----------



## JayJay

machinist said:


> Our new All American canner came today, a 930. My wife is in the middle of canning Kale and Cabbage, so this is a good thing. We are tired of fooling around with leaky gaskets on the Mirro and Presto canners.
> 
> I had to throw out some old canned Kale and Tomatoes yesterday, due to age. We draw the line at beyond 2 years old. No worries, though, because the garden is growing fast in all the rain we've had--something like 10" in the past month. It's a jungle here. Weeds are growing rampant. The yard ALWAYS needs mowed. :surrender:


Ouch--I used 15 year old tomato juice and 20 year old green beans I canned.
They were great.
Last summer, last can; 1992!!!:congrat:

Sometimes I scratch my head and say, 'really'????


----------



## SouthCentralUS

A person I knew died in 2008. She had canned goods from 1975. They were still good and the kids ate them.


----------



## camo2460

Well I didn't get to can today, but I did package some dry goods in Mylar. Oatmeal, pasta, beans, brown sugar, dried fruit, dry milk, Instant rice, instant potatoes, dry cereals etc. I don't know how much but my back says about a ton.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

4 pints of pepper relish, and tomorrow will be around 5 gallons of green beans. Tomatoes are turning red now, so lots of that on the horizon.

I've got a second canner on its way that's identical to first, plus spare seals/parts.


----------



## machinist

We recently bought an 930 All American, mentioned in an earlier post, and wife lived it. Then she decided she also wanted a smaller one, so a 921 is due tomorrow. We had a little savings and it was losing money in the bank, so better to spend it on something PRODUCTIVE!


----------



## LongRider

Grimm said:


> They also pried the hasp off the door to the heater room to check for flammable items. This pissed me off. Now I have to have a new locking hasp installed!


I'd be rabid. Without a warrant how is that not breaking and entering? I'd sue their stinking ass unless they bought and installed a new door frame door AND lock. (cheaper than a law suit for them). People letting government creeps get away with unwarranted intrusions into our privacy, rights, and lives is what empowers them into doing this kind of crap. Next thing you know you'll have some forestry creep crawling into your bed to see whats hot there. Hate that crap especially when they pull it on women they think they can bully. In fact, if you want PM me. Don't fix or replace squat. Bet I can get you a new frame, door and lock. Unless there is some kind of law or ordinance that says they can break into your out buildings or home which I highly doubt.



Outpost said:


> Despite the measured velocity, I don't think I'd want to take a hog with mine...
> :eyebulge:


My thoughts exactly kinda like defending yourself against a 300lb buff ex con on crack with a .22. Suppose some folks think they can do it. Not me just not that tough. Have dropped my fair share of feral cats, obnoxious ***** and the like though.


jeff47041 said:


> Guess she thought it was time to head out since all of her friends were gone.


Kewl story, critters have some interesting personalities, would hate to admit that she liked the company of pigs over me though vract: J/K thanks for the share.



Freyadog said:


> Yep they live with our goats. They do have a place they can get to if they wish to sleep and their food is there. But they have been with goats since they were weaned. The goats will bang on them a tad but it doesn't take them long to accept the pups. They are now 1 1/2 years old.


You raised the pups with the goats to create the bond? Makes sense, do the dogs. Will the dogs keep the goats from wandering off?


----------



## AdmiralD7S

15 quarts and a lone pint of green beans today. Wind storms here did some damage around house and garden, so was fixing some things.


----------



## Grimm

LongRider said:


> I'd be rabid. Without a warrant how is that not breaking and entering? I'd sue their stinking ass unless they bought and installed a new door frame door AND lock. (cheaper than a law suit for them). People letting government creeps get away with unwarranted intrusions into our privacy, rights, and lives is what empowers them into doing this kind of crap. Next thing you know you'll have some forestry creep crawling into your bed to see whats hot there. Hate that crap especially when they pull it on women they think they can bully. In fact, if you want PM me. Don't fix or replace squat. Bet I can get you a new frame, door and lock. Unless there is some kind of law or ordinance that says they can break into your out buildings or home which I highly doubt.


We weren't home when they came to clear the dried grass and brush. Since we rent I told the owner what happened and she is having them install the new hasp. The door and frame are fine just the hasp has damage. Until they install the new one I screwed the door shut. Since it is summer we have the heater off. The pilot is out and the propane line to the heater is closed.

If they really wanted to find hazardous storage they should have busted the lock off the shed. I have some gas cans stored in there and some propane tanks.


----------



## timmie

*bug out farm*

wee just bought 40 acres of land for our homestead. we plan on getting all set up with our farm animals and garden spots before we move there. always will be a work in progress;but one we are really looking forward to.plan to pay it off in 2: years,and then move there.


----------



## Genevieve

Hit Aldi's this morning. 

a case of canned great northern and red kidney beans ( I mixed them 6 of each since they were the same price)
two cases of canned peaches
case of canned pineapple chunks ( so good frozen on hot days. just like grapes lol)
3 canned hams ( exp. date 2016)


----------



## headhunter

Returned from campin' with the family. The 7 yr. old granddaughter and the 12 yr. old grandson were busy. It was the grand daughter's first attempt at lighting the campfire- interesting. (A couple of years ago , I had a 6th grade student burst out in tears she was so terrified when called upon to simply light a Bunsen burner. Sometimes as adults, we lose track of the fact many children don't have a legitimate reason anymore to light a fire- no stoves to start or garbage to burn.) A couple of short lessons about knife handling and then both grandchildren batoned some wood- grandpa finish with his axe. 
The eldest daughter, while visiting a local store, found out that the Amish use 100% vanilla extract to limit gnat bites. A dab on the inside of the wrist and elbow and behind the ear. It seemed to really help.


----------



## musketjim

LincTex said:


>


Great videos and I ordered a catalog. I agree their videos should be mandatory viewing.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

got a new bumper to install on the ol' warhorse..........next will be finding a winch bumper for the front end....


----------



## LincTex

NaeKid said:


> What I would like to do is have a thread for people to list off recently acquired items that they make or buy or trade-for that are normal "everyday" items that have a use in their preparations.


Hmmm..... A guy I know had a bunch of stuff left over from the previous owner of his home. He gave the guy two whole years to come back and get it! I gave him some beer money for: 1] two old 100lb propane tanks (way out of date, but not rusted) 2] and old Presto pressure canner with a leather seal? 3] an old late 80's Murray 36" pull behind tiller with a 5 HP Briggs motor.

Atwood's farm and ranch has Kerr Quart Mason for $7.99 a dozen... need to go get a few!


----------



## smaj100

MsSage, we found a footprint on one of our doors several months ago. The door jamb split but held fast, im sure all 5 of our big dogs trying to eat their way through the door helped prevent any further attempts.

But as we were looking for reinforced door jambs to replace that one, we found some "door armour" at lowes. Its a steel sleeve type deal that slips over the door jambs, hinges and around the door deadbolts. We got the kits from lowes and i had all three doors reinforcex in about 2 hours. Worth every penny in my mind and much stronger than just a standard wooden door and jamb.


----------



## Rainy13

Today I picked up several med's for the upcoming cold and flu season... I had coupons so it was nice to save the money on them....
I usually keep a lot of stuff like that on hand, but Hubby has been sick with something and used a couple bottles of the nquil, and all my Buckley's cough syrup... so I had the pharmacy order me several bottles of that today also...


----------



## SouthCentralUS

My garden is a bust so I guess I will try to start over with something. In the meantime today I picked up 46 pounds of rump roast to can tomorrow.

I ordered my dehydrator on the 9th and have not even got an email saying it was shipped. Very disappointing.


----------



## Grimm

The car is back in the shop. The brand new clutch has to be replaced again due to poor installation and hard driving down the mountain (K!). It is under warrenty so the shop has to foot the bill 100%. Also having them fix an oil leak in the pan. This is from driving the car up the rocky driveway. The car will now be parked at the bottom of the drive and a wagon will be used to haul supplies up to save the new pan from being ripped open. For now I have my dad's car which has A/C. :Happy Dance: I can run errands in the heat!

Made a short run to Target and Costco this evening. Picked up some tea and educational activities workbooks at Target. The tea is a berry blend for sun tea. Yummy. They are having a sale right now on Johnson's first aid supplies. On top of that buy 3 and get a free first aid bag! Got 3 rolls of waterproof tape and the free bag! Made up a kit for K to keep in his lunch box since he sliced open his finger at work on a metal stud...

Got some meat at Costco along with some otc meds and first aid supplies. Not much but needed items.

My folks stopped by to drop off the car and gave me a case of canned dog food and a full box of dog treats! Their aging hunting dogs have a yeast allergy and are now on a special diet. Saves me from having to buy more canned food for long term storage.

Harvested a basket of strawberries. My newest plants are starting to blossom now! They just started bouncing back after shipping so I am rather surprised! I didn't think they'd produce til next year.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Earlier today, I made another $150 payment on my student loan, putting myself another month closer to kicking Sallie Mae out of my apartment! I'm still on track to finally have it paid off in December!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Harvested some jalapeño and habanero peppers today. Got them washed, sliced and in the dehydrator. 
This has been a rough year for gardening with the crazy weather. Finally have bunches of tomatoes, green but growing nicely. Tomorrow will be drying herbs.
Also did some more geocaching today. It really helps with using the maps, gpsrs and compass. 
Prep the home, prep the mind, increase chances of survival.


----------



## Outpost

I suppose this *sort of* falls into the category of "preparations"...

Good LORD! ...this thing almost killed 3 full-grown men and pickup truck getting it to my place....










600 pounds of peace-of-mind though!!!!!

Finally.....


----------



## helicopter5472

Outpost said:


> I suppose this *sort of* falls into the category of "preparations"...
> 
> Good LORD! ...this thing almost killed 3 full-grown men and pickup truck getting it to my place....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600 pounds of peace-of-mind though!!!!!
> 
> Finally.....


I guess your going to say you feel SAFE now...:laugh:


----------



## Outpost

helicopter5472 said:


> I guess your going to say you feel SAFE now...:laugh:


What I *feel* is a fricken' hernia!


----------



## biobacon

Wonderful weekend. Went swimming at my friends parents house. Just so happens that their house is a farm. Got to learn a ton of hands on knowledge about chicken raising, his mom took me through her garden, which is bigger then my whole backward AND gave me some potatoes. Learned some ne stuff about mulching and using fences. His dad told me when they get next years cows I can help out and learn about cattle raising. I got 18 ears of corn to dehydrate as well from the farmers market/store. I went skeet shooting for the first time tonight, I did not do so well, but Im pretty sure Ive figured out why. Looking forward to going back. More skills.


----------



## musketjim

Spent weekend at BOL. Thankful for great friends who helped out since I fell behind up there. Started cutting a trail to make it easier for wife's new machine to get in in winter. Worked on garden, split wood. There's a lot to be said for swinging an axe. Mainly, why don't I get the splitter out and use that?:nuts: Had a very enjoyable weekend.artydance:


----------



## LincTex

Outpost said:


> What I *feel* is a fricken' hernia!


A buddy of mine just bought one, a shade over 500 lbs. We had to think like Egyptian pyramid builders to get it into the house and where his wife was going to be OK with it.


----------



## LincTex

musketjim said:


> Worked on garden, split wood. There's a lot to be said for swinging an axe.


Yeah, for about an hour or so... After that I add modern conveniences!


----------



## Grimm

Picked about 6 quarts of nectarines. Some are still a shade pale so they are all sitting in the window to ripen.

Will be prepping for jam soon.


----------



## semperscott

At the local Wal-mart I picked up ten cans (12 lbs. 6 oz.) of Bush's White Hominey for a $1.00 a can! I LOVE hominey. It is good by itself as a side dish or can be added to soups and stews to add body as hominey is very filling. Still trying to decide if I should leave it all in the cans or break them down into canning jars for size appropriate servings.


----------



## LincTex

semperscott said:


> I should leave it all in the cans


Yes, you should!!


----------



## JayJay

SouthCentralUS said:


> My garden is a bust so I guess I will try to start over with something. In the meantime today I picked up 46 pounds of rump roast to can tomorrow.
> 
> I ordered my dehydrator on the 9th and have not even got an email saying it was shipped. Very disappointing.


I picked up a $45 Presto Saturday and already have apples, onions/peppers for meat loaf, and zucchini vacuum packed in mason jars.
I may not get much mileage out of this bugger, but I am not paying $280 for the nice ones.
Dry on the covered porch/save heating your house, and easy clean up on the trays...so far.artydance:

With a sealer and a dehydrator, I am actually beginning to feel like a prepper!!

Did I really say that with all the supplies I've stored in the last years??


----------



## JayJay

What I feel is a fricken' hernia!

A buddy of mine just bought one, a shade over 500 lbs.

Wow!! LARGE HERNIA!!


----------



## Freyadog

Our prep today when Thumper gets in from work is:

Getting The freak'n tractor out of the mud. Its almost up to the axles.


----------



## LincTex

Freyadog said:


> tractor out of the mud. Its almost up to the axles.


If it's an older one with felt wheel bearing seals on the front wheels, you would do VERY well to take them apart and clean the muddy water out of the bearings. Jus' sayin'....


----------



## Grimm

Just bought myself a Singer 99k sewing machine. It runs and has the motor add on and light. I am planning a complete over haul on it. New motor/pedal, belt, bobbin winder, paint, case everything! Once it is complete I will work on getting a treadle base and belt for when SHTF. I am also thinking of the hand crank conversion kit...


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Once it is complete I will work on getting a treadle base and belt for when SHTF...


I have often wondered if bicycle pedals would be easier to do? I guess I need to get one and try it!!!


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> I have often wondered if bicycle pedals would be easier to do? I guess I need to get one and try it!!!


I grew up playing with an old White brand treadle base. My mom got it to piece together her own treadle machine but never finished it. She used the base as a table base and I would sit under it playing with the pedal. I can use the treadle with no problems.

I use to have a set of bike pedals I'd use to power a battery operated travel sewing machine when on set to save the genny. It got to be a pain to pedal AND sew so I sold the set up and opted for batteries. Plus most productions pay for batteries or even have them on set.


----------



## Genevieve

Just been shredding zucchinis and cabbages and cukes for freezing. I did it last year and all thru the winter we had fresh tasting coleslaw and fried zucchini cakes. yum!


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> I use to have a set of bike pedals I'd use to power a battery operated travel sewing machine .... opted for batteries. Plus most productions pay for batteries or even have them on set.


This would be very easy to convert to solar power.


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> This would be very easy to convert to solar power.


True but seeing as how I was using the set up on set solar is not always an option. 75% of shoots are done at night.

But when SHTF I'll save the solar for things I can't use other methods for. I'll try the hand crank and treadle for sewing.


----------



## Grimm

A lot got done and not done this week.

Went on a supply run and got a few things we needed and replaced a few things we used up. Mostly electrolyte powder, sugar, milk and eggs. Picked up some more educational materials and workbooks for Roo after getting a few more bags of cat food.

Wanted to get a start on organizing the basement today but got a call that K's dad was in the hospital. We dropped everything and drove to see him. Half way there we got the call he had passed away. Still went to see him and spent some time with K's family. Not my idea of ideal since they don't like me and I don't like them but K wanted me there for support. Dropped Roo and Winter off with my folks so I didn't have to take them into the hospital.

So, it seems I'll be tied up in funeral arrangements and memorials...

Now, I am researching what has to be done after a death in the family as part of my future preps. Its good to know how to handle things like this.


----------



## ras1219como

Sorry to hear about the loss Grimm. It's good that you are using this as a learning opportunity too though.


----------



## ras1219como

Picked up a few extra can goods for the food stores and added quite a bit of ammo too. I also picked up some PMs since the prices are relatively low. Hopefully they'll drop down a little lower or stay about the same and I can pick up some more next month.


----------



## JayJay

Genevieve said:


> Just been shredding zucchinis and cabbages and cukes for freezing. I did it last year and all thru the winter we had fresh tasting coleslaw and fried zucchini cakes. yum!


Care to share that zucchini recipe? I just dehydrated a few.
Thanks.


----------



## biobacon

5 p38's came today. One for each keychain, BOB and the cars go bag, and one left to keep around the house. Also went to the range last night.


----------



## Foreverautumn

*Looks like I've acheived another milestone*

Yesterday, I bought 12 cans each of Ravioli, Beefaroni, Whole Grain Lasagna, and Spaghetti & Meatballs. That should bring the grand total of canned food to about 7 months worth for just me and my lonesome!artydance::2thumb:

Now, I should probably focus on getting it a bit organized...


----------



## 21601mom

JayJay said:


> Care to share that zucchini recipe? I just dehydrated a few.
> Thanks.


Can I dehydrate frozen zucchini or only fresh? I'd like to let it thaw, then dehydrate. Anyone have experience with that?


----------



## JayJay

21601mom said:


> Can I dehydrate frozen zucchini or only fresh? I'd like to let it thaw, then dehydrate. Anyone have experience with that?


Sure--and no blanching because frozen is already blanched.
Frozen corn is dehydrated and I dehydrated frozen lima beans Saturday.
Don't need to defrost, though.


----------



## Salekdarling

Just threw bananas covered in cinnamon into the dehydrator. It's making my house smell amazing. Too bad I can't eat the leathers. They are actually for my spoiled rotten birds. Going to do a mango for them tomorrow. Also, anyone know of safe homemade cat treats?

Picked up a couple small cans of chicken, packaged tuna, and almonds at the store (for hiking sometime within the next month). Going to can more meat this weekend - probably stew meat and chicken. There is a store out here that does 5 packages of variety meat for $20.00. It's a pretty good deal with the amount of meat my household consumes.


----------



## musketjim

Split wood, stacked wood, same routine only at the house this time instead of BOL. Got chipper/shredder running, will really help clear some brush tomorrow after bike ride. Spent weekend at lake with grandkids, got to work with my pop-up sail for my inflatable kayak. Practice makes perfect.:factor10:


----------



## zimmy

*Prepping for the future*

Bought a electric log splitter for $225, list price is something like $1,300.

Split some logs and seems to have plenty of power, just needs a paint job.


----------



## biobacon

500 rounds of .22, my uncle gave me. That's good because Ive shot 500 this summer. That's around $70 at second hand prices in my parts.


----------



## LincTex

zimmy said:


> Bought a electric log splitter for $225, .


That thing is SWEET!!!!!

If you need more power, a larger diameter cylinder is about $50 from Burden's Surplus Center. But - - you can always just take a smaller "bite" instead.


----------



## zimmy

*Prepping for the future*

LincTex...Yes I can put a larger cylinder on but than I would need more volume and pressure from the pump and also more current from the motor. I haven't taken an amp reading from the motor under load yet, but if the the motor isn't near full load I can adjust the pump bypass for more pressure and volume, than it may be possible to install a larger cylinder.


----------



## gabbyj310

I've packed a lot of my extra "stores" in totes and sealed them with duck tape.They have been moved to my "TM"( still a work in progress).I will be going back out to sea in about 3 weeks and I can then get everything done( I hope)... like many of us money has been a real issue lately..Once I get back to work..look out here I come with a ton of things that need doing!!!!! One main item is "SPACE" for my stores!!


----------



## LincTex

mike_dippert said:


> I think you may be confused about hydraulics. Everything else being equal, a larger diameter cylinder will exert more force on the log.


Correct.

A larger cylinder has more surface area on the piston; it will exert far more pressure against the wood considering the same fluid pressure. It will also work the motor LESS, therefore drawing LESS amperage. The reservoir you have already is plenty big. The only drawback is that cycle time would slow down a little bit.

I only offered that up because the only complaint people have about electric splitters is there just isn't enough force (tons). A larger diameter cylinder is the easiest way to cheat "up" in force (and also least expensive).


----------



## LincTex

zimmy said:


> but if the the motor isn't near full load I can adjust the pump bypass for more pressure and volume,


You can change the pressure adjustment on your fixed displacement pump, but you will never be able change the volume. That would require changing to a larger pump (and most likely a larger motor as well).


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got a good deal on a Swedish carbon steel knife. Under $14.00 with free shipping on Amazon Prime. Also, got some more tools and canning jars.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I bought 2 more cases of jars today. Buy at least 2 cases every time I go to the store. Usually buy something to can also.

Since I am new to canning I don't have a backlog of them.


----------



## zimmy

Thanks everyone for the education on hydraulics. I haven't used the splitter enough to see how well it works but will make changes if necessary.


----------



## Toffee

Got the new pup today. He looks like a hound, but he's definitely a mutt. Hopefully, he will become the all-purpose dog I've been wanting.


----------



## HomegrownGal

got the guinea keets out of the Basement! Yay! Coop predator proof and kennel panels in place. Still have to double fence and roof the run. Have 12 royal purples 6 weeks old, 7 chocolates and 2 pearl 8 weeks old. House is smelling much better! )


----------



## HomegrownGal

New shed also finished! Painting is scheduled for Sunday with my new friends helping. We're praying for nice weather. There's an 8-ft lean to attached to store firewood. Yay! I have a fireplace! )


----------



## ras1219como

Toffee said:


> Got the new pup today. He looks like a hound, but he's definitely a mutt. Hopefully, he will become the all-purpose dog I've been wanting.


Very nice looking pup you've got there!


----------



## Genevieve

Just helping hubby do some maintenance on one of the Deuces. New wipers, new windshield, checking hoses and fluid levels. He's toying with the idea of adding a hitch so he can haul the bobcat in for repairs when he needs to. ( just had to get cylinders rebuilt ugh)


----------



## farmers

Toffee, beautiful dog what's his name and what kind is he.


----------



## Grimm

HomegrownGal said:


> got the guinea keets out of the Basement! Yay! Coop predator proof and kennel panels in place. Still have to double fence and roof the run. Have 12 royal purples 6 weeks old, 7 chocolates and 2 pearl 8 weeks old. House is smelling much better! )
> 
> View attachment 5893


How did you predator-proof the coop?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Yesterday I bought 200 more pairs of latex gloves and 100 sealed dinnerware sets of fork, knife, spoon and napkin. If I ever make 72 hour buckets those will go in.

Today I made the paper products run - 72 rolls tp, 21 rolls paper towels, 3 rolls aluminum foil, large roll plastic wrap and 200 more ziplock bags. I also bought 2 large boxes of laundry detergent, one large box of dry bleach and the ingredients to try making laundry detergent.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I knew there was more.

3 large bottles hydrogen peroxide, 8 pounds Epsom salts, 2 bottles alcohol and 10 pounds Krusteaz (just add water for pancakes).


----------



## HomegrownGal

Grimm said:


> How did you predator-proof the coop?


I stapled poultry netting along the inside, plugged the holes, reinforced the roof, changed out the bird door latch, double fenced the kennel panel runs with welded wire 5' fencing, and tarped the top of the runs! Yay!


----------



## crabapple

Is there a form/thread on rotating foods that are in storage?
What about the big 8 Allergies?
Gathering wild foods?


----------



## Grimm

Made a Costco run this evening. Got some raspberries (local grown) since my bushes are still adjusting to the mountain altitude and gave me 5 berries.  Mostly the weekly standards with a few extras for storage.

Tomorrow will be the normal grocery run.


----------



## Toffee

farmers said:


> Toffee, beautiful dog what's his name and what kind is he.


His name is Archer and he is a mutt. Literally all of his siblings looked different from each other. And thanks for the compliment. I will recall it fondly while I try to restrain from strangling him tonight as it is his first night of crate training.


----------



## biobacon

My uncle gave me an old Saturday Night Special .22 yesterday. Needs a lot of work. My brother in law got a truck yesterday. So at least at my house we have a shotgun, a riffle, and a 4 wheel drive lol


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

stba training completed..............









.......national emt cert. done, state licensed emt done.....non-stop training/preperations......:beercheer:


----------



## helicopter5472

Tribal Warlord Thug, congrats on getting licensed. Feels great to accomplish a tough goal...


----------



## tsrwivey

Got the electric pole set at the cabin site down by the river, now we just have to wait for the electric company to run power to it & then construction can begin. :2thumb:


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Learned some new function son the GPSr. Got the boy using it too. He thinks it's fun (I do too) but the whole geolocating is a good skill to have. Will have ripe tomatoes to pressure can soon. Jars are cleaned and lids ready to go. May just order the Tattler reusable lids next time. Made sure everyone in the house has a decent backpack, med kit and sturdy knives. Ordered more paracord.


----------



## HomegrownGal

Yay! First coat of paint on the shed!!


----------



## musketjim

Weekend at BOL. Eliminated 3 stumps, started digging out 2 other exceptionally large stumps.:laugh: Increased garden space considerably for next year. After stump removal next year will gain even more. Used new splitting wedges with sledgehammer. Quicker than an axe, need a lighter sledge, pretty tired and sore. Continued work on trail for wife's new machine this winter. Pinched and bent guide bar and chain, stupid. Grandson worked with magnesium striker with Vaseline cotton balls and started his first fire.:congrat:


----------



## ras1219como

Vacuum packed three packs of jello and three of pudding, a package of muffin mix, some zatarans mix, a few corn muffin mixes and put away a few knorr sides as well as some more ramen noodle packs. Added some cans of soup and a few cans of spam and tuna too. Not a whole lot but its something.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Selling off most of my gun collection. I know it doesn't sound like prepping, but I'll be using the money to buy fewer, higher-quality guns. Ammo will be standardized (410, 12g, 20g, 22LR, 9x19, 223, and probably either 308 or 30-06). I also will be getting at least one if not two duplicates of the EXACT gun for spare parts when one breaks, familiarization with equipment, etc.


----------



## Reblazed

ras1219como said:


> Not a whole lot but its something.


You'll be surprised how quickly all the "not a whole lots" add up.


----------



## headhunter

New tent arrived, a Eureka Timberline 6 SQ. The old one was burchased from Campmor in '88. the floor got sticky, really sticky. The daughter couldn't separate the floor from the walls over the Fourth. Poles not as thick as the old one, with modern aluminum alloys -who knows. Design slightly modified easier to put up. Grandson and I will break it in beginning Saturday night for a while.
Used rope, new snap swivels, leather, and heavy waxed thread to make a couple of dog 'leads'.
Still splittin' wood. Bought a new bar for the Stihl. I really like that saw.


----------



## LincTex

headhunter said:


> Still splittin' wood. Bought a new bar for the Stihl. I really like that saw.


My Stihl is a Cadillac; I love it so much more than the Husqvarna.

I bought a homemade log splitter from an older fella that can no longer handle the heavy wood pieces. The ol' Briggs 5HP runs but smokes really bad, good for keeping skeeters away but bad on power output. I have a new a H.F. 6HP 196cc "Greyhound" that will take it's place!


----------



## Grimm

Got the second of 3 shelving units set up this week in the basement. Still have a huge mountain of junk to deal with down there but now ALL our food storage is off the floor or away from mice.

Ordered some 12oz jelly jars from Ace. They were cheaper than the 8oz ones at Walmart with free ship to store. We go through the jam soooo fast I want to start using bigger jars. Looking for a cheap deal on the 24oz jars.

Also ordered some more poison ivy soap and first aid supplies. 

Found some recipes for homemade first aid supplies and cleaners. Printed them for my binder and wrote up the new shopping list with these ingredients.

Goal for August is to learn more about homemade health care items and start rotating them into our stores.


----------



## dixiemama

Acquired a second deep freeze! This one is a chest type that will hold our meats. Our upright holds everyday foods so kids and hubby don't have to 'butt up' digging for dinner if I work late.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Our local grocer had an ad for pint canning jars for almost half price and half pints for about half price. After work I went there and there was none on the shelf. The manager was on the floor and I asked him if they had any of them. He said, "We never sell any". Well, he ordered 10 cases of pints and 10 cases of half pints for me and they will come in on Monday. While there , I bought 51 pounds of rump roast for an incredible sale price to put in those pint jars. Happy camper here. My single daughter wants half pints so she will also be happy.


----------



## LincTex

dixiemama said:


> Our upright holds everyday foods


I would try to sell that and get another chest one, they use a lot of electricity every time someone opens the door.



SouthCentralUS said:


> ...had an ad for pint canning jars for almost half price and half pints for about half price. He said, "We never sell any".


Must be the market; a local farm supply store advertised small-mouth quarts for $7.99/dozen and I got the last two dozen on my way home from work. They said they weren't getting any more. Sold a whole pallet in one day.

Craigslist ads for "canning" are all in the "wanted section", nothing canning related "for sale".


----------



## dixiemama

It was free so I'm gonna stick with it for a while. With hubby off work we can't really afford a new one right now.


----------



## Grimm

Had to run down the mountain last night to pick up the new change to my daily medication. While at the store grabbed a few pre-k workbooks for Roo, more tea bags and food for our BOBs.

Not much but something is better than nothing.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Lady from church called me and told me to come pick some figs. So I did.









She also gave me a box of Ball jars that she wanted out of her garage. I'm about to try to make fig preserves. Also had a lady at a swap meet today sell me some cantaloupe jelly. That stuff is freakin AMAZING! Trying to get her to send me the recipe.

Picked up a camelback today for $5 and about to head to the in laws for more cukes to make pickles. As fast as I make them they disappear from me eating them and the misses giving them away.


----------



## hiwall

Installed two steel security doors on my house. Still have one to go.


----------



## Grimm

Made the supply run by myself today. More food for the homemade MREs for the BOBs, toddler fodder for Roo's BOB, homeopathic first aid supplies, regular first aid supplies and more staples for the pantry and long term.

Bought my first jar of instant coffee for our long term stores.  Still have a large supply of regular coffee but thought the instant would be smart...


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Placed a hefty order with EE last night and then I broke my ankle. Won't be doing much for a few months.


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> Placed a hefty order with EE last night and then I broke my ankle. Won't be doing much for a few months.


Take it easy and try not to stress out. My mom was laid up for months when she broke her ankle years back.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Yikes!!! Months? If I can't can for months

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> Yikes!!! Months? If I can't can for months
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes.


Yeah, it was bad for my mom. She fell off a ladder at work and broke it. She had to have surgery to set the bones and was bedridden/chair ridden for almost 5 months. They had her ankle hooked up to this machine that encased it in ice water to keep the swelling down.


----------



## MetalPrepper

ras1219como said:


> Vacuum packed three packs of jello and three of pudding, a package of muffin mix, some zatarans mix, a few corn muffin mixes and put away a few knorr sides as well as some more ramen noodle packs. Added some cans of soup and a few cans of spam and tuna too. Not a whole lot but its something.


Did you remove them from the boxes or just vacuume them as is?


----------



## MetalPrepper

I repacked my BOB that lives in my car and have added two small ones to keep here for "running from the house" if that is ever needed....I have one started for the dogs as well......


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Dug 120 potato plants, picked cucumbers, pulled 200 onions and hung them to dry, and got 17 turkeys in.


----------



## Rainy13

You pulled 200 onions...... I am so jealous.. I planted over a 100 bulbs,...got one little onion...Great job..


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Yeah out of about 80 onions I got three golf ball sized onions. I've never had luck with them.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Rainy13 said:


> You pulled 200 onions...... I am so jealous.. I planted over a 100 bulbs,...got one little onion...Great job..


Thanks! I had originally planted 300, and then re-planted 75 a couple weeks later due to bunny infestation...So had around 250 plants that actually took off. 200 out of 375 isn't too bad, though


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Since I am out of commission for a while my DH picked up the 20 cases of jars I ordered. It really sucks not being able to walk and the cast won't even go on until Thursday. I just have a soft cast for stabilization from urgent care. Maybe in a few months I can get back in the game and will really be ready for it.

Even worse, our dog died today. He was our security alert.


----------



## LincTex

SouthCentralUS said:


> Even worse, our dog died today..


So sorry


----------



## urbanprepping

Cb can be tracked very easily. Frs/ GPRS are a better option. I would stay far a away from a CB in. ShTf. 

I don't want anyone knowing where I am. What plans I have.


----------



## LincTex

urbanprepping said:


> Cb can be tracked very easily. Frs/ GPRS are a better option. I would stay far a away from a CB in. ShTf.


Sorry to inform you, but you can be tracked pretty easily on nearly any frequency.


----------



## Grimm

Got our LTF inventoried. Also found some more cleaning products still packed from our move. Here I was freaking out that I was down to my last bottle of orange cleaner!

Also got Roo's BOB put together and ready to go! I am just missing a small stufftie for it but I did put some crayons and a paper pad in there. I want to add a compass and a few other small tools as she gets older and learns to use them.


----------



## gabbyj310

I planted two more fruit trees today.One extra peach and a nectarine .That make 3 apple, 3 plum,3 pear 3 peach 1 nectarine.Have loads of wild black berries but once I get settled,I plan on a few of those thornless ones.Have 4 grapevines if I can find them in the weeds.(Lord I need a small lawn tractor).
On top of this I finally,finally got a guy to give me a estimate on finishing up on my "Tin Mansion"(well not finished but almost liveable) he want over 6000.00 dollars and I still need fixtures and kitchen cabinets.Shoot I could buy a " Husband" for that price!!!!!


----------



## biobacon

Grimm said:


> Got our LTF inventoried. Also found some more cleaning products still packed from our move. Here I was freaking out that I was down to my last bottle of orange cleaner!
> 
> Also got Roo's BOB put together and ready to go! I am just missing a small stufftie for it but I did put some crayons and a paper pad in there. I want to add a compass and a few other small tools as she gets older and learns to use them.


Awsome for you. I know when I put Bumps, (yep that's me sons nickname, because he used to run into everything and fill his diaper so much its actually short for Bumpy Von Stinky Pants, but he dosnt know that LOL) BOB together and gave it to him to try on for the first time he ran aound the house yelling, Bug Out Bag, Bug out Bag. He will be 4 in November.


----------



## biobacon

20 mercury dimes for $32 and 3 mcdoubles, ok we ate the burgers, they were not superfood as that story I posted last week promised, Not going into much detail but I would say we rented rather then bought them.


----------



## biobacon

So no crap as I just wrote that my power went off, I though holy crap SHTF grab the water and guns, then I thought better go check and see if next door lost it too. By the time I got over there it had come back on. So I asked my son what he would do if the power went off again, he said wait for it to come back on. I asked what if it never comes back on, then he said, well it did this time so he wanted to watch his train show again. LOL


----------



## SouthCentralUS

LincTex said:


> So sorry


Thank you. It is pretty devastating.


----------



## Tacitus

Decided to assess my shorter term, ready-to-eat food stores (e.g., canned goods).

*PLAN:*

*Goals:* I researched some "goals" for each type of food. For simplicity, I started with the 1-adult, 1-month recommendation list from the LDS Preparedness Manual. (See image below.) I converted every amount to total ounces, and then adjusted the total ounces for the number of people I wanted to prep for.
*Haves:* I did a full spreadsheet inventory of my "haves"...divided by category (e.g., meats, fruit, veggies).
*Needs:* I then set up a column of my needs: "goal" minus "have" equals "need".

*ACTION:*
I prioritized my needs, and made a list, and I've been chipping away at the list of prioritized needs for two weeks now.


----------



## jsriley5

WEl haven't updated for a while and tbh haven't gotten much accomplished for the last few months we were down to just wifes pay check for that time. I think just before I dropped off for a while I managed to put up bar and chains and files and spare electrical and fuel parts for my lil stihl saw. a hand pump for fuel transfer. and some fuel to storage for the saw and chain and fuel additive oil. beyond that it was pretty stagnant for a while althigh wife got a couple dozen pints of strawberry preserves canned and a couple dozen jars of Green beans up. I recant'y added a bucket of whole oats to the wall. And weird as it may seem I got a bunch of spare strings and rosin and picks and stuff for my el cheapo musical instruments I"ve had a long and never did much with. (couple violins, couple guitars anda couple mandolins) And just this last weekend I took advantage of tax free school supply weekend to but up a couple dozen spiral bound notebuooks. a dozen composition books, several small note pads and ring bound 3x5 cards several dozen wooden pencils and extra erasers. Getting started back slowly but surely but at least through tthe thin I avoided having to dip into supplies. and did add a little thing or two here and there just nothing really noteworty or that I can remember to itemize. Or just plain don't want to share  glad to be back though guess I was just too down to stop in here for a while. glad to be back now though.

OH and how can I forget I also added a Grand daughter lil Rose is a lil ove r a week old now. And a perfect doll of course  My new grandson is supposed to be here any minute but like his dad he'll be late to his own birthday


----------



## musketjim

Cleaned my 1858 revolver and spare cylinders. Been awhile and I wanted to see how corrosive Triple-7 powder substitute is. I was impressed, been about a month since I shot. No corrosion on pistol or any of the extra cylinders I pack. Started harvesting peas. Just a small garden this year but peas are doing alright. Picked rhubarb to enter in Fair. I am this close to being finished with my woodpile here at house. I'm cutting and splitting wood 4 years out now and almost finished. Can't wait to put down the splitting maul here and start splitting again at cabin.artydance: Short bike ride since big trip got cancelled just riding for fun now with no mileage or time goals. Enjoying the waning days of summer.:flower:


----------



## ras1219como

musketjim said:


> Cleaned my 1858 revolver and spare cylinders. Been awhile and I wanted to see how corrosive Triple-7 powder substitute is. I was impressed, been about a month since I shot. No corrosion on pistol or any of the extra cylinders I pack. Started harvesting peas. Just a small garden this year but peas are doing alright. Picked rhubarb to enter in Fair. I am this close to being finished with my woodpile here at house. I'm cutting and splitting wood 4 years out now and almost finished. Can't wait to put down the splitting maul here and start splitting again at cabin.artydance: Short bike ride since big trip got cancelled just riding for fun now with no mileage or time goals. Enjoying the waning days of summer.:flower:


Hope you're going to use some of that rhubarb to make a pie!


----------



## jeff47041

jsriley5 said:


> WEl haven't updated for a while and tbh haven't gotten much accomplished for the last few months we were down to just wifes pay check for that time. I think just before I dropped off for a while I managed to put up bar and chains and files and spare electrical and fuel parts for my lil stihl saw. a hand pump for fuel transfer. and some fuel to storage for the saw and chain and fuel additive oil. beyond that it was pretty stagnant for a while althigh wife got a couple dozen pints of strawberry preserves canned and a couple dozen jars of Green beans up. I recant'y added a bucket of whole oats to the wall. And weird as it may seem I got a bunch of spare strings and rosin and picks and stuff for my el cheapo musical instruments I"ve had a long and never did much with. (couple violins, couple guitars anda couple mandolins) And just this last weekend I took advantage of tax free school supply weekend to but up a couple dozen spiral bound notebuooks. a dozen composition books, several small note pads and ring bound 3x5 cards several dozen wooden pencils and extra erasers. Getting started back slowly but surely but at least through tthe thin I avoided having to dip into supplies. and did add a little thing or two here and there just nothing really noteworty or that I can remember to itemize. Or just plain don't want to share  glad to be back though guess I was just too down to stop in here for a while. glad to be back now though.
> 
> OH and how can I forget I also added a Grand daughter lil Rose is a lil ove r a week old now. And a perfect doll of course  My new grandson is supposed to be here any minute but like his dad he'll be late to his own birthday


I'm glad you're back. Congrats on the new grand kids!
I lingered here for a few months before I actually joined up. Right about the time I joined up, you stopped showing up. Thought maybe you didn't like me.
Hope things are looking up for you.


----------



## smaj100

Well been slowly adding a few things from long distance, so i figured it was time for an update. 

DW keeps putting a few extra cases of veggies from sames away each month when she goes. Almost 6 months worth now.

Bought some "camping supplies" ; mess kits for everyone with a spare, as well as eating utensil kits, a new "used" marine marpat rucksack, a couple led lanterns, a ton of rechargeable batteries for the lanterns and all the other items I own. (did you know you can get a rechargeable battery for just about everything made now adays including those little hearing aid batteries, a new 4 piece army style sleeping bag, a refill adapter for the small propane bottles for the portable stove, also added a few more boxes of ammo for all the guns, and then a week later the DW surprised me and stopped at a local gun store and then promptly called me to say they had all kinds of ammo but 1-2 box limit depending on the size of the box and what should she get. :lolsmash:

I obviously said as many of each as they will sell for all the calibers we have.


----------



## musketjim

ras1219como said:


> Hope you're going to use some of that rhubarb to make a pie!


Yep strawberry rhubarb, with lots of whipped cream, yum. Finished wood today!!! Hooray. Such a long time in progress. Just cleanup left now. Setup hatchet throwing range, got my paces stepped off and I'm right back on target. Such a satisfying sound when it sticks. Soaking tomahawks and axe to swell handles and they'll go to the range in a couple days.


----------



## headhunter

The grandson and I tried out the new Eureka Timberline. Didn't take the directions and couldn't figure out what a 6" long piece of aluminum was for. (When we got home and I read the directions found it was an emergency sleeve should you bend a pole.) Laid a plastic tarp under it and another inside . It rained three nights and two days off and on. It is definitely waterproof! Seems to be more engineered than the old Timberline, but not as impressive as the old one. Lighter wt. guy-outs and hardware- better ventilation, as a whole a lighter weight tent ( the manufacturer rates it for 4 seasons and the distributer for 3 1/2). All in all quite pleased with the tent. At three score and five, before the second night I went back to town and purchased a sleeping pad. 
In between rain showers the grandson got introduced to the 3/4 axe, built a couple fires, and paddled bow position in the canoe. The grandson was talking about batonning some firewood, so I let him. I showed him how much quicker and more energy efficient an axe is. The maul was a little big yet, he'll grow.


----------



## ras1219como

Put in a request for a couple seed catalogs and am looking at ordering a few trees and bushes for the homestead. I've got my eye on a few sugar maples for the beauty mostly but also for the sugar as well as a few almond trees and a dwarf blueberry bush. I've got a weakness for anything blueberry and I don't want to not have that if the SHTF. Now if I could only get a lifetime supply of chocolate....


----------



## smaj100

Twinkies and Oreos are the two things I will miss the most when the SHTF........


----------



## ras1219como

smaj100 said:


> Twinkies and Oreos are the two things I will miss the most when the SHTF........


Mmm Oreos with ice cold milk. 'scuse me while I run to Wally World and get some Oreos.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

smaj100 said:


> Twinkies and Oreos are the two things I will miss the most when the SHTF........


http://www.rachaelrayshow.com/food/recipes/buddy-valastros-homemade-twinkie-cakes/


----------



## smaj100

South if they dont come out of that little clear plastic wrapper filled with all those good chemicals there is no way it will taste the same...


----------



## Tacitus

My kids keep trying to get me to buy new gimmicky Oreos (the yellow cookie ones, the mixed cookie ones, the double stuffed ones). I keep telling them that they got the Oreo right the first time, and that there is no way to improve the Oreo.


----------



## jsriley5

smaj100 said:


> Twinkies and Oreos are the two things I will miss the most when the SHTF........


That S almost already H the F. Thought twinkies were already a gone deal, but they came back thankfully. Smaller but back. Watched em make some on a morning show though didn't look tough and they LOOKED as good/bad as the originals


----------



## Toffee

Not much here with both of us working 40 hours a week and the new puppy, but we did snag one of those 2-person 72 hour kits from Costco. They were on sale for like $40. I might go back and get a second one next week if they are still cheap.


----------



## Tacitus

Canning pickled cucumbers, green beans & okra. Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Just spent the last hour butchering my first chicken, a Rhode Island Red rooster. Had 5 roosters and 4 hens from a straight run back in April, and the rooster were starting to get a little restless. So now I'm 4 and 4, with at least 2 more roosters going sometime very soon.


----------



## goshengirl

smaj100 said:


> Twinkies and Oreos are the two things I will miss the most when the SHTF........


Just put a bunch of those Twinkies in your food storage. They'll last forever.


----------



## ksmama10

goshengirl said:


> Just put a bunch of those Twinkies in your food storage. They'll last forever.


Good idea; gotta have something to toss at the zombiesartydance:


----------



## spregan

I had deep fried Oreos at the fair last night. They where delicious!


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today, I made another $150 payment to Sallie Mae, put another $200 into savings, put another $20 into my emergency cash stash, and bought another 4 gallons of drinking water. Not bad for a day's work! :2thumb:


----------



## libprepper

Worked on perimeter fence most of the day. Picked cucumbers and squash from the garden. Looks like it's a pickling Sunday for me. Chickens are loving the last of the overripe peaches off the trees. Man this year was a super bumper crop for peaches up in the PNW. First of the apples are ripe , think the first of the years fresh apple pie might be Sunday dinners desert. Yum...:2thumb:


----------



## smaj100

throw the twinkies at the zombies are you crazy? I'd shoot a friend in the leg first.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Butchered 3 roosters over the weekend: ate one and froze the others. Doing my first fall garden this year where my potatoes used to be; green peas and mustard planted, garlic coming in a few months. Did some maintenance on the farm truck, so it should be good to go for another year or more. Ordered 5 gallons of Marion blackberry juice which I'll turn into my second batch of wine (does about 2 cases).


----------



## dixiemama

Added another 25 gallons of water to the stash. At $1.82 to fill a 5 gallon jug, who can blame me?! Its not much but its something.


----------



## TheLazyL

Replaced the bent right main hammer spring for the SxS. While I was at it I replaced the left one too, preventive maintenance.

Placed both hammer groups in the sonic cleaner and then oil bath. 

When I took the left hammer group out of the oil bath to drain most of the NEW hammer spring was gone!? Defective and had broke. Good thing I ordered two.

I'll try again tonight.


Chicken chores. Rooster is tearing up the backs of his favorite hens. If it wasn't for needing his services during a SHTF he'd would be joining the noodles.


Continue working on clearing south part of the woods for a garden for the wife or SHTF  . Raise beds, a lot of dirt to haul in. Goal is have it ready for the 2014 planting season.


----------



## Grimm

Made the supply run yesterday after church. Added some canned tomatoes and first aid supplies to the stores. As always some educational materials for Roo and a novel for me.

Also got a 6 pack of binders and page protectors to help me get my "house" in order. I know I'll need more soon but its better than having papers laying all over the house.

We have been dealing with the crap from my FIL's death and getting our own affairs in order if only so Roo doesn't have to go through this sh*t. My folks are also updating their affairs and finishing the updates to their house so they don't leave me a run down shack like my FIL did to his family.

Now that the basement is organized I am going through boxes of junk to sell or give away. Joy...


----------



## hiwall

Added another 50 watt solar panel to the RV. Got 200 watts now(enough).
Got it used for $10.


----------



## gabbyj310

Got several "supplies" at a close-out sale and everything still had lot's of time before the expiration date..Cleaned the trailer, have 2 (yes2) people that is "suppose" to do the work on it...Now the good/bad part.......I'm off to work in the very very near future(Yipee)finally some money coming in!!..That's the good part,the bad part of course for me is I have to be away from family...Gabby's got to get her "groove' back and ready for more "preps!!!!!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got more water put up. Then a bit of brain-prep. I got into the research team that I interviewed for today. This will go a long way in networking connections and experience in the field.


----------



## LincTex

TheLazyL said:


> Rooster is tearing up the backs of his favorite hens. If it wasn't for needing his services during a SHTF he'd would be joining the noodles.


Trim those nails and spurs down. Make em blunt, too. Separate them, so the hens heal up again as well. He only needs to mount them when you are getting ready to hatch your next clutch of chicks.


----------



## LincTex

hiwall said:


> Added another 50 watt solar panel to the RV. Got it used for $10.


SCORE!! 
Now if IdahoLady could find one that cheap, she's be in laptop charging heaven!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

Just bought a pile of white towels from Walmart on sale for $2.97 each. Put them in various first aid kits. For large wounds they are great to wrap and absorb blood and fluids. We had to use some of them recently on my mother in law when she gashed open her arm and leg.


----------



## Grimm

GrinnanBarrett said:


> Just bought a pile of white towels from Walmart on sale for $2.97 each. Put them in various first aid kits. For large wounds they are great to wrap and absorb blood and fluids. We had to use some of them recently on my mother in law when she gashed open her arm and leg.


Thank you for reminding me what I wanted to look for at the thrift store tomorrow... sheets for bandages.


----------



## musketjim

Kayaked this weekend for the first time this summer due to forest fires making float area dicey.:gaah: Really missed it. Great to be back in the water. Took grandkids fishing. Bought a pocket chainsaw and 4 fire pucks for my winter travelling backpack. My workout season starts in about a week, so got an early start with a short run. Can't wait to get back in the gym and start hitting it all over again.:2thumb:


----------



## Grimm

Picked up 5 cases of jars from Ace. They were having an unadvertised sale on canning supplies. $25 for 5 cases! 

My mom took Roo and I to Hobby Lobby yesterday. I had never been. Got some freeze dried fruit for the BOBs. Found it in the clearance section. It was part of their school supplies/class projects section. I guess they didn't sell well in that area as they were dirt cheap. 

Found a shop that sells paracord so I got 16ft of rainbow cord for Roo's BOB. I figured it could double as a jump rope when SHTF.


----------



## Toffee

Grabbed a couple of books, 1 on gardening and a few on various guns and tactical training and the like. Also, cooked up some veggie stock yesterday. Canning some and making some soup tomorrow. And we got a box of overripe and bruised fruits and veggies today, so have some in the dehydrator and several projects planned for tomorrow after work.


----------



## musketjim

Worked garden today getting it ready for final push of the summer. Getting ready to cover squash with visqueen to extend season. While inventorying ammo dug all the way to the bottom of the stash and found a brick of .22 shells.artydance: How embarrassing that I hadn't done a complete inventory before. Been worrying about .22 for awhile. Hard to find it nowadays. Just a cautionary tale to inventory all the way to the bottom.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

First egg...victory!


----------



## Toffee

Got my canning accessories kit delivered today and hopefully I will be getting some use out of it in the next little while.


----------



## LincTex

AdmiralD7S said:


> First egg...victory!


Did she "sing" in triumph? 
We have one Buff Orp that sounds like she is in a fight or something after she lays! 
She really Squallers!! (is that a word?) buk...buk...BaWaAAwKKK!!!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Unfortunately, I was at work at the time. Came home in the evening and there it was. I'll know this weekend if she's a "combat hen"


----------



## SouthCentralUS

This week I received the shipment from EE to split with my daughter plus some more freeze dried foods. 

Today I sat in a chair and directed my husband while he canned quarts of pickles. The only thing successful in our garden is cucumbers and butternut squash.


----------



## Grimm

Ordered a bunch of dehydrated and freeze dried food samples for Winter's BOB. I didn't realize how many companies made FD and dehydrated dog food. 4oz sample makes a pound of food!

Sold one of my vintage sewing machines. Am using the money to update our BOBs and get a few more supplies and preps. So far have added new rain gear, food and mess kits.

Still off my medication due to allergies. Will be trying a different dose to see if I still have a reaction. For now the 2 months of pills I do have are in the fridge for "just in case". Now I have to start fresh prepping my medication once it is figured out.


----------



## dixiemama

Stocked up on books, and added some baby stuff. 

Does fielding questions count as a prep? Had to explain to a cousin why her 2,500 sq. ft. home is impractical. Who really needs that much space to clean? She isn't a prepper so I didn't go there. Just that 'I can clean my entire house, floor to ceiling, with one cleaner (that I make myself) when you need 5 of varying chemical compositions. Plus, my power bill is like a third.' Still don't think she gets it. She's one of those city ppl who vacation and visit 'country kin' during the summer.


----------



## Toffee

dixiemama said:


> Stocked up on books, and added some baby stuff.
> 
> Does fielding questions count as a prep? Had to explain to a cousin why her 2,500 sq. ft. home is impractical. Who really needs that much space to clean? She isn't a prepper so I didn't go there. Just that 'I can clean my entire house, floor to ceiling, with one cleaner (that I make myself) when you need 5 of varying chemical compositions. Plus, my power bill is like a third.' Still don't think she gets it. She's one of those city ppl who vacation and visit 'country kin' during the summer.


Well, my house isn't much smaller, just over 2,000 sq ft. But we now have 4 adults living here and tbh, it's on the small side for housing here.


----------



## dixiemama

She's in Georgetown, KY and that's small for it, but its 2 adults and a 1 year old. They haven't decided if they are going to have more children. 

I guess its just me; I don't see the point in a big house with lots of stuff. 

Back to the OT-- going to get another set of camping dishes (don't break when the kids do dishes), and meds for FAK.


----------



## Genevieve

Hit the salvage grocery store today. Bought:
17 bags/bricks of coffee $2.50 ea
3lb jar of raw honey $4.80
case of low sodium/low fat beef broth 3/$1
garlic paste,pesto paste and a couple anchovies paste 4/$1
50 pack swiss miss hot choc $4.29
4 cans tomato basil bisque (num!) .99 ea
12pk t.p. $6.99
I'm sure theres more thats off the top of my head lol

the store makes up bags of loose merchandise and then throws them in a rack. A lot of it is mostly junk foods like cookies and stuff but sometimes you can find some good things like I did today. I found a ten pack of nescafe instant coffee envelopes for $1, two bags of slim jims with ten pieces in each for $1.50 ea. A big bag of those little salt and peppers you get with takeout for .75, a bag of roasted and salted peanuts six in a bag for $1, a bag with a least 20 of those small coffee creamer envelopes for $1 and a bag of six packs of cranraisins for $1.
I keep those types of things in my messenger bag all the time. 

I also grabbed 6 of the smoked ham hocks ( real good Amish meats there), 4 packs of the double smoked lebanon bologna ( for the hubby), and a small pack of farmer's cheese for me.

all together I spent $158 and it literally filled my trunk.


----------



## LincTex

Ammo cans are non-existent.

I am now storing cache supplies in Rubbermaid and Igloo "Red Legend" 1/2 gallon or 1 gallon coolers. Insulated, water tight - and only $7!!


----------



## Freyadog

Getting more wood cut and ready to split. Ordered 50 mylar bags, 500cc oxygen absorbers and some 2000cc absorbers.

son and dil will be down in two weeks from Pa. so getting things together to make hard cheese. 

Working on Christmas. About 1/2 through with it. Gloves, hats, scarves etc. Oh and found a cool pattern of a goats head so making washcloths for 2 friends who have goats. And washcloths with paw prints on them for doggie lovers. Havent found a good cat anything yet.

Teaching myself to cook for 2-4 days at a time instead of everyday. Trying to save on propane. I have a problem with left overs so this is a toughie for me. I'll admit here to all my friends I gag at leftovers. But I am trying.

That's it for now.


----------



## ksmama10

Freyadog said:


> Getting more wood cut and ready to split. Ordered 50 mylar bags, 500cc oxygen absorbers and some 2000cc absorbers.
> 
> son and dil will be down in two weeks from Pa. so getting things together to make hard cheese.
> 
> Working on Christmas. About 1/2 through with it. Gloves, hats, scarves etc. Oh and found a cool pattern of a goats head so making washcloths for 2 friends who have goats. And washcloths with paw prints on them for doggie lovers. Havent found a good cat anything yet.
> 
> Teaching myself to cook for 2-4 days at a time instead of everyday. Trying to save on propane. I have a problem with left overs so this is a toughie for me. I'll admit here to all my friends I gag at leftovers. But I am trying.
> 
> That's it for now.


I like to cook a big batch of meat at once, then divide for two or three recipes(lots to feed at my house). I found this recipe for shredded chicken that we all enjoy. It's good straight out of the crockpot, but I try to be good and save some for the recipes anyway. I can get a whole bag of Sam's frozen skinless chicken breasts in my big crockpot, and that yields a lot of shredded chicken. My next experiment with this will be to make Scrap Soup for lunch..

PS: Are you sewing, crocheting, or knitting? I seem to have lost my crochet mojo. I haven't finished anything since just before Christmas. I've got a scarf started for oldest granddaughter's halloween costume(Griffendor Scarf), and a Doctor Who-ish blanket for youngest grandson..started that in March.. he was born in April, and I'm not sure that he'll get it for his first Christmas. Sad to lose one's Crochet Mojo. Verra sad.


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> I like to cook a big batch of meat at once, then divide for two or three recipes(lots to feed at my house). I found this recipe for shredded chicken that we all enjoy. It's good straight out of the crockpot, but I try to be good and save some for the recipes anyway. I can get a whole bag of Sam's frozen skinless chicken breasts in my big crockpot, and that yields a lot of shredded chicken. My next experiment with this will be to make Scrap Soup for lunch..
> 
> PS: Are you sewing, crocheting, or knitting? I seem to have lost my crochet mojo. I haven't finished anything since just before Christmas. I've got a scarf started for oldest granddaughter's halloween costume(Griffendor Scarf), and a Doctor Who-ish blanket for youngest grandson..started that in March.. he was born in April, and I'm not sure that he'll get it for his first Christmas. Sad to lose one's Crochet Mojo. Verra sad.


I lost my crochet mojo too. I have dish cloths and scrubbies I need to make and have yet to start.

I'd love to see the Dr. Who pattern. Roo is named after one of the characters.


----------



## Salekdarling

Grimm said:


> I lost my crochet mojo too. I have dish cloths and scrubbies I need to make and have yet to start.
> 
> I'd love to see the Dr. Who pattern. Roo is named after one of the characters.


That's awesome! I'd love to see the pattern too. I'm highly considering using the Oswin as a name for my future daughter. I love that name!


----------



## Grimm

Salekdarling said:


> That's awesome! I'd love to see the pattern too. I'm highly considering using the Oswin as a name for my future daughter. I love that name!


Roo is named after the Dr.'s wife.


----------



## Grimm

Started taste testing dehydrated dog foods for Winter's BOB. She LOVES the food so far.  Ordered some booties for her as well. I'd hate to have to bug out and Win burn her pads on hot asphalt walking for miles.

My tomatoes are in full bloom again. Maybe I can get another harvest before the first frost.

Got 4 jars of jam put up yesterday. Homemade low sugar.

Not much but its something.


----------



## ksmama10

Er, um..there isn't a pattern for Sebastian's Doctor Who-ish blanket..a few years ago, I crocheted his daddy a Season 15 scarf, and he asked me to make a baby blanket to match. Well, the proportions are all wrong, and I figured the original scarf pattern was somewhat random in nature, so I'm doing the blanket stripes like that, using colors as close to my scarf as I can three years out.here is the site for the scarf patterns:http://www.doctorwhoscarf.com/s15.html

My family is over the moon for The Doctor..even three year old Ava. After they watched the first few episodes with her, they had to go somewhere, and as soon as she saw their navy blue minivan, she laughed and shouted, "look, it's a hardis!" (That isn't a typo)


----------



## dixiemama

Walmart discount buggies: 2 piece jammy sets for girls (various toddler sizes) $1/each-one in each size; 4 inch, dozen birthday candles $.75/box got 10.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Grimm said:


> Roo is named after the Dr.'s wife.


Hmmm...and here I thought she was named after the Winnie-the-Pooh character.


----------



## Grimm

Foreverautumn said:


> Hmmm...and here I thought she was named after the Winnie-the-Pooh character.


"Roo" is a nickname. Her real name is based on the Dr.'s wife' name as well as a character from the show Firefly.


----------



## Toffee

Not so much a prep as a change in lifestyle, but with the new jobs that my husband and I have gotten, we no longer eat more than one or two meals a day at home as we get free meals at work. So, now I'm moving back into once a month flexible meal planning. I picked out several recipes for breakfast, dinner, and dessert which I'm doing as from scratch as possible.
It feels good to be back in the kitchen once again. Today, I made peach sorbet base (freezing it tomorrow), carrot-ginger soup, tried and failed at ricotta, and prepped some things for tomorrow in just 3 hours, so I'm quite happy.
Altogether, I anticipate my spending to to out at about $200 for the month, including some prep stuff, food for canning and extra fun items for me and the husband.


----------



## musketjim

Summer break is over, back to work and back to the gym.artydance: Covered squash and cucumber plants to push the season a little. Wall tent is set up it will serve as a garage for our new side by side 4 wheeler.


----------



## tleeh1

Well the garden's a bust this year, so I decided to go a different direction this year...Picked up bulk spices today and re-packaged in vacuum bags -- pepper corns, dill seeds, ginger powder, chili powder, paprika, cumin, corriander, etc. Next will be to put together my favorite mixes -- taco, spaghetti, chili, etc. 

If the local farmers' market comes in with some good tomatoes in the next couple of weeks, I'll can those, but so far there hasn't been much to offer at a decent price. This summer has been too wet here in the southeast. Good thing I still have quarts left over from last year -- it's nice to be prepared for anything, isn't it?

Also got a new mortar & pestle. After it gets seasoned, I'm going try out some of goatlady's herbal remedies. This should be fun.


----------



## Grimm

Picked up some more food for the BOBs. Just some more meat and carbs to round out the MREs.

Also picked up my new prescription. Hopefully I am not allergic to this one and I can get back to stocking up! BTW if anyone takes Levothyroxine I have a bunch I can't use...


----------



## Tacitus

Extra pair of athletic shoes, even though my current ones are not totally worn out.


----------



## Toffee

I've been canning and doing meal prep like crazy while I'm in the mood and have the supplies. We also finally finished roughing in our fence, so we aren't keeping the dog chained up everytime he is outside. Ordered some underwear, 12 pairs for about $5 and we are planning on buying several more sets of underclothes for both of us in order to have plenty of backups.


----------



## LincTex

Picked up another cast-aluminum pressure cooker at a garage sale. 
An *Old* Montgomery Wards 21 quart. Seal looks OK, but we'll see. It was cheaper than what it would sell for as scrap!


----------



## goshengirl

tleeh1 said:


> Well the garden's a bust this year, so I decided to go a different direction this year...


Yeah, no garden here this year, either. Still manage to keep busy. Wonder how that works?


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Picked up another cast-aluminum pressure cooker at a garage sale.
> An *Old* Montgomery Wards 21 quart. Seal looks OK, but we'll see. It was cheaper than what it would sell for as scrap!


Presto seals should work. They made a lot of canners for other brand names.


----------



## musketjim

Dug potatoes at home, cut celery, and finished cutting rhubarb. Started bringing tomatoes in at nite and started rotating water supply. At BOL hung tree stand and picked some lettuce. Hard frost last week got a lot of other gardens we lost some stuff.


----------



## Freyadog

ksmama10 said:


> I like to cook a big batch of meat at once, then divide for two or three recipes(lots to feed at my house). I found this recipe for shredded chicken that we all enjoy. It's good straight out of the crockpot, but I try to be good and save some for the recipes anyway. I can get a whole bag of Sam's frozen skinless chicken breasts in my big crockpot, and that yields a lot of shredded chicken. My next experiment with this will be to make Scrap Soup for lunch..
> 
> PS: Are you sewing, crocheting, or knitting? I seem to have lost my crochet mojo. I haven't finished anything since just before Christmas. I've got a scarf started for oldest granddaughter's halloween costume(Griffendor Scarf), and a Doctor Who-ish blanket for youngest grandson..started that in March.. he was born in April, and I'm not sure that he'll get it for his first Christmas. Sad to lose one's Crochet Mojo. Verra sad.


I'm knitting almost all my Christmas this year. I have been making fingerless gloves like crazy and have started on dishclothes with animals, flowers, paw prints and such on them. Have found a really cute drawstring bag that I think I will work up for maybe soaps and I also found a pattern for a purse. Guess I had better to knit faster if I want to get it all done.


----------



## Freyadog

Since we are so unsure what this winter is going to be like Thumper and I have decided to put up a lot of extra feed and food for livestock, dogs, cats and chickens.

Going to call friend who we buy hay from and get the hay house filled ASAP. We can actually feed chickens, dogs and cats from our storage if we had to but the goats have to have grain and hay. And our oldest doe she is 9 has allergies so we keep her on black sunflower seeds for her skin.

So our list is made to make sure our animals do not have to do without. Have a feeling this winter is going to be rough.


----------



## dixiemama

Adding to our coats and blankets. Also oil and wicks for the lamps. I wholeheartedly agree with the almanac that we will have a hard cold winter and fully expect to be without power at least a week.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

It looks as though war is about to break out, so today I bit the bullet and spent for more food. Still on a walker so hopefully my DH will help me with the canning the next few days. I bought 60 pounds of beef, 20 pounds of bacon and 8 pounds of carrots ( I have found that 8 pounds makes 20 pints and they were super cheap today). The potato famine still has the price of potatoes sky high so none of those. 12 pounds of salt, some pectin and sugar, 12 cans of generic rotel tomatoes which are as good as rotel. Other odds and ends. I stood at the counter and cubed 20 pounds of beef and my foot and ankle are swollen big time so I have to stop for today. Will maybe get an early start tomorrow. So excited because I have not been able to do anything for a month now.


----------



## zimmy

Bought a spool of conduit for $100 at the surplus store this summer, the plan is to trench the property for water, power, and communication lines, even small projects add up.


----------



## Toffee

Picked up 3 jars of pectin, 5 empty buckets, 6 lbs kosher salt, 6 boxes reg lids, 8 lbs split green peas, 4 lbs garbanzo, 4 lb great northern, 4 lbs small red, 4 fajita packets, 4 chicken gravy packets and 4 beef stew packets. It felt like a good day to stock up.


----------



## dixiemama

Clothes for the kids. Walmart is getting rid of summer stuff for dirt cheap. Also picked up more school supplies. This wknd we will be making a staples run to the Amish store for spices, flour, sugar, and oats.


----------



## ras1219como

dixiemama said:


> Clothes for the kids. Walmart is getting rid of summer stuff for dirt cheap. Also picked up more school supplies. This wknd we will be making a staples run to the Amish store for spices, flour, sugar, and oats.


Just out of curiosity dixiemama, how are the prices at the Amish store? Are the rising or holding steady? We don't have any Amish stores near us although we have plenty of Amish that sell stuff at other locations.


----------



## Grimm

Packed up the cloth diapers. Roo is potty training so no need to have a hundred diapers cluttering up the spare room.

Put up some jars of water.

Worked on the BOBs including Winters.

Got the stairs to the front door rebuilt. Now they don't rock or shake. Much safer. Now they just need paint before the first snow.


----------



## dixiemama

ras--- pretty steady. Flour for $1.80/pound. I know its higher than the supermarket, but I'll pay a little more for quality. 

The meats are a bit pricy-- Christmas ham is $30 but it feeds the whole lot of us (20) for a week. 

Google 'Yoders Bulk Foods'. They are out of VA but ship all over.


----------



## biobacon

Seeds, 90% off. I got 32 packs for somewhere around $1.30. And Im selling 10 packs tomorrow for a $1 to some budding preppers at work. Win win for both of us.


----------



## ras1219como

dixiemama said:


> ras--- pretty steady. Flour for $1.80/pound. I know its higher than the supermarket, but I'll pay a little more for quality.
> 
> The meats are a bit pricy-- Christmas ham is $30 but it feeds the whole lot of us (20) for a week.
> 
> Google 'Yoders Bulk Foods'. They are out of VA but ship all over.


Thanks! I will check out their info


----------



## Grimm

Added lifestraws, expanded first aid kits, MREs, Lifegear glow sticks and compass zipper pulls to the BOBs.

Washed the dog.

Did some minor clean up after yesterday's storm/flood. It started raining again so we'll see if I have more clean up to do later/tomorrow.


----------



## biobacon

Added another silver coin.


----------



## Grimm

biobacon said:


> Added another silver coin.


War nickles don't count!


----------



## biobacon

Grimm said:


> War nickles don't count!


Well actually they do, but in this case it was a mercury dime.


----------



## Grimm

biobacon said:


> Well actually they do, but in this case it was a mercury dime.


I'm teasing about the nickles. I have a bunch.


----------



## smaj100

It's not really a prepp update... But packing up things here in the ME and heading back home at the end of the month for good. Time to be at home with the family, and get back to prepping and spending time with the DW and grandbabies.


----------



## dixiemama

Saturday is wash day at our home and since it looks like we are going to have a bad winter, the winter clothes and bed clothes are coming out 2 months earlier than normal.


----------



## libprepper

With the days shortening time to start freezing surplus eggs from the girls for over wintering. Froze two dozen today. The neighbors are going to have to get their own eggs til the spring egg surplus starts up again. 

Put up turtle beans, wheat , and some great northern's for LTS. Good food prep day.


----------



## Grimm

Picked up a few pounds of green beans and raspberries to can. Also grabbed a few boxes of matzo ball soup to can. Have to start building the stores up for winter.

Got some more of the flood damage cleaned up around the property. The driveway is still a mess but that is going to have to wait if I can't get the rest of the wood split before the first snow.

Added some more foods to the homemade MREs. I want to get them all done before the next storm.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Inherited a bunch of hunting gear. All set for deer season this year, or almost any season now.


----------



## Freyadog

dixiemama said:


> Saturday is wash day at our home and since it looks like we are going to have a bad winter, the winter clothes and bed clothes are coming out 2 months earlier than normal.


Hey Dixie. I'm ahead of ya. All covers, quilts, clothes already pulled out, washed and ready to go. They are still saying this winter is gonna be bad. Do need to take down window quilts that we use year round and get those washed up.

Found in my storage a great number of flannel sheets which are too small for our bed so gonna make winter night shirts for Thumper and I with those.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> Hey Dixie. I'm ahead of ya. All covers, quilts, clothes already pulled out, washed and ready to go. They are still saying this winter is gonna be bad. Do need to take down window quilts that we use year round and get those washed up.
> 
> Found in my storage a great number of flannel sheets which are too small for our bed so gonna make winter night shirts for Thumper and I with those.


This is on my list of seasonal chores for this month(September).


----------



## 21601mom

Grimm said:


> This is on my list of seasonal chores for this month(September).


Do you have a seasonal or month by month chore list? If so, did you find a template online or just create it from scratch? I've noticed from my activities that my house as become much more organized overall, but I still struggle with knowing what to do each month.


----------



## Grimm

21601mom said:


> Do you have a seasonal or month by month chore list? If so, did you find a template online or just create it from scratch? I've noticed from my activities that my house as become much more organized overall, but I still struggle with knowing what to do each month.


I am using the "done" chore checklist from CleanMama.

Mods, the pdf is a free document found on the above linked blog.


----------



## dixiemama

Mine is monthly habits. October is usually when I get the winter clothes out since that's when it usually starts to get cool. August is my summer clothes sale stock up time. September is my 'fall cleaning'-- everything gets wiped down and gone through for donation or trashed.


----------



## LincTex

libprepper said:


> With the days shortening time to start freezing surplus eggs from the girls for over wintering. Froze two dozen today.


You freeze the cooked scrambled eggs, or the egg itself? We have had a few freeze and they bust open.


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> You freeze the cooked scrambled eggs, or the egg itself? We have had a few freeze and they bust open.


We have had a few freeze in the fridge too. (need to turn it down AGAIN). I tried thawing them but they got gross and cooked up funny. In the dog's dish they went...


----------



## Freyadog

Grimm said:


> This is on my list of seasonal chores for this month(September).


I got all mine done last month because we haven't even taken the covers off the beds yet and from the way things are going next week could be a foot of snow as crazy as this weather has been. Who knows. Probably not......Suppose to be in the 70's.

so while Thumper was rearranging the shed I just started washing stuff that had been stored. Today I went into town with a friend and I had a long sleeve shirt on.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> I got all mine done last month because we haven't even taken the covers off the beds yet and from the way things are going next week could be a foot of snow as crazy as this weather has been. Who knows. Probably not......Suppose to be in the 70's.
> 
> so while Thumper was rearranging the shed I just started washing stuff that had been stored. Today I went into town with a friend and I had a long sleeve shirt on.


I am behind on a few things. I usually have everything for Roo's birthday and 90% of the Christmas shopping done by now. At least I have her presents for both. I just need the decorations and the basics for the food...


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> I tried thawing them but they got gross and cooked up funny. In the dog's dish they went...


Thawed whole eggs, mixed with just a touch of milk and scrambled really well, then into the microwave to cook em'. Added ground up shells and fed back to the chickens!!


----------



## dixiemama

All winter clothes and blankets washed and aired out. Kids coming over this wknd for BOB clothes shopping at Goodwill. Recipes taken from my kindle and written down. (I had to do something while the wash was drying lol)


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Thawed whole eggs, mixed with just a touch of milk and scrambled really well, then into the microwave to cook em'. Added ground up shells and fed back to the chickens!!


I don't have chickens yet. But trust me it would make things easier if I did! I am hoping by spring I'll have a few hens.


----------



## Toffee

Made 4 trays of enchiladas yesterday. Also, dehydrating some tomatoes and mushrooms. Did up some chicken stock and picked up a case of Arizona tea on sale.


----------



## Grimm

Put up 4 12oz jars of low sugar raspberry jam. Also ordered some more items for the BOBs.

Filled up one of the 5 gallon gas cans. If it saves a trip down the mountain for gas then it was worth it.

Started going through Roo's current clothing. It looks like she may hit a growth spurt before winter. Thankfully I have winter gear in the next few sizes. Boots too. 

Writing up a list of winter gear I still need.


----------



## libprepper

LincTex said:


> You freeze the cooked scrambled eggs, or the egg itself? We have had a few freeze and they bust open.


Crack eggs, put through a colander (little/no air should be allowed to be added), pour in ice cube trays, freeze, pop out of trays and into a freezer bag for storage (up to 12 mon.).


----------



## Grimm

Made the supply run to Costco. Got some bakers half sheets, wiper blades, case of canned peas, coffee and produce to can.

Stopped at Home Depot and grabbed some seeds and light switches. 

As always, not a lot but better than nothing.

Also cut about 10-12 inches off my hair.


----------



## dixiemama

Been looking into emp proof vehicle. Hubby can fix anything so condition isnt problem lol


----------



## Toffee

At work on Saturday, one of the owners took me and a coworker to the side and gave us each $100 for doing a good job, so we went today and bought ammo, a reloading manual, a shotgun breakdown guide, a shooting vest, and a new 33 round clip for my Glock. And my husband bought a new sight, ammo, targets, and magazine for another gun.
Then, I stopped off at the store and nabbed some lo sugar pectin to try out.


----------



## libprepper

Huge canning / freezing weekend ! The garden and fruit trees are giving bumper crops all at once. Isn't that always the way ! Buckets of green peppers, green beans, apples, and pears all this weekend. Got everything processed that got picked and still time for a little movie watching tonight. artydance:


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today, I paid off another $150 of my student loan. After this payment, I'm effectively paid up until September of next year, I've got a little less than $400 left to go, and I'm still on track to pay it off by early December of this year! :2thumb: And then I'll be COMPLETELY out of debt! artydance:artydance:artydance::woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:

(You can tell I'm getting excited!) I'll be FINALLY able to kick Sallie Mae out of my apartment for good! She's ugly, she doesn't cook, and to top THAT all off, she's FRIGID, too! 

On a more mundane note, I bought another slide rule, with instructions and that does Trig functions as well this time for $10, and bought the CRC Handbook of Chemistry and Physics, 87th Ed., for only $30! A bargain, considering it's technical and is big enough to choke a dinosaur! I'll be that much better equipped to help rebuild society after SHTF (assuming I survive it, that is!).


----------



## dixiemama

Congrats Foreverautumn! I've been stocking up on old cook books from antique stores. 

Contemplating making a BOB for step sis who is preg, her bf and Baby. Hoping to speak with them before my 'mother hen' instincts get the better of me!


----------



## LincTex

dixiemama said:


> Been looking into emp proof vehicle. Hubby can fix anything so condition inst a problem lol


I wouldn't get too caught up on any specific makes/models/years. I think it doesn't take very much to make most any "zapped" car/truck to run again. Just buy what you want to buy, and store spares of the critical electronic stuff only.


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> I wouldn't get too caught up on any specific makes/models/years. I think it doesn't take very much to make most any "zapped" car/truck to run again. Just buy what you want to buy, and store spares of the critical electronic stuff only.


Is that cutie in your avatar your little girl? She is soooooooo CUTE! I want to bite those cheeks!


----------



## dixiemama

Oh no we don't care about make, just something that can hold a couple adults and supplies if we have to go get family to bring here. 80's model suburban would do good. Now to find one. Older models are getting scarce!


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Is that cutie in your avatar your little girl? She is soooooooo CUTE! I want to bite those cheeks!


Yes!! She will be 2-1/2 in a few weeks!

Going out in public with her is like being with a celebrity... I can't go 10 minutes without someone coming up to me/us and commenting on how cute she is!!


----------



## LincTex

dixiemama said:


> 80's model suburban would do good. Now to find one. Older models are getting scarce!


If you can get a late 90's model with the L31 engine (the Vortec 5700) that would be the best one to get. A spare computer should be a pretty common item.


----------



## dixiemama

Thanks. We will look into that when I get home.


----------



## headhunter

Pkg arrived from Midway. Sholder rig ror the Redhawk. Lee molds and sizer dies- .357, 9, &. 44 were amongst the goodies. I am waiting on the flux and the release agent.
Spent last evening pulling apart a friend's WTHBY mark XXII. Of course there were no directions- what fun would that be? Well made? Yes and pretty, and accurate. Now, I have to give it back!


----------



## musketjim

Been so busy it's been a little while. Dug potatoes at BOL and cut barley, should be dry enough to bring back home this weekend and start threshing it next week that should be an adventure.:eyebulge: Garden at the house was a bit of a disappointment. BOL garden worked out fairly well. Pulled biggest stump yet at BOL.:laugh: Hadn't planned on doing it until next year, but I've learned quite a bit about pulling them and my system makes it go a bit quicker. Not easier just quicker. Greatly increased garden size for next year. 3 smaller stumps hopefully will come out this weekend, which will expand garden even more. Plan is to spend summer at BOL next year with all planters, pots etc. and really push the capabilities up there and see what we can do. artydance:Grandkids are really developing into good little helpers. They love to get dirty.


----------



## Grimm

Got the first 3 Foxfire books for a steal.


----------



## biobacon

12 cans of green beans


----------



## Hooch

ahh!! grimm...firefox books!!! awesome find!


----------



## Grimm

Hooch said:


> ahh!! grimm...firefox books!!! awesome find!


Ebay and no one bid on the set. I am surprised since those books sell for ridiculous prices on ebay.


----------



## Hooch

I keep hoping il find them at a yardsale or used book store someday...such a weath of info in them..I shoulda got them when I first saw them many years ago...uggh! great find tho..congrats to you!


----------



## ZangLussuria

Filled up my current water stock.
Fridge and freezer full of food again after doing the groceries.

Been reading more manuals and books since I got my new tablet. Much easier than reading on my phone.

Checked out the place we are moving into. Talked to the developer and engineer. Engineer said that it's possible to install a small water tank which I can hook up and use it for a backup supply.
Switching bulbs and fixtures to LED.

Changed car headlights to high wattage rally bulbs.
Installed ceramic headlight sockets to handle the heat.
Changed park lights and interior lights to LED.

DW and I signed up for a handgun course.


----------



## libprepper

Made a run to Goodwill and Salvation army looking for prep items. Found a really cool hand crank meat slicer. Never seen one before but it works well. Just in case the lights go out and the solars clouded over for a while now I can thin slice with this little gem. Also found some nice metal measuring cups, an apple corer, and picked up some ice trays for more egg freezing as the days are shortening and the girls will start slowing down in a month or so.

Froze pears and apples all afternoon and froze a couple dozen eggs. Want to have at least 12dz whole eggs frozen for the winter/spring. DW picked tomatoes again today. Cripes how many can we use. Time to make a tomato donation to the neighbors.


----------



## camo2460

Hooch said:


> I keep hoping il find them at a yardsale or used book store someday...such a weath of info in them..I shoulda got them when I first saw them many years ago...uggh! great find tho..congrats to you!


Hey Hooch try Alibris Books.com, you can find any book there that you want. The only caveat, shipping prices are a bit steep.


----------



## Toffee

Are the foxfire books that awesome? I actually have a couple that we got for $5 or $6 each and haven't read them yet. I did get some nectarine preserves canned, but the really fun thing was spending an entire day on my family's private range with my husband. We tried out all of our guns and made sure they are all in working condition. We buy a lot of second-hand and have only been out a few times this year. Plus, I put about 50 rounds through my own handgun and tried out a few different sizes and calibers to see if I wanted to carry a different one when I get my ccw. And it was probably the best date we have ever had. Other than that, we are enjoying the cooler weather and starting to go into winter mode here. Oh, and I lost 90% of my tomatoes to invading deer, so we are going with an enclosed hoophouse next year.


----------



## dixiemama

Husband got his workers comp claim approved by the judge! Back pay with interest means bills paid and additions to our stocks! Oh I breathe again sweet Jesus!


----------



## Grimm

Toffee said:


> Are the foxfire books that awesome? I actually have a couple that we got for $5 or $6 each and haven't read them yet.


YES! Yes, they are!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Got a small fruit press on Saturday for $65. It had been sitting in a basement for a few decades and needed some TLC. An hour with a wire brush and a whiskey glass of vegetable oil later, and it's looking very nice. That is, it was looking nice until I starting using it. Before I get jumped on for "ruining good cast iron", I'm heading off to clean it up now


----------



## Justaguy987

Bought a chest freezer today. Will fill it up in a month. There is a cow elk out there waiting to feed my family. My first time hunting where I get to keep the meat.


----------



## libprepper

AdmiralD7S said:


> Got a small fruit press on Saturday for $65. It had been sitting in a basement for a few decades and needed some TLC. An hour with a wire brush and a whiskey glass of vegetable oil later, and it's looking very nice. That is, it was looking nice until I starting using it. Before I get jumped on for "ruining good cast iron", I'm heading off to clean it up now


Great score ! :congrat:
Would love to find one that cheap in anything close to workable condition.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Got engaged today. Took her up to Lake Erie for a couple days of winery-hopping, and proposed at one of the secluded covered bridges. That counts as prepping, right?


----------



## goshengirl

Some of the best kind of prepping there is! Congrats!!! :beercheer:


----------



## Grimm

Made all my supply runs today! Other than church tomorrow is open. That means I can get some canning done!

Picked up some canned tomatoes, coffee, berries for jam, and powdered sugar. 

Also grabbed some homeschooling materials from the book store. Ordered some more online too. Started writing some basic pre-K lessons for Roo.

Stopped at Home Depot for a lock set for the basement door. Bought an Aloe plant while I was there. I burnt my hand last night making beinets. No major damage to the skin just some nerve damage in my fingers. Aloe would have been nice at the time! Cool compresses worked.


----------



## smaj100

Congrats Admiral.....


----------



## Toffee

Grats Admiral! Our Aslin-Finch changed owners and they are discounting some items right now at 70% off. Picked up 14 packages of k9 restore at about $4.50 each, stop awesome deal there. Also, grabbed a comfort muzzle in case we have to bug out. Massively stocked up on wet dog food even though it was full price. About 25 cans of wild blue and solid gold.
Been doing canning and dehydrating quite a bit lately. I figure I'm about 3 days behind right now, but I will go until I have no more jars, then I will make excuses to use the jars sho I can refill them. Haha


----------



## buggy

I am not a hard-core Prepper, just a simple woman that wants to be able to take care of myself. I think I have most things that are important to me covered and I try to do so in different “layers”, as I think of it. That would mean that for water I have cases of bottled water, 7-gallon jugs of water, a Katadyn Vario, and a Big Berkey. I live close to a water source and if I needed to I could load empty jugs into my Gorilla 4-wheel yard cart and take a walk to fill up. Also have a SolarRocket for heating water and a Volcano stove.

For food I have short term pantry, mid-term canned, and a year’s worth of long-term #10 cans and sealed buckets.

For medical I have just one shelf loaded with every day medicines like aspirin, cold remedies, alcohol, peroxide, iodine, etc. etc. etc. I also have two plastic tubs of all sorts of gauze, bandages, anti-biotic ointment, burn cream, various first-aide items.

I have a stock of silver bullion and American Eagles, several hundred in cash, and copies of personal documents in a safe. I have different layers of protection, i.e., a revolver, a 20-gauge shotgun, an AR15, pepper spray, and a knife I always carry. There is a BOB in my SUV along with a case of water pouches, a case of energy bars, blanket and pillow.

Hand crank Eton radio with flashlight. 100’s of 7-hour and 9-hour candles, 100-hour candles, a few candle lanterns. Cases of canning jars, two canners, re-usable lids, etc. A small garden and seeds.

GoalZero solar battery system too.

I add things as I think of it or I see something I that would be useful (and as I can afford).


----------



## Lake Windsong

AdmiralD7S said:


> Got engaged today. Took her up to Lake Erie for a couple days of winery-hopping, and proposed at one of the secluded covered bridges. That counts as prepping, right?


Congrats!


----------



## Tacitus

This thing...55 gallons.










And yet, it mocks me. My family really needs the upsized version...or a well.


----------



## Grimm

Made the Costco run tonight. Got a case of baked beans, a case of canned soup, Cheerios, Neosporin, TP and produce. Still have the grocery run tomorrow.


----------



## Toffee

We are now up to about 6 gallons of milk in the fridge, so cheese tomorrow after work and I don't know what else to do with it lol


----------



## tleeh1

15 qts of tomatoes just finishing up. Since the garden was a bust this year, I had to got to the farmers market for the 'maters. Not really cost-effective having to buy the produce, but at least I know exactly what goes in each jar. 

Went through our BOBs earlier in the week, rotated items and added water straws and some other odds/ends. It was a productive week, I think.


----------



## UncleJoe

Went to an auction today. Among other things I picked up 18 solar landscape lights ($8.00). Each one has 4 "AAA" rechargeable batteries and an on/off switch so they can keep charging without discharging at night. We have about a dozen small LED flashlights that use AAA's so we now have 72 batteries to keep those little lights running.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Ordered attachments for vac sealing jars, and a hand cranked, solar, ac, am-fm-weather radio.


----------



## ras1219como

Received a presto 23 quart canner, all canning tools, and a few books from my parents as a gift. Can't wait to start canning!


----------



## LincTex

buggy said:


> I am just a simple woman .... I have different layers of protection, i.e., a revolver, a 20-gauge shotgun, an AR15, pepper spray, and a knife I always carry.


You and my wife would get along great!


----------



## LincTex

Tacitus said:


> And yet, it mocks me. My family really needs the up-sized version...


Look around and see if you can get any old "floating dock tanks". I got some galvanized steel ones that had a few pin-holes rusted through (very easy fix).... 1600 gallons worth of rainwater storage for a whole $50 ($25 each)


----------



## LincTex

UncleJoe said:


> solar landscape lights... Each one has 4 "AAA" rechargeable batteries


Wow, I have never seen those. All the ones I have are only one or two batteries, and the ones that held two are very old. Seems all the new ones only hold one battery.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Getting half hog from the butcher this week. Found some good clearance deals for gifts and basics for the family. Local Walmart had kid's tees on clearance that had little gadget toys attached, mostly am/fm radios and kid's walkie talkies. Bottling herbal tinctures and starting a few more. Not sure if I've mentioned my latest project here on the forum, but I've started 'hope chests' for my kids. Right now I'm using rubbermaid boxes, but my plan is for them to each make their own cedar chest during homeschool woodworking classes. It's been a fun project to work on with the oldest. Gathering useful tools, kitchen, bath and other items, pdf files, and handcrafting things specifically for them to take into their own households someday.


----------



## readytogo

Amen to that AdmiralD7S.


----------



## Grimm

Started the FSME 7 Day Challenge today.


----------



## Toffee

Grimm said:


> Started the FSME 7 Day Challenge today.


Me, too! We are mostly focusing on seeing where the holes are rather than following specifics tbh, but it is nice to see where the problem areas are and what we need to stock up on.


----------



## Grimm

Toffee said:


> Me, too! We are mostly focusing on seeing where the holes are rather than following specifics tbh, but it is nice to see where the problem areas are and what we need to stock up on.


I started a thread here for those of us doing the challenge.

Go HERE and post your Day 1.


----------



## Toffee

Grimm said:


> I started a thread here for those of us doing the challenge.
> 
> Go HERE and post your Day 1.


Done!

We are not following the no-shopping rule because the hubs and I just did not want to give up our "date night". So, we also swung by Petco to get food for the pup as he is going through it very fast (when do I switch him to adult food? Anyone know?). And while we were there, spotted organic cat food at 10 cents a can, so we emptied the shelf. All in all, about 25 cans.
Edit to add: We also got 25 lbs of rice at Costco.


----------



## Grimm

Toffee said:


> Done!
> 
> We are not following the no-shopping rule because the hubs and I just did not want to give up our "date night". So, we also swung by Petco to get food for the pup as he is going through it very fast (when do I switch him to adult food? Anyone know?). And while we were there, spotted organic cat food at 10 cents a can, so we emptied the shelf. All in all, about 25 cans.
> Edit to add: We also got 25 lbs of rice at Costco.


Yeah, we are not following the no gas station rule. K has to fill up 3 times a week. But I am not going to let the family eat out this week. 

You can switch the puppy over at about 6 months if he is over 75% grown. Winnie turns a year old in Oct and has been on adult dog food since we moved.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> K has to fill up 3 times a week.


Wow, he has to drive a LOT? I bitch if we have to fill anything more often than once a week!


----------



## dixiemama

Lake---- what a great idea!!!


----------



## ksmama10

Dehydrated 7 trays of peppers overnight and discussed with dh(again) the need for a door on pantry so we can lock it all up. Between teens and ravenous adult kids, I might have a hard time stocking up on things like brownie mix and canned fruit if we don't do something drastic. Might have to do a retro/Renfair thing and wear keys around my waist like the ladies of the manor used to do back in the day.


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Wow, he has to drive a LOT? I bitch if we have to fill anything more often than once a week!


400 miles every 2 days.


----------



## helicopter5472

Grimm said:


> 400 miles every 2 days.


I hope he makes a good salary... I bitch because I spend over two hundred on gas a month for work only, add in the wear and tear costs on the car, and your pay doesn't look as good. At this point I would be better off on SS disability which I could get now but my work ethic says struggle on until you die...


----------



## Grimm

helicopter5472 said:


> I hope he makes a good salary... I bitch because I spend over two hundred on gas a month for work only, add in the wear and tear costs on the car, and your pay doesn't look as good. At this point I would be better off on SS disability which I could get now but my work ethic says struggle on until you die...


He doesn't work for salary. He is a union carpenter so on top of his hourly wage he gets full benefits for the family and vacation checks twice a year.


----------



## ksmama10

I got to use some of my food preps yesterday. Due to a snafu, one of my sons in law won't be able to start his new job til next week, and didnt find this out til after his last day at his old job. He and my daughter usually keep more than two weeks worth of food in their apt., but they've been housing and feeding my second oldest son for few days, and have used up a lot of their stores. So, when they came out I visit yesterday, and dd asked for groceries, and not cash..what's a mom to do? We grabbed a box and some grocery bags and went shopping in the pantry and freezer. You guys would like my son inlaw..he sees ingredients and thinks about potential meals. They took a variety of canned good, flour, chicken, ground beef, rice, frozen veggies, and even some dehydrated bell peppers..and we talked about what to do once they're both working again..restocking their own pantry. They get that SHTF can be very personal..


----------



## musketjim

Finally got BOL battened down for the winter.:congrat: We still go but stuff needs to be done before the deep freeze. Harvested barley and brought it home, will attempt to thresh it this weekend. That should be interesting. Started building running miles for 100 mile race in Feb. Rotated water. Spread manure on fields at BOL. Can only get bags up there in boat so I wait until end of season and buy several bags on sale at Home Depot and spread it before snow flies. Showed grandson several grouse. First live ones he's ever seen. I'll shoot some next time when I hike in. Just had fun showing him.


----------



## dixiemama

We are testing our stores and skills this wknd. My sis in law, her husband and 3 kids, my mom, her caregivers, sister and grandpa, along with a cousin of ours (7yo, who we will take in SHTF) will all be at the homestead. Add my hubby, myself, his parents and sister and her hubby, its gonna be interesting. Gonna see how long the they can handle a 'grid down' wknd.

In laws (except sis with kids who does prep) have nothing set aside for an emergency. Our cousin will be getting his own BOB and the kids are gonna teach him what they know. 

Pray for us!! Lol


----------



## dixiemama

First night: kids enjoyed showing their cousin his BOB and how to make a fire. We need more small ready-made meals for the kids to heat on their own-- that was the highlight of their evening to cook in their own skillet (with supervision) over a fire. 

First full day with no electronics will be the true test, especially for sis in laws kids;they're TV kids


----------



## libprepper

Put the last of the tomatoes into the freezer early this AM, holy smokes what a bumper crop of tomatoes this year in the Northwest. 

Made a prep supply run to Winco Foods this evening. Picked up several items for the LTS. More Brown sugar, Maple Syrup, Coco, Corn Syrup, Vinegar... some misc other goodies. 

Needed to pickup some final dry items cause I'm going to do a medium size mylar bag sealing run of about 50 bags tomorrow evening. Some winter wheat, turtle beans, and great northern are in bags ready for the sealer, finishing off with some coco, black tea, and brown sugar. 

Transferred syrups to glass jars and using the high vacuum pump to put a strong vacuum on the jars to hold the seals. 

Picked up about 12#'s of cheddar cheese for waxing. The cheese vaults getting down a little from last years batches so time to top off the cheese supply. Will get them wiped down with vinegar and onto platters to age for two days starting sometime tomorrow. So Ill be waxing sometime Monday night , over a football game I imagine.

Good weekend of prepping , as I've been digging a ditch all day too.


----------



## Grimm

Rented a chainsaw tonight. I have it for the next 24 hrs. There is a lot of logs on the property around the house that would make good free firewood. So nice and early K is being put to work. 

Made the run to Costco and grabbed some gummy vitamin C for Roo. With the weather turning cold very fast here I am worried about her little immune system. Also got klennex. I woke up with a runny nose this morning and we were OUT! I am starting our cold/flu season preps so we have everything on hand.

Started rotating our water stores. The FSME challenge reminded me it was time to start thinking of rotating certain things.

Got my butt in gear and started working on the invites to Roo's birthday party.


----------



## Toffee

We are going shooting again this weekend, but other than that we haven't been doing much to prep here.


----------



## Grimm

Took Roo to the store with me for some Mommy/Roo bonding time. Yeah... I spoiled her while we were out... 

Just got some more canned carrots, honeycrisp apples for applesauce, matzo mix, sausage for Roo's party and lots of Roo food.

Still getting rid of all the crap in the basement we don't need or want. 

K didn't get everything done with the chainsaw so it looks like we are going to have to figure out the wood situation for the winter...


----------



## musketjim

Attended Natural Disaster Preparedness Expo. Picked up some good info on our local Ham Radio club and essential oils. Wish they would combine this with Outdoor and Gun shows. That would be the closest we could get to what you folks down in the Lower 48 would call a Preparedness Expo. Organized garage and relaxed.


----------



## tsrwivey

Fencing the new 20 acres is almost halfway finished, it's been a lot of work to clear a fence row through the woods & this isn't the best time of year to do it with the heat, but it's getting done. 

Added another two months worth of diapers & wipes to the stash combining coupons & sales. Waiting for bug spray & sunscreen to go on clearance so I can stock back up on those.

Stocked up on summer clothes & shoes for the next few years for the baby, got some sweet deals :2thumb:

My plan is to reorganize the baby's closet that has food stashed in it today. Our son LOVES purple hull peas so we need to increase our stores of them, but first I've gotta find the room to put it. I would really like to have 100 cans of them but we'll have to eat up some of the canned pintos so we can use that space to store purple hulls instead of pintos.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Grimm said:


> Yeah... I spoiled her while we were out...


Ummm...Pardon me, but isn't that her GRANDPARENTS' job?


----------



## Freyadog

yesterday- 21 qts of apple pie filling canned.

Still to go about 1 1/2 bushels of apples to do something with, 100# of potatoes and those darn pecans. I was sort of holding off on those until I can get some help.


----------



## Grimm

Foreverautumn said:


> Ummm...Pardon me, but isn't that her GRANDPARENTS' job?


My folks send packages weekly with toys, clothes and candy for her. We are only 80 miles away... 

But I can still spoil her a bit. She is my only little one.  I got her 3 new books and a Disney Princess soft lunch box from the clearance shelf.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Grimm said:


> My folks send packages weekly with toys, clothes and candy for her. We are only 80 miles away...
> 
> But I can still spoil her a bit. She is my only little one.  I got her 3 new books and a Disney Princess soft lunch box from the clearance shelf.


When my oldest was little she knew if she was good in the store she'd get to pick a toy from the quarter machines at the store entrance. Now that we are a little better off, the clearance aisles are where both kids get to pick something, a toy or something for their hope chests. Last time we went, the oldest picked out matching towel and bath mat sets. Youngest still has his eyes on any toy with wheels.


----------



## dixiemama

Grid down wknd results: sis in law with no kids wldnt do it--gone all wknd. Sis in law with kids and her husband along with my grandpa--took charge of next years garden spot. Girls--started piecing quilts. Boys--- gathered dead wood, cleared brush from hillside, worked on barn. Father in law got his woodshop in order and cleaned tools. Mother in law gripped cuz no air conditioner. Mom and sis are in charge of animals so they researched what/how much we would need for the group. Hubby helped as much as his disability will allow and I am in charge of cooking so I enlarged my fire pit. 

We need more seeds, MRE's, and the livestock. The boys got bored quicker than the girls so that is a challenge.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Rented a chainsaw tonight. I have it for the next 24 hrs.


Hmmm... didn't know you could do that. 
If I had 24 hours unlimited use of a chainsaw, I would buy two cases of RockStar energy drink, and when I turned that sucker back it there would be not much left of it!! (I would most likely have the chain worn out by the time hour #24 hit)


----------



## Toffee

Going out shooting with friends today, should be a lot of fun. Picked up an indoor exercise pen for the dog too.


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Hmmm... didn't know you could do that.
> If I had 24 hours unlimited use of a chainsaw, I would buy two cases of RockStar energy drink, and when I turned that sucker back it there would be not much left of it!! (I would most likely have the chain worn out by the time hour #24 hit)


Home Depot for about $75.  If K didn't need it for bucking the logs on the property then I would have told him to wait and we'd buy one next season.


----------



## Tacitus

3.5 lbs of clarified butter









I need to can my own butter in small jars, but this allowed me to make a big dent in my dairy prep list. Still looking for a good source of reasonably priced powdered milk.


----------



## Tacitus

Also picked up one of these on a lark:










Figured they might come in handy for sanitation purposes. Probably a waste, but I've been worrying about my lack of sanitation preps, it was there, and I bought it.


----------



## smaj100

It's so awesome being back in the land of semi-normal people.  I got home a day earlier than planned , and surprised the DW. Hit the ground running, we canned 80lbs of maters wed-thu almost 20 qts of crushed and the same of diced. Cut up 1/2 bushel of squash, and zuchini for the freezer. 

Started working the land, regrading the road in prep for the gravel delivery for the driveway, and then the house. Spent Sat bow hunting (no luck)  , Sun we went down the horse trails trimming and clearing low hanging branches, and a few downed trees.

Prepping the rest of the week for a camping trip with the horses over the weekend for a benefit ride.


----------



## laverne

Tacitus said:


> 3.5 lbs of clarified butter
> 
> I need to can my own butter in small jars, but this allowed me to make a big dent in my dairy prep list. Still looking for a good source of reasonably priced powdered milk.


Try Aldi's. I have stocked up there.


----------



## Tacitus

laverne said:


> Try Aldi's. I have stocked up there.


I go to Aldi, too. Do you mean I should go there for powdered milk? I'll have to check out their prices. I'm looking to fill a couple 5 gallon buckets with powdered milk, though. That adds up. (I have a decent sized family, and we drink a lot of milk.)


----------



## ZangLussuria

Got stuff for the new place.

LED ceiling lights. Water heater. 3M non-slip tape.

Had the inverter type A/C units and the ceiling installed.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Home Depot for about $75.  If K didn't need it for bucking the logs on the property then I would have told him to wait and we'd buy one next season.


Yeah..... I have bought entire running units for that much, used them for 10-15 hours, sharpened the (wore out) chain and then sold them for what I paid!


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Yeah..... I have bought entire running units for that much, used them for 10-15 hours, sharpened the (wore out) chain and then sold them for what I paid!


K has his eye on a Husqvarna! :eyebulge:

I want a Husqvarna too...! But of course a chainsaw is more important than me getting a new sewing machine...


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> I want a Husqvarna too...! But of course a chainsaw is more important than me getting a new sewing machine...


I prefer Stihl, but anyway...

1) Buy chainsaw
2) sell firewood to pay off chainsaw
3) sell more firewood to buy sewing machine


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> I prefer Stihl, but anyway...
> 
> 1) Buy chainsaw
> 2) sell firewood to pay off chainsaw
> 3) sell more firewood to buy sewing machine


Nah, I'll just sell a few of my other sewing machines to buy the Husqvarna. I think I want to finish restoring my Singer 90K first then buy a new serger before getting the Husqvarna.

BTW The only people that need firewood are our neighbors. This is California. Plus everyone that lives along the highway up here (just below the snow line) sells firewood. A cord is going for $300! Once we get a chainsaw we have talked about having a truck load delivered next season- $500 for 8-10 cords. Just needs to be bucked and split.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> A cord is going for $300!


When I lived in Montana I sold it for $60 a cord. I ate a lot of ramen noodles, too.


----------



## Freyadog

Grimm said:


> Nah, I'll just sell a few of my other sewing machines to buy the Husqvarna. I think I want to finish restoring my Singer 90K first then buy a new serger before getting the Husqvarna.
> 
> BTW The only people that need firewood are our neighbors. This is California. Plus everyone that lives along the highway up here (just below the snow line) sells firewood. A cord is going for $300! Once we get a chainsaw we have talked about having a truck load delivered next season- $500 for 8-10 cords. Just needs to be bucked and split.


not the sewing machines!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have 5 and would not part with any of them. I have industrial that sews heavy leather also.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> not the sewing machines!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have 5 and would not part with any of them. I have industrial that sews heavy leather also.


I sold one last month for $300. I have vintage machines that people seem to think would make great decorations. Darn things sew better than modern plastic ones!


----------



## libprepper

Waxed cheese this evening. Got to put a little back in the ole cheese vault after several months of making withdrawals.


----------



## Tacitus

libprepper said:


> Waxed cheese this evening. Got to put a little back in the ole cheese vault after several months of making withdrawals.


Anyone buy blocks/wheels of cheese and store them long term? Any recommendations for sources to buy them?


----------



## musketjim

Started threshing, slow process and started work on a small winnowing frame to speed up that process. Should be up and running tomorrow.


----------



## LincTex

musketjim said:


> Started threshing, slow process and started work on a small winnowing frame to speed up that process. Should be up and running tomorrow.


How many square feet? (or acres?)

Here's a nifty winnowing machine:
http://hines.blogspot.com/2012/03/sustainable-seed-systems.html










This is made from PVC pipe and a small blower:
http://www.saveseeds.org/tools/tool_winnower_electric.html










This one uses a shop vac to suck the chaff out:
http://www.realseeds.co.uk/seedcleaner.html






Shop vac to blow chaff out:
http://goingtoseed.wordpress.com/2010/12/12/la-societe-des-plantes/

This one uses a bathroom vent fan with a dimmer switch:
http://goingtoseed.wordpress.com/2012/03/14/visiting-gretas-organic-gardens/

http://www.slideshare.net/seedtray/a-home-built-threshing-machine-for-smallholders






http://members.efn.org/~itech/pdf files/Grain thresher plans.pdf


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> How many square feet? (or acres?)
> 
> Here's a nifty winnowing machine:
> http://hines.blogspot.com/2012/03/sustainable-seed-systems.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is made from PVC pipe and a small blower:
> http://www.saveseeds.org/tools/tool_winnower_electric.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one uses a shop vac to suck the chaff out:
> http://www.realseeds.co.uk/seedcleaner.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one uses a bathroom vent fan with a dimmer switch:
> http://goingtoseed.wordpress.com/2012/03/14/visiting-gretas-organic-gardens/
> 
> http://www.slideshare.net/seedtray/a-home-built-threshing-machine-for-smallholders


WOW! You are a great wealth of info. I should get you to do all my searches for me.


----------



## Grimm

One of my planters with potatoes has died off so I harvested the tubers today. Nothing bigger than a few inches across. I got them all out of the dirt and am storing them for seed potatoes for next year. I got all my potatoes started a bit late this year but I did get 5 times the taters I started with in that planter!

One of the other planters is starting to die back so I might have another batch to harvest by next week. The last planter is thriving! Hopefully I can get some bigger taters out of those planters...


----------



## SouthCentralUS

One case green beans, three cases different types of tomatoes, sixteen pounds sugar, eight one-pound canned hams (exp 2018), two cans corned beef, 23 travel size toothpaste for 25 cents each and 10 dozen canning lids.


----------



## catdog6949

*Our new prep's.....*

.177 caliber air rifle (1200 fps) scoped, w/synthetic stock, pistol grip stock w/muzzle break
1500 copper bb's
500 flat. Pellets 
500 pointedpellet's
250 crossman
Smith and Wes on folding knive (for "Turtle")
Titianum Spork
60 days powdered creamer
2 months coffee
90 days sugar
90 days wort of condiment's in small containers
30 days worth of granola bars
30 cans vieanna sausages
10 pkg's pepperoni (no refrig. Required)

I upgraded my old crossman multi-pump .177/bb rifle, which by the way I have taken down most game. This rifle is twice as powerfull, and is not much louder!

Good Prepping Everyone;

Cat and Turtle


----------



## dixiemama

Dollar Tree has sleep meds, Tylenol, advil, imodium and laxatives in single dose packs. I stocked up for the GHB and FAKs at the house.


----------



## dixiemama

Estate sale and picked up my first Foxfire Book! Hog dressing, log cabin building, mountain crafts and foods, planting by signs, snake lore, hunting tales, faith healing, moonshining and more.


----------



## Moose33

Chicken of the Sea white tuna, 50 cans, .79 each. Some more rice, 10 pounds of boneless chicken breasts at 1.78 a pound. I have a canner and all the necessary supplies. Wish I wasn't scared of it. I may have to get over that. The freezers is full.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Just got 24 rolls of TP, 5 gallons or drinking water, another $150 paid on my student loan, and another $20 put into my emergency cash stash. Just two more payments, and I'll be debt free!


----------



## LincTex

Moose33 said:


> I have a canner and all the necessary supplies. Wish I wasn't scared of it. I may have to get over that.


Nothing to be scared of. Just watch your source of heat (some of us are renegades and use "unapproved" sources) and a good timer... and clean water. That's about it.


----------



## DJgang

Grimm said:


> K has his eye on a Husqvarna! :eyebulge:
> 
> I want a Husqvarna too...! But of course a chainsaw is more important than me getting a new sewing machine...


We got a husqvarna 20 years ago. Can't go wrong.


----------



## dixiemama

We adopted a stray cat and have been getting supplies for her BOB. Thankfully she's small and our dollar tree sells 12oz cans of food for $1; stocking up on those.

The litter we use is a corn based, biodegradable litter so little initial waste. Found coupons for it so we bought all Walmart had!


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> We adopted a stray cat and have been getting supplies for her BOB. Thankfully she's small and our dollar tree sells 12oz cans of food for $1; stocking up on those.
> 
> The litter we use is a corn based, biodegradable litter so little initial waste. Found coupons for it so we bought all Walmart had!


Do you have a Petco near you? I print these out 4 to a page and use 2 every time I go. If you use them in separate transactions you can use a bunch at a time.

As for the corn litter- look into the pellet based walnut litter. $7 for a 14lb bag verses $10 for 7lbs of the corn. Or go with the pine pellet litter. Even cheaper. Plus it is the same as the pine pellets for wood stoves.


----------



## Toffee

Grimm said:


> Do you have a Petco near you? I print these out 4 to a page and use 2 every time I go. If you use them in separate transactions you can use a bunch at a time.
> 
> As for the corn litter- look into the pellet based walnut litter. $7 for a 14lb bag verses $10 for 7lbs of the corn. Or go with the pine pellet litter. Even cheaper. Plus it is the same as the pine pellets for wood stoves.


We use the biodegradable litter from Petco. I would recommend buying a small bag first. They have pine or paper. I was going to go with corn, but heard too many stories of bugs in the litter.

I picked up about 50 lbs of jasmine rice, 20 lbs in various beans, 15 more cans of whole tomatoes (I sneak them into sauces to bolster the nutrition), and vegetables for stew. They had a meat sale, but I only picked up a pork shoulder because it wasn't much of a sale. They didn't even discount bacon. Just about have my "go bag" all ready for winter. Just need some gloves and then onto chains and sand bags for the truck.

Oh, and we went shooting again. That makes three times in about a month, but now we are low on some of our ammo, so paychecks will be going toward that.


----------



## Grimm

Toffee said:


> We use the biodegradable litter from Petco. I would recommend buying a small bag first. They have pine or paper. I was going to go with corn, but heard too many stories of bugs in the litter.


We use to use the corn litter. The smell really got to us with 6 cats and 8 litter boxes. You can forgo the expensive corn litter and just use chicken feed corn for a lot cheaper. To prevent the bugs store in the freezer for 24 hrs. Kate from Moderncat.com did a write up about this and using stove pellets as litter alternatives.

We use the walnut based litter because of the price and the odor control. Now with 5 cats and 6 litter boxes (soon to be 7 boxes) it works a lot better than anything I have tried.

I want to keep a store of the "feline pine" scoop-able and pellet litters for SHingTF. At $3-7 a pop it is rather cheap and can be added to the compost pile or directly to the garden.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> You can forgo the expensive corn litter and just use chicken feed corn for a lot cheaper.


Around here a 50lb bag of corn is over $10, but 50lbs of wood pellets is only $2


----------



## dixiemama

E is allergic to pine. We do not have a Petco. I've bought the corn for close to 5 years and have never had a problem.

I will look into the others though; can always have it sent home!


----------



## carolexan

Canned 22 pints of pumpkin today and hope to get that many more canned on Friday.


----------



## smaj100

Canned 7 qrts of pinto beans with ham, froze up 4 qrts that were leftovers from dinner. Another trip to sam's to top up the pantry and a few cases of everything we use alot of. We are making a trip to meat market this week, trying to hedge my bets that beef prices are fixing to go through the roof with the severe snow storm that struck the dakotas and killed 1000's of cattle. So we'll be canning a bunch of meat next week, since the freezer is full.


----------



## Grimm

Not a prep but what we prep for...

SNOW!


----------



## LincTex

dixiemama said:


> I've bought the corn for close to 5 years and have never had a problem.


Will cat pee kill the germination abilities? Go plant the "used" stuff and see what grows!


----------



## Salekdarling

Made up some vaseline soaked cottonballs for my BOB last night, bought an extra jar of mayo, an extra can of tuna, roma tomatoes to dehydrate, onions to dehydrate. Small preps, but its something. Want to test out canning butter this Sunday.


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Will cat pee kill the germination abilities? Go plant the "used" stuff and see what grows!


The corn is ground up and clumps when urinated on. Thus it makes a good scoopable cat litter.


----------



## Dakine

bought another box of powdered milk, peanut butter and coffee (I dont personally like peanut butter or coffee, so they'll be barter or charity), got more 1 lb boxes of noodles to cook with, topped of the gas tank and filled some 5 gal cans.


----------



## catdog6949

*new prep's......*

Today while silver was going down, scraped all our extra change, went too the local coin shop and bought;

(2) ounces silver bullion
(1) mercury dime

Not much, but better than nothing! 

Cat and Turtle


----------



## TrinEire

I sighted in my air gun, circulated the gas cans for fresh gas and cut wood. Trying out my new camping hammock setup this weekend and doing a test run to the BOL.


----------



## LincTex

Dakine said:


> topped of the gas tank and filled some 5 gal cans.


I got an old 150 gallon propane tank from the 1950's for super cheap. Now that gas is down to $2.98, I am gonna fill 'er up with Sta-Bil'd gas and vapor seal with propane - should store for decades!!!


----------



## ksmama10

My local grocery store has a good sale on sugar this week, so I've bought 60 lbs so far, and might get more before the sale ends Tuesday night. I'm also baking one of my homegrown pumpkins to make puree, and have been cleaning the seeds with a few towards saving some for next year. Not sure how many to keep, but this one pumpkin had a LOT of seeds..I think the variety is Lakota Blue..hubby thinks they're white.. I think they look pale green til they're baked, then they look blue-ish.


----------



## ksmama10

My local grocery store has a good sale on sugar this week, so I've bought 60 lbs so far, and might get more before the sale ends Tuesday night. I'm also baking one of my homegrown pumpkins to make puree, and have been cleaning the seeds with a few towards saving some for next year. Dh is out cutting down weeds and treelings out of the lagoon..hoping to avoid physical contact with all the poison ivy.


----------



## tleeh1

Did some spiced apples earlier this week (and have more to finish up tomorrow), and picked up two books on herbs and herbal medicine today at the used book store we visit occasionally.


----------



## redhorse

My pork for next year is in  Love my piggies. There are four, and as usual, the names are Pork Chop, Bacon, Ham, and Sausage. I just keep recycling the names. Very original, I know. 

We are thinking about keeping one of the sows and getting a boar for next year. Sucking pig on a spit is yummy!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

WE spent part of the weekend working on our trailer. We have a travel trailer that we replaced the factory axle with a much heavier duty unit using six bolt pattern wheels. We added two spare tires to the rig. One under the front tongue and one on the rear bumper mount. We replaced the two propane tanks on the trailer (twenty pound tanks) with thirty pound tanks and a cover. On the propane tank cover we installed a dedicated solar panel to keep the battery charged up.


----------



## goshengirl

Nice, GB! :2thumb:
We could stand to beef up our travel trailer, too.


----------



## tsrwivey

Got a little more fence run at the land & got the old barn half cleaned out. I'm thinking our 3 year plan is gonna end up a 5 year plan.


----------



## goshengirl

Excellent progress on the crazy neighbors/fence project. One scathing letter from our lawyer, and they've stopped harassing us, and they hired someone to remove their pasture fence that substantially violated the property line. Living next door to these drug dealers has been a nightmare since we moved here.

We have excellent neighbors all up and down our road, it's just unfortunate that the two families on the double lot to the south of us are lunatics (one of them would get high and cuss at my youngest son when he played in the back woods). They are our weak spot in security, not just as a bug in place spot, but just day to day living.

Now we've purchased fencing materials and spent several days clearing in preparation for putting up a fence along the full length of our property. It's tough going, but I'm still kinda giddy that it's getting done! While a fence won't stop them if they really want to get in, it is a strong psychological boundary which is desperately needed, and in a SHTF era we would be able to modify it to make it more impenetrable. 

I've also got 100 little evergreen trees ready to be planted along the line to give us an eventual screen. Can't wait!


----------



## Grimm

Got more of my taters harvested. The snow we had last week didn't do anything to any of my plants which shocked me. I thought it might make them die back. I still have one planter of taters left but they are thriving so I am going to dig them up when the greens die back. 

Again they are all small and perfect for seed taters so into storage they go til next year.


----------



## dixiemama

Will be picking up a gas/charcoal/smoker grill from the inlaws this wknd since they are upgrading to a larger/newer version. 

Also, they are selling us their candy machine business for some extra cash. 15 machines plus supplies for first fill up. All of this is going to replenish our emergency cash.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I just picked up a dozen cans of Beef Stew for $1 each. Not much, but with ObummerCare hitting, I think every little bit counts!


----------



## ksmama10

My grocery store has a 4- day sale on their canned tomatoes and beans. Usually a good sale means they might be $.69 each..instead they are $.50 each. I bought about 40 cans combined yesterday, and hope to get back before tomorrow night to get some more. They also have their nice jumbo yellow onions for $.79/lb..bought some, want more.


----------



## Grimm

Added a few boxes of pasta to our stores along with some canned carrots. Vons had the Life gear glow sticks on clearance so I grabbed 3 for now. If they have them next week I'll grab more!

Going to look at and test drive a 'new-to-me' Jeep for my BOV. We'll see how it goes this evening.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Yesterday we got a ups delivery of 17 blankets for Christmas presents. Very good sale price and no shipping charge. Everyone gets a blanket for Christmas except some that I will be shopping for later.

Got an early bd present today. DH took me to the gun store. I tested some 38s, chose one and brought it home along with lots of ammo.

Stopped by Atwoods and got 3 ammo boxes on sale and 3 cases of jars.

I now have a new favorite store. The gun store is huge and has lots of survival gear.

Almost forgot. We found a store that sells junk silver and actually has some in stock. They only deal in cash and I need to go to the bank before I make a purchase.

Happy camper here.


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> Yesterday we got a ups delivery of 17 blankets for Christmas presents. Very good sale price and no shipping charge. Everyone gets a blanket for Christmas except some that I will be shopping for later.
> 
> Got an early bd present today. DH took me to the gun store. I tested some 38s, chose one and brought it home along with lots of ammo.
> 
> Stopped by Atwoods and got 3 ammo boxes on sale and 3 cases of jars.
> 
> I now have a new favorite store. The gun store is huge and has lots of survival gear.
> 
> Almost forgot. We found a store that sells junk silver and actually has some in stock. They only deal in cash and I need to go to the bank before I make a purchase.
> 
> Happy camper here.


Where did you get the blankets?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

KMart online. Better hurry, the sale ends soon but I forgot when.


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> KMart online. Better hurry, the sale ends soon but I forgot when.


Which ones did you get?


----------



## Dakine

I need (WANT) more of the mexican wool blankets. both the thick and the thin ones.


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> I need (WANT) more of the mexican wool blankets. both the thick and the thin ones.


You have 2 choices...

Olivera Street near Union Station

or

Go south of the border.


----------



## musketjim

Finished threshing and winnowing barley. My advice? Unless you have unlimited time or some good farm machinery, just grow it for feed. Delays caused some of it to sprout and the labor and mess for the rest of it didn't justify the amount recovered.:nuts: Attended class for essential oils from a company called Do-Terra. Will research some more. Essential oils will be a great asset to my preps.


----------



## Grimm

Got my BOV last night. Nothing special except it has 4wd and a tow package. Room for Roo, Winter in the backseat, supplies in the back and 2 adults up front.

Now I need to get my hands on a trailer...

canned ham, maybe...


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Picked up 3 pairs of insulated winter boots for 67% off, and got some Carhartt hats/gloves for the GHBs. Trying to get all the packs/kits filled out and cycled things that "expire" for immediate use.


----------



## Hooch

I found a brand new pendleton wool shirt at a garage sale for 5 bucks!! its a boys shirt but so what..


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Grimm said:


> Which ones did you get?


I got the cotton blankets. Not the ones I wanted but they would only send me two of those.


----------



## goshengirl

Hooch said:


> I found a brand new pendleton wool shirt at a garage sale for 5 bucks!! its a boys shirt but so what..


Sweet! :2thumb: I feel warmer just thinking about it. 

Hey Grimm, got a picture of that BOV? I love Jeeps.


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> Sweet! :2thumb: I feel warmer just thinking about it.
> 
> Hey Grimm, got a picture of that BOV? I love Jeeps.


Not yet. I get one tomorrow when there is light. It is a deep purple/burgandy color that looks black so it wouldn't show up even with the flash.

Its a '95 Grand Cherokee.

I took it down the mountain to fill the tank this afternoon and some ******* cracked my tail light while I ran into Target.


----------



## Dakine

Grats on the new ride!


----------



## Dakine

Grimm said:


> You have 2 choices...
> 
> Olivera Street near Union Station
> 
> or
> 
> Go south of the border.


That's not entirely true... I have resources that commute daily from down south.

I can get them for cost and gift gas as a thank you for doing my shopping


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> That's not entirely true... I have resources that commute daily from down south.
> 
> I can get them for cost and gift gas as a thank you for doing my shopping


Then send some of the king sized ones my way!


----------



## Foreverautumn

I bought 12 more rolls of TP, 12 more cans of chilli, and put another $20 away in my cash stash.

I estimate I now have enough stored food to last me about 7 months and enough TP to last me about 70 months, or almost 6 years.


----------



## helicopter5472

Foreverautumn said:


> I bought 12 more rolls of TP, 12 more cans of chilli, and put another $20 away in my cash stash.
> 
> I estimate I now have enough stored food to last me about 7 months and enough TP to last me about 70 months, or almost 6 years.


You can never have too much Bumwad...It will be like gold when the time comes....


----------



## brightstar

Updated our home BOB and husband requested a GHB for his jeep. First prepper thing he's ever asked for, usually just let's me do my thing but not really involved. ::beercheer::


----------



## Foreverautumn

helicopter5472 said:


> You can never have too much Bumwad...It will be like gold when the time comes....


Nor can you have too many batteries, flashlights or knives!


----------



## Freyadog

On the 9th of November we are going to meet with a radio club here in our area. The gentleman that I have been in contact with says that they will be able to help us out in getting our first radio and get our licenses.

Thumper and I are excited over this. This being our very first time ever in even seeing a ham radio.

Still canning of course. Chicken today.


----------



## Grimm

Struck up a deal with my neighbor this afternoon. She needs firewood and we have logs on the property that we could never split by hand. She is going to barrow a gas splitter and we will all spend a day splitting all the wood. Once done she will take 1/2 and we will have gotten the logs split and off the septic tank!


----------



## musketjim

Bought a few bales of straw to cover septic tank. Snow is crucial here for insulation in extreme cold and we have 0 inches right now. Very rare for up here in interior Ak. When the cold does come, if we don't have snow, the frost line drops very quickly with the resulting water and septic lines and tanks freezing. Very messy and very expensive.


----------



## musketjim

SouthCentralUS said:


> Yesterday we got a ups delivery of 17 blankets for Christmas presents. Very good sale price and no shipping charge. Everyone gets a blanket for Christmas except some that I will be shopping for later.
> 
> Got an early bd present today. DH took me to the gun store. I tested some 38s, chose one and brought it home along with lots of ammo.
> 
> Stopped by Atwoods and got 3 ammo boxes on sale and 3 cases of jars.
> 
> I now have a new favorite store. The gun store is huge and has lots of survival gear.
> 
> Almost forgot. We found a store that sells junk silver and actually has some in stock. They only deal in cash and I need to go to the bank before I make a purchase.
> 
> Happy camper here.


Good job with the ammo. It's still very tight up here. Lucky to find anything.


----------



## LincTex

musketjim said:


> Good job with the ammo. It's still very tight up here. Lucky to find anything.


Pistol ammo has now become commonplace. First was plenty of .40S&W, then .45ACP and now lots of 9mm is available. Game rifle ammo hasn't really ever been short in large calibers, ... .223/5.56 is still hit & miss. .22LR is spotty as well.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

LincTex said:


> Pistol ammo has now become commonplace. First was plenty of .40S&W, then .45ACP and now lots of 9mm is available. Game rifle ammo hasn't really ever been short in large calibers, ... .223/5.56 is still hit & miss. .22LR is spotty as well.


Same here. I find 22lr more often than before but it's still scarce. I keep getting 50-100 rounds about once a month.


----------



## headhunter

WIfe finished the vacuum sealing on the dehydrated apples, I think next time we'll trade jobs- yeah, sure. Seriously, adding a couple of extra trays was an excellent idea. Came with 4, now have 8.
Picked up a monster maul and was assured it will do the job on the 21" oak pieces already chain sawed. Have wanted to try a Gerber extra large axe, so added that to the pile. (Why not, they're made in Finland- yea Soumi!) It seemed a lot like swinging the short handled axes my dad had. As a carpenter for the mines at times he had to re enforce or repair cribbing in the tunnels where the conveyers run.


----------



## LincTex

headhunter said:


> Picked up a monster maul and was assured it will do the job on the 21" oak pieces already chain sawed.


Not if you hit a knot.


----------



## Tacitus

I haven't posted for a while in this thread, I don't think. But I have been steadily chipping away at my "ready to eat" food prep goals (for foods with little-to-no required preparation). Today, I bought some canned BBQ Beef for some variety (first time to try that), some cans of fruit cocktail in juice, and some crackers (crackers last longer than bread, and we rotated out my previous boxes of crackers without me noticing). I've been trying to pick up a few extra things every time I go to the store. It doesn't make for very exciting posts, but a little bit here, and a little bit there does add up, and you barely notice spending the money.

I remember when I first got into prepping: I was panicked that I had so much to get. But I didn't mortgage the house. I just made a plan, and started chipping away at it, little by little. I'm feeling pretty good now. I have options now. It is a good feeling. Am I done? No. But I'm not panicked anymore.


----------



## weedygarden

Tacitus said:


> I haven't posted for a while in this thread, I don't think. But I have been steadily chipping away at my "ready to eat" food prep goals (for foods with little-to-no required preparation). Today, I bought some canned BBQ Beef for some variety (first time to try that), some cans of fruit cocktail in juice, and some crackers (crackers last longer than bread, and we rotated out my previous boxes of crackers without me noticing). I've been trying to pick up a few extra things every time I go to the store. It doesn't make for very exciting posts, but a little bit here, and a little bit there does add up, and you barely notice spending the money.
> 
> I remember when I first got into prepping: I was panicked that I had so much to get. But I didn't mortgage the house. I just made a plan, and started chipping away at it, little by little. I'm feeling pretty good now. I have options now. It is a good feeling. Am I done? No. But I'm not panicked anymore.


Tacitus, I remember 5 years ago when the financial crisis was in full bloom. I was so panicked then. I too just keep chipping away. I keep researching, reading, calculating, shopping, packaging. I recently took inventory and am in such a better place than I thought, but wish I was in a much better place than I am.

I can't say that I am not panicked now. I have done well with some preps, some skills, some knowledge, but if I had a million dollars and another 5 to 10 years I would be closer to where I have always thought any of us could or should be. If the S never HTF, I would keep on keeping on. There is no end to it. There is always more to do, one more piece, one step at a time.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Well, found a good deal on a prepackaged BOB for 4 and it just arrived. It's the first preassembled package I've ever bought, so it is kinda like Christmas. Gonna unpack and use it as GHB for one of the vehicles, adding a few items. Move that vehicle GHB near an exit for an extra BOB. Time change is coming up, so it's my time to rethink and update the bags and gear anyway.
Can't remember who keeps posting about the aquapods/waterbobs for the bathtub, but added one to our bug in supplies. A big thank you for that suggestion, whoever you are!


----------



## LincTex

weedygarden said:


> If the S never HTF, I would keep on keeping on. There is no end to it. There is always more to do, one more piece, one step at a time.


Just don't make it your whole life 
Do what you can, but try to obtain contentment.


----------



## Tacitus

Bought two reference books: One was all about wild edible plants, and the other was all about edible (and poisonous) mushrooms.

They were fairly detailed reference books, with lots of high quality, close up pictures of the plants/mushrooms.

.


----------



## TrinEire

Went to look at some land for sale about 2 hours NW of me. It's promising, has 2 wells, a smaller creek that is an offshoot off a river and a small trailer that's been turned into a bunkhouse/hunting shack. Otherwise, bought some more 9 volts to replace the ones I changed out for the smoke detectors, got more duct tape, and 2 more 12x16 tarps.


----------



## Tacitus

TrinEire said:


> Went to look at some land for sale about 2 hours NW of me. It's promising, has 2 wells, a smaller creek that is an offshoot off a river and a small trailer that's been turned into a bunkhouse/hunting shack.


Land with water is the next major step for me. Don't know when I'll be able to pull it off.


----------



## dixiemama

Tacitus: look in the for sale threads. I posted some properties for sale in KY with our 'common mindset' in mind. Many are priced way below fair market value.


----------



## faithmarie

This is a great idea... to me .. it is better than what we were thinking....


----------



## faithmarie

We have a large Elm tree we are going to have to cut and split ..

List of wood species, heating BTU's per cord, from most to least,
(not all inclusive)

Oak
Beech
Apple
Mulberry
Maple
Walnut
Juniper
Birch
Douglas-fir
Cherry
Ash
Elm
Sycamore
Hemlock
Aspen
Chestnut
Willow
Alder
Pine
Cottonwood
Spruce
Cedar

Interesting


----------



## helicopter5472

Went to Sams Club picked up 2-12pk of canned grn beans, 2 gal white vinegar, 50 lbs of rice, a 36 roll TP package, 2-10 pk crème of mushroom soup, 2- qts of liquid dishwashing soap, 2- 48 pks of AA duracell's, 2-24 pk AAA Duracell's, 1-10 pk D Duracell's, 1-12 pk chicken broth, A three qt. Pinesol bottle, 2-6 pound Peter Pan peanut butter cans, 1- 5 can package of Chicken, 1-4 can package of Turkey, 1-3pk Dak canned ham, A two pack of cooking spray, A 50 pk of Bic lighters, a 12pk paper towels. Some vitamins, antacid, soap bars...To add to my supplies, Stopped at Best Buy, stocked up on ink cartridges for the printer and picked up a DVD (Tom Cruise-Jack Reacher) went to Arbys for lunch, filled the gas tank and called it a good Sunday cruise into town.


----------



## smaj100

Been steadily working on things, prepped the bug in trailer at our property full of propane, batteries charged and hooked to the solar panel. Tilled the big pasture and reseeded, started fencing both sides of the drive way, picked up round bales of hay, inventoried all the preps and started adjusting lists to fill in the holes. All the gas tanks are filled and stabilized, need to make a run to meat market for a big package. 

Start a new job tomm, so life is pretty good. I hope things keep going well seems like they are going too good sometimes. Waiting for the hammer to fall.


----------



## dixiemama

With cold season upon me, I have stocked up on Simply Saline. Flushing my sinuses a few times and I'm good as new!


----------



## LincTex

dixiemama said:


> With cold season upon me, I have stocked up on Simply Saline. Flushing my sinuses a few times and I'm good as new!


I got some cool hits on searching: "Neti Pot Recipe " -

https://www.mylifestages.org/health/allergies/neti_pot_solution.page<br>

Neti Pot Solution
Allergist-Approved Saline "Recipe"

A healthy neti pot solution should be a saline solution that has the same salt-to-water balance as your natural bodily tissues.

You can usually purchase pre-made packets along with your neti pot. These are convenient and easy to use. However, if you want to create your own neti pot solution, here are some tips:

For the salt, use:
Plain cooking salt, sea salt or kosher salt.
Use the finest grind of salt - coarse salt crystals are more difficult to dissolve.

For the salt, AVOID:

Table salt. Additives like aluminum or silicone keep your salt from clumping in the salt shaker, but aren't helpful for sinus rinsing.
Iodized salt. The iodine may be useful when digested, but again - not for your sinuses.
Rock salt. This larger, coarser salt is great for grinding and cooking, but has additional minerals and is harder to dissolve in water.
Vegetable or flavored salt - again, you don't need any additional ingredients.

For the water, use:

Distilled water. This can be found in a hardware store or grocery store.
Boiled tap water (let it cool before using.) Recent news stories have discussed rare cases in which brain infections appear to have been caused by using untreated tap water in a neti pot.

Neti Pot Recipe:
Use these ratios to achieve your body's ideal saline solution:
½ to 1 teaspoon of salt to each 16 ounces (two cups) of warm water (the exact proportion to achieve 0.9% salinity is 1/3 teaspoon )
Some prefer to add an additional ¼ teaspoon of baking soda, per cup, to the mixture.

The solution should be as close to body temperature as possible when used.

https://www.mylifestages.org/health/allergies/using_neti_pot.page
Real-Life Advice from Neti Pot Users


----------



## dixiemama

I have thought of getting a neti pot, guess I'm just used to the convenience of the saline lol


----------



## LincTex

dixiemama said:


> I have thought of getting a neti pot, guess I'm just used to the convenience of the saline lol


Got one at a garage sale for 25 cents, 
bleached it and make our own powder mix to add to the water.

GREAT insurance against the common cold...... kill the bugs in the sinuses, and have a sickness-free winter!


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Got one at a garage sale for 25 cents,
> bleached it and make our own powder mix to add to the water.
> 
> GREAT insurance against the common cold...... kill the bugs in the sinuses, and have a sickness-free winter!


I have been looking for neti pots at the thrift stores with no luck. I do have the saline spray for Roo. It works great for her and K is amazed how healthy she is.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

just to be safe.............. 
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/239422.php


----------



## LincTex

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> just to be safe..............
> http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/239422.php


That would SUCK!


> died after irrigating her sinuses using a Neti Pot filled with tap water


Don't use tap water!!!!


----------



## dixiemama

Another reason I get the saline


----------



## Grimm

Bought a few more books to add to the 'survival' library including Foxfire 4. Still on the look out for a good book on diy solar.

I also started working on the home school curriculum for preschool. I have the 10 month lesson plans and am looking for some extra supplemental materials.

Rotated out some of our bottled water and canned goods.


----------



## musketjim

Sandwiched Basic Reloading Class on Sat. between 12 mile nitetime trail headlamp run on Fri. and 12 mile treadmill run on Sun. after church. Tired.:surrender:


----------



## goshengirl

Grimm said:


> I also started working on the home school curriculum for preschool. I have the 10 month lesson plans and am looking for some extra supplemental materials.


Grimm, looking back on our own preschool years, I highly recommend something called _Before Five in a Row_ and a couple of publications from Evan-Moor:

Before Five in a Row (can be purchased at Rainbow Resources)

Learning With Nursery Rhymes

Learning About Animals

Learning About Plants

These were real winners in our family, and my son got a lot out of them. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Still on the look out for a good book on diy solar.


LOL, save your money. That's why this forum exists: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/


----------



## smaj100

Musket congrats on the reloading class. If you have any questions i'd be more than happy to help as much as I can. I've been reloading over 10yrs now for the most common calibers pistol and rifle.


----------



## 21601mom

Bought a Coleman 8 person tent from Walmart online today. Nice tents and marked down to $34; their normal end of season clearance. Had been thinking about this for awhile. Good to have in case of hurricanes or something bigger and we need to get from MD to TX.


----------



## Grimm

Our new prepping friends mentioned wanting to make us a wood stove out of an old propane tank. I think this stems from the fact the property management still hasn't swept the clogged chimney.

Ordered a few things for the dog. Got to keep her distracted if SHTF. She's a bit of a barker.

Ordered the new muffler for the jeep.


----------



## dixiemama

We have a Coleman 8p tent! Technically its the kids tent but it does great. Lots of room.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Our new prepping friends mentioned wanting to make us a wood stove out of an old propane tank.


It depends on the tank - some are pretty thin walled - - and I am very leery of suggesting a thin-walled stove to anyone. The ones you buy are thick for a darn good reason. Take that into account. If it's for an emergency or short term (only burning for a few weeks or so) it will be OK if you don't get it too hot. Don't expect to get a long life out of it.


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> It depends on the tank - some are pretty thin walled - - and I am very leery of suggesting a thin-walled stove to anyone. The ones you buy are thick for a darn good reason. Take that into account. If it's for an emergency or short term (only burning for a few weeks or so) it will be OK if you don't get it too hot. Don't expect to get a long life out of it.


I think its one of the 5gal ones. I'd use it for short term or emergency only.


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> Pistol ammo has now become commonplace. First was plenty of .40S&W, then .45ACP and now lots of 9mm is available. Game rifle ammo hasn't really ever been short in large calibers, ... .223/5.56 is still hit & miss. .22LR is spotty as well.


Things here in S.W. Oregon started getting better about a month ago, I was blown away by the ammo that was in a Wal-Mart store that had just been remodeled as a super store in Medford. They had a few Feederal 5.56 1,000 round packages and lots of .40 S&W, .45 ACP and 9mm as well. Grants Pass ammo supplies are doing far better as well but .22LR ammo, slim or non and reloading powder, primers and bullets are still hard to come by. Some of the ammo prices have gone up a bit but still aren't too bad.


----------



## Viking

musketjim said:


> Sandwiched Basic Reloading Class on Sat. between 12 mile nitetime trail headlamp run on Fri. and 12 mile treadmill run on Sun. after church. Tired.:surrender:


If you are putting that many miles on a treadmill you need to have a generator driven by the treadmill to charge a bank of batteries. Years ago when my son was young and full of excess energy I threatened to build a stationary bicycle generator to run the TV. Actually it would be a good thing for bad winter weather when we're stuck inside and can't be outdoors doing all kinds of work. (Natural exercise)


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> LOL, save your money. That's why this forum exists: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/


I'd venture to say that there is more accumulated years of solar power knowledge from the people on this forum than you'll ever find in a DIY book simply because many of us have a variety of systems and have done really deep research. All you need to do is figure what you absolutely can't live without, find what length of time it's ran and how many watt hours are needed. All of which people here have dealt with and all you need to do is ask for help and more than likely someone will have the answer for you. I have run across a good knowledge base website that will help understanding the basics many of which you may not find in a DYI book, it's solaratlas.com


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> I think its one of the 5gal ones. I'd use it for short term or emergency only.


Something that small would need to be near red hot to keep a large room warm.

You would be a LOT better off with a 30 gallon drum and one of these kits:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/US-Stove...rrel-Stove-Kit-BSK1000/202398323#.Unqh_GGQHYY 








I actually know people who heat their homes with them. They just change barrels as they slowly burn through.


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Something that small would need to be near red hot to keep a large room warm.
> 
> You would be a LOT better off with a 30 gallon drum and one of these kits:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/US-Stove...rrel-Stove-Kit-BSK1000/202398323#.Unqh_GGQHYY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually know people who heat their homes with them. They just change barrels as they slowly burn through.


Can't be shipped to California.


----------



## Viking

smaj100 said:


> Musket congrats on the reloading class. If you have any questions i'd be more than happy to help as much as I can. I've been reloading over 10yrs now for the most common calibers pistol and rifle.


Over my 30 plus years of handloading I've seldom if ever heard of someone taking a reloading class, good for you because most all that I learned was from a Speer Manual and didn't have people to teach me. Hopefully safety issues are hammered heavily into you brain as I've seen far too many of other peoples handloads that had primers at or above case bases. A lot of other issues come to the forefront as well, double charges of fast burning powder, uncrimped bullets in any firearm that may pull out a bit or get hammered deeper into cartridges due to recoil, head space, throat length between chambered round and bore as well as other things that could make a firearm into a grenade.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> Can't be shipped to California.


 It's interesting that in the Harbor Freight catalogs the ads for generator and gasoline engines sold they have a separate model for California. Dang communist police state! Sorry this is not meant to offend Californians but those kinds of regulations are like a disease and the other two "Left Coast" governors seem to get infected by them and want their states to do the same thing. Back in the 70's when I lived in Colorado I had a bumper sticker that said "Don't Californicate Colorado" and it seems about the same time I heard that there was a sign at the Cal/Ore border that said something like "Welcome to Visit but Don't Stay" we have ex Californians as neighbors on the West and East side of our property, couldn't ask for better neighbors but the thing is they DID NOT bring the political ideals with them. Whoops, I think I may be ranting.:tmi::sorry3:


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> It's interesting that in the Harbor Freight catalogs the ads for generator and gasline engines sold they have a separate model for California. Dang communist police state! Sorry this is not meant to offend Californians but those kinds of regulations are like a disease and the other two "Left Coast" governors seem to get infected by them and want their states to do the same thing. Back in the 70's when I lived in Colorado I had a bumper sticker that said "Don't Californicate Colorado" and it seems about the same time I heard that there was a sign at the Cal/Ore border that said something like "Welcome to Visit but Don't Stay" I have and ex Californians as a neighbors on the West and East side of our property, couldn't ask for better neighbors but the thing is they DID NOT bring the political ideals with them. Whoops, I think I may be ranting.:tmi::sorry3:


I moved to the mountains because I can't handle the brand of stupid here in California. At the time of the move K didn't want to leave the state because of work but I just need a canned ham trailer and I'm taking Roo out of here!


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Can't be shipped to California.


LOL, I am sure we could arrange something


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> LOL, I am sure we could arrange something


Would you throw in the 30 gallon drum too?


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Would you throw in the 30 gallon drum too?


They are not hard to find (even for free) if you know where to look.


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> They are not hard to find (even for free) if you know where to look.


Where should I be looking for the drums?

I found the wood stove kit for them on ebay. Not as cheap as HD but still within budget.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Where should I be looking for the drums?


not a lot of Craigslist;
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/4120742115.html

You need to ask local auto mechanics and farmers where they would get one. Since it is going to be burned out outside anyway, an old chemical drum would be fine.


----------



## Grimm

Sold some collectibles last night. Replaced our old white gas stove with a propane one and new propane lantern. Picked up the adapter for the 1lb propane canisters.

Made the Costco run while I was out. Grabbed a 2 pack of smoke detectors, case of greenbeans, milk, got some ideas of xmas presents(more presents) for Roo. 

Need to grab some more 1lb propane canisters and winter comfort food.


----------



## dixiemama

Realized we don't have enough pillows for guests-- remedied that. 

Stocking up on meats (sale at our local market $2.88lb for stew beef, all organic and locally grown)


----------



## smaj100

Finished the driveway fencing, pasture is coming in nice. Gravel is next........


----------



## goshengirl

Wow, that looks GREAT, smaj! :2thumb:
(you're making my fencing job look really small )


----------



## faithmarie

http://www.thepolivkafamily.com/2013/06/no-more-toilet-paper-switching-to-cloth/










Practical or not? Or do this for now and not use the toilet paper and keep storing it without using it... until...


----------



## goshengirl

I genuinely respect the cloth toilet wipe crowd. I really do. It's practical, and I wish I were as practical.

But looking at anything about 'family cloths' just makes me want to run out and buy more toilet paper.


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> I genuinely respect the cloth toilet wipe crowd. I really do. It's practical, and I wish I were as practical.
> 
> But looking at anything about 'family cloths' just makes me want to run out and buy more toilet paper.


I have cloth toilet wipes but right now I prefer paper. Maybe in a few years I can switch the family over... Cloth really would save the septic system...


----------



## dixiemama

I used cloth wipes for Bub cuz the commercial ones broke him out. 

As a rule we don't put paper in the toilet. I cld do the cloth, but Bub and E are a no-go.


----------



## faithmarie

Okay... so save the cloths for later and use the paper now... Maybe I will make them and put in my preps... LOL


----------



## Grimm

faithmarie said:


> Okay... so save the cloths for later and use the paper now... Maybe I will make them and put in my preps... LOL


I have over 200 single ply unbleached flannel wipes I used with Roo. I have another 300+ I need to serge that I made but are an inch too small... 

I have been thinking of adding some peri bottles for better "wiping".


----------



## faithmarie

That is a great idea ... the peri bottle... I have a pump lotion in the bathrooms now for extra cleaning with the toilet paper... LOL
The peri bottle would be better with cloths....


----------



## Grimm

faithmarie said:


> That is a great idea ... the peri bottle... I have a pump lotion in the bathrooms now for extra cleaning with the toilet paper... LOL
> The peri bottle would be better with cloths....


I have a 'middle-eastern' shower in the down stairs bathroom right now. I used it postpartum and as a diaper sprayer. But if the water stops flowing it won't work so I figured peri bottles would be handy.


----------



## Tacitus

Grimm said:


> I have a 'middle-eastern' shower in the down stairs bathroom right now.


Not sure what that is. Is it something like this?


----------



## Grimm

Tacitus said:


> Not sure what that is. Is it something like this?


Yes, except I have it hooked up to the waterline on the toilet.


----------



## Tacitus

Grimm said:


> Yes, except I have it hooked up to the waterline on the toilet.


Huh. Sounds like that was a good solution. What an interesting idea.


----------



## 21601mom

smaj100 said:


> Finished the driveway fencing, pasture is coming in nice. Gravel is next........


Wow!! That's beautiful!

I was feeling great for sealing 25 lbs flour, 50 lbs rice, 20 lbs sugar and instant mashed potatoes in Mylar bags today. Um, now I feel like a total slacker! You really did a great job on the fence.


----------



## Grimm

Ran my errands and am done for the week!

Picked up cat food, dog food and cat litter. Added some more canned to our stores for the fur babies. 

Got some seeds on clearance at Home Depot. Can never have too many!

Added some mac n cheese, gauze pads, hand soap, led glow sticks and juice boxes to our stores.


----------



## smaj100

21601 mom,

Those things are just as important as the fencing and driveway work i'm fixing to start for the house.  Thanks for the compliment, the wife picked the design I do the work. lol


----------



## musketjim

Shoveled out from our first snow of the year. Thank goodness. Ran elect. out to chicken coops. Not to cold yet so it hasn't been an issue.:congrat: Fired up BOV for short trip to friends house for our weekend prepper TV watching. We don't get Nat Geo. We watched American Blackout.


----------



## Grimm

Finally got the chimney swept.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> ....and new propane lantern. Picked up the adapter for the 1lb propane canisters.
> 
> Need to grab some more 1lb propane canisters and winter comfort food.


I don't like to use valuable propane for a light source when LED's have come so far. With LED lights, you can get a LOT of light "out" from very little energy "in".

I would only get a few of the small canisters, but look into refilling them from a large 20lb bottle instead (far more cost effective). Or get a couple of 40lb bottles (or one large 100lb tank) and you can refill those little suckers *FOREVER!!*


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> I don't like to use valuable propane for a light source when LED's have come so far. With LED lights, you can get a LOT of light "out" from very little energy "in".
> 
> I would only get a few of the small canisters, but look into refilling them from a large 20lb bottle instead (far more cost effective). Or get a couple of 40lb bottles (or one large 100lb tank) and you can refill those little suckers *FOREVER!!*


I have the adapter to refill the small canisters plus a couple 20lb canisters and a 200 gallon tank out side that powers the heater and dryer. 

I want the little ones to power the stoves and buddy heaters for portability. I want to have at least one small bottle for every propane appliance.


----------



## brightstar

Started plotting out the garden area for next year so we can go ahead and turn it over. Went to walmart with my dad to get him stuff for a BOB for his car. He's not a prepper so this was a huge thing when he asked my help and his name is Bob so I thought- irony! Finished redoing our kids/guest bath. I view it as prepping so I can enjoy where I'll be bugged in to if it comes to that  here's the before and after pics. Spent under $50 on whole redo


----------



## Grimm

brightstar said:


> Started plotting out the garden area for next year so we can go ahead and turn it over. Went to walmart with my dad to get him stuff for a BOB for his car. He's not a prepper so this was a huge thing when he asked my help and his name is Bob so I thought- irony! Finished redoing our kids/guest bath. I view it as prepping so I can enjoy where I'll be bugged in to if it comes to that  here's the before and after pics. Spent under $50 on whole redo


Roo's bathroom is wood paneled and done in early modern _Nemo_.


----------



## Toffee

I've not been very active for quite some time. At least not on here. We have bought about 50 lbs of rice, 10 lbs of instant potatoes, 30 lbs total of dried beans and legumes, canned about 15 quarts of pork stew, added 40 lbs of chicken breasts, a dozen thighs and drumsticks, and 15 lbs of ground beef to the deep freeze. It's been a bit busy for us as we are doing our fall cleaning in preparation for being inside all winter.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Did the first of probably 2 rackings on the 5 gallons of blackberry wine, and ordered in some more bottles, corks, and a floor corker. I had been using a hand corker previously; it works, but it was an absolute muscle ache every time.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

brightstar said:


> Started plotting out the garden area for next year so we can go ahead and turn it over. Went to walmart with my dad to get him stuff for a BOB for his car. He's not a prepper so this was a huge thing when he asked my help and his name is Bob so I thought- irony! Finished redoing our kids/guest bath. I view it as prepping so I can enjoy where I'll be bugged in to if it comes to that  here's the before and after pics. Spent under $50 on whole redo


From the pictures, it appears that your bathroom updates involved a new camera


----------



## brightstar

AdmiralD7S said:


> From the pictures, it appears that your bathroom updates involved a new camera


I wish! But sadly no, just the camera on my phone for all the pics.


----------



## Grimm

Found out yesterday that my mom has made us all new quilts for Christmas. :happydance: 

She is soooo practical!

Also got news from Roo's pediatrician that she is to start drinking 2% milk now. Now I have to use the powdered whole in baking and find powdered 2% milk...


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> Found out yesterday that my mom has made us all new quilts for Christmas. :happydance:
> 
> She is soooo practical!
> 
> Also got news from Roo's pediatrician that she is to start drinking 2% milk now. Now I have to use the powdered whole in baking and find powdered 2% milk...


They make powdered 2% milk? It might be easier to mix a pitcher with half fresh 2% and half powdered whole milk and water. Depends on the kind of powdered milk you use.


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> They make powdered 2% milk? It might be easier to mix a pitcher with half fresh 2% and half powdered whole milk and water. Depends on the kind of powdered milk you use.


Roo has been drinking fresh whole milk. I have the powdered in my storage. Once all the fresh whole milk is used (we have a few gallons in the freezer) I am switching the family to 2%.


----------



## Grimm

Got the property damage check from Geico from the car accident last month. I am going to upgrade the car emergency kit and the GHB that are to go in the Jeep. 

Ordered a new (read better) crank radio for the house so the one in the home kit will be moved to the Jeep. Replaced the hand warmers, glow sticks, MREs, flashlights and shovel.

Still need to replace the mess kit that got crushed and add winter gear.


----------



## Foreverautumn

*Been looking forward to this for a loooong time...*

Yesterday at 9:08PM, I made my last payment of $248.63 on my student loan. getting me officially OUT OF DEBT! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: I've finally kicked Sallie Mae out of my apartment! She didn't know what hit her! Though with a total nationwide student loan debt of over $1 Trillion *and climbing*, I doubt if she'll have ANY TROUBLE WHATSOEVER finding a new home!

*I'M! DEBT! FREE!* artydance:artydance:artydance: (You can tell I'm a little proud of this!)

Also, yesterday I finally picked up a street map of Tucson, and today I'll be putting another $20 away into my cash stash.


----------



## dixiemama

Congrats!!! I can't wait for the day I can say that (in 5 years).


----------



## tsrwivey

Congratulations Autumn!!!! What an awesome feeling!!!


----------



## Tweto

I received about $150 worth of medical supplies to restock my current first aid box. Made up 3 smaller versions for the 3 main vehicles that I drive. 

Winter proofed all 4 of my vehicles, anti-freeze, oil change, greasing, inspection of drive line, checked all the axle and transfer case fluid levels. One of the cars required new power steering pump and new wheel hubs.

Purchase a years supply of oils, grease, and then filled up my gasoline storage tanks. 

Purchase $200 worth of thermo underwear at Cabelas., Purchased new coats for the wife and me. All new gloves, winter socks.


----------



## goshengirl

Foreverautumn said:


> Yesterday at 9:08PM, I made my last payment of $248.63 on my student loan. getting me officially OUT OF DEBT!


artydance: artydance: artydance: artydance: Woo hooo! Doing the party dance for ya!! artydance: artydance: artydance: artydance:

:congrat: :congrat: :congrat: :groupwave: Way to go!!! :groupwave: :congrat: :congrat: :congrat:


----------



## goshengirl

Added a Mossberg 500 (20ga) to the collection.


----------



## tleeh1

Congrats! It's a great feeling, isn't it? Now you can start using some of that for preps. Yeah!!!!


----------



## Viking

Foreverautumn said:


> Yesterday at 9:08PM, I made my last payment of $248.63 on my student loan. getting me officially OUT OF DEBT! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: I've finally kicked Sallie Mae out of my apartment! She didn't know what hit her! Though with a total nationwide student loan debt of over $1 Trillion *and climbing*, I doubt if she'll have ANY TROUBLE WHATSOEVER finding a new home!
> 
> *I'M! DEBT! FREE!* artydance:artydance:artydance: (You can tell I'm a little proud of this!)
> 
> Also, yesterday I finally picked up a street map of Tucson, and today I'll be putting another $20 away into my cash stash.


I love hearing people get out of debt, it's a huge weight that is finally lifted off of your shoulders. The first thing my wife and I noticed after getting debt free was that it felt like each dollar spent was like having ten dollars, the money we have just seems to go so much further.


----------



## 21601mom

Foreverautumn said:


> I'M! DEBT! FREE! :.


Congratulations!!! I've watched you post your additional payments for months. So awesome to see you finish it off completely!!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I ordered online from the Dollar Tree, 2 cases of the 8" candles and they came in today. I went to pick them up and looked around the store a bit. I found one cup insulated "snack cups" with screw on lids and a folding plastic spoon in the lid. I bought some for stocking stuffers and will put inside them some packets of instant oatmeal and small instant soups. Hopefully, the kids will keep them in their backpacks. I plan to keep one in my car. Got oodles of glowsticks and wetwipes there. Grill lighters and 2 pack cigarette lighters for $1 each.


----------



## Grimm

Roo's EDC bag came today in the mail. My mom had bought one of those toddler harnesses for her that works as a mini backpack. She loves wearing it as a backpack without the leash. The problem is the straps dig into her shoulders and neck. I ordered a similar one with padded straps and a bigger bag for her carry emergency snacks and juice boxes when we are out. This will free up space in my EDC bag (aka the MOM bag of tricks) for more useful items like hats and gloves...

Got my new books too. Some interesting books on gardening and living off grid.

K is replacing the front bearings on the Jeep as I type this. 

Filled my prescription for my Synthroid and was told there is an issue with the scrip for my Symbicort. :brickwall: So they are requesting a new scrip from my doctor. Good thing the symbi lasts me a year even though I should be using one inhaler a month. 

Roo had her check up this week and got her (dead virus) flu shot. She is good to go for another year. I will get my flu shot when I pick up the symbi next week. 

Now to force K to get the flu shot... That boy hates needles!

EDIT***

Forgot to mention we went to Costco last night and got some more canned veggies, instant coffee, spices, cheese, chicken, pork and 2% milk.


Now to run down the mountain for normal groceries...


----------



## Lake Windsong

SouthCentralUS said:


> I ordered online from the Dollar Tree, 2 cases of the 8" candles and they came in today. I went to pick them up and looked around the store a bit. I found one cup insulated "snack cups" with screw on lids and a folding plastic spoon in the lid. I bought some for stocking stuffers and will put inside them some packets of instant oatmeal and small instant soups. Hopefully, the kids will keep them in their backpacks. I plan to keep one in my car. Got oodles of glowsticks and wetwipes there. Grill lighters and 2 pack cigarette lighters for $1 each.


Thanks for the reminder of where to find some good prep stocking stuffers for extended family. Sounds like you had a good shopping trip.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Windsong, I forgot to add that I found a pack of 10 dust masks for $1 and a pair of ankle braces for $1. I thought the ankle braces only had 1 so I bought 2 boxes. I am wearing a pair now and they feel really good. I have very bad feet and ankles. They also had wrist braces and I assume they come 2 to a pack.

There were also some regular travel mugs for $1. I am thinking one of those with some instant cocoa inside would be good for the stockings.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Thanks. I have been online 'window shopping' clearances today to decide where to spend prep budget, you've just helped me decide where to stop next trip into town. 

FYI, Emergency Essentials and REI both have some good sales right now if anyone is looking for foodstuffs or camping gear. Noticed some great deals on backpacks at REI outlet.


----------



## Tacitus

Bought: 24 lbs. of pasta--bought a case at ALDI.

Tried: some of that canned evaporated milk I've been stocking up on. Very good. I cut it with water, and drank it in a glass; it had a slight "toasted" flavor like the super-pasteurized shelf stable milk, but it was fine. I had never had it before now.

I refrigerated the rest, and then used it on some oats the next morning--it was awesome. I usually soak my oats overnight in water (water level just up to the top of the oats--it soaks into the oats overnight). Then the oats are ready for milk and honey for a cold cereal...my version of musli. This time I added the evaporated milk (cut with some fat free milk)...awesome. Very full flavored. Probably because of the additional fat; I'm used to fat free milk.


----------



## dixiemama

Reorganized home FAK. Found a great deal on toiletry bags so now all allergy meds in one, bandages in another, foot care, eye care, etc. Now just to sew labels on.


----------



## smaj100

Not sure if it's a big prep but finished the DW's new rifle and took her to the range for some practice and zeroing in preparation for rifle season to open this Sat.....


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Still working on the skill preps. Had units on many different of phyla of animals. Very useful to know what is what and if you can eat it without being poisoned. 
Becoming a biologist is a lot of hard work but definitely useful in a SHTF scenario.


----------



## Grimm

Just ordered 2 new axle shaft inner slingers for the Jeep. One broke last night when K was replacing the bearings and the other one is the wrong type of slinger! It is for a newer jeep there for the truck has been leaking because of it!

I am fit to kill someone so trolls and asshats stay out of my way!


----------



## Tacitus

Trip to ALDI:

Another case of pasta...24 lbs. total, for 75 cents a pound...best deal I've found so far on pasta.
Case (24 cans) of evaporated milk for 65 cents a can. I tasted the ALDI brand evaporated milk last week, and it was great.

This brings me up to my goal for pasta. Now I have to pack it away for future use.


----------



## AfleetAlex

Landlord shot a jack rabbit, so I canned 3 gallons of rabbit broth. It actually turned out to be really good! I mashed the heart and liver, and am dehydrating it along with some onions.,


----------



## AfleetAlex

faithmarie said:


> Okay... so save the cloths for later and use the paper now... Maybe I will make them and put in my preps... LOL


Cotton is compostable. White t-shirts cut into squares and used in a humanure system?

Hmmmmm


----------



## Grimm

Ordered Winter her winter boots. I got word from my neighbor that they salt the roads and since she still wants to be walked before she does her business I figured these will help protect our "bear alarm" from hurting herself.

Got the last of the taters harvested. Good thing since we are expecting snow by Thursday.

Ordered the rear bearings for the Jeep and K will be installing them on Thursday down at my folks' place. I didn't want to drive it home before the bearings were replaced.

Bought the new home weather radio (hand crank and solar) along with some more books for Roo's home school unit studies. Gotta think ahead.


----------



## TrinEire

Repaired one of our canvas tarps, I love the speedy stitcher, works great for tough materials. Got to watch the fingers though, those sail needles tickle just a wee bit.  Also added some more grommets, hoping to keep the wind from whipping it around too much this winter. 

Found 4 30 gallon, food grade drums at a garage sale this weekend for 5 bucks each. I will put these to use in the spring. Also bought some old hand tools, blacksmith forceps, hammer, hand drill, and leather shop apron. 

Cleaned the chimney and stocked the wood box on the deck.


----------



## dixiemama

Seriously considering homeschooling Bub next year. He isn't learning anything other than what's needed for the state mandated tests. 

Added more laundry soap, water and pet supplies over the wknd.


----------



## helicopter5472

Bought more canned corn, several large boxes of powered milk, some instant coffee, laundry soaps, a couple bottled Sta-bil bottles, filled 9 five gallon cans with gas, bought several cases of oil, misc. grease, WD-40's, silicone lubes, and ATF's. Also bought a bunch of misc. brushes, some for the kitchen and other household uses and some for automotive cleaning. I started working on my truck changing out all the front brake lines and the master cylinder. Ordered new tires for it and the wife's SUV and ordered two Baofeng UV-5R radios with some accessories. All that took out the budget for a while.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Picked up some aspirin and some Benadryl for my first aid kit.


----------



## txcatlady

Okay, found canned pineapple chunks at dollr gen on sale. Bought 8 cans and started dehydrating. Picked up mor coffee. 12 more pounds pintos and 5 pounds rice. Not in a panicky mode, but concerned. Will never have enough for my large family, but in a small town, I can't buy bulk. Will keep plugging away! May get to get more in big town Sat. 1000 runners in a 5k. I am walking!


----------



## Toffee

Picked up some excedrin and wool socks for my truck kit. Finally tossed my snow boots in there, too. And I completely reorganized our indoor storage, so now 2/3 of the shelving is dedicated to food and survival gear.


----------



## Grimm

Instituted "Armageddon Dinner" in our home. It is a way to get Roo and K comfortable eating the foods we store and will grow in the garden. I wrote each food on a slip of paper and placed them all in a pickle jar. 3 slips are pulled once a week. Those three ingredients are used to make dinner.

Last night was spaghetti squash, canned ground beef crumbles and canned tomatoes. We had spaghetti squash 'noodles' with meat sauce. I also tried alternatives to cooking the food to better acquaint myself with powerless cooking. I roasted the squash in my camp oven and threw the rest in a pot on the camp stove.

I figure 2 times a month minimum would get the family comfortable with 'odd' meals so if/when SHTF dinner won't be so strange when we are down to the garden and canned meats.


----------



## dixiemama

Good idea Grimm!!!


----------



## Jason

We were at Sam's Club today and they had 12-pack cases of blue Ball pint jars with lids and rings included for $5.97 apiece. They were sitting on a cart in the middle of an aisle. We picked up 5 cases and the rest of our stuff, got out to the Jeep, unloaded, and went back in for the other 9 cases that they had.

They are Ball's 100th anniversary jars, as I said they're blue, and we bought every last one they had.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Jason said:


> They are Ball's 100th anniversary jars, as I said they're blue, and we bought every last one they had.


Nice! I think those are beautiful jars.


----------



## goshengirl

Jason said:


> We were at Sam's Club today and they had 12-pack cases of blue Ball pint jars with lids and rings included for $5.97 apiece. They were sitting on a cart in the middle of an aisle. We picked up 5 cases and the rest of our stuff, got out to the Jeep, unloaded, and went back in for the other 9 cases that they had.
> 
> They are Ball's 100th anniversary jars, as I said they're blue, and we bought every last one they had.


Great catch! I saw those the other day at Sam's - normally I see the blue jars in half dozen packs for $10, but Sam's had a full dozen for $10. Your post makes me hopeful they'll be marked down here!

I've been collecting the oil lamp parts designed to screw into a mason jar. I'm planning on using the blue jars for that purpose - just a way of not mixing up which jars get used for food and which jars get used for oil lamps.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Yesterday I scored a free 20 lb propane tank to trade for a filled one. I asked my dh how many he has now and he said 5. He asked me if I could get at least 5 more. He is coming around slowly.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> Last night was spaghetti squash, canned ground beef crumbles and canned tomatoes. We had spaghetti squash 'noodles' with meat sauce. I also tried alternatives to cooking the food to better acquaint myself with powerless cooking. I roasted the squash in my camp oven and threw the rest in a pot on the camp stove.
> 
> I figure 2 times a month minimum would get the family comfortable with 'odd' meals so if/when SHTF dinner won't be so strange when we are down to the garden and canned meats.


Talk about spaghetti squash, we still have the majority left from what we picked which was probably well over 200 minus what we gave away. There are three other boxes besides the one in the pic. We haven't noodled the squash yet but have switched back and forth between stir fry and steaming cut up squares almost for every dinner. So far we haven't gotten tired of it. I've been drying out the seeds and eating them for snacks and we have two really big squash we'll save seeds from for next years garden.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up some calf compression sleeves so I can work thru some calf pain. Restocked pasta, and increased water supply. Picked up some items at a local auction. Cleaned up back porch where turkey is living and put some straw out for him. Found a chicken that had been locked out of coop for a week or so. Thot she was dead. Impressed with silver wyandottes at -30 and colder.:congrat: Restocked wood box in garage to get ready for next cold snap.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

14 turkeys got a haircut on Thursday and everything's now in the freezer. Long day!


----------



## jadedsoul

Not too exciting but still worth the time.

Picked up a mobile 2m ham radio and started studying to finally get my license, added 160 gal water storage tank, canned 22 qts of chicken, traded 5 cords of slab wood for a heavy duty 1971 dodge pickup. Tinkered around with it and got it running again. Really like how easy it is to work on.


----------



## Grimm

Picked up the last few things for Thanksgiving and extras of everything else "just in case".

Added some canned carrots to the shelves, dog food, cat food and cat litter. 

Got the rear bearings replaced on the Jeep and the oil slingers as well. Now the brakes will need to be replaced in a month or so. Added an ice scrapper, crank radio, folding shovel and compass to the car kit. 

The biggest thing is I returned my dad's Honda to him yesterday.  No more having to treat the darn thing like it is a luxury rental car because it isn't mine!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Shopped for Thanksgiving yesterday and today bought 2 extra turkeys for the freezer for now-will can at least one later. Vac packed 18 half gallon jars and 4 wide mouth quarts of flour. Love that food saver. Sugar was 30 cents a pound with a maximum purchase of three bags. We are good for sugar now.


----------



## goshengirl

Part of the 'indoor work' for this past weekend (it was too cold outside!) was going through the _What's everybody canning today?_ thread, from start to finish, and copying recipes and how-tos into a Word doc. I'd started a doc before, but it was incomplete. Now I know I've gone through from first post to last post and gleaned everything that is relevant (or may become relevant) to my family's homesteading and preparedness. Just need to do a little formatting for easier reading, print it out, and put the hard copy in a binder. 

It was time-consuming to go through the whole thread, but fun, too. It's fun to see the cycles, canning what's in season. It's fun to see posts from members who've come and gone. Some of my own posts reminded me of things going on in my family that I'd forgotten about.

Next up: _What's everybody dehydrating today?_


----------



## ksmama10

goshengirl said:


> Part of the 'indoor work' for this past weekend (it was too cold outside!) was going through the _What's everybody canning today?_ thread, from start to finish, and copying recipes and how-tos into a Word doc. I'd started a doc before, but it was incomplete. Now I know I've gone through from first post to last post and gleaned everything that is relevant (or may become relevant) to my family's homesteading and preparedness. Just need to do a little formatting for easier reading, print it out, and put the hard copy in a binder.
> 
> It was time-consuming to go through the whole thread, but fun, too. It's fun to see the cycles, canning what's in season. It's fun to see posts from members who've come and gone. Some of my own posts reminded me of things going on in my family that I'd forgotten about.
> 
> Next up: _What's everybody dehydrating today?_


I've thought about doing this; I would like to know how many printed pages you wind up with. Sooo many nuggets in both threads.


----------



## Grimm

Taking the Jeep in to have the cv joints replaced...


----------



## mojo4

Started reorganizing the storage area. A complete disaster but had to be done!! I found a lot of canning mason jars we picked up from my DH's granny. Nice to find useful stuff instead of just junk.


----------



## LincTex

goshengirl said:


> ... going through the _What's everybody canning today?_ thread, from start to finish, and copying recipes and how-tos into a Word doc.
> 
> Next up: _What's everybody dehydrating today?_


Goodness! That was once a plan of mine, but it's so far back on the burner right now... Would you be so kind to attach those to an email sometime and send them to me?


----------



## ksmama10

LincTex said:


> Goodness! That was once a plan of mine, but it's so far back on the burner right now... Would you be so kind to attach those to an email sometime and send them to me?


And to me! Really, a Best Of thread for both of those two threads would be awesome.


----------



## Grimm

Got some cat food and litter. Got a killer deal because of the black Friday sale and coupons. $100 in supplies for $20 after everything.

Made a return at Target. Had ordered new dishes since I sold my vintage set for $400 cash. One of the dinner plates was chipped badly. Used my refund to pick up some sweaters for myself and boots and puffy vest for Roo.

Made a trip to Costco this afternoon. Got a 20+ lb turkey to can, stew beef, canned peas, dehydrated onions, more sweaters and water jugs for cheap. No lines too since everyone was at other sales. I might run back later this weekend for another turkey.

Now I have to debone yesterday's turkey and get a cannin'!


----------



## Grimm

Forgot to mention Target has standard pillows for $3 each. Got a pair but am thinking of getting a few more when I make my run down the mountain for my grocery shopping tomorrow.

I wish I had these yesterday when my folks came up for the day. They ended up using the cushions from the sofa last night.


----------



## Dakine

goshengirl said:


> Part of the 'indoor work' for this past weekend (it was too cold outside!) was going through the _What's everybody canning today?_ thread, from start to finish, and copying recipes and how-tos into a Word doc. I'd started a doc before, but it was incomplete. Now I know I've gone through from first post to last post and gleaned everything that is relevant (or may become relevant) to my family's homesteading and preparedness. Just need to do a little formatting for easier reading, print it out, and put the hard copy in a binder.
> 
> It was time-consuming to go through the whole thread, but fun, too. It's fun to see the cycles, canning what's in season. It's fun to see posts from members who've come and gone. Some of my own posts reminded me of things going on in my family that I'd forgotten about.
> 
> Next up: _What's everybody dehydrating today?_


wow thats a huge thread, nicely done! please send to me too if you're taking requests


----------



## Dakine

picked up pieces for a couple new project guns. BCG, LPK's, stripped uppers and such... 

added $10 fv to my junk silver collection.

bought a few dozen more jars, planning on going pig hunting soon so I'll be looking forward to canning maybe a hundred pounds or so of sausage.

added another HT to my radio shack, now I have a spare. Actually that worked out so well I'm probably going to buy several more of them. they are dirt cheap and work great.

There's really nice gear loadout bags on sale at lbt, so I picked up a few there as well. 

4 months of food for the mutt.

just another day living the dream!


----------



## catdog6949

*newest prep's......*

13 lb turkey for christmas
19 " LCD TV on sale $78.00 too replace our anolog

6 ounces of silver (1-millinium round and 1- airmark bar, rest standard rounds)
2 merc dime's

10 climbing carbiner's ($10.00 total) craig's list!
2 therm-a-rest pads($2.00 ea.) Craig's list!

Cat and Turtle :2thumb:


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Pulled in a solitary squirrel this morning. It's in the freezer, and I've got the hide stretched out and drying. First time I've tried tanning, so we'll see how it goes.

Went through fields on parent's back portion (currently rented to another farmer) and picked up a little corn left behind. Going to try grinding and feeding it to the hens. If they like it, I've got plenty more to go back and get!


----------



## catdog6949

*A few prep's......*

Well, I have been doing some thinking last month, that is , we have been prepping, so hard, it's kind of taken over our whole life? I do not know if anyone else can relate? So anyhow, we Actaully budgeted money aside for hobbie's to take our mind's off off, Survival, and trouble's occasionaly!

New prep's;

Old fashioned all metal drip coffee maker(works from any heat source, doesn't plug in)
2 gal's water
Large package of lighter's

Also found an older, Survivalist friend who I had lost contact with. He is willing too sell some of his equipment and supplie's too me, including his Survival Liabary(all in book's). And tool's. Over the next 6 month's because he will be moving into a smaller place(apt.) By Oct. 2014!

This will definitly help me and Turtle out in our Qeust to biuld a physical book liabary, alsohe has tool's and camping gear, and weapon's, he say's he will sell too us also.

Cat and Turtle


----------



## musketjim

Spent 4 days at BOL with wife, good friends and my son and his fiancé over Thanksgiving break. They took various machines including our new tracked machine in and I hiked with pack and sledge. Shot a grouse on the way in so puppies had free range turkey. First time my son has stayed there for a few days in the winter. He saw first hand how much wood we go thru and why I obsess over the summer wood cutting to get ready. It doesn't grow on trees you know. Good hike out at -32 or so. Took about 4 hours in and 3 1/2 out. Made plans for some out buildings and cabin improvements for when I move up for the summer. Learned a bit about winter maintenance on BOV in remote areas. Plus I ate a lot of Thanksgiving fare and drank some good wine, all off the grid for 4 days with good folks I love hanging with.:beercheer:


----------



## TrinEire

musketjim said:


> Spent 4 days at BOL with wife, good friends and my son and his fiancé over Thanksgiving break. They took various machines including our new tracked machine in and I hiked with pack and sledge. Shot a grouse on the way in so puppies had free range turkey. First time my son has stayed there for a few days in the winter. He saw first hand how much wood we go thru and why I obsess over the summer wood cutting to get ready. It doesn't grow on trees you know. Good hike out at -32 or so. Took about 4 hours in and 3 1/2 out. Made plans for some out buildings and cabin improvements for when I move up for the summer. Learned a bit about winter maintenance on BOV in remote areas. Plus I ate a lot of Thanksgiving fare and drank some good wine, all off the grid for 4 days with good folks I love hanging with.:beercheer:


Just a wee bit jealous. Awesome being unplugged isn't it?


----------



## Freyadog

Processed a total of 13 deer in the last few weeks. 36 quarts was put up in cubes. 12 pints of turkey broth, the 25 lb. turkey that we bought for Thanksgiving was eaten up. 4 of the deer we processed and gave it to our son and family for a Christmas present. Went to the parade here in Floyd and helped the ham radio club monitoring the crowd. Don't have our license but studying. 

Bones from the deer was boiled up and we cut off the bits and pieces of meat left on them and canned to add to our pyree's High protein/fat sports mix for the winter.

Thumper brought down more wood. It is slow going with just the tractor bucket though. Our trailer literally fell apart so it will be a challenge to get enough wood down to the house before winter actually sets in.

Onward and upward we have found a ham radio that we are interested in. It is a kenwood and at a price we can handle.

Have almost all Christmas done. Handmade everything. Whole lot of knit'n going on!!!!

Bought a turkey and ham for Christmas when they were on sale.


----------



## Salekdarling

Got two big stock pots of turkey bone broth going right now - going to can them tomorrow. Dehydrating the rest of my celery and onions that I had left over after using some for my stock. Probably have more getting done tomorrow, just too tired to think right now.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today, I got a bottle of Ibuprofen, Tylenol, and that 12-hr stuff (can't remember of the top of my head what it's called) for my FAK (First Aid Kit for those newbies) and put another $20 away in my cash stash.

Sure am enjoying being out of debt! :2thumb:
Now, if I can just STAY out of debt, that will be GREAT!


----------



## Grimm

I have a pot full of turkey broth cooling on the stove. I wanted to set it on the deck overnight but while I was simmering the broth a bear decided to come find out what smelled so good. Not our yearling that has been our daily visitor so he stayed a bit from the cabin but close enough to be on our side of the creek (30 feet of the cabin). He didn't stay long but I'd rather not give him an invite to come up closer.

Have 2 huge bags of cooked turkey meat in the fridge to can when I can the broth.

Still have one turkey left to de-bone and use for broth.


----------



## LincTex

AdmiralD7S said:


> Went through fields on parent's back portion (currently rented to another farmer) and picked up a little corn left behind. Going to try grinding and feeding it to the hens. If they like it, I've got plenty more to go back and get!


They will *love* it - it's like candy to them.

However - just like the candy we eat, it has very little nutritional value and is mostly just "carbs only". I add a little to the tray just before bedtime on cold nights to help keep them warm, otherwise it's useless for laying hens. It's fun to watch them eat corn bits because they go crazy over it!


----------



## dixiemama

Picked up a second gas heater and extra fittings.


----------



## redhorse

Just got a call from a friend that knows I keep chickens. A relative of hers recently passed, and there are about 50 dual purpose chickens (barred rocks, reds, lorps etc) that need new homes asap. They said 46, but that is a lot of birds to count accurately. I agreed to take them. I already have about 20 of my own, but some are heading towards their fourth year. I think I am going to cull my older ones, and about half of the new ones. The new ones are mostly in their first year and recently began laying. 

I forsee lots of canning, smoking, frying and freezing in my future! 

I was approached by a restaurant that wants all fresh eggs I can produce, and I now have a large enough coop to house a big flock of about 30. I'm going to have to keep some in the barn though until I can get a second coop built. Looks like I am in the chicken business


----------



## Grimm

redhorse said:


> Just got a call from a friend that knows I keep chickens. A relative of hers recently passed, and there are about 50 dual purpose chickens (barred rocks, reds, lorps etc) that need new homes asap. They said 46, but that is a lot of birds to count accurately. I agreed to take them. I already have about 20 of my own, but some are heading towards their fourth year. I think I am going to cull my older ones, and about half of the new ones. The new ones are mostly in their first year and recently began laying.
> 
> I forsee lots of canning, smoking, frying and freezing in my future!
> 
> I was approached by a restaurant that wants all fresh eggs I can produce, and I now have a large enough coop to house a big flock of about 30. I'm going to have to keep some in the barn though until I can get a second coop built. Looks like I am in the chicken business


Too bad you don't have any chicks. I'd pay you to send me some.


----------



## redhorse

Grimm said:


> Too bad you don't have any chicks. I'd pay you to send me some.


I know a few of the bigger hatcheries will ship juvie birds... Want some?  I'm not sure how to go about it, but I can make a couple phone calls and see how they do it.

If not, I always incubate a few, or someone sneaks away to a hidden nest and appears with little ones in tow in the spring. If you can wait that long I could send them then  They have to be about a day old to ship so they have tolks to burn while en route.


----------



## Grimm

redhorse said:


> I know a few of the bigger hatcheries will ship juvie birds... Want some?  I'm not sure how to go about it, but I can make a couple phone calls and see how they do it.
> 
> If not, I always incubate a few, or someone sneaks away to a hidden nest and appears with little ones in tow in the spring. If you can wait that long I could send them then  They have to be about a day old to ship so they have tolks to burn while en route.


I'm not looking for chicks now. Its a bit cold for them here. I was looking to getting some in the spring or after the snow melted.

Plus I haven't found a hatchery that will ship to my area.


----------



## BlackDogWV

The night before last I put up some more rice (20lbs), Quinoa (25lbs) and whole egg solids (equiv. of 15 dozen) in mylar with O2 absorbers.
I did the egg solids in 1qt bags with an approx. equivelant of 1 dozen eggs per bag.


----------



## headhunter

Towards the end of Sept. I was attempting to install set of tritium/ fiber optic sights in my M&P when I launched the slide stop spring (located under the rear sight) to slide stop heaven. A call to Smith and my spring was to be westward bound in two weeks. October came and went and surprise- that was followed by November! Last weekend it showed up. 
As soon as that project was finished I began to install a set of tritium sights in my Ruger SR9c. After some major hand fitting , that project too was completed.
For my aging eyes these were two great improvements. I've installed fiber optic sights in most other handguns and the green seems to work best. The red seems to have a "halo" around it, which doesn't allow for precise aiming.


----------



## LincTex

headhunter said:


> I've installed fiber optic sights in most other handguns and the green seems to work best. The red seems to have a "halo" around it, which doesn't allow for precise aiming.


That is good info to learn, thanks!!


----------



## smaj100

partially finished the run in for the horses to get them in outta the ice storms. Will have to get back out tomm and finish the roof and siding but they have a 3/4 finished 10x20 run that they can get outta the storm if they choose. DW is much happier knowing her babies can get outta the weather.


----------



## mojo4

redhorse said:


> Just got a call from a friend that knows I keep chickens. A relative of hers recently passed, and there are about 50 dual purpose chickens (barred rocks, reds, lorps etc) that need new homes asap. They said 46, but that is a lot of birds to count accurately. I agreed to take them. I already have about 20 of my own, but some are heading towards their fourth year. I think I am going to cull my older ones, and about half of the new ones. The new ones are mostly in their first year and recently began laying.
> 
> I forsee lots of canning, smoking, frying and freezing in my future!
> 
> I was approached by a restaurant that wants all fresh eggs I can produce, and I now have a large enough coop to house a big flock of about 30. I'm going to have to keep some in the barn though until I can get a second coop built. Looks like I am in the chicken business


So you run a chicken ranch huh??? Quick cash in that business!! I'm getting some more wheat berries in sealed buckets tomorrow from craigslist. I don't really need it but it was a great sale price. I'm also picking out a pressure canner for Christmas since my wife picked her gift too. Hopefully I get tools guns ammo or booze for Christmas!!!


----------



## goshengirl

Stoked! Our closest Walmart is now carrying Wheat Montana wheat berries again (25 lb bag). I was so sad when they stopped, as this is an economical way for me to get wheat berries. Guess I'd better buy more so they keep stocking it.


----------



## Grimm

Made a run to Costco yesterday while visiting my folks. 'Dry' goods only consisting of canned soup, Splenda, canned dog food, canned tomatoes, t.p. and cocoa mix. 

Then today I had to get chains for the car so I ran to Walmart. Got some more otc meds for Roo, Christmas lights, new stainless steel camp cook pot for the car kit, and lip balm.


----------



## LincTex

goshengirl said:


> ....Walmart is now carrying Wheat Montana wheat berries again (25 lb bag).


How much for 25lbs?

Have you tried to contact any local wheat farmers?


----------



## goshengirl

$13 (it was $11 just 18 months ago - been on a steady climb, like everything else)

Nope, haven't contacted a local farmer. I honestly don't know anyone local growing wheat - it's all beans and corn. Ironically, we have land in MT that we lease to a farmer who grows wheat. If we were near MT, we'd have plenty.


----------



## catdog6949

*Today's Prep's*

Went to local coin shop, here in Seattle, got;

13 merc. Dime's
3 Quarter's

Not much, but pile is biulding! 

Cat and Turtle


----------



## dixiemama

Started rebuilding my husbands grandpas old 84 Ford station wagon. It will be our vehicle to get my family and his in case of EMP. Engine is sound and pieces are strewn all over the garage. Tires are ordered and new upholstery will be decided on this week.


----------



## LincTex

dixiemama said:


> Started rebuilding my husbands grandpas old 84 Ford station wagon. It will be our vehicle to get my family and his in case of EMP. Engine is sound and pieces are strewn all over the garage. Tires are ordered and new upholstery will be decided on this week.


Junk the back seats in an emergency and use foam pads to sit on. Add a *bodacious* roof rack.

Add some "overload springs" on all four corners to handle the extra weight.

Add an auxiliary transmission cooler.

What size engine? EFI or not?

Do this for spare ignition systrem: http://www.carcraft.com/techarticles/1311_convert_a_ford_or_chrysler_ignition_to_gm_hei/


----------



## dixiemama

Already has a small rack, back seats fold down and all I know is everything is factory.


----------



## faithmarie

I thought this was kind of neat… from GoatHollow 

YEAR ROUND PRESERVING AND FOOD STORAGE
As the cold weather at this time of year begins to make it's presence known in earnest, many folks are thinking about the end of the canning and preserving season. Self sufficiency is as much a journey as it is a destination though, so dig your canner and dehydrator back out of storage, and let's get busy!!

Did you know that most products at your local Supermarket have an annual cycle of when they can be found on sale? By understanding the "Grocery sales cycle" we can take advantage of the annual sales trends at our local grocery store, and in the process save a pile of money!!! The Holidays for example are a great time to find a number of items on sale. Here's a list of items to look for (By month,) if you're a savvy shopper you can find these items at the best price and, stock up on them for storage and preservation!

January;
(Super Bowl, New years, after Christmas, look for deals on ham, and turkey!)
Oatmeal, and Granola products, ingredients to make Chili, Snack foods, Oranges, Pears, Grapefruit, Tangerines, Broccoli, Carrots, Cauliflower, Celery, Chard, Collards, Kale, Kiwi, Avocado, Cabbage, Spinach, Crackers, Cheese.
February;

(Valentines, Chinese New year.) Artichoke, Asparagus, Raspberries, Potatoes, Strawberries, Broccoli, Carrots, Cauliflower, Celery, Chard, Collards, Kale, Kiwi, Avocado, Spinach, Canned meats, Soy Sauce, Teriyaki Sauce, Noodles, Canned Water Chestnuts.
March;
(Frozen foods month, St. Patrick's Day.) Artichoke, Asparagus, Haas Avocado, Broccoli, Cabbage, Carrots, Cauliflower, Celery, Chard, Collards, Fennel, Kale, Leek, Lemon, Lime, Mushrooms, Spring Onions, Orange, Peas, Radish, Rhubarb, Spinach, Strawberries, Tangerines, Frozen veggies Corned Beef.
April;
(Easter, Earth Day.) Ham, Eggs, Spices, Baking Supplies: Sugar, Spices, Baking Mixes, Chocolate Chips, Butter, Coconut, Marshmallows, Brownie Mix, Cake Mixes, Artichokes, Asparagus, Beets, Broccoli, Cabbages, Carrots, Grapefruit, Haas Avocado, Mushrooms, Onions, Peas, Rhubarb, Organic foods.
May;
(Memorial Day, Cinco De Mayo.) BBQ Sauce, Condiments, Charcoal, Salad Dressing, Potato Chips, Dips, Grilling Meats, Hot Dogs, Hamburger Meat, Marinade, Salad Greens, Salsa, Tortillas, Canned Green Chilles, Asparagus, Avocado, Beans, Green, Beets, Blackberries, Carrots, Sweet Vidalia Onions, Peas, New Potatoes, Raspberries, Strawberries.

June;
(National Dairy Month, Look for 4th of July sales to start.) Eggs, Milk, Ice Cream, Cheese, Cream Cheese, Butter, Yogurt, Whipping Cream, Whipped Cream, Cool Whip, Hot Dogs, Hamburgers, BBQ Sauce, Ketchup, Condiments, Apricots, Blackberries, Blueberries, Boysenberries, Cherries, Corn, Cucumber, Eggplant, Grapes, Honeydew, Nectarines, Peaches, Potatoes, Raspberries, Red Onions, Squash, Summer, Strawberries, Sweet Vidalia Onions, Tomatoes, Watermelon. Of course you should be harvesting your own organic produce by now!

July;
(National Ice Cream Month, more 4th of July sales.) Hot Dogs, Hamburger, BBQ Sauce, Ketchup, Condiments, Asian Pears, Bartlett Pears, Green Beans, Blueberries, Sweet Corn, Cucumber, Eggplant, Figs, Garlic, Grapes, Nectarines, Onions, Red, Valencia Oranges, Peaches, Sweet/Bell Peppers, Plums, Potatoes, Summer Squash, Tomatoes, Watermelon.
August;
(Back to school. How's your garden doing by now?) Pudding cups, Lunch meat, Gravenstein Apples, Green Beans, Dry Beans, Berries, Corn, Cucumber, Eggplant, Figs, Grapes, Melons, Onion, Peaches, Bartlett Pears, Bell Pepper, Plums, Raspberries, Summer Squash, Tomatillos, Tomatoes (Get better tomatoes at your Farmer's market!) (You can also find Bleach on sale in August.)
September;
(Labor Day.) Apples, Artichokes, Beans, Bell Peppers, Chili Peppers, Cucumber, Eggplant, Grapes, Onion, Valencia Orange, Asian Pears, Bartlett Pears, Pomegranate, Summer Squash, Tomatillo, Watermelon, Winter Squash, Watch for Labor Day meat specials.
October;
Evaporated Milk, Baking Chips, Butter, Almonds, Apples, Artichokes, Arugula, Beets, Broccoli, Brussels Sprouts, Cabbages, Chard, Chestnuts, Cranberries, Lemons, Parsnip, Pears, Pomegranate, Potatoes, Sweet Potatoes, Pumpkin, Spinach, Squash.
November;
(Turkey Day!) Nuts, Chocolate Chips, Evaporated Milk, Sweetened Condensed Milk, Coconut, Cake Mixes, Soup, Broth, Vegetables, Fruits, Spaghetti Sauce, Turkey, Canned Pumpkin, Boxed Potatoes, Gravy Mixes, Frozen Pies, Cranberry Sauce, Jello, Anjou Pears, Beets, Broccoli, Brussels Sprouts, Cabbages, Carrots, Celery, Comice Pears, Cranberries, Kiwi, Lemons, Orange, Potato, Squash, Yams, Ham.
December;
(Merry Christmas!) Egg Nog, Deli Platters, Instant Potatoes, Gravy Mixes, Frozen Pies, Cranberry Sauce, Jello, Marshmallows. Sour Cream Dips, Crackers, Chips, Soda, Ham, Flour, Sugar, Butter, Cream, Cake Mix, Brownie Mix, Muffin Mix, Breads, Pie Crust, Marshmallow, Whipped cream, Turkey, Soup, Broth, Condensed Milk, Anjou Pears, Bok Choy, Bosc Pears, Broccoli, Brussels Sprouts, Carrots, Cauliflower, Celery, Dates, Grapefruit, Haas Avocados, Kale, Kiwi, Kumquat, Lemon, Napa Cabbage, Oranges, Sweet Potatoes, Red Cabbage, Rutabaga, Savoy Cabbage, Spinach, Winter Squash, Yams, Turnips, Potatoes.

Of course as Homesteaders, our emphasis SHOULD be on self sufficiency, and producing our own foods, but by understanding these grocery sales cycles, and using them to our advantage, we can save a lot of money. Stocking up on these items when on sale, and finding ways to preserve them for year round use, can add to the foods that we grow on our own!


----------



## Enchant18

Great post faithmarie! I hate putting up the canner.

Taking a family herbal class online and starting an herbal fak. Sister is coming over tomorrow to start an emergency kit! Been waiting years to hear her ask that. Helps her but helps my preps more.


----------



## faithmarie

Enchant18 said:


> Taking a family herbal class online and starting an herbal fak. Sister is coming over tomorrow to start an emergency kit! Been waiting years to hear her ask that. Helps her but helps my preps more.


That is exciting when those we love and care about come on board and it stirs us up too&#8230;. It encourages us &#8230;


----------



## musketjim

Received new passport. Had first snowshoe run of the season, miling up for my race in Feb. During recent wind & ice storm had an excellent chance to show my friends the preps I have set up for them. Extra gen. and propane heaters. Hopefully this helps open the wife's eyes as to why I prep. Not for end of the world situations but for everyday situations.


----------



## Toffee

Picked up 2-5 gallon jugs today plus spigots. It really is nice having a Winco here, now. My in-laws dropped off about a case worth of hersheys kisses, so we gave a bunch away and hid the rest. Otherwise, not much here.


----------



## Grimm

Made a run to the pet store and Costco.

"needed"dog food so the quick trip to the pet store was a must. Got there and they were having a sale on the cat litter we use. With coupons the bag was free. Then a rep from Natural Balance gave me coupons for free cat food and free dog food. So I went in for a 50lb bag of dog food and walked out with the 50lb bag, 20lb bag(free), 15lb bag of cat food (free) and cat litter (free). Added the free bags to the long term stores along with the cat litter.

At Costco I grabbed a turkey for cheap to can, toothpaste and a few other dry goods.

Need to hit the grocery store after church tomorrow for the weekly shopping.


----------



## Freyadog

Nothing but peanut butter/ chocolate chip cookies. Thumper does the cookie baking.


----------



## dixiemama

Pet supplies, toiletries and weighing options about taking in E's cousins kids.


----------



## CapnJack

LincTex said:


> What size engine? EFI or not?


'84 should still be a 5.0 with a carb, if it is a full size wagon. Ford had several wagons in 84 ranging from small to large.

Money situation not looking good at all for us right now, so my prepping update is simply gaining knowledge, which could be argued as the best prep of all.


----------



## Grimm

Hit the grocery store and CVS this morning. Added foods for Roo and some not so normal foods for us. 4 cans of carrots, 2 jars of pickles, 15lbs potatoes, beef bouillon, comfort snack foods, hot cocoa mix, 'dry' shampoo, and about 12 more Synthroid pills to my stash.


----------



## md1911

I am adding a woman I love to my ore list. She is learning to can food and likes helping me prep


----------



## dixiemama

I think its the smaller size wagon. I know absolutely NOTHING about it other than its all original, can seat 6.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I just bought another 12 cans of chilli for $1.00 each, bought a knife sharpening tool, and put another $20 into my cash stash.


----------



## LincTex

dixiemama said:


> I think its the smaller size wagon. I know absolutely NOTHING about it other than its all original, can seat 6.


Yeah see, we had a '84 LTD wagon with a TB EFI 3.8 liter V6 in it.

Dixie, I sent you a PM about the wagon and you never replied.


----------



## musketjim

Had to buy new laptop. so still learning particulars. Bought a new .22 air rifle, finding ammo for a regular .22 is almost impossible up here. Haven't seen any in several months. Can find a little .22 magnum once in awhile for my buddy. Wife baked a lot of caramel rolls and regular rolls for our friends. We always give the gift of food.


----------



## faithmarie

GoatHollow...






I thought I would post the monthly sales&#8230;
Thursday, December 5, 2013

YEAR ROUND PRESERVING AND FOOD STORAGE
As the cold weather at this time of year begins to make it's presence known in earnest, many folks are thinking about the end of the canning and preserving season. Self sufficiency is as much a journey as it is a destination though, so dig your canner and dehydrator back out of storage, and let's get busy!!

Did you know that most products at your local Supermarket have an annual cycle of when they can be found on sale? By understanding the "Grocery sales cycle" we can take advantage of the annual sales trends at our local grocery store, and in the process save a pile of money!!! The Holidays for example are a great time to find a number of items on sale. Here's a list of items to look for (By month,) if you're a savvy shopper you can find these items at the best price and, stock up on them for storage and preservation!

January;
(Super Bowl, New years, after Christmas, look for deals on ham, and turkey!)
Oatmeal, and Granola products, ingredients to make Chili, Snack foods, Oranges, Pears, Grapefruit, Tangerines, Broccoli, Carrots, Cauliflower, Celery, Chard, Collards, Kale, Kiwi, Avocado, Cabbage, Spinach, Crackers, Cheese.
February;

(Valentines, Chinese New year.) Artichoke, Asparagus, Raspberries, Potatoes, Strawberries, Broccoli, Carrots, Cauliflower, Celery, Chard, Collards, Kale, Kiwi, Avocado, Spinach, Canned meats, Soy Sauce, Teriyaki Sauce, Noodles, Canned Water Chestnuts.
March;
(Frozen foods month, St. Patrick's Day.) Artichoke, Asparagus, Haas Avocado, Broccoli, Cabbage, Carrots, Cauliflower, Celery, Chard, Collards, Fennel, Kale, Leek, Lemon, Lime, Mushrooms, Spring Onions, Orange, Peas, Radish, Rhubarb, Spinach, Strawberries, Tangerines, Frozen veggies Corned Beef.
April;
(Easter, Earth Day.) Ham, Eggs, Spices, Baking Supplies: Sugar, Spices, Baking Mixes, Chocolate Chips, Butter, Coconut, Marshmallows, Brownie Mix, Cake Mixes, Artichokes, Asparagus, Beets, Broccoli, Cabbages, Carrots, Grapefruit, Haas Avocado, Mushrooms, Onions, Peas, Rhubarb, Organic foods.
May;
(Memorial Day, Cinco De Mayo.) BBQ Sauce, Condiments, Charcoal, Salad Dressing, Potato Chips, Dips, Grilling Meats, Hot Dogs, Hamburger Meat, Marinade, Salad Greens, Salsa, Tortillas, Canned Green Chilles, Asparagus, Avocado, Beans, Green, Beets, Blackberries, Carrots, Sweet Vidalia Onions, Peas, New Potatoes, Raspberries, Strawberries.

June;
(National Dairy Month, Look for 4th of July sales to start.) Eggs, Milk, Ice Cream, Cheese, Cream Cheese, Butter, Yogurt, Whipping Cream, Whipped Cream, Cool Whip, Hot Dogs, Hamburgers, BBQ Sauce, Ketchup, Condiments, Apricots, Blackberries, Blueberries, Boysenberries, Cherries, Corn, Cucumber, Eggplant, Grapes, Honeydew, Nectarines, Peaches, Potatoes, Raspberries, Red Onions, Squash, Summer, Strawberries, Sweet Vidalia Onions, Tomatoes, Watermelon. Of course you should be harvesting your own organic produce by now!

July;
(National Ice Cream Month, more 4th of July sales.) Hot Dogs, Hamburger, BBQ Sauce, Ketchup, Condiments, Asian Pears, Bartlett Pears, Green Beans, Blueberries, Sweet Corn, Cucumber, Eggplant, Figs, Garlic, Grapes, Nectarines, Onions, Red, Valencia Oranges, Peaches, Sweet/Bell Peppers, Plums, Potatoes, Summer Squash, Tomatoes, Watermelon.
August;
(Back to school. How's your garden doing by now?) Pudding cups, Lunch meat, Gravenstein Apples, Green Beans, Dry Beans, Berries, Corn, Cucumber, Eggplant, Figs, Grapes, Melons, Onion, Peaches, Bartlett Pears, Bell Pepper, Plums, Raspberries, Summer Squash, Tomatillos, Tomatoes (Get better tomatoes at your Farmer's market!) (You can also find Bleach on sale in August.)
September;
(Labor Day.) Apples, Artichokes, Beans, Bell Peppers, Chili Peppers, Cucumber, Eggplant, Grapes, Onion, Valencia Orange, Asian Pears, Bartlett Pears, Pomegranate, Summer Squash, Tomatillo, Watermelon, Winter Squash, Watch for Labor Day meat specials.
October;
Evaporated Milk, Baking Chips, Butter, Almonds, Apples, Artichokes, Arugula, Beets, Broccoli, Brussels Sprouts, Cabbages, Chard, Chestnuts, Cranberries, Lemons, Parsnip, Pears, Pomegranate, Potatoes, Sweet Potatoes, Pumpkin, Spinach, Squash.
November;
(Turkey Day!) Nuts, Chocolate Chips, Evaporated Milk, Sweetened Condensed Milk, Coconut, Cake Mixes, Soup, Broth, Vegetables, Fruits, Spaghetti Sauce, Turkey, Canned Pumpkin, Boxed Potatoes, Gravy Mixes, Frozen Pies, Cranberry Sauce, Jello, Anjou Pears, Beets, Broccoli, Brussels Sprouts, Cabbages, Carrots, Celery, Comice Pears, Cranberries, Kiwi, Lemons, Orange, Potato, Squash, Yams, Ham.
December;
(Merry Christmas!) Egg Nog, Deli Platters, Instant Potatoes, Gravy Mixes, Frozen Pies, Cranberry Sauce, Jello, Marshmallows. Sour Cream Dips, Crackers, Chips, Soda, Ham, Flour, Sugar, Butter, Cream, Cake Mix, Brownie Mix, Muffin Mix, Breads, Pie Crust, Marshmallow, Whipped cream, Turkey, Soup, Broth, Condensed Milk, Anjou Pears, Bok Choy, Bosc Pears, Broccoli, Brussels Sprouts, Carrots, Cauliflower, Celery, Dates, Grapefruit, Haas Avocados, Kale, Kiwi, Kumquat, Lemon, Napa Cabbage, Oranges, Sweet Potatoes, Red Cabbage, Rutabaga, Savoy Cabbage, Spinach, Winter Squash, Yams, Turnips, Potatoes.

Of course as Homesteaders, our emphasis SHOULD be on self sufficiency, and producing our own foods, but by understanding these grocery sales cycles, and using them to our advantage, we can save a lot of money. Stocking up on these items when on sale, and finding ways to preserve them for year round use, can add to the foods that we grow on our own!


----------



## ZangLussuria

New townhouse is now run on all LED. I can light 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, laundry area living/dining and the porch for a total of only 86.5 watts. Will add 1 or 2 more lights but even without, the whole place is really bright. Brightest place on our row when I compare the lighting.
I was able to find cool white ones as opposed to daylight temp ones. Easier on the eyes and the house doesn't look like an office.

Tested my 2 inverter type airconditioning units. Rating is 1080W initially then goes down and maintains only 270W. Stays steady since the compressor doesn't go through the stop&start cycle to maintain the temp. So efficient that even keeping it on a low setting will cool ambient temp of 78F with 82% humidity. I'm happy with the purchase.

Will be putting in a high efficiency refrigerator as well. I wish I could have gotten an inverter type as well but I got a good price on this. Has LED interior lighting as well.

Now to save up for a good washing machine...


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Well folks, I wrapped up a pretty challenging semester at college. I did pretty well from the grade reports I've got back so far. Just waiting on one more. I now have a pretty good understanding of many types of animals, big and small, how they affect their environments and the types of tissues they contain. 
Also, decent knowledge of how chemicals interact and what they produce be it a release of energy, a reduction of energy, motion etc. 
I've also gained a pretty interesting understanding of genetics and how all life's structures are built, peptide by peptide.
The brain preps are coming along nicely.

As for items. I got a couple of paracord wrapped knives on the way. $6.00 each and free shipping. Also some new hunting supplies including some much wanted ammo for the 3030 that I inherited. 
I hope everyone is getting into the holiday spirit, whatever holiday you celebrate, may it bring you peace, joy and some time with loved ones.


----------



## musketjim

Went to friends house and caught up on Doomsday Preppers episodes as well as One Mans Wilderness Parts 1 & 2. 20 miles on treadmill Thurs. nite. 42 total miles for the week.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I picked up 12 cans of Beef Stew for $1.00 each at the Dollar Tree.


----------



## Grimm

4 gallons of milk, 4lbs butter, jumbo bag of chocolate chips, a brand new car, 4lbs of cheese, 10lbs rice, 4 new-to-me cast iron skillets, new netbook, hot cocoa mix, cat food, and 5dz eggs.

The cats found a mouse nest full of 'pinkies' in the basement. I have been finding dead and half eaten pinkies left and right! So when I was at the pet store getting them food I picked up a few extra treats for their hard work.


----------



## Wellrounded

Grimm said:


> 4 gallons of milk, 4lbs butter, jumbo bag of chocolate chips, a brand new car, 4lbs of cheese, 10lbs rice, 4 new-to-me cast iron skillets, new netbook, hot cocoa mix, cat food, and 5dz eggs.
> 
> The cats found a mouse nest full of 'pinkies' in the basement. I have been finding dead and half eaten pinkies left and right! So when I was at the pet store getting them food I picked up a few extra treats for their hard work.


Glad to hear about the car, hope it's a winner


----------



## Grimm

Wellrounded said:


> Glad to hear about the car, hope it's a winner


2014 Nissan Versa Sedan striped down base model with the platinum bumper to bumper warranty. I hate having a car loan but seeing as how it was needed and we had no other option... Good thing is I'll have it paid off in a year.

Now to sell the Jeep...


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Took delivery of a Camp Chef 2 burner propane stove recommended by Genevieve. Thanks, girl. Also a cast iron griddle.

Baked one of the turkeys today and have broth going on the range. Canning tomorrow. Happy, happy!!!


----------



## Hooch

I just got a $100.00 gift card from the sheriff assn I belong too! I didnt realize we were doing that this year but surplus $$ comes back to us! Yay!! so I will be buying stuff to can..I have a dog from the pound Im nursing back to health so Ill get stuff for the doggies n some preps I've been wanting..yay yay yay!! 

Grimm: I dont know if to congrat you on the new car or not...I hate car loans...I hope my truck is the last I ever have to buy new..but Im glad you got the transportation worked out...you need a reliable ride. bummer the jeep isnt working out..loved my jeep!


----------



## dixiemama

Boss gave me my Christmas bonus and it was double from last years. Also informed me I'm getting a raise next year! Stocked up on maternity kit stuff and will be hitting those after Christmas sales!!!

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

dixiemama said:


> Boss gave me my Christmas bonus and it was double from last years. Also informed me I'm getting a raise next year! Stocked up on maternity kit stuff and will be hitting those after Christmas sales!!!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


Cool! They doubled our bonus this year to! Course 2x nothin still be nothin. 

Nice that yall can use it fer stuff ya really wan't though.


----------



## tleeh1

Some of our Christmas 'mad money' went for 240 rds of 223 for the ar -- whohooo!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Made plans to do some work on some of the hunting tools that I inherited. Also, before Christmas, I picked up a deer I had processed. For now on, I'm butchering them myself.


----------



## timmie

got 3 nectarine trees , 5 pear trees , 12 peach trees and a fig tree planted this Friday. also got a newborn bull calf that we have to bottle feed. will be planting apples and blueberries next week.:2thumb:


----------



## Hooch

I used my gift card from work and got some various good stuff, mostly groceries but I got some new socks too. I got a good deal on some Chicken thighs and they are carrying 25 pound bags of Montana Wheat Berries!! So I got one. I noticed walmart is carrying more Made In The USA stuff. I try to purchase USA stuff only but it is very hard to do. 

I went to the local thrift shop and found a full size beautiful pastal yellow colored wool blanket for $5.00 !! So I snagged it, it is in great shape, has no stains or holes and I feel like it was a great score. 

A local grocery store is closing here and are offering 50 to 70 % off stuff, so yesterday I figured if they had any good deals left. They did and so I grabbed up a few items.


----------



## Grimm

Made a Run to Costco for milk, butter, cereal, bacon and some canned goods.

Put aside some cash to make an extra payment on the car. Hope to make double payments every month.


----------



## NSAdataCollector

Got both of my sons started on prepping with a backpack, headlamps, can openers, multi tools, sleeping bag, waterproof matches, fire starters, dust mask, emergency blankets, garbage & resealable bags, whistles, tape, boot laces, water purification tablets, signal mirrors, travel rolls of TP, & taking them hiking on the appalachian trail this week.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## musketjim

Spent Christmas week at BOL. Had a very difficult hike in during a winter storm. Exhausted when I got there. Temperature dropped to -40 while I was there. Hard getting anything done at those temps. Hands get cold and chainsaw struggles. Dropped several large trees. They'll be ready for ripping in the spring. Very quiet and peaceful the whole week. You have to be a moron to be out in the sticks at that temp. :nuts: Just kidding, a lot of trappers run trap lines farther out than where I am. That impresses me.:2thumb:


----------



## Grimm

Quick run down the mountain with Roo to give K a chance to haul more wood to the cabin and get some yard work done before the next snow.

Grabbed a few jars of coconut oil and some produce for our New Years meal. Also got a new binder for my household binder. The old one was way too small. Lots of paperwork before the new year starts...


----------



## Viking

ContinualHarvest said:


> Also, before Christmas, I picked up a deer I had processed. For now on, I'm butchering them myself.


I learned from others many years ago that had elk and venison processed at butchers and it seems they were never too happy with the results, often claiming that the meat they got back was not as much as they thought it should be or they didn't think it came from the animal they had killed. Anyway I read an article in a hunting magazine that talked about boning the meat out, avoiding the fat and bones if one didn't like the "wild" taste. Frankly I don't mind a certain wild flavor but I know that how meat is handled, like cooling the carcase down as soon as possible and aging at the right temp, can make a real difference. I have an old Hotpoint refrigerator that was probably build in the early 1950's that works great for aging, it has just the right temp to keep the surface of aging meat dry.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Viking said:


> I learned from others many years ago that had elk and venison processed at butchers and it seems they were never too happy with the results, often claiming that the meat they got back was not as much as they thought it should be or they didn't think it came from the animal they had killed. Anyway I read an article in a hunting magazine that talked about boning the meat out, avoiding the fat and bones if one didn't like the "wild" taste. Frankly I don't mind a certain wild flavor but I know that how meat is handled, like cooling the carcase down as soon as possible and aging at the right temp, can make a real difference. I have an old Hotpoint refrigerator that was probably build in the early 1950's that works great for aging, it has just the right temp to keep the surface of aging meat dry.


I'm just more concerned with the cost. After watching some videos and and learning more about animal anatomy, I 'm pretty sure I can do it myself for 1/4 of the cost. I've got the knives, just need the butchers paper.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Well, my accomplishments this week were rather pedestrian in comparison; I just put away another $20 into my cash stash, got an ice scraper and a tire pressure gauge for my car.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Foreverautumn said:


> Well, my accomplishments this week were rather pedestrian in comparison; I just put away another $20 into my cash stash, got an ice scraper and a tire pressure gauge for my car.


Still, it was something put away for the future.


----------



## camo2460

Inherited several guns from the FIL (who has since passed), a Bersa .380 a bersa 
.22 and a .40 Glock along with a truck load of ammo.


----------



## headhunter

ContinualHarvest said:


> I'm just more concerned with the cost. After watching some videos and and learning more about animal anatomy, I 'm pretty sure I can do it myself for 1/4 of the cost. I've got the knives, just need the butchers paper.


CH, by doing it yourself you can limit the amount of hair you have to fight with (using a blade shaped like the blunt one on a "Swing Blade" knife you can make the first cuts for skinning the legs and most other things wo any hair contamination because you are lifting the hide up and away before it is cut- works slick). Cutting the meat so it lies cross grained on your plate makes for easier chewing. Its your meat so, if you make a mistake- so what!
Make sure to double wrap the meat to fight "freezer burn". Plastic wrap ( a double layer) between steaks help to seperate meat in the packages if you desire to eat only a portion of a package.
The last time we had deer processed was in the mid 70s. Temperatures were in the high 80s so leaving Wyoming we filled the deers' chest cavity with block ice, and put one block between their back legs and tied them shut. We closed the door to the topper and headed across South Dakota and almost all of Minnesota. The meat was cool when we got home , but the outside temps were still too high too allow the meat to remain firm for processing. So, off to the processor they went.
The good part is once you process deer it works for antelope and elk too.


----------



## Viking

headhunter said:


> CH, by doing it yourself you can limit the amount of hair you have to fight with (using a blade shaped like the blunt one on a "Swing Blade" knife you can make the first cuts for skinning the legs and most other things wo any hair contamination because you are lifting the hide up and away before it is cut- works slick). Cutting the meat so it lies cross grained on your plate makes for easier chewing. Its your meat so, if you make a mistake- so what!
> Make sure to double wrap the meat to fight "freezer burn". Plastic wrap ( a double layer) between steaks help to seperate meat in the packages if you desire to eat only a portion of a package.
> The last time we had deer processed was in the mid 70s. Temperatures were in the high 80s so leaving Wyoming we filled the deers' chest cavity with block ice, and put one block between their back legs and tied them shut. We closed the door to the topper and headed across South Dakota and almost all of Minnesota. The meat was cool when we got home , but the outside temps were still too high too allow the meat to remain firm for processing.


Great info. One other thing I learned years ago was that because of the enzymes in the meat if the carcase wasn't cooled down right away the meat would actually gain heat from the enzyme activity. That's why gutting right away is so important and as well getting the hide off as soon as possible. When there is snow around I have cleaned the carcase out with it and it cools down quickly. I've tasted some venison and elk that I know had the hide on too long and they were pretty gamey.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Thanks for the info. I've got a nifty tool for getting the hide off. It's a hooked blade used to separate the dermis from the epidermis. I know from killing small game how to get the guts out cutting away mesentery tissues and harvesting the heart and liver. 
Last time we processed a deer at home, I was too small to really remember much. 
Glad the web has so much information!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Today, I checked out the goodwill for camping gear. Goodwill has really not had much in it lately. No cast iron this time, no hiking packs (I'm looking for a new day pack and to make a new GHB for the car). No tents or anything. Oh well. Guess people haven't got rid of their old stuff to make room for the new yet.

I made two altoid tine survival kits. Nowhere near comprehensive, but hey, it's an altoid tin.
The kits include...
3 Stormproff matches

1 small birthday candle
1 eyeglass wipe (alcohol pad)
3 bandaids
1 small safety pin
20 feet of 8lb test fishing line
10 feet of black 550 paracord
3 rubberbands (to hold things together)
1 razor blade
I plan on adding a space blanket to each kit.


----------



## Viking

ContinualHarvest said:


> Today, I checked out the goodwill for camping gear. Goodwill has really not had much in it lately. No cast iron this time, no hiking packs (I'm looking for a new day pack and to make a new GHB for the car). No tents or anything. Oh well. Guess people haven't got rid of their old stuff to make room for the new yet.


Well if Goodwill and the Salvation Army stores are anything like here in S.W. Oregon, they've gone "Up town". More clothing, furniture and less outdoor, tools and electronics. I've called them out a few times because of the steep prices, once they had cheap used auto safety stands that were price higher than brand new ones from Harbor Freight. We used to get 50 cent T-shirts from a bin, now they are priced $2.99 to $6.00. I don't know how the homeless can afford used clothing when we can't even afford to buy used stuff for a decent price.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Viking said:


> Well if Goodwill and the Salvation Army stores are anything like here in S.W. Oregon, they've gone "Up town". More clothing, furniture and less outdoor, tools and electronics. I've called them out a few times because of the steep prices, once they had cheap used auto safety stands that were price higher than brand new ones from Harbor Freight. We used to get 50 cent T-shirts from a bin, now they are priced $2.99 to $6.00. I don't know how the homeless can afford used clothing when we can't even afford to buy used stuff for a decent price.


I agree that something fish has been going on with Goodwill. Their CEO is making millions, while raising prices dramatically, yet they still pay their workers at or less than minimum wage.


----------



## dixiemama

My son got a new pair of work boots. 10 years old and wears an 8 in mens

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## timmie

got a gallon of pecans shelled out.


----------



## 21601mom

Foreverautumn said:


> Well, my accomplishments this week were rather pedestrian in comparison; I just put away another $20 into my cash stash, got an ice scraper and a tire pressure gauge for my car.


Thanks for sharing. Your post reminded me I needed tire gauges for both cars. Ran to Walmart, picked up both and have placed in car. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Spent time today sharpening my knives. Took a while with the little carbide and ceramic sharpener I have. But, I got each blade to cut a sheet of paper without any effort at all.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

I vacuum packed a lot of X-mas candy  Cheap right now and the candy I packed last year is still as fresh as when I packed it... Stores are running thin right now but Valentines Day is coming up...


----------



## ContinualHarvest

All of the rabbit meat is cut up and packed in press n seal. It's now all frozen. Nice little haul. 
Today, I'm looking over my Organic Chemistry tip book. Just a couple mor weeks until class starts back up!


----------



## goshengirl

camo2460 said:


> Inherited several guns from the FIL (who has since passed), a Bersa .380 a bersa
> .22 and a .40 Glock along with a truck load of ammo.


I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure he's smiling down right now, knowing that his treasures will be well-cared for.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

My "Survival kit in a can" arrived today. Perfect size for the car. It's not all inclusive but additional to the car kit I already have. 
Got some extra fluid for the Zippo and some canned goods on clearance. 
Every little bit counts.


----------



## Grimm

Forced myself to make the Costco run even though the family are all sick with chest colds. Got the weekly milk, butter and meat on top of the 5 gallons of water, case of juice boxes (for Roo), cold meds to replace what we are using, vinegar, and dry goods.

Also inventoried our stored water...

Excuse me while I climb back into bed and hope I don't sleep through til morning...!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Found an incredible deal on pork sirloin roast today and bought 16 pounds which was 2 large pieces. Now I don't know what to do with it. We don't care much for pork roast but I have been buying it and canning it when I find some good deals. The family will eat it. Any suggestions on what I should do with it? I normally can it plain with just salt.

Also bought 33 pounds of bottom round rump roast in 2 pieces. Cut it into 8 pieces and put it in the freezer for now. I will can it later.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Do you like pulled pork sandwiches??? Here's just one recipe/instructions I found...

http://canninggranny.blogspot.com/2012/02/canning-pulled-pork-barbecue.html


----------



## ContinualHarvest

My emergency window breaker/seatbelt cutters arrived. I banded them to the Altoids car survival kits I made. One in each car. I'll be adding non sloughing stub candles to each car kit too. I just have to find some in metal cans or a way to get them into cans. They have to be tough enough to not melt in the summer heat either. I guess I've got some research to do.

I've only had a little time and even less money but I got a few preps in this season.


----------



## Grimm

ContinualHarvest said:


> My emergency window breaker/seatbelt cutters arrived. I banded them to the Altoids car survival kits I made. One in each car. I'll be adding non sloughing stub candles to each car kit too. I just have to find some in metal cans or a way to get them into cans. They have to be tough enough to not melt in the summer heat either. I guess I've got some research to do.


Make your own candles in thin plastic forms. Don't remove them from the forms and store as is.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Grimm said:


> Make your own candles in thin plastic forms. Don't remove them from the forms and store as is.


I was looking at Beeswax because it has a higher relative melting point of 146 degrees F. I think that would stand up in the truck of a car better than paraffin.


----------



## tsrwivey

Revamped the 20 month olds BOB yesterday. I replaced the liquid meds with chewables, updated clothing/shoes/diapers, added new toys: an inflatable mini beachball, travel size Aquadoodle, Lauri toddler tote, big metal spoon & set of stacking cups for dirt digging, quiet busy book, 2 matchbox cars, bubbles, small Playdoh. 
New food/snacks: goldfish crackers, peanut butter, Pedialyte dry packs, toddler ravioli (4), Cheerios, FD fruit, nonsticky suckers, milk boxes, water. 
Misc supplies: no spill snack cup, pacifier with keeper, insulated water bottle holder, sports top for water bottle, toddler spoon & fork, toothbrush/paste, emergency & regular blanket, glow in the dark necklaces/sticks, diaper wipes, hand sanitizer, raincoat, & leash.


----------



## Grimm

tsrwivey said:


> Revamped the 20 month olds BOB yesterday. I replaced the liquid meds with chewables, updated clothing/shoes/diapers, added new toys: an inflatable mini beachball, travel size Aquadoodle, Lauri toddler tote, big metal spoon & set of stacking cups for dirt digging, quiet busy book, 2 matchbox cars, bubbles, small Playdoh.
> New food/snacks: goldfish crackers, peanut butter, Pedialyte dry packs, toddler ravioli (4), Cheerios, FD fruit, nonsticky suckers, milk boxes, water.
> Misc supplies: no spill snack cup, pacifier with keeper, insulated water bottle holder, sports top for water bottle, toddler spoon & fork, toothbrush/paste, emergency & regular blanket, glow in the dark necklaces/sticks, diaper wipes, hand sanitizer, raincoat, & leash.


Dog leash or toddler leash?


----------



## dixiemama

Aint they the same :what:


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Do you like pulled pork sandwiches??? Here's just one recipe/instructions I found...
> 
> http://canninggranny.blogspot.com/2012/02/canning-pulled-pork-barbecue.html


That is a good idea, but I thought pulled pork was made from pork butt. Can you make it from the sirloin?


----------



## dixiemama

I make it from sirloin, butt or ribs. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## SouthCentralUS

dixiemama said:


> I make it from sirloin, butt or ribs.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


How do you cook the sirloin for pulled pork? BTW, thanks.


----------



## dixiemama

Low and slow. Trim, rub (if desired) with your fave rub or cube for easier shredding. Put on grill (or in slow cooker) and spritz with apple juice until done. I don't go by temps, but by feel for doneness. Then shred and add fave sauce. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Do you like pulled pork sandwiches??? Here's just one recipe/instructions I found...
> 
> http://canninggranny.blogspot.com/2012/02/canning-pulled-pork-barbecue.html


I would follow the canning instruction in this video... The sirloin will can fine... Butt is just stringier and easier to pull is all....


----------



## smaj100

Dropped off my deer this morning at the processor and lord have mercy he had a cooler full, 15 head laying on the ground waiting to go in the cooler, and he estimated another 100+ coming in today on the final day of the season. I asked him if he would like any free help in trade to learn how to cut, wrap and process my own deer meat. He said sure come on any time we are open I am welcome. He said they'll be cutting deer for the next month or so to get it all done. So i'm planning on going over 1 or 2 days on the weekend for a few hours each day to learn the craft and help him out a little.


----------



## Grimm

smaj100 said:


> Dropped off my deer this morning at the processor and lord have mercy he had a cooler full, 15 head laying on the ground waiting to go in the cooler, and he estimated another 100+ coming in today on the final day of the season. I asked him if he would like any free help in trade to learn how to cut, wrap and process my own deer meat. He said sure come on any time we are open I am welcome. He said they'll be cutting deer for the next month or so to get it all done. So i'm planning on going over 1 or 2 days on the weekend for a few hours each day to learn the craft and help him out a little.


Lucky duck!


----------



## tsrwivey

Grimm said:


> Dog leash or toddler leash?


Well, we'll start with the toddler one but that boy is kinda slippery so we might have to upgrade


----------



## SouthCentralUS

When I got home from work today, DH had dug out my Coleman 520 GI pocket stove, cleaned it out and had boiled water on it. He said it boiled water in very few minutes. It was made between August and December 1948, back when things were not made to be disposable. Love the fact that it came in it's own pot and another pot is the cover.


----------



## goshengirl

Over the summer our six girls (chickens, buckeyes) went down to three, due to racoons getting them. Three is just not enough. 

So this past weekend my husband picked up six more girls (buckeyes and barred rocks) off of craigslist - the barred rocks are just starting to lay, and the buckeyes will be soon. 

In addition, he got a roo - a big buckeye we've named 'Brutus' (OSU fans will understand). Having a rooster is new for us. Hubs liked the idea of having a roo to protect the ladies. I liked the idea of having a roo so that we can hatch chicks and build the flock - both for laying and for meat - just in case...


----------



## ContinualHarvest

New Buck 100 Hunter folding knife arrived. Christmas present from my parents. I've got more paracord and stormproof matches on the way too.Amazon gift cards are nice.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Ordered seeds to grow spice bushes. Can't wait to start the seeds.


----------



## catdog6949

*First 2014 update's......*

Mostly food, but a few hardware item's;

2 power strips for tablet's
10 cans of jumbo raveolie's
5 can's baked bean's
4 cream corn
10.00 roll of qaurter's for vending machine's

Also went through B.O.B reduced weight from 47.7 pound's to 41.2 pound's

Scale that measure's up too 250 gram's for my silver and gold trading.

Cat and Turtle


----------



## Freyadog

Our prep cost us 1200$+.yep...Thumper went and bought R30 for up under this house. This bad spell of below zero weather did it for us. Got staples to attach it and also the wires to make sure it does not sag. 

Ordered a few dried goods from be prepared. Now I am in the market for a non- electric waffle iron. Maybe look at Lehman's and see what they offer.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Freyadog said:


> Our prep cost us 1200$+.yep...Thumper went and bought R30 for up under this house. This bad spell of below zero weather did it for us. Got staples to attach it and also the wires to make sure it does not sag.
> 
> Ordered a few dried goods from be prepared. Now I am in the market for a non- electric waffle iron. Maybe look at Lehman's and see what they offer.


Lehman's has nice waffle irons but I bought mine at Wisemans Trading Company for $13.95

http://www.wisementrading.com/outdoorcooking/castiron.htm They have a lot of things I haven't found anywhere else... Beanie


----------



## LincTex

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Lehman's has nice waffle irons but I bought mine at Wisemans Trading Company for $13.95


A local Farm & Ranch called Atwood's sells the full Lodge line as well as many Cracker Barrel stores.


----------



## Grimm

Started 3-52 week savings jars. One is for larger prep items that we don't have now. My thoughts were solar set up to help lower the electric bill or even a canned ham. The second is for Roo. The third is for a rainy day- different than our emergency fund which is only for emergencies. 

I placed all of them in empty wine bottles so the money can go in but can't come out without breaking the bottle. Sneaky, ain't I.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> My thoughts were solar set up to help lower the electric bill or... only for emergencies.


If you lean towards the small side, you can do a small version of this for only about $100... that's just 2 bucks a week for 52 weeks!

$4 bucks a week would be *$208*, and that will actually build a system capable of doing a LOT of things Including running most power tools and kitchen appliances for brief (yet very useful) periods of time, and still have some effective lighting at night.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/d-i-y-solar-generator-less-than-500-a-15496/



Grimm said:


> I placed all of them in empty wine bottles so the money can go in but can't come out without breaking the bottle. Sneaky, ain't I.


No, a bent coat hanger will "fish" them bills all out just fine!


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> If you lean towards the small side, you can do a small version of this for only about $100... that's just 2 bucks a week for 52 weeks!
> 
> $4 bucks a week would be *$208*, and that will actually build a system capable of doing a LOT of things Including running most power tools and kitchen appliances for brief (yet very useful) periods of time, and still have some effective lighting at night.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/d-i-y-solar-generator-less-than-500-a-15496/
> 
> No, a bent coat hanger will "fish" them bills all out just fine!


The 52 week system is depositing money in the amount reflecting the week of the year. Week #1 is $1, week #2 is $2 and so on. By the end of the year or by week #52 there should be $1,378.00 saved. I figure that amount every year for Roo would help with college since she has a trust for her education or be a nice sized dowry by the time she is 18. 

As for the coat hanger... KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT! The last thing I need is K seeing that over my shoulder and stealing my money!


----------



## LincTex

Well.... anyways, this is just for you!

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/d-i-y-solar-generator-less-than-208-a-23287/


----------



## Freyadog

Grimm said:


> Started 3-52 week savings jars. One is for larger prep items that we don't have now. My thoughts were solar set up to help lower the electric bill or even a canned ham. The second is for Roo. The third is for a rainy day- different than our emergency fund which is only for emergencies.
> 
> I placed all of them in empty wine bottles so the money can go in but can't come out without breaking the bottle. Sneaky, ain't I.


Have mine in a glass gallon apple cider bottle.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> Have mine in a glass gallon apple cider bottle.


I didn't have one so I used the wine bottles I got from my mom for a craft project. I like that the neck is longer than my fingers. I'll have to keep my eyes open for a cider jug.


----------



## ZangLussuria

Officially moved into the new townhouse. Still a lot of stuff in boxes.
Making it more efficient. The place is generally cooler than the last place we lived in (condo).
Running 100 LED lighting now and all the lights in the house combined is under 100 watts.
My airconditioners are inverter units and sometimes even the lowest setting is enough to keep us cool in 30C/86F weather.

www.penguinaircon.com/index.php/Algarve-Air-Conditioning/inverter.html


----------



## ksmama10

Well, all lab results are in and I had my chat with the doctor yesterday. Two Sundays back, the pastor talked about " what is your ONE thing God wants to you focus on." While I don't have breast cancer or fibroids(yay!), I am at risk for heart disease and have pre diabetes....so, I suppose that shifts our prepping focus too. White rice and flour are taboo, and maybe my sugar will go farther. But it won't hurt the whole clan to learn to eat better..good thing my wheat grinder still works, even though it's stuck on fine grind. Might wrangle a fix or replacement eventually, if I'm using it more often..and then there's that kitchen aid and tortilla press in my Amazon wish list...whole wheat tortillas cost more than the others. Time to dust off my walking shoes and get serious about riding my lonely bike. Dh just got a trainer this week, when he gets a second bar thingy, I can use my bike on it too..the neighbor dog can't get me if he can't reach me.


----------



## Grimm

Started teaching Roo how to make bread. Her first loaf is in the oven. 

Only 2 years old and showing such an interest in cooking and baking. She helps cook dinner most nights (plays with a wooden spoon and an empty bowl at the counter while watching me cook/bake.). Today she helped knead the bread and watched everything combine in the mixer first.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> Started teaching Roo how to make bread. Her first loaf is in the oven.
> 
> Only 2 years old and showing such an interest in cooking and baking. She helps cook dinner most nights (plays with a wooden spoon and an empty bowl at the counter while watching me cook/bake.). Today she helped knead the bread and watched everything combine in the mixer first.


The key is to never let her think of it as W.O.R.K... Besides, bread dough is a bazillon times better than play dough anyday!


----------



## musketjim

Put in 44 miles this week getting ready for my 100 mile race. Picked up a few extra hours at work.


----------



## ZangLussuria

musketjim said:


> Put in 44 miles this week getting ready for my 100 mile race. Picked up a few extra hours at work.


Nice! I'm still just leading up to Marathon distance runs and Ironman distance triathlons.
My brother is training for a 100km trail run.


----------



## brightstar

Got our seeds for this years garden courtesy of a gift card to lowes  our 4 yr old was very excited to help us pick out seeds so we got her 5 pots to grow her own veggies in on the deck. All fast growing like radishes, etc so she gets the pay off without getting bored


----------



## catdog6949

*more barter stuff.......*

Well Silver dropped last week for the week( but just one day) was able too do my ride too the "LCS". Got;

2 oz's of Silver
3 Silv. Washington Qaurter's
14 Mercury Dime's

One of the oz's, is a 1981, that say's from "Stategic Silver Stock Pile", also U.S. Assay Office, San Fransisco. Anyhow take care.

Cat and Turtle.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to the pet store and the market. $50 in pet supplies for $11 with coupons. I loved seeing that this morning. That means my pet food budget can stretch farther this month since Winter is due for her boosters at the month's end.

Added 2lbs of black beans, flour, yeast, honey, shelf stable heavy cream, and lemons for my honey lemon syrup to our stores.

Got a quart of honey lemon made. Good to have on hand for colds and coughs. We used the batch I had while we were all sick the last 2 weeks.


----------



## musketjim

Read "Scott's Last Voyage" it was the story Of Capt. Scott's ill fated Antarctic South Pole attempt told thru journal entries and photos. It just helps me realize how little decisions and errors made now can have enormous and sometimes fatal downstream effects even in your best preps and plans.


----------



## tsrwivey

Added 4 cans of chicken, 5lbs of rice, a jar of peppercorns, & 2lbs of bean soup from the grocery. Ordered 12 cans of bread, 12 cans of Chef BoyRDee ravioli , 15 boxes of mac n cheese, big box of goldfish crackers, 24rolls of paper towels, & 36 rolls of toilet paper put on automatic shipment from Amazon. Prepping done automatically! :2thumb:


----------



## dixiemama

Working on home school curriculum for next year. Incorporating homesteading into the mix kills 2 birds with 1 stone. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm

Roo's first loaf of bread came out dense. I had tried a very basic recipe/formula rather than my trusty tried and true one. It still tastes good but is a heavy loaf. 

Soooooo, we made some more bread using my normal recipe. Soooooooo much better.  Roo actually enjoys kneading the dough and adding the flour while I mix it. She is understanding the basics which will make math easy to learn.

I can't keep her out of the kitchen now!


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> Roo's first loaf of bread came out dense. I had tried a very basic recipe/formula rather than my trusty tried and true one. It still tastes good but is a heavy loaf.
> 
> Soooooo, we made some more bread using my normal recipe. Soooooooo much better.  Roo actually enjoys kneading the dough and adding the flour while I mix it. She is understanding the basics which will make math easy to learn.
> 
> I can't keep her out of the kitchen now!


This made me think of the first loaf of bread I baked, without the help of my foster mom, it was dense as a year old French roll. That was about 60 years ago or so and I made it with info from a cook book, I just don't remember that I ate it as I think it was also hard as an iron bar. Great start for Roo .:2thumb:


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> This made me think of the first loaf of bread I baked, without the help of my foster mom, it was dense as a year old French roll. That was about 60 years ago or so and I made it with info from a cook book, I just don't remember that I ate it as I think it was also hard as an iron bar. Great start for Roo .:2thumb:


The crust is a bit hard too. That is because I over baked it by a few minutes. At least there wasn't a tunnel running down the middle of it! I'll use the rest of it for french toast later this week.

The current loaves just came out of the oven and they smell soooooo good. Roo is munching on a slice with butter right now. She is very excited about making bread that she was asking all weekend to make more!


----------



## Foreverautumn

Well, this weekend I put $200 into savings, another $20 into my emergency cash stash, and bought another dozen cans of spaghetti rings w/mini meatballs for 77¢ each. And tonight, in light of the chemical spill in West Virginia, I decided to pick up another 5 gallons of drinking water.

I should be well set for drinking water, for a week at least, should something like that happen here in Tucson.


----------



## tsrwivey

Made a coupon run & added another 10 cans of chicken($1 each),12 cans of salmon(50 cents each), 15 bottles of condiments(50 cents each), 200 paper plates($3.50), 20 toddler chicken sticks($1 each), 4 coffee creamers ($3.20 each), 10 rolls of gauze($.75 each), 20 lg gauze pads ($2), 20 cans chunky soup ($1 ea), 3 bottles Robatussin($4 ea), & another 6 months of daughters medicine (priceless). One step closer to my goal!


----------



## timmie

bought 10 [24 oz] bottles of catsup for 88 cents each and 10 jars of coffee creamer for 89 cents each.


----------



## dixiemama

Finally starting to add to our emergency fund and bigger/more food preps to our stash after a year of no choice but to dip in.

Rice, beans and spices are up to 3 months as is water. Meats are at 2 months, and garden is planned and laid out. Dog and cat food up to 4 months. Shew... slowly working up to our goal of 5 years. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Roo's first loaf of bread came out dense.


That is what happens with whole wheat flour... you can add a little more gluten to get it to rise bit more


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Grimm said:


> Roo's first loaf of bread came out dense. I had tried a very basic recipe/formula rather than my trusty tried and true one. It still tastes good but is a heavy loaf.
> 
> Soooooo, we made some more bread using my normal recipe. Soooooooo much better.  Roo actually enjoys kneading the dough and adding the flour while I mix it. She is understanding the basics which will make math easy to learn.
> 
> I can't keep her out of the kitchen now!


Care to share your tried and true bread recipe?


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Over the weekend, we had a special firearms season for deer. Bagged a 100lb doe (prior to field dressing). Spent a while dragging her out and it got dark. Could hear coyotes yapping and getting closer. The whole time I was hoping they would go after the big old gut pile I left behind instead of coming to investigate me dragging my kill.
Freezers will be full this year.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Spicebush (Lindera benzoin) seeds arrived today. I'll be getting them started soon. I want to do a whole hedge of the stuff.Also got some elderberry seeds I need to get started. Useful, native, perennial plants are great.


----------



## LincTex

ContinualHarvest said:


> Bagged a 100lb doe (prior to field dressing).


Are you sure that wasn't after? 100 lbs prior to field dressing is the size of a large dog, only about 25 lbs of meat.

We used to shoot deer in North Dakota that were well over 200 lbs after gutting out.


----------



## biobacon

Lost 3lbs so far this year


----------



## Lake Windsong

The last few weeks of conversations at work have been interesting. At least four (maybe five) of my coworkers are prepping to some extent. Nice to know, as they are all relatively good people. I tend to stick to the natural disaster/job loss theme when the subject comes up, and am keeping the extent of my preps under wraps, kinda like I do here.


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> Are you sure that wasn't after? 100 lbs prior to field dressing is the size of a large dog, only about 25 lbs of meat.
> 
> We used to shoot deer in North Dakota that were well over 200 lbs after gutting out.


There are pockets of 200+ pound deer in certain areas of Oregon, Washington and Colorado that I have been or hunted. When we lived in Colorado my wife saw a 235 lb. hanging gutted mule deer above Craig Colorado. When I lived in Washington there was an area in Easton just East of Seattle that had blacktail that dressed out over 200 lbs. and here in the S.W. Oregon Cascades in the North Umpqua River headwaters area there have been a number of blacktail that have dressed out over 200 lbs. Where we live in the coastal mountain range blacktail seldom get much over 100 lbs. dressed out, however over the 30 plus years we've lived here I have seen a few very large deer including a rare Cascade whitetail buck and for a long time we had an extremely large blacktail doe that hung around.


----------



## brightstar

Started 72 seeds in my indoor seedling green house. So excited to get our garden going since it was too late when we moved last year to get anything planted in between renovations. Picked up 8 propanes for my Coleman stove. Added to our FAK for bugging in. Started renovating our 1/2 bath that we never use in the laundry room into a canning/storage/whatever else I want room. Taking toilet out, switching sink to utility sink, putting in a chest freezer. It's a really big 1/2 bath that was wasted space in its current state.


----------



## LincTex

brightstar said:


> Picked up 8 propanes for my Coleman stove.


You really need this:
how to refill 1lb propane tanks

http://www.navagear.com/2009/08/27/how-to-refill-disposable-propane-cylinders/

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-completely-refill-a-1lb-disposable-propan/


----------



## Beaniemaster2

timmie said:


> bought 10 [24 oz] bottles of catsup for 88 cents each and 10 jars of coffee creamer for 89 cents each.


I hope you eat a lot of catsup 

Tomato products is something that doesn't last too long after the best by date due to the high acid content...
Most canned goods will last years past the due date but items like soups that has tomatoes in it you are lucky it's good a year later 

Just felt compelled to mention this... Beanie


----------



## timmie

Beaniemaster2 said:


> I hope you eat a lot of catsup
> 
> Tomato products is something that doesn't last too long after the best by date due to the high acid content...
> Most canned goods will last years past the due date but items like soups that has tomatoes in it you are lucky it's good a year later
> 
> Just felt compelled to mention this... Beanie



thanks for the info , but yes we do eat a lot of catsup.my sil puts it on everything.that's why i buy it on sale and rotate


----------



## brightstar

LincTex said:


> You really need this: how to refill 1lb propane tanks http://www.navagear.com/2009/08/27/how-to-refill-disposable-propane-cylinders/ http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-completely-refill-a-1lb-disposable-propan/


 Thanks! I get those for a really good deal (ie free!) from my husband's work. When they do employee cookouts they use them, bill them out, only use 1-2 out of 4 pack and the mgr puts the rest back for me (I used to work there too). Gotten a grill and turkey fryer for free the same way.


----------



## dixiemama

Re-evaluating our preps. E's cousin cld possibly be losing her kids and we will take the youngest 3 (dad not in picture, oldest is their half sis and will be going to her paternal grandparents) so our family will double overnight. These kids have been raised by BIG sheeple and know no other way of life. 

GHB to consider, double preps= twice as long to reach goal, medical conditions to evaluate and research how to naturally treat them (check babies). Got my work cut out for me.

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## LincTex

dixiemama said:


> .... our family will double overnight. ..... Got my work cut out for me.


YES YOU DO!! :eyebulge:


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Re-evaluating our preps. E's cousin cld possibly be losing her kids and we will take the youngest 3 (dad not in picture, oldest is their half sis and will be going to her paternal grandparents) so our family will double overnight. These kids have been raised by BIG sheeple and know no other way of life.


This is the reason I think we need to have a trade/exchange section on this forum. We can trade or share out grown kids clothing and toys with each other.


----------



## Grimm

Finally got my butt in gear to work on some of the projects I start and never finish or just didn't start. 

The big one: I pulled out my cotton yarn and started knitting up some dishcloths. I don't see the need to buy sponges if I can make cloths that can be washed.

Also planning Roo's birthday/Christmas gifts for the next few years. Got the patterns for Roo's dollhouse family. I already have the dollhouse kit. I thought she would like a dollhouse for her 4th birthday so a nice cloth doll family would be better than spending the money on porcelain dolls that will break. I have the furniture and accessories already. I had several dollhouses as a kid and saved some of the furniture when I sold the houses (dumb, I know.). Also have patterns (from the depression) for making furniture from cardboard and scrap cloth.

Working on my worm bin. At least still planning and doing the math. I really hate tossing my kitchen scraps. No chickens yet so the worms would be a good start and have many benefits for us.

Planning my garden. Still trying to figure out what is going on as far as the weather. Normally there are a few feet of snow on the ground by mid January. It has been in the 60s for the past few weeks. Not sure if we are going to get more snow or skip winter this year.


----------



## dixiemama

Good thing is, Bub is the oldest and I've Ben keeping his outgrown clothes for this very reason (its been in the works for some time). There is 1 girl and thankfully sis in law who is in our group has 2 that are older so we have been keeping their clothes too. 

Social worker said they were malnourished and growth restricted (duh, we've been trying to get her to buy healthier food but when you move 3 times in 9 months...).

E has been gathering scrap wood for our raised beds and has a drawing done of how the boys room is going to be (3 boys total, all getting storage beds), and evaluating what would be the best foods for the kids to get them where they need to be. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## catdog6949

*mid Jan. prepp's*

Bought a .10¢ Merc. AU in a plastic wrapper(not a slab). 1945. Normally I only buy junk, and silver bar's and round's? Anyone know what this is worth, I got it from a nieghbor, that needed money.

4 box's mac and cheese
2 hamburger helper's
2 pouns cheese for freezer stash

Cat and Turtle


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Good thing is, Bub is the oldest and I've Ben keeping his outgrown clothes for this very reason (its been in the works for some time). There is 1 girl and thankfully sis in law who is in our group has 2 that are older so we have been keeping their clothes too.
> 
> Social worker said they were malnourished and growth restricted (duh, we've been trying to get her to buy healthier food but when you move 3 times in 9 months...).
> 
> E has been gathering scrap wood for our raised beds and has a drawing done of how the boys room is going to be (3 boys total, all getting storage beds), and evaluating what would be the best foods for the kids to get them where they need to be.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


Will you be home schooling them too?


----------



## LincTex

catdog6949 said:


> Bought a .10¢ Merc. AU in a plastic wrapper(not a slab). 1945. Normally I only buy junk, and silver bar's and round's? Anyone know what this is worth,?


http://www.coinflation.com/coins/1916-1945-Silver-Mercury-Dime-Value.html


----------



## dixiemama

Yes. The school system here is 'A for effort' so they don't have much factual knowledge. Their curriculum is what I've been working on today (slow work day). I foresee a BUSY weekend for E and I :sly:


----------



## goshengirl

dixiemama, by all means speak up if there's any curriculum you're looking for. There's enough of us on here, someone may have what you need. 

Kudos to you.


----------



## Grimm

Had to get my blood test done so I stopped at the pet store for cat food. The big bag is the months food so I don't have to use our stores. I also grabbed some canned food and a toy for Winter while I was there. I saved enough using coupons that the canned food and toy ended up being free. Winter is excited by the toy and it seems to have helped with her cabin fever.

Now to get Roo to stop stealing the dog's toy...!


----------



## dixiemama

I have no idea on what to get! So far, she has them in school, but no stove to cook with so they are living on microwave stuff. 

I will be contacting CPS in the morning to let them know how to reach us when they take the kids (its not an if at this point). 

I've basically brainstormed what I think they need to learn and we will be tailoring it to their specific needs once we know what they are. They will have to be in school this term to satisfy CPS. 

Does anyone have any experience with children who are behind academically and emotionally (oldest boy is ADHD)? 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Does anyone have any experience with children who are behind academically and emotionally (oldest boy is ADHD)?


My nephew is 6 and still at a basic preschool level. He is repeating kindergarten again next fall.

At Roo's birthday party my mom spent a bit of time working with him on the basics he should have known but is completely clueless on. Mostly she made games out of the basic math and even used some of Roo's books and flash cards to teach him. After an hour she had him counting by fives and tens. He was even grasping basic fractions (using Roo's play pie slice set).

My mom has a soft spot for slow kids. If the schools weren't going down the drain she wouldn't have retired this past June.

Take a look at Teachers pay teachers. There are some great free lesson plans and units. If you sign up for their newsletter they send you links to 10 freebies in every email. They vary by age/grade. Be careful though. Some of them are Common Core based.

You should take a look for some grade level assessment tests so you can get an idea of where the boys are in their education.


----------



## Viking

dixiemama said:


> Re-evaluating our preps. E's cousin cld possibly be losing her kids and we will take the youngest 3 (dad not in picture, oldest is their half sis and will be going to her paternal grandparents) so our family will double overnight. These kids have been raised by BIG sheeple and know no other way of life.
> 
> GHB to consider, double preps= twice as long to reach goal, medical conditions to evaluate and research how to naturally treat them (check babies). Got my work cut out for me.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


I see this situation in our small town, can be very sad. A number of years ago we hid a friends grandchildren for a few days as the useless father was trying to get them to sell to pay off a drug debt, mom was a total druggy until she had a brain aneurism that scared her so bad she quit drugs and got religion. The whole family is still a mess. The grandson has a kid and is no longer with the mother and the granddaughter now has about four kids and I'm told is being a good mom. Anyway all the best to you in taking care of the children.


----------



## dixiemama

Thanks Grimm, E does too. Mom moved to IN a week ago today and took the kids with her. She didn't formally withdraw them from school, just left. E tried to talk her out of it or to leave the kids with us but she wldnt hear of it. School called to see why the kids weren't in school and when they found out she moved called CPS. They were back Tuesday morning at at the hospital for evaluation. 

E spoke with the kids doc and they are generally in good health, just haven't had good nutrition to grow as they shld. So lots of carbs, proteins, fruits and veggies since there are some mineral deficiencies. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Thanks Grimm, E does too. Mom moved to IN a week ago today and took the kids with her. She didn't formally withdraw them from school, just left. E tried to talk her out of it or to leave the kids with us but she wldnt hear of it. School called to see why the kids weren't in school and when they found out she moved called CPS. They were back Tuesday morning at at the hospital for evaluation.
> 
> E spoke with the kids doc and they are generally in good health, just haven't had good nutrition to grow as they shld. So lots of carbs, proteins, fruits and veggies since there are some mineral deficiencies.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


Depending on the ages of the kids maybe WIC or FS can help provide the extra food needed for them. I really hope you guys get some help to bring the boys back to proper health.

I know you wanted more kids and it looks like God provided you with 3!


----------



## dixiemama

Yes He will! 

That is something we will be looking at. D (boy) will be 8 Sunday, K (girl) will be 7 in July, and G (boy) will be 6 in August. They all are small (but so is mom so they cld be short genetically) and underweight. 

I'm going to speak with them this weekend and see how things are going and if they want to come to us. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## musketjim

Watched documentary based on Scott's Last Voyage which I just finished reading, by the photographer and film maker of his expedition. Watched it while putting 20 miles on treadmill.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Walked through China mart yesterday and saw gift sets of 2 Kershaw knives a flashlight for $20. I picked one up. Nice little blades and the LED light is bright.


----------



## tleeh1

dixiemama said:


> Yes He will!
> 
> That is something we will be looking at. D (boy) will be 8 Sunday, K (girl) will be 7 in July, and G (boy) will be 6 in August. They all are small (but so is mom so they cld be short genetically) and underweight.
> 
> I'm going to speak with them this weekend and see how things are going and if they want to come to us.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


I hope this is settled soon, Dixie, for the kids' sake. It's such a shame that this is not a unique situation in today's messed-up world. 

Just take it slow and easy with the kids -- don't try too much too soon. Once they start feeling comfortable, they'll start soaking up anything and everything you want to share with them. It's their unsettled situation that's the hardest part for them right now. Sounds like the most important thing right now is stability. And you and E sound like their best option. Praying for you and the kids. :flower:


----------



## Grimm

Ran to Costco last night. Got a case of canned dog food, peanut butter, trash bags, toothbrushes, honey, water, red pepper flakes and dried apple slices. Just dried goods since no one wanted to haul anything up the driveway in the dark. So this morning I made the trips back and forth.

Also got a carpet sweeper for power outages. With the 5 cats, the dog and a toddler the carpets get "hairy" fast. I figured it would help maintain a sense of normalcy and hygiene. The darn thing picks up the smallest crumbs!

Got another homeschool lesson book while I was out last night. I plan to start preschool with Roo at the end of the summer. She is so interested in learning I want to start now.


----------



## dixiemama

Grimm--- that's why we have hardwood and tile! I hate cleaning carpet.

Today is our deep clean day so everything was moved and E felt so good he even helped! He will be feeling it later tho. 

Grocery shopping this evening for cat/dog food, meats (on sale!) and extra staples. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Viking

dixiemama said:


> Thanks Grimm, E does too. Mom moved to IN a week ago today and took the kids with her. She didn't formally withdraw them from school, just left. E tried to talk her out of it or to leave the kids with us but she wldnt hear of it. School called to see why the kids weren't in school and when they found out she moved called CPS. They were back Tuesday morning at at the hospital for evaluation.
> 
> E spoke with the kids doc and they are generally in good health, just haven't had good nutrition to grow as they shld. So lots of carbs, proteins, fruits and veggies since there are some mineral deficiencies.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


This sounds a lot like the two kids I mentioned, I forgot that it was told to me that they were eating things off the carpet and who knows what all that entailed. The first few years of children having a good diet are so very important for the health and well being of all the future years. I know because my wife suffers to this day because of not getting the proper vitamins and minerals due to the horrible diet she had as a child.


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Grimm--- that's why we have hardwood and tile! I hate cleaning carpet.
> 
> Today is our deep clean day so everything was moved and E felt so good he even helped! He will be feeling it later tho.
> 
> Grocery shopping this evening for cat/dog food, meats (on sale!) and extra staples.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


Most rentals have carpet so I'm stuck with that for now. We rented a house years ago that was 100% hardwoods. It was a very cold house.


----------



## dixiemama

We insulated our floors between the joists and put felt underneath the hardwood. I hate wearing shoes so I'm always barefoot and can't stand to have cold floors! I'm weird like that lol

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Went to Target today. Many of their Camping items are on clearance. Picked up 3 insulated mugs for less than $3.00 a piece, a compression sack for under $3.00 and a $40.00 Leatherman multitool for under $18.00.


----------



## camo2460

Just finished up four more home made MRE's


----------



## tsrwivey

Picked up 12 cans of chicken, 32lbs of sugar, 150 diapers, 48 rolls of paper towels, 2 #10 cans of pintos, four, rice, white wheat, red wheat, & oats. Slow & steady wins the race


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Looks like the holidays brought everyone some good prep items.  
I'll be using the insulated mugs tomorrow on our multifamily cold-weather hike. It's part of our year round endurance building program we've been talking about. Some folks think that if they need to bug out that the weather will be warm and nice. Well, we're planning on cold and soggy as well as hot and muggy in addition to the fair weather. You just don't know when you'll be heading off cross-country through the woods in a get-out-of-Dodge situation.
Everyone will be carrying packs and gear. I'll have my backpacking stove to make hot tea and cocoa with out lunch and these new insulated mugs will come in handy. They are light-weight, compact and you can store the tea or cocoa packet inside them when not being used.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Grimm said:


> I plan to start preschool with Roo at the end of the summer. She is so interested in learning I want to start now.


Observation: I remember when I was kid, hadn't even started kindergarten. Come to think of it, I think I was actually somewhere around Roo's age(well, *sometime* before they invented igneous rock, anyway). My older brother was just starting Kindergarten, and I remember wanting to go to school so much I started crying my little eyes out when I was told I was too young to go.

Fast forward to my Senior year in High School. It was the last week or so of school, and I remember my English teacher asking the Seniors if they had any words of wisdom for the younger students. I said, "Yeah, school SUCKS!"

I still don't know to this day what happened between Kindergarten and High School to sour me to school, but *something* did! Ironically, I went on to college to get a bachelors in Industrial Technology, got a (what was it?) I wanna say a 2.5 GPA I think. Couldn't get any job that even *remotely* used it. About 15 year after that I decided to go back to college (yeah, I know, I was feeling masochistic) - this time online, getting a bachelors in Information Technology, and paying for half of it with a Student Loan, and the other half out of my own pocket. I did quite well this time - got a 3.95 GPA this time around, but I still couldn't find anything, really, that really used it. I graduated in 2006, and I just got the loan paid off this last November, and I'm still working in a Call Center. 

I'm not going to go so far as to say that education is useless, far from it! But on the other hand, I've got to seriously wonder: if getting a college/university degree is the solution, just what in the he** is the problem?

Thanks for putting up with my dejected rant. I realize education is probably a whole thread in and of itself.


----------



## Grimm

Foreverautumn said:


> Observation: I remember when I was kid, hadn't even started kindergarten. Come to think of it, I think I was actually somewhere around Roo's age(well, *sometime* before they invented igneous rock, anyway). My older brother was just starting Kindergarten, and I remember wanting to go to school so much I started crying my little eyes out when I was told I was too young to go.
> 
> Fast forward to my Senior year in High School. It was the last week or so of school, and I remember my English teacher asking the Seniors if they had any words of wisdom for the younger students. I said, "Yeah, school SUCKS!"
> 
> I still don't know to this day what happened between Kindergarten and High School to sour me to school, but *something* did! Ironically, I went on to college to get a bachelors in Industrial Technology, got a (what was it?) I wanna say a 2.5 GPA I think. Couldn't get any job that even *remotely* used it. About 15 year after that I decided to go back to college (yeah, I know, I was feeling masochistic) - this time online, getting a bachelors in Information Technology, and paying for half of it with a Student Loan, and the other half out of my own pocket. I did quite well this time - got a 3.95 GPA this time around, but I still couldn't find anything, really, that really used it. I graduated in 2006, and I just got the loan paid off this last November, and I'm still working in a Call Center.
> 
> I'm not going to go so far as to say that education is useless, far from it! But on the other hand, I've got to seriously wonder: if getting a college/university degree is the solution, just what in the he** is the problem?
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my dejected rant. I realize education is probably a whole thread in and of itself.


I was the same way. By the end of high school I never wanted to step foot in another classroom. Let's just say I was back in a classroom in my third semester of college to get another degree when I found out I was pregnant with Roo.

Right now I want to present preschool as a series of games to get her to grasp the basics so many other kids don't have when they enter high school. (counting, basic math, telling time etc) At 2 years old she knows so much more than her 6 year old cousin.


----------



## Tacitus

tsrwivey said:


> Picked up 12 cans of chicken, 32lbs of sugar, 150 diapers, 48 rolls of paper towels, 2 #10 cans of pintos, four, rice, white wheat, red wheat, & oats. Slow & steady wins the race


Indeed, slow and steady wins the race. When I got into this, I was panicked at what I didn't have. At the same time, I wasn't ready to give up my lifestyle for a contingency. So I chipped away...slow and steady...even though I felt totally unprepared at the time.

It is funny now, as I get closer to the original goals I set for myself, I am more tempted to make big chunk, expensive purchases. I want to "check the box" on particular preps and be done with them. Completion of goals is very satisfying. At the same time, some of those "boxes" I want to check can be expensive to check (expensive for me, that is...everything is relative). I was just reminding myself last night that slow and steady is still an option.


----------



## Tacitus

Grimm said:


> Right now I want to present preschool as a series of games to get her to grasp the basics so many other kids don't have when they enter high school. (counting, basic math, telling time etc) At 2 years old she knows so much more than her 6 year old cousin.


I was very young in my family growing up. My sisters, all older, home schooled me before regular school. They didn't know they were "home schooling" me, and I didn't know they were doing it. We didn't think in those terms. It was just fun to us...we basically "played school" in the basement. They had fun teaching me, and I had fun learning. (Looking back, I was probably just a live teddy bear to them.  I did whatever they said. Good thing they were good sisters with good early motherly instincts!) There was no "curriculum," but I learned so much that when I went to school, I was shocked at how basic the reading books were, and shocked at how little my classmates knew. I really think you can teach a lot at a very young age, even with games, if you just take the time to do it.


----------



## smaj100

I'd like to add to my prep update from a few weeks ago. Finally had some free time and spent a few hours at the deer processor today. Let me just say that is very much an art form....

I first watched the fellow dress out 1 at his speed, took him 20mins +/- 5 mins without talking then he slowed down and explained the next 2 deer as I watched some more. Then he started handing me pieces and guiding me through the cuts. What a day. I cut up 4 deer start to finish. What I gained in knowledge and some well rounded fellow conservative folks was priceless. I was offered the time to return any time to continue helping process the deer, learning to grind, cube and make sausage. They also cure ham, bacon and just about anything else you can think of. So I see myself spending some free time on the weekends as the winter moves on learning some new found skills.

:2thumb:


----------



## tsrwivey

smaj100 said:


> What I gained in knowledge and some well rounded fellow conservative folks was priceless. I was offered the time to return any time to continue helping process the deer, learning to grind, cube and make sausage. They also cure ham, bacon and just about anything else you can think of. So I see myself spending some free time on the weekends as the winter moves on learning some new found skills


:2thumb: Sounds like you had a great time with an invitation for round two! Congrats!


----------



## musketjim

20 mile round trip into BOL with backpack and sledge load. Time to load up and do it again tomorrow.


----------



## dixiemama

Pantry is doubling in size today! 1 step closer to doubling what we have which gets us to 8 months of preps for 4 with normal portions! Ahhahhaahhaha I'm so happy!

Its the little things lol

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Pantry is doubling in size today! 1 step closer to doubling what we have which gets us to 8 months of preps for 4 with normal portions! Ahhahhaahhaha I'm so happy!
> 
> Its the little things lol
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


How are things with the kids?


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Another hiking trip with just the family today. Walked a few miles. Didn't bring a lot of gear this time. 
Repaired the Swiss Gear hydration pack. The mesh pocket tore from the fabric frame. I used outdoor furniture grade thread. The bladder held up and held almost 2L of water. 
We moved very quick and light. Had a bare essentials kit with me.


----------



## Grimm

Got some beans and rice sealed in mylar and canned some beef.


----------



## tleeh1

Just wanted to share my revelation. I didn't add to my preps this weekend, but as I was making meals, it dawned on me the I hadn't had to make a run to the store (1 mile away) for ANYTHING for three days of food preps! 

It's not like I only have 3 days stored (closer to 1 year), but I'm usually stopping by the store for 'something' every day or two out of habit I guess. It was an eye-opener to realize how much I had allowing me to do everything I needed to do. What a great feeling.


----------



## goshengirl

tleeh1, I get that. I think we get so used to being able to stop by the store for a little add-on item for a meal that we don't think anything of it. I'm now to the point of going a couple weeks without stopping by the store. It just sort of... happened. It's a part of being prepared and living a different way of life, a different mindset. And it's liberating!


----------



## dixiemama

As of now staying with mom. CPS will be doing check-ins routinely and if anything doesn't pan out it's over the hill to pick them up. The case worker is the same one who investigated another cousin of E's (and this moms aunt) 2 year ago for having a drug baby so she knows the family history and how to get up with us. I'm not holding out hope of them staying with her; its why we increased the pantry now instead of waiting. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Viking

goshengirl said:


> tleeh1, I get that. I think we get so used to being able to stop by the store for a little add-on item for a meal that we don't think anything of it. I'm now to the point of going a couple weeks without stopping by the store. It just sort of... happened. It's a part of being prepared and living a different way of life, a different mindset. And it's liberating!


Going to the store for many people is a normal. When I was working for the local school district I saw many people going two or more times a day. It's a great thing when you're able to skip going for weeks. We didn't go anywhere for three weeks when we had forest fires around our place, it makes it pretty nice to be able to do things like that and realize if need be it could be much longer.


----------



## Grimm

More beans and rice sealed in mylar. Ran out of mylar bags so the rest will wait till I get more bags.


----------



## Suzie

I think one of the greatest suprises for me was a couple of
yrs. ago when I cooked the entire Thanksgiving dinner and only
picked up like a bag full at the store because I already had everything I needed. Makes you feel good.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Tacitus said:


> There was no "curriculum," but I learned so much that when I went to school, I was shocked at how basic the reading books were, and shocked at how little my classmates knew. I really think you can teach a lot at a very young age, even with games, if you just take the time to do it.


GASP! NO! You...you mean your FAMILY can actually teach BETTER than the all-knowing, all-caring, all-powerful benevolent GOVERNMENT??????  vract:
*SHOCKER!!!* :eyebulge:


----------



## Foreverautumn

I'm actually eating some of my preps tonight that have gotten past their expiration date...mmmm....yum...they're quite good, actually. 

That reminds me, I'll need to check out my canned goods to see if anything else is nearing the exp date. I think I'm getting near the point where I'm having to actually rotate them out and eat them, and then (GASP!) REPLACE THEM! 

(sigh) A prepper's work is never done!


----------



## dixiemama

We rotated preps tonight since my new pantry is finished (24" wide 24" deep 7ft tall) for all of our 'everyday' preps. I'm itching to get to the store and fill this baby up but we're snowed in (8" and counting)

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## LincTex

Killed two more feral dogs that were trying to get my chickens 

It gets old. Tired of it, stupid people dumping dogs


----------



## tsrwivey

dixiemama said:


> As of now staying with mom. CPS will be doing check-ins routinely and if anything doesn't pan out it's over the hill to pick them up. The case worker is the same one who investigated another cousin of E's (and this moms aunt) 2 year ago for having a drug baby so she knows the family history and how to get up with us. I'm not holding out hope of them staying with her; its why we increased the pantry now instead of waiting.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


If we can help, you let us know.


----------



## rf197

LincTex said:


> Killed two more feral dogs that were trying to get my chickens
> 
> It gets old. Tired of it, stupid people dumping dogs


What a shame that you had to do this. A testament to the poor economy, folks so desperate that they need to abandon the family dog. Or they are so into their electronic life that they didn't raise "Fido" the right way and now he is a terror which in their eyes forces them to take care of themselves on the street. DOPES


----------



## tsrwivey

rf197 said:


> What a shame that you had to do this. A testament to the poor economy, folks so desperate that they need to abandon the family dog. Or they are so into their electronic life that they didn't raise "Fido" the right way and now he is a terror which in their eyes forces them to take care of themselves on the street. DOPES


Too many people don't prevent having unwanted litters & are then surprised by high fence jumpers & escape artist dogs. Too many treat their dogs like they do their kids, as if both are toys to be taken from the shelf & played with when they feel like it & aren't busy with other things instead of live beings with needs that must be met. Lord forbid they actually take the time to train the dog to be a member of the pack & learn how to meet its needs.


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> Killed two more feral dogs that were trying to get my chickens
> 
> It gets old. Tired of it, stupid people dumping dogs


Thankfully we haven't had people dumping dogs or cats around here for some time. Many years ago while deer hunting a doe came running past me followed by a dog which I shot at, missed but it stopped the chase. The really bad thing about feral cats is that they kill all kinds of birds often decimating young quail, grouse and turkey.


----------



## camo2460

Viking said:


> Thankfully we haven't had people dumping dogs or cats around here for some time. Many years ago while deer hunting a doe came running past me followed by a dog which I shot at, missed but it stopped the chase. The really bad thing about feral cats is that they kill all kinds of birds often decimating young quail, grouse and turkey.[/QUOT
> 
> I kill them every chance I get, they are a scourge on local wildlife


----------



## ContinualHarvest

camo2460 said:


> Viking said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully we haven't had people dumping dogs or cats around here for some time. Many years ago while deer hunting a doe came running past me followed by a dog which I shot at, missed but it stopped the chase. The really bad thing about feral cats is that they kill all kinds of birds often decimating young quail, grouse and turkey.[/QUOT
> 
> I kill them every chance I get, they are a scourge on local wildlife
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. At that point dogs and cats become the invasive species and must be eliminated.
Click to expand...


----------



## sgtusmc98

Most importantly trying to get rid of debt but just got a beehive and ordered bees, going to expand garden and get pressure canner soon.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Getting my gear ready and the kid's gear ready for Klondike Derby. 
There is plenty of snow one the ground and it's going to be cold. I think the boys will have a nice Klondike-like experience. 
Glad I'm not the only scout dad that shows up in cold weather hunting gear for the derby. 
You'd be surprised how many parents and scouts that get turned away at the inspection station.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

sgtusmc98 said:


> Most importantly trying to get rid of debt but just got a beehive and ordered bees, going to expand garden and get pressure canner soon.


We only pay what we have to every month and spend the rest on supplies... I'd rather have the debt and my pantry full than another piece of worthless paper in the bank...

The bee's are fabulous... great investment and you'll love your canner  Good Luck with everything... Beanie


----------



## moondancer

I'm in bad winter recover mode missed work a lot do to weather and if I don't work we don't eat so the small checks pay the bills . Our chickens and rabbits seem to taste even better when your poor . Worked outside all day today -18 and windchill - 29 but it's worth it for the family


----------



## tsrwivey

Finished listening to the book _one Second After_ (I know everyone else probably read it ages ago, I'm behind). Picked up a case of canned cheddar at the grocery for $2 a can :2thumb:


----------



## Tacitus

$30 worth of food:

canned meats: roast beef, chili meat, chicken
fruit: peaches, pears, pineapple

Funny thing is, I didn't really feel like I was prepping. I felt like I felt when I make a deposit at the bank...or, more accurately, like I used to feel when I made deposits at the bank.

I just simply felt that my "currency" was better protected in the form of canned food in my basement than it was in the form of money in the bank.

It didn't feel like I _spent_ any money at all.


----------



## Grimm

Picked up some 4t clothes for Roo off the clearance rack at Target. Also some storage totes so I can start working on decluttering the basement.

Added a small drawing pad to my EDC to go with Roo's crayons.


----------



## goshengirl

tsrwivey said:


> Finished listening to the book _one Second After_ (I know everyone else probably read it ages ago, I'm behind). Picked up a case of canned cheddar at the grocery for $2 a can :2thumb:


Now you have to read _Lights Out_.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

goshengirl said:


> Now you have to read _Lights Out_.


Yes, Lights Out was the 2nd book I read too.... excellent with less violence and more usable knowledge I thought... Beanie

PS: Forgot the purpose of the thread... hahahaha

Got some good books and bundles of magazines at the Library Book Sale really cheap... Besides storing games and such, I get as much to read when I can... Been lucky to find many survival type books, medical info, etc... at those sales too


----------



## catdog6949

*Grimm,..........*

I hope you didn't use your debit or credit card? At Target here in Seattle a lot of people's cards(#'s) were stolen, and had bogus charge's!

Be safe;
Cat and Turtle


----------



## Grimm

catdog6949 said:


> I hope you didn't use your debit or credit card? At Target here in Seattle a lot of people's cards(#'s) were stolen, and had bogus charge's!
> 
> Be safe;
> Cat and Turtle


Cash. I'm anti-plastic at the moment.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Well, I'm afraid all I did today, since it was payday, was put another $20 into my cash stash.


----------



## goshengirl

Foreverautumn said:


> Well, I'm afraid all I did today, since it was payday, was put another $20 into my cash stash.


Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## catdog6949

*Saturday 25 Feb. ......*

New Prepp's;

1- large(empty/second hand store) popcorn tin(anti mouse storage)
1- walking Liberty halve
1- Benjimin Halve
1- 1964 Kennedy Halve

Not much but something!

Cat and Turtle


----------



## Grimm

Not really something to put on the shelf but it is something.

I got Winter her boosters and dewormed this morning and got the oil changed in the car at the same time.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Freezer is completely full of wild game now. Should be good for a few months. 
It's back to campus on Monday. The car has two emergency survival kits in different parts of the vehicle, a fully stocked first responder medical kit including airway tubes. 
Someone gifted to me a Gerber Shard for the key-ring. Got the boy a flint and steel, explained that it was not a toy and he understands. 
Been getting the wife to carry the little Gerber folding knife that I bought for her a while back. 
Also, had a good friend of mine tell me she doesn't feel very prepared, and that she wants my help planning a vegetable garden and setting up a chicken coop.


----------



## biobacon

620 rounds 5.56 (Brass)
1000 rounds 7.62x 39 (Steal)
400 224 bullets for reloading 
WASR 10 and 3 mags (got a bayonet too LOL)
Windhem M4 and 5 mags
SKS

5New Packs
2 knives
Knee -Pads
3 double mag holders

Hand Primer
Factory Crimp Die
223 Gauge 
Another reloading block
A bottle of case Lube 

O and 4 boxes of corn meal


Just wanted to throw the last one in so you didn't think I was over concentrating in one direction this year LOL:teehee:


----------



## Grimm

Took Winter for her evening walk to find all my boxes of clutter have been taken. 

Finally someone who doesn't flake from CL...


----------



## HomegrownGal

Introducing the newest additions to my homestead! Two just weaned Nigerian Dwarf doelings! Here are suggested names submitted to me so far:

Jacqueline Frost
Shadow Dancer
Heather Mist
Sable Pearl
Ivory Tango
Dusty Prancer
Tiny Dancer
Spirit Angel
Aurora borealis 
Stormy Shadow
Crystal Angel

) ) ) ) )


----------



## moondancer

HomegrownGal said:


> View attachment 7821
> 
> 
> Introducing the newest additions to my homestead! Two just weaned Nigerian Dwarf doelings! Here are suggested names submitted to me so far:
> 
> Jacqueline Frost
> Shadow Dancer
> Heather Mist
> Sable Pearl
> Ivory Tango
> Dusty Prancer
> Tiny Dancer
> Spirit Angel
> Aurora borealis
> Stormy Shadow
> Crystal Angel
> 
> ) ) ) ) )


What do ya do with them are they pets or ? I'm asking because I don't have an abundance of space and thinking about dwarf breads


----------



## HomegrownGal

They are fabulous pets, but I chose the breed because they are docile, easy keepers, have a high milk butterfat, and love to eat briars, honeysuckle and poison ivy!


----------



## moondancer

So you milk them ? ( I have more then enough poison ivy to feed them lol


----------



## HomegrownGal

I'm just getting started so haven't milked yet, but plan to. I'm also looking into Dexter cattle. They are great for small homesteads. I purchased this place last year. It's 18.5 acres, 11 of which are in forest. Most is getting overgrown with lots of briars and saplings so it needs bush hogged where still possible. I've got to fence the fields in before getting more livestock though. There are cost share programs I found out about through the Agricultural Extension Service and am applying for Greenbelt to reduce my taxes.


----------



## HomegrownGal

Been working hard on the garden spot the last few months. Burned the grass, then laid out cardboard to suppress weeds. On top layering whatever organic matter I can get a hold of!! Mulch from tree trimming companies and 2 truck loads free on craigslist, leaves, straw, goat bedding and manure, cleaned out the guinea coop, etc. planning on installing a few hugelswales too!


----------



## HomegrownGal

First deer harvested last month way back up in the woods! I'm overrun with deer!


----------



## Outpost

HomegrownGal said:


> First deer harvested last month way back up in the woods! I'm overrun with deer!


I *wish* I had that problem!

We've got a couple roaming around, but I wish I could say that we're overrun!


----------



## HomegrownGal

I discovered since my property is declared a farm I can apply for a nuisance permit and hunt year round! Lol! )


----------



## goshengirl

Homegrown, you are living the homestead life - love it! I showed DH your photos and read him your posts - we've tossed around the idea of Nigerian dwarfs, too. It's cool to see someone on the journey we want to be on, and what they're doing. 

And now I've researched hugelkulture swales, too.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to the store this morning. Picked up 5 boxes of pasta, canned black beans, canned collard greens, shelf-stable milk in tetra paks, and a bottle of syrup. 

Little at a time.


----------



## 21601mom

After many (far too many) months if research and contemplation, I bought an SUV! I will now be able to haul reasonable loads and have AWD. Would also be a nice vehicle to travel to BOL if needed.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Wow! I was going over some of my canned goods preps, I'm not done going over all of them, and I've got at least SEVEN case lots of canned food that are at or past their expiration date! 

I knew some of my canned goods preps were that way, but had no idea it was quite THAT bad! :eyebulge: Fortunately, the old ones so far are mostly Dec '13, so they're not THAT out of date, but I've got one case of mixed veggies that expired in Dec 2012!  And I'm only about halfway done with my evaluation. I can only wonder at this point how bad the rest of them are?

So, guess what I'm gonna be eating for the next month or so?  I estimate that's how long it's gonna take me to eat that much, and that's assuming I don't find much else that's expired. Well, I knew that I'd eventually have to rotate this stuff, anyway, and store what you eat and eat what you store and all that, but JEEZ!

I think the bottom line is, that though this could easily be a lot worse, I think I let this get just a little bit out of hand. I really need to organize this stuff better! Right now, I've got everything just stacked up in my living room. Yes, I know, no OPSEC whatsoever! I'M SO ASHAMED!!!


----------



## Freyadog

Foreverautumn said:


> Wow! I was going over some of my canned goods preps, I'm not done going over all of them, and I've got at least SEVEN case lots of canned food that are at or past their expiration date!
> 
> I knew some of my canned goods preps were that way, but had no idea it was quite THAT bad! :eyebulge: Fortunately, the old ones so far are mostly Dec '13, so they're not THAT out of date, but I've got one case of mixed veggies that expired in Dec 2012!  And I'm only about halfway done with my evaluation. I can only wonder at this point how bad the rest of them are?
> 
> So, guess what I'm gonna be eating for the next month or so?  I estimate that's how long it's gonna take me to eat that much, and that's assuming I don't find much else that's expired. Well, I knew that I'd eventually have to rotate this stuff, anyway, and store what you eat and eat what you store and all that, but JEEZ!
> 
> I think the bottom line is, that though this could easily be a lot worse, I think I let this get just a little bit out of hand. I really need to organize this stuff better! Right now, I've got everything just stacked up in my living room. Yes, I know, no OPSEC whatsoever! I'M SO ASHAMED!!!


We found loads of peaches out of date. Way out of date and we dried them. Same with a can here and a can there. We dry the veggies and use in soup making.


----------



## Genevieve

Bought another Life Straw. This one will be in my messenger bag.


----------



## Tacitus

6 lbs. of coffee (3 regular, 3 decaf) at Costco.









Costco lowered their prices recently. Regular used to be $9.99, and decaf $10.99 (for 3 lbs.). Today, both were $8.99, and I didn't see any sale notices...looked like their new everyday price.

Go figure. I thought prices would be going up, not down, but I jumped on the coffee anyway.


----------



## Grimm

Picked up some more canned black beans, canned collards, shelf stable milk and pasta for our stores.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

The brain preps continue. First day back to campus was good. We're going to learn how to synthesize aspirin, dialantin and a few other pharmaceuticals this semester in my Chemistry class. That might come in handy when SHTF. 
Botany is going to be a lot of work but no more than Zoology was. 
Also taking a special class on wildlife biology/ wildlife management.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

A pair of UV-5R radios are coming tomorrow with external speaker/mic and extended/extra batteries. The aftermarket antennas showed up yesterday.

I also finished the technical work for my thesis today, which is a huge relief. I plan to defend in April. Still up in the air about getting my doctorate...depends largely on whether or not the Air Force will send me to full-time training for it and if they'll be footing the bill.


----------



## Toffee

I've been gone awhile, so just a quick update: picked up several more guns and enough ammo to feel comfortable, big new dehydrator, new propane stove, got my seed and plant order ready and put in my order for ducks. We are getting 10 Welsh Harlequin's and I might try to get a few of whatever off CL until the chicks are ready to go out.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## HomegrownGal

Took a snow day! )


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Damn brand new Osprey backpack broke. Not even 24 hours old. Tried reaching out to them via Twitter and never got a response. Figured it would have been the best way since they were actively talking to other users. 
Well, I ended up contacting the shop I got it from. Had a return label within an hour. I'll be looking at a Kelty or Maxpedition day pack instead. I'm really disappointed in the quality of the Osprey product AND the customer service.

Got a Gerber Shard keyring tool. Always have something to work with handy.


----------



## Toffee

Today I spent way too much money: bought another 72 hour bucket, 45 lbs of wheat, 50 lbs of iodized salt, 25 lbs of gran sugar, 2 containers of minced garlic, 1 lb cinnamon sticks, 2 5 gallon jugs for water, 4 38 lb jugs of cat litter, several tide stain erasers (laundry day can wait a little longer), 9 cans of evaporated milk, 2 giant packs of toilet paper and some packages of gravy. Oh, and I rotated the gas in the garage.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## dixiemama

Filed our taxes and with the refund we can pay off all credit cards and still have $3k left over! Our emergency stash will be back up to what it needs to b, I can get the pressure canner I want plus the garden equipment I need! Ahahhahaha :happy dance: 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## tsrwivey

Spent the day with my oldest daughter & the grandbaby. Found footed blanket sleepers for the grandbaby & my 21 month old son for less than $2 each at the mall. Bought 10 of each size & enough sizes to last both kids 3 years. That completes a bare minimum amount of clothing for both of them for 3 years.


----------



## dixiemama

Good job tsrwivey! I hit the Goodwills whenever I get to that part of towns and it really helps. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## smaj100

did some dehydrated apples for the first time and they turned out awesome. The DW was way more excited about trying it out then I was, but I indulged her since she more than makes up for it when it's canning time. It's amazing how much 4 full circular trays turns into with 4 small snack bag zip locks of apple bits. I am looking forward to dehydrating alot more stuff from the garden this year though so it's a win win all around.


----------



## Tacitus

On sale canned goods:

pork & beans
beef vegetable soup
mandarin oranges

Not a huge amount. Just a few extra cans I would not normally have bought today except that I am a prepper, so they are "excess" groceries that go in the prep pantry instead of the daily pantry.

But, they were purposeful purchases that move me towards my goals, since I keep a list of my targeted foods on my phone. No reason to be buying things if they don't fit into the plan.

Interestingly, my daughter saw me separating out the purchases, and she started grilling me on the prep pile.... I had recorded the American Blackout show, but I never watched it, and totally forgot it was on our DVR. She watched it by herself one night, and then came to me to talk about it. It had quite an effect on her. She is now on board with prepping.

Funny how when Dad says something, it goes in one ear and out the other. But a goofy TV show says it, and it is somehow legitimate.  I'm just glad she is interested now. :2thumb:


----------



## Grimm

Finished and filed my taxes yesterday. Already got accepted by the state and the IRS.

Costco this morning for milk and a case of printer paper.

The last prep for this week I just brought home. His name is Indiana (Indy) as is Jones.  
He is a Blue Heeler mix. I decided that when I get my property I am getting "mini" sheep. Need some good herding dogs for that.


----------



## dixiemama

Aw too cut! I bet Roo and Winter are happy to have someone else to play with. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Aw too cut! I bet Roo and Winter are happy to have someone else to play with.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


Roo LOVES him. She just wants to chase him and pet him. Winter wants to wrestle but he'd rather chew on a toy. He already is showing he is dominant between the 2 dogs which is good because Win has always been a Beta dog.


----------



## 21601mom

Grimm said:


> The last prep for this week I just brought home. His name is Indiana (Indy) as is Jones.
> He is a Blue Heeler mix. I decided that when I get my property I am getting "mini" sheep. Need some good herding dogs for that.


Oh, Grimm, he's adorable!!! Hope you're able to find your property soon


----------



## dixiemama

There are lots for sale in the mountains and for less than $1,000 an acre! 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm

Forgot the 5 gallons of water from Costco.


----------



## Tacitus

4 gallons of water from Dollar Tree


----------



## musketjim

Busy 2-3 weeks for us here. Listened to most of the survival summit, put on by the Prepper Project, week long summit with lots of seminars from top notch speakers. Had a 50 mile week then a 52 mile week. This week was 40 miles getting ready for race in about 2 weeks. Switch to bicycling to work with very limited running, mainly just gear arrangement on my sled. Started a beginning blacksmithing weekend class. Wife lost her job after more than 27 years. Huge income loss, but race and class had already been paid for and arrangements made so I got lucky there.


----------



## simplymom

I certainly understand that. I don't have a years worth of store but only go if there is a really good sell on something or scheduled to stock up. It is a great feeling. 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## dixiemama

Cat litter on sale and $2 off coupons make them $5 for 30lbs!!! 

Hitting cloth sale at the big Walmart in the next county. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Beaniemaster2

This weeks haul included: 2 Pkgs Brawny PT 5 Pkgs of Rice products with grains 6 Pouches of Tuna 2 Baby wipes 2 Men's Deo
3 Boxes Kleenex 1 can Coffee 5 jars of Instant Coffee 4 Protein Bars 18 cans Chix Broth 7 pkgs Paper Plates 4 All Detergent
Lg Bottle Fish Oil & 4 asst'd Vitamins Storage did good this week


----------



## timmie

we planted cherry trees and persimmon trees,fig trees and 1 apple tree this weekend at the farm. got to get some more apple trees soon as they need more than one. also planted some confederate roses and angel trumpets and spider lillies. got to get on the firewood this week because hubby wants to hunt squirrels and rabbits.


----------



## tsrwivey

Worked on clearing the land & mapping out where everything will go. Finished "reading" (listened to it on CD) *How to Survive the End of the World As We Know It: Tactics, Techniques and Technologies for Uncertain Times* by Rawles. 80 rolls of Charmin, 6 packs of baby wipes, & 850 Hefty kitchen trashbags all for less than half price with coupons. :2thumb:


----------



## gabbyj310

Got a nice kerosene heater,propane cook stove,and lantern.Also a battery lantern for a "help" during power outage for my daughter and granddaughter,also kitty litter for the trunk of the cars with our bad weather going on.These were for the girls but they will add them to "our" stash when they BO to our place in KY.A few food supplies.Keep on preparing !


----------



## dixiemama

New 22 rifle and AR15 added to protection plus 500 rounds for each. Grandpa was busy lol. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## LincTex

tsrwivey said:


> Finished "reading" (listened to it on CD) *How to Survive the End of the World As We Know It: Tactics, Techniques and Technologies for Uncertain Times* by Rawles.


I have the book but never read it. Care to review it for us?


----------



## Toffee

Canned about a dozen pints of mango slices and 5 pints of chicken. Two didn't seal, so we are having chicken tonight.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm

Got my state tax refund today.

Ordered more firewood and more propane. 

Also ordered a hand crank for my Singer 99K. Now I just need to get a case for it and a treadle base.

Made bread yesterday to help Roo be a bit active. She was mopy and overly tired so having her on the stool next to me while I made bread got her off the couch and awake.

Now I am off to look at BIG preps... :droolie:


----------



## goshengirl

Grimm said:


> Now I am off to look at BIG preps... :droolie:


Okay, I'll bite. WHAT big preps?


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> Okay, I'll bite. WHAT big preps?


Generators.

That and a large order of long term food storage(25 year shelf life).


----------



## SammyP

Made 6 - 1/2 pints of strawberry jam, store 50 pounds of rice and wheat each, and made some bread also. The kiddos love helping with the bread, and it helps teach fractions to the 6yo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## ContinualHarvest

More stormproof matches, a fire steel and some home made fire starters have been put up. 
Learned some more useful things about organic chemistry and plants this week.


----------



## dixiemama

Credit cards paid off and cut up, 6 vehicle payments (3 for each) made and more preps to the pantry! We now have enough for 4 ppl for 8 months at normal portions including snacks! We shld have a years worth by the summer. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Case of green beans best by Dec 2016
2 more bags of Dog Food
5 pkgs of Paper Towel
6 Boxes Cake Mix (have solar oven)
5 Boxes Kleenex
3 pkgs Baby Wipes
5 boxes Minute Rice
6 pkgs Paper Plates
2 jars Peanut Butter
2 Bottles of Fish Oil
3 jars Pasta Sauce

Was a good week for storage...


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Generators.


I have MUCH to say about these! 
Good and bad, but it all "depends"


----------



## catdog6949

*Shopping again......*

Went too, "Grocery Outlet", picked some food;

6 Spams 
8 Wolf Brand All Meat Chilli
More Onion Soup
More Ramen
6 lb.'s cheese

Cat and Turtle


----------



## Tacitus

1 can of roast beef
1 tin of corned beef
2 cans pulled pork & sauce
6 cans of veggies
1 big box of band-aids
1 small tube of antibacterial ointment

Buying cans of food is not the way to go, though. My parents can their own food, and that is far more cost effective.


----------



## UniqueOldGal

Home pressure canned meat for the first time! 2 quarts roast beef chunks and 3 pints ground beef.Took forever to prepare and brown! Lots of learning how to organize a big amount in a small stupid manufactured home kitchen! Ugh! Didn't realize How much meat wasin a canned quart! MORE pint jars on the shopping list Now because we are Two here!!!   Worried about beef shortage due to the drought(s) and wanting to get ahead a little for future budget.


----------



## jeff47041

UniqueOldGal said:


> Home pressure canned meat for the first time! 2 quarts roast beef chunks and 3 pints ground beef.Took forever to prepare and brown! Lots of learning how to organize a big amount in a small stupid manufactured home kitchen! Ugh! Didn't realize How much meat wasin a canned quart! MORE pint jars on the shopping list Now because we are Two here!!!   Worried about beef shortage due to the drought(s) and wanting to get ahead a little for future budget.


Congrats! 
I've been canning some meat and things like chili for almost a year now.

I'm not impressed with the taste of my turkey that I canned dry. (tastes like very leftover turkey) But, the turkey that I canned in broth is delicious.

The turtle soup I canned tastes pretty close to the original.
The chili I canned has a good taste, (not as good as when I made it) but also has a bit of an odd texture to the meat. It's good enough but I wish it would turn out better.


----------



## Toffee

Picked up a ton of groceries at the 12-hour sale here.

Case of ramen
Case of green peas
About 15 gatorades
Two dozen packets of shelf-stable heat and eat rice and noodle dishes
3-pk of tampons (only 10 cents!)
Bottle of folic acid for 50 cents
16 lbs of leg quarters @ $1/lb
2 bottles of sparkling cider
Several cup of noodles

The last one drove me crazy, they were on sale at 3/$1 or they had 6-packs for $2.50. Yea, and as they had the 6-packs more prominently displayed, people were packing them into their carts. That drives me crazy.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I just put another $20 in my cash stash, and another $200 in savings. artydance:


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Got 5 more jars of Max House Instant coffee
10lbs of chicken quarters at 49ct a lb
6lbs of Bacon at 3/$5... Haven't canned bacon before so this will be my first try... Going to lightly brown it first like Yoders is...

Spent hours yesterday rotating food products before I vacuum pack all the new stuff for storage...


----------



## Grimm

Ran to Costco. Picked up a new battery for the Jeep, case of canned pinto beans, 4 boxes of cereal, steel cut oats, baking soda, milk, jug of cooking oil, and books for Roo.

Ordered the new vent window for the Jeep from a used parts dealer down the mountain. He is matching the price from pick-ur-part since he doesn't have one on his local lot.

Added cash to the emergency fund, vacation fund, Roo's jar and my just for fun jar.


----------



## Viking

UniqueOldGal said:


> Home pressure canned meat for the first time! 2 quarts roast beef chunks and 3 pints ground beef.Took forever to prepare and brown! Lots of learning how to organize a big amount in a small stupid manufactured home kitchen! Ugh! Didn't realize How much meat wasin a canned quart! MORE pint jars on the shopping list Now because we are Two here!!!   Worried about beef shortage due to the drought(s) and wanting to get ahead a little for future budget.


Good to see your post, I haven't seen them for awhile and was wondering if you were still around.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> Ran to Costco. Picked up a new battery for the Jeep, case of canned pinto beans, 4 boxes of cereal, steel cut oats, baking soda, milk, jug of cooking oil, and books for Roo.
> 
> Ordered the new vent window for the Jeep from a used parts dealer down the mountain. He is matching the price from pick-ur-part since he doesn't have one on his local lot.
> 
> Added cash to the emergency fund, vacation fund, Roo's jar and my just for fun jar.


Anytime you can save some cash is a good thing.


----------



## Wellrounded

We have been working on our stockfeed stockpile. The cost of feed is skyrocketing here and most of our regular suppliers have sold out for the year. 
We still have 3 too many horses, haven't been able to re-home them. 
We haven't had significant rain now for nearly a year, what they call a 'green drought'. Just enough rain to get crops up and pasture growing but not enough to finish the crops or get a feed wedge happening (feed ahead of immediate use).

We had a handshake deal with a local farmer for grain, the stinker sold it to someone else for a few extra dollars per ton. So our big silo is now empty..... really bad feeling going into the year with very little bulk grain. I'm extra annoyed at this farmer as we organised a clean up crew (at our expense) late last year to clean out all of his silos as he can no longer do the job. So much for helping a neighbour. We're looking elsewhere for a grain supplier.

We're about 2 months ahead with feed now and will add another two months next week. This is taking every $$$ we can find so we've had to put everything else on hold. We'll keep stockpiling as fast as we can until we get to 6 months worth then drop back to adding a few extras each month above replacement.


----------



## smaj100

Took the DW to harbor freight and cashed in on the free stuff with coupons they are doing this month. Some LED flashlights, screwdriver sets, tarps, magnetic part bowls, and power strips. I know most of this stuff is cheap cheap, but for free even if i only get a few uses out of them it's a decent deal. I'll be making a couple more trips and getting extra sets of each.

http://www.harborfreight.com/ print them and take them to a store near you or just put em on your phone. No purchase needed and you can get all the free items at once per person per day.

:2thumb:


----------



## LincTex

smaj100 said:


> Took the DW to harbor freight and cashed in on the free stuff with coupons they are doing this month.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/ print them and take them to a store near you or just put em on your phone.


Thanks!

Heads up - local store here takes printed coupons only. No phone images allowed.


----------



## Grimm

Got my federal return today.

Paid off 3 bills. Now I'll have more free monthly income.

Ordered some dog toys for the pups and a collapsible bowl for Indy's BOB.

I still have some big ticket preps I want to get but I figure this money would be better spent freeing up more of the paycheck.


----------



## Grimm

Got the last of my firewood delivered today. Also made arrangements to have the chimney cap cleaned _AGAIN_.

Placed an order with Augason Farms today. They are offering 40% off their one month kit today only. Promo code: 40off if you want to order. If you are planning an order sometime in the near future use Promo code: winner for 10% off.

Got most of the dogs' freeze dried food sealed in mylar and labeled for their BOBs. I don't want to have to replace it as often just because the manufacturer seals it in ziplock style bags. 

Bought myself a new multi tool for my EDC. My leatherman went missing recently. I think it grew legs and went to work in K's tool bags.


----------



## HomegrownGal

Feeding the birds

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## UniqueOldGal

*not quite spring clean up*

"Spring cleaning" early. Unloaded and sorted canning jar shelves tossing all rusty or bent lids into recycling bucket. Added 2 boxes of new lids and new flat of pints.Lined up the winter's worth of empties(so far) with new lids On ready-to-go for next canning flurry.
Swept out vitamin and medicinal supplement "year's worth" storage cupboard. Sorted everything and found 6 or so ancient expired bottles of whatever pushed to the back that I kept when we moved 5 years ago.. Time to toss or compost old (herbals) since I've switched to more effective(for us)and fresher herbs/suppliments long since...
Added a 25 lb sack of wheat to replace what I've ground for bread& dough out of the grain bucket line up the last few months.
Added a "back up" plug for my pressure canner to it's box.
Whew! Felt good to get some things rearranged!


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Might be alittle premature, maybe a 'pre prep' but after a 5yr debate, we've decided to get a calf and raise us some beef... Just need to research and find the kind we should get cause we want to butcher this late fall... I can't believe how high beef has gotten and they are saying it could go up as much as 30% by summer... geeeeze


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Also made arrangements to have the chimney cap cleaned _AGAIN_.


If it's that much hassle I would look into getting a different design... or dryer/harder wood


----------



## timmie

got some more ammo and a set of walkie-talkie's. going to do some canning this weekend and hubs is going to cut and split firewood.


----------



## HomegrownGal

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/grd/4285242017.html

Look what I found! Bet they'd take less. Where's Kyle Ford?

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## HomegrownGal

HomegrownGal said:


> I discovered since my property is declared a farm I can apply for a nuisance permit and hunt year round! Lol! )


TWRA officer came out the other day. Since I haven't made a reasonable effort (ie, electric fence around garden, berries, grapes or fruit trees), I don't qualify for the permit (

After I install fencing, etc, and still have problems, I should call him back. He advised me to get a rifle for coyotes and raccoons meanwhile and learn how to use it.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> If it's that much hassle I would look into getting a different design... or dryer/harder wood


It is the weird weather we have been experiencing as of late. Plus my wood is euc. Oak is too expensive here so I got what I can afford. The sweep said the wood is fine its the weather combined with the age of the system.


----------



## Viking

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Might be alittle premature, maybe a 'pre prep' but after a 5yr debate, we've decided to get a calf and raise us some beef... Just need to research and find the kind we should get cause we want to butcher this late fall... I can't believe how high beef has gotten and they are saying it could go up as much as 30% by summer... geeeeze


In looking at and tasting some of the beef from the grocery stores and a few restaurants in our area I'm not so sure it's really beef any more so we're working on getting some grass fed beef.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> It is the weird weather we have been experiencing as of late. Plus my wood is euc. Oak is too expensive here so I got what I can afford. The sweep said the wood is fine its the weather combined with the age of the system.


I would think that eucalyptus would burn a lot like the madrone that we use here. We have the same problem with creosote nerdlies building up on our chimney cap. I'm beginning to think that it would be better to have a six inch un-insulated inner pipe inside the eight inch Metalbestos pipe. I've read a few articles about larger chimney pipes cooling the smoke too quickly allowing the creosote to condense much easier.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

No school the past two days. Got a bunch of emails with pre-lab assignments attached. Going to busy on Monday. Shoveling in the cold is no fun. 
The amount of posts from people on FB about needing to run to the store before the storm was a bit alarming. I didn't need to leave at all yesterday and if push came to shove I could have stayed home all day today too. And then some... 

Go some more magnesium fire starters arriving soon.


----------



## timmie

also picked up some solar security lights and alarms


----------



## Tacitus

HomegrownGal said:


> Where's Kyle Ford?


Northeastern corner of Tennessee


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Just ordered 150 chickens that'll be hatched in early May. Still trying to figure out if this is good or bad 


Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## mojo4

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Might be alittle premature, maybe a 'pre prep' but after a 5yr debate, we've decided to get a calf and raise us some beef... Just need to research and find the kind we should get cause we want to butcher this late fall... I can't believe how high beef has gotten and they are saying it could go up as much as 30% by summer... geeeeze


Just go to the store. That is where you get beef from. Why would you need a cow?


----------



## Toffee

Spent some time with the husband and some friends out on the range, yesterday. Also, bought 5 cases of pint jars. Probably will buy more and sneak them in the house. Added a few cans of dog/cat food from the clearance rack and some toiletries, too. Shopped at Wal-Mart for the first time in two years and bought a canopy, sun-wall attachment, shower/utility room and a solar shower. I justified it by saying we would use it on our camping trip in April.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## mojo4

Just kidding!! Actually I need to get a hold of my rancher and reload my freezer also. I have no room for cows but plenty of freezer space for the parts! I also cleaned up the garage and made room for all my Christmas tools. The clutter is killing me in my doomsday room so its time to tackle that job too.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## dixiemama

Garden plans are finalized, E found a great deal on shaving supplies for the family and I expanded my sewing kit. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm

Made a run to Costco and Petco. A big bag of cat, a small bag and some canned cat food. I earned a free bag of cat food so something good came out the trip.

I picked up 5 more gallons of water, a case of canned peas, 10lbs of beans, oats, white vinegar and olive oil for the stores. I got my rewards check from Costco so I used that this trip to pick up just a tad extra.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

mojo4 said:


> Just go to the store. That is where you get beef from. Why would you need a cow?


Yes, right after I posted that we rediscussed it and decided to do just that since we were able to find a Mennonite meat market in the next town, going to check it out next week... Realized it would be the better thing to do since we are seniors and a cow would be hard to take care of for us...


----------



## Beaniemaster2

AdmiralD7S said:


> Just ordered 150 chickens that'll be hatched in early May. Still trying to figure out if this is good or bad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone usi


Whooooooooooo that's a lot of chickens.... These aren't your first chickens are they??????


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Whooooooooooo that's a lot of chickens.... These aren't your first chickens are they??????


Not at all 

I grew up raising most farm animals, and I've done chickens and turkeys for a couple years. Last year was 50 Cornish Rocks, selling them to others and keeping some for me. This year, apparently word got out in a big way that I do this, and so I've got 40 or so MORE chickens requested than last year. At Mt. Healthy hatcheries, every 50 chicks you buy gets you 25 bonus chicks for free, hatchery choice. Goal is to raise my 100 Cornish and sell off the 50 bonus immediately. I've already put out some feelers on CL and other places, but I'm 3 months away and it's still cold/ snow, so I haven't gotten much response :/

Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## headhunter

Grandma found long sleeved camo T-shirts / w pocketat 60% off today at Gander Mtn. $7.99. She got me five. Good job , grandma! The grand daughter got one too.
Nimerich Arms sent a couplr of gun parts that arrived this week. Mid way delivered the .357 brass for reloading that I was waiting on.
I was the unwilling participant as grandma and the grandaughter went to a flea market this afternoon. When we left I was the one who made the purchases.
a 10 inch Diamond adjustalbe jaw wrench made USA
an 8 inch Allied adjustable jaw wrench Spain ??
a 10 inch pair of water pump pliers USA
an 8 oz. ballpeen hammer Snap-on USA
a 2 1/2 pound engineers hammer ???
a rotary leather punch very heavy duty- USA
a saw set for hand saws very heavy duty chromed USA

I paid a total of $45. I couldn't be more pleased especially with the saw set and leather punch.


----------



## Toffee

I didn't do anything for me, but I think I have gotten my dad on board with prepping. Pretty much, he is flat broke (divorced, injured, jobless, etc), so he is finally cutting back, getting rid of extra stuff and whatnot. He also, will be doing a big garden this year and was trying to think of ways to preserve his harvest. He will now be canning, dehydrating and smoking as much as possible. Oh, and I'm going to start a bunch of plants for him, too. I'm really glad he has realised what a big help prepping will be in his everyday life. He will be getting on food stamps, too. But considering he has been out of work since last July, I don't think he will stay on them long.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm

Cleaned out the first aid totes and chucked expired/opened/dried out medicines. Had stuff that leaked all over the tote and had to be tossed. I now see where my weak spots are in my first aid preps.


----------



## dixiemama

Had the same problem Grimm. Cough drops got all over the ointment tubes. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Had the same problem Grimm. Cough drops got all over the ointment tubes.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


My cold/flu meds are in a different tote. It was my Nuskin and Dermabond that leaked onto EVERYTHING. Thank God none of the surgical kits or tools were leaked on. I'd hate to have to replace those if I couldn't get them clean.


----------



## dixiemama

All cough meds are in one bag, pain meds in another, allergy, you get the idea. All those are in a large tote then we have another duffel we use for trips. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Freyadog

Bought 2 cases of whey from Honeyville. 5 bottles Echinacea with golden seal. Extra asthma meds about 5 months worth. dehydrated carrots, banana chips, sausage tvp. extra bags of livestock feed, dog food and food for the cats. and bought a book. Gonna order extra sleeves of canning lids and rings this week sometime. Also need to order elderberry plants. gotta get it done. gotta get it done. I think I can, I think I can.

Scuttle at Thumpers work is if the union and company have not come to an agreement by March 23 they strike. Praying this does not come about. We have too many animals that depend on us and one way or the other we have to make it work.


----------



## Grimm

Made 2 loaves of honey bread today.

I am also shocked to see my blueberry bushes are in bloom! I think its all the warm weather we are having. I'll have to watch the reports for any frost. I don't want to lose any possible berries since my bushes are only 2 years old and this will be their first crop.

Need to order a few more raspberry plants and strawberries.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

AdmiralD7S said:


> Not at all
> 
> I grew up raising most farm animals, and I've done chickens and turkeys for a couple years. Last year was 50 Cornish Rocks, selling them to others and keeping some for me. This year, apparently word got out in a big way that I do this, and so I've got 40 or so MORE chickens requested than last year. At Mt. Healthy hatcheries, every 50 chicks you buy gets you 25 bonus chicks for free, hatchery choice. Goal is to raise my 100 Cornish and sell off the 50 bonus immediately. I've already put out some feelers on CL and other places, but I'm 3 months away and it's still cold/ snow, so I haven't gotten much response :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone usi


Is there a market for Cornish hens??? I never see them at the flea markets... If so, what do you sell one for?


----------



## bbrider

Planted Apple, pear, cherry and plum trees. Canned corned beef -5 qts . Made appt for 2 hogs to meet the local butcher on Friday. 23 hrs without a cigarettes, things are a little tense in the house right now. :-/

Sent from my C811 4G using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Is there a market for Cornish hens??? I never see them at the flea markets... If so, what do you sell one for?


To be clear, these are Cornish Rock Cross chickens, not Cornish game hens 

If you're still curious, though, I sold the last couple years around $2.50 a pound. Unfortunately, feed prices are up about $4-$5/hundred weight, so any profit I had is probably gone. In order to make anything his year, I'll be butchering the birds myself.

And before anyone jumps the gun, I'm well aware of rules for selling animals and meat. Sister is a DVM with FSIS who runs the meat inspections at around 15 plants; we've been talking quite a bit more in the last month than we have in the last year 

Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## musketjim

Finished my 100 mile race and took 4 hours off my best previous time.:beercheer: Signed up for continuing blacksmith classes. Very exciting. Got our finances back in order after wife lost her job. Got all her paperwork done so she can open her own shop.:2thumb:


----------



## Viking

We are waiting for a shipment of cold hardy Ukrainian varieties of almond trees to come in to a seed supplier up North of us. These trees are supposed to be hardy to -20 degrees. The Stark almond trees we got didn't make it and we still have a couple of spindly almond trees we got from Burgess that have bloomed but didn't produce. We have come to the conclusion that the quality of bare root trees shipped by mail is going down however we have a Carpathian walnut, Bartlett pear, Granny Smith, early Fugi and late Fugi that were bare root we got from Stark that are all doing great. I also have a few walnut saplings that I started in gallon planters that need to find spots for this spring.


----------



## txcatlady

Bought a few more boxes of ammo today. Glad he had everything I wanted. Afraid I wouldn't find big boxes of .22L. Happy happy happy. Did a little box count when I got home. Not shabby for me. Doesn't stack up to what some of you have, but I am good!


----------



## Viking

txcatlady said:


> Bought a few more boxes of ammo today. Glad he had everything I wanted. Afraid I wouldn't find big boxes of .22L. Happy happy happy. Did a little box count when I got home. Not shabby for me. Doesn't stack up to what some of you have, but I am good!


Good for you, every little bit helps in the long run. You are fortunate to get .22LR ammo, I haven't seen any here in S.W. Oregon for months, if it gets to any of the stores there is always people that know when it arrives and they buy it all up in minutes.


----------



## txcatlady

My gunsmith had small boxes aplenty, but only one 100 count. I didn't need it, but after how much trouble others have had, I picked it up with more 9mm, 30T, and .243. Wasn't hurting on any of them, just felt I should. He didn't have any guns I needed or could afford. I bought a 30T last year and haven't shot it yet. Shot husbands tonight to kill a sow and I like it. Have to sight mine in. Nice little gun. Ammo available, etc.


----------



## bbrider

Introduced my two hogs to the butcher this morning. One at 196lbs & one at 207lbs hanging weight. Should be good on pork for a while. 

Sent from my C811 4G using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got a neck-knife to keep in the car Need to get some more oil to keep in there too. 
Still plugging away at the degree.


----------



## Grimm

Ran down the mountain since my folks are coming for a visit tomorrow. Got about $60 in pet supplies for $15 with coupons. A bag of dog food, bag of cat food, canned food for both and 3 bags of cat litter all for stores.

Also stopped at the market for some last minute things. Left with some canned black beans, canned beets, cream of mushroom, cookie mixes, frosting and instant potatoes for stores.

I still have to run to Costco but that will be done after my folks leave on Sunday.


----------



## Foreverautumn

ContinualHarvest said:


> Got a neck-knife to keep in the car


Okay, there's something I'm not getting here. Just what is a "neck-knife"?


----------



## Foreverautumn

I bought some battery extenders the other day so that my AA and AAA rechargeables might actually be useful in a MagLite.

Yesterday, I put another $20 into my emergency cash fund.


----------



## Foreverautumn

bbrider said:


> Introduced my two hogs to the butcher this morning. One at 196lbs & one at 207lbs hanging weight. Should be good on pork for a while.
> 
> Sent from my C811 4G using Survival Forum mobile app


I'm reminded of a quote, don't remember who it's from: "Ham & Eggs: A day's work for a chicken, a lifetime commitment for a pig."


----------



## Grimm

My dad twisted his ankle so they cancelled the visit. Made my run to Costco so I can sleep in tomorrow.

Picked up a case of canned pineapple, light bulbs, shop cloths, milk, and a bed for Winnie. She is scheduled to be fixed and I don't want her jumping on the sofa afterwards if she doesn't have to.


----------



## camo2460

Foreverautumn said:


> Okay, there's something I'm not getting here. Just what is a "neck-knife"?


A neck knife is a small knife in a sheath with a chain or cord attached to the end of the sheath, and designed to be worn around the neck. Check out Smokey Mountain Knife Works, they have some very nice and inexpensive neck Knives.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Got some good sales this week to add to storage...

12 Boxes of Hamburger Helper

3 Lg Bags of Mac n Cheese

15lbs of Ground Beef and a Pork Roast for freezing (will can later when I have a big enough load)

4 Jars Pasta Sauce

3 cans of Spam

2 Bags of dry Dog Food... I found that is one item that needs rotating a lot even when vacuum packed
or at least the brands I buy do...

And another Oil Lamp... was real happy this week and my preps


----------



## Grimm

Stopped at the store for bagels after church. I had planned to take Roo out for brunch but decided eating at home was easier. While grabbing my bagels and cream cheese I grabbed some more canned black beans and canned beets.

Still not a lot but a dozen cans added to the shelf are better than nothing.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Foreverautumn said:


> Okay, there's something I'm not getting here. Just what is a "neck-knife"?


It's a knife that is built into a lanyard sheath. It can be worn around the neck or hang from the gear shifter to be convenient.


----------



## smaj100

Well the DW and I started 200+ seedlings in the starter trays and have them under way. We have to get more for some more veggies that we wanna get started.

Should I start my corn as starters or just sow them once the ground warms up?

We have 8 chicks currently living in the guest room under the warming light growing rapidly, to move into their new coup. Was hoping for warmer weather to get the garden turned over this coming weekend, but will turn it regardless of the temp I reckon. At least I have a 4' tiller on the tractor to make turning it over easier.


----------



## Grimm

Sealed 15lbs of beans and 15lbs of rice in mylar. Organized the canned goods on the shelves.

I will be making a run down the mountain tomorrow for some last minute supplies as we are expecting to get a major storm at the end of the week.

Got a very rude awakening about the new pup. He attacked one of the cats. She is alive and only has a few cuts but nothing some iodine can't fix. He has been chasing the cats since we brought him home but last night was enough. He actually stalked the oldest as she came down stairs for a drink. She is the cat that likes dogs and has been Winnie's nap buddy before the puppy came. Not sure what we are going to do about this. My thought is to crate him but he can't live in a crate.


----------



## goshengirl

smaj, I've done the corn in jiffy plugs before. It does work, but it wasn't very beneficial. The reason I did it was because I was doing a few varieties of corn and had to stick to a very specific schedule (or risk cross-pollination) and the ground was too wet to plant. I figured that I could start them in the plugs and keep on schedule, just transplanting them when the ground would allow. They grew fine in the plugs, although they started to get a bit spindly, and they transplanted fine. However, they seemed to need about two weeks to adjust to the transplanting, which moved their tassling back two weeks as well. They did fill out, greened up and produced just fine, although their total height was a little bit stunted.

So the bottom line is yes, starting corn and transplanting it works, but you loose about two weeks to recovery after transplanting, so you might as well wait it out two weeks and plant them directly in the ground. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hooch

Grimm...
Sounds like your pup needs some intervention. He is a working breed without a job he instinctly needs. Lots of exercise..if you havent yet start basic obedience after a good exercise session. Firm boundries and rules with behavior around the cats. Put him on a leash if you have too if he cant behave n not chase untill you can trust him. If he even looks sideways at a cat intervene immediately. 

When I first got my dog I had no idea how he was with cats. The first few weeks he was leashed to me or some strong furnature at all times untill I felt he could be trusted. Luckly he wasnt aggressive with them and after like 2 or 3 weeks everyone could get along fine without me worring. My older male cat didnt like him at first and I didnt know how my dog would respond to the killer claws...he took it fine n respect was established. The chickens was another story at first and again...the leased to my hip anytime he was around them at first was a necessary evil untill his desire to chase n kill them was trained out. Or his desire to please me was more important than to kill n chase the chickens. Either way he has to submit to them for only a few mnutes daily. I made him lay down and held my friendly hen over him as he lay. He wasnt allowed to move and if he did we started over with the lesson...Sit. down stay. If he was quiet ..not even looking cross at the hen and submitted..I took her away and he was a good boy. it worked..takes time tho..


----------



## Reighven

Finished a refurb project on a 1956 SKS, and canned six quarts of home made vegetable beef stew. 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm

The weather service says we are expected to get 2.5 feet of snow before the end of Saturday. For this reason I have been splitting some soft wood and bringing it up to the house.

I am still running down the mountain this evening for a supply run and some extras just in case we lose power. (the lines are exposed and in 40 degree weather we would lose our phone and internet.) I am going to see if I can get a few more gallons of water, some tarps and comfort foods on top of more pet food.

I found some boxes of Hanukkah candles at the store on Sunday and forgot about them til I was adding the canned goods I had also gotten to our shelves. $0.25 a box was just my price plus you can never have too many candles in my opinion.


----------



## Freyadog

Finally slowed down and put in an order for bulk lids and rings. both sizes.

got my blueberry and elderberry bushes ordered today.

Thumper brought home after work 3 large bags of carrots to dehydrate and 3 10# bags of potatoes to can.

Put in our storage an extra large box of lawn trash bags and an extra box of kitchen size bags.


----------



## Reighven

Bottled some home made wine. 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Picking up a small pull behind trailer today for a BOV... Big purchase considering we are bugging in but you never know.... I think a forest fire would be the only reason we would have to leave but you never know...


----------



## jeff47041

goshengirl said:


> smaj, I've done the corn in jiffy plugs before. It does work, but it wasn't very beneficial. The reason I did it was because I was doing a few varieties of corn and had to stick to a very specific schedule (or risk cross-pollination) and the ground was too wet to plant. I figured that I could start them in the plugs and keep on schedule, just transplanting them when the ground would allow. They grew fine in the plugs, although they started to get a bit spindly, and they transplanted fine. However, they seemed to need about two weeks to adjust to the transplanting, which moved their tassling back two weeks as well. They did fill out, greened up and produced just fine, although their total height was a little bit stunted.
> 
> So the bottom line is yes, starting corn and transplanting it works, but you loose about two weeks to recovery after transplanting, so you might as well wait it out two weeks and plant them directly in the ground.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I started corn inside two years ago, and had the same results as you. Thought maybe I did something wrong.

Last year, I bought a flat of corn plants from some Amish at a flea market. Same results.

I agree that with corn, it's better to just wait til it's time to plant.


----------



## Viking

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Picking up a small pull behind trailer today for a BOV... Big purchase considering we are bugging in but you never know.... I think a forest fire would be the only reason we would have to leave but you never know...


This is the reason we keep our motorhome fueled and ready to go, all we need to do is add water. When we had the forest fire going on up the mountain above us we parked it near the county road on our field. Thankfully the fire never dropped below the logging road above us but at least we were ready to bug out if things got bad.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Viking said:


> This is the reason we keep our motorhome fueled and ready to go, all we need to do is add water. When we had the forest fire going on up the mountain above us we parked it near the county road on our field. Thankfully the fire never dropped below the logging road above us but at least we were ready to bug out if things got bad.


Glad to hear that, you were lucky... Well, we have a big RV all fueled up too but we decided the small camper would be more practical for us as we are seniors... Plus we can always ditch the trailer if we had to... If it was just a fire and not a SHTF situation, I'm sure we'd try and move them both out... Thanks for your post


----------



## Reighven

Picked up a little 7.62 x 39, .22LR, and .380 and chucked it in the ammo cans. 

Canned six quarts of chicken, and six bags of trail mix. 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Picked up another 12lbs of Hamburger today... plan to just cook it, bag it up, vacuum pack it and put in the freezer for sauces or Hamburger Helpers, etc... Also got 6 boxes of Kleenex for storage and more pasta and oatmeal to vacuum pack...


----------



## Viking

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Picked up another 12lbs of Hamburger today... plan to just cook it, bag it up, vacuum pack it and put in the freezer for sauces or Hamburger Helpers, etc... Also got 6 boxes of Kleenex for storage and more pasta and oatmeal to vacuum pack...


As to freezing meats we double wrap them often with the outer covering being paper, butcher paper or brown bag as they really seem to isolate the inner container and reduce freezer burn.


----------



## Toffee

Well, I went to get my oil changed and instead will be getting a new engine for my truck. They put the oil filter in wrong or something and it fell out. The engine seized within 2 miles. So, after getting a tow back, they took care of us. I am cautiously optimistic that all will go well.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm

Toffee said:


> Well, I went to get my oil changed and instead will be getting a new engine for my truck. They put the oil filter in wrong or something and it fell out. The engine seized within 2 miles. So, after getting a tow back, they took care of us. I am cautiously optimistic that all will go well.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One SV using Survival Forum mobile app


Are they covering the cost of the engine?


----------



## alwaysready

Put in 2 plum trees, 1 tangarine, 2 grape vines and 2 red currant bushes. Also placed orders for a Carmen Hass Avacado, blue berrys, and a couple of pears.


----------



## LincTex

Toffee said:


> I am cautiously optimistic that all will go well.


I am not. I have seen the "butcher shops" where so-called "rebuilt" engines come from.

If your truck has less than 50,000 miles, I would insist on a new one from the factory. If they balk, hire an attorney.

If it has 50,000 or more, I would definitely get a really nice low-mile used one from the wrecking yard. Force them to have one shipped to you from out of state if needed (http://www.car-part.com/ ) 
The factory made engines are ten times better than the rebuilt crap that comes from the chop shops.


----------



## Reighven

I picked up a "Lifestraw" today and threw it in the bag I keep in my truck box. I didn't take it out of the original packaging, and I didn't see any shelf life data on the exterior. Does anyone have experience with this product, or know whether or not it has a shelf life?

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## smaj100

The garden plot is finally turned over. Gotta pick up some fertilizer and once the seedlings get big enough and all this crazy weather passes we can transplant the seedlings in the greenhouse. The plot is 50x100 this is our first big garden and expect alot of weeds and a steep learning curve.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

smaj100 said:


> The garden plot is finally turned over. Gotta pick up some fertilizer and once the seedlings get big enough and all this crazy weather passes we can transplant the seedlings in the greenhouse. The plot is 50x100 this is our first big garden and expect alot of weeds and a steep learning curve.


If I can give you any advice, it would be to control the weeds. Last year, fiancé and I did a 40'x80', and once we got behind on the weeds, it was an uphill battle. We just didn't have enough grass/mulch for the area we were doing. This year we'll be about 80x80, and while I'm looking forward to it (especially with the likely hike in food prices), I'm still struggling to figure out how to get enough grass.

I wish you the best of luck with your first big garden! They can be a lot of work, but it's very rewarding!

Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## Freyadog

Thumper picked up organic seeds today at Lowes. A 4' grow light, starter trays and soil. will get started on this tomorrow. Large quantity of batteries for radio and large flash lights.


----------



## smaj100

Admiral thanks, we have access to unlimited mulch. A local tree co dumps mulch and whole tree's on our property to avoid paying the dump to take it. So I get free firewood and lots of mulch. Planning on mounding the garden after a ice/snow is gone this next week and getting the mulch down in the walk ways to try and choke the weeds out early.


----------



## musketjim

Finally back in the gym lifting to regain strength and size lost prepping for 100 mile race. Pretty stiff, you think you're body would remember this stuff. Took second blacksmithing class, man have I got a long ways to go.


----------



## Viking

We had been waiting for a shipment of almond trees to come into Territorial Seed up in Cottage Grove, Oregon but none came in so not wanting to delay any further due to it being the best time to put in bare root trees we went to Chet's in Grants Pass and picked up two Hall's Hardy semi dwarf and two Garden Prince dwarf almond bare root trees. Chet's is good about getting fruit and nut trees for this climate area. We are going to get a couple of leaf curl resistant peach trees from them also. Leaf curl is a big problem in our area and trees that are sensitive need MicroCop treatments each year or they end up stunted or will die.


----------



## catdog6949

*March New Prep's.....*

Did a little shopping;

8 can's chicken
2 garlic powdered
2 Parmesan Shaker Cheeses

Small Hand Saw
Small Hack Saw
Brace(for drilling)

Large "Granny" cart too Lug Home the Goodie's!

Cat and Turtle.


----------



## oldasrocks

AdmiralD7S said:


> If I can give you any advice, it would be to control the weeds. Last year, fiancé and I did a 40'x80', and once we got behind on the weeds, it was an uphill battle. We just didn't have enough grass/mulch for the area we were doing. This year we'll be about 80x80, and while I'm looking forward to it (especially with the likely hike in food prices), I'm still struggling to figure out how to get enough grass.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck with your first big garden! They can be a lot of work, but it's very rewarding!
> Sent from my iPhone usi


I finally broke down and used some Preen on the asparagus last yr and glad I did. Otherwise I'd have to week it weekly and pulling the grass out was hard and damaged to asparagus. I'll be using it around the bedding plantings this yr even though I have lots of grass mulch.


----------



## oldasrocks

smaj100 said:


> Admiral thanks, we have access to unlimited mulch. A local tree co dumps mulch and whole tree's on our property to avoid paying the dump to take it. So I get free firewood and lots of mulch. Planning on mounding the garden after a ice/snow is gone this next week and getting the mulch down in the walk ways to try and choke the weeds out early.


Be careful with tree bark mulch around in the garden. We used too much one year and found out the rotting wood was tying up the nitrogen. I had to add 100# of pure N to bring it back to usable dirt.


----------



## timmie

got 40 pounds of leg quarters today @ 58 cents a pound. canner is calling my name. so is the vacuum sealer ; hamburger helper is 1.00. i got 40 boxes.


----------



## Grimm

30lbs of dog food.


----------



## 21601mom

Dehydrated and vac sealed 10 lbs shredded carrots and 10 lbs riced cauliflower. Finally ordered Teflon sheets for my dehydrator so I can stop using parchment paper!

Also ordered waterproof covers for GHBs.


----------



## smaj100

Here's a quick shot/update for our spring garden seedlings. So ready for spring to get here, so we can get these in the ground, along with the corn and taters.


----------



## helicopter5472

Picked up 3 Swiss military (used) ponchos They are only 5.99 each, they arrived each in plastic and all three were in excellent shape, usual military heavy duty and redish camo colored. Could not be happier with the quality for such a low price. It's from CH Kadels (Bud K's buddy store) 
It's number is 03 MS3200 if your interested.


----------



## Tacitus

helicopter5472 said:


> Picked up 3 Swiss military (used) ponchos They are only 5.99 each, they arrived each in plastic and all three were in excellent shape, usual military heavy duty and redish camo colored. Could not be happier with the quality for such a low price. It's from CH Kadels (Bud K's buddy store)
> It's number is 03 MS3200 if your interested.


I was wondering what CH Kadels was, so I looked. Here is the poncho.










http://www.chkadels.com/product/Swiss-Camo-Wet-Weather-Poncho-Used/155855.uts


----------



## headhunter

Purchased a couple of surplus Swiss Army ponchos several years ago. I still have one, and I still use it.. A little different than US ponchos. The only problem was they were built for helmets so a wind will lift the hood. The price was good and they are surprisingly durable. A good purchase.


----------



## helicopter5472

O.K. consider what you can get from Walmart or any store for that matter, the only thing in that price range is a thin piece of plastic, for the quality of this you would be paying in the 30 plus range.. just wanted to pass on what I thought was a great deal...


----------



## Beaniemaster2

The posts on ponchos reminded me of the great buy I got last weekend at the Flea Market... Brand new Gortex ponchos for $8ea... I bought them all! Got one for a gift for a prepper friend and the rest for our BOB's... Needless to say I was very happy to replace my nylon ponchos... Happy Happy Happy...


----------



## LincTex

helicopter5472 said:


> Picked up 3 Swiss military (used) ponchos They are only 5.99 each,


3 Or More For Only $5.00 Each....


----------



## Toffee

LincTex said:


> I am not. I have seen the "butcher shops" where so-called "rebuilt" engines come from.
> 
> If your truck has less than 50,000 miles, I would insist on a new one from the factory. If they balk, hire an attorney.
> 
> If it has 50,000 or more, I would definitely get a really nice low-mile used one from the wrecking yard. Force them to have one shipped to you from out of state if needed (http://www.car-part.com/ )
> The factory made engines are ten times better than the rebuilt crap that comes from the chop shops.


Well, they are supposed to pay for a new engine, but I stopped off to get a key I needed off my keychain. The shop told me they are giving me 90 days warranty on a used engine with 110,000 miles on it. I am not happy as that would be 80,000 miles more than what we were told. Not only that, but when I stopped in, I found out that the engine may not even be viable. Pretty much, I went back to the oil change shop and the manager wasn't there, so I will be sending my husband tomorrow instead. He is ticked off on my behalf, so maybe it will turn out well. If not, then there will be a problem.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm

Ran to the market this evening since I didn't go over the weekend. Picked up some canned peaches, canned carrots, canned white beans and pasta for the stores.


----------



## headhunter

The wife purchased some canned beef at Walmart. For the 12, I purchased some #4 buck and for the 20 some #3 buck and a couple boxes of #5 shot. A take down 10/22 followed me home. I had a bald eagle get up out of the ditch just in front of the truck and was able to observe at 30-35 yds. Very cool!


----------



## LincTex

Toffee said:


> Not only that, but when I stopped in, I found out that the engine may not even be viable. Pretty much, I went back to the oil change shop and the manager wasn't there,


You may need to involve a consumer advocate service


----------



## dixiemama

Picked up some clothes at Goodwill for the kids and adults. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## catdog6949

*More March Prep's....*

Went to LCS in Bellevue, Wa. , then bought;

8 merc. Dime's
5 wash. qaurter's
5 oz. Bar
4- 1oz. bar's
1 Noah's Ark
1 2014 Maple Leaf
3 - Liberty Bell's

Cat and Turtle


----------



## ksmama10

My lone bucket of soft wheat arrived today. Tomorrow's my birthday and anniversary; I might be tempted to bake my own cake this once.:teehee:


I just bought one bucket so I can see if we like soft wheat flour enough to justify buying lots of it for storage. The doc told me to shift away from white rice and flour..


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> Ran to the market this evening since I didn't go over the weekend. Picked up some canned peaches, canned carrots, canned white beans and pasta for the stores.


Just passing on our experience on "wet" canned foods, that's what we used to do but with canned fruits and especially tomatoes they really need to be used and replaced in a rather sort time period. Very often they would end up being eaten through and leak in our cupboards or cardboard boxes and this is in a cool dry environment were temperature spreads are kept to a small spread. One other thing is that most all tin can canned foods now have bpA plastic liners, bpA can be leached into the foods and is known to mimic hormones. Trying to find canned foods that don't have these liners anymore is not the easiest and that's why in the end the safest canning would be having glass jars. As to long term storage for SHTF situation there are excellent sources of non-GMO nitrogen sealed dehydrated and freeze dried canned foods. We don't buy combination meals from these long term suppliers because they often add things we feel are not in our best health interests, the major one is soy and soy byproducts such as HVP, hydrolyzed vegetable protein. We've researched soy from many sources and feel that we don't want to use them if at all possible, one of the best sources for info is the Weston A. Price Foundation for Wise Traditions in Foods, Farming and the Healing Arts. www.westonaprice.org Check out their article "Soy Alert".


----------



## UniqueOldGal

Did a big shopping trip to top off entire pantry that was down about 15% . Gosh I'm happy when that thing is FULL!

Got straw,grains and feed for our hens for the rest of the year stored into our dry shed.

Harvested honey from the top bar bee hive I started April 2013.

Got my peas planted and raised beds ready for the cold weather crops....just waiting for the next rainless day to get the cabbage and broc I started out of the greenhouse. Started my tomatoes and peppers and cilantro and a few flowers under lights in the house. Onions under lights rotated to greenhouse.


----------



## Viking

"Just waiting for the next rainless day" that's easier said than done just being a few mountains away from you. I'd like to get our almond trees in the ground ASAP, presently I have them in some very good compost mix but these trees are starting to bud and throw new roots so I can't wait too long. I call the "spring tsunami time", weeds and grass start growing like crazy and weedeating and mowing are like a full time job to keep ahead of before the fire danger cut off for powered equipment. It makes for weight loss of all the fat I've built up over the winter.


----------



## Grimm

I keep about 3 months or less of commercially tinned foods in the house. I try to pressure can my own for longer term storage but if there aren't any good sales I have to wait.

as for the tinned fruit I only keep a handful of those in the house. I am the only one who eats them so the less I store the better.

Thanks for the advice. I knew about the BPA liners but Roo doesn't eat anything that isn't fresh unless I pressure canned it myself. I eat the tinned food.



Viking said:


> Just passing on our experience on "wet" canned foods, that's what we used to do but with canned fruits and especially tomatoes they really need to be used and replaced in a rather sort time period. Very often they would end up being eaten through and leak in our cupboards or cardboard boxes and this is in a cool dry environment were temperature spreads are kept to a small spread. One other thing is that most all tin can canned foods now have bpA plastic liners, bpA can be leached into the foods and is known to mimic hormones. Trying to find canned foods that don't have these liners anymore is not the easiest and that's why in the end the safest canning would be having glass jars. As to long term storage for SHTF situation there are excellent sources of non-GMO nitrogen sealed dehydrated and freeze dried canned foods. We don't buy combination meals from these long term suppliers because they often add things we feel are not in our best health interests, the major one is soy and soy byproducts such as HVP, hydrolyzed vegetable protein. We've researched soy from many sources and feel that we don't want to use them if at all possible, one of the best sources for info is the Weston A. Price Foundation for Wise Traditions in Foods, Farming and the Healing Arts. www.westonaprice.org Check out their article "Soy Alert".


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> I keep about 3 months or less of commercially tinned foods in the house. I try to pressure can my own for longer term storage but if there aren't any good sales I have to wait.
> 
> as for the tinned fruit I only keep a handful of those in the house. I am the only one who eats them so the less I store the better.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I knew about the BPA liners but Roo doesn't eat anything that isn't fresh unless I pressure canned it myself. I eat the tinned food.


I wasn't so much aiming the info on you, it was a thought that I had in reading your post, I'm not sure that people know all of what is being done to us. I frequently tell people that we are under attack from all sides, spiritually, emotionally and physically, especially those of us here on this forum. The PTB hates people that know what they are up to and have declared war on us.


----------



## UniqueOldGal

Viking said:


> "Just waiting for the next rainless day" that's easier said than done just being a few mountains away from you. I'd like to get our almond trees in the ground ASAP, presently I have them in some very good compost mix but these trees are starting to bud and throw new roots so I can't wait too long. I call the "spring tsunami time", weeds and grass start growing like crazy and weedeating and mowing are like a full time job to keep ahead of before the fire danger cut off for powered equipment. It makes for weight loss of all the fat I've built up over the winter.


Friday only this week is forecast for 0 rain but ..... we know how forecasts go..........still you have a 50-50 chance!

I was very lucky our first winter here,when I did our mini orchard. We had a whole rain free week in Feb the very week I brought the trees home!


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Senior Day at Kroger so got a few extras for storage... 

5 Cans of Coffee
3 boxes of Granola (will vacuum pack it)
3 Pkgs of Stayfree
2 Boxes of Oatmeal (vacuum it too)

Good day for a Wednesday...


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Last night, I attended a "breaking down the hog" class. 10 of us watch as the owner of a farm/CSA completely breaks down half a hog, explaining what he's doing, why he's doing it, etc. Obviously, we got to take pictures, ask lots of questions, and even got a little hands-on ourselves deboning some Boston butt steaks. Plus, we were fed a light dinner. He sent us away with a pound of the ground pork from the BB we deboned and other trimmings, some fresh pork belly, a BB steak, and a fourth piece I can't remember right now. Very useful 4-hour class at a very reasonable price.


Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Canning 7 pints of chili and 6 pints of ground beef (almost 2 in the morning :/ ). I ordered 2 pounds of flax to try out from Andi's online vendor in preparation for the upcoming season.


Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## Viking

We bought four more bare root Garden Prince dwarf almond and two All in One bare root almond tree today, the salesman taking care of us said she had just got a call from someone asking for almond trees as was upset that they were all sold. Had I not done business with them previously they probably would not have set them aside for us when I called this morning. We're still waiting for Frost Peach trees to come in. Talk about giving myself almost more work than I can handle, this makes ten almond trees to plant, three walnut trees that I started in one gallon pots last year that should be planted and a potted "Red Bud"? (I think that's what the neighbor that gave it to me said). Thankfully we have really great neighbors on both sides that can help me. It wouldn't be so bad but I also have to protect the trees with chicken wire around them so that the deer won't eat them or the bucks in velvet start scrapping them to death. Talking about bucks scrapping stuff, our new neighbor on our East side was telling me about this weird scrap marks on a row of sunflowers in a planter in front of his deck, I think he thought it was from insect damage but when I told him it was from a buck scrapping his horns he was really surprised, he wasn't even thinking in that direction.


----------



## HardCider

Picked up a 10/22 takedown and several hundred more rounds. Looking at a small piece of land not too far from home


----------



## Outpost

AdmiralD7S said:


> Last night, I attended a "breaking down the hog" class. 10 of us watch as the owner of a farm/CSA completely breaks down half a hog, explaining what he's doing, why he's doing it, etc. Obviously, we got to take pictures, ask lots of questions, and even got a little hands-on ourselves deboning some Boston butt steaks. Plus, we were fed a light dinner. He sent us away with a pound of the ground pork from the BB we deboned and other trimmings, some fresh pork belly, a BB steak, and a fourth piece I can't remember right now. Very useful 4-hour class at a very reasonable price.


Awesome!
An actual class on proper break-down!

I have *got* to look for something like that in my area!

I can *muddle* my way through breaking down a deer and making it into *acceptable* cuts, but I really wish I had the actual knowledge of butchery.

There are a *lot* of meat-cutters around here that will do a deer, bear, or moose... some are better than others... not a lot of them will give away the "secrets"... and like I said, I can *muddle* my way through if I have to.... (and I've had to)... but that's about the best I can claim.

I'm actually going to look for something like that around here.

That's great!


----------



## UniqueOldGal

Got a 6 x50 ft 40% sun blocking Shade Cloth for some garden bed areas since white bedsheets didn't work too well in last year's record heat . 

My broc, cabbage and greens got fried and stunted last year when Spring hit 100 degree June .Shouldn't be that hot here til July. A third of my garden failed and most of the rest was hurtin. My drying beans and corn failed Too; Blossoms and tassels burned off as soon as they formed so plants couldn't bear. And I couldn't keep the taters from dying off way-early despite watering and mulch, so it was a small crop.
I hope This year I don't get so many "lessons" in how to lose all one's cool-weather greens and "survival calories" all at once!  Oh,and I canned a lifetime's worth of jalepenos we hardly use, because That plant thrived! :rofl:


----------



## Foreverautumn

I put away another $20 into my emergency cash stash today!


----------



## Grimm

Ran to Costco last night. Grabbed a case of canned tomatoes, 2 briskets for canning, books for Roo, t.p., ingredients for my homemade laundry soap (one batch lasts over a year so I am doubling this next batch), milk and hand soap.

I still have some errands to do today but getting the Costco run done makes me relaxed. Now just to run to the pet store for cat and dog foods...


----------



## zimmy

*Preps*

Picked up some CBN suits, roll of foil face foam insulation, and a roll of stainless steel mesh.


----------



## headhunter

A torpedo wedge for splitting and a solar powered motion light. The motion light will be installed in the machine shed with the panel outside. I'm trying for a automatic light so I don't stumble around finding the switch- I hope.


----------



## goshengirl

headhunter said:


> The motion light will be installed in the machine shed with the panel outside.


We bought some solar motion lights (post Christmas sales) with the same intent. Now we just need to build the sheds.


----------



## Freyadog

Added 18 Vienna sausage and 6 corned beef. found lite weight summer cotton pants for us to sleep in. Purchased new allergen pillows for me and gonna sew the old ones together and cover with fleece for a dog bed in front of the woodstove. found the fleece for 3$ a blanket at FD so that is what I will use. 

Know the woman at FD so she rang up our stuff in 25$ chapters and got 5$ off each 25$, saved 40$. 

almond extract, cherries, liquid vitamin E for the goats skin, marshmallows, collards, Oreo's  , doggie treats, extension cord for grow light, light bulbs for outside, tea, coffee, more but cant remember what all we got for our storage,.

Did get the jerky finished drying. 2 gallons.


----------



## Toffee

Freyadog said:


> Found the fleece for 3$ a blanket at FD so that is what I will use.


What is FD? I'm wracking my brain trying to figure out the store, because for $3, I could do a lot with fleece.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Freyadog

Toffee said:


> What is FD? I'm wracking my brain trying to figure out the store, because for $3, I could do a lot with fleece.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One SV using Survival Forum mobile app


Family Dollar


----------



## headhunter

Grandma came home with a dozen cans of beef and two canned hams. After a couple of warm 40 degree days the snow started to slide off the shed's roof (I was not anticipating using a ladder and the snow rake). 
It was a good day to charge the generator's battery, so I started up the Honda and let it run for a couple of hours. Plugged in a drill, I ran it off first one than the other outlet of the generator. I was going to just dump some gas into the generator , but smelled it first. Almost no scent, so I grabbed a can of non oxidenated fuel and took a whiff. What a difference! It went into the generator.
The Yamaha 4 wheeler started right up. So, it too got run a while to charge the battery.
It was a good day.


----------



## smaj100

Outpost said:


> Awesome!
> An actual class on proper break-down!
> 
> I have *got* to look for something like that in my area!
> 
> I can *muddle* my way through breaking down a deer and making it into *acceptable* cuts, but I really wish I had the actual knowledge of butchery.
> 
> There are a *lot* of meat-cutters around here that will do a deer, bear, or moose... some are better than others... not a lot of them will give away the "secrets"... and like I said, I can *muddle* my way through if I have to.... (and I've had to)... but that's about the best I can claim.
> 
> I'm actually going to look for something like that around here.
> 
> That's great!


Outpost talk to some those processors. I asked one of our local guys when I dropped off our 2 does this year, and he was more than happy to have a little extra help for the price of teaching me to properly Butcher and completely process the deer burger. Jerky. Sausage everything. I learned a ton over 3 days at the tail end of deer season. He's gonna call when he gets ready to do some personal hogs....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Finally got our AK  Will be a nice addition to our home protection... Now if I could just get an 50 cal I would be in heaven  Also found some wall scones for candles at the flea market and a box of candles... Also picked up more mac 'n cheese and grits for storage...


----------



## UniqueOldGal

Hyacinths are out and my garlic,poppies and rhubarb are a foot tall already. Nice!

Planted onion starts. Filled in gaps in asparagus bed with 5 new crowns. "Intensive" style spaded deep and forked about 100 sq feet of raised beds due to wanting deeper roots for possible drought conditions again this year. Moved piles of straw I rotted all winter into mulching areas (and mulched the former plants I mentioned).Planted parsnip seed.

I usually heal myself with herbs and supplements; Nonetheless, I'm 60 years old and todays activities will require ALEVE.


----------



## Hooch

welp...today my roof was finished. I had it redone and some areas fixed, not because it was leaking but because Im being proactive in preventing it from getting it to that point. 
Also...It is another step closer to me moving outta here. A new roof will make it eaiser for potential buyers to qualify for financing. Im not underwater like alot of folks so the funds I spent saving for and re-roofing it will be returned to me after I sell it. Meanwhile, I will have a sound roof...so its a win win all around. 

I cant wait to begin a new chapter in my life..working towards a dream..heehee...Im giddy..


----------



## timmie

picked up 10 cans of spam. caught them on sale for 2.88.


----------



## LincTex

timmie said:


> picked up 10 cans of spam. caught them on sale for 2.88.


Are they that much?

I can get canned hams (Maybe 12oz? They appear about 1.5x the size of spam cans) for the same price. I like canned ham more than spam.

16oz DAK hams are a little under four bucks:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dak-Canned-Ham-16-oz/10308362


----------



## timmie

LincTex said:


> Are they that much?
> 
> I can get canned hams (appear about 2x the size of spam cans) for the same price. I like canned ham more than spam.
> 
> 16oz DAK hams are a little under four bucks:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dak-Canned-Ham-16-oz/10308362


yep . afraid so. normally 3.69 and up.


----------



## Grimm

Having internet issues so I didn't post Sunday's market trip.

Grabbed another 30lbs of dog food, 12lbs of cat food, canned collards, and canned white beans.

Yesterday my small order of dog and cat food arrived. I had some coupons codes that made shipping free and the bags 30% off. Plus as part of the coupon was a free gift card so that will help with more pet food in the coming month.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Well, I just found out my project at work is going to be migrated to the Phillipines in a couple of months. Oh, I'll still be here in the states, working at the same company, I'll just be working on a different (probably suckier) project. I'm told my rate of pay will be grandfathered in (which I'll believe when I see), so it could be worse. Still, it's pretty demoralizing the be told how great a job you're doing, and then be told the project's going away. 

I responded to the anxiety by picking up a dozen 20-oz bottles of drinking water, and a dozen cans of beef mini-ravioli tonight.


----------



## goshengirl

Our youngest son (11 years old) bought his first bullion today, a 1/10th oz gold coin. (He's really good about working and saving up for significant items). He's been so stinkin' jazzed all day.


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> Our youngest son (11 years old) bought his first bullion today, a 1/10th oz gold coin. (He's really good about working and saving up for significant items). He's been so stinkin' jazzed all day.


WOW! Congrats! Little man must be a prepper in training.


----------



## Tacitus

goshengirl said:


> Our youngest son (11 years old) bought his first bullion today, a 1/10th oz gold coin. (He's really good about working and saving up for significant items). He's been so stinkin' jazzed all day.


What a great idea!


----------



## Grimm

Finally made my double batch of laundry soap. Enough to fill a 5 gallon bucket and then some. 

Welp. That chore is done. Don't need to do it again for 18 months.


----------



## Viking

goshengirl said:


> Our youngest son (11 years old) bought his first bullion today, a 1/10th oz gold coin. (He's really good about working and saving up for significant items). He's been so stinkin' jazzed all day.


Please teach him to not spread the news, keeps a target off of your family.


----------



## Viking

Foreverautumn said:


> Well, I just found out my project at work is going to be migrated to the Phillipines in a couple of months. Oh, I'll still be here in the states, working at the same company, I'll just be working on a different (probably suckier) project. I'm told my rate of pay will be grandfathered in (which I'll believe when I see), so it could be worse. Still, it's pretty demoralizing the be told how great a job you're doing, and then be told the project's going away.
> 
> I responded to the anxiety by picking up a dozen 20-oz bottles of drinking water, and a dozen cans of beef mini-ravioli tonight.


Many years ago I had a good job working in a light fixture factory in Denver, they decided to move to Fort Smith, Arkansas for lower cost of operation including lower wages. They offered jobs to those who would move, not something I wanted. Hope things will go well for you even though that project is going.


----------



## Wellrounded

Grimm said:


> Finally made my double batch of laundry soap. Enough to fill a 5 gallon bucket and then some.
> 
> Welp. That chore is done. Don't need to do it again for 18 months.


I'm like that with soap, I really enjoy making it but one batch lasts 12 months..... I'm going to have to give more away


----------



## ksmama10

Wellrounded said:


> I'm like that with soap, I really enjoy making it but one batch lasts 12 months..... I'm going to have to give more away


Either that, or start doing laundry for 8 people..then the soap will last about 3 months! :flower:


----------



## goshengirl

Grimm said:


> WOW! Congrats! Little man must be a prepper in training.


Oh, he is. This one 'gets it.' He's now at the age where he's seeing the big picture in terms of needs, and he's able to look at our situation and see where we need improving. Some of his ideas are very youthful, but most are spot on. Like the other day, when he told me he was very concerned about our water supply and that we need water independence. 



Viking said:


> Please teach him to not spread the news, keeps a target off of your family.


Absolutely right. This son truly understands that, as does the 21 year old (the 21 yo lives on his own but he knows what we're doing, is a prepper himself, and knows where to come when the SHTF). It's the 19 yo that I have to be concerned about.  (Although to his credit, I think he's coming around. At his college there are students who don't have a clue what's going on in the world, and I think that really opened his eyes - I've actually caught him watching the news instead of ESPN, and that's a big deal for this sports fanatic. He's been initiating conversations about the market, Russia, etc., and has expressed the concern for more food storage. So there's hope for him yet. )


----------



## goshengirl

Grimm said:


> Finally made my double batch of laundry soap. Enough to fill a 5 gallon bucket and then some.
> 
> Welp. That chore is done. Don't need to do it again for 18 months.


I so need to do this. Which recipe do you use?


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> I so need to do this. Which recipe do you use?


Here it is...
http://www.howdoesshe.com/gifting-the-worlds-best-homemade-laundry-detergent-free-printable/
_
1 (4 lb 12 oz) Box of Borax- Found in the detergent aisle
1 (3 lb 7 oz) Box of Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soda- Found in the detergent aisle
1 (3 lb) Container of OxyClean- Found in the detergent aisle
2 (14.1 oz) Bars of Zote Soap- Found in the detergent aisle (You can also use Fels Naptha)
1 (4 lb) Box of Arm & Hammer Baking Soda- Found in the cooking aisle (You could also get two 2 lb box, we couldn't find the larger 4lb box when we went)
4 Bottles of Scentsy Washer Whiffs- found online or through a Scentsy Representative (you can also use 2 Bottles of Purex Crystals Fabric Enhancer- Found in the detergent aisle)_

Personally I double the oxy clean. Lots of toddler stains.  I used the Purex in my first batch and it worked well but this time I left it out. Its just for smell anyway.


----------



## dixiemama

I use the same recipe but grate a couple bars of soap for scent. It changes depending on what's on sale lil

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> I use the same recipe but grate a couple bars of soap for scent. It changes depending on what's on sale lil
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


I have an HE washer and for some reason grated soap doesn't dissolve completely. I found that if I "cook" slices of soap in the oven I can grind it up in my food processor to a powder and have less issues. That is the most time consuming part of this for me.


----------



## Dakine

stacking! more silver

I've got some chicken in the fridge that needs to be canned. hmm. Maybe I'll start cutting that up tonight not sure.


----------



## bbrider

Picked up our two hogs from the butcher, today. 290lbs from the two. We will start rendering the lard in the morning. Tried to till the garden, but it is still too wet. 

Sent from my C811 4G using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Tacitus

Bought a couple Mountain House #10 can entrees. But I noticed that Provident Pantry entrees seem to be cheaper by the ounce. I've heard good things about the taste of Mountain House (haven't tried them yet), so they still may be worth the price. Anyone try Provident Pantry freeze dried entrees?


----------



## catdog6949

*Different Prepp's*

Spent most of this week sorting thru, 90 days, canned and Dry Survival Food and misc. Supply's! Did not realize We had saved up so much stuff? Also put back 2 more Gallon's of water, bringing our total too 89 Gallon's (Plus 65 more if we have time to fill bathtub)!

Keep Prepping Everyone 

Cat and Turtle


----------



## JayJay

1 (4 lb 12 oz) Box of Borax- Found in the detergent aisle
1 (3 lb 7 oz) Box of Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soda- Found in the detergent aisle
1 (3 lb) Container of OxyClean- Found in the detergent aisle
2 (14.1 oz) Bars of Zote Soap- Found in the detergent aisle (You can also use Fels Naptha)
1 (4 lb) Box of Arm & Hammer Baking Soda- Found in the cooking aisle (You could also get two 2 lb box, we couldn’t find the larger 4lb box when we went)
4 Bottles of Scentsy Washer Whiffs- found online or through a Scentsy Representative (you can also use 2 Bottles of Purex Crystals Fabric Enhancer- Found in the detergent aisle)


My recipe is only these 3:
Equal amounts of Borax and Washing Sodas, and grated Zote mixed in and I have had no problems with dirt.
And I have a logger in the family.


----------



## Moose33

I got 50 pounds of rice, peas and lentils put up this morning. I'm running out of space.


----------



## dixiemama

Spare room straightened up-- prob going to be getting the kids soon. 3 extra mouths to feed. At least we have lumber left from the barn build for beds. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Viking

Tacitus said:


> Bought a couple Mountain House #10 can entrees. But I noticed that Provident Pantry entrees seem to be cheaper by the ounce. I've heard good things about the taste of Mountain House (haven't tried them yet), so they still may be worth the price. Anyone try Provident Pantry freeze dried entrees?


I'll give an A+ for Provident Pantry, we have bought some Mountain House and Provident pantry entrees but many of the entrees contain HVP (Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein) which is derived from soy and we don't use un-fermented soy products. Thing is with #10 cans of Provident Pantry freeze dried food such as peas, green beans, and their dehydrated foods in #10 cans make a lot of meals. What my wife does is make her own entree meals using freeze dried beef or chicken. Since she doesn't use but a small portion of a #10 can she repacks the contents in a Zip-Tie bag with an oxygen absorber pac and puts it back in the #10 can with a plastic lid. She made a number of "test" meals during the weeks we stayed on our property during the forest fires, our son and his girlfriend couldn't believe how great the hash browns tasted or any of the other meals my wife made using those products.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Planted 140 tomato seeds in 70 holes and stuck under some fluorescent lights. Just waiting on the ground to dry to get the garden plowed.


Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## zimmy

Bought these high power off road spotlights to install on our 60 ft tower for security reasons. The power will come from the battery bank in the basement through existing wires run up the tower for the wind turbine I removed two years ago. Eight PV modules will be mounted on the top section of tower.


----------



## smaj100

Tilled the garden again, dug post holes for the downed pine tree's I trimmed up into 8' lengths for fence posts. New barn is being installed on Thur, then have to drag a temp storage building to it's new site near the barn and convert it to a chicken coop. Dig more post holes and set the chicken run up, once all that is done. 

Picked up a truck load of pallets on my way to buy 15 telephone poles for pasture run in's. Got my alaska mk3 saw mill attachment and will be chomping at the bit to try it out. Going to use my downed pine and some tree's that a local tree guy delivers to me for free so he doesn't have to pay the dump, will be using them for free lumber to build indoor stalls for the horses.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got a new book on Bushcraft to read over spring break. I'll be starting some seeds for my cold weather plants.


----------



## Foreverautumn

ContinualHarvest said:


> Got a new book on Bushcraft to read over spring break. I'll be starting some seeds for my cold weather plants.


When do you expect to graduate, CH?


----------



## Grimm

Just got home from the urgent care. The whole household has sinusitis. :facepalm: Everyone is on antibiotics and various decongestants. Most are doubles and some are specific based on medical history.

I have asthma and Graves so I can not take antihistamines but everyone else can. After talking to the doctor I have decided I need a new GP. The urgent care doctor agreed since I am not able to get a referral for an endocrinologist. It reconfirms what I have been thinking regarding my treatment for the Graves.

While waiting for all the meds we stopped at the market for some minor supplies. Mostly just some shelf stable foods to add to the stores and first aid supplies. Same when we went to the pharmacy. Just first aid supplies and vitamins.


----------



## musketjim

Packed backpack and sledge for last manhaul of the winter to BOL. Will stay about 3 days. Should have left today but a little under the weather. Finished reading "The South Pole: A Historical Reader". I've been fascinated with Antarctica for quite a few years. Kind of sick when you consider where I live.:nuts: Constantly amazed at what the explorers and trailblazers endured down there. Makes me feel like such a pussy sometimes.


----------



## Toffee

Picked up three turkey poults today. First time raising birds by myself, but I'm doing these as a trial run for our ducks. We found out they were delayed due to the bad winter.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Foreverautumn said:


> When do you expect to graduate, CH?


One more year after this summer. Science degrees are not 4 year friendly. 7 classes left when spring semester is done with. I'm seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got another book on the way. "A Sand County Almanac" by Aldo Leopold. Required reading for my Wildlife Bio course. But, I think it's more than just a required text, it's better defined as an ethical guide to the interactions between people and the ecosystems we encounter.


----------



## Reighven

The face masks I ordered for myself and the kiddos arrived today. I'm pretty impressed with the quality! They are easy to breathe through, are fashioned to a high and durable quality, have drawstrings that tighten independently behind each ear, and adjustable/moldable internal nose pieces to attain a correct and custom fit. 

Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## headhunter

I ordered from "Knives Plus" and was very pleased. Ordered on Tuesday and arrived on Friday Two Buck slimline "Duke" knives (about $36 dollars each- about what I paid in '88) and an 8" DMT Diamond duo sided sharpener. Very pleased with the service and prices.

KNIVES PLUS Toll Free Order Line 800-687-6202. Monday-Friday 9:00-5:30 CST. 
Knives Plus | 2467 Interstate 40 West | Amarillo, TX. | 79109


----------



## helicopter5472

Just bought close to 400 bucks worth of food and bath supplies for my stocks, picked up another BOB and some bags for my truck and supplies for it. Just received a 1000 7.62X39 SKS rounds from the Sportsman club, waiting for the 9mm and 30.06 to come in. The sun is out, it's about 1 degree outside and there is two feet of snow still on the ground, where the hell is spring.


----------



## Gians

Picked up an old Miller's Falls eggbeater hand drill, stores bits in the handle and works really good. Haven't tried metal yet.
http://oldtoolheaven.com/hand_drills/drill.htm


----------



## Lake Windsong

Got my teenager a reliable, safe car. Decluttering the home and working in the garden. So ready for spring!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Lake Windsong said:


> Got my teenager a reliable, safe car.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Survival Forum mobile app


We'll be the judge of that . What'd you get?

Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## Grimm

Not really mine but it does affect me...

My folks got a new puppy. He is a Brittany. Number 5 for my parents. Number 3 is still alive but is a grumpy 13 year old blind female. My dad wanted a male for the cuddle factor males have.  The pup gets along with Winter and she is helping to teach him to point. A female would have been better for hunting but what is done is done. I'll just have to take him out for some field work this summer with Winter. 

At least my folks have hunting and Brittany experience so the pup will not become a total couch potato like the rest of the suburban Brittanys here in California.


----------



## HardCider

Just picked up several more bricks of 22 ammo


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

Made my monthly trip to Northern Tool yesterday looking for a new slide in hitch and ball. needed a big size for the travel trailer. We have a weight equalizing hitch but sometimes I need a quick down and dirty hookup. Picked it up and then went nuts for a few minutes. Bought some rollers to put under a gate to help it lift and make it easier to open when we get to our trailers. got a new safety vest for those times I want to be seen. Yesterday morning was working way before daylight and almost got hit while working in construction area. 

Found some of those survival whistle, compass, match box striker set ups marked for 25 cents. Turned out to be a dollar at the check out. Told them to take them back. They were probably worth a dollar but it makes me mad when a store miss marks an item and makes no bones about not honoring the price. Picked up a few blister packs of the flat cell batteries cheap. 

A lot of their stuff is cheaply made and I would not depend on it in a crisis. I do not buy cheaply made tools as an example. I did buy some EMT scissors to put in kits. Also got a solar panel on sale for the trailer and for my truck. GB


----------



## Viking

HardCider said:


> Just picked up several more bricks of 22 ammo


I liked this post simple because you were able to get bricks of 22 ammo. Here in S.W. Oregon we would have to baby sit the ammo counters when we know shipments come in otherwise we are SOL. I haven't seen any size of 22 ammo for far too long now. So my brick of Federal 525 rounds of 22 LR is like gold to me. It stays sealed until absolutely necessary.


----------



## Lake Windsong

AdmiralD7S said:


> We'll be the judge of that . What'd you get?


An Avalon. Low miles and we knew the previous owner. Working out good for us so far...


----------



## Grimm

Canned some corned beef and placed an order with Augason Farms this morning.


----------



## HardCider

Viking said:


> I liked this post simple because you were able to get bricks of 22 ammo. Here in S.W. Oregon we would have to baby sit the ammo counters when we know shipments come in otherwise we are SOL. I haven't seen any size of 22 ammo for far too long now. So my brick of Federal 525 rounds of 22 LR is like gold to me. It stays sealed until absolutely necessary.


It's funny. You have to do the same thing here at Wally World or Bass Pro Shop but the little gun shop right down the road and a couple of small local hardware stores are fully stocked with about any caliber and no 1 or 2 box limit. I could buy several more bricks tomorrow if I wanted. I think most people think it's the big places that might have ammo and don't bother looking right under their nose at the little spots


----------



## Foreverautumn

I bought a Swiss-Tech 6-in-1 Utility key with:

Flat screwdriver
Phillips screwdriver
Micro Eyeglass screwdriver
serrated and straight knife blade
Bottle opener

A microflashlight
A couple of P-38 can openers.

All of which will fit on my keychain.

Those P-38s are remarkably CHEAP! I thought they were going to cost me somewhere between 4 and 5 bucks easily! I picked up a couple of them in a camping goods store for *50 cents EACH!!!*  Holy crap!!! You'd think they're made in China or something!!!! :eyebulge:


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Took and passed my technician's exam today for amateur radio. My general book showed up Monday night, so I thought I might be able to check off the general exam as well while I was there. Turns out, I may need to read more than the introduction for that one...only 16/35


----------



## Freyadog

AdmiralD7S said:


> Took and passed my technician's exam today for amateur radio. My general book showed up Monday night, so I thought I might be able to check off the general exam as well while I was there. Turns out, I may need to read more than the introduction for that one...only 16/35


Congrats Admiral.. we are working hard to get our tech/


----------



## Grimm

Ran to Costco and the medical supply store. Our church is hosting a classic car show and BBQ tonight so I ran my errands last night.

Got a case of instant cold packs. The ones I had before were from the dollar store. When I cleaned out the first aid box I found most had leaked or dried out. I figured I'd try professional grade packs. Better deal to- $12 for a case of 24 verses $1 each at the dollar store. Also grabbed a few emergency first aid manuals. I like to compare info since I have several older than I am.

At Costco I got cheese, rice, batteries, cereal, water and milk. Not much but I had to hike it up the driveway in the dark.


----------



## Reighven

I'm a firm believer in having a firearm in every common caliber. You never know what ammo is going to be cheap, or what you will "find". One that I was missing was the solid .308, which I remedied today with this Vepr. 








Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## UniqueOldGal

Reighven said:


> I'm a firm believer in having a firearm in every common caliber. You never know what ammo is going to be cheap, or what you will "find". One that I was missing was the solid .308, which I remedied today with this Vepr.
> View attachment 8246
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


Wow,that thing's an artwork. I only have a "modern" materials and tough weapon,but,sigh,but I'll never stop loving the beauty of real wood grain.

As for me..... Got a small pandemic kit and extra masks for truck and storage.


----------



## dixiemama

Hit the Goodwill for summer BOB clothes--- got 3 pairs of shorts for us all, a dozen Field and Stream (80's issues), some clothes for the kids and even found a bag (with tags, regular $60!) for our computers. Fully padded, lots of pockets for $5. 

Ours has seen a large uptick in donations and the store was packed. Lady working said they hadn't had a chance to put everything out because they didn't have room. Will go back next week. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## smaj100

Reighvan, I've got one in 54R to go along with my m44. I love it.

Finally another step in the homestead, got our new barn put up, moving an older wood storage building near the barn that will be transformed into the chicken coop and run. More pictures to follow. One step at a time we are getting there. Feels like a huge milestone.


----------



## musketjim

Just spent 4 days at BOL bucking up trees that I had previously dropped in the fall. Will be ready to start splitting on next trip. Hike out was colder than I expected, wasn't quite dressed for the cold. Silly mistake, picked up the pace to compensate. I need to be a little smarter next time.

"The good guys aren't coming"


----------



## Reighven

smaj100 said:


> Reighvan, I've got one in 54R to go along with my m44. I love it.
> 
> Finally another step in the homestead, got our new barn put up, moving an older wood storage building near the barn that will be transformed into the chicken coop and run. More pictures to follow. One step at a time we are getting there. Feels like a huge milestone.


54R is a great cartridge. And cheap too!! Like yourself, I use those in the M44 and its big brother the M91/30. PS, your barn looks great!! 

Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Finished plowing the bigger/better garden...going from 3200 sq-ft to 10,000 sq-ft. Will have to work hard this spring to amend the annexed part. It is heavy in clay.


Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## Foreverautumn

I just put back another $20 into my emergency cash stash. It's now 76% funded.


----------



## 21601mom

AdmiralD7S said:


> Finished plowing the bigger/better garden...going from 3200 sq-ft to 10,000 sq-ft. Will have to work hard this spring to amend the annexed part. It is heavy in clay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone usi


Wow, quite an impressive garden! Would you mind sharing some pics? And how much time do you anticipate spending each day to keep it up, once it's planted?


----------



## Hooch

I have my house on the market finally..n im taking a break from work to get my blood pressure lowered..it was fine in dec which was last time i checked it but its a bit elevated now from healthy. Work stress finally caught up to me..some downer stuff ive been dealing with at work n well..its taken its toll. Its all good..im relaxing n enjoying my unexpected time off.


----------



## headhunter

We added some canned beef, chicken, ham, and fruit. Spent some time at the reloading bench so added another hundred .357s. The last batch of Starline brass seemed to be a little different. Not as heavy a wall and varing amounts of pressure needed for initial sizing


----------



## musketjim

Froze 2 more gals. of water. Hopefully this photo of my blacksmithing projects comes out. I hot chisel, 1 centerpunch, 2 door handles and a very poor spoon.


----------



## musketjim

Well obviously I have no clue how to post a photo on here. Sorry:gaah:


----------



## AdmiralD7S

21601mom said:


> Wow, quite an impressive garden! Would you mind sharing some pics? And how much time do you anticipate spending each day to keep it up, once it's planted?


I'll try to get a picture or two up later today. The "current" garden plowed nicely, but I had trouble getting deep enough in the unbroken area to turn most of it over. Ground's still pretty wet, and I'm only running a 2-bottom attached to a TO30 (same one my great-grandfather bought new).

Last year we fell behind on the weeding in the 3200, so we're going to spend a lot of effort up front on the 10K with mulch/newspaper/grass clippings/etc to prevent weeds. Also, the garden won't be as dense as last year...more spacing both between rows and between plants themselves.

I'm hoping that the garden will be 3 evenings a week plus a long day on the weekend. We're setting aside a couple hundred square feet for flax, plus each of the 50+ tomato plans, the 6 cucumbers, the watermelon, the honeydew will get a 5' diameter circle for each plant, so that covers a fair bit of ground. All leftovers will go to the chickens, which is a quick and non-wasteful use of the veggies

The long part will not be the harvesting or tending, but rather the canning. Last year was a bad year for (as near as I can tell) everyone between rain and wind. I put up less than a dozen quarts of tomato sauce, 2 pints of peas, and a few pints of pepper relish. Other veggies did okay, and the only thing that excelled were the cucumbers (because it takes a portal to the netherworld to kill those things).


----------



## HomegrownGal

AdmiralD7S said:


> I'll try to get a picture or two up later today. The "current" garden plowed nicely, but I had trouble getting deep enough in the unbroken area to turn most of it over. Ground's still pretty wet, and I'm only running a 2-bottom attached to a TO30 (same one my great-grandfather bought new).
> 
> Last year we fell behind on the weeding in the 3200, so we're going to spend a lot of effort up front on the 10K with mulch/newspaper/grass clippings/etc to prevent weeds. Also, the garden won't be as dense as last year...more spacing both between rows and between plants themselves.
> 
> I'm hoping that the garden will be 3 evenings a week plus a long day on the weekend. We're setting aside a couple hundred square feet for flax, plus each of the 50+ tomato plans, the 6 cucumbers, the watermelon, the honeydew will get a 5' diameter circle for each plant, so that covers a fair bit of ground. All leftovers will go to the chickens, which is a quick and non-wasteful use of the veggies
> 
> The long part will not be the harvesting or tending, but rather the canning. Last year was a bad year for (as near as I can tell) everyone between rain and wind. I put up less than a dozen quarts of tomato sauce, 2 pints of peas, and a few pints of pepper relish. Other veggies did okay, and the only thing that excelled were the cucumbers (because it takes a portal to the netherworld to kill those things).


Check out the backtoeden.com movie which is free at the website. This is similar to what I'm doing. A WHOLE lot less maintenance!!









Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## HomegrownGal

Use layers of cardboard underneath or lots of newspaper. I prefer cardboard with little to no ink. Wood chips are free from tree trimmers and utility companies. You can also find free manures and leaves, use grass clippings, etc. any organic material that will enrich the soil and turn to humus over time. Decreases the need for watering too!! It's kind of like the layering of lasagna.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Beaniemaster2

HardCider said:


> Just picked up several more bricks of 22 ammo


Did you order them from someone??? We can't even get one box here in Kentucky unless you hang out at Walmart and then they only let you have ONE box.....


----------



## HardCider

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Did you order them from someone??? We can't even get one box here in Kentucky unless you hang out at Walmart and then they only let you have ONE box.....


No, I just walk in the local gun shop or hardware store. I walked in on Friday and picked up more 22 Mag. Don't think big box stores, think small, out of the way, gun shops and small general country stores


----------



## AdmiralD7S

21601mom said:


> Wow, quite an impressive garden! Would you mind sharing some pics? And how much time do you anticipate spending each day to keep it up, once it's planted?


The picture was taken from the SE corner of the "original" 80'x40' garden, which has been pushed out to the north and easy. Grassy areas are newly-broken turf, straw covers the garlic I planted last fall, and the tall weeds protect my strawberries (in my head).









Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## 21601mom

AdmiralD7S said:


> The picture was taken from the SE corner of the "original" 80'x40' garden, which has been pushed out to the north and easy. Grassy areas are newly-broken turf, straw covers the garlic I planted last fall, and the tall weeds protect my strawberries (in my head).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone usi


Thanks for the picture. Will look forward to updates throughout the season!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

21601mom said:


> Thanks for the picture. Will look forward to updates throughout the season!


I suspect all updates starting around July will be found in the same folder as my psych eval. Fiancée is finishing her masters for counseling, and the joke is her thesis will be documenting my downward spiral this summer 

Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## Moose33

I found chicken breasts on sale for 1.79 a pound. Sealed a little over 13 pounds and got them in the freezer.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Well, I gave one of my P-38s a try today. It did the job, of course, but boy, was that a lot of work! Considering I've got two other manual can openers, I think I'll consider my P-38s a fallback of LAST resort!


----------



## LincTex

Reighven said:


> One that I was missing was the solid .308, which I remedied today with this Vepr.
> View attachment 8246


Did your wife freak out when you laid that oily gun on her nice quilt?


----------



## LincTex

smaj100 said:


> Finally another step in the homestead, got our new barn put up,... More pictures to follow. One step at a time we are getting there. Feels like a huge milestone.


Is it just sitting on blocks? Or do you have drilled and poured pilings?

That style of building ("big carport") is very susceptible to wind damage, and needs to be anchored very well.... and also additional bracing installed inside. All of the ones I see in Texas have suffered from wind damage.


----------



## LincTex

Foreverautumn said:


> Well, I gave one of my P-38s a try today. It did the job, of course, but boy, was that a lot of work! Considering I've got two other manual can openers, I think I'll consider my P-38s a fallback of LAST resort!


I use a pair of pliers to hold it while using one.

Look into getting the P-51, it's a big bigger and a lot easier to use.


----------



## Genevieve

Friday I went to the Mennonite store and bought 25# sugar, 50# of wheat, 20# of rolled oats and 2 doz free range eggs (lol)
Then I went to the regular grocery down the street and bought pasta ( for gallon mylar & o2's), spaghetti sauce, canned tomatoes and sauce. The spaghetti sauce I'll dehydrate and store vacuum sealed so it lasts longer.

I've been noticing that the regular grocery I go to doesn't have as much on sale like it used to. I remember the sales paper used to be as big as the newspaper pages and it would be full of products on sale. Now tho, the page has been shorten in both width and length and the pics of products are bigger to "fill" the pages I suppose.

I forgot to grab a box of borax and washing soda when I was there so the next time I go into town I have to stop and get them. I grab some every time I go so I can stay stocked. they're not just for laundry cleaning


----------



## headhunter

I guess I'd think about a Leatherman "Wingman " multi tool as a spare opener. I just saw one on line for $23 dollars and the grandson has one. I can make the opener work and I think I will order one for a spare- already carry a "surge" (heavy ,but useful beast) on my belt. Good luck.


----------



## smaj100

LincTex said:


> Is it just sitting on blocks? Or do you have drilled and poured pilings?
> 
> That style of building ("big carport") is very susceptible to wind damage, and needs to be anchored very well.... and also additional bracing installed inside. All of the ones I see in Texas have suffered from wind damage.


Linc, it's anchored into the ground with giant screw in 4' auger type bladed bits that are bolted to the frames. We upgraded to heavy 12G steel, all corners are braced. She's rated for IIRC 40 Psf of snow & 130mph winds. Hopefully we never see winds like that.

I plan on installing horse stalls, and some feed and tack rooms inside which should further help the bracing.


----------



## Freyadog

Thumper made about 8 months or more of laundry detergent.

for storage corned beef, lemon flavoring, many canned veggies and fruits, 3 large boxes of matches, mixed frozen vegetables to dehydrate, 2 coffee, tobacco, backed up our washing soda, borax and soap. 

finger splints and aspirator.

Oh I consider this a prep. I learned to make a chicken pot pie. I have never in my life made one. Why I have never tried is beyond me but I got the job done and it was delicious.


----------



## Foreverautumn

LincTex said:


> I use a pair of pliers to hold it while using one.
> 
> Look into getting the P-51, it's a big bigger and a lot easier to use.


Is it me, or are these things named after world war II fighters?


----------



## JayJay

Genevieve said:


> Friday I went to the Mennonite store and bought 25# sugar, 50# of wheat, 20# of rolled oats and 2 doz free range eggs (lol)
> Then I went to the regular grocery down the street and bought pasta ( for gallon mylar & o2's), spaghetti sauce, canned tomatoes and sauce. The spaghetti sauce I'll dehydrate and store vacuum sealed so it lasts longer.
> 
> I've been noticing that the regular grocery I go to doesn't have as much on sale like it used to. I remember the sales paper used to be as big as the newspaper pages and it would be full of products on sale. Now tho, the page has been shorten in both width and length and the pics of products are bigger to "fill" the pages I suppose.
> 
> I forgot to grab a box of borax and washing soda when I was there so the next time I go into town I have to stop and get them. I grab some every time I go so I can stay stocked. they're not just for laundry cleaning


From the news and articles, it'll be wise to stock up on beans.
I bought 6 lbs. of pinto and white from our Mennonite last week, but will be going back to the Amish store for more this week end--the bags are 25 and 50 lb.
Heads up---I just read an account that a manger from Sam's club said they are out of beans and don't know when getting any in soon.


----------



## TrinEire

Cleaned up the woodpile/splitting area, and made my first batch of pemmican. :yummy: Also hardened the blade on my newly made tomahawk and finished shaping the hickory handle. Got to say, I think I was a blacksmith in a different life, I love this stuff.  There's something about taking a piece of steel and shaping it into a usable, working tool and all on my homemade forge.


----------



## LincTex

Foreverautumn said:


> Is it me, or are these things named after world war II fighters?


Seems like it 

However,

The small ones came with K- and C-rations (about the size of a large can of tuna) and it took 38 punctures to make it around the lid. If you find one from WWII still in its paper package, its worth its weight in gold!

The large ones came with kitchen mess supplies, and it took 51 punctures to make it around a standard #10 can

As Paul Harvey always said... "Now you know the REST of the story!"


----------



## Freyadog

ordered another pile of beans today. salt and pickling salt. made some more farmers cheese. gonna use it for lasagna. still working on that one freezer full of milk. gotta get'er done.


----------



## HardCider

Just got in a bunch of really heavy duty paintball tubes. I keep ammo in them. They are see thru and have a sturdy snap on lid. I can fit a couple tubes in my 10/22 takedown bag and I don't worry about a cardboard ammo box falling apart


----------



## Grimm

Taking a break from adding to our preps til after the move. I am taking this time to thin out junk and use close to expired food. It is also a great time to take inventory of what I have and make note of areas I am lacking in.


----------



## smaj100

Has anyone given any thought to old fashioned writing tools? You know pens, pencils, paper, envelopes and (crayons for those with smaller children), depending on what you are prepping for or just to cover the bases.


----------



## ksmama10

Bought 80 lbs sugar this morning, with plans to buy more before the sale ends. I'm not sure how much sugar is left from last year's sale, but I think there's at least another 60 in the basement. I'd like to bring the total up to 200 lbs this week. I really get a kick out of not* having* to buy sugar.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> Taking a break from adding to our preps til after the move. I am taking this time to thin out junk and use close to expired food. It is also a great time to take inventory of what I have and make note of areas I am lacking in.


Do you have anything lined up for a place to go yet? The way Kalifornia is going can you get out of the state? Northern California is far better but it's still tied to Sacramento's bootlaces.


----------



## Grimm

smaj100 said:


> Has anyone given any thought to old fashioned writing tools? You know pens, pencils, paper, envelopes and (crayons for those with smaller children), depending on what you are prepping for or just to cover the bases.


I don't send "thank you" emails so I have boxes of note cards, stationary (I buy on clearance at Target every year), dip pens, ink, quills, nibs etc. I use to work as a scribe at the ren faires so I have all this stuff. I did some work hand writing wedding invites years ago. Not fun but the money was nice. I even had dip pens custom made for me right before I got pregnant with Roo.

I also keep half dozen goat skins/vellum/parchment hides for sh*ts and giggles.


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> Do you have anything lined up for a place to go yet? The way Kalifornia is going can you get out of the state? Northern California is far better but it's still tied to Sacramento's bootlaces.


Right now I have to stay in this area. The divorce is not yet finalized so I can't run off with Roo without K's permission. Plus I need to look at work as a factor where I can live. Unless I can pull some strings and get in with one of the studios in Canada I am limited to California (LA area) and New York (Broadway). vract:

I know I can get some short term work out of state but I'd have better luck out of the country like in Europe. Most of the industry is moving over seas. It would mean one hell of a pay cut and getting Visas for both myself and Roo.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

The FCC database has been updated with my call sign (KD8WXO), so I'm a real ham now


----------



## TrinEire

AdmiralD7S said:


> The FCC database has been updated with my call sign (KD8WXO), so I'm a real ham now


I'm Jealous, this is on my list of things to do. Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> Right now I have to stay in this area. The divorce is not yet finalized so I can't run off with Roo without K's permission. Plus I need to look at work as a factor where I can live. Unless I can pull some strings and get in with one of the studios in Canada I am limited to California (LA area) and New York (Broadway). vract:
> 
> I know I can get some short term work out of state but I'd have better luck out of the country like in Europe. Most of the industry is moving over seas. It would mean one hell of a pay cut and getting Visas for both myself and Roo.


Damn! I really hate hearing this stuff. LA to NY is like the old saying of "From the frying pan into the fire". I wish you the best, from all your postings I see that you really have your heart in things. So sorry about the divorce as well, creates a lot of emotional stress along with the rent situation.


----------



## goshengirl

smaj100 said:


> Has anyone given any thought to old fashioned writing tools?


All the time. I would be lost without these.
The best time for paper/notebooks is during the back-to-school sales - I've stocked up on cases of one subject notebooks ($0.17 each) and composition notebooks ($0.25 each). 
For pens and pencils, bulk buying at Sam's Club has been the best I've been able to do so far, although closeouts at the dollar store have been pretty good on the rare occasion, too.

I would love to have a non-electric typwriter and ink, too, but haven't seen one of those in ages...

Oh, also colored pencils, pastels, drawing pencils, etc. along with drawing paper for the artists in the family.


----------



## headhunter

New "mud boots" (knee high rubber) for myself and the grand daughter. Found her a funky hat with big eyes and a beak for next winter and ragg wool mittens for grandma-it was a good sale. Purchased a 5 gallon gas can and another 5 gallons of non oxygenated gasoline. Tomorrow, I've got to add the Stabil.
Purchased the mats for in back of the wood stove and under it. For some reason I was reluctant to do so. Perhaps another step in acknowledging the absolute path we are being forced upon.
Bought a package of lg replacement snaps. Snaps are useful for leather projects, replacement of broken snaps, or keeps a jacket with a broken zipper useable.
And finally found and purchased 300 Winchester brass for reloading the .357 (a couple of weeks back I received 500 Starline brass. I've used Starline in the past and liked them ,but it seemed these were different. It was if they were lighter/thinner brass).
It was a very good day!


----------



## helicopter5472

goshengirl said:


> All the time. I would be lost without these.
> The best time for paper/notebooks is during the back-to-school sales - I've stocked up on cases of one subject notebooks ($0.17 each) and composition notebooks ($0.25 each).
> For pens and pencils, bulk buying at Sam's Club has been the best I've been able to do so far, although closeouts at the dollar store have been pretty good on the rare occasion, too.
> 
> I would love to have a non-electric typwriter and ink, too, but haven't seen one of those in ages...
> 
> Oh, also colored pencils, pastels, drawing pencils, etc. along with drawing paper for the artists in the family.


Great idea, every year I go to the "after school starts" sort of sales and can find tons of the stuff dirt cheap. I take a "free" pen from the bank every time I go. We have tons of writing materials stocked up. I work at a College and get free writing items and notepads too.


----------



## dixiemama

Kids are doing great with new routines. Meds are back online and a few were cut out. Getting used to new foods and chores. They love having the farm to run around and have been learning some new things. Its been a lot easier than I thought it was going to be.

Mennonite store run, Walmart run, and Goodwill. Busy day today with 4 kids!


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Great buy on sugar... $1.38 bag and got a lot of bacon at 3/$5 and got a lot of shampoo at 50ct a bottle... I was a happy camper


----------



## UniqueOldGal

For about a year,Every Single Night, there has been a baggie, canning jar,opened vacuum bag, or freezer container or crumbs from bread or pie made with storage grains I ground myself, in the night's dishes.
In other words, I can See in the dish rack,every day,the evidence that I've fully integrated my rotating and preserving into our daily lives. All the fresh fruits and vegies and eggs fill in a lot more of our meals in season,too. When I'm actually cooking I don't even notice,I just grab the ingredient I need. I finally took a moment to See how much of our groceries I've replaced.The cans and plastic recycled from store-bought are a third the volume they used to be too! Yes, the pantry is full of "store bought" items too BUT that " year's worth" rotates over about 3 years,not just 1.
I'm Really satisfied and just plain happy about all this progress!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

After 2.5 years, fiancé's mom and my parents finally met. We'd been putting it off for a long time because most people can only take her mom in small doses (ditsy, not mean). I think their blood pressure is up, but they were cordial.


Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## Geek999

helicopter5472 said:


> Great idea, every year I go to the "after school starts" sort of sales and can find tons of the stuff dirt cheap. I take a "free" pen from the bank every time I go. We have tons of writing materials stocked up. I work at a College and get free writing items and notepads too.


Yes, but in your case I'd stock up with the idea of trade goods. Free is a good price.


----------



## Tacitus

UniqueOldGal said:


> For about a year,Every Single Night, there has been a baggie, canning jar,opened vacuum bag, or freezer container or crumbs from bread or pie made with storage grains I ground myself, in the night's dishes.
> In other words, I can See in the dish rack,every day,the evidence that I've fully integrated my rotating and preserving into our daily lives. All the fresh fruits and vegies and eggs fill in a lot more of our meals in season,too. When I'm actually cooking I don't even notice,I just grab the ingredient I need. I finally took a moment to See how much of our groceries I've replaced.The cans and plastic recycled from store-bought are a third the volume they used to be too! Yes, the pantry is full of "store bought" items too BUT that " year's worth" rotates over about 3 years,not just 1.
> I'm Really satisfied and just plain happy about all this progress!


I tried to click the "I'm jealous about this" button, but I couldn't find it. So, I had to settle for "Like this."


----------



## 21601mom

Tacitus said:


> I tried to click the "I'm jealous about this" button, but I couldn't find it. So, I had to settle for "Like this."


I'll second that!!

UOG--Any lessons learned you could share? The biggest lesson I've learned so far is that cooking takes much more time than it did before (that's probably because I'm actually cooking versus heating up some processed food). I have so much more to learn and am hoping you can share more of your experience. Thanks in advance!


----------



## smaj100

The DW and I spent the day finishing the "Egg Plant". Gotta give the mud a few days to dry and will be brining in sand for the run and coop, installing my solar panels and wind turbine and wiring up all of that.


----------



## Viking

I like the fact that you made the pen hawk proof, having cider blocks around the fence is good too. If we ever having a chicken yard again I'll pour a low concrete stem wall with sockets for fence posts to keep out skunks, weasels and whatever wild creature that seems bound and determined they like chicken better than we do.


----------



## helicopter5472

When I built my last coop, I laid chicken wire under the whole coop than added the sand, ect. This stopped the underground diggers from getting in, as well as the outside top and bottom, it costs a bit more but gave me more peace of mind as I traveled some at the time...


----------



## Foreverautumn

Well, my preps today are pretty pedestrian in comparison; I bought 4 cans of FancyHeat fuel for $1 each.


----------



## smaj100

Thanks everyone, since this isn't our primary residence about 30 mins away. I wanted to make sure it was as critter proof as possible. We are there daily to feed all the animals.

Forever it doesn't matter how pedestrian, we are all in this together.


----------



## dixiemama

All the kids have GHB. They seem eager to help but we have to practice more OPSEC since they are not used to how/why we live the way we do. Don't need CPS thinking we're too crazy to keep them.


----------



## myrtle55

Well this week we have 5 new garden beds, I've acquired another 500 rounds, got 2 more propane tanks, a couple of flats of canned goods, a berkey water filter, 5 rain barrels, more' how to' books added to library, flares, 5 head lamps and batteries, ..many more first aid supplies, put up 20- 1 gal. Mylar bags of dry goods...but now I need an organizational guru...all while Digging ditches and clearing brush and putting in culverts....well at least I know why I'm not sleeping well..too tired to sleep...lol...seems like a lot now that I am looking at it in print..Woohoo! !!


----------



## myrtle55

Oh yes, we also put in a full service RV site on the property this week. 2nd one.


----------



## MamaTo3

With bad weather coming in tonight, I went through our "tornado" bags and tidied them up, checked batteries, etc for the coming tornado season. I swear I have never seen so many band-aids lol. 
Also, I recently got myself a pair of 5.11 tactical boots since my hubby liked his pair so much. They provide good ankle support and have a small pocket on the outside of each that can hold a knife or other small item. 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## FatTire

Well I got a new job with a significant pay raise, so I finaly decided to go with an AR (Colt le6920mp). Damn its nice not being in california and not having a waiting period!


----------



## goshengirl

FatTire said:


> Well I got a new job with a significant pay raise, so I finaly decided to go with an AR (Colt le6920mp).


Congrats on the AR and the new job! :congrat:


----------



## HardCider

Just picked up 5 boxes of 22 mag and several thousand 357 mag primers for the reloading bench


----------



## timmie

just found out i need to step up on our preps. sil got laid off.that means 6 more mouths to feed. oh well that's what i do this for.


----------



## goshengirl

Got a Ruger SR22 pistol for plinking and varmitting. Love it. This is proving to be a good choice for target practice (although I also need to practice with my husband's 9mm).

Also picked up some more magazines for my 10/22.

Now if I could just pick up some more 22lr, lol. Yep, I did heavily consider the ammo situation before purchasing the pistol. But this one just fit, and I kept coming back to it as I looked around. I figured if I kept coming back to it, there was a reason. We still have ammo stores from before Sandy Hook and 22lr is just starting to trickle in (in our area), and I've decided to amp up my online hunt for the stuff.


----------



## myrtle55

Are we allowed to actually post about our weapons on these chats? Does that not make us a bit,more vulnerable or is that just me being paranoid?


----------



## Viking

myrtle55 said:


> Are we allowed to actually post about our weapons on these chats? Does that not make us a bit,more vulnerable or is that just me being paranoid?


Paranoia is not a disease as is liberalism, so being paranoid is not a bad thing. On the other hand it would not surprise me to believe that the PTB knows that if we prep, by posting about it here, then more than likely they know we're also well armed. I'm sure that most preppers strive to not leave a paper trail if at all possible but sometimes it just can't be helped.


----------



## ksmama10

Viking said:


> Paranoia is not a disease as is liberalism, so being paranoid is not a bad thing. On the other hand it would not surprise me to believe that the PTB knows that if we prep, by posting about it here, then more than likely they know we're also well armed. I'm sure that most preppers strive to not leave a paper trail if at all possible but sometimes it just can't be helped.


I have a friend who likes to say,"just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't after you."


----------



## gabbyj310

Got "hand warmers and foot warmers on sale.Also scored a couple of boxes of 9mm shells.Just added a few odds and ends,but mainly,after getting back from South American made the decision to get the OLD "tin mansion" fixed once and for all for living in for one more year, if all is well in that timeline.I should be able to get a small underground home (looking at Davis Caves in Ill)for my permanent home and BOL...


----------



## myrtle55

Well arms purchases cause paper trails...ugh...even private parties. .Geesh..and yep..I am a bit paranoid. .cuz I know what can and probably will happen when shtf. If there is a ptb then they r gonna want what we have


----------



## mojo4

FatTire said:


> Well I got a new job with a significant pay raise, so I finaly decided to go with an AR (Colt le6920mp). Damn its nice not being in california and not having a waiting period!


Nice setup!! Any plans on optics? Check out the holographic sights. Kinda pricey but worth every penny in my humble opinion. Easier to pick up and track targets than scopes but no magnification. And in Montana the waiting period is waiting for payday!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Bought a Gamo Whisper Recon in 177 to help deal with some of the wild animals around the house.

Also ordered a Yaesu FT-7900R VHF/UHF radio, the YSK-7900 kit for the detachable head, and a Comet ?2xSR4? antenna, plus all the little goodies that hooks everything tighter. Will be using it initially as a base station. Once I read a bunch on installing radios in a vehicle, I'll make this a mobile setup.


Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## dixiemama

Cleaning supplies and Mennonite store run.


----------



## Genevieve

We found a propane coffeemaker on sale for only $35 so we snatched one up. It's regularly $80.



















Hubby said he didn't see why we couldn't hook it up to a larger bottle of propane if we wanted. I guess if we have the right fitting it'll work lol

Made an order for a diy superpail combo( 8 buckets,bags and 02's) and they came yesterday so I have those to get done. I have corn,barley and wheat to do along with some rolled oats and sugar


----------



## myrtle55

Where,do you order a superpail combo from?


----------



## myrtle55

Just bought a 16 ft cargo trailer,to load,with preps...any ideas, suggestions, words of wisdom, or general tomfoolery any would like to,share?


----------



## Genevieve

myrtle55 said:


> Where,do you order a superpail combo from?


Emergency Essentials. You get 8 buckets w/lids,mylar bags and 02's to do up your own super pails.

For the trailer I'd recommend totes that are labeled and numbered by which go in first. And depending on where or what you're bugging to I'd have everything I'd need to set up camp/shelter at the backend so you can unload it first and the last things you would need would be the last thing you take out ( and the first you put on)


----------



## myrtle55

Thanks for the,info on pails, and for some reason I would have never thought of the order stuff goes in. Wow...this is why I asked...thank you so much


----------



## smaj100

50lbs of pinto's sealed into family size meals, cauliflower, broccoli, sweet peppers and onions are in the freezer for a few to make up a bunch of frozen stir fry meals.

Installed 2 more solar panels on the egg plant today, finished putting together the meat plant. And will be moving the cross's out in a few days till mid may when it's time to put em in the freezer.


----------



## Geek999

Genevieve said:


> We found a propane coffeemaker on sale for only $35 so we snatched one up. It's regularly $80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby said he didn't see why we couldn't hook it up to a larger bottle of propane if we wanted. I guess if we have the right fitting it'll work lol
> 
> Made an order for a diy superpail combo( 8 buckets,bags and 02's) and they came yesterday so I have those to get done. I have corn,barley and wheat to do along with some rolled oats and sugar


To use a larger propane tank you need a propane tree and extension hoses.

http://www.coleman.com/SearchResults?SearchText=propane tree


----------



## FatTire

Ok, all packed up to head to wyoming! 

Hit the dollar store to top off food stores, corned beef hash two cans for a buck! 2lb bags of rice n beans, and various canned goods, gives me three months total food. I feel good about the trip


----------



## Viking

myrtle55 said:


> Where,do you order a superpail combo from?


For Emergency Essentials call 1-800-999-1863 and ask for a catalog. If you buy by the sales you can save a lot of money. We pretty much stay away from Entr'ee Combo meals in large part because they often contain HVP (hydrolized vegetable protein derived from soy) and because they offer so many other single food items that we can mix and make our own combo meals.


----------



## myrtle55

Is this where most of you get your stuff? I really appreciate the info, everyone here seems to want to help each other..I LOVE that!


----------



## Viking

myrtle55 said:


> Is this where most of you get your stuff? I really appreciate the info, everyone here seems to want to help each other..I LOVE that!


We've bought from a few other suppliers and I've done a great deal of research on other suppliers as well but so far as pricing and quality of products, we mainly stick with Emergency Essentials. We only buy when items we want are on sale.


----------



## myrtle55

Have you eaten their products? Taste good? The nutrition and taste. I am a big sale shopper so will call Monday to get catalogue. Also if I can ask..I recently got my first glock (19), it's a fun lil piece. What is diff in 17,18,19 's


----------



## Freyadog

Finally found the time to go and pick up our bean and salt order. The beans will put us over 1/2 ton.

Emergency essentials order came in which wasn't big but a couple of things we needed. They had their containers of seeds on sale so grabbed another one of those and they had their handwarmers on sale, ordered 50 and got them for 60 cents a piece. Around here they usually run a dollar.

Got the little green house up and starting seedlings. Found some older seeds in freezer and have those in mason jars to see if they will sprout. If not then we will toss them.


----------



## Viking

myrtle55 said:


> Have you eaten their products? Taste good? The nutrition and taste. I am a big sale shopper so will call Monday to get catalogue. Also if I can ask..I recently got my first glock (19), it's a fun lil piece. What is diff in 17,18,19 's


Years ago in my hiking days up in Washington I tried a few freeze dried foods, they were awful so I kind of had bad memories of FD foods. All that changed in trying out EE's Provident Pantry FD peas, green beans, spinach, beef and chicken. The peas and beans had an almost fresh frozen flavor. We've been very pleased with everything we have tried. Their dehydrated shredded hash brown potatoes are really great. During the forest fire if we left our property we might not have been able to get back home (that happened to one of our neighbors), so we weren't able to go for groceries for awhile and it was a good opportunity to try out a variety of FD and DH foods. No disappointments with those, can't say the same for MRE's as they were mostly horrible. God bless our troupes that have to eat that unpleasant stuff.


----------



## Grimm

myrtle55 said:


> Is this where most of you get your stuff? I really appreciate the info, everyone here seems to want to help each other..I LOVE that!


I order my LT food stores from Augason Farms. I like their foods and they taste good for what it is. I buy on the sales when they offer 40+% off or from :lesigh: Walmart online.

I also have food from Wise and it is blah. I have about a month of food for 4 people in a duffel bag to grab and go if need be and it is all Wise and Mountain House.

Mostly I home can food so I know what it really is and how it will taste.


----------



## Genevieve

myrtle55 said:


> Is this where most of you get your stuff? I really appreciate the info, everyone here seems to want to help each other..I LOVE that!


I get most but not all there. They have a good price on 02's and the large mylar bags but the LDS store has a better deal on gallon mylar to me.
I used to get my wheat from Honeyville but then I found a somewhat local place that I can just drive to and pick it up without having to worry about shipping. I buy the separate components so I can make my own recipes. I buy the fd fruit, veggies, dairy and meat combos. That way I can make whatever I want with them. I do have one box of the "favorites" combo.

Most equipment hubby and I picked up at gunshows or army surplus stores ( like military compasses,siphoning hoses, ammo boxes,boots,ponchos with liners,good knives,paracord,small stoves, lifestraws for drinking water,etc.)

I did buy a Kelly Kettle at EE and I really like it. It was on sale a couple years back as a combo( cook set, fire and fuel starter and a pot support) for only like $99 so I grabbed one.

I bought a Royal Berkey water filter from the Berkey Guy lol for our drinking water

It's taken me years to get where we are. I save up and then buy the big ticket items like the berkey filter, countryliving grain mill and such.


----------



## Grimm

I don't want to jinx it but I may have found a new place. A small little house with less room than the cabin but sits on a HUGE lot. Fruit trees and zoned for live stock. Landlords have no issues with us having livestock (sans horses/not zoned for more than 2) as long as the animals don't go in the house. Dogs and cats are not an issue indoors.

Still getting packing and purging done. Got more boxes, light bulbs and a 2nd key made for the front door (given one but was told we would get two).


----------



## musketjim

Drove BOV to BOL. Awesome machine, left it there and hiked out. It will now become my working vehicle when I move there for the summer. It will help considerably with log skidding and stump pulling. I'm not getting any younger you know. Beautiful hike out. Nice and sunny and almost to warm. Pick up new chain saw shortly, configured for ripping, long list of chores for the summer can't wait.


----------



## JayJay

**It's taken me years to get where we are. I save up and then buy the big ticket items **

Me too!! Started in 2008..not there yet, but still add every time I go out. And to let all know, it we didn't get the VA disability started in 2010, we would not have what we have stored.
God is good.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Been taking some time out of my crazy schedule to hike with my loaded up pack. Doing some load testing for my AT hike.
I've got 3 exams this week. Brain preps are going full force and man am I tired!


----------



## Grimm

Signed the lease for the new place this evening! Move in is the 15th but the owner told me she'll let me have the keys a few days early at no extra charge so I can get an earlier start.

I can't wait to move in and get to work on getting all the fruit trees in shape for a good bearing season! Pomegranate, orange, persimmon, peach and walnut!


----------



## musketjim

Inventoried water supply. We're up to 33 gals. slow but steady progress.


----------



## Gians

Picked up a couple hurricane lamps and some dental tools


----------



## Grimm

Gians said:


> Picked up a couple hurricane lamps and some dental tools


What dental tools did you get? Other than basic oral care I know this is an area I am lacking.


----------



## Dakine

Gians said:


> Picked up a couple hurricane lamps and some dental tools


Something I learned the hard way... don't buy dental tools as "dental tools" you can buy the exact same tools for a fraction of the price when they are "tools" not "DENTAL tools"

once they are declared a medical item, they carry all kinds of baggage with them that bloats the price. I've seen this at gunshows with physical product on the tables, and it was virtually the exact same items. it's the same thing with buying "veterinary co-ban (cohesive bandage) vs. buying medical grade approved for humans" There's NO difference in how it's applied, how it's made, how it's used, it only gets more expensive because the FDA got involved.

save your money, preps go farther and the items are the same thing.


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> Something I learned the hard way... don't buy dental tools as "dental tools" you can buy the exact same tools for a fraction of the price when they are "tools" not "DENTAL tools"
> 
> once they are declared a medical item, they carry all kinds of baggage with them that bloats the price. I've seen this at gunshows with physical product on the tables, and it was virtually the exact same items. it's the same thing with buying "veterinary co-ban (cohesive bandage) vs. buying medical grade approved for humans" There's NO difference in how it's applied, how it's made, how it's used, it only gets more expensive because the FDA got involved.
> 
> save your money, preps go farther and the items are the same thing.


This is why I have "veterinary quality" size 0 silk sutures.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I put another $20 into my cash stash today.


----------



## myrtle55

Canned meats, chicken, ground beef, pork loin and beef, and bought a cargo trailer this week and set up moms 5th wheel as additional living and gas cooking etc. Have a great week all!


----------



## Gians

Grimm said:


> What dental tools did you get? Other than basic oral care I know this is an area I am lacking.


Just a few decent looking used ones. They look like tooth extraction pliers, figured if something went really bad I'd just try to pull it and these would help keep it in one piece.


----------



## LincTex

Genevieve said:


> We found a propane coffeemaker on sale for only $35 so we snatched one up. It's regularly $80.


Funny...

I just use one of these:









Sitting on top of one of these:


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> Funny...
> 
> I just use one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on top of one of these:


Tastes good that way, even better over a campfire.


----------



## LincTex

Geek999 said:


> To use a larger propane tank you need a propane tree and extension hoses.


Try as though I might, I never could imagine the need for that silly tree 

I have several of these though, and use them often:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...awngarden&field-keywords=Propane Adapter Hose









Most folks will say make sure you use a filter after ANY hose:

It's cheap insurance to catch the stuff from inside the hose
http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-Por...qid=1397067113&sr=1-1&keywords=Propane+filter


----------



## LincTex

Added two more (previous food grade) 330 gallon IBC totes for rainwater catchment (660 gallons added) now need to add downspouts

These:


----------



## jrich136

Genevieve said:


> We found a propane coffeemaker on sale for only $35 so we snatched one up. It's regularly $80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby said he didn't see why we couldn't hook it up to a larger bottle of propane if we wanted. I guess if we have the right fitting it'll work lol
> 
> Made an order for a diy superpail combo( 8 buckets,bags and 02's) and they came yesterday so I have those to get done. I have corn,barley and wheat to do along with some rolled oats and sugar


Just remember propanes sales prices are getting higher but that thing is pretty cool though haha. 

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## myrtle55

LincTex said:


> Added two more (previous food grade) 330 gallon IBC totes for rainwater catchment (660 gallons added) now need to add downspouts
> 
> These:


Where did u find these? Please


----------



## JayJay

Viking said:


> Tastes good that way, even better over a campfire.


Gee, I have both. But only 12 gallons of white gas so far.
I started stocking when it was $8 a gallon; I noticed it had gotten to $12 a gallon at Kmart and Gander Mtn. Ouch.


----------



## myrtle55

Grimm said:


> Signed the lease for the new place this evening! Move in is the 15th but the owner told me she'll let me have the keys a few days early at no extra charge so I can get an earlier start.
> 
> I can't wait to move in and get to work on getting all the fruit trees in shape for a good bearing season! Pomegranate, orange, persimmon, peach and walnut!


So when is the big move? And congrats on it all!


----------



## Grimm

myrtle55 said:


> So when is the big move? And congrats on it all!


The 19th is when I rent the uhaul for the furniture and will have help.


----------



## goshengirl

myrtle55 said:


> Where did u find these? Please


I find them on craigslist. Try "water tote" as a search entry. Currently I'm finding the 275 gallon ones for $80 (food grade), but each locality is different.

ETA: I should have clarified - these are _used _water totes.  New ones are really expensive, and the used ones usually clean out well (depending on what was in them).


----------



## SouthCentralUS

My dear 85 year old neighbor asked me to take her to Aldi last Saturday. She loves to go but it is about 35 miles away and I don't like to go that often. On the way there I told her I was buying new toys to play with after I retire this year. She asked me what and I told her my latest purchase was a bread maker. When we got home she went into her garage and gave me a 1988 model Sanyo bread maker. She had it for 26 years and never used it one time. That will go to my daughter. 

On Monday I came home and found a 1992 model American Harvester dehydrator that was still in the box, never used and still had the free jerky spice in the box with it. All the packing and everything still in the box. When I called her she said she gave it to me because when I bought that 10 pounds of bananas at Aldi I told her I was going to dehydrate them. I think I will keep this one for small jobs and use the Excaliber for large jobs. This one has 4 trays and you don't have to rotate them like the other round dehydrators.


----------



## gabbyj310

I'm not sure if this goes here but.....since it IS for my BOL/home here goes...All the trim,baseboards for the trailer.New bathtub and surround,steps,under vapor barrier,all the electric covers,two fans w/lights,hall light,lots of Kilz and paint and painting supplies.Some garden goodies too....Next trip kitchen.(I hope)


----------



## notyermomma

After some measuring and biding my time, I found the right kind of shelving at the thrift store! For storage, of course. 

I've also noticed a profusion of vacuum sealers there among the kitchen gizmos, but one thing at a time. For now, it's nice to know they're there. For the record, I've found that thrift stores are by far the best place for kitchen gadgets. People get drunk and watch the Home Shopping Channel, order kitchen gadgets, and never use them. Two years later they usually go straight to Goodwill in their original packaging. Score!


----------



## myrtle55

Grimm said:


> The 19th is when I rent the uhaul for the furniture and will have help.


Awesome, maybe pics later ?


----------



## Grimm

myrtle55 said:


> Awesome, maybe pics later ?


Once the move in over I'd be happy to share some pictures.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Not sure if this really counts, but I just started a cash fund for getting my oil changed, and put $20 into it. I figure if I put $20 into it per paycheck, I'll have enough for an oil change by about this time next month. I'll be able to pay cash and not have to worry about whether or not it'll fit into my monthly budget. 

Once I get the oil change out of the way, I'll start a cash fund for new tires. Eventually these ones will wear out. This is over and above what I'm putting in to my emergency cash stash every paycheck, of course! artydance:


----------



## LincTex

goshengirl said:


> I find them on Craigslist. Try "water tote" as a search entry. Currently I'm finding the 275 gallon ones for $80 (food grade), but each locality is different.


Same here. Supply is hit-n-miss for when they are available or not. New ones are kind of expensive. Craigslist is definitely my go-to.


----------



## dixiemama

A farm supply store about 15 miles from us keeps them in stock of different sizes. We have a cash fund to get a couple. E knows the price but I can't remember what it was; it was reasonable tho because they will deliver the big ones for no extra fee.


----------



## LincTex

I would like to see the prices come down some.... all of mine I paid $50 for several years ago

$80 each in Conroe, TX
http://collegestation.craigslist.org/for/4385108999.html
Water - Multi Use Storage Tanks 275 Gallons - $80 (Conroe)
275 gallon IBC tote tanks for sale. All are clean and ready to use. 
Great for pressure washing, farms, cattle, water, fuels, oil, cooking oil, liquid feed, rain catching and more. All come with valves and caps. Call 832-978-2650 or email. Thanks.

$50 in west Dallas
http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/grd/4413556159.html
IBC Totes - $50 (S. Arlington)
I have a IBC tote for sale for $50 if interested call or text Robert at 817-448-4709.

http://easttexas.craigslist.org/grq/4397540168.html
TOTES 4 $ALE
~~275 GALLON DIRTY TOTES (YOU CLEAN)- $80.~~ LIMITED QUANTITY
~~275 GALLON GENERAL PURPOSE TOTES-$90.~~
~~275 WATER POTABLE 275 GALLON TOTES-$100.~~
~~330 GALLON GENERAL PURPOSE TOTES - $100.~~
~~330 GALLON WATER POTABLE $125.~~
>>>>>>Get em' while supply and price lasts.<<<<<<<


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

This past two weeks was spent working on updates to one of our trailers. Simple things got not so simple when we rebuilt the rear bumper on our travel trailer. We took off the stock bumper (decorative sheet metal and plastic caps on the end) and built a steel square tubing real bumper with welded end caps to keep in weather tight. To this we added a spare tire carrier welded on and attached it with welds to the frame. We then put the stock bumper back over the new heavy duty rig to keep the appearance of an off the lot trailer. 

We upgraded our battery system to gel type marine. We also added an additional spare tire to mount on back with locks. We upgraded our solar panels to keep our battery charged. We put a new larger sand foot on the front hitch. We also added fold under steps to accommodate the higher trailer after our last update to the axle where the trailer is now suited to off road travel. 

That has been a real effort. I did get some help with the welding since I am a crap welder. GB


----------



## LincTex

GrinnanBarrett said:


> We ... built a steel square tubing real bumper with welded end caps to keep in weather tight.


Now add some pipe fittings and the uses are endless!


Spare air tank, 
spare gasoline,
spare water,
etc.


----------



## ras1219como

It's been awhile since I posted so I have a lot of things to add but I'm happy to be back to prepping...

Got the spare room organized into a prep room with shelving etc to store all my preps. 

Added a tac vest with trauma kit attached 

Added 500 additional 5.56 rounds and 400 additional 9mm rounds.
Also added an additional hunting rifle in 30-30 Win to the preps.

And most importantly started raising meat rabbits. I have three New Zealand whites that will be ready to breed this summer  



Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## camo2460

Bartered for a VERY nice 30-30. What a beautiful item, and with sweet optics.


----------



## tsrwivey

Trailer has a leak in the back corner. Replaced the roof & now we're in the process of recaulking everything. Not fun at all. 

Hubby is spending an awful lot of time looking at some kind of multifuel, 2.5 ton old military truck & he's been dropping little factoids about them to me. I suspect there just might be one parked in our yard before long. I've already named it "the beast".


----------



## HardCider

Picked up more centerfire components and more rimfire ammo today.. Walking 3-4 miles a day and I'm going to start hitting the weights again after next week in the mountains. I'm trying to work on getting lighter, faster, stronger. Been working the dog about every night. He's coming along well as a future gun dog. He's turned into a hard charging powerhouse that loves to retrieve. My wife calls him "crasher" because he plows through everything. Not so cool in the house but a great tendency to have in the field


----------



## Genevieve

tsrwivey said:


> Trailer has a leak in the back corner. Replaced the roof & now we're in the process of recaulking everything. Not fun at all.
> 
> Hubby is spending an awful lot of time looking at some kind of multifuel, 2.5 ton old military truck & he's been dropping little factoids about them to me. I suspect there just might be one parked in our yard before long. I've already named it "the beast".


we have 2 of them one named G.I.Joe and the other is G.I.Moe. We just got a 5 ton and her name is G.I.Jane. The Deuce and Halfs (2.5 tons) can be used as troop or cargo, Jane is just for cargo ( she has no benches)


----------



## LincTex

tsrwivey said:


> Hubby is spending an awful lot of time looking ...2.5 ton old military truck & he's been dropping little factoids about them to me. I suspect there just might be one parked in our yard before long.


That would be one heck of a BOV.

I just would never want to pay all the money needed to keep one alive. A Toyota Corolla they are NOT.

The Steel Soldiers site can answer *any* Q you have: http://www.steelsoldiers.com/


----------



## LincTex

tsrwivey,

Red River Army Depot is not too far from you... Is that where you plan to get one from?

I did a little Google map play time with that place; they have a *bazillion* army vehicles there!!!!


----------



## Genevieve

well, the one good thing of the multi fuel ones is that you can use anything you get your hands on. gas,diesel,kerosene

as a bov, you can not only have your supplies but also live/stay in the back also.

you can go thru high water and over land fairly well. and you can move other vehicles out of the way with the high bumper and the wench.

and it's not like you'll be driving it to go to work every day. it's for an emergency. if you're bugging out you're more than likely not coming back


----------



## LincTex

Genevieve said:


> ...and it's not like you'll be driving it to go to work every day. It's for an emergency. If you're bugging out you're more than likely not coming back


It's actually "the sitting" that can cost the most. I have often been amazed at how many things go wrong on a vehicle that hasn't been driven, sometimes as little as six month to a year. Tires go bad, batteries go dead, wires get chewed, fuel goes sour.... etc.

My ol' F-250 diesel gets driven about every three months, and it seems there is always some little issue when I take it out. I think every three months is the bare minimum for "vehicle exercise".

I work on large aircraft for a living, and those things HATE to sit on the ground. Once flying, very little ever breaks down. But if one sits for a while it is a very intensive effort to make flyable again!

I think a big military truck is a good BOV, but there is still a lot you have to do to it, even if you don't drive it to work every day.


----------



## Grimm

Even though the move is just around the corner I got a long wanted prep now. 

WORMS!

My 1/2 lb of red worms arrived today. Roo helped me set up the worm farm and I got them settled into their new home. I even gave them some food after their long trip through the mail. Roo loves the worms so I can see her getting involved when I divide the bin in six weeks.

I have them for 3 reasons- help feed the chickens protein in the winter(looks like I will be getting my chicks in May), compost and waste management.


----------



## FatTire

Im working on the road, so, i just got stashed a months worth of canned food under the mobile home the crew n i are staying in for the duration of the job.. Next up water! (i have 15 gallons, goal is 100)


----------



## zimmy

Got a deal on these six channel 5 watt CB transceivers. They can easily be modified to transmit outside the CB band for a semi private, quiet frequency. That of course would be illegal with out a proper license.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I just bought 24 more rolls of TP, 4 9V batteries, and 4 D-size batteries.

When SHTF, I'll be the go-to guy for TP and batteries! I'll be KING OF THE APOCALYPSE!!!!! (I thought you all could use a good laugh!) :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## myrtle55

I need a TP "go to guy" when the shtf. I got lotsa women here.lol


----------



## Grimm

myrtle55 said:


> I need a TP "go to guy" when the shtf. I got lotsa women here.lol


Get a few peri bottles.


----------



## tsrwivey

Grimm said:


> My 1/2 lb of red worms arrived today. Roo helped me set up the worm farm and I got them settled into their new home. I even gave them some food after their long trip through the mail. Roo loves the worms so I can see her getting involved when I divide the bin in six weeks.


Reminds me of a unit study we did when my girls were little with http://www.amazon.com/Worms-Eat-Our...97273110&sr=1-2&keywords=worms+eat+my+garbage. We had a lot of fun with it! The kids loved the worms.


----------



## smaj100

2 more 6v golf cart batteries, 5 more chicks, 3 cans of pre mix gas-oil, dried some cilantro, going to see how much damage the tax man does tomm. 

:crossfinger:


----------



## notyermomma

Tonight I'm throwing together some homespun mixes via one of my favorite websites. Bean soup, biscuits, cocoa ...

Speaking of which, if anyone can recommend a good home made mix for chili I'd appreciate it. No WAY I'm going through an apocalypse without chili ... *grumble*


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> It's actually "the sitting" that can cost the most. I have often been amazed at how many things go wrong on a vehicle that hasn't been driven, sometimes as little as six month to a year. Tires go bad, batteries go dead, wires get chewed, fuel goes sour.... etc.
> 
> My ol' F-250 diesel gets driven about every three months, and it seems there is always some little issue when I take it out. I think every three months is the bare minimum for "vehicle exercise".
> 
> I work on large aircraft for a living, and those things HATE to sit on the ground. Once flying, very little ever breaks down. But if one sits for a while it is a very intensive effort to make flyable again!
> 
> I think a big military truck is a good BOV, but there is still a lot you have to do to it, even if you don't drive it to work every day.


I know exactly what you mean, my '89 F-250 diesel is just used for building supplies, firewood and compost. Worst thing is having no garage to keep the sun and moisture from doing wonderful little gremlin things, like heater control (plastic vacuum hoses breaking down), protective seat covers rot (better them than the original seat covers) and almost all of the unpainted aluminum engine parts effervescing white aluminum salts. Oh yeah, and leaving the emergency brake on causing the shoes to "lock into" the drums until I jig jag the gearbox forward and reverse a few times. Funny thing is is that even homes that are not used sometimes age faster, things that humans make don't like to just sit around. I think the thing with homes is that they don't get air changes without people coming and going.


----------



## ras1219como

Made a few contacts for pre-SHTF bartering (and maybe post too!). 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## notyermomma

Today I went out and picked up all my seedlings for this year! More on that in the gardening forum ...

But I stopped at Big Lots on the way home and grabbed some gardening supplies. While I was at it, I thought "what the hey!" and grabbed some preppie stuff. (Can I say that?  ) Jumper cables for the car, a 24-case of bottled water, a few cans of beans ... not much, but I'm proud of myself for getting real with this. I'll feel even better when I get all these seedlings potted.


----------



## tsrwivey

No sitting for ours! Hubby's driving it home from Oklahoma right now, dragging a matching trailer full of "necessities" . I'll post pics soon! We plan to use it to pull all the trailers for the business & out at the river property.

Got another 7 bags of diapers for $27 yesterday. Bought Chutes & Ladders & Candyland for $2.88 each.


----------



## Grimm

Took inventory of the fruit trees at the new house. There are a lot more than I thought and even some nut trees! They all need some tlc but will be worth it when the fruit comes in.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up pea and bean seeds for garden at BOL. Some heirloom some not, want to see the difference. Picked up new swing set kit to build at BOL for Grandkids. Everything on sale. Reviewed food and gear lists for Klondike stampeders and Roald Amundsen's Antarctic expedition. Always trying to learn from the masters.


----------



## myrtle55

Grimm said:


> Took inventory of the fruit trees at the new house. There are a lot more than I thought and even some nut trees! They all need some tlc but will be worth it when the fruit comes in.


That's exciting! Ready made preps :thumbup:


----------



## LincTex

smaj100 said:


> 3 cans of pre mix gas-oil,


Yikes, they are expensive. What do you suppose the shelf life is on that stuff?

Ever read this thread?:
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/gasoline-stored-5-years-success-22028/


----------



## LincTex

musketjim said:


> Picked up pea and bean seeds for garden at BOL. Some heirloom some not, want to see the difference.


Their heirloom seeds can be replanted the next year. Non-heirloom seeds harvested this year and replanted the next will usually give very disappointing results.


----------



## Tacitus

notyermomma said:


> ...I stopped at Big Lots on the way home and grabbed some gardening supplies. While I was at it, I thought "what the hey!" and grabbed some preppie stuff. (Can I say that?  ) Jumper cables for the car, a 24-case of bottled water, a few cans of beans ....


When I first discovered Big Lots, I was going there all the time. Some things I picked up:

Disposable, single-use screwdrivers...I guess you know that the screw is tight enough when the handle starts rotating loosely.
Some short life light bulbs...who needs more than 20 hours of life in a light bulb?

Big Lots is great on price, but I would be careful buying anything important there.


----------



## LincTex

Jumper cables are NOT all created equal - they vary in quality WILDLY from place to place, and sadly for similar price. I have seen good ones, bad ones, and REALLY horrible ones.

2 and 4 gauge are best, 6 gauge is marginal, and anything with a number higher than 6 is junk.

Pull back one of the plastic "grips" where the wire meets the clamp and look at the wire. If its a few small strands surrounded by a ton of colored insulation, take them back immediately.

If it is a LOT of copper with only a thin layer of rubber, then you have good ones (especially if the wire has a crimped lug on the end like this):









If the thin wire is crimped to the handle they are usually junk.


----------



## myrtle55

Disposable, single-use screwdrivers...I guess you know that the screw is tight enough when the handle starts rotating loosely.
Some short life light bulbs...who needs more than 20 hours of life in a light bulb

This gave me and my family a great chuckle. .the best description of some of the stuff I have bought!


----------



## Grimm

Tacitus said:


> When I first discovered Big Lots, I was going there all the time. Some things I picked up:
> 
> Disposable, single-use screwdrivers...I guess you know that the screw is tight enough when the handle starts rotating loosely.
> *Some short life light bulbs...who needs more than 20 hours of life in a light bulb?*
> 
> Big Lots is great on price, but I would be careful buying anything important there.


Those bulbs are great when you are moving out of a rental unit. You take all the good bulbs and replace them with the crap short lived ones.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

LincTex said:


> Now add some pipe fittings and the uses are endless!
> 
> 
> Spare air tank,
> 
> spare gasoline,
> 
> spare water,
> 
> etc.


LincTex is right. We have a work in progress with this trailer. I had picked her up for way under value due to axle problem.

The new bumper system will include a slide in hitch mount under the new tube. This allows for a five hundred pound capacity basket to slide in.

Before we added the new axle she was too low. Now we can clear curbs etc when we need to.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

This weekend was profitable at the garage. Guy came in with a load of batteries he wanted to dump. I noticed that about a third of them were marine deep cycle. We have recycle days where we live and he does not. Four of the batteries turned out to be in warranty at Walmart. Took them in and got them replaced with brand new marine batteries 24DC type. 

Another one had the screw on terminal on the positive side burned off but was still good otherwise. I kept it as well. All and all a good haul. The rest will go to recycle next month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## tsrwivey

The 2.5 ton beast hubby bought yesterday.


----------



## tsrwivey

And the trailer I heard nothing about until we got there.


----------



## tsrwivey

It's never too early to learn to drive a stick


----------



## Grimm

Realized as I was cleaning off the deck that I had 2 rolls of hardware cloth stapled to the railings from when we moved in. K was able to get them off in one piece to be used for the chicken run when that get made in a month. Less I have to buy! :happydance:

Got the basement 100% packed up. The rest of the cabin is at about 80-90% packed with the remaining items things we are using everyday.


----------



## txcatlady

Worked on pantry this weekend. Pulled pears I canned in 2010. Drained rinsed and dehydrated. Took grape jelly I made a few years back that never gelled and put down drained. Washed all jars and organized. I have 11 cases of clean jars. May not have to buy many this year. Have more space on shelves. Now if I can find a use for glass wine bottles that I saved cork on,,,,,,,,


----------



## notyermomma

I completely agree about Big Lots. The main problem I have noticed is that they don't check expiration dates on things. Or if they do, it's just a suggestion. Or they play the same game as the dollar store by selling things in smaller packages.

But then, sometimes smaller packages make for easier storage too. Its not necessarily bad as long as you think ahead and read labels. For me, the point of yesterday was simply getting started at all. And for that goal, Big Lots was perfect.


----------



## sailaway

I didn't buy anything this last week in the way of preps, I have spent the last week trying to organize and move them. Living the prepper lifestyle means I am using some of my preps, rotating food, tools and outdoor gear. This means that it is never all packed up and ready to go. Plus it is located in several locations. 

Well I decided to move out of my apartment and on to the sailboat for the summer. I have been organizing and mooving for a week and am still not done. I have also decided that 80% of what I own is a prep type item. Although items are organized on shelves and in droors it still needs to be packed. This has taken over a week and I am still not done, also 3 truck loads have been moved so far.

The other dimension I added in for a drill was to stealthly move items without the neighbors in the complex noticing. This has been a real project and I have proved to myself that although I am well prepared I am extremely vulnerable in a SHTF situation. My apartment is located in the middle of zombie land in the city.

I need to rethink my storage and movement of it. I have decided I need to keep my preps at the ultimate BOL (which I do not have yet) or in a safe location to get to to move items a little at a time to my apartment or where ever I am living to keep them safe. I figure that maybe about 20% of prepped items are ok to be with me at any given time and that they should be able to be moved quickly enough before neighbors realize what is happening.

Is any one else faced with this dilema? What solution have you come up with?


----------



## Lake Windsong

Wasn't planning to stock up, but in the past few days I have run across a Sears store in the middle of a closeout sale and a camping gear clearance at Walmart. Feeling like I need to do a little more organizing now also...


----------



## timmie

found some muscle rub ,antibiotic cream,anti itch cream, and pm pain relievers in the 88 cent bin at walmart.


----------



## LincTex

sailaway said:


> I figure that maybe about 20% of prepped items are ok to be with me at any given time and that they should be able to be moved quickly enough before neighbors realize what is happening. Is any one else faced with this dilema? What solution have you come up with?


I don't have your problem...

However, if "incognito" is what you want, get an "apartment sized" refrigerator and gut the heavy stuff out and fill it with your 20%, and a two-wheel dolly. This should allow you to move it without much suspicion.


----------



## MamaTo3

Went by Lowe's this past weekend and happened to find a large umbrella style clothesline on clearance for $40 regular priced at around $90. I have been washing all clothes by hand for over a month since our washer decided to die on us and I have decided I don't want a new one. Figured we may as well cut down on the electricity from the dryer as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm

MamaTo3 said:


> Went by Lowe's this past weekend and happened to find a large umbrella style clothesline on clearance for $40 regular priced at around $90. I have been washing all clothes by hand for over a month since our washer decided to die on us and I have decided I don't want a new one. Figured we may as well cut down on the electricity from the dryer as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


I can relate.

The new house has dryer hook ups but they are in Roo's new room. Rather than putting my dryer in there I am planning to use the ancient clothes line set up in the back yard that is original to the house from the 40s.

There is a 220V outlet in the garage for an electric dryer but why buy a second one just for convenience? We hung dried our clothes for a year when we lived in Bellflower in a 1914 Craftsman house.


----------



## dixiemama

We only use our dryer in the winter. I don't have the space or time to dry all our clothes lol


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> There is a 220V outlet in the garage for an electric dryer - but why buy a second one, just for convenience?


Probably because they realized how much it sucks to have a clothes dryer in your spare bedroom!

(or else they had a welder plugged into the outlet in the garage  )


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Probably because they realized how much it sucks to have a clothes dryer in your spare bedroom!
> 
> (or else they had a welder plugged into the outlet in the garage  )


The tenants before us had the outlet installed. The husband worked out of the garage and had it set up for machining. I'm sure the outlet was for a welder.

There is an indentation in the carpet in the second bedroom where the dryer hook ups are.


----------



## TrinEire

Purchased some new cans of dry goods, powdered butter, milk, veggies and canned ground beef. Found garlic salt and Lowry's seasoned salt on sale at the Farmers Market, bought 3 of each. Purchased another case of TP. And of course always organizing and trying to stay ahead of the game.


----------



## dixiemama

Miss Priss was spayed. Now we don't have to worry about unwanted kittens if she gets out of the house.


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> Jumper cables are NOT all created equal - they vary in quality WILDLY from place to place, and sadly for similar price. I have seen good ones, bad ones, and REALLY horrible ones.
> 
> 2 and 4 gauge are best, 6 gauge is marginal, and anything with a number higher than 6 is junk.
> 
> Pull back one of the plastic "grips" where the wire meets the clamp and look at the wire. If its a few small strands surrounded by a ton of colored insulation, take them back immediately.
> 
> If it is a LOT of copper with only a thin layer of rubber, then you have good ones (especially if the wire has a crimped lug on the end like this):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the thin wire is crimped to the handle they are usually junk.


You are so right on this, my guess is that close to 90% or more jumper cables are junk. I bought a 20' jumper cable that has wires that are like welding cables, I can pull up behind a vehicle, like along side a highway and get them started. That one you have pictured is outstanding, the clamp connectors are thick as well and that's where a lot of cheaper jumpers also fail. Clamping pressure from strong springs is also a factor.


----------



## notyermomma

I got a couple books out of the library on food preservation. Fun read!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Successfully defended my master's thesis in front of the advisory committee today! Couple short tweaks on the write-up and I'll be "Jack of All, Master of One in Computer Engineering". I've also checked in a bit on some more schooling. Looks like gov't may cover my PhD, so good chance I'll be starting that suicide run in the fall.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## gabbyj310

I just got all"gypsy sue's" books from Amazon!!!I often think people download books and think when TSHTF they have enough information to help get by.......but if and when the grid goes down,where will they get their information?????....... I buy any and all books that I can. I may know how to plant and care for a garden but can my daughter/granddaughter:dunno: I can and preserve food but can they..You try to pass on your knowledge,but my daughter is a single mom,working full time,and has her hands full.Does she know what plants go together,no, but if and when TSHTF and she MUST know these things they will help pave the way if I'm not around.Does she listen and try to do now,yes thank goodness she does.But you can never never have to many "how to" books.The ONE thing you need to know may just be in those pages.


----------



## Grimm

After a bit of my own research and talking to a friend who is in remission from thyroid cancer (had it removed and is on the same medication but for years longer than I) it sounds like I am being over medicated in my treatment. I am having a lot of symptoms that I haven't experienced in many years (my pre-medication days). It is really interfering with life and being a mom.

Found a new GP doctor. I have an appointment for 2 weeks from now to see her. It is just an annual check up and new patient appointment but I am hoping to walk out with a referral to an endocrinologist. I told this to the receptionist so she'd make a note on the file.

I picked this doctor for her years experience, schooling and the fact she goes to conferences every few years to refresh her knowledge and get up to date on treatments. She shares an office suite with an endocrinologist so I am hoping she is open minded to the referral. It would also make it easy since that is one of the endocrinologists I had selected.


----------



## ras1219como

Started an inventory of my preps and realized the water category is lacking a bit. I'll be putting this at the forefront until it's caught up the level of the rest of my preps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## LincTex

ras1219como said:


> Started an inventory of my preps and realized the water category is lacking a bit. I'll be putting this at the forefront until it's caught up the level of the rest of my preps.


I have quantified our water preps by category:

A water supplies: In jugs, ready to use right now (unit: gallons)
B water supplies: filters and treatment methods, not actual water (unit: gallons capacity)
C water supplies: water on hand that needs to be treated, like stored rain water (unit: gallons)
D water supplies: water that is nearby that can be retrieved and treated easily (unit: gallons able to move)

Note: if a person had a good usable shallow well with a hand pump, you don't need any of this!!!


----------



## zimmy

This is nothing new but I thought some would like to see it. Using BMX Bike wheels and stainless wire rope, I made this cloths line for my wife. One end is connected to the house, and the other end goes high up into the tree to catch hot summer winds. The hand brake prevents it from coasting backwards. This is a project anyone can undertake with minimum funds.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> After a bit of my own research and talking to a friend who is in remission from thyroid cancer (had it removed and is on the same medication but for years longer than I) it sounds like I am being over medicated in my treatment. I am having a lot of symptoms that I haven't experienced in many years (my pre-medication days). It is really interfering with life and being a mom.


 Sadly this is the thing I see with those that I have talked to that have or are going through medical treatments after chemo, chemo in itself can really stress out many of the organs that aren't affected by the cancer itself but many of the medications taken afterwards can cause all kinds of secondary health problems. There seems to still be a great deal of unknowns in cancer treatments and frighteningly in many cases people are basically being experimented on. That's not to say great strides haven't been made, it's just that I always have this nagging feeling that the question that should be asked and money put into is why people are getting cancer in the first place, especially so when considering the multiple millions of dollars spent so far.


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> I have quantified our water preps by category:
> 
> A water supplies: In jugs, ready to use right now (unit: gallons)
> B water supplies: filters and treatment methods, not actual water (unit: gallons capacity)
> C water supplies: water on hand that needs to be treated, like stored rain water (unit: gallons)
> D water supplies: water that is nearby that can be retrieved and treated easily (unit: gallons able to move)
> 
> Note: if a person had a good usable shallow well with a hand pump, you don't need any of this!!!


I'm always concerned about a constant water supply, especially in consideration of the forest fires last summer. Having a constantly spring fed 1,100 gallon cistern at the top of our property is great, but it does concern me that during the hottest days of summer the overflow out of the cistern can and has gotten to a drip stage. That's when I have the urge to add another 1,000 gallon tank. One thing that's changed over the years is that on the mountains behind us trees are growing back where they had been logged heavily and in the past few years our overflow has become a more steady stream on those hot days. Hopefully there won't be any logging for some years to come, but in the meanwhile I think I'm going to have to set up a secondary system from the shallow well that has so much organic iron which will need a special filtration system to use.


----------



## zimmy

Not sure what these are, but I got a trailer load of them. They are 10ft long and about 2in wide "T" shape fiber glass. I figure they should make good fence post or frame work for something.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

zimmy said:


> Not sure what these are, but I got a trailer load of them. They are 10ft long and about 2in wide "T" shape fiber glass. I figure they should make good fence post or frame work for something.


Maybe designed for a "board and batten" style of siding?

Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## notyermomma

No preps for me last night, as I was the victim of a surprise birthday party. Just lots of good craft beer, greasy food, and incriminating photos. 

:cheers:


----------



## Genevieve

stopped at one of my local farmer's market and they had some herbs for sale. Found garlic chives! I bought 2 of them. I've been looking for them for some time now. I've had the onion chives for years and have divided them and given them away. I really like using the fresh chives for a lighter flavor in my salads and cooking. I guess I might let one garlic chive go to seed so I can start more of them for next year. My dill is large enough already to start harvesting some for use. I bought a cuke at the market and am hungry for some cukes with dill sauce. I also need it for some dip for veggies

Hubby worked on digging the root cellar last weekend ( hopefully by summer we'll be building it) but this weekend he's going over to a friends house to help him work on some home project or something. I don't know. They talk in code and it's so dumb lol Like I'm going to forbid him or something. geesh


----------



## Grimm

Started cutting back some of the overgrown trees in the yard. I am working on the trees that have grown into the clothes line. 5 feet of the clothesline are covered by branches. I have most of the clothesline uncovered but need to cut back the branches from above so the sun can hit the line.

I did find the original chicken coop in the yard while pruning the trees. It needs a new roof and one wall but I might be able to use it instead of building a new one. I will have to do more pruning to make sure.


----------



## myrtle55

Planted 12 bushes into our hedge to thicken it up foe privacy, plus they look good


----------



## smaj100

Started the garden, all the rows are 50'. 4 ea sweet corn, 2 taters, 1 carrot, 2 onions. Will be putting in peas, green beans, pinto, navy beans, maters tomm.


----------



## Gians

zimmy said:


> Not sure what these are, but I got a trailer load of them. They are 10ft long and about 2in wide "T" shape fiber glass. I figure they should make good fence post or frame work for something.


Wonder if you shortened them they could somehow be used as the corners to hold the sides of a raised garden bed? :dunno:


----------



## Foreverautumn

Well, I put away another $20 into my emergency cash stash, and another $20 into my Oil Change Fund. My emergency stash is now about 80% funded! :2thumb:


----------



## goshengirl

myrtle55 said:


> Planted 12 bushes into our hedge to thicken it up foe privacy, plus they look good


That's one of my projects this weekend - planting hemlocks for privacy (plus they look good ). Although they're so tiny now they'll only block a chipmunk's view - but hey, tiny is how we were able to get so many of them (90+).


----------



## Moose33

notyermomma said:


> No preps for me last night, as I was the victim of a surprise birthday party. Just lots of good craft beer, greasy food, and incriminating photos.
> 
> :cheers:


We're all friends here, you can share the photos, it's just us. Not like it's a gagillion people will see them or anything. :2thumb:


----------



## Grimm

The move is FINALLY done! Had to keep the uhaul an extra day to finish even though I got everything 100% packed!

Now I just have to vacuum, clean and possibly shampoo the carpets.


----------



## Dakine

Grimm said:


> The move is FINALLY done! Had to keep the uhaul an extra day to finish even though I got everything 100% packed!
> 
> Now I just have to vacuum, clean and possibly shampoo the carpets.


Congratulations!!! moving is the absolute worst  Great news you're almost all the way done


----------



## Freyadog

Stocked up on hams. Buying more ammo today(Monday). Still doing research on making meals with dehydrated foods. 

Getting sewing machine set up today to make summer pajama bottoms and summer curtains for kitchen.

Thumper will pick up today more oil treatment for chainsaw. Bought more chainsaw blades. Need more gas.

Bought 9 more large cans of collards/kale. Even with our garden we can never keep enough in stock. Not a fan of instant potatoes but we tried a sample package that I received in the mail (free) and actually liked them so bought 2 large boxes and will add more.

Bought 3 more small jars of instant coffee for barter. 

Thumper started felling standing dead today to burn for next winter.

filled up 1-100# propane tank.


----------



## goshengirl

Grimm said:


> The move is FINALLY done! Had to keep the uhaul an extra day to finish even though I got everything 100% packed!
> 
> Now I just have to vacuum, clean and possibly shampoo the carpets.


:2thumb: Way to go! I am constantly amazed at all you are able to get done.


----------



## myrtle55

Grimm said:


> The move is FINALLY done! Had to keep the uhaul an extra day to finish even though I got everything 100% packed!
> 
> Now I just have to vacuum, clean and possibly shampoo the carpets.


Congratulations! !, you are definitely a going concern! Hope you have some help for the unpacking now!


----------



## ras1219como

Picked up a few things on sale while grocery shopping today, 2 large cans of chunk chicken, 4 cans of tuna, 2 large cans of spaghetti sauce, 4 cans of peas, 5 cans of assorted fruit, two boxes of spaghetti, a case of ramen noodles, a large box of black pepper, and two gallons of water.

Not much but every little bit helps! 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> I did find the original chicken coop in the yard while pruning the trees. It needs a new roof and one wall but I might be able to use it instead of building a new one. I will have to do more pruning to make sure.


Pictures?!?


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Pictures?!?


When I get the pruning done.


----------



## gabbyj310

Bought me a "Snapper"lawnmower on sale for the trailer.Also got a few other things on sale,such as corn,beans,and a few winter goodies.


----------



## Tacitus

gabbyj310 said:


> Bought me a "Snapper"lawnmower on sale for the trailer..


My Snapper rocks! I bought it used for $10 or $20 as a temporary measure. It was old and beat up. I'm sorry to say that I totally abuse the thing...I didn't think it would actually last an entire summer. It has now lasted 6 full years. (!) Every year I think I will have to buy a new mower. I stored it over the winter with gas in it, pulled it out this spring, started it up (maybe seven pulls), and cut my grass. Incredible. It just won't die. I really need to start treating it better! Then again, why bother?


----------



## Toffee

I've been super busy here lately, so here is a big update:
Signed up as a consultant for Thrive Life (mostly for the discounts I get, but also to help spread a little bit of preparedness)
Tilled and half-fenced in the garden
Fenced in the coop
Moved the turkeys into said coop
Got a dozen ducks in the mail, 9 Harlequins and 3 crosses
Put some of what I've been reading into use in helping my friend's dog whelp and I will be getting one of those puppies, too

We are getting a full house around here!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

I'm making my first appearance after being gone over a year  I took a break.
I bought a new house & am in the process of slowly remodeling it -- it's almost 100 years old! I fell in love; it's only 800 sqft and solid. I am prepping from scratch again! I have been collecting non-electric lawn and farming equipment and stocking seeds so far.  Can't wait for the garden


----------



## Viking

Tacitus said:


> My Snapper rocks! I bought it used for $10 or $20 as a temporary measure. It was old and beat up. I'm sorry to say that I totally abuse the thing...I didn't think it would actually last an entire summer. It has now lasted 6 full years. (!) Every year I think I will have to buy a new mower. I stored it over the winter with gas in it, pulled it out this spring, started it up (maybe seven pulls), and cut my grass. Incredible. It just won't die. I really need to start treating it better! Then again, why bother?


A number of years ago we bought a Snapper straight shaft direct drive weed eater at Wal-Mart, it is the best weed eater I have ever used. I drilled the string holes in the string spool to use .105" Pulverizer string so it could whack knap weed. I really wish I'd bought two so that when this one wore out I'd have another. They don't make this model anymore. Guess it was made too good.


----------



## txcatlady

Picked up a few things at dollar general today. When husband saw I bought more beans he said I had enough for five years and didn't need any more. Didnt tell him I picked up rice too! Made arrangements to buy four chickens 8-10 pounds from a boy who didn't make sale with his 4H project. They will cost me 10.00 each, but will help him out for next year. Hope to can them soon as I get them. Have a broody hen so next week will see if I can get a dozen pullets to slip under her at night. She raised 13 that way a few years ago. 7 were roosters!


----------



## Grimm

Finally got to the grocery store for the basics. Also grabbed some canned tomatoes with green chilies, canned chili, and canned spinach. Just some basics to get back on track.


----------



## gabbyj310

They are doing a remodel on the Wal-Mart on my way from Clarksville Tn to Morgantown Ky(heads up Jayjay).Got toothbrushes for .94 and toothpaste.The tent sale outside is fair but just watch your prices some things have a "red sale" sticker and aren't on sale.I did notice that some of their fishing hooks,bobbers,were price pretty good.


----------



## Genevieve

The Aldis near me had chicken quarters for .95 a lb. When I got there this morning they had $2 OFF stickers on them, so I got 4lbs of chicken for like only $2. I bought all they had lol I just finished breaking them down and vacuum sealing them. They had 1lb rolls of sausage for $2.69 each which is a very good price around here and I bought 5 of those. They also had 1lb rolls of ground beef( 85%) frozen for only $2.99 each and I bought 6 of those. I picked up some ground chicken( $2.89lb) and turkey($2.99lb), I like those for when I make white chili. I needed some cream cheese ( I love it on toast in the morning) for $1.49 each ( good price) also picked up some greek yogurt for only .85 each ( thats cheap here too)

I'm glad I have the freezer stocked for a while. Food just keeps going up and up. 
Next on my list is more rice and beans ( dry and canned) and more macaroni. I have boxes of other pasta shapes but not much of the elbows and there are times when I just want something my dad always made us, milk macaroni. Just cooked macaroni, butter, and some milk with salt and pepper.


----------



## Grimm

gabbyj310 said:


> They are doing a remodel on the Wal-Mart on my way from Clarksville Tn to Morgantown Ky(heads up Jayjay).Got toothbrushes for .94 and toothpaste.The tent sale outside is fair but just watch your prices some things have a "red sale" sticker and aren't on sale.I did notice that some of their fishing hooks,bobbers,were price pretty good.


Just for the future if an item is marked on sale (as in all of that item) but the register says different they have to sell it to you for the sale price. Normally the cashier will send a runner back to check the item to verify then give you the sale price. It just tells them they need to update the UPC system or remove the sale stickers/signs.

This is common at BRU. When I would buy formula for Roo I'd go the day after the new sales week started. The old signs were still up as were the new ones. They'd have to give you BOTH sale prices since they were marked. I would get cans of $40 formula for $5-15 each because of this and coupons($5-10 off one can). I'd stock up a couple weeks of cans at a time to save the money.


----------



## LincTex

All of the tags at H-E-B have the date printed on the bottom when the sale ends. They don't honor deals past the date even if the tag WAS on the shelf.


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> All of the tags at H-E-B have the date printed on the bottom when the sale ends. They don't honor deals past the date even if the tag WAS on the shelf.


Here in California it doesn't matter if the sale-end-date is printed on the sale tag. If it is still posted they HAVE to give you that price. The dates are very tiny and older customers will complain about the size of the font if confronted. So most stores will honor the state law and give the outdated sale price rather than argue. Not worth their time to fight with a customer since the law is against them.

When I worked at a record shop we had to stay late to pull sale tags and remove sale price stickers from ALL items then reprice with the current sale/price. The shop closed at 10pm and we'd leave after 1am once the manager verified every thing. If a customer brought an item with an old sale tag on it we HAD to sell it to them for that price plus any other current sale discount. It sucked. The crew from the night before would get written up for it. :gaah:

Jerks would try to use sale tags from other items to get this deal. The only saving grace there was the sale tags had a alpha numeric code that stood for the album title that the price was for. So if you took the tag from BOC and tried to get the sale for CCR you'd get nailed for it at the register.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Got a promotion at work today. Every little bit helps, and moving up a little will always look good on a resume. Working OT plus the training involved means less time this week for other things, but the time involved will be a good investment on our future plans. Planning some homeschool field trips for the first pretty days off work to make up for being away from home so much this week. Museums, making cheese and touring an artisan goat cheese creamery, camping on our off days at a nearby campground to test out our BOBs. Lots to look forward to. Good to be moving in the right direction.


----------



## doubleTHICK

Something new I added to my preps today was finally breaking the 6min mark for a mile.

For some of you that may be a slow time while others it may be a fast time, regardless it is my new goal met; get out of the 6's. (not wanting to break my arm patting myself on the back) but I am 6'3" 335lbs and I thought those damn 6min times would never go away


This has probably been posted death BUT it is worth posting again - getting in better shape and making healthier choices should be a huge part of everyone's prep plans. While I'm not in tip-top shape I am in a much better state of health than I was 6 months ago and even a year ago. 
***Any big people want REAL, and more importantly, realistic help with getting healthier DO NOT HESITATE to PM me*** When I say big people I mean big people - I was once over 600lbs and had to rest in-between each foot when putting on shoes. So yeah, I have been there and have done that


----------



## myrtle55

I know there is a site somewhere that says how much of what we should have for a specific number of people, but I don't seem to be able to find it, any help? Also, how does home canned foods equate in the calculations? (Feeling quite math challenged today)


----------



## Genevieve

myrtle55 said:


> I know there is a site somewhere that says how much of what we should have for a specific number of people, but I don't seem to be able to find it, any help? Also, how does home canned foods equate in the calculations? (Feeling quite math challenged today)


I have an LDS preparedness manual but I'm not sure how to attach it here. It's 1.20mb in size. I might try it and see if it takes lol

But heres an lds family blogspot with free downloads
http://preparedldsfamily.blogspot.com/p/free-downloads.html


----------



## dixiemama

Taking the kids to the local festival this wknd to gauge how they act in big crowds and to test their situational awareness we have been practicing at home.


----------



## timmie

taking some things to our farm and spending the weekend there. also going to can some meat and veggies out of the freezer and maybe make some jelly and jam.


----------



## LincTex

That LDS is version 5.01 from 2008

Here is a newer version, 5.03


----------



## Genevieve

lol yea that was probably when I down loaded it lol Thanks for the updated one!


----------



## LincTex

I have not read them side by side to see what has changed 

.


----------



## Viking

My wife and I went into town to get some lumber for the shed I'm building and stopped by a membership store that has a really good sporting goods department, hit it just at the right time and got four boxes of .22LR (limit two to a customer per day). Came back about 1 1/2 hours and the shelf was empty. This is the first time we've seen .22 LR ammo on a shelf for over a year. Still no 500 round bricks.


----------



## myrtle55

Everyone, thanks for the lds download. I got it, printed what I needed at first and saved all 222 pages on my puter..grateful to y' all!


----------



## gabbyj310

Stopped by and went in a different Wal-Mart(one in Clarksville) to get gas and went in just to see what was on sale.Got two boxes of 9mm shells,and tons and tons of great fishing supplies. It's been awhile since I was an avid fisherman but being back in Kentucky with my Son and family we used to fish a lot,so I went over and I got (almost) a good start on a new tackle box and rod and reel,hooks, sinkersetc ...It was already marked down then it went to 50% off of that price.SCORE!!!!!!!


----------



## Grimm

Went to Costco last night for some dried goods for our stores and some basics for everyday.

Ran to Petco today for cat litter. Walked out with $130 in dog and cat foods plus the cat litter for under $70 after coupons. Now I have 75lbs of dog food, 45lbs of cat food and various cans of wet dog and cat food in our stores. I need to build my stores of litter back up since I used 90% of what we had before the move to save money to pay the moving company and have less to actually move.

Now I just need to unpack all these boxes...


----------



## doubleTHICK

dixiemama said:


> Taking the kids to the local festival this wknd to gauge how they act in big crowds and to test their situational awareness we have been practicing at home.


This is a great idea.
Although I don't have kids this exercise could easily be adjusted for possible candidates to a group.


----------



## Genevieve

Went into Tractor Supply and bought 60 t-stakes. They also had 6 bent cattle panels so we got them for $10 each. And we also got a rain check for the cattle panels for the sale price of $20

I think we may have enough after we buy the next batch to have all 5 acres fenced in! Holy smoke!! It's taken us years to get this far. We'll also be able to get some critters when we want. ha!

Then we can let the dogs run all over and not just around the house and outbuildings.


----------



## Grimm

Got the trees pruned 100% out of the clothesline and the new line strung. Now we need to work on getting rid of the branches so we don't have a pile taking up space in the mid yard. Once that is all cleared out I'll work in the orchard on the fruit trees.

Broke my saw while cutting some branches. 2/3 was left so I finished up with it. 

Roo wanted to help so I set her to work digging holes with a trowel.


----------



## Tacitus

My boys were planning a long day in front of the TV playing video games, so I informed them that instead we were going to Grandma & Grandpa's place to do some canning. After a few rounds of complaints, they acquiesced.

What a day!

We started canning. I taught them how to prepare the roasts for canning. We set up an assembly line for our first round with the canners.

Then their grandpa took them out to the garden where they turned over the soil and added some soil amendments. He showed them how to plant tomato plants.

Then he had to come inside to work on the canning. By themselves, my boys went back outside and finished all the tilling and planting. They worked up a good sweat.

After a break, they again went back outside all by themselves, without being asked, to water in the newly planted plants.

I even had a detailed academic conversation with one son about the thermodynamics of canning, and how pressure and temperature are both factors in cooking, and how you can cook faster with higher pressure, which saves fuel, so it can be good to use a small pressure cooker while camping.

All in all, a great 3-generation day of family bonding, with some good learning and productive physical labor thrown in.

And to think that they would have otherwise been in front of the video game console all day. (They are there now, but I guess a little bit won't hurt now.)


----------



## Freyadog

Our nephew from Florida is stopping in coming back from New York 4th of July weekend. He will not be alone. There may be as many as 6 other guys with him. They will be going to some kind of skate meet. Trick skating, whatever. Anyway we took old coots advise and loaded up on gravy packets. Bought 3 large boxes of idahoan potatoes, 9 cans of collards, 18 cans of Vienna sausage, 2 large jars of lemon juice for lemonade, large ham, ordered 2 cases of corn chips, and with what comes off the mountain as far as veggies we will be able to feed them for a couple of days. Well dinner anyway.. Freezer 1/2 full of ground venison for burgers for lunches and fresh egg omelets and toast or biscuits for breakfast. 

Probably have Thumper bake peanut butter/ chocolate chip cookies. A cake or pie would not go very far with all these 20 year olds eating it.


----------



## Genevieve

good grief! you'll be invaded by locusts!!! lol


----------



## Grimm

Replaced my pruning saw and ordered a new blade for the broken one.

I have moved to the other side of the yard to prune back a magnolia tree so I can get a better look at the coop under it. Plus I was thinking of hanging a swing for Roo from it and want a good look at those branches first.

Walked the property at dusk yesterday and got a really good look at the 'orchard' and trees back there. There are some briars growing in the dead branches of a toppled pine tree. No blooms so I am not sure what type yet. They run the length of the back fence row so hopefully they bare fruit this year since I lost my raspberry to the move.

Need to order new raspberry canes and blueberry plants. Only one blueberry survived the move and a handful of strawberries. I want to build some PVC strawberry towers that hold 100 plants in a square foot to maximize our space even though it is not at a premium.

Big plans but little time.


----------



## notyermomma

Today at a thrift store I found a brand new pair of Columbia boots for $12. Just my size! As soon as I break them in they're going in my BOB.


----------



## dixiemama

Got a gift card for upgrading my cell phone (ikr?) So I stocked up on some cloth diapers and pins


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Got a gift card for upgrading my cell phone (ikr?) So I stocked up on some cloth diapers and pins


You should have asked me! I have several dozen unused diaper pins collecting dust.


----------



## Grimm

No more pruning today but I was able to put my entire pile of green waste in the can after it was picked up this morning. Now that my pile is gone I can justify more pruning.

My surviving strawberries are giving me lots of berries. Yum. 

Roo got her very own handmade corn broom today. I had a child's size broom from my faire days and I decided she was old enough to have it. Hopefully she'll leave my brooms alone now!


----------



## dixiemama

Grimm said:


> You should have asked me! I have several dozen unused diaper pins collecting dust.


I thought you would have gotten rid of that stuff what with the divorce and all. I ordered some Snappys also-- with E having some shakyness, he was worried about sticking Baby. I go next week for final checkup and OK on conception since I have a few genetic conditions I've had to get meds for.


----------



## Tacitus

Don't ask me why, because I'm not sure, but I bought this. It was much cheaper than the ones you find online, so I guess the price was right.










A metate would have probably been better:









I don't have a grain mill. Guess I was thinking this might be a cheap (and it was cheap) alternative.  One of these days I'll get that grain mill.


----------



## Swampwood

Just planted 12 more fruit trees and adding a few thousand more gals to water storage. My back is tight and I got a tan


----------



## ras1219como

Added another four gallons of water to the stores. Put away some more cash into the emergency fund. And made another dozen or so firestarters. 

It's slow going but as my stores grow I feel better and better about my chance for survival post SHTF 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## 21601mom

Finally picked up a lock picking kit. Now the hard part--learning the skills I need to use it successfully!


----------



## doubleTHICK

ras1219como said:


> Added another four gallons of water to the stores. Put away some more cash into the emergency fund. And made another dozen or so firestarters.
> 
> It's slow going but as my stores grow I feel better and better about my chance for survival post SHTF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


This may be a post somewhere but since I read it here I'm responding here;

Without giving details or going as far as comfort will let you how much do you have in money - paper and coins? (not silver eligible coins)

Me and the wife seem to ALWAYS clash with this, she wants more and want less. To me $2500-$3000 is more than enough with the rest being in silver/gold. I'm somewhere around the 70/30 split with the 30% being in paper and coins.
She wants the opposite. NO, she wants the opposite with a 95/5 split. I prep strictly for the collapse of the American dollar and or hyper-inflation and or a 38-40% in devaluation...why would I want to keep that much in paper money? Hell I even tell her every time I buy silver it is meant to be something other than the Dollar, it will be the World's new currency.
Currently we have somewhere between $8-$10k in paper and not sure on silver because like I said once I buy it [silver] it will never be a Dollar again. It drives me F-ING CRAZY that we have that much in paper. 
My hopes are that a bunch of you will get on here and agree with me. Then I can show her that the 'community' consensus is that $5k (or lower) is more than enough to have in paper money.

I mean C'mon, it is going to be near worthless in a few years. Right?


----------



## 21601mom

Grimm said:


> No more pruning today but I was able to put my entire pile of green waste in the can after it was picked up this morning. Now that my pile is gone I can justify more pruning.
> 
> My surviving strawberries are giving me lots of berries. Yum.
> 
> Roo got her very own handmade corn broom today. I had a child's size broom from my faire days and I decided she was old enough to have it. Hopefully she'll leave my brooms alone now!


Are we close to getting pics yet?


----------



## camo2460

Grimm said:


> Got the trees pruned 100% out of the clothesline and the new line strung. Now we need to work on getting rid of the branches so we don't have a pile taking up space in the mid yard. Once that is all cleared out I'll work in the orchard on the fruit trees.
> 
> Broke my saw while cutting some branches. 2/3 was left so I finished up with it.
> 
> Roo wanted to help so I set her to work digging holes with a trowel.


Grimm, I have seen the pictures you posted of your baby, and she is adorable. I think that I would have paid money to see her digging holes with that trowel, the image of that brought back many pleasant memories.


----------



## Grimm

21601mom said:


> Are we close to getting pics yet?


I'll take some tomorrow. The yard is no where near done but since everyone is asking. There is no grass and I still have piles of branches that need to be disposed of.


----------



## Grimm

camo2460 said:


> Grimm, I have seen the pictures you posted of your baby, and she is adorable. I think that I would have paid money to see her digging holes with that trowel, the image of that brought back many pleasant memories.


She even has her own gardening gloves and tools! If I put my gloves on she has to have hers on too!


----------



## camo2460

Grimm said:


> She even has her own gardening gloves and tools! If I put my gloves on she has to have hers on too!


Grimm, that is so wonderful, That brought a smile to my face and a chuckle. While this post is addressed to you, I don't want to forget the other posts involving children. You and many others are doing such a wonderful job of raising you're kids. Your Roo and others are our future, it gives me hope.


----------



## Tacitus

A new book:


----------



## Grimm

Did my shopping. Grabbed some strawberry lemonade mix and toothpaste for stores. Not much this week.

I am hoping to start working on my strawberry towers this weekend.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Well, I just made my bi-weekly $20 deposits into my oil change fund and my emergency cash stash. And picked up another gallon of drinking water. I should have enough now to finance my oil change.


----------



## doubleTHICK

Foreverautumn said:


> Well, I just made my bi-weekly $20 deposits into my oil change fund and my emergency cash stash. And picked up another gallon of drinking water. I should have enough now to finance my oil change.


I hope this doesn't come off as patronizing but you should give yourself a pat on the back. Forget that we are on a preparedness website - most people nowadays refuse to put back a dollar a month.
It may seem that the money isn't that much but it really is, also it adds up quicker than one would think. It is just refreshing to hear about people ACTUALLY putting money back. THANK YOU 

The wife and I do our 'paycheck-to-paycheck' deal. Whatever is 'leftover' from the last check on the current payday goes into the mattress money fund. Kind of like starting out at $0.00 every payday Monday morning. Some weeks we will have just a couple $100 and some we have ... a little more. It works for us (no kids, no credit cards, no car notes, rental income- it took years to get to this point but really nice now that we are here)


----------



## Grimm

Ran to Walmart to pick up some Zote and washing soda for stores. I know I just made a double batch of laundry soap that will last me close to 2 years but I'd like to have all the fixin's to make more.

Also added $ to each of three "jar" funds (52 week savings plan) and $ to our emergency fund.

Found more things I can get rid of. Debating if I want to hold a nickle and dime yard sale when I am finished unpacking or just donate it all.


----------



## Dakine

added another 50lbs of rabbit chow.
bought a bale of hay for the rabbits
started 3x 5 gal buckets of bucket garden (all carrots, not for me, for the rabbits)
bought another 20 lbs of boneless skinless chicken breasts to can tomorrow
vac sealed 8 months of oatmeal breakfasts
rabbit poop into the fertilizer bucket
cleaned the yard of a lot of trash
bought a lot of stuff at the grocery store I dont need but prices are going up so might as well get now.


not bad for a lazy saturday


----------



## ras1219como

Well I got hurt at work...nothing too serious but I've got significant road rash on the palms of both hands and a sprained wrist. It will put a damper on any prepping or work around the house for a couple of weeks at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## helicopter5472

Sorry to here that, hope you recover soon.


----------



## ras1219como

Thanks you helicopter! 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## Viking

Finised the deck for a tool/solar equipment shed that will be attached to an existing firewood/garden tractor shed. It will be 10' X 12' and insulated so that the batteries stay happy. Could even put in cot for housing friends in need of a place to come in a SHTF situation (or if I need a comfortable dog house).


----------



## myrtle55

Viking said:


> Finised the deck for a tool/solar equipment shed that will be attached to an existing firewood/garden tractor shed. It will be 10' X 12' and insulated so that the batteries stay happy. Could even put in cot for housing friends in need of a place to come in a SHTF situation (or if I need a comfortable dog house).


Nice! Will be handy in many ways..congrats!


----------



## Genevieve

well, we're only like 20ft away from the back corner of our acres. theres a tree leaning in the way and we're both tired ( along with some nicks from the barbwire lol) so we've decided to stop for now. we need to get to the rest soon because if we wait too long the woods will get over grown and it'll be harder. we had to do tick checks on friday. hubby found 3 of the boogers on his neck( just crawling not attached) so we pretty much stripped down in the sunroom and checked each other lol this time we made sure we sprayed some deep woods OFF on our collars, pants, hats and even the cuff of our gloves.

Tuesday I'll be heading to Pa to a discount Amish grocery store to see what I can find.
I have a laundry marathon to do tomorrow. helping outside doesn't give you much time for work inside lol
easy supper tonite ( I'm tired darn it!) parmesan talapia and some onions, sweet peppers, canned tomatoes, fresh spinach and pasta mixed together. I love that stuff. I eat it hot or cold yum.



road rash is a *female dog* lol thats what a tattoo is like when you get one that has lots of color. warm soapy water, neosporin and fresh air will help. keep it dry and covered with the antibiotic cream.


----------



## Grimm

Found some old horse shoes in the garage while arranging my stores. I figure I can paint them and dig up some old rebar and have a set of horses for those hot summer evening to play with friends and family while sipping lemonade!

Yeah for free junk that can help cure boredom!


----------



## zimmy

I had the opportunity to buy some locust lumber for a raised garden bed, it is becoming more expensive and harder to find in this area so I went for it. The bottom boards are true dimension 2"x8"x8' the top boards are also true dimension and were thrown in on the deal. This is $200 worth of lumber.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

I was having some trouble keeping my solar panels I use with my main trailer set up. Solution was right in front of me by our driveway. Years ago I put up a portable basketball goal that has not been used for over a decade. I moved it and anchored it to the ground near the trailer. 

After rigging the backboard as a mounting base we have begun attaching the panels. They are high enough to get full sun and out of the way. The mounts can disconnect in a few minutes and be stowed in trailer for travel. Saved me some money and time. GB


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## smaj100

Our latest preps, meet Hickory and Maple.  They are 6 weeks old, and will hang around till they tip the scales at around the 250lb mark.


----------



## doubleTHICK

Grimm said:


> Ran to Walmart to pick up some Zote and washing soda for stores. I know I just made a double batch of laundry soap that will last me close to 2 years but I'd like to have all the fixin's to make more.
> 
> Also added $ to each of three "jar" funds (52 week savings plan) and $ to our emergency fund.
> 
> Found more things I can get rid of. Debating if I want to hold a nickle and dime yard sale when I am finished unpacking or just donate it all.


Yet another great idea that I planning stealing and doing myself.
Making sure people actually pay in $0.05 .10 .25 will almost certain get me some silver. (Yes I am one of those nuts that buys coin rolls from the bank for missed silver-Bank One usually has at least one coin in each roll)
Donating is also a good thing, but that will be the leftovers.

This may seem crazy but I am actually excited about trying to gather up and collect some items for my change sale - OMG the things that get me excited now :laugh: or


----------



## goshengirl

Felled several 75' trees over the weekend. Reasons are: 1. we're going to build a shed and needed to clear out anything questionable before we build; 2. most were black locust and they'll make great fence posts; and 3. we're on a mission to remove tall trees from around the house. New rules - trees that grow to 80' must be at least 90' from the house, trees that grow to 25' must be at least 35' from the house, etc. All the dying ash trees so close to the house has taught us a few lessons.  We still have some sizeable (dead) ash trees near the house to remove, but they're leaning the wrong direction...


----------



## Freyadog

$25 more in our end of year taxes and insurance kitty.

Thumper surprised me with a goodie. A ESTWING hatchet for my BOB. 

Still working on the freezer that was full of milk. About 1/2 way through making ricotta cheese with it. A little at a time, gotta get er done.


----------



## biobacon

Put my first dollar up for our homestead. Yep only $1. But I now have a found LOL. $10 every 2 weeks for 15 years plus $100 each year from taxes will equal $5400. And because my house will be paid off in 11 years and it will take about another year to make sure I can pay everything off I will then have 3 years at 250 each for $9000. Together that's $14,000 cash. Even in 2029 that ought to buy me an acre or two of off grid land. Take out a 10 year mortage on my house to build or buy a prefab and Im good to go. Work another 8-10 years then Im free at 55-57. My wife, who has a much better job then me, will work until 65 and we will have an IRA to convert. Of course Im gona have to work my but of to make it all work.


----------



## LincTex

smaj100 said:


> Our latest preps, meet Hickory and Maple.  They are 6 weeks old, and will hang around till they tip the scales at around the 250lb mark.


You need to add some plywood to the inside perimeter of that new barn, extend it down below the rails into the dirt. You need to keep the pee and feces off of those metal tubes or they'll rust in no time.


----------



## LincTex

goshengirl said:


> New rules - trees that grow to 80' must be at least 90' from the house, trees that grow to 25' must be at least 35' from the house, etc.


You don't have to fell them; just top 'em.


----------



## Freyadog

LincTex said:


> You don't have to fell them; just top 'em.


Thanks Linc for the awesome idea. we have very large trees on a hill beside our house and have been seriously thinking of bringing in a logger to get rid of them. However with this idea the problem is almost solved. Now just to convince Thumper to climb those trees.


----------



## LincTex

Freyadog said:


> Now just to convince Thumper to climb those trees.


I have some stories to tell....... good thing I am not afraid of heights!!


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> I have some stories to tell....... good thing I am not afraid of heights!!


I'm not afraid of heights either, however at 71 I do have some blood sugar issues from time to time and don't trust myself to climb trees as I used to do, so when I had the two pine trees dropped, my neighbors son climbed the trees and hooked a rope about half way up so they could be come-alonged to drop where I wanted them. I'm so thankful to have such great neighbors.


----------



## txcatlady

Viking, one time my Dad did that except instead of come along, the hooked chain to tractor with the tractor on the down hill. As Daddy cut the tree, tree fell tractor rolled to end of chain, chain broke and tractor went into trees and into creek. It was a sight! He didn't laugh though!


----------



## Viking

txcatlady said:


> Viking, one time my Dad did that except instead of come along, the hooked chain to tractor with the tractor on the down hill. As Daddy cut the tree, tree fell tractor rolled to end of chain, chain broke and tractor went into trees and into creek. It was a sight! He didn't laugh though!


Thankfully I had a live oak for an anchor.


----------



## machinist

I recently bought an old, small wood splitter. Had a dead 3.5HP B & S engine on it (I said it was small), so the guy threw in a push mower with a good engine to fix the splitter. Gave $125 for the pile. 

The mower was in very good shape, so I went to Horror Fraught Tools and got a Chinese engine for $119. After a trip through my welding and machine shop, the Chinese engine now fits and the splitter and mower BOTH work fine for a total of about $250!

WARNING! The Chinese engine came with no way to drain the oil! There was no hole and no drain plug. I suppose they want you to turn it upside down to drain the oil... :nuts: I removed the bottom of the crankcase, tapped a hole, washed it out and reassembled it all. It now has a drain hole, tapped for 1/4" pipe thread and a standard pipe plug in it. The engine had one of those lame flywheel brakes for a push mower, so I disabled that and arranged it with the original switch contacts for a momentary kill switch. 

So, I got busy with the rejuvenated splitter and cleaned up the leftover blocks around the wood pile. Got it all split and stacked now. I still need to cut more firewood for next winter. What we have on hand is about as much as we used this past winter, and I like to have at least double that.


----------



## machinist

I just received James Rickard's new book, "The Death of Money". I ordered it through Amazon, but it came from the UK. then I saw the following video which says the book was released in the UK first. He talks about gold as a way to cope with a currency collapse in the video.






The book's conclusion gives 3 ways he says the dollar failure could resolve. 
-IMF issues SDR's to reliquify the financial system. (Sounds to me like just one more kind of fiat currency Ponzi scheme.)
-Some form of gold standard for currency.
-Utter chaos. (I'm betting this has a place in the mess somewhere.)

He offers 5 coping mechanisms for dealing with this.

-gold
-land
-fine art
-special investment funds (probably his fund?)
-cash (he says cash has benefits UNTIL the collapse, since it is so easily convertible.)

I'll tell you more after I read the book. So far, I just read the end of it.


----------



## Freyadog

Still plugging along as we all are.

1 large box of Idahoan Instant potatoes
1 large box of instant milk
2 cans corned beef
2 large jars of peanut butter
1 jar of poultry seasoning
1 jar of nutmeg
cupcake paper cups

Speaking of cupcake paper cups; would it be possible to use cutdown coffee filters instead. I would rather bake cupcakes for grab and run than bake a cake. so was wondering what to do if I ran out and could not buy anymore. or in the heat of the oven would the coffee filters burn?


----------



## HardCider

Wife and I cashed out of "the market". Made an offer on a small isolated farm. Half timber, half prime agriculture, small stream, deer, turkey, small game, adjacent large blocks of timber.


----------



## Foreverautumn

doubleTHICK said:


> I hope this doesn't come off as patronizing but you should give yourself a pat on the back. Forget that we are on a preparedness website - most people nowadays refuse to put back a dollar a month.
> It may seem that the money isn't that much but it really is, also it adds up quicker than one would think. It is just refreshing to hear about people ACTUALLY putting money back. THANK YOU
> 
> The wife and I do our 'paycheck-to-paycheck' deal. Whatever is 'leftover' from the last check on the current payday goes into the mattress money fund. Kind of like starting out at $0.00 every payday Monday morning. Some weeks we will have just a couple $100 and some we have ... a little more. It works for us (no kids, no credit cards, no car notes, rental income- it took years to get to this point but really nice now that we are here)


Oh, believe me, I've got my own tale to tell about getting out of debt. I started climbing out of credit card and student loan debt back in 2006, and I FINALLY just got out of debt completely about a little over 6 months ago. Let me tell you, that emergency fund has saved my financial bacon more than once, and has been INSTRUMENTAL in helping me get out of credit card debt! :2thumb:

THANK GOD I didn't have a car note! I don't know what I would have done if I did!


----------



## LincTex

Freyadog said:


> Speaking of cupcake paper cups; would it be possible to use cutdown coffee filters instead.


No.
Filter paper is too weak and too porous. The paper and cake become one. It works just fine _as long as you don't mind_ eating the filter paper with the cake!


----------



## dlharris

[uQUOTE=HardCider;339714]Wife and I cashed out of "the market". Made an offer on a small isolated farm. Half timber, half prime agriculture, small stream, deer, turkey, small game, adjacent large blocks of timber.[/QUOTE]

Would love to hear more. DH and I considering doing this ourselves.

Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> No.
> Filter paper is too weak and too porous. The paper and cake become one. It works just fine _as long as you don't mind_ eating the filter paper with the cake!


Personally I stock up on the cupcake liners when they are on clearance at Wal*mart ($0.05-0.25 for a pack of 75 liners with the foil). If fear of running out after SHTF I recommend getting a couple dozen of the silicone liners. I would just use grease/butter/veggie oil to line the pan then bake without the papers.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

HardCider said:


> Wife and I cashed out of "the market". Made an offer on a small isolated farm. Half timber, half prime agriculture, small stream, deer, turkey, small game, adjacent large blocks of timber.


Absolutely congratulations!!!! You made a very wise choice in my opinion... And it sounds like you found a prepper's dream place!


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Grimm said:


> Personally I stock up on the cupcake liners when they are on clearance at Wal*mart ($0.05-0.25 for a pack of 75 liners with the foil). If fear of running out after SHTF I recommend getting a couple dozen of the silicone liners. I would just use grease/butter/veggie oil to line the pan then bake without the papers.


I so agree... especially after a holiday, they clear those papers out real cheap... And I did get some silicone liners too but with a sun oven, I don't think I will need to worry unless I am trying to bake over a coal bed... then I suck  hahaha


----------



## biobacon

Ruger SR9, 100 rounds 9mm


----------



## HardCider

dlharris said:


> [uQUOTE=HardCider;339714]Wife and I cashed out of "the market". Made an offer on a small isolated farm. Half timber, half prime agriculture, small stream, deer, turkey, small game, adjacent large blocks of timber.


Would love to hear more. DH and I considering doing this ourselves.

It seems to us the only reason the market is skyhigh, is that it's being propped up by a government promise that we can't afford to keep. Like a house of cards in a hurricane. The smallest bump anywhere in the world seems to effect it. Todays media ignores every sign of looming disaster, tell the sheep all is well and they don't take the time to question it. They blindly trod forward like nothing is wrong. Most value is on paper or computer only. We decided for us, to step up investing in solid, hard assets. Land, water, food, shelter,hand tools, things that are paid off and not owed or belonging to a bank(or even held in a bank) or credit company. The only stock I want to own is livestock  These are things you manage instead of relying on someone else to manage for you. You will always have your best interest in mind rather than someone else worried about how to line their own pockets


----------



## Genevieve

25 bags/cans of coffee $62.50
2-2pks of hubby's favorite deodorant $3 each
2 household burn firstaid kits $5 each
1 bottle california ex virg olive oil ( good till next year) $4
40 pks of different seasoning and salad dressings and gravy mixes 10/$1
2 giant bottle Ivory body wash $3.25 each
1 aloe vera gel $1.50
1 iodine 10% antiseptic $2.50
1 bactine $2.25
2 bearcreek pasta mixes ( all they had darn it!) .75 each
2 cans powdered buttermilk $1.25 each
2 land o lakes hot choc mix ( mint yum!) $2.75 each
1 box ( 50 bags) twining irish breakfast tea $1.25
4 small jugs pancake syrup $1 each
6 16oz bottles salad dressings ( real handy for marinating meats) .89 each
6 small jars planters peanutbutter ( cranberry crunch yum!) $1.25 each
3 mccormick brand orange and lemon peel jars .75 each

some odds and ends like olives, key lime juice, mayo ( just 1)

so that was my run up to Pa to the Amish discount store. I don't eat cold cereals but they have real cheap prices on those. they had bins of all kinds of different housewares, kids toys, shampoo,trial sizes,etc.
they also have loads of box meals like those styrofoam bowls of asian meals,tuna/hamburger helpers,etc. I don't fool with many but there are times when I need one so supper isn't late.

Didn't bother with the frozen food section or the refrigerated section. I still have around 6 or 7 smoked ham hocks left over from the last time I went. I just took the whole box they had there lol

Just the price for the coffee alone pays for the trip ( in my Echo)


----------



## dlharris

HardCider said:


> Would love to hear more. DH and I considering doing this ourselves.
> 
> It seems to us the only reason the market is skyhigh, is that it's being propped up by a government promise that we can't afford to keep. Like a house of cards in a hurricane. The smallest bump anywhere in the world seems to effect it. Todays media ignores every sign of looming disaster, tell the sheep all is well and they don't take the time to question it. They blindly trod forward like nothing is wrong. Most value is on paper or computer only. We decided for us, to step up investing in solid, hard assets. Land, water, food, shelter,hand tools, things that are paid off and not owed or belonging to a bank(or even held in a bank) or credit company. The only stock I want to own is livestock  These are things you manage instead of relying on someone else to manage for you. You will always have your best interest in mind rather than someone else worried about how to line their own pockets


Sounds awesome. Keep us updated on what all you are doing. We have a place picked out but scared to take money out of 401k.....scared not to also.....

Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## machinist

I wouldn't advise taking money out of a 401k unless and until you have a specific place to put it. Chunks of money can easily get frittered away without a 'home' to go to.


----------



## goshengirl

HardCider said:


> Wife and I cashed out of "the market". Made an offer on a small isolated farm. Half timber, half prime agriculture, small stream, deer, turkey, small game, adjacent large blocks of timber.


<----- this person is really jealous 

Congrats! :congrat:


----------



## Grimm

My recent ebay purchase arrived today. I had won a listing for 7 pcs of 5T clothing for Roo NWT. I got it for less than buying 3 of the pcs at the store. When I opened the package to examine the clothing there were 2 extra tops and a note from the seller! She included the extras for free! SCORE! 

"Tested" my smoke detectors while making lunch for Roo today. Good thing to know they work.


----------



## LincTex

machinist said:


> I wouldn't advise taking money out of a 401k unless and until you have a specific place to put it. Chunks of money can easily get frittered away without a 'home' to go to.


I would go one further, and say it goes to something very much a solid asset, and definitely not a vehicle. Gold, silver, land, and guns all hold their value very well.

401K loans need to be paid back *VERY* quickly if you lose your job.


----------



## dixiemama

Scored 6k board foot from the lumber yard! They have filled order for furniture companies and the culled pieces were on tap to be burned. Buddy of Es called us and we had a cousin pick it up for us on his flat bed. Best $40 in gas and case of beer I've ever spent!


----------



## tsrwivey

Have fun dreaming up projects for all that wood Dixiemamma!


----------



## Genevieve

compost. lol

will be digging 6 inches out of one of the raised beds and adding compost. no matter how much I test and amend the soil things don't do well, so I'm figuring it's gotta be microscopic in nature so we'll see how this goes.

also will be top dressing all the fruit trees and berry bushes


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

*another piece of our pie.....*

just bought this nice 14x70 2bd 2 bath just off the back side of our property here.....will give us another 1/2 acre or so plus another BOL for our 'community' we are building......this will be our 3rd since we moved here from the socialist state of illeenoiz.....

will give our other preppers in our group alternatives to what they have now too.......:sssh:





































they wanted 20k for the property and we offered 10k...they took it since it is too much of a drive for the widow who owns it....it use to be her and her husbands summer lake home but he died a few years ago and she just wants to be free of it now. win-win situation fer the both of us:congrat:

.......this place is completly furnished right down to the pots,pans and silverware....plus a fairly stocked pantry.....


----------



## Freyadog

Prepping to sell and move closer to our son who lives in Philly. We were gonna move down to fla. but kids are having a fit over that.

New cedar siding going up when time.

Done:
New roof
R30 in ceiling
R30 in crawlspace
new tile flooring on 2 rooms so far
new fans
new well pump and wiring
new wiring in septic tank
now freshly painting inside with nothing but Behr paint. 

Been standing on my head for so long painting up under stuff that I feel like everything is starting to shift back into place.


----------



## dixiemama

Barn expansion, raised beds, and a new workshop.


----------



## gam46

tsrwivey said:


> Mix 1 cup cornmeal & 1/2 tsp salt with 1 cup water. Boil 3 cups of water then add the cornmeal mixture stirring constantly to eliminate lumps. Pour into a greased loaf pan & refrigerate overnight. Slice thin & fry. In Ohio, my folks call it mush, in Texas hubby's folks call it hot water cornbread. You can add sugar, creole seasoning, or whatever to change the flavor a bit but it's wonderful as is.


Where I come from in southern Arkansas, the mush is formed with both hands wet in cold water into small flat oblong pones with long fingerprints on each side , then fried, preferably in bacon grease. The same pones, not fried, can be set atop a pot of cooking greens such as mustard or turnip and allowed to cook through in the steam.


----------



## Grimm

Came home from spending "mothers day" with my folks with a BIG bag of 4T clothing for Roo. I swear that little girl isn't even close to out growing her 3Ts yet and I have a closet full of the next size for her!


----------



## Moose33

machinist said:


> I wouldn't advise taking money out of a 401k unless and until you have a specific place to put it. Chunks of money can easily get frittered away without a 'home' to go to.


There's a LOT of truth and wisdom in your words. 
Moose


----------



## Grimm

Harvested some strawberries from my remaining plants and froze them for later use.

Got the first set of bills at the new house from the utilities... They are only a fifth of what they were in the mountains! Yippie!


----------



## notyermomma

I was given a luxury vacation for my birthday (whoo mom!!!) Now that I'm home I don't want to kick the restaurant habit, so this weekend it's a rigorous bout of OAMC ... 

Here's my list, for the sake of bragging:

Chicken mango casserole
Ham and bean soup
Banana chocolate chip muffins
brown rice porridge
3 salad dressings
kidney bean stew
meatloaf
And a big bucket of salad greens

My garden is really thriving, but not producing anything yet. Soon, my pretties, soon ...

I'm cooking for one, so I certainly won't eat all this in a month. But the convenience should keep me out of restaurants for a while.


----------



## Grimm

Just went to empty the dust bin on my vacuum and clean the grow bags my dead blueberry and raspberry are in... THEY ARE NOT DEAD! The raspberry died back to the ground and is now sending up new canes. I'll have to wait til fall for a harvest but at least it is alive. The blueberry is forming new leaf buds on the lower branches too! I watered them and will still buy some new plants but at least these 2 are still kicking. 

artydance:


----------



## txcatlady

Bought bird netting to go on my domestic berries. Put the two nets on one group with none to spare. Got round hay bale wrap from old hay bales and wrapped the other plants. Saved 15.00 using hay wrap. May be a wench to pick berries over the next few weeks, but birds won't get them all! Hopefully enough for me , sister and some to sell. They are tart but sweeten up great for cobblers or jelly!


----------



## Genevieve

well pump died today so we're going to have to put in a new one. good thing we have one put back now isn't it? lol the one that died has been in the ground for 30 yrs. so we were waiting for it to go.
Good thing we have water put back too huh? lol If we don't get it in today hubby will go and get 35 gallons extra for flushing the toilet just in case it takes longer than we expect.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Getting ready for final exams. Going to be tough ones this time around. 
Went to a conference on fruit trees. Spent time with the family. Worked on the yard a bit. Finally got some plants in the ground.


----------



## weedygarden

ContinualHarvest said:


> Getting ready for final exams. Going to be tough ones this time around.
> Went to a conference on fruit trees. Spent time with the family. Worked on the yard a bit. Finally got some plants in the ground.


Was the conference on fruit trees about maintenance, propagating, or more?


----------



## ContinualHarvest

weedygarden said:


> Was the conference on fruit trees about maintenance, propagating, or more?


It was more about reducing dependency on factory farm fruits and creating food forests for public use. It's a good idea to get people closer to their food. That means less people casting an eye at my garden when times are tougher.


----------



## Grimm

Chatted with my neighbor the other day while the kids were playing. She told me that the local market has whole chickens for $0.88 a pound right now. She also mentioned she buys the limit every time they have the sale and freezes the chicken. She said she does this every sale and keeps a few months in the freezer for everyday use.

Her husband had mentioned a few days before they wanted to get chickens for eggs since the wife doesn't want to butcher them for meat. 

All of this makes me a bit more comfortable about building up my stores and not worrying that my neighbors will be knocking on my door for food if they see the chickens or the strawberry planters now.


----------



## smaj100

Started the tack room addition in the new barn. Subfloor is in and ready for the walls, door and ceiling. Slow and steady progress. Gonna be slaughtering 8 meat birds next weekend. Anyone got any pointers, tips or tricks?


----------



## ContinualHarvest

smaj100 said:


> Started the tack room addition in the new barn. Subfloor is in and ready for the walls, door and ceiling. Slow and steady progress. Gonna be slaughtering 8 meat birds next weekend. Anyone got any pointers, tips or tricks?


Easiest way to kill is to use some clean, sharp pruning shears. Make a "killing cone" from a traffic cone or something similar. Plenty of how to videos on youtube.


----------



## HardCider

ContinualHarvest said:


> It was more about reducing dependency on factory farm fruits and creating food forests for public use. It's a good idea to get people closer to their food. That means less people casting an eye at my garden when times are tougher.


Permaculture and edible forests are getting to by a big deal. Making an orchard and garden look more like a weed patch or overgrown field but with edibles and medicinals makes a huge amount of sense but I wouldn't be letting the public know about it


----------



## Tylos

I've been improving my ammo stores.
Prices and availability are getting 
a little better. .22 LR is still sparse
but 5.56 Nato & 7.62 Nato are getting better. You can't eat ammo but you can hunt with it and defend with it. Also, in the event of an extended "outage," it's barter value in popular calibers would be hard to beat.



Tylos
Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## headhunter

A number of years ago a friend raised a half dozen turkeys along with his chickens. Darn big birds and we found them to be a little uncoopreative when he brought out the axe.
"Why don't we just take out the .22 and shoot them in the head?"
"But, won't they taste funny?"
"How many pheasants do you shoot a year? Do they taste funny?"
So, we had some fun and didn't chase those darn huge birds around any more. They tasted just fine.


----------



## goshengirl

Grimm said:


> I swear that little girl isn't even close to out growing her 3Ts yet and I have a closet full of the next size for her!


*sniff* *sniff*
I remember when my guys were in 3T clothes, oh so long ago...
*sniff* *sniff*


----------



## gabbyj310

It was just yesterday my "little" Addison(last grandchild)was a sweet small baby. She is now 4 years old and already wears a 6X pants and 7 shirt:eyebulge:.She is a "big" girl and smart as a whip and she knows it too!!!! She can spell,speaks a little Spanish(they teach it extra at her school).She can print her name.I thought 4 years olds played on the floor with toys??? Oh how fast they grow.


----------



## tsrwivey

goshengirl said:


> *sniff* *sniff*
> I remember when my guys were in 3T clothes, oh so long ago...
> *sniff* *sniff*


It happens so fast. My little guy is in 18-24 month clothes but we have all the way through 4T stored. He will be that big before we know it.


----------



## LincTex

tsrwivey said:


> It happens so fast. My little guy is in 18-24 month clothes but we have all the way through 4T stored. He will be that big before we know it.


Yep, baby girl was in 4T quite a few months before B-day #3. Her vocabulary is impressive. can't write her name just yet, though.... well, shoot - she just turned 3!


----------



## dixiemama

Bub just turned 10 in January, reads on a 7th grade level, does math at 6th, and is only 4 inches shorter than me. He also weighs 116. He wear 32/30 and small men's clothes. 

I won't know what to do when we have another one next year, it will be like being a first time mom again!


----------



## goshengirl

tsrwivey said:


> It happens so fast. My little guy is in 18-24 month clothes but we have all the way through 4T stored. He will be that big before we know it.


Every time I see your little guy's picture, I think to myself, "I remember when she told us she was expecting - how can he already be that big?!?" 

dixiemama, my youngest is eight years younger than his next oldest sibling, and I remember feeling that way. It was amazing how much 'stuff' and 'wisdom' had changed in those eight years! lol


----------



## tsrwivey

That's his 1 year old picture, we are waiting for his 2 year old pictures to come back from the photographer now.  He's really a lot of fun though & truthfully I like toddlers better than babies. I just love to hear their language develop, learn how they think, & watch them explore everything. I sure miss sitting & holding him though!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Moved 19 cubic yard of compost weighing 45,000 pounds over the weekend...by hand. At least I had a dump trailer to unload it with. Still have to get it spread and then tilled in. That's the job for this week.

104 Cornish X and 51 Araucana chicks showed up this morning, a day earlier than I expected them. They're all tucked away under their heat lamps now though.

Bought an '06 outback 2.5i stick shift with 88K since the '99 explorer's 200K was starting to prove unreliable.


Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## headhunter

The Stihl has had a busy week. A friend suggested I try to cut the oaks into boards or posts. The first cut wasn't finished and I had gone through the gas in the saw, I was surprised how straight the cut was. I guess you never know until ---.
Order arrived from Sportsman's Guide. Part of it was three single spring jump traps. I saw we have some gophers (not the "striped ones) digging up back. I guess it's time for the grandson and grand daughter to learn.
But , maybe not right away. Second thoughts were - until there was a problem with a woodchuck I never would have thought ---. But '**** tastes good- a little rich but good. So into the roaster went Mr. Woodchuck, again rich but good. If I get hungry, those gophers might look darn good too.
I guess this lesson may be temporally delayed. Ya gotta think about the "groceries" available.


----------



## Viking

Woodchucks, *****, silvergray squirrels, possum and porcupine, meat of last resort for us as we're not into rodent protean, plenty of deer, elk, quail, grouse, ducks, geese, trout, salmon, bass and wild turkey around thankfully.


----------



## Grimm

Still working to clear the middle yard so I can get some raised beds put in. It looks like high raised sweet potato beds will be in the middle yard and the lower beds will be in the back yard once the middle yard is cleared.

I still have piles of branches and leaves to remove. With only one green waste bin it is slow going to get this done. I have to work in quadrants to get it all done.

But to start my garden I am babying my berry plants that survived the move. I also got a 5 gallon bucket drilled out for a strawberry planter. 40 holes. I figure 2 plants per hole will do nicely. 80+ plants per bucket! Yumm! 

I ordered some strawberry crowns and a few more raspberry canes. I am excited to get this all going!


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> I still have piles of branches and leaves to remove. With only one green waste bin it is slow going to get this done. I have to work in quadrants to get it all done.


I wish you were closer. I have a badass chipper shredder.


----------



## HardCider

Just picked up several more books for the library, The Art of Fermentation, Wild Fermentation and a couple of barn building books


----------



## Foreverautumn

tsrwivey said:


> That's his 1 year old picture, we are waiting for his 2 year old pictures to come back from the photographer now.  He's really a lot of fun though & truthfully I like toddlers better than babies. I just love to hear their language develop, learn how they think, & watch them explore everything. I sure miss sitting & holding him though!


Uh-Oh! My inner Libtard is coming out, and he ain't takin' no for an answer...
vract:

[LIBTARD MODE=ON]
Don't you women know that Pregnancy, childbirth, and children were OBVIOUSLY invented by MEN in order to keep you women down and oppressed?

[LIBTARD MODE=OFF]


----------



## Grimm

Foreverautumn said:


> Uh-Oh! My inner Libtard is coming out, and he ain't takin' no for an answer...
> vract:
> 
> [LIBTARD MODE=ON]
> Don't you women know that Pregnancy, childbirth, and children were OBVIOUSLY invented by MEN in order to keep you women down and oppressed?
> 
> [LIBTARD MODE=OFF]


It must be working... I want more kids.


----------



## helicopter5472

Grimm said:


> It must be working... I want more kids.


 :eyebulge: Grimm, I'm on my way to California, will be happy to help you out...


----------



## smaj100

Slaughtered 4 of our 8 meat birds the DW helped and plucked while I dipped and processed after she finished plucking. Not sure if we will ever do Cornish crosses again though, while they grew huge the biggest one dressed at 8lbs and the other 3 were 6lbs bagged ready for the freezer. They are the grossest chickens of any we have raised to date. Not to shabby for 2 months 2 bags of grain and 1 bag of corn. I'll update on the taste tomm.


----------



## Viking

smaj100 said:


> Slaughtered 4 of our 8 meat birds the DW helped and plucked while I dipped and processed after she finished plucking. Not sure if we will ever do Cornish crosses again though, while they grew huge the biggest one dressed at 8lbs and the other 3 were 6lbs bagged ready for the freezer. They are the grossest chickens of any we have raised to date. Not to shabby for 2 months 2 bags of grain and 1 bag of corn. I'll update on the taste tomm.


Many years back we raised Cornish Cross chickens and I vowed to never do it again. They tasted great but we had a few that grew weird, couldn't stand up and they actually move on the back of their legs. I just didn't feel right raising what seemed to me like genetically wrong chicken ever again. Later someone told me that the roosters grew so fast that their hearts blew out sometimes. Made me wonder if whatever genetics were in the chicken hopefully not cause problems in humans?


----------



## Tacitus

Now I just need to make sure I have enough propane.

Also, I wonder how hard it is to convert it to natural gas.


----------



## Grimm

Tacitus said:


> Now I just need to make sure I have enough propane.
> 
> Also, I wonder how hard it is to convert it to natural gas.


It may be as easy as changing the flange that feeds the gas to the burner. It was that easy to convert my gas dryer to propane. Propane burns hotter so the hole in the flange had to be smaller. You may need to take it apart to see where everything is.


----------



## headhunter

We ended a firearms safety class. The Sportsman's Club was all booked up with concealed carry classes and the like so we brought them out here. Ended up spending some hours on the tractor rebuilding the backstop. Seems like everything eventually wears down-got it back up to between 8 & 9 feet.. A couple of dads and a couple of grandpas joined us - the more the merrier. Seriously it is nice to have the parents/grandparents involved. They are great as "coaches". Met the DNR requirements for shooting 4 positions and then let the students shooot some steel- they like watching things fall down. We had some of the modern plastic reactive targets too. A couple of shotgun rounds at clay birds and a chance to fire a hangun finished the shooting part.


----------



## smaj100

DW has been busy peeling and slicing 25lbs of rainbow carrots. Got the 2nd load of pints in the canner. 

Our local pick a part had a part-o-thon if you can carry it 20yrds you can have it for $40. So I spent a few hours helping him drop a new trans and other misc parts to repair his truck.

Viking: Yeah I don't think we will be doing any more CC's. We didn't have any defects or deaths but dear lord even restricting their feed they were huge. They were so fat and lazy they had very few feathers on their belly's or breast's. We have one of the birds cooking now in the oven, so hopefully it tastes as good as everyone says.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to the pet store for cat food and litter. Got $80 in cat litter, cat & dog food and a new toy for Winter for less than $30 with coupons. Most of the supplies I got today are for our stores. 

Stopped at the market on the way home with Roo for our normal shopping. Grabbed some canned tomatoes, spinach and okra for stores. Not much but just something to get back on track.

Getting things organized and put away in the garage.


----------



## catdog6949

*New prep's.....*

Picked up a few new prep's;

20 liters of water
45 chocalate bar's
3 boxes of "poptarts"

3 Silver oz's
9 Roosevelt Dime's

Cat and Sleepy Turtle


----------



## squerly

catdog6949 said:


> Picked up a few new prep's;
> 
> 20 liters of water
> *45 chocalate bar's*
> 3 boxes of "poptarts"
> 
> 3 Silver oz's
> 9 Roosevelt Dime's
> 
> Cat and Sleepy Turtle


See, here's the problem with storing chocolate bars. I eat them in advance...


----------



## ZangLussuria

Increasing my rechargeable batteries to save my battery supply. Can't find my Sanyo Ni-Mh charger though so I'm putting the Goal Zero panels through its paces.

XTAR VP2 Lithium-Ion multivolt charger
Fenix 2600mAh 18650
Digital Multimeter
Eneloop AA for EDC light.


----------



## notyermomma

My church has living quarters for a few people who want to get up close and personal with their studies ... so this afternoon we had a garden party where we put in lots of veggies and cleaned up the landscaping. Good times.


----------



## HardCider

Got one of the best books I've seen in a while based on where my wife and I are at the present time, called "The Resilient Farm and Homestead" by Falk. Great info.

Also been training our gun dog. He is turning into a hunting machine. That may prove invaluable someday soon.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I put another $20 into my emergency cash stash and another $20 into my car maintenance fund. Just had the oil changed, and it looks like it could use a wheel alignment, and a headlight restoration. THEN I can start saving for new tires.


----------



## Grimm

Foreverautumn said:


> I put another $20 into my emergency cash stash and another $20 into my car maintenance fund. Just had the oil changed, and it looks like it could use a wheel alignment, and a headlight restoration. THEN I can start saving for new tires.


You can do the headlight restoration yourself for less than $10.

http://www.turtlewax.com/shop/products/turtle-wax-headlight-lens-restorer-10-5-oz-

I have used this stuff on my dad's 13 year old car. Works well.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

More brain preps. Finished one semester. Starting a summer Physics class. One more year left.


----------



## Tacitus

I had gotten lazy with my stores. I had bought some oats and other things, and I had stored them in buckets, but not sealed, because I hadn't gotten the O2 absorbers. I finally sealed them all up tight with the O2 absorbers in there today.

I had a quite a few leftover O2 absorbers that got a little warm. I stored them in a jar. Do you guys think they are shot? They were probably out for about 10 minutes. I didn't think they would go that fast. Previously, I had bought them in groups of 5, and only opened them as I needed them. This time I had purchased a bag of 100, and I was hard pressed to use them quickly, and store the remainder.


----------



## helicopter5472

Tacitus, I had the same issue, I bought more than I could use at the time and ended throwing out a few, "at least not a lot" next time I had the wife use the food sealer right after I open them for the ones not being used. Seems to work...


----------



## Grimm

helicopter5472 said:


> Tacitus, I had the same issue, I bought more than I could use at the time and ended throwing out a few, "at least not a lot" next time I had the wife use the food sealer right after I open them for the ones not being used. Seems to work...


I use 8oz and 4oz jelly jars to store the O2 absorbers in smaller amounts so less go 'bad'. My mom gave me 5 cases of the 4oz jars she had tucked in the back of her classroom closet for the last 20 years. She got them for $2 a case back then and cleared the shelves.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to Costco for the first time in a few weeks. Added some pasta sauce, baking soda and clothing for Roo to the stores. Time to replace what we have been using the past few months.


----------



## squerly

Added 4 new 6 volt AGM batteries to the safe room's back up power system. It's always good to have some light while waiting out the tornado...


----------



## timmie

got some solar lights for the farm . took a trip to harbor freight and picked up a few things for the hubby since he couldn't make this trip.


----------



## dixiemama

Got homeschool lessons done. Shew it was a chore!


----------



## swinneyswitch

*Epsom Salt*

found a good buy on 4 lb bags of Morton Epsom Salt at Dollar Tree - everything is a dollar. so each bag was only $1.00. I bought all they had here.


----------



## Grimm

Took advantage of the BOGO paint sale at Ace yesterday. I got 2 gallons of a pale blue paint to freshen Roo's room. I have big plans for her room but paint is the first step. 

This week will be the prep work with the mud to fix the taping job where the walls meet the ceiling (poor taping job). I already filled the nail holes a few weeks ago. Then it is on to priming the walls where there are stains and marks only. I already scrubbed the walls so I just need to use some Kilz to prevent bleed through.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Today, I'm heading down to campus to pick up my textbook for class. The bookstore wants $285 for a new book. They want $185 for a used book. A girl I know has the book from this past semester and only wants $150 for it. Amazon is in line with the used price. It pays to be friendly to people.

Also, got a new field guide on mushrooms along with a book on general mycology.


----------



## LincTex

smaj100 said:


> They are the grossest chickens of any we have raised to date.


More details, please?



smaj100 said:


> Not to shabby for 2 months 2 bags of grain and 1 bag of corn.


Not bad at all! Free range as well, correct?


----------



## smaj100

Linc, no we didn't free range as we don't live at the homestead full time yet. They had a coop and run to use. We feed them cracked corn, and high protein/fat grains.

The gross comment was just due to the general uncleanliness of the birds. Our egg lay flock grooms themselves, baths in DE and are generally friendly.

These pterodactyl's would charge you for food, but were so lazy they would waddle around dragging their fat butts around on the ground, leaving them featherless pretty much down the breast to the butt! They would lay down next to the food bowl to eat. While they tasted great especially knowing what we put in them (no hormones, antibiotics and such), the skin was very thin. It tore in several places while plucking and processing them. I had to handle them with kid gloves to prevent it after the first couple.


----------



## notyermomma

Progress!

I saw a good thread on here about how one needs a particular focus to prep for, or one's preparations won't be as effective. Good point. So as a rank beginner, I've decided to return to what brought me here in the first place - extreme weather. Between now and December, I will prep for a winter storm. That means food and water for impassable roads, warm clothes (already have after my twelve years in the midwest,) preps for a power outage of at least a week, and getting my car in shape for it. It's focused, it's attainable, and it gives me a reasonable amount of time so I can do it without panicking or going broke. I can expand from there but it's a great starting point. Suggestions are welcome of course. 

In other news ... occasionally my corner hippie grocery store offers a discount sale on its bulk items. That brings staples like beans, rice, baking supplies, and tea down to regular grocery store prices. If I'm in a crisis situation, I know from experience that my body really appreciates the difference between organic and conventional. So I may as well load up while I have the chance.

I also noticed that my friendly neighborhood Winco has oxygen absorbers, 5-gallon buckets, and gaskets for dirt cheap. I'm nowhere near the point where that would be a reasonable purchase, but it's good to know.

Whoo! Off to make some lists ...


----------



## LincTex

Tacitus said:


> Also, I wonder how hard it is to convert it to natural gas.


Drill the orifice hole a bit larger. That's all. 
Go slow - it's a lot easier to make a small hole bigger, than to make a large hole smaller! Like Grim said, going back to propane need a smaller hole which nearly always means welding the old one shut and re-drilling a new smaller one.


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Drill the orifice hole a bit larger. That's all.
> Go slow - it's a lot easier to make a small hole bigger, than to make a large hole smaller! Like Grim said, going back to propane need a smaller hole which nearly always means welding the old one shut and re-drilling a new smaller one.


Actually, a conversion kit is only a few dollars. By spending the money one could have all tools and parts at hand to switch back and forth without needing a welder or rods.

I paid the $3 for mine so I have both flanges for my dryer. If I were to use it here at the new house I would need to convert it back to natural gas. Since the hook ups are in Roo's bedroom (right where I put her bed) I have opted to use the clothesline in the yard and leave my dryer as is.


----------



## LincTex

Tacitus said:


> I had gotten lazy with my stores. I had bought some oats and other things, and I had stored them in buckets,...


Oats with the hulls still on them? Do you own a de-huller?


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Actually, a conversion kit is only a few dollars.


I don't think Camp Chef offers the parts for natural gas.

You can get one of these, though:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thunder-Gro...ral-Gas-IRBR002CN-For-Wok-Range-/151246625146

Or all 8 of these at once, LOL!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-8-HUMBOLDT-NATURAL-GAS-BUNSEN-BURNER-/261485467942


----------



## LincTex

HardCider said:


> Got one of the best books I've seen in a while based on where my wife and I are at the present time, called "The Resilient Farm and Homestead" by Falk. Great info.


Did a search:
http://www.wholesystemsdesign.com/resilient-farm-homestead-book/

That place looks IDEAL. 

I can't imagine how nice it would be to have a place downhill from a nice spring, which then in turn gravity fills various other ponds


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Did a search:
> http://www.wholesystemsdesign.com/resilient-farm-homestead-book/
> 
> That place looks IDEAL.
> 
> I can't imagine how nice it would be to have a place downhill from a nice spring, which then in turn gravity fills various other ponds


That looks like a rice paddy...


----------



## Viking

smaj100 said:


> Linc, no we didn't free range as we don't live at the homestead full time yet. They had a coop and run to use. We feed them cracked corn, and high protein/fat grains.
> 
> The gross comment was just due to the general uncleanliness of the birds. Our egg lay flock grooms themselves, baths in DE and are generally friendly.
> 
> These pterodactyl's would charge you for food, but were so lazy they would waddle around dragging their fat butts around on the ground, leaving them featherless pretty much down the breast to the butt! They would lay down next to the food bowl to eat. While they tasted great especially knowing what we put in them (no hormones, antibiotics and such), the skin was very thin. It tore in several places while plucking and processing them. I had to handle them with kid gloves to prevent it after the first couple.


This is what we experienced as well, we had them in a large fenced area but most were waddlers just like smaj100 mentioned, not a pretty site. That's why we didn't feel it was natural, you start wondering if the genetics wouldn't get into your own body and you end up waddling to the dinner plate or other places.


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> Drill the orifice hole a bit larger. That's all.
> Go slow - it's a lot easier to make a small hole bigger, than to make a large hole smaller! Like Grim said, going back to propane need a smaller hole which nearly always means welding the old one shut and re-drilling a new smaller one.


That's were we lucked out with our cook stove, all I have to do is put a wrench to screws to switch from NG to propane.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> That looks like a rice paddy...


That is a rice paddy, but the website has a lot more interesting stuff. 
It is Ben Falk's Vermont Permaculture Farm.

http://www.wholesystemsdesign.com/what-we-do/


----------



## HardCider

The book is great and packed with good info. A well rounded total approach to planning everything on a homestead. He does not get into hot, arid areas and techniques being in Northern Vermont but still has a lot to offer.


----------



## Tacitus

LincTex said:


> Oats with the hulls still on them? Do you own a de-huller?


For my grain stores, I generally buy rolled oats, rolled mult-grain, hard red wheat berries, and some whole corn.

My source for these has *doubled* the price in the past 6 months. I don't know if that is an overall trend nationwide, or if this particular company is just trying to make a gourmet/organic play for greater margins on their product. I'm going to sit tight with what I have for now, and see how things go. I'm looking for a local source now.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Finally got to the commissary and stocked up on Hamburger Helpers for 25cts and lots of potato cups for 20cts each... Also stocked up on a lot of pasta for 39ct a box and a lot of dog food, much cheaper there... I got a lot of other odds and ends but whatever was a great sale


----------



## squerly

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Finally got to the commissary and stocked up on Hamburger Helpers


How long do you feel comfortable storing HH?


----------



## goshengirl

squerly said:


> How long do you feel comfortable storing HH?


I'm not beanie, but I can tell you I've had no problem with mine that's a year past the expiration. I wouldn't be concerned about the pasts, just the sauce pack. And with HH the sauce pack is pretty dry (unlike rice-a-roni, which has some moisture to it and can be quite nasty a year after expiration). There are others on this site (Dakine and JayJay I think?) who take the HH out of the boxes and put them in bulk in 5 gallon buckets - I imagine there are ways to get more life out of HH (again, given the fact that the sauce pack is dry).


----------



## LincTex

Tacitus said:


> For my grain stores, I generally buy rolled oats, rolled multi-grain, hard red wheat berries, ......... I'm looking for a local source now.


I have a roller, so I can make any rolled grain.

I love rolled oats (oatmeal) but I need a dehulling attachment.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Received my order of freeze dried Litehouse herbs from Sam's. Those things are awesome.

Yesterday my husband saw on the news the bad news about coffee. I got on Sam's website and told him the price of coffee plus shipping and he told me to order 18 of the 48 oz Folgers so I did. That should be enough for at least one year and we already had a year of various brands and sizes.

Ground 80% beef is on sale this weekend for $2.90 so I plan to spend my 3 day weekend canning beef and some other things in the freezer. I cannot work in the garden right now because of complications from my fractured ankle.

Tomorrow I will make my initial purchase of silver. Excited!!!


----------



## Freyadog

SouthCentralUS said:


> Received my order of freeze dried Litehouse herbs from Sam's. Those things are awesome.
> 
> Yesterday my husband saw on the news the bad news about coffee. I got on Sam's website and told him the price of coffee plus shipping and he told me to order 18 of the 48 oz Folgers so I did. That should be enough for at least one year and we already had a year of various brands and sizes.
> 
> Ground 80% beef is on sale this weekend for $2.90 so I plan to spend my 3 day weekend canning beef and some other things in the freezer. I cannot work in the garden right now because of complications from my fractured ankle.
> 
> Tomorrow I will make my initial purchase of silver. Excited!!!


SouthCentralUS, what bad news on coffee? we have been so busy readying ourselves for family coming that we have not kept up on the news.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> SouthCentralUS, what bad news on coffee? we have been so busy readying ourselves for family coming that we have not kept up on the news.


Drought and disease in the coffee fields of Brazil.


----------



## Freyadog

Grimm said:


> Drought and disease in the coffee fields of Brazil.


Thanks Grimm for the heads-up. Guess we will be heading to the store for coffee.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Freyadog said:


> SouthCentralUS, what bad news on coffee? we have been so busy readying ourselves for family coming that we have not kept up on the news.


Brazil and Hawaii where coffee is grown.


----------



## labotomi

I picked up some emergency signaling devices just in case I get lost or stranded. 

Ok... I bought some fireworks. Don't judge me.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

So, finals are over and I start another class in a couple of days. 
One of the things we talked about in one of my courses was the report released by NASA on the state of polar ice and global climate change. It looks like we're past the tipping point with emissions. Even if we stopped everything and planted all the trees possible, we're still in for a rough ride over the next few years. Other reports support this report and project at least a meter of sea level rise among other noticeable changes in weather.
Hopefully, things will hold out until I wrap up this degree, get a good job and get to a point where I can rebuild my stores and preps. Losing that job in 2012 was a mixed blessing. I definitely was stuck there with no room for advancement and no job security. Being able to return to school and pursue a career in a field i love has been a true blessing. But, I miss the regular paycheck and being close to home.
So, I'll be out working in the garden more today. I've got some trees to plant and fruits and veggies to get into the ground. The canning and processing of foods will be more important this year and the next few than before. 
Remember to take care of your piece of the planet. We only have this one for now.


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> I have a roller, so I can make any rolled grain.
> 
> I love rolled oats (oatmeal) but I need a dehulling attachment.


We get 25 lb. bags of rolled oats, grown and processed here in Oregon. I do very well for energy on oatmeal with raisins or bananas.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

3 native trees and a bunch of seedlings are in the ground. All are drought tolerant and require little work to maintain s I'll be busy this summer.
Corn, beans, sunflowers, hops, pumpkins, tomatoes and a few peppers. That's it for this year. My perennials are doing well too. Asparagus, grapes, other assorted berries.
Hopefully, I'll be able to incorporate more perennials into my food production scheme. More in the future when I own a home.


----------



## squerly

Picked up a couple buckets of 120 serving meat supplies.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Over the last two days, we've planted 50 tomatoes, 240 onions, 10 bell peppers, 4 poblano peppers, 6 hills of watermelon, 8 hills of cucumber, 15' of Hutterite beans, 75' of green beans, 32 sq-ft of carrots, and 500 sq-ft of flax.

Chickens keep getting bigger, so we'll get them out of the cages and onto the coop floor tomorrow.

Old vehicle cleaned out and almost ready for sale, along with the motorcycle.

Busy busy...


Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## goshengirl

Learned a new skill.... how to shoot a **** inside a chicken coop.


----------



## Grimm

Went to the doctor's last week. Got a write up for a full blood work up and ultrasounds for my lymph-nodes and thyroid. Went for the blood draw today. Had to fast for 12+ hours and was a total pain in the ass all day till I got to eat. June 10th is my ultrasounds.

After getting some food I ran to Costco. Got a shelving unit for the stores and coffee. Not much but I still have to go to the grocery store before Monday.

Bought a lawn mower. Used coupons and got a killer deal. I got ripped off by the local teen boys that did the lawn 2 weeks ago and figured it would be cheaper over all to just buy a mower.

Got some strawberry plants today. I will be planting them in my newly made 5 gallon planter.

Ordered some new shoes in the next few sizes for Roo from Stride Rite. They are having a 60% sale and the shoes I picked were cheaper than shoes from Target.


----------



## Grimm

Forgot to mention that I added to the emergency fund, the 52 week jars and the "get the hell out of California" fund.


----------



## FatTire

Grimm said:


> Forgot to mention that I added to the emergency fund, the 52 week jars and the "get the hell out of California" fund.


Your 'get the hell out of california fund' would be my top priority., you really dont know how bad it is there till you get out, california is a police state run by power hungry psychopaths supported by people who refuse to think rationaly, pure insanity..


----------



## Dakine

goshengirl said:


> I'm not beanie, but I can tell you I've had no problem with mine that's a year past the expiration. I wouldn't be concerned about the pasts, just the sauce pack. And with HH the sauce pack is pretty dry (unlike rice-a-roni, which has some moisture to it and can be quite nasty a year after expiration). There are others on this site (Dakine and JayJay I think?) who take the HH out of the boxes and put them in bulk in 5 gallon buckets - I imagine there are ways to get more life out of HH (again, given the fact that the sauce pack is dry).


I've cooked mine 10 years past the date expiration. tasted fine and I'm still alive! I've also eaten ham that was in the deepfreez for a decade... oops, thawed it out, and ate it on sandwiches for a month. No problem.

I'm not a billy goat, it's just that people are used to seeing some kind of "fabricated" expiration date and then think it's no good anymore. nothing could be further from the truth


----------



## Dakine

ContinualHarvest said:


> So, finals are over and I start another class in a couple of days.
> One of the things we talked about in one of my courses was the report released by NASA on the state of polar ice and global climate change. It looks like we're past the tipping point with emissions. Even if we stopped everything and planted all the trees possible, we're still in for a rough ride over the next few years. Other reports support this report and project at least a meter of sea level rise among other noticeable changes in weather.
> Hopefully, things will hold out until I wrap up this degree, get a good job and get to a point where I can rebuild my stores and preps. Losing that job in 2012 was a mixed blessing. I definitely was stuck there with no room for advancement and no job security. Being able to return to school and pursue a career in a field i love has been a true blessing. But, I miss the regular paycheck and being close to home.
> So, I'll be out working in the garden more today. I've got some trees to plant and fruits and veggies to get into the ground. The canning and processing of foods will be more important this year and the next few than before.
> Remember to take care of your piece of the planet. We only have this one for now.


you're kidding right?

first, you're being sold a bill of goods because you're creating debt for the nation to build wealth in the form of your school loans.

second, only zealots get published, and only zealots on board with the conspiracy that climate change must be created by humans get funded by .gov grants. that's coincidence. must be...

just like how they mount sensors on the side of smokestacks and at the end of airport runways and then say the entire region is affected, and lets not forget that little volcano erupting under the polar cap that couldn't possibly have anything to do with melting ice.

I agree, it's all global warming. it's all people. liberals, please form an orderly line and start humanely removing yourself from the problem... we reduce the population by the amount of liberals and we've made "progress" right?

no?


----------



## Tylos

Not another Warm Earther (TM)!
It's not surprising you are falling for this nonsense as you are a student and being indoctrinated every day with this crap.

ZERO net warming in the past 17 years: FACT. RECORD levels of Antarctic sea ice: FACT.

http://lastresistance.com/5737/antarctic-sea-ice-grows-record-levels/#YcbPus63EQyARyde.99

We're only in for a rough haul if idiotic laws like carbon taxes are passed which will only serve to weaken an already weak economy and destroy our quality of life by making energy, food and other essentials too costly. Wake up! 
We have "Climate Change" because we have a climate. Prepping is great, but if you are prepping for global warming you are doing it for the wrong reason. Your mileage may vary and that's okay. There's no law against being wrong or buying into lies.
Ty

Tylos
Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## goshengirl

I'd like to kindly ask that we not turn the _Preparations update_ thread into a debate on global warming - since those debates tend to get rather, well... heated.  (Not that there's anything wrong with heated debates, just that it's off topic for this thread and there are other threads available for that.)

Thank you.


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> I'd like to kindly ask that we not turn the _Preparations update_ thread into a debate on global warming - since those debates tend to get rather, well... heated.  (Not that there's anything wrong with heated debates, just that it's off topic for this thread and there are other threads available for that.)
> 
> Thank you.


:kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Genevieve

I stopped in at walmart and they had their brand ( great value) of fully cooked roast beef in beef broth cans down to $2.50 a can. they are 12oz cans and get this, on the back it says there are 6 servings at 2oz per serving! I laughed and told the hubby that and he said he could eat the whole can himself. I definitely want to open one and maybe use the broth to make some gravy and then serve it over noodles to see how it is.
I bought 10 cans today and the expiration date is for 2017. if it's good I'll be going back. it's rare for my area to have this stuff. seriously.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I went to the Dollar General today to get an item which they did not have. Guess I will have to drive across town to Walmart after all. BUT, on the clearance table they had Libby's crumbled beef in mylar and some other meat items in mylar for 25 cents each. I took all of them because the expir date is 2016. Also got mixed nuts for hubby for 1 dollar a can.


----------



## Tacitus

Picked up one of these on sale (more than half off), and filled it up.









I'm 5 gallons closer to not being one of these guys...or, if I am one of those guys, at least I've got another container to wait in line with.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to the pet store. Got almost $60 in pet food, cat litter and a 4 pack of smoked bones for $13 after coupons and sales. I wouldn't have gotten the bones except my folks are coming up on Monday with their dogs so I needed something to keep the 3 dogs busy in the yard.

After that stop I went to Walmart. Grabbed some borax, large pad of drawing paper for Roo and chalk for laundry.

The finished at the grocery store to get some canned veggies and tomatoes.


----------



## myrtle55

Genevieve said:


> I stopped in at walmart and they had their brand ( great value) of fully cooked roast beef in beef broth cans down to $2.50 a can. they are 12oz cans and get this, on the back it says there are 6 servings at 2oz per serving! I laughed and told the hubby that and he said he could eat the whole can himself. I definitely want to open one and maybe use the broth to make some gravy and then serve it over noodles to see how it is.
> I bought 10 cans today and the expiration date is for 2017. if it's good I'll be going back. it's rare for my area to have this stuff. seriously.


We buy this to dehydrate the meat for soups and stews. It works well. I can t see 6 servings tho


----------



## myrtle55

Tacitus, I love the optimism. Thanks for the smile


----------



## Beaniemaster2

squerly said:


> How long do you feel comfortable storing HH?


Sorry for the long reply, went on vacation... I am still eating HH from 2009 that were not vacuum packed... I now vacuum pack them and I would give them at least 4yrs if not more... I stocked up on several cans of TVP beef crumbles for these, couldn't afford all real hamburger but they make a fabulous side dish too


----------



## Beaniemaster2

labotomi said:


> I picked up some emergency signaling devices just in case I get lost or stranded.
> 
> Ok... I bought some fireworks. Don't judge me.


Love the fireworks  Most people don't realize they can be used for home protection too... Sure you all have an imagination


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Completed another 15 mile hike with my small group today. We all had full backpacking gear (doubles as bug-out gear with a few additions).
So, even with limited funds. You can prep your mind and your body.


----------



## 21601mom

Been very busy...Finally listed for sale our house in Maryland! Once that sells (fingers crossed), we will be in TX full-time. We are excited beyond belief!


----------



## headhunter

Finally figured out that Grandma needed a new vacuum sealer. Well, I sorta knew it but missed the part where I was supposed to buy it for her birthday. Gettin' older hasn't made me any smarter as far as birthdays and such. Now, the woman has me building her a "raised garden". We're actually figuring on two- 4' by 8' beds. The cradles are 4'+ by 6' and the beds are 8" deep. The top of the seed beds will be 30" high An interesting experiment. She won't be doin' so much bendin' over. The plants are good to come out of her green house.
Went to Cabalas and the grand daughter now has eight arrows. I don't ask for much, I wanted a moderately priced good quality scope for a 10/22 takedown. The Nikon P 22 looked good; it is bright, with sharp images, and has excellent reviews and was on sale $119 normally $179. Well, the friendly salesman also sold me a set of medium high rings. It was a huge mistake. $30 for a pair of Weaver rings?? The objective bell would not clear the rear sight. Given that, there is no way to use the take down feature of the rifle. Can you guess were this ol' Finlander is headed today?
Lookin' at the #2 round nose shovels around the place, I was shocked to see how beat up they were. Did ya know it is still possible to find a shovel made in the USA. Does anyone else have the problem of gettin' preparedness items, but those items are gettin' used so their shape isn't so hot? I was lookin' at my kangaroo featherweight boots and---. The chainsaw uses bar oil, pre-mix and chains. It's time to repack some bearings and---.


----------



## Viking

Dakine said:


> I've cooked mine 10 years past the date expiration. tasted fine and I'm still alive! I've also eaten ham that was in the deepfreez for a decade... oops, thawed it out, and ate it on sandwiches for a month. No problem.
> 
> I'm not a billy goat, it's just that people are used to seeing some kind of "fabricated" expiration date and then think it's no good anymore. nothing could be further from the truth


The meats we have in the freezer my wife double and sometimes triple wraps, it does keep freezer burn to a minimum. The biggest problem we have found in long term freezer storage is the enzyme breakdown of any fats that are in meat and poultry, even at sub freezing this can occur. Removing as much fat as possible before freezing does help, poultry is a problem because we like to leave the skin on as it also helps to prevent freezer burn. We've cooked turkey that's been in the freezer for up to a year and a half, all we did was just take the skin and fat off and the meat tasted good.


----------



## smaj100

Picked up a food grade 275gallon ibc tote, and 2 55 gallon steel drums for fuel storage. One of the barrels had plastic bung caps so I have to find some metal ones, and an adapted for the tote to size it down to water line size for the garden.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got a foodsaver off of the local Facebook yard-sale group. $10 with 3 rolls of bags. Works fine. Got some more seedlings in the ground. Also paid my respects to the veterans this morning. Even though marching in the parade was a bit painful from rolling my ankle on yesterday's hike.


----------



## Viking

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Love the fireworks  Most people don't realize they can be used for home protection too... Sure you all have an imagination


I don't know where I learned about it but I used to wrap Zebra firecrackers with masking tape and it made them louder. Wouldn't mind having a bunch of cherry bombs on hand, of course now days this kind of talk could make you a potential terrorist suspect. Damn communistic DHS/Patriot Act.:gaah:


----------



## goshengirl

Hubby headed down to Ft. Worth this week for work. If he gets any free time, he's going to scout around in some rural areas, just to get the lay of the land. It just seem that if it all goes to hell in a handbasket, TX would be one of the better places to be, KWIM?


----------



## tsrwivey

Come on down! When ya movin'? Y'all are welcome to come stay here while you look for a place!


----------



## LincTex

Dakine said:


> It's just that people are used to seeing some kind of "fabricated" expiration date and then think it's no good anymore. nothing could be further from the truth


Two cans of *Ranch Style Beans*: 
_Best if used by date_ of June 2008 stamped on the lid. Obviously nothing wrong with them upon opening them, made a great meal that everyone loved with no leftovers!

Down to about 6 cans left, time to get another case!


----------



## LincTex

headhunter said:


> The chainsaw uses bar oil, pre-mix and chains.


I use filtered used motor oil for bar & chain lube.
A gallon of two stroke oil makes 50 gallons of pre-mix! (2.56 oz oil per gallon)

I bought a bulk lot of 20 new misc. bars on ebay for $170 ($8.50 per bar!). I sold off the ones I didn't need individually (for over $20 each!), and almost paid for the whole bunch! I also bought 24 brand new (in box) misc Oregon Chains - - I can use 6 of them - - and I am going to sell the rest individually to get the chains I need instead.


----------



## LincTex

smaj100 said:


> One of the barrels had plastic bung caps so I have to find some metal ones,


Check your local lubricant supply or bulk fuel/oil company for those. Make sure you store the drums inside a shed, even if it is a little ol' shed made from old pallets! They can not get rained on.



smaj100 said:


> and an adapted for the tote to size it down to water line size for the garden.


Go to TSC and look in their pump section. 
You want one of these (Letter "D" - upper right):


----------



## LincTex

goshengirl said:


> If he gets any free time, he's going to scout around in some rural areas, just to get the lay of the land. It just seems that if it all goes to hell in a handbasket, TX would be one of the better places to be, KWIM?


Only if you already have a place to go.

Strangers can expect to see a lot of "No Vacancy" signs. KWIM?


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Got 12 containers of Tang for 50ct each... Lots of cerial for $1 a box and plan to vacuum pack it, seems to extend the expiration date by almost a year from what I've experienced... Also got a lot of oatmeal and sugar on sale so I'm a happy camper


----------



## goshengirl

LincTex said:


> Only if you already have a place to go.
> 
> Strangers can expect to see a lot of "No Vacancy" signs. KWIM?


No sure I understand the tone of your post. We'd obviously have a place to go - that's the whole point of scouting out places.

By using the terms 'strangers' and 'no vacancy', are you saying that Texans won't sell to people from out-of-state? I have not come across this before - so far our experience with Texas has been very welcoming. Perhaps because we wouldn't be moving to Texas to change Texas - we would be moving to become a part of Texas. (Not to mention the fact that we're not freeloaders and we're pretty good at minding our own business - unless someone needs help.)

Given how much Texas is changing, we could see how Texans might not be so welcoming to newcomers (we've seen first hand how an influx of out-of-staters has changed Colorado and Montana). I will be interested to see if my husband gets the same 'once a stranger, always a stranger' vibe as well.


----------



## goshengirl

tsrwivey said:


> Come on down! When ya movin'? Y'all are welcome to come stay here while you look for a place!


Sounds good to me! I can't imagine a more like-minded source of information!


----------



## Tacitus

Silver and gold dropped today, and I decided it was time to get a little.

I bought a little more than I initially wanted...but not so much that I necessarily had to buy at the low point.

After waffling a little, I decided I would regret _not buying_ more than I would regret _buying_...and if I ended up having buyer's remorse, I could always cash out without a major loss.

Price stayed low at the end of the day, so you can still buy. If it drops more tomorrow...sucks for me!


----------



## notyermomma

This weekend I switched from Verizon to T-Mobile. It should save me about $50 a month that I can put to _much_ better uses.


----------



## JayJay

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Got 12 containers of Tang for 50ct each... Lots of cerial for $1 a box and plan to vacuum pack it, seems to extend the expiration date by almost a year from what I've experienced... Also got a lot of oatmeal and sugar on sale so I'm a happy camper





Beaniemaster2 said:


> Got 12 containers of Tang for 50ct each... Lots of cerial for $1 a box and plan to vacuum pack it, seems to extend the expiration date by almost a year from what I've experienced... Also got a lot of oatmeal and sugar on sale so I'm a happy camper


I keep shelves of Tang --drink it daily(helps with the hemp oil taste) and want it for my filtered water whenever--mind telling where you got it??
Last on sale price for me was $1.50.

My cereal lasts about two years so far left IN the package, but OUT of the box for space. Generic Rice Krispies and Cheerios.


----------



## readyprepared

Water mixed with a little bit of liquid dish soap is a safe pesticide. It won't prevent infestations but is effective in killing insects such as boxelder bugs.


----------



## deelann1954

gam46 said:


> Where I come from in southern Arkansas, the mush is formed with both hands wet in cold water into small flat oblong pones with long fingerprints on each side , then fried, preferably in bacon grease. The same pones, not fried, can be set atop a pot of cooking greens such as mustard or turnip and allowed to cook through in the steam.


In South Ga, we call it: Turnip Greens & Cornmeal Dumplings, we just cook the turnips and then just drop by the teaspoonful of cornmeal mix into the turnips and cooked till done.


----------



## LincTex

Tacitus said:


> Silver and gold dropped today, and I decided it was time to get a little. I bought a little more than I initially wanted...but not so much that I necessarily had to buy at the low point. After waffling a little, I decided I would regret _not buying_ more than I would regret _buying_...


5 American Eagles for $116 

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f4/lot-5-silver-american-eagle-coins-116-a-24800/#post343506


----------



## Dakine

LincTex said:


> Only if you already have a place to go.
> 
> Strangers can expect to see a lot of "No Vacancy" signs. KWIM?


Exactly... driving around in TX post SHTF with my Kommiefornia license plates... I might as well get a can of day-glo orange spray paint and write "Gank Me" on the sides of the truck and use one of those air-raid alarm klaxons to let everyone know I'm in the area


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> Exactly... driving around in TX post SHTF with my Kommiefornia license plates... I might as well get a can of day-glo orange spray paint and write "Gank Me" on the sides of the truck and use one of those air-raid alarm klaxons to let everyone know I'm in the area


I guess I'll be thankful that my folks hung on to the Texas and Kansas plates from before the move to California.


----------



## notyermomma

Big sale at the health food store today!

I got four pounds of red lentils, three pounds of barley, 16 oz of chocolate/date energy chunks, and a couple kinds of loose tea. Most it went straight into storage. 

I also liberated a couple of nice glass pickle jars from the recycle bin. They come in really handy.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> I guess I'll be thankful that my folks hung on to the Texas and Kansas plates from before the move to California.


Do you still have a place to go in KS and/or TX if you needed to?


----------



## Viking

notyermomma said:


> Big sale at the health food store today!
> 
> I got four pounds of red lentils, three pounds of barley, 16 oz of chocolate/date energy chunks, and a couple kinds of loose tea. Most it went straight into storage.
> 
> I also liberated a couple of nice glass pickle jars from the recycle bin. They come in really handy.


In an age of plastic containers for almost everything glass jars are a treasure. :2thumb:


----------



## Salekdarling

Starting to put together my gear to go backpacking next month. Bought a lifestraw a few days ago, and plan on buying another one for my husband's bag tomorrow. Anyone have recommendations for cooking gear? Preferably not plastic or silicone. I am trying to remove as much plastic as possible involved in my food consumption.


----------



## readytogo

ContinualHarvest said:


> Today, I'm heading down to campus to pick up my textbook for class. The bookstore wants $285 for a new book. They want $185 for a used book. A girl I know has the book from this past semester and only wants $150 for it. Amazon is in line with the used price. It pays to be friendly to people.
> 
> Also, got a new field guide on mushrooms along with a book on general mycology.


Just got some good deal on books for my child here-http://www.half.ebay.com/-give it a go and see.


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Do you still have a place to go in KS and/or TX if you needed to?


No but I am trying to convince my folks to move back to either state.


----------



## timmie

got some dishwashing soap for 75 cents a bottle...cotton balls for 75 cents...alcohol for 75 cents. hope to get a few mor before the sale goes off.


----------



## notyermomma

Whoo! Big clearance sale at Target. I went in for dog fiwd, and came out with that, cans of chili and stew, 3 jars of spaghetti sauce and salsa, mashed potatoes, lemon pepper, and powdered ginger.


----------



## musketjim

Prepped cabin at BOL for summer usage. Large garden put in, built large wooden swing set with climbing wall, monkey bars etc. for grandkids. Picked up some books I was told were good for homeschooling younger kids for world history and also dug out old hooked on phonics and hooked on math. Used up some of my .22 for target practice on small exploding star targets. Lots of fun. Still can't find any .22 up here in Fbx. or down in Anchorage.


----------



## musketjim

Almost forgot, filled hottub and pulled 4 stumps to expand garden and split and stacked almost enough firewood to replace what I burned last winter. All at BOL now to start stuff here at the house.


----------



## Wellrounded

Cleaned out the pantry today ready for my yearly stocktake.

I'll look at what we put aside compared to what we used.
How we could change the way we eat/preserve to make better use of some things.
What preserving supplies will I need in the next twelve months (or longer).
What did we waste over the last year (only 3 squash and about 6 onions so far) and was it an incorrectly stored problem or did we just not use them?

I have one cabinet for shop bought supplies. I've got it down to the stuff we can't grow/make and the stuff I'm not prepared to grow/make unless I have no other way of getting them (eg. vegetable oil, soy sauce, dried beans). There are a few other things in there for lazy/busy days/silly stuff (chocolate cookies, shop bought sweets, dry pasta). 
We have a few large drums for things like sugars and flour. 

We spend about $25.00 a week on groceries now for two people and a heap of visitors. Don't ask me about our feed bill, seed bill and preserving supplies bill though .


Edit: more info.

At first glance it's pretty obvious we need to make more booze, too many jars of juice concentrates left over, we need to eat more sweets, hundreds of jars of fruit still there and I we need to butcher another cow as we are really low on beef! I also need to use more dehydrated vegies as I just keep adding and not we're getting way ahead.


----------



## helicopter5472

Wellrounded, sounds like you have the food situation under control, right now if I spent 25 dollars for two for a week we would look like "the stick people". But I'm working on it.


----------



## ksmama10

helicopter5472 said:


> Wellrounded, sounds like you have the food situation under control, right now if I spent 25 dollars for two for a week we would look like "the stick people". But I'm working on it.


My goal for my stockpile is to reach a point where I can cherry-pick the sales and concentrate on more long term storage.


----------



## Salekdarling

My chia seeds came in today, dehydrating three butternut squashes, and I bought a Stanley steel cooker to add to my backpacking gear.


----------



## catdog6949

*Supplies and shiny stuff....*

Started going thru dates on Our 90 day food Supplies, will start rotating them as Sales allow!

Also picked up;

18 shiny oz's of Silver!

Cat and Sleepy Turtle


----------



## Foreverautumn

I just put another $20 into my tire re-alignment fund and another $20 into my ECS (Emergency Cash Stash). It's now 88% funded! :flower:


----------



## Wellrounded

helicopter5472 said:


> Wellrounded, sounds like you have the food situation under control, right now if I spent 25 dollars for two for a week we would look like "the stick people". But I'm working on it.


Taken a lot of work to get to this point. Groceries are stupidly expensive here too. I could cut that down by maybe half most weeks if I cut out orange juice and chocolate cookies 

My other costs more than make up for it though. For example I worked out that with the cost of feed, $$ per acre in fertilizer etc for pasture, equipment used and hours labour worked, a quart of milk costs about $8.00 and cheese about $150.00 a lb, hahahha.

A dozen quart ball mason jars are about $33.00 plus delivery. Luckily I'm getting close to having enough so that cost will reduce. I've spent a small fortune to save a few dollars 



ksmama10 said:


> My goal for my stockpile is to reach a point where I can cherry-pick the sales and concentrate on more long term storage.


Exactly what we've done in the past, now I'm just restocking what we use, usually during sales. I do my stocktake then work out what I'll need and wait for a sale. 
Spices I buy when they start to get low, bought black pepper yesterday 2lb, enough for a few years. I pay wholesale prices because of the quantity I buy. I should add that I don't include spices in the $25.00 weekly budget as I repackage them, make into blends and sell some off to family and friends to cover the cost of restocking. My biggest seller is Chai Tea spice mix .


----------



## Wellrounded

Pantry stocktake day two.

Cleaned out the freezer today. Pretty good with waste. There was one freezer damaged liver and a pile of freezer burnt english peas, faba beans and green beans. As well as some frozen farm milk that was getting a bit old. 

So I now have two 20 quart pots on the wood stove cooking/meat and veges with a bit of dog meat added, I'll add some gelatin and set it and use for dog food. It'll save me more $$$ in dog food than the cost of the food in the first place so really no $$ lost.

Lessons...
Next season ALL frozen vegies go into vacuum bags even if I think I'll use them up pretty quickly, the dogs will have to go without . 
Look at the back of shelves more often .
Can more, even if I think I'll use it quickly.


I also found one pork leg, two pork chops, a side of uncured bacon and 5 huge slabs of potential crackling that I didn't know were there. . 

I also started my preserving supplies stocktake, I still need lids (for Aussie made jars) and more 1/2 pint and pint jars. I'm converting all my ball jars to tattler lids and still need umm LOTS, lol. I have decided to sell all my valuable antique jars to fund it. They just collect dust and take up space. 
I have 6 aluminium lids for Australian Fowlers Vacola Jars that aren't even in their museum..... The prices that people are willing to pay for this stuff is amazing, maybe I'll fund everything with those four lids... oh hell maybe I can get a new tractor.... (well at least a model of the one I want).


----------



## mojo4

Well I finally pulled the trigger and picked up a big pressure canner. I also did my first test with 4 quarts of my green Chile recipe so if the apocalypse happens I still get my huevos rancheros in the morning! If I only get one meal a day may the good Lord bless me and have it include green chile!! Now I have to pour over the canning threads I have been ignoring here!


----------



## mojo4

And in a nod to tacitus I also picked a brand new 2 gallon gascan....with gas still in it....... off the highway! The highway giveth........ on occasion!


----------



## helicopter5472

mojo4 said:


> And in a nod to tacitus I also picked a brand new 2 gallon gascan....with gas still in it....... off the highway! The highway giveth........ on occasion!


One of my old neighbors when I lived in Colo. Springs worked for the hiway dept. He filled his garage with stuff he found on the sides of the road. What he didn't keep he would yard sale every year. He had a great tool collection, got an entire gas welding set, many spare tires, ect.


----------



## Salekdarling

Hubs and I bought fishing supplies and licenses yesterday. We are going fishing today.


----------



## ksmama10

Salekdarling said:


> Hubs and I bought fishing supplies and licenses yesterday. We are going fishing today.


Great, now I have the theme song from Harold Endsley's TV show, Sportsman's Friend, stuck in my head. 'Gone fishin, instead of just a-wishin..' Enjoy!

(And yes, I realize that makes me old)


----------



## ras1219como

Opened up a bag of dehydrated apples from two summers ago. Tasted great but not crispy enough...I'll finish these off and make sure the next batch is in there for a few hours longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## Genevieve

just another 8 cans of the roast beef at walmart since they're still on sale for $2.50 a can


----------



## Viking

ras1219como said:


> Opened up a bag of dehydrated apples from two summers ago. Tasted great but not crispy enough...I'll finish these off and make sure the next batch is in there for a few hours longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


I like the chewy ones. It's been a long time since we've dehydrated any fruit but with all the apples on our trees this year may be a good time to do it. The trees are looking like I may need to brace limbs for the first time. A few years back I had a couple of branches that bent and cracked, one is still growing good, what's amazing is that all five of these trees started from apple cores thrown in a chicken yard many years ago.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Six #10 cans of chocolate moo and 12 bags of Augason Farms soup mix were delivered to the house.


----------



## hiwall

Been wanting a couple of hand grinders for meat and grain. Got the meat one for $3 and the grain one for $6. Both are American made and cleaned up up very well with almost no wear visible on either one. Pic is before clean-up. Now they both look new


----------



## Viking

*Done and Not Done!*

Done, hopefully for the rest of the summer, field and side hill mowed. Not done, just a little bit more weed cutting. And I should have said, I wish it was done, that is to finish installing chicken wire around the almond trees. A deer has been nibbling on the leaves so I have to get that done today or I'm going to have an solvable issue with that deer.:ignore:


----------



## HardCider

Just closed on a 22 ac. farm on Friday. Time to improve, plant and build. Not a huge piece of ground like a lot of you all have but it has a little of everything and a great base to build upon.


----------



## goshengirl

HardCider said:


> Just closed on a 22 ac. farm on Friday.


Wow, that is awesome! Congratulations!

:2thumb:

Now the real fun begins.


----------



## myrtle55

Congrats HC, u now have a lifetime job! Great news!


----------



## Hooch

congrats hardcider!! boy I cant wait till I can ..still trying to sell my place. 

Ive been busy getting rid of stuff that will not really be useful like clothes I dont wear or are worn out/dont fit right etc, little nick nacks things. I generally dont do nick nacks or dust collectors type stuff but living in one place for over a decade Im finding stuff and into the bag it goes. Ill donate it to a local thrift store. Its interesting my household stuff; Im keeping is very little..but my outdoor stuff is a different story. 

Ive decided im going to keep what canning jars I have filled with something, but Im going to try n not buy any more for awhile..at least all summer. Im hoping Ill sell n be closed by end of summer and its all just more to move..so what jars I use up Ill refill but thats it. We'll see if I can stick to that..lol.


----------



## HardCider

Thanks guys. The best part is we own it free and clear and the taxes are only $120/yr. I feel like it's trading currency that is backed by nothing to a hard asset that could feed and shelter us.


----------



## notyermomma

Today I found a battery- operated Coleman lantern at the thrift store for $5. I already had the D batteries at home. Whoo! 

Next conquest? New tires for my car.


----------



## biobacon

HardCider said:


> Thanks guys. The best part is we own it free and clear and the taxes are only $120/yr. I feel like it's trading currency that is backed by nothing to a hard asset that could feed and shelter us.


Truly so happy for you. 216 months till Im with ya.


----------



## biobacon

1 2002 silver Eagle bought for $1 
2 AK mags for $11 each
50 rds 9mm

2nd round of green beans are busting through.
Took my son fishing today. He is 4 and almost caught his first fish today.


----------



## goshengirl

biobacon said:


> Took my son fishing today. He is 4 and *almost *caught his first fish today.


I love that.


----------



## smaj100

Piglets are really growing fast. Slaughtered the last 4 meat birds, the biggest one weighed in at a whopping 10.5lbs in the freezer bag, the other 3 hens weighed 8lbs each. We are talking small turkeys sheesh. The big fatty rooster wouldn't even fit in my cone.......... Picked up a cherry tomato plant for the DW already loaded with maters. The garden is coming along nicely.


----------



## Genevieve

stocked up on some pastas. sam's club had their cans of chicken breasts ( 5 can stacks) on sale for $7.98 ( $2 off) so I grabbed 3 stacks.
also bought some cleaning supplies to have on hand. ( pine cleaner, lysol,etc). 

just been picking up things here and there. no big buys.


----------



## notyermomma

Oh yeah ... the other thing I found at the thrift store was a nifty little hand-operated food processor.

Hey, just because it's the end of the world doesn't mean I should have to _chop my own vegetables_ like some kind of a savage! :gaah:vract:


----------



## Freyadog

Local mom and pop store had name brand canned greens at 50 cents a can so got 30 cans. vinegar, cans of frosting 69 cents for more canned cakes. Not a lot but steady as she goes.


----------



## Salekdarling

Testing out dehydrating almond milk for my backpacking trip next month.


----------



## notyermomma

One mini propane tank. (The Coleman camping kind.)
One rechargeable power-failure flashlight. (My place is tiny so I really only need one.)
One whole organic chicken to crockpot and shred for my OAMC.
Two pounds of ground chuck for the same reason.

I looked at one prospective apartment today, and found it mediocre at best for my purposes. Bummer, because it sounded perfect when I talked to the landlord over the phone. I've decided to take my sweet time about the process because my 14 year old dog is very touch-and-go. I'm going to follow his lead and his timing with the end of life process. It will force me to slow down and be more methodical with my housing search, which is far better in the long run.

To that end I'm reviewing my finances. Later today I'll need to pick up another set of printer cartridges, but it's been a while since I've pulled up my credit report and gone over it. My credit is fine and certainly wouldn't give any landlord reason to worry, but there's always room for improvement. And of course checking for any errors. It's a good idea for everyone to do occasionally just on principle.


----------



## Grimm

Picked up some vitamin D on sale yesterday when I went to get my prescription filled. The doctor told me to start taking it so when I saw the sale I figured a bogo deal was worth picking up an extra bottle. I am starting from scratch on prepping so the vitamin D is a good place to start.


----------



## Grimm

notyermomma said:


> One mini propane tank. (The Coleman camping kind.)
> One rechargeable power-failure flashlight. (My place is tiny so I really only need one.)
> One whole organic chicken to crockpot and shred for my OAMC.
> Two pounds of ground chuck for the same reason.
> 
> I looked at one prospective apartment today, and found it mediocre at best for my purposes. Bummer, because it sounded perfect when I talked to the landlord over the phone. I've decided to take my sweet time about the process because my 14 year old dog is very touch-and-go. I'm going to follow his lead and his timing with the end of life process. It will force me to slow down and be more methodical with my housing search, which is far better in the long run.
> 
> To that end I'm reviewing my finances. Later today I'll need to pick up another set of printer cartridges, but it's been a while since I've pulled up my credit report and gone over it. My credit is fine and certainly wouldn't give any landlord reason to worry, but there's always room for improvement. And of course checking for any errors. It's a good idea for everyone to do occasionally just on principle.


If you are storing the mini propane bottles look into getting this...


----------



## Freyadog

Grimm said:


> If you are storing the mini propane bottles look into getting this...


Grimm, where would I find an adapter. We have a portable hot water on demand and could use one of these. TIA


----------



## Tacitus

biobacon said:


> 1 2002 silver Eagle bought for $1


If that is a full ounce of silver, then you got a GREAT deal, since it would be worth $18.80 as I type this (and not available from a dealer for less than $20.80 at the least).


----------



## hiwall

Freyadog here is the one pictured. I don't know if that is what you want.

Brass Propane Filler Coupler
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Northern-Br...124?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d1790d3a4


----------



## Freyadog

hiwall said:


> Freyadog here is the one pictured. I don't know if that is what you want.
> 
> Brass Propane Filler Coupler
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Northern-Br...124?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d1790d3a4


Hiwall, thanks will have Thumper take a look. If it is not the exact one that we need at least we have an idea of what to look for. Our portable hot water on demand sure comes in handy in the ice and snow during the winter with our livestock.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> Grimm, where would I find an adapter. We have a portable hot water on demand and could use one of these. TIA


Walmart in the camping/outdoor section by the stoves.


----------



## Viking

HardCider said:


> Thanks guys. The best part is we own it free and clear and the taxes are only $120/yr. I feel like it's trading currency that is backed by nothing to a hard asset that could feed and shelter us.


That's the way to do it, makes it a lot easier to put what would be payments on building, planting, animals and long term food storage.


----------



## goshengirl

Been stocking up on ground beef (the 92% lean). Normally $6.50/lb around here, but found it on manager's special for $3.99/lb and $3.79/lb (different stores) - bought as much as I could. Have a lot of freezing/canning/dehydrating to do...


----------



## smaj100

Freya if you are so inclined or a prime member its on amazon as well. I ordered this one and have used it frequently for a mr heater to keep the wife toasty during hunting season.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000AMC5WO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Goshen OMG I think i would have a stroke if i saw beef prices like that. Have you checked into buying from a meat market or a farmer direct and possibly buying a 1/4 or 1/2 a cow to split with family or friends? When we had all three kids at home we bought 1/2 cow year and freezer wrapped/vacuum sealed.


----------



## Salekdarling

My grandmother is picking up a sleeping bag for me from Sam's Club for my backpacking trip. Probably not top of the line, but at this moment, I just want whatever works for the season. I think it's a 30 degree sleeping bag which is good enough for a Summer trip. It's only a 2 day trip so weight really doesn't matter, but it is 4 lbs. I'll definitely need to look into weight when I go on a longer trip.


----------



## catdog6949

*New apt. prep's.....*

Since we live in a apartment, prep's are usaully compact, bought A LED touch light for bathroom, and a solar/handcrank LED Lantern for front room and kitchen, so when power goes out we have a safe source of Light!

18 more oz's Silver
4 Tomato plants
Coleman folding shovel w/pick

Our apartment on second floor has 3 large window's so we will be growing a planter garden with a herb garden also, we hope too expand this over time too many kinds of veggie's! Sorting of starting an "Apartment Homestead".

Untill we can move onto our own property.

Cat and Sleepy Turtle (In Seattle, Wa.)


----------



## myrtle55

Congrats on the acquisitions. Glad to hear you and Turtle are smart to plan and prep. Our area being prone to THE BIG ONE was what got me started in prepping, the the world situations moved us into serious prepping. (Waiving at you from Olympic peninsula)


----------



## LincTex

Freyadog said:


> Grimm, where would I find an adapter. We have a portable hot water on demand and could use one of these. TIA


I am not real fond of those adapters or the little propane tanks...

Speaking from experience, I like these MUCH better!

http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-High-...8&qid=1401897737&sr=1-2&keywords=Propane+hose

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/coleman-5-high-pressure-propane-hose-and-adapter/pid-26079


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> I am not real fond of those adapters or the little propane tanks...
> 
> Speaking from experience, I like these MUCH better!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-High-...8&qid=1401897737&sr=1-2&keywords=Propane+hose
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/coleman-5-high-pressure-propane-hose-and-adapter/pid-26079


I've had one of those for many years. I first used it on a cheap camp stove which I later used to melt lead for bullets. I also use it on a pencil torch for soldering which is a far better way than using the small propane bottles that you have to keep upright or they dump liquid and either flame out or cause way too big of a flame.


----------



## Genevieve

I want to remind everyone that they should make sure they have some way of blocking light from leaving their places. If it ever came down to having to stay in place and intruders see light coming from your place you will be next on their list. Even your neighbors who haven't prepared will see it and come running. Now if you want to give to those who haven't bothered to prepare thats your call, but I just wanted to warn and remind you.


----------



## Freyadog

Our next doodad we will pick up tomorrow well two actually. Those tire repair kits, I think that they are called plugs. And a pump. We always buy 5 tires when we change them out but I have been worried about multiple flats so decided to get something to repair the tire in an emergency situation and no help in sight. 

Had thought about Fix a Flat but Thumper nor I know the shelf life of the stuff inside the cans.


----------



## myrtle55

Genevieve said:


> I want to remind everyone that they should make sure they have some way of blocking light from leaving their places. If it ever came down to having to stay in place and intruders see light coming from your place you will be next on their list. Even your neighbors who haven't prepared will see it and come running. Now if you want to give to those who haven't bothered to prepare thats your call, but I just wanted to warn and remind you.


Good thoughts, something I need to get on, thanks


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> Our next doodad we will pick up tomorrow well two actually. Those tire repair kits, I think that they are called plugs. And a pump. We always buy 5 tires when we change them out but I have been worried about multiple flats so decided to get something to repair the tire in an emergency situation and no help in sight.
> 
> Had thought about Fix a Flat but Thumper nor I know the shelf life of the stuff inside the cans.


A quick google search brought up results of 4-6 years shelf life on a can of Fix-a-flat/Slime Spair.


----------



## Gians

Genevieve said:


> I want to remind everyone that they should make sure they have some way of blocking light from leaving their places. If it ever came down to having to stay in place and intruders see light coming from your place you will be next on their list. Even your neighbors who haven't prepared will see it and come running. Now if you want to give to those who haven't bothered to prepare thats your call, but I just wanted to warn and remind you.


Good idea, we have some big sheets of cardboard that might do the trick. We also keep duct tape and heavy plastic sheeting handy for use around doors and windows in case hazardous materials need to be kept out. The rolls of plastic sheeting can do double duty for solar sterilization of soil for nematodes or for killing unwanted lawn or weeds.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> A quick google search brought up results of 4-6 years shelf life on a can of Fix-a-flat/Slime Spair.


I DESPISE both products with a PASSION.

*The tire plugs work well*, and are a permanent repair. I have a plug in a tire on my trailer that hasn't leaked since it was put in in 2005 (9 years)

Fix-a-flat/Slime both leave an awful residue and sticky mess inside the tire and rim. What's even worse, is 90% of the time, "Fix-a-flat" doesn't even work unless the hole is microscopic.

Slime will corrode your wheel from the inside out. It works on slow moving vehicles, and I don't recommend anyone use it for cars/trucks because by the time you get enough in the tire to do any good - your wheel is now out of balance! People use the stuff in farm tires a lot.


----------



## hiwall

> I DESPISE both products with a PASSION.


I agree with LincTex on this. Though the Fix-a-flat can be used if you hold the can upright to just get the the can to inflate without pumping in the slime crap. Like many things you have to know the product and its good/bad points before you use 'em.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Genevieve said:


> I want to remind everyone that they should make sure they have some way of blocking light from leaving their places. If it ever came down to having to stay in place and intruders see light coming from your place you will be next on their list. Even your neighbors who haven't prepared will see it and come running. Now if you want to give to those who haven't bothered to prepare thats your call, but I just wanted to warn and remind you.


Dark contact paper blocks out all light and is easy to put on windows... I think you could use some dark wall paper too but haven't tried that yet... Would be cheaper if it worked cause you can find that cheap at thrift stores...


----------



## timmie

added another 55 gallon water barrel . this one is free and the guy said he had at least 2 more that i could have.


----------



## Freyadog

*Been meaning to ask about water*

We have a free flowing spring somewhere here and a hose comes out about 10 feet from our backdoor. Think the spring is up around and behind Thumper's shop.

Anyway it has been flowing since we bought the place 10 years ago straight out of the ridge. Was wondering with everyone storing water if we should also store our blue barrels full of water or if this would be safe enough to drink if something like a nuclear attack was to happen.


----------



## LincTex

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Dark contact paper blocks out all light and is easy to put on windows... I think you could use some dark wall paper too but haven't tried that yet...


Places that do roofing will give away enough tar paper scraps to do several houses worth, for free!!

Actually, you can a LOT with a roll of tar paper, including emergency house repairs, making small weather resistant buildings, etc. and it doesn't cost a lot per roll.


----------



## Viking

Freyadog said:


> We have a free flowing spring somewhere here and a hose comes out about 10 feet from our backdoor. Think the spring is up around and behind Thumper's shop.
> 
> Anyway it has been flowing since we bought the place 10 years ago straight out of the ridge. Was wondering with everyone storing water if we should also store our blue barrels full of water or if this would be safe enough to drink if something like a nuclear attack was to happen.


If it's coming up out of the ground and not an open spring it could be traveling fair distances before getting to you. Our spring comes through the cracks in bedrock, I've covered our source with lids and above with corrugated metal roofing. Years ago I added a second pickup a couple of feet from the original spring I found I cut about a foot off the top of a food safe plastic barrel and put it in the spring so the lid would give me clean out access. I'm going to have to dig up the first pickup and install a better lid because the old one is wood covered with plastic sheeting, the wood's probably rotting by now but at least no animal droppings get into our spring pickups nor does tree duff or weeds and being as it's so well filtered in the bedrock I doubt that nuclear fallout would effect it all that much. When I've cleaned them out in the past the water actually squirts up out of the bottom of the spring so it's probably traveling a very long distance before getting there. I recommend getting a large storage tank, 1,000 gallons or more and let the spring flow through it and use the overflow to water your garden or trees. That's what I've done, I use the overflow out of our cistern to water fruit and nut trees and the garden.


----------



## Freyadog

Viking said:


> If it's coming up out of the ground and not an open spring it could be traveling fair distances before getting to you. Our spring comes through the cracks in bedrock, I've covered our source with lids and above with corrugated metal roofing. Years ago I added a second pickup a couple of feet from the original spring I found I cut about a foot off the top of a food safe plastic barrel and put it in the spring so the lid would give me clean out access. I'm going to have to dig up the first pickup and install a better lid because the old one is wood covered with plastic sheeting, the wood's probably rotting by now but at least no animal droppings get into our spring pickups nor does tree duff or weeds and being as it's so well filtered in the bedrock I doubt that nuclear fallout would effect it all that much. When I've cleaned them out in the past the water actually squirts up out of the bottom of the spring so it's probably traveling a very long distance before getting there. I recommend getting a large storage tank, 1,000 gallons or more and let the spring flow through it and use the overflow to water your garden or trees. That's what I've done, I use the overflow out of our cistern to water fruit and nut trees and the garden.


It is all underground except the tiny piece of hose where the water comes out. And we have walked back behind us at our neighbors land and still could not find where it came from. their acreage behind us is 82 acres.


----------



## notyermomma

Last night I ordered my credit report on general principle. It's been a while.

For some reason I couldn't get in online, so I had to do it over the phone. It'll take a couple of weeks ... meh. Better than not getting it at all I spoze.


----------



## Viking

Freyadog said:


> It is all underground except the tiny piece of hose where the water comes out. And we have walked back behind us at our neighbors land and still could not find where it came from. their acreage behind us is 82 acres.


Sounds like something worthwhile developing. As far as I'm concerned springs are more valuable than gold, one never realizes how much so until they there is no electricity to pump it or the reservoirs are dry.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Stopped at a yard sale on the way home from work and bought a meat cleaver, 2 nice iron skillets, 4 swing away can openers, 2 cheapo 3 way can openers and 3 church keys, all for 10 dollars.


----------



## Genevieve

bought 5 quarts of strawberries for dehydrating. hopefully I'll get some more next week for drying also.


----------



## 21601mom

Bought a 2.5 ton floor jack to carry in my trailer in case I ever need to change a tire. (Thanks again to everyone for their advise on tires earlier this year). My hope is that buying the jack will mean I will never need to use it!


----------



## smaj100

Started the process of slowly reconnecting with my family who is close by. We've had an estranged relationship with my parents for years due to my sister's lack of responsibility and their enabling. They have finally seen the light and cut her off. We've been helping them over the past few weekends and had a crawfish boil today with several family members. 

It's good to be able to reconnect and keep the family closer especially knowing that I would need to take them into our place and homestead when the SHTF. 

It's not really a physical prep but a small mental one.


----------



## musketjim

Moved to BOL for the next 2 weeks with grandkids. Brought 4 new chicks to start here. Planted some cabbage finish tomorrow.


----------



## ras1219como

Added around a dozen cans of fruits and veggies to the stores plus two big jars of peanut butter and put another $400 in the emergency fund. Each little bit makes me feel more secure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## HardCider

Spending time walking around the new property with my wife pointing out wild edibles. Next I may map out the whole farm with locations of each and when they are available or ripe. Next week I'll get the well driller to come out and talk about the locations of a couple of hand pumped wells


----------



## tsrwivey

We're not getting much prepping done right now.  Work is taking center stage since that's what will replenish our our cash stash. I like the times when we can spend entire days out working on the land so much better. 

I did get around to trying the Walmart brand canned roast beef. It was just meat & broth, which was disappointing for us since we're used to the Hormel coming with gravy & we just pour it over rice or noodles. It tasted ok but I don't think we'll get any more of it.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Found a little bit of money to get a 6 quart cast iron camp dutch oven.


----------



## goshengirl

At Lehman's over the weekend we picked up a number of items on our wish list:

Amish made hoe
Amish made scythe
propane garden/yard torch
several kitchen knives 
sharpening tool
Feuerhand lanterns
folding knife for the son (he picked it out)

(We also got fudge, but that can't count as a prep since we ate it already. )

Also a prep for me was simply to have DH go through the store and see what's possible. He likes the idea of self-sufficiency, likes the idea of homesteading. This gave me a chance to show him some of the things I've been thinking of, some of the ways I want to move towards a more self-sufficient life, and have him see that it's not crazy. 

ETA: DH used the hoe as soon as we got back in town, and he loves it. He's always thought buying quality tools that last a long time is a good thing - I think he's just more on board now with actually doing that.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

At the Lehman's meet-up yesterday, Jin and I picked up 9 of the foxfire books (already had 3 of them), wide-mouth jelly jar lids that we can't find down here, tubs for when we process chickens in another month, several hand tools, a corn shucker for the 1000 ears of corn we expect this fall, and several very thick spatulas for cooking.

We also have new GHBs and contents on order after the last set were stolen a month or so ago. Took a little bit to even want to get them, but common sense prevailed.

Today we got the last of the garden planted. 600 corn plants, 225 sunflowers, 5 varieties of pole beans in, and 60 more onion plants. Also rototilled most of the space between plants so it looks like a real garden. Next task is keeping this 10K sq-ft behemoth weeded so it stays looking this nice.

Think next prep item needs to be a massage table...


----------



## txcatlady

I have been doing a little canning now that school is out. Down to 6 cases of jars left. Green beans, pintos with jalapeño, carrots and onions. Next will be chickens out of freezer and three to butcher end of July. Started mowing pastures to fill time til rest of potatoes can be dug. Selling eggs at farmers market on Saturdays to add to cash stash. Can't buy much around here and don't go to big towns with no money. I am content with my full pantry. Transferred dehydrated foods from food saver bags to qt jars and sealed.


----------



## musketjim

Scored 2 12v batteries tied into system. Moved 2 6v downstairs for lights.


----------



## Viking

In just about all the building projects I've done on our place over the years I've built my own rafters using a jig like the one shown. If the 2X4's have a bow to them they get straightened in the jig with 1/2" plywood gussets glued to the boards. Anyway I have three built already but I have to go to town to get 1/2" CDX plywood for roof and side sheathing, more glue and 50 pounds of 6D galvanized box nails. I'm getting anxious to have this shed built ASAP so that I can clear out all my tools from what's going to be our living room and move the 20 six volt golf cart batteries up there so I can tear down the shed over the travel trailer. We've been wanting to tear down the shed for some time as it keeps us from seeing our vehicle area and if anyone is coming from that direction. We're trying to get things done sooner than later as prices keep raising, I just priced a 50 pound box of nails at a few different suppliers and they range from $85 to $97+. It doesn't seem all that long ago that it was about $50. Deck screws in 25 pound boxes have almost doubled in price, it's become a race to get all the little things done before it gets to the point where we cannot afford to do anything.


----------



## goshengirl

Viking, thanks for the pics. I've been nervous about building my first rafters for a shed (have only built shed-style roofs so far, for that reason) - I never thought about making a jig, but that would make me feel much more comfortable about what I'm doing. Just gotta figure out where I'd put that big of a jig! 

(ETA: I'm guessing that's the floor of the shed you're building - I can see where putting it on a diagonal would fit.)


----------



## timmie

going to get more shampoo ,dawn dish washing liquid at 75 cents each.... and sugar for 1.50 for 4 pounds.


----------



## Viking

goshengirl said:


> Viking, thanks for the pics. I've been nervous about building my first rafters for a shed (have only built shed-style roofs so far, for that reason) - I never thought about making a jig, but that would make me feel much more comfortable about what I'm doing. Just gotta figure out where I'd put that big of a jig!
> 
> (ETA: I'm guessing that's the floor of the shed you're building - I can see where putting it on a diagonal would fit.)


Yes and it just about didn't fit because the shed will have a three foot overhang on it's South side. Use exterior plywood for gussets and a good exterior glue. On the rafters I built for our home I used Gorilla Glue, it's expensive but it's so strong that if you try to tear a couple of pieces of wood apart that have been glued with it, it will break the wood rather than the bonded area. The glue I'm using for the shed rafters is Titebound II. If you use 1/2" plywood for gussets you'll need to use 6D galvanized nails, as it is they do stick the points through the other side so you might get a bit of dimpling in the deck floor.


----------



## musketjim

Pulled large stump at BOL. Although garden is as big as I can make it right now, this stump is in area I want to make a yard. Once tilled and planted with a good grass cover future generations will have an easier time working it for a garden if necessary. Last of cabbage planted. All water barrels and hot tub filled. Thank goodness for my Honda water pump. And thank goodness for my Polaris with its winch. A fella could get used to this easy life. Listening to rain fall with a glass of wine and grandkids are asleep. I love 24 hour daylight. Life is good at BOL.


----------



## HardCider

Spent a couple hours walking around the farm yesterday thinking about where to put our first building. Trying to take into account the view, cost, purpose, security, prevailing wind, sun and shade at different times of day, proximity to where livestock and a dug pond will be. Wanting to hurry to process in getting started but going slow enough to not make any missteps. Then spent an hour just sitting in the woods listening to the wind. Still can't believe it's ours. Small enough to buy outright and big enough to expand and grow everything we need, on good ground and a 50-50 mix of open field and mature, very diverse woods. And it's only minutes away not hours, so we work, enjoy and dream on it all the time now.


----------



## Grimm

Not really 'traditional' preps but they are stores for me in my current state. I got a couple outfits- next size up- for Roo at very deep discount from Target (less than $2 each) and a MLP toy for $0.50 at Kmart. I am hanging on to the toy till she has "earned it". I couldn't pass up the toy since it was that cheap and I could bribe her with it later. 

I am working on fixing up the waldorf doll I got a year ago for Roo's third birthday. I figured I'd get it done now so it will be ready by Oct. It was someone's first attempt at making one so it was inexpensive and a little lopsided. I am re-stitching the face (less of a stoned look and more like a doll) and making a new wig in a more straw color yarn. The maker thought white and blue would be good hair colors. Plus the original wig was patchy since the yarn used was bulky. I am using a DK weight superwash wool and a rayon blend boucle yarns. 

Been spending lots of time during my days fixing the sprinkler system at my parents' house and planting shade loving hedges. I feel like I am 15 again.


----------



## timmie

timmie said:


> going to get more shampoo ,dawn dish washing liquid at 75 cents each.... and sugar for 1.50 for 4 pounds.


i could only get 10 shampoo,40 pounds sugar,and 10 bottles of dawn.


----------



## Grimm

timmie said:


> i could only get 10 shampoo,40 pounds sugar,and 10 bottles of dawn.


That is better than nothing.

BTW what store?


----------



## timmie

Grimm said:


> That is better than nothing.
> 
> BTW what store?


yea it is. maybe they will run it again. FRED'S


----------



## headhunter

Grimm said:


> Not really 'traditional' preps but they are stores for me in my current state. I got a couple outfits- next size up- for Roo at very deep discount from Target (less than $2 each) and a MLP toy for $0.50 at Kmart. I am hanging on to the toy till she has "earned it". I couldn't pass up the toy since it was that cheap and I could bribe her with it later.
> 
> I am working on fixing up the waldorf doll I got a year ago for Roo's third birthday. I figured I'd get it done now so it will be ready by Oct. It was someone's first attempt at making one so it was inexpensive and a little lopsided. I am re-stitching the face (less of a stoned look and more like a doll) and making a new wig in a more straw color yarn. The maker thought white and blue would be good hair colors. Plus the original wig was patchy since the yarn used was bulky. I am using a DK weight superwash wool and a rayon blend boucle yarns.
> 
> Been spending lots of time during my days fixing the sprinkler system at my parents' house and planting shade loving hedges. I feel like I am 15 again.


Grim, the 8 yr old granddaughter lives with us. We both feel that some of the most important preps are clothes in larger sizes for her. Winter boots, shirts, and jackets are set aside. We're having a dickens of a time finding reasonable priced pants. Shoes , if we find them cheap enough- well. if they don't work we'll garage sale them. Guessing at sizes is almost a shot in the dark- but, we know she will grow and need clothing. The wife is also watching for age appropriate books. The last couple of years we've been lucky- garage sales and end of the season sales. All I can say is, Grim, good job!


----------



## Grimm

headhunter said:


> Grim, the 8 yr old granddaughter lives with us. We both feel that some of the most important preps are clothes in larger sizes for her. Winter boots, shirts, and jackets are set aside. We're having a dickens of a time finding reasonable priced pants. Shoes , if we find them cheap enough- well. if they don't work we'll garage sale them. Guessing at sizes is almost a shot in the dark- but, we know she will grow and need clothing. The wife is also watching for age appropriate books. The last couple of years we've been lucky- garage sales and end of the season sales. All I can say is, Grim, good job!


Not sure what size your granddaughter is wearing but my mom gets Roo's pants and jeans at the local thrift store for about $1 a pair. I have had luck with ebay for shoes (new with tags for dirt cheap!) and winter gear.

Back when Roo was an infant we hit the clearance racks at every store for a week. I only bought things that were less than if I got them used from the thrift store ($1-3 each).


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> Not sure what size your granddaughter is wearing but my mom gets Roo's pants and jeans at the local thrift store for about $1 a pair. I have had luck with ebay for shoes (new with tags for dirt cheap!) and winter gear.
> 
> Back when Roo was an infant we hit the clearance racks at every store for a week. I only bought things that were less than if I got them used from the thrift store ($1-3 each).


Another possible resource for used clothing and other stuff is Facebook groups. There are several for different areas around me, one for my town, one for the next town over, one for the southeastern part of my county, as well as the SW part, and one for the metro area. Some are better than others, but they can be a good place to find used items for a decent price. I think my town's group is safer than Craigslist, since most names are people Im familiar with anyway. It's also public enough that people can see who is working out deals with whom..and nobody wants to be reported for being bad sports. People tend to police things fairly well, even for the larger groups, as in reporting people selling items believed to be stolen. Look for "your town" garage sales or buy/sell/trade.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

My cast iron camp dutch oven arrived today. Also got an emergency battery pack to charge my phone while I'm out backpacking.

Still filling my brain with Physics. That class is hard!


----------



## Grimm

Had my thyroid ultrasound today. I got to the office very early and stopped at the Target a few doors down to kill time. I picked up a 4T fleece jacket for Roo for less than $5. I normally get used ones for that price after shipping on ebay.


----------



## dixiemama

Showers went pretty good last night. Taught the kids how to 'shower' with only 2 gallons of water a piece. The thought it was hilarious but it worked.


----------



## Freyadog

Thumper is definitely prepping at the moment. Gonna take his test on the 24th. Told him no license no radio. so he is cramming.

Me just doing inventory. Made a list of what we had used(ie) food wise for the past about 6 months. Will make a store run in the next week or so and put back what we have used. Sure adds up but I hate to go to the grocery store.


----------



## Genevieve

just added a few more cans of the roast beef in broth, a large canister of tang and I also bought 10 cans of pineapple in 100% juice for dehydrating( only .98 a can at walmart). I'm going to put a maraschino cherry in the middle of the slices when I dry them. that way I'll have them ready to use in an upside down cake later on..


Had my yearly physical which is an important prep item to my way of thinking. all looks good so thats taken care of until next time.

sealed the dried strawberries in jars and now I have to get more for some jam. cherries will be coming in soon(yay!)


----------



## tsrwivey

Picked up 10 more footie pajamas to put back for next year & the year after for Cameron. $3.15 each at Carter's.


----------



## Lake Windsong

tsrwivey said:


> Picked up 10 more footie pajamas to put back for next year & the year after for Cameron. $3.15 each at Carter's.


Carter's is a great brand to stock up on!! The fabric is so soft on those footie pjs. I also buy bigger sizes of Carter's shoes for my little one when I find them on clearance.


----------



## dixiemama

Practice drill tomorrow. All those in the group traveling to the farm are 'bugging out' after church tomorrow. Mom lives in a neighborhood with nosy neighbors so they will have to put on the face of just the cookout for why they are bringing so much. Gramps' neighbors could care less. He just has to make sure the neighbor across the streets dog doesn't get in the car; he is a big baby who loves car rides. Sis in law lives with few neighbors that could care less as well. 

Scenarios is something happened while everyone was at church. Grid down, major roads could be closed and it could last at least 6 months. Keep you posted!


----------



## Freyadog

Have about 30 pounds of chicken cooking at the moment. Will debone tonight and can tomorrow. Might get it canned tonight, we shall see.

Thumper is working 7 days a week, 10-12 hours a day so if he comes home and feels like doing nothing then the same goes for me. Don't want to be canning chicken the few hours we will see each other before he has to climb in bed and start all over tomorrow. 

And I thought people actually were looking for work. Too many freebies out there I guess so they dont or wont get up and get a job. Makes it hard on the rest of us.


----------



## notyermomma

Two new tires for my ghetto sled. 

As I go along, I'm realizing that a lot of my "prepping" is actually "catching up" with things I've neglected for a long time. Its humbling, but its okay. If the different label gives me a new framework that motivates me, how can I go wrong? Since I started this venture I've gotten on top of my finances, taken stock of a bunch of things I've let slide and made a priority list, and re-opened some essential lines of communication. All of these things qualify as preps in the larger picture and can be repurposed to that when I'm ready. Im thankful to this forum for helping me stay on task.


----------



## tsrwivey

Lake Windsong said:


> Carter's is a great brand to stock up on!! The fabric is so soft on those footie pjs. I also buy bigger sizes of Carter's shoes for my little one when I find them on clearance.


I go to a lot of appointments at the children's hospital in Dallas. There's a Carter's outlet store at the outlet mall in Terrell. I almost always stop & look as my reward for not shooting anyone while driving in Dallas  I'll be back Wednesday & should be able to stop again.


----------



## tsrwivey

Hubby got the slab to the well shed at the land ready to have concrete poured :2thumb: One step closer to having running water!


----------



## Grimm

Made a run to the pet store for cat food (hairball formula). Got $65 in cat food (wet and dry), dry dog food and treats for less than $20 after coupons. I have more coupons that expire by the end of the month so I will be stocking up on the cat food and litter before they all expire.


----------



## Grimm

Just got home from a run to the 99 cent store and the grocery store. Not much to be had at the 99 cent store. I did grab some canned tomatoes for stores from the grocery store. Prices are going up and a bit ridiculous for my taste.


----------



## gabbyj310

I guess this counts as a prep but I hope I'm not going to jinx it by saying thisMy "tin mansion" is almost liveableartydance:artydance:I have a bathroom with running water,and it's HOT water too.By this time next week I should have all the insulation in under the trailer and looking at new windows while the guys are there working.They had to re-do the flooring and they may even get me a small front porch.I'm thinking of Ikea kitchen cabinets but still checking other prices.If I can get the sink base in then I can manage with that until I go back out to work and can get ALL the kitchen stuff I need.I've lived between son in Ky and daughter in TN for the last year so it will be wonderful to be back in MY own place. Then the REAL preps begin. I've already ask for a container to be brought on the property(I have to have some major storage),since I can't afford to have it "rigged" out I 'm going to just put it mostly underground(with a gravel bed,etc) that way I have storage AND a tornado shelter(chicken me).It's been a LONG haul but getting there slowly.I've spent enough on this place to buy a new place(almost).Had the electric re-done TWICE(yep they got me on that) That's what happens when you can't be there to ask questions.They buy stuff and then disappear with my money.Then just trying to find someone that doesn't screw it up totally is in itself a challenge.Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## musketjim

Made major inroads on a large stump hopefully pull it tomorrow. Grandkids helped with laundry, bucket and plunger then handwringer. They enjoyed that part. Rebuilt water catchment system, take that "Doomsday Preppers".


----------



## jeff47041

One day this week, I got home a little early from work and needed to do some grocery shopping. While there, I bought enough sugar, salt, tea bags, & napkins to last another year. Any suggestions on storing tea bags? In the past, I have put them in food saver bags.

Yesterday, Friendship started and I went. (It's a twice a year, pretty big, flea market & national muzzleloader association shoot) I got 2 more canteens that work with the straw on the gas masks ( buy 2 each time I go) I bought entrees for some MRE's ( my son in law gets MRE's and eats the entrée, but gives me the rest of it) I also bought some Noahs Pantry cans of food. I bought a gallon can of banana chips, a gallon can of dried peaches, a gallon can of dried ground beef, & a gallon can of dried chicken. 

I've never heard of Noah's Pantry. They all have a 25 year shelf life for the cans of dried meat.


----------



## Grimm

I realized when I got up this morning that I completely forgot that I had gotten some toothbrushes at the 99 cent store and peppermint tea at the grocery store last night! I noticed that the toothbrushes disappeared from our BOBs so I picked up new ones. I don't know who took them but I'm not telling anyone I replaced them. 

I got the tea because Roo had some upset stomachs this past 2 weeks we were visiting my folks. I think my mom's food wasn't agreeing with her. I always get tummy trouble when I eat at their house for extended periods. Not sure why. Years ago I use to have very bad allergy attacks when we visited too. Then I got my own dog and the allergies stopped.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Had a good day yesterday... got a lot of peanut butter for 98ct a jar... lots of vegetables at 3/$1... Pork and Beans 3/$1... 15lbs of Hamburger at $1.99lb... Crisco Oil for $1.99 too... Ball Park hotdogs for $1... (saving those for a cookout but I have wanted to try canning hot dogs) and I got 5 boxes of Kelloggs cerial and 3 boxes of 12ct PopTarts for 50ct each... The cerial I vacuum pack, makes it last up to a year longer I found... The peanut butter I plan to put in canning jars and vacuum pack it to hopefully lengthen it's life...


----------



## notyermomma

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Had a good day yesterday... got a lot of peanut butter for 98ct a jar... lots of vegetables at 3/$1... Pork and Beans 3/$1... 15lbs of Hamburger at $1.99lb... Crisco Oil for $1.99 too... Ball Park hotdogs for $1... (saving those for a cookout but I have wanted to try canning hot dogs) and I got 5 boxes of Kelloggs cerial and 3 boxes of 12ct PopTarts for 50ct each... The cerial I vacuum pack, makes it last up to a year longer I found... The peanut butter I plan to put in canning jars and vacuum pack it to hopefully lengthen it's life...


Egads! Where do you find food so cheap? The best I've found is 80 cents a can at Big Lots. I'm jealous over here. ..


----------



## Freyadog

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Had a good day yesterday... got a lot of peanut butter for 98ct a jar... lots of vegetables at 3/$1... Pork and Beans 3/$1... 15lbs of Hamburger at $1.99lb... Crisco Oil for $1.99 too... Ball Park hotdogs for $1... (saving those for a cookout but I have wanted to try canning hot dogs) and I got 5 boxes of Kelloggs cerial and 3 boxes of 12ct PopTarts for 50ct each... The cerial I vacuum pack, makes it last up to a year longer I found... The peanut butter I plan to put in canning jars and vacuum pack it to hopefully lengthen it's life...


on the east coast not too far from ya and would love to know where you are finding these prices.


----------



## notyermomma

Yep ... I'm guessing scratch and dent stores. The closest damage store to me is about 30 miles, an area I'd have no other reason to visit. If I found those kinds of prices I'd buy a whole cart and donate it to the food bank while I was at it. We should all eat so cheap.


----------



## musketjim

Large stump pulled. Even with a 4 wheeler and winch my shoulders are sore from swinging an axe the last 2 days. Must be getting old. Rigged up watering system for garden. Takes a few large blue water barrels a long stretch of hose and my trusty Honda pump, but I'm able to water and use sprayer to apply Miracle-Gro.


----------



## musketjim

Forgot fishing pole! How do you go to BOL and forget fishing pole? Took the pole from BOL to restring and forgot that one too. Been watching fish jump for 2 days. Epic fail. Wrote a reminder note and put it on boat key.


----------



## goshengirl

musketjim said:


> Must be getting old.


Are you familiar with Garth Brooks' song "I'm Much Too Young to Feel This **** Old"? I think of that line often when I'm working outside...


----------



## dixiemama

Drill didn't work as good as we had hoped. Ex kept Bub out an hour past time I told him just to P me off. Everything else (except Gpa driving on roads he never has before) was perfect. 

We have since modified our plan. If something happens and Bub is at my xs, E and I will be going to get him.


----------



## Padre

Recently Acquired: 
-a hand power washing machine
http://www.amazon.com/MobileWasher-...id=1402928904&sr=8-1&keywords=washing+plunger

- a box of text books including some nursing books,

- Drugs--pain killers and antibiotics

-some pieces of 1/2 inch steel to create some cover in places where before there was only concealment,

-a baofeng uv-5r to add to my collection of HAM handhelds, and two whip antennas to augment the rubber duckies

-couple buckets of storage food

-mylar blankets

- 55gallon drums for black water barrels

- Seeds and some berry bushes.

And some G&A, and accessories particularly scopes and red dots--but we are not supposed to talk about those.

Most importantly, I have a lead on another family to join our group, the father is a farmer who for fun takes long distance shots with his .338 Lapua!


----------



## Viking

goshengirl said:


> Are you familiar with Garth Brooks' song "I'm Much Too Young to Feel This **** Old"? I think of that line often when I'm working outside...


Yeah, and I'm 70+ and I think that way. It is taking just a little longer this year in getting into my summer work mode.


----------



## Grimm

Got Roo's bedroom primed and ready for paint. The 2 weeks spent at my folks' to help them out really slowed down my plans to fix up her room. 

My newest strawberry plants are starting to show some new green. My oldest (and the only to survive the recent move) are putting out new blooms and berries.

My raspberry is a foot taller than when I left! I sorted through my grow bags and I have enough for more raspberry plants and some more blueberries as well. Time to start looking...


----------



## notyermomma

A pack of four toothbri.
Made a big jar of my favorite hot cereal mix for storage.
I tried to place my first order with Bountiful Baskets, but it was the wrong week. 

Last night I had a potluck dinner with a few people who want to go in on a housing arrangement together. I don't think I'm a good fit with them, but it was a nice evening with some good conversation. Who knows? It could network into something more productive for me later on.


----------



## LincTex

gabbyj310 said:


> I've already asked for a container to be brought on the property(I have to have some major storage),


I wouldn't bury it.
Use it start on a decent barn or shop building. Add a tall peaked roof, a "lean-to" on each side and you easily quadruple your storage area.



















http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/projects/240354-cargo-container-2.html









.
.
http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/projects/240354-cargo-container.html#post2794776


----------



## tsrwivey

Dropped off the 2.5 ton truck (aka the beast) to have the tow hitches put on for bumper pull & fifth wheel. I think this is the last step before the beast can be used to replace hubby's 1 ton. We can sell the 1 ton & get the shop slab poured at the land. :2thumb:


----------



## musketjim

goshengirl said:


> Are you familiar with Garth Brooks' song "I'm Much Too Young to Feel This **** Old"? I think of that line often when I'm working outside...


Aarg! A painful reminder. Well back to the axe swinging.


----------



## notyermomma

One can of pintos. One can of mixed veggies. I may just gag down the veggies rather than store them to see if I can tolerate canned veggies. I never could in the past.

Today the police showed up _twice_ in my neighborhood looking for a suspect. :brickwall: I am _so_ ready to move out of here. At least tonight I had the pleasure of working out my frustrations at the dojo. Physical fitness! Self-defense training! That's all prepping, right?


----------



## myrtle55

Yesterday my DD who lives on this properly make her first batch of body lotion with herbs she grew here herself.  then my sisters caregiver was talking about her preps and her homeopathic meds she makes herself, and showed me her homemade female pads she keeps for regularly needed times. Too cool, this led to preps talk, and TP importance and so on, she is quite skilled as is her husband. .this made me think of a MAG situation since they live close and we seem to be living the same path. I would love to make a MAG arrangement. .so Woohoo!


----------



## notyermomma

What are TP and MAG?


----------



## AdmiralD7S

notyermomma said:


> What are TP and MAG?


TP is "toilet paper," a very common prep item unless you're a man's man and stock up on 80-grit sandpaper

MAG is "mutual assistance group," a group people who will band together to help each other when needed.


----------



## Grimm

Got the results of my ultrasound. No lumps, nodes or growths but the swelling and puffiness got me a referral to the endocrinologist. I already have an appointment scheduled for 2 weeks out.

Replanted my thriving blueberry bush into a bigger grow bag. Now when the other starts thriving again I'll replant it too.


----------



## myrtle55

Yay Grimm, good news indeed!


----------



## notyermomma

Nope, not eating canned vegetables. Not now, not ever.

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## tsrwivey

Add some butter, bacon grease, &/or salt, that will turn the yucky into something edible. :2thumb: I didn't say healthy, edible.


----------



## smaj100

Had a follow up visit with my pri Dr today. And was about floored when he asked me if I'd help him start prepping. We had generally and lightly brushed the topic on a few prior visits. I don't have a group just a few close knit friends and it might be kinda nice to have the dr and his office partner dr in the group of friends. 

Moving very slowly though.


----------



## notyermomma

I had them with Kraft Mac n' Cheeze. _Everything_ tastes good with mac n' cheeze mix.


----------



## Lake Windsong

notyermomma said:


> Nope, not eating canned vegetables. Not now, not ever.
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Do you like stews, enchiladas, spaghetti, lasagna or casseroles? When you incorporate a can of something you don't like into something you do, the taste/texture is easier hide.


----------



## notyermomma

I guess I could keep trying. I love produce, it's the form of processing I object to. Canning eliminates the flavor, texture, and (based on my body's response,) nutritional benefits of vegetables. All my body gets out of it is carbs, no better than a box of saltines. 

If it came down to canned veggies or none at all I could do it, but I'd have to get pretty desperate first.


----------



## Grimm

notyermomma said:


> I guess I could keep trying. I love produce, it's the form of processing I object to. Canning eliminates the flavor, texture, and (based on my body's response,) nutritional benefits of vegetables. All my body gets out of it is carbs, no better than a box of saltines.
> 
> If it came down to canned veggies or none at all I could do it, but I'd have to get pretty desperate first.


Have you tried home canned veggies? I personally find they have a better texture and closer to home cooked tasted than tinned veggies.


----------



## Viking

notyermomma said:


> Nope, not eating canned vegetables. Not now, not ever.
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


BPA lined cans, that's why we no longer buy commercially canned vegetables.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today, I added $20 to my wheel alignment fund (it's fully funded now), added another $20 to my Cash Stash (88% funded), 12 cans of Beefaroni, and another 12 cans of Spaghetti Rings and Meatballs.


----------



## musketjim

First test of rainwater catchment system. So far so good. Another stump almost ready to come out, but have to watch river and weather very close. Possibility of flood and I have grandkids up here. Garden doing much better than hoped. Used some old seeds and they are doing very well so far. Repeated earlier success with garden watering system. Then it started raining.


----------



## Wellrounded

notyermomma, I struggle to eat commercial canned veg too. Bought a cornish pastie at a bakery a few weeks ago and the damn thing had canned mint peas in it, blah! On the way out I told the baker that the pastie would have been perfect if not for the canned peas, he said no one else had ever noticed. I LOVE asparagus but out of a can it tastes so ummm canny lol, same with tomatoes or corn. I home can everything and like them but would still prefer fresh. Although I find if they are canned with meat eg. stew etc they are fine. I'm a fussy eater, really fussy, it's not the type of food but the preparation. I'll eat damn near anything fresh (breaded chicken hearts for dinner tonight for me, mmmmmmmmm) but if it comes out of a factory, no thanks.


----------



## smaj100

Notyermomma, you can try freezing your veggies or dehydrating them and using them in soups and or stews. We chop up alot of our veggies, freeze them spread out on cookie sheets and then bag them up in mixed or separated vacuum bags.


----------



## LincTex

Foreverautumn said:


> Today, I added $20 to my wheel alignment fund (it's fully funded now),


Ok, you can do that alignment yourself at home with two wooden yardsticks, duct tape and a tape measure.

http://www.hotrod.com/techarticles/chassis/hrdp_0411_wheel_alignment_guide/
Most gearheads understand the basic definitions of caster, camber, and toe, but when it comes to actually measuring or setting these wheel-alignment specs, the easy solution is to bring the car to a professional shop. For cruisers where an alignment is a set-it-and-forget-it proposition, that's probably OK. But if you enjoy the satisfaction of knowing how to do it yourself, or if you expect to be making enough alignment changes that taking your car to a shop every time would be expensive and impractical, you'll benefit from adding alignment skills to your mental toolbox.

http://www.clubwrx.net/forums/suspe...s-right-align-your-car-home-simple-tools.html
*DIY: Alignment, thats right align your car at home with simple tools.*

So I have never had good luck with commercial alignment shops. To say my experiences have been horrible would be an understatement. So when it came time to replace the suspension on my WRX, I contemplated selling it rather than have to go to an alignment shop again (yeah that bad). Instead I decided to try it myself, how hard could it be right?

But Why?

It's not voodoo or magic, although those fancy $30k machines at the big box alignment store make you think so. Aligning is just a small series of measurements and adjustments done methodically. The best part of doing it yourself, is that if you don't quite get it right the first time you can tweak it to your liking.
 Another reason to DIY is because most big box places wont do a custom alignment outside factory specs. Some techs don't know how to cause that fancy machine they use is meant for speed, ease of use and repeatability, because time is money.
 Additionally, if you take your car in for alignment often times the techs just hit "within factory spec" which can be a huge range. For example my last big box alignment had the drivers side front wheel at -.1deg camber and the pass side front wheel at -.5 deg camber. Most Techs are paid flat rate, so they are more interested in maximizing throughput than maximizing quality.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/wheel-alignment-guide-zmaz88sozgoe.aspx#axzz350Ow3e69
*Do-It-Yourself Wheel Alignment Guide*
How to getting your car straight, including toe in and out, positive and negative camber, steering and vertical axis.


----------



## Grimm

Added a pattern pdf for a cool functional coat to my sewing patterns. I found it on a fluke but will be looking for more.


----------



## notyermomma

Filled up my gas tank today.


----------



## dixiemama

notyermomma

Thats a BIG prep with the way prices are going.


----------



## Grimm

Got some whole chickens from the store to can. The sale price was $0.89 a lb so I picked up 3 the limit. I am going back tonight for 3 more.

Also filled up a 5 gallon gas can. I'll fill up another this weekend. I want to have 4 filled by the end of the month before prices go waaaaaaaay up.


----------



## notyermomma

dixiemama said:


> notyermomma
> 
> Thats a BIG prep with the way prices are going.


Thanks dixiemama. My city has an excellent bus system, so I only have to gas up once every three weeks or so anyway. But it's been a while since I've completely filled up, so it couldn't hurt.

I think the next step is going to be getting my bicycle in to the shop. It's just barely trail-worthy at the moment. My office is only 5 miles from home. It's actually faster for me to take the bus, but the exercise is nice. And it'll save me the gas of driving places the bus routes don't go.


----------



## Freyadog

Put 231$ into OTC meds and food stuffs.

Will take another 1000$ out of bank today and put in safe.

Gas is next on the list to put more up. Probably next weekend. Thumper still has not had the time to get the drum in the ground for the gas. Too much to do at the moment.


----------



## tsrwivey

Ordered 150 bath wipes from Amazon.


----------



## Grimm

tsrwivey said:


> Ordered 150 bath wipes from Amazon.


Which ones did you get?


----------



## LongRider

Freyadog said:


> Will take another 1000$ out of bank today and put in safe.


You may want to consider turning that $1000 into into Gold Silver or Junk Silver. Take a look at the Hidden Secrets Of Money and The Biggest Hoax
 paper money is no longer based on anything. Totally worthless and losing value daily. Gold and Silver always retain their value. As an example the same $20,000 of gold that would have bought my parents home, will still buy a home today and a decade from now but that $200,000.00 of cash money will not buy that same home next year


----------



## Viking

Busy, busy, busy and I'm dragging my tail today. Got the shed roof rafters all up, sheathed and synthetic membrane on for the metal roof. Hopefully we can get the roofing in July. On top of everything I had to pull the automatic tranny pan on the Windstar, dang thing was leaking and going back on the twin catalytic converters, I was starting to get concerned that it might light up driving down the freeway. We had the tranny rebuild a little over a year ago and it's been leaking a bit ever since. Come to find out, the gasket that the transmission shop put on had bolt holes almost 1/2" exposing transmission fluid to the bolt heads. Anyway I cleaned up the pan and gasket and filled in the large gasket holes with gray RTV, hopefully that will take care of the leak. I also called up the auto parts store that set the rebuild up for me and told him I was very disappointed that the tranny shop put such a crappy gasket on and that I'd like to ring the guys neck. Didn't blame the auto parts store, they're great, hopefully the salesman will pass on what I told him. Did I say busy? I also have to fix a bathtub faucet for a friend, he's not on a water meter so I'll get to him when I can and then just today I got a call from another guy that I did some plumbing work for that's got a hot water leak somewhere, thankfully they are also on an non metered well. At least our garden is doing great, spaghetti squash plants are starting to grow like crazy again, about 5 watermelon plants have popped out, Belgian Giant tomato plant is looking awesome as well as a red bell pepper and all the potato plants. Dug up a large red skin potato from a plant that started for potatoes I missed from last year. I love our accidental garden, it does far better than ones I've planned in past years. Yeah, I'm busy but I take time for naps now and then.


----------



## Viking

I must have brain fog, forgot to post a pic of the shed. Too pooped to put my shoes on so you're not getting the best pic, just walked out on our deck in my socks to take it.


----------



## tsrwivey

Got the well shed at the river property framed today with the help of the little man . We were able to use the old Army truck for a compressor for the nail gun, pretty handy! The roofing, siding, pump, & electric box are all ordered. Met one our neighbors out there, an older lady whose family we bought the land from. She's lived out there forever & knows a lot about the river & gardening :2thumb:


----------



## Grimm

Added to the jar (vacation?) funds, weekly emergency fund, and the long term cash stash.

Picked up some coffee and ground beef at Costco. Kept the trip short and small. You can really over spend at Costco if you don't watch it.

Still have a trip to the grocery store this afternoon when the temps are at their peak (to be in AC at the store's expense not directly mine).


----------



## LongRider

notyermomma said:


> Nope, not eating canned vegetables. Not now, not ever.
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


What others have already said can your own. If you can what you grow the texture and flavor is often superior to so called fresh veggies from the produce dept at the city grocery store. My canned tomatoes are FAR FAR superior to any fresh produce department tomatoes. Canned with fresh grown basil and garlic OMG killer starter for any kind of red sauce.


Grimm said:


> Have you tried home canned veggies? I personally find they have a better texture and closer to home cooked tasted than tinned veggies.


Exactly right. You beat me to it.


----------



## Freyadog

In second hand store found a small hand held sewing machine(about 10" long), a book on first aide, numerous books just because, 4 dpn knitting needles, large piece of fabric to make curtains for room that use to be a porch that has 7 windows, some puzzles that have never been opened, 

Then we stopped at a yard sale. OK this is not a prep but Thumper bought me an cream colored/floral antique camel-backed sofa. This thing was definitely in someones parlor. Not a speck on it.

25$ more in end of year insurance and taxes jar.


----------



## txcatlady

Got my squash picked yesterday and canned today. Bought some homemade butter today and canned my first batch of butter. Hope it works well. Sold six dozen eggs at Farmers market today and 15 pounds of potatoes. Been a busy day.need more space in pantry and I rearranged it last week to utilize as much as possible. Need to can potatoes and may dehydrate some tomorrow. Family reunion next weekend. Cousins from Alabama and GA. Can't wait!


----------



## notyermomma

Set up a monthly bank draft to my IRA. $100. Not much, but it's more than the $0 I've been contributing lately.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Just got a portable 40-channel CB Radio today. My comm ability is now that much stronger.


----------



## goshengirl

Taking our anniversary drive tomorrow (just heading a couple counties away to an area we really like, spending the day together and looking around). 

So, how is this a prep? Keep hoping to nudge DH into buying some land. He's supportive of my prepping, but he's not a prepper - he sees what's coming down the pike and it makes him feel helpless and he'd rather throw in the towel than try to survive what he sees as happening to our country. It frustrates me, but I love that man to pieces. I just wish he wouldn't give up so readily. We don't have any spare $ lying around, so buying land would require some major changes on our part. But he loves land, loves farms (it's how he grew up) - I'm hoping that seeing what's out there, even if we don't get any land, maybe it will change his heart, help him become just a little proactive instead of quitting, help him see there are some things we can do, some things are worth fighting for...


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Sold both the '99 Explorer and the '04 Sabre Shadow 1100 yesterday and today, respectively. I haven't seriously ridden in a couple years, and the Explorer was sitting since we bought the Outback. Now I've got cash to pay about 1/3 of the loan for the Outback. This 5 year loan should be gone in less than 2 years :crossfinger:


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Wrapping up my summer brain prep at the end of the week. Then heading out on a 4 day backpacking trip. 
I have three sets of preps. My bug out gear, and my bug in gear. Then I have the brain/skill preps that provide crossover benefits. Never stop learning.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I made up a half gallon jar of loaded baked potato soup to vac pack. Went to Dollar Tree for some containers for 20 pounds of sugar.


----------



## tsrwivey

Got the holes dug & trail cleared to install the septic tanks at the river property! :2thumb: We're really getting stuff done out there & I can't wait to move!!!!


----------



## Freyadog

Went to Dollar General to look for books. Found their $1.00 aisle and bought 26$ in allergy meds, triple antibiotic ointment, white rain shampoo/conditioner, ivory soap. 2 tank tops to wear under shirts this coming winter.


----------



## musketjim

Tore down and reassembled 1858 New Army cap and ball. It needed it. All extra cylinders also. Complete teardown with no manual. Nice not needing a crutch. Left BOL just in time before big flood came thru. Will head back up in a couple weeks to see if water got near cabin. It's been there for several decades and has seen the worst floods and should be ok. But you never know.


----------



## ksmama10

Loaned One Second After to our soon-to-be son-inlaw, and he was asking about other books. We had an interesting converstation Friday night; he's interested in many of the same topics as us. Now that we're also friends on FB, I can feed him all kinds of links.artydance:


----------



## TheLazyL

Deprimed and cleaned brass in preparation for reloading.


----------



## smaj100

ksmama not sure if you've read the "Going Home" series by A. American but they are some eye opening books regarding the heavy handed govt tactics and devious plans many suspect they have up their sleeves. I've gotten them all from amazon on my reader. 

Glad you've peaked his interest. Chances are he was leaning that way though being a soon to be in law. :2thumb:

Lazy I so need to get into my reloading room and start rolling some rounds too, with the DW visiting her ailing momma though the farm is eating up all of my time.....


----------



## ksmama10

smaj100 said:


> ksmama not sure if you've read the "Going Home" series by A. American but they are some eye opening books regarding the heavy handed govt tactics and devious plans many suspect they have up their sleeves. I've gotten them all from amazon on my reader.
> 
> Glad you've peaked his interest. Chances are he was leaning that way though being a soon to be in law. :2thumb:
> 
> Lazy I so need to get into my reloading room and start rolling some rounds too, with the DW visiting her ailing momma though the farm is eating up all of my time.....


He's into conspiracy theories, and figures SOMETHING is coming. Asking lots of questions about different topics pertaining to how we think things might play out...so...when dh mentions One Second After, he pounced on it.


----------



## notyermomma

Today I signed up for a first-time buyers "housing counseling" class. Repairs, financials, working with realtors ... It starts next week. I'm stoked.


----------



## dixiemama

Expanding the orchard this week. Nothing will be planted until next spring but this is rocky ground and I have to make sure I get as many as I can.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

A few friends came over yesterday after they got off work to give me a hand weeding the garden. I've had no chance to get out there for the last week or two between all the rain and taking care of the fiancé.

As an update to that, orthopedist gave her a boot thing to replace the splint, told her she was doing great, and sent us on our way with a request to follow up in 4 weeks. She doesn't want to admit it, but she really is recovering nicely!


----------



## Viking

Somewhat unusual weather here in S.W. Oregon, it's raining lightly now and is supposed to increase in the next few days 1/4" to 1/2" predicted so any outside stuff is kind of set on the back burner. I have to replace the alternator belt on the diesel pickup, the pulley system Ford designed on the older pickups is the pits, long flappy v-belts to the alternator and power steering pump, have to set the tension on the alt belt and then the vacuum pump belt which is driven off the alt pulley. I'm kind of pushed into doing the replacement and may have to tarp over the hood and me to do it because we just ordered the metal roofing for the shed. Thankfully the synthetic membrane keeps the roof sheathing from getting wet. Anyway the rain will give me a bit of a rest from being so dang busy, only trouble is it'll get the weeds growing again creating more work, oh well I'm getting pretty fit in the process and at my age that's a good thing.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

ksmama10 said:


> Loaned One Second After to our soon-to-be son-inlaw, and he was asking about other books. We had an interesting converstation Friday night; he's interested in many of the same topics as us. Now that we're also friends on FB, I can feed him all kinds of links.artydance:


Unless you think others would be interested in those links, I don't think I would post them on Facebook... I would just put abunch in an email or something and send to him... Don't want to bring unnessary attention to preparedness... Only my opinion,...

PS: An excellent followup to One Second After is Lights Out... It shows a very different point of view of how people CAN rally and work together in a crisis... still a lot of drama though but I sure got a lot of ideas from the book...


----------



## Freyadog

*Thumper's preparedness*

artydance:

folks Thumper passed his ham radio test last night.

Since it was so late when he got back up the mountain we are gonna celebrate with cake and ice cream tonight.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I found some small 2x2 inch zip lock bags today at Walgreen. They are for holding pills so they should be food grade. I needed them for making MREs. Found some online really cheap but the postage was outrageous. These were 2.99 for 50 bags.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today I bought 4 FancyHeat bunsen burners (for lack of a better way of putting it), each for a dollar, and a pack of 7 emergency candles for a buck more. Also got 4 solar-powered stake lights for a dollar each. I'm buying them about 4 or so at a time whenever they have some at the local Dollar Store, and when I save up enough of them, I'll see if I can make some kind of PV system out of them. artydance:

The worst I can do is fail.


----------



## ksmama10

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Unless you think others would be interested in those links, I don't think I would post them on Facebook... I would just put abunch in an email or something and send to him... Don't want to bring unnessary attention to preparedness... Only my opinion,...
> 
> PS: An excellent followup to One Second After is Lights Out... It shows a very different point of view of how people CAN rally and work together in a crisis... still a lot of drama though but I sure got a lot of ideas from the book...


Oh, I meant in private message. Lots of people post emergency preparedness links on Pinterest, which sometimes land on Facebook walls though. The nice thing about that is most people who use Pinterest for long, figure out it's just a way to collect ideas; only Martha Stewart actually DOES all those pins. I look at it as salting the oats...specially if I don't make a big deal about the links I find. If I Do find something worth chatting up, I send the link privately to a select few.


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> Oh, I meant in private message. Lots of people post emergency preparedness links on Pinterest, which sometimes land on Facebook walls though. The nice thing about that is most people who use Pinterest for long, figure out it's just a way to collect ideas; only Martha Stewart actually DOES all those pins. I look at it as salting the oats...specially if I don't make a big deal about the links I find. If I Do find something worth chatting up, I send the link privately to a select few.


Actually, Martha doesn't even do all those pins. If you follow the links back to her official site you'll find that the articles/posts aren't even written by her! Now, if you go to her personal blog you'll find the real stuff she does and posts about.

BTW My goal is to try and use at least one idea a week from one of my Pinterest boards. Most of mine are recipes and DIY tips.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> Actually, Martha doesn't even do all those pins. If you follow the links back to her official site you'll find that the articles/posts aren't even written by her! Now, if you go to her personal blog you'll find the real stuff she does and posts about.
> 
> BTW My goal is to try and use at least one idea a week from one of my Pinterest boards. Most of mine are recipes and DIY tips.


Next you'll burst my bubble and tell me Martha doesnt weave all those sheets with her name on them at K-mart either:teehee:

I have found some great recipes on Pinterest..and a laundry tip that really works. I ran out of dryer sheets the other day, so I took a piece of foil, wadded it into a ball, and tossed it into the dryer with my towels. Didn't add a nice fragrance, but there was no static cling, and towels were nice and fluffy.


----------



## bigg777

Foreverautumn said:


> Today I bought 4 FancyHeat bunsen burners (for lack of a better way of putting it), each for a dollar, and a pack of 7 emergency candles for a buck more. Also got 4 solar-powered stake lights for a dollar each. I'm buying them about 4 or so at a time whenever they have some at the local Dollar Store, and when I save up enough of them, I'll see if I can make some kind of PV system out of them. artydance:
> 
> The worst I can do is fail.


Just had a great idea, thanks to your post.

Each of those solar lights is actually powered by a AA battery that is re-charged daily by the PV panel on top of the light. Every one of the solar lights that uses a AA battery is it's own solar charger, therefore each they can be dual duty tools. Use them as a solar light and/or use them to recharge AA batteries for about $1 each.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## helicopter5472

At the end of Christmas sale items at Walmart they had boxes of the solar lights for less than a buck each, I bought 24 (2 boxes). These have good rechargeable batts as you said. You can set out them out in the yard, in the sun for the day and later remove the batts for other electronic devices. You can craft a small wooden box to hold several of these 1.5 volt batts to increase the voltage for other electronics that require higher voltages.


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> Next you'll burst my bubble and tell me Martha doesnt weave all those sheets with her name on them at K-mart either:teehee:
> 
> I have found some great recipes on Pinterest..and a laundry tip that really works. I ran out of dryer sheets the other day, so I took a piece of foil, wadded it into a ball, and tossed it into the dryer with my towels. Didn't add a nice fragrance, but there was no static cling, and towels were nice and fluffy.


She DOES design the items in her collection at Macy's. In her personal blog she mentions the true vintage items that inspire her designs.

Trust me, I like Martha. My kitchen is Martha Chic. I just wish it was easier to tell when she really had a hand in something.


----------



## LincTex

bigg777 said:


> Each of those solar lights is actually powered by a AA battery that is re-charged daily by the PV panel on top of the light. Every one of the solar lights that uses a AA battery is it's own solar charger,


CAREFUL!!

Most of those lights with AA batteries in them come with really low capacity (500mAh or less) batteries.

The solar panel on top is so small, they are actually *not even large enough* to bring a 500 mAh battery to full charge.

Using those path lights to charge your AA's is a good way to destroy AA rechargeable batteries that you care about!

Running a rechargeable battery down to nothing and then never giving the battery a proper full charge again will ruin your batteries.

Also, *DO NOT* recharge your batteries in "stages"...
For example, if you have a 2000mAh AA battery you want to charge in the path light (with the LED disabled so it is "charge only"), and you guess it'll give about 400mAh per day, you might be tempted to just let it charge for 5 days straight to get to 2000mAh, right? Wrong... batteries like to be charge to capacity one time, not in steps.

Of course, if you don't care anything at all about your rechargeable batteries then don't bother.... Otherwise, *do it right*. Some of those "path lights" actually have decent circuitry inside, but definitely need a larger panel to do the trick properly.

Improper recharging of your rechargeable batteries is "battery abuse"


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> She DOES design the items in her collection at Macy's. In her personal blog she mentions the true vintage items that inspire her designs.
> 
> Trust me, I like Martha. My kitchen is Martha Chic. I just wish it was easier to tell when she really had a hand in something.


She IS very good at making various crafts look easy and doable by the common folk. If a few people are inspired to try their hand at DIY, she's done a good work.


----------



## helicopter5472

LincTex said:


> CAREFUL!!
> 
> Most of those lights with AA batteries in them come with really low capacity (500mAh or less) batteries.
> 
> The solar panel on top is so small, they are actually *not even large enough* to bring a 500 mAh battery to full charge.
> 
> Using those path lights to charge your AA's is a good way to destroy AA rechargeable batteries that you care about!
> 
> Running a rechargeable battery down to nothing and then never giving the battery a proper full charge again will ruin your batteries.
> 
> Also, *DO NOT* recharge your batteries in "stages"...
> For example, if you have a 2000mAh AA battery you want to charge in the path light (with the LED disabled so it is "charge only"), and you guess it'll give about 400mAh per day, you might be tempted to just let it charge for 5 days straight to get to 2000mAh, right? Wrong... batteries like to be charge to capacity one time, not in steps.
> 
> Of course, if you don't care anything at all about your rechargeable batteries then don't bother.... Otherwise, *do it right*. Some of those "path lights" actually have decent circuitry inside, but definitely need a larger panel to do the trick properly.
> 
> Improper recharging of your rechargeable batteries is "battery abuse"


Thanks, I will check into them. I know it runs a one cell LED light after charging for a day and lasts for hours? but it makes sense what you are saying. I have mainly used them for a landing strip lights in a grass field for evening flights.....


----------



## Grimm

Stopped at the pet store on the way home this evening to use some coupons that expire at the end of the month. Got 2 bags of cat food ($13 ea), 2 bags of cat litter ($7 each) and 10 cans of cat food ($0.70 each) for less than $11 after the coupons.


----------



## bigg777

Thanks for the insight LincTex!


----------



## Zombie

TheLazyL said:


> Deprimed and cleaned brass in preparation for reloading.


man that sounds relaxing


----------



## smaj100

Got 1/2 the nesting boxes put in the coop today, will do the other 1/2 tomm. The pic was before I put the hinged lid on. Since one of our girls laid an egg last night, figured might be time to get em in. I thought we'd have a few more weeks good thing mother nature works on her own time schedule.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Took the final Exam for physics yesterday. All packed and ready to head out on the Appalachian Trail for a few days. Perfect opportunity to test out the bug out/ backpacking gear. 
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ARDon

canned 6 (pint)jars of breakfast pork sausage. 
2 can's of zipo lighter fluid for ( Everstryke Perma Match Survival Lighter's & Zipo Lighter)
1 Zipo Lighter w/ extra flints
200 rounds of 7.62X39 125gr. SP
6 cans (store bought) peaches
6 cans (store bought) pears
6 cans (store bought) Cambells Cream of Chicken


----------



## Grimm

Ran to Costco last night. Just some items for the "sick" buckets. I want to be ready for the late summer colds and the fall when the flu goes around.

Stopped at Petco for a bag of dog food and cat food. The cat food was on clearance for $3 and I used one of my 50% off coupons to drop it to $1.50. Normally that bag is $14. I want to see if I can make one last run to Petco before the 30th to use another coupon or 2 for more cat food.


----------



## Dakine

my very tiny garden is in maintenance mode, I'm cleaning the house, I have a bunch of dry goods that I want to vac-seal, but I need to get the kitchen and dining room sorted out first.

been working hard on my rabbitry, shooting in more matches and all kinds of hobbies inbetween. 

Maybe I should make some more cowboy candy jalapeno chips as a "good job" reward on Monday if I get everything done.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today I put another $20 back to my Emergency Cash Stash and another $20 into my general fund.

I also found that those Carbon-Zinc batteries from the Dollar Store are almost USELESS for anything but flashlights and cassette players!


----------



## musketjim

Went to Sam's Club, Fred Meyer's and Lowe's and picked up a lot of food and some tools for BOL and home. Picked up a new axe/mattock that should make stump removal at BOL a bit more efficient. Also got some work gloves at a good price. I take pride in how many pairs of leather work gloves I can wear out.. But even using military discounts and a lot of coupons there was still a bit of sticker shock.. I thot they said there is no inflation?:nuts:


----------



## HardCider

A local food store chain went under and they were selling all their fixtures. We picked up 2 eight foot stainless steel tables. a 4 foot stainless table, a monster 3 hole commercial sink, and 4 wheeled racks with 12 sliding trays each for our summer kitchen and butchering area.


----------



## Moose33

I got 20 more pounds of pasta put up for long term storage. I'm running out of space.


----------



## Grimm

I signed up for a 12 week cable knit along class. I can knit no problem but I am clueless when it comes to knitting cables. I figure this cabled knit along will help sure up that skill. If you need to knit after SHTF why not add some flare?!

Maybe once the class ends I can start knitting in miniature (1:12 scale) again and sell the finished items. Mini cable knits would add a bit of pizzazz that majority of mini knits don't have.


----------



## Salekdarling

Currently sealing the seams on my new backpacking tent, and looking into different foods to take on a two day trip. Starting to put together my first aid kit for my trip too.


----------



## HardCider

Picked up several bricks of 22lr ammo. Don't like having to pay $22.00 a brick but I guess it's a sign of the times. The day will come when you can't get it at any price.


----------



## Viking

HardCider said:


> Picked up several bricks of 22lr ammo. Don't like having to pay $22.00 a brick but I guess it's a sign of the times. The day will come when you can't get it at any price.


Boy do we ever wish it was just $22 a brick, first off I haven't seen a brick in over two years, secondly I just talked to a gun shop that said "when" they come in they sell for $65 and they told me they are only making $5 on that sale. Another gun shop told me that Bush II put the sales of ammo through DOD and they've been metering it out at very small amounts, enough so as to hurt a lot of youth marksmen shooting. We've gotten some fifty round boxes of Remington Thunder but we just hit it right when the ammo was being put on the shelves and what little they got was gone in one hour. I hope things will change for the better but I'm not counting on it. Actually the two most available ammo locally are for .40 S&W and 5.56/.223, Wal-Mart dropped their price on Lake City Federal 420 ammo boxes of 5.56 from $199 down to $179. Anyway, I treat .22 LR ammo like it's made of gold, at least for now.


----------



## musketjim

HardCider said:


> Picked up several bricks of 22lr ammo. Don't like having to pay $22.00 a brick but I guess it's a sign of the times. The day will come when you can't get it at any price.


Already at that point here. We're the end of the food chain. Switched to .22 air rifle. Stacked wood and cleared brush from yard at house. Wanted to go to BOL to see how we came thru the flood, but raining again and another flood watch so working at house.


----------



## tsrwivey

Good news & bad news for us last weekend. Dropped the well pump & got it hooked up. We have water....but the well dries after 30 minutes of having it on full blast. I'm not sure how long it takes to recover yet. Hubby's going to drop the pump deeper & see how that works but we'll likely have to drill a deeper well. vract: We've got water enough to burn so we can start getting things cleaned up.


----------



## HardCider

Viking said:


> Boy do we ever wish it was just $22 a brick, first off I haven't seen a brick in over two years, secondly I just talked to a gun shop that said "when" they come in they sell for $65 and they told me they are only making $5 on that sale. Another gun shop told me that Bush II put the sales of ammo through DOD and they've been metering it out at very small amounts, enough so as to hurt a lot of youth marksmen shooting. We've gotten some fifty round boxes of Remington Thunder but we just hit it right when the ammo was being put on the shelves and what little they got was gone in one hour. I hope things will change for the better but I'm not counting on it. Actually the two most available ammo locally are for .40 S&W and 5.56/.223, Wal-Mart dropped their price on Lake City Federal 420 ammo boxes of 5.56 from $199 down to $179. Anyway, I treat .22 LR ammo like it's made of gold, at least for now.


I treat 22 ammo like it's made of gold as well. Except for archery, I have not shot for the fun of it, for a long time.


----------



## smaj100

Woohoooo the DW is finally a full on prepper convert. We were canning up some zucchini and tomatoes tonight, and the wife was talking canning lots of stuff from the garden like we have been. And said we need to start canning more and freezing less in case we have to bug out to the farm. We have limited solar power and no house yet and the cans can be loaded alot faster than the freezers!

Then she realized what she had said and looked at me and said oh god you've converted me. I used the word bugout and in the right context. LMAO


----------



## notyermomma

I've decided to call a moratorium on stocking up for the moment as I've run out of storage space. If I do wind up moving soon, I can simply readjust once I get into my new space. But I don't want to have piles of stuff sitting around with nowhere to put it. I've switched to informational prepping like research and organizing my stuff instead.

That said ... when I went to the dollar store for a notebook for my class that starts tomorrow, they had glow sticks. Lots of glow sticks. Glow bracelets, glow magic wands, glow toys of different shapes. So I got 5 glow sticks. I may get a couple more before this weekend. They're small enough to tuck in with my existing storage.


----------



## Grimm

Went for my first appointment with my endocrinologist this afternoon. My original GP that diagnosed my thyroid problems misdiagnosed me and was not giving me proper treatment.

I have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. I am taking the proper T4 medication in the proper dose but should also be on a T3 medication for the goiter/swelling. She did a second ultrasound in her office and ordered new blood tests so she can start me on the second medication asap. I did the blood tests before leaving the medical building so I saved time and gas.

Here is where this is a prep. The endocrinologist told me about a website that will price check RX meds for the best prices and if there are any coupons that can be used. She showed me the site and even told me the new medication is best paid for out of pocket because I should always have 3 months on hand. Plus it is less than $25 for 90 days of meds!

www.goodrx.com


----------



## LincTex

Foreverautumn said:


> I also found that those Carbon-Zinc batteries from the Dollar Store are almost USELESS for anything but flashlights and cassette players!


Many years ago, I bought some Dollar General alkaline batteries.

Pleasantly surprised, they lasted longer than Rayovacs, and didn't leak all over when dead. I wonder if they come from the same factory nowadays.


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> Many years ago, I bought some Dollar General alkaline batteries.
> 
> Pleasantly surprised, they lasted longer than Rayovacs, and didn't leak all over when dead. I wonder if they come from the same factory nowadays.


I've had that happen where I bought discount no name alkaline batteries that did lasted far longer than brand named ones. I no longer buy Rayovac or Eveready batteries, in fact I've been really soured with Eveready batteries failing and leaking all over the battery compartments. I called Eveready' customer service and they tried to tell me how great the batteries are now days, they sent me a coupon for a paltry amount considering how many went bad well within the use by dates. Anymore I just use Duracell, Panasonic or even off brands like you've posted about. I think that some of the off brands I've used may come from Panasonic. Can't say as I've ever had a Duracell leak when dead.


----------



## LincTex

tsrwivey said:


> Dropped the well pump & got it hooked up. We have water....but the well dries after 30 minutes of having it on full blast. I'm not sure how long it takes to recover yet.


How much, exactly - - - is "full blast?" How many GPM?

It's possible you'll never use that much "in real life". The well we had on the farm in ND would max out if you opened every single valve on the whole entire farm at one time, which for all practical purposes meant "never". All other times, it did just fine.

.


----------



## Freyadog

ammo yesterday
45
22lr
3030


----------



## tsrwivey

LincTex said:


> How much, exactly - - - is "full blast?" How many GPM?
> 
> It's possible you'll never use that much "in real life". The well we had on the farm in ND would max out if you opened every single valve on the whole entire farm at one time, which for all practical purposes meant "never". All other times, it did just fine.
> 
> .


Not sure. We just turned the pressure up to 50 & turned the 3/4 inch water hose on full blast. It ran 30-45 minutes & held pressure until just before it went dry. I think we're gonna take some buckets with us next time just to get a rough estimate of how many gallons it's producing before it dries up. I'm also curious as to how long it would take it to recover.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Just got back from walking 40+ miles of the AT. Anyone that thinks they can bug out one foot with a 30+lb. backpack and not in top physical shape is in for a rude awakening.
The short section I backpacked through was not easy but doable.
Looking to get a lighter pack and switching from a tent to a hammock with an under quilt. Also, I have a list of things to leave at home. I would say if bugging out on foot, you'd be less likely to fail if you carried below 20lbs and were in good physical condition.


----------



## HardCider

That's awesome. My wife and I love the AT. I have walked sections in Md, Va, WV, and Pa. I found a hammock way lighter and more useful in the East. My wife and I both have a Hennessy Hammock with the under quilt, net and fly.


----------



## Viking

ContinualHarvest said:


> Just got back from walking 40+ miles of the AT. Anyone that thinks they can bug out one foot with a 30+lb. backpack and not in top physical shape is in for a rude awakening.
> The short section I backpacked through was not easy but doable.
> Looking to get a lighter pack and switching from a tent to a hammock with an under quilt. Also, I have a list of things to leave at home. I would say if bugging out on foot, you'd be less likely to fail if you carried below 20lbs and were in good physical condition.


I've seen specials on hiking the AT, looked beautiful. I don't know the highest number of miles I've hiked but I have hiked at 12,000 to 13,000 feet elevation with up to a 60 lb. pack. The first time I hike down to a lake from were I parked at 12,950 ft.with a one man raft, lunch, water and fishing equipment was rather frightening when I started to climb back out, 45 degree angle, walked about 50 ft. and thought I was going to die as I had over 900 ft. to go. I really wasn't sure I'd make it. I was huffing and puffing so hard that a couple of elk I met on the way up just stared at me wondering what was going on. After numerous times hiking on Mt. Evans and other 13,000+ ft. mountains I really began to enjoy being at those elevations.


----------



## notyermomma

Last night I had my first "housing counseling" class. It was fun! 

We're starting with personal finances. As I expected, most of this is going to be old hat to me. I'm there to re-establish important habits that I've let slide. I'm an experiential learner, so the classroom format is going to be a lot more helpful to me than simply going to the library.


----------



## Viking

notyermomma said:


> Last night I had my first "housing counseling" class. It was fun!
> 
> We're starting with personal finances. As I expected, most of this is going to be old hat to me. I'm there to re-establish important habits that I've let slide. I'm an experiential learner, so the classroom format is going to be a lot more helpful to me than simply going to the library.


 One of the things my wife and I learned, especially since attending an off shore conference in early 2001 on personal freedom in connection with economics, investments and tax law, was that there are different psychologies, good and bad, that are used to influence peoples decisions. By coming to understand this we made major changes in the way we do things. The first thing we did was to get out of debt and never generate debt again if at all possible and then we stopped doing a MLM business we had been doing for many years because we saw how upper levels were using those at the bottom to generate their monetary wealth. The psychology they used to do this was not good, but we also saw this in realty investment, which proved out in 2008, and as well stock market investing. The good psychology is actually a biblical one, treating others you do business with as you would want to be treated yourself. Anything I do for others, strangers or friends, I do as if I was doing it for myself.


----------



## Grimm

Used my ebay bucks and got a small 6' x 20" easy set pool. Mostly it is for Roo to splash around in for the summer but can be filled in an emergency. It holds 234 gallons when filled 80%. And it was cheaper than a water bob!


----------



## Dakine

I picked up more silver today
Stopped by a LGS and got some gear on a nice 4th of July sale
Going back on Sat to buy a new Shield .40
setting up an indoor range at my house, SIRT Pro w/ LASR

Now I'm ready to enjoy the holiday weekend!


----------



## tsrwivey

Hubby went back to the land today for a more detailed assessment of the well situation. Starting at static with no usage since last weekend, the well ran 450 gallons in 45 minutes (10 gallons a minute) before it went dry. Waited an hour, then ran 65 gallons before it ran dry. Thinking maybe a cistern tank should do the trick?


----------



## Viking

tsrwivey said:


> Hubby went back to the land today for a more detailed assessment of the well situation. Starting at static with no usage since last weekend, the well ran 450 gallons in 45 minutes (10 gallons a minute) before it went dry. Waited an hour, then ran 65 gallons before it ran dry. Thinking maybe a cistern tank should do the trick?


I am a big advocate of cistern systems even with a good well, pump to and pump out of or better yet elevated cisterns for gravity feed.


----------



## catdog6949

*More good Prep's......*

Picked a few things this week;

.357 2" brl. Revolver with rubber grips
200 rnd's .357 and .38 spc.

12 ga. Folding Stock Mossberg,(for hunting/personal protection)
10 slugs
25 00 buck
2 box's of bird shot

2 water bottles and belt carrier's
Large Frame Pack, w/ game carrier shelf and straps

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


----------



## goshengirl

Grimm said:


> Used my ebay bucks and got a small 6' x 20" easy set pool. Mostly it is for Roo to splash around in for the summer but can be filled in an emergency. It holds 234 gallons when filled 80%. And it was cheaper than a water bob!


At the end of last year's season we were able to get a pool from Big Lots for $35 - 3 ft high by 16 ft in diameter, with a filter and pump. The hubs figured the pump alone was worth that.

I'm with you, a cheap pool is better than a water bob.


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> At the end of last year's season we were able to get a pool from Big Lots for $35 - 3 ft high by 16 ft in diameter, with a filter and pump. The hubs figured the pump alone was worth that.
> 
> I'm with you, a cheap pool is better than a water bob.


I opted for the little pool because Roo is still nervous in deeper water and I wanted her to be able to walk around in it. I want to get a framed above ground pool in a year or so when Roo is more comfortable in the water. I'm thinking 15' x 48"+.

But I'm not complaining about the size. I basically got it for free.


----------



## Dakine

goshengirl said:


> At the end of last year's season we were able to get a pool from Big Lots for $35 - 3 ft high by 16 ft in diameter, with a filter and pump. The hubs figured the pump alone was worth that.
> 
> I'm with you, a cheap pool is better than a water bob.


Interesting, I hadn't seen this bathtub bladder before, but it makes sense and I'm sure it's a great fit for a lot of peoples needs. I prefer 55 gal barrels and I'm going to add a few of those 275g totes. The rabbits go through more water than I do!

One gallon a day is nice on paper, with a bunch of animals and me drinking a daily ration, and cooking and cleaning... I'm going to need a LOT!


----------



## Foreverautumn

LincTex said:


> Many years ago, I bought some Dollar General alkaline batteries.
> 
> Pleasantly surprised, they lasted longer than Rayovacs, and didn't leak all over when dead. I wonder if they come from the same factory nowadays.


Well, these are Sunbeam brand, not even Rayovacs!


----------



## notyermomma

I'm going camping this weekend, strictly for fun. It'll be a good opportunity for me to go through my stuff and see what works, what's missing, and what can be improved upon. 

Oh yeah, and an excuse to eat marshmallows. :droolie:


----------



## ARDon

wife done her bi-weekly grocery shopping for the house, she picked up a few more prep's to add to the pantry. 
(4) cans DAK Ham,
(2) cases Ramen Noodles (1) beef, (1) chicken already re-packaged them & vacuum sealed them in mylar bags. 
(4) cans Cambells Cream Of Chicken Soup, 
(1) 2lb can of Coffee, 
(3) cans of chicken breast meat.
(1) gal canola oil
ordered on-line (5) 2lb cans Augason Farms Emergency Food dehydrated vegetable stew mix (40 servings ea.)
ordered on-line (2) packets of Rocket Mechanical Broadheads (6) 75 gr. Mini Blasters broadheads.
(3) 5gal Food Grade Buckets
(3) 5ga. Gamma Lids


----------



## Freyadog

2 boxes of latex gloves-m/lg
hydration equipment 
jar of mayo
fabric already cut into squares for quilts
3 cases pint canning jars
3 boxes of cookies- 1 for kitchen/ 2 for storage


----------



## Dakine

Freyadog said:


> 2 boxes of latex gloves-m/lg
> hydration equipment
> jar of mayo
> fabric already cut into squares for quilts
> 3 cases pint canning jars
> 3 boxes of cookies- 1 for kitchen/ 2 for storage


as funny as it sounds, I consider the cookies to be serious preps! If something has happened that's causing me to dig into my preps, that probably means stress levels are going to be off the charts.

In my opinion especially at the beginning of something gone horribly wrong, everything including preparing food for the family needs to be simple, with as little fuss and mess to clean up, and tasty. Comfort foods like cookies are a huge plus!


----------



## helicopter5472

I'd almost bet that most of us got goodies stocked away...


----------



## Viking

helicopter5472 said:


> I'd almost bet that most of us got goodies stocked away...


It's an addiction, cookies, chocolate, and I even try to talk my wife into getting freeze dried strawberries or mangoes, but she thinks logically on that and we end up getting freeze dried beef. Oh well, I try.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Finally bit for billet and ordered half a beef. It'll be ready in mid-August.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Today I got 10 food grade buckets and lids. Plan to fill them next weekend when we go to Sam's.


----------



## tsrwivey

Got the well shed siding & roof put on, electric done, & a 10 gallon reserve tank put on it (we'll put a bigger one on later but we had a 10 gal already). All we lack is running line from the pole to the well shed & we'll have both electric & running water at the property :2thumb:


----------



## Dakine

tsrwivey said:


> Got the well shed siding & roof put on, electric done, & a 10 gallon reserve tank put on it (we'll put a bigger one on later but we had a 10 gal already). All we lack is running line from the pole to the well shed & we'll have both electric & running water at the property :2thumb:


Grats! What is the next project after you finish this?


----------



## tsrwivey

Dakine said:


> Grats! What is the next project after you finish this?


Septic. Then we can move the 5th wheel out there & spend the night. Then we build the shop.


----------



## Dakine

nice! !


----------



## Grimm

Picked up 2lbs of coconut flour, canned coconut milk, almond milk, and coconut oil. The change in diet has me worried about all the food stores we have that I can't eat now.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> Picked up 2lbs of coconut flour, canned coconut milk, almond milk, and coconut oil. The change in diet has me worried about all the food stores we have that I can't eat now.


Time to barter? Anyway, you do what you have to do to stay healthy. Back in 1999 my wife and I made a big change in our diets when we went to a blood type diet, it can be tough considering some of our favorites were no noes. For me it was whole wheat bread, peanut butter and chicken, the good news was that we now use almond butter, spelt flour for baking, but on occasion I still eat a bit of chicken, just not the amount I used to eat. What was great for me was in three months I had lost 22+ pounds (I now weigh what I did when I graduated from HS) and the forth month I found I no longer had low blood sugar problems that had plagued me for over 20 years.


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> Time to barter? Anyway, you do what you have to do to stay healthy. Back in 1999 my wife and I made a big change in our diets when we went to a blood type diet, it can be tough considering some of our favorites were no noes. For me it was whole wheat bread, peanut butter and chicken, the good news was that we now use almond butter, spelt flour for baking, but on occasion I still eat a bit of chicken, just not the amount I used to eat. What was great for me was in three months I had lost 22+ pounds (I now weigh what I did when I graduated from HS) and the forth month I found I no longer had low blood sugar problems that had plagued me for over 20 years.


Right now we are trying to slowly change the family's diet to fit what I have to eat and use up any open packages right now. I have 35lbs of flour and I can't eat any of it! BUT I can use it in foods for the rest of the family until it is gone and replace with foods I am allowed.

The change also affects our garden plans for next year. I can not eat goitrogenic foods so cabbage, broccoli, potatoes, strawberries, etc are no nos. I can eat them in very small amounts once in a blue moon. I LOVE these foods more than the carbs so this will hurt the most.


----------



## Dakine

Viking said:


> Time to barter? Anyway, you do what you have to do to stay healthy. Back in 1999 my wife and I made a big change in our diets when we went to a blood type diet, it can be tough considering some of our favorites were no noes. For me it was whole wheat bread, peanut butter and chicken, the good news was that we now use almond butter, spelt flour for baking, but on occasion I still eat a bit of chicken, just not the amount I used to eat. What was great for me was in three months I had lost 22+ pounds (I now weigh what I did when I graduated from HS) and the forth month I found I no longer had low blood sugar problems that had plagued me for over 20 years.


a diet without chicken? yikes!!!

glad you're having so much success though with the modified food choices!


----------



## Dakine

Grimm said:


> Right now we are trying to slowly change the family's diet to fit what I have to eat and use up any open packages right now. I have 35lbs of flour and I can't eat any of it! BUT I can use it in foods for the rest of the family until it is gone and replace with foods I am allowed.
> 
> The change also affects our garden plans for next year. I can not eat goitrogenic foods so cabbage, broccoli, potatoes, strawberries, etc are no nos. I can eat them in very small amounts once in a blue moon. I LOVE these foods more than the carbs so this will hurt the most.


holy crap!! 

that's some huge adjustments. I know you can do it, but the transition sucks! Good luck! :kiss:

(for me it's avocados, I became allergic to them, wasnt until I hit about 30ish, and then PADOW!!!! instant anaphylactic shock. neat stuff  That reminds me, I need to renew my Rx for epi-pens... that is an upside that is totally legit for being a prepper! Rx required, and I have the documented need... guess what's in my trauma bag every time I go to the range or a match...


----------



## tsrwivey

Grimm said:


> Picked up 2lbs of coconut flour, canned coconut milk, almond milk, and coconut oil. The change in diet has me worried about all the food stores we have that I can't eat now.


I just saw Amazon has organic coconut flour on sale 3 pounds for $11.54 on a one time purchase or $9.23 on subscribe & save. I have no idea whether that's a good deal or not. Lol. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...s2&tag=dealssteals-20&linkId=G72EENIM3VRT4WAF


----------



## Hooch

I scored a final few boxes of Pet Armor Pro Plus flea treatment at the local grocery discount store this last weekend. Its a 3 month supply, normal price at walmart is $30.00...at this store on sale for 4.99 a box! So I snagged a few and after payday went back and snagged a few more. My dog now gets trifexis, it is a heartguard, flea tick and internal wormer for a few nasties. He has a yen for chicken and cat candy...so..unfortunetly I have to give him the works. That said...my cats and chickens dont show signs of worms but I cant control the neighbor cats and the hens could pick up worms from wild birds. 

So..as much as I dislike using the stuff on him, I dislike worms worse. When stuff starts falling apart and I can no longer get trifexes..I will at least have a few years worth of good flea treatment at the least. The flea treatment stuff Ive used once every 2 to 3 months as well. They say give every month but Ive found its not necessary here. In other areas perhaps that might not work.


----------



## Grimm

tsrwivey said:


> I just saw Amazon has organic coconut flour on sale 3 pounds for $11.54 on a one time purchase or $9.23 on subscribe & save. I have no idea whether that's a good deal or not. Lol. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...s2&tag=dealssteals-20&linkId=G72EENIM3VRT4WAF


It is close to the price I paid at Trader Joe's- $2.99 a pound.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Went out to process Cornish rocks this morning, and only got 25 of them done. Back out again tomorrow...

Good news is that the final product is as good as what the butcher would have done, and it doesn't cost $200 to run the batch through.


----------



## smaj100

Hooch have you tried Diatamecous earth (sp)? We buy 50lb bags of food grade for several reasons. You can feed it to most animals internally and use it externally. We dust the dogs, cats, pigs and mix it in the sandy area for the chickens. We feed it regularly to the dogs and pigs to help with internal parasites. We haven't had a flea problem in years and no chemicals. We still give the multi dose heart guard.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> Right now we are trying to slowly change the family's diet to fit what I have to eat and use up any open packages right now. I have 35lbs of flour and I can't eat any of it! BUT I can use it in foods for the rest of the family until it is gone and replace with foods I am allowed.
> 
> The change also affects our garden plans for next year. I can not eat goitrogenic foods so cabbage, broccoli, potatoes, strawberries, etc are no nos. I can eat them in very small amounts once in a blue moon. I LOVE these foods more than the carbs so this will hurt the most.


By goitrogenic do you mean things that cause goiters? Do you use nascent iodine? I know that iodine was put in salt a long time ago due to people getting goiters from lack of iodine in their diets. I know that a lot of people have gotten away from using iodized salt due to all the negative stories of how salt is bad for hypertension so a lot of people are once again not getting enough iodine in their diets. I have been seeing a fair amount of people with goiters lately so this makes me wonder about this. As to avoiding certain foods this sounds like things listed in the blood type book by Dr. Peter J. D'Adamo "Eat Right For Your Type" and his updated book "Live Right For Your Type". In his book he lists food types and they are in columns headed by "Beneficial", "Neutral" or "Avoid". My wife being type "O" has real problems with potatoes, bell peppers and other nightshade family vegetables. The blood type book made sense to me considering peoples food allergy reactions. I knew a kid in grade school that had bad reactions to peanut butter, in those days I never heard the term "anaphylactic shock" but knew he could die from the reaction, that was in the early 1950's. I can't help but wonder what additional problems "GMO" foods add to peoples allergy problems. Thank God there's still heirloom veggie seed available.


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> By goitrogenic do you mean things that cause goiters? Do you use nascent iodine? I know that iodine was put in salt a long time ago due to people getting goiters from lack of iodine in their diets.


Yes, by goitrogenic I do mean foods that may cause goiters. I can eat them but they have to be cooked within an inch of being nasty slimy mush. I like my veggies crisp even when cooked so it's better I just cut them out 99%. Also gluten is a big no-no since I have an autoimmune thyroid disease. No gluten sensitivity but by reducing gluten intake it can help with the inflammation in the thyroid and the body.

I don't add extra salt to my foods but I do eat foods high in natural iodine like nori and other sea weeds type foods. I love salty foods but have this thing about not wanting to put it directly on my food myself. Weird, I know.


----------



## 21601mom

Finally ordered the Royal Berkey water filter after a year of having this on my list. Thanks @theberkeyguy for his help!

This is the most solid investment in preps I can make as water is my main focus after moving to TX full time.


----------



## catdog6949

*A few new prep's.....*

Bought 12. 2 L. Bottles of Water! 4 for $3.00!

Also weighed my new frame pack 7 1/2 pounds, but this has a gun sleeve and straps on one side. Also a game strap system and Load shelf! Then went through B.O.B transfered and checked all gear into my New Pack.

Took 4 hr.s weigh's 38 pound's this is with camping gear, B.O.B gear and 2 guns and ammo! Not bad. With out food.

Gave Sleepy Turtle my Tactical bag, and transfered her gear into it 25 with out food!

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


----------



## Hooch

I do keep about 10 pounds of food grade DE around for the hens. I hear it takes care of alot of nasties for the critters and people. My dog is in the water often so Im not sure it would work to well for them...however the cats I will try it on!! thanks!!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

AdmiralD7S said:


> Went out to process Cornish rocks this morning, and only got 25 of them done. Back out again tomorrow...
> 
> Good news is that the final product is as good as what the butcher would have done, and it doesn't cost $200 to run the batch through.


Finishing up 5 more for a total of 30 total. 20 more to go over the next evening or two.


----------



## notyermomma

I came back from my camping trip and frankly, I was pretty pleased with how it went. All my equipment worked, I didn't forget anything indispensable, and I even traded with someone at the next campsite!

The worst thing that befell me was forgetting to wash my dishes before using them. If dishes have been in storage, wash them. Even if they look clean. Yecch! But if having a little dust and cat hair in my tea is the worst thing that can happen on a vacation, I'd call it a big success overall.


----------



## musketjim

Been back at BOL after flood. No damage, excellent location. Water catchment passed big test with rain. Watering system for garden working fine but Miracle Gro sprayer inop. Tore it apart don't know what's up. New one coming this weekend. Shot 6 squirrels. My little dog eats them up. Cheap food, but .22 is mighty dear up here.4 stumps pulled, 2 to go then fishing.


----------



## musketjim

Back at BOL after flood no damage. Water catchment passes big rain. Watering system for garden needs new fertilizer sprayer, otherwise good. 6 squirrels shot, little dog eats them up. .22 is mighty dear tho.


----------



## musketjim

Also 4 stumps pulled, 2 to go, then fishing.


----------



## smaj100

The DW put up 27 pints yesterday of stewed maters. All the ingredients were from our garden. Saved the skins and have those in the dehydrator now to grind them up to try and use the powder as an additive. We usually just toss em to the chickens they love the skins.


----------



## catdog6949

*Did a trade today!*

Been trying too trade an Air Rifle and acessorys for over a month now on Craig's List, finally today someone came thru! We got 6 Mink/Fox Trap's, and 100 rounds .38 spc. And 100 rnds .357!!!

The guy left with a Big Smile, a New Rifle, And we got more Survival Supply's!

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


----------



## musketjim

2 linked stumps pulled loose. I'll probably have to bust them apart to pull them out of the hole. The battle is won but the war goes on.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Working on a fence to let the chickens out and keep the dogs away, planted 11 fruit trees and 6 blueberry bushes early in the spring.








Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm

Picked up the new medication to replace the Synthroid I was taking. Instead of paying $25 a month for my co-pay I paid $5.07 for the Nature-throid. That savings will be used to pay for 90 days of pills outside of insurance. I spent the day getting discount cards and price checking just in case the insurance didn't cover the new medication. My old prescription was tucked into the emergency medication stores in case I need them. I have 2 more refills of the old stuff so I might get those refilled for SHTF.


----------



## musketjim

The war is over and I won, stumps out of hole. Good feeling fishing next.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Grimm said:


> My old prescription was tucked...


I had a spec of dirt on the screen, so my first read through did not have a T there...


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today, I put back another $20 for my ECS (Emergency Cash Stash), and another $20 for my general fund.


----------



## HardCider

Picked up a bunch of rimfire and centerfire


----------



## Grimm

Cleaned out the fridge of foods with gluten, dairy and soy (except Roo's 2% milk). Now I need to figure out what to do with the foods stores with those ingredients.

Ran to the pet store. We were starting to run short on cat litter and hairball cat food. Thank goodness for coupons. 

Then to Costco. Vitamins, deodorant and gluten-free food stores this trip. 

Placed an order online for tapioca flour and coconut aminos. Got a killer deal and shipping was next to nothing. Looks like I'll be placing orders with that site if they keep offering killer prices!

Also added 2 gluten-free cookbooks to my collection. 

Added money to the 'jar' funds, emergency fund and the long term cash stash.


----------



## dixiemama

New clothes line put up. Waiting for the cement to cure.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Grimm said:


> Cleaned out the fridge of foods with gluten, dairy and soy (except Roo's 2% milk). Now I need to figure out what to do with the foods stores with those ingredients.


You may want to consider giving it away to a food bank.



Grimm said:


> Added money to the 'jar' funds, emergency fund and the long term cash stash.


Hey, you're taking a page out of my book, Grimm!


----------



## Viking

Got the metal roof put on the shed two days ago, just in time for a little rain yesterday morning. All that's needed is to trim the gable end flashings. The door opening is ready to mount an exterior door I'm pulling from inside our home, we're replacing it with a half glass door. Should be able to start the battery shelf. Neighbor gave me a pickup truck bed liner which I'll cut up and mount on the shelf for the batteries to sit on. I'm glad to have the roof basically done, this 100+ weather is the pits to work in even though I like hot weather and I do feel better when it stays relatively warm. I don't mind 95 but when it gets in the 100's it's a bit wearing.


----------



## myrtle55

Monday we start building a 16 x 20 shed and same size wood shed. Some of the,wood is from our own trees. Will try and post pics when I can


----------



## Grimm

Picked up some pool shock at the pool place today. Also priced 25lb bags of tablet salt. ($8.99)

Grabbed some seeds while pricing storage totes at Home Depot. I need to start storing our winter bedding in the garage to free up the room in my tiny closet. I'd rather not store the quilts in cardboard boxes for fear of a rodent nest like when we were in the cabin.

On to the grocery store for the week's extras. Saw 25lb bags of tablet salt for $6.99. Grabbed some dairy-free 'yogurt' and coffee 'creamer' to try out. Also treated myself to a pint of Almond milk 'ice cream'. Grabbed one box of gluten free pasta. I am going to be cutting any form of pasta (except paleo) from the menu plan. It was $2.97 a box!!! I did luck out with bacon this week! 1.5lbs in the manager's specials. Nitrate and nitrite free!


----------



## tsrwivey

Hubby got the diesel storage tank off his 1 ton & put on the 2.5 ton truck, the toolbox emptied, & the truck cleaned up. It's ready to sell! The proceeds will be used to get the foundation prepped & poured for the shop at the land. :2thumb:


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Grimm, Sam's Club has 25 pounds of table salt for around $4.00.


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> Grimm, Sam's Club has 25 pounds of table salt for around $4.00.


I'm still just pricing salt right now. I have some stored but want to add several bags before spring.

I haven't looked at Costco's price yet but nice to know Sam's is that cheap.


----------



## Dakine

Congratulations on doing so much work with a specialized diet... that would drive me absolutely insane.

I dont remember seeing salt last time I was at Costco, I'm probably going again this weekend after payday so I'll look again. I also need to compare them for oats, I've started using those as bunny chow, they get a 1/4 cup added to their pellets every few days just to add something different for them and it seems to be a big winner with all of them. 3 of the 4 like carrots, 1 is not impressed. I've got 2 more bunnies on the way, so it will be six total soon, and I still want to get another doe for my Californian... I'm going to need more cages!

Off to Big Lots to see about a sale...


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> Congratulations on doing so much work with a specialized diet... that would drive me absolutely insane.
> 
> I dont remember seeing salt last time I was at Costco, I'm probably going again this weekend after payday so I'll look again. I also need to compare them for oats, I've started using those as bunny chow, they get a 1/4 cup added to their pellets every few days just to add something different for them and it seems to be a big winner with all of them. 3 of the 4 like carrots, 1 is not impressed. I've got 2 more bunnies on the way, so it will be six total soon, and I still want to get another doe for my Californian... I'm going to need more cages!
> 
> Off to Big Lots to see about a sale...


Try bananas with the buns. All of mine loved them.

I know Costco has the Coach's oats and the Quacker's. I have a few bags of them but now I can't eat them. It will be slow going getting Roo to eat them all.


----------



## Gians

Grimm said:


> ......I know Costco has the Coach's oats and the Quacker's. I have a few bags of them but now I can't eat them. It will be slow going getting Roo to eat them all.


Been adding a little bit of dark chocolate on top of our bowls of cooked oatmeal, of course were hooked now 

Strung a clothes line in the garage, dries very fast, in the spring and fall the heat from the car engines should help. Replaced more lawn with wood chips this morning. Water use is lower this year, the "service charge" is by far the biggest part of the bill.


----------



## Grimm

Gians said:


> Been adding a little bit of dark chocolate on top of our bowls of cooked oatmeal, of course were hooked now
> 
> Strung a clothes line in the garage, dries very fast, in the spring and fall the heat from the car engines should help. Replaced more lawn with wood chips this morning. Water use is lower this year, the "service charge" is by far the biggest part of the bill.


Roo likes her oatmeal steel cut with milk and cranberries. No sugar! She says it's too much like "candy" if sugar or sweetener is added.


----------



## Dakine

They like the banana's but it's kind of a waste I guess unless I feel like chowing down a potassium refill the same time I'm giving them treats. I've read that giving more than a slice can get the bunnies hooked on the pure sugar rush they get from banana's so only a slice at a time, and that just means the rest is gonna get mushy or whatever.


----------



## Dakine

Big Lots is stacking 20% off today on top of 30% off of a lot of things marked down. I've been wanting the 6'x8' green house, but when I got there I talked myself out of it, still kind of wish I'd gotten it a little bit, but that's so much bigger than I really need.

I ended up getting what I think is one of their smallest models, it's normally $29.99+tax and I was $18.13 out the door after the stacking coupon and other markdown.

For me at my stage of gardening, this truly is much more practical and it's going to be a lot easier to set up and keep out of the way, so even tho I like getting great deals and would like a bigger green house, I'll do that later, for now this is gonna be perfect for a starter!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Found a used King Kutter 3-pt boom for $50. They're normally around $150 here brand new, and this one just has the normal scrapes from routine use. Can't wait to hook it up to the TO-30 and use it tomorrow for a couple things!


----------



## notyermomma

Since we're having a heat wave, I picked up three pints of gourmet ice cream. They won't make it very far... 

:chilly:


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today I picked up 8 compact fluorescent light bulbs and six conventional bulbs.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Dakine said:


> Big Lots is stacking 20% off today on top of 30% off of a lot of things marked down. I've been wanting the 6'x8' green house, but when I got there I talked myself out of it, still kind of wish I'd gotten it a little bit, but that's so much bigger than I really need.
> 
> I ended up getting what I think is one of their smallest models, it's normally $29.99+tax and I was $18.13 out the door after the stacking coupon and other markdown.
> 
> For me at my stage of gardening, this truly is much more practical and it's going to be a lot easier to set up and keep out of the way, so even tho I like getting great deals and would like a bigger green house, I'll do that later, for now this is gonna be perfect for a starter!


Food for thought, I haven't tried it yet but by putting barrels of water in the gh you can help moderate the temperature, I believe someone on this forum said that even though they were up north through the winter their gh never got below 40 using this passive solar technique and you are storing water at the same time!

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## goshengirl

Dakine said:


> I ended up getting what I think is one of their smallest models, it's normally $29.99+tax and I was $18.13 out the door after the stacking coupon and other markdown.
> 
> For me at my stage of gardening, this truly is much more practical and it's going to be a lot easier to set up and keep out of the way, so even tho I like getting great deals and would like a bigger green house, I'll do that later, for now this is gonna be perfect for a starter!


Dakine, you made a great purchase. You will always find uses for that smaller greenhouse, even when the time comes that you get the larger one. It's a great item to have/use.


----------



## Viking

Foreverautumn said:


> Today I picked up 8 compact fluorescent light bulbs and six conventional bulbs.


If you have a Costco nearby they have three packs of 40 watt LED's for $8.90 and some pennies. We've switched from CFL's to LED's almost exclusively. Actually the 40 watt LED bulbs seem to put out a lot more light energy than their rating says and they only use 7.5 watts. We figure we have cut our overall lighting wattage by 1/2. As to having incandescent bulbs around, I like them for drop lights and pump house to keep things from freezing.


----------



## tsrwivey

We got an offer for hubby's truck already & he posted it for $2000 more than the going price :2thumb: He did that so he'd have some time before the truck was gone since we still don't have the 2.5 ton rigged up to pull our fifth wheel travel trailer yet. That should be enough to prep & pour the slab for the shop with enough left over to get the septic tanks put in with field line ran. Woohoo!!! I'm trying not to get too excited just yet, the deal may very well fall through, but I can't help it. LOL


----------



## musketjim

Bought grandson new fishing pole and myself gardening and forestry tools and 1.5 liter pan for my jetboil. Used giftcards I purchased at an auction for .50 cents on the dollar.artydance: Just noticed they don't have the cents sign on this laptop.


----------



## Grimm

musketjim said:


> Bought grandson new fishing pole and myself gardening and forestry tools and 1.5 liter pan for my jetboil. Used giftcards I purchased at an auction for .50 cents on the dollar.artydance: Just noticed they don't have the cents sign on this laptop.


The cent sign is the alt key and the 4 key.

¢


----------



## notyermomma

I'm giving my mom preps as a housewarming gift!

She just closed on a nice prefab in a senior housing development, and she's in the process of renovations and packing right now. Moving is hungry work, especially when your kitchen has been disassembled ... so I'm giving her a big stack of frozen OAMC meals she can dip into as needed. She doesn't like crockpots, so I'm giving her a couple different kinds of soup from scratch, pulled bbq pork for sliders, a quiche, and a pasta salad. Basically, things that won't heat up the kitchen much. She's pretty excited.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Grimm said:


> Picked up some pool shock at the pool place today. Also priced 25lb bags of tablet salt. ($8.99)
> 
> Grabbed some seeds while pricing storage totes at Home Depot. I need to start storing our winter bedding in the garage to free up the room in my tiny closet. I'd rather not store the quilts in cardboard boxes for fear of a rodent nest like when we were in the cabin.
> 
> On to the grocery store for the week's extras. Saw 25lb bags of tablet salt for $6.99. Grabbed some dairy-free 'yogurt' and coffee 'creamer' to try out. Also treated myself to a pint of Almond milk 'ice cream'. Grabbed one box of gluten free pasta. I am going to be cutting any form of pasta (except paleo) from the menu plan. It was $2.97 a box!!! I did luck out with bacon this week! 1.5lbs in the manager's specials. Nitrate and nitrite free!


Don't mean to stick my two cents in here but if you plan to use the salt for curing meats, etc. you should get the plain salt without iodine.... Just something I read so stocked up on both...


----------



## Grimm

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Don't mean to stick my two cents in here but if you plan to use the salt for curing meats, etc. you should get the plain salt without iodine.... Just something I read so stocked up on both...


I only store salt without iodine. I don't like things added to my salt. Not even garlic salt.


----------



## myrtle55

What is tablet salt?


----------



## tsrwivey

Table salt misspelled?


----------



## Grimm

myrtle55 said:


> What is tablet salt?


----------



## Grimm

tsrwivey said:


> Table salt misspelled?


No. I meant tablet.

It is used in salt filter systems for pools and water softeners.


----------



## myrtle55

Wow, look what I learned today! Thanks


----------



## Grimm

I had to run out for some Pet-Ease for Sebastian. He is stressing out about the skunk family in the orchard so he is forgetting his bathroom manners. They are coming up to the back of the house to dig in my garden for bugs. While out I decided to use some coupons at Target when I got more pet stain spray. (We use to use the homemade stuff but it doesn't work as well on the floors here.)

I walked out of the store with a clearance toy for Winter, clearance toys for the cats (catnip kit tea teabag toys), deodorant, 20 cans of cheap cat food for stores, clearance bottle of pet spray and the items I went to the store for. 

Seb is doing better with no accidents since he got the paw gel this evening. I really don't want to have to take him to the vet for kitty anti depressants. I will if I have to but I have better uses for my money right now. And yes, I know it is not crystals or UTI. He is 100% normal with the only exception being the bad potty habits. I have had toms with crystals and UTIs.


----------



## dixiemama

Got new piglets today! 3 weeks old and Bub has already named them, Hammy and Bacon. We will be getting a breeding sow once E picks which one he wants. 

Don't ask the breed, I don't know. I just know that my granny's lard kettle is old, dirty and HEAVY. It has sat in the barn for over 25 years but is in good shape.


----------



## HardCider

Been working on the farm. Getting permits for a 30x40 metal building, septic and well. Cleared 3 areas for game food plots, put out 50 lbs. of mineral suppliments and 2 game cameras. Once the barn is done, I can move all the stainless tables and sink. Thinking about a big propane tank and a propane stove/oven as well and a 1500 gal water storage tank


----------



## Foreverautumn

dixiemama said:


> Got new piglets today! 3 weeks old and Bub has already named them, Hammy and Bacon. We will be getting a breeding sow once E picks which one he wants.
> 
> Don't ask the breed, I don't know. I just know that my granny's lard kettle is old, dirty and HEAVY. It has sat in the barn for over 25 years but is in good shape.


Bacon and eggs - a day's work for a chicken, a lifetime commitment for a pig...


----------



## dixiemama

I know forever... E grew up raising them but this is mine and Bubs first time. E said he put him in the stall with the dozen piglets and some horseweeds. I would have loved to have seen that! Lol


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Finally got to the Commissary and I am a happy camper... Got tons of stuff real cheap with coupons like pasta for 49 cents a box, cups of instant potatoes for 9 cents... Hamburger Helpers for 25 cents... Large soup cups for 33 cents... lots of stuff like that and way to much to list... My food storage just went up a notch


----------



## JayJay

Beaniemaster--are you in east, middle, or west Ky??


----------



## LincTex

AdmiralD7S said:


> Found a used King Kutter 3-pt boom for $50. Can't wait to hook it up to the TO-30 and use it tomorrow for a couple things!


Add a winch (preferably hand crank....or electric) and a 2-inch "snatch block", and you will find 100's of additional uses for it!

Here's a general idea:
http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=75613&page=2


----------



## Beaniemaster2

JayJay said:


> Beaniemaster--are you in east, middle, or west Ky??


I live way down south by Corbin... about 30 miles from TN... You???


----------



## JayJay

Beaniemaster2 said:


> I live way down south by Corbin... about 30 miles from TN... You???


I'm in Logan County...only 15 miles from Tennessee border.

Lived in Robt. Co., Tennessee for 57 years until the Mexicans took over---moved here 7 years ago.

The folks we bought acreage and a house from in Tennessee, in the 80s, moved to Corbin. Name be Hamlin.


----------



## Grimm

Picked up 10 more cans of cheap cat food, gluten-free flour, '7-day' candle and some clothes for Roo in 5T.

This was all just a quick run to the store.


----------



## myrtle55

What is a 7 day candle. Is there such a thing?


----------



## Grimm

myrtle55 said:


> What is a 7 day candle. Is there such a thing?


http://originalbotanica.com/ritualc...2ZAmiu9KwVdaLSiHVrA_lt_ZKPYE9StmwBxoCEpfw_wcB










I got it on clearance for 50¢. I grabbed one last week but they only had the one. When I saw the second on sale I snatched it too!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Today I bought 4 huge bottles of Listerine for $1.25 off each, 50 lb pinto beans, 50 lb rice, 27 lb baking soda, 25 lb salt, 80 bottles of water, 90 rolls tp, 600 paper plates, 6 lb rotini and I am about to start canning tomatoes from the garden.


----------



## Grimm

Ran a bunch of errands this morning. Stopped at Trader Joe's for some gluten-free brownie mix, almond flour, chicken stock, veggies and almond butter. Their prices are low compared to the regular grocery stores and they have more selection.

Before the errands to the stores we went and picked out a new farm pup. She is 4 weeks today and a total love bug. She snuggled right in when I held her. As of right now I am calling her Summer. She is Winter's little sister. Same mom and dad. We pick her up Aug 9th.

While spending time with the puppies I got to meet Winter's litter mate, Jr. He is black and white and small framed. Same cute face and floppy ears. Winter is bigger than her brother and I think she'll be bigger than Summer too.


----------



## musketjim

picked up 2 chains for my small chain saw at a good price and picked up a chain saw sharpener that will set file at correct angles for both my saws. Time to learn how to sharpen chains instead of paying to get them done or buying new ones. Should have done this years ago.


----------



## Viking

musketjim said:


> picked up 2 chains for my small chain saw at a good price and picked up a chain saw sharpener that will set file at correct angles for both my saws. Time to learn how to sharpen chains instead of paying to get them done or buying new ones. Should have done this years ago.


I've been sharpening my chains from the time I first owned a chain saw before the chisel chains came out. The biggest problem I've run across is getting quality files, the hardness of chains can often dull a file rather quickly if they aren't hard enough. Anyway, it's good to have a number of files on hand. I have an 81 year old friend that thinks guys like us can't get a chain sharpened properly and that they must be sharpened with a machine so every cutter is perfect, I say that is BS.


----------



## musketjim

Viking said:


> I've been sharpening my chains from the time I first owned a chain saw before the chisel chains came out. The biggest problem I've run across is getting quality files, the hardness of chains can often dull a file rather quickly if they aren't hard enough. Anyway, it's good to have a number of files on hand. I have an 81 year old friend that thinks guys like us can't get a chain sharpened properly and that they must be sharpened with a machine so every cutter is perfect, I say that is BS.


I'm anxious to try this new gizmo as I've had problems with the angles before. This is a new skill for me that I definitely want to perfect.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I bought 4 more solar cells today. Hmm...a couple more years at this, I think, and I'll be able to power much of my apartment!


----------



## goshengirl

Foreverautumn said:


> I bought 4 more solar cells today. Hmm...a couple more years at this, I think, and I'll be able to power much of my apartment!


Mind sharing a link as to what you got? I've dropped the research on this subject (only because there are so many other things going on) but one of these days I'm going to jump in the deep end when it comes to solar.


----------



## goshengirl

Grimm said:


> http://originalbotanica.com/ritualc...2ZAmiu9KwVdaLSiHVrA_lt_ZKPYE9StmwBxoCEpfw_wcB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it on clearance for 50¢. I grabbed one last week but they only had the one. When I saw the second on sale I snatched it too!


I love that these come already in a container. No need to look for a candle dish or jar or whatever - just light it and set it out. Can't beat that! :2thumb:


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> I love that these come already in a container. No need to look for a candle dish or jar or whatever - just light it and set it out. Can't beat that! :2thumb:


You can even buy the refills!


----------



## Freyadog

Preps this week:
silver
salt
sugar
cereal
dry milk
evaporated milk
mayonnaise
Swiss Miss cocoa


We would have done more but our little four legged baby boy(cat Cruiser) had to be put to sleep due to kidney failure and then we had him cremated. He now resides next to Freya's ashes on a shelf under our tv.

tried a new loaf bread recipe out using fresh ground wheat berries. great taste and texture.


----------



## goshengirl

Freya, I'm sorry about Cruiser. Our fur babies are such a part of our families, aren't they?


----------



## Freyadog

goshengirl said:


> Freya, I'm sorry about Cruiser. Our fur babies are such a part of our families, aren't they?


Absolutely right. Cruiser was a bottle baby and this has almost broken Thumper and I. He was only 4 and no signs of anything amiss until the night before we rushed him into the vet.


----------



## myrtle55

I have never had much luck with those candles burning more than about an inch down. Then they extinguish themselves.


----------



## Grimm

myrtle55 said:


> I have never had much luck with those candles burning more than about an inch down. Then they extinguish themselves.


Easy and cheap fix.

You will need a metal kabob skewer and zinc core candle wicking.

Drive the skewer into the candle next to the existing wick. If you leave the candle next to a heater or warm stove it will be soft enough to make this very easy. Next feed a piece of the zinc core wicking into the hole all the way to the bottom of the jar.

Since zinc core wicking burns hotter then the wick in the candle you may end up going through it faster.


----------



## notyermomma

Grimm said:


> Before the errands to the stores we went and picked out a new farm pup. She is 4 weeks today and a total love bug. She snuggled right in when I held her.


Hey now, you can't offer a story like that without some photos. I'm dyin' here!

As for me, I found a vacuum food sealer at Goodwill for $10. It's pretty nice! The only problem is that once I brought it home I realized I have no idea what to use it on. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Grimm

notyermomma said:


> Hey now, you can't offer a story like that without some photos. I'm dyin' here!
> 
> As for me, I found a vacuum food sealer at Goodwill for $10. It's pretty nice! The only problem is that once I brought it home I realized I have no idea what to use it on. Suggestions anyone?


I buy meat in bulk and seal it all in meal sized portions to freeze. I also have the jar attachment and seal dried goods in jars.


----------



## musketjim

Nice 10 mile bike ride to gym, then leg and shoulder workout, then ride home. Started cleaning up around yard here at home after so much work at BOL. Cut some firewood, but I'm about 3 years ahead so may cover and split next year. Weeded garden, definitely needed it. Now watching the best of The Ultimate Warrior, loved that guy.:2thumb: Along with Ravishing Rick Rude and Mr. Perfect. :2thumb:Those are WWF Wrestlers for those who don't know.


----------



## Grimm

notyermomma said:


> Hey now, you can't offer a story like that without some photos. I'm dyin' here!
> 
> As for me, I found a vacuum food sealer at Goodwill for $10. It's pretty nice! The only problem is that once I brought it home I realized I have no idea what to use it on. Suggestions anyone?


You can also use the sealing strip to heat seal mylar bags for long term storage.


----------



## tsrwivey

Cut down a few trees & trimmed some limbs & got the travel trailer moved out to the land yesterday. Just waiting on the electric company to do their part.


----------



## headhunter

Grandma's elevated garden has begun to produce. She says it will be better organized next year. Much to my surprise she has requested a second one for next year. She likes the fact she can get it weeded in ten minutes.
She and the grand daughter went garage saleing and dragged me a long. She found two pots-one enamel and the other a copper clad. Stubborn grandpa who didn't really want to go found a Colombia blaze jacket and a reversible vest for the grandson (total $11) and a Craftsman 1 hp 12 speed floor mounted drill-press ($30). Yes, I checked to see if it runs and the shaft runs true. It has a little light rust and I'm happier than a pig in mud!


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today, I bought 4 more single-solar cell lamps. a mini first aid kit for my EDC, and two elastic support bandages.


----------



## Tacitus

Fighting to keep my job lately, so I've done no prepping for a few months...trying to save money just in case.

My father was getting rid of these, though (or ones that look like them), and he gave them to me. Think I'll swap them out for some full tanks.


----------



## smaj100

tacitus,

If you can find someplace close that refills propane it's cheaper than the exchange. I try to refill mine and only exchange when they get rusty or a valve fails. A local farm store, camp ground or propane place should do the trick.


----------



## Viking

Tacitus said:


> Fighting to keep my job lately, so I've done no prepping for a few months...trying to save money just in case.
> 
> My father was getting rid of these, though (or ones that look like them), and he gave them to me. Think I'll swap them out for some full tanks.


Depending on how long they've been around they may have the old valve without the cutoff float. I have read or heard also that even the new valves will have to be replaced every so many years but I've not had the tank date stampings checked on any of our tanks since getting the tanks with the new valves but that may be forthcoming.


----------



## Tacitus

Good info, folks. 

I went ahead and swapped them out for new propane tanks. The ones I had were old and of uncertain quality (rusty, hadn't been used in a long time, etc.), and I wanted new (or newer) ones that had presumably been tested recently. (I assume they have to do some testing or verification of the mechanisms on these things before they hand them out.)

When I use these two up, though, I will get them refilled for cheaper.


----------



## Genevieve

Just want to remind folks that back to school/college sales are now going on ( school starts here aug 18th this year). That means savings on storage containers, organizing products, towels, sheets, and office supplies( like labels, permanent markers for labeling storage).
Also there will probably be tax free days on clothes and such for back to school.

Just wanted to get that out there


----------



## myrtle55

Question, not sure this is right thread tho....what sort of soft goods (sheets, towels clothes, etc) do you have in your preps? Not what's in house, or another living space, but stuff stored with other preps


----------



## tsrwivey

I keep a lot of extra sheets, blankets, quilts, towels, washcloths, & hand towels in my regular storage. I buy good quality stuff so they will last 10+ years or more. Our house is stocked with a good supply and our fifth wheel travel trailer has enough to last through two weeks of normal usage without washing anything. What's stored on the trailer changes with the seasons. We have some wool blankets, emergency blankets, & extra washcloths that are just for SHTF but that's it.


----------



## Genevieve

at the time I was collecting I had made sure I bought all the white sheets I could find at cheap prices. not only for bedding and such but also if needed for bandages. I picked up towels at the goodwill and yardsales really cheap and I have them stored in large totes with lavender. I snatch up any wool blankets I come across because not only can you use them for bedding but you can make coats out of them and even more clothing and also as the middle for some nice heavy quilts. same for fleece you can make clothes and also use it as backings for quilts.
I found a whole bolt of white t-shirt fabric for only $8 at the goodwill one time and definitely grabbed that! lol

I keep all extras like that in totes with lavender inside with it. You can also use patchouli that you've grown and dried. it keeps bugs away too.


----------



## headhunter

Grandma retrieved an order from the Post Office in town. I had gotten ahold of Bushnell, the owner's of Uncle Mikes, and found that it is possible to order parts for Uncle Mike's shoulder holsters. Saves money from buying a new one.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today, I put back $200 into savings, another $20 towards my general fund. and another $20 into my Emergency Cash Stash.


----------



## Viking

Went out while it was still cool this morning and cut a bunch of weeds, mowed the field yesterday morning, neither really needed to be cut because it was mostly knapweed which doesn't burn all that good when it's green and it stays pretty much green all summer, thing is the place looks a lot neater trimmed up and mowed. Also had the neighbors' son help me hang the door on the tool/solar equipment shed. It's been great having cooler nites as that's the only way we have the home cooled, got down to 69 degrees inside, just now the temp was 75 and that's with a near 100 degree day.


----------



## tsrwivey

Working two 14 hour shifts of overtime this weekend = more money for prepping projects! :2thumb: It's making for a long couple of weeks, working 12 days straight & 138 hours.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Just bought 4 MORE solar cell thingies today; these just swing a teddy bear on a swing, but that's okay! I'm just after the solar cells and the batteries, anyway!


----------



## Dakine

Foreverautumn said:


> Today, I put back $200 into savings, another $20 towards my general fund. and another $20 into my Emergency Cash Stash.


my plans for emergency stash which I call "feed the safe" are FRN's but anything that is "savings" I put into silver. I can easily be persuaded to SPEND "money" but once I convert it to PM's... no way jose!!!! that's my future!

Now it's REAL savings.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to Costco for chicken and a few gallons of vinegar. Not much for stores. 

Stopped at Ace for a snake and grabbed some half gallon jars.  I have been wanting some of these! 

A quick run to the grocery store to discover they are clearing out their gluten free food selections for new items. I dug around in the bins to come out with a box of GF hamburger noodle mix. Not much since the bulk of it had soy on the ingredients lists. Also grabbed 2 more 7 day candles from the clearance bins for 50¢ each. To top off my shopping I grabbed 20 more cans of cheap cat food.

Winter came home from the vet. She is now sterile. Mopy and boycotting her normal food but fine. But what dog wouldn't want to only eat scraps and people foods. She wants to chase birds when she is outside but I have to watch her sutures. Now I'll only have to worry about Summer getting spayed when she hits 5-6 months. I might wait til after the holidays as that is when she'll be old enough.

Added to the jar funds, emergency fund and long term savings.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Dakine said:


> my plans for emergency stash which I call "feed the safe" are FRN's but anything that is "savings" I put into silver. I can easily be persuaded to SPEND "money" but once I convert it to PM's... no way jose!!!! that's my future!
> 
> Now it's REAL savings.


Now, THAT'S an idea! I keeps toying with that idea, but I want to build up at least 6 months worth of living expenses in cash before I want to consider PMs, at least at this point. My savings, unfortunately, have dwindled down to about half that.

But then again, every week I put whatever pocket change I've accumulated into a few (huge) tootsie roll banks. By the time they're all full I should have enough saved up for good ounce of gold, or a pound (or two) of silver.

Of course, in the meantime, I'm also saving up for new tires, my registration renewal coming up this March, etc...


----------



## nightwing

This is common sense to save money we all need to try to have some cash 
no one knows how this will play out.

a long extended economic malaise that we still have to pay tax on our homes 
and there are always expenses and people who have faith in paper money.
and some things people will be willing to sell for paper on the off chance 
it will have a value over what they may deem useless to themselves.

Up and till the flag goes up or the banks run dry we all have to act and plan 
like tomorrow will be the same as yesterday after all it has been for a long time.
I do not mean this in any mean spirited way but 911 was a non event --
LOOKING BACK on it if you were not a certain group of people and lived 
in specific areas.
like a tidal wave it is horrible but if your in Kansas and not effected 
you will still have to get up and go to work in the morning.
Horrible things happen everyday to everyone life it tough sometimes 
brutal but there are always those who are not directly touched.
so dwelling on a negative past or future event that is yet to happen can 
be depressing or cause anxiety and there is no point in that we have been on the brink many times since the 1950's and did not know it and it can or will 
happen again.

We need to stay positive and as the prayer goes help us to accept 
those things we cannot change or in my mind do all we can to make the best of it, or look forward to a better day.


----------



## Grimm

Planning my next fabric and yarn destash. Not getting rid of them but planning projects to use up what I have so I can get new yarn and fabrics. 

I was stupid YEARS ago and donated a lot of my yarn stash to make room for new yarn. Well, I now have a 'use it or lose it' out look on these things rather than 'I just don't want/like it any more- you take it'. 

I want to finish the cable afghan knit-along before I start a granny square patch blanket for my bed out of my cotton yarns. I figure a new summer blanket is in order since the washing machine keeps eats my store bought ones!


----------



## Genevieve

Hubby stops by where we buy pm's once a week to see if they have any out. if so he buys up the silver 1 ounce coins and ingots.

I'd rather have those than frns saved and they don't break the bank or our pockets to pick up a coin or two at a time. we never miss the money. as a matter of fact, once I go thru all the loose change we have in the candy bucket (lol) to look for scrap silver, I take it to the bank for the notes and then give it to hubby to use for the silver coins. very easy way to get money to do it using spare change


----------



## Genevieve

I've just been working on processing food for us for the winter. It's going to be in the 70's this week here so I'll roast a turkey for us and make room in the freezer. It's a good size and I'll be able to get a good few meals out it for us plus the broth for other meals ( instead of canned which is too salty for me). I'm thinking of making some bbq turkey sandwiches and coleslaw this week.

Speaking of which I was checking the farmer's almanac and it looks like it's going to be a cool wet august. I need to get some more cabbage seeds started so I can get them in the bed. It's really good for you and dries up great for soups and shredded for coleslaw( pepper slaw and for regular I thaw it and then let it soak in ice water to crisp it back up a bit) it keeps well for the winter in the freezer


----------



## dixiemama

Was just given 4 dozen pint jars. Lots of canning this week!


----------



## myrtle55

What is frn?


----------



## Viking

myrtle55 said:


> What is frn?


Federal Reserve Notes, US dollars that have a questionable future.


----------



## nightwing

Genevieve said:


> I've just been working on processing food for us for the winter. It's going to be in the 70's this week here so I'll roast a turkey for us and make room in the freezer. It's a good size and I'll be able to get a good few meals out it for us plus the broth for other meals ( instead of canned which is too salty for me). I'm thinking of making some bbq turkey sandwiches and coleslaw this week.
> 
> Speaking of which I was checking the farmer's almanac and it looks like it's going to be a cool wet august. I need to get some more cabbage seeds started so I can get them in the bed. It's really good for you and dries up great for soups and shredded for coleslaw( pepper slaw and for regular I thaw it and then let it soak in ice water to crisp it back up a bit) it keeps well for the winter in the freezer


Hell can some turkey


----------



## Grimm

Picked up some Hyland's kids cold and flu tablets and some kids rescue remedy. I want to make sure I have all the needed meds and supplies for cold and flu season. I'd hate for Roo to actually get sick and I'm not ready with every possible remedy or supply.


----------



## Dakine

myrtle55 said:


> What is frn?





Viking said:


> Federal Reserve Notes, US dollars that have a questionable future.


A monetary system that doesn't have a base standard (gold) is "fiat"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_money

various countries, major economic powers, are already working on replacing the USD/ the FRN the FIAT piece of crap "currency" with something... more tangible. Something that actually means something besides the "full faith and backing of the US .Gov"

meanwhile, we continue to devalue our own currency.

I wonder what will happen when all those BILLIONS of dollars overseas come home to the US and our dollar is worth... NOTHING.

Water, food, defenses, wealth preservation...

make good decisions.


----------



## notyermomma

It's official! Ebola has lit a fire under my butt, and I'm back in the game.

Today I found a 6 quart pressure canner at the thrift store for $10. And a dozen quart mason jars for $5. Then I hit the dollar store for some assorted cans and other supplies.

I also did an inventory of what I have so far, which I may share in a separate thread when I have more time. I found good news and bad news ... the good news is that I have more than I thought. The bad news is that I see just how little it really is. I'll just keep going. Progress, not perfection.


----------



## LilRedHen

Made my first salve today, plantain and tried it out on a two day old wasp sting that was itching like crazy and some places on Rooster's face and arms. It helps the sting for a little while and took the redness away from a place that the Rooster had been scratching on his face.


----------



## Ozarker

Cleared off shelving in the garage with plans to fill them up again, LOL. There is a gene in my family that keeps us from throwing things away that could remotely be useful, but I decided that stuff like a 20 year old leaking garden hose wasn't really needed. I have canned goods that have just been boxed up, that will finally make to real shelves to be organized! 

At the same time I'm working on my tilt utility trailer turning it into an expedition worthy trailer, propane, pressurized water storage, fuel, platform over storage area, can still carry the dual sport or cruiser with sides that fold out for a base for an RTT type 4 season hard sided tent. Solar, battery bank, heat and A/C is the plan. It's an all steel trailer so stage one is cleaning it up, taking a wire brush the to the floor and frame knocking off paint and surface rust that's been appearing.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> Picked up some Hyland's kids cold and flu tablets and some kids rescue remedy. I want to make sure I have all the needed meds and supplies for cold and flu season. I'd hate for Roo to actually get sick and I'm not ready with every possible remedy or supply.


We're firm believers in Hyland #10 and Rhus Tox, great for killing muscle and joint pain. As to flu and cold, ever since my wife and I started following the blood type diet and using hydrogen peroxide we just don't get sick anymore.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I brought home 6 more Tyvek coveralls for my husband.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to the petstore for puppy food (Summer comes home next weekend), cat food, cat litter, pill pockets (Winter doesn't like the homemade ones) and a new dog toy for the puppy. $20 after coupons.

Stopped at the Safeway by the petstore. Grabbed some pasta sauce- Classico seems to have gone back to their old jar design. They fit regular canning lids and bands again! Grabbed 6 jars.  Also got some paper based cat litter. Miss Bailey is boycotting the walnut litter so I want to try a softer litter to see if it helps.

The pharmacy filled my old thyroid prescription so I picked it up. I'd rather have it and not need it than not have my meds at all!

Then a stop at the Safeway by the house on the way home. The two stores have different inventory and run different sales. Grabbed gluten free pasta, coconut milk, raw cane sugar, thai sweet potato soup, and the normal produce. 

I had grabbed some bleach wipes, hand sanitizer, two 7 day candles, eye wash, and kids Pepto tablets. I forgot which store I got it all at.

I still have a run tomorrow for duct tape and trash bags.


----------



## musketjim

Finally treated canvas wall tent and had a couple good sunny days for it to soak in and dry.  Put it away just in time, started raining again. Record summer for rain what a ripoff up here with such a short summer.vract: Picked up some OSB to take to BOL next week to start skirting cabin. Also picked up berry picker scoop so I can pick large blueberry field clean next week. We discovered this field while looking for a tree stand area.


----------



## ras1219como

Well there is nothing like a bout of bronchitis knocking you on your keister for a week to let you know you're missing a few things from the store room.

Stocked up on vapo-rub, cough drops, zinc tablets, and I'm going to make sure I buy some replacement thermometer batteries 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## catdog6949

*Prepp's....and More Prep's*

Have had a Busy week, picked up,
On Teu.

.22 Heritage Ruff Rider w/ 50rnds

The in the Last 2 day's;

2 food safe bucket's w/lid's
Re-packed my food into them
A Bike Cable and Lock to Secure something's Better

2 -30mm ammo cans
A holster for the .22 Heritage
2 - Waterproof Survival orange storrage pod's w/ compass in the lid
4- ammo holders(each hold's 100 rnd's) need some more!

And the Frosting on the Cake! 1,000 rnds "Winchester", Black Copper coated Long Rifle!!!

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## nightwing

Cool everyone is doing great stuff I am picking up a gizzy to hold open 
zip lock plastic bags I know it is not as exciting as some others 
BUT i am so ready all I can do now is make sure I keep my stock rotated.

I am waiting on a garage sale with a large box of 16 penny nails or duplex 
nails other than that I am doing ok on most anything I can think of or expect.


----------



## Grimm

Started editing my inventory spread sheet. It needs to be a bit more detailed. I try to inventory supplies at least twice a year. I haven't done it since the move in April. I figured this will be the time to get my spread sheets in order first then get a crackin'.


----------



## Genevieve

Picked up 3 tons of pellets today. We don't wait until the last minute to get our supply for the winter.










I want to give everyone who uses wood pellets a heads up. We got to where we were buying the pellets and there was a delivery of them going on. Hubby went in to pay and once he came out the driver started to talk to us since we had the 5 ton with us.

He told us that not only does he drive and deliver the Lignetics pellets( made here in WV) but he also delivers the wood dust for the factory to make them. He told us the guy who runs the factory is having a very hard time finding the dust. He told us the guy is willing to pay more than he usually does just to get some to make more pellets.

He said that if we want to have enough pellets for the season to get them now (which we did. 3 tons). He said he told the owner of the hardware store where we buy them that and so he's ordered twice as much as he usually does.










Just wanted to pass on what was told to us.

Best to think of winter heat now when everyone else still has their heads in the summer clouds.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got myself, the wife and the kid backpacking hammocks, and we all now have some decent knives too. 
So, I also outfitted our backpacks to be able to just put them on and go at a moments notice. They are right near other seasonal clothing in ditty bags to switch out to. The result are bags that are fully supplied and multi seasonal. 

Stocked up on fishing lures, string and hooks on clearance. 

Got some more heirloom seeds in the ground for our fall garden. We had to evict some bumble bees living near my side garden that got pretty aggressive and gave me a nasty sting. I hated to do it but they were too riled up when I was just pulling some weeds. 

The next couple of weeks I'll try to get some things ready for the fall, then it's back to the brain preps.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

2 pounds pool shock, a roll of duct tape and 2 pkgs each of underwear and socks for hubby. He said he has enough to last rest of his life now.

Also 3 cases of half pint and 1 case of pint Mainstay jars for the Christmas presents I am making.


----------



## myrtle55

catdog6949 said:


> Have had a Busy week, picked up,
> On Teu.
> 
> .22 Heritage Ruff Rider w/ 50rnds
> 
> The in the Last 2 day's;
> 
> 2 food safe bucket's w/lid's
> Re-packed my food into them
> A Bike Cable and Lock to Secure something's Better
> 
> 2 -30mm ammo cans
> A holster for the .22 Heritage
> 2 - Waterproof Survival orange storrage pod's w/ compass in the lid
> 4- ammo holders(each hold's 100 rnd's) need some more!
> 
> And the Frosting on the Cake! 1,000 rnds "Winchester", Black Copper coated Long Rifle!!!
> 
> Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle :2thumb: :2thumb:


Where in the Pac nw did u find these awsome finds?


----------



## notyermomma

Two cases of 35 water bottles!
And assorted protein bars, "milk," and other storables.

July was a _very_ expensive month for me, so I think I'm done for August unless some completely irresistible deal comes along.


----------



## nightwing

Genevieve said:


> Picked up 3 tons of pellets today. We don't wait until the last minute to get our supply for the winter.
> 
> I want to give everyone who uses wood pellets a heads up. We got to where we were buying the pellets and there was a delivery of them going on. Hubby went in to pay and once he came out the driver started to talk to us since we had the 5 ton with us.
> 
> He told us that not only does he drive and deliver the Lignetics pellets( made here in WV) but he also delivers the wood dust for the factory to make them. He told us the guy who runs the factory is having a very hard time finding the dust. He told us the guy is willing to pay more than he usually does just to get some to make more pellets.
> 
> He said that if we want to have enough pellets for the season to get them now (which we did. 3 tons). He said he told the owner of the hardware store where we buy them that and so he's ordered twice as much as he usually


Good catch I always try to buy out of season you can get some great deals that way.
Sometimes you don't realize it until you hear what people are paying during peak usage then you bask in the glow ---- of a warm fire while 
they freeze their tukus off artydance:


----------



## Viking

myrtle55 said:


> Where in the Pac nw did u find these awsome finds?


That was the question that ran across my mind as well, down here in S.W. Oregon 22 LR ammo is nearly as rare as hens teeth and when we do find it the gun shops are only allowing two 50 round boxes per day per family. I've yet to see a 500-525 round brick in the last two years.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Genevieve said:


> Picked up 3 tons of pellets today. We don't wait until the last minute to get our supply for the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to give everyone who uses wood pellets a heads up. We got to where we were buying the pellets and there was a delivery of them going on. Hubby went in to pay and once he came out the driver started to talk to us since we had the 5 ton with us.
> 
> He told us that not only does he drive and deliver the Lignetics pellets( made here in WV) but he also delivers the wood dust for the factory to make them. He told us the guy who runs the factory is having a very hard time finding the dust. He told us the guy is willing to pay more than he usually does just to get some to make more pellets.
> 
> He said that if we want to have enough pellets for the season to get them now (which we did. 3 tons). He said he told the owner of the hardware store where we buy them that and so he's ordered twice as much as he usually does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pass on what was told to us.
> 
> Best to think of winter heat now when everyone else still has their heads in the summer clouds.


GEEZ, GENEVIEVE! You don't screw around, do you??? :eyebulge: Next thing you know, you'll be using a SEMI! 

I'M NOT WORTHY! I'M NOT WORTHY!!!!


----------



## tsrwivey

We have power at the land now!!! :woohoo: :woohoo: We spent all day out there today burning brush & cleaning up the limbs from the trees hubby cut to prepare for the shop slab. We moved the fifth wheel out there so now we have somewhere to sit a spell, get cooled down, eat, & rest. It was really nice! There are a lot of hickory trees out there. I hope we like hickory nuts!

Ordered about 6 months worth of powdered milk & some FD fruit. Man, have prices went up!


----------



## Grimm

Saw a killer deal on coffee at the store yesterday and found some coupons to get an even better deal. Went back today to get some more and the store changed the deal! You had to have the store's app on your smartphone to get the deal. I don't have a smart device so I said screw it. I did get 3 cases of water for the pantry and 8 more pounds of raw cane sugar. So that makes a total of 20lbs of sugar this weekend. 

Stopped at target to see what kind of deals they had on school supplies. 50¢ for a box of 24 Crayola crayons- grabbed 2 boxes. Otherwise not much other than the trendy 2 pocket folders. I passed on those.


----------



## catdog6949

*myrtle55.... and viking...and anyone else.....*

I called around a lot, did not get far! But, decided too go too all the local gun shop's and sporting good's finally found Outdoor emporium had federal 500 boxes (1- box customer) also CCI 100 rnd boxes ( 1-box) , american eagle 50 rnd (3- boxes ), then looked around on the internet.

So bought a few boxes there , because, all I had with the pistol was 50 rnd's , then the internet had several people with .22 for sale on, "Armslist", found one that had a 1,000 rnds left. So I told him let's do it!

It reminds me, I did notice there are a Lot of People buying it up and then reselling it for a lot more! So you have too walk away sooner or later with patience you'll find a good deal!

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


----------



## goshengirl

tsrwivey said:


> There are a lot of hickory trees out there. I hope we like hickory nuts!


I've heard hickory nut brittle is good - look for recipes for peanut brittle and substitute in hickory nuts.


----------



## Genevieve

tsrwivey said:


> We have power at the land now!!! :woohoo: :woohoo: We spent all day out there today burning brush & cleaning up the limbs from the trees hubby cut to prepare for the shop slab. We moved the fifth wheel out there so now we have somewhere to sit a spell, get cooled down, eat, & rest. It was really nice! There are a lot of hickory trees out there. I hope we like hickory nuts!
> 
> Ordered about 6 months worth of powdered milk & some FD fruit. Man, have prices went up!


I've noticed the price increase myself. There for a while ( couple years back) I could manage a buy once a month but now I have to pick and choose what I want to buy more carefully and then only maybe 3 times a year. I'm just glad that I got the majority when I did years back.

For the first time in 2 years the walnut trees around here are producing nuts and with the price of those at the stores I will be picking them up and putting them in the driveway to run over them to get the hulls off, then I'll lay them out on newspaper in the greenhouse to dry more


----------



## tsrwivey

I remember shelling walnuts with my grandparents every fall. They picked up walnuts from all over, shelled them, then sold them. Those husks will stain your hands big time. After they removed the nuts, they used the hulls for their driveway.


----------



## squerly

Tossed a few pounds of peaches in hot water for 90 seconds, then moved them to cold water. The skin pealed right off! Who would have figured? Took the skinned peach, removed the pit and quartered the peach. Tossed them into a mild solution of lemon juice and water. (1/4 cup lemon juice and 4 cups of water) Then moved them to a plastic freezer bag and into the freezer. 

Hey, it's my first time! Hope I did it right.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> Saw a killer deal on coffee at the store yesterday and found some coupons to get an even better deal. Went back today to get some more and the store changed the deal! You had to have the store's app on your smartphone to get the deal. I don't have a smart device so I said screw it. I did get 3 cases of water for the pantry and 8 more pounds of raw cane sugar. So that makes a total of 20lbs of sugar this weekend.
> 
> Stopped at target to see what kind of deals they had on school supplies. 50¢ for a box of 24 Crayola crayons- grabbed 2 boxes. Otherwise not much other than the trendy 2 pocket folders. I passed on those.


I hate store sales that have restrictions, we walked out of a Sears store a few years back because they wouldn't give us a sale discount on a front loader Whirlpool washer and dryer, we would have had to sign up for their Sears Card to get the sale price. We have not gone back to Sears since then, as far as we're concerned if they are having troubles they deserve it for the crappy customer service.


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> I hate store sales that have restrictions, we walked out of a Sears store a few years back because they wouldn't give us a sale discount on a front loader Whirlpool washer and dryer, we would have had to sign up for their Sears Card to get the sale price. We have not gone back to Sears since then, as far as we're concerned if they are having troubles they deserve it for the crappy customer service.


2 years ago when I bought my washer and dryer I went to Sears first because my folks told me about the great deal they got on their new set a few months prior. Turns out the 'deal' was for Sear card members on the most expensive set they sell! I just wanted a basic top loader washer and energy efficient dryer with sensor dry. They even tried to charge me for delivery! I walked out. The sales manager tried to chase me offering more discounts- I just needed to have the Sears card. F*CK THAT.

I walked across the street to Best Buy and got the same set for $500 less, free delivery and 5 year protection plan. I paid cash and they were delivered 2 days later.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Another post started me thinking I REALLY need to do an inventory. Today I went up to the (unoccupied) boy's bedroom and inventoried what is in their closet. I found 20 buckets of rice, beans, sugar, dried corn and oatmeal. 16 cases of dehydrated/freeze dried various veggies and 8 cases of full pint jars.

Tomorrow after the gun range, I plan to inventory at least one more closet up there and then try to do the other 2 closets as I get time. When I finish up there I will start on the closets downstairs. I sort of went thru the first aid closet yesterday but did not do an inventory.


----------



## Grimm

Went to Bob's Big Boy for lunch (haven't been since 2006). Stopped at the Super Target on the way home. I had some coupons from this morning's paper I wanted to use before they slipped my mind. Grabbed 30 cans of cheap cat food. The coupons were 'buy 5 get 5' cans of Sheba cat food and 'buy 10 get 10' cans of Sheba. That puts my total of cheap cat food at 100 cans or 20 days of canned cat food for the 5 kitties. I have plenty of dry and other canned but this bumped the cats' stores up faster.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> 2 years ago when I bought my washer and dryer I went to Sears first because my folks told me about the great deal they got on their new set a few months prior. Turns out the 'deal' was for Sear card members on the most expensive set they sell! I just wanted a basic top loader washer and energy efficient dryer with sensor dry. They even tried to charge me for delivery! I walked out. The sales manager tried to chase me offering more discounts- I just needed to have the Sears card. F*CK THAT.
> 
> I walked across the street to Best Buy and got the same set for $500 less, free delivery and 5 year protection plan. I paid cash and they were delivered 2 days later.


I found out later that I could have bought them from Lowes for 10% off with my VA card, that's what we did for getting our KitchenAid refrigerator, as it happens when we were ready to buy it they had also reduced the price on it, saved about $800.:2thumb: Yeah, it's amazing how some long time stores like Sears are shooting themselves in the foot. I agree with the words you used.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

I drove to another state to watch my two grandbabies for the weekend... that was survival enough


----------



## goshengirl

Planted 22 hemlock trees for privacy. I'm pooped, but in a good way.


----------



## JayJay

Viking said:


> I found out later that I could have bought them from Lowes for 10% off with my VA card, that's what we did for getting our KitchenAid refrigerator, as it happens when we were ready to buy it they had also reduced the price on it, saved about $800.:2thumb: Yeah, it's amazing how some long time stores like Sears are shooting themselves in the foot. I agree with the words you used.


When we moved here 7 years ago, our appliances came from Lowe's.
Yep--a discount for those and coupons that paid for my tub shower doors!!


----------



## musketjim

Decided to make a quick trip to BOL to run up OSB for skirting and some food and water. We have kinfolk coming next week and when we take them up we just want to make one trip to get them there as soon as possible since we'll have limited time while they're here. Weeded garden and could not believe how good everything looked considering I haven't been there in a 3 weeks or so.:2thumb: I will try to post photos tomorrow, but I have never figured out how to post them on this site.:dunno: River was near flood stage again, but I've got the boat to run it (check out Doomsday Preppers episode with Craig Compeau from Ak.) We have the first generation of that boat. Dodged rain going up and coming down. It's pouring buckets now. Very close to our rainiest summer in recorded history. HAARP is working overtime pushing all the rain from the Pacific Nortwest and Calif. up to here.vract: You can have it back, I understand you need it down there.


----------



## Genevieve

you need a photo site like photobucket to upload your photos. then you can post them by using the image option that looks like a picture of the mountain and sun(?) above and using the direct link.

also if using an iphone you need a an app for that lol


----------



## CapnJack

Haven't done a whole lot lately, but yesterday we replaced our TV stand for in the living room. Instead of tossing it, I stood it on end (was a lo-boy stand) and pushed it behind the wall in my son's bedroom closet. Now it's hidden food storage


----------



## Grimm

Picked up a box of 20 N95 face masks.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Grimm said:


> Went to Bob's Big Boy for lunch (haven't been since 2006). Stopped at the Super Target on the way home. I had some coupons from this morning's paper I wanted to use before they slipped my mind. Grabbed 30 cans of cheap cat food. The coupons were 'buy 5 get 5' cans of Sheba cat food and 'buy 10 get 10' cans of Sheba. That puts my total of cheap cat food at 100 cans or 20 days of canned cat food for the 5 kitties. I have plenty of dry and other canned but this bumped the cats' stores up faster.


You see, that's what I admire about you, Grimm. You don't screw around when it comes to preps; your pets have more preps than most sheeple!


----------



## Foreverautumn

Yesterday, I bought 4 more solar cells, and downloaded several preparedness books into my Nook. A couple of them were 0.99 to 1.39, but most of them were FREE! :2thumb: Can't argue much with THAT!


----------



## goshengirl

ForeverAutumn, do you have a link to the solar cells you're buying? And please forgive me if I've already asked that question - I feel like I have, but my brain is fuzzy and I can't remember the answer if I did.


----------



## catdog6949

*Today's Prep's......*

Today picked up;

2 boxes mac/cheese
15 pkg's pepperoni(rotaded half my stash)
10- 2L seltzer water's
2- 2 1/2 Gal. Pkg's of water w/drink valve
2 gallons of Hiwian punch juice
2 cases of Capri Sun pouch's on Sale 60 pouch's

25 - 12 ga. Slugs
35 - 12 ga. 00 Buck

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


----------



## musketjim

Genevieve said:


> you need a photo site like photobucket to upload your photos. then you can post them by using the image option that looks like a picture of the mountain and sun(?) above and using the direct link.
> 
> also if using an iphone you need a an app for that lol


Thanx for the tip. Prepped boat for next trip. Finished up just before next thunder storm blew thru. Weeded garden.


----------



## Foreverautumn

goshengirl said:


> ForeverAutumn, do you have a link to the solar cells you're buying? And please forgive me if I've already asked that question - I feel like I have, but my brain is fuzzy and I can't remember the answer if I did.


I didn't buy them online, I simply waited till they had some solar-powered lawn lights or motion toys or solar-powered what-have-you, then bought 4 of them at a time at the local Dollar Tree store. They do have a website that you can search and order stuff from. The link is:
Dollar Tree dot com


----------



## catdog6949

*Another score......*

Was at the , "Outdoor Emporuim", picking some item';

Waterbottle in belt carrier
Pepper spray

On the way out ran into someone, and we started talking about gun's they carry in the store and the price's.. I brought up I was looking for more .22 lr and some shorts, and snake shot.

He said he had a friend selling a brick of .22lr and called him up we worked out a deal and I went home with a 500 rnd brick of .22 lr Norma Tac .22 profesional ammo, what ever that means!

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle :2thumb:


----------



## notyermomma

Call me silly, but tonight I went through my freezer and made a long list of what meals I can cobble up out of what I have. I know how to cook, but having something I can refer to on paper will help me out on those days when my brain is fuzzy.


----------



## ksmama10

notyermomma said:


> Call me silly, but tonight I went through my freezer and made a long list of what meals I can cobble up out of what I have. I know how to cook, but having something I can refer to on paper will help me out on those days when my brain is fuzzy.


That's smart, not silly at all. I need to inventory my freezer and start using things up so I can stay within my grocery budget and make room for freezer meals; school starts again pdq.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Found a great prep item. Maps. Free at most travel/ visitor centers. I got a couple from the surrounding states. Also, trail maps at state parks are sometimes found for free. 
If the SHTF and you need to bug out without GPS functioning, you can get almost anywhere using those maps, trail maps especially if the roads are clogged.


----------



## Viking

I like the DeLorme Atlas & Gazetteer map books of individual states because they have detailed topographic maps. They also have GPS grid numbers in the margins. Presently I only have Oregon and Nevada maps but they have been very helpful.


----------



## Grimm

Ordered 4 more boxes of N95 fluid resistant medical masks. The first box I bought ended up being size small and fit Roo a bit better than the regular/large size masks.


----------



## Grimm

Some of the herbal books I ordered arrived today. My order of dry cat food also arrived from Petco. Got a killer deal and $20 in rewards.

Winter gets her stitches out tomorrow and we pick up Summer on Saturday. artydance:


----------



## Freyadog

Grimm said:


> Ordered 4 more boxes of N95 fluid resistant medical masks. The first box I bought ended up being size small and fit Roo a bit better than the regular/large size masks.


Grimm,

Where did you order your masks from? Was looking around for some and saw where you had placed an order.

freyadog


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> Grimm,
> 
> Where did you order your masks from? Was looking around for some and saw where you had placed an order.
> 
> freyadog


I actually got them off ebay. You have to watch the sizes and the price. Some sellers are charging an arm and a leg for a box of 20. I try to get a box for less than $15 each after shipping. My local medical supply store has them for $25 a box and $15 when on sale in the fall if in stock.

Here is a listing that will allow you to make an offer less than their asking price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3M-1860-N95...548?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item233e41caf4


----------



## LincTex

Foreverautumn said:


> I didn't buy them online, I simply waited till they had some solar-powered lawn lights or motion toys or solar-powered what-have-you, then bought 4 of them at a time at the local Dollar Tree store.


For a buck apiece, it might seem like a good deal at first but you really aren't getting much for your money. You can buy a LOT more solar for the same dollar amount elsewhere.


----------



## Genevieve

Got finished doing up
1 bucket wheat
1 bucket barley
1 bucket popcorn
2 buckets sugar
2 buckets rolled oats

local store has pastas on sale for .88/box so I'll be doing up some 1 gallon mylar bags soon looks like.
I'm waiting on the spaghetti sauce to go on sale so I can dehydrate a bunch and vacuum seal them
never got around to using up some cans of pumpkin so I need to dehydrate them and seal them so they last longer

pulling the cucumbers, tomatoes and zucchini plants this weekend and will be starting greenbeans, cabbages, spinach, radishes,carrots and some head lettuce.

another busy time for me I guess. Apples will be starting very soon so I'll be drying loads of those. still have to do up a bunch of raspberries yet ( love them in my oatmeal) and I still have some cans of pineapples to get in the dehydrators lol smh



forgot to add that I need to go up to Pa to the Mennonite store and get more wheat, sugar and oats before the frn's are useless or not buying as much as they usually do. It won't be long I"m thinking


----------



## Freyadog

Ordered masks ( Thanks Grimm)

This week will be putting up more gas and probably diesel. Bought stabilizer last month. Thumper has started a barrel for both. Money is so tight. Doing what we can when we can. 

Little boys vet and cremation bill was high last month so set us back a bit but little boy is home with us and we are trying to get past his passing. 

Quinoa order was picked up. Phew, that stuff is high but we like it.

Knitting market bags as Christmas presents.


----------



## musketjim

Bought 2 tasers one for my wife and one for her co-worker. They also work as flashlights, I always buy dual function items. Kin folk flew up and started preparing for a fly-in caribou hunt, we used our local market rewards card on stuff they bought which will give us a big discount on gas.:congrat: Bought more life jackets. Also when kinfolk came up they brought me a brick of .22.


----------



## dixiemama

Getting ready to hit the mall for summer clearance items. Between clothes and extra camping gear, plus maternity and baby clothes, its a good thing we are taking the big vehicle; this mama can shop!


----------



## Freyadog

15 cases of pint and quart canning jars


----------



## nightwing

musketjim said:


> Bought 2 tasers one for my wife and one for her co-worker. They also work as flashlights, I always buy dual function items. Kin folk flew up and started preparing for a fly-in caribou hunt, we used our local market rewards card on stuff they bought which will give us a big discount on gas.:congrat: Bought more life jackets. Also when kinfolk came up they brought me a brick of .22.


Are the tasers for handling the kinfolk ? or the Caribou or both 
in dual function did you mean blackjack and taser 
life jackets are you planning to drown a few and make it look like a 
Malaysian ferry accident ?
I am not going to even ask how the 22's got there

I am trying to read between the lines but it is confusing me :surrender:


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> Getting ready to hit the mall for summer clearance items. Between clothes and extra camping gear, plus maternity and baby clothes, its a good thing we are taking the big vehicle; this mama can shop!


I went yesterday to the mall for the clearance sales and... NEVER THE F*CK AGAIN! I was surrounded by lots and lots of stupid and not one good sale price or item. I did walk out of Bed Bath Beyond with a new door mat (reads "wipe your paws") but nothing really worth the time to drive there or to even get out of the car for.

I used it as an excuse to take Roo out to dinner but still... there is a big reason why I can't be near people in large groups. Thank goodness we didn't stop at Bass Pro before dinner...! I'd be in jail for a mall shooting/stabbing.

I think I'll stick to shopping the local stores and online for bargains.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today I bought 4 more rolls of plastic trash bags, and put another $20 into my general fund and another $20 into my ECS (Emergency Cash Stash).


----------



## Grimm

Picked up Summer this morning. Winter went with us and enjoyed the family reunion with her parents, brother(littermate) and the puppies. Winter comforted the pup in the car on the way home and just wants to play with Summer.


----------



## musketjim

:eyebulge:


nightwing said:


> Are the tasers for handling the kinfolk ? or the Caribou or both
> in dual function did you mean blackjack and taser
> life jackets are you planning to drown a few and make it look like a
> Malaysian ferry accident ?
> I am not going to even ask how the 22's got there
> 
> I am trying to read between the lines but it is confusing me :surrender:


Nah, I'm one of the lucky ones who gets along with my in-laws. :congrat:The wife wanted a defense item that wasn't a firearm. Dual function in that it's a flashlight also. Light is life up here in winter. Been rafting and boating forever and needed to upgrade life jackets plus add to stash in case of extra passengers. So wet this year we might start running animals up 2 by 2. :eyebulge:.22's came up in their luggage in original package of course.:flower: SCORE!


----------



## smaj100

Scored a 300 gallon farm tank on a stand today off of craigslist. It needs a cap rewelded on the top after we broke it loading it on the trailer, but thats a quick fix with the welder. The DW mentioned that it's been too long since she's fired all of our weapons and wants to spend some time tomm on our range. :2thumb::kiss: Pulling 10 eggs a day from the coop. Now if only we could get some rain for these poor pastures.


----------



## tsrwivey

Went to the mall Wednesday, before tax free weekend, got our son 7 pair if jeans to put back, our granddaughter an entire summer wardrobe for next year ($1.99/piece plus 20% off) & some stuff for this year. Bought son a winter coat for next year off the swap boards for $3.

We're going to work at the property tomorrow but it is sooo hot. Our cool front is gone


----------



## nightwing

musketjim said:


> :eyebulge:
> 
> Nah, I'm one of the lucky ones who gets along with my in-laws. :congrat:The wife wanted a defense item that wasn't a firearm. Dual function in that it's a flashlight also. Light is life up here in winter. Been rafting and boating forever and needed to upgrade life jackets plus add to stash in case of extra passengers. So wet this year we might start running animals up 2 by 2. :eyebulge:.22's came up in their luggage in original package of course.:flower: SCORE!


cool all good stuff just pokin' fun


----------



## goshengirl

Grimm said:


> I went yesterday to the mall for the clearance sales and... NEVER THE F*CK AGAIN! I was surrounded by lots and lots of stupid and not one good sale price or item.


Yeah, I haven't been to a mall in over a decade. Just. can't. do. it.

Cut down 7 dead ash trees that were close to the house. Eliminate the risk of them falling on the house, and stocking up on firewood.


----------



## catdog6949

*City Prep's......*

I have Noticed our Water, has been Smelling like, Chorine? And been having Stomach Problem's sometime's, so we Bought a "Pur" Water Filter, Pitcher, it's already helping!

Pur Water Filter
3 pack extra filter's
6 can's Nalley's Chilli's
3 piece funnel set
10 days(for 2 people) chocalate bars too store in freezer.

We had an 8 hr. Power Outage, So got too test out crank poweredradio and a new crank powered Lantern! They worked well!

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle (for now) :2thumb:


----------



## hiwall

Scored a 500 gallon propane tank (I have been searching for one) today for $100 and it was less than a mile away! Yippee 

I can easily store well over a years supply now.


----------



## nightwing

catdog6949 said:


> I have Noticed our Water, has been Smelling like, Chorine? And been having Stomach Problem's sometime's, so we Bought a "Pur" Water Filter, Pitcher, it's already helping!
> 
> Pur Water Filter
> 3 pack extra filter's
> 6 can's Nalley's Chilli's
> 3 piece funnel set
> 10 days(for 2 people) chocalate bars too store in freezer.
> 
> We had an 8 hr. Power Outage, So got too test out crank poweredradio and a new crank powered Lantern! They worked well!
> 
> Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle (for now) :2thumb:


Sure it ain't the chili :rofl:


----------



## Grimm

Ran to Costco and got 2 new tires on the car (the one that was not worn was brought home to be the full size spare once I get a rim). Also grabbed milk, 2 new bed pillows (current ones will be washed and put up for guests), clothing in 4t for Roo and stew beef to can.

Just got back from Target and got coffee filters, vinegar, more 4t clothes for Roo- long sleeves, 30 cans of cheap cat food, and cleaning gear.

While waiting for the car at Costco I ran across the parking lot to Staples. I grabbed lots of cheap school supplies to add to the homeschool bins. Also replaced office supplies that the rest of the family use the destroy(my scissors).


----------



## goshengirl

catdog6949 said:


> ... we Bought a "Pur" Water Filter, Pitcher, it's already helping!


catdog, we have Pur, too. I don't know what filter replacements run in your area, but I've found around here the best deal is the three pack at Meijer. Hope that helps.


----------



## Grimm

goshengirl said:


> catdog, we have Pur, too. I don't know what filter replacements run in your area, but I've found around here the best deal is the three pack at Meijer. Hope that helps.


If you check around you might find printable store and manufacture coupons for 2+ filter packs. I know there are printable coupons for Brita filters.


----------



## tsrwivey

Worked at the land today. Got the firewood stacked (nearly all hickory waay in the back there) & worked on pulling stumps where the new shop will go. It was hot & dirty. 

Got the old food out of the fifth wheel(our BOV), cleaned it, & worked on restocking it.

I've got to call Emergency Essentials & find out where my order is. I ordered from them a week ago & haven't heard anything beyond the generic automatic response back. Seems like at least part of it should have shipped by now.


----------



## Viking

tsrwivey said:


> I've got to call Emergency Essentials & find out where my order is. I ordered from them a week ago & haven't heard anything beyond the generic automatic response back. Seems like at least part of it should have shipped by now.


 If they have a back order item we've told them to hold the shipment until everything can be shipped at once. Sometimes they have high demands on products due to sales, we generally only buy sale items because they do have great deals.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up a good LED lantern for BOL that runs on D-Cells. That only leaves our radio running on C-Cells. Will upgrade to CCrane radio shortly, then no more c-cells. I can use the leftover c-cells for barter. Picked up a good supply of unfrosted pop-tarts, finally found unfrosted that aren't strawberry. Hate frosted pop tarts.


----------



## dixiemama

We didn't find a thing except some stuff for the nursery. Absolutely nothing else. Stopped at Walmart on the way home and found everything for lot less price. 

It wasn't that crowded but all the stores were HOT.


----------



## HardCider

My wife just picked up a new floor loom for free. Hope to have Health Dept sign off on septic and well permit this week. Then pick up my building permit for a 30X40 metal barn for out at the farm.


----------



## LincTex

Picked up another Stihl MS290 chainsaw for CHEAP! It was a "sight unseen" sale: I was told the muffler was off and you could see the piston and cylinder were scored bad. I bought it for a few Andrew Jacksons and expected the worst....

Shoot, when it showed up it looked like a NEAR NEW chainsaw! I'll bet it has less than 50 hours on it and just got a tankful of straight gas (no oil) by accident. I don't think the air filter had ever been off of it, even! (The saw is an easy 9 out of 10 on appearance).

I'm going to spend $115 and get the MS390 "upgrade" (makes it a 64cc engine) piston and cylinder kit from weedeaterman.com and I'll have a nearly near MS390 for well under $200!

If the P&C kit works out well (it is imported) I'll probably do the same upgrade to my other MS290. It's almost 20 years old and has never been apart (it def looks like it, too!) and it has been an incredibly reliable and faithful saw!


----------



## Grimm

Ran to the pharmacy for my medication. Picked up some boot laces, deodorant and anti-diarrhea tablets.

Stopped at Safeway on my way home and got 3 bottles of iodine, Epson salts, GF pasta, 4 jars of pasta sauce, canned green beans, cat litter, and some GF sauces/mixes for dinners.

After the supplies were put away I went to my room to change. I stepped over the baby gate keeping the dogs out of my room and stepped on a cat. She reacted naturally and I started bleeding badly. I was cool and collected until I saw Roo looking at the puddles of blood. That scared me so in turn scared Roo. It was an easy cut to clean and wrap up and then clean up the blood. Alice is still spazzed from being stepped on and hiding under tables.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> After the supplies were put away I went to my room to change. I stepped over the baby gate keeping the dogs out of my room and stepped on a cat. She reacted naturally and I started bleeding badly. I was cool and collected until I saw Roo looking at the puddles of blood. That scared me so in turn scared Roo. It was an easy cut to clean and wrap up and then clean up the blood. Alice is still spazzed from being stepped on and hiding under tables.


Uh, Oh, cat scratch fever!


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> Uh, Oh, cat scratch fever!


Actually there was sooooo much blood that if there was even a chance of getting cat scratch fever it was bled out before I could clean the wound.

I'm not talking drops but bloody foot prints from walking down the hall to the first aid kit. The puddles were over 1/4 inch thick. Took about 30 minutes for them to start coagulating and even then it was just the top 'skin'. There is blood spray on the wall and door jam I have to paint over (the walls are painted with matte paint so the blood soaked in).


----------



## Toffee

Well, I tried posting before, but I guess my phone ate it. Anyway, we've added 20# sugar, 50# iodized salt, and 50 lbs dry and 24 cans wet cat food. That should bring us up to a year, if the two that already hunt outside continue to do so.
We also pulled 5 truck loads of stuff from a building about to be torn down by my boss. Several windows, doors and sinks. Plus, plenty of wood. Hopefully, we can snag some cement blocks/rebar when they knock it down.


----------



## musketjim

Purchased 6 Saskatoon plants and some potting soil and heading to BOL tonite with visiting kinfolk and local family. Plant them, pick blueberries, start skirting cabin and cut firewood to split next trip.:eyebulge: If I can get all this done on a weekend while still trying to entertain it will be a success.:congrat:


----------



## hiwall

When out on a walk I saw that one neighbor was allowing the apples from her tree to just fall to the ground so I stopped and asked if I could pick some. "Have all you want" was her reply so I picked a bunch and now I have the freezer full and I am running the dehydrator non-stop. They are Granny Smith apples which happen to be my wife's favorite.


----------



## Freyadog

6 1/2 pints of jewel weed salve made with chamomile, vitamin E, and a few drops of lavender. More to finish tomorrow.


----------



## Toffee

I did some clearance rack shopping today and scored huge! I'm so excited. Picked up arm and hammer furnace filters at 75% off, a cfl bulb at 75% off, wet cat food at 50% off, poison ivy/oak treatment at 65% off, wet naps at 50% off, disinfectant spray at 30% off and (we hope to have a baby next year) pre and post natal vitamins for 75% off and a breast pump for 75% off. All told I saved about $124 plus some minor savings on a few needed items. Pretty good haul  And I picked up some potting soil to start an indoor herb garden.


----------



## Grimm

Just got home from Target. I just discovered Cartwheel so I wanted to take advantage of the 20% off 'toddler' clothes deal before it expired tonight. I don't have a smart device so I have to print out the barcode before I go to the store.

Left Target with a few bottles of carpet cleaner (for hairballs and puppy piddles), shampoo and toothbrushes for Roo's stores, several long sleeve shirts for the winter for Roo as well, 30 cans of cat food at 50% off and more paper coffee filters.

Got my order from Vitacost of gluten free flours and condiments as well as some shampoo bars for stores. Also a few tetra paks of shelf stable coconut coffee creamer! French Vanilla!!! artydance:


----------



## Ozarker

Shopping is fun! My backyard storage building hadn't been visited for some time, over a year as nothing in there is used. Inspection revealed the termites have been feasting on the threshold and some critter chewed a hole through the siding, they must have moved in as a vacation home. I'll be emptying the building, jacking it up off the ground and making improvements, hopefully this fall with all the other things that need doing. Stuff to do, it never ends! I think I'll wrap the building in metal!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got a $65 rainfly for the hammock for $25 including shipping.
It'll be nice to keep in the car.. just in case.


----------



## Genevieve

4 more cans of roast beef in beef juice ( makes an okay meal. little salty for me but thats expected being canned)
2 more canisters of tang
2 jars of store brand orange marmalade ( I use it to make orange chicken need to start buying more lol)
2 new bath towels ( they're on sale because of college starting and such so nows the time to stock up)


----------



## musketjim

Berry plants put in,started skirting cabin,bucked firewood. BOL is always a work in progress.


----------



## notyermomma

Today's loot from the garden:

Hot peppers, sunflowers, yellow squash, knobby little pears and apples, and cantaloupes. We also had something we thought were eggplants, but our 6 year old consultant quickly corrected us that they're dinosaur eggs. There goes the neighborhood!

They also sent me home with some lettuce and calendula seeds, and kale and leek seedlings. So I have my afternoon cut out for me on my balcony. I couldn't ask for a more beautiful day.


----------



## Grimm

A quick trip to Walmart. Added some supplies for the next batch of laundry detergent. 

Then to Safeway for cat litter, GF pasta, pasta sauce, and some tuna. Got some uncured bacon and stew pork on manager special. I plan to can the pork with some stew beef for a richer flavor.


----------



## tsrwivey

Made a coupon run today, got another 4 boxes of diapers, 8 packs of baby wipes, 15 boxes of mac n cheese, 24 cans of tuna, a case of Ramen noodles, & 4 jugs of Clorox. On another note, we got squat done this weekend at the property. Instead, we spent it hunting used cars & running new field line for the septic tank at our current house and it was HOT outside. Whine off.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Canned 18 pints of carrots from the garden and 3 pints of spaghetti sauce. Cleaned out half the cucumbers and dug up all the potatoes. Onions did horrible this year, so we went out and bought 4 large bags just for canning with other garden goodies like spaghetti/pizza sauce, salsa, relish, etc.

Our half beef came in early last week, so we got that out away in the freezer


----------



## gabbyj310

I just left Ky and drove back to Fl where I went to the union hall(Ft. Lauderdale) to get paperwork for my physical.Got that and "sat " at the hall all day and watched as job after job came and went.I was sick, as until my TB test was read(48 hours later)I couldn't take a job. Went again Friday and "sat" and not one job for my department(just my luck).Anyway After painting my " tin mansion" in Ky,I came back to Fl and painted my bedroom in my new place(yes I'm now an official " snowbird") found out it was cheaper to co-own a place than rent a place or stay in motels while waiting on a job.I HOPE I never ever have to paint again. But in doing this I feel like it but my preps on hold(which I hate)but need a job to get and keep the things I think will make my family's life easier when TSHTF.Now I have to hope that I can get to my primary BOL(Ky)when and if I need too!!!!!


----------



## nightwing

traded for 30-06 brass for a scope mounting and bore sight 

Bought a bolt of white muslin 5 bucks another pasta maker for 2 bucks
from a garage sale.

Mounted another remote video camera 

Took a power nap 

woke up turned on the TV and I can't believe I pay for that crap this
month is the end of the contract I think I will save my money and watch
John Wayne DVD's 

I will get my news like 911 the neighbors like to have tore the knocker 
off my door, so I can't see how I would miss the end of the world,
they would be yapping like a pekingese until the flash melted the paint 
off my shop and the mushroom cloud blotted out the sun.

Started to weld up a project but it's too hot and it's personal 
so no money to be made I'll put it off till I got a money job.

Had coffee at the local watering hole the waitress started looking good 
so I thought to make a call to my optometrist but it's Sunday damn. 
SSDD friend has a dozer always seems to blow a hose I offered to
weld a GOOD pad eye to help him load it for the junk yard he declined the offer with a snide comment.
another friend has a horse problem "he owns one" 
another retired and is getting cabin fever wanted me to go to a Gn show 
I told him I would rather pull my own tooth with rusty pliers.
and yet another just had surgery it was successful between hits of oxygen
he takes drags off cowboy killers I told him I would look after his wife 
I think he took it the wrong way and lived in an attempt to spite me.

I paid for my coffee and with the tip it cost more than the conversation
was worth but their my friends I should have went to church but got up late and after all that cussing I felt unclean I will try and use better language next time.

Sharpened my pocket knife SOG AO so I am ready for tomorrow.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got a coleman vacuum bottle for $4.99. Got another guide on butchering wild game. Mostly for technique since I learned a good amount of comparative anatomy in school. Other plans for the week include picking my textbooks and lab books. 
Planning another hike with my group. We've been identifying local wild edibles and marking them off on a USGS map I got.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

<multiple post, disregard>


----------



## ContinualHarvest

<multiple post, disregard>


----------



## Foreverautumn

ContinualHarvest said:


> Got a coleman vacuum bottle for $4.99. Got another guide on butchering wild game. Mostly for technique since I learned a good amount of comparative anatomy in school. Other plans for the week include picking my textbooks and lab books.
> Planning another hike with my group. We've been identifying local wild edibles and marking them off on a USGS map I got.


You seem rather proud of that, since you've posted it three times in a row! :teehee:


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Foreverautumn said:


> You seem rather proud of that, since you've posted it three times in a row! :teehee:


HAha yeah. MY internet bugged out :eyebulge:


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Today I was gifted a box of various size canning jars and she said she will bring more to work tomorrow. One of these quarts is a Lifelong Mason jar. I had never even heard of that brand, but after researching it I think I will give it back to her. It seems these are collector items and sell for about $10.


----------



## tsrwivey

Stopped at the local grocery store to check the clearance items this morning. I found 14 packs of 30 citronella tea light candles for a penny a pack. I bought all they had & it cost me a total of 14 cents :2thumb: I got 8 packages of just add water brownie mix for $1 each, 3 Goodys headache medicine for $1 each, & some children's Tylenol for $1.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

4 half-pint jars of rotel are cooling down in the canner right now. First time for us doing this, so we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Viking

nightwing said:


> traded for 30-06 brass for a scope mounting and bore sight
> 
> Bought a bolt of white muslin 5 bucks another pasta maker for 2 bucks
> from a garage sale.
> 
> Mounted another remote video camera
> 
> Took a power nap
> 
> woke up turned on the TV and I can't believe I pay for that crap this
> month is the end of the contract I think I will save my money and watch
> John Wayne DVD's
> 
> I will get my news like 911 the neighbors like to have tore the knocker
> off my door, so I can't see how I would miss the end of the world,
> they would be yapping like a pekingese until the flash melted the paint
> off my shop and the mushroom cloud blotted out the sun.
> 
> Started to weld up a project but it's too hot and it's personal
> so no money to be made I'll put it off till I got a money job.
> 
> Had coffee at the local watering hole the waitress started looking good
> so I thought to make a call to my optometrist but it's Sunday damn.
> SSDD friend has a dozer always seems to blow a hose I offered to
> weld a GOOD pad eye to help him load it for the junk yard he declined the offer with a snide comment.
> another friend has a horse problem "he owns one"
> another retired and is getting cabin fever wanted me to go to a Gn show
> I told him I would rather pull my own tooth with rusty pliers.
> and yet another just had surgery it was successful between hits of oxygen
> he takes drags off cowboy killers I told him I would look after his wife
> I think he took it the wrong way and lived in an attempt to spite me.
> 
> I paid for my coffee and with the tip it cost more than the conversation
> was worth but their my friends I should have went to church but got up late and after all that cussing I felt unclean I will try and use better language next time.
> 
> Sharpened my pocket knife SOG AO so I am ready for tomorrow.


So, I see that you are an asymmetric thinker as am I, thing is I seldom put it to words as you have simply due to people not understanding what you're saying. Most of the time people think we're just a bubble off level.. Anyway it all makes sense to me.


----------



## Viking

ContinualHarvest said:


> Got a coleman vacuum bottle for $4.99. Got another guide on butchering wild game. Mostly for technique since I learned a good amount of comparative anatomy in school. Other plans for the week include picking my textbooks and lab books.
> Planning another hike with my group. We've been identifying local wild edibles and marking them off on a USGS map I got.


I learned to butcher wild game on my own. Many years back I read an article in a hunting magazine that talked about just boning out deer or elk and that's all I do anymore. One thing we do is to take all the rib meat out and run it through a food processor, makes great hamburger and sausage. We have never taken venison or elk to a butcher, I've just heard too many stories from friends that feel they didn't get the same meat back that they took in.


----------



## smaj100

Woohoo we closed on the construction loan yesterday. House will be completed on or about the 17th of Nov. Well is being dug next week, while the footers are poured, electric to follow.

Started getting the wood off the ground and prepping it to move around with the tractor. I made a rack out of recycled pallets that holds 1/2 cord of wood, 1 down 3 to go and I'll be happy for wood this winter, then to start on next winters wood......


----------



## AdmiralD7S

smaj100 said:


> Woohoo we closed on the construction loan yesterday. House will be completed on or about the 17th of Nov. Well is being dug next week, while the footers are poured, electric to follow.
> 
> Started getting the wood off the ground and prepping it to move around with the tractor. I made a rack out of recycled pallets that holds 1/2 cord of wood, 1 down 3 to go and I'll be happy for wood this winter, then to start on next winters wood......


Nifty idea on the firewood rack! Certainly makes it easy to grab with forks and move around with the tractor.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Our 26 turkeys arrived a day early. Happy I hadn't quite left for work yet because Jenni couldn't have gotten them and they'd have shipped back to hatchery.


----------



## smaj100

Thanks admiral, 

I dont remember where I saw the idea somewhere online i'm sure, but it was easy to assemble. 4 pallets, and some scrap 2x4, nail gun and screws. It's not quite 4x4x4 but close enough for govt work. And our little 40hp kubota picked it up with the 3 pt forks no problem. Might be a stretch with bucket forks but well see this winter. I've got a couple more to build and get the wood stacked then move them into position and cover with the tarp to keep the rain and coming snow off of them till I can build a proper shed.


----------



## LincTex

smaj100 said:


> And our little 40hp kubota picked it up with the 3 pt forks no problem. Might be a stretch with bucket forks but well see this winter. I've got a couple more to build ...


Now you need a set of forks for the 3-pt hitch, and you can carry half a cord front & back at once - - and the load will be more balanced, too. (your front wheel bearings will thank you!)


----------



## Genevieve

Hit the jackpot at the farm market today. Their sweet peppers are finally coming also like mine are doing so they had plastic bags of sweet peppers 2/$5. I got 4 bags of all different colored peppers. Even purple ones! (neat! lol) So I'll be chopping and slicing those and freezing them. I go thru a LOT of sweet peppers in a year. Bags and bags of them. I love them raw or cooked and I use them in almost everything I cook lol

They also had these tiny little cantaloupes( mini something or other) for $1 and they're the exact amount for one person to eat. I only grabbed 3 of those because my lopes should be almost ready and they're large ones.

Got a couple apples for eating with some Irish cheddar (yum!) My apples should be ready next month. I only have a few but the trees aren't that old yet. The few peaches I have aren't quite ready either so they should be coming soon. Again the trees aren't that old so I'm happy I'm getting anything. Pear trees are being hateful yet and haven't fruited but I'll keep at them lol

Also broke down to temptation and bought some mini peperoni rolls ( it's a WV thing lol) to have with my salads this week


----------



## Foreverautumn

AdmiralD7S said:


> Our 26 turkeys arrived a day early. Happy I hadn't quite left for work yet because Jenni couldn't have gotten them and they'd have shipped back to hatchery.
> 
> View attachment 9557


They're so CUUUUUTE!


----------



## LincTex

Genevieve said:


> ...sweet peppers are finally coming ... they had plastic bags of sweet peppers 2/$5.


I love sweet peppers myself... how many are in a bag? 
At the store here, they are over $1.00 EACH (red bell) pepper!


----------



## nightwing

Foreverautumn said:


> They're so CUUUUUTE!


I always though they looked like baby buzzards


----------



## Freyadog

Went to our local mom and pop grocery this morning and hauled away 60$ worth of packaged deli turkey and ham at 40 cents, 50 cents and 1.80$ a package. The date is August 25 on packages. Gonna foodsaver the lot for the winter for hot sandwiches to go with souo.


----------



## Genevieve

LincTex said:


> I love sweet peppers myself... how many are in a bag?
> At the store here, they are over $1.00 EACH (red bell) pepper!


5-6

really good sized. fist sized or a little bigger and the smallest ones are the purple ones

already have one bag chopped and on a cookie sheet in the freezer to freeze
hopefully I can get another bag in the freezer and still have time to get supper going

are you people sneaking your dirty laundry in with mine because it's either that or ours has started to breed. I don't know where it keeps coming from!


----------



## myrtle55

Sorry Gen, I was hoping you wouldn't notice the laundry. .)


----------



## Grimm

Roo has officially outgrown her 3T clothing. I am washing and hanging up her new 4T clothing. I have enough to get started with plenty of summery tops and long sleeves for fall. I know I need more as well as more heavy pants. I am ready for when she out grows her shoes. I have 6 pairs of shoes in each of the next 2 sizes and a few pairs in the size after that! I have snow clothes in 4T as well and some fall sweaters and jackets. I know my mom has a closet of 4T clothes so I am not too terribly worried. She plans to give them to Roo for her birthday and Christmas.

Sorting through the 5T clothes to see what I need to pick up next time I hit the clearance racks.

Working on some 'buddy' burners. I am using the larger size tuna can and cardboard from all the shipping boxes from my GF orders.

Summer is getting big! She is a feisty little puppy. She loves Winter and Winter loves her. At first I thought Summer would be a prissy pup who hated being dirty and outside. I was wrong! She goes out for a short potty break and comes back in covered in MUD and foxtails! She is pointing and flushing birds already. No interest in small game yet.


----------



## headhunter

I have been teaching the grandson how to shoot a semi-auto centerfire (slightly different than his Henry lever .22) and use an axe. His wood splittin' skills are improving. Last weekend he put a fair to middlin' edge on his knife. After teaching him to correctly carry, pass, and use an axe he was sorely disappointed when they didn't allow him to use one at Boy Scout camp.
Grandpa carefully examined his 50' rifle targets from camp. Mostly good but there was some horizontal stringing. Use the center of the pad on the first finger- consistency, my grandson, consistency.
I didn't really realize how big he is getting. When he climbed up on to the John Deere he didn't need to adjust the seat. 
When the Guard switched to the brown boots and I was able to procured a couple of the old size 10s for myself. One pair I hadn't worn and the grandson is almost big enough - at least with an extra pair of heavy socks. Last weekend he Mink Oiled them and them polished them. I didn't realize he hadn't done it before. There are many old skills I wish the grandson to acquire. Better firemaking skills and navigation using his watch and the night sky are on the list.
His dad has him kayaking and bicycling and campfire cooking and archery, grandpa is left with the canoeing. Damn, time seems short.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Genevieve said:


> are you people sneaking your dirty laundry in with mine because it's either that or ours has started to breed. I don't know where it keeps coming from!


DARN! You found me out, Genevieve! I guess I'm just gonna have to do my OWN from now on, DARNIT!


----------



## Genevieve

humph. how the heck are you people getting in here without the pups giving you up?! 

today is payday ( every 2 weeks for us) so tomorrow I'm heading to the Mennonite stores. One has celery for .89!! Looks like that'll be next for the freezer and dehydrator 

also I'm on the hunt for some dried elderberries. if the two stores don't have any then I have to order some online somewhere because we have no healthfood stores around here.
I have some elderberry jam thats basically the berries, sugar,citric acid and thats about it. not a bunch of junk mixed in like preservatives and junk. I want to get some syrup made up and in the fridge before colds and flu hit for the hubby and me.

I wonder if I mix the syrup with a shot of brandy if I could get the hubby to take it and if it would dilute the benefits of the syrup? hmm.......


----------



## goshengirl

headhunter said:


> I have been teaching the grandson how to shoot a semi-auto centerfire (slightly different than his Henry lever .22) and use an axe. His wood splittin' skills are improving. Last weekend he put a fair to middlin' edge on his knife. After teaching him to correctly carry, pass, and use an axe he was sorely disappointed when they didn't allow him to use one at Boy Scout camp.
> Grandpa carefully examined his 50' rifle targets from camp. Mostly good but there was some horizontal stringing. Use the center of the pad on the first finger- consistency, my grandson, consistency.
> I didn't really realize how big he is getting. When he climbed up on to the John Deere he didn't need to adjust the seat.
> When the Guard switched to the brown boots and I was able to procured a couple of the old size 10s for myself. One pair I hadn't worn and the grandson is almost big enough - at least with an extra pair of heavy socks. Last weekend he Mink Oiled them and them polished them. I didn't realize he hadn't done it before. There are many old skills I wish the grandson to acquire. Better firemaking skills and navigation using his watch and the night sky are on the list.
> His dad has him kayaking and bicycling and campfire cooking and archery, grandpa is left with the canoeing. Damn, time seems short.


Your post gave me a smile. Thank you.


----------



## Viking

headhunter said:


> I have been teaching the grandson how to shoot a semi-auto centerfire (slightly different than his Henry lever .22) and use an axe. His wood splittin' skills are improving. Last weekend he put a fair to middlin' edge on his knife. After teaching him to correctly carry, pass, and use an axe he was sorely disappointed when they didn't allow him to use one at Boy Scout camp.
> Grandpa carefully examined his 50' rifle targets from camp. Mostly good but there was some horizontal stringing. Use the center of the pad on the first finger- consistency, my grandson, consistency.
> I didn't really realize how big he is getting. When he climbed up on to the John Deere he didn't need to adjust the seat.
> When the Guard switched to the brown boots and I was able to procured a couple of the old size 10s for myself. One pair I hadn't worn and the grandson is almost big enough - at least with an extra pair of heavy socks. Last weekend he Mink Oiled them and them polished them. I didn't realize he hadn't done it before. There are many old skills I wish the grandson to acquire. Better firemaking skills and navigation using his watch and the night sky are on the list.
> His dad has him kayaking and bicycling and campfire cooking and archery, grandpa is left with the canoeing. Damn, time seems short.


Be grateful to have a grandson to pass things onto, what little you think you are doing is far more than most in this age. At least my son, who's in his 30's (WOW! how time flies!) has come to us and said he's glad for the things he learned when he was young and we were living in very tight times.


----------



## Grimm

Started doing a half assed inventory of cleaning supplies. I found that I can't find my stores of Zote! I will not need them til I make the next batch of laundry soap but I like to have them sit on the shelf for a year or so. They crumble nicely when they sit because they dry out/cure a bit more. So now 8 bars of Zote are on my list for my next run to Walmart. If I find my other bars then I'll be ahead for the next batch.

Also saw that I am running low on white vinegar. This is my go to cleaner so I will have to pick up a few more gallons at Costco.

We are finally settling into a routine with Summer. She sleeps the night through but she still has to go for 2 major potty breaks before bed. The water has to be put up at 7pm to help with this. She is also starting to wait by the back door to be let out during the day. Smart cookie. She goes for her next set of shots in September. She and Winter will get chipped then. It would break Roo's heart if Winnie were lost and we had no way to get her back.


----------



## Grimm

Genevieve said:


> humph. how the heck are you people getting in here without the pups giving you up?!


If you really must know, nice juicy steaks. That and I waited til Winnie was in heat to come over.


----------



## Hooch

Welp...ive sold my house a few weeks ago n last week finally gave work my notice. In a little over a week ill be putting what i decided to keep in storage by my familys. Ithis is what i plan on once im outta here: 

1. Getting some good nights sleep for a bit n relaxing a tad..its a long story 

2. Focasing on health n fitness to gain back my inner cougar..rrawr! 

3. Travel / road trip to see rural America n prospective properties n communities

4. Maybe put on some canning classes where ill be hanging my hat when im not road tripping...

5. I already have a few ranch sitting gigs too, friends wana vacation but cant leave the ranch...

6. To take the time to enjoy life now, live simply but fully. I dont want to wait untill im old n broken to enjoy life or not have the energy to explore. 

I realize im very fortunate to be able to do what im doing..ive made wise investments n had the foresight to not dig myself into a financial hole early on. Ive been blessed with a desire to strive to living simply n cheap. Ive never been a person to get into expensive trends, clothes, stuff common to alot of folks we all know. Its paid off sorta literally..its exciting n a tad nerve racking but..what the heck..ive got one life to live, bring it on!!


----------



## Lake Windsong

Sounds awesome, Hooch!


----------



## Grimm

I'm not as bad off regarding Roo's clothing as I thought. I am reorganizing the boxes I have in the garage of outgrown clothes and toys. I found a box that has some current toys in it and found all the 4T jeans and long pants my mom gave me. She had spent a lot of time sewing button elastic into the waist bands of all the pants since Roo is tall and skinny. So I don't have to worry about heavy pants...

All is right with the world... at least right now!

:2thumb:


----------



## HardCider

Working my gun dog hard everyday now. He's turning into a retrieving machine with a nose like a vacuum cleaner. Plows through everything in his way. Freshened up 2 mineral licks and dumped out the feed at my camera sites. I'm getting tons of pics but mostly 1.5-2.5 yr old bucks but plenty of juicy does. I will probably just hunt state ground and leave the home farm alone for a year or two.

I should be able to pay the taxes this winter with all the **** and fox I'm seeing on the farm. That and I want to get a bunch of chickens in the spring and the predators can be such a hassle.

Just got the permits for the well and septic so now I can order my barn. I'll probably get a permit for a deep pond( for catfish) and a shallow wetland(for rice, ducks, geese and crawfish) while I'm at it

Having the Cooperative tree crews dump wood chips out at the farm so I can start major league composting with plenty left over to mulch any fruit and nut trees I plant next spring.


----------



## musketjim

Long hike for just a few berries not sure if I'm early or late. Picked a lot of collards, spinach, lettuce. Kinfolk came up for a hunting trip and gave us a couple caribou.


----------



## Toffee

Well, we almost had our credit card paid off until yesterday. It has a fairly small limit, but when we realized how much the interest was costing us, we started really pushing to get it paid. Then my dad called. His power got shut off for nonpayment. He's been out of work for almost two years now due to health issues, but he has fought hard not to get assistance and now it is causing problems. The bill for the power company was $600! ****! I just about said no, but we paid it. He didn't know it was that much til I told him. Apparently when they shut it off, they charge $100 disconnect fee and a $300 deposit which if he pays his bill on time each month, he gets it back in like six months or a year.
*sigh* But I do love my dad and really pushed him hard to get the assistance he needs.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Toffee said:


> Well, we almost had our credit card paid off until yesterday. It has a fairly small limit, but when we realized how much the interest was costing us, we started really pushing to get it paid. Then my dad called. His power got shut off for nonpayment. He's been out of work for almost two years now due to health issues, but he has fought hard not to get assistance and now it is causing problems. The bill for the power company was $600! ****! I just about said no, but we paid it. He didn't know it was that much til I told him. Apparently when they shut it off, they charge $100 disconnect fee and a $300 deposit which if he pays his bill on time each month, he gets it back in like six months or a year.
> *sigh* But I do love my dad and really pushed him hard to get the assistance he needs.


Had a similar issue with fiancé's mom about a year ago. She couldn't pay some small bills, so she just didn't pay (and kept using the credit card anyway). When they shut her card off, she was confused about what was going on. We helped her with a small amount of money, but only after she sold off some her late-husband's stuff that she never used. We also required her to sit down with is and work out a budget for both maintaining a balance for a lower standard of living plus repaying the rest of her overdue bills. We were also very clear that this was a one-time thing.

Fast forward to a couple months ago. She's dating an unemployed man her age and has since bought a pair of new iPhone 5S, a large plasma TV, and brand-new furniture for the basement. They said they can afford it, but we'll see.


----------



## nightwing

HardCider said:


> Working my gun dog hard everyday now. He's turning into a retrieving machine with a nose like a vacuum cleaner. Plows through everything in his way. Freshened up 2 mineral licks and dumped out the feed at my camera sites. I'm getting tons of pics but mostly 1.5-2.5 yr old bucks but plenty of juicy does. I will probably just hunt state ground and leave the home farm alone for a year or two.
> 
> I should be able to pay the taxes this winter with all the **** and fox I'm seeing on the farm. That and I want to get a bunch of chickens in the spring and the predators can be such a hassle.
> 
> Just got the permits for the well and septic so now I can order my barn. I'll probably get a permit for a deep pond( for catfish) and a shallow wetland(for rice, ducks, geese and crawfish) while I'm at it
> 
> Having the Cooperative tree crews dump wood chips out at the farm so I can start major league composting with plenty left over to mulch any fruit and nut trees I plant next spring.


difference between a spike and sausage nothing very tender.


----------



## LincTex

HardCider said:


> Having the Cooperative tree crews dump wood chips out at the farm so I can start major league composting with plenty left over to mulch any fruit and nut trees I plant next spring.


I did that too - they delivered about 100 cubic yards of tree chips!

I'm going to run 'em through my good ol' fashioned Sears, Roebuck & Co. "Hammer King" hammer mill to make the pieces smaller before I use them. For now they can sit in the pile and "stew".


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today, I put $20 into my Emergency Cash Stash, another $20 into my Tire Replacement Fund and yet another $20 into my Tablet Replacement Fund.


----------



## Viking

Toffee said:


> Well, we almost had our credit card paid off until yesterday. It has a fairly small limit, but when we realized how much the interest was costing us, we started really pushing to get it paid. Then my dad called. His power got shut off for nonpayment. He's been out of work for almost two years now due to health issues, but he has fought hard not to get assistance and now it is causing problems. The bill for the power company was $600! ****! I just about said no, but we paid it. He didn't know it was that much til I told him. Apparently when they shut it off, they charge $100 disconnect fee and a $300 deposit which if he pays his bill on time each month, he gets it back in like six months or a year.
> *sigh* But I do love my dad and really pushed him hard to get the assistance he needs.


Dang, I really hate hearing this stuff. Thing is it fits in with what the PTB desire and that's to keep you owing, to keep you distracted with whatever they can, to keep you from a state of preparedness that gives you peace of mind. The power companies have no mercy as to what people are going through, no one seems to have mercy anymore, but you have so all the best to you.


----------



## catdog6949

*More prepp's for the week.......*

Over 3 purchases.......

300 rnd's Hp .36 gr. Winchester .22
300 rnd's round's 40 gr. Copper coated round nose. .22

And then ,

500 lead rnd nose in a brick .22

350 rnds CCI .22

All this took 3 day's and a lot of dickering! But this give's me a total of over 5000 what I want too have in our prepp supply's! Now we can turn too other thing's!

Cat and Turtle in Seattle for Now


----------



## nightwing

catdog6949 said:


> Over 3 purchases.......
> 
> 300 rnd's Hp .36 gr. Winchester .22
> 300 rnd's round's 40 gr. Copper coated round nose. .22
> 
> And then ,
> 
> 500 lead rnd nose in a brick .22
> 
> 350 rnds CCI .22
> 
> All this took 3 day's and a lot of dickering! But this give's me a total of over 5000 what I want too have in our prepp supply's! Now we can turn too other thing's!
> 
> Cat and Turtle in Seattle for Now


good catch /catches

today I formed some brass from another caliber.

piddled arranged new canes from my blackberries on the trellis

checked the few I have propagating (end of limb stuck in a pot)
got some shoots sticking up.


----------



## fteter

Checked on the peaches in the back yard. Looking good, almost ready to pick.

Also checked on the potato container garden. We'll harvest those next week when the grandkids come to visit (gotta get those grandkids started early).


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Had a giftcard for Amazon that I used to get a Kephart Knife from Condor Tools. It's supposed to be a decent multipurpose bushcraft knife. Can't wait for it to get here. The high carbon steel allow me to still use it to strike a ferro rod too.


----------



## smaj100

not a huge score but added more to the stores. Dropped the truck off for a service at the dealership today for warranty work. Got a loaner and rolled to Bass Pro. They had 22lr on the shelf, grabbed 6 330 rnd boxes, 3 bottles of powder, 6 new bolts for the crossbow, sabot slugs for the muzzleloader and a couple other odds n ends.


----------



## nightwing

smaj100 said:


> not a huge score but added more to the stores. Dropped the truck off for a service at the dealership today for warranty work. Got a loaner and rolled to Bass Pro. They had 22lr on the shelf, grabbed 6 330 rnd boxes, 3 bottles of powder, 6 new bolts for the crossbow, sabot slugs for the muzzleloader and a couple other odds n ends.


glad to hear that some stock is making it onto shelves.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to the grocery store for the Friday sale. Grabbed various canned beans, canned tomatoes, some beef sausage, 30 cans of cheap cat food, cat litter, GF pasta, pasta sauce and Roo food. 

I noticed that packaging is getting smaller again and prices are going up. Looked at some GF shelf stable foods for stores and vetoed the idea for now. A 6oz package of GF baking mix was $10 while regular baking mix is a 2lb box for $5!

I am going to have to start digging for coupons again. That reminds me tomorrow is a trip to the pet store. I have over $100 in coupons for this trip.


----------



## Toffee

Just catching up on canning here. Ordering my hairy vetch today and may have got a line on rabbit manure to till into the new area for the garden.


----------



## Viking

catdog6949 said:


> Over 3 purchases.......
> 
> 300 rnd's Hp .36 gr. Winchester .22
> 300 rnd's round's 40 gr. Copper coated round nose. .22
> 
> And then ,
> 
> 500 lead rnd nose in a brick .22
> 
> 350 rnds CCI .22
> 
> All this took 3 day's and a lot of dickering! But this give's me a total of over 5000 what I want too have in our prepp supply's! Now we can turn too other thing's!
> 
> Cat and Turtle in Seattle for Now


Rub it in, that just sounds too easy of a buy. Around here one's lucky to find a few 50 round boxes with no choice of brand. Is there still a Gart Brothers sporting good store in Seattle?


----------



## catdog6949

*Viking...........*

A lot of the sporting good stores that use too be here are No Longer here. Seattle has changed a lot since I left in 2000 and then returned in 2012! As far as being easy about finding the .22 lr , well not actaully took me quite a lot of time, most store's are sold out quickly here.

Then there are "Gouger's", who Go buy and then Resell on the Internet for a Lot! I feel they are buying up and helping cause shortage's? Seattle has become very Polorized, Anti-gun, Anti- Meat, And Neo-Hippie's and Then People who like the Outdoor's Hunting etc.

But like my food and Water Supplie's, I feel I Need a Supply, just in case, now if I shoot or hunt I can replace what I use with out worry, then I will Alway's have my Supply! I am doing that with my Shotgun and .357/.38.

Plan Ahead! 

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle (For Now)


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Had to take one of my revolvers to the gunsmith and 4 blocks away was Sam's

13 pounds baking soda, 3 jars beef bullion, 2 jars chicken bullion, 30 chafing pans with lids, 2 gallons vinegar, 500 ft roll of foil. Could have done more shopping but I was alone and can't lift a lot of heavy stuff.


----------



## Genevieve

walmart has canisters of tang( also koolaid if you drink it) on sale for $1.98 so for the last 3 weeks I've been picking up 3 canisters.
also they have their summer stuff on sale so I found tank tops for $3 each and they had tshirts for $5 each. I just grabbed the tank tops. I have way more tshirts than I really need but they'll keep lol

picked my cantaloupes today and got 6 of them. not big but real sweet. I'll be freezing a bunch of it for this winter. nothing like a taste of summer when theres snow on the ground lol


----------



## smaj100

Bass pro had a pretty good selection of ammo on the shelves. 22 was there but going quick, but everything else minus a few odd calibers were present and prices reasonable........


----------



## Grimm

Went to Petco and spent $25 for 2 bags of dry dog food, 2 bags dry cat food, canned dog food, treats and dog toys. I love coupons!

Ran to Costco for milk, stew beef (up $5 from last week for less meat!), tuna, tylenol, advil, vitamin C for Roo, coffee, T.P., and price their grain-free dog food. Same price I pay for 5lbs more. I might switch.


----------



## tsrwivey

Finally got my order from beprepared.com the other day. Some FD fruit, powdered milk, & some other miscellaneous goodies. The Ceradyn water filter came in too so I took it out to the land. Hubby worked on digging the field line for the septic tank & the baby & I worked on building a raised bed out there so we can start composting. It's sooo hot the baby & I came home at 1:30 & I'm sure hubby will be in pretty soon.


----------



## nightwing

a long time ago I had a situation that made me reconsider my 
stock so no matter what it is if I use one I replace it as soon as I open it,

since all the troubles I now have 2 for the one open of consumables 
especially reloading components canning lids jars pectin and more.
and the quantities are much larger. 
instead of a box a case instead of a pounds a case as well I found 
that many companies have a flat rate shipping on sales over X dollars 
and the savings makes up for the buying case lots as well as bulk pricing.

even if nothing happens having what you need to produce what you want 
is comforting it protects you from inflation and if there is a run from
popularity or fear, your not without you can avoid the scramble that cause 
overblown pricing.

we now live in a strange world so many issues can effect indirectly
pricing on the most common products.


----------



## musketjim

Using military discount, coupons and customer appreciation deals, picked up gas for boat, chicken feed, dog food and meds. for dogs all at huge discounts. Also picked up protein powders and vitamins as my training season starts this week. Decided to go with some beef isolate protein and also sprouted rice protein. Moving away from whey and casein protein. No particular reason I just think your body gets used to certain supplements after awhile and needs a change and I've been using milk based protein for a long time. Heading to BOL tomorrow to continue skirting and pick some more from garden.


----------



## musketjim

Skirted more of cabin at BOL, granddaughter helped me pick peas and kale. Fertilized garden, cabbage is getting very large, beans are starting to bean up, more collards than I know what to do with, picked kale to put in our smoothies.


----------



## nightwing

musketjim said:


> Using military discount, coupons and customer appreciation deals, picked up gas for boat, chicken feed, dog food and meds. for dogs all at huge discounts. Also picked up protein powders and vitamins as my training season starts this week. Decided to go with some beef isolate protein and also sprouted rice protein. Moving away from whey and casein protein. No particular reason I just think your body gets used to certain supplements after awhile and needs a change and I've been using milk based protein for a long time. Heading to BOL tomorrow to continue skirting and pick some more from garden.


I used to supplement instead of food Mezcal out of Oaxaca or 151 rum artydance:


----------



## Grimm

Call it over kill but took advantage of National Dog Day to get some PetHub tags for the pups for $1 each. They are scheduled to be micro chipped when Summer gets her next set of shots in about 2 weeks. I figured that $2 for QR code tags was worth it for those people that are too stupid to take a lost dog to be scanned for a micro chip.

Once Summer is over 6 months old I will be getting her a collar like Winter's with her name and our phone number embroidered on it along with a stamped military style dog tag with three phone numbers.

Yeah, I want to make sure my dogs get back to me if they get lost.


----------



## Genevieve

worked on vacuum sealing dried beans in big half gallon jars
still have another 3lbs of navy beans, 10lbs of northern,6lbs of blackeyed peas to get finished










I'll have to get some more jars soon


----------



## Viking

Slowly getting things done inside the tool/solar shed. I mounted the transfer switch and shed electrical fuse/ disconnect box, built the battery platform and bench. I will be cutting up the pickup bed liner to use under the batteries, the battery platform is slightly tilted forward for drainage. The liner will overhang the front edge and there will be a plastic rain gutter for it to drip into, there's going to be a downspout drain in the middle which will go down through the floor. I made the platform big enough to add four more batteries if I wanted to in the future. It's hot, I'm tired and feel like a little nap will help, might even have a cold brew to facilitate the nap .


----------



## notyermomma

After about three weeks of cheerful denial and "making the best of it," it's become clear that I'm in for another flare-up with my health. 

Brain fog is a big issue when it hits, and for some reason that fog gets thickest in the kitchen. I just can't rub two brain cells together to cook anything when I get like this. Even making a bowl of cereal can be too complicated. I've found solutions to a lot of other things associated with my illness, but the brain fog is still a mystery after 30 years. I just have to wait it out.

Accordingly, this evening I took advantage of what clarity I have and raided Winco for food I know I can wrap my head around when I get like this. I tried to strike a balance between health foods (bag salads and rice pilaf mix from the bulk bins) and comfort foods (banana chips and one frozen pizza.) I still have lots of OAMC minding its own business in the freezer, and this is exactly why I cook ahead. Wish me luck.

On another more positive note, I did make a first appointment with a realtor today to go look at some condos! :woohoo: Because of the holiday it's a delay of almost two weeks, but there you have it. My current place stinketh, but not so much that I can't bide my time for Condo Charming. I'm worth it, right?


----------



## Foreverautumn

notyermomma said:


> Brain fog is a big issue when it hits, and for some reason that fog gets thickest in the kitchen. I just can't rub two brain cells together to cook anything when I get like this. Even making a bowl of cereal can be too complicated. I've found solutions to a lot of other things associated with my illness, but the brain fog is still a mystery after 30 years. I just have to wait it out.


Just don't vote Democrat!


----------



## notyermomma

Thanks for the tip! I actually voted Green in the last election.


----------



## Grimm

Picked up a canine first aid kit, 9 bars of shampoo soap and K brought 3 jugs of cleaning vinegar and privacy screening for chain link fencing from work.

I got the screening up on the small fence in our middle yard to block our neighbors' 5 dogs from seeing my pups in the yard and barking non stop. They don't bark now when I send the girls out for potty breaks during the day. I have one more screen I want to place on the fence on the other side of the middle yard to give us and the other neighbor a bit more privacy. There use to be overgrown bushes on our side but I cut them back to expose the clothesline. Now you can see through the chain link on that side.


----------



## tsrwivey

The gravel for the septic tank field line was delivered to the property today & hubby started putting it where it needs to be.


----------



## nightwing

tsrwivey said:


> The gravel for the septic tank field line was delivered to the property today & hubby started putting it where it needs to be.


:sarcasm2: does this mean you were not helping and not going to


----------



## nightwing

Grimm a canine first aid kit ?


----------



## musketjim

nightwing said:


> I used to supplement instead of food Mezcal out of Oaxaca or 151 rum artydance:


I've travelled Rt. 151 several times myself, been awhile tho. It started getting to gravelly and washboard for me.:laugh: Took to long to recover from the ride.

Take care of your neighbor now, you might have to eat him later.


----------



## smaj100

Almost finished cutting up the tree pile for firewood. Pickup the log splitter in the morning to turn this pile into some stacked split wood. Not sure how many cords i'll get but i'll post up more pics when I get er done.


----------



## ksmama10

Was talking to the manager of my local Dollar General this morning, and she told me that next weekend(Sept5/6) all the DGs corporate side, will be having another huge half price sale of all sorts of merchandise. What they do is mark the items with a special sale sticker and price, then the cost is half price from there. No clue what they will be offering this time, but the last time, I came home with a lot of chili, tuna, dish soap, laundry detergent, and tooth brushes. I plan to be there Friday when the doors open at 8.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to Target this evening. Roo was invited to a birthday party next weekend and I will not be one of those families that shows up empty handed. Got a gift and giftcard for the birthday boy and went to check out the sales. Came home with 30 cans of cheap cat food, deodorant, 2 winter tops for Roo and a 5T outfit from the clearance section.

One of K's coworkers gave him a bag of 4T/5T hand-me-downs. All of the clothes look fine for Roo once I have treated for any stains and discoloration.


----------



## Foreverautumn

notyermomma said:


> Thanks for the tip! I actually voted Green in the last election.


*NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!* vract:
Say it isn't SO!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAHHH! Cats and dogs! LIVING TOGETHER! AAAAAAHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayJay

ksmama10 said:


> Was talking to the manager of my local Dollar General this morning, and she told me that next weekend(Sept5/6) all the DGs corporate side, will be having another huge half price sale of all sorts of merchandise. What they do is mark the items with a special sale sticker and price, then the cost is half price from there. No clue what they will be offering this time, but the last time, I came home with a lot of chili, tuna, dish soap, laundry detergent, and tooth brushes. I plan to be there Friday when the doors open at 8.


NIce--I'm checking my sunday saver for DG.


----------



## notyermomma

I ran into an ex this evening and we had a wonderful long chat over pizza. I told him that I had recently discovered prepping, and he came clean about his BOL and lots of stashes.

_Why_ did this never come up when we were together?  He could have taught me a lot ... I understand the concept of opsec, but I think sometimes preppers can carry it a bit far. Not that I hold it against him, I just think it's interesting.


----------



## ksmama10

JayJay said:


> NIce--I'm checking my sunday saver for DG.


It may or may not mention this sale. I will check mine too, but I don't remember the last sale being advertised this way. That time, the manager told me in advance, and then there was a huge banner in front of the store the morning of. Good hunting!


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> Ran to Target this evening. Roo was invited to a birthday party next weekend and I will not be one of those families that shows up empty handed. Got a gift and giftcard for the birthday boy and went to check out the sales. Came home with 30 cans of cheap cat food, deodorant, 2 winter tops for Roo and a 5T outfit from the clearance section.
> 
> One of K's coworkers gave him a bag of 4T/5T hand-me-downs. All of the clothes look fine for Roo once I have treated for any stains and discoloration.


I don't shop Target often, do they always have a clearance section, or is it more occassional? Good finds!


----------



## tsrwivey

nightwing said:


> :sarcasm2: does this mean you were not helping and not going to


Nope! I didn't touch the first rock. He moved the rock with the front end loader. I was working as well as taking care of our two kids (I'm talented enough to do both). I did go turn the AC on in the trailer so he'd have somewhere to cool off a bit & I brought him a lemonade & dinner.


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> I don't shop Target often, do they always have a clearance section, or is it more occassional? Good finds!


For clothing the clearance section is bigger when they change out for the season. Right now it is packed because of all the left over summer clothing is being reduced to make room for the fall clothing. Also look at the ends of the aisles. Clearance items are usually tucked back there and out of sight.

Target corp tends to donate their unsold clearance items to Goodwill industries for the tax write off. So if you see something you want but it is no longer in stores check out your local Goodwill.


----------



## Grimm

Ran all my errands for the weekend except the trip to the thrift store. Got milk, jeans and socks for Roo from Costco. One of the rare trips we didn't spend a ton of cash.

Ordered an 80 pound Vittles Vault for the dog food. The ants are getting into the stores of dry dog food so I needed an ant proof container to store the smaller bags in. Right now baking the kibble in the oven is killing the ants and salvaging the food. Next month I'll get another for the stored cat food.

Also ran to Ace to see if they carried lye. They do so I grabbed a few pounds. I have some Crisco that will expire soon and I can't eat it now with my medication so soap it will be.  More lye next time I go to Ace.

All the bills got paid in full and rent was dropped in the mail this morning. Cash added to the jar funds, the long term savings and the emergency stash.

I am pooped.


----------



## Grimm

I am just a busy beaver today! Ran back out to the grocery store for Roo fodder.

Stopped back at Ace for wax and bolts.

Then to the 99¢ Store for paper towels (sick buckets), cheese cloth, stainless steel spoon for soap making, 2 7-day candles, ping pong balls (repairing a dog toy) and wax paper to line my soap molds.

Big Lots was next for canning lids, bands, cleaning brushes, bowl for melting the wax, and cat food. They had the dry kibble I feed the cats so I grabbed a bag.

Last was Safeway. Just the weekly 2 jars of pasta sauce, 30 cans of cheap cat food (used the last of my coupons- buy 15 get 15 free), rice flour (didn't know they carried this!), and shelf stable coconut milk.

Side note:

Anyone use Country Harvest canning jars? They had a dozen quarts for $5 at my local Big Lots. Never heard of them so I am wondering what the canning gods on the forum thought.


----------



## Toffee

Not much today. Split firewood and realised that the pile should be moved. Right now it's behind the door so we have to squeeze in a tight area to grab wood. I guess that's what happens when you pack your garage full. Picked asian pears and gave them to my in-laws then settled down for a nap. Not bad.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Right now baking the kibble in the oven is killing the ants and salvaging the food.


I think putting it in the freezer for a couple days will do the same thing with less electricity.



Grimm said:


> Anyone use Country Harvest canning jars? They had a dozen quarts for $5 at my local Big Lots. Never heard of them so I am wondering what the canning gods on the forum thought.


We have been so burned by off-name jars that I have "given up" on anything that doesn't say "Ball" or "Kerr" on the side!

Apparently, glass has different grades - some chip and break easier than others, and there's no way to tell which ones by just looking at them. It seems the cheap ones break much easier. Getting a good seal has been a problem, too. I'll bet if I look close enough, the top of the jar is warped ever so slightly, or out of round or something.

I save all glass jars and lids (Salsa, pickles, etc.) because I can always find a use for them to store SOMETHING. The off-brand jars fall into this same category of jar for me.


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> I think putting it in the freezer for a couple days will do the same thing with less electricity.


The stove is not hooked up to electricity. Gas only. I light it with a match. It only takes a few minutes to kill the ants at about 350.

I was thinking of vacuum sealing the kibble in bags. Since there is no air in the bags the ants will die, right?


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> I was thinking of vacuum sealing the kibble in bags. Since there is no air in the bags the ants will die, right?


I would just get a galvanized trash can to store the food in, and put tape around the lid. That will keep the ants out. Keep smaller containers of food handy (which you do) so you only need to un-tape the lid every few days/once per week. Most of the time the same tape can be reused.

Second thought... Put one layer of double sided carpet tape around the can, and sprinkle cayenne pepper on it... the ants will never climb past the pepper to get to the lid anyway.


----------



## Urmomma

I've used harvest canning jars with no problems.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Grimm said:


> I am just a busy beaver today! Ran back out to the grocery store for Roo fodder.
> 
> Stopped back at Ace for wax and bolts.
> 
> Then to the 99¢ Store for paper towels (sick buckets), cheese cloth, stainless steel spoon for soap making, 2 7-day candles, ping pong balls (repairing a dog toy) and wax paper to line my soap molds.
> 
> Big Lots was next for canning lids, bands, cleaning brushes, bowl for melting the wax, and cat food. They had the dry kibble I feed the cats so I grabbed a bag.
> 
> Last was Safeway. Just the weekly 2 jars of pasta sauce, 30 cans of cheap cat food (used the last of my coupons- buy 15 get 15 free), rice flour (didn't know they carried this!), and shelf stable coconut milk.
> 
> Side note:
> 
> Anyone use Country Harvest canning jars? They had a dozen quarts for $5 at my local Big Lots. Never heard of them so I am wondering what the canning gods on the forum thought.


I have never seen Country Harvest, only Golden Harvest. I buy them when I have a 20% off coupon for water bath only. Jellies, etc.


----------



## labotomi

Accepted an offer on my house in Alabama. Tired of the hassle and in the event of a shtf scenario, it's too far away (4 hrs by car) to be of any use. Does that count?


----------



## tsrwivey

Worked on removing tree stumps where the shop will go & piling tree limbs in one spot. We plan to rent a wood chipper & turn the limbs into mulch for garden walkways. It's still really hot here so the heat is slowing us down but we're still making progress! 

We're making progress in our salvaged stash of windows, doors, cabinets, sinks, toilets, etc to use in the shop. I just love free stuff!


----------



## Grimm

Urmomma said:


> I've used harvest canning jars with no problems.


Country Harvest jars?

I have seen and used Golden Harvest jars but never heard about Country Harvest. They have a Facebook page and I have seen people use them for mason jar crafts and things like salads in a jar but no word on pressure canning.


----------



## tsrwivey

Here's the cabinets, countertop, shelves, some lumber, windows, & door we'll put in the shop. All salvaged from remodels for free. :2thumb:


----------



## tsrwivey

We have an over abundance of toilets so I'll probably sell one or two. We have a mailbox, a few landscaping timbers, & some metal rods I'm not quiet sure why hubby drug them home. More construction site freebies.


----------



## Grimm

Stopped at the store after church. Got some canned tomatoes on sale and some canned mixed greens. The lady behind me in line to checkout asked what I use my canned goods for. I shared a few general recipe ideas (adding to taco meat to stretch it out a bit more and for soaps/stews). She said her mother had passed and left several hundred cans of each veggie and tomatoes and she is having a hard time using them all. Plus she said her mother had 20 5lb bags of sugar so she gave some to her neighbor. I told her she can use it to make her own brown sugar in a pinch with molasses. She was excited by some of the things I shared with her. Maybe she'll consider more from scratch cooking... she had a cart full of frozen meals for her family.


----------



## Genevieve

tsrwivey said:


> We have an over abundance of toilets so I'll probably sell one or two. We have a mailbox, a few landscaping timbers, & some metal rods I'm not quiet sure why hubby drug them home. More construction site freebies.


hang on to everything you can get for free. you just never know when you'll need them either for yourselves or in trade or selling. Hubby dragged stuff home for YEARS from all the work sites he ran for an employer years ago. We used it for the floors in the entry way and the kitchen. The trim I finished by hand myself and we installed in all the rooms. The tiles for the base for the wood stove to sit on came from a mcdonalds remodeling and was left over. Now it prettys up the living room 
old windows still in good condition but not energy efficient he stored in a shed and then years later he built me a greenhouse.

Thats one thing I do not throw a hissy over and thats stuff he drags home


----------



## myrtle55

Finished new wood shed


----------



## myrtle55

To go with this


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> Stopped at the store after church. Got some canned tomatoes on sale and some canned mixed greens. The lady behind me in line to checkout asked what I use my canned goods for. I shared a few general recipe ideas (adding to taco meat to stretch it out a bit more and for soaps/stews). She said her mother had passed and left several hundred cans of each veggie and tomatoes and she is having a hard time using them all. Plus she said her mother had 20 5lb bags of sugar so she gave some to her neighbor. I told her she can use it to make her own brown sugar in a pinch with molasses. She was excited by some of the things I shared with her. Maybe she'll consider more from scratch cooking... she had a cart full of frozen meals for her family.


My wife frequently tells me of people in the grocery stores asking her what to buy, how to prepare and cook things. Make you wonder if their mom didn't keep them out of the kitchen or only got packaged prepared foods to eat.


----------



## Toffee

Viking said:


> My wife frequently tells me of people in the grocery stores asking her what to buy, how to prepare and cook things. Make you wonder if their mom didn't keep them out of the kitchen or only got packaged prepared foods to eat.


That's how I grew up. I have come a long way with my husband and his family helping me.


----------



## Toffee

Stopped in at Big R today. They had a red bag sale with 15% off anything that fit in the bag. We picked up some sodas, bee trap refills, stabil, tattler lids and windshield wash for about $40. Then, the cashier was kind enough to run our feed in two separate transactions so that we got the discount on those also. We also picked up some window boxes and some trash cans to repurpose as planters. We're hoping to grow a ton more next year.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Finally got to inventory another upstairs closet. Put some new shelves in also. It is very neat and organized now. One more upstairs to inventory and 2 downstairs. Maybe when it gets cooler.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Viking said:


> My wife frequently tells me of people in the grocery stores asking her what to buy, how to prepare and cook things. Make you wonder if their mom didn't keep them out of the kitchen or only got packaged prepared foods to eat.


But Viking, didn't you know? Cooking and kitchens are ANATHEMA to modern day women! They were invented by MEN to put down and oppress women, you see!


----------



## Foreverautumn

Well, today my microwave oven went on the fritz permanently. Cost me $69 to replace it, and it was on sale at KMart!  :gaah: I think I'm going to start putting back ANOTHER $20 each paycheck to pay for that. After that, who knows? I think I'll put it to something I actually WANT to get, like a good 3D printer, for example. Right now, I'm putting back $60 out of each paycheck - $20 goes to my Emergency Cash Stash (ECS), another $20 is going to my Tire Replacement Fund, and the other $20 goes to my Tablet Replacement Fund. I don't imagine it'll take me too long to save up enough to get a decent tablet if I lose this one (again! ). and my Tire Replacement fund is coming along nicely, though I've still got quite a ways to go yet. :2thumb:

I read recently in "How an Economy Grows and Why It Crashes" by Peter Schiff that Americans used to save up to 10 percent of their income. I'm almost saving that much now. Another $20 per paycheck and I'll be at that level! I think that's what I'll do then! I'll put back $80 total per paycheck, at least for a while and see how that goes.


----------



## Viking

Foreverautumn said:


> But Viking, didn't you know? Cooking and kitchens are ANATHEMA to modern day women! They were invented by MEN to put down and oppress women, you see!


A lot of those who are asking are men.


----------



## Toffee

Worked on the fence yesterday until we ran out of boards. I will finish up screwing them today (we just did 2 of 4 screws yesterday to hold them) and some canning.


----------



## smaj100

Well it's not as pretty of a stack as zoom zoom's. We got about 4 cords stacked and in the pile. I need to get more pallets to get the rest of the pile stacked up, neat and covered. That was what the DW and I did Sat and Mon. So looking fwd to being able to heat our new home with wood and cutting the electric bill to nothing.


----------



## notyermomma

My aunt and uncle did an "intervention" on me this weekend and showed me what my _real_ budget is for a new home.

:gaah:

I'm not happy about it, but I did need to hear it. It's what family is for and I'm grateful. I scaled my expectations way back, but I'm still shopping.


----------



## tsrwivey

Worked on the field line for the septic tank at the land. I thought the size of it was overkill but hubby is determined to not gave to work on this septic system.


----------



## dixiemama

More kraut and tomatoes canned. Its not much but its something


----------



## Genevieve

both are very good for you so don't worry about it. every little bit counts.


for myself and the hubby I added some canned condensed soups ( I use them as quick sauce makers and for baking meats in).
also added 6 packs of bacon that were on sale for $3.49 each. a full one pound package at that lol

I'm making a list for some other things to add to the storage. I also need more half gallon jars. I opened an old box and the price on it was $10.89 I can only imagine what they are now


----------



## JayJay

I opened an old box and the price on it was $10.89 I can only imagine what they are now 


I paid $12 for 6 this summer.


----------



## Toffee

Picking up a load of rabbit manure today and hopefully making a connection with someone for a rabbit line next spring. We'll see if she has any purebreds though.


----------



## Tucker

Genevieve said:


> I also need more half gallon jars. I opened an old box and the price on it was $10.89 I can only imagine what they are now


I'm lucky to have Bi-Mart here in the Pacific Northwest. I bought a six pack of half gallons for $8.99 this last week. This week they have a case of pints for $7.99. Given how many I've been using, guess I should get more.


----------



## Grimm

Ran out to Safeway last night. Roo was bouncing off the walls so I figured she needed to get out even if it was past her bed time.

Ended up with 16 cans cheap cat food, 16lbs refined sugar, 8lbs cane sugar, canned tomatoes, pasta sauce, gf pasta, gf mac and cheese for Roo, cat litter, gf flours, and juice. Used lots of coupons and saved over $50 this week. I had to dig for the coupons but it was worth it knowing I have added to the stores and am slowly adding more gf foods.

Roo and I got a summer cold this week. I still have sinus pressure but I can't take OTC meds because of how they interact with my thyroid medication. Roo is fine now. Just as feisty as ever.

Taking Summer for her 2nd set of vaccines today and both girls are getting micro chipped! Yippie!


----------



## ksmama10

At Walmart yesterday, I spotted a good deal on 4lb bags of sugar. Usually $1.88, they were priced at $1.00 ea. Their 25 lb sack was $10.78. I bought 6 bags at the sale price...not that I was in danger of running out, you understand.


----------



## LincTex

notyermomma said:


> ... showed me what my _real_ budget is for a new home.
> I scaled my expectations way back, but I'm still shopping.


They try to tell folks nowadays you can afford a home 3X your annual income. 
I won't pay $.02 for that advice. 
I say the MAX is 2X and even then avoid the temptation to spend that much!


----------



## LincTex

ksmama10 said:


> Their 25 lb sack was $10.78.


That's about what I paid at H-E-B... I took it home and filled old 2-liter soda bottles with it. Static electricity is funny on random sugar granules - they LEAP out of a plastic funnel! Fun!


----------



## ksmama10

LincTex said:


> That's about what I paid at H-E-B... I took it home and filled old 2-liter soda bottles with it. Static electricity is funny on random sugar granules - they LEAP out of a plastic funnel! Fun!


Really? I was thinking of stashing some in pop bottles...maybe if I try it, I should put the bottle inside a plastic wash tub(think dollar days sales..I have a bunch anyway). This might be fun...


----------



## LincTex

ksmama10 said:


> Really? I was thinking of stashing some in pop bottles...maybe if I try it, I should put the bottle inside a plastic wash tub(think dollar days sales..I have a bunch anyway). This might be fun...


I think next time I'll place a very thin strip of aluminum foil along the entire length of the funnel interior, and wrap the ends of the strip around both the top lip and also around the bottom hole and back up again an inch or two.


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> At Walmart yesterday, I spotted a good deal on 4lb bags of sugar. Usually $1.88, they were priced at $1.00 ea. Their 25 lb sack was $10.78. I bought 6 bags at the sale price...not that I was in danger of running out, you understand.


The 4lb bags I got were on sale at $1.99 a bag and I had 75¢ off coupons for each bag. The cane sugar was $2.49 a bag before coupons.


----------



## Viking

Tucker said:


> I'm lucky to have Bi-Mart here in the Pacific Northwest. I bought a six pack of half gallons for $8.99 this last week. This week they have a case of pints for $7.99. Given how many I've been using, guess I should get more.


They are very good about having a great variety of canning supplies. We've bought a lot of good things from them over the years. This year we got a Giant Belgian heirloom tomato plant from them that's putting out tomatoes that so far average 1 1/2 pounds, tasty and sweet with low acidity, one slice almost covers a piece of bread.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> The 4lb bags I got were on sale at $1.99 a bag and I had 75¢ off coupons for each bag. The cane sugar was $2.49 a bag before coupons.


You can bet I was bending down to get a better look at the sale tag to be sure I was reading it right! The last big sugar sale was at my local store a few months ago and they had their store brand 4lb bags for $1.29. Over the week, I bought 200 lbs.


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> You can bet I was bending down to get a better look at the sale tag to be sure I was reading it right! The last big sugar sale was at my local store a few months ago and they had their store brand 4lb bags for $1.29. Over the week, I bought 200 lbs.


If the brand on sale is C&H you can print out the coupons at Red Plum.


----------



## ksmama10

vract:


Grimm said:


> If the brand on sale is C&H you can print out the coupons at Red Plum.


True, this was store brands both times.


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> vract:
> 
> True, this was store brands both times.


The store brand was not on sale this week but C&H was. Go figure.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> The store brand was not on sale this week but C&H was. Go figure.


It is a very rare sale indeed, when C&H is the better deal over storebrands in my area. I use the Sam's club pricing online, after I login and pick my store, to compare prices. Most times, I can get a better deal right up the street..specially on sugar, flour, and meat. I do like Sam's packages of frozen boneless skinless chicken breasts.. one of their bags equals two from my local store..but that store often has them on sale so it evens out and saves me a trip. Sams' fresh fryers and chicken breasts often are a better deal..unless there's a sale.


----------



## JayJay

ksmama10 said:


> You can bet I was bending down to get a better look at the sale tag to be sure I was reading it right! The last big sugar sale was at my local store a few months ago and they had their store brand 4lb bags for $1.29. Over the week, I bought 200 lbs.


Strange happenings...I have noticed 4 lb. at 1.79 at many stores the last month.
Go figure!! Today, Kroger's had that price.
$1.29???? Wow!!
@ $2.00 the average price per bag, you saved----$35.00 ...nice!!


----------



## HardCider

Picked up a bunch of nut trees today. I hope to get about 15- 20 chestnut trees next for a dehesa style orchard. Graze underneath, excess mast for finishing off hogs and sucks in the deer and squirrels off neighboring lands but looks like an overgrown field to unknowing masses. Acorns already starting to drop off a couple of our bigger oaks


----------



## Grimm

The kitchen light went out this afternoon. The florescent needed bulbs so I got my excuse to go to Ace. (first time having a florescent fixture) Got the bulbs and 2lbs lye, 1lb wax, saw horses, fishing line and spray paint.

I put up the lye and wax for winter crafts and activities. The fishing line is for the fairies I have to hang in Roo's room. The paint is to redo the second hand picture frames I got last weekend. 

The saw horses are for K since I gave him some wood working plans I want him to build for Roo's birthday. I could do it myself but 95% of the handcrafted things Roo gets are made by myself and my mom.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today, I put back $20 into my ECS, $20 into my Tire Fund, another $20 into Tablet Fund, and still another $20 into my General Fund. That makes $80 altogether that I'm putting back for one purpose or another, or about 10% of my pay. :2thumb:

I also bought another 8 solar cells today at the Dollar Tree for $1 each!


----------



## notyermomma

The smoke in the air has gotten so unbelievably bad that tonight I saw it illuminated in people's headlights like fog. It now hurts to breathe doing normal sedentary activities. I knew about one ongoing fire about 50 miles from my city, but tonight when I saw the news I was shocked to find that there were _four freaking fires_ in the last 24 hours!! One prompted an evacuation of 200 homes. Another was a brush fire a mere 2 miles from my own neighborhood.

:gaah:

I have a block of several free hours tomorrow, so I hope to have a reasonable BOB compiled for my car by the end of the day. I already have most of the components at home. Because it's late tonight, I'm just doing the part for my dog:

an extra leash and water bottle
a week's supply of his meds
muzzle for first aid, if necessary
extra treats and peanut butter for motivation
his old service dog vest - not to pass him off fraudulently, but because it's bright yellow and has reflective stripes for visibility
poo bags
paperwork like vax records, registration, and Canine Good Citizen certificate

I'll add kibble to the shopping list for tomorrow. For the moment I just want to focus on summer fire evacuation for obvious reasons, but I'll expand it slowly to more purposes. Suggestions are welcome.

Sometimes, it just takes the right kick in the butt to get moving. :teehee:


----------



## HardCider

Built and put up a treestand today for bowhunting and finished scrubbing the last stainless steel table tonight to use in my processing barn.


----------



## nightwing

I was thinking of saving my money and driving by the airport 
no gun no ammo no hunting license and I bet I can get a deer a night 
if gas was not so expensive.


----------



## notyermomma

Last night I practiced my first bugout scenario, and it went swimmingly.

The smoke got so bad I developed a deep dry cough. So I packed up the dog and crossed town to my heavily armed bunker code named "my mom's house," cleverly disguised in a cushy senior housing development. She tested my discipline by putting me through a rigorous program coded "salmon chowder and blueberry pie." It was so strenuous I must have blacked out at some point, because I woke up in a squalid hovel stuffed with a memory-foam guest bed.

I think Obama's death squads must have felt the smoke too, because they didn't show up demanding our guns until almost 9:30. This gave me plenty of time to run myself through some paramilitary drills so nightmare-inducing that I'll just call them "eating Lucky Charms" and "watching cartoons." 

The doctors say I should be out of intensive care as early as next week ...


----------



## Viking

notyermomma said:


> Last night I practiced my first bugout scenario, and it went swimmingly.
> 
> The smoke got so bad I developed a deep dry cough. So I packed up the dog and crossed town to my heavily armed bunker code named "my mom's house," cleverly disguised in a cushy senior housing development. She tested my discipline by putting me through a rigorous program coded "salmon chowder and blueberry pie." It was so strenuous I must have blacked out at some point, because I woke up in a squalid hovel stuffed with a memory-foam guest bed.
> 
> I think Obama's death squads must have felt the smoke too, because they didn't show up demanding our guns until almost 9:30. This gave me plenty of time to run myself through some paramilitary drills so nightmare-inducing that I'll just call them "eating Lucky Charms" and "watching cartoons."
> 
> The doctors say I should be out of intensive care as early as next week ...


I don't know but it sounds like the smoke you've been breathing is from the DEA burning confiscated Mary Jane. We've been getting a lot of smoke from the Happy Camp fire in N. California, last time I heard it was close to 90,000 sq. miles.


----------



## tsrwivey

Worked on the septic system at the land Sunday. Got the overflow lines run & the cloth put over the lines to keep the dirt out of it. We secured it all by hand so nothing moved when it was back filled with the tractor. I'll be one happy girl when that cool front comes this weekend!


----------



## Genevieve

sounds like notyermomma took a trip and never left the farm ( if ya know what I mean *lucy in the sky with diamonds*) lol

I've been working on inventory and apparently I went a little over board on the salt. I have over 100#'s  mostly iodine but some plain and some seasalt. I have no idea how this happened. seriously. :dunno:

No other surprises that I've found so far. All is well and ready. I'm over the year and half mark of tp for us. If I get the two packs I'm allowed at the store tomorrow it will put us at the year and three quarters mark


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I was gifted a Zane Grey 30-30 and a 12 guage single shot. They have been stored at my house for 15 years. We have kept them oiled and in good shape but never used them.


----------



## smaj100

So excited footers are finally getting dug, concrete is being poured in the morning and work has finally begun on our new home. God willing, we'll be in the new house before thanksgiving and out of the city. 

:2thumb::cheers:artydance:


----------



## tsrwivey

smaj100 said:


> So excited footers are finally getting dug, concrete is being poured in the morning and work has finally begun on our new home. God willing, we'll be in the new house before thanksgiving and out of the city.


:woohoo: I know y'all are so excited!


----------



## musketjim

Used some friends and dropped a large tree at BOL that was leaning wrong way. Bucked it up and will split next trip. Picked cabbages, beets and some more peas and collard greens and carrots. Was pleasantly surprised at garden at BOL. Used old seeds that I had left years ago, they worked pretty well. Potatoes did very well considering they were just potatoes left over when we cut some up for stew. Cabbages planted in tires did far better than planted in ground. Potatoes were also in tires.


----------



## Toffee

Yesterday was cheese-making day. Now, I need to find a way to use up all of the whey, asap. Found a wood cook stove that someone is giving away. I offered to pay $25 if it works, just to try to get it. It would be a major improvement to get it installed.


----------



## dixiemama

I found a recipe that uses whey instead of water for breads and pizza dough. Supposed to enhance the flavor.


----------



## Grimm

dixiemama said:


> I found a recipe that uses whey instead of water for breads and pizza dough. Supposed to enhance the flavor.


SHARE...

please.


----------



## Toffee

dixiemama said:


> I found a recipe that uses whey instead of water for breads and pizza dough. Supposed to enhance the flavor.


Actually, you can sub it out for water in any bread recipe. I just don't use 7 gallons at a time. And my go to bread recipe uses milk, not water. It's richer and softer, more like wonder bread.


----------



## smaj100

Concrete is curing as we speak. Woohooo we are so excited. Electric, Well, Mason's will all be in next week. We are moving right along.


----------



## Grimm

Got my GF pantry almost put together! Now I am just missing a small amount of gf ingredients for cooking gf from scratch. I am still taste testing gf recipes but so far no one in the family can tell!


----------



## Toffee

I'm feeling really overwhelmed with produce. I went from a couple cases a week to 6+ cases every two days. Any recipes that use a lot of bananas, peaches, melons, etc would be highly appreciated. And can I freeze homemade farmer's cheese? I've got 15+ lbs sitting in the fridge right now. Oh, and yogurt up the wazoo...I'm tempted to get a pig for the winter, just to eat all the extras.


----------



## myrtle55

Bananas u can make monkey butter, peaches salsa, and I freeze blocks of cheese all the time


----------



## Toffee

myrtle55 said:


> Bananas u can make monkey butter, peaches salsa, and I freeze blocks of cheese all the time


Well, it's not a block. It's fresh cheese that has been lightly pressed. What is monkey butter? Like banana jam?


----------



## Tucker

Toffee said:


> Any recipes that use a lot of bananas, peaches, melons, etc would be highly appreciated.


You can freeze all of these and use them for smoothies during the winter! I use hemp or coconut milk (I can't/won't drink regular milk) as the base and add in frozen fruits, spinach, coconut oil, and a fresh egg from my clean hens if I have one. Makes for a delicious meal or snack!


----------



## Toffee

Tucker said:


> You can freeze all of these and use them for smoothies during the winter! I use hemp or coconut milk (I can't/won't drink regular milk) as the base and add in frozen fruits, spinach, coconut oil, and a fresh egg from my clean hens if I have one. Makes for a delicious meal or snack!


I wish I could. Both freezers are packed full. I've got too much stock and not enough time.


----------



## myrtle55

Yes monkey butter is,like banana pineapple jam


----------



## Tucker

Toffee said:


> I wish I could. Both freezers are packed full. I've got too much stock and not enough time.


I hear you!! Could you make them into a puree and can it? You could use those as a base for winter smoothies. I maxed out my freezer with the nectarines so I've pureed both apricots and peaches for this very reason.


----------



## Toffee

Tucker said:


> I hear you!! Could you make them into a puree and can it? You could use those as a base for winter smoothies. I maxed out my freezer with the nectarines so I've pureed both apricots and peaches for this very reason.


Thanks everyone! I'll have to find some pineapples to try out that monkey butter.

We must think alike. I just got finished making a crockpot full of stuff and if my husband doesn't take over the big pot with his sous vide, then I will use that to make a big batch of caramelized bananas for ice cream. Plus, a small pot of tomato sauce.

On another note, I bugged my husband enough that he finally agreed to show me how to use the tractor. Pretty simple, really. Now nothing can stop me from getting things done when he is busy. He tilled the new area for next year's garden expansion, but we are doing a major overhaul on that. I'm done planting cukes for now. We just can't keep up with everything else. Instead, I'm thinking some sort of grain, corn, squash, okra, peas and beans. Plus, some cabbage, broccoli, and whatever else to fill in the gaps. Those are the sorts of things that I don't get much of, but really want for us and the animals.


----------



## Tucker

Toffee said:


> I bugged my husband enough that he finally agreed to show me how to use the tractor. Pretty simple, really.


:thumbraise:

I first learned how to drive on a tractor!

When I was 9 years old.

That was 50 years ago. 

On a small farm in northern Idaho. :2thumb:


----------



## Grimm

Added another 30 days of Levothyroxine to my stores. I have one more refill of both the generic and name brand. Right now I am 9 pills short of a 90 day supply. I also have 5 days put up of my current meds. I am trying to get an extra scrip after my blood test so I can have 90 days on hand at all times!

I also inventoried all stored prescription medications. I also researched and printed out drug info for all the stored prescriptions. Looks like I had more heavy duty painkillers than I thought. I found a bottle of vicodin I had stored! I didn't realized that is what they gave me after my c-section! I never did take more than 2 pills out of that bottle.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Ordered 1 of every mountain house FD pack so that we can find out which ones we like. Also ordered a couple books on growing various grains per recommendations from folks here. Along with the books are a couple pounds of red hard winter wheat berries to play wi-...to plant this fall.


----------



## Toffee

Finally was able to empty the dehydrator, so stuffed it full of banana slices. I may try to sell them by the pound, but we'll see. I also tossed a couple beef ribs into the sous vide with some zesty sauce, so we'll have those for dinner tonight. And cooked a batch of bananas down for an ice cream topping. Today I plan on doing a raspberry version, peach version and pear version. Then, of course, we'll have to taste test  I went to Winco for some powdered whole milk to try and left with three bags of stuff. Got some fels naptha, some flavored corn starch drink mixes (if they're good, I'll try to make them myself), and a ton of stuff from the discount bin. I'm really starting to love that bin when it comes to preps.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to Costco last night for a few things. Left with milk, eggs, VeggieTales for Roo (have to keep that little monster happy), a book on foraging in California and some Roo fodder.

After Roo went to bed last night I ran to Safeway. Pasta sauce, cheap canned cat food, and some kleenex for stores.

My folks are visiting today so I wanted to get all my errands done early. I still have to go to the Verizon store tomorrow to switch out my cell phone but that shouldn't take long.


----------



## catdog6949

*Sept. Prep's 1*

Got a scanner antenna for a radio shack scanner, we got at a yard sale $5 antenna $16 w/tax. Now have it set up for a weather radio. 200channel but have too program each channel.

Got;
50 .22 short's
70 mixed bird / snake shot
13 weird diff rounds(2 long's 12 pointed rnd's?)

Then;

Chinese SKS in Syn folding stock(looks just like my shot gun stock)
Came with 275 rnd's fmj and 18 hp's(I am toldthe hp can be used too hunt with?)

Also bought;

100 rnd's "Hornady" SST for Hunting
60 rnds soft nose lead for hunting

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


----------



## Toffee

Tucker said:


> :thumbraise:
> 
> I first learned how to drive on a tractor!
> 
> When I was 9 years old.
> 
> That was 50 years ago.
> 
> On a small farm in northern Idaho. :2thumb:


What part of Idaho, Tucker? I'm in the CDA area permanently now.


----------



## Tucker

Toffee said:


> What part of Idaho, Tucker? I'm in the CDA area permanently now.


Sixty miles south of you - Potlatch!! Would love to go back "home." Awesome area!


----------



## musketjim

Was supposed to go to BOL for weekend but I had a chance to work on Sat. and pick up a lot of overtime, so we'll go Sunday and just work on skirting. Been stacking wood here closer to house for ease of access when the snow flies.



"Shut up and prep."


----------



## Toffee

Tucker said:


> Sixty miles south of you - Potlatch!! Would love to go back "home." Awesome area!


That's funny, because I lived there when I was little before moving to Lewiston.

Today I bought 4 containers of cat litter, 25# brown sugar, 10# jalapenos, huge pack of tampons from Costco, batteries and lemon juice. I also picked up a free roll of insulation. So, I may veto our trip tomorrow to install that, but the husband wants to go to the gun show anyway.


----------



## Tucker

Toffee said:


> That's funny, because I lived there when I was little before moving to Lewiston.


Small world. Lived in the orchards area from 75-77. 

My preps lately have consisted of canning, dehydrating, pickling, and fermenting (and more canning, dehydrating, pickling, and fermenting, rinse, repeat....).

Hubby can always tell when I'm concerned about things - I turn into a squirrel. I'm prepping in case we have to SIP if ebola shows her face around here or if ISIS decides to use the US as target practice.


----------



## Grimm

Had to run out for a tablet cutter and some regular dose aspirin yesterday. My folks stayed the night and my dad is on an aspirin regimen. He also forgot to bring his blood pressure medication so he needed the pill cutter to quarter one of my mom's. I paid for both so we have these items here since they have them at their own home. 

I might be able to talk my dad into getting a 30 day supply of his meds to keep here if they visit more than a few times a year. So far they have spent the night twice since the move. They stayed at the cabin a few nights before the move.

They brought a truck load of furniture and 'extras' from one of their recent post retirement purges. One item was a space heater. We have one we use in Roo's room during the colder months at night. Now we have a second for our room. Hopefully I can retire the electric blanket.

They also replaced our microwave. My dad is very picky about those kinds of things and had bought one for his personal use in his office (since he could lock his office and prevent others from using it). Since he retired it has been sitting in the garage taking up space. Our microwave is rather old and was starting to lose strength when in use.

EDITED

Went to activate the new cellphone with my number. After that was done I ran across the street to CVS for their buy 1 get 1 sale on canned tuna. Added some toothpaste, razors, pedialyte and bandaids to my purchases then up to Ace to price some lumber. Grabbed 2lbs of lye, a pound of wax, wooden spoons (for tawashis) and some silicone gaskets for the trivet for my mom.


----------



## myrtle55

Tawashis ?


----------



## Grimm

myrtle55 said:


> Tawashis ?


Tawashi is Japanese. It refers to handmade dish scrubbies. The ones I am using the spoons for are like bottle brushes. The cover comes off so it can be washed when dirty.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/968566...ttern&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## smaj100

Not much in preps, but prepping for the move. Packing and sorting things going from room to room. Brought home the ******* uhaul (enlclosed horse trailer) today so I could start loading boxes and furniture up as we pack. We are trying to thin things out in the house so it will show better. Hoping for a fast sell.


----------



## Grimm

K is taking the OSHA 30 class online this week so he is home to pester Roo and I. I am using him as free mid day babysitting and getting some inventory and organizing done.


----------



## Freyadog

two pair of winter boots for me and one pair for thumper.

more arrows and tips.

canned chicken and some broth again. cant have enough chicken. think I may clean some of last years venison out of the freezer and get it canned to make room for this years hunting season

apples ready to dehydrate.


----------



## Toffee

We have decided to put little away foodwise over the next few months. I would like to get through the backlog of freezer stuff and free up some jars, so we can try for a doe tag and butcher our hog. Between those two, we might still be ok on most meat until next year. Plus, the ducks and turkeys, the rabbits we are trying to get lined out and whatever beef/pork is left from the 4h meat we just got...and whatever we buy when seafood gets super discounted this winter.
We've decided to try and spend our money on other things, like getting ready for a baby, a new car for my husband, and the increased gas prices when I get a new truck. I'm hoping to trade straight across at this point.


----------



## sillybilly

I have been big on solar power for us on a small level. We have 2 Goalzero Yeti400 batteries with 2 - 30 watt boulder panels and 2-100 watt Renogy panels that connect into a cord going into one yeti and the other end allows for 4 other solar panels. My sister is on a CPAP sleeping aid and needs power.. That's what got me into it. It takes 3 hours to charge one yeti plugging into house outlet and about 12 hours cloudy or sunny to charge by sola panels. Each yeti gives her about. 5-nights at 10 hrs a night.

Goalzero is cheaper on Amazon and is so easy to plug and play thinking. I have been impressed with the equipment, free energy, and no noisy or stinky gens to run while looters are looking for.

I can set it up on my roof by going out my bdrm window on the 2nd floor or take it with us. We bought the largest weight capacity utility trailer from HARBORFREIGHT for under $300.00. That's where all our preps are stored in case we get the " you have 20 minutes to bug out ". Easy as hooking it up to the Cherokee and following 1 of 3 green maps from REI in our region. Can't say enough about how impressed I am with solar. Everything is rechargeable like AA/AAA batteries up to 12V utility battery. Forget usage of your cell phones so I got 2 Motorola waterproof FMRS radios and wallyworld has a twin pack of Cobra radios for around $


----------



## catdog6949

*picked up a few more supplie's*

Yesterday;

Picked 4 rechargable AA's,
140 7.62*39 "SP"
80 7.62*39 "FMJ"

5 pkg's of corn beef slices(no refrig!,)
5 pkg's crumbled beef (no refrig.!)

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle (For Now)!


----------



## LincTex

sillybilly said:


> I have been big on solar power for us on a small level. We have 2 Goalzero ...


Ever thought of just building your own?

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/d-i-y-solar-generator-less-than-208-a-23287/


----------



## Gians

Put it off for many years but decided to get flood insurance. Seeing how other areas of the country with severe drought came out of it all at once, figured better safe than sorry. Felt a little strange signing Flood Insurance papers while CalFire is flying overhead every 30 minutes. 
Been pulling most of the tomatoes out to make room for winter veggies and finishing up on the reduced lawn project in back yard.


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> Ever thought of just building your own?
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/d-i-y-solar-generator-less-than-208-a-23287/


If you are up to doing it yourself projects then definitely do thorough research, find local suppliers that you can pick up equipment yourself because you can save hundreds of dollars just in shipping costs. I looked at Goalzero systems for a friend, they're great for portability and pretty easy to set up for someone with no mechanical/electrical know how but you can save a lot of money getting components separately and end up with a system that has greater power and battery reserve.


----------



## Freyadog

Freyadog said:


> two pair of winter boots for me and one pair for thumper.
> 
> more arrows and tips.
> 
> canned chicken and some broth again. cant have enough chicken. think I may clean some of last years venison out of the freezer and get it canned to make room for this years hunting season
> 
> apples ready to dehydrate.


Just an update here:
Did get 13 quarts of venison canned. Ordered more iodine tablets, 4 cans of fd cheese, 6 bottles of fish antibiotics for our fish, practiced archery this evening when Thumper got home from work.


----------



## Tucker

Haven't been able to do anything this week but hibernate in the a/c home. Fires in the area (about 30-40 miles away) have smoke pouring into metro area. Smoke is my asthma trigger and I've just been sucking down the albuterol this week. The medicine makes me really sleepy.  It's usually August that is my problem month; it's a little later this year.


----------



## Padre

Just brought another bed up to my BOL, which is good because it looks like I got another group member...what's best, he's a gun nut! Who's not on this forum you ask. Well other than liking guns he is a vet who has experience as a gun smith, and NRA certifications as an instructor. He brings an AR, and an armors bench to the group, so I am excited. We have plenty of guns between our members but he is the first with professional trigger puller experience.

Aside from that I brought up a couple boxes of books, particularly textbooks and reference books.

Also a seed vault.


----------



## Ozarker

Padre, What I'd be impressed with are the NRA certifications! If you get a well drilling rig, you could set it vertically and may be could build you a Howitzer! 

If you feel you need actual training, might consider taking your group to Syria for a working vacation, pick any side you like, it will be more fun if your group members get on different sides too!


----------



## LincTex

Ozarker said:


> If you feel you need actual training, might consider taking your group to Syria for a working vacation, pick any side you like, it will be more fun if your group members get on different sides too!


WOW.................


----------



## Toffee

Talked to my in-laws last night after finding the pig pen door unlatched and the top door on it mostly closed. No idea who was in there, but I impressed on the patriarch and matriarch how dangerous the pig could be and how hard to catch him it would be if he got out. They will help keep an eye out now.

One thing I've been trying to work out is our hay situation for the winter, so I mentioned it to them. Turns out, I don't have to buy any as they will just bring home the bales that the pumpkins sit on for Halloween. Glad to have that problem solved. I also got a chance to explain to them why we will be homeschooling our future kids and they are completely on board with the idea. And we are going to check to see if we have any working pellet guns between is so we can get rid of the coyotes here asap.


----------



## Ozarker

LincTex said:


> WOW.................


Forgot the........ LOL!


----------



## Padre

Ozarker said:


> Padre, What I'd be impressed with are the NRA certifications! If you get a well drilling rig, you could set it vertically and may be could build you a Howitzer!
> 
> If you feel you need actual training, might consider taking your group to Syria for a working vacation, pick any side you like, it will be more fun if your group members get on different sides too!


Not sure I understand the comment.

If you are suggesting that the rest of the group need training, we all get it, its just none of us have ever been in combat. We all can clean our weapons and operate them safely, but having a gun smith is a huge knowledge base. Sadly he was primarily involved with small arms...so no howitzers in my future.

I am a firm believer that knowledge is power so I have an EMT, a couple of nurse and a doctor, a farmer, and a builder, and now a vet with formal certifications.

I am hoping that if the SHTF we will be more focused on growing food than combat, but its nice to have another guy to fit into the watch schedule.

Assuming you can do any sort of repair jobs on your guns yourself, no matter how obscure the problem, I wonder how many people you have lined up to watch your back while you sleep, grow food, or split wood?


----------



## Grimm

Went and got my blood test done yesterday. Good thing too. K got a call in the evening that they need him at a meeting today (Friday) so he has to put the OSHA 30 on hold till next week.

Participating in the 7 day challenge. Doing better than expected. Filling out my worksheets so I can work on filling any holes in my preps and plans.


----------



## smaj100

Cut down about 25 more tree's today mostly hard wood.  They will be used for timber and firewood so not a complete loss. Had to make way for power lines to come to the new house. Mason supplies dropped off yesterday, waiting for the mason to finish his current job so he can start at the new house. Found a new contractor for my well who agreed to start today instead of jerking us around like the previous contractor we have been waiting on for 3 weeks. An added bonus this guy is $6 per foot cheaper for drilling and pipe.


----------



## sillybilly

VIcking: I bought all my goalzero items ( and other solar yard stuff) cheaper on Amazon.com. Even when talking to GZ customer service, they stand behind their product even if I bought it on another website. And, for the record, GZ has excellent customer service. I had to send some (discontinued) 30 watt briefcases and they even sent me a return shipping label!. Then a week later i got two Boulder30's. I have 2 defective fans that were discontinued and they have me a credit for each of them! I really like the ease and. "Plug and play" type with all their stuff.
My sister is on a CPAP sleep machine and except the. $69.00 cord adapter she had to buy from her machine company, she got 5 days at 10 hrs AVG on one charge of one of two Yeti40's.
Anyway, I have a lot of GZ stuff but did my research and their 100 watt solar panels were too expensive. 
After researching prices and quality, I bought off AMZ 2-100 watt Renogy solar panels and the girl at GZ. Customer service said to call her and she will walk me through making those work with my Yeti's!
How about that. I highly recommend folks get your solar items especially GZ, from Amazon and you have good SHTF power! No sound or smell or storage of gas.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Foreverautumn

Well, my preps this week were mostly financial. I put back $20 for my ECS, $20 to my Tire Fund, another $20 to my Tablet Replacement Fund, and another $40 to my General Fund. :2thumb:


----------



## AdmiralD7S

...and what a birthday it was!

Got home late last night from 4 weeks in California. Met some good forum members out there, by the way!

Took today off work to go to a flea market to look at things older than I am. Bought a 12" Wagner skillet and a pair of deep 8" Wagner fryers in excellent shape for $25 each, a cookie tin full of embroidery floss worth about $40 for $5, a old book on dairy cattle raising and another on livestock feed, 15-20 used (but still clean and sharp) auger bits for my hand drill, an original owners manual for the 1950s ferguson 2-bottom plow I own, and some spongebob squarepants golfballs for my sister because she hates that show 

Had dinner with fiancé, parents, and grandma at olive garden, and got several presents: a steam juicer, a nut/bolt assortment thingy, and a pair of hibachi drills (one regular and one an impact drill). Ended the day by buying 144 rolls of toilet paper, 24 rolls of paper towels, and some canning lids. How many? Well, they were in sale for $1.18/dozen, so we bought 330 dozen (entire stock of two stores). Nothing like knowing that you're able to can the garden for the next decade 

Ended the day with typing this up drinking a very manly Smirnoff ice, the first bit if booze I've had since my trip started in august. It's a prep because it shows I'm a connoisseur and not a drunk! 

Next item is to get my body off this darned PST timezone and back to reality!


----------



## Grimm

I sold 5 paintings today. Made a little bit of money To help with Roo's birthday. No, not my paintings. They were ones I bought a few years ago but never got framed or hung.


----------



## Tucker

Tucker said:


> Haven't been able to do anything this week but hibernate in the a/c home. Fires in the area (about 30-40 miles away) have smoke pouring into metro area. Smoke is my asthma trigger and I've just been sucking down the albuterol this week.


Another fire broke out less than 15 miles from me tonight and the smoke is blowing this way. My lungs can't catch a break this week - and the tomatoes and plums are still sitting on my counter.


----------



## Grimm

AdmiralD7S said:


> How many? Well, they were in sale for $1.18/dozen, so we bought 330 dozen (entire stock of two stores). Nothing like knowing that you're able to can the garden for the next decade


It's 3960 lids.


----------



## Tweto

This last week, I have been increasing my supplies. 

Been buying bulk first aid, shampoos, mouthwash, toothpaste, etc..

Purchased 5 gallons of extra synthetic motor oil, stocked up on antifreeze, oil and air filters. Changed the oil in every vehicle with synthetic oil. Fixing every little squawk I can find around the house, had the septic tank pumped, and purchased a years supply of septic tank bacteria.

Buying bulk food stuffs.

Put a new battery in the big generator.

Filling all my fuel reserves. 

If we have a brutally cold and snowy winter (as being predicted) I'll be ready.
If we have an outbreak from Ebola and we have to isolate our self's in the house we're ready.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead

I've been adding ammo to our stores over the last month or so. 

880 rounds 7.62x54R
100 rounds .30-06 165gr
100 rounds .30-06 180gr
60 rounds .30-30 130gr
60 rounds .30-30 150gr
200 rounds .308 168gr BT-Match
3300 rounds .22LR 40gr
200 rounds .17HMR 20Gr VMAX
27 boxes Federal 12G - 3" .00 Buck
550 rounds 9mm 115 JHP 

I got some at really decent prices; some well, you know the story there. However, in my area I am seeing availability upticks in some calibers that had been hard to come by for a while. 

On the plus side, my lovely bride took on a new job a while back that sells ammo. We're a small town area, so the employer doesn't restrict employee sales, woo-hoo, and as such she is our new .22 resource! We're not absolute hogs about it, though I desperately want to be. :sssh: We get it at a "discount" which is still a ton higher that what .22 ammo should be going for. But, I'll take it right now. 

The best thing is, if I should never need it, my kids and grandkids and great-grandkids will have plenty of ammunition. :2thumb: Or I can always sell it. Either way, it is now an investment in our future.


----------



## Viking

Tucker said:


> Another fire broke out less than 15 miles from me tonight and the smoke is blowing this way. My lungs can't catch a break this week - and the tomatoes and plums are still sitting on my counter.


Between Southern Oregon and Northern California we're really catching hell. I have a friend that used to work for a county fire protection agency and he's told me that a great deal of fires are man set. Over the years they've caught some of those people locally that worked on fire crews, starting fires to give themselves a job, meanwhile putting fellow firefighters lives at risk and the potential for loss of other peoples homes and businesses. Now that we are coming into fall we're going to get a lot of slash fires due to all the logging done around here since last years fire and that can be a problem especially when we have air inversions and the smoke lays down in the valleys. Sad thing is about the slash piles is that they are posted for no firewood cutting, I suppose some of it is because of insurance but what a waste of potential firewood.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to Walmart for our monthly trip. I pay the water bill at Walmart with cash because I don't pay my bills with check or online. Since it is free to use their bill pay service for my water bill I factor in my Walmart shopping for the same day.

I grabbed 2 bars of Zote, baking soda, bleach tablets, pedialyte, 21 cans of cheap cat food, and some other non prep items (like tights and a top to go under Roo's birthday dress if it is cold in November). Priced some items we need but am not pushed to get RIGHT NOW.

Still have a trip to Costco and Ace before the day is done.

Yes, the 7 day challenge is allowing us to shop today as a working day.


----------



## sgtusmc98

to me it's not really a prep but I always try to get a years worth of hay at a time, this is in the middle of second run of the day and final for the year. Got hot and had to stop and have a beer 
It amazes me how many people are hunting hay for their horses in February. Doesn't winter come every year?

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## sgtusmc98

Don't really mean to comment on my own post but after posting it realized that's the problem with so many people, we keep having problems but don't look at it as a reaccurance. In this case it's winter but in others it's depressions or recessions. There are many off the wall things to prep for but when it comes down to it there are many things tat happen in cycles and they still get ignored by the general population. It's sad.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead

*Nice Unexpected Score...*

Went to our local grocery store today & happened down the baking aisle where I found 25 pound sacks of flour for $8.99 each. Not Costco good, but a decent prince for the quantity. Bought 3 bags!!


----------



## Viking

sgtusmc98 said:


> Don't really mean to comment on my own post but after posting it realized that's the problem with so many people, we keep having problems but don't look at it as a reaccurance. In this case it's winter but in others it's depressions or recessions. There are many off the wall things to prep for but when it comes down to it there are many things tat happen in cycles and they still get ignored by the general population. It's sad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


It's just common sense, wisdom that people who live in areas where there are hurricanes, fires, tornadoes, flooding happen fairly regularly that they should have plenty of clean drinking water, food and emergency supplies on hand at all times. But how often do we see news reports of people stranded on a roof top with signs asking for food and water. It's called normalcy bias and it's amazing how the majority of people just don't seem to have a connection to realities of things that happen and being prepped for them.


----------



## headhunter

Acquired some tubing for the apple tree trunks. Bunnies are not bad in barbecue sauce, however they sure can raise the dickens with apple tree bark. 
Bought another couple boxes of #4 buck. The 00 buck has 9 pellets and #4 Buck has 27. Should an evil doer choose to wear body armor, it appears the best target will be their legs and they are a might skinnier than a torso.
I purchased another 7 gallons of non-oxygenated gasoline. A little more expensive but worth knowing come spring it will work and not be so degraded. Bought a couple more tubes of grease, the mower deck will need it when it comes off and the PTO shaft will need it when the blower gets mounter. I really need to get a couple of more containers and fill them with diesel.
Stopped by a friend's place and retrieved a .22. He has a **** problem.
Grandma is up north doing her garage sale thing trying to outfit the grand daughter. So far the shirts are good and the sweatshirts too, jeans are another thing. We've purchased a new parka and boots, it looks like we'll end up doing the same for snow pants. We're trying to get it all so she can wear it next year too, but we don't want her swimming in it either. It's a good thing grandma is handy with needle and thread or machine.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

3 tubs cocoa powder, 4 lb linguini, 3 lb fettuccine, 5 lb bag of frozen broccoli for dehydrating, 45 rolls tp, 12 boxes Kleenex, 48 bars bath soap, 4 rolls duct tape, 800 alcohol swabs, 6 pkg of Clorox wipes, misc otc meds for flu season and a brake bleeder. I will probably have to ask JayJay how to use the bleeder.


----------



## myrtle55

Added 2 more rain barrels bringing their total holdings to 600 gal. Picked up stuff to make up dehydrated Mac and cheese type meals in jars. Canned hundreds of jars of foods, dehydrated lotsa fruits..got to,work on hoarding TPnow..lol


----------



## ContinualHarvest

The semester is well under way. I'm learning so much.
Also, I have a pet project I'm working on that is related to one of my classes. I'm finding local plant species for an assignment. As I find these species, I find out if they are edible or otherwise useful. I then collect samples of seeds or cuttings and propagate them for planting at home. If the S were to HTF, I'd have a stock of local edibles specifically adapted to the area. Most people wouldn't even know that the species were important food/medicinal species.


----------



## Tucker

ContinualHarvest said:


> As I find these species, I find out if they are edible or otherwise useful. ... Most people wouldn't even know that the species were important food/medicinal species.


Kudos to you!! This is an important skill!!

When I was growing up, we were dirt poor and would forage for foods to supplement our garden. The three biggest harvests were elderberries (for jelly), mushrooms, and huckleberries. We really got lucky because we would dig up any mushroom we could find and ate it, usually dipped in egg and cracker crumbs then fried. We once found a huge patch and took home boxes. They were like steaks when cooked. Later I found out they were cauliflower mushrooms. We were lucky that none of them were poisonous.

I remember my brother (who was much older than me) would harvest alder bark and leaves for medicinal use.

At my last place of employment, I would lead people around campus and show them the useful fruits including salal, Oregon grape (mix those two berries 50/50 for the best damn jelly on the planet!), Beautyberry for mosquito repellant, edible thimbleberry, creeping raspberry (which produced a *lot* of berries for us!), and several other plants.

Having a book of native plants for your area is so useful!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Tucker said:


> Kudos to you!! This is an important skill!!
> 
> When I was growing up, we were dirt poor and would forage for foods to supplement our garden. The three biggest harvests were elderberries (for jelly), mushrooms, and huckleberries. We really got lucky because we would dig up any mushroom we could find and ate it, usually dipped in egg and cracker crumbs then fried. We once found a huge patch and took home boxes. They were like steaks when cooked. Later I found out they were cauliflower mushrooms. We were lucky that none of them were poisonous.
> 
> I remember my brother (who was much older than me) would harvest alder bark and leaves for medicinal use.
> 
> At my last place of employment, I would lead people around campus and show them the useful fruits including salal, Oregon grape (mix those two berries 50/50 for the best damn jelly on the planet!), Beautyberry for mosquito repellant, edible thimbleberry, creeping raspberry (which produced a *lot* of berries for us!), and several other plants.
> 
> Having a book of native plants for your area is so useful!


I agree the mushroom hunting can be a bit risky. Knowing the native edibles is a valuable skill set for rough times though. 
I'm fortunate to be able to run around the state with seasoned wildlife biologists, not everyone has that chance.


----------



## emilysometimes

I've been focused on rotating our food and water storage and making sure things are getting rotated- and my daughter and I are learning to sew together. 

A good bit of my water storage is in gallon bottles from the grocery store. Some of them are "expired" according to their labels and I'm having a hard time determining whether or not I need to use that water for something else or if I can just keep it. The govt. and Red Cross sites say that commercially-bottle water can be kept for up to five years. Other sites say that the plastic will start leaching chemicals into the water after six months. I wish I could find a straight answer on that! Does anyone know? If I use the store-bought water on our plants, could I just refill the jugs and store them or does the plastic really leach that much into the water? 

For my current storage, I'm washing juice and soda bottles, then rinsing them with either bleach or vinegar and filling them with tap water. We're on municipal water, so it's already treated. From what I've read, that water should last a couple years, but I may use that water for the plants every few months and refill the bottles with fresher water just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Grimm

emilysometimes said:


> I've been focused on rotating our food and water storage and making sure things are getting rotated- and my daughter and I are learning to sew together.
> 
> A good bit of my water storage is in gallon bottles from the grocery store. Some of them are "expired" according to their labels and I'm having a hard time determining whether or not I need to use that water for something else or if I can just keep it. The govt. and Red Cross sites say that commercially-bottle water can be kept for up to five years. Other sites say that the plastic will start leaching chemicals into the water after six months. I wish I could find a straight answer on that! Does anyone know? If I use the store-bought water on our plants, could I just refill the jugs and store them or does the plastic really leach that much into the water?
> 
> For my current storage, I'm washing juice and soda bottles, then rinsing them with either bleach or vinegar and filling them with tap water. We're on municipal water, so it's already treated. From what I've read, that water should last a couple years, but I may use that water for the plants every few months and refill the bottles with fresher water just to be on the safe side.


I tink the expiration date is more for the container. I found a 2.5 jug in my stores that had sprung a leak. Well within the expiration date.


----------



## northstarprepper

We have been adding to medical preps lately, preparing for both flu season and any encroachment of Ebola into the States. Each time we shop, we add spices to keep our long term food supply a bit tastier as well. The one area left to add to is better water supply...but we do have an in-ground pool to tide us over. That freezes in the winter months though, so I am working in other options in the next few weeks.


----------



## Grimm

I got a call from the pharmacy. My thyroid meds were ready for pick up. My prescription has changed again. Now I am taking 2.5 grains of desiccated thyroid. So I had K pick it up on his way home from work and put my 2 grain meds in stores for an emergency. That means I have almost 90 days of the synthetic thyroid meds and 24 of the desiccated.


----------



## Viking

Tucker said:


> Kudos to you!! This is an important skill!!
> 
> When I was growing up, we were dirt poor and would forage for foods to supplement our garden. The three biggest harvests were elderberries (for jelly), mushrooms, and huckleberries. We really got lucky because we would dig up any mushroom we could find and ate it, usually dipped in egg and cracker crumbs then fried. We once found a huge patch and took home boxes. They were like steaks when cooked. Later I found out they were cauliflower mushrooms. We were lucky that none of them were poisonous.
> 
> I remember my brother (who was much older than me) would harvest alder bark and leaves for medicinal use.
> 
> At my last place of employment, I would lead people around campus and show them the useful fruits including salal, Oregon grape (mix those two berries 50/50 for the best damn jelly on the planet!), Beautyberry for mosquito repellant, edible thimbleberry, creeping raspberry (which produced a *lot* of berries for us!), and several other plants.
> 
> Having a book of native plants for your area is so useful!


Running around the forests with friends as a youngster we learned a lot about wild edibles. For some reason I loved to eat sour stuff, salmon berries, blackberries just as they were turning black, thimble berries just as they were turning red, blue huckleberry and red huckleberry, red huckleberry has so much vitamin C in them they would crack my lips eating too many raw. Black caps, salal,wild currents and the berry with the most pucker power I know of, Oregon grape berries, which also have great medicinal importance from the root. All this just reminded me, we need to go out and check on the huckleberries, they taste great and are good for vision.


----------



## Tucker

northstarprepper said:


> We have been adding to medical preps lately, preparing for both flu season and any encroachment of Ebola into the States. Each time we shop, we add spices to keep our long term food supply a bit tastier as well.


I've stocked up on spices and herbs too. One that I bought in bulk at Winco is tumeric. It has a lot of medicinal value and is dirt cheap at Winco. It's good in curry too.


----------



## Tucker

Grimm said:


> I found a 2.5 jug in my stores that had sprung a leak.


Be sure that those flimsy containers are not stored in the house.

The previous owner of this house had a container of water stored in a hallway closet. It leaked. We discovered when we ripped out the carpet that the leak led to toxic mold. We had to pay a lot to get that removed. :brickwall:


----------



## Ozarker

Emilysometimes, I buy Stars & Stripes soda at our Dollar Store 3 qrt 5.4 oz bottles, clear plastic that is heavier than standard pop bottles. 26 are full with tap water in the garage where there is no light. I could drink it, mostly for coffee, bathing, flushing and washing dishes if I lose water. Last time I drank 8 oz of water was at a restaurant last week, before that I can't remember when. Really don't drink water, should, but don't. Milk, soda, beer, juices and V-8 give me the water I need. 
One of my places is lakefront, the other is a less than 500 feet to another lake, sources of water aren't an issues, purification for consumption is, so, why store it? On the lake I have a well, have a well at the other place too but it needs to be cleaned up to back up city water. 
Cleaning out the garage still from the GF moving out, she was more of a packrat than a prepper but looks like I have about 5 years worth of shampoo, liquid soap and body wash, no dish soap! Anyone want to trade? (LOL)

Padre, about 470 watch my back, they're called LEOs. Then there are neighbors and family. One of the GF's Yorkie's couldn't get her shots due to a condition so she couldn't take it to her rental, dog's fine and is a good watch dog, goes nuts with deer in the yard, perks up with every vehicle engine, even a bird on the window sill sets her off. 

Today, I'll be back on the "tiny house" in the back. I'm really looking forward to man little man cave, it's in a treed area near the back lot line "facing" the woods, I can see just fine through the 6' chain link fence back there. If I did have a fire or storm damage, the little backyard house will be handy.


----------



## Grimm

Tucker said:


> Be sure that those flimsy containers are not stored in the house.
> 
> The previous owner of this house had a container of water stored in a hallway closet. It leaked. We discovered when we ripped out the carpet that the leak led to toxic mold. We had to pay a lot to get that removed. :brickwall:


I keep all water storage (except the 16oz bottles) on wire racks in the storage room. It has a concrete floor and I have an oil drip pan under each rack to see if we have any leaks. This jug sprung a leak near the top and I didn't find it til I went to use the jug.

The 16oz bottles are in a storage tote in the pantry.

All our floors are wood except the living room which has carpet. Roo and I have a sensitivity to molds so I try to prevent them.


----------



## emilysometimes

Thanks for the tip about Dollar General soda bottles, Ozarker! I will definitely buy some and give the bottles a try!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

picked up a few things....... 2 new C420 PAPR units (will test 'em out and git a few more if we like them) a couple dozen molle hydration packs, half a dozen large alice packs (need to git some more frames) a few tents...dozen severe weather sleep systems...bunches more of gauze, blood stops, compresion packs ect......few more pair of military boots new in box.....2 dozen new entrenching tools...lots of ammo boxes........too much more to remember lol....... good to be connected 













































ooooooo..almost fergot....bought the ol lady a sporty too......lol 









.....................................whats new in yer world ya'llz??.........

fishin' time now............
















look familiar Ozarker?......:beercheer:


----------



## helicopter5472

Tribal Warlord Thug, Nice haul....Wish I was connected....Congrats


----------



## Grimm

Added some new ace type bandages to our first aid kits. They have the velcro closure so no need to use the metal clip or dig for a safety pin.


----------



## goshengirl

Just ordered some N95 1860 masks and MMM's new solar book.


----------



## Genevieve

just got a delivery of 3 more military 5 gallon water cans


----------



## smaj100

Well the new well is almost complete. The hit solid rock at 138' and continued down another 20'. This is great news for us considering the original well driller gave me an estimate for 400' and his cost was $6/ft higher than the contractor we went with. The house is on schedule if not a few days ahead, power lines should be coming in mid week. woohooooo


----------



## notyermomma

After getting sick yet _*again*_ I have identified another gap in my preps. When I feel up to it I will assemble several homespun packets of instant pedialyte. My doctor gave me the recipe. A packet of unsweetened kool-aid helps it taste a little less weird.

Oh, yeah ... and a flu shot. My doc didn't want to give it to me this week because he said my system is stressed out enough already. After asking around I did find out that this particular (gastro) bug is levelling entire elementary schools right now in my area. Tis the season, people!


----------



## Grimm

Checked out a different grocery store today. They have items I have in my stores but can't find else where. Things like shelf stable milk for Roo and a HUGE variety of canned veggies! Their prices are not that great so it will be a once in a while place for the food storage items I can't get except online.

Also got a box of GF cake mix to taste test for Roo's birthday cupcakes. I'm going to make the buttercream frosting from scratch this year again. Last year I felt like my efforts were wasted on K's family but this year it will just be my folks, K, Roo, I and our neighbors. No in-laws to bully me in my own home.


----------



## mojo4

I've been canning alot recently. Tomatoes, lots of peaches, chicken in green salsa. I also have been bottling my own beer! I have a nice raspberry lager conditioning in bottles and a cherry honey wheat fermenting in my tank. Anybody up for chicken tacos and cold beer? I also stopped by cabelas. New fishing pole only. They finally have just about any ammo you want in stock!! Except 22 of course........


----------



## Grimm

I started cutting strips of cardboard for the buddy burners. Once I get them all cut and the cans packed I'll fill them with wax. I like that this is a rather cheap and easy preparedness craft or sorts I can get done in an afternoon if I'm not making a dozen of them.


----------



## musketjim

Almost finished skirting at BOL. Procrastinated on skirting tho. Got 12 bags of steer manure from Lowe's on sale and dumped in garden. Not very efficient but productive. BOL set up for the winter.


----------



## myrtle55

Grimm said:


> I started cutting strips of cardboard for the buddy burners. Once I get them all cut and the cans packed I'll fill them with wax. I like that this is a rather cheap and easy preparedness craft or sorts I can get done in an afternoon if I'm not making a dozen of them.


Whats a buddy burner and strips /wax stuff ? I make my own fire starters with wax and paper..just wondering


----------



## myrtle55

Never mind, googled it. Lol


----------



## Genevieve

I'm on a search for some tyvec suits. We have one each but I'd feel better if we had more. I have some duct tape but want to get more. and I have a good amount of N95 masks and will keep an eye out for more. Also have some boxes of nitrile gloves and one of latex but I think I should get more


----------



## Grimm

myrtle55 said:


> Whats a buddy burner and strips /wax stuff ? I make my own fire starters with wax and paper..just wondering


Great little things to have in the BOBs or as a last resort.


----------



## Genevieve

I like the ones made in altoid cans. they have a lid so it all stays inside the can in case it gets hot and melts when not lit. and finding cheap candles for making them is easy


----------



## Grimm

Genevieve said:


> I like the ones made in altoid cans. they have a lid so it all stays inside the can in case it gets hot and melts when not lit. and finding cheap candles for making them is easy


I am using the cheap paraffin that came with my wax pouring pot. It was cheaper to buy the kit with the pot than just the pot. I got a deal at a close out shop for the 'candle making kit' so I figured it will help make candle making a bit easier.

I am using tuna cans and coffee lids that fit. I was also going to seal them in bags to prevent a mess in the BOBs.


----------



## tsrwivey

Genevieve said:


> . Also have some boxes of nitrile gloves and one of latex but I think I should get more


No latex, you can develop an allergy to latex at any time. That's why it's generally not used in medical anymore.


----------



## tsrwivey

Genevieve said:


> I like the ones made in altoid cans. they have a lid so it all stays inside the can in case it gets hot and melts when not lit. and finding cheap candles for making them is easy


Good idea! I have lots of Altoid tins!


----------



## Freyadog

last 3 days:

5 cords of wood cut, split and stacked
25 pints of chicken, chicken broth, bacon canned
wood stove in and ready to go
kindling split
ham radio shack in place for Thumper
flannel ready to sew for night shirts


----------



## Grimm

Had an opportunity to teach K about first aid for insect stings. Personally I have never been stung by a bee or any winged bug. I have been swarmed by fire ants and badly bitten. 

This evening K brought the dogs in the house from their evening after dinner potty break and Summer looked like a cartoon. Her lips were swollen. I took a look at them to see the cause and K started looking up 24 hour emergency vets near us.

I rolled my eyes as he freaked out. I had to pin the puppy down but I iced her lips to help with the swelling until K calmed down. Once he was done I asked him to hold Summer while I pulled out the bee stinger from her cheek. I used the credit card method and within a few minutes her lips were near normal.

I gave her a pupcicle to help with the last of the swelling. She is fine now and K is too. 

I grew up with dogs getting stung or bit by spiders and have seen almost all of it before. I had to look up a few images of spider bites on dogs to calm K down but once the stinger was out and the swelling reduced he knew I was right.

All in all that will teach the puppy not to mess with bees!


----------



## Viking

When our toy rat terriers were young they learned about bees and yellowjackets, Minnie just ignores them now but Mickey learned to pick them out of the air and kill them without getting stung. Trouble is he doesn't understand that bees shouldn't be killed.


----------



## Tucker

Grimm said:


> Had an opportunity to teach K about first aid for insect stings.


Glad it worked out ok for all!

As someone who has a list of allegies/anaphylactic reactions longer than your arm, I can't recommend having benadryl highly enough (and you may have it). Reactions can happen so quickly that it doesn't leave much time for a response, especially if normal human or animal ER care isn't available.

I once had a ferret go into anaphylactic shock after a distemper shot I administered at home. Thankfully, I had epinephrine at home and had it marked with the correct dosage for me and my critters. I thought he would just pop right up after the shot but I had to do "mouth to snout" rescue breathing. It worked!! As soon as I got him breathing, I rushed him to the ER. They said "nice job!" and just gave him steroids to prevent a relapse.

I was reading a heart warming story about firefighters saving a family of hamsters from a house fire. One thing the story highlighted was a pet emergency pocket guide that the firefighters carried. I'm getting one of them!

The article also says "It's becoming more and more common for fire departments to have supplies to help animals in emergencies, but some still do not. Contact your local fire station to find out if they have life-saving equipment for pets, and check how you could help if they do not."


----------



## Tucker

Genevieve said:


> I'm on a search for some tyvec suits. We have one each but I'd feel better if we had more. ...Also have some boxes of nitrile gloves and one of latex but I think I should get more


Here are the ones I bought in August.

I use vinyl gloves for a lot of things around the house - picking berries, digging in the garden dirt, handling hot peppers, etc. I keep about 500-1000 on hand at any time. I buy them at a restaurant supply store for about $5.00 per 100. The west coast has Smart & Final/Cash & Carry.


----------



## Toffee

Well, we got a surprise tax refund from last year, so we bought my husband a new car. He ended up with a Nissan Juke Nismo. It is a prep for us, because his car was 13 years old and a sports car. It was quite difficult to get in and out of and would have been terrible to fit kids into. I've been pushing for a 4-door and he agreed, finally. It really is a nice car with all the bells and whistles.

We also drove down to my dad's place a couple hours south and while visiting, he gave us a rabbit cage, shovel, propane burner, and barrel. Along with the standard ammo and reloading gear. But my favorite thing he gave me was a notebook from 1939-40 from my great-grandma that contains all of her pickling recipes. I am soo excited!


----------



## headhunter

The old saying, "No good deed goes unpunished---." A good friend was having some heart problems last summer and upon swinging by his place the normally good looking lawn was sorta rough looking. He wasn't home so I checked the fuel and oil in his lawn tractor and was off to the races. I made 3/4 of a round and was close up to some cedar trees when I was stung. I swatted and saw it was a bee then I was hit repeatedly about the eyes. I bailed off and headed for the house where the hose hangs. After running cold well water for a while into my face. I got the cell phone out and reached the wife and urged her to hurry and bring tweasers and Benadryl Because of road construction it took her 20 minutes. She found 6 stingers to pull and when the swelling went down I found another three. Gol- did that cool water feel good!
Grandpa got the granddaughter her own leatherman this week and grandma received a spare speed loader for her Crimson Trace equiped Model 60. Grandpa thought he was lucky to find a 1976 quarter and his order for PRI-G arrived; grandma found some flour on sale. Both of grandma's green houses got moved into the big shed for winter.


----------



## Tacitus

Precious metals have been down. I've been picking up a few silver coins and maybe a gold coin (tenth ounce) when I can afford it. Every now and then I wonder why I am sacrificing for a piece of metal, but then I realize that as long as I don't lose it, buying a tenth ounce of gold is like putting money in the bank...except no interest...and I have to pay money for "putting it in the bank" (converting cash to PMs)...BUT, it will always be there when I need it--no bank holidays for my precious metals!

Easy to get off track. I've been distracted by work, and so I haven't been coming to this site, and I haven't been reviewing my strategic plans. I saw some food sales the other day at the store, and I started stocking up on some stuff I already had. Then I remembered I was supposed to be focusing on water (according to my plans). For now, I've got to resist buying more PMs and food, and instead I need to shop for a family/home water filter.


----------



## Toffee

Checking over supplies here. 
Major weakpoints:
Heat
Water
Cooking Oil
Soap

Heat won't be necessary for another week or two, then if the power goes, we should have a month or two before needing more wood or needing to stay with my in-laws. If the heat doesn't go out, we're good for two years as a supplement.

Water is a bit trickier. We have some on hand, but not enough. We do have access to a chlorinated pool, though.

Cooking oil will be bought with the next paycheck. I have a lot of specialty oils, but not much veg oil.

Soap will be bought next week also. I'm not out or all that low, but it does need replenished, just in case Ebola spreads.

On the upside, I bought a gravid doe today. She is a beaut. We're expecting her litter on the 16th. So, rabbit stew by December. And I'm going to push my husband to get his tag asap so we can have that meat. Soon enough I will have more meat than I know what to do with.


----------



## Grimm

Checking our first aid and sickness supplies. Added some splash goggles today. Also some procare fabric for bed pads.


----------



## Tucker

*Yowsa!!*



Genevieve said:


> I'm on a search for some tyvec suits. We have one each but I'd feel better if we had more. I have some duct tape but want to get more. and I have a good amount of N95 masks and will keep an eye out for more. Also have some boxes of nitrile gloves and one of latex but I think I should get more


Hope you already made those purchases!

http://www.cnbc.com/id/102048219

The so-called prepper community has a long list of concerns-and for quite some time Ebola has been near the top of it. Experts, though, are split on whether the confirmation that the disease has entered the U.S. will spur a rush in equipment sales. {{Uhhhmm. See sales figures below for an answer.}}

Even as awareness of doomsdayers grows thanks to a reality series on the National Geographic Channel, sales of supplies like canned food and hand-cranked flashlights had actually begun to level off before Tuesday.

And since Ebola has been on the community's radar for so long, many people have already stocked up.

"I think that a lot of people who are involved in the preparedness community already have the supplies to handle a wide variety of crises," said Daisy Luther, who runs The Organic Prepper blog.

"Many of us do keep pandemic supplies on hand: things like nitrile gloves, N95 and N100 masks and sanitation supplies. Others who have been aware of the need but who have not yet made the purchases will very likely be on Amazon, ordering the necessary supplies, just in case this does turn into a pandemic."

*People with closer ties to the survivalist retail world, though say they do expect to see some kind of sales bump. (Early figures from Amazon bear this out; as of Wednesday sales of a type of full-body protective suits were up 131,000 percent and sales for one type of mask had risen 18,000 percent in 24 hours. *Amazon does not give actual sales figures.)

"I think you're going to see some of those people panicking," said Vic Rantala, former owner of Safecastle, which has been servicing the survival market for over 12 years.

"Those who are most fearful at the moment will be locking themselves into their homes-maybe first going out and topping off their supplies at their local stores, as opposed to ordering products that will be coming through the mail-because to take delivery of something means they have to answer the door."

Officials with the American Prepper's Network say it's premature to be talking about a lockdown, even for the most cautious preppers. {{Why not SIP if you can?}}

Instead, they say, this is a good reminder to check inventories on things like surgical masks, and perhaps follow the example of some Asian countries, where it's not uncommon for people to wear those masks as they walk around town.

"The worst thing we can do as a nation, or a community, is to panic at this point," said Dr. Joe Alton, a spokesman for the network who also goes by the name "Dr. Bones."

"When we talk about preparedness, we're not just talking about beans and bullets. We're talking ... about becoming medically prepared as well. There's a lot you can do with bandages, masks and medicines that you can't do with bullets or MREs."

Alton, though, says he believes the case in Texas won't be an isolated incident, and he predicts more cases will pop up over the next few months.

Luther agrees.

"It's definitely a warning bell," she said. "It's similar to a storm warning during hurricane season. You know that there is a possibility the storm will hit, so you check over your supplies, you keep your vehicle filled with fuel, and you pay close attention to the news. In the event that the threat becomes real, you want to be able to practice social isolation as a preventative course of action."


----------



## Genevieve

2 different temporal thermometers
another set of goggles ( actually for painting not swimming)
another box of nitrile gloves
some more n95 masks ( they may help temporally)

and a coffee press that is for my BOB
http://outdoorproducts.com/coffee-press/










perfect size for one cup of coffee


----------



## catdog6949

*Oct. Prepp's.....*

Got a few more thing's;

6 days of chocalate (for 2)
1 free energy water
1 free jalepeno pepper casarol

Then;

Molle 3 day dig. Camo battle pack
2- 3 mag. Holder's dig. Camo(for sks stripper clipped round's)
Dig. Camo writing tablet cover
Water proof writing tablet and pen
2- N 95 mask's
40 gloves
20 dust masks
2 4*6 plastic tarp's
2. Goggle's
2. Wall anolog thermometer's
Lysol
Extra 18 rolls tp for stash
Extra trash bags large

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle(For Now)


----------



## Foreverautumn

Yesterday, I put back another $20 into my ECS, another $20 into my Tire Fund, another $20 into my Tablet Fund, and another $40 into my general fund.


----------



## Grimm

Did a lot in the last 24 hours! 

I mentioned in the ebola prepping thread I did some last minute shopping at the pharmacy and super market. On top of filling some gaps and adding to stores I got some comfort items.

Today I ran to Trader Joe's for more of the normal foods we eat day to day. They had their seasonal pumpkin products out so I grabbed some extras just in case we don't go back out anytime soon. I got some of their fresh salsa to freeze for later use in soups and casseroles. Not to mention all the yummy pumpkin soup, pancake mix, coffee and canned pumpkin (for the pets).

Checked a CVS near by and was able to find bleach wipes. Our local CVS was sold out. I wanted to add some to the car kit for K.

My linen cabinet has been cleared out and all our preps for cold and flu season have filled it up again. I figured this will help when/if someone in the family gets sick. 

Cleared out and restocked our in-house 'wet' pantry as well. I don't need 50 cans of tomatoes in my tiny off kitchen pantry. Just a few is fine and then I have more room for variety in there. Next is the 'dry' pantry.


----------



## Toffee

Well, it would seem that my husband is getting on board with prepping due to not only the very real threat of Ebola (yes, we consider it to be a genuine concern), but also the idea that I will not be working once we have a baby. He was happy I went shopping yesterday and today we bought a cast iron cookstove for the house. I'm really happy. Except for soap, we have everything checked off on our list of additional preps.

He also suggested that if there were any other preps we needed, to just grab the savings and buy them. I feel great right now. And he is completely on board with picking up more ration packs (seven oceans and mainstay are what we have right now). I suggested waiting and putting together an entire order for EE. Once we get our tax refund, I will be fixing my teeth, setting up doctor's appointments and paying down another big part of his car loan. Then, we will make an order for EE. It feels great having a plan in place.


----------



## notyermomma

Whoo! Went shopping today.

Filled up my gas tank
A gallon of bleach
Two bottles of hydrogen peroxide
Two 24-packs of bottled water
Extra dog stuff (food and treats) 
5# bag of rice
Protein bars
several cans of soup
80 oz peanut butter
Sugar, salt, and kool-aid packets for homespun pedialyte
Two big bags of cough drops

I also bought a plastic bin for my car. I assembled a rudimentary BOB a couple weeks ago, but at the time I only had a gym bag. This is a lot bigger and tidier. Besides, I needed the bag for a trip tomorrow. :thumbraise:

Thanks to a good sale at Big Lots, I got away with all this and a few other groceries for about $60. I still have the budget for a bit more this month. I'm trying to decide between getting that space heater, a Foodsaver, or winterizing the car. So many good options!


----------



## Grimm

notyermomma said:


> Whoo! Went shopping today.
> 
> Filled up my gas tank
> A gallon of bleach
> Two bottles of hydrogen peroxide
> Two 24-packs of bottled water
> Extra dog stuff (food and treats)
> 5# bag of rice
> several cans of soup
> 80 oz peanut butter
> Sugar, salt, and kool-aid packets for homespun pedialyte
> Two big bags of cough drops
> 
> I also bought a plastic bin for my car. I assembled a rudimentary BOB a couple weeks ago, but at the time I only had a gym bag. This is a lot bigger and tidier. Besides, I needed the bag for a trip tomorrow. :thumbraise:
> 
> Thanks to a good sale at Big Lots, I got away with all this and a few other groceries for about $60. I still have the budget for a bit more this month. I'm trying to decide between getting that space heater, a Foodsaver, or winterizing the car. So many good options!


Did they offer the 20% off at the Big Lots near you too?


----------



## notyermomma

They did! I don't know how long it'll last, but it may coax me out on another run. _Love_ being cheap.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tucker

Grimm said:


> Cleared out and restocked our in-house 'wet' pantry as well. I don't need 50 cans of tomatoes in my tiny off kitchen pantry. Just a few is fine and then I have more room for variety in there. Next is the 'dry' pantry.


Man I need to do that too. I have stuff stacked on top of stuff and ready to escape any time the door is opened. Organization is definitely not my strong point. Once preserving season is done I will be tackling this project (and the garage and our closets, and, and, and...:eyebulge:


----------



## Grimm

notyermomma said:


> They did! I don't know how long it'll last, but it may coax me out on another run. _Love_ being cheap.  Thanks for the tip!


They told me 10pm tonight so not sure if it is different in your area.


----------



## bugoutbob

Scored two pair of like near huron style snowshoes (with bindings) at the local thrift store for $5.99 a pair. Also a couple of cast iron frying pans


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Been busy the last few weeks:

Spread 11 3000# bags of sand on the garden to help break up the clay. Got the last of the seeds from corn, mustard, etc. getting ready to put down wheat and garlic.

Picked up 75# of bolts/nuts/washers from TSC so I don't have to run into town for every little repair or project. Grabbed 4 more 5-gallon gas cans, so I can hold 30 gallons now. Also picked up a kerosine heater to go with my pair of 5-gal and for it.

Got a pair of California rabbits a few weeks ago to start playing with meat rabbits. Their cages, etc are all set up in the garage. I'll let the couple have some alone time in the spring.

20 bales of straw for bedding for all the small animals and to cover the garlic we're going to plant.

Had clutch rebuilt on the outback, and am current replacing front-right hub assembly and u-joint on the truck (pins in old unions were either rusted into a solid hunk or completely missing.

Getting ready to have overhead electric line put underground and repair roof (previous owner(s?) installed it wrong which caused water damage).

Lastly, we're lined up to have half a hog before Christmas.

I still read things on here, but certainly not as much as I'd like to.


----------



## Viking

Don't feel bad, it's a very busy time of the year and I'm probably on here more than I should be but when it's dark, even with lighting, it's just not the same as sunlight to work in.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today, I bought a 10-pack of gauze face masks, another mini (VERY mini!) first aid kit for my everyday carry bag.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I should also say that the other day, I subscribed to Survivor's Edge on my Nook for less than $2 per month. Considering it's about $9.95 on the magazine stand, it's a substantial savings. And since it's electronic, I don't have to worry about magazines piling up in my apartment.


----------



## Genevieve

I just topped off some things today

1 gallon clorox cleanup
1 case of low salt v8
10lbs of potatoes 
2 bottles of elderberry syrup ( the 1st was the official start of flu and cold season)
30pk toilet paper
20pk paper towels
10pk tissues
4lbs Irish cheese ( num! my favorite)

5 cans of mandarin oranges ( for dehydrating)
3 cans apricots ( for dehydrating)


----------



## Tacitus

800 paper plates
400 trash bags


----------



## Hooch

I am still working on my escape from this messed up state, and it looks like I might have scored a nice homestead to start anew. In the meantime while I am here, I have managed to be booked to ranch-sit again for most of Nov and it looks like on another ranch most of Dec. Its not alot of money..but its paying for basics and alittle fun without burning hardly any of what I made from selling my house. So.. I cant complain..

While Im not ranch sitting, I managed to squirrel away all my crap into my brothers man cave finally. Now, I've set a routine for myself that I really like starting off with nice dog walk and getting my main exercise done early in day. Chores, erronds, researching my escape and worldly, national and local news for a few hours dominates alittle part of my day. I plan on some fun now and then to reconnect with old haunts and friends. For example, this friday is my hometowns football homecomming game..so a bunch of old classmates n friends that are still around here are going to cheer on the new generation at my old highschool. Cant wait! Otherwise, I end the day with another dog walk picking up recycables while Im at it and news and reading in the evening if Im not outside watching the air force planes circling around overhead. There is alot of commercial air traffic too that is on decent to Sac. They get low! 

So..dispite not canning or having my garden and yard to piddle around in or a beach or trail to explore Im finding lots to do here to keep me busy and entertained. 

My brother has a few garden beds..Im getting busy today getting garlic and onions in tho...

Oh..my olives I harvested are still brining (?) but they smell good now when I stir the pot..

There are some almonds falling that I might have to go harvest off a sidewalk too and a few plants I need to identify. 

And...I found a fig tree! yum!!


----------



## Toffee

We picked up several books that we plan to utilise for homeschooling our kids, eventually. They were just sitting at my in-laws house. I'm working on fencing the big pasture today and I might push to get more of the backyard fence done, too. We need to get the gate in before we can move the turkeys into there again. I will be glad when the birds are butchered for the year. We should only have rabbits, a deer and a pig left after the birds go to freezer camp.


----------



## catdog6949

*Mid Oct. Prep's......*

Received a package from, "Cheaper than Dirt"!

2 boxes of PPU 7.62*39 RSP
20 SKS Stripper Clip's

Also picked up a few thing's from the. Outdoor store;

Large Camo Duffle (for Survival Cart)
50 cal. Ammo Box(to store our .22lr.)
Lg. Orange Survival drybox for Battle pack
Pistol "Soft" Case
2- Plastic cases for 7.62*39( hold 20 rnds ea.)

6 pk's of Capri Sun
12 bottle's vitiamen water

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle (For Now)


----------



## HardCider

Bartered for 3 heritage breed rabbits ( a buck and 2 does) with a felted winter work hat and talked with another about co-ordering a bunch of cornish crosses next spring. Gotta love the farmers market. Picked up 600 rds of 22 lr at Wally World for small game and trapping season. Have the barn arriving end of Oct. out at the farm. Cutting some small oak trees down to inoculate with Shitake mushrooms later next month. Sent in several decoys to get juried in as a State Artisan for the extra income possibility. Practicing with the recurve to put some meat in the freezer next week. Have all the deer stands up and ready. Working the dog every night with the dummy launcher to wear him out as much as to train him. Wish I had that kind of energy. He is a maniac. Got a pile of hand carved, hand painted decoys ready for gunning season. Traps are dyed and waxed for the winter. Got the fire ring and picnic table set up out at a clearing on the farm where I hang out every Friday and Saturday night. Picked up another rifle and a couple cases of shells. Got more hand tools, a couple gransfor bruns axes and garden tools. Life is good. Need to order a couple beehive kits to build this winter. Need to build a tiny house after the barn is finished and would like to build a dory this spring for fishing out at sea. If I pick up some gill net and more pots, I should be able to feed the clan and a small town with the farm, bay and woods.


----------



## Toffee

HardCider said:


> Bartered for 3 heritage breed rabbits ( a buck and 2 does) with a felted winter work hat and talked with another about co-ordering a bunch of cornish crosses next spring. Gotta love the farmers market. Picked up 600 rds of 22 lr at Wally World for small game and trapping season. Have the barn arriving end of Oct. out at the farm. Cutting some small oak trees down to inoculate with Shitake mushrooms later next month. Sent in several decoys to get juried in as a State Artisan for the extra income possibility. Practicing with the recurve to put some meat in the freezer next week. Have all the deer stands up and ready. Working the dog every night with the dummy launcher to wear him out as much as to train him. Wish I had that kind of energy. He is a maniac. Got a pile of hand carved, hand painted decoys ready for gunning season. Traps are dyed and waxed for the winter. Got the fire ring and picnic table set up out at a clearing on the farm where I hang out every Friday and Saturday night. Picked up another rifle and a couple cases of shells. Got more hand tools, a couple gransfor bruns axes and garden tools. Life is good. Need to order a couple beehive kits to build this winter. Need to build a tiny house after the barn is finished and would like to build a dory this spring for fishing out at sea. If I pick up some gill net and more pots, I should be able to feed the clan and a small town with the farm, bay and woods.


What breed of rabbits?


----------



## myrtle55

Heck hardcider, i dont even know what some of those words mean. Feeling ignorant here.


----------



## Freyadog

Last 2 days putting up 3 deer. burger and jerky for these and bow season just started. looks like I am gonna be busy for the next couple of months. 


Third day on my first sprouting experiment. Bought the plastic strainer lids for wide mouth jars. They were on sale of course.

Canning dog food out of the scraps from deer. Second day on that. Take the meat and broth and add to the Pyrees high protein/fat sports mix during the winter.


----------



## HardCider

Toffee said:


> What breed of rabbits?


Silver Fox.


----------



## HardCider

Freyadog said:


> Last 2 days putting up 3 deer. burger and jerky for these and bow season just started. looks like I am gonna be busy for the next couple of months.
> 
> Third day on my first sprouting experiment. Bought the plastic strainer lids for wide mouth jars. They were on sale of course.
> 
> Canning dog food out of the scraps from deer. Second day on that. Take the meat and broth and add to the Pyrees high protein/fat sports mix during the winter.


Sounds awesome. I'm hitting the woods this Sunday and Monday, now that we have Sunday hunting. Duck opens this weekend also


----------



## Tucker

Freyadog said:


> Third day on my first sprouting experiment. Bought the plastic strainer lids for wide mouth jars.


I have those same ones. After much trial and error, I've had the best luck by propping the jar upside down on something like chop sticks contained in a shallow pan. That allows the water to drain and air to flow into the jar.

fyi. I give my girls (my spoiled chickens) sprouts daily. I use whole oats. They approve. :yummy:


----------



## Justaguy987

Genevieve said:


> 5 cans of mandarin oranges ( for dehydrating)
> 3 cans apricots ( for dehydrating)


I need help. I have seen several posts like this and do not understand them. If something is already canned, why would you dehydrate it? Save space, last longer, like to eat it that way, or something I have just not thought about or am just missing it?

I'm just here to learn!


----------



## Viking

Justaguy987 said:


> I need help. I have seen several posts like this and do not understand them. If something is already canned, why would you dehydrate it? Save space, last longer, like to eat it that way, or something I have just not thought about or am just missing it?
> 
> I'm just here to learn!


In our experience, certain wet canned foods have a long term storage problem, they eat through the cans. We've lost a lot of canned fruit and some veggies over the years so for us dehydrated or freeze dried solve long term storage, if they are canned in glass jars they will probably hold up a lot better but still have shorter shelf life than dehydrated foods. What you may be missing is that dehydrated fruits are natures candy.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Three rain barrels.


----------



## Freyadog

24 cans of Turkey Spam on sale here for 2.79 a can.


----------



## Tacitus

Bought some camp gear for one of my kids, and tacked on a LifeStraw.










Apparently they have bigger ones (which I did not buy--you can only buy them online):


----------



## myrtle55

Geesh Tac, why didnt you buy the big one ?


----------



## myrtle55

14 atlas canning jars, #10 cans of bell peppers and hashbrowns, worm castings, bbq cleaner, 48 rolls TP, 24 rolls PT, 200 paper plates, 10 lbs burger, 4 pork loins, and coffee creamer


----------



## Tucker

Wasn't someone here looking for a good bargain on Gatorade? I remember them mentioning they wouldn't pay $1.00/bottle. I stopped at Albertson's (rare) and they had 8 packs of Gatorade for $3.49 when you buy 4 packs and with a $1.00 coupon (they have them there). $13.96 for 32 bottles @ 20 ounces each. That's $0.43 per bottle! I only keep it on hand (along with 7Up) for illness.


----------



## Grimm

Tucker said:


> Wasn't someone here looking for a good bargain on Gatorade? I remember them mentioning they wouldn't pay $1.00/bottle. I stopped at Albertson's (rare) and they had 8 packs of Gatorade for $3.49 when you buy 4 packs and with a $1.00 coupon (they have them there). $13.96 for 32 bottles @ 20 ounces each. That's $0.43 per bottle! I only keep it on hand (along with 7Up) for illness.


I pay 69¢ for a 32oz bottle.


----------



## Grimm

Added another 200 disposable thermometers to our sick cabinet.


----------



## Justaguy987

Viking said:


> In our experience, certain wet canned foods have a long term storage problem, they eat through the cans. We've lost a lot of canned fruit and some veggies over the years so for us dehydrated or freeze dried solve long term storage, if they are canned in glass jars they will probably hold up a lot better but still have shorter shelf life than dehydrated foods. What you may be missing is that dehydrated fruits are natures candy.


Thank you, that does all make sense. I am very familiar with natures candy, but have only made it with fresh fruits. For long term storage, do you vacuum seal dehydrated foods? Sorry, I'm sure there is a better place to ask this but thank you!


----------



## headhunter

Grandma and I went to Fleet Farm. I ended up carrying out 4 pr of Carhartt jeans- my old jeans were all gettin' sorta ragged. 
We found a belt for the granddaughter, so she can carry around her Leatherman.
I managed to get ahold of Cold Steel Knives, I guess I sorta lost the thumb stud on a favorite knife. No problem, what nice people to deal with!
Grandma, well, I finally got her to try a youth model 870 20 ga. pump. Could you believe, it just sorta followed her home?. She surprised me; she remembered how to load the dang thing! Before there were children she and I did some trap shooting together. She really liked the shorter stock (she claims to be 5'2" so her arms are not too much long ) and felt more comfortable with the shorter barrel. Since it came with a modified choke I told her pickin' up the improved cylinder choke would be good. Quickly looked for some more N95 masks, we did not have much luck The two of us spent the afternoon takin' care of business - gettin' ready for winter.
Today we were off in the opposite direction. We bought 2 replacement windows, caulk, and a new 7' stepladder. Grandma also remembered to pick up a gallon of RV antifreeze. Got home 'bout 1 and started on the 1st window. Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Toffee

Well, I got let go from my job very unexpectedly today. After talking it over with my husband, I will just be a homemaker, now. We had planned on waiting another year for this, but now is good enough. We are working on some different ideas for making money on the side. Stocked up on drink flavoring, spigots, and rosemary today.


----------



## Tucker

Toffee said:


> Well, I got let go from my job very unexpectedly today.


I am SO sorry Toffee!! That royally sucks. :kiss:

I had the same thing happen 14 months ago. Totally without warning my whole department was gone. We are living by tapping into "retirement" funds. Frankly, right now I'm pretty happy being unemployed so we can SIP if necessary.

I hope everything works out favorably for you.


----------



## notyermomma

After looking fruitlessly for a cheepo car jack, today I wised up and went to a junkyard. They had a huge rack of them, and I got one for $15.

Now for my next trick, I'll get the car serviced for winter. It's so embarrassingly overdue that I'm going to lie and say I'm getting it done ahead of schedule. :ignore:


----------



## Grimm

Grabbed some cold and flu meds, toilet paper, canned beans, canned soups, mini marshmallows, Gatorade powder, salt, components for homemade electrolytes, hand sanitizer, hand soap, Roo fodder and juice boxes for Roo.

My cart was overflowing but I walked out having saved 55% on my bill.


----------



## musketjim

44 gals. of water on porch frozen for whenever needed in jugs.:2thumb: By this time tomorrow I'll fill 2 large water containers for a total 57 gals. not counting what's laying around the house. 50 gallons was my goal.:beercheer: I'll keep adding jugs as they come available. Made our rooster into 2 large chicken pot pies. He turned mean and I don't miss him. Workouts are going superb and started my running season with a couple nice runs breaking trail in fresh snow, nothing better.


----------



## Freyadog

finished with these three deer. canned 28 quarts in total dog food for the Pyrees. processed 79# of burger. more steaks, stir-fry, and deer fingers(like chicken fingers) in freezer.


----------



## notyermomma

Grimm said:


> Grabbed some cold and flu meds, toilet paper, canned beans, canned soups, mini marshmallows, Gatorade powder, salt, components for homemade electrolytes, hand sanitizer, hand soap, Roo fodder and juice boxes for Roo.
> 
> My cart was overflowing but I walked out having saved 55% on my bill.


Shweet! Where did you go this time?


----------



## tsrwivey

Hubby got a 1972 Ford 3/4 ton to replace the Dodge he sold recently. Bought a reusable coffee filter, 60lb dog food, a huge can of breakfast shake mix, a dog first aid book & extra kid food. Our n-95 masks & Tyvec suits came in too.


----------



## notyermomma

This afternoon there was a preparedness fair at the park! 

They somehow worked a bicycle race into it (they work bicycle races into everything in the PNW,) so I had to step carefully as I navigated between booths run by the Red Cross, AAA, different CERT groups, and some vendors. I did see signs saying that the fair was funded in part by Homeland Security, which gave me the willies on general principle. But I guess it's nice to see them doing something constructive along with arming coroners and groping octogenarians at airports.

I had some good conversations and picked up lots of brochures, and may even volunteer somewhere. A good day overall.


----------



## Grimm

notyermomma said:


> Shweet! Where did you go this time?


Back to CVS for the cold and flu meds. I am friends with the pharmacists so they clued me in that the sales are normally in early fall before the cold and flu season starts. I looked at their website for their sales then dug out some printable coupons for the items I was going to buy. Used my $8 in extra bucks and earned $9 more with this purchase. I saved over $20 before the extra bucks.The new sales at CVS start Sunday so I'll take a look at their sales for the coming week.

Then to Vons (Safeway). More coupons based on the sale items I planned to buy. Saved $111. Lots of stocking up and extras in case we have to lock the doors for some reason. Plus we added my parents to our preps so that is 2 more human mouths and 2 more canines.

I really don't vary in my ports of shopping except maybe a monthly trip to Walmart (due in the next 2 weeks), Ace Hardware and the random trip to Stater Bros.

Costco trips are every 2 weeks if that. I try to stretch the time between trips to keep our spending down. Costco is a $100+ trip every time we go. I can't seem to leave that place without a full cart!


----------



## Tucker

Grimm said:


> ...hand sanitizer...
> 
> My cart was overflowing but I walked out having saved 55% on my bill.


I was at Costco on Thursday and wanted to get some extra hand sanitizer. When I couldn't locate it, I inquired. "Sold out."  I decided that was my clue so I went to Target and scored 3 large containers on sale.

Kudos to you on the savings!! :2thumb: I used to coupon with a vengeance - and was really good at "playing" the game. My using coupons and sales or shopping at Winco, I could score up to 85% off my bill. It's just so much bloody work because Winco doesn't post ads. You have to go into the store and check prices. I'm still getting 3 papers on Sunday (automatically) so I should be doing this. :brickwall: It's just throwing money away on so many counts...


----------



## musketjim

Went to outdoor winter expo and picked up a new cheese making kit, something I've wanted to try for awhile. Also picked up some compressed wood pellet logs that burn super hot and can bank in wood stove for quite awhile. I'll take those to BOL and try them. I always have to wake up during the night to keep fire going otherwise cabin is COLD when we wake up. Next year we'll upgrade the woodstove there.


----------



## Grimm

Tucker said:


> I was at Costco on Thursday and wanted to get some extra hand sanitizer. When I couldn't locate it, I inquired. "Sold out."  I decided that was my clue so I went to Target and scored 3 large containers on sale.
> 
> Kudos to you on the savings!! :2thumb: I used to coupon with a vengeance - and was really good at "playing" the game. My using coupons and sales or shopping at Winco, I could score up to 85% off my bill. It's just so much bloody work because Winco doesn't post ads. You have to go into the store and check prices. I'm still getting 3 papers on Sunday (automatically) so I should be doing this. :brickwall: It's just throwing money away on so many counts...


Most of the coupons I have been using are printable ones. I spend about an hour on Fridays searching for coupons.


----------



## notyermomma

This evening over TV I made ten Ziploc baggies of pedialyte mix. 

At the thrift store this afternoon, I also found a solar oven for $30. I didn't buy it though- it's a score, but I only have so much cash at a time. If it's still there after payday, I'll grab it.


----------



## Tucker

musketjim said:


> I always have to wake up during the night to keep fire going otherwise cabin is COLD when we wake up.


Have you used indoor window insulation? Our house was built in 97 so it has decent windows but you cannot believe the difference this plastic makes! Before using these, you could feel the wind/cold coming in the window frame. It cut our winter utility bill by about 50%. I use the ones from Frost King. It's well worth the time and money to install these.


----------



## notyermomma

Tucker said:


> Have you used indoor window insulation? Our house was built in 97 so it has decent windows but you cannot believe the difference this plastic makes! Before using these, you could feel the wind/cold coming in the window frame. It cut our winter utility bill by about 50%. I use the ones from Frost King. It's well worth the time and money to install these.


Likewise with wall hangings. I lived in a house that clearly had no wall insulation- I could feel a draft just by sitting on the couch, which was back to back with the wall. I got a bunch of quilts and hung them on the outside walls. I found nice antiques so it was good art. And it cut my bill by about 40%. It started at over $200 a month, so what a relief!


----------



## smaj100

Good gravy do I need that new log splitter to hurry up and get here. Still have more to cut and haul to the pile...

The new house is complete and ready to transport to the site. Now we just need mother nature to cooperate with some dry weather. 

The electric lines should be installed this week, once the house is set on the foundation we can get the septic installed, put up some fencing in the backyard for the pups. 

Pigs are getting fatter everyday, looks like the end of nov and they have a date with the butcher. 

God willing we'll be in the new house in a few weeks, and not a minute to soon with the way things are continuing to go crazy.


----------



## Freyadog

notyermomma said:


> This evening over TV I made ten Ziploc baggies of pedialyte mix.
> 
> At the thrift store this afternoon, I also found a solar oven for $30. I didn't buy it though- it's a score, but I only have so much cash at a time. If it's still there after payday, I'll grab it.


Could you share your recipe or is this something already mixed that you separated?


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> Could you share your recipe or is this something already mixed that you separated?


Here are some recipes I use.



> 1 Kool-Aid packet
> 1/4 tsp Morton Lite salt
> 1/4 tsp sea salt
> heaping 1/2 cup sugar
> 2 quarts water


And another...



> 1/2 tsp. Real Salt
> 1/4 tsp. baking soda
> 7 c. water
> 1/2 c. lemon juice (freshly squeezed or organic)
> 1 Tbs. lime juice
> 1/4 c. honey OR 1/4 tsp. clear liquid stevia OR 1/8 tsp. powdered stevia


----------



## musketjim

Tucker said:


> Have you used indoor window insulation? Our house was built in 97 so it has decent windows but you cannot believe the difference this plastic makes! Before using these, you could feel the wind/cold coming in the window frame. It cut our winter utility bill by about 50%. I use the ones from Frost King. It's well worth the time and money to install these.


Yes we use R-tech between windows and the bear shutters, reflective side in so it helps reflect the light and seems a little brighter. We also use visqueen on windows.:2thumb: Cabin stays warm while fire is going but chills once it's out. Skirted the cabin this year for banking snow. Next year build up and insulate floor and possibly upgrade woodstove depending on how much money we get back from our energy audit upgrades here at the house from the state. Might even put in a second woodstove here at the house. Of course the borough (county) officials want to ban woodburning up here but that is a different topic.


----------



## notyermomma

Freyadog said:


> Could you share your recipe or is this something already mixed that you separated?


Grimm nailed it, but just for fun here's the recipe from my doctor:

1/2 t baking soda
1/2 t salt
3-4 T sugar
1 quart water

It tastes funny, so I also throw in a packet of unsweetened kool-aid mix. That doesn't stop it from tasting funny, but at least it's a better quality of funny.


----------



## Tucker

Grimm said:


> Here are some recipes I use.
> 
> 1/2 tsp. Real Salt
> 1/4 tsp. baking soda
> 7 c. water
> 1/2 c. lemon juice (freshly squeezed or organic)
> 1 Tbs. lime juice
> 1/4 c. honey OR 1/4 tsp. clear liquid stevia OR 1/8 tsp. powdered stevia


For those of us who don't/won't have lemon or lime trees after TSHTF, you can use True Lemon or True Lime. I have a bunch of this in my preps.


----------



## Genevieve

Bought 6 more buckets with lids for storage


----------



## smaj100

Amazing what happens when you ask nicely. The local electric coop is running new electric service to our new home out in the sticks. They were setting the guy cables today and I asked them if they might be able to drill me a hole for an extra telephone pole I have on hand so I can finally put up my wind turbine. They said yes and asked exactly where I wanted it. 

Awesome sauce!!


----------



## Genevieve

Had a windfall drop in our laps yesterday.

We now have 6 boxes with 20 each in a box of N95 masks( for free). Now I know they won't stop the ebola but they will definitely help with the flu and that nice little tb bug that has appeared in the country.


strange how the little things make me happy


----------



## cantinawest

*Neighbors more prepared*

I was able to help several people in our neighborhood, as well as ourselves, to obtain bulk order spices, seasonings, honey and other staples such as white and black beans, white and brown rice, white and red wheat potato pearls and some assorted dehydrated veggies in #10 cans. Oh, and some storage buckets to store the stuff in.
So, now we have about five more people in our neighborhood a little more prepared.


----------



## Viking

cantinawest said:


> I was able to help several people in our neighborhood, as well as ourselves, to obtain bulk order spices, seasonings, honey and other staples such as white and black beans, white and brown rice, white and red wheat potato pearls and some assorted dehydrated veggies in #10 cans. Oh, and some storage buckets to store the stuff in.
> So, now we have about five more people in our neighborhood a little more prepared.


A few months back my wife and I talked to a man in Costco that claimed to be a Mormon and he told us that even though Mormons are told to have food stored only about 5% do so. So in helping others you've improved the percentages for average folks. It's not easy to get people to understand what we see as common sense prepping for whatever trouble may come our way, but sometimes the light comes on in peoples brain and we feel good that we may have helped open someones eyes to see that they need to do something for themselves. Anyway, good for you, just keep up the good work, in the end it may just save someone a lot of grief.


----------



## notyermomma

I got my car serviced today. Just in time for me to do a lil' road trip later this week to consult with a group about Tiny Houses.


----------



## Toffee

Viking said:


> A few months back my wife and I talked to a man in Costco that claimed to be a Mormon and he told us that even though Mormons are told to have food stored only about 5% do so. So in helping others you've improved the percentages for average folks. It's not easy to get people to understand what we see as common sense prepping for whatever trouble may come our way, but sometimes the light comes on in peoples brain and we feel good that we may have helped open someones eyes to see that they need to do something for themselves. Anyway, good for you, just keep up the good work, in the end it may just save someone a lot of grief.


I dunno where he got 5%. Every member of our church that I feel is worth having a conversation with, has food storage. We have monthly classes on different food storage aspects, too.


----------



## Genevieve

just ordered a 32oz bottle of silver solution. not only to boost my immune system but I've noticed the older I get the longer my "boo-boo's" take to heal and get better so this works on healing those as well.


----------



## notyermomma

Today I went back to the thrift store for the solar oven. It was gone as I expected, but I found a cookbook called "Apocalypse Chow" about cooking when the power is out. I bought it, of course.


----------



## Tucker

notyermomma said:


> I found a cookbook called "Apocalypse Chow" about cooking when the power is out. I bought it, of course.


I love that book! It has a suggestion for containers to be made up ahead of time that can sustain you for extended periods of time - one container for food and one for extras (seasonings, splurge, etc.). I also have The Storm Gourmet and Pantry Cooking. (Yes, I have a HUGE survival library!) :teehee:

I've seen the Preppers Cookbook for sale and have toyed with buying it but it doesn't seem to cater to emergency cooking since it just seems to be a rehash of standard day to day recipes. Granted, some of us could whip up a 7 course meal from our preps but that's not very realistic if TSHTF.


----------



## Freyadog

Foodsaver bagged 8# of granola that I baked yesterday into 3 oz. packages. Once it cooled I added sliced dehy. apples, blueberries, chocolate chips, coconut, peanuts, apricots, banana chips.

also found some 2011-12 jerky and sealed that up in 3 oz. bags also.

figured this size was large enough for a boost of power but small enough to stick in your pocket and keep on going.

Just trot'n on along.


----------



## weedygarden

Grimm said:


> Added another 200 disposable thermometers to our sick cabinet.


Ever since I saw this post I have been looking for some. My local Walgreens does not carry them. Will you tell me where you found them and how much you paid? Thanks!


----------



## Grimm

weedygarden said:


> Ever since I saw this post I have been looking for some. My local Walgreens does not carry them. Will you tell me where you found them and how much you paid? Thanks!


The brand I bought was Nextemp dot disposable thermometers 100 in a box. I paid about $12 a box online from a med supply company.

You can get them on ebay for a similar price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Box-of-100-...216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a58c9eb90

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TEMPA-DOT-1...913?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4add72a0d1


----------



## weedygarden

Thanks, Grimm! I would have driven all over town looking! Now I will let my fingers do the walking.


----------



## squerly

Bought a Yaesu FT-450D 2-way ham radio today. Don't figure it'll be all that long before Obama uses his new powers and shuts off all other communcations. i.e. Cell phones, satellite, cable, etc...



OK, now I've got to learn code, pass the test and get the license. LOL, just one more thing on a long list.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today, I just put back another $20 into my emergency fund, another $20 into my tablet fund, another $20 into my tire replacement fund, and another $40 into my General Fund.


----------



## Grimm

Bought a case of 1000 (10 boxes of 100 each) BZK wipes for our first aid, maternity, sick kits and ebola cabinet.


----------



## squerly

Ordered a (1) year supply of Augason Farms emergency food on Friday. This AM I got the following email. 




> We are working with our suppliers to ship these items as soon as possible, but are unable to provide a revised delivery date at this time. If for some reason we can't ship these items at all, we'll cancel the items from your order and notify you.


Better not wait if you're thinking about buying any of this stuff. Looks like their selling out fast.


----------



## Grimm

The dog kennel arrived this morning.


----------



## 21601mom

Grimm said:


> The dog kennel arrived this morning.


Pictures please


----------



## Grimm

21601mom said:


> Pictures please


It's not built yet. I am still clearing the area where it will be placed. Once that is done I'll have K build it for me. 

But it is 10x10x6 chain link. Our previous dogs figured out how to climb chain link so once it is built and ready to go I'll be customizing it. That includes a roof- either chain link or a shaded framed roof.

And I am going to have K dig the hole for the doggy septic pit.


----------



## musketjim

Cleaned garage and organized batteries and work bench.:congrat: Wanted to start making some cheddar cheese with our new cheese making kit. Unfortunately it was missing the culture packets, this after finding out our original kit didn't have the stuff to make hard cheeses. Went back and picked up hard cheese kit and now this. Very frustrating. Should have checked kits before leaving store, my fault. Have to drive into town again.


----------



## Freyadog

Freyadog said:


> Foodsaver bagged 8# of granola that I baked yesterday into 3 oz. packages. Once it cooled I added sliced dehy. apples, blueberries, chocolate chips, coconut, peanuts, apricots, banana chips.
> 
> also found some 2011-12 jerky and sealed that up in 3 oz. bags also.
> 
> figured this size was large enough for a boost of power but small enough to stick in your pocket and keep on going.
> 
> Just trot'n on along.


added another 52# of burger to freezer, 5# stir-fry and heaven knows how much jerky. that is gonna take me about 4+ days to dehydrate. gotta get me a 2nd excalibur. 17 quarts more of dog food.


----------



## Freyadog

Well.. preparing for Christmas... bought a bunch of those 'Life Hammers' for stocking stuffers. they are the hammer and seat belt cutter tool.


----------



## notyermomma

Made ten more baggies of Pedialyte.
Bought a pound of couscous (it cooks up with minimal heat and water.)
One can of shrimp.

Today we had our first heavy rain of the winter. It was really satisfying to get in the car and think of my brand new tires. And wiper blades. :beercheer:

Still needs work though, and tomorrow I'll get that done with a new window regulator and some exhaust work.


----------



## Tucker

notyermomma said:


> Today we had our first heavy rain of the winter.


Wasn't it lovely!! Even with the record setting rainfall for the date in Portland, I wasn't wearing a jacket. Can you tell I love the rain (nor do I melt or rust)?? :2thumb:

It sounds like you might be feeling a little better. Are you able to eat any regular food yet?


----------



## notyermomma

Hi Tucker, the eating thing is a journey. After several events of jumping the gun and paying for it, I've decided to be strict with myself and stick with what I've been calling "baby food" for the time being. I just think it's smarter. The person I probably caught it from is still struggling after six months ...  ... so why force the issue when I know how to cook what I need? I think it'll be a faster recovery in the long run if I minimize the stress on my system.

After several weeks of shopping online for a space heater and sweating (get it?) the high prices, this morning I got smart and posted a "wanted" ad on Freecycle. Why not? It's come through for me before in some surprising ways.


----------



## Jason

I took some time this afternoon and got my log splitter and chainsaw ready for fall. We heat entirely with wood, so this is a big thing for me. Put a new spark plug in the chainsaw (Stihl 029) and cleaned the air filter, which was just replaced late last winter. I still need to sharpen the chain and clean the plastic guard that covers the end of the bar at the motor end.

I changed the engine oil in the splitter and cleaned the air filter on it. I split a couple wheelbarrow loads of pine just to give it some exercise and all looks well.

Bring on the cold weather!!!!!


----------



## Jason

I meant to add a pic of my setup. Here's my saw and splitter.


----------



## smaj100

Well 1/2 of the house arrived at the farm tonight, the other half arrives tomm. Crane will be on site Tuesday morning to lift it onto it's foundation. Sooooo excited....


----------



## Genevieve

bought a case of canned veggies at .50 a can at walmart this morning. mixed it up between corn,peas and french style green beans. I plan on cashing in my change come monday and go back and get a case of each. The best by date is for dec of 2017 so I'm sure we'll use them up by then easy.( fried corn, creamed peas, greenbeans with sweet peppers...yum)
also found some 6 oz. heavy duty foil packs of precooked seasoned ground beef by Libby's today for only $1 a pack. I bought 8, the best by date on those are for next year but they're vacuum sealed nice and tight and I plan on putting them in the freezer. If there are some left monday I'll buy all they have lol


----------



## myrtle55

Genevieve;3694
also found some 6 oz. heavy duty foil packs of precooked seasoned ground beef by Libby's today for only $1 a pack. I bought 8 said:


> What area do they have the foil packs of ground beef ? (Freezer or shelves) sounds like you scored pretty well !


----------



## Grimm

Ran to Walmart to try an score the same deals as Genevieve. No luck. They were pretty cleaned out so I got the other items on my list:

couple bottles of the bleach tablets, pedialyte (unflavored in case it is needed for the pets), dried beans, canned soup, and some jarred salsa.

I also grabbed a few long sleeved tops for Roo and I that were on sale. One of the tops completes Roo's Halloween costume (Ladybug Girl).


----------



## notyermomma

Soooooooooooo cute!!!!

This afternoon my community garden had its annual harvest party with lots of cookies, cider, and a raffle. I won some seeds for next year! :2thumb:

And I put another layer of waterproofing on my sneakers. No amount is enough in this climate, but Nikwax does a pretty good job all the same.


----------



## Genevieve

myrtle55 said:


> What area do they have the foil packs of ground beef ? (Freezer or shelves) sounds like you scored pretty well !


on the shelf in the canned meats aisle


----------



## catdog6949

*some new security hunting prep's*

Been doing some trading on, "Armslist" traded a older sloppy SKS for a GSG 522/ .22lr, w/ 5 mag's and a combo laser/red dot scope. It was just Too Heavy, so after 3 day's of fun with it.......

Traded for a 10-22 almost new(20 rnds shot thru it) w/ 3 mag's
"Scorpion" side folding with an adjustable stock
Leupold 1-4 power scope/mount's

And 1,000 golden hp's

And bettween the 2 trade's came out with $200 cash( Which went too B.O.L fund?)

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle for now!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

traded the ol' van off fer somethin' with 4x4....a must have for this area if yer a first responder.....

lots of room but not worth a crap offroad









lots better now....dont need to worry about not arriving on scene now....









the 4.2 I6 has a lot of torque too...plus more horsepower then cubic inches=FUN


----------



## Tacitus

50 pounds of salt


----------



## Toffee

New shotgun here and a rack to put the older, home defense one up behind the door. I have a pretty happy husband now.


----------



## mojo4

Got the garage cleaned out and all 3 vehicles finally fit! Went elk hunting too...... lots of deer but no wapiti  Just gotta keep going up!


----------



## notyermomma

Today I went to Sprawl Mart trying to find the mythical 50 cent veggies, but in my area they turned out to be just that.

Which is okay .. right now I have only about $100 disposable income to address about $380 of needs. I did get jumper cables for the car, and let the rest of it go for the moment. It gets a little overwhelming sometimes. To make myself feel better I invested $1.60 in four daffodil bulbs for my patio. Let's hear it for retail therapy!

I did go on a fact-finding mission to a local shop that builds tiny houses. I liked what I saw, but the designer warned me that my county is _notoriously_ difficult when it comes to zoning regs. So I may call some local inspectors anonymously with general questions. The builder didn't have any local contacts for tiny house owners that I could ask ... probably because they're keeping a low profile. This is likely to be a deal-breaker, which means I'd stay put in my current apartment. In terms of zoning rules, there's no difference between a tiny house and a trailer/RV. There aren't any affordable condos in this market, and every other rental in my price range is a fleabag. I'm not interested in moving in the rainy season anyway. Hmph.


----------



## ksmama10

notyermomma said:


> Today I went to Sprawl Mart trying to find the mythical 50 cent veggies, but in my area they turned out to be just that.
> 
> Which is okay .. right now I have only about $100 disposable income to address about $380 of needs. I did get jumper cables for the car, and let the rest of it go for the moment. It gets a little overwhelming sometimes. To make myself feel better I invested $1.60 in four daffodil bulbs for my patio. Let's hear it for retail therapy!
> 
> I did go on a fact-finding mission to a local shop that builds tiny houses. I liked what I saw, but the designer warned me that my county is _notoriously_ difficult when it comes to zoning regs. So I may call some local inspectors anonymously with general questions. The builder didn't have any local contacts for tiny house owners that I could ask ... probably because they're keeping a low profile. This is likely to be a deal-breaker, which means I'd stay put in my current apartment. In terms of zoning rules, there's no difference between a tiny house and a trailer/RV. There aren't any affordable condos in this market, and every other rental in my price range is a fleabag. I'm not interested in moving in the rainy season anyway. Hmph.


Check with your local Dollar General. I noticed my store had canned corn for fifty cents yesterday; didn't go look at the other canned veggies, but I thought I saw something in their ad the other day..


----------



## musketjim

Hiked in to BOL and brought out BOV. Had to cut a lot of blowdowns blocking trail. Real long day.


----------



## Tacitus

Found a new restaurant supply store. Their prices are crazy: half the stuff is a quite a bit more expensive than other stores, and half the stuff is cheaper than any other place. As long as I watch things carefully, though, it should be a good resource.


----------



## smaj100

Well amongst all the chaos that is our life, planning a funeral for my MIL they set our new home on it's foundation today. A couple of weeks and she should be finished trimming out and ready to move in. :congrat:artydance:

The 1st 2pics are them setting the front half of the house on the foundation, 3rd pic is our view out the window over the sink, 4th is the kitchen looking in from the great room, 5th is our fireplace.


----------



## Grimm

Had to reorder the case of 1000 BZK wipes. The first order arrived with over $24 in postage due. I refused it at the door and contacted the supplier. They refunded my money and I reordered from a local supplier for $4 more. I didn't want to spend more but I didn't want to get stuck paying an extra $24 for the product.

Got a list from our vet for a field dog first aid pack. He told us he would provide a script for some of the prescription meds on the list when Winter comes in for her next check up (January) and Summer goes in for her spay (December).


----------



## Tucker

Genevieve said:


> also found some 6 oz. heavy duty foil packs of precooked seasoned ground beef by Libby's today for only $1 a pack. I bought 8, the best by date on those are for next year but they're vacuum sealed nice and tight


I found some at Grocery Outlet today! I had never seen them before. They were $0.99 each so I bought a bunch. I do have pints of hamburger canned but I no longer eat meat so these will be a good size just for hubby. They say they are "spicy" but I hope that doesn't mean very hot because he wouldn't eat it. fyi. They are a "product of Brazil" (I wouldn't have bought a Chinese product).

ETA: Just spent the last hour or so listening to the Hard Rock 2013 concert featuring Bruce Springsteen and now watching Ann and Nancy Wilson (Heart) in concert playing all of Dreamboat Annie. Sure makes a nice backdrop to strip down all my air dried mint plants for tabouli and mint tea. Ahh the lovely smell!! I got a full quart which will last me a while. I priced mint in bulk at several locations. Yowsa!


----------



## myrtle55

Grimm said:


> Had to reorder the case of 1000 BZK wipes. The first order arrived with over $24 in postage due. I refused it at the door and contacted the supplier. They refunded my money and I reordered from a local supplier for $4 more. I didn't want to spend more but I didn't want to get stuck paying an extra $24 for the product.
> 
> Got a list from our vet for a field dog first aid pack. He told us he would provide a script for some of the prescription meds on the list when Winter comes in for her next check up (January) and Summer goes in for her spay (December).


Wow, would u mind sharing that list ?


----------



## Grimm

myrtle55 said:


> Wow, would u mind sharing that list ?


Sure thing.


----------



## tsrwivey

Finally decided on a hand operated meat grinder & ordered it from Lehman's. I can't wait til it gets here!


----------



## Tacitus

Precious metals are down. I couldn't help it. I picked up some silver on the way home from work. (Wish I had enough for gold.) The coin store was packed, so I wasn't the only one who had that idea tonight.

I had decided that a home water filter was my next purchase...but that pretty, shiny, heavy, pleasant sounding silver....


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Sold all my stock today at very good prices. I am officially out of the stock market for good. Except for my 401k of course.


----------



## Viking

Tacitus said:


> Precious metals are down. I couldn't help it. I picked up some silver on the way home from work. (Wish I had enough for gold.) The coin store was packed, so I wasn't the only one who had that idea tonight.
> 
> I had decided that a home water filter was my next purchase...but that pretty, shiny, heavy, pleasant sounding silver....


They are beautiful and yes they do sound pleasant. It feels good to hold something that truly has value.:2thumb:


----------



## catdog6949

*Holloween day prep's........*

Went Prepping today......got;

2- book's;
Edible and Mendicinal Plant's

Wild Berries of the Northwest
(Both have full color pic's)

Metal Lg. tin(for mouse proof storage)
Heavy hooded sweatshirt in near new condition

10 Phil Harmonic 1 oz. Round's
4 Benjiman Franklin halve's
41 Roosevelt Dimes

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle(for now)


----------



## recon-1

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> traded the ol' van off fer somethin' with 4x4....a must have for this area if yer a first responder.....
> 
> lots of room but not worth a crap offroad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots better now....dont need to worry about not arriving on scene now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4.2 I6 has a lot of torque too...plus more horsepower then cubic inches=FUN


Always did like the Trailblazer! Wish they still made it.


----------



## 21601mom

My JNCAir was delivered today! This is a portable battery jumpstarter and compressor in one.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000KPU8F2/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1414878959&sr=8-1

I learned about this great invention last week when I returned to the airport parking lot to find my car battery had died.


----------



## catdog6949

*A few item's*

Had too back too the coin shop, I left something there? Anyhow while I was there I got 
.....
2 more Benj. Franklin Halves
Bag of Reeses Penut Butter Cups(for Our survival supply)
1 Free Jar Speghetti Sauce

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


----------



## goshengirl

The other day I planted another 29 hemlocks along the property line for privacy. It always catches me by surprise, how hard it is to operate the auger by myself in our hard clay, lol. I'm still feeling it!

Need to get more hemlocks ordered - we need at least a couple hundred more to do a good job with our perimeter. I'm using white pine where I can, but we have mostly shade along the property line, so hemlock it is.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Well, yesterday I added another $20 to my ECS, another $20 to my Tire Replacement fund, another $20 to my Tablet Replacement fund, and another $40 to my general fund.

But then today, I had some expen$ive car repairs, including fixing a couple of potentially serious safety issues, to the tune of $1250 and change. That'll wipe out my ECS, my general fund, and my Tablet fund. But that's okay, I can live with that; it's mostly re-arranging things so that I rob Peter to pay Paul, so that I don't have to carry much of, if any, balance on my credit card. I just used it for convenience, not credit!

Now it's just a matter of getting my funds built up again; a relatively minor setback, and not a MAJOR one! As long as I don't have to carry a sizeable balance and don't have invade my Tire fund or savings, I'm content. :flower:


----------



## Genevieve

Heads up to those of us who have a Giant/Martins food stores. This weeks sales paper has some really great prices on things. Which I will be taking advantage of.

*Del Monte veggies .50 a can when you buy 12
*Progresso soups and starkist tuna .88 a can
*Mix and match on rotel tomatoes, manwich sauce, hunts tomatoes,healthy choice soups, david sunflower seeds .77 each when you buy 12
* Furmanos tomatoes and san georgio pastas .69 each
* Kraft mac and cheese $1 each
*Rice a roni $1 each
*Giant frozen veggies 10/$10 ( great for dehydrating)

if you get the sales paper in a sunday paper there are coupons on the back to get econo packs of pork loin chops for $1.79 lb.( I don't think the coupons are on the papers at the front doors of the stores. I may be wrong) sugar for $1.49lb/4lbs ( still can't believe they went with a smaller bag smh)


----------



## musketjim

Viking said:


> They are beautiful and yes they do sound pleasant. It feels good to hold something that truly has value.:2thumb:


Excellent idea and I think that you can use the silver with a colloidal generator to make colloidal silver and use that in the water. Not sure.
Epic failure on first attempt to make cheddar cheese. We thot 1/2 whole milk and 1/2 half &half would work but unfortunately the half&half is ultra pasteurized and wouldn't coagulate :eyebulge:we decided to proceed on with the process as a learning tool and we're pressing it now. Will try again later this week with just whole milk.artydance:


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Got a good deal on a 16 quart Presto canner. I wanted one for small loads and overflow from the 23 quart. Excited!!


----------



## goshengirl

SouthCentralUS said:


> Got a good deal on a 16 quart Presto canner. I wanted one for small loads and overflow from the 23 quart. Excited!!


I really like my 16 quart. Very manageable.


----------



## notyermomma

Genevieve, thanks for the heads-up on the sales. We don't have Giant in my area, but you inspired me to get a Sunday paper all the same. Today I rocked the sales at Safeway where they had similar deals and I saved a bundle whilst stocking up.

I almost ordered my propane space heater online this morning too, but thought better of it at the last minute. We have a very nice Habitat Restore in my city and that may be worth a try first.

At the theater where I usher, tonight we had a meeting where they introduced us to their shiny new emergency protocol- the active shooter scenario.  As a martial artist it didn't phase me, but since most of the ushers are sweet retirees there was a lot of awkward giggling and whispering. We live in a strange world when the ballet could be a site of random carnage.


----------



## ras1219como

Traded in my escape for a better bug out vehicle...got a Jeep Sahara that's fully trail rated. Added about 300 rounds of ammo to the stores and picked up a 25 pack of Tyvek suits with attached hoods and booties. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## catdog6949

*Nov. new trades....*

I love too work Trade's! Traded some cheap Silver, for a S&W 422 6" Target Pistol, in .22lr.! Also got, 100 rnd's jhp's. The pistol is almost in perfect shape.

Also;

1 can milk
5 shelf stable meat
2 jars peanut butter

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


----------



## LincTex

smaj100 said:


> ...they set our new home on it's foundation today...


That's the biggest manufactured home I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Grimm

Ran back out to Costco yesterday between doctors appointments. There were a few things we had forgotten on Sunday. While there I grabbed some sheepskin ugg-like boots for myself. My last pair lasted me over 20 years. I got them when I was 11 and they could no longer be repaired a few years back. K got some more flannel shirts. He never would have been caught dead in a flannel 5 years ago when we lived near the beach. Added some medicine preps and cold/flu supplies while at Costco too.

My doctors appointment went fine. Just a yearly physical. Got the okay to space my 'lady' examines out to every 3 years. Well, until I get pregnant again. 

Roo checked out fine as well. She got the flu-mist vaccine yesterday so she may feel it in a day or so. 

K has carpel tunnel so he has a brace he must wear 24/7 on his left wrist. This may change his ability to work in his field. If it does not improve surgery is the next step. THAT will make construction work impossible. Thank goodness he is a foreman.

Better add some more seeds, clothing and more expensive preps now in case he has to go on disability or becomes unemployed.


----------



## LincTex

Foreverautumn said:


> I had some expen$ive car repairs, including fixing a couple of potentially serious safety issues, to the tune of $1250 and change. That'll wipe out my ECS, my general fund, and my Tablet fund.


ZOIKS!!!! You should look around for a more reasonable mechanic!!


----------



## LincTex

notyermomma said:


> I almost ordered my propane space heater online this morning too, but thought better of it at the last minute. We have a very nice Habitat Restore in my city and that may be worth a try first.


I scored an awesome Dearborn heater at the Salvation Army store for $20! (with all 5 "radiants" intact). So the deals are out there if you l00k around!


----------



## Freyadog

Have 21 quarts of deer meat canning at the moment.

after it comes off at 4:30 gonna get out and VOTE.

then gonna stop at FD and DG to see what the sales are like in town.


----------



## Tucker

I stopped at Bi-Mart to see what they had post-Halloween. I scored 25 glow sticks at 75% off; 2/3 of which were short lasting but still a great deal!

Oh. And some candy at 50% off but that's not a prep. 

Voted weeks ago with our awesome 100% vote by mail system!! No lines!!


----------



## goshengirl

Tucker said:


> Oh. And some candy at 50% off but that's not a prep.


Yes. Yes, it is. It's a comfort food/sanity prep.


----------



## Toffee

Just doing a whole lot of nothin here, at least that's what it feels like. Got my hay for the winter, picked up six muscovy ducklings, 3 cookbooks and a book called Household Discoveries and Mrs. Curtis's Cookbook with a copyright of 1909. I also had my three remaining wisdom teeth out finally and one molar that they destroyed, so I haven't been doing much. The new cat is doing well. She gets along well enough with 2 of our 3 cats and we are slowly working on making that 100%. She has gained weight quite well, but her Siamese ancestry is definitely coming out. She could wake the dead, I think.


----------



## Tucker

Toffee said:


> Got ... a book called Household Discoveries and Mrs. Curtis's Cookbook with a copyright of 1909.


I have that book too! Isn't it a riot!! I got it from Powell's quite a few years ago. It appears the book came from Bloomington, Illinois because there are a number of clippings from a newspaper - dated 1916 and 1918!!

One article is from February 2, 1918 from the Pantagraph: "Red Cross rules for care of the wounded as promulgated in Alton Instruction Car. Dr. W. N. Lipscomb gives instruction in care of injured - worth remembering." On the backside is a sales ad for shoes - women's lace shoes are $2.99.

Another article is from the same newspaper dated October 19, 1916. It is entitled "For Butchering Time. County adviser Oathout gives the detailed procedure for canning meat, a tried and true recipe - carrot pudding, too." Of course, the recipe isn't safe because it's with boiling water rather than pressure canning. The backside has an ad for "200 smart trimmed dress and semi-dress hats in an unusual purchase at $5, $7.50, and $10" at W. H. Roland, the home of the Chic Hat. There's also a snipit about "Senator Smith describes federal laws relating to agriculture to Farmer's Congress."

The last article is from "The Farmers' Review" December 2, 1916. It's called "Household Conducted by Hester Stanley." It has three segments; Good Times Ahead; The King of Antiseptics (tincture of iodine); and My Bookcase. Ads are for Baker's Cocoa; Vaseline; Wolverine Chemical Toilets; Perfection Smokeless Oil Heater; a milk skimmer (for $24); Kow-Kure (for when cows are "off color"??); another separator for $34.50; National Giant Smoke House; a Ranger 1917 bicycle; kerosene engines from Ottawa manufacturing; a "Bush Motor car" (delivered to you free!); a Corn Belt Mill; Havana Steel Wheels; and for Sears Roebuck.

So interesting!!!

I also purchased "The People's Home Library" at the same time.

And to think that it may have been books that my grandmother may have used is so cool!


----------



## Freyadog

Freyadog said:


> Have 21 quarts of deer meat canning at the moment.
> 
> after it comes off at 4:30 gonna get out and VOTE.
> 
> then gonna stop at FD and DG to see what the sales are like in town.


An additional 13 quarts of stew meat today plus 11 quarts of dog food from the deer scraps.

Did get to FD last night and bought OTC meds/band-aids/anti-diarrhea/etc. , some goodies(sweets), glasses repair kit, head lanterns for our BOB/GHB's, tins of popcorn, spent over 200$ but that will be our big spend this month.

Been thinking about TSHF stuff for me and have decided to buy extra makeup. It would be a boost for me to feel 'girly' when things get bad. eyeliner, mascara, blush, fingernail polish etc. So I will buy some next week. 
Thinking that just putting a bit of makeup on would be a morale booster.


----------



## myrtle55

Freya ~ do u can your dog food ?what do you put in it if i can ask


----------



## ras1219como

Frey...I never thought about stocking make up for morale reasons but I think that's an excellent idea! I'm going to have to buy some and put it away. Sometimes I get so busy with beans bullets and band aides that I forget about morale boosting extras! 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## tsrwivey

I watched *Food Production Systems for a Backyard or Small Farm* by Majory Wildcraft & I must say I am so glad I bought it! Packed full of lots of good information from someone living in MY climate! (You northerners just don't know how lucky you are that nearly all of the food production books are written by northerners!) I will be watching it several times, taking notes, & doing a lot of printing from the CD Rom that's got a ton of info on it too. :woohoo:


----------



## HardCider

30x40 foot metal pole barn is up. Concrete is hopefully coming next week for the floor. Can't wait to move the stainless tables in and start framing in walls for a bathroom, processing area and pantry. Have 30-40 piles of wood chips composting for soil amendments and mulch. Need to save up money for a well and hand pump next


----------



## Freyadog

myrtle55 said:


> Freya ~ do u can your dog food ?what do you put in it if i can ask


Myrtle55, I take all the scraps that are left from canning deer. I add to whatever is left vegetables after I have cooked the marrow out of the bones also. I then can all this for the girls and boys. I add a tad of apple cider vinegar to the bones to help release the marrow. It becomes almost a gel.

when we open it up to feed the babies we add hot water to the dog food to warm up the gelatin.


----------



## myrtle55

Do you leave the bone in it Freya ? And thank you !


----------



## Freyadog

myrtle55 said:


> Do you leave the bone in it Freya ? And thank you !


No you separate the bones out and we give them to our dogs since they are cooked.


----------



## fteter

Increased the rotating short-term water supply. Now up to 35 gallons in our regular drinking water rotation. The longer-term storage is still at 300 gallons - would like to increase that soon.


----------



## notyermomma

Fiiiiinally replaced the window regulator in my car. It only took me a couple years. 

Made a triple batch of my favorite cereal mix for storage. .. and some in the crockpot for breakfast tomorrow. And a meal plan for the next few days dedicated to emptying out the freezer.


----------



## Genevieve

2 cases of green beans
2 cases of peas
1 case of sweet corn
1 bottle of hydrogen peroxide
10 boxes rice a roni
10 cans soup
10 boxes mac and cheese
4 cans manwich sauce ( we don't eat that often)
10 boxes pasta
extra 50# bag dogfood


----------



## TheLazyL

Credit Union is selling silver dollars at 25% off so I stopped in for a look see. 1 Troy ounce of silver per coin

I asked how many could I buy for 75 cents each? 

$20 each. 




Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## txcatlady

Bought more bolts for crossbow with lighted nocks, blades, big jar of disposable earplugs and big bag of hand warmers. Didn't need any of them. Just stocking up. Grands are forever forgetting earplugs during deer season.


----------



## Grimm

Finally made the run to the pet store. Puppy kibble (several bags), canned dog food (to replace and add to the stock in the kitchen 'wet' pantry), a dog toy Roo picked out from the clearance bin and a bag of aquarium gravel for her tank she will get at Christmas. I just need the hood for the tank and I have the whole set up.

Had dinner at Denny's to get away from the house and the traffic then across the parking lot to Von's for their 24 hour sale on T.P. Grabbed 6 12-roll packs of T.P. I did the math last time they had this sale and it is a better deal than the regular price at Costco or Sam's. As always I had coupons that made the T.P. even cheaper.


----------



## shadowrider

Picked up a bb/pellet pump up gun with 6000 bbs. 
A Sawyer mini filter.
100 rds. 22lr, and 100rds .17
2 lbs. H335 fer reloading.


----------



## Grimm

Got a "Rapid Mobile Washer" (breathing washer) today. My neighbor a few doors down is having a yard sale. K saw it when he was mowing the lawn. He mentioned seeing a bunk bed for sale so I headed over. I saw a brand new in the box breathing washer and brought that home instead.


----------



## LincTex

TheLazyL said:


> Credit Union is selling silver dollars at 25% off so I stopped in for a look see. 1 Troy ounce of silver per coin
> $20 each.


$18 each on ApMex


----------



## Toffee

The store had a baking sale this week. I didn't need anything which made me happy, but I still spent $100+. Bought 3 cases of evaporated milk at 79¢ a can and about a dozen bags of chocolate chips. Plus bacon, breakfast sausage and some lamb shoulder chops that I'm cooking up tonight. Next day, I went to pick up damaged stuff from the store and ended up with cases worth of powdered sugar, gran sugar and ap flour. I'm still filling buckets. 

I also got my checkup for my oral surgery and they were extremely happy with how fast I healed, even though I didn't rest much at all. And Monday is supposed to be our first appointments with our new doctor.

Tomorrow is definitely going to be a push on getting our outdoor stuff cleaned up as the storm pushing in on Alaska will be making temps drop about 30℉. The good news is that the new cat has almost seamlessly integrated herself, so we don't need the pen for her anymore. The bad news is that it may soon be home to ducklings due to the cold next week.


----------



## mojo4

TheLazyL said:


> Credit Union is selling silver dollars at 25% off so I stopped in for a look see. 1 Troy ounce of silver per coin
> 
> I asked how many could I buy for 75 cents each?
> 
> $20 each.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


I would like to update that i picked up some silver. ...... but ........ the spot price is $15.50 right?? Try buying at that price!! Everyone selling is demanding 3 bucks over spot for the 1 ounce American eagle coins. Junk silver is $2.50 over spot. So much for the spot price. Just goes to show the disparity between wall street and main street.


----------



## musketjim

Latest batch of cheddar cheese is in the press. It looked a lot better than the last batch.:beercheer: We should know in about 5 weeks how it came out. Bought new battery for bugout machine. Old one will tie into battery bank at BOL. Chickens are finally laying inside their coop. Thot they had all stopped laying and was getting stew pot ready then found big pile of frozen eggs under the coop. Some were cracked which dogs enjoyed, others I thawed and did water test. Still good so will use for cooking.


----------



## notyermomma

I got my flu shot this afternoon. The doc also offered me a referral for more physical therapy which was very nice, and she even helped me brainstorm ways I could get more exercise without aggravating my various complications. Now there's a professional! I might just switch over to her as my primary. 

I didn't tell her, but all that pressed a couple of my emotional buttons and I actually left in a bad mood through no fault of hers. I invited myself over to mom's and got drafted to help her assemble gizmos for her community fundraiser du jour with some of her friends. Nothing brightens my daylike meaningful teamwork , so all's well that ends well.


----------



## LincTex

mojo4 said:


> but ........ the spot price is $15.50 right?? Try buying at that price!! Everyone selling is demanding 3 bucks over spot


That's pretty common. Back when silver was $30, $2-3 bucks over spot didn't seem like too much of a "commission". Now that silver is $15, it "feels" like a bigger cut! It is REALLY hard to find it less than $18ish.


----------



## LincTex

musketjim said:


> Bought new battery for bugout machine. Old one will tie into battery bank at BOL


Get yourself a desulfator and let it work its charms on that battery first, before hauling it out there.

http://www.amazon.com/Golf-Cart-Bat...1415711221&sr=8-6&keywords=battery+desulfator

http://www.amazon.com/PulseTech-PP-...1415711221&sr=8-5&keywords=battery+desulfator


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Looked at the thermometer outside ... It's at -3 F. Threw more wood in the stove!

Got our first snow yesterday. I spent the day out hunting and checking deer activity. Had shots at seven deer yesterday ... not an antler on any of them. It's bucks only this year. (And every year since the wolves showed up.)

Found some scrapes too so the rut is picking up steam.


----------



## fteter

Canning 40 pounds of fresh, locally-bred chicken this evening.


----------



## Grimm

Realized I didn't spend the entire week's budget on the food drive so I picked up my regular food storage items and some other things.


----------



## Freyadog

Friends granddaddy sent us 2 apples boxes of pig fat from hogs they just butchered. Pigs feet and bones in pot cooking for dogs winter goodies.

will render down the fat this weekend since it is gonna be very cold and a nice fire going outside will be fun. think gonna break out marshmallows to toast and some cocoa. 

Made 1 1/2 gallons more of granola/trail mix.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Got a "Rapid Mobile Washer" (breathing washer) today... I saw a brand new in the box breathing washer and brought that home instead.


Nifty!
http://www.amazon.com/Rapid-Washer-Manual-Washing-Machine/dp/B002QUAPSO

I wonder if making a wooden disc with holes in it (on a stick) would work, too.. . Going to try it since I have wood (and don't have the $23!)


----------



## mosquitomountainman

LincTex said:


> Nifty!
> http://www.amazon.com/Rapid-Washer-Manual-Washing-Machine/dp/B002QUAPSO
> 
> I wonder if making a wooden disc with holes in it (on a stick) would work, too.. . Going to try it since I have wood (and don't have the $23!)


A wooden disk with holes or even just two sticks crossed at the bottom would be okay. The advantage of the rapid washer is that the air escapes from the top of the cone and pulls the water/detergent up through the clothes. Not a perfect solution but better than anything else we've tried.

The crossed stick or disk/w/holes would be the next best solution because they'll do a better job agitating the clothes.

Toilet plungers don't work well in our experience.

The real clincher for hand-washing clothes is a wringer! Your hands get tired and blistered if you do a lot of wringing by hand.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I brought home 3 free BBQ size propane tanks. One was full and the other 2 were maybe 75-80% full.

One will go to my son and the other 2 will go in our stockpile.


----------



## Justaguy987

SouthCentralUS said:


> I brought home 3 free BBQ size propane tanks. One was full and the other 2 were maybe 75-80% full.
> 
> One will go to my son and the other 2 will go in our stockpile.


I am sure everyone on here wants to know, how do you get free propane tanks?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Doesn't happen often. Right place, right time, right people.


----------



## smaj100

Finished 170'x2'x4' trench for the underground electrical service conduit. Laid the pipe, passed inspection. State electrical inspector came out and passed the house on final electrical. Tomm the coop pulls the underground portion of their wire and flips the breaker on the pole. We'll have lights. Interior crew arrives thur to touch up the interior and make and repair anything damaged in transit.

So far all signs point to us being given the keys before Thanksgiving.

artydance:


----------



## notyermomma

For the past several months I've been blessed with a dream job, ushering at a local theater. Unlike most art houses where ushers are volunteers, at this place we're all city employees. There's the downside that when you get scheduled you can't flake out ... but you also get _paid_ to watch shows. Last year I not only got to see Wynton Marsalis and the Lincoln Center Jazz Orchestra (tickets at $75 a seat!) but I also got to sit in on a private Q&A afterwards for a master class with a bunch of music students. He talked for over a hour ... and yeah, I got _paid_ to be a fly on that wall.

This evening I was doing my dinky physical therapy exercises, and grousing a little bit that I should probably pony up the $60/mo to join a gym. Preventive medicine is always worth the investment, right? So I went online to look up local deals and found a mass email from my boss at the theater. Apparently as a city employee, I can join a fitness center downtown (next door to my office!) for an _annual_ fee of $10. They have equipment, classes, lockers, showers, and even a private area for nursing mothers. (No comment on whether the mothers or the babies would be working out while nursing. :teehee: ) So I'm feeling pretty swell tonight. So is my back for rolling around on the floor this evening.

:woohoo:


----------



## notyermomma

I am contractually obligated by my OCD to snag this as the 4600th post. Let's hear it for round numbers! Let's hear again! Three cheers! But no more than three please. Unless it's five. Five is okay too.


----------



## LincTex

Justaguy987 said:


> I am sure everyone on here wants to know, how do you get free propane tanks?


I get them often for free all rusty & with the old, "non-OPD" valves on them for free. 
I then swap them out with a nicely-painted, filled one in the cage outside the H-E-B grocery store for $14.88



SouthCentralUS said:


> Doesn't happen often. Right place, right time, right people.


Quoted for truth. I was once given a whole garage full of Honda motorcycles just because: Right place, right time, right people


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> I get them often for free all rusty & with the old, "non-OPD" valves on them for free.
> I then swap them out with a nicely-painted, filled one in the cage outside the H-E-B grocery store for $14.88
> 
> Quoted for truth. I was once given a whole garage full of Honda motorcycles just because: Right place, right time, right people


I'm the guy that comes around a day or so later and is told, "You just missed a good deal." Seldom am I ever in that right place and time, but I keep hoping because a classic car is on my bucket list.


----------



## catdog6949

*Mid. Nov. Prep's.....*

A few new items;

2 jars honey
2 jars instant coffee
3 large metal cans Steel Cut Oats

Took apart, .32-20 revolver cleaned it and lubed and put it back together. Work's Great!!!

1 Morgan 1889 Ex. Fine

Cat and Sleepy Turtle (In Un-free Seattle)


----------



## SouthCentralUS

LincTex said:


> I get them often for free all rusty & with the old, "non-OPD" valves on them for free.
> I then swap them out with a nicely-painted, filled one in the cage outside the H-E-B grocery store for $14.88
> 
> Quoted for truth. I was once given a whole garage full of Honda motorcycles just because: Right place, right time, right people


Last year I was given an empty tank and I was happy. When I was given a full tank and 2 that were almost full, I was VERY happy. That is at least $50 for the propane alone.


----------



## Viking

catdog6949 said:


> A few new items;
> 
> 2 jars honey
> 2 jars instant coffee
> 3 large metal cans Steel Cut Oats
> 
> Took apart, .32-20 revolver cleaned it and lubed and put it back together. Work's Great!!!
> 
> 1 Morgan 1889 Ex. Fine
> 
> Cat and Sleepy Turtle (In Un-free Seattle)


I was just thinking about Seattle and the places and things I saw back in the early 1970's when I lived in Seattle and visited a few of the sporting goods stores. Gart Brothers was a big store that had tables with wooden dividers all across the tops and in the sections were all kinds of ammo, I think that most was for what would be called obsolete calibers for rifles and weapons from around the world. Then up in mid town there was what I think was called the Sportsman Club, it was a flight of stairs below street level and it had a large restaurant and all kinds of fishing gear and there was an 87pound stuffed King salmon that hung on one of the walls. In those days you could get almost anything for hunting and fishing, I often wonder what things are like now, but I'm glad to be away from there because it was not a fun place for me to live other than the hiking and fishing I used to do in the Cascades. Down here in S.W. Oregon we live in the coastal mountains between the Cascades and the Ocean, hunting and fishing are pretty much a way of life that surround us.


----------



## Grimm

Finally got some of my winter clothing washed and ready for the season. Saw some pieces are worn out so they need to be replaced.


----------



## fteter

Upgraded the first-aid kit for both cars: Israeli bandages and some clotting powder.


----------



## Tacitus

Finally put a set of cold weather clothes & gear into my trunk.


----------



## tsrwivey

The septic tanks are set, the field line is ready to go, just need to dig & lay the line from the 5th wheel & the septic.


----------



## smaj100

Electric is on finally!  Septic is completed and waiting for inspection to be covered up. Interior crew arrived today and started repairing drywall and preparing to paint. Wood flooring will be finished after the drywall and a final cleaning. 

Fingers crossed things are looking good to be finished before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

gittin' me n' the ol lady's rigs ready fer the winter.....lift kits ordered (hers gits installed next wednesday...she said i have to wait till next month)...brushguards on....need some 33's.....new slotted and swirl drilled rotors and ceramic pads ordered....4wd systems inspected and all maintenance/repair/replace done......vehicle emergency kits upgraded for winter.....prepin' never stops 










sayin' goodbye to summer........


----------



## HardCider

Got the plumbing roughed in yesterday in the barn. Pulled camera cards to find a picture of a big 10 pt. trotting through one of my new food plots at 9:00 am this morning. Concrete floor is getting poured tomorrow and plan on grabbing the .30-06 and getting my head screwed back on straight in a treestand Saturday am. At this point I don't even care if I see anything. Might even grab my homemade gunning decoys and hit the marsh for a while Sunday am if it's rainy.


----------



## tsrwivey

Ordered 6 #10 cans of apples & 100 pounds of oatmeal from EE, should be here Friday.


----------



## LincTex

tsrwivey said:


> 100 pounds of oatmeal from EE, .


In cans or bagged?

I only have a few #10 cans of oatmeal (I think 3), but I have my own roller mill and I am hoping to be able to just make my own rolled oats (oatmeal)!


----------



## ras1219como

Fixed up my winter vehicle kit, added some extra hand warmers, some rabbit lined gloves, extra warm socks, etc. 

Sharpened up my machete and did some work on the handle (didn't like the smooth polymer). 

Found a deal at Wally World for 88 cent large bottles of spices, picked up a dozen bottles of assorted spices (onion powder, garlic powder, paprika, chili powder, oregano, parsley, minced onion, etc.) 




Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## smaj100

Ran the water line and power from the well to the house. Septic is finished waiting for the inspector. We are so close to getting the keys and ready to move in.....


----------



## Grimm

Not a lot for stores this week but I did grab some powdered peanut butter and wild rice at Costco. I also grabbed a hardbound copy of the collected works of Mark Twain while there. I have been looking for a good sturdy copy. I know they are no longer reading them in public schools and I enjoyed them when I was young.

Canned peas, soups, dried beans, GF grits, and 4lbs sugar from the grocery store.


----------



## tsrwivey

LincTex said:


> In cans or bagged?
> 
> I only have a few #10 cans of oatmeal (I think 3), but I have my own roller mill and I am hoping to be able to just make my own rolled oats (oatmeal)!


We bought the super pails. We didn't have much oatmeal either then got to thinking about how versatile it was & decided to add some to the stash. Besides, how could we possibly face the zombies without no bake cookies?


----------



## HardCider

Put together a dozen more wood stretchers for fox and **** pelts and a dozen more dogproof **** traps. Concrete floor came out well in the barn. I'll seal it after it finishes drying out.


----------



## Viking

tsrwivey said:


> We bought the super pails. We didn't have much oatmeal either then got to thinking about how versatile it was & decided to add some to the stash. Besides, how could we possibly face the zombies without no bake cookies?


The oat groats EE sells are great too.


----------



## Grimm

Had a massive brain fart earlier and forgot that I had taken Summer for her last round of shots (til next year), bought a pack of 144 tea lights for flower pot space heaters and more dog food.


----------



## tsrwivey

Viking said:


> The oat groats EE sells are great too.


I've never even heard of oat groats aside from seeing them offered in emergency supply vendors. Not sure what I'd do with them? :dunno:


----------



## tsrwivey

I'm eagerly awaiting the Thanksgiving sales! Can't wait to stock up on canned milks, cream soups, Cheese Whiz, stuffing, butter, cream cheese, cranberry sauce, pumpkin, chocolate chips, spices, sugar, canned oranges & pineapple, veggies, marshmallows, pudding, & the like.


----------



## goshengirl

tsrwivey said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting the Thanksgiving sales! Can't wait to stock up on canned milks, cream soups, Cheese Whiz, stuffing, butter, cream cheese, cranberry sauce, pumpkin, chocolate chips, spices, sugar, canned oranges & pineapple, veggies, marshmallows, pudding, & the like.


I totally agree! Walked into Kroger the other day and was pleased to see all the cream soups on sale (along with some others) - buy 10 and the final price on a can is $0.49. So I bought 30. It was supposed to be a quick run into the store, but I ended up stocking up on a few things. Not everything you mentioned is on sale yet, but some are, and the smell of sales is in the air. I love stocking up this time of year.


----------



## myrtle55

Can anyone tell me if the product Stabil will keep gas in gas cans good over the winter?


----------



## oldasrocks

myrtle55 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the product Stabil will keep gas in gas cans good over the winter?


Yes, I am using gas now I've had stored for 2 yrs.


----------



## 21601mom

oldasrocks said:


> Yes, I am using gas now I've had stored for 2 yrs.


Would gas store for six months without stabil? I've purchased some and trying to determine how long I can store gas without using it (it's not cheap).


----------



## Toffee

21601mom said:


> Would gas store for six months without stabil? I've purchased some and trying to determine how long I can store gas without using it (it's not cheap).


Most gas is now made to be burned up within three months. The better the company, usually the longer it can go. If stabil is a bit too expensive then see if you can wait for it to go on sale. We got our big bottle for 30% off that way.


----------



## Toffee

tsrwivey said:


> I've never even heard of oat groats aside from seeing them offered in emergency supply vendors. Not sure what I'd do with them? :dunno:


The only way I've ever used oat groats is for granola. It worked as a kind of filler.


----------



## Grimm

21601mom said:


> Would gas store for six months without stabil? I've purchased some and trying to determine how long I can store gas without using it (it's not cheap).


Watch for coupons on Coupons.com. They had a $1 OFF Sta-bil coupon last month.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

best way to store gas is to use marvel mystery oil....2 oz to 5 gallons of gas.....better then stabil...cheaper than stabil and offers upper end lubrication when used


----------



## camo2460

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> best way to store gas is to use marvel mystery oil....2 oz to 5 gallons of gas.....better then stabil...cheaper than stabil and offers upper end lubrication when used


What's Marvel Mystery Oil?


----------



## Justaguy987

camo2460 said:


> What's Marvel Mystery Oil?


It is kind of like 3-in-1 oil, but on steroids. It is its own thing. I use to sell some of it at an auto parts store I worked at, but I have never used it or heard of using it to preserve fuel.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Finally have a free moment from my studies. Got the freezer filling up with deer again. I'll be pressure canning some over the holidays. Bought some more fuel for my Zippos. Looking to seal them with the inner tube trick soon. Will hopefully be getting some more food for hunting tools. All of the old stuff "fell out of the boat in a tragic accident". Still prepping the mind. Getting pretty descent with plant ID. Also learning how individual parts of the ecosystem work together and some of the natural flows of energy work.


----------



## notyermomma

ContinualHarvest said:


> Also learning how individual parts of the ecosystem work together and some of the natural flows of energy work.


That sounds very enticing. Care to elaborate?

As for me, I stocked up more food with a "Fill Your Pantry" event - local farmers who want to deal directly with the public, but not on a weekly basis through farmers markets. Once a year it's an event where people can place bulk orders for winter crops, so I got several pounds of carrots, potatoes, onions, squash, and a few other fun things like daikon and dried blueberries. Now I just have to figure out where to _put_ it all ...


----------



## musketjim

Picked up 'smithing tongs for a good price at a yard sale, got a line on a forge with table and handblower. Getting some cash saved up. Waxed 2 wheels of cheddar. Had First Aid and CPR refresher training.


----------



## LincTex

tsrwivey said:


> I've never even heard of oat groats aside from seeing them offered in emergency supply vendors. Not sure what I'd do with them? :dunno:


Send them to me so I can run them through the roller mill and make oatmeal!


----------



## LincTex

Toffee said:


> Most gas is now made to be burned up within three months. The better the company, usually the longer it can go...


Not anymore....

Gasoline stored for 5 years - success! 

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/gasoline-stored-5-years-success-22028/


----------



## Toffee

Made a couple big trips today. Stopped in at Costco and picked up several bags of rice, yeast, minced garlic, cat litter, vinegar and some flannel sheet sets. My husband is especially excited about the last one and the sheets are currently in the dryer.

My second stop was Winco. They have such a good deal on butter. I picked up 10 lbs of grass-fed butter. I also snagged some mint chips for baking, cat food, turkey lacers (half off), beef bouillon for 20¢ a box, and a few stocking stuffers. I also picked up a few cans of high end cat food, as it looks like our new cat will have to be put down.

We had to take her in as she hasn't been doing well. She picked up some fleas and after doing a full blood panel, she was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. After talking over the options along with our circumstances and finances, we just can't afford to treat her. We will have to make an appointment to put her down sometime this week.

So, a bit of a sad week, but it is a bit easier knowing that we've done our best to take care of her.


----------



## Grimm

Toffee said:


> Made a couple big trips today. Stopped in at Costco and picked up several bags of rice, yeast, minced garlic, cat litter, vinegar and some flannel sheet sets. My husband is especially excited about the last one and the sheets are currently in the dryer.
> 
> My second stop was Winco. They have such a good deal on butter. I picked up 10 lbs of grass-fed butter. I also snagged some mint chips for baking, cat food, turkey lacers (half off), beef bouillon for 20¢ a box, and a few stocking stuffers. I also picked up a few cans of high end cat food, as it looks like our new cat will have to be put down.
> 
> We had to take her in as she hasn't been doing well. She picked up some fleas and after doing a full blood panel, she was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. After talking over the options along with our circumstances and finances, we just can't afford to treat her. We will have to make an appointment to put her down sometime this week.
> 
> So, a bit of a sad week, but it is a bit easier knowing that we've done our best to take care of her.


Sorry to hear about your new kitty. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Viking

Toffee said:


> Made a couple big trips today. Stopped in at Costco and picked up several bags of rice, yeast, minced garlic, cat litter, vinegar and some flannel sheet sets. My husband is especially excited about the last one and the sheets are currently in the dryer.
> 
> My second stop was Winco. They have such a good deal on butter. I picked up 10 lbs of grass-fed butter. I also snagged some mint chips for baking, cat food, turkey lacers (half off), beef bouillon for 20¢ a box, and a few stocking stuffers.


We have a Winco a bit over 60 miles South of us also Costco not too many miles from that also a Sherm's Food For Less we have a circuit that we take to all the discount stores about once a month. We're happy to hear that Winco is going to build a store in Grants Pass which is only about 30 miles away. We are grateful to have these discount food store around, it certainly reduces food costs by a good amount.


----------



## Cotton

mojo4 said:


> I would like to update that i picked up some silver. ...... but ........ the spot price is $15.50 right?? Try buying at that price!! Everyone selling is demanding 3 bucks over spot for the 1 ounce American eagle coins. Junk silver is $2.50 over spot. So much for the spot price. Just goes to show the disparity between wall street and main street.


I remember buying silver @ $4.40 an ounce. Actual cost was $1.60 over spot or $6.


----------



## Genevieve

Been looking at the walmart sales paper for my area. They have butter down to $4.98/2lbs. thats only $2.50 a lb. I'll be stocking up lol
They also have cream cheese on sale $2.88/2pk. thats only $1.44 each and you know how much cream cheese has gone up lately. I use it when I make my own alfredo sauce. really gives it something extra and I also love it on my toast in the morning so I'll be getting at least 8 packs.
They have 11.5oz bags of choc like hersheys kisses,snickers or reeses for only $2.88 a bag. again since theres all the fuss about the world running out of chocolate ( like that won't make the price jack up and the stock owners happy) I'll be grabbing some bags this week. celery is on sale for .88 a bunch and I'll be stocking up on that and dehydrating it. bet on it lol


----------



## Toffee

Viking said:


> We have a Winco a bit over 60 miles South of us also Costco not too many miles from that also a Sherm's Food For Less we have a circuit that we take to all the discount stores about once a month. We're happy to hear that Winco is going to build a store in Grants Pass which is only about 30 miles away. We are grateful to have these discount food store around, it certainly reduces food costs by a good amount.


Yes, I used to have to drive a good distance to Winco, but they finally put one in our town. I don't buy everything there, but I like the bulk stuff, pet food, powdered milk (whole milk), and a few other things. I do not buy meat there. It's just too cheap and is rather spend a little more to move up a few grades in quality.

Mostly, I shop at Super 1. They are the locally-owned chain around here. Good prices, friendly people, and much better meat.


----------



## Viking

Toffee said:


> Yes, I used to have to drive a good distance to Winco, but they finally put one in our town. I don't buy everything there, but I like the bulk stuff, pet food, powdered milk (whole milk), and a few other things. I do not buy meat there. It's just too cheap and is rather spend a little more to move up a few grades in quality.
> 
> Mostly, I shop at Super 1. They are the locally-owned chain around here. Good prices, friendly people, and much better meat.


That's pretty much what Sherm's is, they buy a lot of locally grown vegetables and meat, they also buy and sell beef, sheep and pork from kids 4H projects. We've bought beef that is grass feed from them, tastes totally different than the run of the mill fed lot stuff.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Toffee said:


> Most gas is now made to be burned up within three months. The better the company, usually the longer it can go. If stabil is a bit too expensive then see if you can wait for it to go on sale. We got our big bottle for 30% off that way.


I'm not saying it's best practice but I've burned gas in lawn mowers that was several years old that wasn't treated, if it doesn't start quickly priming it with new gas normally gets it going. Saying that after ten years or so it turns into something like thick turpentine, it will burn but more like diesel than gas, I burn gas every year that is nearly a year old and untreated but normally do so in small engines that are easy to drain if needed but only had to once and that gas was 7+ years old. Again not best practice but sometimes we can be a little over protective, I would consider the use and quantity of stored gas anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## notyermomma

It's really hard to beat the prices at Winco. The last time I stocked up I shopped the loss leaders at Safeway and backed those up with coupons. Then I went to Winco to fill in the gaps in my shopping list. Guess what! Winco was _still_ cheaper after the loss leaders and coupons somewhere else. Lesson learned ...


----------



## Grimm

Got myself a new sewing machine. That will make 5 total. 

I needed something I could carry in one hand by the handle and not have to drag it to move. Got a killer deal on it. It is a new plastic cover machine but the frame is metal so that is a plus. It is a basic 19 stitch machine with auto reverse which none of my other machines have. Now I can take the machine out for one quick repair or project rather that let them stack up to make a day(or a week) of sewing.

I haven't had a modern machine in almost 10 years!


----------



## mojo4

Cotton said:


> I remember buying silver @ $4.40 an ounce. Actual cost was $1.60 over spot or $6.


Ok I will give you 10 bucks an ounce!!! No questions asked!!! Just PM me and we will meet up


----------



## tsrwivey

Used my meat grinder for the first time last night, it wasn't as hard as I thought & it went pretty fast!


----------



## tsrwivey

The boy & I are broke down at the property waiting for hubby to come fix my truck. We're watching TV, drinking lemonade, & eating popcorn in our heated trailer. Glad to be a prepper & married to a man that works on the vehicles!


----------



## myrtle55

Wtg. ~ being broken down in comfort due to your preps !


----------



## catdog6949

*More Nov. Prep's.....*

Picked up some new item's,

Ex. Large Dutch Oven w/ leg's and Dished Lid

Large cast steel profesional Roasting Pan

Crank operated,long handled Can Opener

Alaska wedge knive and reversible cutting board(one side flat/other bowled)

1950's steel masher(no cheap plastic)

2 pr's mechanic's gloves

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


----------



## Grimm

Ordered a bread maker with gluten free settings. I know how to make bread by hand but GF bread has me stumped. I have been wanting to get rid of the wheat bread from our diet. Once the bread maker comes and I find a recipe we like it will!


----------



## Foreverautumn

tsrwivey said:


> The boy & I are broke down at the property waiting for hubby to come fix my truck. We're watching TV, drinking lemonade, & eating popcorn in our heated trailer. Glad to be a prepped & married to a man that works on the vehicles!


No offense, tsr, but have you given any thought to learning auto mechanics skills *yourself*? After all, anything a *Man* can do...


----------



## tsrwivey

Foreverautumn said:


> No offense, tsr, but have you given any thought to learning auto mechanics skills *yourself*? After all, anything a *Man* can do...


I can do it but it's cold outside & my hands get greasy. .


----------



## LincTex

Foreverautumn said:


> No offense, tsr, but have you given any thought to learning auto mechanics skills *yourself*? After all, anything a *Man* can do...


It all depends on what breaks down.

For instance, older vehicles used V-belts, which I consider pretty easy to change if you break one. But these new vehicles use "serpentine" belts, and although I haven't ever had one break.... they are not easy to remove and install (for the novice).

Generally & Overall - newer vehicles are getting harder and harder to do any repairs on. Not that it's impossible - just much more difficult.


----------



## Toffee

We are now the proud owners of 7 more rabbits. Our doe gave birth last night/this morning. We lost a few as she chose not to have them in the nestbox, but we are still happy to have 7. We also are getting our two hutches tomorrow and all that will be left is to build the actual pens.

And I will finally be able to move my dad's car that I bought him for Father's Day out of my driveway. It doesn't run well, but he needed something that won't eat gas and he can fix all the issues with it.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up several pounds of bacon on sale. Almost as hard to find it at a decent price as it is to find any .22 ammo up here. Bought a new CCRadio 2E to take up to BOL to help with radio fade at night also has HAM Band so I'm looking forward to try that. Saved 20%. Great workout week at gym starting to rack up running miles. Hard bike ride today, cold wind.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

It was funny this morning to get up and work on Christmas gifts for family. Putting together new survival kits for each family member. 

When I walked into family room my wife was watching Yukon Vet and the dad was teaching his daughters how to build expedient shelters in the wild.


----------



## LincTex

mosquitomountainman said:


> Another root cellar is also in the works. The first is too small for our increased garden output and it wil also be set up for better use as a fallout shelter.


This was 4 years ago... How big did you end up making it?


----------



## Grimm

Got all our errands done for the weekend by 9:30 am!

Picked up some seasonal favorites and produce from Trader Joe's. They only offer their GF pumpkin pancake mix for the month of October.  So next year I am going to buy about 20 boxes when they offer it. Added some pumpkin caramel sauce to the stores. Lets not forget GF rolled oats.

K wants to go look at a turkey frier later.


----------



## myrtle55

GrinnanBarrett said:


> It was funny this morning to get up and work on Christmas gifts for family. Putting together new survival kits for each family member.
> 
> When I walked into family room my wife was watching Yukon Vet and the dad was teaching his daughters how to build expedient shelters in the wild.


So what do you put in your gift survival kit and how do you package it if you dont mind me asking. And are all the people you are gifting these to prep also, or at least onboard? I ask because I was thinking of doing this also, but one son and fam. don't prep, but he drives thru backwoods 20 plus miles to work each way daily. Go figure


----------



## Toffee

Well, I got my Christmas present early. My husband bought me a Stihl saw today. It's a Rancher with a 20" bar. We got a great deal on it. Full price, but it came with a full carry case, hat, and extra chain. They were fantastically helpful and explained everything in detail to us about running the saw. And they can do repairs on site. Very, very excited. We will be cutting a lot of wood next year, I think.


----------



## LincTex

Toffee said:


> Well, I got my Christmas present early. My husband bought me a Stihl saw today. It's a Rancher with a 20" bar.


I got my first Stihl around '89 or so... and the love affair continues to this day!

I have owned 8 different brands of chainsaws since 1985 (or '86? The first was an old Pioneer!) but getting a Stihl has been like moving from a Ford Escort in to a Cadillac. I currently have two Stihls, two Husqvarnas, a Makita (Dolmar), a Jonsered, & an old Poulan - but none give me as much enjoyment as the Stihls.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to Costco for sh*ts and giggles. Left with just some powdered peanut butter. Yummy!


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> Ran to Costco for sh*ts and giggles.


This made me think of some of the people I've seen at Wal-Mart on occasion.


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> This made me think of some of the people I've seen at Wal-Mart on occasion.


We didn't need to go but went before the asshats come out for the holidays.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> We didn't need to go but went before the asshats come out for the holidays.


That's already started here in S.W. Oregon, not to mention that the I-5 traffic has really increased, large tractor-trailer rigs being a big part of the traffic, probably hauling Christmas stuff and then all the "Over the river and through the woods." people heading out for Thanksgiving and Christmas vacations.


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> That's already started here in S.W. Oregon, not to mention that the I-5 traffic has really increased, large tractor-trailer rigs being a big part of the traffic, probably hauling Christmas stuff and then all the "Over the river and through the woods." people heading out for Thanksgiving and Christmas vacations.


The crowds increased here but the rude behavior has not started yet. I'm sure it will start by the end of next week.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Ground 4 pounds of pork and made breakfast sausage.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up 35 gals. gas at 2.50. Used points from store we shop at to drop it $1.00/gal. Cheapest I've seen it in years. Added rear window to BOV. Spread 4 barrels of straw over septic system for insulation we have very little snow and the cold is coming. Repaired fence on chicken coop, can start putting some other chickens inside now.


----------



## LincTex

musketjim said:


> Picked up 35 gals. gas at $2.50.


I didn't think gasoline was that cheap anywhere in Alaska. 
We just hit $2.49 in this area of Texas a couple days ago.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to the store yesterday and grabbed the week's groceries (you know, coffee creamer, bottle of Bailey's and several bags of almond Hersey's kisses). I made sure to get 3 pounds of dried beans, salt and kool-aid packets for DIY gatorade.

If my mom doesn't get the turkey from Safeway I'm grabbing one using the deal on the shared club card.


----------



## Asatrur

Butchered our turkey yesterday, canned a batch of apple jelly from local apples, and continued work with a MAG I recently became involved with.


----------



## Genevieve

we've been holding back on buying a bunch of things because we're looking into a diesel generator seriously so we need to watch the money.
I did buy 8 cans of milk for storage. I use it for cooking when I don't want to use up my milk.
also fell on good deal with celery at .66 each so I bought 10 of them lol I had celery going with 8 trays ( some chopped some nice slices), finely chopped I freeze to use in chicken and egg salads and such
supposed to get snow in a couple of days so I made sure I got everything we'd need for the week. since hubby is off starting wednesday I don't have to worry about cooking enough for lunch leftovers most of this week ( yay!)


----------



## Gians

Ran generator then changed the oil and put in fresh treated gas. Cycled all stored water with fresh. Checked all fire alarms batteries.


----------



## LincTex

Genevieve said:


> we've been holding back on buying a bunch of things because we're looking into a diesel generator seriously so we need to watch the money.


If I see any good deals in the WV area, I'll holler at ya!


----------



## Genevieve

LincTex said:


> If I see any good deals in the WV area, I'll holler at ya!


sent an email about a military genny on craigslist. waiting for a reply. hubby has an electrician friend and has some questions for the seller *fingers crossed*


----------



## stpeterspioneer

*My prep. update*

I started making a couple rocket stoves yesterday.


----------



## LincTex

Genevieve said:


> sent an email about a military genny on craigslist. waiting for a reply. hubby has an electrician friend and has some questions for the seller *fingers crossed*


Make sure it's not too big or it'll be a fuel hog.

Also avoid 3 phase units. 
Make sure it's single phase,....

and make Darn sure its 60Hz and *not* 400 Hz!!!

.


----------



## Genevieve

LincTex said:


> Make sure it's not too big or it'll be a fuel hog.
> 
> Also avoid 3 phase units.
> Make sure it's single phase,....
> 
> and make Darn sure its 60Hz and *not* 400 Hz!!!
> 
> .


why? because I know the hubby will want to know


----------



## Genevieve

He's going to go look at it tonight after work. Its been drained by the military for transport. I called him and told him what you said about NOT getting a 400Hz and I think this one is a 400. He said he's going to just look at it not buy it. He gets the feeling that we should buy new


----------



## squerly

squerly said:


> Bought a Yaesu FT-450D 2-way ham radio today. Don't figure it'll be all that long before Obama uses his new powers and shuts off all other communcations. i.e. Cell phones, satellite, cable, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now I've got to learn code, pass the test and get the license. LOL, just one more thing on a long list.


Well it turns out that the code part has been removed from the test, making the test a lot easier for most of us. So as of today, I'm officially licensed! 

As strange as it may seem I haven't gotten around to setting up an antenna or even a power supply to power the thing up. Been too busy doing other (mandatory) things. But at least the test is behind me.


----------



## LincTex

Genevieve said:


> I called him and told him what you said about NOT getting a 400Hz and I think this one is a 400. He said he's going to just look at it not buy it.


WHY? Just trust me for the time being.

That one is not only 400hz, but it is also three phase.

You could power some incandescent light bulbs with it, I guess....

but it is 100% worthless for almost everything else you own.

None of your electronics were designed for 400 cycle power (usually 60 cycle ONLY, look at the labels) and the voltage output is not what you need, either. (you want 120/240 volts output.)

Keep me posted before you buy anything, I don't want to see you get burned.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> The crowds increased here but the rude behavior has not started yet. I'm sure it will start by the end of next week.


When we go into town just for normal shopping needs, unless my wife needs my help, I stay out in the vehicle and listen to the radio. I don't have a lot of patience for what seems like far too much rude behavior, especially when shopping carts get near my ankles. We don't even consider "Black Friday" it's just too crazy, breaking down doors and fist fights, NO WAY!


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> WHY? Just trust me for the time being.
> 
> That one is not only 400hz, but it is also three phase.
> 
> You could power some incandescent light bulbs with it, I guess....
> 
> but it is 100% worthless for almost everything else you own.
> 
> None of your electronics were designed for 400 cycle power (usually 60 cycle ONLY, look at the labels) and the voltage output is not what you need, either. (you want 120/240 volts output.)
> 
> Keep me posted before you buy anything, I don't want to see you get burned.


My generator expert friend will buy these generators if the engines are good and he puts a different generator head on them and often removes the attached D.C. field generator for use on other generators, if they have one. If you don't have someone in the area to do this then it's not really going to be worth even considering owning it unless the engine could be used on other things and it's at a really good price. My friend has taken some of these units, pulled the gen head and installed big water pumps on them for irrigation, but that is still a lot of work and money involved. There may be some salvage value in the generator head, but is it worth the time and effort? LincTex is right on this for sure. The only real plus for changing the gen head out may be if the engine is only turning the generator at lower RPM's than most modern gens that are being sold, most of the smaller ones are screamers that have to have low oil cutoffs to keep from ruining the engines and most often have Chinese gen heads which may or may not have quality windings. A great deal of them are short term useage throw aways. Low RPM, 1,800 or less, screamers run 3,600, I have one of those but it's only for emergency and eventually I may get a slow turner just because I like them for their quietness and longevity.


----------



## Genevieve

okey dokey. I'll let ya know. we're looking at a new one. gonna cost some money tho but it should be worth it in the long run. our power goes out around here a good bit year round and the fuel will store longer


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> When we go into town just for normal shopping needs, unless my wife needs my help, I stay out in the vehicle and listen to the radio. I don't have a lot of patience for what seems like far too much rude behavior, especially when shopping carts get near my ankles. We don't even consider "Black Friday" it's just too crazy, breaking down doors and fist fights, NO WAY!


I can't stay out in the car. K would come back with nothing buy chips and beer. Could you just see Roo as an angry little drunk- sippy cup full of beer!?


----------



## sgtusmc98

squerly said:


> Well it turns out that the code part has been removed from the test, making the test a lot easier for most of us. So as of today, I'm officially licensed!
> 
> As strange as it may seem I haven't gotten around to setting up an antenna or even a power supply to power the thing up. Been too busy doing other (mandatory) things. But at least the test is behind me.


I know the feeling, I had a handheld before the test, passed the test bought a mobile, wanted to get involved with MARS found out I needed another radio, took several months to set up my first Mobil and still haven't set up the second HF radio.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## notyermomma

This summer I went through a series of food vacuum sealers from thrift stores and had to return them all. I finally decided to invest in a new one and found a Rival VS 108-P on Amazon for $32. Good deal! So I saved it in my online cart pending my next paycheck. I logged in a couple days ago to find they had jacked the price up to $50. :brickwall:

So this evening I went to a thrift store (a favorite form of entertainment!) and what did I find? A Rival 106-B for $15. It even has an accessory port! So I took a chance and brought it home. I don't own the accessories yet, but it worked beautifully on my craisins and five pounds of rice.

So tomorrow I'll get down to business. I have a lot of things I bought and put away on the shelf, knowing I'd get a vacuum sealer sooner or later to follow through with. _Finally!! _

:congrat:


----------



## mojo4

Harbor freight has just opened a store near my work. So since they give away a free tarp with any purchase I now have a bunch of them! I have also been picking up various other items I need. I really like the hand transfer pump. Its only 5 bucks so I snagged a couple. Just in case I have to "borrow" fluids!! I know their tools aren't the highest grade but since I don't use them for work everyday I figure they should be just fine.


----------



## gabbyj310

Got me a nice large canner(yard sale) with all the extra's plus a real set of dominos and cut glass bowl for 20.00 dollars...SCORE..... also canned veggies at Wally-world for .50 each Bought what they would let me have.


----------



## Toffee

Yesterday, I hit a couple sales. Picked up 9 things of liquid detergent for the price of 3. Then, I picked up a food processor. The husband wasn't too happy that I hadn't consulted him, but he came around to it and from now on, I will ask first. I keep forgetting that it's his money now, not ours.


----------



## Grimm

Toffee said:


> Yesterday, I hit a couple sales. Picked up 9 things of liquid detergent for the price of 3. Then, I picked up a food processor. The husband wasn't too happy that I hadn't consulted him, but he came around to it and from now on, I will ask first. I keep forgetting that it's his money now, not ours.


It takes some men a while to figure this out but it is still not HIS money. K had to learn that when he bought the new car last year. The dealer told him that even if the car is solely in his name if we divorce the car becomes mine and the payments remain his.


----------



## Toffee

Grimm said:


> It takes some men a while to figure this out but it is still not HIS money. K had to learn that when he bought the new car last year. The dealer told him that even if the car is solely in his name if we divorce the car becomes mine and the payments remain his.


That's not how he feels, that's how I feel. I was the breadwinner, but I'm honestly happy to let him have that position now. Plus, once I told him all the ways I thought it would help us, he was OK with it. He just wants a heads up next time.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Toffee said:


> ...He just wants a heads up next time.


And that's all I ever ask of Jenni. For any significant purchases, let's just chat about it real quick to be sure it's really what we need and that we can afford it. Since we're living off my paycheck (She's still in school), this has actually been just me consulting her about things, which has surprised her. As I tell her, I know we're not married yet (Oct '15), but I see it as our money.


----------



## tc556guy

Grimm said:


> It takes some men a while to figure this out but it is still not HIS money. K had to learn that when he bought the new car last year. The dealer told him that even if the car is solely in his name if we divorce the car becomes mine and the payments remain his.


Money issues rank right up there with sex as a source of marital discord.

Profligate uncontrolled spending can ruin a family, not just the partner who is mis-managing "their" money

It really isn't a laughing matter; it is an issue that both partners need to be in agreement on.

And yeah, we "get" the whole "marital property" thing when it comes to divorce


----------



## headhunter

Last Christmas Eve the wife decided to take her Grand Cherokee off roading as she left the state highway and turned onto our county road. She tangled with the county road sign and lost. The Jeep was totaled (it only had 176K miles) and we began to look for a replacement after about five weeks. She chose a Jeep Latitude. With the auto transmission, trailer towing pkg, and V-6 I have been really impressed with the gas consumption. After 5K miles it was 28-30 mpg and now with 16K miles and the recent cold weather it dropped to 24 mpg lowest yet. I'm quite pleased, but still trying to figure how I can use my Hi-Lift Jack on the darn thing. The only other complaint is gettin' in the darn thing.


----------



## Grimm

tc556guy said:


> Money issues rank right up there with sex as a source of marital discord.
> 
> Profligate uncontrolled spending can ruin a family, not just the partner who is mis-managing "their" money
> 
> It really isn't a laughing matter; it is an issue that both partners need to be in agreement on.
> 
> And yeah, we "get" the whole "marital property" thing when it comes to divorce


I was being a bit of a smartass.

...party-pooper...


----------



## Grimm

Made a run to Walmart for some Purex Crystals before my free product coupon expired tomorrow. Got a few things for stores and the holidays and got some looks from the other shoppers. Yeah, no complete meals in the cart or vast amounts of crap either. I felt odd not having frozen foods or microwave meals but at the same time 100% of my items were shelf stable! The clerk commented on how none of my items were 'cold' items and I had even separated my 'chemicals' from my food on the belt.

Shelf stable milk for Roo
cream of mushroom soup
french fried onions
coffee
french vanilla marshmellows
purex crystals
baking soda
washing soda
borax
canned soup
kool-aid packets
cat litter and canned dog food
bleach tablets
peppermint mocha powdered coffee creamer


----------



## Foreverautumn

Grimm said:


> It takes some men a while to figure this out but it is still not HIS money. K had to learn that when he bought the new car last year. The dealer told him that even if the car is solely in his name if we divorce the car becomes mine and the payments remain his.


I realize you're being a bit of a smart-aleck, Grimm, but that's exactly why there's a MGTOW (Men Going Their Own Way) movement, i.e., men forgoing marriage and even serious relationships. You'd be surprised (or maybe you wouldn't) how many women nowadays have EXACTLY that attitude toward finances and marriage.


----------



## notyermomma

What a day! I put that new shelf and my vac sealer to good use. I pulled all my stores out, wrote their expiration dates on the labels with a sharpie, and organized everything by food type and date. It was nice to be able to condense packages down with the vac sealer to save space. Now I have separate shelves for proteins, carbs, veggies, water containers, paper products, and "miscellaneous" that I'll have to figure out later.

I also took little internet breaks where I went to Craigslist and looked up new potential apartments. Hope springs eternal, and I'm viewing one tomorrow.

:crossfinger:

Now scuze me while I keel over ...


----------



## Padre

Finally bit the bullet and survived because I bought myself a level III plate. I have some IIIa armor but figured I would buy some of the new AR500 stuff! BTW there is a cyber Monday sale on it at their site: ar500armor.com


----------



## canuck479

I'm new here and just finished reading this entire thread last night, what a wealth of information you people have. Like I said I am just beginning down the path you all have laid out over several years. Thanks.


----------



## ras1219como

canuck479 said:


> I'm new here and just finished reading this entire thread last night, what a wealth of information you people have. Like I said I am just beginning down the path you all have laid out over several years. Thanks.


Keep reading there is tons of info here from all kinds of people of various backgrounds. Enjoy and keep prepping!

"I will fear no evil, for the valley is mine and so is the shadow."

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## LincTex

headhunter said:


> I'm still trying to figure how I can use my Hi-Lift Jack on the darn thing..


Aftermarket bumpers and/or brush-gards?


----------



## camo2460

Just purchased a new wood stove, a Wood Pro 2.0. I have forgotten how many BTU's it puts out, but it will heat 2000 square feet. It won't be delivered until Dec. 8th and I still have to buy the pipe and install it, but I'm on my way.
I also purchased a new Chain saw, a Husqvarna Rancher with a 20" bar. I got some work to do.


----------



## smaj100

Well we finally made it. We moved in to our new house over the Thanksgiving week on 110acres of our little piece of heaven.  Lots of work to continue, but we are out of the city and now can focus on becoming much more self sufficient and rely on ourselves. I'll get some pics of the new place up after the internet gets hooked up. Were so far out we didn't even have land line service available.


----------



## 21601mom

smaj100 said:


> Well we finally made it. We moved in to our new house over the Thanksgiving week on 110acres of our little piece of heaven.  Lots of work to continue, but we are out of the city and now can focus on becoming much more self sufficient and rely on ourselves. I'll get some pics of the new place up after the internet gets hooked up. Were so far out we didn't even have land line service available.


Congratulations!! Can't wait to see the pics! Am so happy for you and just a bit jealous


----------



## notyermomma

I went a little crazy with Cyber Monday today. Most of it was prep-related, with vitamin supplements for cheap and accessories for my Food Sealer. And my dog broke his raincoat this morning too (don't ask,) so there's that. Ironically I did _not_ buy that space heater I've had my eye on because the price has been going up rather than down. I can wait.

I viewed that apartment today too, and went from loving it to deciding against it. It's beautiful, but I got the sense that the landlady (it's a granny flat) wants more than a business arrangement. I don't mind being buddies with my neighbors, but not if my housing hangs in the balance as leverage. I'll look at another place on Wednesday.


----------



## myrtle55

Smaj100, congratulations! I am so happy for you and also looking forward to pictures :thumbup:


----------



## musketjim

Had Grandkids at BOL it was their first winter trip. Unfortunately I damaged BOV at cabin so we had to call some friends for an assist. Wife and Grandkids had to hike a ways out with me. Kids handled it great. Never any worries at BOL. We enjoyed 4 great days of food and games. Will work on BOV in the spring and we'll see what it all costs then. Did miss a grouse tho, that bummed me out.


----------



## Grimm

I also took advantage of Cyber-Monday. Ordered from Augason Farms. Looks like they are clearing out their gluten free products.


----------



## Genevieve

well, we scraped together and shifted saved monies around and we got the money together for the new diesel generator. we're getting a slight discount because we're paying by check and not credit. so once the check arrives they'll build the generator and then ship it. we're looking at maybe 3-4 weeks for it to get here.
I'm glad it's happening. The diesel fuel lasts longer in storage with an additive and thats one less thing to have to keep rotating thru all the time. I just hope its quieter than the gas one we have right now. man that thing is loud. geesh

I was teasing the hubby that the generator is twice what an at home freeze dryer is and he said maybe next year some time lol we'll see. things could go south real quick at any time now-a-days so I don't put any merit on maybes


----------



## LincTex

Genevieve said:


> well, we scraped together and shifted saved monies around and we got the money together for the new diesel generator.


Which one did you order?


----------



## Genevieve

LincTex said:


> Which one did you order?


stats from the hubby (lol): Kubota 9,875 watt; 41 amp; at 220v

:dunno: thats a foreign language to me right there


----------



## LincTex

Genevieve said:


> stats from the hubby (lol): Kubota 9,875 watt; 41 amp; at 220v
> :dunno: thats a foreign language to me right there


Wow, almost 10,000 watts!

I looked it up and see it is 1800 RPM.... that sucker will run for years and years. The ones we have at work are only a little smaller (D905 engines), but some have run 24/7/365 (That's 8,760 hours!) and sadly, some with very little maintenance.

Tell your hubby to add .5oz - 1oz of "two-stroke oil" per each gallon of diesel fuel. New (since 2007) diesel has no sulfur in it and it is "really dry" (not as oily) so the little dab of oil really helps keep the injection pump alive.


----------



## smaj100

Don't forget the algae preventative if you are planning on storing any qty of diesel.


----------



## Grimm

smaj100 said:


> Don't forget the algae preventative if you are planning on storing any qty of diesel.


I have never heard of this.


----------



## Genevieve

LincTex said:


> Wow, almost 10,000 watts!
> 
> I looked it up and see it is 1800 RPM.... that sucker will run for years and years. The ones we have at work are only a little smaller (D905 engines), but some have run 24/7/365 (That's 8,760 hours!) and sadly, some with very little maintenance.
> 
> Tell your hubby to add .5oz - 1oz of "two-stroke oil" per each gallon of diesel fuel. New (since 2007) diesel has no sulfur in it and it is "really dry" (not as oily) so the little dab of oil really helps keep the injection pump alive.


okey dokey! lol

smaj100: I'll let the hubby know. I know about the preservatives but not about this algae preventative. good to know

it'll probably be a work in progress getting any amount of fuel for storage. we're tight on money now because of this but we should be able to get a few gallons here and there


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> I have never heard of this.


----------



## smaj100

I use these two products in my 55gal drum storage and 300gal farm tank. It only took me seeing some algae growing in a small 5 gal can to realize it's a real thing and I better nip it in the bud quickly. Don't need it fouling up filters or lines.


----------



## LincTex

Genevieve said:


> I know about the preservatives but not about this algae preventative. good to know


My uncle has a big 'ol motorhome with a Cummins diesel in the back (pusher style).

A few years back, He was losing power on hills and decided he needed to change fuel filters. He took them apart to see what could be in them (Dirt? Rust flakes? or ??) and said they looked perfect and had no dirt in them at all..... except the paper pleats were covered with a VERY fine layer of "gray something". He asked if I knew what it could be. I didn't know; I had never had that problem. He asked around and said it was the algae that grows in fuel. weird.

Aviation jet fuel (kerosene) has "Prist" added to it to prevent turbine engine fuel filters from getting plugged with the stuff. I've never known anyone other than my uncle that had their vehicle fuel filters get plugged with algae.

My diesel pickup has a HUGE primary fuel filter from a semi truck mounted in the back (about the size of a large Thermos) for the fuel to enter into immediately once it leaves the tank and before it goes anywhere else. It wouldn't be a bad idea to do the same thing between your fuel tank and the engine on the generator.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0ZTHJJ4R7H0K9K98KF0C


----------



## Viking

smaj100 said:


> Don't forget the algae preventative if you are planning on storing any qty of diesel.


Not that you'd find them anymore but don't store diesel in a galvanized container as they promote algae growth. It's best to store any fuel in an area that is free from dampness and wide temperature swings, inside of a shed, if possible.


----------



## redhorse

Got my 'new' Enterprise #22 meat grinder today. Hopefully I can get a deer on Saturday and try her out! Its not the biggest, but its way bigger than my old #12.


----------



## LincTex

redhorse said:


> Got my 'new' Enterprise #22 meat grinder today. Its not the biggest, but its way bigger than my old #12.


It'd be easy to add a worm-gear drive to that


----------



## redhorse

I am not that mechanically inclined, but perhaps I should start a thread regarding that


----------



## notyermomma

I looked at another apartment today. On one level it was perfect with its own private fenced yard, two bedrooms to my current one at the same price, and fantastic bus access.

On the other hand it's in kind of an iffy neighborhood, has no dishwasher or W/D (both of which I have now,) and is _way_ far from most of my social life. It's in the downtown area of the sister-city to where I currently live. And what scares me is that my backyard faces the backyard of my landlord's parents. My dog is a quiet but compulsive barker, so that's a huge gamble. It's a tough call.

I'm going to fill out the application tonight and drop it off first thing in the morning. It'll buy me some extra time to think it over, and if I decide against it I'm just out the application fee.


----------



## Viking

notyermomma said:


> I looked at another apartment today. On one level it was perfect with its own private fenced yard, two bedrooms to my current one at the same price, and fantastic bus access.
> 
> On the other hand it's in kind of an iffy neighborhood, has no dishwasher or W/D (both of which I have now,) and is _way_ far from most of my social life. It's in the downtown area of the sister-city to where I currently live. And what scares me is that my backyard faces the backyard of my landlord's parents. My dog is a quiet but compulsive barker, so that's a huge gamble. It's a tough call.
> 
> I'm going to fill out the application tonight and drop it off first thing in the morning. It'll buy me some extra time to think it over, and if I decide against it I'm just out the application fee.


I wish you the best. When I lived in Seattle I hated apartment living, just too much going on that, as a single guy, was rather frustrating, but that's another story that I won't get into other than to say, it was not the better days of my life.


----------



## Txcatlady1

husband bought electric meat grinder several years ago and we have really used it alot. heavy for me to lift and put on cabinet and then clean and put away. only want to pull it out if we have a lot of meat to grind. i decided to buy a hand grinder at Western Auto the other day. this way I can grind smaller amounts of meat if needed. only issue will be finding where to clamp it. Man made granite counter tops, 100 year old kitchen table of my grandmothers. will require adjustment on how i use it. could attach to handrail on steps outside with a table to catch meat. i grew up with processing all venison on a hand grinder so I know i could still do it. Electric is so much easier to use, harder to clean up. guess i need to open box and see what attachments or plates or blades are in it.


----------



## LincTex

redhorse said:


> I am not that mechanically inclined, but perhaps I should start a thread regarding that


I'd probably start with a 12volt camper "slide-out" motor (from a wrecked camper trailer) and adapt it.


----------



## musketjim

Forgot to mention that while at BOL tried out our new CCrane radio. Worked as advertised, no AM drop off at nite, awesome. Now I'll work on the shortwave side of it.


----------



## Grimm

Ordered some fish antibiotics. Roo is getting a fist tank for Christmas and I foresee lots of sick fish.

I also got my Augason Farms order today. Less than 3 days from order to delivery!

Roo is sick again. I am working to shorten this cold. It seems every time she goes to Sunday school she gets sick not long after! If I can't get this to clear up by Sunday it looks like she will be missing it this week. They don't like us to bring sick kids to Sunday school but it doesn't seem to stop some people... hence Roo always getting sick after going.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> Ordered some fish antibiotics. Roo is getting a fist tank for Christmas and I foresee lots of sick fish.
> 
> I also got my Augason Farms order today. Less than 3 days from order to delivery!
> 
> Roo is sick again. I am working to shorten this cold. It seems every time she goes to Sunday school she gets sick not long after! If I can't get this to clear up by Sunday it looks like she will be missing it this week. They don't like us to bring sick kids to Sunday school but it doesn't seem to stop some people... hence Roo always getting sick after going.


I will never forget the Sunday morning we went to gather our kids from the nursery area..we had a kid in each of three classes..and discovered an extremely ill and miserable looking three year old plunked in a crib. The girl was obviously sick, but her parents were both in the choir, and didn't want to miss that. I was livid. We kept our kids home if just one was ill, since the others were exposed to whatever plague the sicko had. Common sense isn't as common as it used to be, I guess. Hope Roo is on the mend quickly.


----------



## Grimm

ksmama10 said:


> I will never forget the Sunday morning we went to gather our kids from the nursery area..we had a kid in each of three classes..and discovered an extremely ill and miserable looking three year old plunked in a crib. The girl was obviously sick, but her parents were both in the choir, and didn't want to miss that. I was livid. We kept our kids home if just one was ill, since the others were exposed to whatever plague the sicko had. Common sense isn't as common as it used to be, I guess. Hope Roo is on the mend quickly.


At our church they have signs at every classroom telling parents to not bring their children to class if they are sick. You'd think they would read it on the way in the door but clearly if it isn't written in "text-ican" this current generation of self absorbed ninnies can't understand it.

Roo is less congested than yesterday but she was coughing today. She is sleeping the night through so I don't think it is too bad. But I do think the sicky voice she has now is kind of cute. K and I can't help but giggle after she talks to us.

She knows being sick means no playing with the neighbor or going to church so she has been telling me all day that she is "not sick just feels different."


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Our local store had case sales today so I bought one case of green beans, one case of vegetable oil and one case of flour. Came home and sterilized 2 cases of half gallon jars to seal the flour into.

Trying to figure out how to clean and re-season my favorite cast iron pan since someone thought it needed to soak in soapy water and it is no longer non stick.

All the on-line directions say use the oven cleaning setting in your oven and I don't have a self cleaning oven Don't have a wood stove either so maybe the bbq grill will work. The thermostat goes to 800. Any suggestions? I know how to season but not how to take the old seasoning off.


----------



## Toffee

SouthCentralUS said:


> Our local store had case sales today so I bought one case of green beans, one case of vegetable oil and one case of flour. Came home and sterilized 2 cases of half gallon jars to seal the flour into.
> 
> Trying to figure out how to clean and re-season my favorite cast iron pan since someone thought it needed to soak in soapy water and it is no longer non stick.
> 
> All the on-line directions say use the oven cleaning setting in your oven and I don't have a self cleaning oven Don't have a wood stove either so maybe the bbq grill will work. The thermostat goes to 800. Any suggestions? I know how to season but not how to take the old seasoning off.


From my limited experience, you can scrub it really good with soap, then rub oil all over it and put it in your oven upside down. Bake at 450 or 500.


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> Our local store had case sales today so I bought one case of green beans, one case of vegetable oil and one case of flour. Came home and sterilized 2 cases of half gallon jars to seal the flour into.
> 
> Trying to figure out how to clean and re-season my favorite cast iron pan since someone thought it needed to soak in soapy water and it is no longer non stick.
> 
> All the on-line directions say use the oven cleaning setting in your oven and I don't have a self cleaning oven Don't have a wood stove either so maybe the bbq grill will work. The thermostat goes to 800. Any suggestions? I know how to season but not how to take the old seasoning off.


I read an article that said to use Oven-Off spray and wrap the cast iron in several trash bags once it has been sprayed. Let sit in the sealed bags for a few days. Wash well. Now you can re-season.

http://www.ibelieveicanfry.com/2010/12/reconditioning-re-seasoning-cast-iron.html


----------



## notyermomma

Viking said:


> I wish you the best. When I lived in Seattle I hated apartment living, just too much going on that, as a single guy, was rather frustrating, but that's another story that I won't get into other than to say, it was not the better days of my life.


Thanks Viking. I looked at the place, thought "it'll do!" and applied. The landlord left me a glowing voicemail around 3 telling me the place was mine for the taking. Whoo! But I worked a double shift yesterday and didn't get home until 11pm so I didn't return her call.

When I turned my phone back on at 9:30 this morning she had _already_ left me a nagging second voice mail about signing the lease. I returned her call and we made an appointment for tomorrow ... and then I went back on Craigslist to look at the photos of it again. She had _already_ reposted it, less than 24 hours after offering it to me. What the hell?!?

I let it go, but it nagged at me all day to the point that I called her back this evening and told me I'd changed my mind. I don't mind dealing with quirky people (hell, look at what I do for a living!) but not when something as major as my housing hangs in the balance. The place is nice, but it's not _that_ special.


----------



## Grimm

notyermomma said:


> Thanks Viking. I looked at the place, thought "it'll do!" and applied. The landlord left me a glowing voicemail around 3 telling me the place was mine for the taking. Whoo! But I worked a double shift yesterday and didn't get home until 11pm so I didn't return her call.
> 
> When I turned my phone back on at 9:30 this morning she had _already_ left me a nagging second voice mail about signing the lease. I returned her call and we made an appointment for tomorrow ... and then I went back on Craigslist to look at the photos of it again. She had _already_ reposted it, less than 24 hours after offering it to me. What the hell?!?
> 
> I let it go, but it nagged at me all day to the point that I called her back this evening and told me I'd changed my mind. I don't mind dealing with quirky people (hell, look at what I do for a living!) but not when something as major as my housing hangs in the balance. The place is nice, but it's not _that_ special.


K and I looked at a place back in March. We liked it and filled out the applications. Landlord said it was ours. But the house was being remodeled and he wanted us to move in the beginning of the following month (April 1st). When we went for a second look at the house we realized that there was more work to be done on the house and it would not be ready. The landlord wanted us in asap so K would do all the remodel work and he could forgo paying labor costs. (tenants can't charge labor for repairs they make themselves) We passed. It still isn't finished with the remodel and still vacant.


----------



## notyermomma

!!!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Toffee said:


> From my limited experience, you can scrub it really good with soap, then rub oil all over it and put it in your oven upside down. Bake at 450 or 500.





http://imgur.com/GdZtQ


This is a link to Imgur, a photo-sharing site. This album is a series of pictures and GIFs (tiny movies) that show how to take a crappy old pot and restore. In this album is a link to a second album from the same author/poster showing how to remove old seasoning to get back to bare metal.

Hope this is of use to you! I've used this info to restore a few of my pieces. I can honestly say I didn't really know what GOOD cast iron looked like and how much easier it is to clean and maintain until I read through these and restored some of my own cookware.


----------



## Grimm

K worked over time yesterday so I ran all our errands with Roo before I had to pick him up at the carpool spot.

I was able to get t.p., salt, marshmallows, cornmeal, several pounds of dried beans, several pounds of jasmine rice (on sale), active yeast, canned veggies, canned beans, extras to make the dried beans and LT food storage tasty, almond extract, food grade buckets, gamma lids, popcorn, latke mix, Dr. Bronner's (Costco had the BIG size for less than $10!) and coffee.

I am running back out today but for stocking stuffers and cat litter.


----------



## musketjim

Expanded and improved chicken coop, Took advantage of nice weather to fill wood box in garage. Organized some of my first aid items.


----------



## notyermomma

I found a kennel for my dog for Christmas. I had to call five different places!


----------



## Grimm

notyermomma said:


> I found a kennel for my dog for Christmas. I had to call five different places!


I had to find a kennel for Winter and Summer for the weekend I take Roo to Disneyland. I don't feel right leaving the girls in the house, yard or our backyard dog run for 12+ hours without supervision. Disneyland offers a daycare type kennel on site BUT they do not take reservations. The girls are staying at the vet's for the three days. They will be kenneled together too. Since our vet offers emergency and after hours care there will be someone at the office/kennel 24 hours. And our vet is only charging $10 a night per dog! The kennel down the road is asking $50 a day per dog and no one is there after hours.

Besides this important task I got my new 80lb vittle vault today! I am using this one for cat food. Now when we get the chickens I'll need a third for their feed and a fourth for the bunny food when the rabbits come.

I decided to plant clover in the back yard. It will serve as a lower maintenance ground cover. I also figured I can 'rent' the yard to our neighbors with horses when the yard needs a trim. It will also serve the chickens and bunnies well. My buns as a kid LOVED clovers.


----------



## tsrwivey

We worked on installing the water & septic lines this weekend. We're not finished but we got a lot done.


----------



## LincTex

tsrwivey said:


> We worked on installing the water & septic lines this weekend. We're not finished but we got a lot done.


That looks like really sandy soil.

I like the old barn! Are you keeping it?


----------



## musketjim

Went on my first xc ski in a couple years. I'll be glad when I get the groove back, a pretty awkward ski tonite.:laugh:


----------



## HardCider

Last night, pulled a lot of my trapping gear out. Now that fur should be primed up, I want to thin down the ****, feral dog and fox population so maybe I'll keep my poultry losses down next year. Can't do much about the avian predators unless I keep everything contained under a net but I like to free range during the day. Thinking about getting a bunch of guineas. They are pretty wary when it comes to hawks and they might sound an alarm(noisy suckers) to warn the rest of the flock.  It might work


----------



## LincTex

HardCider said:


> Can't do much about the avian predators unless I keep everything contained under a net but I like to free range during the day.


Have them free range under tree cover if possible.

That black poly "bird netting" stuff is really cheap at Lowe's.


----------



## Toffee

HardCider said:


> Last night, pulled a lot of my trapping gear out. Now that fur should be primed up, I want to thin down the ****, feral dog and fox population so maybe I'll keep my poultry losses down next year. Can't do much about the avian predators unless I keep everything contained under a net but I like to free range during the day. Thinking about getting a bunch of guineas. They are pretty wary when it comes to hawks and they might sound an alarm(noisy suckers) to warn the rest of the flock. It might work


You could also build a couple small shelters in their normal ranging area, so when they see a hawk they can get under cover.


----------



## smaj100

Hickory and Maple with much cajoling and stick swinging made into the trailer this morning and off the processors. We should be able to pick up 250+lbs of fresh homegrown pork on sat. We will drop off our hams to be cured locally and the bacon will be back about 10 days from sat. Needless to say we'll be vacuum sealing our butts off this weekend.


----------



## tsrwivey

LincTex said:


> That looks like really sandy soil.
> 
> I like the old barn! Are you keeping it?


We've got it all on this property- sand, clay, & good growing dirt.

Unfortunately the barn is about to fall down but the lumber will be reused, probably to build the chicken coop.


----------



## headhunter

The folks at Midway were kind enough to send three tools in this direction.
The first was a tool for staking the flat springs that retain the shot shells in the magazine tube of a Remington 870 or 1100. After repeated cleanings over the years these come loose. (Yes, in the past I've used a small coal chisel to do this -but___.)
The second tool was to reshape the chamber on a .22 that has been peened over from being struck too many times by a firing pin. No, I don't dry fire my .22s , but there are a couple like the Remington Speedmaster that don't lock back after the last shot. My grandson has the same problem, he doesn't count when he shoots his Henry lever.
The third tool fits over the rear of the bolt shroud on a Remington 700, locks down on the firing pin, and you simply unscrew the shroud. Cleaning the inside of the shroud and cleaning and lubricating the firing pin and spring are good things. If you have ever fought with trying to compress the firing pin spring and then while holding it back inserting a coin or washer into the slot provided to hold it into position you realize how nice this tool is.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

scored about a dozen MM midlands for our MAG........everyone will be on the 'same page' now......local radio shop programmed them for $25 each....now to git the tower up and running


----------



## Genevieve

wow TWT lol


I grabbed 2 more cases of greenbeans while they're still on sale for .50 a can. and I also bought 3 more bags peppermint flavored marshmallows along with 2 bags of french vanilla flavored. I've done vacuum sealed them so they'll keep.

I was going to buy a case of low sodium chicken broth but forgot as I was distracted by the hubby asking me what kind of corn chips I gave him last night because he wanted to buy some more lol
I'll go back monday and get a case of the broth. use by date is for 2016 so they should keep. I usually use my own homemade but sometimes I forget to thaw it out so I grab a can *shrugs*

I want to get some more beets too. I like them in my salads along with as a veggie for suppers


----------



## smaj100

holy cow, those two porkers weighed a little more than we though. They dressed out at 193# & 202# respectively. We dropped off the 4 hams to be cured which will be ready in 2 weeks and all 48lbs of bacon will be ready in 10days. My deep freezer is crying uncle right now..... but thats a good thing. We've got some smoking to do over the next few weeks, and vacuum seal all that meat up. The sad reality is that there isn't much room now for deer. :gaah:


----------



## Grimm

Got some more beans, rice, and peanut butter powder for stores. Also got a solar shower just in case.


----------



## smaj100

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> scored about a dozen MM midlands for our MAG........everyone will be on the 'same page' now......local radio shop programmed them for $25 each....now to git the tower up and running


Tribal where did you score such a find? What band are those radios? I'd love to get a few for the vehicles and a base unit.


----------



## Jewel

tsrwivey said:


> We've got it all on this property- sand, clay, & good growing dirt.
> 
> Unfortunately the barn is about to fall down but the lumber will be reused, probably to build the chicken coop.


Tsrwivey, do you know the Dixons? Your avatar looks familiar and they're in East Texas too.


----------



## Jewel

smaj100 said:


> holy cow, those two porkers weighed a little more than we though. They dressed out at 193# & 202# respectively. We dropped off the 4 hams to be cured which will be ready in 2 weeks and all 48lbs of bacon will be ready in 10days. My deep freezer is crying uncle right now..... but thats a good thing. We've got some smoking to do over the next few weeks, and vacuum seal all that meat up. The sad reality is that there isn't much room now for deer. :gaah:


48 pounds of bacon :droolie::droolie::droolie::droolie::droolie:


----------



## Moby76065

Learned how to use MIL Dots to range today


----------



## Alfred_E_Neuman

smaj100 said:


> holy cow, those two porkers weighed a little more than we though. They dressed out at 193# & 202# respectively. We dropped off the 4 hams to be cured which will be ready in 2 weeks and all 48lbs of bacon will be ready in 10days. My deep freezer is crying uncle right now..... but thats a good thing. We've got some smoking to do over the next few weeks, and vacuum seal all that meat up. The sad reality is that there isn't much room now for deer. :gaah:


I can relate to that!
Slaughter and butchered three pigs. There is NO room in the stand up freezer or the spare fridge freezer for anything else. 
Glad I didnt get my deer tags this year!


----------



## tsrwivey

Jewel said:


> Tsrwivey, do you know the Dixons? Your avatar looks familiar and they're in East Texas too.


The name doesn't ring a bell but ya never know! My avatar is my 2 yr old son.


----------



## notyermomma

My poor foozle almost fell down the concrete staircase last night, so I spent my day off today looking at the current apartment market for something on a ground floor.

It's exasperating because the only places available in my budget are crapshacks. For the most part I've crafted a lifestyle I love through living simply ... but when something comes up like having a loved one in immediate need like this, my system falls apart. Everyone in the world faces this problem in one form or another all the time. I think I'm just going to have to bite the financial bullet and shell out actual money for a livable place for a few months while he goes through his end-of-life process. It can't be more than a year, and he's totally worth it.


----------



## notyermomma

This morning I saw an ad for another perfect apartment- a place I already know because I have friends there. When I called they said they already had an application on it, but I sent them one anyway. They can keep it on file for the next opening, whenever that is. 

Then I got methodical and spent much of the evening looking at websites of all the major property managers in town. A lot of them only charge once for qn application fee that they'll keep on file for several months, allowing a person to use several times if they can't get into their first choice. Considering what on the market right now and the heavy competition from students, it sounds like a good investment. Drive- bys resume tomorrow. 

Sheesh! I never thought it would be so complicated to get out of a simple rental. I'll be so glad when this is over.


----------



## musketjim

Pulled sledge to BOL, not to heavy a load going in. Had to sledge out with very full load. Had to bring out some of what we had to leave over Thanksgiving when I cracked up our machine. I will sledge in next week sometime and pull out the rest, hopefully nail a grouse or 2. Puppies are to old to hike like that anymore, kind of lonely out there sometimes. But beautiful scenery. I'm having trouble putting emoticons in my messages. Anyone else having that problem?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Had a beef stroganoff meal in a jar for dinner. Hubby likes it so it is a winner. Have never tried to eat the MIAJ before so thought we better try them. Next will be Spanish rice and then Hamburger stew.


----------



## Grimm

This is a big one for us so we don't end up with puppies. Summer is at the vets and will be spayed on Friday. I had her appointment for Jan but told the vet they could do the spay while she is in their care for our mini vacation. I got the call this evening that they had a cancellation for Friday and wanted to make sure I still wanted the spay. "YES!" That saves me a trip back there in Jan.

Both dogs got their Corona vaccine today.


----------



## notyermomma

Whoo! I am a huge believer in spay/neuter. Good for their health, good for the human community, and good for the breed - whatever breed it is - to prevent further dilution of gene pools.

Last night after work I drove all over the city looking at the outside of several homes I found online. I found two that seem really promising, and stayed up late completing an application for one. I'll drop it off at the office as soon as they open and make an appointment to tour it ASAP. Fingers crossed yet again!


----------



## Freyadog

Grimm said:


> This is a big one for us so we don't end up with puppies. Summer is at the vets and will be spayed on Friday. I had her appointment for Jan but told the vet they could do the spay while she is in their care for our mini vacation. I got the call this evening that they had a cancellation for Friday and wanted to make sure I still wanted the spay. "YES!" That saves me a trip back there in Jan.
> 
> Both dogs got their Corona vaccine today.


All dogs and cats here are spay and neutered. Even the two stray girl cats that showed up( drop offs/ thrown out, whatever). We do not believe in multiple animals for no reason except laziness in not having them fixed. Money is really not a problem either since most cities have a free to almost free clinic.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> All dogs and cats here are spay and neutered. Even the two stray girl cats that showed up( drop offs/ thrown out, whatever). We do not believe in multiple animals for no reason except laziness in not having them fixed. Money is really not a problem either since most cities have a free to almost free clinic.


ALL the animals are fixed here. The five cats were all done before 3 months old except Dori. She was abandoned by her family when they moved and we took her and her kittens in. The county fixed her for free and she has an ear clip as the result. (All services done for free result in the animal getting a ear clip or tattoo in case they are dumped as strays)

Our vet is rather cheap for the spay/neuter but then he loves animals and WANTS their owners to take good care of them even if it eats in to his profits. Plus they are the only vet I have found that offers 7+ days of pain meds for animals verses 3 days like most.

I love our vet and his staff. They take great care of our animals. I recommend them all the time and even gave them a glowing review on Yelp.


----------



## Grimm

Ran to the store for a few things for Christmas dinner. Grabbed the weekly extras for stores;

salt
several pounds of beans/lentils
corn meal
canned veggies
popcorn
instant potatoes
instant hashbrowns

Replaced one of our solar showers. K threw one in a box when we moved and threw some heavy tools on it. It ended up with a hole. 

Also added another 100 gallon waterbob.


----------



## headhunter

This week I was browsing some "gun sites" and discovered the price of new Remington 870 Wingmaster shotguns has skyrocketed. I've been looking for a good used one for several months. It was time to get busy. Well, I found one in great shape and it followed me home. It came with a fixed choke ,however a few years back I had purchased a Rem choke barrel for an 870 intending to put it on the 870 I have a rifled slug barrel on. The first time I tried that and then replaced the slug barrel - it wasn't quite still zeroed. So when the new shotgun came home I could upgrade the gun immediately to a barrel with interchangeable chokes. 
A gentleman said he had a "no name ATV" that wasn't being used and really hadn't been used. We were able to work a trade where he got a .22 revolver he was interested in and the grand daughter gained a 110 ATV.
Grandma got a new chair that lifts her ,reclines her, jiggles her, and toasts her. Someone may say it's not a prep, but if we don't get to a point of twwotrol and we only get hit with hyperinflation, everything we need to replace will cost like the devil. I guess we need to prep on many different levels.


----------



## smaj100

The wife helped me pluck 5 ducks, a friend gave me after his hunt this morning. We got all dressed out and in the fridge chilling waiting to go in some freezer bags. Not much but the wife has never had duck before so I jumped at the chance to get a few for free for her to try.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

It looks like I have some catching up to do with you guys. The semester is finally over and I did pretty well. Made the Dean's List.
Next semester will be another 200 level physics course, 300 level animal physiology, and a 400 level cell biology. Then graduation. 
I certainly learned a lot this semester. I can identify many plants to the family level and can better analyze and express data that I collect and determine if things really do interact significantly. I also learned about ecological systems and their inner workings. Brain preps are important. 
Hope everyone is having a happy solstice, Chanukah, Christmas, etc.

Edit: Also, I did get out during deer season and filled up the freezer (completely) with deer meat. It was a good season.


----------



## tsrwivey

Hubby finished the final drawing of the shop/temporary living space that we will work & live in until we get the new house built. 750 square feet of living space, that's it. Just thinking about taking 23 years & making it fit into that small of a space makes my head hurt.


----------



## musketjim

Made mozzarella cheese today. Will eat for Christmas along with 1 block of cheddar at friends party. Good first long treadmill workout. Found some powdered peanut butter, never heard of such a thing so I had to buy some. Santa said I can get my new big chainsaw.


----------



## LincTex

headhunter said:


> the price of new Remington 870 Wingmaster shotguns has skyrocketed.


The Mossberg Maverick sells around here for $179 



headhunter said:


> We were able to work a trade where he got a .22 revolver he was interested in and the grand daughter gained a 110 ATV.


Buy all of the pieces needed for the ignition system now, especially the C.D.I. unit... they only last about 50 hours, tops. 
Keep it out of the sun at all times - the sun destroys every rubber item on these Chinese machines. Same with the plastic, especially the little plastic window on the brake fluid reservoir. 
Do NOT use ethanol gas. It eats all the rubber parts.


----------



## LincTex

tsrwivey said:


> 750 square feet of living space, that's it. Just thinking about taking 23 years & making it fit into that small of a space makes my head hurt.


It's not a problem if you have decent storage, and a good system to know where it's all stored so you can find it when you need it.

I've lived 6 years of my life living in 300 square feet. They are also the happiest years of my life.

Sooooo little energy is needed to heat and cool a place that small. You'll be surprised to learn just how LITTLE "stuff & things" is actually needed "inside" with you. The rest can be in unheated storage areas.

You may even find the experience liberating. 
Strangely enough, I actually have more anxiety and "claustrophobia" living in a bigger house filled with "stuff & things".


----------



## goshengirl

tsrwivey, do you have an IKEA relatively near you? Walking through their showroom can give you lots of ideas about living in small spaces (they have wonderful sample rooms). Just be prepared to spend some time there - there's a lot to see!


----------



## Grimm

Sealing beans and rice in mylar.


----------



## tsrwivey

goshengirl said:


> tsrwivey, do you have an IKEA relatively near you? Walking through their showroom can give you lots of ideas about living in small spaces (they have wonderful sample rooms). Just be prepared to spend some time there - there's a lot to see!


I'm sure there's one in Dallas, I'll look it up the next time I'm headed that way!


----------



## notyermomma

I'm all set!

Last week I saw an ad for a duplex for rent - 2BR with a fenced private yard for the Death Machine, wood fireplace, W/D hookups, covered carport, and storage shed. I drooled uncontrollably, filled out an application, and dropped it off at the office before even seeing it. It's a good thing I did, because after 36 hours online it already had 4 other applications ahead of mine. I looked at it that afternoon and was _in luuuuuv._ :factor10: So now I'm just waiting on pins and needles to see how the other 4 applications before me go.

In the meantime, I remembered another complex that some friends of mine lived in a couple years ago. I was there many times so I know what it looks like, and they raved about the management. Wouldn't ya know it, they have a unit available in a couple weeks! I got approved on the spot for that one. No yard and only one bedroom for the same price, but the neighborhood is better situated for me.

So either way, I'm set. In the worst case scenario, Perfect will fall through and I'll have to settle for Awesome. Life is good.

:woohoo:


----------



## musketjim

New chainsaw "Huskie 365" 20 inch bar with regular chain and ripping chain. Can't wait to use it. 2 bags of potting soil to sledge up to BOL.


----------



## LincTex

musketjim said:


> New chainsaw "Huskie 365" 20 inch bar with regular chain and ripping chain. Can't wait to use it.


Nice! I have a fair bit of time behind a 372XP, 
I'll bet they are pretty comparable.

EDIT: Did a search online - YEP, same bottom end. 
15+ years from now when it loses compression, you can swap a 372XP jug and piston on her!


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> It's not a problem if you have decent storage, and a good system to know where it's all stored so you can find it when you need it.
> 
> I've lived 6 years of my life living in 300 square feet. They are also the happiest years of my life.
> 
> Sooooo little energy is needed to heat and cool a place that small. You'll be surprised to learn just how LITTLE "stuff & things" is actually needed "inside" with you. The rest can be in unheated storage areas.
> 
> You may even find the experience liberating.
> Strangely enough, I actually have more anxiety and "claustrophobia" living in a bigger house filled with "stuff & things".


My wife, young son and I lived in a 17 foot travel trailer with added roof over shed totaling around 354 square feet, for around 17 years. Not always fun, but it was a great lesson in survival. Now we are spoiled with a nice 1,300 sq. ft. home, designed for minimal energy useage. Heated with only a wood stove, except for an very good electric wall heater in the bathroom, which is only used when we are bathing. Propane fired cook stove. It's all good, we really feel blessed with what we have and the hard times we went through don't seem so bad now.


----------



## canuck479

Did a little the last couple of days.
1. Brought home a truck load of horse manure for free off craigslist the guy even loaded the truck with his John Deere for me and said come on back if I wanted some more. 5 minutes to load 2 hours to unload and spread around the garden and yard.

2. A couple of books I ordered came in, 299 days the preparation and The complete guide to disaster preparedness and I am currently reading going home from the library.

3. Addeda few more cans of veg and soups to the pantry and organized it" what a mess it was in there"


----------



## notyermomma

Today I fattened myself up with lots of smoked salmon and cookies. :droolie:


----------



## recon-1

Going to do more inventory to see what I need for the coming months.


----------



## tsrwivey

Viking said:


> My wife, young son and I lived in a 17 foot travel trailer with added roof over shed totaling around 354 square feet, for around 17 years.


Our original plan was hubby, our 2 yr old & me to live in our 5th wheel while building the new house, but we have since taken custody of another kid so we needed a new plan. I love my 5th wheel & wouldn't mind living in it at all.

Our younger daughter, son-in-law & infant son will be living in their travel trailer for the next few years while they finish school. She refuses to rent.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Christmas was good to my preps. Book on plant propagation, a new score and some other odds and ends. 
I'm saving up for a fishing kayak. Even got a new $70 hammock with a built in bug net for $25.00.


----------



## Grimm

I ran to the dollar store and the market today. Cheesecloth, glowsticks, beans, lentils, rice, salt, 2 leashes to keep in the car for the dogs, fd hashbrowns, kool-aid, jell-o and cat litter for stores.


----------



## musketjim

Sledged gear into BOL and brought out some gear left in from Thanksgiving after tracked machine breakdown, no grouse tho. Took homemade cheddar and mozzarella cheese to friends house for Christmas party. Huge success, great relief to me, I was pretty nervous about it being my first batch. artydance:


----------



## Grimm

Placed a small order with Augason Farms. Mostly the Morning Moo #10 cans. Chocolate and regular.


----------



## Genevieve

topped off the beef broth ( 6 more)
last week bought another 2 cases of canned veggies (g.beans and peas)
they're back up to .98 a can now so I'm glad I went ahead and bought them.
buying that generator has put the ki-bosh on any substantial orders for FD foods and such for some time I think so I'll just be picking up things here and there


----------



## myrtle55

I really like augason farms, we like the taste and ease. I just bought 6 #10 cans of beef and chicken to add to our preps


----------



## helicopter5472

I too find Augason Farms is OK, It's sold at Walmart and best yet it's free delivery with 50 dollars worth of it or Walmart products. It's 40 miles to Superstore in Bangor so it saves me a trip.


----------



## smaj100

Anyone try or use the augason milk products?


----------



## Grimm

smaj100 said:


> Anyone try or use the augason milk products?


I like the morning moo. The chocolate one is preferred by Roo.


----------



## Grimm

Placed a small order with Emergency Essentials. I am taking advantage of the end of year sales to get a jump on January's food storage.

Also ran to Walmart yesterday to get some more supplies for laundry detergent and some food for stores.

Went to rotate the Pedialyte stores and one bottle fell and burst when it hit the ground. At least it was the next to be used.


----------



## Foreverautumn

*Well, this is a revolting development...*

I need your prayers on this! I've had a REAL SETBACK! I'm in the process of dealing with a bedbug problem in my apartment! I've had to throw out most of my books, about 3/4 of my food preps, and all my water preps! Worse yet, I've been placed on leave of absence while I deal with this, and I can't go back to work until I get rid off my bedbugs. I've already shot through my 2 weeks of vacation time dealing with this.

My apartment was treated about a week and a half ago, and I'm told the treatment takes at least a week to do it's job. I estimate I've got about 2 months worth of living expenses saved up. At this point, I can only PRAY this doesn't drag on that long! The exterminator was supposed to come today for a follow-up inspection today, but no one showed up!


----------



## Grimm

Foreverautumn said:


> I need your prayers on this! I've had a REAL SETBACK! I'm in the process of dealing with a bedbug problem in my apartment! I've had to throw out most of my books, about 3/4 of my food preps, and all my water preps! Worse yet, I've been placed on leave of absence while I deal with this, and I can't go back to work until I get rid off my bedbugs. I've already shot through my 2 weeks of vacation time dealing with this.
> 
> My apartment was treated about a week and a half ago, and I'm told the treatment takes at least a week to do it's job. I estimate I've got about 2 months worth of living expenses saved up. At this point, I can only PRAY this doesn't drag on that long! The exterminator was supposed to come today for a follow-up inspection today, but no one showed up!


I hate to point fingers on this but has a source been identified yet? Since it is an apartment does any one else have a bedbug problem in the building? When your unit was treated did they remove the baseboards and spot check the walls by drilling holes in the drywall?

Look into who is responsible and getting compensation for your loses (including preps and lost wages).


----------



## Genevieve

stopped by the dollar tree store this morning and picked up some things.
I found 15oz bags of ground flax seed so I bought 5 bags and will vacuum seal 4 of them. it was in with the bags of pancake mix and such if you want to check and see if your store has it.
also grabbed some cans of chicken noodle soup ( campbells, went thru the stash when I was sick lol) and some canned beets.
bought more cotton swabs.
they had bottles of jergens hand soap ( love the cherry-almond scent!) so I got 3 bottles of that for storage
and I got 3 big cans of comet ( I keep forgetting to buy the darn stuff!)


----------



## memyselfandi

Foreverautumn said:


> I need your prayers on this! I've had a REAL SETBACK! I'm in the process of dealing with a bedbug problem in my apartment! I've had to throw out most of my books, about 3/4 of my food preps, and all my water preps! Worse yet, I've been placed on leave of absence while I deal with this, and I can't go back to work until I get rid off my bedbugs. I've already shot through my 2 weeks of vacation time dealing with this.
> 
> My apartment was treated about a week and a half ago, and I'm told the treatment takes at least a week to do it's job. I estimate I've got about 2 months worth of living expenses saved up. At this point, I can only PRAY this doesn't drag on that long! The exterminator was supposed to come today for a follow-up inspection today, but no one showed up!


Try diatamacious earth (sp?) we used it for fleas awhile back. Much cheaper than an exterminator! Suposed to work on bedbugs too.


----------



## TrinEire

Genevieve said:


> stopped by the dollar tree store this morning and picked up some things.
> I found 15oz bags of ground flax seed so I bought 5 bags and will vacuum seal 4 of them. it was in with the bags of pancake mix and such if you want to check and see if your store has it.)


Thanks for the tip. I picked up 4 bags myself and some other items. Good deal. Tomorrow after work I'll be doing some food sealing and dry prep.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Will your renters insurance help replace your stuff?


----------



## notyermomma

I had started packing for my move before Christmas, just a few boxes a day. The emotional gut-punch this weekend brought that to a dead stop ... but this evening, I did one more box. Baby steps are better than no steps at all ...

Oh. And this morning I had a nice long chat with an attorney about the financials. I'm still skeptical about my chances but if he's willing to work on contingency thats a good sign. He said the process can take up to a year, and beyond. This morning I took steps to keep the $ coming in during the process so I can continue to be a high-roller. It's a good thing too, because I still have a few more payments due on the country club membership and last year's whirlwind European tour.


----------



## Justaguy987

An update in a way, my wife told me she wants chickens. She likes fresh eggs better. Too bad we cannot have any pets/animals where we are now. Since we will be here for at least another year, this will have to go into the long term plan, and I am happy it is at least there for now.


----------



## 101airborne

Found Everclear on sale for $19 a gallon so I bought a couple cases for storage. From what I've read it has multiple uses other than just drinking. Also added 3 crank powered lanterns, a 30 gallon plastic tote jammed full of washcloths and hand towels for $5 at a yard sale. Bought the wife and I two pairs each of heavy extreme cold weather coveralls that had never been worn at the same yard sale for $7 each.


----------



## smaj100

Got a doe tonight just after sunset. The dw and I went out the blind about 4 and watched. 3 walked in but only 1 gave us a clean shot. She was smaller than I would like at 110lbs but i'll take it at this point.


----------



## LincTex

Foreverautumn said:


> ... a bedbug problem in my apartment! I've had to throw out most of my books, about 3/4 of my food preps, and all my water preps!


WTF?!?!? 
Put the books in the freezer... or oven (but not too hot) - either temperature extreme will kill them. Or put them all in a big garbage/lawn bag with a rag wetted with alcohol (the rag can be in a freezer bag), twist the top & tie the bag shut tight. Leave sit for 30 days - they will be dead. Throwing stuff away is stupid.

You can peel labels off of canned goods and label with a marker. They can't live on a bare metal surface.

Water preps? SERIOUSLY? Explain to me how bedbugs have infested your water.


----------



## HardCider

Been building shelves in the new barn now that the concrete floor is in. Got 30 cases of mason jars under the house that we can move to the barn. Once everything is organized on shelves, our plan is to frame in a 10x20 pantry for food, canning, and dehydrating equipment.


----------



## Genevieve

the generator came and the shed is ready. hubby built a stand for it to sit on and the fuel tank can sit below it


----------



## Grimm

Bought some more 6.5 gallon water jugs for storage. I can't wait til my Ebates check comes. I am planning to use it for an order from Emergency Essentials.


----------



## myrtle55

Genevieve, thats one hum dinger generator! Wow


----------



## mojo4

LincTex said:


> WTF?!?!?
> Put the books in the freezer... or oven (but not too hot) - either temperature extreme will kill them. Or put them all in a big garbage/lawn bag with a rag wetted with alcohol (the rag can be in a freezer bag), twist the top & tie the bag shut tight. Leave sit for 30 days - they will be dead. Throwing stuff away is stupid.
> 
> You can peel labels off of canned goods and label with a marker. They can't live on a bare metal surface.
> 
> Water preps? SERIOUSLY? Explain to me how bedbugs have infested your water.


I was wondering the same thing myself. Bedbugs eat people not food and they don't get into food or water just clothing and beds. And they most definitely don't eat books so get your stuff back! Im not sure if your exterminator is a moron or not but check online for more information about them before doing anything else.


----------



## Genevieve

myrtle55 said:


> Genevieve, thats one hum dinger generator! Wow


I was surprised by the size too lol But then hubby told me he went with a bigger one than the one he was planning on getting. apparently this thing can do the whole house :2thumb:

I just want water and the fridge and freezer to work :dunno:


----------



## Grimm

mojo4 said:


> I was wondering the same thing myself. Bedbugs eat people not food and they don't get into food or water just clothing and beds. And they most definitely don't eat books so get your stuff back! Im not sure if your exterminator is a moron or not but check online for more information about them before doing anything else.


Check again! They don't just live in clothes and beds!

http://www.badbedbugs.com/bedbug-checklist/



> _*Areas bugs bugs like to hide*_
> 
> Bedbugs love gaps in just about everything, so check:
> 
> 
> behind baseboards
> around door and window casings
> around window sills and frames
> behind electrical and telephone switch plates
> between flooring and wall components
> where materials meet to form a gap
> around pipes (water, drain, electrical conduits
> seams, creases, tufts, and folds of the mattress and box spring
> bed frames and head board
> under night stands and drawers
> storage units
> items such as furniture that may have hollow legs
> between upholstered furniture
> between the folds of drapery or curtains
> in your alarm clock
> inside loose wallpaper


----------



## sgtusmc98

LincTex said:


> WTF?!?!?
> 
> Put the books in the freezer... or oven (but not too hot) - either temperature extreme will kill them. Or put them all in a big garbage/lawn bag with a rag wetted with alcohol (the rag can be in a freezer bag), twist the top & tie the bag shut tight. Leave sit for 30 days - they will be dead. Throwing stuff away is stupid.
> 
> You can peel labels off of canned goods and label with a marker. They can't live on a bare metal surface.
> 
> Water preps? SERIOUSLY? Explain to me how bedbugs have infested your water.


I have known of people to get rid of bedbugs through temperature extremes and alcohol too, pretty much everything went in storage containers in the sun with alcohol, it worked.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Lake Windsong

I know I haven't posted regularly lately. Been focusing on some major lifestyle changes and prepping needs are changing a little. Thinking seriously of moving within the next two years from the southeast US to a little colder climate.  Been exploring options for going back to school for a different degree or changing occupations after the move. Reevaluating quality of life/importance of family time to help me make the right decisions. So mostly mental preps right now, as well as financially prepping.


----------



## Genevieve

Wanted to let others know that the walmart near me has tang on sale for $2.50 a canister again. don't know how long that will last tho. so just a heads up to be on the lookout ( bolo lol)

also those folks with a martins/giant grocery store near them this weeks sales paper has some stuff for the pantry on sale. they have cans of tuna, tomatoes, soup, pasta, rice-a-roni. I'm not sure but I think they have their giCANtic sale in march ( maybe. I think lol) where all kinds of stuff is on sale but I've noticed that they have a lot less products on sale in their paper now. no where near as much as it used to be. very telling.


----------



## LincTex

Genevieve said:


> the generator came and the shed is ready. hubby built a stand for it to sit on and the fuel tank can sit below it


OK, in the first picture... see that little silver box below the yellow thingy with two black hoses attached to it? That's the electric fuel pump. Tell your husband it MUST be moved from where it is mounted now, to somewhere down near the bottom of the fuel tank. They are designed to push fuel up... not "suck" it up.


----------



## canuck479

We had a short family discussion last night about the family budget and some things that need to change for the upcoming year.


----------



## Genevieve

LincTex said:


> OK, in the first picture... see that little silver box below the yellow thingy with two black hoses attached to it? That's the electric fuel pump. Tell your husband it MUST be moved from where it is mounted now, to somewhere down near the bottom of the fuel tank. They are designed to push fuel up... not "suck" it up.


okey dokey pokey thanx! :laugh:


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I got some more camping related items. Lightweight sleeping systems. Perfect for bugging out. Got a few more boxes of ammo. The past couple of days included some small game hunting. The big freezer is now full to the brim. I have plans to pressure can some of the meats.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Nothing new added to the preps today. Actually glad for my stores of meds and prepared foods though. Been off my feet with a cold the past couple of days. Certainly not how I wanted to spend my winter break. I've got too much to do to be sick. I do have some goodies on the way to make camping a bit easier to set up.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Replaced the center link and the other tie rod end on the truck, then took the truck in for a front-end alignment. So nice not to have 15 degrees of slop in the steering 

We processed our first meat rabbit (Californian) on Saturday...pretty tasty as hasenpfeffer stew. Washed and froze the hide for tanning later when we have more.


----------



## smaj100

Spent a few hours using my new "beam machine" turning some trees that we downed for our power lines to be run in this fall and cut them into some nice thick 2" slabs. We'll be using these fresh cut lumber for building some stalls in the barn for the horses and some new goats this spring.


----------



## BlackDogWV

A friend gave me a box of these batteries that are on sale at Radio Shack. $9.99 for an assortment including 8-AA, 8-AAA, 4-C, 2-D and 2-9v. The case they come in is very nice and I'll reuse it with other batteries as I use these up. They have a best by date of 8-19.
I stopped by the local Radio Shack and they also have 48 packs of AA and AAA in similar cases, also for $9.99 each. They are marked with a regular price of $29.99.
Seems like a pretty good deal and you can never have too many batteries.


----------



## myrtle55

Cool on the batteries, thanks for the heads up. I have cooked 5 hams in three days (big sale )and my daughter just brought home a 8 week old Boerbol








Cute as can be but we are still training the standard... So food and dogs are keeping me busy!


----------



## musketjim

Finally have some .22 so decided to get the sight repaired on my Ruger 10-22. Next weekend go for a little fun.:congrat: Awesome workouts all week, training for my race is proceeding as planned. So far so good.artydance:


----------



## smaj100

Learning point today. When you start cutting your own lumber from timber and you wanna be cool and cut honest to god dimensional lumber. Make sure you have to proper sized fasteners to complete your project without remilling the wood or making a trip to town to the hardware store.... :brickwall:


----------



## mariah2430

Picked up 2 outdoor brand watertight boxes at walmarr on sale today. I plan to use one for my firestarting kit to keep it dry. Havent decided what to use the other yet. Might move my firstaid kit in there or make anothe fire kit as backup


----------



## Toffee

We finally bought a couple of things that have been on our lists for awhile: a shed that will be turned into a coop and a family lifestraw. I'm really happy about that, because now I feel like I don't have to stress over water. And I joined the food storage made easy food storage do-over group on facebook. I would encourage anyone with a Facebook to join in, but you can also just sign up for their emails.


----------



## Foreverautumn

LincTex said:


> WTF?!?!?
> Put the books in the freezer... or oven (but not too hot) - either temperature extreme will kill them. Or put them all in a big garbage/lawn bag with a rag wetted with alcohol (the rag can be in a freezer bag), twist the top & tie the bag shut tight. Leave sit for 30 days - they will be dead. Throwing stuff away is stupid.
> 
> You can peel labels off of canned goods and label with a marker. They can't live on a bare metal surface.
> 
> Water preps? SERIOUSLY? Explain to me how bedbugs have infested your water.


I've already got several books in the freezer, but I'be about run out of space there. I have to admit, though, I never thought of putting them in the oven. Admittedly, some of the books I decided to throw out simply because I was never going to read them ANYTIME soon, and since clutter was contributing to the bedbug problem, and I didn't have a whole heck of a lot of time to think everything through, I took the attitude of "when in doubt, throw it out. "

As for the water preps, I threw them out because, as I was moving them, I found that almost all of the containers had either leaked the water out completely or were well on their way to. I'm going to need to seriously rethink how I do water preps; the plastic containers, even the thick ones, just aren't cutting it. Much of my food preps I threw out because they were WAY past their expiration date (two YEARS past, in one case).

As an update, theexterminator came the following Monday, found more bugs (though not as many as before), retreated the apartment, and came again today for a follow-up inspection, and found only dead bug - no live ones. He'll be coming back next Monday for a second follow-up inspection, so I'm not out of the woods yet, but I think I'm FINALLY starting to see light at the end of the tunnel.

Just to be on the safe side, though, I'm going to hedge my bets with diatomacious (sp?) Earth.

This whole thing is discouraging, though. I've got to really rethink how I do my preps. But I think I've learned a few things from this, though:
1) I've got to pay MUCH closer attention to food rotation and keep MUCH better track of expiration dates than I have been.
2) Storing water long term in my apartment, at least in the plastic containers they come in, simply isn't feasible. I need something better to store it in.
3) I think that in the future, unless the book or magazine is directly related to prepping, Im just going to get it in electronic format, MUCH more compact, that way.
4) I've simply GOT TO keep better watch over my finances; two years ago, I had about six months worth of living expenses saved up, and when this crisis hit, I only had two months left. I don't quite know what I'm going to do about that - had to get new eyeglasses here, car repairs there, and elsewhere I had more month than money. This disaster is going to take me YEARS to completely recover from! Truth be told, I don't think I can TAKE another diaster.


----------



## mariah2430

I think this is the first ive posted in this thread. I have a decent BOB built and now working on preps for my bug in location. Recently got some 5 gallon plastic buckets with lids from work (pickles came in them). Using to stire rice and beans. Also using a couoke to buikd a water filtration system. Lets see...oh got a gerber machete for christmas. 
Got a small gerber folder from a gentleman at work today. He traded it fir a double cheesburger and I get my food at work free. so essentially I git a free knife peefect fir my survival tin


----------



## mariah2430

Umm sorry I dont do well with touch screen phones. I apologize for the spelling mistakes


----------



## Txcatlady1

So, I realized in our small town that I cannot buy dried fruit. I remember growing up and you could buy dried apples and pears. Looked over Dollar General and small grocery store Sunday and couldn't find either. Options now are to go to a bigger store or make my own. I will have to go to Bryan Saturday to put my grand on plane to Denver for heifer show. Her mom is pulling trailer with cattle and leaves Wednesday with two little boys, 2 and 4. Worry. Mom doesn't want her to miss much school as Ft Worth is next weekend and then San Antonio the next I think. Are dried fruits that hard to find? Is it cheaper to buy your own fruit and dehydrate? I have done pears before from my moms pear trees.


----------



## LincTex

Foreverautumn said:


> 2) Storing water long term in my apartment, at least in the plastic containers they come in, simply isn't feasible. I need something better to store it in..


It's a good thing you found out now, than later!

Although not the best for space, I have found these two containers 
(and quite honestly, ONLY these two - *all* others have failed) 
to be 100% trouble-free for storing water:


----------



## LincTex

Txcatlady1 said:


> Are dried fruits that hard to find? Is it cheaper to buy your own fruit and dehydrate? .


I have no problem getting any dried fruits from the big H-E-B store.

However, if you do any volunteer work with food banks in your area you will probably have access to fruit that stores throw out - - but food banks won't give away, either. This fruit is free and dries down just fine (I dry bruised and cut fruit with no issues - just cut out the bad parts)


----------



## Genevieve

Txcatlady1 said:


> So, I realized in our small town that I cannot buy dried fruit. I remember growing up and you could buy dried apples and pears. Looked over Dollar General and small grocery store Sunday and couldn't find either. Options now are to go to a bigger store or make my own. I will have to go to Bryan Saturday to put my grand on plane to Denver for heifer show. Her mom is pulling trailer with cattle and leaves Wednesday with two little boys, 2 and 4. Worry. Mom doesn't want her to miss much school as Ft Worth is next weekend and then San Antonio the next I think. Are dried fruits that hard to find? Is it cheaper to buy your own fruit and dehydrate? I have done pears before from my moms pear trees.


It is in my opinion outrageous how much companies want for dried fruits.

It is much cheaper to buy a dehydrator for like $60-$70 and do it yourself. Not only fresh fruit but also canned. It's the only way I eat dried apricots because canned go on sale for $1 each and I can dry them easy. For a small bag I would have to pay 4 or 5 times that amount.
Fresh fruit in season is easy to do too.


----------



## Txcatlady1

nearest HEB is an hour away, I have a good dehydrator, I just didnt know if it would financially worth it to buy apples at the store and dehydrate. My husband wanted a pear crisp and I used canned pears to make it. The only canned apples are apple pie and not plain. I am cheap. I usually dont go shopping out of town and since my surgery, I cant lift over 3 pounds. I think that since I have noticed this dent in my supplies it is kicking my OCD into overdrive. I have found pineapple on sale that I dried, but I want apples. I need to calm down, breathe and just keep my eyes open. The little Food Bank in Leona only has purchased food and donated food through food drives. they are only open 2 days aweek and are closed when I get out of school. During the summer they have some garden surplus and eggs donated. I started back to school yesterday. will just have to keep eyes open for the time being until I am back on my feet. I canned a lot of pears 5 years ago and dehydrated them last summer. like eating sugar...so good. thanks for input. i am breathing now


----------



## Genevieve

can you get to a farmer's market? they usually have good prices on fruit instead of at the grocery store( which the fruit is usally imported from other countries or states and increase the price). Are you near any growers in your area?

I go to a couple of different orchards who also have farm markets to get my fruits and veggies. My area is very big on orchards, actually both of the huge Valleys that I grew up in and now live in have orchards all over the place. it's perfect for growing. vineyards are even popping up in places now.
My friend who lived in Texas told me she had to pay big prices for apples ( but she was from around here and like I said we can get them for a real good price so I'm thinking she was biased on the prices lol)

We pay a dollar each for an orange here while I'm sure folks in fla and ca can get them for much cheaper.


----------



## LincTex

Genevieve; said:


> My friend who lived in Texas told me she had to pay big prices for apples .


82 cents a pound for the cheap ones, 2 days ago.


----------



## Txcatlady1

We dont have any growers here that I know of, just personal trees. my plum trees are weird in spring. 1 blooms and March and the other in April. Not gotten any fruit but they are 5 years old. i will just take it easy for now. my pantry is pretty well stocked. that was just a gap that i just realized was there. I did not get to go hunting this year and husband didn't kill anything. used last venison hamburger the other day. have some backstraps that I may cut into cubes, brown and can as they are a year old in the freezer. i dont fry anymore. that will be painful buying meat this year. fox apparently taking out my chickens when I let them out and I am down to 19 hens and 1 rooster. only happens when I turn loose. nothing happens when they are in the pen. thought it was a hawk or chicken hawk. BIL built a brooder and is ordering 25 chicks so will add half to my flock when we split them. Husband doesnt like rabbit enough for me to raise them but he feels he must have meat with every meal. oh well. preps are an ongoing issue no matter where you live. in a crisis, i could get meat. not a crisis so will have to buy it for now. thanks again


----------



## squerly

*Solar Panels!*

Bought 10, one year old SolarWorld SW245 Monocrystalline 245W 24V solar panels. The building they were on was a complete loss (insurance company wound up owning the panels) and they were being offered at what I consider to be the very good price of $175.00 apiece, which included shipping them to my address.

And they shipped today! Yes, I am stoked! artydance:


----------



## Viking

squerly said:


> Bought 10, one year old SolarWorld SW245 Monocrystalline 245W 24V solar panels. The building they were on was a complete loss (insurance company wound up owning the panels) and they were being offered at what I consider to be the very good price of $175.00 apiece, which included shipping them to my address.
> 
> And they shipped today! Yes, I am stoked! artydance:


In consideration of what shipping can add to the price of panels, your panels come out to roughly 71 cents per watt, I don't think that's bad at all. For people looking for solar panels they need to do the research to find them at a decent price and as close by as possible so that they can be picked up by the user, shipping can add a great deal of money to the cost. I think we saved over $500 by driving about 120 some miles to pick them up ourselves, that more than paid for fuel and we added a solar controller to our purchase because of the shipping cost savings. For eight 195 watt 36 volt monocrystalline panels it would have cost us $2740 with shipping added.


----------



## Tacitus

Local Walmart had a major brand chili on sale for $1 a can. They had chili with beans, and chili without beans...both of them were very clearly marked down to the same $1 price (chili with beans is usually cheaper).

I didn't go in to buy chili, but it was a good price, and it fit within my prep needs, so I grabbed a box of 12 cans of the no-bean chili.

When I got to the register, the cans rang up at $1.25 each (which is still a good deal, but not the listed price). Thankfully, the sale display was an end-of-aisle display that was actually visible from the check out lane. I pointed at the big sale sign with a giant "$1" on it. The checker looked at it and said, "Huh. You're right." And, he rang me up at the reduced $1 price.


----------



## Grimm

Added a few more pairs of shoes for Roo to my stores. Got a killer deal on kids Merrell boots so I grabbed them up.

Added more t.p. to stores as well.


----------



## Tacitus

Trip to Harbor Freight:

I bought a normal bulb (non-LED) head lamp for my post-EMP Get Home Bag. (LED lights may not work after an EMP.)

Also, I bought a "concealed carry hammer"...ok, it is actually a "stubby claw hammer." I didn't know that hammers like that existed. You may not be able to tell from the picture, but it is a short handled hammer for hammering in confined spaces...perfect for the glove box. The length of the hammer is about the size of your hand.


----------



## mariah2430

I have one of those little hammers also from harbor freight. Never thought of it as a concealed carry, great idea


----------



## labotomi

Tacitus said:


> Trip to Harbor Freight:
> 
> I bought a normal bulb (non-LED) head lamp for my post-EMP Get Home Bag. (LED lights may not work after an EMP.)
> 
> Also, I bought a "concealed carry hammer"...ok, it is actually a "stubby claw hammer." I didn't know that hammers like that existed. You may not be able to tell from the picture, but it is a short handled hammer for hammering in confined spaces...perfect for the glove box. The length of the hammer is about the size of your hand.


Never bring a hammer to a gunfight.


----------



## musketjim

Just realized that my buddies portable power tools are the same as mine so our batteries are all interchangeable and we have lots of batteries good to know.:2thumb:


----------



## headhunter

Grandma found a good deal on AA and AAA batteries; so she added 48 AA and 24 AAA batteries to the stock. Her order from Lehman's showed up so we now have a drive belt for her treddle sewing machine and a spare. (When she had the other machines cleaned and timed the treddle was also cleaned so now it's time for grandpa to build a replacement plate for the foot. Heck, I'm a woodcarver I can do it.) Grandma also got a toilet plunger type clothes washer.
Grandpa received a couple of buckles and paracord so he's put together a couple of paracord bracelets. A package containing 1k of .22 LR showed up here. I paid to much, but it's here.
The grand daughter received a paracord bracelet, hers has the survival whistle in the buckle. For Christmas she got her pink knife, she already had her Leathereman multi tool and pink flashlight. "Grandpa, you have a 'get home bag' and so does grandma. How come I don't?" She now has a designated pack, military plastic canteen , fire steel, matches and match case,---. next we need a poncho,space blanket , and---.
Spent a couple of mornings at a friend's house trying to figure out why some recent reloads wouldn't chamber. After we ruled out rifle problems, we concentrated on the new dies. Although the reloads measured in spec according to the manual (case neck .310 O.D.) they wouldn't allow the bolt to close. The first guess was too much crimp. NOT! Eventually we went back to the old dies and he pulled the latest batch of reloads. The problem was solved (sort of), we visited, and I got a lot of practice running a caliper.


----------



## Freyadog

Placed an order for a 5 gal pail of coconut oil.

A neighbor is not working this winter so we bought 2 cord of seasoned wood from him to help out.


----------



## zimmy

Made a trip to the surplus store the other day and came home with a 20 ft powered conveyor system for my firewood processing system.

Logs will be put on the conveyor, and using a foot switch the logs will move forward to a back stop, electric chain saw will cut off a 18" log and will fall down on to the electric log splitter and be split into smaller pieces. From there the smaller pieces will go on to a wheeled cart to the stacking area.


----------



## tsrwivey

Almost finished putting together the water filtration system for the river property, we'll try to get it installed this weekend. 

We've saved enough to pour the shop slab at the river, that is if ole Uncle Sam doesn't decide we've earned too much money this year & must be punished. :gaah: that's on hold until after we file taxes.

Found a sweet deal on Cameron a Carhartt jacket to put back for next year.


----------



## Genevieve

Heads up for folks who want to get their seeds. My walmart has them out in the lawn and garden section right now. Burpee had almost a whole wall and a lot of them are heirloom. Also found some on an end cap for only .20 a pack but it was limited on what was there and I only picked up some spinach and beef steak tomatoes.

If they're out at walmart they may be out at the dollar stores soon. all the ones I bought at the dollar tree last year did real well.

I need to check my seed starting trays and domes and see if I need more peat pods to go in them


----------



## LincTex

headhunter said:


> Eventually we went back to the old dies and he pulled the latest batch of reloads. The problem was solved (sort of), we visited, and I got a lot of practice running a caliper.


Who made the "new" dies? Who made the old dies?


----------



## Grimm

Went to Costco last night and added more t.p. to stores. Other than that just some Roo fodder.

Ran to the grocery store this afternoon. Lots of dried beans and rice, apples to dehydrate, salt, kool-aid packets, pasta, canned chili, brownie mixes, muffin mixes and juice for stores. Just a small amount of fresh food for the week and more Roo fodder.

The pups also got the last round of their coronavirus vaccine. They are good to go until Nov when Summer will need her boosters.


----------



## musketjim

Bought 2 flares for the vehicles, the electric kind from a company named Wagan. Made some more mozzarella (very good) tried to use the whey for ricotta(not good). Next week mascarpone, kind of a cream cheese. If there is any whey left from that I'll try ricotta again. 20 miles on treadmill Friday night after lifting and rowing machine, a good couple days.


----------



## headhunter

That darn Cabela's store in only 21 miles, a mite too close some days. After slippin', slidin', and dang near goin' down a couple of times I figured I had best examine the bottom of my favorite boots, those 200 gram Thinsulite Goretex Kangaroo boots. The ugly green ones. Well, Cabela's musta figured they were sellin' too slow 'cause they don't offer them nomore. You can get green, you can get kangroo, you can get Goretex, you can get Thinsulite - ya just can't getum in one boot!
Don't ya wonder if there is a good product but the "market" will only buy so many pair regardless of how great the product is. When everyone has what they want ,they don't need to buy more 'til the product wears out in a couple or more years. By then the bean counters have moved in and the product is no more. Anyhow the boots are no more an' the replacement green boots have really bad reviews and no Goretex.
I bought some 400 gram kangaroo boots with Goretex in brown. The leather is a whole lot stiffer.
I ended up with a second pair of non insulated "Ledger Boots" from Cabelas. Doesn't feel like they'll need a whole lotta breakin' in. I don't figure I can make my own boots, mocs yeah but not boots. I think Shoe Goo is good to put by. A couple pounds of "Varget" powder came home too.


----------



## smaj100

I'm not sure how much more my ole back can take. We split another 5-6 chords of wood this weekend. Now to get it all stacked this week before the rain comes again. We've been renting the splitter from a local shop for $65 for the weekend, which is a steal compared to some places. We have been wanting to buy one, but for 1x or 2x year rental and I don't have to maintain my own machine, I think it's a win win so far. I do need to figure out how to get those big logs on the splitter though.......


----------



## Viking

I had a friend that added an inverted L shaped lift to the splitter frame, I think he had a hand crank winch on it, but I was just thinking that a engine hoist might do the job.


----------



## musketjim

Caught a nice sale at a local outfitter. They had a fire a couple months ago and had to sell everything at a big discount due to smoke. Here's what we picked up 1 pr. of bogs boots for wife, rafting, boating etc., new gators for snowshoeing, pair of mitten system, small suture kit, raft repair items, items for first aid kit, balaclava, mountain hardware lightweight running jacket. Saved over $200 and scored needed gear. Now for some wine before hiking to BOL tomorrow.


----------



## Genevieve

Viking said:


> I had a friend that added an inverted L shaped lift to the splitter frame, I think he had a hand crank winch on it, but I was just thinking that a* engine hoist might do the job*.


that was my first thought also.


----------



## TheLazyL

We have decided to standardize on 40 S&W for pistol ammunition.

40 S&W dies and quick change head have arrived. Got the small pistol primers last week. Powder will be the same as what I use for the 45 Colt reloads (KISS).

Waiting on the 45 Colt brass to arrive so I can finish those before I switch the 650 over to 40 S&W.


----------



## Justaguy987

Why do I think that last post is going to cause some....discussion? I am glad the word "standardized" was used instead of say it was the best and that is why it is being used. 

I plan on keeping everything within 5 calibers: 22LR, 9mm 30-06, 12 gauge and another currently undecided small rifle like 223, 22-250 or something else about that size. There are advantages and disadvantages to doing this, but I think it will be better FOR ME in the long run.


----------



## LincTex

Viking said:


> ... I was just thinking that a engine hoist might do the job.


.

I have been converting my "Trailer-Pull" style log splitter to "3-point hitch mount" instead.

Once done, I am adding one of these!!
.









.


----------



## LincTex

Justaguy987 said:


> I plan on keeping everything within 5 calibers: 22LR, 9mm 30-06, 12 gauge and another currently undecided small rifle like 223, 22-250 or something else about that size. There are advantages and disadvantages to doing this, but I think it will be better FOR ME in the long run.


Mine:

.22LR
9mm
.40 S&W
(.45 ACP getting phased)
.38 & .357
7.62 x39mm
.270 
20 gauge
12 gauge

Maybe I should thin out/pare down?


----------



## hashbrown

LincTex said:


> .
> 
> I have been converting my "Trailer-Pull" style log splitter to "3-point hitch mount" instead.
> 
> Once done, I am adding one of these!!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My splitter will stand up vertically, kind of handy for bigger logs.


----------



## smaj100

This what we spent the weekend doing. Now to stack it all before we get any rain. Any tips on getting it to season faster?


----------



## Viking

smaj100 said:


> This what we spent the weekend doing. Now to stack it all before we get any rain. Any tips on getting it to season faster?


Off the ground, stacked and covered so it doesn't get rained on. I stack on pallets with an overhanging tarp that allows air to flow freely through the stacked wood. It still takes a long time to season if the humidity is high, if you have a shed that has good Southern exposure the sun may heat the shed enough to speed seasoning. Maybe paint the side facing the sun black, not pretty but it would gather a lot of heat, just make sure the shed is vented at the ends to get ride of the moist air.


----------



## Hooch

Talking to a well drilling company thats local to where my place is at about putting in a hand pump in that works in tandam with the electric one that is there.

I really want a bison pump Im thinking, since they are made in America and seem well recommended. Im open to other options tho but prefer at least made in America. 

I also am planning a trip up north from where I moved from to visit some family and mainly tie up the last few things. Looking at pictures gives me mixed feelings but..a new adventure awaits and it will be freakin awesome. 

Oh...I bought a lotto ticket too for the first time in months..just one and I will win it next week...Yay! ....be positive folks...I will win..


----------



## Hooch

...oh yea...I found a dental cleaning kit with probers and scrapers brand new for five bucks at the local outdoor auction and huge farmers market place here. There were a bunch of new surgical clamps and sissors as well but I didnt get any. I should go back and get a few clamps at least...They were all new surgicial stainless steel ones all between 3 and 5 bucks..


----------



## musketjim

Nice hike into BOL, dropped off a load of stuff and brought some stuff out. When most fellas move furniture their wife has them move it a couple times to find just the right spot, I had to do a 20 mile round trip with sledge and pack to get a rug brought back to the house. Chilly day but no grouse again.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Going to head in to work in a bit. Harvesting mushrooms from my cultivation block today as I watch the snow fall from my window. 
Also, had a new knife arrive yesterday. I love folding pocket knives and have a small collection. I always carry one with me and put it to use.


----------



## Txcatlady1

brother in law and sister incubator yesterday. have run for 24 hours and we will load eggs tonight! holds 50, hope my eggs are fertile. if mine hatch they will probably all be roosters!


----------



## smaj100

Got this in an email today, thought I would share with everyone. Battery packs for a decent price if you have a Rural King near you.


----------



## txcatlady

I put two dozen eggs in incubator and sister put two dozen in. Two of hers were the little seabright eggs. Excited! Also have another batch of apples in dehydrator


----------



## LincTex

smaj100 said:


> Any tips on getting it to season faster?


Sure! 
Preheat it and dry it like this for a couple hours before you toss it in the stove! 




.


----------



## squerly

LincTex said:


> Sure!
> Preheat it and dry it like this for a couple hours before you toss it in the stove!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Cool idea LT! Our bedroom is very cold so we're gonna take all our clothes and pack them in around the wood stove. Hers on the left, mine on the right. I'm gonna put all my socks right on top so that they'll be easy to find. Nothing like warm socks on a cold morning...


----------



## LincTex

In all actuality...

If I know I'm going to be around, I'll stack wet wood very close to the stove and watch the steam roll off, keeping an eye on it for when it's ready to move away.

It only works for cured/dried wood that is just wet/damp on the outside... "curing" wood from the inside out takes more time and effort. I'm thinking of making a HUGE solar cooker from a big satellite dish and experimenting with a solar-powered firewood curing device.


----------



## ksmama10

Went to an estate sale yesterday and found 2-3 yds of terry cloth for $4, a full sized flannel sheet set for $8. and 3 yds flannel for $4.50..then went back today because stuff was 25% off. Came home with 4 cloth diapers, 3 oversized tea towels-they're square and huge, 3 flannel receiving blankets, 8 hand knitted wash cloths, three Christmas tea towels, a fabric pencil, and a queen flannel flat sheet..grand total for both days was $37. I plan to make unpaper towels for my household and Christmas gifts for adult kids. That queen flannel sheet is ecru colored and might actually work well for flat fold diapers to keep on hand in storage.. will think about it. All I need now is to make a run to Hobby Lobby for some thread..and time to play with all this stuff.


----------



## sgtusmc98

LincTex said:


> In all actuality...
> 
> If I know I'm going to be around, I'll stack wet wood very close to the stove and watch the steam roll off, keeping an eye on it for when it's ready to move away.
> 
> It only works for cured/dried wood that is just wet/damp on the outside... "curing" wood from the inside out takes more time and effort. I'm thinking of making a HUGE solar cooker from a big satellite dish and experimenting with a solar-powered firewood curing device.


Out of necessity I have put wood on the stove that was covered with ice, not the best idea but it beat no heat!

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## goshengirl

smaj100 said:


> This what we spent the weekend doing. Now to stack it all before we get any rain. Any tips on getting it to season faster?


smaj, try googling "firewood kiln." I have no personal experience, it's just something I'd like to make someday. I've seen different kinds, but essentially it's a woodshed with a clear roof/side (like a greenhouse) and venting so that the wood heats up and seasons faster.


----------



## Grimm

Ordered 10lbs of soy wax flakes. It is about time I make those emergency candles I have been saving jars for.


----------



## Wellrounded

LincTex said:


> Sure!
> Preheat it and dry it like this for a couple hours before you toss it in the stove!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This reminds me of the woman we had staying here that just could not understand that the top of the wood stove was HOT. She kept putting towels on top to dry. Scorched quite a few until I banned her from the kitchen all together. She couldn't understand that even when you couldn't see a flame there could still be heat. I have no idea why she was still alive or at least covered in burn scars.


----------



## Grimm

Bought a sewing pattern for horse blankets today! 

I have been shopping around for a new coat for Winter since her old Shire one is too short in the length. It will fit Summer right now but Winnie still needs one that will cover her short little butt and not drag on the ground.

So while shopping around I found a sewing pattern for a REAL horse blanket but covers various sizes including miniature, small colt, goat, pygmy goat and dogs! Now I can save the money of buying a coat pre-made and make Winnie a new coat and be able to make Summer her adult coat when she has fully grown with the extra fabrics.

Not to mention when we 'finally' get Roo her horse I can make the blankets for it. It is going to happen in the next few years. If she doesn't get a horse I better get my mini donkey and goats!


----------



## Grimm

New heater installed today! I watched how and where exhausts pipes were installed just in case I have to pull the sucker out and use the exhaust for the wood stove.

Now to talk the landlord into yanking the carpet in the living room and having the hardwoods under it buffed...


----------



## txcatlady

Defrosted freezer today and discovered I had squirreled away 55 pounds of flour and 15 pounds of cornmeal! Potatoes were sprouting in pantry so dehydrated those. Found more chicken frozen too. I canned it all last summer, but have bought some on sale. Only one bird, but 3 packages of thighs and 1ten pound bags on sale last week. Still can't lift my canner just yet, but will get get to it. Appointment Tuesday with orthopedist to discuss bone spur in shoulder.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Bought a FoodSaver V3240 yesterday, so I'll start playing with some of that. We already have both regular and wide-mouth vacuum lids, but the FS got put on hold until Christmas was done just in case


----------



## smaj100

Cut the 1st of many 6x6 beams for my upcoming woodshed project with the chainsaw mill. It's very satisfying cutting your own lumber from your own timber.


----------



## Freyadog

Thumper and I put up 45 pounds of deer sausage yesterday. Some links and some just ground for patties. Long process but we got 'er done.


----------



## Genevieve

everything is ready and waiting for the electrician to come out this sunday and hook up the new generator


----------



## Grimm

Ran my errands and our monthly trip to Walmart. Picked up some canned carrots, baking mixes (for quick meals), juice, sauces, canned beans, dried beans, lentils, 20lbs of sugar, salt, rice noodles, canned soup, a screen insert for my bedroom window (there is no screen on that window), rice, and throat drops.

Have another 30 days of my thyroid medication in my stores.

K also got the hooks and towel bars up in the bathroom. Now we just have to paint to beautify the bathroom.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Today was back to the brain preps. Went to lecture then got my materials and readings ready for tomorrow. Just hanging around waiting for whatever snow we get.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

txcatlady said:


> Defrosted freezer today and discovered I had squirreled away 55 pounds of flour and 15 pounds of cornmeal! Potatoes were sprouting in pantry so dehydrated those. Found more chicken frozen too. I canned it all last summer, but have bought some on sale. Only one bird, but 3 packages of thighs and 1ten pound bags on sale last week. Still can't lift my canner just yet, but will get get to it. Appointment Tuesday with orthopedist to discuss bone spur in shoulder.


You could always but up the sprouting spuds and stick them in a nice heap of compost. More taters for later.


----------



## myrtle55

CH, and all others in the path of the storm, be safe, be thankful for your preps, and let us know how you're doing on the other side of this thing !


----------



## TheLazyL

Genevieve said:


> everything is ready and waiting for the electrician to come out this sunday and hook up the new generator


And your generator is now ready if needed?


----------



## Genevieve

TheLazyL said:


> And your generator is now ready if needed?


we have a gas one still ready for use. once the diesel is hooked up then we can start using it


----------



## zimmy

I picked up a couple of these high voltage transformers that could be used to jam the common run of the mill drone that everyone is buying now a days, but then that would be illegal wouldn't it be.


----------



## Genevieve

well damn. those are great. color me green lol


----------



## LincTex

Genevieve said:


> we have a gas one still ready for use. once the diesel is hooked up then we can start using it


Don't start it for the first time when it's cold out.

You will want warm oil that flows quickly the first time it fires up..... NOT the slow "molasses" oil turns into when it's cold out.

In fact, the *best* thing to do is prime the oil system first - before "first fire".

Follow the "break in" instructions very carefully.


----------



## Genevieve

LincTex said:


> Don't start it for the first time when it's cold out.
> 
> You will want warm oil that flows quickly the first time it fires up..... NOT the slow "molasses" oil turns into when it's cold out.
> 
> In fact, the *best* thing to do is prime the oil system first - before "first fire".
> 
> Follow the "break in" instructions very carefully.


okey dokey! :2thumb:


----------



## squerly

zimmy said:


> I picked up a couple of these high voltage transformers that could be used to jam the common run of the mill drone that everyone is buying now a days, but then that would be illegal wouldn't it be.


I don't understand. How does that work?


----------



## Viking

squerly said:


> I don't understand. How does that work?


Perhaps if hooked to an antenna it would work like the first radio transmitters, The Titanic used a spark transmitter to get an SOS out to other ships, the problem I see with a spark transmitter is that it is in a low frequency band, the drones, on the other hand, probably are running off of control frequencies that are in the gigahertz range, the old radio controlled airplane frequency was around 27 megahertz, considered a hobby frequency by the FCC. Of course I could be wrong but so many electronics used these days run in the higher frequency ranges where they are less prone to electrical noise interference. Now if you really want to knock out the high frequency stuff, use an old microwave oven parts, modified to direct power from the microwave tube through a reflector antenna. Done right they can knock out CPU's used in automobiles and more than likely have the power to knock out a lot of different electronic devices at a pretty good distance. BUT, you had better know what you are doing or you could get cooked, nothing to take lightly.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Picked up 8# of shotgun powder, 50# of lead #4s, and 1,000 wads. Stopped by Lehman's and got paraffin, a LARGE cutting board, replacement lids (38S) for my 1/2gal glass bottles, a cast iron scrubber (even I burn things sometimes!), replacement screens for my sauce master, and some misc cookware.


----------



## LincTex

squerly said:


> I don't understand. How does that work?


.
.

It doesn't.

.
.

I can think of lots of cool "toys" to make with Neon Sign Transformers, but "_could be used to jam the common run of the mill drone_" is simply not reality.


----------



## zimmy

Went to a surplus store today and bought one of these insulated boxes for $35. It has a evaporator coil, fan, and thermometer in the inside back of the unit. I think it could be used as a solar or wood boiler dehydrator, meat cold smoker, or possibly a refrigerator by running cold water thru the coil inside from the stream on the property.


----------



## mariah2430

Got 3 more 5 gallon food grade buckets with lids from work. We get our pickles in them and they just throw them away. I plan to use these to store rice and beans in. I have 3 more im using to build a water filtration system. I might add a 4th to this for an extra layer of filtering. Not sure yet, when I started this one I first planned to make it fairly portable.


----------



## smaj100

Traded an unused russian vepr and some ammo, for an M1a in 308, which I already reload for and have a couple of other rifles in 308. I think it's a win win, I traded one unused for one that will be used and is alot easier to reload for if the future dictates it.

Selling my old Mosin nagant tomm for more than I paid for it, again another unused weapon.


----------



## Grimm

Dry dog food and dry cat food for stores. 

Rotated out a 30lb bag of dog food and a 16lb bag of cat food this week. Replaced with a 35lb bag of dog food and a 25lb bag of cat food. Gotta love the deals at Costco.


----------



## bigg777

I finally bought 200 watts of solar PV capacity. $308.00 got me 2 100W monocrystalline panels with MC4 connectors and a 30 amp charge controller. Good user rating and as inexpensive as I've seen anywhere.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

Just bought 300 double edged razor blades for under $40 delivered and they were made in USA. Now have to find a better source for my mug shaving soap. The stuff I have used has too much scent to it. Drives user crazy if you have sinus issues.


----------



## LincTex

bigg777 said:


> Good user rating and as inexpensive as I've seen anywhere.


Ebay seller name?

I bought some many years ago ('06 or '07?) ... I think from "Solarblvd". Nice quality.

Back then, they were about $4 a watt!


----------



## Grimm

GrinnanBarrett said:


> Just bought 300 double edged razor blades for under $40 delivered and they were made in USA. Now have to find a better source for my mug shaving soap. The stuff I have used has too much scent to it. Drives user crazy if you have sinus issues.


I get K's mug soap on ebay for about 50¢ a bar with free shipping. I get the case lots that people sell when they realize they don't like it or it doesn't sell well at $3 a bar. It is the Williams mug soap. I'm sure you can get it direct from the manufacture for cheap too.

Once I am comfortable making my own soap I'll be making K's mug soap too.


----------



## bigg777

LincTex said:


> Ebay seller name?
> 
> I bought some many years ago ('06 or '07?) ... I think from "Solarblvd". Nice quality.
> 
> Back then, they were about $4 a watt!


Amazon.com, they are Renology brand, sold as a kit.


----------



## LincTex

bigg777 said:


> Amazon.com, they are Renology brand, sold as a kit.


OK, thanks!

And it's Renogy, not Renology


----------



## zimmy

Bought several of these potable water pumps, and also acquired a box of one gallon glass jugs.


----------



## bigg777

LincTex said:


> OK, thanks!
> 
> And it's Renogy, not Renology


Damned if your not right. I first started looking at Grape solar and this brand came up, I searched and read and searched and read over several weeks. Spell checker must have realized my mistake and corrected it every time. I thought it was Renology the whole time. It is amazing what the brain sees sometimes.


----------



## smaj100

I own several sizes of the grape solar and love them. They are great, power output has been awesome, even in full moonlight I am getting enough power to recharge my batteries.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Reorganizing the store bought food shelves and cabinets this weekend. Sorting through everything, deciding what stays, what goes to the food drive, and what gets packed in care packages for family and overseas friends. Took the kids shopping for additional donations and care package items. Good conversations about our own hard times, blessings, and excitement making the care packages. Gonna be a good weekend.


----------



## Grimm

My 2 cases of oats from lds.org arrived today. I just ordered them on Tuesday.


----------



## smaj100

More trees into lumber the past 2 days. Closing in the horse stalls in the barn for bad weather or injuries.


----------



## Genevieve

Local grocery store had their generic brand coffee on sale for $2 a can so I bought 10 cans. They also had packs of baby portabella mushrooms on sale 3/$5( real good price around here) so I had the fella who just brought them out of the back give me 6 of them and I have 6 trays of mushrooms going in the dehydrator right now. And Ivory bath soap was on sale too. The 3 pack was 5/$5 so I bought 5 packs of soap and have that in storage.


----------



## Grimm

10 lbs of cornmeal and some salt. Not a lot this week added to stores. I want to slow down a little. I still want to add to the stores weekly but slow it down for now. 

I want to get back to focusing on cooking and baking from scratch. So I got a gluten free flour that is a 1 to 1. I want to try it out and see if it is any good in our regular recipes. If it is then it will simplify baking for us. I also am working on finding a decent gluten free bread recipe.

I am putting together our monthly long term food storage order. I was planning to order from Emergency Essentials but Augason Farms is having a 50% sale and all the items on our list are part of the sale.


----------



## tsrwivey

I built a compost bin at the land today.


----------



## txcatlady

Spread my compost in garden. Now just have to take mower off tractor and put tiller on. Would be nice if I had help but can't depend on it. Need to clean litter out of chicken coop and add to garden before I do that. Trying to not push too hard at this point.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Fiance and I finally closed our round of discussions about farm animals. We're now in the hunt (so to speak) this spring for a pair of katahdin sheep and a pair or trio of feeder pigs.

We've also figured out our poultry plans. The current golden comet hens and pair of Americauna roosters are going to find the stew pot in May when our soon-to-be-ordered Buff Ducks are ready to get away from their cage and heat lamp. In early May when the ducks leave the boxes, we'll refill them with the replacement egg layers - a straight run of 25 Plymouth Barred Rock. Additionally, we'll include 50 Cornish Rocks. By the time our vacation hits in late summer, we'll have culled out the undesirables from the ducks and barred rocks and bagged up all the Cornish. As soon as we get back from vacation, we'll get in a second round of Cornish. The last week of August will also see the arrival of our turkeys. So, we're going from doing 2 batches of new poultry a year to doing 5 batches this year. Going to be busy!


----------



## smaj100

txcatlady said:


> Spread my compost in garden. Now just have to take mower off tractor and put tiller on. Would be nice if I had help but can't depend on it. Need to clean litter out of chicken coop and add to garden before I do that. Trying to not push too hard at this point.


Are you using the 3 pt hitch for your attachments? If so you can consider getting a quick hitch attachment from tsc or rk. I have one on our tractor and its a matter of flipping 2 levers and disconnecting the driveshaft. I got it so the DW could hook and unhook implements by herself.


----------



## txcatlady

smaj100 said:


> Are you using the 3 pt hitch for your attachments? If so you can consider getting a quick hitch attachment from tsc or rk. I have one on our tractor and its a matter of flipping 2 levers and disconnecting the driveshaft. I got it so the DW could hook and unhook implements by herself.


Yes, it is a 3point hitch. it is new and has only been on tractor one time. got it from husband for Christmas, birthday and Mothers Day for the next 5 years. used it to till garden last year and till around property as a fire break and around the windrows for burning. Hardest part for me is to connect PTO after greasing while I am mowing pastures, but sometimes it goes on like a charm. Grease fittings in the PTO shaft are all pointing the wrong way so need to trim the cover to get to them. I know the bucket is a quick hitch on the front end. I really think I can do it if I take my time. I took it off but forgot to block it up. Had to use a pole for a pry bar to put blocks under it. Thanks, I may check into it.


----------



## smaj100

Something I have found fairly easy to help with the pto, if your tractor has the ability to press in and lock the clutch down or disengaged you can turn the pto shaft on the tractor by hand to help line things up. I set the parking brake, then lock the clutch down and shut off the tractor while im doing this. We have a kubota l3800.


----------



## LincTex

txcatlady said:


> Spread my compost in garden. Now just have to take mower off tractor and put tiller on. Would be nice if I had help but can't depend on it.


Holler at me... I could do with a motorcycle trip down there!

I have some neat tips to show you with your greasing chores, too.


----------



## smaj100

Linc, care to share some of those tips? I'm always looking for things to make life easier on the farm.

TS got any pics of the compost bin?


----------



## tsrwivey

Smj, i got sidetracked & forgot to take a picture . I'll take one next time I go out there.


----------



## txcatlady

smaj100 said:


> Something I have found fairly easy to help with the pto, if your tractor has the ability to press in and lock the clutch down or disengaged you can turn the pto shaft on the tractor by hand to help line things up. I set the parking brake, then lock the clutch down and shut off the tractor while im doing this. We have a kubota l3800.


I was raised to always turn tractor off. I sometimes use a pry bar to turn PTO for servicing if fitting is on other side. Apparently the first thing I must do is I need to go to Normangee Tractor and get a new cable for my PTO before I start serious mowing. My PTO will not shut off and mower runs whenever tractor is on. I will have to turn tractor off to connect or disconnect anything. NT told my husband that it sounded like the cable inside was broken. should be under 25 dollars to replace. I just don't get to Normangee often. I can lock brakes and get off tractor with PTO disengaged but PTO continues running. If I put in gear, I cannot get off seat. Therefore I question the cable idea. but I am not raised a wizard on the tractor. Daddy kept it running and I raked hay all my summers growing up. I do appreciate comments


----------



## txcatlady

LincTex said:


> Holler at me... I could do with a motorcycle trip down there!
> 
> I have some neat tips to show you with your greasing chores, too.


no offense LincTex, but my husband would kill me for asking someone for help and not him. I am so used to doing my own thing that it is hard to ask. Thank you for offering to take a little ride south to help me. I would love grease tips! I just will have to cut some of the guard off. i think he loosened the fitting and I greased it one time. He takes his guard off comepletely but I like everything in its place. I bought everything to change oil and filter and just keep putting it off. have like 175 hours and haven't gotten to it yet. I will have to do it before I start mowing pastures.


----------



## LincTex

txcatlady said:


> I would love grease tips! I just will have to cut some of the guard off. iIthink he loosened the fitting and I greased it one time. He takes his guard off comepletely but I like everything in its place. .


The guard spins on the PTO shaft. Get a cheap "Unibit" from harbor freight and drill a big hole in the plastic guard over the u-joint that lines up with the "zerk". You can always spin the guard to line them up again later.

Also, when the PTO shaft is disconnected, you have a LOT of angular flexibility. Move it around so it twists the U-joint "cross" to a better location to allow easier greasing.

Keep an old bucket of used motor oil and an old paintbrush handy. Every time you pull the PTO shaft off, oil everything where metal contacts metal. Lube the little spring-plunger-lock-thingy, too.


----------



## txcatlady

Surprisingly he came home today and needed my help moving his tractor so he could put out hay. Said he would put my tiller on for me. Took a good while and I probably would not have done it right. It is a small Kubota tractor that came with front end and bucket. He bought the tiller and mower. He also got some thing is probably a planter that does rows. Mowed more pastures than use the tiller. I did grease the PTO fitting I could get to before he put it on. I should have oiled it but didn't expect him to do it so had no time. He was in a rush to check cow that calved this morning and wanted me to find other one. Couldn't find her. Hard to find a black baldy in all them a yaupon. Second calf so she will come out when she is good and ready!


----------



## smaj100

The DW had to have some more birds to add to the flock, soooo.

9 more fuzzy babies came home last night to add to the flock.


----------



## mojo4

So I bottled up my last batch of beer (a black cherry honey wheat for aficionados!) and brewed up some more. I also discovered something interesting. For my recipe I needed white sugar. I was out and all I had was brown cane sugar. Now I have plenty in 25 pound bags in storage. But I only needed a few cups and I didn't want to open a giant bag and spend the rest of the night figuring out how to seal up the rest. So I borrowed some from a neighbor. My lesson was its great to have plenty of supplies but its also very important to have them in usable quantities. If its difficult to use then it probably wouldn't be as useful as possible. So I have decided to start stocking up in smaller usable and tradable quantities. Lesson learned!!!


----------



## tpawebdesign

How do you make a thread a "sticky"?


----------



## UncleJoe

tpawebdesign said:


> How do you make a thread a "sticky"?


_You_ do not. Admin or a mod can stick a thread.


----------



## Starcreek

mojo4 said:


> So I bottled up my last batch of beer (a black cherry honey wheat for aficionados!) and brewed up some more. I also discovered something interesting. For my recipe I needed white sugar. I was out and all I had was brown cane sugar. Now I have plenty in 25 pound bags in storage. But I only needed a few cups and I didn't want to open a giant bag and spend the rest of the night figuring out how to seal up the rest. So I borrowed some from a neighbor. My lesson was its great to have plenty of supplies but its also very important to have them in usable quantities. If its difficult to use then it probably wouldn't be as useful as possible. So I have decided to start stocking up in smaller usable and tradable quantities. Lesson learned!!!


Buy an industrial-size box of zip-lock freezer bags or small trash bags with ties, and store it with your large bags of stuff. Then, if you open one of the big bags, you can separate it into manageable parcels then and there.


----------



## txcatlady

Last month my sister and I loaded her new incubator with eggs. 24 eggs each. Candled at 5 days and looking okay. At day 10 only 8 of mine were developing and 20 of hers were. Day 20 yesterday 2 of mine hatched out and today I have 5 and she has 5-6. Hopefully more will come. Her husband built a big brooder and I told him I would pay for part of feed if he would raise them up until they can go into pen. Since I have lost 7 to a bobcat in the last 6 weeks, I hope to get more and when I get a broody hen I can slide some babies under her. He plans to try to sell baby chicks at farmers market. I just sell eggs but hope to branch out with more produce this year. They also sell canned veggies, pickles, relishes, cakes and jellies. My mom adds baked pound cakes or wheat bread. Sister tried homemade frozen biscuits and berry pies too. Ready to get hands dirty but looks like we will get a hit of cold weather next week with wicked wind chills and maybe precep.


----------



## Tacitus

I bought one of these. Think it can be used to help filter/purify drinking water?


----------



## LincTex

mojo4 said:


> If its difficult to use then it probably wouldn't be as useful as possible. So I have decided to start stocking up in smaller usable and tradable quantities. Lesson learned!!!


Even the big paper 25lb bags will get lumpy.

All of my sugar comes home in 25lb bags and _immediately_ goes into 3-liter, 2-liter and 24oz soda pop bottles (rinsed & dried, of course).

Careful when using a plastic funnel to fill the bottles... the sugar builds a static charge on the plastic, and individual grains will occasionally leap away (alike charges repel) sometimes with amazing velocity!


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Ordered 10 buff ducks (8-2). They will be arriving the first week of March, so I guess it's time to evict the rabbits and their cages from the top of the chick boxes in the coop. Good forcing function to make me build the rabbit hutch.


----------



## mojo4

LincTex said:


> Even the big paper 25lb bags will get lumpy.
> 
> All of my sugar comes home in 25lb bags and _immediately_ goes into 3-liter, 2-liter and 24oz soda pop bottles (rinsed & dried, of course).
> 
> Careful when using a plastic funnel to fill the bottles... the sugar builds a static charge on the plastic, and individual grains will occasionally leap away (alike charges repel) sometimes with amazing velocity!


I have a vacuum sealer and I keep telling myself this weekend!!! Guess im too lazy and with it squirreled away who knows when I will get to it. At least I chopped up and sealed the pork shoulder I bought on sale.


----------



## zimmy

Bought a "Wonder-Junior" grain mill. I see a motor and pulley on this mill in the near future.


----------



## tpawebdesign

"5gal pails with O2 absorb and CO2. Used gamma lids to seal."

I know what the 5 gal pail is but what do you use O2 absorb and CO2 for and gamma lids?


----------



## Starcreek

tpawebdesign said:


> "5gal pails with O2 absorb and CO2. Used gamma lids to seal."
> 
> I know what the 5 gal pail is but what do you use O2 absorb and CO2 for and gamma lids?


Can't tell you about the air absorption packets, but I've used the gamma lids before....they make it much easier to access the food in storage, because the ring pops on the top of the bucket, and the lid screws on.


----------



## Gians

tpawebdesign said:


> How do you make a thread a "sticky"?


Guess you could bookmark a thread to get back to it quickly, as long as you don't have a billion bookmarks. Or if you remember the title of the thread you could Google it, like---> Let's Lighten Up With Some Music, Prepared Society
Or when you're in the thread you could drag the icon for that link to your desktop.
You probably knew all that.


----------



## Grimm

tpawebdesign said:


> "5gal pails with O2 absorb and CO2. Used gamma lids to seal."
> 
> I know what the 5 gal pail is but what do you use O2 absorb and CO2 for and gamma lids?


The Gamma lids fit on the 5gal bucket and allow you to seal the bucket but still unscrew the lid to access the contents. The company that makes the lids make the Vittles Vaults food containers you see at the pet stores for dry dog and cat food.

http://www.gamma2.net/

The O2 absorbers are oxygen absorbers that will remove the oxygen from a container.

Some people take things a step further and try to displace any oxygen by filling the container with CO2 before sealing.


----------



## tsrwivey

Built a compost bin at the property last weekend & worked on filling it up this weekend. Bought a leaf mulcher. What a huge difference in the amount of space they take up!

Got another 30 boxes of Kraft Mac n cheese, 60 packs of organic Mac n cheese for the baby, 480 paper plates, 6 big cans of formula for grandbaby (mom doesn't make enough milk to keep up with the chow hound), 2 bottles of lighter fluid, another 200 diapers & 2 cases of wipes.


----------



## smaj100

Got a bunch of low watt led lights for the barn, chicken coop and storage building at the farm to run off of my solar setup. Spent the last two days cutting lumber and trying to get the horse stalls finished in. Almost finished, I'll take some detailed pics tomm in the light to show the lumber i've been milling and the finished stalls.


----------



## myrtle55

Got a quad repaired, taking stock of the freezers and about to start taking rifle lessons


----------



## tsrwivey

Hubby bought 1000 rounds of M855.


----------



## LincTex

zimmy said:


> Bought a "Wonder-Junior" grain mill. I see a motor and pulley on this mill in the near future.


From an engineer's perspective - I'd be worried about "side loading" that shaft with belt tension. Unless it has ball bearings supporting that shaft, I wouldn't do that (even if the option is available).

I'd look into using a reduction gear box instead (like a "power window motor" or similar)


----------



## jeff47041

LincTex said:


> I'd look into using a reduction gear box instead (like a "power window motor" or similar)


Nice idea. Then it would be 12 volt. I considered getting the motor with mine, but I bought it for "grid down". So no electric motor for me.

DUH on me..I never even gave a 12 volt motor a thought. Thanks!


----------



## mojo4

tsrwivey said:


> Hubby bought 1000 rounds of M855.


Good pickup. I heard the ATF is trying to ban this ammo. Cause it's very bad and hurts people and stuff.


----------



## smaj100

With a 1/4" sleet and ice last night and 6" of snow today we had to rush to get the horse stalls finished. The gates are temporary coral panels in place to keep the furry babies in place till the weather clears and we can turn them back out to pasture. I love the beam maker chain saw attachment. It makes nice lumber but it's time consuming and hardwood is hell on the ripping chain..


----------



## LincTex

jeff47041 said:


> Nice idea. Then it would be 12 volt. I considered getting the motor with mine, but I bought it for "grid down". .. DUH on me, I never even gave a 12 volt motor a thought. Thanks!


Your welcome!

I made all sorts of "gizmos" from 12 volt power window and windshield wiper motors. They come in varying sizes, speeds and strengths... so it's nice to have a few to play with.

"Camper slideout motors" are geared down to run a bit slower & are heavier built, and would work really well on a flour mill.. but are harder to find. I keep hoping I'll find some big RV salvage yard and get all kinds of cool "solar powered cabin" goodies!


----------



## tsrwivey

mojo4 said:


> Good pickup. I heard the ATF is trying to ban this ammo. Cause it's very bad and hurts people and stuff.


Exactly why we bought it. If the government doesn't want me to have it, I want an abundance of it.


----------



## headhunter

Acquired a few more cans of meat.
The local Gander Mt. had a 40% off . so the granddaughter got a pair of pack boots for next year, she also managed to get a spring assist folding knife, just like her older cousin's knife.. Grandpa got a new parka and bibs, they said only one item for the discount so grandma checked one item and I the other. 
Grandma has gotten 3-boxes of 20 ga, shells and for Valentines along with her card she got a small Streamlight lantern, and a clamp to mount a 230 Lumen tac light to her Remington 20 ga.


----------



## tsrwivey

Well, hubby went to Dallas on business this morning. Apparently something happened where he inadvertently ended up in his favorite gun store where he came out with a DSRM AR15 for our 2 yr old :gaah: & a 9mm smith & Wesson handgun for our younger daughter. We may need to talk about unsupervised trips to the gun store. :brickwall:


----------



## LilRedHen

Had an ice storm today, so I filled the kerosene lamp, trimmed the wick, washed the chimney and got the candles and matches out. The phone is out and the power is flickering. I have a propane heater for half the house which will keep the pipes from freezing and have filled many containers with water. Usually when I have done all this the power stays on, so I'm hoping.


----------



## zimmy

*Grain Mill*



LincTex said:


> From an engineer's perspective - I'd be worried about "side loading" that shaft with belt tension. Unless it has ball bearings supporting that shaft, I wouldn't do that (even if the option is available).
> 
> I'd look into using a reduction gear box instead (like a "power window motor" or similar)


Unfortunately it has a bronze bushing and not a ball or roller bearing. I have a grist mill that has a cast bearing and I installed a large sheave and used a AC gear reduction motor to drive it. It worked out well because of the large pulley with very little belt tension and slow speed motor. I will do the same with the other mill using an aluminum pulley and slow speed gear motor possibly with a variable speed DC drive.


----------



## LincTex

tsrwivey said:


> ...where he came out with a DSRM AR-15 .... :gaah:


Me thinks that's probably : "DPMS"


----------



## tsrwivey

LincTex said:


> Me thinks that's probably : "DPMS"


:rofl: I'm sure you're right! I know squat about them. I can load & shoot them, that's about it!


----------



## Grimm

Augason Farms is changing their packaging to compete with the stark stylized look of Thrive. For this reason they are having another 50% off sale. Mostly their larger kits and bundles but still a really good deal!

I ordered a few more one-month kits. This is not on my normal ordering list but we have a few already and I wanted to take advantage of the killer deal. K is going to kill me when they arrive but better to say sorry later than not have it in a true time of need.

I am trying to take advantage of sales when ordering. And with grocery shopping for preps. Natural cane sugar is on sale again so I might buy about 50-100 pounds this week.


----------



## TheLazyL

tsrwivey said:


> Hubby bought 1000 rounds of M855.


I've got the bullets, primers and powder. Saw the news announcement so I went ahead and ordered the brass. Figure by the end of the month I'll have enough reloaded that the zombie hordes will not be a concern.

Did you hear what happen to the brain eating Zombie herd that invade Washington D.C.?

They starved to death.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> K is going to kill me when they arrive but better to say sorry later than not have it in a true time of need. I am trying to take advantage of sales when ordering.


Try to find some rummage-yard-garage sale gems to sell on ebay to pay for the "extras". I regularly take bargains found locally and flip them on the 'bay and always double my money at least... I once paid $10 for a 3/4" drive torque wrench and ebay'd it for $260. If your local scrap metal place will sell to you, go through their pile of carburetors people brought in for scrap... You can usually sell them as "rebuilders" for 10x or more than scrap price, easily.


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Try to find some rummage-yard-garage sale gems to sell on ebay to pay for the "extras". I regularly take bargains found locally and flip them on the 'bay and always double my money at least... I once paid $10 for a 3/4" drive torque wrench and ebay'd it for $260. If your local scrap metal place will sell to you, go through their pile of carburetors people brought in for scrap... You can usually sell them as "rebuilders" for 10x or more than scrap price, easily.


I already sell on ebay. That money buys Roo clothes and birthday presents.

I have some art prints and paintings I can sell on ebay. I just have to get the shipping info on them since they are framed.


----------



## zimmy

Bought a couple government surplus R-390A/URR general coverage receivers today. Highly sought after by old tube radio collectors. One works the other does not.

http://www.hamradiosforsale.org/Collinsr-R-390A-URR.html
http://www.r-390a.net/faq-manuf.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-390A


----------



## zimmy

*Shortwave radio*

Here is a pic of my old radio that I bought new many years ago. It worked well but subject to EMPs and not the best in selectivity. It should make a good backup radio. I also bought a code reader/display but haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## Tacitus

Silver was down today, so I bought a little.

I just buy a little here and a little there, when the prices are down and I have some cash in my wallet. I had stopped buying PMs, but I just read that some central banks were buying gold at higher rates in 2014....

Bloomberg: Central Banks Are Boosting Their Gold Reserves


----------



## Grimm

I totally lucked out! I was able to find three mercury thermometers NOS for $20 total. They are infant rectal thermometers but since they are still in the sealed packaging they can be used as oral thermometers.

:happy dance:

Here I thought I'd have to wait til my folks passed to get the mercury thermometers they have in their home.


----------



## Genevieve

A local restaurant supply store was having a sale on frozen veggies so I went today. While there I picked up a 25lb bag of plain salt for 7$


----------



## Viking

zimmy said:


> Bought a couple government surplus R-390A/URR general coverage receivers today. Highly sought after by old tube radio collectors. One works the other does not.
> 
> http://www.hamradiosforsale.org/Collinsr-R-390A-URR.html
> http://www.r-390a.net/faq-manuf.htm
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-390A


I love this good old stuff, I miss my old tube, ham radio, it had a variable BFO that I could listen to single side band with. It had an unusual three letter name, which at the moment I can't remember, I saw a newer model, still tube type, a few years ago in a second hand store, but it was questionable as to usability, it had been fiddled with.


----------



## smaj100

Our house in the city is under contract.. :congrat: We meet the young buyers, a military couple just starting out, so they needed a little boost. They are expecting their 1st child in July so it made the wife and I feel much better about our decision to allow them to move in almost 2 months before they can go to close. It's jut a huge relief knowing we will be out from under that extra mortgage payment, ins, and utilities and can rebuild our stash and supplies at the farm with the equity we will be getting out of the old house.


----------



## mojo4

tsrwivey said:


> :rofl: I'm sure you're right! I know squat about them. I can load & shoot them, that's about it!


As long as you can do that everything else will work itself out!


----------



## mojo4

No new guns  ....... but some good gun cleaning supplies from Amazon including a new tactical sling for 10 bucks on closeout. And due to my earlier discovery of smaller portion sizes of supplies I have been laying in smaller packages of essential goods. So out of curiosity does anyone else make their own corn tortillas? My grandma was a Jedi master at them but all mine suck! They are super cheap to buy so I usually don't bother but losing family skills sucks big time.


----------



## ras1219como

I will be purchasing some Smittybilt brand GEAR accessories for my jeep. They are quality molle pouches that attach to the tailgate and seats. They've gotten great reviews for storage capacity and durability.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Still working on the brain preps. Only this semester left before I walk across the stage. Right now, I'm learning a lot of useful things about cellular processes, physiology, and physics.


----------



## Moose33

I'm expecting a 10-15% pay cut in the next few weeks. I spent some time sorting out my pantry, filling in a few holes and looking at my budget.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Well, I finally got a paycheck again, so I can start to get my life back together. 

Instead of getting extra canned goods in case lots, I think I'll start getting them in groups of 4 or so, much easier to rotate them, I think. Water wise, I'm either going to focus on getting something like a Berkey or one of those big bladders you can put in the bathtub and fill it before a disaster. One thing's for sure, I simply can't store water in those grocery store containers; they're just too flimsy.

I've already decided that unless it's a reference book (which I'm much more likely to actually use) I'm going to limit my book purchases to electronic versions.

I've bought a second hand 750 Watt Inverter that I can use in my car or maybe in my apartment if I have to. Shortly, I'll be rebuilding my emergency and tire replacement fund, with more focus on the emergency fund.

This leave of absence has been educational, to say the least. This all could have been a LOT worse, when I think about how many people simply live paycheck-to-paycheck, with NO SAVINGS to speak of and with only a day or two worth of food (if even THAT)!


----------



## smaj100

Forever if $ is really tight, look for a used kindle, that you can keep wrapped up in foil or stored in a metal box shielded. Take it out once in awhile to charge it and sync it up with your recent books and purchases.

The people who have no food or foresight is absolutely amazing. We've seen people crying they didn't have milk, or other food and diapers for the babies. When the wx for the past few weeks hasn't been a surprise. Even those that live check to check (we've been there) should be able to go get some essentials to last over a few days of non driving weather.


----------



## Grimm

Foreverautumn said:


> Well, I finally got a paycheck again, so I can start to get my life back together.
> 
> Instead of getting extra canned goods in case lots, I think I'll start getting them in groups of 4 or so, much easier to rotate them, I think. Water wise, I'm either going to focus on getting something like a Berkey or one of those big bladders you can put in the bathtub and fill it before a disaster. One thing's for sure, I simply can't store water in those grocery store containers; they're just too flimsy.
> 
> I've already decided that unless it's a reference book (which I'm much more likely to actually use) I'm going to limit my book purchases to electronic versions.
> 
> I've bought a second hand 750 Watt Inverter that I can use in my car or maybe in my apartment if I have to. Shortly, I'll be rebuilding my emergency and tire replacement fund, with more focus on the emergency fund.
> 
> This leave of absence has been educational, to say the least. This all could have been a LOT worse, when I think about how many people simply live paycheck-to-paycheck, with NO SAVINGS to speak of and with only a day or two worth of food (if even THAT)!


If you buy canned beans check S&W website. They have a $1 off 4 cans coupon.


----------



## Foreverautumn

smaj100 said:


> Forever if $ is really tight, look for a used kindle, that you can keep wrapped up in foil or stored in a metal box shielded. Take it out once in awhile to charge it and sync it up with your recent books and purchases.


One step ahead of you; I've got a used 1st edition Nook and a 2gb memory card I can put into it. I have to admit, though, that the tin foil idea didn't occur to me.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Grimm said:


> If you buy canned beans check S&W website. They have a $1 off 4 cans coupon.


"S&W"? Smith & Wesson? I presume you mean some kind of grocery store, right?


----------



## Grimm

Foreverautumn said:


> "S&W"? Smith & Wesson? I presume you mean some kind of grocery store, right?


No. S&W Beans. It is a brand name. My local market has them on sale a lot so I print a bunch of the coupons and save a ton.

http://www.swbeans.com/coupons/


----------



## labotomi

Grimm said:


> No. S&W Beans. It is a brand name. My local market has them on sale a lot so I print a bunch of the coupons and save a ton.
> 
> http://www.swbeans.com/coupons/


I was hoping for "tactical" beans


----------



## tsrwivey

labotomi said:


> I was hoping for "tactical" beans


Well... If you eat enough of them they could be considered a lethal weapon :ignore:


----------



## LincTex

Foreverautumn said:


> One thing's for sure, I simply can't store water in those grocery store containers; they're just too flimsy.


2-liter and 3-liter soda bottles can be had for free if you know where to look.... and they are near indestructible. Shoot, even 20-24oz soda bottles are free storage for water (and sugar, too!)



Foreverautumn said:


> I've bought a second hand 750 Watt Inverter that I can use in my car or maybe in my apartment if I have to.


If it comes with a lighter plug, avoid the temptation to use it. 
An inverter that large will overpower a lighter plug.


----------



## LincTex

Foreverautumn said:


> I have to admit, though, that the tin foil idea didn't occur to me.


If you are worried about an EMP damaging your electronics, you may want to protect it a little bit better than that.


----------



## smaj100

You can easily replace the lighter plug with either a new chord with alligator clips with heavier gauge wire, or replace the plug itself with clips to hook directly to the battery.

I wasn't very clear Linc when i said wrap it in foil. I wrap my electronics in bubble wrap, then foil another layer of bubble and then place them in sealed metal ammo cans.


----------



## musketjim

Finished my ultra race, did very well, cut time from last year. Now back to lifting weights. Turning my daughter into a prepper. She picked up a large amount of dehydrated food, different companies, different varieties all on close out.:2thumb:Good head on her shoulders. She also picked up about 400 rds. of .22 for dear old Dad.:droolie: Finished my Mascarpone cheese. Can't wait to try it. Started working with family on writing an ancient language, not saying which one, our family secret code. Grandkids really loved it. Us old folks will have to work to keep up I think. Watched all 3 Revelation Road movies, like a Christian Mad Max for those who haven't heard of it. Refilled wood box inside in case of one more cold snap.


----------



## jimLE

within the last 2 weeks,i've gooton.4 rechargeable 3A batteries,4 burners for oil lamps.1 pair of winter gloves,and a larger toolbox for the vehicle..1 hand crank flashlight/radio..1 whistle/compass/match holder


----------



## Grimm

Roo's guppy is sick so I had to order more fish antibiotics. That little thing just doesn't seem to stay well for long.


----------



## mariah2430

Got 3 more 5 gallon food grade buckets for storage. Also a new sharpening stone.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Picked up a new headlamp today. Also got a Sawyer Mini and some Freeze dried backpacking meals on clearance. Going to do some cold weather camping over spring break.


----------



## Genevieve

bought an 8lb bag of epson salts for $5.40 at walmart



I was also checking next weeks sales online for our walmart and they're supposed to have libby's canned veggies( carrots and sweet corn) on sale for .60 a can. if they do I'll be buying some cases of those

they also debuted their own line of organic foods called wild oats organic


----------



## Grimm

Genevieve said:


> bought an 8lb bag of epson salts for $5.40 at walmart
> 
> I was also checking next weeks sales online for our walmart and they're supposed to have libby's canned veggies( carrots and sweet corn) on sale for .60 a can. if they do I'll be buying some cases of those
> 
> they also debuted their own line of organic foods called wild oats organic


Wild Oats Organic foods are sold at Fresh & Easy markets here in California. I don't believe they are owned by Walmart since they have been in business since 1987 here in L.A. as a market/brand. I did some research to see if they were bought by Walmart and it looks like they are partnering with them to hit the organic foods industry below the belt and drive prices for organic foods down.

Its not bad food. When I lived in the San Fernando Valley I bought it all the time.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up quite a few D and C cell batteries for radios and flashlights on sale. We made Tiramisu with the Marscapone cheese I made. Hope it tastes good in the morning.


----------



## musketjim

Sorry forgot to mention. Worked with Grandkids on our ancient language secret code. They do very well. Also bought James Rawles book Founders. Read his other 3.


----------



## mojo4

Grimm said:


> Roo's guppy is sick so I had to order more fish antibiotics. That little thing just doesn't seem to stay well for long.


The poor little baby! I bet its spreading....... So I would like to say I bought a new Daniel Defence rifle and ammo and other neato mosquito supplies......... but............ my garage door opener and fridge both decided to go out together on the same day. So I bought and installed a new opener (I put it in myself!! Feeling very handy Manny!) But for the fridge I had to have a technician repair it. So I can get in my house and have cold food. I guess that is nice too. I also signed up for solar so a company is going to install alot of panels on my house so happy about that!


----------



## zilte

what's your problem with the guns and ammo?


----------



## Grimm

K noticed Roo's cory cat is looking down in the mouth so it is back to the store for more fish antibiotics. If the danios get sick I am flushing the lot and using the tank for hermit crabs!


----------



## Salekdarling

Don't know if my husband hit his head or the fact that he'll be a dad in two months has made him change his mind on preparedness, but we were in a grocery store the other day and he says to me, "We should pick up a box of ammo while we're here." I didn't argue with him and I didn't give him any weird looks. I said "Okay!" and gladly picked up a box of .40 S&W ammo during our stop.

He also mentioned buying a new safe and a shotgun, and he's been agreeing with me about picking up extra food every time I stop at the store. What happened to my husband!? I may have also convinced him about buying a Royal Berkey water filtration system since he loves filtered water and the filters last awhile! :2thumb: I am not going to complain one bit!


----------



## Grimm

Salekdarling said:


> Don't know if my husband hit his head or the fact that he'll be a dad in two months has made him change his mind on preparedness, but we were in a grocery store the other day and he says to me, "We should pick a box of ammo while we're here." I didn't argue with him and I didn't give him any weird looks. I said "Okay!" and gladly picked up a box of .40 S&W ammo during our stop.
> 
> He also mentioned buying a new safe and a shotgun, and he's been agreeing with me about picking up extra food every time I stop at the store. What happened to my husband!? I may have also convinced him about buying a Royal Berkey water filtration system since he loves filtered water and the filters last awhile! :2thumb: I am not going to complain one bit!


K got the same way when I was pregnant with Roo. He also doesn't argue with me wanting to check the clearance section at all stores for clothing for Roo. I can load the cart with clearance clothing in the next 5 sizes and he just smiles and pushes it for me.


----------



## Justaguy987

With the leaking of some AAA batteries in a flashlight and then having to throw that one away, I think everything I own that takes AA or AAA batteries has now been fitted with eneloop rechargeable batteries. Less waste and cheaper in the long run. May seem like a little thing, but when all the flashlights, remotes, and kids toys are considered, I think it is an accomplishment. 

I also bought another bucket and my first gamma seal lid. Put 20 pounds of brown rice it it and sealed it up. We eat a lot of rice so this will be a good way for me to test it and see if I like the lid, but I think I will. Just wish they did not cost so much more.


----------



## jimLE

Genevieve said:


> bought an 8lb bag of epson salts for $5.40 at walmart
> 
> I was also checking next weeks sales online for our walmart and they're supposed to have libby's canned veggies( carrots and sweet corn) on sale for .60 a can. if they do I'll be buying some cases of those
> 
> they also debuted their own line of organic foods called wild oats organic


walmart is where we do our primary shopping...so i definitely gonna look into that when we go..


----------



## jimLE

Justaguy987 said:


> With the leaking of some AAA batteries in a flashlight and then having to throw that one away, I think everything I own that takes AA or AAA batteries has now been fitted with eneloop rechargeable batteries. Less waste and cheaper in the long run. May seem like a little thing, but when all the flashlights, remotes, and kids toys are considered, I think it is an accomplishment.
> 
> I also bought another bucket and my first gamma seal lid. Put 20 pounds of brown rice it it and sealed it up. We eat a lot of rice so this will be a good way for me to test it and see if I like the lid, but I think I will. Just wish they did not cost so much more.


i been doing the same for mine as well since 2009..i bought a battery charger and 2D rechargeable batteries for a flashlight february or march of 2009..been loading up on rechargeables ever since..and that be AA AAA and D'S alike..and i now have 3 battery chargers instead of 1..2 electric.and 1 solar powered..the rechargables may cost a bit more than 
non-rechargeables..but they do pay off in the long run..


----------



## smaj100

Along with my rechargeables. I've added a couple sets of these to use as a backup to the backups.

http://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-Eneloop-Spacer-Pack-Packaging/dp/B0035UOO72/ref=pd_sim_e_31?ie=UTF8&refRID=1QTE1BS0QPJ8TAS0RHTQ


----------



## mojo4

zilte said:


> what's your problem with the guns and ammo?


I spent my guns and ammo money on other pursuits! BTW, my tactical one point sling arrived and I attached it to my AR. Works great and a great buy for 10 bucks off Amazon. 2 thumbs up on that product.


----------



## Viking

mojo4 said:


> The poor little baby! I bet its spreading....... So I would like to say I bought a new Daniel Defence rifle and ammo and other neato mosquito supplies......... but............ my garage door opener and fridge both decided to go out together on the same day. So I bought and installed a new opener (I put it in myself!! Feeling very handy Manny!) But for the fridge I had to have a technician repair it. So I can get in my house and have cold food. I guess that is nice too. I also signed up for solar so a company is going to install alot of panels on my house so happy about that!


Are you getting battery banks to go with the solar or are you just going for reverse meter to reduce power billing?


----------



## LincTex

mojo4 said:


> my garage door opener decided to go out... I bought and installed a new opener (I put it in myself!!)


Did you verify proper spring balance of the door?

Many garage door openers fail because the springs lose tension over time and the door opener gets punished for it instead.


----------



## mojo4

Viking said:


> Are you getting battery banks to go with the solar or are you just going for reverse meter to reduce power billing?


The system they are installing is reverse meter but I have an engineer who will set me up a battery bank system using golf cart batteries. Apparently the batteries aren't in use until the acid is put in and a good charging so it wont be online unless absolutely needed.


----------



## mojo4

LincTex said:


> Did you verify proper spring balance of the door?
> 
> Many garage door openers fail because the springs lose tension over time and the door opener gets punished for it instead.


Yep. They are new springs I installed last year. The opener was almost 20 years old so it lasted a good long while for me.


----------



## ras1219como

Added quite a few medical supplies including a box of 25 5 yard 4 inch gauze rolls, quikclot, and some halo chest seals.


----------



## Genevieve

13lb bag of baking soda 
case(6) of 1/2 gallon Ball jars


----------



## txcatlady

husband handling trade of my 30T at gun shop for a .308. 30T actually bruised me after 6 shots and it would be the last gun I would grab in emergency. Was going to put a suppressor on it, but would rather have a .308 and husband won't trade me one of his! I like the .308 for hog hunting. Never shot a deer with one. I normally use a .243 for any large shooting. I bought the 30 about 2 years ago and after I shot a hog with his, I wanted to sight mine in and shot for the first time last year. Too much gun and too loud even with ear protection. Has an awesome scope and sling which we are keeping the scope for the .308. Went and fed deer last night and shot a hog with .243 which made me happy as it didn't hurt my shoulder. Rotator cuff repair and bone spur removal next week.


----------



## Grimm

Grabbed 24lbs of sugar at the store yesterday. 25¢ a pound! But they put a limit per Vons card. Since we only have one card (my folks' card) I'm stuck at 24 lbs. Added some lentils and salt too.

March's food storage focus is tomatoes and pasta. Time to put together our monthly order and start pricing LTF.

Augason Farms is offering 40% off the everyday size cans (March 3rd - 5th USE CODE: everyday). I paired this sale with a gift voucher I got from my last order and bought the soup and chili for April's list. Saved a ton.


----------



## Tacitus

Took the rest of our loose change bin to the grocery store...it's a big bin, and my wife has been putting change in it for years. I raided half of it last year, and decided it was time to go for the rest. I converted all the silver-looking coins into federal reserve notes at the coin machine. Then I went across the street to the coin collecting store, and and converted those federal reserve notes into silver bullion coins.

Sure, I could have bought food, or water filters, but I try to mix it up, and silver has been down again. The silver provides some savings that is not at risk in a bank, and it will hold its value in a market crash...I think. After deciding a few months back that I wouldn't get into precious metals, I keep getting drawn back. I kind of enjoy collecting different coins now. I've learned a lot about the hobby, and it is a hobby that will hold its value if you are careful...and if you are very careful and informed, it will increase in value in some cases. I stay away from pure collector's coins, and stay with low premiums over bullion...such as current year issues from national mints. Some of those do really appreciate. The ones below have ultra-low premiums over spot price (they are not from national mints), so they are mostly a bullion play...and yet they look great--they will always have bullion value in a crash, and worst case (WROL) they will likely be good for barter, as some form of currency will be required at some point, and the obvious fall back is precious metals.


----------



## jimLE

*i'll be heading into town tomorrow to do a couple of things.in which i'll be stopping at diffrent fast food places for their 5 gallon buckets..that is if they have any on hand...*


----------



## hiwall

Bought another hatchet at a yard sale for $10 today (like I needed another!). It was one of those cute Marbles Safety Hatchets new in the box so I could not pass it up


----------



## Grimm

Picked up a dwarf Valencia orange tree from the nursery. I was debating not getting it because we'd have to leave it behind when we move out of state. If my folks are still here in California when that happens I'll give it to them.


----------



## musketjim

Watching Super Comet, a 2007 end of the world show.  Dental cleaning went very well. artydance: Can't imagine tooth problems during the end of the world. Went to dog sled races with grandkids they also got some free dogsled rides. 2 of them really loved it and are interested in trying a 1 or 2 dog team. Son had first aid and cpr training all day, so that is 4 people in our friends and family plan that have at least rudimentary medical knowledge.:flower:Working towards 100% and then we can work on upgrading medical. Reading Founders by J.W Rawles. My ankle is finally recovering from my race and my workouts are picking up steam.


----------



## Balls004

Grimm said:


> Picked up a dwarf Valencia orange tree from the nursery. I was debating not getting it because we'd have to leave it behind when we move out of state. If my folks are still here in California when that happens I'll give it to them.


Why give it away? We've got a lemon tree that comes inside during the winter and is outside the rest of the time. No, we don't get a bumper crop every year, but we get 4 or 5 really "sweet" lemons.

I got it on a business trip down to Florida (I grew up in Key West and Jacksonville) for my daughter. It was supposed to be an orange tree, but guess it got mislabeled.

I wouldn't part with your Valencia so quick, there are options.


----------



## Grimm

Balls004 said:


> Why give it away? We've got a lemon tree that comes inside during the winter and is outside the rest of the time. No, we don't get a bumper crop every year, but we get 4 or 5 really "sweet" lemons.
> 
> I got it on a business trip down to Florida (I grew up in Key West and Jacksonville) for my daughter. It was supposed to be an orange tree, but guess it got mislabeled.
> 
> I wouldn't part with your Valencia so quick, there are options.


This tree will have to move into the greenhouse or our house during the winter. We live above the snow/frost line here in the mountains. This is the main reason the orange tree in the orchard does not produce fruit.

As for leaving it here- California has agriculture laws that say citrus are not allowed to enter or exit the state. Even in side the state some plants can't be moved into other areas. If we can take it with us we will.


----------



## Backyardcreek

*Preparation this weekend*

Canned vegetable soup, beef roast, red beans.

Then started a detailed inventory of food supply. Which has evolved into cleaning shelves thoroughly, checking every can for seal, then reorganizing according to last end first out. 
I have done this every six months but I've never had a record of supplies.
Well, two days of inventory, with diagram, shelf life and organized, I see holes as well as very well stocked items. 
Tiresome yet DH now knows what we have & what we need.

I also realize that it is too easy to rely on the preps & forget to replenish what is removed. Lesson learned.


----------



## jimLE

*id love to get different fruit trees..but im thinking that we might have to bug out in a worst case situation..so if i did get any..id want the seeds from them.that way id be able to start over with each fruit tree..*


----------



## Grimm

jimLE said:


> *id love to get different fruit trees..but im thinking that we might have to bug out in a worst case situation..so if i did get any..id want the seeds from them.that way id be able to start over with each fruit tree..*


Most fruit trees are grafts. Plus they can take years to mature and produce fruit. Avocado can take 10 years to mature and you need a male and female tree to get avocados.

Growing up my folks had fruit trees in the yard. The citrus trees were gifted to them by the neighbor when he re-did his landscaping. They produced mealy fruit but were very old trees. The apple tree just started producing when I moved out in my late teens.


----------



## jimLE

i had forgotten about how they can take years to mature and produce fruit...


----------



## AdmiralD7S

We've been so busy the last 2 weeks that I haven't had time to post our updates, so here's one big dump:

1. First and foremost, Jenni and I were invited to another forum member's place to get some first-hand on processing hogs. The knowledge we gained from that experience was excellent, and his kindness and generosity is first rate! The tutorial on hog processing has given us both comprehension of the cuts and the confidence we need for when our own pigs are ready.

2. We're tentatively lined up to buy some pigs in July. Just awaiting confirmation from the "go between" person to check in with the supplier. They should be ready to slaughter and process in February or so.

3. Our lamb purchase got pushed back when none were available at the livestock auction this last weekend. Perhaps they'll be some at the one next month. It wasn't a wasted trip, though, since I got a 1000# small-livestock scale for $25 that works great!

4. We ordered 5 gallons of blackberry juice and 5 gallons of merlot juice for wine. It'll probably show up the week of the 23rd. The blackberry will take a couple months before it would really be ready, and the merlot will likely take 6 months or so. First time on a merlot, so we'll see what happens.

5. Our buff ducks arrived - 8 females, 2 males. We lost one female the first night for unknown reasons, but that's usually the case with baby poultry. We pulled them inside to a bathroom just in case it was too cold (not likely with a sealed coop and 2 heat lamps, but possible). The others are doing fine, although they're still jumpy when we come to visit them.

6. Found a deal on pork loins at the store ($1.89/#), so we bought 25# and ground them up for homemade sausage (our first attempt). 5# sweet Italian, 5# "hot breakfast", and 5# (~20) brats - all LEM seasonings. On the brats, we added in some shredded cheddar cheese and some beer. We also did 5# of our homemade Italian, and 6.5# of our homemade brat seasoning. Brats are brats and everything else went into 1# packages. It'll be very interesting as we go through them to see what we like!

7. Got our first shakedown of the foodsaver we bought a month or so ago. It works great, reduces our workload while increasing product life, and makes our first attempt look almost professional. Exciting and scary at the same time! 

8. Got most of our first rabbit hutch built (just missing the roof part), and the first cage out there covered with a tarp. Rabbit seems to be good with the setup, so the second one will join him out there sometime this week.

As I said, a very hectic 2 weeks for us. Hopefully we'll slow down a little bit here for the next few days, but I think it's time to start my tomato and pepper seeds for this year...


----------



## Viking

jimLE said:


> i had forgotten about how they can take years to mature and produce fruit...


We had 7 or 8 apple trees come up in the chicken yard years ago from throwing cores and pealings from processing apples that we picked from old abandoned orchards or volunteer trees. Some took just a few years to produce apples, but one took about 15 years and when it started it put out sweet, tasty apples that are such a dark red that at times they look black on the tree.


----------



## Grimm

Added some more spices and seasonings to stores. Plus picked up more sugar (the same 25¢ a pound sale), split peas, potato flakes, canned beans and carrots, and yeast for stores.

Also added a 500 piece puzzle to our game cabinet.


----------



## tsrwivey

Added a stock of Cajun seasoning to the stash, 12 cans of Rotel, applesauce & oatmeal. Just about finished with the dirt work for the shop/apartment.


----------



## Grimm

8 chicks just joined us. They are in the brooder but are the cutest things! I ended up picking a couple red and black sex linked, Americanas, Welsummers and Barnevelders. I had thought I wanted some Orpingtons but decided since these girls are for egg production I'd go with some heavy layers verses a meat bird. When we start on our second flock they will be strictly meat birds.


----------



## Cotton

Grimm said:


> 8 chicks just joined us. They are in the brooder but are the cutest things! I ended up picking a couple red and black sex linked, Americanas, Welsummers and Barnevelders. I had thought I wanted some Orpingtons but decided since these girls are for egg production I'd go with some heavy layers verses a meat bird. When we start on our second flock they will be strictly meat birds.


Congrats! Way to go! Figure out a way to hang their water and feed from above&#8230; Chicks are nasty, they'll be pooping in their food and water if you don't and wasting lots of it.


----------



## Grimm

Cotton said:


> Congrats! Way to go! Figure out a way to hang their water and feed from above&#8230; Chicks are nasty, they'll be pooping in their food and water if you don't and wasting lots of it.


I have the feeder and waterer sitting on terracotta pot saucers to raise them up without giving the girls a ledge to stand on.


----------



## Cotton

Grimm said:


> I have the feeder and waterer sitting on terracotta pot saucers to raise them up without giving the girls a ledge to stand on.


You'll see in a few days... If it's swinging it cuts down on the amount you lose. Post us some pics of the bitties...


----------



## Grimm

Cotton said:


> You'll see in a few days... If it's swinging it cuts down on the amount you lose. Post us some pics of the bitties...


I plan to have a treadle feeder in the coop and a nipple water system.

I'll take some pictures soon when they have settled down.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Our first kit of bunnies - 11 non-fuzzy fuzzits!


----------



## Genevieve

I bought 5 bars of this










much smaller to store and should last as long as a bottle of regular shampoo

http://www.swansonvitamins.com/j-r-...&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CMyBzbLn3LcCFUJlMgodXX4Aiw


----------



## smaj100

I will 2nd the hanging waterer's and feeders for the chickens. We started our newest batch of chicks with the nipple wateres and they took to it immediately. We used one of the small waterers and removed the base and hung it and put a few nipples on it. It makes life so much easier and cleaner for all the birds.


----------



## headhunter

Grandma bought a bunch (8 boxes) of noodles and 3# of white rice.
Cabela's had magazines on sale so the eldest daughter received 3 magazines for her Body Guard and grandpa got one Ruger BX-25. The granddaughter received another folding knife (like she really needs another?). Grandpa picked up another 10 bakery buckets. The son-in- law and grandpa are splitting 1k of .223 and grandpa finished loading 300 HP ,223. Grandpa added 3 more drawing tablets to the pile and a dozen black pens.
I had lost the thumb stud for my Cold Steel Voyager and Cold Steel customer service replaced it. I Lock-Tited it in place.


----------



## Grimm

Genevieve said:


> I bought 5 bars of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much smaller to store and should last as long as a bottle of regular shampoo
> 
> http://www.swansonvitamins.com/j-r-...&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CMyBzbLn3LcCFUJlMgodXX4Aiw


I use this soap. LOVE IT! I found that Vitacost.com has a good price and free shipping at $49. They also make sure your order gets to you in a couple of days.


----------



## hiwall

Silver is down right now so I ordered more. The economic situation is so screwed up right now I just feel better with a little more silver.


----------



## ksmama10

Used my new Wondermill and Bosch Mixer for the first time today..bread and cinnamon rolls rising on the counter.


----------



## Genevieve

oooh sounds good lol


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Started organizing the storage room. It was so bad I had no idea what was in there. I found 35 cases of canning jars, most of them brand new. They are various sizes, from 4 oz to half gallon. I probably don't need any more the way we are going through the canned goods.


----------



## tsrwivey

Grimm said:


> I use this soap. LOVE IT! I found that Vitacost.com has a good price and free shipping at $49. They also make sure your order gets to you in a couple of days.


If you don't mind my asking, how long is your hair & how many washes do you get out of a bar?


----------



## Grimm

tsrwivey said:


> If you don't mind my asking, how long is your hair & how many washes do you get out of a bar?


My hair was down my back to my waist but is very curly. Now it is down to the bra strap on my back. A bar can last over a month depending on if I use hair product or not. If I use product I have to do a baking soda rinse and not use the soap.


----------



## jeff47041

AdmiralD7S said:


> We've been so busy the last 2 weeks that I haven't had time to post our updates, so here's one big dump:
> 
> 1. First and foremost, Jenni and I were invited to another forum member's place to get some first-hand on processing hogs. The knowledge we gained from that experience was excellent, and his kindness and generosity is first rate! The tutorial on hog processing has given us both comprehension of the cuts and the confidence we need for when our own pigs are ready.
> 
> 2. We're tentatively lined up to buy some pigs in July. Just awaiting confirmation from the "go between" person to check in with the supplier. They should be ready to slaughter and process in February or so.
> 
> 3. Our lamb purchase got pushed back when none were available at the livestock auction this last weekend. Perhaps they'll be some at the one next month. It wasn't a wasted trip, though, since I got a 1000# small-livestock scale for $25 that works great!
> 
> 4. We ordered 5 gallons of blackberry juice and 5 gallons of merlot juice for wine. It'll probably show up the week of the 23rd. The blackberry will take a couple months before it would really be ready, and the merlot will likely take 6 months or so. First time on a merlot, so we'll see what happens.
> 
> 5. Our buff ducks arrived - 8 females, 2 males. We lost one female the first night for unknown reasons, but that's usually the case with baby poultry. We pulled them inside to a bathroom just in case it was too cold (not likely with a sealed coop and 2 heat lamps, but possible). The others are doing fine, although they're still jumpy when we come to visit them.
> 
> 6. Found a deal on pork loins at the store ($1.89/#), so we bought 25# and ground them up for homemade sausage (our first attempt). 5# sweet Italian, 5# "hot breakfast", and 5# (~20) brats - all LEM seasonings. On the brats, we added in some shredded cheddar cheese and some beer. We also did 5# of our homemade Italian, and 6.5# of our homemade brat seasoning. Brats are brats and everything else went into 1# packages. It'll be very interesting as we go through them to see what we like!
> 
> 7. Got our first shakedown of the foodsaver we bought a month or so ago. It works great, reduces our workload while increasing product life, and makes our first attempt look almost professional. Exciting and scary at the same time!
> 
> 8. Got most of our first rabbit hutch built (just missing the roof part), and the first cage out there covered with a tarp. Rabbit seems to be good with the setup, so the second one will join him out there sometime this week.
> 
> As I said, a very hectic 2 weeks for us. Hopefully we'll slow down a little bit here for the next few days, but I think it's time to start my tomato and pepper seeds for this year...


It was truly a pleasure having you and Jenni out to help butcher. Thanks for the compliment! Your help was greatly appreciated. Come back any time you want to. There will be pigs ready for you in July when you want them. I bet there are lots of them close to you in July too though.

I wish I would have sent some roofing material home with you when you were here. If your tarp holds up, I can bring some to the meet up. Or if you tell me how big the roof is, I can roll some up and send it to you.

Great that the two of you made sausage. I bet it will be great.


----------



## Genevieve

Grimm said:


> My hair was down my back to my waist but is very curly. Now it is down to the bra strap on my back. A bar can last over a month depending on if I use hair product or not. If I use product I have to do a baking soda rinse and not use the soap.


I only wash my scalp and the hair covering it and the rest of the hair gets washed by the excess when I rinse ( unless I actually have something in my hair). The bottom part doesn't need "washed" really.

Once I get my order I have to see how long a bar will last me. I cut my waist length hair 2 years ago to my shoulder bob cut ( locks of love) and now its not quite to my bra strap in the back.
There are other types in the product line also. the peppermint sounds nice but I love herbal stuff ( I adored the herbal essence shampoo back in the 70's wish they'd bring that back the new stuff sux lol) and I wish I could find some perfume that was very herbal( especially rosemary!)


----------



## Grimm

Genevieve said:


> I only wash my scalp and the hair covering it and the rest of the hair gets washed by the excess when I rinse ( unless I actually have something in my hair). The bottom part doesn't need "washed" really.
> 
> Once I get my order I have to see how long a bar will last me. I cut my waist length hair 2 years ago to my shoulder bob cut ( locks of love) and now its not quite to my bra strap in the back.
> There are other types in the product line also. the peppermint sounds nice but I love herbal stuff ( I adored the herbal essence shampoo back in the 70's wish they'd bring that back the new stuff sux lol) and I wish I could find some perfume that was very herbal( especially rosemary!)


I only wash my scalp as well. The baking soda rinse gets the product off the hair shaft. Right now that only product I am using is a homemade 'beachy waves' spray. (8oz water, 1 tsp coconut oil, 2 tsp sea salt and a quarter size dab of hair gel)

I am thinking of cutting the rest of my hair off in an asymmetrical bob to get rid of all the dyed ends. I haven't dyed my hair to cover the gray in almost 2 years but the ends look bleached and fried.


----------



## Genevieve

it'll make it look healthier thats for certain.

being a natural blonde if I use a bunch of junk for in my hair it looks dirty so whats the point lol

do have to use a detangler tho......my hair beast will knot 5 seconds after I brush it because its so thick....nasty thing


----------



## musketjim

Spent a lot of money on food and larders are full. I'm amazed sometimes at how much food prices have risen even hitting what I call the beat up section and getting red tag items. No inflation right, just move along folks nothing to see here. :nuts: Bought some PB2, powdered peanut butter, can't wait to try it. Also bought 3 tubes of vitacilina antibiotic cream. Saved almost 3 dollars a tube. Finished Founders by JW Rawles and watched 2 movies. "Five" a post apocalyptic 50's or 60's movie. Not bad and Fury with Brad Pitt, a war survival movie. Good also. Start tomorrow on a 2 wheels of cheddar to give as gift:beercheer: and then another batch of mascarpone.


----------



## tsrwivey

Got another 50lbs of rice, some evaporated milk, laundry soap, canned fruit, & almond milk at Sams yesterday. 50+ cans of corned beef hash & various Chef BoyRDee meals. Ordered 40lbs of grits & 20lb baking soda from Walmart. Finished listening to Patriots. Heading out to go work at the property, hopefully the rain will stop for awhile.


----------



## hiwall

Picked up another roll of silver. I don't know if this is cheap but it is easy as you can use your credit card and its free shipping.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-20-Coi...154?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e4e18b22


----------



## Grimm

Building a bigger brooder. My girls are getting big but still not ready for the coop. We did lose one of the chicks last night. She just didn't make it. But then that is why I got 2 extras.

Ordered some raspberry canes and strawberry plants from the nursery.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

The warmer weather has finally convinced me that I won't die if I go outside. Finished converting my TO-30 to 12 volts. I also replaced the original 6 volt ignition coil and the inline ballast resistor from my conversion kit with a new 12 volt coil. So happy to hear it run again!


----------



## musketjim

We were cheese making machines today. 1 wheel of cheddar on the heavy press, 1 tub of ricotta in the fridge and a batch of mascarpone draining. First time we've tried various batches in the same day. Pretty fun. Can't wait to try some open fire cheese making at BOL this summer.


----------



## txcatlady

well, I am back to school today. Husband worried that I will get hurt. Had shoulder repaired on Wednesday. Laproscopy turned into surgery. Was rotator cuff repair and bone spur. Turned into 3 bones spurs and torn tendon, and rotator cuff. Have 4 incisions and 12 staples and in a shoulder sling for 4 weeks. they put a nerve block catheter in my neck good for 3 days. My daughter pulled it yesterday after doing the math, the meds were gone. It was a ball of medicine that was supposed to shrink and wrinkle when meds gone. it flattened but didnt wrinkle. Oral pain meds make me sick and I did throw up Saturday night after taking one. no more, just meds for inflammation which will finish today. I am so right handed and sorry for typing. excuse errors for time being. husband has been cooking and cleaning up after which has never happened. washing clothes and fixing me breakfast. cat litter made him sick as does chicken pen. he has asthma. I can handle those. he tried to fix my hair, but couldn't get it done. it is waist length and he is short a few fingers. Will go to beauty shop to get it washed this week as I cant do it. I can brush it and stick some clips but can't pull it up. He threatened to shave my head! hahaha


----------



## Grimm

Got my orange tree potted. I placed it in the yard in the flight path of the local wild bee hive. They love the citrus trees so I figured they might like mine.

Also got the chicks in their new brooder. It is much bigger than the first and is taller so the kids can't reach in to grab the chicks. It is very heavy and built to last a while.

My raspberries and strawberry plants should be here tomorrow. I will need to get some new barrel planters for the raspberries and I'll use my trusty hanging strawberry buckets for those.

K has been talking about getting a calf and raising it up for slaughter. We have the room. We'd have to do a little work in the orchard to provide shade. I am shocked by this coming from my husband who resisted getting chickens for eggs for 2+ years!


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> K has been talking about getting a calf and raising it up for slaughter. We have the room. We'd have to do a little work in the orchard to provide shade. I am shocked by this coming from my husband who resisted getting chickens for eggs for 2+ years!


Hey now, if chickens are a 'gateway drug' for homesteaders, maybe if we get chickens again, now that we have grandkids, my dh will eventually spring for goats:teehee:


----------



## HardCider

Cleaned out Mom's basement last Sat. Came home with 4 reloading presses, a tub of powder, a tub of primers, 2 tubs of reloading books/manuals, a dozen bullet molds, dies, and 2 boxes full of muzzleloader supplies, melters and a huge amount of misc. stuff. Looks like I still need to pick up about 300 hundred pounds of lead bars and 20-30 boxes of bullets, coffee cans filled with molded bullets and bags of brass cases, hulls, shot cups and shot. The first load filled the bed of the pickup.


----------



## hiwall

HardCider said:


> Cleaned out Mom's basement last Sat. Came home with 4 reloading presses, a tub of powder, a tub of primers, 2 tubs of reloading books/manuals, a dozen bullet molds, dies, and 2 boxes full of muzzleloader supplies, melters and a huge amount of misc. stuff. Looks like I still need to pick up about 300 hundred pounds of lead bars and 20-30 boxes of bullets, coffee cans filled with molded bullets and bags of brass cases, hulls, shot cups and shot. The first load filled the bed of the pickup.


I'm going to drop by your house and get to know you better!


----------



## txcatlady

when my dad died, my mom gave husband all daddys reloading stuff. That was 20 years ago. He wanted to throw it away, but I told him I wanted it. Think all primers, powder and shot are gone. have all dies and press. He said it would cost to much to set up and be more expensive than buying ammo. I am keeping it anyway. Someday I will be able to set it up and see what I can do. I also have my daddys records where he recorded all the loads


----------



## TheLazyL

txcatlady said:


> ...He said it would cost to much to set up and be more expensive than buying ammo....


The last time I did the math was just before the first Obama madness.

45 Colt store bought were 50 cents each. Reusing the brass I could reload them at 10 cents each. AND if I got the lead free and cast by own bullets 8 cents each. The reloading press paid for itself the first year.


----------



## Grimm

K and I got our blood work back. My cholesterol is lower than last year but still slightly elevated. No need for medication.

K has abnormal thyroid function. Looks like he has hypothyroidism as well. He is going for his follow up with the doctor on Friday. Looks like we found the reason it has been hard for us to conceive baby #2. I am now glad I saved all my old dosages of my thyroid meds. I told him to ask for the Natur-throid rather than the synthetic medication. He trusts my advice since he is new to hypothyroidism and I have been dealing with it our entire marriage. We'll see how it goes.

I am organizing all our paperwork and files. I am big on hard copies of everything even bills and payment receipts. I also think now I want electronic backups. Seeing how my computers keep crashing I don't have to keep downloading files or emailing them to myself if I keep everything on thumb drives. High tech crap sucks!


----------



## Genevieve

went to the dollar tree store today. no more ground flax seed lol that didn't last long. did find some 6oz bags of ground coffee so I bought 6 of them. going by that price its the same I pay at the discount store up in Pa when I go. now-a-days you rarely get a full one pound in a coffee can unless you buy one of the huge cans. now cans only hold 11-13oz from what I've seen around here. next time I get more money I'll be going back to get more of it.
also bought some tylenol extra strength go packs. much easier to carry instead of a bottle. they had some verbena and sage hand soap that smells really good so I bought some of that. also bought some more triple antibiotic cream.
and they had vacuum sealed bags of sun dried tomato strips so I bought 5 of those. if they're any good ( which I don't see why not) I'll go back and get more next pay day.
got a good report on my latest blood work too so I got my refills for another 90 days which means I can add another 7 days worth to my stockpile. gained some over the winter ( what else is new?lol) so its back to the treadmill and elliptical and hand weights *sigh*
by dropping what all the "experts" have said about cholesterol I went back to having at least one egg every morning and back to real butter instead of those spreads that are supposed to be good for you and my good cholesterol has gone up 11 points. I've tried for years to do that by following the "experts" and nothing happened. smh


----------



## LincTex

hiwall said:


> Picked up another roll of silver. I don't know if this is cheap but it is easy as you can use your credit card and its free shipping.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-20-Coi...154?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e4e18b22


$383 / 20 = $19.15 each. That's not too bad.


----------



## LincTex

Genevieve said:


> no more ground flax seed lol that didn't last long.


I heard it's potency goes down fast soon after grinding.

I always buy whole flax seed and grind it in a coffee grinder, then use immediately.


----------



## musketjim

Started on cutting wood for neighbor who needs help, I get to play with my new chainsaw. Started filling inside wood box should be last time until next winter. Inventorying seeds to get ready for inside garden start up.


----------



## LincTex

musketjim said:


> I get to play with my new chainsaw.


What did you get?

Pics in "action" is even better!

I finally had the chance to play with the Poulan Pro PP5020AV some. 
I need to fiddle with the carb, it's runnin' too lean.
Until then, the Makita DCS520i is making some serious chips...


----------



## Foreverautumn

Last week, I put $20 away in my tire replacement fund, an another $80 into my emergency fund. I'm also putting away about 4 cans of food away per week. I'm trying not to go overboard on food this time.


----------



## musketjim

LincTex said:


> What did you get?
> 
> Pics in "action" is even better!
> 
> I finally had the chance to play with the Poulan Pro PP5020AV some.
> I need to fiddle with the carb, it's runnin' too lean.
> Until then, the Makita DCS520i is making some serious chips...


I got a Huskie 365, biggest chainsaw I've ever owned. Got a separate ripping chain for it, after a short break in period it will be used strictly for ripping lumber out of the trees at BOL. I have another smaller Huskie and a nice Homelite for dropping, cutting etc. Started packing for sledge trip to BOL for a few days, no puppies this time, they're just getting to old to make the trip. I'll miss them. Picked up some asparagus to try at BOL. Tried once before with no success, hopefully success this time. Asparagus in a few years,yum. Wood box full and as a fringe benefit, watched awesome Northern Lights show.


----------



## smaj100

As I think yall noted on my life lesson post the other day. Please be safe with your saws. I've been running one off and on for many years with narry an incident until this past weekend. And what turned out to be only "a flesh wound" could have ended much more seriously. A pair of chaps are cheap enough to offset the potential loses from work or medical bills plus some. I've already ordered a set through amazon and will be wearing them when i cut from here on out.

Musket what are you using to mill your lumber? Just curious as I'm using one of these and I love it. It was the best $50 i've spent in a long time and it's easy to use and adjust. I have a granberg mini mill, but reach for the beam machine more than the mini.


----------



## LincTex

smaj100 said:


> I'm using one of these and I love it. It was the best $50 i've spent in a long time and it's easy to use and adjust. I have a granberg mini mill, but reach for the beam machine more than the mini.


How do you keep the chain from hitting the U-clamp when the bar pivots?

Just be REALLY careful?


----------



## smaj100

There are 2 bolts on the outside of the u clamps and they bind the bar really tight. I've never had it slip or come loose and the chain touch or hit the clamp. I have a video if I can figure out how to attach it I will.

I uploaded the video to my youtube page. In the video you can see how it attaches and works. I had just cut through some barbwire embedded in the tree and didn't notice till later, that the saw wasn't cutting as well. With a freshly sharpened ripping chain it cuts pretty good.


----------



## musketjim

smaj100 said:


> As I think yall noted on my life lesson post the other day. Please be safe with your saws. I've been running one off and on for many years with narry an incident until this past weekend. And what turned out to be only "a flesh wound" could have ended much more seriously. A pair of chaps are cheap enough to offset the potential loses from work or medical bills plus some. I've already ordered a set through amazon and will be wearing them when i cut from here on out.
> 
> Musket what are you using to mill your lumber? Just curious as I'm using one of these and I love it. It was the best $50 i've spent in a long time and it's easy to use and adjust. I have a granberg mini mill, but reach for the beam machine more than the mini.


I use a Haddon Lumbermaker at the present. Looks similar to your attachment. I'm upgrading to the Alaska Mill and will then use the Haddon to square logs and then rip with the mill. Had to delay trip to BOL for a day, wife reminded me I had 2 gals. milk I bought to make some cheese so made our first Colby. Just got it in it's final press.


----------



## tsrwivey

Hubby passed his HAM radio technician test today! :woohoo:


----------



## SouthCentralUS

tsrwivey said:


> Hubby passed his HAM radio technician test today! :woohoo:


:congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat::congrat:


----------



## Moose33

Nothing big for me. Dehydrated three pounds of hamburger last weekend and will have two pounds of mushrooms in the dehydrator tonight. Oh, and still shoveling for a extra bit of exercise.


----------



## Genevieve

Moose33 said:


> Nothing big for me. Dehydrated three pounds of hamburger last weekend and will have two pounds of mushrooms in the dehydrator tonight. Oh, and still shoveling for a extra bit of exercise.


lol a local grocery store has mushrooms 10/$10 so I bet ya all know what I'll be doing this week? right? also have some hashbrowns I want to make and then dehydrate too. I also need to make some sliced potatoes to dehydrate.

last week I made some mushroom alfredo sauce from mushrooms I dehydrated about 2 years ago and vacuum sealed in a gallon jar. worked just fine

I bought some boxed scalloped potatoes to use and I measured the amount of dried potato slices and it came to not quite and ounce of dried potatoes ( they do get very light when they're dried). just thought I'd throw that tid bit of info out there lol


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Today I put together an oil lamp using an old Atlas jar with a chip in the rim and a screw on burner I got from Amazon.


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> Today I put together an oil lamp using an old Atlas jar with a chip in the rim and a screw on burner I got from Amazon.


I just got a few pounds of broken and imperfect glass marbles to use as weight and fount filler in my oil lamps. You might want to think about adding something for weight to keep your jar lamp from being top heavy. I have knocked over my jar lamp a few times because the chimney is so big/tall.


----------



## Grimm

Cornmeal, salt, lentils, split peas, and instant potatoes for stores.

Right now we are working on getting the house ready for spring.


----------



## smaj100

Salvaged what we could recycle for post's or lumber from the several big piles of downed tree's around the property. We spent the weekend burning off the brush piles, tilled the yard around the house and reseeded it. Hopefully more will grown than the chickens eat, but we will see. Feels great to be outside working in the nice weather than the dreary cold crap. 

Moved the baby chicks to the small outside coop near the main coop to get them used to seeing all the other farm animals, chickens and being outside in general. Once they are a little bigger we will introduce them to the flock and let them start roaming with the big girls.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Today, I put back another $20 into my tire replacement fund, and another $80 into my emergency fund.
:2thumb:


----------



## musketjim

Sledge trip to BOL went well, a little slow my ankle was bothering me. No grouse. Dropped a few more trees and caught up on some reading while there. Colby and cheddar all waxed.


----------



## Genevieve

FINALLY!!! finally after many many months of "nagging" hubby canceled the landline. we pay ( paid) almost $50 a month for the damn thing. Thats $600 a year! why have both a landline and a cell phone? its dumb and wasteful.

now for the stupid directv........................*can you hear the theme from Jaws?*


----------



## LincTex

Genevieve said:


> now for the stupid directv........................*can you hear the theme from Jaws?*


Careful of "cancellation fees"...

...and always return the equipment in PERSON and get a RECEIPT!
They'll likely NOT credit you if you don't do that!


----------



## Genevieve

walmart has ( until sunday) miracle grow garden soil for $2 a bag ( 5/$10) so I bought 15 of them this morning. hubby came across some things in a dumpster and pulled them out and when he gutted them they look like silver barrels ( he said they were vacuum cleaners *shrugs*), so I plan on using them to grow some veggies in and thats what the soil is for.
They also had a 2 pack of 16lb bags of matchlight charcoal on sale for $8.98. thats only like $4.50 a bag which is a darn good price. I don't use it often but do keep as a backup way of cooking when the need comes so I'm glad to add to the pile lol sometimes I do want that charcoal taste on my bbq ribs tho so......


----------



## TheLazyL

Genevieve said:


> FINALLY!!! finally after many many months of "nagging" hubby canceled the landline. we pay ( paid) almost $50 a month for the damn thing. Thats $600 a year! why have both a landline and a cell phone? its dumb and wasteful.
> 
> now for the stupid directv........................*can you hear the theme from Jaws?*


Our satellite TV was $60 a month. Only time I watched it was during my Sunday afternoon baseball game nap.

Mentioned to the wife about dropping service. Oh my! You thought I was talking about selling her car, eliminating her household expense account, expecting her to stay home and getting pregnant just before we retire! She can't live without her soap operas and the Hallmark channel. :eyebulge:

So I handed her the bill. 2 months later she thought it wasn't worth what SHE was paying and canceled service. :idea:


----------



## Genevieve

For the hubby its the military channel and the history channel. he also watches reruns of seinfield (sp?)

I rarely watch anything although I do try to catch the WVU's football games and sometimes watch baseball on tv but I prefer listening to it on the radio ( thats how you're supposed to "watch it lol)


----------



## hiwall

I have reduced our satellite TV bill down to $20. My wife still has some of the channels she wants and is happy enough.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Bought 4 more 5 gallon water containers today. When they are filled we will have 80 gallons in the garage that we cycle through watering the garden. After the rains the other night, we have 2 - 63 gallon rain barrels full. Now for that Big Berkey. Have not pulled the trigger on that yet. All the bottled water is kept inside the house.


----------



## Grimm

Got a solar powered flood light for the middle yard today. We want to be able to enjoy the yards at night without having to use flashlights.


----------



## smaj100

Got the garden all turned over with compost and hay. Burned off another monster pile of brush. Getting things ready around here for spring planting. Tomm's goal is start getting the goat pasture fenced in and ready for the kids.


----------



## musketjim

Expensive weekend so far, but a lot of bang for the bucks, using coupons and building up a lot of gasoline points to start filling boat.:2thumb: Picked up a small greenhouse kit to start seeds in garage and then move outside a little sooner than normal. Started picking up gear for floor insulation at BOL. Will pick up the rest next month. The wife is completely on board, kind of surprised. Picked up more culture and wax for next batches of cheese, will try either parmesan or camembert.


----------



## musketjim

hiwall said:


> I have reduced our satellite TV bill down to $20. My wife still has some of the channels she wants and is happy enough.


Due to financial circumstances last year, we cancelled our satellite service and bought a Roku that works off our unlimited internet service. Wish we would have done it years ago. We get Netflix and tons of free channels. We've had it for awhile and I'm still finding lots f good channels. :beercheer:


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Seeds have started to sprout, so roughly 150 cells w/ 2-3 seeds each are now under grow lights. Tomatoes growing great; all pepper varieties appear to be a little slow out of the gate :/


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Forgot to mention that with the school semester wrapping up, I've had a little time to start pushing on upgrading my ham license to general class. Also, I bought Microsoft's Flight Simulator X on Steam for $13. I've been learning about the practicalities of start-up, take-off, flight, and landing in various aircraft. While it's certainly not formal instruction, it does provide some training...and it keeps me content until I have the time and money to get my license and a plane.


----------



## zimmy

Yesterday I bought three pallets of insulated door cutout panels from a Amish business north of me. The panels have white fiberglass on both sides with foam insulation sandwiched in between. My plan is to insulate the garage with these having fiberglass insulation between the studs and this over the studs. The white color will be bright with a certain amount of durability because of the fiberglass coating. He also sells these with tongue and grove at an additional cost.


----------



## Balls004

Today I picked up my new Ruger 10/22 Takedown Tactical rifle. I had the regular Tactical 10/22, but traded it in for the Takedown. Now I have a compact rifle that I can throw in just about any back pack and will have a suppressed rifle in addition to my concealed pistol. Plus, now I have backup iron sights, which I didn't with the plain Tactical model.


----------



## GAgal

Great choice! I have one and love it. Its a little tack driver.


----------



## Grimm

Cornmeal, lentils, shelf stable chocolate milk, salt, GF cereal, and another solar flood light. 

At the end of the weekend I'll be making another LT food storage order. Just need to talk with my folks to see what they can still eat.


----------



## ras1219como

Grimm said:


> Cornmeal, lentils, shelf stable chocolate milk, salt, GF cereal, and another solar flood light.
> 
> At the end of the weekend I'll be making another LT food storage order. Just need to talk with my folks to see what they can still eat.


Grimm if you don't mind me asking... which brand of shelf stable chocolate milk are you using? How is the taste?


----------



## Grimm

ras1219como said:


> Grimm if you don't mind me asking... which brand of shelf stable chocolate milk are you using? How is the taste?


Horizon and O Organics (Safeway brand) are the two we normally buy. They are decent. Better when chilled. Roo likes them better than the normal 2% shelf stable milk.

This trip I got the milk from Costco and it is Kirkland brand.


----------



## ras1219como

Thanks Grimm.


----------



## musketjim

Greenhouse frame together, it's just a small walk-in. It's in our garage seed trays started, some cucumbers, watermelon, broccoli and brussel sprouts. Will do more tomorrow. Used our gas points to pick up gas at 1.94/gal. Don't remember the last time it was under 2.00. Turkey laying pretty regularly now. Working on flash cards for our ancient language studies. Grandpa needs them as much or more than grandkids. :gaah:Gave out some homemade cheddar to friends and 1 wheel to our neighbors when I see them.


----------



## Freyadog

Did 183.00$ of storage last night. All but 3 egg cartons of chocolate covered marshmallows went into storage.


----------



## Gians

Genevieve said:


> FINALLY!!! finally after many many months of "nagging" hubby canceled the landline. we pay ( paid) almost $50 a month for the damn thing. Thats $600 a year! why have both a landline and a cell phone? its dumb and wasteful.
> 
> now for the stupid directv........................*can you hear the theme from Jaws?*


Son's have always questioned why I keep an analog land line, I figure it's just one more way to communicate in case the cells go down. It's an expense and we've blocked dozens of solicitor calls  but currently don't have any other backup for cell phones.


----------



## musketjim

Replanted what I had started in greenhouse. Dogs were playing in the garage and bumped some shelves. Puppies will be puppies I guess. Fried a couple turkeys for Easter at our house for extended family. Kind of a last minute thing. Didn't realize cooking oil was that expensive, that and propane. I still think it's the best way to cook turkeys. I guess we owe all of you Johnny Rebs for that one.


----------



## gebhardsdairy72

Got the Rake & Shovel out and started raking the gravel of thee edge of lawn and fixed a few badly scars on edge too..Spring fresh air & birds singing!! Love it. ☺


----------



## bigg777

I rounded out my fruit orchard with the addition of a couple Montmorency cherry trees. I still need to get them planted but I figured I'd wait until after this next 4 day rain front coming through S.E. PA.

I also scored a ridiculous "Emergency Prepardeness Kit" from Walmart. It is a medium-small plastic tote filled with 2 space blankets, 4 candles, 2 sternos, a headlamp, 4 hand warmers, 2 ponchos, a small bottle of water purification tabs, and 4 glow sticks. It was discounted from $39.95 down to $15.00, but rung up as $1.08, CHA CHING BABY!

Look for these in your local WallyWorld.


----------



## Grimm

Getting ready to place another order with our local nursery for more dwarf fruit trees and strawberry plants.

Placed an order for more LT FS yesterday. Working on using our wet FS and replacing with freeze-dried etc. Will be placing another order in the next week or two with a different company. I prefer getting the most bang for my FS buck so I have been shopping the sites, catalogs and sales. Augason Farms is having a 40% off sale on #10 cans. (Use "springsale" promo code)


----------



## hiwall

ordered yet another book on edible plants. You can eat almost everything except the rocks out here!


----------



## HardCider

Today we got a 190 ft deep well drilled. Static water level is 10-12 ft. We are excited about the new well. It's concealed in a little opening in the edge of the woods. From what we have read, we are leaning toward either a bison hand pump or a simple pump. Both have their strengths but I don't think we would go wrong with either one.


----------



## HardCider

Our old freezer is getting replaced at the house. We are thinking about painting it with roofing tar, burying it underground and using it as a small root cellar. Might have to drill and pipe in an air intake and out flow for venting


----------



## hiwall

> Static water level is 10-12 ft.


You could have a simple pitcher pump as a back up with the water level that high (or even as your primary).


----------



## smaj100

Say hello to our latest additions to the farm. We will be finishing the fencing this weekend and picking all 4 of them up next weekend. Very excited about fresh milk, butter and cream.. woohooooo


----------



## HardCider

That's awesome. I didn't realize goat milk had enough fat in it to make butter


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Six gallons of blackberry juice just went into the carboy. In a few days, I'll have wine...okay, mud-juice. But in 6-8 months, it'll have smoothed out, been racked off the lees a couple times, and been sweetened back up.


----------



## smaj100

HardCider said:


> That's awesome. I didn't realize goat milk had enough fat in it to make butter


It has some fat in it, just not like cows milk. It doesn't separate out the same and usually requires a cream separator (Centrifuge) to spin the cream from the milk. From everything i've read and seen you get about a pint of cream from 1 gallon of milk. The doe we are picking up is an alpine/nubian cross and is currently giving a little less than a 1/2 gallon while nursing her triplet kids. We are hoping for a gall a day +/-. :eyebulge:


----------



## SouthCentralUS

A local hardware store is closing and having a great sale. I got the last 2 multitool with led light for $3.05 each. Also got 2 water testers for $1.00 each. Received another rain diverter for the third water barrel and cubed 12 pounds of corned beef brisket that I bought last month and put in the freezer. That will be canned tomorrow.

I have several canned hams from Aldi's and never tried them so I used some for lunch today. Not bad for the price but I think I have enough.


----------



## LincTex

SouthCentralUS said:


> I have several canned hams from Aldi's and never tried them so I used some for lunch today. Not bad for the price but I think I have enough.


I like the cheap canned hams for "add-ins", like soups, egg salad sandwiches and pasta sauce. It's hard to eat canned ham by itself - just like trying to eat S.P.A.M. straight from the can.


----------



## smaj100

Come on Linc, I'm not even Hawaiin and there is nothing wrong with eating spam outta the can.  Now it goes down a lot nicer sliced, fried with some mayo and a slice of cheese....

I was beginning to think everyone had stopped prepping, thought I missed the memo.

Made a make shift pallet box in the back of the truck to make the 3hr trek to get our dairy goats tomm. Their new wooded pasture is all fenced in, and a temp pallet shelter until I can build a much nicer one for them. Picked up 3 adult laying hens this week, they are in isolation now. 9 babies moved into the social pen inside the run with the flock for some beak to beak time for a couple weeks. 6 eggs in the incubator at day 8.


----------



## hiwall

Got a little more silver today. Next up is a little more ammo.


----------



## tsrwivey

smaj100 said:


> I was beginning to think everyone had stopped prepping, thought I missed the memo.


I know I've been pretty busy working outside now that the weather is nice so I hadn't been posting much. I'd bet a lot of people are doing the same.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Since it is a cool, rainy day, I have 11 pints of corned beef brisket and 5 and 1/2 pints of smoked sausage in the canner. Perfect day for it.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

LincTex said:


> I like the cheap canned hams for "add-ins", like soups, egg salad sandwiches and pasta sauce. It's hard to eat canned ham by itself - just like trying to eat S.P.A.M. straight from the can.


I mixed it with some rehydrated cubed potatoes. Wasn't too bad.


----------



## headhunter

Grandma picked up a dozen cans of veggies and 8# of Yukon potatoes for seed potatoes. The farmers around here got into the fields on Thursday.
I purchased 7 boxes of 5- 20 ga #3 Buck for grandma's shotgun. The 2 3/4 inch shells each hold 20 pellets that are .25 caliber. She really likes having the 320 lumen tac light attached to the barrel so all she has to do is put the bright part of the light on target. Simple is better.
The chain saw is running, the weed whip is too; today the belly mower for the 4100 gets greased, sharpened, and mounted. The granddaughter was promised that when the mower was in place we'd get onto her 4-wheeler.


----------



## smaj100

Not really a super prep, made the wife an electric hand milker using one of those vacuum hand sealer machines with a couple cut down funnels to milk the goats. It needs some tweaking, but man does it drain some milk down fast. We have 1 nanny who is nursing triplets and we pulled a pint last night and another pint tonight. Once it was filtered and chilled I had some lastnight. Different from anything in the store but really yummy. We've got about 3 weeks and we'll pull the kids off then we should be pulling almost 1 gallon a day.

Hopefully we will close on the old house this coming week, then I can resume our normal preps and pick up a few new farm implements. Going to order a cream separator for the DW to help her get as much cream out of the goats milk for butter, cream and stuff.


----------



## Grimm

We ran to the store this evening. Just the normal dried beans/lentils, cornmeal, salt and sugar. Also grabbed some more baking powder and flavoring extracts.


----------



## Lake Windsong

I've been reading and acting on the book The Life-Changing Magic of Tidying Up. Keeping only the things around me that bring me joy is making my home my happy place. Swapping out some furniture and appliances (thanks to Craigslist and some good friends) for more useful pieces. And I put in a subscription box order for Ivy Kids. It's a new children's book every month (May is a book by Mem Fox) and a set of crafts themed to the book. It'll take away some guesswork and energy of creating some of the preschool curriculum for the little one.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Today I pulled my last 10 pounds of cornmeal out of short term storage and since there was a really good sale on it at the store, I bought 20 pounds. It is in mylar now to go into short term storage. 

I also bought 15 pounds of pork butt to make more sausage and 3 half gallons of half price grape juice to make jelly.


----------



## Freyadog

50# sugar, 10# salt, apple cider vinegar, ammo.


----------



## Grimm

Placed our monthly order for freeze dried long term food storage. Got some really good deals and the most bang for my buck. Because my order hit over $100 they threw in a free 3-day kit. (Code: MJB284 at Emergency Essentials) I'm going to toss that in the GHB in the car. 

Getting ready to place an order for more chicks. Had bad luck with one of the local "breeders". Her chicks have a high mortality rate due to inbreeding. Lesson learned.

Still waiting for the replacement coop to arrive...


----------



## Freyadog

2# cornstarch
1# salt
5 cans cream of chicken soup
16 cans tomato soup 
13# elbow macaroni
10# sugar
8 cans tuna
10#+ dry milk
2 bottles senior vitamins
1 can coffee

$300 safe


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Still waiting for the replacement coop to arrive...


Having one custom built?


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> Having one custom built?


No. I bought a prefab and have plans to customize it since I got a killer deal. We opened the box and some of the pieces were badly damaged. The seller is shipping a replacement. I just have to hang on to the damaged one for UPS for 10 days.


----------



## hiwall

Woot just had a sale on Sawyer Mini water filters for $12.99. I like them and though I had some I ordered more at that price. I just got my newest edible plant book- Sonoran Desert Food Plants and it is excellent.
http://www.amazon.com/Sonoran-Desert-Food-Plants-Deserts/dp/0977133362


----------



## HardCider

Planted a bunch of seed potatos out in our upper field. 

Bought a 100 gallon water tank to throw in the back of the pickup to water our fruit trees. 

Our bison hand pump, cylinder and pipe came in today. Our well ended up with a 6 foot static level from a 190 ft deep aquifer and according to our well driller is able to produce about 75 gallons /minute so even if we get electric and put in a submersible we will not draw out more than the well is capable of producing.

Still thinking about setting up a gutter and rain catchment off the barn roof. Even with a nice well it would feel good to have a 1000 gallons or so of fresh water around even if it's only used in the garden and for the animals


----------



## musketjim

Been awhile since I've posted. Various plants have sprouted in greenhouse. New natural gas line coming thru in front of our house, trees were cut on our easement so I had to hustle to get the wood moved next to our house to keep scavengers from grabbing it. Been purchasing insulation and plywood to take care of floor at BOL. Workouts are going big guns, nice to be lifting hard again.
Now I need to start work on a BOB which I've never been concerned with before, didn't feel a need. Now that a natural gas line is coming thru I need to be prepared for leaks and a need to bail.


----------



## Grimm

The rain we got at the end of the week and over the weekend filled our rain barrels. I need to add a few extra barrels so the overflow can be stored and not spill on the ground.


----------



## mariah2430

Got a new hand crank weather and amfm radio/flashlight/charging station from a local pawn shop for 5 dollars. Also picked up several packs of herb seeds and a few pumpkin and squash seed packs from the dollar store for 50cents. Also been working on my car emergency kit


----------



## Grimm

mariah2430 said:


> Also been working on my car emergency kit


That reminds me I got my recent order from Emergency Essentials that included one of their free 3-day kits.

The kit was not great but I figured it was a great addition to the GHB in the car. The multi knife in the kit was crap but it couldn't hurt to have it if the Leatherman in the GHB is lost or heaven forbid breaks! The bag the kit came in was not a cheap nylon bag like the kits from Wally World or Home Depot. It is made of a decent weight cordura and has PADDED shoulder straps.

I added a BPA free water bottle, Aquamira tabs, and an Ark III kit to the EE 3-day kit and tossed it in the car with the GHB. I figure the bag alone was better than what is in there now and the food/water was a bonus.

I want to beef it up to a 2-person 3-day kit for when there is only one person in the car and have a second 2-person 3-day kit to toss in there when the family is traveling together. Of course a bigger kit will be put in the car should we be going far from home and/or have the pups with us.


----------



## Padre

Bought a years supply of food from Emergency Essentials, some seeds, a few pairs of level III body armor, and some radios to be stored in an EM resistant box. Also...I have always wanted to cache supplies but never been able to bring myself to leave them (buried or hiden) where others could get to them. So I usually cache in places I own or can control...in that spirit I just rented a small climate controled storage unit for some prepps along my bug out route.

My biggest prep update is that I am finally getting myself back in shape. I have lost all the weight I gained intge last 10 years of sitting behind a desk, am walking 4-5 times a week and have started Krav Maga.


----------



## timmie

bought 20 dozen eggs for pickled eggs for hubby and 25 boxes cereal to vacuum seal.


----------



## HardCider

Got my bison hand pump shipped the other day. Hope to get it installed this Sunday. Bought a broadfork for working ground on a small scale. Would like to get a scythe and a couple cross cut saws as well. We have been picking up old school hand tools for out at the farm. Wouldn't mind some day getting a draft horse, mule or oxen but I doubt we will go that far. That's a whole other skill set.


----------



## smaj100

Our chicks started hatching out lastnight, 1 before bed and 3 more this morning when we woke up. 1 has started to break out and 2 more are playing possum (we hope).


----------



## musketjim

Picked up a nice single shot .410 and a box of shells from a friend for a good price. Picked up a lot more building materials to upgrade the BOL. Combined various discounts and saved 20%. Rivers are starting to open up, will pull out boat as rest of backyard snow melts. Putting in miles on my bicycle.Watching a documentary on Ernest Shackleton that I haven't seen before. I'm enjoying an Alaskan spring while watching an Antarctic documentary.:scratch A change of pace since I've been watching World War I documentaries. 

"The whole world sucks, America sucks a lot less and Alaska don't suck at all"


----------



## Freyadog

Getting all dental work done. ASAP.


----------



## smaj100

Made butter for the 1st time tonight with cream from our goats milk. It was so easy and taste so much better than store bought. It's awesome......


----------



## headhunter

Re packed the get home bag. (Eldest went to the Great State of Texas for work for three weeks. Seems to have too little time to build her own bag-works retail -normalcy bias- sales on upswing.
Ordered a holster from Simply Rugged. A pancake design three slot. Cut spare barrel for Wingmaster to 21". (Eighteen inches legal remember to measure from bolt face.)
Ordered and received 6 germane books from Amazon. (The Outdoor Life book on survival was a disappointment.
When I was removing the blades from the belly mower to sharpen , found I neglected to use a release coating. 120# of air wrecked the head on one carriage bolt . Had the son-in-law bring over his Mig welder and weld a larger nut on. The tank had less than 100# of air but the carriage bolt came off. Gee, JD only charged $8.07 for a new one. All back together, sharpened, and bolts coated before replacing.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I bought a mini folding stove and a couple cans of Sterno. Granted, it's not much, but I now have some means of cooking without electricity. Also, I'm rebuilding my emergency fund by putting another $80 toward that, and another $20 toward my tire replacement fund. I'm making pretty rapid progress toward both. I figure that by the end of this year I should reach my $1,000 emergency fund goal.


----------



## Balls004

Match rained out today, no problem. Went to visit my daughter who's working her way through college (with lot's of help from mom and dad) and she's working.

Ended up at the local hunting store and got more primers and powder. 

It was a good day, even though nothing went as planned!


----------



## Grimm

Ran to the market for some minor fresh foods and some items for preps. Dried beans, lentils, bottle of GF bbq sauce I use in meatloaf, GF pasta, flat of water bottles, Roo fodder and pesto.

K worked on clearing the garage so we can move the brooder in there. Tomorrow I am getting the casters for the brooder to make moving it easier. Hopefully we can get it painted when we are done with it for the season.


----------



## tsrwivey

Mainly been buying books. My new ones are MiniFarming self sufficiency on 1/4 acreby Markham, Perennial Vegetables by Toensmeier, How to Grow Native Plants of Texas and the Southwest by Nokes, The Weekend Homesteader: A Twelve-Month Guide to Self-Sufficiency by Hess & Raising Rabbits by Kanable. There's another one on herbals that Cotton recommended I think, but it's at the property & I don't recall the name offhand. Lots of reading & note taking!


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Got another rain barrel put in and got another spigot for one of the first barrels. Made a Sam's Club run for a truck load of paper goods and large jars of spices. Received in the mail yesterday a 55 pack of Bic lighters from Amazon.


----------



## Grimm

tsrwivey said:


> Mainly been buying books. My new ones are MiniFarming self sufficiency on 1/4 acreby Markham, Perennial Vegetables by Toensmeier, How to Grow Native Plants of Texas and the Southwest by Nokes, The Weekend Homesteader: A Twelve-Month Guide to Self-Sufficiency by Hess & Raising Rabbits by Kanable. There's another one on herbals that Cotton recommended I think, but it's at the property & I don't recall the name offhand. Lots of reading & note taking!


I have the Weekend Homesteader! I like it. We already do a bit of those things but it never hurts to have a reminder when you forget.


----------



## HardCider

Picked up a little ammo  and a load of rice


----------



## Tacitus

Stopped prepping for SHTF, and started prepping more for mere economic crisis/bank closures. Most of my spare cash has gone to precious metals for the past 6 months...mostly silver, since I pretty much can't afford gold, and I'm not willing to sit on the cash while I build up enough for gold...maybe that will happen later.

PM prepping makes for boring posts, though. "Bought some more silver today." Ho hum.


----------



## LincTex

headhunter said:


> ...wrecked the head on one carriage bolt . Had the son-in-law bring over his Mig welder and weld a larger nut on.


Carriage bolts don't have a hex head, they look like this:


----------



## headhunter

All I can say is "brain fart", sorry 'bout that. The manual for the 54" deck refers to it as a "cap screw".


----------



## musketjim

First trip to bol with boat. Hauled a lot of lumber and started to insulate and upgrade
floor. My rat traps finally nailed a squirrel.


----------



## jimLE

*i got a camping stove.2 propane cylinders for it.and a little cooking set for it the other day..i already tried them out,on a lil camping trip.and they work great...*


----------



## LincTex

jimLE said:


> *i got a camping stove.2 propane cylinders for it.and a little cooking set for it the other day..i already tried them out,on a lil camping trip.and they work great...*


I have very similar stove. I heated my B-O-L all winter long on about 40 lbs of propane - one burner only, turned all the way down. I use the adapter hose to kook to a 20lb (or larger) grill tank.

My stove has never seen a little 1lb. bottle in its life!


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> I have very similar stove. I heated my B-O-L all winter long on about 40 lbs of propane - one burner only, turned all the way down. I use the adapter hose to kook to a 20lb (or larger) grill tank.
> 
> My stove has never seen a little 1lb. bottle in its life!


I have one very similar that I used many years for melting lead for casting bullets, I don't remember ever cooking with it. I also used the adapter for 20 lb. tanks. I finally bought a good Lee melting pot, works so much better having the bottom fill spout.


----------



## jimLE

*thats the next thing i plan on doing,when it comes to the stove....that be getting the adaptor line and the 20LD tank..then i'll get another tank time 2 time.untill i have at least 5 of them..*


----------



## LincTex

jimLE said:


> ....that be getting the adaptor line and the 20LB tank..then i'll get another tank time 2 time.untill i have at least 5 of them..


I get old nasty looking ones for free and trade them in on a filled one with a new valve.

BTW = the "filled" 20lb tanks only get 15lbs put in them. It's a rip-off buying pre-filled tanks - - - but it's worth it in the long run because propane refillers can legally fill good tanks with the new valves on them.


----------



## Viking

Yeah, we used to go a lot longer before changing out tanks before the new safety valve law, now we get between 4 1/2 to 4 3/4 gallons depending on where the cut off valve is set. We run our kitchen stove off of the 20 pounders and since we don't use the oven they generally last about three months.


----------



## LincTex

Viking said:


> Yeah, we used to go a lot longer before changing out tanks before the new safety valve law, now we get between 4 1/2 to 4 3/4 gallons depending on where the cut off valve is set. We run our kitchen stove off of the 20 pounders and since we don't use the oven they generally last about three months.


I fill mine from either an inverted 100lb tank or from a 250 gallon bulk tank. I never weigh them to see how much they took. The WC on a 20lb tank is 48, so divide by 8 (8lbs per gallon water) and that gives 6.

80% of six is a 4.8 gallons, which is what 20lb tank is supposed to hold when filled to capacity.


----------



## jimLE

LincTex said:


> I get old nasty looking ones for free and trade them in on a filled one with a new valve.
> 
> BTW = the "filled" 20lb tanks only get 15lbs put in them. It's a rip-off buying pre-filled tanks - - - but it's worth it in the long run because propane refillers can legally fill good tanks with the new valves on them.


i hear that a person can get a line,to run from the primary propane tank for the home.to the 20LB tanks.and refill them that way..in which i plan on looking into as well..on account they'll be lots of propane tanks just waiting to be emptyed..


----------



## hiwall

> i hear that a person can get a line,to run from the primary propane tank for the home.to the 20LB tanks.and refill them that way..


No. It only works if you can draw from the BOTTOM of the big tank. The lines run from normal tanks to the house do not contain any liquid. That's why in Linc's post he said he turned the 100# tank upside down to fill other tanks.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Been pulling stumps and fixing the brakes (bled brakes ... can't find the leak yet because it leaked down over the winter) and charging system (bad regulator and blown fuse link - replaced with a 50 amp breaker) on my pickup.


----------



## smaj100

Finally closed on our old house that has been under contract for almost 3 months. Geez we needed that equity... Now back to prepping.

Picked up 6 fruit trees today, Rural King has 20% off all fruit trees this weekend. We picked up 4 apple, 2 cherry and 2 pear trees.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

The brain preps will never end but this stage of it will come to a close on Monday morning. I'll officially be a college graduate with a degree in Biology. The search for a career in my field is in full gear.
Also, I have some exciting news. We'll be prepping for one more come this fall.  We can feel little kicks and everything.


----------



## Balls004

ContinualHarvest said:


> The brain preps will never end but this stage of it will come to a close on Monday morning. I'll officially be a college graduate with a degree in Biology. The search for a career in my field is in full gear.
> Also, I have some exciting news. We'll be prepping for one more come this fall.  We can feel little kicks and everything.


Congratulations CH! It doesn't get any better than that! I still remember how it felt to feel my daughter kicking and the excitement of seeing her the very first time. It just gets better from there!


----------



## mojo4

Picked up lots of wine and liquor cause...... for trading! Or for a drinkypoo in the apocalypse! I also found a LESS storehouse. So I went there but they were closed. I have never been to one so I definitely want to check it out. I also picked up some wine racks off Craigslist for 10 bucks each. They are metal racks and hold 45 bottles each. Now I need to pick up more wine! I was storing the bottles standing up so it will be better now that I have racks to lay them on their side. Target had free first aid kits if you bought 3 medical products. So we loaded up on band aids, sting free wound wash (for the kiddos..... daddy can take the peroxide pain!) and antibiotic ointment. I loaded them up with over the counter meds and now I have a great kit in all my cars.


----------



## mojo4

I meant a LDS storehouse...... not less. Damn autocorrect!


----------



## Foreverautumn

ContinualHarvest said:


> The brain preps will never end but this stage of it will come to a close on Monday morning. I'll officially be a college graduate with a degree in Biology. The search for a career in my field is in full gear.
> Also, I have some exciting news. We'll be prepping for one more come this fall.  We can feel little kicks and everything.


[LIBTARD MODE=ON]
AAAAAAAARGH! NOOOOOO!!! vract: Why, oh WHY would ANYONE EVER want to bring another hungry mouth to feed into this sexist, bigoted, racist, homophobes world!? vract:vract:vract:
[LIBTARD MODE = OFF]

All libtard jokes aside, yes, it IS another mouth to feed, but what lizards CONVENIENTLY leave out is in addition to that, it'seems ALSO another pair of hands to work (so, at worst, it'seems a wash). But wait! There'should more! In addiction to all that, it's also *Another mind to help solve problems!*


----------



## Foreverautumn

I just put back another $20 towards my tire fund, and another $80 toward my emergency fund, which is about 40% funded now.


----------



## zimmy

I have acquired this 10 ton portable hydraulic power unit that can pull, push, spread, bend, and almost anything else that a person would need to do on a doomstead property.


----------



## Lcspecial

I just joined the site. I started prepping a few years ago. I currently am forced to sell my home in Michigan. I joined cause of not knowing how or where to sell a army truck I own. The army #M235A2.. Or deuce an half. The reason I bought the truck is because it's a multi fuel engine, meaning any petroleum product can be used as fuel as is, no processing needed. I need to sell for $$ to find new home


----------



## Grimm

Lcspecial said:


> I just joined the site. I started prepping a few years ago. I currently am forced to sell my home in Michigan. I joined cause of not knowing how or where to sell a army truck I own. The army #M235A2.. Or deuce an half. The reason I bought the truck is because it's a multi fuel engine, meaning any petroleum product can be used as fuel as is, no processing needed. I need to sell for $$ to find new home


List it in the want/for sale section of the forum. This is the thread to talk about recent additions to our preps.


----------



## Freyadog

Another 100ft of clear plastic, duct tape, staples, bleach, cat litter, super glue, dawn, kitchen trash bags, lawn bags, Carmex, borax, washing soda.


----------



## musketjim

zimmy said:


> I have acquired this 10 ton portable hydraulic power unit that can pull, push, spread, bend, and almost anything else that a person would need to do on a doomstead property.


Doomstead? First time I've heard that. Way cool.


----------



## Freyadog

Added peanut butter, jelly, spam, tuna, butter, cream of mushroom soup. A dab at a time but gett'n' 'er done.


----------



## musketjim

New floor completed in kitchen at BOL. Garden started here at house. Picked up some Brenneke slugs for the .410. Been putting in extra hours to make a couple extra bucks. Heading to BOL for weekend to start floor in living room and to get garden and barley in.


----------



## Tacitus

Bought some more silver yesterday. Ho hum.

Also, spent some time going through past posts in this thread. I have learned (and forgotten) so much here.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Getting ready for a hysterectomy on Tuesday, so got lots of cleaning and stuff to do. Won't be able to do much for six weeks at least.

Yesterday I canned the beets from the garden and today it is chicken and chicken broth.


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> Getting ready for a hysterectomy on Tuesday, so got lots of cleaning and stuff to do. Won't be able to do much for six weeks at least.


I hope all goes well and you have a speedy recovery.

My mom had this done when I was in my teens- 20 years ago. She had issues with cysts and ridiculously heavy periods (2-3 weeks at a time). I have a feeling I'll be getting it done as well in 10 years.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Thanks Grimm. They have come a long way in the last few years. I will be operated on by a robot.


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> Thanks Grimm. They have come a long way in the last few years. I will be operated on by a robot.


Really?!

Are you having a full or partial hysterectomy?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Full hysterectomy.


----------



## Grimm

SouthCentralUS said:


> Full hysterectomy.


Enjoy the hormone swing! My dad and I were climbing the walls dealing with my mom's adjustment period after her surgery. The mood swings...! They can kill...!


----------



## smaj100

Finally with the help of my two sons, we got the telephone pole up and sunk in it's hole and got our small wind turbine attached to it and wired up to the solar system. Now for some wind. I'll get some pics tomm in the daylight.


----------



## musketjim

SouthCentralUS said:


> Getting ready for a hysterectomy on Tuesday, so got lots of cleaning and stuff to do. Won't be able to do much for six weeks at least.
> 
> Yesterday I canned the beets from the garden and today it is chicken and chicken broth.


Good luck and heal well.
Started living room floor at BOL. Garden tilled at BOL, even the wife admitted that 7 years of hard work have paid off with some good looking dirt.:kiss:Had some folks visit with a beautiful SCAR .308, I don't have any black guns, so it was nice to run one. First time since I retired. And to think I was happy to pick up a nice .410.:laugh: Potatoes, asparagus and strawberries planted at BOL, rest of garden going in next weekend, pumpkins and tomatoes, cucumbers in here at house. Left seeds at BOL so need to pick some up today. Tweaked my elbow last week in gym so lifting is out for a couple weeks. A lot of stuff is hard to do with one arm, glad I have 2.


----------



## Tacitus

Bought some more silver today after the 30 cent drop.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up 4 new chicks today, I don't carry as many chickens as most folks do. Peas and beans planted today.


----------



## musketjim

Went to the big city, picked up a tankless propane water heater for BOL, beginner archery kit for grandkids, case of .410 and some specialized self defense loads, knife sharpener always trying new kinds as I'm not a very good sharpener, also picked up an adapter to change coleman fuel stove to small bottle propane.:cheers: Super insulated floor done at BOL, wife did a super job:2thumb: as my arm is still bothering me so I was pretty much broke d**k throughout the laying of the floor. So frustrating:brickwall:. Heading back to BOL in a couple days to stay for a week and a half to get garden and barley in. Grandkids going with. We'll work on archery, ancient language code, archery, hitting a baseball and fishing:droolie:. A lot for a week or so and we'll work on more later.


----------



## tsrwivey

Planted a few medicinals I got from my friends garden. Walked around the property with my master gardener friend & identified some useful native plants. Took pictures of some she couldn't identify to research later.


----------



## Freyadog

Our 52 week storage plan calls for wheat this week. Since we have A Lot of wheat berries stored for this week we chose canned fruit.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> Our 52 week storage plan calls for wheat this week. Since we have A Lot of wheat berries stored for this week we chose canned fruit.


We don't eat wheat in 99% of its forms so I chose peas and tomatoes this week. I will be adding more wheat in the future for sprouting and the chickens to forage wheat grass in the winter.


----------



## timmie

2 -20 pound propane tanks [free] planted some habenero peppers and pumpkin


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Will be ordering a fishing kayak shortly. As funding allows, I will try to get a couple more. 

If the roadways are impossible to travel on, then these lightweight kayaks have proven to be able to navigate well in even shallow waters.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Foreverautumn said:


> [LIBTARD MODE=ON]
> AAAAAAAARGH! NOOOOOO!!! vract: Why, oh WHY would ANYONE EVER want to bring another hungry mouth to feed into this sexist, bigoted, racist, homophobes world!? vract:vract:vract:
> [LIBTARD MODE = OFF]
> 
> All libtard jokes aside, yes, it IS another mouth to feed, but what lizards CONVENIENTLY leave out is in addition to that, it'seems ALSO another pair of hands to work (so, at worst, it'seems a wash). But wait! There'should more! In addiction to all that, it's also *Another mind to help solve problems!*


I keep joking with my wife about how our oldest son is already more knowledgeable than his science teacher this year.


----------



## Grimm

Placed our monthly LTFS order. Peas and tomatoes. Yum.

Grabbed some lantern mantles, stainless steel cups for the bobs, led flash lights, and freeze dried ice cream sandwiches for Roo's bob. I also grabbed a pair of Sterno 100 hour candles on sale.


----------



## Genevieve

been gardening, dehydrating greens for my powder to use in cooking and smoothies, recycled some metal we've been collecting for months and bought some diesel fuel and stabilizer, just received an army portable toilet, hubby had a sub contractor buy him a pair of combat boots at a PX and give them to him. He liked them so much he went online and bought another pair ( so really he got a BOGO lol). had the engine of my trimmer/mower blow ( I told hubby it was leaking oil but he used it anyways and the motor ceased up. smh) so he went down to a northern tools store nearby and bought another one for $90 ( a good example of why you keep some cash on hand for emergencies)


----------



## musketjim

Ordered power cable and antenna for old cb a friend gave me. Now that floors are done, I'm starting on some comm. setups. Nothing fancy tho. We already have a cell phone booster, and vhf marine radios. Next will be the cb setup and local tv setup. Not really interested in HAM right now. My CCRane radio has ham reception. I have a friend who will help me test it this weekend with his HAM radio. Hopefully I'll receive. Postponed trip to BOL one more day. Supposed to be a yucky day tomorrow. With 4 young grandkids, some baby chicks, 2 old dogs and a sore arm what could possibly go wrong on a cold wet miserable 45 minute boat ride?:teehee: Discretion is the better part of valor. Thurs. is supposed to be a much better day.


----------



## sgtusmc98

mike_dippert said:


> Been working on both vehicles, long overdue maintainence. They're both potential BOV's, depending on the circumstances.
> Honda received a new head gasket, after a couple years of slowly failing. By far the most intensive repair I've done. It runs strong now, but idles funny. Symptoms indicate a faulty IACV, but could just be the computer relearning how to operate. Apparently that can take a few hundred miles. Going to dig into that tonight.
> Jeep is finally getting some fine tuning after a suspension swap in January. The rear driveshaft is getting a rebuild also. I can't wait until both our vehicles are at 100% at the same time. If only there were more hours in the day.
> 
> Also doing more research on aquaponics and permaculture in general. Going to be setting up a simple 10g aquarium system with herbs and goldfish. We can't have a large or outdoor system here, so I'm just aiming to educate myself on their operation. Eventually I'd like to have a large greenhouse system for producing fruits, veggies, and fish.


Sometimes I don't feel it is possible to have all vehicles at 100%  . My wife's car has spine issue that I think is the pcv, normally an easy fix but on her car (Ford escape) you pretty much have to take everything off the engine in front of the block, like the throttle body, injector rail and the splash guards under the car along with what seems like most of the wiring harness and other stuff.
My f350 picked up a weird vibration, found a going bad bearing on the front left wheel, replaced the hub bearing assembly, better but didn't fix problem, found bad u-joint and replaced, much better but still needs aligned, only one guy with in 40 miles of me can do alignments and he doesn't like to work on that truck. 4 wheel drive is out (again) $700 later and the dealership still can't find the problem, I had to leave so it was held up there but exceptionally aggravating!


----------



## Freyadog

This weeks storage addition is 8 cans of tomato soup, can of coffee and a large lox of Lipton tea that we had a free coupon for.


----------



## zombieresponder

sgtusmc98 said:


> Sometimes I don't feel it is possible to have all vehicles at 100%  . My wife's car has spine issue that I think is the pcv, normally an easy fix but on her car (Ford escape) you pretty much have to take everything off the engine in front of the block, like the throttle body, injector rail and the splash guards under the car along with what seems like most of the wiring harness and other stuff.
> My f350 picked up a weird vibration, found a going bad bearing on the front left wheel, replaced the hub bearing assembly, better but didn't fix problem, found bad u-joint and replaced, much better but still needs aligned, only one guy with in 40 miles of me can do alignments and he doesn't like to work on that truck. 4 wheel drive is out (again) $700 later and the dealership still can't find the problem, I had to leave so it was held up there but exceptionally aggravating!


Last saturday I installed a new ham radio in my jeep. Sunday morning, the wife, kid and I got in it with the intention of going out for breakfast. As soon as I started it up, I knew something was terribly wrong. I killed it and we took the wife's car. Later that afternoon, I popped the hood of the jeep for a look and found the #4 injector wire chewed in two by a :rant: mouse. The positive wire for my new ham radio had also been chewed on. Took me about an hour to disassemble things, solder in some splice wire, etc. and get it back together. I bought a case of mouse poison a couple of days later, put some in a pvc pipe(to keep anything else from getting it) and tossed it under the jeep.

The weekend before last, I replaced the timing chain, timing cover gasket, oil pump, oil pan gasket, alternator, harmonic balancer(which had failed, leaving me stranded 20 miles from home) and I forget what else. A few days prior to that, the wife's car was down with a failed temp sensor and failed electric cooling fan.

For preps, we bought two new inverters and a couple of spring loaded center punches earlier. I also picked up a white gas coleman lantern for $5 and an old jerry can for $10 at a flea market.


----------



## musketjim

At BOL grandkids shot bow, slingshot, and air rifle. Last saskatoon plants in. Tankless water heater connected and rdy for test run and lawn mower rdy also for tomorrow. Hot tub filled and insulated floors finally done. Garden all in at bol, peas, beans, beets, carrots onions radishes and amaranth. Shot a bunch of squirrels.


----------



## mojo4

Made a run to the local LDS cannery. Picked up some grub at great prices. Also went to cabelas and actually found .22 ammo in stock! It was expensive supposed match grade stuff so I left it alone. Still nice to see some though. Almost like seeing deer after a hard winter!


----------



## kemps

I didnt do too much so far, not feeling well. Hopefully gonna pick up a reasonably priced dehydrator today, working on the groccery list for next week, gonna hit cvs for some free tp (ec from prescriptions) as well as some cheap shampoo and paper towels. Also hopefully gonna get a free mini grill and cooler. Crossing my fingers. Requested some free samples (shampoo, meds, fem products etc). The only thing that beats cheap is free.


----------



## jimLE

went and did our monthly shopping for the month.and in the process,i got a 8 cup coffee percolator for camping out...in which it'll be great during power outages as well..also got 64 ounce jug of lamp oil for my oil lamps.and 2 long stem lighters..


----------



## tsrwivey

Picked up four brand new tiki torches off the swap boards for less than half price & bought some citronella oil to go with them. Picked up a few more medicinal plants from my friend.


----------



## Archer15

Got a MSR 6 Liter Dromedary hydration bag and purification tablets.


----------



## jimLE

tsrwivey said:


> Picked up four brand new tiki torches off the swap boards for less than half price & bought some citronella oil to go with them. Picked up a few more medicinal plants from my friend.


tiki torches are great to have..especially when mosquitoes are bad out..


----------



## tsrwivey

jimLE said:


> tiki torches are great to have..especially when mosquitoes are bad out..


With all the rain we've had combined with being close the river, the mosquitoes are ridiculous right now.


----------



## kemps

Never thought of tiki torches. That is a great idea! I officially got a dehydrator now (I am super excited) and also got some cheap hard candies I can put away. Doing more research and searching freebies. I sadly missed the local free market this month but am gonna do all I can to hit it next month. You can get some awesome stuff there!


----------



## Grimm

Got all the wood for the new coop and run. The coop will hold 16 hens with plenty of room and the run will hold 25. We only have the the 3 hens and 5 chicks but I have heard about chicken math so I want to be ready.


----------



## HardCider

Put up a big area of 4 ft stockade fence for some chickens and lambs. Saw a wild hen turkey with a bunch of poults out at the farm today


----------



## jimLE

tsrwivey said:


> With all the rain we've had combined with being close the river, the mosquitoes are ridiculous right now.


the little chain on one of my torches came lose.so im able to take that tiki torch into the garage,and use it there,for when ever the mosquitoes are bad in there.


----------



## TheLazyL

Got a good deal on a trail cam. Always wanted one. Spypoint Smart 8. With sales tax and shipping, cost was $101.

Now I can see which direction that nightly visiting bandit (****) comes from. Planning on a surprise and relocating it (about 2 feet under). 

And there is the back trial into my property that has random foot prints. I'm planning on another surprise. 

And for SHTF, as long as I can keep the batteries recharge, it will help gather intel.


----------



## musketjim

Dodged hail and thunderstorms barley finally in, and mowed front yard.


----------



## kemps

Got some meds and first aid at wally world and got a few flashlights for cheap.


----------



## Grimm

Got a new tarp and a mister for the chicken coop. It will be used by us as well but my main concern was to lower the temperature of the coop and run when it gets in to the nineties like it did today. There are only sooooo many ice cubes I can toss in their water and what about the times I have to run out and get sidetracked. I don't want to lose any of my hens to the heat.


----------



## kemps

Grimm, I thought when you said mister you meant a male so I was gonna say "I bet he's a ladies man" I either fail or totally rocked it. Not sure....


----------



## Grimm

kemps said:


> Grimm, I thought when you said mister you meant a male so I was gonna say "I bet he's a ladies man" I either fail or totally rocked it. Not sure....


Water mister...


----------



## zombieresponder

Worked on cleaning up the tanks of some white gas Coleman lanterns I've picked up cheap. I've got five or six and only one is currently operational.  Need to get some replacement parts in hand before I do a complete disassembly and cleaning.


----------



## sgtusmc98

I have mixed emotions on this but I did it anyway and hopefully won't offend anyone here too bad. Where I live is a welfare society and where I work (public school) there are do gooders that bring lots of food in for the kids in order to grow the entitlement belief system and create government zombie slaves of the system and destroy all hope of a future for our kids, but any way there was so much left over that I had to get rid of I probably gained three months of food over this past year, it would suck but either mixed with other stuff, barter, or to stay alive, other than the bins it was free to me!


----------



## tsrwivey

sgtusmc98 said:


> I have mixed emotions on this but I did it anyway and hopefully won't offend anyone here too bad. Where I live is a welfare society and where I work (public school) there are do gooders that bring lots of food in for the kids in order to grow the entitlement belief system and create government zombie slaves of the system and destroy all hope of a future for our kids, but any way there was so much left over that I had to get rid of I probably gained three months of food over this past year, it would suck but either mixed with other stuff, barter, or to stay alive, other than the bins it was free to me!


Any leftovers should have been taken to the food pantry. It's not yours, it wasn't given to you, you didn't earn it. That's theft, pure & simple. Take it to the food pantry. Seems like you may have caught the entitlement mind set. Did I say take it to the food pantry? You are better than this & you will not prosper from it.

If you're not at peace doing something, it's probably not the right thing to do. Imagine this being on the news, would you be embarrassed?


----------



## sgtusmc98

True that can still be done


----------



## sgtusmc98

Not defending what I did but all the rest was thrown away, from other rooms and it couldn't go back to where it came from


----------



## sgtusmc98

I don't expect anyone to understand the quantity we had to deal with, you can only try and force it to go home so much, you can only sneak it in back packs so many times. I hated seeing the waste from it or from lunch. I gave it out to all that would take and some that wouldn't. I guess my "!" At the end wasn't appropriate but at the end of the day with out making a 3 hour drive to another food bank the options were garbage or find a use for it. As far as my entitlement I turn down federal grant money for use on the homestead, shop locally at elevated prices, do volunteer work and donate money to some good organizations. Skimming off the top is not what I do, but I don't like waste of any kind either.


----------



## hiwall

> I don't like waste of any kind


One of the things I live by!


----------



## Viking

sgtusmc98 said:


> I don't expect anyone to understand the quantity we had to deal with, you can only try and force it to go home so much, you can only sneak it in back packs so many times. I hated seeing the waste from it or from lunch. I gave it out to all that would take and some that wouldn't. I guess my "!" At the end wasn't appropriate but at the end of the day with out making a 3 hour drive to another food bank the options were garbage or find a use for it. As far as my entitlement I turn down federal grant money for use on the homestead, shop locally at elevated prices, do volunteer work and donate money to some good organizations. Skimming off the top is not what I do, but I don't like waste of any kind either.


Don't be so quick to judge sgtusmc98, I worked for the local school district for twenty years, custodial/maintenance, I tried many times through the years to get things donated and a lot of times it was "just to far to come and get it", a lot of times it ended up in the dumpster, bosses orders. Dealing with school district mentalities is about like dealing with entitlement programs that were pushed on the district, often extremely wasteful. One time the district thought it would be a wonderful thing to get a "Global education" by installing two satellite, two way systems, for the elementary and the high school at a cost of over $30,000 only to find that the kids would have to come in to use them at odd hours due to time zone differences. As far as I know the to fiberglass antennas may still be laying under the trees in back of the high school, and this is just one small school district that graduates way under a hundred students per year, 16 year before last. Think of the waste nation wide.


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> Don't be so quick to judge sgtusmc98, I worked for the local school district for twenty years, custodial/maintenance, I tried many times through the years to get things donated and a lot of times it was "just to far to come and get it", a lot of times it ended up in the dumpster, bosses orders. Dealing with school district mentalities is about like dealing with entitlement programs that were pushed on the district, often extremely wasteful. One time the district thought it would be a wonderful thing to get a "Global education" by installing two satellite, two way systems, for the elementary and the high school at a cost of over $30,000 only to find that the kids would have to come in to use them at odd hours due to time zone differences. As far as I know the to fiberglass antennas may still be laying under the trees in back of the high school, and this is just one small school district that graduates way under a hundred students per year, 16 year before last. Think of the waste nation wide.


My mom's school district bought a bunch of ipads when they first came out to be used by the students in the classrooms. They also thought it would be a good idea to allow them to check them out for home use for those that didn't have internet or a home computer.

The program lasted one month before the ipads were not returned or broken in the classrooms. The local pawn shops had the district on speed dial when the parents would try to pawn the ipads for drug/booze money.

Most of them had histories that showed adult sites and other non child friendly sites were viewed.

My mom kept them locked in one of her cabinets and never allowed them to come out at all. She was the only teacher who was able to turn in the class set still in the boxes.


----------



## hiwall

Our local school district who constantly beg for more money and say how they can hardly give the kids a decent education with the small amount of money they have, spent over $30,000 on an electronic reader board sign to place out near the highway. The sign almost always just flashes "Drive Safely". How does that help the kids learn?


----------



## Grimm

hiwall said:


> Our local school district who constantly beg for more money and say how they can hardly give the kids a decent education with the small amount of money they have, spent over $30,000 on an electronic reader board sign to place out near the highway. The sign almost always just flashes "Drive Safely". How does that help the kids learn?


My graduating class from high school raised the funds to buy one of those for our high school. It isn't always coming out of the budget when schools gets "gadgets" like this. Plus the voters will approve building and renovation funds for the public schools. The money is pulled from other programs and given to the districts to use. The money HAS to be used or it magically goes away. K has worked on a bunch of additions for some of the schools out here.


----------



## HardCider

Picked up 4 Khaki Campbell ducklings and 8 Red Star chickens today and picking up a .308 tomorrow.


----------



## mojo4

tsrwivey said:


> Any leftovers should have been taken to the food pantry. It's not yours, it wasn't given to you, you didn't earn it. That's theft, pure & simple. Take it to the food pantry. Seems like you may have caught the entitlement mind set. Did I say take it to the food pantry? You are better than this & you will not prosper from it.
> 
> If you're not at peace doing something, it's probably not the right thing to do. Imagine this being on the news, would you be embarrassed?


Free to one free to all. If the local food bank wants it they should send a truck and some guys. Besides, most of that grub probably came from a food bank anyway and most all of that is pretty close or past the expiration date and I doubt they would want it anyway. Keep it and enjoy it since it was destined for the local landfill and not the dinner table!


----------



## sgtusmc98

Anyway, thanks to those that chimed in with insight, this thread needs to get back where it should be. Raspberries are kicking butt, hope to pick up a dehydrator on Saturday so we can dehydrate some raspberries and apples!


----------



## smaj100

Everything is in the garden finally. Made some cages for the maters out of some welded wire fencing. almost 40 mater plants in the ground. Fruit tree's going in the ground in the morning, workers should be here early to start DW's covered front porch.


----------



## Genevieve

So far I've picked 5 quarts of tart cherries from my older tree this morning. The younger one didn't put out but a handful and they were puny but the tree did help pollinate my older one so....
I have another day or two to wait for the rest to ripen

I plan on making cherry jam but need to get the outdoor kitchen cleaned up better. I did one side( table/prep area) so I could move the dehydrators out there but need to do the cooking and sink areas

everything is in the ground or planters and growing well. Have the first small peppers and zucchini showing. also tiny tomatoes. its time to pull the spinach.


----------



## kemps

I went and got 2 12 packs of tp from cvs with extra bucks so they were free. The one bonus to being on a ton of meds, free preps.


----------



## Freyadog

This week is sugar, creamer and dawn detergent.


----------



## notyermomma

Tomorrow morning I pick up my first installment from my local CSA. Its a farm just a few blocks away from my home, owned by the local food bank, cultivated by kids and volunteer adult mentors. Kids learn important gardening and business skills. All the proceeds fund the food bank, and I get local organic produce. Woot!

I already know its going to be more food than I know what to do with. It's intentional- it'll force me to eat lots of veggies. Better still, now that I know how to can, I hope it'll add up to a year's worth of food which would be a bargain.


----------



## recon-1

Inventory as always!


----------



## hiwall

Bought some 12 ga 00-buck ammo today cheap, I don't own a 12 ga but I sometimes use the big BB's in 00 buck to load into .32 ammo for plinking loads (and good for rabbits!).
I bought an old Remington hunting knife today because I liked the size of it and it was very reasonable at $15 (like I need another knife).


----------



## HardCider

Bought another fillet knife, 20 lbs. of dried beans, and fodder for some of my tools


----------



## Grimm

Went to costco. The price of eggs went up to $15 for 5 dozen eggs. Last time we bought eggs they were $7 for 5 dozen.

We also grabbed some more chicken breasts while we were there and our normal supplies. Took advantage of the prices and grabbed a few sets of baby clothes.

I am trying to convince K we need to get some more chickens. He wants to wait and see what our output is for the 5 in the grow out pen once they start laying. I figure I'll just order some more and surprise him.


----------



## mariah2430

Got a new bob today that im extremely hapoy with. Now I need to get some components for it. Also got an okd air mattress from a friend that I plan to make 2 tarps and several waterproof pouchs from


----------



## kemps

Today was organize the preps day. I had some larger things taking up extra space in the bathroom and was able to move them in the pantry. Now more space to fill up ; )


----------



## mojo4

Finished organizing all my meds and first aid supplies. I had more kids meds scattered and squirrelled away throughout the 4 bathrooms that I found out I have been buying way more than even I knew. So now its organized and set out by expiration date. Also time to bottle more beer! A nice agave blueberry pilsner.


----------



## Grimm

Ordered a couple non-expired OB kits. One is going to be in my GHB for when I have the car. Living a few hours from the hospital the kit might make the difference.

Still working to organize the garage and putting away the overflow of preps that were slowly taking over my living room. Hopefully I'll get it done before K goes back to work on Wed.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Got a Cabelas 10 tray deluxe dehydrater yesterday, put 6 qts of raspberries in it today, hope it works!


----------



## TheLazyL

TheLazyL said:


> Got a good deal on a trail cam. Always wanted one. Spypoint Smart 8. With sales tax and shipping, cost was $101.
> 
> Now I can see which direction that nightly visiting bandit (****) comes from. Planning on a surprise and relocating it (about 2 feet under).
> 
> And there is the back trial into my property that has random foot prints. I'm planning on another surprise.
> 
> And for SHTF, as long as I can keep the batteries recharge, it will help gather intel.


**** is coming from a large hollow tree east of the house. Saturday setup a ambush, one **** relocated (buried under the ground instead of on top of it).

One less **** to eat the cat food the wife sets out for the stray cats and one less the chickens have to be concerned about.


----------



## musketjim

Comm. system CB set up at BOL, unit worked well with both our handhelds it's been in the works for awhile. Glad to get it done. artydance: Picking up antenna for tv, all that's left is to check my CCRane radios shortwave reception. An off the grid friend is coming out to help us wire lights off our solar system this weekend. Very excited.


----------



## hiwall

I have been looking for a good used recurve bow cheap for awhile now. Today I got a new take-down model in the mail. It was a gift from one of my sons. It looks awesome and I am anxious to try it out.


----------



## kemps

Went to Aldi, Dollar Tree and Walmart and got some food preps, sternos, meds, baby wipes and other stuff. Didn't have much in the way of preps for my cat but changed that today. Got a big bag of food and some cat litter. Am planning on that plus one more cat litter and some canned cat food for now, plus some treats (gotta spoil the girl too). Continued organizing stuff but didn't get far.


----------



## smaj100

A hole in my preps, literally......

After weeding through my holy socks this weekend, I realized either I am buying cheap socks or my giant feet are causing them to wear out exceptionally fast.... Either way what happens when the shtf and my socks have all gone holy? What to do, get more socks and leave them stashed, figure out how to make some or just plan on sucking it up and wearing shoes with no socks?


----------



## hiwall

smaj100 said:


> A hole in my preps, literally......
> 
> After weeding through my holy socks this weekend, I realized either I am buying cheap socks or my giant feet are causing them to wear out exceptionally fast.... Either way what happens when the shtf and my socks have all gone holy? What to do, get more socks and leave them stashed, figure out how to make some or just plan on sucking it up and wearing shoes with no socks?


When people say something about darning socks they are not cussing them out! Years back everyone mended their socks.


----------



## kemps

smaj- I would check out thrift shops and stock up on socks that way then, like mentioned above, repair as holes form. If they end up too full of holes for repair you can always make stuff out of them.

I went back to the store today and got a bunch of canned goods, eggs, more ramen and some baby wash for the homemade baby wipes. It was only a buck at Aldi. Continued to sort through stuff. My apt looks like a tornado ran through it


----------



## Freyadog

Thumper wears over the calf tube socks. With wearing steel toed boots the toes go before any other part of the sock. So when they get a hole around the toes I cut that part off and resew. He wears them quite a while this way. When they get too short to cover his leg at the tops of his work boots then I resew the toes and I wear them.


----------



## musketjim

Woodpile moved nearer to the house getting ready for winter.:eyebulge: Moved heavy bag so when my elbow straightens up can start hitting again. Went to gym to start working this elbow injury. Tired of waiting, I'll help it along, been doing this long enough to know how to do work arounds.


----------



## tsrwivey

kemps said:


> Went to Aldi, Dollar Tree and Walmart and got some food preps, sternos, meds, baby wipes and other stuff. Didn't have much in the way of preps for my cat but changed that today. Got a big bag of food and some cat litter. Am planning on that plus one more cat litter and some canned cat food for now, plus some treats (gotta spoil the girl too). Continued organizing stuff but didn't get far.


Be careful storing the sterno, it will evaporate out eventually. They're good if it's something you use periodically anyway & will rotate out though.


----------



## tsrwivey

smaj100 said:


> A hole in my preps, literally......
> 
> After weeding through my holy socks this weekend, I realized either I am buying cheap socks or my giant feet are causing them to wear out exceptionally fast.... Either way what happens when the shtf and my socks have all gone holy? What to do, get more socks and leave them stashed, figure out how to make some or just plan on sucking it up and wearing shoes with no socks?


You can usually get some pretty good deals on socks with back to school season. The manufacturers often sweeten the deal by adding extra free pairs &/or coupons to the packages. Retailers will further sweeten the deal by having sales & coupons on them. The deals should start at the end of July, first of August.


----------



## timmie

yesterday local grocery store had cocktail smokies 4 for 5 dollars. got several and a rain check on 8 more.[all they would let me have]. anyway while there i spotted a buggy full of cereal marked down to 1 dollar a box.so i checked the dates;they are good until july 30.so i bought all they had. large cheerios, chex,and raisin bran. will vacuum this weekend. also got several large bags of corn chips [free] will vacuum them too.


----------



## kemps

tsrwivey said:


> Be careful storing the sterno, it will evaporate out eventually. They're good if it's something you use periodically anyway & will rotate out though.


Thanks for letting me know. I actually wasn't aware. I've never used them and admit to not having done research. Luckily only got 3.


----------



## Grimm

kemps said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I actually wasn't aware. I've never used them and admit to not having done research. Luckily only got 3.


You can use them to make Smores. My SIL had a smores bar at her baby shower a few years back. There were cans of Sterno at the end so you could toast your marshmallows.


----------



## sgtusmc98

So much for my dehydrator, it didn't work, gotta do something with that now! Does it seem like quality control has gone down the toilet or what? It almost seems to be expected for something not to work!


----------



## hiwall

sgtusmc98 said:


> So much for my dehydrator, it didn't work, gotta do something with that now! Does it seem like quality control has gone down the toilet or what? It almost seems to be expected for something not to work!


There are several plans on the 'net for solar dehydrators.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/solar-food-dehydrator-plans-zm0z14jjzmar.aspx

http://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/solar-food-dehydrator-zmaz06aszraw.aspx


----------



## sgtusmc98

hiwall said:


> There are several plans on the 'net for solar dehydrators.
> 
> http://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/solar-food-dehydrator-plans-zm0z14jjzmar.aspx
> 
> http://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/solar-food-dehydrator-zmaz06aszraw.aspx


Thank you I need to look into them, I will probably still try to get this one fixed since it's less than a week old but I do generally try to buy things that aren't electricity dependent (except two way radios).


----------



## tsrwivey

sgtusmc98 said:


> So much for my dehydrator, it didn't work, gotta do something with that now! Does it seem like quality control has gone down the toilet or what? It almost seems to be expected for something not to work!


Do you mean it didn't even turn on or what?


----------



## sgtusmc98

tsrwivey said:


> Do you mean it didn't even turn on or what?


We brought it home last Saturday, put stuff in it, the fan ran and it felt warm. I knew it was taking too long after a day (it was supposed to be 14hours at 140 degrees). Put a thermometer in it and it was room temperature inside after 3 days.


----------



## Grimm

sgtusmc98 said:


> We brought it home last Saturday, put stuff in it, the fan ran and it felt warm. I knew it was taking too long after a day (it was supposed to be 14hours at 140 degrees). Put a thermometer in it and it was room temperature inside after 3 days.


TAKE IT BACK!

I am one of those people that I don't play games when something breaks or just will not work as it should.

Bought some boots for Roo off ebay. The pictures showed brand new snow boots with the tags and clean soles and liners. What I got were used boots with rocks stuck in the treads and the liners were missing. I pitched a bitch fit and got my money back. They clearly pulled a bait ans switch or used the boots after the photos were taken.


----------



## Freyadog

Prep shopping this week is canned tuna, cinnamon, tp, coffee and more Dawn.


----------



## hiwall

Got an order from Walmart shipped here today. For those who have never done that it is handy and the shipping is free (over $50).


----------



## Grimm

hiwall said:


> Got an order from Walmart shipped here today. For those who have never done that it is handy and the shipping is free (over $50).


And they sell Augason Farms LTFD foods. It is cheaper than the AF site 75% of the time.


----------



## sgtusmc98

Grimm said:


> TAKE IT BACK!
> 
> I am one of those people that I don't play games when something breaks or just will not work as it should.
> 
> Bought some boots for Roo off ebay. The pictures showed brand new snow boots with the tags and clean soles and liners. What I got were used boots with rocks stuck in the treads and the liners were missing. I pitched a bitch fit and got my money back. They clearly pulled a bait ans switch or used the boots after the photos were taken.


Originally I was going through proper channels but that would be to mail it to the manufacturer! That's stupid because it will cost us at least $10 to ship it is guess so we are going to try and take it back to the store (cabelas).


----------



## tsrwivey

hiwall said:


> Got an order from Walmart shipped here today. For those who have never done that it is handy and the shipping is free (over $50).


I bought Quaker grits from Walmart, enough for the free shipping. Their prices beat Sams & Amazon!


----------



## Grimm

Just got back from the market. Grabbed some dried beans. Not much since I placed a second order this month for LTFS.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Got back from several weeks in Kansas yesterday (stepfather died) and noticed that all of our raspberry and blackberry plants had died. They're easy to replace and we'd planned on moving them anyway but it would have been bad news in a SHTF situation. (We still have a several year supply of them canned.)

Ground squirrels moved in big time too while we were gone. Be sure to have some traps on hand for garden pests. (We do.)


----------



## kemps

I am in the middle of a flair up right now (more pain than normal) but I have been slowly moving things around in the pantry (my mecca for food and water storage) to maximize storage in there. I've actually been able to make a lot of room in there which is awesome. Hoping to make a dollar store run tomorrow and get some more tp and cleaning products. Also gotta sterilize some bottles and get those filled up with water.


----------



## smaj100

for the love of pete this could be used for torturing folks if the need ever arose. lol Today was day 1 of weaning the kids. You'd think we were stringing one of them up.... Meanwhile the new covered front porch is progressing, garage goes up next.

https://www.facebook.com/lee.major.1023/videos/10153409267947258/?l=2805043279957277376


----------



## hotshot3155

Just about finished with new outbuilding to store supplies. Most will be on shelves in air conditioned space. Then we can work on reaching our goal of one year of sustenance. Currently we are at 3 months. Found an unbelievable clearance at Academy on Kershaw knives. Picked up enough fixed blades and folders for the entire family at half price.


----------



## sgtusmc98

sgtusmc98 said:


> Originally I was going through proper channels but that would be to mail it to the manufacturer! That's stupid because it will cost us at least $10 to ship it is guess so we are going to try and take it back to the store (cabelas).


Ok, going back to the dehydrator problem, my wife was cleaning it to take it back and decided to turn the knob the other way and it heated right up! So it was our fault and not theirs.


----------



## kemps

Glad your wife and you got it figured out, Sgt!


----------



## Viking

sgtusmc98 said:


> Ok, going back to the dehydrator problem, my wife was cleaning it to take it back and decided to turn the knob the other way and it heated right up! So it was our fault and not theirs.


That sounds like me, Since I don't use the diesel F-250 for anything other than picking up building supplies and garden soil a while back I thought my windshield wiper switch had gone bad, all I could get it to do was intermediate wiping and the blades wouldn't shut off, until that is, one day I turned the switch the other direction, Well, duh!, I did feel a tad bit foolish when it worked like it should.


----------



## kemps

Grimm said:


> You can use them to make Smores. My SIL had a smores bar at her baby shower a few years back. There were cans of Sterno at the end so you could toast your marshmallows.


Awesome idea. Thanks!


----------



## musketjim

At BOL for the week. We now have elec. lites from battery and solar thanks to my good friend. Made a big dent in woodpile work, will be ready for winter. Another stump almost out, should be tomorrow. Garden really taking off up here. Barley coming in exceptionally well.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Yesterday was busy. We dropped our oldest boy off at Boy Scout Camp. Then I got some more tomato plants in the ground yesterday. Very late, I know but better than never. Also planted more lavender. Additionally, spotted some little starts of pumpkins already. The beans are doing really well. We should have raspberries in the next two weeks. It was a good Father's day. 

Hope everyone else's was good too!


----------



## sgtusmc98

Being that my EMP proof/ oil free vehicles are horses I'll call this a prep, I've always wanted to show/trim before so I watched when horses got shoes, asked questions, got books and studied, got the tools but decided years ago I didn't want to mess with it because of time. However I have had a ridiculous time keeping farriers, apparently my little 1200 lb puppy about killed my last farrier, I messed with his feet a few weeks ago but actually put shoes on today scary process because I really don't want to hurt him but it went pretty well I think and I sure have more confidence! If the SHTF and I was able to keep them even if I couldn't find shoes trimming them would be needed. And if I do it I'll save about $1200 a year between my two horses.


----------



## notyermomma

After a brutal flare-up this weekend I had a long chat with my doc yesterday about the possibility of a short hospitalization to bring it under control. :brickwall:

My insurance situation is inconvenient for this particular kind of treatment, and I refuse to go for some treatment that's either overkill or ineffective just for the convenience of a bean-counter I'll never meet. Added to that is the fact that I'm a health care provider myself in a small community, which means it's virtually a given that I'd be a co-patient with a current or former client which is unacceptable. So if I'm to get treatment, some travel is inevitable. 

I took today off work, and I'm playing phone tag with my health care team while they look for something that meets my criteria. I'm still holding out hope that this will blow over rather than escalate any further. In the meantime it's acupuncture, a new med, and lots of rest.


----------



## musketjim

Stacked wood, bushwacked area that I cut trees on last year to expand my fiefdom. Took it easy today worked to hard in all this forest fire smoke yesterday and really noticed it.


----------



## ras1219como

Got 300 rounds of 22 ammo the other day. It's still scarce around here so the limit was one box per customer. Also added some molle gear accessories to the jeep awhile back. They're filled with enough stuff for a days survival.


----------



## kemps

notyermomma said:


> After a brutal flare-up this weekend I had a long chat with my doc yesterday about the possibility of a short hospitalization to bring it under control. :brickwall:
> 
> My insurance situation is inconvenient for this particular kind of treatment, and I refuse to go for some treatment that's either overkill or ineffective just for the convenience of a bean-counter I'll never meet. Added to that is the fact that I'm a health care provider myself in a small community, which means it's virtually a given that I'd be a co-patient with a current or former client which is unacceptable. So if I'm to get treatment, some travel is inevitable.
> 
> I took today off work, and I'm playing phone tag with my health care team while they look for something that meets my criteria. I'm still holding out hope that this will blow over rather than escalate any further. In the meantime it's acupuncture, a new med, and lots of rest.


Man NYM, I know completely what it's like. This summer is getting to me so my pain and abilities are taking a major nose dive. I too don't like doing something un-nessisary but I am also applying for SSDI and they make you jump through hoops. I sure do hope everything goes ok. Wishing you luck.


----------



## kemps

Despite having a sore morning and just waking up I went to the dollar store and got some pads, tp, a few of those 8 hr candles, some more name brand batteries (I don't buy the off brand ones), a plunger for my DIY washing station and they had some water on clearance (little bottles) cause a few was missing. They were normally 6 packs but 2 were taking out and I got it for 50 cents. The cashier even said it was a good deal which I agree. I haven't gotten any little bottles of water yet but I am for sure gonna start!


----------



## tsrwivey

Another 16 bars of body soap, over 5K baby wipes, 3 extra cases of diapers, 3 cases of toilet paper, 3 cases of paper towels, & a few animal care books.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Took the test to upgrade my amateur radio license from technician to general.

KD8WXO/AG


----------



## sgtusmc98

AdmiralD7S said:


> Took the test to upgrade my amateur radio license from technician to general.
> 
> KD8WXO/AG


Good deal, got my general earlier this summer, wanted to get extra but haven't had time to study


----------



## Freyadog

Finally got my weekly storage buying done. 

Stuff for making laundry detergent, canned beets, canned fruit, creamer, coffee, oysters , corned beef, salmon, lard, cinnamon, ginger, instant coffee for barter. Got some bacon to can for the bacon grease and a large bag of carrots to dehydrate.


----------



## ras1219como

Working on reorganizing my store room but it's slow going. 

Starting to put together small fire starting kits and small first aid kits for barter and also for gifts later on.


----------



## Tacitus

2 water barrels and a kelly kettle.


----------



## bigg777

Yesterday, I ordered a SeeK XR Camera for my Android phone. It is a $299.00 IR thermal camera that plugs into your iPhone or Android phone. They make 2 diff. models, standard($249) and Extended Range($299).

Devices with this sensitivity and capability have run about $2000.00+ prior to these devices, FLIR makes another plug in camera but, after reading about both, I chose the SeeK.

You can imagine the possible uses for a quality thermal imaging device in hard times. After reading many of the reviews, I realized that there are many everyday uses for this rascal also. 

The SeeK, SeeK XR and the FLIR camera are available on Amazon.com.


----------



## Tacitus

Berkey Royal...finally picked one up. I will sleep better tonight.

Next year, I'll budget for some additional/replacement filters.

Slowly but surely.


----------



## Tacitus

Also bought some more silver. Right now, silver is under $16.00 (US) per troy ounce spot price.


----------



## RevWC

Tacitus said:


> Also bought some more silver. Right now, silver is under $16.00 (US) per troy ounce spot price.


Makes no sense it is that cheap! Who did you purchase your silver from?


----------



## Tacitus

RevWC said:


> Makes no sense it is that cheap! Who did you purchase your silver from?


That is the spot price. You can't actually buy it at that price (as far as I can tell), so I'm not sure how it is generated. However, most places will set their prices in relation to the London or New York spot prices. So, it is a reference price. So, for example, they might sell a bar of silver at $1.20/ounce over spot, 90% silver at $2.00/ounce over spot, and an American Silver Eagle at $3.00 over spot.

On e-bay, you will pay much more (unless you get e-bay bucks--not sure how that works, because I don't do e-bay). If my local store doesn't have something I want, then I buy direct from some of the big distributors...am I allowed to name them?


----------



## Grimm

Tacitus said:


> That is the spot price. You can't actually buy it at that price (as far as I can tell), so I'm not sure how it is generated. However, most places will set their prices in relation to the London or New York spot prices. So, it is a reference price. So, for example, they might sell a bar of silver at $1.20/ounce over spot, 90% silver at $2.00/ounce over spot, and an American Silver Eagle at $3.00 over spot.
> 
> On e-bay, you will pay much more (unless you get e-bay bucks--not sure how that works, because I don't do e-bay). If my local store doesn't have something I want, then I buy direct from some of the big distributors...am I allowed to name them?


I have bought silver from the big names through ebay but for a different reason. You can't get ebay bucks on currency or collectible coins/bills, unless they are listed under a different category that offers the ebay bucks. But you can use your ebay bucks for a discount on the actually cash you spend.

I buy through ebay because I get cash back through Top Cash Back. It is only 1.1% for ebay but Ebates only offers 0.5% if even that.

This reminds me I have ebay bucks to be issued July 1 and I wanted to get more silver while it is low.


----------



## hiwall

I use ebay because its free shipping and I can use my credit card (which pays 1% back).
Here is the going price on a roll of silver eagles..................
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Roll-of-20-...698?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f2b676c2


----------



## Tacitus

hiwall said:


> I use ebay because its free shipping and I can use my credit card (which pays 1% back).
> Here is the going price on a roll of silver eagles..................
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Roll-of-20-...698?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f2b676c2


I was lucky to find a local supplier who sells at about $3ish over spot for Eagles. MCM, your linked seller, is selling for about $3.30 over spot (if my math is correct). Still, that is a good deal for the Internet. It beats several online suppliers I know of (at least it beats their credit card prices...they give a better deal if you wire them the money, which I don't know how to do).


----------



## Genevieve

we pick up silver when its available at local pawn shops. people need money they pawn everything.

I just ordered 3 big boxes( 500 packets each) of True Lemon, True Orange and True Lime. They're having a sale until midnite tonite and all the big boxes are half price ( $16.50). I also got free shipping because the order was over $40.
I use this stuff in recipes and drinks. Works well and keeps as long as they stay dry.

https://www.truelemonstore.com/default.asp

coupon codes is: BIGBOXSALE500
only till midnite tonite


----------



## bigg777

^^^^^ Vieve, thanks for the info., I just ordered 1500 packets of True Lemon, I use this stuff all of the time! At 3.3 cents per packet, plus free shipping & no tax, that's a great buy!!


----------



## Genevieve

you're welcome 777


----------



## ksmama10

First successful pressure canning session. Don't laugh, but I'm proud to say I canned water. I tried to can chicken Saturday and it went great til I tried to bring the canner to pressure. Not only did it sound like it was going to explode, but the gauge fogged up and couldn't be read..We turned it off and inspected the Presto book again..there was a little white rubber washer missing. Amazon to the rescue. Got the washer yesterday, and decided to try canning water to test it and the gauge. Everything worked properly and there are three sealed jars of water cooling on the counter right now. If I'm not babysitting grands to morrow, I think I will can the pork roast in my fridge.


----------



## Tacitus

Genevieve said:


> we pick up silver when its available at local pawn shops. people need money they pawn everything.


True. I will only say that you need to be careful of pricing in pawn shops. I have been in several pawn shops (actually, every one I've been in so far) that charge twice as much as the silver is worth. I'm all for a company making a profit. But, a coin shop that deals in bullion coins or older non-collectible silver coins (e.g., 90% US silver coins) will charge much less than every pawn shop I've visited. I've asked for the price in the pawn shop, they've told me, I've immediately said I wasn't interested, and they made no effort to bring me back to the counter. I have to assume that they have no problem selling at those higher prices.


----------



## hiwall

There are fake Silver Eagles (and everything else) out there. Either be very cautious (and knowledgeable) or buy from a reputable dealer.


----------



## bigg777

hiwall said:


> There are fake Silver Eagles (and everything else) out there. Either be very cautious (and knowledgeable) or buy from a reputable dealer.


The only silver coins you can be certain are genuine, without testing, are pre-1965 U.S. "junk" silver coins. They are 90% silver, so calculate your purchase price correctly.


----------



## Genevieve

Tacitus said:


> True. I will only say that you need to be careful of pricing in pawn shops. I have been in several pawn shops (actually, every one I've been in so far) that charge twice as much as the silver is worth. I'm all for a company making a profit. But, a coin shop that deals in bullion coins or older non-collectible silver coins (e.g., 90% US silver coins) will charge much less than every pawn shop I've visited. I've asked for the price in the pawn shop, they've told me, I've immediately said I wasn't interested, and they made no effort to bring me back to the counter. I have to assume that they have no problem selling at those higher prices.


:laugh: theres no coin shops here were I live!

we have to make due where we can


----------



## hiwall

bigg777 said:


> The only silver coins you can be certain are genuine, without testing, are pre-1965 U.S. "junk" silver coins. They are 90% silver, so calculate your purchase price correctly.


They also make old looking (well used) fake coins.


----------



## timmie

getting ready to close on our farm. we love the place and have leased it for the last 2 years. this is our dream come true. hope to have it paid in full within 5 years.


----------



## bigg777

hiwall said:


> They also make old looking (well used) fake coins.


I don't doubt that someone has made a batch or 2 of fake pre-1965 coins somewhere, but the odds are very good that any junk silver coins you buy will be genuine U.S. mintage.


----------



## kemps

I don't personally prep silver or gold as I think it is a waste of money and resources. I don't think, when it comes down to it, that people are gonna want metals besides what they can make bullets out of and that is only those who are prepared to make bullets in the first place. I think the average person is gonna want/need food, water/water filter or basic needs (soap, shampoo, fem products, first aid). As I heard someone else say "You can't eat it, drink it or wipe your ass with it". I don't know, is silver or gold what someone has on hand instead of cash for lesser emergencies? Just curious. I pretty much focus on necessities but I am also not planning on bartering. I don't trust people so I don't wanna trust that someone would trade with me and not kill me or steal from me. But that is the beauty of all this, we all do our thing and do what works (or we feel will work) for us!

Anyhoo Since I was last on I almost finished organizing my pantry, got more water preps going, got a ton more tp, put in an order to amazon for a weather radio (a crank/battery one), 10 lbs candle wax, tons of paper clips (for making my solar lanterns as well as candles) and some cheap string. I also hit up Walmart and used some coupons to get some pretty cheap pads, lotion and cat food. Yay! Planning to hit the dollar store for some more stuff as well as the pet store so I can make a water filter and Aldi to do my normal grocery shopping. I finally managed to put up a craigslist want ad for a bunch of stuff I would love to get. Nothing outrageous like a PS4 or anything but stuff like buckets, old candles, cotton fabric clothes, blankets etc. That stuff will really help me with all my prep projects etc. Also on craigslist I am starting to post sale ads for stuff so I can get more money to prep. Woot. I have been busy as hell!


----------



## hiwall

Placed another Walmart order today. Mostly Augason Farms LTS food. 
A look at Greece convinced me that I could never have too much food on hand.


----------



## tsrwivey

Ordered some dental cleaning tools, oatmeal, grits, bath wipes, & reusable learning activity books.


----------



## Freyadog

This week :

Oat meal, senior vitamins, 24 tp, coloring books


----------



## mojo4

I have been loading up on cereal. It's been on sale and I also have been getting coupons so it's 7 bucks for 6 boxes. Also I have been getting more first aid supplies and since silver is down under 16 dollars an ounce I might be adding some more if I can find it at a good price. Funny thing about this is that spot is 15 bucks but good luck finding anyone willing to sell at spot. Everyone want at least 3 bucks over spot and 4 for American eagles. One more way that wall street and main street don't agree on.


----------



## ras1219como

This month I'm focusing on water storage. I'm hoping to increase my stores to 550 gallons. I'm hoping to purchase a few additional 55 gallon drums to work on this.


----------



## musketjim

Improving chicken coops, wire and doors go up tomorrow. Trellised peas, weeded garden. New chicks are growing well.


----------



## timmie

finally buying our dream farm.getting all the paperwork done and red tape. plan on paying it off within 5 years. will be a lot of work and lots of sacrafice but well worth it.artydance:artydance:artydance:


----------



## TheLazyL

musketjim said:


> Improving chicken coops, wire and doors go up tomorrow. Trellised peas, weeded garden. New chicks are growing well.


Coop wire.

1/2" wire fabric or chicken wire?

IMHO chicken wire is only good for keeping chickens in. Not for keeping predators out.


----------



## TheLazyL

timmie said:


> finally buying our dream farm.getting all the paperwork done and red tape. plan on paying it off within 5 years. will be a lot of work and lots of sacrafice but well worth it.artydance:artydance:artydance:


:congrat::congrat::congrat:

Good for you!


----------



## LincTex

kemps said:


> I don't personally prep silver or gold as I think it is a waste of money and resources. .. I think the average person is gonna want/need food, water/water filter or basic needs (soap, shampoo, fem products, first aid). As I heard someone else say "You can't eat it, drink it or wipe your ass with it". I don't know, is silver or gold what someone has on hand instead of cash for lesser emergencies?


Large amounts of bouillon are more for an economic SHTF scenario: you still have to pay land taxes after SHTF, you know...

Besides, it takes a lot LESS space to store $100 worth of pre-'64 dimes than $100 worth of toilet paper. Also, If you try to trade 2 dozen eggs for a 50 foot rope, and you are up short - - a few junk dimes to sweeten the trade/deal will help you out a bunch.


----------



## LincTex

TheLazyL said:


> Coop wire.
> 1/2" wire fabric or chicken wire?
> IMHO chicken wire is only good for keeping chickens in. Not for keeping predators out.


Mine is covered 100% with hex chicken wire, but the bottom perimeter all the way around is 36" high 1/2 by 1/2 hardware cloth. My wife has witnessed four ***** all over the coop at one time; none have ever breached the security.


----------



## LincTex

ras1219como said:


> This month I'm focusing on water storage. I'm hoping to increase my stores to 550 gallons. I'm hoping to purchase a few additional 55 gallon drums to work on this.


See if you can fine food-grade IBC totes (275-315 gallons). 
The footprint is only 40" x 48" and they are stackable.


----------



## musketjim

Studied up on the mittleider gardening system, and composting bins. A cool rainy day which is refreshing after yesterdays blistering heat. Also studied up on boogie brew and humanure. All studying was on youtube. A lot of nasty comments about different gardening methods tho. Mittleider vs. organic vs. just regular gardening folks. My grandpa used Miracle-Gro as long as I can remember into his 90's:congrat: and I've been using it for 30 yrs., and you would think I'm the devil:scratch. I suppose I am but for other reasons than that :sssh:. I figure use what you can and just garden, can't we all just get along?

The whole world sucks, America sucks a lot less, and Alaska don't suck at all.


----------



## recon-1

LincTex said:


> Large amounts of bouillon are more for an economic SHTF scenario: you still have to pay land taxes after SHTF, you know...
> 
> Besides, it takes a lot LESS space to store $100 worth of pre-'64 dimes than $100 worth of toilet paper. Also, If you try to trade 2 dozen eggs for a 50 foot rope, and you are up short - - a few junk dimes to sweeten the trade/deal will help you out a bunch.


Junk dimes?


----------



## Grimm

recon-1 said:


> Junk dimes?


Dimes minted before 1965 are 90% silver. They are referred to as junk silver or junk coins.


----------



## LincTex

recon-1 said:


> Junk dimes?


Not considered "collectible" in any way

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junk_silver


----------



## txcatlady

Realized today that I have failed on my physical preps. After being reassigned at work this past year from PE to Special Ed., I have not been able to be as active as I was in PE as I was sitting in classroom all day. Two surgeries set me back and I really thought I was almost back. HA.
Canned potatoes all day yesterday and spent today on house site picking up sticks, logs etc and spreading dirt with my tractor all day. Went out to eat for our 42 anniversary and almost fell 2 times with knee not cooperating. GRRR. Don't like this part of getting older. Did go to Wally World and got 5 more cases of canning jars. Feeling better about that.


----------



## ras1219como

LincTex said:


> See if you can fine food-grade IBC totes (275-315 gallons).
> The footprint is only 40" x 48" and they are stackable.


I actually looked into these and I'm trying to find some in my area. I want to be able to pick them up since shipping costs are outrageous. I haven't found anyone close by that is selling them but I'm definitely going to keep my eye out.


----------



## musketjim

txcatlady said:


> Realized today that I have failed on my physical preps. After being reassigned at work this past year from PE to Special Ed., I have not been able to be as active as I was in PE as I was sitting in classroom all day. Two surgeries set me back and I really thought I was almost back. HA.
> Canned potatoes all day yesterday and spent today on house site picking up sticks, logs etc and spreading dirt with my tractor all day. Went out to eat for our 42 anniversary and almost fell 2 times with knee not cooperating. GRRR. Don't like this part of getting older. Did go to Wally World and got 5 more cases of canning jars. Feeling better about that.


Just keep slow and steady progress on that knee don't push to hard or fast. I damaged my elbow in May and I'm just starting to feel comfortable with it. Age brings slower healing unfortunately.


----------



## HardCider

My wife and I just picked up ,literally, 2 full pickup truck loads of thread and yarn(all on large cones) from a retiring weaver. All for free, except now I had to rent a small storage room so she can sort through it all. She will keep what she wants for weaving and knitting and give away the rest to friends. I think she has 5 spinning wheels, 70 fleeces from our sheep for making handspun, 4 looms, 4-5 knitting machines, ball winders, skein winders and god knows what else. I never will need to worry about not having hunting clothes, hats and fisherman sweaters.


----------



## txcatlady

News made me can 14 more quarts of potatoes and 1 quart dehydrated. Sorted potatoes, boxed and brought in house what was left. Cleaned sprouting potatoes out of pantry, cut and planted. Will continue dehydrating daily. All potatoes off scaffolds so took them apart and moved over to shop. The things to stand on are aluminum so the six were not that hard to move. The frame is a different story! In spite of wheels, the sand made them hard to move after taking them apart. I can get my truck all the way in my carport now.


----------



## smaj100

I'd like to say we brought home 2 new piglets yesterday, but they aren't exactly piglets. lol They are already 4 months old, we'll be keeping the female to breed later this year or early next, the male has a date at freezer camp though.


----------



## tsrwivey

More diapers, wet wipes, 6 tubes of hubby's toothpaste, 4 months worth dish soap, potato flakes, instant refried beans, & oatmeal.


----------



## Genevieve

Another case of half gallon Ball jars for storing dry foods and vacuum sealing. Come autumn I plan on doing some oven canning with some.

and one of these:










this can be making the jam or jelly while I do other things and then I can water bath can them for storage/gifts.

went thru all that change and found 5 pre-1964 nickles and then cashed it in and put that in the emergency fund


----------



## Grimm

Genevieve said:


> went thru all that change and found 5 pre-1964 nickles and then cashed it in and put that in the emergency fund


Nickles made before 1964 are not 90% silver. War nickles (1942-1945) are only 40% silver while all others are not even worth face value in melt price.

http://www.coinflation.com/coins/1946-2007-Jefferson-Nickel-Value.html


----------



## Genevieve

Grimm said:


> Nickles made before 1964 are not 90% silver. War nickles (1942-1945) are only 40% silver while all others are not even worth face value in melt price.
> 
> http://www.coinflation.com/coins/1946-2007-Jefferson-Nickel-Value.html


well damn! lol

now I have to go thru the nickles!


----------



## Grimm

Genevieve said:


> well damn! lol
> 
> now I have to go thru the nickles!


Based on silver content they are worth roughly 85¢ each. If you want War nickles I have a huge stash I'd like to get rid of.


----------



## tsrwivey

Ordered some snares. Got in a goat care book, several bottles of sunscreen & some hand cream.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Went to Sam's and got another load of specials. Spent some time doing care packages of rice and tomorrow will do beans and salt. Thinking about pasta. If anyone needs help we will have beans, rice, salt and pasta. One pound each; salt 1/4 cup. Does anyone else make packages for poor folk?

We are set for 3 years on TP. Gotta be comfy. Maybe 5, would have to go upstairs to check.


----------



## Grimm

Added a new mouth to feed to the kitty club. Another siamese mix tomcat. He is very people friendly and has good killer instincts when it comes to mice and spiders. Only 3 months old and he has settled in like he has been here years! Sebastian likes him. Now to name him... Barnabas or Basil? What can I say?! I'm a sucker for those big blue crossed eyes.


----------



## recon-1

Working on getting some more Mercury dimes. Going to start looking at the stash of clothing for the up coming winter season.


----------



## ksmama10

Found a 9 tray Excalibur on our local FB garage sale page for $90. Knew I'd wait a long time for another chance.. Can't tell the machine has ever been used. Now to find space for it.


----------



## Balls004

Went and bought more powder so I can reload for the 300 Blackout pistol I built. Also picked up a neck knife for my wife, so she has a backup if someone tries to take her CC pistol away. Also got a really small one for my daughter who is going to Italy with her Aunt at the end of the month for a week. It's small enough to not get her in trouble, but big enough to maybe get her out of trouble. She understands my concerns, and is receptive to the idea that there are some bad people out there in the world, and after all, she is my daughter, so she has a pretty good idea of how to access people. Done everything I can to help her be safe, just have to hope she's absorbed enough over the years.


----------



## notyermomma

Frustration.

I've been collecting boxes, and so have several friends and family member eager to see me out of this apartment. They're in a big pile in my living room. But :brickwall: *I* :brickwall: *JUST* :brickwall: *CANT* :brickwall: *MOTIVATE* :brickwall: *MYSELF* :brickwall: *TO *:brickwall: *PACK*.

I think it's because of the circumstances of the move - I don't want to have to do this in the first place. More to the point, I don't know where I'm going yet so I'm having a hard time visualizing myself on the other end of the process. I have been combing through Craigslist and other listings. I'm first in line for a couple of apartments which are ... nice ... but as far as I'm concerned it doesn't exist until my name is inked on the contract. So on general principle I'm still looking.


----------



## Freyadog

Prep this week 

4 boxes of 22lr, and 5# of peanut butter.

That's it.


----------



## notyermomma

Since I moved into my current apartment, my prepping had basically stopped cold. I was more focused on settling in - getting organized with what I have, buying furniture, sewing curtains cry:_!!_) and generally getting to know the neighborhood. I haven't even put together an earthquake kit after the tremor a couple weeks ago.

Maybe it's a sign that this place isn't a good fit ... it's not a home if you can't live your life effectively and meaningfully. I hope that my preps can resume once I'm resettled. Not feeling paranoid about burglars doesn't count.


----------



## tsrwivey

ksmama10 said:


> Found a 9 tray Excalibur on our local FB garage sale page for $90. Knew I'd wait a long time for another chance.. Can't tell the machine has ever been used. Now to find space for it.


Just clear out some of hubby's stuff, sacrifices have to be made


----------



## musketjim

Relaxing weekend at BOL. Watered and fertilized garden. Came up with an idea for irrigation next year with pvc. It just takes so long with a hose from the river and our little pump.:gaah: Garden doing very well. Started raining after we left so a little more water for it. :2thumb: Moved some wood to get it ready for splitting. I'll be up for a little over a week again here in a week or so. Actually laid in the hammock with the wife for a little while. Never done that in ten years. Always been so busy. Chicks move into their new home here at the house, we lost one to an owl or raven. Time to get them under cover.


----------



## TUSTX

Prep update jus got the new simple pump hand pump installed today an have water YAY also have the solar component but will save that for latter


----------



## ksmama10

tsrwivey said:


> Just clear out some of hubby's stuff, sacrifices have to be made


I am so glad I didn't have a mouthful of coffee just now..Actually, I'm lobbying for a set of sturdy shelves for the space in the kitchen that once housed cubbies for school stuff..so there's room. That would provide space for crockpots, dehydrators, the canner, and the mixer..maybe even the big roaster. I'm thinking metal, he's thinking wood..he's made beautiful bookcases; even the cubby was a living room-worthy piece of furniture.


----------



## Grimm

Several hundred OB wipes, new-to-me propane lantern (same as my current one), GF mixes for LTS, several hundred gloves for the first aid kits, plate and utensils for Roo's BOB, new-to-me EDC bag and a Resqme seatbelt cutter keychain. I have a lifehammer/seatbelt cutter in the car but having the cutter on my keys makes more sense.

Had a miscarriage last week. Trying to get things back to normal here. Roo has a summer cold so I am spending time trying to make her feel better right now. Poor munchkin.


----------



## Freyadog

Genevieve said:


> Another case of half gallon Ball jars for storing dry foods and vacuum sealing. Come autumn I plan on doing some oven canning with some.
> 
> and one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this can be making the jam or jelly while I do other things and then I can water bath can them for storage/gifts.
> 
> went thru all that change and found 5 pre-1964 nickles and then cashed it in and put that in the emergency fund


Have you tried the jam maker yet? I could sure use some help in the jam-0/jelly department and this looks like it might just do the trick.


----------



## tsrwivey

Grimm said:


> Had a miscarriage last week. Trying to get things back to normal here. Roo has a summer cold so I am spending time trying to make her feel better right now. Poor munchkin.


Sending hugs & prayers your way, Grimm. I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Balls004

Grimm, my heart goes out to you...


----------



## recon-1

Hope all is well. My wife went thru that also. Not a happy time.


----------



## ras1219como

Started organizing my store room. Right now each one of my shelving units hold specific items (canned goods vs boxed/vacuum sealed goods). I've also organized it so each shelf stores something different like veggies on one shelf and pasta on another. 

I've also got all the ammo sorted out, counted, and packed in ammo cans. 

Tomorrow evening is medical supplies.


----------



## hiwall

Battery died in my off road truck and had to go to town and buy a battery today. I guess I was living in the past as the $120 price on the battery surprised me. And that was their 'standard duty', they had no heavy duty ones in my group size.
While in town I bought some groceries and for storage I bought many cans of canned meat (chicken and tuna).


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> Had a miscarriage last week. Trying to get things back to normal here. Roo has a summer cold so I am spending time trying to make her feel better right now. Poor munchkin.


So sorry to hear this, hope your are doing well otherwise, all the best for you and your family.


----------



## Viking

hiwall said:


> Battery died in my off road truck and had to go to town and buy a battery today. I guess I was living in the past as the $120 price on the battery surprised me. And that was their 'standard duty', they had no heavy duty ones in my group size.
> While in town I bought some groceries and for storage I bought many cans of canned meat (chicken and tuna).


A lot of the time my wife and I feel pushed to get things now that we otherwise would have put off for future purchases, sometimes we see price going up within a week of last pricing and sometimes things we need are no longer on the shelves.


----------



## ksmama10

Grimm said:


> Had a miscarriage last week. Trying to get things back to normal here. Roo has a summer cold so I am spending time trying to make her feel better right now. Poor munchkin.


I am so sorry Grimm! Having lost 4 babies myself, I totally understand. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## musketjim

Been power watching Doomsday Preppers on Youtube. Love that show. Good bike ride to the lake yesterday and a nice heavy bag workout today.


----------



## bigg777

Grimm - My condolences to you, K and Roo. You seem like an awesome mom from what I can glean here. I wish there were more ways to help, you'll all be in my prayers.


----------



## Genevieve

Been adding to the firstaid supplies
Bought more:
ace bandages
nonstick pads
rolled gauze
puppy pads ( good for putting under people when they're sick. those medical pads(chucs?) for people are expensive)
saline for the nose ( but wonder if it can be used in emergency to wash a wound?)
antibiotic cream

containers to organize it all. I bought some small red plastic boxes to make up some firstaid kits to keep in the different garages. you can't miss a red box ( idea thanx to patriot nurse)

still looking for some icepacks ( the kind you snap and they get cold). haven't found any here


----------



## jimLE

Grimm said:


> Several hundred OB wipes, new-to-me propane lantern (same as my current one), GF mixes for LTS, several hundred gloves for the first aid kits, plate and utensils for Roo's BOB, new-to-me EDC bag and a Resqme seatbelt cutter keychain. I have a lifehammer/seatbelt cutter in the car but having the cutter on my keys makes more sense.
> 
> Had a miscarriage last week. Trying to get things back to normal here. Roo has a summer cold so I am spending time trying to make her feel better right now. Poor munchkin.


sorry about the miscarriage..and i hope roo gets better..


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Grimm said:


> Several hundred OB wipes, new-to-me propane lantern (same as my current one), GF mixes for LTS, several hundred gloves for the first aid kits, plate and utensils for Roo's BOB, new-to-me EDC bag and a Resqme seatbelt cutter keychain. I have a lifehammer/seatbelt cutter in the car but having the cutter on my keys makes more sense.
> 
> Had a miscarriage last week. Trying to get things back to normal here. Roo has a summer cold so I am spending time trying to make her feel better right now. Poor munchkin.


My condolences. Hope you and Roo recover soon.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Planted another pecan tree. I know I won't be here when it's ready to fruit but hopefully they will remain one of those "I know where to forage for that" places in the future.
I got sharpening stones for each backpack kit. A dull knife is a dangerous knife. 
Still waiting to hear about the job I applied for. I really need this job as my part time gig is not going to cut it much longer.


----------



## jimLE

i had gotten 2 jugs that deep fryer cooking oil comes in from a BBQ place not to far from where i live..i started building wooden frame for one of them yesterday.i'll have both in frames when done.but havent decided on what to keep in them yet..i've been updateing my power outage items.got 2 more burners for my oil lamps.i learned of a place 2 days ago,in a town in which they should have every thing i need for the oil lamps.i also been updateing my camping items.food items.i finaly got some zip lock storage containers last week..and 3 or 4 is already in use,with foods.i've created different list on my nook color,(tablet).in which it post what i need in each list.like camping gear haves and dont haves.power outage haves and dont haves..and of course.there's my to do list.that one is forwhat i do within a said leanth of time,be it a week,or a month.and im able to put each said item where it belongs in the list.with the most important at the top of the list.


----------



## Freyadog

Bought 111.00 worth of wool sock yarn, book for Thumper to learn how to knit(with pictures ) and more bamboo dpn's.


----------



## tsrwivey

Yet another homesteading book but this one is focused on wooded land.


----------



## HardCider

Grimm, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Balls004

Ordered an AR upper to complete my wife's lower. Seems that she might be needing it sooner than expected. Also ordered some advanced pistol gunfighting DVD's from SI that will help her with carrying a pistol everyday.

I hate that it's gone this far, but it is what it is, and ignoring the fact that it can happen to you, doesn't mean that it won't. It's just another part of being prepared. 

Semper Fi, guys... We will miss you...


----------



## farright

Sorry about your loss Grimm. What LazyL said is spot on


----------



## Genevieve

I only added another bottle of the original Lysol ( brown bottle makes 9 gallons). its good stuff. Supposed to kill 99% of bacteria and viruses. I've used it in the laundry when the kids were sick and vomiting to kill whatever they had on the sheets and blankets. Strong smelling but works great.This makes bottle #4 I have in storage


----------



## ksmama10

Making peach butter. I love it that prepping involves good eats...


----------



## notyermomma

Did my first round of serious packing for my move. My friends very kindly listened to me piss and moan about it. All in all, a good day with lots of beer, munchies, and productivity.

While out picking up bubble wrap for today's festivities, I grabbed a few extra items for my BOBs. Just like that!


----------



## notyermomma

HardCider said:


> Grimm, so sorry for your loss.


Likewise. Much care and respect to you.


----------



## timmie

picked up 17 cases of quart jars and 9 cases of pint jars. also got some towels and 2 boxes of dayquil. i am doing a happy dance cause i am not going to run out of canning jars anytime soon , artydance: but my poor wallet is crying.


----------



## camo2460

Grimm I haven't kept up on things, I am so very sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and K.


----------



## txcatlady

Went to town today to see if gaskets for pressure canners came in. Bought two for each canner. One set was in and other was due in. Bought four bottles of lamp oil and four replacement wicks and replaced windshield wipers. No rain for another week. Went to a Dollar store and bought six of the tall candles in glass containers. Planning to make fire starters with cardboard egg cartons. Used one this morning and decided they worked well. Put some lint in and poured wax on top as I didn't have wicks. But the carton caught fire well.


----------



## ras1219como

txcatlady said:


> Went to town today to see if gaskets for pressure canners came in. Bought two for each canner. One set was in and other was due in. Bought four bottles of lamp oil and four replacement wicks and replaced windshield wipers. No rain for another week. Went to a Dollar store and bought six of the tall candles in glass containers. Planning to make fire starters with cardboard egg cartons. Used one this morning and decided they worked well. Put some lint in and poured wax on top as I didn't have wicks. But the carton caught fire well.


I make fire starters in a very similar way with empty toilet paper roll tubes that are filled with dryer lint. I pour wax into the tubes and after they harden cut into 1/2 inch disks. The cardboard can be peeled back to act as a wick. They last around 15 minutes.


----------



## notyermomma

Today I made an informal shopping list for homespun MREs for my bags. I haven't plotted out individual meals/days, and I'd want to do that before I hit the store. But things like almonds, dry soup envelopes, mylar meat and tuna packs, dried fruit ... as a foodie I'm bemoaning the fact that most of the things I've come up with are heavily processed and preserved. There may be a parallel market for organics. I'll check. Or, since the idea is that this stuff would just keep me going for a few days, maybe I won't. Whatevs. 

I did make the mistake of researching portable camp stoves since I put things like soup and instant coffee on my list. With so many models out there, my head is spinning! I just have to keep reminding myself to take baby steps.


----------



## Grimm

notyermomma said:


> Today I made an informal shopping list for homespun MREs for my bags. I haven't plotted out individual meals/days, and I'd want to do that before I hit the store. But things like almonds, dry soup envelopes, mylar meat and tuna packs, dried fruit ... as a foodie I'm bemoaning the fact that most of the things I've come up with are heavily processed and preserved. There may be a parallel market for organics. I'll check. Or, since the idea is that this stuff would just keep me going for a few days, maybe I won't. Whatevs.
> 
> I did make the mistake of researching portable camp stoves since I put things like soup and instant coffee on my list. With so many models out there, my head is spinning! I just have to keep reminding myself to take baby steps.


You can always get a small esbit stove. It only needs to heat a small amount of water. It's not like you are water bath canning with it!


----------



## headhunter

Grandma and the grand daughter went "garage sale"ing this A.M. They returned with 4 beautiful "T"s Three for the granddaughter and one (still had its tags) for grandma. They spent $2. A short time go I picked up some used hand tools; another 8# sledge hammer, a full axe, another splitting wedge, the blade for a large crosscut saw, a push broom, and a Plutaski axe (maddock on one side/ axe on the other) for $24. I'm not positive who had the bigger grin -the gentleman who sold the "impliments of torture" or myself as I tossed them into the truck.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I got my car out of the shop today after it had been there a week, and I simply HAD to go someplace. 

Went to the Dollar Tree and found some good deals. A 100 count box of non GMO sugar packets for the go bag and also some off brand non sugar sweetener - 100 in a box. Several shower curtain liners with rings and some other odds and ends. They have their back to school items out and have some good deals there.

Oh, in the "Ringworm" thread someone mentioned a fungal cream and that is one thing we did not have, so picked up two of those. If we don't use it, I normally don't buy it, but thought better safe than sorry.


----------



## mojo4

Just finished getting my yukon running right! Too many issues from a dang ruined air filter on my cold air intake. I've also been trying to add some silver but everyone selling wants way more than spot but maybe I can find someone in a pinch! My SIL has been great and she put an offer on a house nearby so hopefully that closes soon since I'm sure she would love her own place. I also made another run to the Mormon cannery and added some more goodies.


----------



## Genevieve

Picked up a Lodge cast iron grill pan for $3 and another cherry pitter ( #3 lol) for $3 this morning. Neighbor up the road is trying to sell their farm house and was having a sale.

I've been dehydrating herbs and then vacuum sealing them in jars. Will have to start doing tomatoes soon as they're finally starting to turn now (yay!)


----------



## Foreverautumn

Yesterday, I put back another $80 into my emergency fund and another $20 into my tire fund. My emergency fund is about 70% funded now.

I just heard about your miscarriage, Grimm. I'm sorry.


----------



## recon-1

With all these recent shootings I got some more ammo and mags. Just in case!


----------



## Grimm

Got more #10 cans of LTFS. I have another big order to place soon. Walmart.com is offering free shipping on orders of $35 or more. 

Packed up all the baby stuff for now. I need to grieve but seeing all the clothes and blankets was not helping me heal. But Basil is helping. He is very bonded to me. He loves everyone in the house but he clings to me. (not all the time but he has his moments)

Used the scrap wood from the chicken coop to build some frames with hardware cloth for grazing. My hens will pick their run clean of anything green in half a day. I figured the frames would protect the plants but allow the girls to still eat some fresh greens as they grow. I noticed when the girls have lots of fresh greens the eggs are jumbo sized.


----------



## Freyadog

just food stuff last couple of weeks:
oatmeal
dry milk
tea
coffee
tp
canned veggies
vienna sausage
pectin
sugar


----------



## musketjim

5 days at BOL. artydanceropped and split an old birch that fell, cleared some brush and finally was able to burn a couple good piles. Last years floods and this years wildfires prevented it previously. Fertilized garden and picked some radishes, mother nature is watering up there very well, which is good because irrigation is a pain that I'll try to work out next year. Cut and trimmed some more of my winter trail for my winter BOV. Quite a few grouse around, good to see. Need to move cb antenna, first test didn't give results I hoped for. Just learning so there maybe some other limitations to figure out. Picked some blueberries.


----------



## musketjim

Home security system all set up, went with a name brand company. Picked up a brick of .22. First .22 I've seen in a year and a half.artydance: Bought new knife for my life jacket as I lost my old one. Darned good knife.


----------



## Freyadog

5 # peanut butter 
Bolts for crossbow 
Paint for awnings.
Case of tomatoes to can.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Today I bought an $800 tiller used 3 times for $400. Perfect condition.


----------



## tsrwivey

Found a used portable chicken/ rabbit cage cheap. Worked on the future barn some. Found an old metal minnow bucket & some other treasures at a junk sale cheap.


----------



## Genevieve

6 boxes of surejell. exp date is 2019
case of half gallon canning jars


----------



## timmie

went to wally world and found pocket notebooks 3-pack for 10 cents a piece. bought a bunch . hubby is always needing one


----------



## HardCider

While back had a 190 ft deep well drilled and my wife and I installed a Bison hand pump. Sent a water sample out to a lab for testing and results came back today and we are good to go. Something very satisfying just knowing we have a crystal clean water source that is obtainable without electric, fairly unlimited and tucked back in the woods. And all without having to store it above ground in big tanks. Still plan on having catchment off the barn roof and big tanks of rain water for animals and a garden but nice also having something underground.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I think I have my wife convinced to eventually move out to a homestead.


----------



## musketjim

Visited 2 friends this weekend, one has an off the grid cabin the other lives off the grid. So much knowledge involved, glad the wife was there.:wave: She's the brains of this outfit and she understood the water pump set up so I can make my irrigation easier. Also picked up tips on drip irrigation. Purchased new woodstove for BOL and received a free Jonserd chainsaw Parts are in for BOV so should be up by next week and helping me pull stumps. Peas, cucumbers and potatoes are looking good.:congrat: So much to do before winter sets in. . Watching Enemy at the Gates, love this movie.


----------



## Freyadog

10 cases of regular mouth Ball jars for 9.00 a case. Good deal around here. Use a lot of these in winter canning of deer.


----------



## musketjim

A nice day kayaking beautiful sunny day. Chimney replaced at house, didn't cost as much as the estimate so that was nice. Combined senior with friend and family discounts and some coupons and saved over $140 on a lot of food and clothes. Bought new weed eater and gloves on-sale to replace worn out and broken stuff.


----------



## tsrwivey

16lbs of barley, stocked up on my socks. I'm working on finding the best deals for hubby & the boys now. Stocked up on folders, paper, Sharpies, pencils, etc. on sale for sweet deals. Got green beans & cherry tomatoes planted. Another month's worth of formula for the grandbaby.


----------



## Genevieve

found a gold's gym total body training system for $3 at the goodwill this morning. it uses your own body weight as resistance and it goes over a door to use so you can take it anywhere.










made up 3 small firstaid kits with the supplies I bought last month and have 2 of them in both garages. the other one goes in hubby's work truck which he is using right now lol


----------



## timmie

added 6 cans of coffee at 4.99 for large cans. more corn chips [free] vacuum sealed for football and winter. will add a lot of school supplies this weekend. big sale and no tax weekend.


----------



## Viking

Yesterday while I was sitting down eating my daily bowl of oatmeal I was reading the ads in the weekly ad paper and ran across an ad for a 1904 sewing machine for $350, I told my wife about it and she said, "I want it, but it's probably already sold.", but I called anyway and they still had it, so I told them we had the cash and 60 some miles later be picked it up. I've never seen such a complete, in beautiful condition machine since seeing them in relatives homes as a kid. The woman that sold use the machine had owned it for about 45 years, she told us that she learned how to sew on it. I've never seen one with an accessory box or a cabinet like this one, it even had a new belt that hasn't even been installed. My wife is so happy, she always wanted one, actually wanted her grandmothers, but another family member got it and it wasn't anywhere near the condition that this one is, she's thinking of selling here standby electric which we bought just a few years ago as the late 1960's Singer she uses now, we had refurbished just a short time ago. What a happy find for possible no grid power times ahead.


----------



## LincTex

Viking said:


> I've never seen such a complete, in beautiful condition machine .... I've never seen one with an accessory box or a cabinet like this one.


That's incredible. I
wonder how many of those accessories are "one of a kind" now. 
It's stuff like that that never stays with the machine during "estate sales".


----------



## tsrwivey

She's gorgeous Viking! Awesome find!!!! :congrat:


----------



## jimLE

Viking said:


> Yesterday while I was sitting down eating my daily bowl of oatmeal I was reading the ads in the weekly ad paper and ran across an ad for a 1904 sewing machine for $350, I told my wife about it and she said, "I want it, but it's probably already sold.", but I called anyway and they still had it, so I told them we had the cash and 60 some miles later be picked it up. I've never seen such a complete, in beautiful condition machine since seeing them in relatives homes as a kid. The woman that sold use the machine had owned it for about 45 years, she told us that she learned how to sew on it. I've never seen one with an accessory box or a cabinet like this one, it even had a new belt that hasn't even been installed. My wife is so happy, she always wanted one, actually wanted her grandmothers, but another family member got it and it wasn't anywhere near the condition that this one is, she's thinking of selling here standby electric which we bought just a few years ago as the late 1960's Singer she uses now, we had refurbished just a short time ago. What a happy find for possible no grid power times ahead.


great find and buy..i probably would of told the woman that had it.im very happy to pay what your asking for it..


----------



## Viking

jimLE said:


> great find and buy..i probably would of told the woman that had it.im very happy to pay what your asking for it..


We did, a number of times.


----------



## Grimm

Now I feel like my treadle is second rate... 1940s Singer 99K (the 3/4 model) with hand crank and brand new motor that is not attached. The treadle base was a found piece by my mom. She found it in a barn on the Kansas farm they lived on before I was born. She fixed it up and used it as a table with a vent grate as the top to cover the opening for the sewing machine. I just need to cut a piece of wood to act as the top and mount my machine.


----------



## gam46

I could easily feel quite a bit of envy here as I really love the beautiful old Singers. Glad for you.


----------



## jeff47041

Last Saturday, at an auction, I bought a generator that is the exact same one as one of mine. I got it for $50. They had it sitting in the back of an old shed, so I figured something was wrong with it when they quit using it. Figured I'd just have it for parts for mine. Brought it home, checked the oil, put a little gas in and it started on the third pull! It also made electricity. 

I left it run until it ran out of gas. I'm gonna change the oil and clean the filters, to store it.

If I have it sitting there out of gas, should I put a little sta-bil in the gas tank or something?


----------



## Grimm

Bought the dollar section at Target of the color bath fizzes. With a young child like Roo having the fizzes is a great prep. It is one of the ways we get her to take a bath when she is feeling like a brat and tells us no.

Also got some thermal shirts for her at Walmart for the winter. Back to school sales have started and summer clothing is on sale/clearance. Grabbed some shorts in the next size up for $2 each.


----------



## jimLE

jeff47041 said:


> Last Saturday, at an auction, I bought a generator that is the exact same one as one of mine. I got it for $50. They had it sitting in the back of an old shed, so I figured something was wrong with it when they quit using it. Figured I'd just have it for parts for mine. Brought it home, checked the oil, put a little gas in and it started on the third pull! It also made electricity.
> 
> I left it run until it ran out of gas. I'm gonna change the oil and clean the filters, to store it.
> 
> If I have it sitting there out of gas, should I put a little sta-bil in the gas tank or something?


sounds like that you got a great deal on the generator,,only things i can think of..go ahead and change the oil and filter(s)..spark plug and what ever else needs doing.then bring it out every once in a while.and put 1/2 gallon in and run it..this way you'll be sure that it won't gum up on you..


----------



## recon-1

jeff47041 said:


> Last Saturday, at an auction, I bought a generator that is the exact same one as one of mine. I got it for $50. They had it sitting in the back of an old shed, so I figured something was wrong with it when they quit using it. Figured I'd just have it for parts for mine. Brought it home, checked the oil, put a little gas in and it started on the third pull! It also made electricity.
> 
> I left it run until it ran out of gas. I'm gonna change the oil and clean the filters, to store it.
> 
> If I have it sitting there out of gas, should I put a little sta-bil in the gas tank or something?


Yes do the sta-bil thing and I would put a little gas in it though. I do it to all mine. Great stuff!


----------



## timmie

i took a road trip this weekend with hubby. we stopped at a discount store. boy did i score on cereal,pasta medicine. name brand cereal 2 for a dollar ; oraljel for 75 cents ;pasta for 79 cents for a 2 pound bag. keep in mind that we have a large and very close family.grandkids love all the cereal.


----------



## LincTex

jeff47041 said:


> If I have it sitting there out of gas, should I put a little sta-bil in the gas tank or something?


Honestly...
Get some alcohol-free gasoline (from the airport if you have to!) and treat it with Sta-Bil very well, and fill 'er all the way to the top.

BTW, aviation gas (Avgas, 100LL) *never* goes bad. It's the only stuff I store in my generators.

Also, I run synthetic oil (Royal Purple or Amsoil) in my generators. These engines are run hard and long, and are NOT "built to last". Give them all the fighting chance you can.


----------



## LincTex

TheLazyL said:


> Working on canned food storage. Got a design in my head that I need to put to paper with measurements. A FIFO type....


I did a google "image search" for: wooden can storage rack

Saw some great pictures for ideas -

https://gardengalbevy.files.wordpre...-build-a-canned-food-storage-rack-300x224.png









http://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu214/stopper87/IMG_1911_3.jpg


----------



## txcatlady

I love, love love theses shelves. I probably only have about 30 cans in my pantry. 95 % of my pantry is in canning jars. But I love them! Thanks for sharing. Maybe one day I can have a small one if I can find a place to put it!


----------



## Tactic12

Started a barter system within the neighborhood. Traded homegrown fruits & homemade beer for other's homegrown herbs & different fruit. It's a great start


----------



## HardCider

Today, picked up bullets and beans, bullets and beans.


----------



## hiwall

Today I ordered more food (mostly LTS) from Walmart. An amazing number of items were out-of-stock. I think many many people are stocking up. No matter what the MSM says I think the number of preppers are becoming a much larger portion of the population.


----------



## musketjim

After a weekend of complete failure on comm. system and repair of winter BOV, spent the next week regrouping and voila complete success on both counts at our BOL. We now have a working cb signal out to our winter trail and we pick up local tv, we can run our tv off a generator or a battery and inverter. Our BOV is up and running. New upgraded wood stove installed. Started drawing up plans for porch roof and second cabin for next year.:2thumb: Even if we're unable to get to BOL maybe we can make it a sanctuary for others. Spinach and kale from BOL, beets and lettuce real soon. Grouse have been all around cabin maybe pop a couple this weekend.:rolleyes


----------



## kilagal

My dh retired last May. And we took off with the camp trailer and headed south. We were gone for 8 months. Nothing like living in a 24' camper that long to change some ideas. We are now getting ready to have a big yard sale the end of the week. We will be getting rid of a lot of stuff hopefully.
But since we have been home we have bought 2 new to us house doors for $25 each. As well as a large 4'x5' window which is thermal and vinyl for $50.
I am hoping to get to pick elderberries next week after the yard sale. 
but not sure if there are many this year because of the drought. But will sure give it a try.
Another thing we need to do is buy several big sacks of red potatoes to make dries hash browns with. We got back to late in the year to plant so must buy them this year.


----------



## Grimm

Placed a small order of LTFS from Walmart.com. I love the free shipping. I still have the rest of this months LTFS to order from LDS.org.


----------



## hiwall

Caught silver at its low (for now) and ordered more Eagles.


----------



## Viking

I finally finished the kitchen cabinet with getting the Formica on, filing the edges is alway a big PITA, especially having a 45 angle and a rounded corner. As soon as my DW makes the curtains for the window this cabinet goes under, I'll install it. Then comes the next kitchen project, an island, oh well, it's all good, it should clear some of the clutter from existing counters. A good blessing came our way from our dear neighbor on the West side of us, he's giving us two pickup loads of mostly hardwood firewood. Over the years we've sort of barter worked for eggs, firewood and whatever, if they sell their property we keep praying that we will have a new neighbor with like ideals and not new owners from hell. They've even offered for us to come up to their property in Idaho if things get too rough here, in the event of a SHTF situation. Thing is that even with things being normal that's a 12 hour drive, probably much longer on back roads and avoiding towns. It always amazes me that our neighbors are more like a family and our family is more like strangers.


----------



## musketjim

I forgot to mention that my new weedeater is allowing me to take back what is mine at BOL.:2thumb:Nice to have a weedeater back. Ground is much to uneven for lawnmower. Grandkids both said that the BOL feels like home. That's been my goal for so long and I've gotten there.:wave: Now time to expand my fiefdom.


----------



## LincTex

musketjim said:


> I forgot to mention that my new weedeater is allowing me to take back what is mine at BOL.Nice to have a weedeater back. .


I have a love-hate with weedeaters. Sure are darn handy to have, but seem to take a lot of time to keep in usable condition.


----------



## Viking

Well, happy day, I fastened the cabinet to the wall and my DW has already started putting things in the drawers. Next project, a kitchen island. I got the second load of firewood unloaded, neighbor on the East side let me go across his property and back up to the fence closer to our firewood shed, I'll use a wheelbarrow to get it there, it's only about fifty feet away. If we don't have too bad of winters, we probably have about three years worth of firewood, however I did hear a guy from a ski area to our South say on TV that according to the almanac were supposed to get more snow this winter, but seeing is believing.


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> I have a love-hate with weedeaters. Sure are darn handy to have, but seem to take a lot of time to keep in usable condition.


To me they are an absolute necessity, just wish that when we bought the Snapper from Wal-Mart a number of years ago that we had gotten a spare to have on hand. The Snapper has a D handle and a hand grip, 31cc with a lot of power for as light as it is, the string head wasn't set up for .105 twine but that's what I use, it's the only size that holds up to knot/knap weed.


----------



## hiwall

TheLazyL said:


> Try stranded cooper wire instead. Lasts almost forever, just keep it away from your toes.


One must be careful when installing heavier things on a weed eater as if/when they break they will fly farther and impact much harder due to the weight.


----------



## Freyadog

Three necessities butter, bacon and ammo.


----------



## Viking

TheLazyL said:


> Try stranded copper wire instead. Lasts almost forever, just keep it away from your toes.


I would imagine that stranded control line cable or the cable like that used on hang gliders would work pretty good, it would need a crimp sleeves on the ends to keep them from fraying, however the .105 shreader twine I use works great and it still releases perfectly on the auto feed head and it doesn't create unguided missiles when it breaks off. When I used the Craftsmen weed eater I had metal blades for cutting nearly impossible weeds to cut, like 1/2" or better thick blackberry vines, but with those blades you almost need to have body armor, one time I nicked a rock and small piece of shrapnel came off and stuck in my breast bone. That old heavy Craftsmen still runs but I haven't used it for years since getting the Snapper, the Craftsmen was a POA to use as it had a harness and a bicycle like handle, it also had a sawblade for cutting small brush, that was really like playing Russian Roulette to use.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got an old style flint and steel kit. A book on cabin building, and another book Called Wildwood Wisdom. I also got some extra things to put away for the baby, and a book to help me study for the GRE.


----------



## Cotton

I mentioned some new gear in a post the other day. Here are just a few items, not strictly for prepping but handy none the less. 2 have been discussed at length here in the forum, the BGrills machete and the pocket stove.

The stove is going in my plant hunting pack (wild crafting). It’ll be nice to have some tea, maybe a mint I find growing wild or some sassafras while I’m out in the woods.

The machete is going in my truck. Here on the farm I always need a blade, a sling blade is too big and dangerous to keep in the cab. I once had a regular machete, it soon sliced its way out of the cheap sheath and was just too long. I think I ran over it with the tractor a couple of years ago. Anyway, now I have a new blade for the truck.

The little plastic looking things are” Fresnel Lenses”. I got a dozen for $9, business card size. They are small plastic magnifying lenses, with my old eyes they are handy for seeing details on plants or small print, lol. Flexed just right you can focus sunlight to start a fire with one. They are going into every pack I have.

The last item is 1lb of activated charcoal, high quality hardwood. It will be divided up into each of my medical kits. A very good item to have around for several medical uses… and in a pinch I could filter water for flushing a wound or drinking.


----------



## tsrwivey

Got two books by Rick Austin, now I just need time to read them


----------



## txcatlady

Went to a birthday party in Bryan college station today. Thankful my preps have me in rural TX and not in a city that has so many students moving in. I know it is great for the economy, but thankful to get back home safely. The traffic was crazy but most drivers were considerate as there were no lights near us on the street. I worry about my daughter who lives and works there . Her husband does have an old truck that he drives daily so I feel they can get to us if they need to. I have told her what to bring.


----------



## Grimm

Finally got a chance to get to Costco. Got some beans, canned greenbeans, chocolate milk boxes, a sweater for Roo, jeans and some pjs for her in the next couple sizes.

Not much but still something.


----------



## bogey

Found really good prices on meat locally again. Chicken quarters .29 cents a pound. Pork Boston Butt roast .99 a pound. Two pack - got the last one. 20.00. Have to throw them in the freezer for now due to work. Will cook and can later.

Haven't seen this mentioned before. Could easily have missed it. Towels and pillows. Eventually the essentials will wear thin. Wally World had decent size and thickness towels of a certain color on sale for 2.79 each. Got four of those. Others of the same kind but different colors were 7-8 I believe. Tey were just getting rid of sage green. I got nothing against green! And they have cheapie pillows for about the same price (under $3.00). Got two of those for replacements, guests, or just whatever.


----------



## Genevieve

thursday I went to sam's club and bought another box of pool shock and a bucket of chlorine tabs. more D3 ,bath soap,dawn detergent, stocked up on tp and paper plates.


yesterday I bought 3 good leather belts
and this morning heading to tractor supply to buy some muck boots


----------



## Genevieve

bogey said:


> Found really good prices on meat locally again. Chicken quarters .29 cents a pound. Pork Boston Butt roast .99 a pound. Two pack - got the last one. 20.00. Have to throw them in the freezer for now due to work. Will cook and can later.
> 
> Haven't seen this mentioned before. Could easily have missed it. Towels and pillows. Eventually the essentials will wear thin. Wally World had decent size and thickness towels of a certain color on sale for 2.79 each. Got four of those. Others of the same kind but different colors were 7-8 I believe. Tey were just getting rid of sage green. I got nothing against green! And they have cheapie pillows for about the same price (under $3.00). Got two of those for replacements, guests, or just whatever.


oh yea at all the stores now is the time to stock up on storage and linens because of back to school. also good deals on printers, laptops, tablets and office supplies


----------



## Padre

Six months of food put up as well as about 10 doses of antibiotics (Cipro, Ampicilian, Metronosozol, and Bactrim).


----------



## Grimm

Picked up some 100 hour liquid candles, sterno cans, canned beets, items for my EDC, 1000 piece puzzle and some more vetwrap.


----------



## musketjim

New battery for motorhome so our secondary house is up and running again, picked cucumbers and covered pumpkins and tomatoes, frost and snow this weekend. Will attempt trip to BOL, river is very high, but wifes life insurance is paid up.:2thumb: But seriously, it is paid up. Workouts in new season have started out well.


----------



## Grimm

Having some issues with Roo's fish tank again so I got some fish pen.


----------



## tsrwivey

Got 8 one month old laying hens today, our first livestock ever. :2thumbs: 

just ordered 500 duckweed plants to help supplement the chicks feed when they get older & to use for compost. I haven't messed with it before but I figured I'd give it a shot. I hope to have enough to share at our prepared society get together this fall. 

Hubby just ordered his beekeeping stuff, it will be an assembly project but we can't get bees till spring anyway so why not? Found a local bee keeper/breeder to get our bees from.


----------



## Grimm

Got 50lbs of layer pellets from the feed store. Did the math based on current egg prices and our girls only need to lay about 3 dozen eggs a month to cover the cost. I get just under 2 dozen a week. Once the 4 littles start laying (they turn 18 weeks real soon) I am going to start selling the extra eggs to actually cover the cost of feed, supplements and herbs for them.

Pricing the components for my feed supplement for the girls. Some of it is really expensive so I am trying to find cheap sourcing or cheaper alternatives. Lots of research and testing small amounts of the components by themselves to see if they will eat them. I want to stay away from corn and soy since most feeds are made of these.

Found a hatchery that I can get my ducklings from year round. Looking to add 3 quackers to the backyard flock maybe in the fall or early winter. That way they will be in the brooder and ready for the run in spring. Still doing the research on ducks and chickens living together but it should be fine since I spend lots of time with the birds.

Working (on paper) on my meat bird breeding program. I want to have a second coop with my rooster and meat hens who will lay and hatch out my meat birds. Not ready to build that coop and run but working on the genetics aspect and looking at breeds. I think some nice dual purpose chickens so I can keep a few young pullets for eggs down the road.

Added Wyoming to our list of states we may want to move to.


----------



## hiwall

> Added Wyoming to our list of states we may want to move to.


I have spent considerable time in northwestern Wyoming. It was on my short list of places to move but Arizona won out due to the very mild winters, even here in the hills.


----------



## Grimm

hiwall said:


> I have spent considerable time in northwestern Wyoming. It was on my short list of places to move but Arizona won out due to the very mild winters, even here in the hills.


Arizona is on K's No-Go list.

I have family out there and I don't like what I have seen of the state so far.


----------



## recon-1

Why Wyoming? Other ones?


----------



## Grimm

recon-1 said:


> Why Wyoming? Other ones?


Lets put it this way... The list is so we can start taking some vacations and see what we like in the next 3-4 years before we move.

Texas
Kansas
Nebraska
etc


----------



## jimLE

Arizona is a no go for me as well.to much desert.and to much work would have to go into makeing sure there's plenty of drinking and garden water.plus depending on a persons location there.they might have to bring in good soil for the yard and garden(s)..


----------



## bigg777

I love Arizona but it is 95% freakin' desert!

Sure, there's plenty of game and beautiful scenery, but land along the few natural waterways that run 24/7/365 are either spoken for already or expensive as all get out.


----------



## jimLE

and at least most of those water ways will dry up when the water source drys up.or the pumps stop pumping.then what?then there's the aquifers.but they'll dry up as well,if things keep going as they are..


----------



## hiwall

What many people don't know is that there are many places that have used DUG wells here in Arizona! I have seen them myself. Many drilled wells are not very deep at all (under 100') and produce alot of water. Obviously there are places here that it is Very hard to get a producing well also (but that is true even in some 'wet' states). 
Arizona is not for everyone. I just happen to like it. The forests here near me look and are exactly the same as in other western states (I have hunted in many of those states). 
For anyone thinking about moving it is very wise to think hard and do alot of research on the different areas that you are considering before committing to the actual move. 
Wyoming has many pretty spots. The northeast corner is the western edge of the Black Hills and is nice. South near Laramie is pretty and that is nice area. I have hunted the Big Horn mountains and that is a very pretty area. My favorite area was the Big Horn Basin just west of the mountains of the same name. Pick a spot there in some of the lower hills and you could make a fine life there. It is the area I had thought of moving to before I came here. But everyone has their own ideas as where things are near perfect. We each like something different. Its great that we live in the nation with such a wide choice different regions.


----------



## Viking

I have a neighbor that is in the last processes of moving to the lower panhandle of Idaho and their daughter and son in law lived just East of Yellowstone in the Powell area, they just sold their home and are also moving to the same area of Idaho, where they lived the winters can be and often are bitter cold. Where my neighbor is moving to is about a thousand feet higher than here in S.W. Oregon and they get colder weather and much more snow than we do but it's still mild compared with where their daughter lived in Wyoming. We've lived at 8,100 feet in Colorado and basically had enough of cold weather, where we live now is like paradise, whatever problems we have gone through or are to face in living here is nothing compared with dealing with cold winters elsewhere.


----------



## smaj100

We lost one of our 2 meat pigs over the weekend. We noticed he was not moving around like normal a couple days ago, after conferring with our vet we opted for a broad spec antibiotic and some steriods. Less than 12hrs later he was gone. Our other piggy was given the same dose of ab just in case it was something viral. She is doing fine, still running around the pen and eating well. Looks like the porkchops will be a little lean this winter. Good thing we still have pork from last years 2 pigs.


----------



## Cotton

smaj100 said:


> We lost one of our 2 meat pigs over the weekend. We noticed he was not moving around like normal a couple days ago, after conferring with our vet we opted for a broad spec antibiotic and some steriods. Less than 12hrs later he was gone. Our other piggy was given the same dose of ab just in case it was something viral. She is doing fine, still running around the pen and eating well. Looks like the porkchops will be a little lean this winter. Good thing we still have pork from last years 2 pigs.


By any chance did you ever identify Sida rhombifolia growing around your barn? It acts as a systemic antibiotic. 

Sorry about the loss, especially late in the year.


----------



## smaj100

Cotton said:


> By any chance did you ever identify Sida rhombifolia growing around your barn? It acts as a systemic antibiotic.
> 
> Sorry about the loss, especially late in the year.


Cotton, after I looked up what that plant looks like, we don't have any that i've seen on the farm. The loss sucks as he was going to be our winter slaughter this year and breed the female. The female is showing some arthritic signs as well, not sure if it's the farm we got them from or maybe they have been inbreed. We'll slaughter her and get 2 more piglets this spring and start over. It is what it is, life on the farm some animals get sick and die no explanation or reason.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

More baby stuff added to the preps. Also, hopefully, a new (to me) 12 ga. if things work out before deer season.


----------



## zimmy

Got my official looking BOV ready to go with communication equipment, extra fuel tank, LED strobe light, and the great seal of Ohio on the doors. For the most part I should be able to move freely on the highways.


----------



## tsrwivey

Our bee hive parts came in last night. It's gonna be an assembly project but we've got the parts for 4 deep hive boxes, 60 deep frames, 2 screen bottoms, & 2 tops.


----------



## zimmy

My in ground stash with 24" stainless steel cover.


----------



## HardCider

Picked up a few boxes of ammo. Checking out several tiny house designs and have picked out the style of animal barn I want to build this fall in case we get a second flock of sheep, ducks and chickens. I want animals out at the farm as well as at home. Also picked up 4 pounds of seed(beets, turnips and greens).


----------



## mojo4

Northern Arizona is completely different from Southern Arizona. It really reminded me of Colorado with the rolling mountain and heavy trees. My FIL lives in Tucson so we usually drive through New Mexico and west on I 10 and that is one dry road. I 40 across northern AZ was so different. One thing my brother and I discussed was our short growing season in Colorado. Further south you can actually grow vegetables sooner and longer. Further east and there is actually water! Lots to think about


----------



## zimmy

My transition off of fossil fuel to all electric will involve these flywheels to be used on outdoor equipment like my chipper/shredder. I will remove the ICE (internal combustion engine) and install an electric motor, the flywheel will help carry through on the cut by inertia.


----------



## Viking

zimmy said:


> My transition off of fossil fuel to all electric will involve these flywheels to be used on outdoor equipment like my chipper/shredder. I will remove the ICE (internal combustion engine) and install an electric motor, the flywheel will help carry through on the cut by inertia.


How much horsepower will the motor have?


----------



## zimmy

*Electric Motor Conversion*

I have a 3HP motor someone gave me so that will be the one I will use. It has a 10HP ICE on it now.


----------



## notyermomma

After a number of delays my unpacking at the new Chez Nacho is coming to a graceful conclusion. It's starting to look like home, even though I still have several boxes crammed into corners.

This place really is a little too big for just one person, but I can get used to a problem like that. Last night I got serious about going through all the boxes labeled PANTRY. I pulled out everything that expires this year and re-wrote the dates on everything else that was getting faded. With things like winter clothing still buried, I'll take my sweet time developing a system for the canned tuna. :laugh:

I am happy to say that this new home puts me on the _correct_ side of the river in the event of The Big Quake. I'll be separated from relatives either way, but my GHB can be a regular GHB now. And I live just a couple miles from work on a stretch of land that's as flat as Kansas so getting home on foot shouldn't be some grand odyssey. As someone who works with a lot of homeless people, I'm relieved that I won't have to hide (or make excuses for having) a supply bag that would rival most of my clients.'

Since my new place is buried in the suburbs, I also have several garden beds. artydance: My predecessors were garden-crazy so I have two raised beds in my front yard that are still frantically pumping out eggplant, zukes, strawberries, and tomatillos. My small fenced backyard has three more beds with tomatoes, mint, cukes, mint, serranos, habaneros, mint, snap peas, and mint. The temperature has been in the 70s for the last couple weeks; after one final hurrah in the 90s next weekend I'll rip it all out for the winter and put it to bed. Despite my long love of gardening my skills are terrible, but I won't let it stop me now any more than I ever have.


----------



## 21601mom

Picked up some Mountain House freeze dried food and more Berkey filters, thanks to a great sale from the Berkey Guy! Saved $40!!


----------



## LincTex

zimmy said:


> My transition off of fossil fuel to all electric will involve these flywheels to be used on outdoor equipment like my chipper/shredder. I will remove the ICE (internal combustion engine) and install an electric motor, the flywheel will help carry through on the cut by inertia.


What RPM will you be running them at?

DO NOT EXCEED the safe RPM for those *pullies*!!!!! 
Those are NOT inertial flywheels! 

The ones you posted were NEVER designed to go over about 100-200 RPM. *You need to find out for sure*.

Not only are they not balanced for speed, they are not structurally able to handle the centrifugal loads. I have seen what a 24" diameter does when over-sped, and when it comes apart imagine "fragmentation bomb"! 

If you are going over 100 RPM, you really need to look into using a large truck/tractor engine flywheel. Even the flywheels designed for "Hit-n-miss" engines (and Lister diesels) were designed for just a couple hundred RPM's.... MAXIMUM!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Our newest prep is the baby bag. It's all stocked and ready for the big moment. The wife is uncomfortable as all heck, but I got her some snacks and she's resting. The doc said that he'll see her again next week, or in the next couple of days.
I'll be out in the woods in about 6 hours, so it's off to be for me shortly. I'm hunting with my dad for a few hours in the morning since it looks like baby is still a few days off.


----------



## hiwall

Why not use a car tire and wheel for a flywheel? They are already balanced and good for 1000 RPM (or more).


----------



## ksmama10

ContinualHarvest said:


> Our newest prep is the baby bag. It's all stocked and ready for the big moment. The wife is uncomfortable as all heck, but I got her some snacks and she's resting. The doc said that he'll see her again next week, or in the next couple of days.
> I'll be out in the woods in about 6 hours, so it's off to be for me shortly. I'm hunting with my dad for a few hours in the morning since it looks like baby is still a few days off.


I hope you will have good cell phone reception wherever you are going. This scenario might be better than a big dose of castor oil for inducing labor. The only thing better for increasing the odds would be for a nice storm front to come in while you're away...just sayin. :teehee:


----------



## zimmy

*Flywheels*

The cast iron pulley is balanced and rated to a top speed of 750RPM. The aluminum wheels are not balanced and will not be run at a high speed. Thanks for the concerns, I will be careful in my application


----------



## Viking

Yesterday my wife and I went to Medford, OR. and picked up two burn barrels and four 55 gallon white and blue barrels for spring overflow water storage to a add to the two we got awhile back. Also bought three 30 gallon galvanized garbage cans for Faraday storage. On the subject of Faraday storage, the neighbor that helped lay down the railroad ties for our sea-land container came over with some beer and a sit down chat, he mentioned that I now have a very large Faraday shield, the 40' steel container.


----------



## Viking

zimmy said:


> I have a 3HP motor someone gave me so that will be the one I will use. It has a 10HP ICE on it now.


In consideration of the constant load of a chipper being fed, 3 hp seems a bit low to me, even with a flywheel, I would suggest 3 phase, 208-240 VAC motor with at least 5 HP as that would give you more torque to recover the RPM.


----------



## zimmy

*Flywheel*



Viking said:


> In consideration of the constant load of a chipper being fed, 3 hp seems a bit low to me, even with a flywheel, I would suggest 3 phase, 208-240 VAC motor with at least 5 HP as that would give you more torque to recover the RPM.


Or perhaps forget the whole idea on the chipper conversion.


----------



## HardCider

I saw the results of chipper blades exploding and is was just like a frag grenade. The chunks bounced all around inside the chip body and out the chute. They were still going fast enough to drive into the asphalt road


----------



## Viking

I had a friend that was in the suspender manufacturing business a few years ago and she had a shoe last stamping press for cutting out shoe parts out of leather, this machine had a huge flywheel, don't remember the hp of the electric motor but just cutting out small pieces of leather could stop the flywheel even after I made an adjustment to the variable motor pulley to speed up the flywheel, I don't remember the motor hp but it should have been more, but then the machine was very old with lots of wear. Sometimes it's hard to beat what powers things originally.


----------



## timmie

finally signed our papers on buying our dream farm. now it's time to seriously get down to the buisness of getting it to be as self-sufficient as possible.


----------



## Grimm

Picked up some more sterno cans. (I keep a few at all times just in case. Plus they make great in door smores!)

Working on a bigger more in depth first aid kit for the car. Next will be the expanded GHBs for the car. Winter is around the corner so checking the winter kit for the car to make sure it is up to date and complete.


----------



## Genevieve

filled up all the vehicles and the extra gas tanks
bought filters for the bobcat and generator to change the oil in them
filled up the 40# propane tank that was empty

got rid of all the metal for recycling so the bins are empty for the winter ( and the snow lol). put that money in the bank for bills


----------



## Grimm

Roo and I had our eye exams this morning. We just got home after 2 hours. Roo had to have her eyes dialated. Not fun getting the drops in her eyes.

I needed new reading glasses and Roo needs reading glasses as well. I picked out a nice pair of frames for her in purple (she picked out the color). and I provided my own frames. Next year I can get new frames for myself and I'll get some frames for Roo online so we have a spare. 

Got copies of our prescriptions so I can use Zenni Optical if any of our glasses get lost or broken. I might go ahead and order a second set for Roo now.


----------



## HardCider

Been playing with my take down 10/22 and single six so I picked up a lot more squirrel and rabbit medicine this week. Season is already open on the bushy tails but I generally don't like shooting them until it gets a little cooler.


----------



## txcatlady

Picked up ammo yesterday and today. I now have 5-9 boxes for every gun. Lighters, candles, toilet paper, stuff to make soap and assorted things for storage. My husband tells me he likes butter beans! Never seen seed for those around here so will now try to find some canned. Back to town in morning for garbage to dump, more deer corn and feed for weaning calves. Picked up rye grass seed for cover crop and will try to get that done in next week. Preps everyday


----------



## Padre

Bought a new safe, a cheap 24 gun winchester, as well as two heavy duty shelving units to put some more food stuffs on for my BOL. I also cleaned out one of my storage rooms, reorganizing and rotating out old canned food. 

I also inventoried an ammo cache. File that under the heading: have enough, want more. Speaking of which....building a new AR. Started with an Anderson lower with a hypershock trigger. The upper will likely be Daniel Defense or spikes. Thinking about pulling the trigger on an EOTech...

I have been looking into solar for some time but my electric costs are super low...the only thing I NEED electricity for is a in home pump to pressurize my water system (need is perhaps a strong word, clean water flows into the basement with no pump necessary) and the electronic control of my propane flash heater. I can't find a financing option that won't cost me money (i.e. I would get credits from the power company that I could not use, or sell). So I have decided on a Wagan cube. It's a device that looks like a cooler but contains five solar panels, a battery, and an inverter. My hope is that this will run my 1/2 HP pump for a few minutes to pressurize my water system each morning and evening, as well as charge two ways, and fire up the flash heater for an occasional shower.

Finally, thinking about building a safe room in my basement...


----------



## Cotton

LincTex said:


> WOW!! Amazing for you!!


 from "what are you doing today"

The last few weeks have been very satisfying. I've been working at this for over 8 years. I've acquired wild crafting rights (or permission to hunt plants) for just over 125,000 acres. I don't do this for money, I do this for something much more valuable, I do this for knowledge!

Concurrently, I've developed relationships with some of the best teaching herbalists in the country, folks with their own schools, great teachers who are published, great works of medicinal knowledge.

By request I sometimes harvest few plants, plants someone can't get where they live&#8230; a quart of tincture here, a small package of dried plants there, or a pound of roots. I trade this for knowledge from the best in the country. Again, I'm not out hunting ginseng or shipping bulk herbs&#8230; not my goal.

My purpose was to learn the location of every medicinal plant within 20 miles of my home, and how to use it in an emergency. Yellowroot was the last plant on my list. To put 8 years into a goal, thousand of hours&#8230; and see it come to fruition&#8230; artydance:


----------



## Cotton

Cotton said:


> from "what are you doing today"
> 
> My purpose was to learn the location of every medicinal plant within 20 miles of my home, and how to use it in an emergency. Yellowroot was the last plant on my list. To put 8 years into a goal, thousand of hours&#8230; and see it come to fruition&#8230; artydance:


I have to add this small bit&#8230; All of us who start out with a small goal sometimes discover we have opened a huge can of worms. This was what happened in my case.

I started out with an edible plant book from a prepper stand point. Because I grew up on the farm where I live I recognized all the plants in the book.

It snowballed&#8230; Now I know over 1200 medicinal and edible species&#8230; a big can of worms&#8230; 

I'm happy to share any knowledge I've learned with all of you!


----------



## LincTex

Padre said:


> My hope is that this will run my 1/2 HP pump for a few minutes to pressurize my water system each morning and evening, as well as charge two ways, and fire up the flash heater for an occasional shower...


Just look into getting a 12 volt DC ShurFlo pump instead (or two pumping in parallel if you need a lot of flow).

Getting a 1/2 HP shallow well pump to run from an inverter is a pretty big challenge... and uses a TON of power.


----------



## Grimm

Ran out to get some more tide to wash K's work clothes. I still had a few full bottles but we just finished one off so the prepper OCD in me had to replace it asap. 

While at Walmart I grabbed some comfort food and a deck of Uno cards. Looks like California is going to be hit by a massive El Nino weather system. I thought I'd get a head start on all the long days stuck in the house possibly without power.


----------



## LincTex

Grimm said:


> Ran out to get some more tide to wash K's work clothes.


I use the cheapest washing powder in the store for my work clothes... Foca laundry powder. It seems to work just fine.


----------



## Grimm

LincTex said:


> I use the cheapest washing powder in the store for my work clothes... Foca laundry powder. It seems to work just fine.


For some reason only Tide Ultra Stain Release works on K's work clothes. Maybe its because he gets lath, concrete, black chalk etc on his clothes.

I still make our own detergent for washing everything else. I just tried the tide one day because I had a coupon that made it free. I only get the tide when I can get coupons making it 50%+ off.

I have an arsenal of laundry tricks for getting clothes clean and K's work clothes are the only ones that just don't get clean.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Been out shooting the 10/22 a bit. It is still in the break in period. Discovered that it does not like the Federal bulk ammo. It shot the Remington much easier. But it is getting better. Still impossible to get .22lr ammo around here. Glad I still have a few boxes put away. 

I also found the Bear Creek dehydrated soups on sale. So, I grabbed a few more for the "Emergency Shelves". 

Tonight, me and the wife watched Fear the Walking Dead. And, I know it's fictitious, but the scenarios actually made discussing civil breakdown relevant (Plus we live kind of close to Baltimore). We talked about the importance of having enough food, water, medicine, and weaponry stocked up to ride out a crisis. We've always been big fans of TWD, and seeing the scenarios, kind of make it easier for me to toss an extra item or two in the shopping cart 'for the emergency shelves'.


----------



## tsrwivey

My husband found my dehydrating project in the deuce & a half. Oops! It worked though, the jalapeños are crisp.


----------



## tsrwivey

Started my duckweed project. Hopefully this stuff will be a good source of protein for the chickens & a source of green mulch for the garden.


----------



## HardCider

Continualharvest,

try CCI mini mags in your 10/22. Mine shoots those better than anything else I have tried. And they run cleaner than the Federal and Rem bulk crap.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

HardCider said:


> Continualharvest,
> 
> try CCI mini mags in your 10/22. Mine shoots those better than anything else I have tried. And they run cleaner than the Federal and Rem bulk crap.


Agreed! Also, if you can find them, CCI stingers are wonderful!


----------



## Viking

tsrwivey said:


> Started my duckweed project. Hopefully this stuff will be a good source of protein for the chickens & a source of green mulch for the garden.


Many years ago when I lived in Washington and would go up to British Columbia to fish lakes and streams, very often the lakes I fished on were turning "Upside down", in the fall the duckweed would break loose from the bottom and the whole surface of the lakes would be covered with duckweed, and yes I caught some very nice Kamloops trout (rainbows), the biggest was around five pounds. Most of the lakes had freshwater shrimp and the fish often had very small heads, compared to their bodies, from growing so fast. Keep us posted as to how this works for you.


----------



## notyermomma

Yesterday I started putting my garden to bed for the winter - planting pansies and mums, and weeding. I finally had to quit after a while because the ground is like concrete thanks to this drought. I could only do so much, although I spent several hours at it. After living in upstairs apartments for 11 years I've forgotten how good it feels to stick my hands in _*real dirt.*_ :flower: It's scheduled to rain tomorrow, so I'll try again after that.

This evening I started getting ready for an important meeting I have next week. It's critical but unpleasant legal stuff so I've been putting it off ... afterwards I rewarded myself by unpacking several more boxes. Call me weird, but it made me happy. It's really satisfying to see this place take shape.


----------



## timmie

got a case of half-pint jars--free. also found a good deal on tp. also got a good buy on some chocolate. we are going to have a busy weekend -sorta. the girls and i are going to can some.we have some ham and some strawberries. also a customer at our store is bringing me some scuppernogs that i will make into jelly. trying to get the freezer cleaned out.


----------



## musketjim

Been awhile, been so busy. New woodstove installed at BOL,much more efficient. Had big reveal for root crops at BOL last week. Potatoes were a big improvement over last year, same with carrots, beets didn't do to well, but better than ever. Bought a new smaller rototiller for the house. Now I can leave the big one at BOL where it's used to it's full capabilities. Bought a laser boresighter for the 10-22. Since I've had the rear sight replaced can't hit jackdamit. Final trip to BOL with boat this weekend. Bought 15 bags of topsoil to take up. Not the most economical way to improve soil, but every little bit helps with composting also. Kale lettuce and spinach did very well


----------



## zimmy

I found this portable antenna system for $5 at a barn sale that looks like someone was trying to setup and never finished. It consist of fiberglass poles and several different antennas. I will add a tip up hinge and some stainless guy wires. Don't know what band the antennas operate on.


----------



## Grimm

Grabbed some lamp oil, hand tools, cat litter and clothing for Roo in the next few sizes. I also got a school backpack for Roo when she starts school in a year or two. The backpack was less than $5 on clearance. At that price I may have to hit another Target in the next town over to see if I can get more.


----------



## timmie

started building our chicken pen. a friend gave us our first rooster , so we got busy and started building. we are trying to make it as predator proof as possible. i'm so excited about this addition to our farm.


----------



## hiwall

Went to Walmart to order more Augason Farms LTS food (like I really need more) but EVERYTHING was out of stock! Even went to Augason Farms own website (where the prices are much higher!) and many items there were out of stock. 
This of course does not mean the world is about to end but it certainly means alot of people think it will and they are stocking up now.


----------



## ksmama10

hiwall said:


> Went to Walmart to order more Augason Farms LTS food (like I really need more) but EVERYTHING was out of stock! Even went to Augason Farms own website (where the prices are much higher!) and many items there were out of stock.
> This of course does not mean the world is about to end but it certainly means alot of people think it will and they are stocking up now.


I noticed the same thing yesterday.:eyebulge:


----------



## Grimm

hiwall said:


> Went to Walmart to order more Augason Farms LTS food (like I really need more) but EVERYTHING was out of stock! Even went to Augason Farms own website (where the prices are much higher!) and many items there were out of stock.
> This of course does not mean the world is about to end but it certainly means alot of people think it will and they are stocking up now.


Remember September is National Preparedness Month.


----------



## tsrwivey

Last night Honeyville was out of butter & milk.


----------



## Grimm

I am waiting til October to buy this month's LTFS.


----------



## LincTex

zimmy said:


> I found this portable antenna system for $5 at a barn sale .... Don't know what band the antennas operate on.


Can you use a SWR meter to determine this? A low return would indicate the tuning is good for that frequency.


----------



## LincTex

Taking advantage of fuel prices! I have been storing more, but I actually still have about 400 gallon of empty space I might think about filling up with something.

Gasoline is in the $1.80's... diesel is still over $2.00/gallon, but I am NOT complaining compared to when it was $5.00 a gallon in 2007!

Still working on a little more propane storage - trying to beat the winter prices. I hope to have at least 250 gallons on hand before the month ends.


----------



## headhunter

A hard Arkansas stone followed me home as did a used scythe ($25) with only one major nick. The eldest daughter and I purchased a cabin on a small river in a neighboring state. So far, it looks promising. The first week the son-in-law had his game cam up he caught turkeys, a coyote, a small bear, two does with three fawns, and three small bucks. I know, the question is, "Where is momma bear?" The son-in-law and grandson were putting away their boat and grandpa (me) was looking at the tool shed. The NW corner had new claw marks and when I was standing if I put my hand over my head, I could touch the new teeth marks. There are many ways to announce one's presents.


----------



## tsrwivey

Ordered some more powdered milk, butter, & taters. Am I the only one who *really* wants to play with one of those home freeze dryers?!


----------



## Grimm

tsrwivey said:


> Ordered some more powdered milk, butter, & taters. Am I the only one who *really* wants to play with one of those home freeze dryers?!


I'd love to but at around 5K I can't even think about it. Maybe if there was a way to rent one...


----------



## Freyadog

10# dry milk, mayonnaise, 4 boxes of A, 2 coffee, 5 cans cream of chicken,


----------



## ksmama10

My local grocery store has Campbell's Tomato and Chicken Noodle Soup in sale til tonight, so I went with the intention of just getting two cases of the chicken and one of the tomato soups..then I saw they had their Best Choice chunky soups on sale too, so threw in 8 cans of two different varieties..THEN I spotted Progesso soups in sale too..so I got another 8 cans. Too bad they weren't all as cheap as the Campbells, but, now I'm ready for the blizzard warnings. Or at least I'm a little bit MORE ready. You know this won't be on sale when the time comes...Also, went to Dollar General this morning and snagged two pound bags of spaghetti and elbow macaroni on clearance for $.75 ea.; I bought all four bags.


----------



## ksmama10

Not for myself, but this morning on my local FB garage sale page, I found a dehydrator for $15. I've been looking for one for a friend for at least two years. This will be her early Christmas gift.

Then I hit my local grocery store for their bargains. Bought three cases each of canned corn and green beans since they are on sale for $.39 a can. Also bought ten lbs of pasta for $7.90, and ten of those pasta side dish pouches for $10. Hamburger is on sale too, so bought ten lbs. Will go back tomorrow and get 4 cases each of chili beans and diced tomatoes, after making arrangements with the manager. This way, they'll be boxed, rather than loose. Now, if only butter would go on sale...


----------



## notyermomma

I put six seedlings each of kale and bok choy into the ground, and had a nice conversation with one of my new neighbors in the process. If I have any energy left after dinner I'll pin up some of my insulating wall quilts. Whew!


----------



## zimmy

Bought a new Rinnai energy saver propane heater off of Ebay, it came in damaged so they took $100 off the purchased price. This unit is made in Japan and is very efficient, through the wall vented heater. I have three sources of heat now, next on the list is a mini split heat pump.


----------



## Viking

I just noticed the page 5.56, I'm prepared. Made a mad dash into the Co-op, they just got some chicks in this morning, we bought eight sex-links and eight barred rocks and they were going fast, I wouldn't be surprised if they were all gone by the end of the day. A big motivator for us was that each time we would go to the store for eggs is that the prices are up by a considerable amount more than the last time This wasn't really planned, I don't have the chicken tractor built yet so I'm going to have to move that project up and slightly delay the kitchen island, which I've been working on.


----------



## zimmy

I bought a couple of these vintage vacuum tube CB radios just to have around in case of an EMP, all of my other CB radios are solid state so I thought having a couple tube radios around would be a good idea. As far as I know these are all tubes but I haven't gotten around to looking into the units yet. Very busy on outside projects in this unusually dry summer.


----------



## bbrider

So, yesterday I found this ozark mill mfg grain mill. It has stone's for grinding, an electric motor for the good times and a crank handle for the bad times. It is grinding now and seems to work well. I can't find any info one the company, but did find one one eBay that went for 200.00. Bought this one at the local goodwill for 80.00.


----------



## Viking

bbrider said:


> So, yesterday I found this ozark mill mfg grain mill. It has stone's for grinding, an electric motor for the good times and a crank handle for the bad times. It is grinding now and seems to work well. I can't find any info one the company, but did find one one eBay that went for 200.00. Bought this one at the local goodwill for 80.00.


 Excellent find, good for you. A few years ago we bought a Golden Grain Grinder at a second hand store for $100 on consignment, it has a large heavy stone set, powered by a 3/4 hp motor and has a hand crank and bicycle sprocket. I told a Mormon friend about it and she told me that model originally lists for around $1,000+. She also told me, don't grind oats in it because it will smear the stones and to make oat flour in a blender instead, which we did and it worked great.


----------



## bbrider

Viking, thanks for the heads up. I knew that things like coffee, peanuts and flax seed were not good, but I thought oats would be okay. Well, scratch that off the list. It should work well for making corn meal, so that's good.


----------



## Cotton

zimmy said:


> I bought a couple of these vintage vacuum tube CB radios just to have around in case of an EMP, all of my other CB radios are solid state so I thought having a couple tube radios around would be a good idea. As far as I know these are all tubes but I haven't gotten around to looking into the units yet. Very busy on outside projects in this unusually dry summer.


Zimmy... I have a few vacuum tubes laying around... This one steps 75kv up to 150kv and regulates it precisely, a tetrode (weighs 13lbs). lol! Let me know if your radio needs one this big.


----------



## mojo4

LincTex said:


> Taking advantage of fuel prices! I have been storing more, but I actually still have about 400 gallon of empty space I might think about filling up with something.
> 
> Gasoline is in the $1.80's... diesel is still over $2.00/gallon, but I am NOT complaining compared to when it was $5.00 a gallon in 2007!
> 
> Still working on a little more propane storage - trying to beat the winter prices. I hope to have at least 250 gallons on hand before the month ends.


How do you store the gas? Do you have a bunch of barrels or did you buy an old gas station?


----------



## gabbyj310

Since I just got off of the ship,my preps are SLOWbut....I did stop by the local Wal-Mart and found the 88 cent barrel of anti fungus creams, regular asprin,etc.I loaded up and have to now vacuum seal everything just to keep it more fresh.I also purchased serveral jars of honey on sale..The good news is I now am ready to have my kitchen cabinets put in my "tin mansion"(finally) and I also have a 100 gal propane tank that will be filled(summer prices yipee) for the winter to save on my heating bill.:congrat:That will have to do for me until I have another trip on the ship. I am thinking that with "real" storage I will be able to organize and see what I am in need of.If I get my extra room done outside(root cellar)I will be rollin' for sure!!!! Still looking to have a well dug but again that for my next trip in.


----------



## zimmy

Cotton: Wow that looks something like a 4-1000A. Did that that come out of a transmitter or a linear amp.


----------



## zimmy

Cotton: This has been on Craig's List for a very long time, just can't come up with a valid reason to buy it. http://youngstown.craigslist.org/for/5235030534.html


----------



## Cotton

zimmy said:


> Cotton: Wow that looks something like a 4-1000A. Did that that come out of a transmitter or a linear amp.


It came out of a catscan high voltage system&#8230; to produce X-rays. 480 3-phase was regulated into a dc output of around 1000v. There were two of these big tetrodes in series (in a tank filled with oil). They stepped the 1000vdc up to 150,000 volts dc, which fed the X-ray tube. You might say it was a really big linear amp! 

I had a dozen of these old tubes, cashed some of them in when the price of copper spiked&#8230; I like the transmitter... :congrat:


----------



## Freyadog

Preps this week from store:
20# sugar
25# salt
2 large coffee
12 cans chicken noodle soup
6 boxes of Kraft Mac n cheese
2boxes tea

Bought me a little truck. A ford ranger..1991... Had given my jeep to Thumper so I needed a ride.


----------



## tsrwivey

Our milk, butter, & taters from Emergency Essentials came in already! I figured I'd have to wait awhile since it's preparedness month & the butter was on back order.


----------



## zimmy

What in the world is that! Yes I know a Rube Goldberg at its best. As I said before I am moving in the direction away from fossil fuels, in other words less ICE machines (internal combustion engines). I had a 18vdc yard maintenance kit that consisted of a chain saw, pole saw, hedge trimmer, but guess what, the 18 volt nicad battery went bad, also 18 volts just wasn't enough power to to run the devices. I found a baby buggy at the recycling bins, scrap yard had some UPS pull out batteries, and all the other parts and components were bought new or something I had laying around. I run everything on 36v and so far, so good. I just wish it had larger wheels.


----------



## Genevieve

bought 4 bottles of Sambucol syrup ( elderberry syrup)
2 boxes of Sambucol tablets ( quick dissolve)

Walgreens has it on sale for only $9.99 each ( thats $4.50 off each) so I wiped them out of what was on the shelf lol


also picked up 6 small bottles of hand sanitizer for in coat pockets and the vehicles

10 cans of progresso soups
2 6 packs of ramen noodles ( I use the noodles more than anything and save the foil packs of flavoring for other things)
2 packs of shelf stable pepperoni ( want to make some "pizza" pasta salad this week)
5 carmex chap sticks
10 boxes of different pastas
4 packs of mushrooms for dehydrating
2 tubes of crazy glue 

and 2 ski bands for in coat pockets




next up will be apples for dehydrating and jam making since its apple season now. I'll get started on that tomorrow


----------



## Viking

Cotton said:


> It came out of a catscan high voltage system&#8230; to produce X-rays. 480 3-phase was regulated into a dc output of around 1000v. There were two of these big tetrodes in series (in a tank filled with oil) :congrat:


Many years ago, before it was found to be harmful to body organs, that oil used to be PCB oil which was commonly used in transformers, capacitors and high voltage switches. When I worked for Square "D" Electrical Company in Denver I remember seeing a can of PCB oil sitting on the floor against a wall. The plant manager of [D] used me to change out bad ballasts on the fluorescent lamps in the offices and in those days the ballasts still had PCB's in them, so I may still have some of that stuff in my system. Now days most of the oil used in transformers and other things is mineral oil. Before I went to work for the local school district some people thought that the tall light poles for the baseball fields were ugly and needed to come down so they cut one down and the transformer on it leaked oil from the damage done when it hit the ground, they about had a cow with worrying about that oil and they were right to worry, EPA fines can be very high, to their relief it was mineral oil. Later on a fellow worker bought the transformers and a bunch of aluminum wire for next to nothing and salvaged the copper and aluminum at pretty good $ per lb.


----------



## headhunter

Grandma dragged me along on her latest "garbage (sic) saling" expedition. Well, she had helped with loading the truck to visit the local waste transfer station so we were half way to he city. Her big purchase was a set of the Baby Sitter books for the grand daughter ($2). For myself, there was a 10" Crescent wrench (wrench adjustable jaw-$2 ), a "Wonder Bar" (pry bar-$3), and two smaller screw drivers (tips in great shape-$1). A little rust is nothing to be upset about. I saw a set of wash tubs (round bottomed on a stand) for $30. They would have been ideal to attach a hand wringer to-but, I walked. Darn!


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Baby items. That was what we added. We bought summer clothes (for next summer) on clearance. Got well over $300 worth of clothes for about $60.


----------



## Genevieve

another quart jar of local honey
another 5lbs of potatoes to dehydrate


a friend of the hubby is getting a divorce and selling his house so he's clearing out stuff. gave hubby a military litter. hubby is also picking up a table saw and some nice oak boards.


----------



## Grimm

Made a run to the feed store after taking Roo to school. Grabbed a bag of sweet PDZ, layer feed and 50 lbs of wheat to start growing fodder for the hens.

Then I stopped at the hardware store. They restocked lamp wicks so I picked up some more and some more oil. Also got a good deal on a case of the green Ball QT jars. I am going to use them as part of the fodder system for growing lentils or peas.

Sold some eggs. The cash is going to help cover the girls' feed this winter.


----------



## zimmy

A friend gave me this rotary inverter it is rated 1600 watts @ 12VDC. It has automatic start when it senses a load. I realize rotary inverters are not very efficient but on the other hand they are very rugged units. This will run my driveway gate and I also have an inverter as backup. Remember, one is none, two is one.


----------



## musketjim

Been busy lately digging out from winter storms.:surrender: Picked up some items for my sledging trips to BOL that I use as training for my race. I need weight so I got some bags of topsoil and a bag of 16-16-16 fertilizer. I'm going to try the Mittleider method in the garden next year. I know it's not organic but I'm always interested in trying new stuff.:droolie: Workouts and runs are proceeding very well. Picked up a laser boresighter for my 10-22. Since I've replaced rear sight, haven't been able to hit anything. :brickwall:


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Received some bulk dill seed yesterday so today I mylared it in one cup increments. 2 pounds made 9 cups exactly.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I picked up two bags of charcoal and 50 books of matches. Since there are charcoal grills in my apartment complex, I now have two means of cooking other than electricity.

I'm still working on getting my emergency fund back up to snuff, though. I haven't given up on that.


----------



## LincTex

Viking said:


> She also told me, don't grind oats in it because it will smear the stones and to make oat flour in a blender instead, which we did and it worked great.


The stones can get "glazed" when using it with wheat, too. 
When that happens, run some really fine sand through it to clean up the stones.


----------



## LincTex

mojo4 said:


> How do you store the gas? Do you have a bunch of barrels or did you buy an old gas station?


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/gasoline-stored-5-years-success-22028/


----------



## LincTex

zimmy said:


> A friend gave me this rotary inverter it is rated 1600 watts @ 12VDC. I realize rotary inverters are not very efficient


Those are nicely made - ran about $400 last I checked (years ago) - They need HUGE battery cables (0 or 00) and will run a normal car battery dead in about 5-10 minutes. They were designed to be used on trucks while running.


----------



## bbrider

LincTex said:


> The stones can get "glazed" when using it with wheat, too.
> When that happens, run some really fine sand through it to clean up the stones.


That sounds like a good idea, also. I've never had a mill like this, so any and all info is good. Thanks!


----------



## Beaniemaster2

We ordered one of those Solar Generators... Can't wait to get it and try it out! Also ordered fresh seeds including tobacco for the spring, never know if we will be able to get any next year...


----------



## myrtle55

Beaniemaster2 said:


> We ordered one of those Solar Generators... Can't wait to get it and try it out! Also ordered fresh seeds including tobacco for the spring, never know if we will be able to get any next year...


Let me know what you think of it when you get it please. We have been wondering about those as well!


----------



## timmie

found halls cough drops on sale for 88 cents [40 count pkg.] at our local grocery store. got several bags.also had tuna for 75 cents. these are good prices for our area. after we pay our bills i will hopefully be able to get more.


----------



## Grimm

I put off running my errands last week because we were all sick but I had to get them done today. Stopped at Walmart after the bank to combine some of my errands. Replaced some of the otc meds we used the last week, canned chicken noodle soup and bottled juice. While there I grabbed a stainless packable mess kit for the car kit, kool-aid packets for homemade gatorade, oral care products, and some first aid scissors for the dogs' first aid kit.

We made the trip to Costco yesterday and it wiped us all out for the rest of the day. More otc meds, sanitary pads, vitamins, comfort foods and cat food. Most of it is for storage but if we need it now we'll use it.

Got a used dog pack at the thrift store for cheap. It s a 'comfort' fit for both dogs. I'd need to make some adjustments to get a perfect fit around the girth on both girls. I'll re-fit it so it has more room to adjust and a stablizing strap that goes from the chest/neck strap under across the belly. Loops to feed the torso straps through and it will help keep the pack from sliding under them when they walk or run. I was also thinking of adding pockets to hold water bottles at the shoulders (the bulk of what they would be carrying is freeze dried dog food). Maybe some buckle straps on the top of the shoulders to strap down a light weight bed roll. But that is not the top of my list.


----------



## timmie

went shopping yesterday and found a clearance sale going on . bought some shaving cream for 50 cents,spices for 50 cents, 3 scandisk for a dollar each. then a customer at the store where i work brought me 3 cases of canning jars-free!!!! i love it.


----------



## jimLE

we've had a lift chair with no hand remote for 3 years.so mom decides to take it to the salvation army as a donation.. ok no problem..we get it there and unload it..and i walked away with a free slumberjack sleeping bag.and it still looks brand new.only thing i dont like about it.is the draw strings for it.is made of yarn,or something simaler..so i'll be takeing it to a seamstress.to replace it with some 550 para cord..then i'll have a top notch sleeping bag i can use from mid/late spring,to early/mid fall


----------



## tsrwivey

Finished painting the beehives. They're all ready for nukes! :2thumb:


----------



## txcatlady

Had some retail therapy today and really enjoyed picking up a few things. Some for storage and some for today. Seriously looking to buy some silver after talking to my brother.


----------



## Freyadog

Liquid Benadryl , 81mg aspirin, creamer, Swiss Miss, tomato soup, lighter fluid , Vienna sausage


----------



## ras1219como

Not exactly a prep but I guess it could be...got a new pair of insulated bibs for hunting. Can't wait for rifle season!


----------



## musketjim

Picked up some items at the recent winter/gun show, closest thing we have to a prepper expo. Picked up bolts for my crossbow pistol at a second gun show same weekend. Picked up a new chest holster for my .44. My Uncle Mike's just wasn't cutting it anymore. Bought a car jump starter that fits in the palm of your hand and can jump start a bunch of vehicles, it also has USB ports. Just received notice that blacksmithing classes are starting again. Another 6 gals. water stored.artydance:.


----------



## notyermomma

After moving twice this year my prep activities have ground to a standstill for the most part. It's just taken way too much energy to get organized, pack, move, unpack, get organized, and then suck it up and do it all over again.

I'm still unpacking and getting organized (hopefully for keeps this time!) but I got inspired today and did Earthquake Stuff. I started by going through my BOB and GHB (both a long ways off from going live) and re-inventoried for the heck of it. Then I ordered a 3-pack of Mainstay rations online - one for each bag and one for the car. I went to the hardware store and picked up some brackets to stabilize my bookcases against the wall.

Finally I went to my uncle's house to borrow his power drill for the job. We had a nice conversation about preparedness and agreed that a larger Family Meeting is in order soon. Because of some family history I thought that he'd be opposed to prepping in general (long story) so this was a really pleasant surprise. When I got home I found that I needed to recharge the drill, but that's okay. A second look around the house has prompted me to revise my plans a little anyway in terms of what hooks and straps to use.

I still have a long way to go, but I feel a little better now.


----------



## Grimm

notyermomma said:


> After moving twice this year my prep activities have ground to a standstill for the most part. It's just taken way too much energy to get organized, pack, move, unpack, get organized, and then suck it up and do it all over again.
> 
> I'm still unpacking and getting organized (hopefully for keeps this time!) but I got inspired today and did Earthquake Stuff. I started by going through my BOB and GHB (both a long ways off from going live) and re-inventoried for the heck of it. Then I ordered a 3-pack of Mainstay rations online - one for each bag and one for the car. I went to the hardware store and picked up some brackets to stabilize my bookcases against the wall.
> 
> Finally I went to my uncle's house to borrow his power drill for the job. We had a nice conversation about preparedness and agreed that a larger Family Meeting is in order soon. Because of some family history I thought that he'd be opposed to prepping in general (long story) so this was a really pleasant surprise. When I got home I found that I needed to recharge the drill, but that's okay. A second look around the house has prompted me to revise my plans a little anyway in terms of what hooks and straps to use.
> 
> I still have a long way to go, but I feel a little better now.


Am I wrong but you have a dog don't you? I'm curious if you are thinking or have started prepping for the pup.


----------



## Grimm

I got a second pack for the dogs. I got this one from ebay and is the same brand and style as the first. It is an easy style to custom fit to the girls. I plan to start once Halloween has past and I don't have to worry about Roo's costume. But the packs fit sort of now so if they are needed they are fine as is.

Added some fresh flares to the GHB in the car. I never got around to replacing the ones we had in the Saturn when it was totaled 2 years ago.


----------



## notyermomma

Grimm said:


> Am I wrong but you have a dog don't you? I'm curious if you are thinking or have started prepping for the pup.


Sadly, he went to The Great Backyard In The Sky a few months ago.  It's why I did my first move - so he could have a safe downstairs location to go through his end of life process. I do have a close friend who uses a service dog, and I'm helping her with her preps.


----------



## gabbyj310

I FINALLY bought some used kitchen cabinets for my trailer.Now I have found out the floor to the whole trailer is rotted around the edge and has to be replaced as well as the roof now needs a "roofover".I could have bought me a brand new trailer for what I have slowley put into this one.So help me when/if the darn thing stays put I will rent it out and build my underground home over one lot(on my land) and use it as income property if I ever retire.Now I have so many "goodies/preps etc I have to buy a barn/storage shed to keep it critter free...(.One step forward a three steps back!


----------



## smaj100

Been working on our new pantry/storm shelter tucked inside the new garage. Took me a few weeks of digging forming and pouring the footers and now we've started with the cinder blocks. Please keep the bashing to a minimum, lol. This is my first time laying blocks ever. 

My plan is stack the block till I reach a 7' +/- wall height. Place rebar down every 2-3 tubes and then fill with cement. I'll leave rebar sticking up above to add forms at the top for a 3" concrete ceiling. The room is 10x10. Anything I should be doing or considering from yall folks who've done or built anything like this?


----------



## Cotton

smaj100 said:


> Been working on our new pantry/storm shelter tucked inside the new garage. Took me a few weeks of digging forming and pouring the footers and now we've started with the cinder blocks. Please keep the bashing to a minimum, lol. This is my first time laying blocks ever.
> 
> My plan is stack the block till I reach a 7' +/- wall height. Place rebar down every 2-3 tubes and then fill with cement. I'll leave rebar sticking up above to add forms at the top for a 3" concrete ceiling. The room is 10x10. Anything I should be doing or considering from yall folks who've done or built anything like this?


Did you raid my cinder block pile? Some of those look familiar...


----------



## smaj100

Cotton said:


> Did you raid my cinder block pile? Some of those look familiar...


If you weren't so far away i'd love to raid that pile.  Due to the slope of the ground the garage was built on, we are having to build a retaining wall on the inside all the way around the garage to hold in the gravel and eventually the cement floor. I've been acquiring old bricks that are in good shape for use in the retention wall.


----------



## smaj100

Has anyone seen this or used one before? This appears borderline genius, and from a reuse and prepper stand point is perfect.

http://www.boredpanda.com/reusable-candle-holder-rekindle-benjamin-shine/


----------



## notyermomma

Yesterday I moored a few more bookcases. Today is payday, so it's back to the hardware store for more brackets. Sad that I have to guard my space-bucks so closely... but it's a sacrifice I chose to make so I could have the new place.


----------



## Grimm

I picked up some more GF cookie, brownie, cake mixes for quick desserts down the road.


----------



## myrtle55

Working on integrating my standard poodle with his basset hound..what a job..lol..teaching them to run the perimeter together and separately..they both already know how to handle folks entering the property but we opened up a lot more land for them to occupy


----------



## headhunter

Musket Jim, i found that Uncle Mikes will sell repair/ replacement parts for their shoulder rigs. The plastic parts don't last forever.


----------



## txcatlady

Picked up another water filter and fire starter today. Little step forward. Watching price of silver. If it drops a little more,, I am in. Bought two more cast iron for collection. Bought them new. No place around here to find used. Pulled all my old out and smoked house up washing and seasoning. They are filthy and have been on back porch with cats for 8 years. My kettle may be ruined. Big chunks of rust inside. Did not put back on back porch. Moved to front porch where I can get to them and easier to use again.


----------



## timmie

local grocery store had beef chuck roast on sale for 2.88 a pound. i bought 4 maxwell house coffee[30.6 ounce can]4.99. got 4 of those. they also had betty crocker frostings for 88 cents. since i bought cake mixes a couple of weeks ago at 2 for 1.00 , i bought several of these to make fast deserts for hubby.


----------



## notyermomma

My triple pack of Mainstay bars came in the mail yesterday. One for the BOB, one for the GHB, one for the car. Its the first food I've put in the BOB and it wont be the last, but it's reassuring to hqve them in place.


----------



## musketjim

By slowly buying a discontinued brand of chicken feed at the store I've accumulated over 200 lbs. which with my small flock will hold me thru the better part of the winter, perhaps all winter not sure about that tho. Picked up a lot of dogfood that my dogs actually like at a truckload sale . I have neglected preps for the animals in the past. Picked up a shotshell holder for my little .410 and the Goal Zero Guide 10 Plus solar charger kit, used a couple of discounts and saved quite a bit on those. Actually the wifes idea to get the solar charger, she's getting on board I think, or else she's really being nice to me since I upped my life insurance. Just kidding but she sure is being nice. Starting to add miles to my running schedule, and getting my granddaughter ready for the Chilkoot Trail next year. I neglected water preps since I rotated it but I'm playing catch up very well.


----------



## timmie

found a good sale on tp . bought 4 cases of it. also found 2 large enamel dishpans at a yard sale for 4.00 each.


----------



## Grimm

Went to Costco and got cat food and cup-o-noodle.


----------



## txcatlady

Bought more lamp oil, chimneys and a new oil lamp. That makes 4 in two days bought. Ordered hardware to hold wick for backup and pick up on Thursday. Decided I can not buy any more oil lamps! I now have 15 working lamps, 8 bottles of oil, extra wicks and no more room to put the lamps on. Of course if I see a special one that I don't have,,, well you know.


----------



## notyermomma

I FINALLY finished sewing the blanket on to the back of that quilt for insulating my living room wall. It's not very photogenic, but boy it'll be cozy.


----------



## notyermomma

The hardest part was mounting the couch to the ceiling!


----------



## Grimm

notyermomma said:


> The hardest part was mounting the couch to the ceiling!


Here you go...


----------



## myrtle55

notyermomma said:


> The hardest part was mounting the couch to the ceiling!


I thought I was having a senior moment..haha...looks great!


----------



## jimLE

i just ordered 4-72 Hour Food Kits from Food4Patriots.i just hope that their worth getting.seeing how i never bought any before..


----------



## Cotton

notyermomma said:


> My triple pack of Mainstay bars came in the mail yesterday. One for the BOB, one for the GHB, one for the car. Its the first food I've put in the BOB and it wont be the last, but it's reassuring to hqve them in place.


I love Mainstay bars. I bought my first case a couple of weeks after the Rodney King Riots (lived there at the time) and Mainstay was just off the PCH in Oxnard (Survivor Industries). For years I bought the 3600 calorie bars. As I got older and moved slower these became a bit much for my needs. Back in the summer I noticed they had 2400 calorie bars and bought 3 cases. This size is perfect for my long range get back home kit (over 100 miles)


----------



## musketjim

headhunter said:


> Musket Jim, i found that Uncle Mikes will sell repair/ replacement parts for their shoulder rigs. The plastic parts don't last forever.


It was 2 of the elastic straps that got stretched out from wearing it over my winter gear. Thanks for the heads up but it went a good home.


----------



## musketjim

Was able to use my new palm sized vehicle jump starter on a friends vehicle and it worked as advertised. Still has full charge. Don't know how many more vehicles it could start but it started one. As good a $90 investment as I've made. Bought a lot of crap over the years that never worked well. This did. :congrat:


----------



## jimLE

those jump starters sure do come in handy.i have a stanley rechargeable and portable jump starter, in which i bought 3 to 4 years ago.and it sure has come in handy a few times.and that includes during power outages as well.seeing how i can plug cell phones,and other items into it if needed..i think i paid $54 for it at the time..


----------



## notyermomma

Today at the thrift store I found two sleeping bags - a Coleman Max, and a Kelty Mistral 20, both in like-new condition for $25 each. I opted for the Kelty for my BOB, just because it can unzip all the way to the bottom.

A couple hours later I thought better of it and went back for the Coleman too. What will I do with two 20-degree sleeping bags when I only have one body? I'm not sure but it seemed silly to let them go at that price. Maybe I'll stash one in my car kit for all the killer blizzards we get on the coast. Hey, don't laugh! It could happen, right?


----------



## bigg777

^^^You may need 2 sleeping bags sooner than you think!(nudge, nudge, wink, wink, say no more) You never know.


----------



## jimLE

then there's those moments the ac wont shut off during them extremely cold winters..LOL


----------



## notyermomma

bigg777 said:


> ^^^You may need 2 sleeping bags sooner than you think!(nudge, nudge, wink, wink, say no more) You never know.


I should be so lucky!! Why, do you know someone?


----------



## Grimm

notyermomma said:


> I should be so lucky!! Why, do you know someone?


What about the nice construction worker at the bar the other week?


----------



## Grimm

Picked up a Sawyer mini filter for the car kit. Also grabbed some signal flares. Every week I grab a few more things to getting a second GHB/kit set up for a second car.

Added another $400 to the car fund so we are that much closer to getting a second car. I have a list of them we want to go look at.

Planning my order for spring chicks. I have a short list of breeds we want to try before the big move in a few years.


----------



## ultimateprep

That's great! I want to learn how to start doing this. Do you have a website or video you can recommend to me to learn the basics of canning meat? thanks



UncleJoe said:


> Canned another 10# of chicken breast, 5# of legs and 4# of beef. I'm up to about 40# of canned meat now. :woohoo:


----------



## Grimm

ultimateprep said:


> That's great! I want to learn how to start doing this. Do you have a website or video you can recommend to me to learn the basics of canning meat? thanks


Do a search of the forum posts for canning. The Canning today thread is a good place to get ideas of what you can can. Also do a google search for canning recipes for whatever you want to can.

And remember when canning low acid foods such as meat you will need a pressure canner.


----------



## tsrwivey

Found out today we don't have eight hens like we thought. One is a rooster.


----------



## Grimm

tsrwivey said:


> Found out today we don't have eight hens like we thought. One is a rooster.


You can hatch out your own meat chickens.


----------



## jimLE

YAAAA!!!!.i just now got the 4 packages of 72-hour food supplies.and each one weighs 2LB'S 3.6 ounces..yes i just weighed one..lol


----------



## HardCider

Picked up some dried beans and a couple rounds of ammo the other day.


----------



## Grimm

I finally got K to finish up the shutters for he chicken coop. It has been in the 40s at night so it is matter of time before we will need to shut up the coop to keep out the cold.

I raked the run. Yup, all the debris, sticks and leaves are gone. I found a corner of the run where I have been raking the dry poop was nice and rich in color. I think I'll try to keep raking the poop in one corner so in the spring I can use it in the raised beds.

Cleared all the summer cobwebs from the exterior of the house. Got the new ones inside too. The spiders are moving inside to get out of the cold temps.


----------



## jimLE

we've been having the same issue with spiders,since the drought here ended,and the rain started up again.i have a chair in one side yard.that i sit on.had to kill spiders there i dunno how many times.on account,they'd get on me if i didnt..and im one for not taking any chances with any spider..


----------



## jimLE

HardCider said:


> Picked up some dried beans and a couple rounds of ammo the other day.


i need to get more ammo myself..i love the idea of being prepared for hunting season..


----------



## Freyadog

Processing three deer today.

Thumper gave me my Christmas present early. A Ruger 10/22 heavy barrel, synthetic stock, with bipod, red field scope. Ye ha!!!


----------



## tsrwivey

Another 40lbs of rice, canned cheese, water, ketchup & mustard.


----------



## jimLE

i went and did our primary shopping for the month yesterday..and bought these..i figured they be good for a g.h.b...


----------



## Grimm

K and I thought the family's Christmas presents this year should be something prep related. He thought fishing poles for the three of us. I agreed. So we went and got poles for the family. Roo's is a kids pole with an egg reel but she is only 4. She even got to pick it out and got the one with the girls from Frozen on it. 

I also got a kid's sleeping bag for Roo since we have adult ones that zip together. Next on the list is a new tent (even though the old one is perfectly fine).

Two is one and one is none.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Went to Sam's club and picked up a lot of stuff and got the ammo we ordered in the mail... 500 rds of 22's and a 12 boxes of shotgun shells... Also placing an order with the Mormans to be picked up... Productive Day indeed!


----------



## notyermomma

I finally picked up a water filter for my BOB! Progress is slow, but it's taking shape nicely.

Now that I'm mostly settled into my new place, I finally have time and space to re-organize my food stash (translation: I got tired of rummaging through random boxes of canned food.) So tonight I brought all my boxes in from the garage, inventoried, and put back in a better arrangement. I realized that I've overshot my goal of two weeks of food and am into "long term storage" territory. It doesn't mean I'll quit, but it's a very nice feeling. Right now I'm prepped and stored for one person, so I think my next target will be to store for three because I live around the corner from relatives. We're all preparing for The Big Quake and it goes without saying that we'll shelter each other if it came to that. If their house were to collapse I'd want to be able to feed them.

This is at least the 5th time I've inventoried and re-organized my preps since I started a couple years ago, and usually circumstances have forced it through moving. Tonight I couldn't stop thinking back to that long series of pet hamsters I had as a kid, and how they were _constantly_ preening and rearranging the pine shavings and toys in their cages. I'm starting to understand the impulse now. Just call me Mister Nibbles ...


----------



## bigg777

Speaking of 2 is 1 & 1 is none, I finally picked up a 2nd, used G22 yesterday.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up some food to take to BOL in advance of our Thanksgiving hike. I'll take as much in this weekend as I can to make our trip easier then.:eyebulge: Wife will hike in with me for Holiday.:kiss: It's been a long time since she's done that. Picked up some Brenneke slugs for her .410 so she can try them. Water preps finally caught up, 74 gals. rotated and done. Will do some more occasionally over the winter as jugs become available.:congrat:


----------



## Genevieve

walmart has libby's veggies on sale for .50 a can again right now so I bought a case each of peas, corn, carrots and greenbeans.
also bought another 50# of dry dog food for the puppies. that makes 100# put back.

next up are beets and seasoned lima beans ( which hubby likes) that are at the dollar tree store right now


earlier this week sam's club had pork roast for only $1.88 a pound so I bought a 10# roast and will be cutting it up and vacuum sealing. thats 5 roasts for us since its just the 2 of us which give us at least 2 suppers and 2 lunches from each. also bought marked down country bulk sausage (made 4 packs for us) and marked down pork chops @ $2.18 lb (made 4 packs for us)


----------



## Genevieve

solargenerator said:


> A solar generator is a solid emergency backup system that doesn't use fuel. Fuel is always in short supply when there is a crisis or disaster. Solar generators never use gas and emit no harmful fumes.


an actual introduction ( which is only common courtesy) would have been a much better first post instead of an advertisement for your company/product.

this mean that I myself will not even bother to click on your link :wave:


----------



## phideaux

I thought vendors had to go thru admin for permission.





Jim


----------



## UncleJoe

phideaux said:


> I thought vendors had to go thru admin for permission.
> 
> Jim


That's the way it's supposed to work. Some people think they're slick and no one will notice. But the ever vigilant members of PS have seen it all and are quick to report it.

Thank You.


----------



## Viking

Genevieve said:


> an actual introduction ( which is only common courtesy) would have been a much better first post instead of an advertisement for your company/product.
> 
> this mean that I myself will not even bother to click on your link :wave:


I clicked on it because a friend had told me about this great sounding packaged solar backup system, I checked it out and it was overly expensive for the amp hours and solar wattage it had for recharging the system. In doing further research on these packaged systems I think I may have ran across this Be Prepared Solar site, it ended up to be much better than the system my friend had told me about, but this is still not the way for an introduction to this site, especially considering the flak they could receive from the members here that have solar systems and that may yet come.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I picked up another 100-hour candle, another 2-pack of Sterno cans, a stun gun, a can of pepper spray, and a multitool. Also, I put back another $100 into my emergency fund. I now have two means of cooking other than electricity, at least for a little while, anyway.


----------



## Genevieve

Foreverautumn said:


> I picked up another 100-hour candle, another 2-pack of Sterno cans, a stun gun, a can of* pepper spray,* and a multitool. Also, I put back another $100 into my emergency fund. I now have two means of cooking other than electricity, at least for a little while, anyway.


I'm looking into bear spray. I figure if it supposedly helps chase a bear away it should work well on a human


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Picked up another 16 cans of soup and another 9 pkgs of Ziploc bags all on sale with coupons  Vacuum packed 6 pkgs of Halloween candy too...


----------



## phideaux

My humble contribution to homemade solar generator

8x6v 232 ah Interstates
in series /parallel config for 12v output 
and 12v input/charging 
Genius smart charger when grid is up.
2 100 watt panels , when grid is down.(soon to be 4)












Jim


----------



## Grimm

We ran to both Costco and Walmart this weekend.

Got some dogfood, a turkey frying system, extra propane, boxed stuffing, bottled juice, cereal, some clothing for Roo in larger sizes, Wet Fire cubes (for the car kit), waterproof matches, glow sticks, more totes to hold preps and windshield wipers for the cars.


----------



## notyermomma

I went to a Fill Your Pantry event today and filled my pantry.


----------



## hiwall

Had a bad feeling yesterday so I ordered another couple hundred dollars worth of LTS food (can't hurt!).


----------



## Beaniemaster2

notyermomma said:


> I went to a Fill Your Pantry event today and filled my pantry.


What is a Fill your Pantry event??????????


----------



## Grimm

Beaniemaster2 said:


> What is a Fill your Pantry event??????????


http://www.localfoodmarketplace.com/wffc/



> Welcome to the 2015 Eugene & Springfield Fill Your Pantry pre-order site!
> 
> Pre-ordering will run from October 23rd through November 8
> 
> Event Date: November 15th, 2015
> 
> Time: 1 - 5 pm
> 
> Location: Lane Events Center Expo Hall 1
> 
> PRE-ORDER NOW
> For Corvallis event pre-ordering, click here.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Thanks for posting that...

I put in another order with LDS too... I think something is going on too... Not to sound paranoid


----------



## timmie

Genevieve said:


> walmart has libby's veggies on sale for .50 a can again right now so I bought a case each of peas, corn, carrots and greenbeans.
> also bought another 50# of dry dog food for the puppies. that makes 100# put back.
> 
> next up are beets and seasoned lima beans ( which hubby likes) that are at the dollar tree store right now
> 
> earlier this week sam's club had pork roast for only $1.88 a pound so I bought a 10# roast and will be cutting it up and vacuum sealing. thats 5 roasts for us since its just the 2 of us which give us at least 2 suppers and 2 lunches from each. also bought marked down country bulk sausage (made 4 packs for us) and marked down pork chops @ $2.18 lb (made 4 packs for us)


went to wal mart and bought 2 cases each of libby's green beans,corn,peas and carrots, and carrots. then we went to the dollar tree and bought body &pain,lotion, anti-bacterial cream,anti itch cream,hydrocortizone cream,&toothbrushes. going back to walmart today to get some turkey's at 63 cents per pond.


----------



## readytogo

*Bear spray on humans?*



Genevieve said:


> I'm looking into bear spray. I figure if it supposedly helps chase a bear away it should work well on a human


http://www.selfdefenseninja.com/bear-spray-vs-pepper-spray-whats-difference/


----------



## jeff47041

readytogo said:


> http://www.selfdefenseninja.com/bear-spray-vs-pepper-spray-whats-difference/


 I just always figured bear spray would have been the more powerful one.

Good info. Thanks


----------



## Caribou

Expect bear spray to work against bears that are trying to decide whether or not to attack you. Expect pepper spray to work against about 70% of criminals. If you use pepper spray inside you will gas yourself as well. A determined criminal can fight through the pain and one on drugs may not care.

Remember that our police and military are trained to fight on after being sprayed or gassed. I was trained with tear gas. While I found the experience very unpleasant I no longer worry about panicking. Those that have been sprayed before know what to expect.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

My store had frozen veggies for 72 cents a pound bag. I bought 10 pounds of green beans yesterday and I am canning them today. 10 pounds made 17 pints for less than 50 cents a pint. It is nice that they are already snapped and blanched.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

SouthCentralUS said:


> My store had frozen veggies for 72 cents a pound bag. I bought 10 pounds of green beans yesterday and I am canning them today. 10 pounds made 17 pints for less than 50 cents a pint. It is nice that they are already snapped and blanched.


That's great that you take the time to can them... I usually just dry frozen vegetables but your way is much safer and will keep longer
Thanks Beanie


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Beanie, our green beans were a bust this year and the commercially canned ones taste like metal. This was fast and easy. After the canning was done I went to the store and got 10 more bags to can tomorrow. I wanted 12 but they only had 10.


----------



## memyselfandi

Today the on call Dr was talking about her latest Costco adventure. I ask if she was going again as I was in need of more salt. She went on to tell me she had been looking for some also for her ( whispered ) prepping.... Tomorrow I plan on asking her how she stores medications. Hopefully I can get an RX for my thyroid med off the books.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up some great deals at a local outfitter. 20% savings with a 5% dividend. Picked up some new winter hiking boots, new hiking poles for wife and daughter, water purification tablets and a lot of Mountain House. The Mountain House was on sale so I saved even more. Added 3 more gals. to water storage.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Got 35 gallons of gas at 89cts a gallon for storage with Stabile and got another box of 500 22's  Getting the brake lines replaced on the old VW then it will be ready for the road!!! Finally


----------



## HardCider

Picked up a couple more rounds of ammo. Got a few more decoys carved out for gunnin ducks this winter. Bought a big woodstove for out at the farm. Had a load of concrete blocks delivered out there this morning. Should have a livestock shed and a tiny house in place by the end of December. Pulled some cash today for the coffee can and topped off the gas tank in the pickup. Been a busy week but making a ton of headway. Plan on buying a couple hundred pounds of rice next week to go with the beans. The chickens and ducks are still laying about a dozen eggs a day. Been selling them to some of the other people in our community. could go a long way in the future. Would rather they think about us sharing eggs in the long run than stealing chickens to eat in the short run but some people just don't think long term. Need to get a chicken yard set up out back of the farm in case we ever want to move them from right in back of the house.


----------



## bbrider

This was a week for deals for us. First, we were driving past what used to be a Safeway store-now a Haggens-going out of business. We decided to see what they had left, everything was 40-60% off. We were able to buy a lot of canned fruit, coffee, spice packets, etc. We spent $138.00 and saved $172.00. Then yesterday, driving past a poorly advertised yard sale I thought I saw a pressure canner hiding behind some other stuff. We turned around and found an "All American 910" Canner for $15.00, and a few other things adding another 5.00. Smiles all around...


----------



## timmie

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Got 35 gallons of gas at 89cts a gallon for storage with Stabile and got another box of 500 22's  Getting the brake lines replaced on the old VW then it will be ready for the road!!! Finally


where did you get gas for 89cents?


----------



## hiwall

My new-to-me single-action revolver came in today and a picked it up. No I did not need it and it would be a stretch to say it is a prep item. Though it could use use black powder loads and in TEOTWAWKI I could manufacture my own black powder.


----------



## mojo4

timmie said:


> where did you get gas for 89cents?


I'm guessing from a grocery store that gives you points for shopping. I picked up my 35 gallons for 1.29 cause I only racked up 500 points! Trying to find room in my freezers for my little buddy my daughter named Marvin.


----------



## ras1219como

Added several hundred dollars to my emergency fund this weekend.

Added a new pair of insulated hiking boots/Hunting boots and a pair of steel toed work boots along with some fleece thermal underwear to my clothing preps. 

Will be upping my water storage shortly.


----------



## musketjim

Wife and I hiked to BOL last Thurs. for Thanksgiving and to drive out our BOV I damaged last year and finally repaired. Hike in was pretty rough, a lot of new snow and had to break trail. She made it but was exhausted. I was proud of her. But now she has an idea what I go thru everytime I hike in especially on in and outs where it covers about 20 miles. But that's just what I do. We repaired some damage done to our cabin by a bear. Nothing major. Will finish repairing propane damage in spring. BOV operated perfectly coming out. Had friends snowmobile out and visit us, a great 4 day weekend. New insulted floors and woodstove worked great. An overall pleasant time at BOL, we missed the Grandkids and puppies tho. Grandkids were at other Grandparents and puppies are too old for the hike.


----------



## musketjim

Used coupons, military discount, and sales to purchase a new, 2000 watt Honda generator, and saved quite a bit. Added another gallon to water storage. Found a big gap in my training for my race with my shoe and sock combination for my treadmill runs, will fix this week.


----------



## ras1219como

Added 8 cases of bottled water to the stores.

And put in a buried cache this weekend.


----------



## jimLE

went and did our primary shopping yesterday..in which i picked up 2 more packets of spam snack,got a couple extra pouches of knorr rice sides..we havent been eating much rice lately.so i figure thatd be a great pick-prep at $1.00 each..


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Been living off my preps a bit more lately as the job hunt stretches on. Hopefully, I can get another deer or two this Saturday. 
I started my application for my Master degree program. The university will actually waive the tuition and pay me a stipend if I teach some undergrad labs. I'm happy to do just that.


----------



## jimLE

good luck with the job search,and the deer..


----------



## Freyadog

Made the call this morning to find out about taking class In order to get my concealed carry. With Thumper having his I always felt safe but now, maybe two is better than one.


----------



## Caribou

ContinualHarvest said:


> Been living off my preps a bit more lately as the job hunt stretches on. Hopefully, I can get another deer or two this Saturday.
> I started my application for my Master degree program. The university will actually waive the tuition and pay me a stipend if I teach some undergrad labs. I'm happy to do just that.


I've had to live off my preps too due to no work/illness. I ate a lot of fish that year. I taught myself how to replace beef with fish. Halibut enchiladas are pretty good. We are far more likely to need our preps for a personal disaster than a regional or national one. Best of luck.


----------



## tsrwivey

Ordered 28 pounds of Emergency Essentials brand tomato powder from Walmart, go figure. At the Emergency Essentials website it was $22.95/4lb can plus shipping. Walmart had the exact can for $16.08/4lb can with free shipping over $50. I didn't know Walmart sold the Emergency Essentials brand. Got another 100+ cans of tomatoes, 4lb macaroni, & 24 cans cream of mushroom/chicken soup at the grocery today. I won't be living without tomatoes for awhile.


----------



## ras1219como

Purchased 2 5x7 tarps, 1 7x9 tarp, 75 feet of 300lb poly rope, 100 feet of wire, a 60x80 wool blend blanket, 10 rolls of electrical tape, and an extra magnesium fire starter.


----------



## Viking

tsrwivey said:


> Ordered 28 pounds of Emergency Essentials brand tomato powder from Walmart, go figure. At the Emergency Essentials website it was $22.95/4lb can plus shipping. Walmart had the exact can for $16.08/4lb can with free shipping over $50. I didn't know Walmart sold the Emergency Essentials brand. Got another 100+ cans of tomatoes, 4lb macaroni, & 24 cans cream of mushroom/chicken soup at the grocery today. I won't be living without tomatoes for awhile.


We checked out Wal-Marts prices against E.E. and by buying by the case we beat Wal-Marts prices by a large margin DW just ordered FD spinach in #10 cans for $12+ a few pennies.


----------



## jimLE

just got me a nice lil toy today..got it for $10.00..they also have pistol cross bows.gonna have to wait after christmas to get one of them,...i've already tried it out as is,and with 5 pecans..i first shot one at a tree a 25-30 feet away.a good solid hit with 1.then i shot 3 at one corner of the fence line behind my home..in which it's somewhere around 100 feet away.the pecans went well past the corner.now to start buying ball bareings,marbels..and what ever else i can get to use with it..


----------



## hiwall

Awhile back I had added Bear Creek freeze-dried soups to my preps. Today I got around to trying the "Darned Good Chile". It was pretty good. These soups should store a long time and so far most of the ones we have tried were pretty tasty. These soups are available at a reasonable price from Walmart and of course you can add whatever to them to stretch them out (I added beef crumbles today). After TEOTWAWKI I will likely be adding cat or dog meat


----------



## tsrwivey

Viking said:


> We checked out Wal-Marts prices against E.E. and by buying by the case we beat Wal-Marts prices by a larg margin DW just ordered FD spinich in #10 cans for $12+ a few pennies.


I'm sure it depends on the specific product you're buying that day as the prices vary drastically on both sites. Just so happens Walmart was cheaper that day on tomato powder. I've never bought food storage from Walmart, I've always bought from EE because I like their brand but I'll be checking from now on.

I'm bad about buying only what I can catch on sale which has left me with some imbalances in my stash. Right now we're focused on filling those imbalances. Last month it was dairy, specifically milk & butter. This month is tomatoes.


----------



## tsrwivey

jimLE said:


> just got me a nice lil toy today..got it for $10.00..they also have pistol cross bows.gonna have to wait after christmas to get one of them,...i've already tried it out as is,and with 5 pecans..i first shot one at a tree a 25-30 feet away.a good solid hit with 1.then i shot 3 at one corner of the fence line behind my home..in which it's somewhere around 100 feet away.the pecans went well past the corner.now to start buying ball bareings,marbels..and what ever else i can get to use with it..


My nephew had one of those when he was a kid, boy did he get in trouble with it! LOL. He got pretty accurate with it & I bet he could've taken out a small animal with it.


----------



## jimLE

i hope to get good enough with mine.just so i can take out small game with it.seeing how silence is golden at times..


----------



## offgridcooker

jimLE said:


> just got me a nice lil toy today..got it for $10.00..they also have pistol cross bows.gonna have to wait after christmas to get one of them,...i've already tried it out as is,and with 5 pecans..i first shot one at a tree a 25-30 feet away.a good solid hit with 1.then i shot 3 at one corner of the fence line behind my home..in which it's somewhere around 100 feet away.the pecans went well past the corner.now to start buying ball bareings,marbels..and what ever else i can get to use with it..


You can use it to launch a small string over a high limb, so you can pull up a larger rope.
I have used mine to make a tree fall in the right direction, when cut.
I have used it to pull a rope saw chain over a limb to be removed.
I have use it to launch a line for a tree top cat rescue.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

jimLE said:


> just got me a nice lil toy today..got it for $10.00..they also have pistol cross bows.gonna have to wait after christmas to get one of them,...i've already tried it out as is,and with 5 pecans..i first shot one at a tree a 25-30 feet away.a good solid hit with 1.then i shot 3 at one corner of the fence line behind my home..in which it's somewhere around 100 feet away.the pecans went well past the corner.now to start buying ball bareings,marbels..and what ever else i can get to use with it..


Would you let me know how you fare taking small game with that? I've shot rabbits with mine and just watched the projectile bounce off of them. I've used marbles, steel ball bearings and lead balls. Same result every time.

Using one to throw arrows has been even less effective. They're very slow and the trajectory is about as flat as a rainbow.

Using a sling (like David used against Goliath) I've killed rabbits, squirrels, and grouse easily (body shots). I think it would kill midsize and larger game as well with head shots. Golf ball size rocks work very well IME.


----------



## Yeti-695

As far as updates, not much for me, but looking through here I have some idea. I will try to get some items, but need more training and practice what I have been neglecting for some time.


----------



## Grimm

Looking to place an order for a few ducklings with a local hatchery that has ducks in the spring. I'd house them with the chickens since my hens have a pool they like to play in and I have room in the coop for a covered duck nesting box.

Got a reflector triangle for the car kit that will go in the new to me station wagon once it is registered. Got it smogged today and it passed! So I am one step closer!


----------



## jimLE

mosquitomountainman said:


> Would you let me know how you fare taking small game with that? I've shot rabbits with mine and just watched the projectile bounce off of them. I've used marbles, steel ball bearings and lead balls. Same result every time.
> 
> Using one to throw arrows has been even less effective. They're very slow and the trajectory is about as flat as a rainbow.
> 
> Using a sling (like David used against Goliath) I've killed rabbits, squirrels, and grouse easily (body shots). I think it would kill midsize and larger game as well with head shots. Golf ball size rocks work very well IME.


what size are the marbles, steel ball bearings and lead balls> on account,there's a chance they have to much weight to them.and that alone will slow them down quiet a bit.even a lil bit to much weight will hamper your shot.i shot 5 pecans when i first got mine.they went over 100 feet.i also shot a small rock from the road.it didnt go as far.


----------



## zimmy

Bought a couple copper heat exchangers at the surplus store for my wood boiler project and to save space one is being mounted on steel shelving that I'm installing in the basement.


----------



## bigg777

zimmy, I was about to get all jealous about the quality of your basement shelving, until I realized that you have a gantry system mounted to the ceiling!

*AWESOME!!*


----------



## zimmy

*Was young and dumb and full of energy*



bigg777 said:


> zimmy, I was about to get all jealous about the quality of your basement shelving, until I realized that you have a gantry system mounted to the ceiling!
> 
> *AWESOME!!*


Very observant. Yes I have a bridge and trolley system in the basement left over from my ambitious early year projects. I had a basement room full of lead acid cells that made up a 120vdc battery bank that ran high power inverters in another room. The batteries were charged from a very large wind turbine that I designed and built. The turbine was removed 3 years ago and I now have a very ambitious solar elec system that doesn't require climbing a tower. I still have a lead acid battery bank just much smaller.


----------



## zimmy

Old energy system removed.


----------



## offgridcooker

zimmy said:


> Old energy system removed.


I am impressed and nothing impresses me!


----------



## zimmy

This is my new updated system.


----------



## tsrwivey

The tomato powder I ordered got here & I bought a tall metal shelf off Amazon. I'll need that when I start straightening the storage room that's a total disaster. Got some pasta & spices & another book on herbal medicine.


----------



## txcatlady

So excited! My brother and I were discussing purchase of silver. He is home bound so it could be delivered directly to him. I told him how much I was willing to spend, he waited til price was good and ordered. He is coming tomorrow to visit and bringing it to me! Can't wait!


----------



## Viking

offgridcooker said:


> I am impressed and nothing impresses me!


It certainly is some very serious monetary investment and an awesome power storage system, enough to run a rather large farm or a number of homes. How many KW's did that wind gen put out? That thing was a monster. A battery system that looks like it could power a submarine, WOW! I too am impressed.


----------



## zimmy

Viking said:


> It certainly is some very serious monetary investment and an awesome power storage system, enough to run a rather large farm or a number of homes. How many KW's did that wind gen put out? That thing was a monster. A battery system that looks like it could power a submarine, WOW! I too am impressed.


The early turbine produced a maximum of 10KW, the later system installed on a 150ft tower produced 17.5 to 20KW. We live in a world of surplus, so you would be surprised what you can build with little money but a lot of ambition and resourcefulness.


----------



## Viking

Did you get the glass cased batteries surplus? I had been checking out if they were available because they can be cleaned out and provide many more years of use than batteries with their tops sealed on.


----------



## zimmy

*Batteries*



Viking said:


> Did you get the glass cased batteries surplus? I had been checking out if they were available because they can be cleaned out and provide many more years of use than batteries with their tops sealed on.


Every so many years telephone companies pull out their batteries and install new batteries before they go bad. They usually contract out to scrap yards and they can usually be purchased through the scrap yards.

The cases are not glass but polycarbonate (plastic) and to the best of my knowledge they are now AGM sealed batteries and no longer clear plastic cases.

The price of lead has gone way up in price since I bought my batteries so be prepared for sticker shock. I was at the scrap yard the other day and they had a stack of sealed 12v lead acid batteries about the size of a large truck battery and the price was $95 ea, ouch! But as prices go it still was a good deal. I have no idea if they were agm or deep cycle, I was not interested in buying them.


----------



## zimmy

Viking said:


> Did you get the glass cased batteries surplus? I had been checking out if they were available because they can be cleaned out and provide many more years of use than batteries with their tops sealed on.


Sign up for govdeals.com this is state surplus but you never know what you might find.

They had a bunch of new wind monitoring towers with the measuring equipment included and went for $500. I didn't bid, had no use for them.


----------



## tsrwivey

Went to the grocery this morning to get a few things. They had awesome deals on all their Christmas stuff. I was lucky enough to get there as they were marking it down so I got first dibs! :2thumb: I am now the proud owner of 500ft of green & gold aluminum foil, over 300 snowflake Ziploc freezer bags, 10 boxes of Kleenex & 30 Ziplock plastic storage containers. Super sweet deals. Can't wait until Saturday to stock up on spices & baking supplies.


----------



## offgridcooker

zimmy said:


> We live in a world of surplus, so you would be surprised what you can build with little money but a lot of ambition and resourcefulness.


So true, knowledge and skills are power, in this case electrical power!


----------



## jimLE

we went to town yesterday,in which i bought 3 arrows.1 aluminum and 2 carbon arrows.3 small game tips.and 12 practice tips..all for the compound bow i got 2 summers ago.i went out into the side yard with 2 arrows and bow,and a box that a flat screen tv came in,and the styrofoam still in it..1 arrow missed,and half of other went clean through at 100 feet..i deffently have a lot of practicing to do.but it'll be worth it,when i put meat on the table with it..


----------



## smaj100

Put a deposit on a LGD pup today will be ready 14 Feb for the DW. While in town and fuel prices have been this low, we filled up 25 gall of gas and 25 gallons of diesel. Gotta go add stabilizer and biocides to the diesel.


----------



## HardCider

smaj100, what breed did you decide on? We are thinking about a pair of LGD's for the farm.

Got most of a sheep shed built the other day. All that's left is a tin roof which shouldn't take long. Putting together a chicken/duck coop for putting them up at night. Picked up enough fence posts to set up a larger pasture and free range area at the farm. I had a spare solar charger I will hook up to keep them safe. Then we can move them out of the backyard and reseed.

Got the floor and wall finished on one of our large sheds. Got all the piping and a woodstove for heat. Picked up some early 1800's era brick for the hearth. Now I need to put it all together. 

Picked up a lot more small game ammo the other day. Wife wants to do way more shooting (awesome) and wants to pick up several identical crossbows and a ton of bolts (one is none, 2 is one, 3 is better). She has been feeling pretty uneasy about currant affairs lately. I trust my gut but I need to also listen to hers as well. 

Hauled 2 big trailer loads of composted horse crap out to the farm for the garden this spring and there is still about 4 more loads left. People just wanted it hauled away (score). Only people on here would get excited about horse $#!t. 

Well, that's how I spent my vacation. Have 1 more week next week to finish up several project's and to get out on the salt marsh and load up on some wild ducks and geese. Maybe do a little trapping.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I used some credits that I had on Amazon and got a new pocket knife. It'll be good for whittling.


----------



## smaj100

HardCider said:


> smaj100, what breed did you decide on? We are thinking about a pair of LGD's for the farm.


We selected a male great pyrenees, Pure white, double dew claws, mom and dad are both working dogs on the farm. We got pics today of him at 3.5 weeks and he's doubled in size since we saw them 2 weeks ago. He'll be a monster by the time we pick him up in Feb...

Edited to add the pic of dw with him and the one we got today. So excited..


----------



## musketjim

Just finished a 2 week vacation back to the states to visit my folks. 2 trips to Sam's Club really stocked up their larder. Upgraded dial up to DSL Wi-Fi and got them a R*#u for streaming TV. We're picking up the tab for phone and internet to help them out. The first television they've had in over 8 years.artydance: Facebook for my Mom getting her into the 20th century. Next time the 21st century. Dad's going in for surgery so they'll be set. My brother will be there for the actual surgery. Dad sent me home with an old tube radio Hallicrafter. Hasn't been run in years. Can't wait to start working on it. Still has the tubes in it. Lots of fun taking it through the airport. Lots of looks.:eyebulge

"Those who wish to do your family harm trained hard today, what did you do?"


----------



## musketjim

Picked up a Survival Seed Vault from My Patriot Supply at a local store. Missed my opportunity last time they had them, not this time. :2thumbicked up some more of the large Mountain House using our dividend form the sporting store that we get a couple times a year.:cheers: 18 miles on treadmill.


----------



## Grimm

Got my most recent order from Augason Farms. I am working on building up our very long term food storage so I made another order for some more powdered milk.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Grimm said:


> Got my most recent order from Augason Farms. I am working on building up our very long term food storage so I made another order for some more powdered milk.


Are you anywhere near a Later Day Saints food center??? Milk is only $6.25 a #10 can...

https://providentliving.lds.org/sel...ge/home-storage-center-locations-map?lang=eng

PS: I haven't read this entire thread so I'm sorry if I am repeating info


----------



## Grimm

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Are you anywhere near a Later Day Saints food center??? Milk is only $6.25 a #10 can...
> 
> https://providentliving.lds.org/sel...ge/home-storage-center-locations-map?lang=eng
> 
> PS: I haven't read this entire thread so I'm sorry if I am repeating info


There is one about 25 miles away. I want to make a run to it in May when the weekly prep savings is a bit beefier. Plus I had a gift card for Walmart and that is where I placed my order. 

What else does the LDS food center have that is not on their website?


----------



## tsrwivey

That's a sweet looking little furbaby, Smaj100! I can smell the puppy breath from here . I thinking I'm getting puppy fever!


----------



## hiwall

Grimm, you are so organized. It is amazing!


----------



## Grimm

hiwall said:


> Grimm, you are so organized. It is amazing!


Not my worksheet. It is from Prepared LDS Family


----------



## recon-1

That a great list Grimm. Thanks.
http://preparedldsfamily.blogspot.com/p/12-monthly-food-storage-lists.html


----------



## Grimm

It is one of the sites I recommend to the newbies if they are looking for a bit of help and are not trolls.


----------



## weedygarden

Grimm said:


> What else does the LDS food center have that is not on their website?


For many years they had lots of things that would be there seasonally or occasionally. I have not been to the LDS center for a while, but they have not had anything not on the list for a couple years that I am aware of.

I was told the demand for welfare was greater and they did not have the ability to provide more to the food center, as it is going to the welfare store. Many of the wet pack canning centers were eliminated at the sites, and all the equipment moved to Utah. The center here used to have a schedule you could sign up for to can all kinds of things--chicken, soups, tomatoes, beef stew, and more. I was never able to participate in any wet pack canning, but I kept trying to.

In the past, the things that I had gotten that were not on the list include: canned mushroom and tomato soup, jellies, honey. I know there is more, but I cannot recall now.

Edit: I have gotten some canned applesauce, tomatoes and pears as well. (wet pack)


----------



## musketjim

Hiked out to BOL and back to drop off some gear, about 20 miles. Got a nice grouse. A little chilly but not to bad.


----------



## Caribou

Our local LDS cannery has a U-pick field.


----------



## jimLE

queston for those that get stuff from Augason Farms..are they reasonably priced? and if you've tried it,does it taste good?


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Here is the link to what LDS centers sell... https://providentliving.lds.org/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-order-form?lang=eng Sorry if this form is a repeat on this thread...


----------



## hiwall

jimLE said:


> queston for those that get stuff from Augason Farms..are they reasonably priced? and if you've tried it,does it taste good?


Their prices are better (usually) if you buy their products through Walmart. I have a lot of their products but I freely admit I have never tried any yet.


----------



## Grimm

jimLE said:


> queston for those that get stuff from Augason Farms..are they reasonably priced? and if you've tried it,does it taste good?


I bought a bunch of their small cans of various foods a while back and we liked most of their foods. I focused on their gluten free foods.

Again Walmart has better prices on Augason Farms than their own website. Plus you only have to spend $50 for free shipping.


----------



## cnsper

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Here is the link to what LDS centers sell... https://providentliving.lds.org/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-order-form?lang=eng Sorry if this form is a repeat on this thread...


I bought some of their blueberry pancake mix and it was good.


----------



## myrtle55

Their soup mixes are good, my whole family likes them


----------



## zimmy

Bought some bunny boots and extreme weather face mask.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bunny_boots


----------



## zimmy

Made a visit to the surplus store the other day and bought some radio/computer/ switch gear/ who knows/ cabinets. In one of the cabinets was a large number of feet of RG236/U Hardline coax. After much research I found a chart showing RG236/U coax as 50 ohm low loss cable, perfect for my future radio setup. 

The large cabinets are new and will be use for tool cabinets in the garage. $50 each for the large cabinets and $20 for the small cabinet with the coax in it.


----------



## smaj100

tsrwivey said:


> That's a sweet looking little furbaby, Smaj100! I can smell the puppy breath from here . I thinking I'm getting puppy fever!


Thanks, I'll post some pics later today or tomm. The dw is off to pick him up a few weeks early. Momma weened them all completely and they have had their final checkup from the vet. She's beyond excited to get him and start his training and integration to the farm and our critters.


----------



## headhunter

Almost done with another inventory. It is truly amazing what a person can use/ lend and forget to write done at day's end. There have been a couple of - golly, I did replace that.


----------



## smaj100

Well we brought our newest mag member home today.  He's 8lbs, and already checked out all around his barn, the chickens, and the goats were all terrified of him. lol The horses all even came up to check him out, the bay in the picture is terrified of dogs and she nuzzled him a couple of times over the fence. Let his training begin.


----------



## tsrwivey

I've had great luck on the local Facebook swap boards here lately! I picked up a wheat grinder & a brand new reloading set for hubby's birthday! :2thumb:


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Does anyone know where I can buy IV Solution without a Script??? I used to get it from Meddeals but they no longer carry it... Sorry if this is the wrong thread for this question...


----------



## 21601mom

Just received a few 72 hour food kits and coffee from Patriot Supply. We are trying the potato soup today. I may also try the coffee. It will be helpful to know if their food is palatable before I buy more.


----------



## musketjim

Used discounts and sales picked up a Base Camp Pro filter system, 3 way inline sawyer filter, new thermarest and a climbing harness for my granddaughter and a pair of heavy duty workpants. Saved almost $70.:2thumb:


----------



## musketjim

Almost forgot, made some mozzarella last week. Gave the whey to the chickens. I've tried making Ricotta with it before, more hassle than it's worth.:surrender: A friend brought me 8 fuel bottles for my jetboil. I wish everybody had friends like that and I'm glad I do.:cheers:


Take care of your neighbor now, you might have to eat him later.


----------



## zimmy

The marine batteries in my generator room didn't work out very well, when ever I energized the inverter for lighting, the battery voltage dropped to 40%-50%, not good. Found these on Crag's List weighing in at 103lbs each. I'm in the process of installing them now. I want everything off the floor in the generator building. http://www.enersys.com/DataSafe_HX_Batteries.aspx?langType=1033


----------



## zimmy

New batteries are in and working great, very little voltage draw down when the inverter and load is put on the new AGM battery pack.


----------



## zimmy

Updated pure sine wave 2600 watt inverter.


----------



## helicopter5472

zimmy said:


> Updated pure sine wave 2600 watt inverter.


I did just the same thing . I got a Samlex EVO-4024 pure sine for my two frigs and a freezer and all the computer/radio equipment.
I went with the Duracell with 8 batt set up, seems to be good but may up grade the batts.
I think my diesel gen setup is nearly similar. It's a Yamaha 6500 but has the Kubota engine. The outside case looks the same. It was Yamahas answer to the "Y2k" emergency power.


----------



## zimmy

*Inverter Backup*



helicopter5472 said:


> I did just the same thing . I got a Samlex EVO-4024 pure sine for my two frigs and a freezer and all the computer/radio equipment.
> I went with the Duracell with 8 batt set up, seems to be good but may up grade the batts.
> I think my diesel gen setup is nearly similar. It's a Yamaha 6500 but has the Kubota engine. The outside case looks the same. It was Yamahas answer to the "Y2k" emergency power.


Yes I believe your Yamaha is the same, and as I recall it is in a blue case instead of the orange case like mine. I exercise my generator once a month but I don't put a load on it so I'm in the process of building a load using Ind Resistance cartridge heaters bolted between two heat sinks to simulate the house load. I'll post pics when finished.

The inverter is mostly for lighting and running power tools during a utility grid failure until the generator is started or repairs on the generator if it won't start during a power outage. Eventually the inverter will run a military style lift gate for the driveway, a work in progress.

The batteries were purchased off of Craig's List and were UPS pull outs and were only in service for one month for whatever reason. The brand new marine batteries that I bought at Sam's Club were a big failure, voltage would drop off to 50-40% in a matter minutes, wasted $200 for nothing.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Used a gift card from Christmas to get a new sharpening stone set. Now, I can get some of my knives and tools maintained properly.


----------



## smaj100

Say hello to Gaia (greek goddess great mother of all). She is 5 months old, and weighs in at a 45lbs. So she's a little bigger than her future hubby Kratos, 2months and 9lbs. We picked her up this morning from a local farmer/homesteader we met. She comes from working stock cattle/sheep/ and a crazy duck. lol She had never had a collar or leash work until today and within a couple hours was walking her new perimeter with momma and learning so quickly. She's already showing submission to her new goat herd and just watches the chickens. Even the cats are at ease around her and approached her readily. We couldn't be happier with our choices.


----------



## Grimm

smaj100 said:


> Say hello to Gaia (greek goddess great mother of all). She is 5 months old, and weighs in at a 45lbs. So she's a little bigger than her future hubby Kratos, 2months and 9lbs. We picked her up this morning from a local farmer/homesteader we met. She comes from working stock cattle/sheep/ and a crazy duck. lol She had never had a collar or leash work until today and within a couple hours was walking her new perimeter with momma and learning so quickly. She's already showing submission to her new goat herd and just watches the chickens. Even the cats are at ease around her and approached her readily. We couldn't be happier with our choices.


If you have puppies you better let me come and pick one up!


----------



## smaj100

Grimm,

I'm sure something could be worked out. It'll be a little while we won't be breeding them until they are about 2yo. Since they grow to be such large dogs we want to give her all the time she needs.

Oh I almost forgot I picked up my new Jonsered 2166 today. That thing is a beast of saw.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up a SOL Escape Bivy. Reflective and breathable. Tried other reflective Bivies, space blankts of this type before. Always stayed damp, hopefully it's as breathable as they say.


----------



## zimmy

These are 12VDC 10 watt motion activated cool white light LED fixtures that will be used in buildings on the property that I don't have AC power in. Here is a link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5X-10W-LED-...093318?hash=item3f5c09ea46:g:Oc0AAOSwKtlWrc4d


----------



## hiwall

Got the supply of antibiotics I ordered from alldaychemist in India. Never hurts to be prepared.


----------



## Sybil6

Did someone say puppies?!? I just adopted two little puppies from the pound!! Hiccup and Pepper aren't breed worthy dogs, but I intend to train them each. Pepper is larger and will be better off in an assault training course but Hiccup is already a great **** dog so I think I'll hook her to a tracking collar and see how she rears. 

Aside from the pack of dogs I'm assembling, I've redone all of my bags and shelved my storage space and added almost 4 months of food to my circulation and feeling good about it! I've also accumulated more books on wildlife and sewing and my skills at making clothing and bags are improving with practice. I might start selling them.


----------



## jimLE

i went off,and got a 16 inch x 16 inch mirror for a oil lamp 2 days ago, just to see how good it works at reflecting the light from it.and i must admit.the mirror works better then i though it would..plus,it looks good there.so it's worth every bit of the $5.67 i paid for it..


----------



## zimmy

Well I got the manifold assembly mounted to the wall for the doomstead wood boiler, just have to finish up the rest of the plumbing, run some test, and who knows it may just run next winter.


----------



## smaj100

Some of our over achieving hatchlings came out 2 days early. Sunday night is the 21 days mark, we had 3 yesterday and 4 more hatch out today. So far 4 more in the incubator, chirping and trying to break out. Still have quiet a few showing no signs yet, even though they were candled and show good growth a few days ago. Maybe they will be late bloomers.

We've got an eclectic bunch, some backyard breads;
Auracanas, White leg horns w/ auracana roo, 3 French black copper marans (pure), and a couple auracanas crossed with our maran roo.


----------



## smaj100

A little disappointed in our incubator. We loaded 26 eggs and only got 11 hatched out. 8 hens and 3 roos. I suspect it's because we dropped our roo numbers during the summer and we have 2 roos for 38 girls, and I don't think 1 roo lets the other one get much action. We're gonna reload the incubator again this week with another load and see if we get some more hens and roos.


----------



## Tacitus

Not sure what I was thinking, but I bought some cheap "steaks" the other night. Credit to the family: They didn't complain. We all just broke out the A1 Steak Sauce.

But that's when i realized that A1 is a necessary prep...to help with TEOTWAWKI meats. I bought a new bottle the next day. I will definitely be buying more.


----------



## tsrwivey

It comes in a nice dark colored bottle that can be reused for medicinals, too.


----------



## Caribou

Brings up a good point about all your condiments and spices. Pale food does little for our mood in the best of times.


----------



## hiwall

I can tell you from experience that while many wild plants are certainly edible they benefit greatly with the application of your favorite salad dressing.


----------



## IceFire

Since I just signed onto this forum I'll go with what I've been doing for the past few months to "ratchet up" my preparedness. Keep in mind, that I've been doing this for decades, so had a lot of things in place but was previously limited by location as to what I could do.

Was already pretty squared away with food, stored water, seeds (have ALWAYS had a garden of some sort, wherever we were) first aid and "other" supplies, and had started an aquaponics system, but there was a limit as to what I could do, being in town. So, last fall, we finally got moved onto 19 acres in a rural area,  on our own well, and have septic for sanitary "disposal".

So, since getting out onto our "homestead", I've been working on getting the new, expanded garden set up. Have almost half of the beds set up, and the fencing mostly done, but need to remove some mesquite to be able to finish...like the ones that are right along part of my fence line, and the one that is RIGHT where I need to put my sump and main tank for the aquaponics system.  At least when I get THAT sucker out, the HOLE for the sump will be pretty much dug out. 

We've also acquired two horses (both for all-terrain "bug-out" "vehicles", and also for the...erm..."organic matter" for the garden beds, as what passes for our soil here is sorely deficient in that area. In another area, I've started a small vineyard (both "table" grapes as well as wine grapes) where the leach field is...the vines get planted to either side of the leach lines. I've also got several fruit trees to plant and am rooting cuttings of boysenberry bushes and olive branches taken from the old house in town for perimeter plantings for security and screening. (The berry bushes are the THORNY variety, and do a good job of keeping out "fencehoppers", while the olive trees get VERY bushy if not trimmed, and make good privacy screening.)

I've also recently added several new chicks (they're currently in a LARGE plastic tote in the tub of the spare bathroom with a heat lamp) to our chicken flock, who not only provide us with all the eggs we can eat, but extras, which I sell and the money I get from selling the eggs MORE than pays for their feed. I've also got beehives and other beekeeping equipment on layaway, or here at the house, with bees to come in a couple of months.


----------



## ras1219como

My best friend just got back from vacation the other day. She brought me back all of the toiletries from her hotel. I have lots of shampoos and soaps now!


----------



## IceFire

Planted two more of the veggie beds. Seeded one with Atomic Red carrots, Chioggia beets, and Parris Island romaine. The other one I seeded with Dragon carrots, Golden beets, and Buttercrunch lettuce.

Got the lattice cut for the backs of the greenhouses, and got one of them up on one of the greenhouses. Also got some of the wood set for the back perimeter bed, then realized that the greenhouses were too far from the fence (now that it's up). So, got one of the greenhouses moved...still need to move the other.

Cleaned out the "brooder" and the chicken coops today, and added the "litter" to the composter. Also snuck two more chicks into the "brooder" in the bathtub...husband didn't seem to notice that there are two additional chicks in there. The two newest additions are White Leghorns.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up extra 7 1/2 hours of easy work today, bought 3 bags of Miracl-Gro potting soil for BOL planter, ordered Mittleider Micro Nutrients, already have other ingredients. I've read some reports that it is overpriced but I wanted to try it this summer, we'll see.


----------



## timmie

everybody talked so much about costco, that i decided to check it out. we ilked what we saw so we got our membership. we also bought a some lumber to finish projects this spring[tax free holiday/hurricane preparedness]


----------



## Grimm

Ordered three 2-person 72-hour kits from Emergency Essentials. They are on sale til tonight for $29 each. I got 2 to be the base of the family kit that will be in my car and one to give to my parents for Christmas.


----------



## tmttactical

*Prep Update*

Been a while since I posted a Prepping Update. Last update, Wonderful Wife not sold on Prepping. Changed tactics, No Apocalypse events- Massive Inflation verses our Fixed Income. We now have a 3 month supply of food, water, T.P. and other paper products. We now own a cast iron mini wood burning stove - 2 burner. Cast Iron cook ware, (what is the difference - Pots or Pans?), for possible power outages.artydance:

Went on Nature Hike (explored potential BOL) but the path is too close to homes and is very rocky, ankle breaker route.  We will continue to check out other Nature routes. The only bad news is latest medical exam, have cataracts in both eyes. Surgery schedule during next couple months, this will put a big dent into budget, so we will have to slow down the prepping for the next few months. WE pay cash for everything, including medical, so don't want to impact the savings too much. All in all, life is good and having fun. Still Loving Arizona.


----------



## chaosjourney

Today I hope to have corrected one of my early prepper mistakes. I ordered an Osprey Kestrel 32 Backpack to replace my 5.11 MOAB6 as my primary GHB. In order to have a more complete GHB I needed more room and the Kestrel will attract much less attention. I will also use this bag on hikes to get used to it's design. There are many times when I work up to 160 miles from home, so this bag is critical to my preparedness plan.

Now I need to figure out how the MOAB can fit back into my planning. It is an awesome bag that has proved it's dependability, yet it's tactical appearance can limit it's usefulness.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

chaosjourney said:


> Today I hope to have corrected one of my early prepper mistakes. I ordered an Osprey Kestrel 32 Backpack to replace my 5.11 MOAB6 as my primary GHB. In order to have a more complete GHB I needed more room and the Kestrel will attract much less attention. I will also use this bag on hikes to get used to it's design. There are many times when I work up to 160 miles from home, so this bag is critical to my preparedness plan.
> 
> Now I need to figure out how the MOAB can fit back into my planning. It is an awesome bag that has proved it's dependability, yet it's tactical appearance can limit it's usefulness.


Why not use it as a grab bag if you need to leave your home in a hurry (like in a house fire)? For things like that, you probably don't care how a bag appears to anyone else (particularly if all your home ammo is about to cook off!)


----------



## zimmy

Well I ended up going to the surplus store yesterday and bought two cabinets, one cabinet had computer junk in it but I just needed the cabinet to match the three other cabinets I bought for storage in the garage. The other cabinet I need for my doomstead radio system I'm working on, I already have one cabinet in the basement but as it turns out I have just too much radio equipment to fit in to one cabinet, I also want to make all of my radios rack mount so the front panels will work great for this application. The junk inside the cabinet will be salvaged and put to good use some day.


----------



## zimmy

http://www.harborfreight.com/60-inch-x-80-inch-wool-blanket-92625.html

Bought a couple of these wool blankets at Harbor Freight the other day, they are 80% wool and 20% polyester. They cost $11 and if you take your coupon with you, you will get an additional 20% off. Not a bad deal for a piece of cloth made out of 80% wool. You could make shirts and pants out of these or just use them as blankets. You will have to run them thru the washer to get the chemicals out that the Chinese put in to try to kill us Americans.


----------



## chaosjourney

My new GHB bag was delivered yesterday and I plan to do the transfer this weekend. This pack has one large pocket and lacks all the built in organization that I have with the MOAB6. I picked up some small zippered pouches at a military surplus store that will help to keep things together. My wife thinks that the MOAB6 would make a great medical kit bag to keep around the family. The more I think about it, the more I like the idea.


----------



## jimLE

i made out like a bandit yesterday.i had to go to.2 diff places after dropping mom at the beauty shop..then i stopped at the salvation army,where i located and bought a some what decent belt and a whirley-pop pop corn popper for use on the stove top..and it's in great shape.. i got both for $6.75..


----------



## chaosjourney

Very nice jimLE! I scored yesterday as well. Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA & AAA 4 packs on sale for $7.50 at the grocery store.  Fuel for my gadgets.

They also had bags of rice marked down from $2.59 to $0.89 and I cleaned them out.


----------



## Grimm

Ordered a deep freeze yesterday. I was able to get tomorrow as the delivery date with the dryer I ordered in Feb. I'm excited!


----------



## Freyadog

Been a tad busy.

Bought a second Parker bow.

Canned 21 quarts of ham.

Thumper is making rifle slings for two new toys that we bought.

I am making glove/mittens- fingerless gloves with mitten hoods for hunting, out of wool.

put in freezer 4 large pork loin cut into chops at 1.18#

finally getting to the class for concealed(Tues). Instructors wife has been ill so this has been put off. 

Figured out since Thumper converted natural gas stove to propane that even with canning it is only costing us an average of 10$ a month for cooking/baking/canning.

Slow but sure.


----------



## Grimm

Freyadog said:


> Been a tad busy.
> 
> Bought a second Parker bow.
> 
> Canned 21 quarts of ham.
> 
> Thumper is making rifle slings for two new toys that we bought.
> 
> I am making glove/mittens- fingerless gloves with mitten hoods for hunting, out of wool.
> 
> put in freezer 4 large pork loin cut into chops at 1.18#
> 
> finally getting to the class for concealed(Tues). Instructors wife has been ill so this has been put off.
> 
> Figured out since Thumper converted natural gas stove to propane that even with canning it is only costing us an average of 10$ a month for cooking/baking/canning.
> 
> Slow but sure.


I have been wanting a stove/oven converted to propane for our summer kitchen. The gas stove in the house is not ours to tinker with.


----------



## hiwall

Grimm said:


> I have been wanting a stove/oven converted to propane for our summer kitchen. The gas stove in the house is not ours to tinker with.


Gas stoves have a VERY long lifespan. There is little to wear out in them. (at least the old ones that were not electronic)


----------



## Grimm

hiwall said:


> Gas stoves have a VERY long lifespan. There is little to wear out in them. (at least the old ones that were not electronic)


I am on the look out for a stove from the 1940-1960s to convert. We had one years ago but when we moved to a tiny place before we had Roo we sold a lot of our bulky appliances like our washer and dryer etc. Yeah, we were stupid then. That is why when we moved here we hung on to the gas dryer even though there were no hook ups. (Just had electric hook ups installed in the garage. The landlord was more than happy to have it done for us.)

K wants to get a portable dishwasher but I told him we already had one... HIM!


----------



## Caribou

Grimm said:


> I am on the look out for a stove from the 1940-1960s to convert. We had one years ago but when we moved to a tiny place before we had Roo we sold a lot of our bulky appliances like our washer and dryer etc. Yeah, we were stupid then. That is why when we moved here we hung on to the gas dryer even though there were no hook ups. (Just had electric hook ups installed in the garage. The landlord was more than happy to have it done for us.)
> 
> K wants to get a portable dishwasher but I told him we already had one... HIM!


My wife said she wanted a dishwasher. I said, "I already have one." She said, "Yes, I know, now I want one."

FYI, the only difference between a natural gas appliance and a propane one is the size of the jets. An owners manual should tell you what size goes where. These are pretty standard in the industry and should be easily available. This is not a permanent change, unless you want it to be. Just keep the old jets.

You can also solder up the jets and then drill a hole through the solder. I wouldn't want to do this on someone else's appliance but to switch back you would just re-solder and re-drill to the original size. Worn out jets can be repaired this way.


----------



## Grimm

Caribou said:


> My wife said she wanted a dishwasher. I said, "I already have one." She said, "Yes, I know, now I want one."
> 
> FYI, the only difference between a natural gas appliance and a propane one is the size of the jets. An owners manual should tell you what size goes where. These are pretty standard in the industry and should be easily available. This is not a permanent change, unless you want it to be. Just keep the old jets.
> 
> You can also solder up the jets and then drill a hole through the solder. I wouldn't want to do this on someone else's appliance but to switch back you would just re-solder and re-drill to the original size. Worn out jets can be repaired this way.


Our gas dryer was converted to propane when we lived in the cabin. I still have the valves to change it back.

From what I have ready about converting old stoves is it is as easy as a different size intake valve.


----------



## Caribou

Grimm said:


> Our gas dryer was converted to propane when we lived in the cabin. I still have the valves to change it back.
> 
> From what I have ready about converting old stoves is it is as easy as a different size intake valve.


There is a pressure reducing valve that typically is installed on the propane tank. To change the stove over to propane, or to natural gas as the case may be, there is an orifice on each burner that is different for each gas. If you go over to your gas range and lift up as much of the burner as you can.

If you just screamed that is because you were working with a hot burner. I gave you more credit than that.

If you look straight down into the middle of the burner you will see a small hole, probably in a piece of brass, this is the orifice and it simply unscrews. Get the right size orifice and replace in reverse order.


----------



## hiwall

There are several different procedures for changing over kitchen stoves from nat to propane or reverse. Those changes vary with the brand of stove. My first job was working at a appliance store that also sold propane. I changed many stoves over from one gas to another.


----------



## IceFire

Today hubby used an axe and took out the remains of the mesquite (I had used the loppers to get most of it, but what was left was too thick to finish the job) that was keeping me from finishing the fencing in one corner on the left side of the garden. I pounded in the two t-posts to finish that section, and we finished putting in the wire on that side. (Now, I just need to take a chainsaw to the two mesquites on the OTHER side of the garden to completely finish fencing it all. He ALSO took out the one that was in one of the pathways that I kept TRIPPING over. Also hauled another wheelbarrow load of manure to the bed next to the strawberries, and planted seeds for Hopi Black Dye sunflowers across the very back perimeter bed.


----------



## Viking

Caribou said:


> My wife said she wanted a dishwasher. I said, "I already have one." She said, "Yes, I know, now I want one."
> 
> FYI, the only difference between a natural gas appliance and a propane one is the size of the jets. An owners manual should tell you what size goes where. These are pretty standard in the industry and should be easily available. This is not a permanent change, unless you want it to be. Just keep the old jets.
> 
> You can also solder up the jets and then drill a hole through the solder. I wouldn't want to do this on someone else's appliance but to switch back you would just re-solder and re-drill to the original size. Worn out jets can be repaired this way.


The Majic Chef we bought in about 1996 has a screw in the gas control box that all I had to do to change from Natural Gas to Propane is screw it in. I have been doing a lot of research to see if I can find another drop in all gas stove in case I need to replace it and I'm not finding anything so far. Many stoves that have gas burners have electric elements for the oven, our Majic Chef has a gas oven but it is electronically controlled, I wish it would have been the old mechanical dial type with a pilot flame because the oven control has a fault problem. I've check out what's going on and the info I got was that it could be the flat wire connection to the control touch plate may need cleaning to make it work, I hope so because I don't think the computer is available any longer. I might end up trying to find an older all gas stove to get a working oven, just haven't gotten around to checking the connection, too many other irons in the fire and the microwave/convection over fills in for the lack of being able to use the gas oven.


----------



## tsrwivey

Another 24 pounds of beans & 52 liters of bottled water.


----------



## Caribou

Viking said:


> The Majic Chef we bought in about 1996 has a screw in the gas control box that all I had to do to change from Natural Gas to Propane is screw it in. I have been doing a lot of research to see if I can find another drop in all gas stove in case I need to replace it and I'm not finding anything so far. Many stoves that have gas burners have electric elements for the oven, our Majic Chef has a gas oven but it is electronically controlled, I wish it would have been the old mechanical dial type with a pilot flame because the oven control has a fault problem. I've check out what's going on and the info I got was that it could be the flat wire connection to the control touch plate may need cleaning to make it work, I hope so because I don't think the computer is available any longer. I might end up trying to find an older all gas stove to get a working oven, just haven't gotten around to checking the connection, too many other irons in the fire and the microwave/convection over fills in for the lack of being able to use the gas oven.


Five or six years ago we purchased an all gas range. It was electronically ignited but the top burners could be lit with a match during a power outage. My guess is that the oven could be as well but the location of the igniter made it very difficult to reach. You may have a problem finding something with a pilot as the push for efficiency has really driven the technology away from them.

Here is something you might want to take a look at. https://www.lehmans.com/p-1303-unique-gas-ranges-24-black.aspx


----------



## Viking

Caribou said:


> Five or six years ago we purchased an all gas range. It was electronically ignited but the top burners could be lit with a match during a power outage. My guess is that the oven could be as well but the location of the igniter made it very difficult to reach. You may have a problem finding something with a pilot as the push for efficiency has really driven the technology away from them.
> 
> Here is something you might want to take a look at. https://www.lehmans.com/p-1303-unique-gas-ranges-24-black.aspx


Thanks for the link, they offer 24" and 30" ranges and for the oven ignitor they use a 9 volt battery, the info says they use two per year so that isn't too bad of a set up. I like that they have a dial for setting oven temps, good looking stove, certainly far less complicated than our Majic Chef, something to think about in case I need a replacement.


----------



## tsrwivey

Scored 15lbs of grits for $1.50! :2thumb:


----------



## gardenshepherd

tsrwivey said:


> Scored 15lbs of grits for $1.50! :2thumb:


 Had to look up what grits were, sounds interesting may have to try them.


----------



## IceFire

gardenshepherd said:


> Had to look up what grits were, sounds interesting may have to try them.


You poor, deprived baby! NOT to know what grits are! I just had a bowl for breakfast. I like mine with butter and bacon. YUM!

tsrwivey.....Good score!


----------



## HardCider

Have not been on here much lately. Since the first of the year we have been humping it out at our small farm. We now have a small finished cabin complete with book shelves for all our books(takes up one whole wall), a wood cook stove, a nice livestock setup,all our animals have been moved out to their new digs. Solar powered electric fences, hand pumped deep well. Starting putting up gutters for rainwater catchment system. Piles of horse crap, 50 piles of composted woodchips, plus building a large compost pile from the straw and bedding of our own livestock. Been doing a lot of shooting and have been able to replace all the ammo plus much more. Been improving the game habitat in leaps and bounds with huge results. I love watching coveys of quail, flocks of turkeys, squirrels and rabbits everyday. Also have have ton of ***** if we get hungry. I look at that like long term food storage. The ducks and chickens are producing far more everyday than we can eat. I want to transition to a more sustainable, broody breed so I'm not dependent on the feed store or hatchery. The cabin has become a real retreat from everyday stress already. I am thankful that our cabin in the woods is only a couple miles from our cottage. It's the best of both worlds. Access to a marine environment and an upland environment. Last year we planted 30-40 fruit trees and shrubs. I hope to match that trend again this spring. Again, I look at perennials, both wild and planted as long term food storage. I just need to increase the diversity to cope with annual changes/failures. Still have a long way to go with all the projects but nice to see a plan coming together. Not even from a prepared standpoint but just an increased quality of life. Love getting to build and produce for our family in an outdoor healthy way. I'm sure you all feel the same way. I don't know how people in large cities deal with the stress.


----------



## zimmy

This package was just delivered today. It is a Pioneer RT-707 reel to reel recording deck that is rack mountable and will be used in my rack mount communication system I'm working on. This was the work horse of the 1970s, no frills but very dependable because it used drive motors instead of belts. I weights close to 50lbs so I guess it would be classified as a boat anchor in the vintage radio world.


----------



## Viking

Great deal, I love that NOS, I've been doing searches on old tube shortwave radios and have told our friends that do storage clean outs to keep a look out for one, they may just find something.


----------



## chaosjourney

Sealed three more 5 gallon buckets of rice, beans and pasta. Added bags of dried 5 bean soup with seasoning packets inside and some quinoa that I found on sale. Bought a new pair of hikers that will let me dedicate my half used broken in pair as replacement of tennis shoes in my car trunk. Researching respirators as I would like to replace the basic N95 mask in my ghb with something more substantial.


----------



## HardCider

picked up 25 lbs of rice, 30 lbs of beans, a couple lbs of spices, a dozen rimfire bulk packs. Also got a bunch of 30 cal. of deer and a bunch of turkey loads for the next several years. Our spring season opens in about 2-3 weeks. Have not checked out my pictures on my camtrackers but there were about 300 pics taken in the last couple days. Probably 200 of them are squirrels. We have them running all over the place this year. About time to fertilize our oak, hickory and walnut grove.


----------



## musketjim

Spent 4 days with family at BOL. BOV worked perfectly a great winter trip. Granddaughter insisted on wearing incorrect boots so I let her and told her one my favorite sayings..."We learn thru pain and sufferingShe'll wear correct boots next time:congrat: Trip started poorly before we even left, puppies were wrestling and knocked over fire extinguisher which everyone should have, pin got knocked out and dry chemical everywhere. Check your pins. Cleaned but then were running behind, forgot pistol, had shotgun, and also forgot new rope for guiding trees I wanted to bring down. Some friends stopped by over the weekend, brought lots of guns. I don't own or know very much about black guns but he brought one with nice scope. A lot of fun to shoot, he can drive tacks. Wife shot some of their pistols and has an idea what she would like.:congrat: Now I have a couple more ex-military like myself and active who I know and trust, with black guns who know how to shoot. Slowly developing a mutual assistance group of friends who have mad skills that I don't.:congrat: It's been a slow but satisfying process.


----------



## bigg777

Jim, the grand daughter's boots bring to mind a saying that a very wise & wealthy man once told me, "Don't deny your loved ones the privilege of struggle." It struck me as odd at first but after thinking about it, it made great sense.


----------



## musketjim

UOTE=bigg777;414053]Jim, the grand daughter's boots bring to mind a saying that a very wise & wealthy man once told me, "Don't deny your loved ones the privilege of struggle." It struck me as odd at first but after thinking about it, it made great sense.[/QUOTE]

"Amen brother":laugh:


----------



## chaosjourney

I just snagged a SteriPEN Freedom Edition Solar Bundle for $73 at REI.com. They are on sale in the 'Outlet' and a member's discount will get you an extra 20% off at checkout until April 4.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Got a new (to me) 14 inch cast iron skillet. Perfect for camp fires or baking pizzas.


----------



## headhunter

Grandma picked up a couple of large food storage containers with screw on tops. I replaced my old range bag (the handles on the old one just shredded). 500 .22 LRs seemed to show up at the same time. The eldest daughter built a 2' wide X 8' long X 6' high storage shelving for the cabin.
Yesterday a neighbor showed up, we sighted in his new .243 and his .338 Lapula. I was pleasantly surprised how manageable the recoil was on the .338 Savage -an excellent recoil reducer.


----------



## Viking

ContinualHarvest said:


> Got a new (to me) 14 inch cast iron skillet. Perfect for camp fires or baking pizzas.


When we were at the co-op the 17th I saw a 15" made in the USA cast iron skillet, $50 minus a penny, wife and I went to an Army-Navy store in Medford thursday to get some panchos + liners and saw some really nice heavy cast iron cookware, ended up getting a 1213 Ka-Bar knife, which is a bit large for everyday carry and my wife mentioned I need a smaller one for that, saw a nice smaller Ka-Bar Tanto blade that might be good for everyday carry. Maybe the next time we go to the store for rain pants I'll see if she'll allow for buying the Tanto knife. Ka-Bar's are really sharp out of the box and made to keep a good edge. Needless to say, I'm happy to finally have a rally good knife.


----------



## Viking

headhunter said:


> 500 .22 LRs seemed to show up at the same time.


Bricks of 500 .22 LR's are rare as hen's teeth around here in S.W. Oregon, but I got a brick of Winchester "Black Copper Plated" .22 LR, Thursday at Good Guy's Guns in Medford, other places may have them, but you'd think the bullets were made of gold for the prices they ask.


----------



## Caribou

Viking said:


> Bricks of 500 .22 LR's are rare as hen's teeth around here in S.W. Oregon, but I got a brick of Winchester "Black Copper Plated" .22 LR, Thursday at Good Guy's Guns in Medford, other places may have them, but you'd think the bullets were made of gold for the prices they ask.


I just got back from Sportsman's Warehouse. They had a dozen or two of the 1400 round buckets of .22 LR and I saw nobody give them a second glance. I didn't price them as I have sufficient. I can't believe I said that. Who am I and what have I done with myself?

For the last several weeks the range floor has been covered with .22 brass. A year ago that was not so. When I hear complaints about .22 ammo it is that they can't buy their favorite brand.


----------



## Viking

Caribou said:


> I just got back from Sportsman's Warehouse. They had a dozen or two of the 1400 round buckets of .22 LR and I saw nobody give them a second glance. I didn't price them as I have sufficient. I can't believe I said that. Who am I and what have I done with myself?
> 
> For the last several weeks the range floor has been covered with .22 brass. A year ago that was not so. When I hear complaints about .22 ammo it is that they can't buy their favorite brand.


A while back I bought one of those buckets, Remington brand, I have generally avoided Remington .22 LR ammo because it always burned dirty and left a lot of unburnt powder in the bore, but it seems Remington has improved their powder and lately I've been seeing less unburnt powder and much cleaner bores. In the past I've always tried to get Federal, Winchester or CCI ammo as they have performed the best for me, now I pretty much buy what's available, still haven't bought the made in Mexico stuff, but I might just to see how well it does.


----------



## 1regularguy

I got a Yeti Cooler from REI this week, with my2015 REI membership dividends. Looking forward to using it for camping.


----------



## zimmy

Well here they are folks, highly sought after by "Doomsteaders" through out the world, the Yaesu FT-101 series transceivers covering 10 thru 80 meters including the 11 meter CB band. The Yaesu is a 70s vintage transceiver using two vacuum tubes for the final and one driver tube, the rest of the circuitry is discrete components mounted on plug in PCBs. I haven't gone threw all of them yet to see what works and what doesn't but they will be part of my second rack cabinet communications system.


----------



## zimmy

Yaesu FT-101 "Doomstead" radio


----------



## recon-1

So you need all 3 of those?


----------



## zimmy

*Yaesu*

Well I have to see what works and what doesn't, this would give me lots of spare parts. To answer your question......I only need one is none two is one.


----------



## Grimm

Ordered a Lifestraw Family 1.0 filter. I still plan to get a Berkey for the house but figured the Lifestraw filter would be good to have for a grab and go situation for now.


----------



## tsrwivey

The deep well is dug, it's 400 ft deep. The guy says it'll pull 50 gal a minute easy. They'll finish up this week & test the water but he was drinking it. There was already an 80ft well that was enough water for my younger daughter & her family but now we have a backup.


----------



## jimLE

i got this from the curb side today.and yes,it was still in one piece when i got it..then it fell apart when i took it out of the car.but any how.i can reuse the parts of what fell apart,with what held together..i was gonna use the hole set-up to store stuff in my room.but guess not now..lol..but yet,it'll still work when it comes to whats left..


----------



## Viking

After carrying the Ka-Bar 1213 7" knife, I've come to the conclusion it will be a great SHTF tool, not so good for EDC, so I'm going to get the 5 1/4" short Tanto. These knives are awesome sharp out of the box, I touched up the sharpness with a fine stone and I suspect that with a bit of shaving soap the blade would do a good job of shaving. They are made with 1095 Cro-Van steel and hardened to HRC 56-58.


----------



## musketjim

Ran BOV out to our BOL and had some problems. Had to carry fertilizer and potting soil in by hand over about 1/4 mile. Bag by bag and carry jacks cinder blocks 2x4's etc. for jacking trip by trip. Glad I work out. Got parts I need and some friends driving me out this weekend for repairs. Hiked out and shot a nice grouse, last of the season. Ordered 5 apple trees that are supposed to grow up here and some rhodiola rosea (roseroot). Picked up a pack of 5 work gloves on sale. Trying to stock up on work clothes.


"Hillary for prison 2016"


----------



## jimLE

well,that cabinet is a total bust.seeing how it fell apart me even more..but yet.i did salvage parts from it,to reuse else where.only items i wasnt able to salvage.were the hinges without taking a chance on bending them out of shape.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Well, today I opened a pack of cigarettes I vacuum packed Jan of 2012... After 4 years they were still fresh... alittle squished but good!
I also vacuum pack all our loose tobacco for storage... Just was excited and wanted to share...


----------



## jeff47041

Beaniemaster2 said:


> Well, today I opened a pack of cigarettes I vacuum packed Jan of 2012... After 4 years they were still fresh... alittle squished but good!
> I also vacuum pack all our loose tobacco for storage... Just was excited and wanted to share...


Good info. Thanks! 
That's the same year that I vacuum packed a bunch of cigarettes, tobacco, wheat, some food, meds, seeds, and more, then packed it all in a plastic 55 gallon drum. I stuffed rolls of toilet paper in every empty space as I was filling the drum. I sealed the drum and haven't opened it since.

Come to think of it, I vacuum sealed most of the stuff. I know I did the wheat and a few other things in mylar bags with O2 packs.

Been thinking about opening it to check out the contents because I want to make more of them.


----------



## zimmy

*Cabinets*



jimLE said:


> well,that cabinet is a total bust.seeing how it fell apart me even more..but yet.i did salvage parts from it,to reuse else where.only items i wasnt able to salvage.were the hinges without taking a chance on bending them out of shape.


Well at least you are doing something. Some people might think that your post is insignificant and not worth reading but you went through the trouble to post some pics and describe the problems you ran into. In my mind you not only talk the talk but also walk the walk, and that is what we need more of.


----------



## zimmy

I installed a rotary inverter in the tool box of my truck and I installed an Anderson connector on the inverter and on the battery in the engine compartment. I also installed Anderson connectors on my jumper cables so I can use the jumper cables to run the inverter or use the cables as regular jumper cables.

The pics are me testing the inverter and not the permanent connections.


----------



## Balls004

Got my medical supplies order in today. Main reason for the order was to build my daughter a blow out kit since she will be concealed carrying after her 21st birthday this month. 

The other reason is you can't have too many hemostatic gauze or pressure bandages and tourniquets around when you really need them. When you live out in the country, it might be a while before the ambulance gets to you, just in day to day living. Especially when cell phone coverage is spotty at best.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Viking said:


> When we were at the co-op the 17th I saw a 15" made in the USA cast iron skillet, $50 minus a penny, wife and I went to an Army-Navy store in Medford thursday to get some panchos + liners and saw some really nice heavy cast iron cookware, ended up getting a 1213 Ka-Bar knife, which is a bit large for everyday carry and my wife mentioned I need a smaller one for that, saw a nice smaller Ka-Bar Tanto blade that might be good for everyday carry. Maybe the next time we go to the store for rain pants I'll see if she'll allow for buying the Tanto knife. Ka-Bar's are really sharp out of the box and made to keep a good edge. Needless to say, I'm happy to finally have a rally good knife.


I'd like to get the older Wagner pans but Lodge is good too since it's made in the USA. K-Bar makes a great blade. Too big for EDC outside of a pack (State laws and such) so I stick with a Kershaw, Buck 110, or Swiss Army Knife depending on what I'm doing that day.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I bought a Lodge ceramic lined pan last week and was very disappointed that the label said made by our friends in China.


----------



## txcatlady

Husband brought home a kerosine three burner stove that was in his brothers barn and he didn't want it. We really don't know where it came from. I was expecting cast iron, but it is not. Rusty. It has the plate with name and serial number on it. We want to clean it up, get new gaskets and so on. It is very simple and only about 3 feet tall. Interesting project but a lot of labor getting rust off. All metal with exception of reservoir which I guess is glass. Haven't touched it yet.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

SouthCentralUS said:


> I bought a Lodge ceramic lined pan last week and was very disappointed that the label said made by our friends in China.


I wonder if it's just the ceramic ones.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

txcatlady said:


> Husband brought home a kerosine three burner stove that was in his brothers barn and he didn't want it. We really don't know where it came from. I was expecting cast iron, but it is not. Rusty. It has the plate with name and serial number on it. We want to clean it up, get new gaskets and so on. It is very simple and only about 3 feet tall. Interesting project but a lot of labor getting rust off. All metal with exception of reservoir which I guess is glass. Haven't touched it yet.


Try electrolysis to get the rust off.


----------



## txcatlady

ContinualHarvest said:


> Try electrolysis to get the rust off.


I wondered about that. Planned on starting with steel brush. Will have to wait till summer most likely. County show starts Thursday thru Tuesday. I announce the shows etc, but husbands uncle died and funeral is Sunday. I don't like or agree with shows on Sunday. However they will get someone to cover until I get there. Daughter to be induced on 20th for my 15th and most likely final grandchild. I will keep her two year old while she is in hospital. Busy few weeks ahead and it will be May. Beach for Memorial weekend with 3 of my girls and families!


----------



## hiwall

Or take the rust off with Naval Jelly. Much easier.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Loctite-16-fl-oz-Naval-Jelly-Rust-Dissolver-Bottle-553472/203009241


----------



## jimLE

i just ordered a 72 Hour food Kit from Food4Patriots for $9.95,instead of the normal $27.00 for it, pluss $9.95 S&H.. $36.95 would of been the full price if i figure right..

and yesterday.i got a oil lamp at a yard sale for $5.00.it's just a matter of getting a hurricane shade for it.then filling it with lamp oil..


----------



## Grimm

jimLE said:


> i just ordered a 72 Hour food Kit from Food4Patriots for $9.95,instead of the normal $27.00 for it, pluss $9.95 S&H.. $36.95 would of been the full price if i figure right..
> 
> and yesterday.i got a oil lamp at a yard sale for $5.00.it's just a matter of getting a hurricane shade for it.then filling it with lamp oil..


Was that food kit for one person? I am looking to add more/better food to our car bags.


----------



## zimmy

*Rust Removal*



ContinualHarvest said:


> Try electrolysis to get the rust off.







Here is a link for a video to remove rust.


----------



## jimLE

Grimm said:


> Was that food kit for one person? I am looking to add more/better food to our car bags.


im thinking,just for 1 person,seeing how it has 16 servings...but yet.im thinking 2 people if needed.pluss we already have some.so that'll be a added pluss for us.


----------



## Grimm

jimLE said:


> im thinking,just for 1 person,seeing how it has 16 servings...but yet.im thinking 2 people if needed.pluss we already have some.so that'll be a added pluss for us.


I found their site but it looks like you can't order online. Also they appear to be drop shippers for MyPatriotSupply.com


----------



## recon-1

jimLE said:


> i just ordered a 72 Hour food Kit from Food4Patriots for $9.95,instead of the normal $27.00 for it, pluss $9.95 S&H.. $36.95 would of been the full price if i figure right..
> 
> and yesterday.i got a oil lamp at a yard sale for $5.00.it's just a matter of getting a hurricane shade for it.then filling it with lamp oil..


How about a link for this?


----------



## hiwall

Many times their specials are call in only.


----------



## hiwall

Went to a yard sale today and they had many of those cheap China lock back folding knives in different styles and sizes in the boxes. I bought all 74 of them for $10 (14 cents each). I thought they might be a good barter item for SHTF.


----------



## gabbyj310

After several years and more "contractors" than I care to talk about I FINALLY FINALLY found one that is doing what he says he can do. My "tin mansion"is almost finished and liveable.Looking awesome tonly one catch......????? My son and daugter in law ran across a property that we love. It's a 15 acre paylake(catfish) with a good size house,small bait shop and another building that they are using for a restaurant.(not up to code and needs work)It also has a tract of land in the back that may can be purchased in the future(100 acres).They are off the main road but plenty of "farmers" around.I love it and it could be a great investment,I just really dread starting a "mother in law"suite again!!! Would eventually add my very small undeground house connected to the mother in law suite just for me and my own privacy.Cost reasonable,work,ugh,I'm retireing in 3 years and don't want to go "bonkers" with nothing to do.Son is waiting on his disability from car wreck(that will be their part).I may rent my "other" place out or sale it outright to get my underground house built.Just on the fence about ALL of it right now.Any comments??????????


----------



## Caribou

gabbyj310 said:


> Any comments??????????


Don't put all your eggs in one basket. Make sure you have enough cash in reserve to cover a minimum of six months worth of expenses.

I retired due to health. Things are improving and I can do way more now. My experience is that the rocking chair idea sucks. If you feel excited about a new adventure then go for it but look really close at the numbers. Make the decision with your head but if you decide that it is a good deal then work it with your heart. If you don't love it then it is not worth your time.


----------



## jimLE

1st link is their home page..
http://www.4patriots.com/index.php

2nd link is their products list..
http://www.4patriots.com/products.php

3rd link is for placing orders..
http://www.mypatriotsupply.com/

we have tried out 3 different ones.and we like how they taste..


----------



## recon-1

jimLE said:


> 1st link is their home page..
> http://www.4patriots.com/index.php
> 
> 2nd link is their products list..
> http://www.4patriots.com/products.php
> 
> 3rd link is for placing orders..
> http://www.mypatriotsupply.com/
> 
> we have tried out 3 different ones.and we like how they taste..


Thanks for the links. I did order some time ago from the Patriot supply. Seems there prices have gone up a lot.


----------



## Grimm

jimLE said:


> 1st link is their home page..
> http://www.4patriots.com/index.php
> 
> 2nd link is their products list..
> http://www.4patriots.com/products.php
> 
> 3rd link is for placing orders..
> http://www.mypatriotsupply.com/
> 
> we have tried out 3 different ones.and we like how they taste..


If you contact MyPatriotSupply they will tell you 4Patriots is one of their biggest customers.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

Haven't been on in a while. Spending more time doing than talking it seems. Checking out all of the close out deals. Picked up firewood bundles yesterday for $1 a bundle. Filled up my pickup bed for $30. Took all they had. GB


----------



## readytogo

Made in the USA - America Cast Iron
https://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/listmania/fullview/RXSOBMP8ZU6NY
http://www.castironcookware.com/
You an also get in touch with lodge for more information.


----------



## smaj100

Soooo, I picked up 2 55 gallon drums that held molasses the other night at auction. What to do with them? Clean em and store more fuel? (They are black and I need to repaint them), Can you store water in them? Suggestions.


----------



## musketjim

Started tomato, squash and cucumbers this week. About a week later than planned. Roads cleared up so I'm riding my bike to work again. Good to be pedaling again.


----------



## jimLE

got my email notification 2 days ago.the food from Food4Patriots is on it's way..got the seeds planted in my garden.and it looks like we're in for some rain today


----------



## smaj100

smaj100 said:


> Soooo, I picked up 2 55 gallon drums that held molasses the other night at auction. What to do with them? Clean em and store more fuel? (They are black and I need to repaint them), Can you store water in them? Suggestions.


Nothing no ideas?


----------



## chaosjourney

smaj100 said:


> Soooo, I picked up 2 55 gallon drums that held molasses the other night at auction. What to do with them? Clean em and store more fuel? (They are black and I need to repaint them), Can you store water in them? Suggestions.


If I ran into two 55 gallon drums right now I would check their seals and set them up as a water catch at the bottom of down spouts running off my roof.

If I did not need more sources of water I might dig holes for them with the opening aimed up. I'd keep them a few inches under the dirt with plastic sheeting used to to help water run away from the drum lids. This could be done as a survival cache along a bug out route or on my property to store a supply of goods. Even if the drums were water tight I would still make sure that any deposited item was fully waterproofed as a precaution.

Just a few ideas.


----------



## Caribou

smaj100 said:


> Nothing no ideas?


Nope, nary a thought. Okay maybe one. As these are food grade you could store water in them. Molasses is a strong so you will have to clean them very well. I assume that these have bungs and not a removable top. Yes, gas storage, after cleaning, could be an option.

To clean them I would first rinse them out and then use them for rain catchment for six months or a year to soak out the odor. The water would be fine for your garden or for the critters.


----------



## camo2460

smaj100 said:


> Nothing no ideas?


Use them to make a double stack Smoker.


----------



## chaosjourney

Make yourself a frame to suspend one from the top and bottom sideways and turn it into a compost flipper.


----------



## smaj100

Thanks guys, that's what i was looking for trying to get some creative juices flowing. We live at our BOL, so needing to bury caches not needed, water catchment for the critters is an option, or more fuel storage. These do have the bungs not a removable lid, so that makes sealing them up with fuel a very viable option. Suggestions on colors anything shiny to reflect light and heat, bright white? A wood burning fireplace might be an option for my garage as well anyone had any luck using these for that purpose? Similar to one like below.


----------



## Grimm

smaj100 said:


> Thanks guys, that's what i was looking for trying to get some creative juices flowing. We live at our BOL, so needing to bury caches not needed, water catchment for the critters is an option, or more fuel storage. These do have the bungs not a removable lid, so that makes sealing them up with fuel a very viable option. Suggestions on colors anything shiny to reflect light and heat, bright white? A wood burning fireplace might be an option for my garage as well anyone had any luck using these for that purpose? Similar to one like below.


I looked at those a few years back when we had lots of issues with the fireplace in the cabin. My only concern was finding a replacement barrel when the first had burnt through.


----------



## smaj100

Grimm said:


> I looked at those a few years back when we had lots of issues with the fireplace in the cabin. My only concern was finding a replacement barrel when the first had burnt through.


That was my concern as well, we go through 1 grate per year in the fireplace in the house. This wouldn't be used 24/7 but i worry a hot fire might burn through the top.


----------



## Grimm

smaj100 said:


> That was my concern as well, we go through 1 grate per year in the fireplace in the house. This wouldn't be used 24/7 but i worry a hot fire might burn through the top.


Maybe it wouldn't be so bad if the barrel were standing up rather than On its side...


----------



## Grimm

I made a run to the feed store this morning to get some chick feed and grit. I also got a killer deal on some 1 gallon waterers. I will be using these during the summer to help keep the hens cool. The plan is to fill them half way and freeze them. Then fill them the rest of the way with water where the heat will melt the ice during the day.

My chicks are pretty feathered out. The heating pad is down to 3 now and they are doing very well. If the weather stays in the 70s during the days and 55 or higher at night I'll stick them in the grow out coop. My EE chick is the most feathered and I have a feeling she is going to be a flyer.


----------



## Caribou

Oops! For some reason I thought you had the plastic barrels, which will not hold up well as a stove. We used a stove like that for a wood stove in our boathouse. It was no used every day but it lasted for a few years. There are light weight and heavy weight drums available, obviously the heavy weight works better as a stove. When they burn out just change them. Both are readily available around here for five to twenty dollars and sometimes for free. The people that are selling them are getting them for free from a manufacturer. Which manufacturers is not information that they are very free with.

They also make double barrel kit where you could use your second barrel as additional radiation. The second barrel mounts above the first. This can really put out a lot of heat. Use a high temp paint if you decide to repaint. Also if you use it as a stove get the original paint off first either by starting a fire inside of it and/or taking a wire wheel to it. If you repaint it start your first fire with the stove outside, you don't want that odor and smoke inside.

I always recommend white as the preferred color for fuel storage. White is the most reflective color and will help with degradation and condensation by reducing heat gain. Fuel companies typically paint their drums darker colors as dirty white containers are not all that appealing and they don't plan on keeping the product for very long.

I currently burn my trash in one of these barrels. Cut the top out and make a bunch of holes around the lower half of the drum. A screen over the top to reduce sparks is quite useful to reduce chances of a wild fire.

Lay it on its side, cut it in half long ways, split an old garden hose, slip over the sharp edge, and zip tie. You have an animal feeder or water trough. 

Don't have large animals? Put a set of hinges between the two halves, add in a grate and a handle and you have either a Bar-B-Q or a parts washer. My coffee cup is empty, that will have to do for now.


----------



## readytogo

Proper potable water storage requires a clean and highly sanitize vessel I would never think of water storage in nothing else than a proper vessel, also in the process of cleaning the vessels you must be aware that many disinfectants contain contaminants that are very harmful to the body ,like poisons ,so be very careful.


----------



## musketjim

Tomatoes, cherry tomatoes and squash have all sprouted.:2thumb: Took another blacksmithing class, it went very well after a year long layoff. Took remaining puppy in to vet to get him some Rimadyl. He's in good shape just a little old and stiff like me and getting a little fat, unlike me. I miss his brother, but we still have him and we'll shave him before we move to BOL for summer so he doesn't get too hot. Motrin just wasn't working for him.


----------



## musketjim

Received our 3rd order of Thrive freeze dried cans. We'll be hosting a party soon for all my friends who are like minded.


----------



## smaj100

The dw picked up her load of new babies today. All are doing well eating and drinking 27 new babies on top of the 19 we hatched to add to our 35 laying hens.


----------



## jimLE

i tried hand at canning chicken broth for the 1st time yesterday.i had bought 2 jugs/jars of Swanson chicken broth the other day.then used 1 pluss the remaining 1/2 of the other to fix chicken last night.and of course it's mixed in with what came from the chicken.so i don't know if it'll work or not.


----------



## camo2460

It'll work fine jim, you will never know the difference.


----------



## jimLE

hope so..i had found a great web site for doing that..in which i followed the directions closely..so im thinking it'll work..


----------



## headhunter

Friend, Mark, showed up with a 55 gallon plastic barrel. Thank you, Mark. Its first task will be transporting misc. wood pieces to the BOL for kindling. Grandma hit a local "Homes for Humanity" surplus store and brought home 2 -30 gallon barrels with screw on tops. Now we need to transfer our "stuff" into them. During the last two weeks or so I've helped a couple neighbors sight in Tekka 3 rifles in .243 and .308. A monster Mossberg in .338 Lappua will take 2 men and a mostly grown boy to move it anywhere , and a DI AR 15 from Ruger rounded out the fun. Heck, I got to shoot 4 new rifles and all it cost me was time and a couple of targets.
The grand daughter is reading the book Hatchet in school and is quite impressed , I reminded her that grandpa (me) tried talking her into a hatchet instead of the machete she wanted for Christmas.
.22 shells are now in stock, but, they are $.08 instead of the old $.04
Firewood at the BOL ran close to short so the eldest ordered a "face" cord of wood (ended up 4'X4'X4') -this is the first time I have ever paid for firewood-a mix of maple. oak. and ash. We have several 24" oak trees at home that are in need of a chainsaw.


----------



## musketjim

Ended a perfect week in the gym with what I call "pulling a quad". No not the injury but performing 4 events in the same day. Started with the Power Mill, kind of a mini escalator. 115 floors in 30 mins. with a pack, a new personal best, then full body TRX workout, then hit my laps in the pool, then ride my bike to work and back. I love my job that gives me the time to do this, which is why I chose it over other higher paying jobs.


----------



## Caribou

musketjim said:


> Ended a perfect week in the gym with what I call "pulling a quad". No not the injury but performing 4 events in the same day. Started with the Power Mill, kind of a mini escalator. 115 floors in 30 mins. with a pack, a new personal best, then full body TRX workout, then hit my laps in the pool, then ride my bike to work and back. I love my job that gives me the time to do this, which is why I chose it over other higher paying jobs.


Which hospital are you in I'll stop by and visit.:congrat:


----------



## tsrwivey

musketjim said:


> Tomatoes, cherry tomatoes and squash have all sprouted.:2thumb: Took another blacksmithing class, it went very well after a year long layoff. Took remaining puppy in to vet to get him some Rimadyl. He's in good shape just a little old and stiff like me and getting a little fat, unlike me. I miss his brother, but we still have him and we'll shave him before we move to BOL for summer so he doesn't get too hot. Motrin just wasn't working for him.


Glucosamine did wonders for our Golden Retriever & it's worked well for me as well.


----------



## musketjim

tsrwivey said:


> Glucosamine did wonders for our Golden Retriever & it's worked well for me as well.


We give him some and I take it too (not his) Bought a chicken coop kit at Sam's Club for BOL. Daughter is picking up a smaller one at her work for ducks at BOL. We've already bought a small plastic pool. Tapped birch trees for the first time only 3 but they are putting out a ton of sap. Talked to another prepper who adds a little citric acid and cans it in a water bath. Probably a lot more efficient than trying to boil it down since it's a 100-1 ratio, unlike maple sap.:surrender: Squash tomato and cucumber starts are booming right along planted some more cukes. Picked up some lime for the outhouse:teehee:.


----------



## gabbyj310

Helped son and daughter in law plant a nice small garden and flowers around their house. Then they went up to mine and mowed my yard and helped me plant a few flowers in my yard. No garden as yet as I won't be home long enough, gotta go back to work soon.We decided to experiment with the weed control fabric as son is almost disabled in his back,just to see if it helps with the weeds etc.Found two rose bushes that SMELLED like real roses and planted those under my windows for the smell and thorns!


----------



## tsrwivey

We got our bees this afternoon! :woohoo: It's just two hives but we are excited!


----------



## zimmy

I converted an old electronics cabinet into an insulated battery cabinet for my generator starting batteries. Bottom and sides of the batteries will be insulated.


----------



## zimmy

Old battery setup.


----------



## zimmy

New 300 watt solar panel for charging generator batteries.


----------



## 21601mom

tsrwivey said:


> We got our bees this afternoon! :woohoo: It's just two hives but we are excited!


You can't post that update without pics! We'd love to see them


----------



## Justaguy987

Finally got one of those over priced Berkey water filters. Now as long as we are where we are, (with the spring fed stream in the back yard) we should be good on water. And yes, I have other water stored.


----------



## Grimm

Finally using the soy wax flakes to make emergency jar candles. I tested the wax yesterday in my double boiler to see how it melted. It requires a bit of heat to completely melt but the two test candles turned out fine. I did the second pour this morning and when they firm up I'll trim the wicks add a matchbook to each and close them up.

I have another 9 and a half pounds of soy wax flakes and a dozen jars to go.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

A few days ago we were in the fishing section at WalMart. They had a 2-pack of Granite River fillet knives for $3.00 so I bought a pack. They are as sharp as our Rapala fillet knives for a fraction of the cost. Will they keep a good edge? I don't know, but today I bought 3 more packs. I believe in redundancy. For a buck and a half a knife, you can't go wrong.

We had never heard of Granite River. We love our Rapalas.


----------



## HardCider

My wife makes and sells felted soap all across the country. During the manufacturing process we end up with very fine olive oil soap shavings and dust. Piles and piles of it. We now have now hundreds of pounds of it. My wife heats this up with a touch of water and peppermint essential oil. We use it in the shower as a body soap, clean the bathroom and shower with it and I washed a very stinky golden retriever with it yesterday. Awesome stuff. My wife calls it gack. We store it 5 gallon buckets to be watered down later. I think we now have a never ending supply of it. Pays to not throw anything away. Someday you may be able to repurpose and modify it.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

We use mint oil in our natural insecticides. Yesterday I researched how to make it and started a batch. We have peppermint spreading all over the back of the fence.

It never occurred to me to make it until I realized how much we are spending for it.


----------



## tsrwivey

21601mom said:


> You can't post that update without pics! We'd love to see them


.

Better late than never


----------



## musketjim

Picked up 100 lbs. barley seed. I'm expending my fiefdom at BOL and I use barley to help break up and fertilize soil. Will also plant barley in garden at home since I'll be living at BOL for the summer and won't be able to maintain garden here. Picked up lumber for raised beds also picked up a Husqvarna helmet with face mask and earmuffs with neck flap. Been wanting one for awhile since I work so much with trees and chain saw at BOL. We've been remodeling home and buying so much for my stay at BOL, we are getting 20% contractor discounts.


----------



## musketjim

Almost forgot, the gym I go to got rid of all their TRX suspension straps for some unknown reason.:gaah: I loved those, went on Amazon and found a comparable product and bought my own. Perfect for home fitness and anywhere you want to get a great workout. Not pushing a particular companies product, but just the concept of suspension strap training. Will even work at BOL. Everyone should check them out and buy a set. Any fitness level can improve from using them.:2thumb: Wish I'd invented them.:brickwall:


----------



## chaosjourney

Home Depot had headlamps on the clearance shelf from $15 down to $3.83, so we got an extra for each vehicle glove box and a few for our barter bin. 

Organized a few more emergency boxes for two non prepper families that I care about. Just some basics, but I will feel better knowing that they have a slight edge.


----------



## tmttactical

*Prepper Dream location - Maybe*

If this is the wrong thread location, mod please relocate to proper thread.

I was reviewing a news site and I discovered this article about a town in Australia, that is under ground. I found it interesting and decided to share. Below is the link.

http://www.greatbigstory.com/storie...und-town?iid=ob_homepage_deskrecommended_pool

Enjoy!


----------



## Viking

tmttactical said:


> If this is the wrong thread location, mod please relocate to proper thread.
> 
> I was reviewing a news site and I discovered this article about a town in Australia, that is under ground. I found it interesting and decided to share. Below is the link.
> 
> http://www.greatbigstory.com/storie...und-town?iid=ob_homepage_deskrecommended_pool
> 
> Enjoy!


I read about Coober-Peddy years ago, it's where they mine fire opals and it's too dang hot to live above ground there.


----------



## tmttactical

Viking said:


> I read about Coober-Peddy years ago, it's where they mine fire opals and it's too dang hot to live above ground there.


Viking, it is only 120 or so and remember it is a dry heat. Us human reptiles think it is a great place.


----------



## DrPrepper

tmttactical said:


> Viking, it is only 120 or so and remember it is a dry heat. Us human reptiles think it is a great place.


tmt, spoken like a true valley dweller!


----------



## zimmy

Hi folks, well I finely put the done stamp on the generator/inverter battery enclosure. I went through great pains to insulate the batteries because of the extreme cold we sometimes get here in the winter. These are AGM deep cycle batteries which aren't really designed for engine starting thus the reason for insulating them. They will also run a inverter which will be the initial power source for lighting, to do preoperative checks on generator before starting.


----------



## Justaguy987

I bought a tiller a couple of weeks ago so I could easily expand my very small garden. I was not going to keep it, I got a great deal on it but it takes up lots of space in my garage. But with the way things are going, I'm starting to think I better hang on to it. I don't plan on going anywhere right now and have lots of water so a bigger garden or the ability to have one may be worth the space it takes up.


----------



## 21601mom

Purchased a suture kit and some silk sutures at the Self Reliance Expo today. Also learned how to suture and staple from Dr Bones and Nurse Amy! Great experience!


----------



## Salekdarling

Waiting on the hub's approval in the morning, but looking to buy a couple 5 gallon buckets and more mylar and o2 absorbers to get some dry food stocked away.


----------



## zimmy

Hey everyone. The other day I was with a friend at a outdoor market, and when we pulled into the parking lot this cordless mower caught my eye. The mower is in very good condition, in fact it looks like it was hardly ever used, so i asked the man what the story was behind the mower and he knew nothing about it other then the fact he wanted $25. I looked it over real good, the battery was missing but the charger was there, and I see no problem with the missing battery I'll just build up a battery pack to fit. I paid the man, took it home and put some DC voltage to the connector and the blade took off spinning. This will be a good addition to the fenced in North Orchard. I also have a line on a GE Elec-Trac 36VDC riding mower, stay tuned.


----------



## biobacon

I built a chicken run yesterday and I showed my son how to get bugs behind the bark of decaying trees for chicken feed. Also put in another 10 plants into the garden. Up to 64 now.


----------



## Grimm

biobacon said:


> I built a chicken run yesterday and I showed my son how to get bugs behind the bark of decaying trees for chicken feed. Also put in another 10 plants into the garden. Up to 64 now.


If your son is anything like Roo he'll now spend all his outside time finding bugs and watching the chickens fight for the buggy snacks.


----------



## smaj100

Finally broke down and got a new log splitter. This was done for a couple reasons, my broke back can't take splitting wood by hand too much so it helps me, and my neighbor wants to barter log splitter time for his sawmill time.  win win I get more milled lumber and he gets some split logs to heat his whole home with.


----------



## musketjim

Falling a little behind on updates. Made 2 trips to BOL to start getting ready for my summer move. First weekend trip I got garden and barley field tilled up. Barley planted and raised beds built, 2nd trip just a quick one to get new chicken coop kit and some tools taken up. Having to buy some plants, don't know what happened with my starts. Started out well then withered and died except for squash. Overwater, underwater I don't know. Need new tomatoes and cukes. Chickens and ducks growing like weeds. This weekend will get raised beds filled and get plants in. Also picking up apple trees and rhodiola to get planted this weekend. My Saskatoons are really blooming. Barley planted at house. Last week of heavy lifting for the season. So glad, everything's hurting and need a break before the move to BOL.


----------



## headhunter

The grand daughter is growing'. Grandma has been busy with garage sales and at G.M. picked up couple of fancier "Tees" and a pair of shorts on sale for the young lady. 
Grandpa, me, was grinin' with the sharpening job she did on her machete (she didn't cut herself- not even once). I had her use a round steel with a large wooden handle.
While grandma was doin' her garage sale thing, Grandpa managed to find a 10" Craftsman adjustable jaw wrench, a 6" Cresent, wrench, and a large Wards "slot" screwdriver - all for $10. The screwdriver needed about 5 minutes with a file. 
Did you know that swans are real in the wild? WI claims to have 4700 of them. Last summer I saw the largest spider I have ever seen. A quick swipe with my hat sent it into a doorway , a shout at the grand daughter and she raised her tennis shoe, and---. A week later the DNR posted an article that giant water spiders were being seen. They are HUGE!


----------



## headhunter

The grand daughter is growing'. Grandma has been busy with garage sales and at G.M. picked up couple of fancier "Tees" and a pair of shorts on sale for the young lady. 
Grandpa, me, was grinin' with the sharpening job she did on her machete (she didn't cut herself- not even once). I had her use a round steel with a large wooden handle.
While grandma was doin' her garage sale thing, Grandpa managed to find a 10" Craftsman adjustable jaw wrench, a 6" Cresent, wrench, and a large Wards "slot" screwdriver - all for $10. The screwdriver needed about 5 minutes with a file. 
Did you know that swans are real in the wild? WI claims to have 4700 of them. Last summer I saw the largest spider I have ever seen. A quick swipe with my hat sent it into a doorway , a shout at the grand daughter and she raised her tennis shoe, and---. A week later the DNR posted an article that giant water spiders were being seen. They are HUGE!


----------



## musketjim

Raised beds filled with dirt. Backbreaking work,plants go in tomorrow. New puppy's first trip in boat and at Bol. She took right to it. She has some big paws to fill but I think she'll do ok. She how she reacts to .22 tomorrow. So glad the wife is here to help shoveling dirt. She's a trooper


----------



## DrPrepper

We are FINALLY getting out garden in. We have to wait until Memorial Day weekend because of the chance of snow/ freeze until then. (We've had snow as late as the first week of June!) We have a raised 6 x 15 garden and then my herbs go into pots. The garden is getting asparagus, blue lake beans, zucchini, strawberries, onions, and maybe yellow squash. Our growing season is so short, that's about all we can get to grow well here.

I really enjoy my herbs- use them in cooking all the time. It's amazing how a little fresh herbs can really dress up the taste of plain stuff like rice or potatoes! We grow the herbs in pots to save garden space. I have one really big pot I call the Simon and Garfunkle pot - parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme.  Then I have another pot for dill, another for oregano, one for basil, opal basil, and cinnamon basil, one for chives, and one for tarragon. My parsley has not only come back year after year, but it has seeded itself into the ground around the garden. The dill did the same thing, and so in addition to what I am growing intentionally, I am also getting all kinds of surprise freebies! It is a good thing the area around our garden and pots is cinder rather than grass, or we would never have noticed all the extra growing!


----------



## Grimm

Bought a pair of stainless steel esbit style stoves and extra fuel tablets for the car kit. My goal is to equip both bags in the kit with the same items so I don't HAVE to waste time dragging both or emptying one to make a complete kit if it is just myself and the girls in the car.

Not sure if I mentioned what happened to the pair of folding stoves I bought a few years ago for the car kit. We only had the Saturn so I was trying to buy the kit from scratch so K could use it to get home to the mountains from Los Angeles on foot if he had to. I bought the stoves and put one in the milk crate we were using to hold the kit.

When K got rear ended on his way to work in the Saturn the whole trunk was crunched in and collapsed. The flat of water bottle we had in there were destroyed and everything got soaked. I had bought the stoves at a camping store and they were Coghlan's brand. I didn't think about cheap not being good quality at the time. We took everything that looked usable from the wreck after the insurance totaled the car. It was stored in a box to be sorted later.

I recently found the box and decided to put the stove in the bag that holds the kit in K's Nissan. I noticed the water damage to the box and opened it. The stove was a rusted mess! That and the "stainless steel" cup I had in the old kit was also rusty. (Also Coghlan's brand) I still had the second stove so I salvaged the fuel tablets (shrink wrapped in plastic) from the rusty mess and place the untouched stove and extra tablets in a waterproof pelican box in the kit. 

Now I know better. I plan to vacuum seal the stoves and tablets with my foodsaver so they are high and dry when we need them.


----------



## musketjim

Put plants in raised beds using square foot method. Need a lot more plants which is a good problem.:2thumb: Apple trees planted also did 2 rows of peas and 1 row of beans, those seeds were old so we'll see what happens with those. Potatoes plated in tires and hills . Couldn't plant rhodiola, instructions say they need to be in a pot for a year or so before planting. Oh well. Chicken coop put together at BOL. It's a chick chalet and went together easily. Barley has sprouted at house and BOL. A good weekend.


----------



## tsrwivey

Bought 10 bottles of bug repellant to replace the stash. It seems the Deep Woods Off in cans I bought last year on clearance is only good for half a can at best, then it won't spray anymore.  I'm not sure what's going on, but I've always bought bug spray a year in advance & never had a problem. 
Anyways, I bought the pump bottles this time. Sure glad the SHTF didn't come or I'd have been miserable.


----------



## Grimm

tsrwivey said:


> Bought 10 bottles of bug repellant to replace the stash. It seems the Deep Woods Off in cans I bought last year on clearance is only good for half a can at best, then it won't spray anymore.  I'm not sure what's going on, but I've always bought bug spray a year in advance & never had a problem.
> Anyways, I bought the pump bottles this time. Sure glad the SHTF didn't come or I'd have been miserable.


Try soaking the nozzle in hot water then clean the hole with a pin. Works for spray paint.


----------



## tsrwivey

Hubby hung the last of the sheet rock at the property today. Tomorrow it gets mud, tape, & texture. :2thumb:


----------



## musketjim

Blackberry plants planted at home. Chicks and ducks growing like weeds. Tomatoes that I thot were goners seem to be getting a second wind so will put them in planters and leave them here with wife when I move to BOL. Move this Saturday and put rest of plants in and most chickens and all ducks move there with me. Visited REI and Cabelas and Bass Pro Shop, down South in the big city and bought a lot of gear on good discounts. Still working with new puppy on potty training.


----------



## prepperking22

Looking good. Just getting ready to put in a newly purchased generator of my own. Was a bear getting exactly what I wanted, but the hard work paid off. Patience and persistence paid off...


----------



## prepperking22

Always a great feeling to watch something come together.


----------



## Grimm

The baby chicks are living in the main coop with the big girls. So far they are only getting a tiny bit "hen pecked" but that is the way of the pecking order.


----------



## gabbyj310

Went to the small local grocery store that has some salvage item too. I hit pay dirt. Most things exp-date was still a few months off and although they did have dented cans,everything I bought was like new. Bought loads of noodles,rice, 3 kinds of dried beans,juice for the granddaughters cake mixes 3 for a dollar(Duchan Hines).Some stuff I will put up(that will keep) and other stuff "it's chow time"!!!!


----------



## musketjim

Took advantage of big sports store going out of business and bought a fat bike. I've been wanting one for 15 years since I saw one at my first winter race. I ride bike year round to work and I've jerry rigged bikes over the years for winter snow. I have bikes for all conditions now. When it all burns down, bicycles will get me where I need to go. Need to get the family on board with bicycling. One step at a time I guess. Also picked up some gardening tools and seeds for BOL. Also some potting soil to plant tomatoes here while I'm gone. A friend gave me a violin, got strings and tuned today. Will try to learn it at BOL where it's only dogs and myself with occasional grandkids to suffer thru the screeching. Latest freeze dried food order should be here in a couple days. Forgot to mention finished my first 5 year journey Thru the Bible with J. Vernon McGee about a month ago and started my next 5 year trip with him.


----------



## zimmy

Hi Folks, here is something some of you may be interested in. My North Orchard is remote from the house and I have no idea if the fence charger is operational or not so I built this simple device that I haven't fully tested yet but for the amount of time and money spent on it I decided it was worth a try. I used a 40 watt 4ft fluorescent lamp and soldered a wire across the pins at the end of the lamp. One wire goes to hot the other to ground and when the fence charger energizes the lamp should give a quick flash. Not bright enough during the day but I think it will be okay at night.


----------



## zimmy

*Generator*



prepperking22 said:


> Always a great feeling to watch something come together.


Show us some pics so we know what you are talking about.


----------



## jimLE

i just ordered this from wise foods..

https://www.wisetvoffer.com/


----------



## Grimm

jimLE said:


> i just ordered this from wise foods..
> 
> https://www.wisetvoffer.com/


I took a look and that seems a bit steep for a month. I have a month for 4 and it cost me less than $50. I collected all the free or shipping fee only sample packs.

But then Wise food is okay compared to some of the other brands.


----------



## recon-1

Yeah I was going to say something about that price! $150 is way to much at least for me. There are better prices out there. Been doing the same with the sample packs and the free shipping.


----------



## Viking

Grimm said:


> I took a look and that seems a bit steep for a month. I have a month for 4 and it cost me less than $50. I collected all the free or shipping fee only sample packs.
> 
> But then Wise food is okay compared to some of the other brands.


DW and I did a lot of research and we've narrowed things down to buying food from Emergency Essentials when things go on sale and do their group buying program. Sometimes they have really low prices on case lots of great food, we seldom buy all in one prepared meals because they often have ingredients that we are striving not to consume, it's just as easy to open other canned goods and mix them together for our own pre prepared meals.


----------



## recon-1

I try to compare these sites that I get info on there food and prices.

The Ready Store
Emergency Essentials
Safecastle.com
Nitro-pak.com


----------



## Grimm

Viking said:


> DW and I did a lot of research and we've narrowed things down to buying food from Emergency Essentials when things go on sale and do their group buying program. Sometimes they have really low prices on case lots of great food, we seldom buy all in one prepared meals because they often have ingredients that we are striving not to consume, it's just as easy to open other canned goods and mix them together for our own pre prepared meals.


We do the same. I also buy from Augason Farms when they are having their 40-60% off sales. For basics LDS.org is cheap for 6 can case lots. I can find both EE and Augasons at Walmart.com for cheap and at the $50 mark you get free shipping.


----------



## Tacitus

As a result of seeing the posts above, I was motivated to place an order for a box of apples at lds.org.

I wanted the carrots, but they are out of stock at the moment, so the carrots will have to wait.


----------



## jimLE

Grimm said:


> I took a look and that seems a bit steep for a month. I have a month for 4 and it cost me less than $50. I collected all the free or shipping fee only sample packs.
> 
> But then Wise food is okay compared to some of the other brands.


i probably would of done a search.but we're ok with the price.pluss we're getting 3 diff things at once.and knowing my mom as i do.she probably would of said.no we're going with wise or not at all..lol..but yet,in happy with getting the stuff..on account,it's a step in the right direction..


----------



## headhunter

The SIL showed up with some purchases he'd made on "Craig's List". He'd found a 2 burner Coleman stove and a 2 mantle Coleman lantern, 2 single mantle lanterns, and a small Coleman stove (single burner). All were in like new or unused condition and all burn Coleman fuel. The cost was $55. Last fall he picked up a scythe - well used for $25.


----------



## phideaux

I finally got around to getting 3 more 100lb, and 1 30lb propane tank, filled this morning.:2thumb:

I think I got a fair deal.

They pumped 75 gals, and charged me $180.

Now I'm all set with propane , 4 100lb tanks, 1 30lb, and 2 20lb tanks all filled and ready for emergency. I like being portable.

Mainly to be used for generator to run my well.
Diversity is the name of the game.

Solar charged battery pack with inverters for all my electric ,except the well.
Propane for that.

Now I will sleep better. 

Jim


----------



## tsrwivey

Another 100lb of oats, so hubby never has to live in a world without no bake cookies :laugh:


----------



## SouthCentralUS

DH harvested his beets today and I prepped them for pickled beets tomorrow. Before I cleaned the kitchen, it looked like a murder scene.


----------



## jeff47041

Been wanting to get this for a long time!
We finally have some nut trees. We bought 3 english walnut, 3 almond, 3 pecans, and 2 chestnut trees. 

This year is the first year my cherry trees produced! 2 of our peach trees have tiny peaches on them! And the pear tree has the resemblance of tiny pears starting to grow! Very exciting!!


----------



## zimmy

Hi everyone. My friend bought the lifetime collection of junk from an estate auction and he needed me to haul the collection of stuff home for him. In return he gave me these car and truck generators (among other stuff) as payment. Anyone who is familiar with generators knows that they can also be used as motors, as an example, they will run a water pump, small air compressor, grain grinder, pond aerator, just let your imagination run wild. By the way, stuff like this is getting harder to find because people see it as scrap value instead of what it can be used for.


----------



## jimLE

zimmy..you might look into who's restoring vehicles,that use them.and maybe make a lil money there.and still have what you want/need..


----------



## tsrwivey

My Honeyville oats came in. Another 100lbs. Ordered another 100lbs of wheat. We haven't been working at the property much in the past week, hubby needed a break. The garden is doing well but one of the hives died (it never did seem like it was doing well). After it died a tree fell on it.


----------



## zimmy

*NUTS*



jeff47041 said:


> Been wanting to get this for a long time!
> We finally have some nut trees. We bought 3 english walnut, 3 almond, 3 pecans, and 2 chestnut trees.
> 
> This year is the first year my cherry trees produced! 2 of our peach trees have tiny peaches on them! And the pear tree has the resemblance of tiny pears starting to grow! Very exciting!!


You might want to try Hazel nuts (Filberts). They will start producing nuts in three to five years and is an excellent food source.


----------



## Tacitus

Water main broke last week.

*Actions taken:*

Bought water to drink (because didn't want to mess with checking the stored water for drinkability), but we could have had water to drink from our stores if we'd wanted.
Used stored water for flushing toilets...but only because we knew this was not a long term situation.
Got out the packages of wet-wipes for hand cleaning (we are, we discovered, a big hand washing family...I had no idea we were such cleanliness freaks until we lost the ability to wash our hands all the time).
Had several conversations with the family about how we would live in our house without water...things I had given a lot of thought about, but my non-prepper family members had never considered. I flat out told them they would have to move if they didn't take certain steps immediately, and act aggressively to collect water. In case the precipitating event resulted in my demise, they had to know this. We have stores, but we have no permanent supply of water beyond rain. The creek nearby is intermittent. Lake nearby is a major hike up a major hill.

*Lessons learned:*

Great to have some water stored...but those 7 gallon jugs were too big, and too heavy for all of us to manage. If I buy more, I will spend a little more for smaller containers.
Wife agreed that my purchase of the large box of wet-wipes was a good idea. (She thought I was crazy when I bought it as a prep item a while back.)
It is easy to prep by buying food, but *WATER IS SO IMPORTANT!!!* We have some water stored, but I'm really wondering about the long term viability of our situation. I need to figure something out.

Water tastes so much better when you know it won't run out of the faucet on demand.


----------



## smaj100

SouthCentralUS said:


> DH harvested his beets today and I prepped them for pickled beets tomorrow. Before I cleaned the kitchen, it looked like a murder scene.


Hey South when did you plant your beets? we planted 2 rows this year when we put everything else down, corn, beans, peas, maters, taters and onions. And we got 3 or 4 to come up. I'm in Tn, most of our other seeds took and came up and are growing just fine. Just wondering if we did something wrong with the beets or if they are too sensitive to the heat wave we had.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I don't remember when it was. The same time he planted potatoes.


----------



## Viking

Tacitus said:


> [*]It is easy to prep by buying food, but *WATER IS SO IMPORTANT!!!* We have some water stored, but I'm really wondering about the long term viability of our situation. I need to figure something out.
> [/LIST]
> 
> Water tastes so much better when you know it won't run out of the faucet on demand.


I believe the importance of having a very large water storage or an alternative constant water supply system to be at the top of any survival plan. We are blessed to have a spring water source that I developed into a gravity flow system for our home, it presently has a cistern I hand cast with concrete that stores 1,100 gallons and I'm seriously considering adding another 1,500 gallon in ground tank next to it and even then the question is, will that be enough?

vract:


----------



## gabbyj310

I'm always thinking of a water supply. I have a pond ,and city water.There is a nice little stream across the road from me but not on my property. I hope that when I try to drill a well we hit water instead of oil(unles its lots and lots of oil. Not too sure as they use to do strip mining either on my property or very very close to it 50 years ago.


----------



## HardCider

Put in a heavy duty gate out on the farm lane tonight. I know it will only slow the lazy and curious from entering the property but it makes access just a little harder. The lane we put in is curved and switches back so you can't see straight in and we now have several hundred trees coming along real well out on the road to provide a screened buffer to cut down on jacklighters and snoopy neighbors. Loved hearing all the quail tonight calling back and forth


----------



## Cotton

tsrwivey said:


> My Honeyville oats came in. Another 100lbs. Ordered another 100lbs of wheat. We haven't been working at the property much in the past week, hubby needed a break. The garden is doing well but one of the hives died (it never did seem like it was doing well). After it died a tree fell on it.


Sorry you lost your bees... 

What was wrong with that hive? was it the queen? Was she laying correctly?


----------



## zimmy

Hey everyone, I ran across this 70s vintage GE ElecTrak electric tractor someone had stored away in their barn for 20 some years. Considering how old it is it looks pretty good. The owner said that when the tractor was parked it ran good and he removed the batteries and covered it up and just forgot about it. I plan to install six 12v absorbed glass mat (AGM) batteries, three in the front, and three in the back, do some basic maintenance and use it in the North Orchard. I also have a battery push mower (WORX) that I built a battery pack for and will use it in the North Orchard also. They will both be charged from solar.


----------



## tsrwivey

Cotton said:


> Sorry you lost your bees...
> 
> What was wrong with that hive? was it the queen? Was she laying correctly?


We're not sure. The other hive is doing great but the hive that died just never seemed to be very busy. We're new to beekeeping so maybe we didn't do something right. I'm glad we bought two hives so we still have one that seems to be doing fine.  Hubby said he was going to dissect the dead hive to see if he can see anything wrong but he hasn't got around to it yet.


----------



## readytogo

Wells are a problem here in Miami either to much salt or chemicals or oils in the water and even out in the country the water is full of fertilizers ,everybody has city water which is good and we have never had any issues but recently warnings by EPA on wells and rivers have come up with many issues and warnings ,is anybody with this water sources testing their water and installing the proper filters?..........You can get a taste kit from your local Health Dept.
http://www.cdc.gov/healthywater/drinking/public/drinking-water-faq.html
http://www.wellowner.org/water-quality/water-testing/
https://www.epa.gov/privatewells


----------



## zimmy

*Well water*



readytogo said:


> Wells are a problem here in Miami either to much salt or chemicals or oils in the water and even out in the country the water is full of fertilizers ,everybody has city water which is good and we have never had any issues but recently warnings by EPA on wells and rivers have come up with many issues and warnings ,is anybody with this water sources testing their water and installing the proper filters?..........You can get a taste kit from your local Health Dept.
> http://www.cdc.gov/healthywater/drinking/public/drinking-water-faq.html
> http://www.wellowner.org/water-quality/water-testing/
> https://www.epa.gov/privatewells


When gas and oil wells started up around here BP was going to drill a well 1000 feet from my house so I was going to have an in-depth water test done on my well that would have cost me $800. As luck would have it BP called me and asked if I would like to have my well, stream, pond, and in ground water storage tank tested for contaminates, also air test in house, basement, and well casing. I couldn't beleave all for free, no charge. Well they sent me a thick book on the test results, which I don't understand and they never did drill that gas well but every one in the area got a sign on bonus which for some people was millions of dollars.


----------



## zimmy

https://www.whirlpoolwatersolutions.com/products/central-water-filtration-system/

This is the whole house sand filter I installed. It is a sand filter and every week it back flushes during the night and I never have to do anything to it. Depending on quality of water it should last 10 years for which I have gone beyond that time with no problems.

A resourceful individual could possibly replace the sand and make it new again. I bought mine at Lowe's. Don't remember the price....somewhere around $300.


----------



## tsrwivey

readytogo said:


> Wells are a problem here in Miami either to much salt or chemicals or oils in the water and even out in the country the water is full of fertilizers ,everybody has city water which is good and we have never had any issues but recently warnings by EPA on wells and rivers have come up with many issues and warnings ,is anybody with this water sources testing their water and installing the proper filters?..........You can get a taste kit from your local Health Dept.
> http://www.cdc.gov/healthywater/drinking/public/drinking-water-faq.html
> http://www.wellowner.org/water-quality/water-testing/
> https://www.epa.gov/privatewells


It would be a good idea to have your water tested by an INDEPENDENT lab, not government related, to make sure your water is safe. Cities have been found to be lying about the toxins in their water as of late. For every rat you see, there's ten you don't. We use a reverse osmosis filter for all of drinking & cooking water.


----------



## midwestmom

I got more peanut butter, canned ravioli and a case of water. #babysteps


----------



## zimmy

I found a roof top cargo container at a garage sale and made a couple quick disconnect mounting brackets to mount to the bed rails on my BOV. This will give me additional storage space for things like sleeping bags, tent, cook stove and utensils. The container can easily be removed for use of the truck bed.


----------



## zimmy

Here are a couple more heat exchangers to add to my collection of exchangers. I picked up both of these for free, one is a liquid to liquid exchanger and is used for cooling milk, the other is liquid to air transfer and looks like it was used in a cooling system of some sort. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with them, just add them to my collection of other heat exchangers. I have a collection of very unusual exchangers someday I'll post a pic of all of them.


----------



## Tacitus

midwestmom said:


> I got more peanut butter, canned ravioli and a case of water. #babysteps


When I first started, I thought I had to get everything immediately. Of course, I couldn't, so I didn't. But, I did start taking baby steps...the most important thing is the choice to take that first step. Each day I took a "baby step" by getting some item, or leaning some skill, I felt a little better going to bed at night.

I did prepare a "panic list" so that in case something happened right away, I could move without much thought...but I never had to use that list. I just took baby steps.

I also vowed that my prepping (and my spending on prepping) would not disrupt my day-to-day life. I wasn't ready to commit 100% to something that might not happen for 10 years, or 30 years, or longer. But, I was ready to commit to being a responsible individual, gradually taking control of my own life and destiny. It feels good. And, it gives me a constructive, wholesome hobby.


----------



## phideaux

Was in Walmart this morning...They had Pork n Beans on sale , on and end cap, for 50 cents a can, with "Best By" date 6/2018.

If stored properly , probably good for much longer.

Just couldn't help myself, grabbed a case..


don't laugh, yall have been there...:teehee:

Jim


----------



## Grimm

midwestmom said:


> I got more peanut butter, canned ravioli and a case of water. #babysteps


There are lots of ways the babysteps can be used to build a supply fast. Here are my favorites...

http://preparedldsfamily.blogspot.com/p/12-monthly-food-storage-lists.html

This site has monthly printable sheets that are broken down by week. At the end of a year you can have a 3 month supply of food for your family as well as a nice start to a financial reserve/emergency fund. I use these as a base or my own food storage and emergency supplies.

https://www.stockupfood.com/

This one allows you to keep an inventory based on the amount you want to store and for how many people. The basic service is free and only allows for certain food items. If you pay they offer a lot more options. I have used the free service so I have no opinion of the paid options.

http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/babystep-checklists/

This is another option with babysteps that allows for a slow but steady building of food storage. There are lots of helpful links and articles on this site. They also do a one week challenge to test your preps in September. I normally post the daily challenge updates here on the forum as a kind of prep-a-long but I don't think I'll have time this year with the baby being due in September. If you do a forum search for the 7-day challenge you will find the past threads and the comments of those that joined in here on the forum.


----------



## jimLE

woot woot..i got me a new toy.. 1st pic,is with the air mattress on top of everything.2nd is with it inside of the cover for it..and one end raises up,so it can be used as a lawn chair.or what ever..and only paid $15.00 for it..im leaving it as is for now,just to see if the mattress stays aired up or not..and im thinking that it will..


----------



## terri9630

jimLE said:


> woot woot..i got me a new toy.. 1st pic,is with the air mattress on top of everything.2nd is with it inside of the cover for it..and one end raises up,so it can be used as a lawn chair.or what ever..and only paid $15.00 for it..im leaving it as is for now,just to see if the mattress stays aired up or not..and im thinking that it will..


Good buy. Ours just broke. One of the plastic joints broke into pieces.


----------



## tsrwivey

Hubby got another black scary gun, this one much bigger than any previous. A few more boxes of bullets.


----------



## bigg777

tsrwivey said:


> Hubby got another black scary gun, this one much bigger than any previous. A few more boxes of bullets.


You married a wise man!

No doubt, Eugene Stoner's original platform in 7.62 X 51 Nato. Our likely POTUS to be will do her level best to limit citizen access to these scary beasts. It will only increase in value, one way or the other.


----------



## tsrwivey

bigg777 said:


> You married a wise man!
> 
> No doubt, Eugene Stoner's original platform in 7.62 X 51 Nato. Our likely POTUS to be will do her level best to limit citizen access to these scary beasts. It will only increase in value, one way or the other.


Our preferred precious metal to be handed down through the generations. May buy another to sell when the next POTUS starts talking about outlawing them. For now, buying rounds for it has got hubby clipping coupons! :teehee: Irs just Midway coupons but a step in the right direction nonetheless.


----------



## bigg777

Walmart has been selling ZQ1 7.62 X 51 FMJ ammo for about $10 per 20 rounds for some time now. It is brass cased Turkish manufactured and has run fine through every rifle of mine. While this is not my preferred ammo, it ain't bad plinking fodder.


----------



## musketjim

Been living at BOL since mid May. Another 3 weeks or so left. I will give total update when I come out end of July. No internet up here except on my wife's phone which I'm using now.


----------



## hiwall

I haven't been doing much prep-wise lately but I do plan to buy a lottery ticket next trip to a gas station. Does that count?


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Been working with my oldest boy on shooting the bow we got him for Christmas. I've still been home with the baby. He's getting big. I got a bit of garden work done and enjoying fresh fruit from it now.
Still looking for a new job. I keep working at my old job but the pay is low and I'm grossly overqualified for it, but it's steady income for the time being.


----------



## hiwall

ContinualHarvest, to me you seem like an intelligent go-getter type person. Have you considered writing short stories or how-to books or something for release on Amazon Kindle? You could maybe do so in your spare time(if you have any) and many people make a little extra money doing that. Its super easy to publish and whatever you write does not have to be long and it costs absolutely nothing to publish. Just a thought.


----------



## zimmy

Hi Folks, well look what I found sitting out at the road for trash pickup, yep thats right a contractor wheelbarrow. Now just to be clear it needed a fair amount of work to make it usable but that seems to the trend anymore, just throw it out and buy a new one. The truth is all it needed was a new tire which I already had, some of the metal pieces were bent, and new hardware. I wish people would follow the reduce, reuse, recycle policy, I know I do.


----------



## phideaux

That old boy should serve you well for years to come...

Nice grab.

and the price was right.



Jim


----------



## Salekdarling

Stocking up on flour, pasta, and jarred sauces. Getting our 72 hour kits fixed up now that we have a toddler to think about. Resealing a bag of rice - didn't put enough o2 absorbers in it. oops:


----------



## musketjim

Using wifes phone as a hotspot but batteries running low, so real quick. Deck roof built so now we have use of full deck in bad weather, shower built. Wife conceived and designed both. Absolutely brilliant, I'm not a carpenter, she's the brains of this outfit. Ducks and chix growing well, eggs regularly. New puppy loves our BOL and is a regular squirrel getter. Not afraid of water or shotguns.:cheers:. Shooting clay pigeons all the time. Adjusted sights on my 10-22 pounding tacks now and I have lots of .22 to maintain proficiency. Dropping many trees to expand clearing up here and firewood. Lots of brush clearing and bonfires. Building new wood shed and shed to store our winter machine. Will be here a couple more weeks. 8 total. NEW RECORD:2thumb:Grandkids have already broken their record for staying here, will be back next week. They are getting proficient on kayaking, canoeing and firestarting. Will start digging holes for a fence around garden using peeled trees and ripped 2x4's and 4x4's from trees here. More later. Garden doing well and barley.


----------



## zimmy

Wow sounds like you have really been busy, got any pics you can share?


musketjim said:


> Using wifes phone as a hotspot but batteries running low, so real quick. Deck roof built so now we have use of full deck in bad weather, shower built. Wife conceived and designed both. Absolutely brilliant, I'm not a carpenter, she's the brains of this outfit. Ducks and chix growing well, eggs regularly. New puppy loves our BOL and is a regular squirrel getter. Not afraid of water or shotguns.:cheers:. Shooting clay pigeons all the time. Adjusted sights on my 10-22 pounding tacks now and I have lots of .22 to maintain proficiency. Dropping many trees to expand clearing up here and firewood. Lots of brush clearing and bonfires. Building new wood shed and shed to store our winter machine. Will be here a couple more weeks. 8 total. NEW RECORD:2thumb:Grandkids have already broken their record for staying here, will be back next week. They are getting proficient on kayaking, canoeing and firestarting. Will start digging holes for a fence around garden using peeled trees and ripped 2x4's and 4x4's from trees here. More later. Garden doing well and barley.


----------



## bigg777

Found a "couldn't say no" deal on a G30s to go with my G41, those of you who know what those are, understand fully.


----------



## chaosjourney

My wife and I made an offer on some land outside of town and it was accepted. We should close on the land by September and plan to start building a new home there asap while selling our old house. What an adventure!


----------



## musketjim

Sorry bad math, I'll only be here 7 consecutive weeks


----------



## tsrwivey

chaosjourney said:


> My wife and I made an offer on some land outside of town and it was accepted. We should close on the land by September and plan to start building a new home there asap while selling our old house. What an adventure!


:beercheer: congratulations!!! Exciting times!


----------



## zimmy

Hi folks, something new here on the property, I bought and installed a small building in the North Orchard for my General Electric tractor and Worx push mower I recently bought. The plan is to store and charge the tractor and push mower in the building and charge the 36 volt batteries by the solar array I installed over there. The building on the left is the garage, the right building is the garden tool shed. This is just a small part of the big picture of being self sufficient in this volatile world we now live in.


----------



## tsrwivey

Picked up another 9mm Khar for carry.

Found an awesome book at a garage sale Stocking Up by Rodale Press. Lots of great information in there. Spent a couple hours talking to the neighbors down the road from the property. Got the goods on the other neighbors, the mallards, & the catfish. :2thumb: Super nice couple!


----------



## smaj100

DW and I picked 3-4lbs of wild blackberries this weekend. She'll be going back to the patch in a couple days to get some more and then make another batch of yummy jam.


----------



## Tacitus

buckets
duct tape
paracord
fire safe


----------



## Genevieve

2 tons of wood pellets for our winter heat
selling some toys to pay off the mortgage faster
25lbs of rice
15lbs assorted beans
6 small cans coffee
2 large boxes black tea
6 cans roast beef
20 pack of bath soap
tp
90% rubbing alcohol
witch hazel
vaseline

picking blueberries for freezing
picking black and red raspberries for freezing
dehydrating herbs for storage
dehydrating canned apricots
dehydrating canned pineapple


----------



## timmie

100 pounds of sugar
case of paper towels
case of jar lids
bottom plow for tractor
3 free roosters [for butchering this fall]:2thumb:


----------



## phideaux

Be glad when the Blackberries have run their course... 

We are done making jelly,

Now we are freezing the whole berries for Cobblers or pies this winter.:2thumb:



Jim


----------



## Grimm

Darning egg (I can't find mine)
Darning mushrooms (one for myself and one for each of the girls for their sewing kits)
Darning needles (again some for me and the rest for the girls)
Extra thread
New-to-me baby carrier
Dog food
Sugar
Muffin papers


----------



## zimmy

Hi Folks, just thought I would share this with you, I converted my 5-cf freezer to a refrigerator for summer use to hold watermelon, cold drinks, and garden produce, I will change it back to a freezer in the fall to freeze gallon jugs of cider. I bought a Chinese temperature controller with a relay output to control a larger relay to turn the freezer on and off at preset values. The controller is set a 40 deg F with a differential of 2 deg but the temp will drift down after shut off to about 36-37 deg. Anyways so far it is working great with very little cost in parts. http://www.ebay.com/itm/LED-Digital...663293?hash=item541d68d87d:g:0REAAOSwqu9VLgaF


----------



## phideaux

I am very interested in doing this also, I have a extra chest freezer , 
The Controller in your pics is not the same one in the link you gave, 
Was that link just for reference to one?

Is it just a matter of supplying 110v to the controller and then plugging the freezer into the controller, with the sensor inside the freezer?


Looks like a COOL idea(pun)...



Jim


----------



## zimmy

*Freezer conversion*

The temperature controller IS the same as the one in the link, but you have to buy the enclosure at Home Depot and mount the controller in the enclosure. If you don't have basic electrical and mechanical skills then it would be best to fine someone close to you for help. You have to be able to cut and drill holes, solder wires, and wire in a 120vac relay to handle the current of the freezer compressor. Then of course you have to figure out how to program the thing. Wish I could help you more, but did you look at the PDF attached?


phideaux said:


> I am very interested in doing this also, I have a extra chest freezer ,
> The Controller in your pics is not the same one in the link you gave,
> Was that link just for reference to one?
> 
> Is it just a matter of supplying 110v to the controller and then plugging the freezer into the controller, with the sensor inside the freezer?
> 
> Looks like a COOL idea(pun)...
> 
> Jim


----------



## terri9630

There are thermoelectric cubes sold on cheese making sites that are plug and play that will do the same thing. I was looking at them to try to make a cheese cave.


----------



## phideaux

zimmy said:


> The temperature controller IS the same as the one in the link, but you have to buy the enclosure at Home Depot and mount the controller in the enclosure. If you don't have basic electrical and mechanical skills then it would be best to fine someone close to you for help. You have to be able to cut and drill holes, solder wires, and wire in a 120vac relay to handle the current of the freezer compressor. Then of course you have to figure out how to program the thing. Wish I could help you more, but did you look at the PDF attached?


Ah, I got cha ya, 
I do have an Electrical Engineering Degree , and a Mechanical Engineering degree, but I'm old , and those were both gotten in the 70s, 
I was hoping the unit itself had the necessary amp capacity to start the freezer, but using a slave relay, really is no big deal .

Thanks zimmy



terri9630 said:


> There are thermoelectric cubes sold on cheese making sites that are plug and play that will do the same thing. I was looking at them to try to make a cheese cave.


Got any links ? 
I would rather just do it, plug and play, even if the cost is a bit more.

Jim


----------



## zimmy

*Freezer conversion*

Here ya go, plug and play! http://www.ebay.com/itm/110V-AC-Dig...750143?hash=item25b06d687f:g:VN8AAOSwPcVVzaCg


phideaux said:


> Ah, I got cha ya,
> I do have an Electrical Engineering Degree , and a Mechanical Engineering degree, but I'm old , and those were both gotten in the 70s,
> I was hoping the unit itself had the necessary amp capacity to start the freezer, but using a slave relay, really is no big deal .
> 
> Thanks zimmy
> 
> Got any links ?
> I would rather just do it, plug and play, even if the cost is a bit more.
> 
> Jim


----------



## phideaux

Thanks zimmy.

That's should work, ( gotta check starting amps on the freezer)

Now I'm gonna move that extra chest freezer from the shed , where its not being utilized ,( other than storing TP) and start using it as a fridge in the house, now,

It will also work great on my solar/batterypack/inverter system when SHTF, and the grid is gone.

Cool.




Jim


----------



## Woody

Nothing to report. Just saw post 6,000 and thought I'd pad the post count.

Great thread to read up on what folks are doing, and give me some ideas also!


----------



## terri9630

phideaux said:


> Ah, I got cha ya,
> I do have an Electrical Engineering Degree , and a Mechanical Engineering degree, but I'm old , and those were both gotten in the 70s,
> I was hoping the unit itself had the necessary amp capacity to start the freezer, but using a slave relay, really is no big deal .
> 
> Thanks zimmy
> 
> Got any links ?
> I would rather just do it, plug and play, even if the cost is a bit more.
> 
> Jim


It was on a cheese making site but as someone else posted there are some on ebay.


----------



## camo2460

Added Five 30 Rd. PMags to my Gun Cabinet, along with 450 Rds. 0f .22 Longs. The first of the Month I plan to purchase 1000 Rds. of .223/5.56 and a Scope for my AR.


----------



## HarleyRider

Moved to a small town with a population of only 1,500 way off of the grid with lots of farm land, plenty of deer and turkey and fish, plenty of ammo, a deep fresh water well and 3 years worth of stockpiled food. When the politicians screw up this country royally I won't be living in a big city with everyone out to rob and kill when the SHTF with food impossible to find and no power and water.


----------



## HardCider

Wife has a never ending supply of pristine olive oil soap shavings. She has been hydrating and heating them to produce a heavy green gack that looks like green packing grease. She has been filling up 5 gallon bucket after bucket. She then cuts it even more, when we go to use it. We have it in the shower and use it like Doctor Bronners. Works great as a shampoo or body soap. It's in all the sink side pumps for hand washing and never seems to go "bad". Mix in a little sand and use it "as is" and we have a heavy duty hand scrub. We now have about 20-30 buckets of concentrate stacked in the barn. When she waters it down for us and our friends, she uses empty 2 liter soda bottles. She is definitely the brains of the outfit. We must have about 2 lifetimes worth of soap now with more being made every day. I hauled 10 more gallons of gack out to the barn just today


----------



## musketjim

After 7 consecutive weeks at BOL, a new personal best, I've been home for 2 days trying to get a long honey-do list taken care of here. Within the next couple days I'll do an article about what I learned out there, good and bad, what has worked so far and what didn't. All animals, ducks, chickens, dogs etc. are in one location now and some are trying to adjust to town living. Me too I guess, but I am glad to be back home. I look at what Heimo Korth and Dick Proenicke accomplished and I salute them, as tough as I talk I don't have the skill set or aptitude. 

"The whole world sucks, America sucks a lot less, and Alaska don't suck at all."


----------



## phideaux

HarleyRider said:


> Moved to a small town with a population of only 1,500 way off of the grid with lots of farm land, plenty of deer and turkey and fish, plenty of ammo, a deep fresh water well and 3 years worth of stockpiled food. When the politicians screw up this country royally I won't be living in a big city with everyone out to rob and kill when the SHTF with food impossible to find and no power and water.


Dang, you and I must have went to the same school.

When I moved to my town ...population was 576.
Probably 1000 now, but still secluded.

Only thing I worry about ,a little, is that the big city Nashville (close- 1 1/2 hrs) start coming my way, but like you, plenty guns and ammo too.

Just caught 9 Bass outta the pond last night all 14-16 ".

Jim


----------



## smaj100

Jim, I'm sure we are far enough away from nash most folks wont walk this way. I'm 30+miles from the freeway with the army base between me and i24.


----------



## phideaux

smaj100 said:


> Jim, I'm sure we are far enough away from nash most folks wont walk this way. I'm 30+miles from the freeway with the army base between me and i24.


 How far from Clarksville are you?

I'm an hour NW, We shop there often.

If you like to shoot , you need to keep the first weekend in Oct open..
I have a 3 day shooting event every tear.

Jim


----------



## smaj100

I'm closer to Dover than Clarksville, near the river. Like to shoot bah. lol Yes we love to shoot. Will definitely have to make note on the calendar.

I think Gabby is up there in your neck of the woods someplace as well when not out on the water.

Lee


----------



## phideaux

Get back to me when it gets close , Ill PM directions. Dover , then straight up thru LBL , then Grand Rivers Ky, 10 minutes from my place.

Friday ,Sat, Sunday, nothing but shooting guns, the bull,and lots of eating.

60,000 + rounds of ammo are discharged every year.


You can camp out, or motels are < 5min away.


Jim


----------



## smaj100

My idea of camping out anymore is unhitching the horse trailer with living quarters.  Will do.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I started this year's canning on June 7. Since then we have canned 268 jars of produce from our little backyard garden. A few quarts, but mostly pints. That does not include the potatoes we harvested and the 5 gallons of okra we have harvested so far. That Heavy Hitter okra is a real hit at our house. This is the first year we have grown it. I had to can some beef and pork today to make room in the freezer.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up a new pair of chest waders and hip waders on sale. Made progress on getting lawn under control here at home, gutter repairs tomorrow.


----------



## phideaux

We finally finished with the Blackberries..:congrat:

Now got my eye on the Pears and Possum grapes..

Pear preserves on hot biscuits ...OMG!!




Jim


----------



## musketjim

Picked up a dual fuel (propane,gasoline) generator for BOL and and a new string mower with included carbide blades to help get home lawn under control and speed clearing process next year at BOL. Picked up a couple bricks of .22 and a box of .410. Some folks think the .22 is expensive, but it's available and shooting is a perishable skill. Same as gasoline, when you need it you need it.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

A person we know who has been widowed for 3 years is selling her rural home and moving to the city. Yesterday she called me to come over and I came home with 2 - 16 quart and 1 - 23 quart pressure canners and 13 cases of quart jars. Last week she sent me home with 12 cases of pints.


----------



## Grimm

TheLazyL said:


> I'm bummed.
> 
> Last summer I posted about my shallow well project. I wanted a hand powered water pump for just in case. Water for the animals, fill stool tanks, etc.
> 
> Augured down 15 feet or so and hit a layer of sand and water. Drove a well point into the sand, filled the hole and installed a pitcher. Pump the lever on the pump, I have suction but no water! Bummer.
> 
> Thought about it through the winter, did what I should have done before I started. Found the government agency that has the data on the registered wells. Found the data on my house well. Soil is clay all the way down to 140 feet and then sand/water table.
> 
> I must of hit a pocket of sand that water had accumulated in, no water vein.
> 
> So I called a local well driller. Approximately $2,500 (ouch!!) to drill a 4" well. Plus the cost of a deep well hand pump. The well driller didn't recommend I proceed. Too labor intensive trying to lift the weight of water 140 plus feet he thought.
> 
> OK. What if I went with a solar pump, batteries and a solar array?! I Live in a woods so sunshine is iffy when the trees are in leaf and just more pieces to go wrong and maintain during a SHTF event.
> 
> Guess I'm down to a PVC well bucket[/url] and a windlass hoist on for my house well. I don't like the idea of having pull my submersible well. Removing the discharge piping and wiring. Install a very noticeable windlass over the well casing. And the time required to be exposed while hand cranking 1 gallon or 2 up 140 feet. But this option is better then hauling water from the closest stream.
> 
> I'm open for suggestions. And moving is not an option (so says she who must be obeyed).


Make friends with a young prepper family with kids. That way you have young labor when SHTF.


----------



## phideaux

I had the same problem you describe.

I also have the PVC bucket, and rope as a backup, backup, backup,

My water is at 80-100 ftdown.

I have Solar power and batteries enough, but that requires a 220v inverter, and heavy battery drain.

That also puts all my eggs in one basket,
Lose that basket and now what.

So , I accumulated* 4 100lb, 3 20lb, 1 30 lb propane tanks*, got them all filled .
*Bought a conversion kit for my portable generator, made a pigtail to hook it to the box for the well pump.*

*Now I'm diversified*, Propane never goes bad, and I figured out with my generator, I can run an hour a day for over 6 years., just to supply water.

Or I can use my pond.

Dig a pond $15,000 or more.

Jim


----------



## Caribou

Not the pump I was looking for but I can't find the link. This one is similar and should work past 300'.

http://www.simplepump.com/OUR-PUMPS/Hand-Operated.html


----------



## Caribou

Here is the one I was looking for. It is supposed to work down to 150' but I saw listings down to 170'.

http://flojak.com


----------



## zimmy

I'm building up a couple solar charge control systems using China made solar charge controllers. They are both allegedly MPPT controllers the large one 40 amp costing $90 shipped and the small one 10 amp costing $35 shipped. These will be installed in a building in the North Orchard for charging the electric tractor and electric push mower for maintenance in that area. Still waiting on state of charge meters.


----------



## phideaux

TheLazyL said:


> I have a generator. Looking more long term, after fuel is no longer readily available.
> 
> Digging a pond isn't an option ether. Water table too far down and no way to keep it filled. And I haven't received your $15,000 check
> 
> Last resort is the decorative garden pond. Holds about 1,000 gallons. Requires a garden hose fill up some times depending on how dry the summer is.


First...."the checks in the mail"...:2thumb:

Think propane...

I been informed by folks in the business....when gas and diesel can no longer be delivered /sold, 
That Propane will be recoverable and deliverable... I hope.

I have over 500lbs of it, and anytime I come across used propane tanks , 100 lbs or less, I grab them (cheap). So, its an ongoing project. I want to be portable .

The key will be to discipline yourself on usage. It can last for many years. and it never goes bad.

I aint got too many years to worry about it anyway..,


----------



## smaj100

Lazy have you given any thought to something like this?

http://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/water-storage-tank.aspxhttp://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/water-storage-tank.aspx


----------



## musketjim

Roof completed on new BOL woodshed, swung an axe for an hour or so to continue filling it. Built new sawhorse. Both these projects used old lumber and tin left by previous owner as well as lumber I ripped with my chainsaw the last couple years. Shot the bejeepers out of a lot of tannerite. As Uncle Ted says, you can't do this in France,baby.:congrat:


Hillary for Prison 2016


----------



## terri9630

Caribou said:


> Here is the one I was looking for. It is supposed to work down to 150' but I saw listings down to 170'.
> 
> http://flojak.com


I need something to go much deeper. One well is 400ft the other is 260ft.


----------



## Caribou

terri9630 said:


> I need something to go much deeper. One well is 400ft the other is 260ft.


The Simple Pump in the earlier link claims 325' so that could help you on the one well. What is the static level on each well?


----------



## terri9630

Caribou said:


> The Simple Pump in the earlier link claims 325' so that could help you on the one well. What is the static level on each well?


I don't know the static level on either well. The one I really want something for is the 400ft well. The other is on the property we are going to be selling in a couple of years. We have a generator to run them temporarily but I would like another option.


----------



## hiwall

Any kind of water storage container is great but no matter how big it is still a temporary solution. Buy a windmill!


----------



## musketjim

Filled 100 lb. propane and bought a 40 lb. bottle. 40 bottle is about as heavy as I can pull on my sledge in the winter time. Used gas points to buy enough gas to run boat for next month or so depending on loads $2/gal.artydance: Needed another small bottle for new generator, used up others on cooler/fridge and propane shower.


----------



## tsrwivey

Bought another 80 rolls of toilet paper & yet more rice & oatmeal.


----------



## phideaux

Way to go Lazy,
I have mine converted also, 

I can shut off the valve from the gas tank to carb, open the Propane tank valve, start and run. 

I am always on the lookout for more Propane tanks 100lb and under.

I can not only run my Gen , but I can cook with it.


Diversity is the key to shtf creature comforts.


btw , that snorkel kit is exactly the same one I used...simple install. 
Jim


----------



## hiwall

In a permanent installation you can get large propane tanks and have them filled. Big advantage with propane besides lasting for a veeeery long time is that in most parts of the nation it is about 1/2 the cost of gasoline.


----------



## Woody

Ok, making progress! Since moving in with my sister, she is now open to having "a few more things" on hand. She does not want it to get "out of hand" like I had at my place. If only they had seen it before my job was outsourced! <LOL!> I had what I thought was a solid year's supply of everything, some things I would have never had to buy again too. I made it for over two years, with the garden and putting up stuff of course. I could have gone another two pretty easily. This is food, sundries and clothing. The only things I lacked were fresh citrus, salads and meat. I had canned burgers and chicken, but I mean an actual steak. I did buy some salad makings and fruit also. There were a few months over the winter it was hard, even with a tube garden, to have salads. I could have gone without but what the heck, I like them! I'm rambling, get to the point!

So, now I have a shelving unit in the basement. It is not metal shelving units like I had, it is an old 1x10, 5 shelf unit about 8 feet long. I would describe it as someone's canned goods shelving. She did threaten to watch it closely so I don't "pack it full of crap." I started putting a few cans bought each week. Mostly the veggies she likes, but it is a start! I did manage to sneak in a 12 pack of TP. Told her were low. It is my job to see that there are spares around, so she might not catch on. I hid two behind some boxes in the basement. <evil grin>

The 5 headlamps I ordered came in. She was impressed and actually let me put a few around the place so they would be handy. I surprised her today with three fire extinguishers. She hesitated at first but we are picking out spots for them. Of course my spots were shot down. Mine were right in the open, where they'd be handy to grab. She wants them places where they don't get in the way or folks don't spot them right off or some such crap. At my place they were all at eye level, so you could read the gauge, and right in the open, so you'd see them. I had to walk by all three on my way from the bedroom to the kitchen. As long as I can put them up, I'm happy.

I'm driving a bit now so there is more opportunity to sneak a few things in and scatter them around in the basement. Since I am now able to navigate the stairs to there, I have been "cleaning it up a bit" by rearranging things. I haven't had to use the "It was here already, just tucked away" line yet. I'll save that. Any suggestions for other lines or excuses I can use are appreciated. They have to be good though, she ain't stupid! She does threaten to abandon me at places. When we go to a place I have not been, She hurries me along with that threat. I don't think she would actually do it, but I don't want to piss her off enough to find out.


----------



## HardCider

Lazy,
a bison hand pump that I have will pull water from 200 ft. I don't have electric on the farm and I water the animals every day with it. Granted my well is only 190 ft deep and the static water level comes almost to the surface so I'm actually only pulling from about 50 ft. but it's worth a look.


----------



## terri9630

HardCider said:


> Lazy,
> a bison hand pump that I have will pull water from 200 ft. I don't have electric on the farm and I water the animals every day with it. Granted my well is only 190 ft deep and the static water level comes almost to the surface so I'm actually only pulling from about 50 ft. but it's worth a look.


Simple Pump said they have one that will draw from 325ft. I've been looking for our 400ft deep well. I need to get the static water level before I know if it will work for us though.


----------



## Caribou

terri9630 said:


> Simple Pump said they have one that will draw from 325ft. I've been looking for our 400ft deep well. I need to get the static water level before I know if it will work for us though.


A good string or heavy twine or even some fishing line will do the trick. You need a weight that is heavy enough that you will notice the change when it hits the water but the weight must float so you can notice the change. The weight must also not be too big across so it can slide easily next to your pipe.


----------



## phideaux

phideaux said:


> We finally finished with the Blackberries..:congrat:
> 
> Now got my eye on the Pears and Possum grapes..
> 
> Pear preserves on hot biscuits ...OMG!!
> 
> Jim


Well folks, I'm very depressed today.

Walked out to the orchard this morning, and every single, beautiful, baseball size pear, was laying on the ground with a big bite out of every one.

Sickening....

I hate deer, yes I admit it....I hate deer.

Now I gotta buy pears..



Jim


----------



## Caribou

phideaux said:


> Well folks, I'm very depressed today.
> 
> Walked out to the orchard this morning, and every single, beautiful, baseball size pear, was laying on the ground with a big bite out of every one.
> 
> Sickening....
> 
> I hate deer, yes I admit it....I hate deer.
> 
> Now I gotta buy pears..
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


Sorry to hear that. I just put in a small orchard. I had a fence built before the orchard went in. The moose will not only eat the apples when they come in but the trees even before they have a chance to fruit. I would love to have pears but the pear trees don't live long around here. Apples and plumbs so far and cherries next year if I can find them.


----------



## Viking

Caribou said:


> A good string or heavy twine or even some fishing line will do the trick. You need a weight that is heavy enough that you will notice the change when it hits the water but the weight must float so you can notice the change. The weight must also not be too big across so it can slide easily next to your pipe.


Sometimes there are pipe centering plastic webs installed every so many feet that will probably interfere with your ability to use this method. I did see a machine that a guy used while testing a well for gallons per minute that used ultrasound that read out the static water level, thing is you would have to know how deep your foot valve is sitting to give you an idea of how much reserve you might have.


----------



## phideaux

Caribou said:


> Sorry to hear that. I just put in a small orchard. I had a fence built before the orchard went in. The moose will not only eat the apples when they come in but the trees even before they have a chance to fruit. I would love to have pears but the pear trees don't live long around here. Apples and plumbs so far and cherries next year if I can find them.


This was year #4 for these Pear tress,
Last year each tree had , like, 8 pears, but this year they were loaded , so much that the branches were hanging downs.

I probably will be recycling those pears this fall...
I know grain fed beef is really good, 
I wonder how pear fed deer will taste.

Jim


----------



## bigg777

It tastes even better when you know they ate your pears!


----------



## terri9630

Caribou said:


> A good string or heavy twine or even some fishing line will do the trick. You need a weight that is heavy enough that you will notice the change when it hits the water but the weight must float so you can notice the change. The weight must also not be too big across so it can slide easily next to your pipe.


The well guy said to try fishing line with a weight and a small bobber. I just need to make sure I have enough fishing line. Some wells in that area hit water at 150ft and some not until 300ft. Or I could pay him come out and use a sounder thing.


----------



## Meerkat

phideaux said:


> Well folks, I'm very depressed today.
> 
> Walked out to the orchard this morning, and every single, beautiful, baseball size pear, was laying on the ground with a big bite out of every one.
> 
> Sickening....
> 
> I hate deer, yes I admit it....I hate deer.
> 
> Now I gotta buy pears..
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


 Bless your heart. Feel better soon.:kiss:


----------



## Meerkat

terri9630 said:


> The well guy said to try fishing line with a weight and a small bobber. I just need to make sure I have enough fishing line. Some wells in that area hit water at 150ft and some not until 300ft. Or I could pay him come out and use a sounder thing.


 Fishing line is good for many projects. We used to to stop owls from eating out 6 yr.old koi and gold fish.

Owl hit it once and once he detangled he never got anotherr fish. Plus the fishing line is all but invisable so it doesn't take the looks of the pond. We no longer have fish gave them away a few months ago.


----------



## AmishHeart

Ooooh, I like bless your hearts.
that was thoughtful of you, Meerkat


----------



## Wanderer0101

Bought the homestead. After several years of looking we finally closed the deal on a place in Missouri. Pretty big house on 38 acres with a couple of outbuildings and two wells one in use and one not, fenced and cross fenced, about 35% pasture/glade and the rest forested, fenced garden spot and a separate herb garden, a small pond and the 25,000 acre lake is 1/2 mile a way in three directions with access without leaving the property and public land. Ready access to nearly 30,000 acres of public land. A ton of diversity in the biosphere and lots of fruit and nut bearing trees and bushes. There are 160 walnut trees which have some commercial value. So far I've seen a lot of deer, turkeys, rabbits, squirrels and there are reliable reports of quail. Hope to have chickens set up by spring and maybe hair sheep in the following fall. I have a ton of preps to move there but will feel pretty good once that's done which should be in September.


----------



## phideaux

Wanderer0101 said:


> Bought the homestead. After several years of looking we finally closed the deal on a place in Missouri. Pretty big house on 38 acres with a couple of outbuildings and two wells one in use and one not, fenced and cross fenced, about 35% pasture/glade and the rest forested, fenced garden spot and a separate herb garden, a small pond and the 25,000 acre lake is 1/2 mile a way in three directions with access without leaving the property and public land. Ready access to nearly 30,000 acres of public land. A ton of diversity in the biosphere and lots of fruit and nut bearing trees and bushes. There are 160 walnut trees which have some commercial value. So far I've seen a lot of deer, turkeys, rabbits, squirrels and there are reliable reports of quail. Hope to have chickens set up by spring and maybe hair sheep in the following fall. I have a ton of preps to move there but will feel pretty good once that's done which should be in September.


Sounds like a little corner of YOUR OWN heaven.

*Congrats , *

Sure would like to hear some of your progress reports.

Jim


----------



## Wanderer0101

phideaux said:


> Sounds like a little corner of YOUR OWN heaven.
> 
> *Congrats , *
> 
> Sure would like to hear some of your progress reports.
> 
> Jim


I have a lot of plans , I'll try to post as I go along.


----------



## Caribou

Wanderer0101 said:


> I have a lot of plans , I'll try to post as I go along.


We don't hear from you often, glad to see you again. You have just bought a lifetime job. I really sounds great. Keep us posted.


----------



## recon-1

Wanderer0101 said:


> Bought the homestead. After several years of looking we finally closed the deal on a place in Missouri. Pretty big house on 38 acres with a couple of outbuildings and two wells one in use and one not, fenced and cross fenced, about 35% pasture/glade and the rest forested, fenced garden spot and a separate herb garden, a small pond and the 25,000 acre lake is 1/2 mile a way in three directions with access without leaving the property and public land. Ready access to nearly 30,000 acres of public land. A ton of diversity in the biosphere and lots of fruit and nut bearing trees and bushes. There are 160 walnut trees which have some commercial value. So far I've seen a lot of deer, turkeys, rabbits, squirrels and there are reliable reports of quail. Hope to have chickens set up by spring and maybe hair sheep in the following fall. I have a ton of preps to move there but will feel pretty good once that's done which should be in September.


Now that sounds great! Good for you!


----------



## IceFire

Bit the bullet today and bought a tractor. 25 HP, and equipped with a Front-en loader and a back hoe. Eventually, I'll add some additional implements (such as brush mower, front forks, post-hole auger, etc.)


----------



## camo2460

As most of you know, my one and only Kidney has decided to put in it's notice and my Kidney is now down to 21% function, and I have been preparing for Dialysis, however Three good Friends have offered to be Donor's, so for the next few Months I will be preparing for a possible Kidney Transplant. Apparently my Crystal Ball was flawed, since I didn't see Kidney failure coming, which goes to show that in spite of our best laid plans, Murphy will always find a way to screw things up. But as far as I'm concerned Murphy can go hang, so I went a bought some more Ammo Today.


----------



## dlharris

Camo2460, I donated a kidney 9 years ago. If you or your friends have any questions I would be glad to answer them.


----------



## camo2460

dlharris said:


> Camo2460, I donated a kidney 9 years ago. If you or your friends have any questions I would be glad to answer them.


Thank You DL, I'm good so far. I'm more worried about my Friends than for myself. There is one good thing about diminished Kidney function though, I don't have to get up so many times at night to Pee.  Is that positive thinking or what?


----------



## jimLE

hope things go good and right for you and friends camo..


----------



## camo2460

Thank You jim, I don't know when everything is to take place, but I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## musketjim

camo2460 said:


> As most of you know, my one and only Kidney has decided to put in it's notice and my Kidney is now down to 21% function, and I have been preparing for Dialysis, however Three good Friends have offered to be Donor's, so for the next few Months I will be preparing for a possible Kidney Transplant. Apparently my Crystal Ball was flawed, since I didn't see Kidney failure coming, which goes to show that in spite of our best laid plans, Murphy will always find a way to screw things up. But as far as I'm concerned Murphy can go hang, so I went a bought some more Ammo Today.


Best of luck to you will pray it works out. Spent a short time at BOL and cemented in a few fence posts. Will cement in about 6 more next week and will put up whatever rails I can. Grouse season opens up next week, will give the new puppy a trip or 2.


----------



## phideaux

camo2460 said:


> As most of you know, my one and only Kidney has decided to put in it's notice and my Kidney is now down to 21% function, and I have been preparing for Dialysis, however Three good Friends have offered to be Donor's, so for the next few Months I will be preparing for a possible Kidney Transplant. Apparently my Crystal Ball was flawed, since I didn't see Kidney failure coming, which goes to show that in spite of our best laid plans, Murphy will always find a way to screw things up. But as far as I'm concerned Murphy can go hang, so I went a bought some more Ammo Today.


Hey camo, 
I pray that your health issue, with the kidney, will turn out good for you.

I have had more than my share of health problems also, and it looks like you have a great attitude about it.

I have always looked at these things as bumps in the road of life, you ease thru them, and keep going.

Those places where the road washed out are just more difficult to navigate, but when you get on the other side , its worth the struggle.

Keep on truckin man..

Jim


----------



## zimmy

Removed one pv panel and installed three alike panels to bring the voltage up to a level to charge DC powered maintenance equipment in the North Orchard.


----------



## musketjim

Made large strides in yard cleanup at home. Renting a log splitter tomorrow for the day. Just don't have time to swing an axe. We'll pay to have a few problem trees removed that I don't feel comfortable dropping and we checked prices on greenhouses for next spring.


----------



## Geeky_Gort

Hi, I'm new, and just getting started, but here's what I've done to get started.

Wal-Mart had over the counter medicines for 88 cents, so every time I walked past that display I grabbed 5 of something to put away. 

I always to BOGO shopping anyway, and am now putting away one of those items. 

I always look for free stuff. Companies are always handing out hand sanitizers, chapstick and stuff like that. 

My food saver is my friend. I seal up the handsanitzer. Heck, I even took some of my partners cigars that came in a tin and sealed those up. He didn't even notice a tin missing. 

I'd like to get a canner and dehydrator - those are on my list for birthday and Christmas. 

I pick something up every payday - Right now the pharmacy has all of their brand items on sale for 50% off, so I've picked up alcohol prep pads, baby wipes, cough drops, etc. 

Slow but steady will win the race, and I'm trying to get space cleared out so I have a place to put everything. 

I've read through several pages of this thread and gotten some great ideas. Thank you for all of those tips!

Geeky_Gort


----------



## Tacitus

Bought:

some extra over the counter meds today that we use regularly...and without which I would be in trouble.
two extra #10 cans of coffee.
plastic bags of all sizes.

$$$ Adds up!

(What is "BOGO shopping?")


----------



## hiwall

> (What is "BOGO shopping?")


Buy One- Get One.
Often buy one get one free.


----------



## Tacitus

hiwall said:


> Buy One- Get One.
> Often buy one get one free.


Duh! Thanks!!


----------



## Tacitus

Today I bought 75 pounds of salt (iodized).

50 pounds of it is already in a 5 gallon bucket for long term storage. I'll get another 25 pounds for a second bucket.

Honestly, I'm thinking 4 buckets of salt, at least.

I got iodized because it was cheap...$7 for 25 pounds. The non-iodized was about a dollar a pound (3 1/2 times more expensive).

I'd like to get some non-iodized somewhere. But, I don't want to order it over the internet, because it is at least a dollar a pound on the internet, especially with shipping. We'll see.


----------



## phideaux

Ups delivered this late today.

Just another device to help off grid.

2500w inverter, 5000 w peak










Jim


----------



## Von Helman

*Long overdue project*

Installing a tall communications antenna has been one of those long overdue projects thats been parked on my "To do list" forever. Finally the other day with a slight break in the weather I had two guys get up there and get it installed.

With overcast skies and the threat of rain we pressed on. It took the better part of the day to get it done but they got it done and even though it was very windy we thankfully missed getting anymore rain.

We started by getting all the sections to the roof of the building and getting all the tools and materials in order.










The workers would move up a section of the antenna at a time and get it ready for assembly. Temporarily using the very tip of the antenna they placed the spool of wire. This wire is the guy wire used on three sides to anchor and hold the antenna in place.










After getting two sections assembled they were able to run the guy wires and anchor them in place giving the antenna stability. Each section is 10 feet tall.










Here's one of the three large anchors that hold the guy wires.










With the first set of guy wires in place and anchored the worker was able to climb and install each section one at a time.

Then up, up, and away they went.



















With thousands of acres of ranch land this antenna will finally provide us a platform for radio communications. Our ranch workers and Sheppard will eventually have radios for better communications and we'll use the radios for security communications during any event.


----------



## AmishHeart

Hey phideaux...we keep those around with charged marine batteries. Can run a lot of things on them. Also my husband's bi pap machine.


----------



## Tacitus

AmishHeart said:


> Hey phideaux...we keep those around with charged marine batteries. Can run a lot of things on them. Also my husband's bi pap machine.


Hmmm. Can I get marine batteries at, say, Bass Pro or Cabelas? Are they better than auto batteries?

(Can you tell I have never owned a boat?)


----------



## azrancher

Tacitus said:


> Hmmm. Can I get marine batteries at, say, Bass Pro or Cabelas? Are they better than auto batteries?


Marine batteries are better than auto batteries that are meant to run the starter briefly, but marine batteries are really not deep discharge, you want golf cart batteries or forklift batteries, get them at Costco if you have one, they go bad, you get one year of no proration, no questions asked.

*Rancher *


----------



## musketjim

first op ck of propane generator, worked fantastic. Will run it on gas next week. Put rails on posts that are up. Weather is just not cooperating to cement other posts. Lost an apple tree to a moose. So I'll continue improvement on fence. Raised beds are really putting out. Zuchinni broccoli and peas are really doing well.


----------



## Genevieve

Since last posting:

20( at 88 cents each) boxes of 3 minute pastas which I've put in mylar with O2s
10 packs of angle hair pasta in mylar with O2s

half bushel of potatoes ( sliced and diced) dehydrated and put in mylar with O2s
8 trays of dehydrated mushrooms
5 trays of celery dehydrated
assorted herbs dehydrated ( parsley,rosemary,oregano,onion chives,garlic chives,lemon balm,peppermint,catnip,horehound and english thyme)
10 quarts of raspberries dehydrated and sealed in mason jars for this winter's use


next up sweet peppers and tomatoes
then the apples start



making a run to Pa to pick up 25lbs of rolled oats,50lbs of sugar,white cheddar powder,whole nutmeg,cinnamon and I need to order more wheat for storage. also have to see if there are still sleeves of flats available and I need more mason jars


----------



## zimmy

Hi Folks, I converted this 30 volt panel into a 15 volt panel because I wanted to charge a 12 volt battery and didn't want to waste a MPPT controller on a small project like this.

All the cells on this particular panel were in series so I cut into the laminate on the back side, cut the copper traces, soldered on a couple of wires, and brought those up to the J-box, and paralleled equal number of cells from both sides. Yes I know it sounds complicated, so do this at your own risk.

I also forgot to mention I put a blocking diode in between the two sides to prevent one side from feeding voltage into the other. It has been awhile since I did this conversion so I don't remember if I used a Shotkey (sp?) diode.


----------



## phideaux

azrancher said:


> Marine batteries are better than auto batteries that are meant to run the starter briefly, but marine batteries are really not deep discharge, you want golf cart batteries or forklift batteries, get them at Costco if you have one, they go bad, you get one year of no proration, no questions asked.
> 
> *Rancher *


For running inverters...any type battery will do it , but for how long?

Rancher is correct ,You really want to use Golf cart batteries.

We have a couple Golf Cart stores in our area , and they sell Trojans, Interstate, US Battery, Die Hard, and some other brands.
I Use Interstate and Trojans, and never run them down below 80% (if possible) before recharge, They will last many, many years. My last set was 12 years old(and still working) when I traded them in.

6 volt batteries in series gives the most AH , which gives the longest run times.

Jim


----------



## zimmy

Hi Folks! My wife wanted some lights in the greenhouse especially now that it is getting dark earlier. This is a very simple system with four 12 volt motion activated LED lights, one battery, one PWM charge controller,a small solar panel, and several fast acting fuse. Not all that exciting, but this is something anyone can do.


----------



## phideaux

Just got these in the mail Saturday.

The little mini compressor will run on 12vdc. 
It will ride in the back of the car , just in case.

I stopped last week to help a little old, Qtip, lady that had a flat, 
Her spare was too low to drive on, BUUUUUUTT she was prepared, she had a little mini 12v compressor, took 3 minutes to pump it up and send her on her way, that is when I went home and ordered one.

Also, I can have it around after shtf , to run off my battery/solar pack.

The Plug and play Inkbird Temperature controller is for a spare chest freezer , to make it a low power usage, fridge.

Someone here told me about this Inkbird Temp controller...

Cant tell you if the compressor is good or not, but it had good reviews.









Jim


----------



## smaj100

Jim, hows the Mrs's doing?


----------



## phideaux

I did an update over bin "What's everybody doing today"


Thanks for asking.




Jim


----------



## Grimm

Ran to Target last weekend for some last minute baby stuff. Grabbed some 97¢ colored pencil packs to toss in the kids BOBs. Crayons melt and we are having good luck with the pencils in the car for Roo. I will have to get some pencil sharpeners to go with them.

We went to Walmart today so we can finally get rid of the dvd cases and move the discs to binders. The idea is to minimize what we take with us when we move. We also grabbed some more baby stuff (socks, car window shades and some plain crib sheets). Then just some basic food stuff for storage and to get ready for the fall. Started getting some minor food stuffs to toss in the GHB in the cars for the season change.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Grimm, our Dollar Tree has 12 pencil sharpeners in a package, of course, one dollar.


----------



## HardCider

Lost one of my turkeys last night to some type of predator. My guess would be it was a **** based on the fact the carcass was partially eaten in place and not carried away by something larger. The steel gets laid out tonight and I'll clean up tomorrow with the 22. I need a LGD one of these days soon


----------



## Grimm

Children's face masks were finally restocked so I placed an order. I wanted to get them over a year ago but the medical supply store was out of stock every time I checked or they were asking $85 for a box of 75. They got more in at the cheap price so I went for it. Roo is almost too big for these but with the baby coming I figured it would be good to have them for her.

I also restocked the pandemic/sick cabinet with Gatorade. We are still low on Pedialyte but Roo has 'outgrown' that as well.  I need to get some for the baby soon. What I do have will work for a bit. I will also need to add some of the low sugar Gatorade for Roo.

I will be getting some more fish meds for the 'pond' soon. I want to have a nice stocked 'pet' med cabinet. On the note of meds I organized our freezer supplies of Nature-Throid and Levothyroxine. Mine are in one bag and K's are in another. Easier to find to add to them or if they are needed.


----------



## Tacitus

Started rebuilding my Get Home Bag. I raided it some time ago, and I've been lax in restocking it. (Shame on me!) I just restored my hiking boots and socks...probably some of the more important items.


----------



## zimmy

After putting 9kw of solar power into my 8kw Fronius grid tie inverter, one of the power sections has finely given up after 5 years of operating problem free. I purchased two 10kw units, one will be a spare, and hope to have both inverters commissioned soon.


----------



## zimmy

*Grid tie inverter*

Both inverters have been commissioned and are producing full power.


----------



## musketjim

Been awhile, been super busy.:surrender: Back to work at my seasonal job, my personal training camp is zipping along. Getting over the initial soreness I always go thru when I hit the gym again. At BOL fence is done for this year. Will expand it a little next year along with some new apple trees.:cheers: Raised beds did ok. Zucchini and broccoli did very well. Potatoes that we grew in tires far exceeded hilled potatoes, 2nd time we've experimented that way same results both times. Puppy got her first grouse, very proud of her she's learning well. I still miss my buddy tho. Think about him every day. Maybe 2 more trips to BOL in boat depending on weather. Hopefully big brush fire this weekend to clear up a lot of junk. Got a good deal on some potting soil, so will pull a few loads out of raised beds to fill in stump hole in our new yard for next year. Barley did very poorly at BOL but well at home.


----------



## chaosjourney

My wife and I finally closed on our land and almost have our plans completed to start building. In my off hours, I've been going down to the property to clear out the brush and trees so the clearing will not be included in the build price. We will also have a huge surplus of good firewood after it has time to season. 

I stopped at Walmart yesterday to purchase our monthly prep list and found their Burpee garden seed packets on clearance for .20 each. I bought enough to fill another freezer bag for about $20.


----------



## Genevieve

Paid off the mortgage yesterday

Tomorrow we will go and fill up all of our gas cans and our vehicles because of the gas pipe leak down south ( which was on sept. 9th but the news people have been down playing it).

waiting and watching for good prices on things so I can buy cases of them for winter

found gardens seeds ( carrots,collards,basil,watermelon,radishes and turnips) for 01 cent at the dollar general store

bought another pool closing kit so that we're good for another 2 years in supplies for that

harvesting,re-potting and taking cuttings of the herbs for winter inside
also potting up small spider plants to help clean the house inside for winter and for hanging outside come spring

trimming and replacing potting soil on other house plants for the winter ( gotta keep the air clean in the house ya know)


----------



## recon-1

So spider plants help keep the air clean in the house?


----------



## Genevieve

recon-1 said:


> So spider plants help keep the air clean in the house?


oh yea them and a bunch of others.
ferns ( which can be temperamental lol)
palms
the peace lily ( or Jack in the pulpit as they're called here)
pothos
english ivy
aloe vera
philodendrens
snake plant ( or mother in law's tongue lol)
figs or ficus trees ( which are very picky about where they live)


----------



## smaj100

Vac sealed another 25lbs of sugar, 3 boxes of iced tea, and 12lbs of flour. Salt, and rice on the next trip. Pigs are getting fat, drinking all of our excess goats milk, getting 1 gallon a day from 1 milking.  Homemade yogurt and cottage cheese are on the counter doing their thing.


----------



## AmishHeart

Was busy today with packaging dehydrated apple rings from the dehydrator. Filled it back up with chopped celery. The house is smelling odd. Packaged about 50 teabags with dried spearmint. Am now foodsavering extra whole oat seed that I use for growing fodder. I put out a big pan of sunflower fodder this a.m. and the chickens were loving it. have five eggs on the counter that I am thinking about adding to and getting out the new incubator I got for Christmas that I haven't used yet. Our son has some that he wants to add, too. I guess I better read the directions.


----------



## ras1219como

Been a little crazy lately. A pinched nerve in my neck has slowed me down considerably but I'm improving. 

Just ordered some Buff Orpington chicks and it shouldn't be long before they're delivered. I'll be trying my hand with just a few chicks at first. Might expand after that depending on how it goes.


----------



## AmishHeart

My favorite breeds this year...the Buff Orpington and Speckled Sussex. Both types are pretty and mellow.


----------



## phideaux

The last chickens I had were Buff Orpington...what a laid back, mellow, great egg laying , easy to care for, breed..

my favorite.




Jim


----------



## smaj100

We have some black copper marans that imho have to be the friendliest birds I've ever seen. The wife likes them cause they lay a dark chocolate colored egg. They will come to you and stand next to you waiting to be picked up.  We've got 3 roosters waiting to be processed and 26 broilers growing like weeds.


----------



## AmishHeart

We just had someone at our farmer's mkt selling copper moran pullets for $15 each. Thought it was pricey.


----------



## HardCider

Picked up a little ammo the other day. Bought a few more pintos and a 50 lb sack of rice, half gallon of honey, and a couple bottles of hot sauce. 100 lbs of corn and 50 lbs of scratch grain, 100 lbs of sweet feed and 50 pounds of chick crumbles. Would love to get some buff orpingtons. I like the look and they seem to be a great dual purpose bird. Do they self propagate fairly well? I hear they are nice and broody


----------



## smaj100

Hard out of all of our flock. Our 1 rhode island red is a broody witch, she's drawn blood from us when we try to get the eggs under her. We have a few more young rir's and we'll see if they turn broody like her. I think the little $40 styrofoam incubators are worth the money to hatch eggs. We've had pretty good success the last two years.


----------



## DrPrepper

*Vac sealing canning jars*

My new food saver attachment arrived finally, so of course, I had to try it out! First try and it worked! I plan to leave these on the shelf for a couple of months and see how well they store- if they are good, I will then do a bunch in bulk! I saved the left-over rice crispies and mixed them with some freeze dried bananas to take to work for breakfast. If they work, I will make a bunch of bags and vac seal them for instant meals- just add milk (or powdered milk, depending on the crisis!)
artydance:


----------



## AmishHeart

My seal a meal attachment is in a cupboard someplace...have never tried it, but maybe I should dig it out! I think it's for sealing mason jars.
We have a few Buff Orpingtons, and they are good birds, not too broody. I have a few Blue Wyondottes, that are obnoxious and broody. They'll sit on everyone's eggs and peck at you if you try to get them.


----------



## DrPrepper

AmishHeart said:


> My seal a meal attachment is in a cupboard someplace...have never tried it, but maybe I should dig it out! I think it's for sealing mason jars.


AmishHeart,
I have been trying to figure out how to store comfort food like cereal, pretzels, and crackers that are not in a sleeve. I didn't even know that the jar sealer existed until someone posted about it here. I know it does not take the place of canning, but I am really excited to think it might help store those fragile foods that don't vac seal well.


----------



## smaj100

The attachment works really well. You may find some jars harder to seal than others. A trick i've found is to stack 2 lids on top of the jar and then set the sealer on both lids. They usually pull done very nicely. We use them to keep our homegrown spices sealed in big jars till we need a little in the small jars and then reseal.


----------



## JayJay

DrDianaAnderson said:


> AmishHeart,
> I have been trying to figure out how to store comfort food like cereal, pretzels, and crackers that are not in a sleeve. I didn't even know that the jar sealer existed until someone posted about it here. I know it does not take the place of canning, but I am really excited to think it might help store those fragile foods that don't vac seal well.


Welcome to dehydrate city..I'm putting away dried lima beans today.
Tomorrow, black eye peas. Last week, green beans, corn, and green peas.
I buy 99¢ at Krogers. I let them pick, clean, blanch the vegetables for me!!


----------



## bugoutbob

Canned tomato sauce, froze tomatos for soup, made apple sauce, trimmed Saskatoon bushes for better harvest next year


----------



## phideaux

Has anyone else noticed ....that in the last month or so ..
Wise Food for family survival , has been running tons of TV commercials ??

Cant remember seeing this in the past. 
Do they see a big growth in the industry ?, or do they know something we don't ??



Just seems curious , all of a sudden they are bombarding us.

At least in my area , West Ky.



Jim


----------



## bunkerbob

*New battery bank*

After 5 years the US battery t-105's, 36 of them are running out of gas. Been reluctant to go with more robust batteries because of their weight, 271lbs each. Only needed to turn in 8 for the core charge though.
The four actually replaced the 36 with more than ample amp hours. The cost was also comparable. 
https://www.solar-electric.com/6cs-21ps.html


----------



## phideaux

Now those are some serious batteries.

683 AH ea....nice.


Jim


----------



## musketjim

Had a good fire at BOL and burned a lot of yard rubbish, ashes will go into compost pile this weekend. Shot a buttload of tannerite. I love that stuff, good clean American fun. Can't do that in France baby. Neighbors stopped by up there. I've seen them more this year than my neighbors at home. One more trip with boat, do some trail work, burn some more scrap wood, more tannerite and puppies first night trail work off leash.:cheers


----------



## txcatlady

Bought another water straw, 4 emergency blankets, strap on headlight, targets for sighting rifles and pistol practice and one of those cast iron things to put on bacon when cooking. While we were in Alabama, we went to an antique store. I looked for my usual cast iron, oil lamps... Found some farm tools and priced their silver at 30.00 an ounce. Trash dimes were 3.50-4.00 each. I only bought an ice scoop for 5.00.


----------



## smaj100

What do you do when you go to the Amish farmers auction? You buy 200lbs of maters, thats what. lol So needless to say we've been peeling, coring, dicing, and canning maters all afternoon. We got 25 quarts out of 100lbs diced so far. Tomm we'll start crushed and stewed mater with the remaining 100lbs. We paid $.35/lb for the maters which is just about cheaper than growing them ourselves. The garden performed horribly this year so thats the main reason we opted to go to the auction.


----------



## AmishHeart

Boy, our local farmer's market are selling tomatoes at $4 a lb. Totally crazy!
I canned a whole bunch of jalapeno jelly today, and filled the dehydrator with apples. Meant to get more done, but we had an African Gray Parrot hit our window. He was fine, but half starved and dehydrated. Funny, we raised exotic parrots when we were first married for many years. He's doing great this evening..has been eating and drinking non stop. Loves having his head and neck rubbed. Named him Bibi. Totally distracted now.


----------



## phideaux

First visit to a store in Clarksville TN , called Gordons Food Service...

Most anything in food in bulk, but IMO , not so cheap.

I bought 10 lbs of Great Northern white beans ,dried, for $10.:dunno:

I dunno.


Ill be vac sealing in pint jars.

Jim


----------



## Genevieve

Made a run for canned foods to stock up. All of it is good until the end of 2018.

1 case sweet corn ( best for fried corn lol)
2 cases green beans ( no salt added)
1 case sweet peas ( no salt added)
1 case white potatoes ( cubes)

2 cases light red kidney beans
2 cases dark red kidney beans
1 case black beans ( seasoned)
1 case pintos


still need to get 2 northern beans and 2 white kidney beans and 2 beets
also have to get a case or so of pineapple ( walmart has theirs in real pineapple juice)


I still have a case of sweet peas and carrots left along with a half case of pineapple chunks(num)


* cases are 12 cans for anyone who doesn't know*



also have a line on some pitbull puppies ( maybe) we'll know by the 28th. We've done lost our girl dog this summer and her brother is hanging on ( bless his 13 year old heart). something to keep me busy this winter training them to guard the place and not to chew up everything lol


----------



## tsrwivey

Picked up a couple oil lamps & a bottle of oil for $4 total at a garage sale. One of the lamps was still in the box. Found some grits on the clearance rack for $1.50 for a 5 pound bag, I bought all they had which was only 5 bags but that's another 40,000 calories. I haven't been buying much stock up stuff, only replacing what we use. I'm trying to minimize the amount of stuff we have to move when the time comes. Being a preppers don't pay come moving day! Haha!


----------



## timmie

tsrwivey said:


> Picked up a couple oil lamps & a bottle of oil for $4 total at a garage sale. One of the lamps was still in the box. Found some grits on the clearance rack for $1.50 for a 5 pound bag, I bought all they had which was only 5 bags but that's another 40,000 calories. I haven't been buying much stock up stuff, only replacing what we use. I'm trying to minimize the amount of stuff we have to move when the time comes. Being a preppers don't pay come moving day! Haha!


how do you put yours up? freeze it? or maybe oven can them?


----------



## tsrwivey

timmie said:


> how do you put yours up? freeze it? or maybe oven can them?


I usually just seal it up in the 1/2 gallon size Mason jars. I've never had a problem like that. We just finished some I put up in 2008 & it was fine.


----------



## musketjim

Last trip of he year to BOL with boat. Had another nice fire to burn yard rubbish, did final trail prep for winter. Hope it works out. We accomplished all we wanted to get done. Northern lights were really kicking. It was a bittersweet weekend for me tho. Once we decided we were putting the boat away I knew it was the final trip for my other puppy. He turns 14 in Dec., an excellent age for a big old lab/retriever. We had to put his twin brother down in April and it's unrealistic to expect him to last until spring. He got to eat some ribs and a pile of biscuits. I miss him and his brother on the trail. It's been a couple years since they were able to hike in with me. Our new little puppy is a year or so away from making a big trip like that with me. Now it's time to get house chores done before winter sets in.


----------



## headhunter

An old friend is moving to Germany for a job. For him to continue to reload he would need to take a class ($$) and get a license ($$). He chose to pack up his reloading equipment and give me his primers/ powder. He does have a life-time membership in a hunting club and needs to renew his firearms license once in Germany.
Grandma has me inventorying the pantry. It looks mostly good so far.


----------



## myrtle55

Moving some preps to basement due to coming 60mph wind/rain storm coming this PM. Looks like we might put our money where our mouth is. We also have 11 y.o.grandson here so he is involved and scared/excited. Will tell you how it went afterwards


----------



## Tacitus

My young son (who got a job with a neighbor) has been spending his money on a few orders from Amazon lately...small orders, maybe $20, which require $6 shipping. As a favor to him, and certainly not because I'm looking for an excuse to address a gap in my preps, I've been filling in his orders to get to $50 so he gets free shipping. Nice of me, right?  Just got some Mountain House freeze dried food.


----------



## JayJay

Tacitus said:


> My young son (who got a job with a neighbor) has been spending his money on a few orders from Amazon lately...small orders, maybe $20, which require $6 shipping. As a favor to him, and certainly not because I'm looking for an excuse to address a gap in my preps, I've been filling in his orders to get to $50 so he gets free shipping. Nice of me, right?  Just got some Mountain House freeze dried food.


Prime for $99 a year gets you free shipping, and Amazon movies.


----------



## Tacitus

JayJay said:


> Prime for $99 a year gets you free shipping, and Amazon movies.


Tried it once for free. We didn't watch the movies. With my way, my son gets free shipping anyway, and I get preps.


----------



## myrtle55

myrtle55 said:


> Moving some preps to basement due to coming 60mph wind/rain storm coming this PM. Looks like we might put our money where our mouth is. We also have 11 y.o.grandson here so he is involved and scared/excited. Will tell you how it went afterwards












Passed us by. Thank you Lord!


----------



## Caribou

myrtle55 said:


> Moving some preps to basement due to coming 60mph wind/rain storm coming this PM. Looks like we might put our money where our mouth is. We also have 11 y.o.grandson here so he is involved and scared/excited. Will tell you how it went afterwards


We've had winds close to that for the last two days. Blew all the seed out of the bird feeder. Just another average day in paradise.


----------



## terri9630

Caribou said:


> We've had winds close to that for the last two days. Blew all the seed out of the bird feeder. Just another average day in paradise.


I was going to say 60mph is not unusual here. We just say thank you God for cleaning out the horse pen for us. It all blows away. Of course travelers don't like it when they close the highways and interstates......


----------



## Foreverautumn

phideaux said:


> Well folks, I'm very depressed today.
> 
> Walked out to the orchard this morning, and every single, beautiful, baseball size pear, was laying on the ground with a big bite out of every one.
> 
> Sickening....
> 
> I hate deer, yes I admit it....I hate deer.
> 
> Now I gotta buy pears..
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


But...but...but Phideuax, how, oh, HOW, can you POSSIBLY hate Bambi?! 

I know how you feel. My mother hates rabbits for much the same reason.


----------



## bigg777

Pear tree - $34.99
Grass fed beef - $24.99/lb.
Orchard fed venison- PRICELESS!


----------



## zimmy

The wood boiler project is moving along ever so slowly, but moving along never the less.


----------



## zimmy

*Orchard deer damage!*



phideaux said:


> Well folks, I'm very depressed today.
> 
> Walked out to the orchard this morning, and every single, beautiful, baseball size pear, was laying on the ground with a big bite out of every one.
> 
> Sickening....
> 
> I hate deer, yes I admit it....I hate deer.
> 
> Now I gotta buy pears..
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


 I had the same problem until I built a 8ft tall fence around my orchard using Red Brand woven fence, poultry wire on the bottom, electric at the top. and barbed wire on top of the gate, no more problems.


----------



## zimmy

Back in the 60s when I was a young lad, the CitiFone-SS tube 23 channel cb rado was my first transceiver. Back in the early days of CB it was easy to talk to a local group of people because there was very little noise especially at night. Well I saw one on Ebay for $25 shipped to the door and bought it. Considering the age it is dirty but very good condition, I even got a free dent with it because of the typical bad packaging. One of these days I'll go through it and recap the electrolytics and paint the case. Memories of how fun it was to talk to girls and guys on a simple radio system.


----------



## Caribou

zimmy said:


> The wood boiler project is moving along ever so slowly, but moving along never the less.


Have to ask. Are those bundles of cash stacked new to your boiler? Need to improve your OPSEC.


----------



## zimmy

*Woodboiler*



Caribou said:


> Have to ask. Are those bundles of cash stacked new to your boiler? Need to improve your OPSEC.


Ha ha, yeah they might as well be bundles of cash for the amount this project is costing, in fact I named it the money pit because of the price of copper fittings,valves, pipes, manifold, pex pipe, and stainless steel pumps. About the only thing I can say is that at least I won't freeze when the shtf...if it ever does. Oh yeah, those are bio bricks or eco bricks, compressed wood chips, burns hotter then hell.


----------



## zimmy

TheLazyL said:


> When LP went through the roof a few years back I seriously considered a wood pellet boiler. My plan was to install it in he attached garage.
> 
> Wasted heat would heat the garage, out of the weather to refuel and maintain. I didn't like the idea of putting a hole in the roof for the chimney and wasn't sure if building codes and house insurance would approve.


There will be very little heat wasted from the boiler itself because most of the heat will go into the water, but the 500 gal propane tank mounted in the steel rack will be the thermal mass and if not insulated will lose heat to the building. I will have to wait and see if I want to install a radiator or let the tank heat the building.

As far as the hole in the roof for the chimney goes, I say let the next guy worry about it, I don't have any kids to leave the place to, someone will come in with a big dumpster and tear everything out anyways.

Zoning don't know what goes on back here in the woods and I keep it that way. http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/images/smilies/dunno.gif


----------



## zimmy

I had a bumper crop of pawpaws but I don't have time to process all of them into jam so I will freeze what I can and dump the rest. Perhaps next year I will have more time.


----------



## squerly

zimmy said:


> The wood boiler project is moving along ever so slowly, but moving along never the less.


Nice! Here is mine.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up a couple items at last couple gun shows. Noise cancelling headsets for boat so we don't have to yell when we're talking. Some .22 and some junk silver. Putting a lot of miles in fat bike, nice traction.


----------



## zimmy

*Woodboiler*



squerly said:


> Nice! Here is mine.


Lookin good! I see you went with mostly pex for your plumbing, a lot cheaper then copper and and easier to assemble also.

I'm not sure I'm going to fire my boiler up this winter, I don't have the building insulated yet and if I don't fire the boiler everyday everything could freeze up and split, causing catastrophic damage. If the building was insulated I could figure out some type of alternative heating to prevent freezing.

My heating now is electric baseboard and propane, my plan is also mini split heat pump, and of course the wood boiler.


----------



## Caribou

zimmy said:


> Lookin good! I see you went with mostly pex for your plumbing, a lot cheaper then copper and and easier to assemble also.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm going to fire my boiler up this winter, I don't have the building insulated yet and if I don't fire the boiler everyday everything could freeze up and split, causing catastrophic damage. If the building was insulated I could figure out some type of alternative heating to prevent freezing.
> 
> My heating now is electric baseboard and propane, my plan is also mini split heat pump, and of course the wood boiler.


Jimmy, have you cleaned the inside of your boiler yet? No, seriously, a new boiler is really dirty from the manufacturing process. It has oil and all sorts of other crud in it. Add TSP to the boiler and let it run for a couple of weeks. Then flush the system.

I would suggest that you use antifreeze. Propylene glycol is the correct type for a boiler. It comes in two different concentrations, 50% and 100%. Either one is too concentrated for your circulators. To the 100% I add 5 quarts of distilled water, rain water works, and to the 50% I add one quart. The circulators are rated for 50% but I don't like to push the limit. This will provide protection to -40*. If you don't need it protected to that temperature then add more water, the concentrations for the temperature you want to protect to are probably on the container but if not the manufacturer's web site will have it.

Not only do you need to protect the boiler but the distribution system as well. The Pex distribution lined will be fine, if you used Pex A, but any radiation is at risk. It cost one of my customers ten grand to replace the baseboard and other plumbing. Something as simple as a window left open after a sunny day and the baseboard under that window freezes. That zone totally quits circulating and it gets really cold in that area of the house.

If I understood you right and you are not going to add any water to the system then the cleaning and antifreeze can certainly wait. Boilers that are not cleaned become acidic. While it will eat the boiler the boiler is pretty heavy. The expansion tank is not thick and this is where it usually shows up. The auto vents love to collect the oils and that causes them to start leaking.


----------



## squerly

zimmy said:


> Lookin good! I see you went with mostly pex for your plumbing, a lot cheaper then copper and and easier to assemble also.


Yep, here's the rest of it. The wood burning furnace sits about 75' from the house and shares part of the generator shed. In the mechanical room (in the house) I have a 50 plate HX for the radiant floors and a 20 plate HX for the domestic hot water.

We set the thermostat for 71* and the house never wavers. During the day the Southern sun heats the living area and the floors turn themselves off. When it starts to cool down the floors come on. All we do is keep wood in the furnace.

My geographic area doesn't get what most would call real cold so I only burn about 3 cords a year, maybe a little more. And I live on 50 acres of heavenly wooded land (with access to hundreds of acres forest behind me) so I'm never short on wood.

A side benefit is that as the Oak burns a lot of it turns into charcoal which I pull out every morning and put into metal trash cans. We never have to buy charcoal and we have an ample supply of alternative cooking fuel should we ever need it. We use the green egg several times a week (Summer, Fall and Winter) so it's a great way to save money and prep at the same time.


----------



## Caribou

Squerly, those plate heat exchangers are quite effective. I would suggest that you get one of the thicker ones as a spare. As time goes on you will get flakes of rust and they will plug up the glycol side of your heat exchanger. The rust can come from the boiler but the expansion tank is the likely culprit but it doesn't matter any steel or iron will rust on you and plug it up. You can also get scale buildup on any of the sides but the domestic water is the most likely one. You can try something like CLR to clean it out but eventually the scale will eat through the thin plates and you have to replace it.

The first time you have to work on one of these heat exchangersI suggest that you install four valves on that heat exchanger. This will make maintenance easier in that you will not have to drain the heating system each time you need to work on the heat exchanger. I place valves on each side and close to each circulator, zone valve, or any other replaceable part in the plumbing system. Even the auto vents get an 1/8" 90* valve.


----------



## Caribou

One thing I just noticed is that your both running white Pex. While the color doesn't matter it does beg the question, are you using barrier Pex? The reason that I ask is that Pex is O2 permeable. Some brands put a barrier on the inside while others put a barrier on the outside and there are even brands that place the barrier in the middle. 

The problem is that the oxygen will work its way through the Pex, attach to an iron atom which will make you fluid low in oxygen and more will find its way through. This will shorten the life of your heating system. I mention it because the O2 barrier Pex I worked with is red.


----------



## zimmy

*Woodboiler*



Caribou said:


> Jimmy, have you cleaned the inside of your boiler yet? No, seriously, a new boiler is really dirty from the manufacturing process. It has oil and all sorts of other crud in it. Add TSP to the boiler and let it run for a couple of weeks. Then flush the system.
> 
> I would suggest that you use antifreeze. Propylene glycol is the correct type for a boiler. It comes in two different concentrations, 50% and 100%. Either one is too concentrated for your circulators. To the 100% I add 5 quarts of distilled water, rain water works, and to the 50% I add one quart. The circulators are rated for 50% but I don't like to push the limit. This will provide protection to -40*. If you don't need it protected to that temperature then add more water, the concentrations for the temperature you want to protect to are probably on the container but if not the manufacturer's web site will have it.
> 
> Not only do you need to protect the boiler but the distribution system as well. The Pex distribution lined will be fine, if you used Pex A, but any radiation is at risk. It cost one of my customers ten grand to replace the baseboard and other plumbing. Something as simple as a window left open after a sunny day and the baseboard under that window freezes. That zone totally quits circulating and it gets really cold in that area of the house.
> 
> If I understood you right and you are not going to add any water to the system then the cleaning and antifreeze can certainly wait. Boilers that are not cleaned become acidic. While it will eat the boiler the boiler is pretty heavy. The expansion tank is not thick and this is where it usually shows up. The auto vents love to collect the oils and that causes them to start leaking.


No I haven't put any water or TSP in, the only thing I did was flush the 500 gal water storage tank because of rust accumulation. The same water that is in the boiler water jacket and in the storage tank flows through all of the zones except the domestic hot water and that is separated by a heat exchanger in the storage tank. Good idea on using TSP on start up.

I would love to run glycol in the boiler system to prevent freezing but it would require over 550 gallon of it, just too expensive.

All of my pumps are Taco stainless steel which would probably work fine on any glyco concentration but as I said, it would require too much glycol.

When I finely do fire it up I will probably flush it several times and also clean the stainless mesh filter I installed ahead of the main circ pump.

Thanks for all of the tips.


----------



## zimmy

*Woodboiler*



Caribou said:


> One thing I just noticed is that your both running white Pex. While the color doesn't matter it does beg the question, are you using barrier Pex? The reason that I ask is that Pex is O2 permeable. Some brands put a barrier on the inside while others put a barrier on the outside and there are even brands that place the barrier in the middle.
> 
> The problem is that the oxygen will work its way through the Pex, attach to an iron atom which will make you fluid low in oxygen and more will find its way through. This will shorten the life of your heating system. I mention it because the O2 barrier Pex I worked with is red.


I'm running both red and white pex, the red pex is for the main line from the boiler to the manifold and it is pex/al/pex, the smaller pex is for my zones and it is supposed to have a O2 barrier, I don't know how they do it but I ordered the pex with O2 barrier. Too late to change.


----------



## Caribou

zimmy said:


> I'm running both red and white pex, the red pex is for the main line from the boiler to the manifold and it is pex/al/pex, the smaller pex is for my zones and it is supposed to have a O2 barrier, I don't know how they do it but I ordered the pex with O2 barrier. Too late to change.


Excellent! The aluminum is a great barrier. As I said some have a special coating on either the exterior or interior and all are just as effective. I am really pleased to hear that you got the barrier Pex as I know redoing it is not an option. If the materials were free the labor is major.

Let me plant an idea. Using your number of a system capacity of 550 gallons. After cleaning and flushing buy not 550 gallons of glycol but two 55 gallon drums of 100% glycol. This will give you a 20% glycol mix and will provide significant level of protection. There are two ways freeze protection is figured. One is called free protection and the other is burst protection. When your glycol mix starts to freeze it first turns into a slush. In effect your system, or parts of it turn into a snow cone. This is bad because your circulator can't push a snow cone and you loose heat in that zone. As the glycol mixture continues to cool beyond the freeze protection it turns to ice and reaches the bursting point of any of the metal parts like heat exchangers, radiators, fittings, and even the boiler. Freezing the system is a royal pain but when things start to break it gets real expensive very quickly.

I don't know how cold it gets in your area so I can't make a recommendation as to a percentage but something is better than nothing. Power outages, unexpected weather while you are traveling and other reasons might place you in a predicament. I woke up to 13*F today. That was a surprise. It sounds as if you are not going g to use the system this winter so you have a year to come up with the glycol if you decide to go that way.

100% glycol is actually 95% or 96% glycol with the remaining being additives that reduce corrosion inside your system and antifoaming agents.

Not that it would be an issue for you but stainless impellers won't help with too thick a glycol. The problem is not the impeller but the motor. It is like running down the beach and then turning around and trying to run back in waist deep water. The thicker glycol just takes more effort by the motor and the added heat wears them out faster. One of my customers put 100% glycol in their system and several months later I got a call. He didn't like hearing that his great plan just cost him a few hundred. I hope this helps or at least gives you something to think about.


----------



## zimmy

*Woodboiler*



Caribou said:


> Excellent! The aluminum is a great barrier. As I said some have a special coating on either the exterior or interior and all are just as effective. I am really pleased to hear that you got the barrier Pex as I know redoing it is not an option. If the materials were free the labor is major.
> 
> Let me plant an idea. Using your number of a system capacity of 550 gallons. After cleaning and flushing buy not 550 gallons of glycol but two 55 gallon drums of 100% glycol. This will give you a 20% glycol mix and will provide significant level of protection. There are two ways freeze protection is figured. One is called free protection and the other is burst protection. When your glycol mix starts to freeze it first turns into a slush. In effect your system, or parts of it turn into a snow cone. This is bad because your circulator can't push a snow cone and you loose heat in that zone. As the glycol mixture continues to cool beyond the freeze protection it turns to ice and reaches the bursting point of any of the metal parts like heat exchangers, radiators, fittings, and even the boiler. Freezing the system is a royal pain but when things start to break it gets real expensive very quickly.
> 
> I don't know how cold it gets in your area so I can't make a recommendation as to a percentage but something is better than nothing. Power outages, unexpected weather while you are traveling and other reasons might place you in a predicament. I woke up to 13*F today. That was a surprise. It sounds as if you are not going g to use the system this winter so you have a year to come up with the glycol if you decide to go that way.
> 
> 100% glycol is actually 95% or 96% glycol with the remaining being additives that reduce corrosion inside your system and antifoaming agents.
> 
> Not that it would be an issue for you but stainless impellers won't help with too thick a glycol. The problem is not the impeller but the motor. It is like running down the beach and then turning around and trying to run back in waist deep water. The thicker glycol just takes more effort by the motor and the added heat wears them out faster. One of my customers put 100% glycol in their system and several months later I got a call. He didn't like hearing that his great plan just cost him a few hundred. I hope this helps or at least gives you something to think about.


Very good information, I would like to run water first and flush it a few times and possibly hunt for a 55gal drum of prop glycol for use in the system. I'm just worried that testing a boiler with 550 gallons of water in winter is not a good idea. I guess the truth of the matter is that I could always drain the system and leave it till next spring if I run into a problem that isn't easy to correct.

As the pic shows I'm in the process of insulating the building that the boiler is in and residual heat from the boiler should keep the building warm enough to prevent freezing until I fire it again, I just don't think I can finish the job before winter.

Two years ago we had almost -20F so I would need a glycol mixture rated at least that low.


----------



## Tacitus

zimmy said:


> I had a bumper crop of pawpaws but I don't have time to process all of them into jam so I will freeze what I can and dump the rest. Perhaps next year I will have more time.


Today I learned what pawpaws are. I had never heard of this fruit until today.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_pawpaw

Not sold commercially?...because of the bruising?...or the toxicity? The last sentence below is enough to give one pause. From the link:



> Fresh fruits of the pawpaw are commonly eaten raw, either chilled or at room temperature. However, they can be kept only 2-3 days at room temperature, or about a week if refrigerated. The easily bruised pawpaw fruits do not ship well unless frozen. Where pawpaws grow, the fruit pulp is also often used locally in baked dessert recipes, with pawpaw often substituted with volumetric equivalency in many banana-based recipes. Pawpaws may also be blended into ice cream or included in pancakes.
> 
> Due to its potential toxicity and pesticidal activities, pawpaw consumption may be harmful to humans.


----------



## Caribou

I got this off the dow website.

Typical Concentrations of DOWFROST Fluid Required to Provide Freeze and Burst Protection at Various Temperatures
Percent DOWFROST Fluid

Concentration Required 
Temperature °C (F°) For Freeze Protection Volume % For Burst Protection Volume %
-7 (20) 18 12
-12 (10) 29 20
-18 (0) 36 24

-23 (-10) 42 28
-29 (-20) 46 30

Sorry, this chart will not paste in a readable format and trying to maneuver the numbers won't work for me. Here is the link

http://msdssearch.dow.com/Published...rans/pdfs/noreg/180-01314.pdf&fromPage=GetDoc

As you can see from this chart 20% will give you burst protection to around twenty degrees which is better than 32*. Thirty percent glycol will protect the system to your target of -20* and will keep things circulating to about -13*F.

You could go for 40% but I'd ask myself how often you see it below -13* and for how long. If your your house reaches -13* the P-traps and domestic water lines have long since burst.

Now if you want to go with 40% or 46% think about one of the 275 gallon containers. You know, the big plastic cubes inside a wire basket. That is the best price I ever got on glycol.


----------



## tsrwivey

Tacitus said:


> Today I learned what pawpaws are. I had never heard of this fruit until today.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_pawpaw
> 
> Not sold commercially?...because of the bruising?...or the toxicity? The last sentence below is enough to give one pause. From the link:


The bark, twigs, & leaves are poisonous but not the fruit. Folks & all sorts of animals have been eating pawpaws forever. These trees are great additions to the homestead in parts of the country where they'll grow.


----------



## zimmy

*Pawpaw*



Tacitus said:


> Today I learned what pawpaws are. I had never heard of this fruit until today.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_pawpaw
> 
> Not sold commercially?...because of the bruising?...or the toxicity? The last sentence below is enough to give one pause. From the link:


Don't eat the green part of the skin, and don't eat them too too ripe or too raw. If in doubt stay close to a toilet.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

We made our pre-election Sam's Club run today. Do not want to be out no matter who wins and did not want to wait till the gimme dats get their checks.


----------



## HardCider

Picked up another 100 lbs of rice. Checked my cameras today out on the farm. I seem to have a load of deer and turkeys. A lot of squirrels and a few *****. 

Our new guardian pups are doing great. We are slowly extending the time they are out with the sheep and chickens. They sleep in one of the stalls at night with the sheep right next door through the gate. They learned about electric fences this last weekend. We are really pleased with their progress. In a couple years they will be a force to be reckoned with

Picking up 3 bred dairy goats next week. It will be good to have goats again.

Getting ready to build more raised beds for a garden next year. I have close to 50 piles of 3-year-old composted leaves and wood chips. Each pile is about 10 cubic yards. I turned up some this weekend and it is the blackest, loamy, nicest stuff I've seen in a while. Top dress with my composted livestock and poultry crap and bedding, and I should be good to go. If I have time, I'll plant wheat over the top and turn it under in the spring. 

Collected a half a bushel of black walnuts after I finished trimming around our fruit trees.

Seems that both my wife and I have the same bad feeling these days to really pick up our pace with getting things in order.


----------



## Cotton

zimmy said:


> I had the same problem until I built a 8ft tall fence around my orchard using Red Brand woven fence, poultry wire on the bottom, electric at the top. and barbed wire on top of the gate, no more problems.


phideaux, I must have missed your post! I've been fighting deer damage for years. Some years are worse, like the year I pitched a dome tent in 2 acres of peas I was selling at the farmers market. I'd spend one or two nights a week in the tent (no pattern). Whenever I woke up during the night (often, not sleeping in my bed) I'd fire the 22 semi out the tent flap, 3 or 4 rounds, roll over and go back to sleep.

My best tried and true is an electric fence, but there is a trick to it. Deer love peanut butter, they just can't help themselves. I go out every two or three days and wipe, oily stinky peanut butter on the wire... cheapest brand, let it sit in the sun.

A fence deer would normally jump over to get to your veggies or fruit, they now stop and lick!  It'll keep them out for weeks!


----------



## phideaux

I did not know that deer are attracted to peanut butter...

Great, thanks.. 

that gives me some ideas.




Jim


----------



## Cotton

It works and attracts other critters as well. One year when I had a major injury and my dad (around 80) had some issues. I read an old post about peanut butter and deer (somewhere, not here). Peas and corn was getting ready in the old garden next to the house. Deer and raccoons almost destroyed the garden in two nights.

The next day was a good one for me. I ran two electric fences, one 6 inches high, the other 4ft high. I sat up that night on the porch. I heard deer bleating and ***** screaming all night. Peanut butter did the trick! It's worked many times since!

Peanut butter, the oiler and cheaper the better! Now I use it on steel traps when I have raccoon problems. Nothing always works but I know peanut butter helps.


----------



## Caribou

phideaux said:


> I did not know that deer are attracted to peanut butter...
> 
> Great, thanks..
> 
> that gives me some ideas.
> 
> Jim


Peanut butter on your electric fence and your wife out of pain. Things are looking up.


----------



## phideaux

Caribou said:


> Peanut butter on your electric fence and your wife out of pain. Things are looking up.


Oh yeah, I'm moving on up....

If I can get her to trim my toenails....Ill be all set..

I'm gonna try peanut butter for bluegill bait..:dunno:

Jim


----------



## musketjim

Picked up 2 boxes of Azomite for raised beds at BOL next year, one for each raised bed. 3rd raised bed had a lot of potting soil put in at end of season ajd won't need it.


----------



## tsrwivey

Stumbled across a sweet deal on the clearance rack at the grocery yesterday. Some organic navy beans had been mislabeled as garbanzo beans by the manufacturer, they were on clearance for $0.25 per 1 pound bag. I bought all 12 bags. Picked up a dozen cans of black olives, Ranch Style beans, & salsa.


----------



## Viking

tsrwivey said:


> The bark, twigs, & leaves are poisonous but not the fruit. Folks & all sorts of animals have been eating pawpaws forever. These trees are great additions to the homestead in parts of the country where they'll grow.


That sounds like the same warning for blue elderberries and some people can. have problems eating the berries.


----------



## hiwall

A warning to all foragers - just because something is edible for humans does not mean that you can't be allergic to it or that for whatever reason your body can not tolerate it. Try new things but do so a little at a time.


----------



## musketjim

Won a 30.06 in a raffle. $500 rifle for $100. Lots of miles on my new fat bike this week and running miles building up. Weights are jumping up very well.


----------



## jimLE

well,we've cleaned out the 2 bedroom closets,1 hall closet,and one section of the laundry-room,of old clothes,in which we no longer need.mom plans on going through her purse's to get rid of the one she no longer need and/or want..the next thing in line.will be at least 2 cabinets for food storage.there's 2 plus's for that.1st,more food space,2nd that'll clear up more floor space at the same time..i've refilled my oil lamps,seeing how we used them outside during a family get together,seeing how it got dark out....did some home canning after the get together,had pork n beans.so i canned beans n franks.they turned out great..


----------



## recon-1

Lets hope not! But the way things go you never know. Let's hope things are quiet at least for the next 9 days! After that it's anyone's guess.


----------



## JayJay

jimLE said:


> well,we've cleaned out the 2 bedroom closets,1 hall closet,and one section of the laundry-room,of old clothes,in which we no longer need.
> 
> If not passing those clothes down to another..don't forget to save or later or cut into squares now and store in attic for wipes of all kinds.


----------



## jimLE

i've been saving the buttons and all.even one of my moms old shirts had imitation pearls on it,in which i saved as well.moths had gotten into so many of the old clothes that i decided to go ahead and trash what we wont be putting into a yard sale,or donate.some of her clothes use to belong to her mom,so there's wear n tear on them,to thinness,to what ever..


----------



## musketjim

Due to a mix up, 30.06 went to a different individual of the group who won guns, so they substituted a Sig P938. Score for meartydance:. Bought ammo, start shooting tomorrow. I had absolutely no idea what to do with another hunting rifle. I was considering selling it and buying a black rifle or a concealed carry pistol, neither of which I had. Will sign up for concealed carry class. It's not necessary in Ak. because we have no permit requirements, but it'll be nice to learn where I can and can't carry concealed. 100% of my work day is illegal for concealed carry, I just need to learn the rest of the rules. Blacksmithing classes are starting again so will sign up for them again, Love swinging a hammer. Started annual water preps, the way I store it by filling and freezing gallon jugs my wife brings home requires annual maintenance on that. I'm at 12 and will be at 16 gallons by morning. New hens are finally laying:cheers:.


----------



## tsrwivey

Got another 24 pounds of beans put up. Bought a manual food processor from Pampered Chef. I love it!

We bought our storage food little by little & our house was built in 1908 so there's not much storage in it. We have stuff here & there & nearly everywhere so I've started going through things & organizing as I move it to the new house. This is going to be a process! .


----------



## SouthCentralUS

We stopped at a yard sale and bought a huge box of different sized canning jars and a Mirro pressure canner for $8.00. We now have 4 canners from yard sales plus the 2 I bought new. Getting ready to teach the grandkids and send them home with a canner.

They only had 3 jars on display and I asked if they had more so they dug them out. Always ask.


----------



## timmie

bought some ammo and went out to supper with the family.


----------



## musketjim

Ordered new stump grinder, ordered a smaller DR because I need something lightweight enough to throw in boat and haul back and forth to BOL. Bought a +1 magazine for 9mm. Up to 28 gallons water stored. Slow but sure process.


----------



## terri9630

Went out for target practice. I blew through about 200 rounds and my sister bought her first gun.


----------



## zimmy

Replaced the old whole house sand filter with a new one, they have a life expectancy of about 10 years, I got 12 years out of mine. The unit is programmable for back flushing days and times, default is every 14 days at 1am for 2 minutes. This thing works great and no maintenance required. Cost was $250 0n sale reg $300.


----------



## zimmy

*Water filter*

Normally this is a non serviceable item but looking at the parts list in the op manual I realized there is a cylinder inside the outer plastic case that actually holds the sand and activated carbon. I believe the top can be removed from the cylinder, old sand removed, and replace it with swimming pool sand. I have the old filter tipped on its side draining the water out so this will probably be a job for next summer when pool sand is more readily available.

From left, RO, heat pump, domestic hot water, sand filter, solar hot water out of view.


----------



## zimmy

I picked up 36 rolls of unfaced fiberglass insulation for $3 a roll.

Still working on the wood boiler, I changed the one orange pex tubing to make a more gentle bend instead of 90 deg bends. The orange pex on right took 3 tries to get it right.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up new headlamp for wife and some new running socks for me and workout shoes. Used radio auction to pick up some certificates for local coffee shops and restaurants. Got a new phone. Having some trouble figuring it out, but working on it.


----------



## LincTex

zimmy said:


> Still working on the wood boiler, I changed the one orange pex tubing to make a more gentle bend instead of 90 deg bends. The orange pex on right took 3 tries to get it right.


Wow, I can never understand how you find such amazing deal on building supplies!

When I need to make a sharp 90 with PEX or any other tubing, I form it into a P shape (or "cursive L" shape) loop-around instead.


----------



## zimmy

*Pex tubing*



LincTex said:


> Wow, I can never understand how you find such amazing deal on building supplies!
> 
> When I need to make a sharp 90 with PEX or any other tubing, I form it into a P shape (or "cursive L" shape) loop-around instead.


I have never bent pex/al/pex before and I don't have a bender so I filled the pex with sand and did the best I could, I think it will work okay.


----------



## zimmy

*Surplus, surplus, surplus!*



LincTex said:


> Wow, I can never understand how you find such amazing deal on building supplies!
> 
> When I need to make a sharp 90 with PEX or any other tubing, I form it into a P shape (or "cursive L" shape) loop-around instead.


We live in the world of surplus around here, in fact I just heard of a surplus store that sells EVERYTHING for $2 a lb, I haven't made it there yet but I will eventually.


----------



## smaj100

zimmy said:


> We live in the world of surplus around here, in fact I just heard of a surplus store that sells EVERYTHING for $2 a lb, I haven't made it there yet but I will eventually.


World of surplus, must be nice. Everyone down here in Tn thinks if its surplus or leftover it's still as good as new. I'd love to find 1/2 the stuff you find.


----------



## zimmy

I'm not sure why I bought this thing other then help some old lady get rid of her late husband's junk and possibly the fact that I do need a tube tester for all of the tube radios I now have. But this is a Hickok Mod.533 big meter tube tester. This is a somewhat rare tube tester designed to be behind the counter in a store, and the meter is very large so that the customer can see for themselves if the vacuum tube is good or bad.


----------



## musketjim

Made second long trip to bol. In and out, covers about 20 miles with a sled and backpack. Warmer this week, about -5. Last weekend about -12. No grouse tho. Used wifes' new headlamp this weekend. A good one that's lightweight. Lighter than my good one, not quite as bright. Headlamps are so crucial for what I do, must have 100 it seems like, always upgrading. New phone working fine now after a few hiccups. Changing workout around this week while I'm amping up my miles. Change makes your body readapt and fights boredom and staleness.


----------



## terri9630

musketjim said:


> Made second long trip to bol. In and out, covers about 20 miles with a sled and backpack. Warmer this week, about -5. Last weekend about -12. No grouse tho. Used wifes' new headlamp this weekend. A good one that's lightweight. Lighter than my good one, not quite as bright. Headlamps are so crucial for what I do, must have 100 it seems like, always upgrading. New phone working fine now after a few hiccups. Changing workout around this week while I'm amping up my miles. Change makes your body readapt and fights boredom and staleness.


-5 is hibernation weather. Wake me up when it hits 70.


----------



## timmie

we stopped in at a big lots store on the way home from doctor's appt. for hubby. they had vinegar for 2.00 a gallon. since i have been paying upwards of 2.49 a gallon , i bought 35 gallons and 8 packages of wide mouth jar lids for 2.20.artydance:artydance:


----------



## AmishHeart

Stopped in the Amish discount store (a bulk and salvage store) and bought 6 cans of boiled peanuts.( 99 cents ea) Have never seen them canned before.


----------



## musketjim

Sta-biled 25 gals. of gas. Should have done it last month, completely slipped my mind. Downloaded military manual on army skis and bindings. Bought a pair as an upgrade so I can use whatever boots I want. Now that we got a big dump of snow, time to figure them out.


----------



## zimmy

I use more hear shrink tubing on electrical then I do tape these days but I never had or used tubing with adhesive inside so I bought this marine grade tubing to try out.

I also bought a cheap shortwave radio for $10 and being the person that I am I modified it with a so239 connector on the back to be able to attach an antenna to it.


----------



## Caribou

zimmy said:


> I use more hear shrink tubing on electrical then I do tape these days but I never had or used tubing with adhesive inside so I bought this marine grade tubing to try out.


I used the heat shrink w/glue on my boat when I rewired it. Great stuff.


----------



## IceFire

Took the last of the turkey from Thanksgiving, the vegetables from making the stock, a quart of the turkey stock, a stick of butter, some flour, salt, pepper, and herbs (oh, and flour, shortening, salt and water to make pie crusts) and made turkey pot pies to put in the freezer. Ended up with eight pot pies in the freezer. 

STILL have the other half of that turkey in the freezer to cook for Christmas dinner. (He was probably 50 lbs or more live weight before I butchered him...probably ended up with 40 lbs of meat off of him.)


----------



## tsrwivey

60lbs of grits & 64 lbs of salt put up in long term storage.


----------



## terri9630

IceFire said:


> Took the last of the turkey from Thanksgiving, the vegetables from making the stock, a quart of the turkey stock, a stick of butter, some flour, salt, pepper, and herbs (oh, and flour, shortening, salt and water to make pie crusts) and made turkey pot pies to put in the freezer. Ended up with eight pot pies in the freezer.
> 
> STILL have the other half of that turkey in the freezer to cook for Christmas dinner. (He was probably 50 lbs or more live weight before I butchered him...probably ended up with 40 lbs of meat off of him.)


We ground up one 40lb Tom and have another in the freezer. Those were some big birds.


----------



## timmie

tsrwivey said:


> 60lbs of grits & 64 lbs of salt put up in long term storage.


how do you put up grits for long term storage?


----------



## JayJay

timmie said:


> how do you put up grits for long term storage?


I put grits in mason jars and sealed with vacuum sealer.


----------



## timmie

AmishHeart said:


> Stopped in the Amish discount store (a bulk and salvage store) and bought 6 cans of boiled peanuts.( 99 cents ea) Have never seen them canned before.


these are very easy to can . we can some fresh ones every year.


----------



## AmishHeart

Pressure can?? Do you boil them first, or cold pack? Dry roast or cocktail? I dub you the canning master!


----------



## timmie

AmishHeart said:


> Pressure can?? Do you boil them first, or cold pack? Dry roast or cocktail? I dub you the canning master!


don't know about the canning master ,but i pressure can all of mine. hubby likes them boiled with salt,but never as much as in the store bought ones, and i like them just parched enough to get the oil off to can. that way i can use them for lots of things as in baking , ice cream topping,etc.


----------



## IceFire

terri9630 said:


> We ground up one 40lb Tom and have another in the freezer. Those were some big birds.


Amazing how BIG they get when you raise them yourself, isn't it?


----------



## terri9630

IceFire said:


> Amazing how BIG they get when you raise them yourself, isn't it?


Yep. Those weren't even our largest.


----------



## Tacitus

Picked up some cans of Mountain House freeze dried food.

I had one of their Asian meals on a campout a while back, and it was like Chinese takeout in the deep woods. Good stuff.


----------



## Meerkat

We mostly just try to keep a garden and can greens and beans. Want to get back into solar if we can figure out how to make it mobile if we need to bug out. At least nwo we know alot more about what we want thanks to so much help here rrom members and lots of study.


----------



## timmie

picked up 2 more large cans of coffee , 2 pounds of confectioners sugar , znd 18 bars of dial soap.


----------



## tsrwivey

timmie said:


> how do you put up grits for long term storage?


Mylar, bucket, O2 absorber.


----------



## jimLE

i cooked and deboned a 12-1/2 pound turkey yesterday,seeing how we didn't need it for thanksgiving..now i'll be making turkey stew out of it..i just hope that suicide in canning it up right..on account i had a batch of beef stew furmit on me after canning it..


----------



## Caribou

jimLE said:


> i cooked and deboned a 12-1/2 pound turkey yesterday,seeing how we didn't need it for thanksgiving..now i'll be making turkey stew out of it..i just hope that suicide in canning it up right..on account i had a batch of beef stew furmit on me after canning it..


What do you think you did wrong with the beef stew? was it just one jar?


----------



## jimLE

Caribou said:


> What do you think you did wrong with the beef stew? was it just one jar?


i think it was the store bought canned carrots,and the liquid they're kept in,in the can.and the meat,mainly because i fried it,instead of boil it..so i'll be getting out my canning books to double check everything,in the way of directions.oh,and i didnt remove the gresse from the broth as well.so that (might) have something to do with it..but not sure..


----------



## Caribou

jimLE said:


> i think it was the store bought canned carrots,and the liquid they're kept in,in the can.and the meat,mainly because i fried it,instead of boil it..so i'll be getting out my canning books to double check everything,in the way of directions.oh,and i didnt remove the gresse from the broth as well.so that (might) have something to do with it..but not sure..


Good seal, not over full, 10PSI for 90 minutes should work on anything up to quarts. I have fried plenty of meat before putting it in stew. The canning process should keep it from going bad.:dunno:


----------



## jimLE

:dunno: yeah,you n me both..any how..i got the turkey soup started.and we'll see how it turns out,from when i get done,up too 2-3 weeks from now..


----------



## Tacitus

Wife's book club read One Second After. Their eyes were opened a bit. Now they are making their husbands read the book.


----------



## smaj100

Tacitus said:


> Wife's book club read One Second After. Their eyes were opened a bit. Now they are making their husbands read the book.


great book, it is an eye opener for sure....


----------



## Grimm

We came home from my folks house this weekend with 2 oil lamps and over a dozen packages of various types of candles. My mom is purging again and these were the items I decided were worth bringing home. The rest was Christmas ornaments and knick knacks. Next trip out there I'll be bringing home size 8 kids snow clothes. They were mine and only used twice. I am going to keep them to use on the girls.

I love when my mom passes on some usable prepping type items.


----------



## musketjim

Bought a complete new set of copper coated pans to replace aluminum pans at cabin. Used sale coupons and daughters friend and family discount to save a ton. Bought a bunch of gloves for grandkids Christmas all on sale. Upgraded headlamp. Old one was 375 lumen on 8 AA batteries. New one is 500 lumen on 4 AA. Seems I'm always chasing lumens, but I need them for what I do.:brickwall: Next year they'll probably have 1000 lumen on a little watch battery.:surrender:


----------



## jimLE

well,the turkey,vegetable stew/soup turned out great.in which it got canned.now to let it sit a few days,just to see if it stays that way.

i've canned some beans n spam for my mom.seeing how she loves it.im slowly getting our new food cabinet filled with everyday store bought canned foods.my closet floor is slowly getting filled with home canned foods.now i need to concentrat on 1st aid supplies..


----------



## LincTex

musketjim said:


> Upgraded headlamp. Old one was 375 lumen on 8 AA batteries. New one is 500 lumen on 4 AA. Seems I'm always chasing lumens, but I need them for what I do.Next year they'll probably have 1000 lumen on a little watch battery


There's a limit - - I have one that runs on 18650 lithium batteries that will light every single spec of dust in the air for 100 yards! I only use it when on my boat and trying to get back to the dock at night.

It's sooooo bright, it's useless for anything else.

My favorite ones use a little COB strip about 8mm wide by 1.2" long or so, and run off of 3AAA batteries. They're probably only 150 lumens, but I don't want to be blinded by all the light coming back at me when I'm working on something up close at night (which is my entire reason for a headlamp - - to free up my hands).

If I need to see in the distance, I won't use a headlamp - - I'll use a handheld flashlight instead.


----------



## Caribou

LincTex said:


> There's a limit - - I have one that runs on 18650 lithium batteries that will light every single spec of dust in the air for 100 yards! I only use it when on my boat and trying to get back to the dock at night.
> 
> It's sooooo bright, it's useless for anything else.
> 
> My favorite ones use a little COB strip about 8mm wide by 1.2" long or so, and run off of 3AAA batteries. They're probably only 150 lumens, but I don't want to be blinded by all the light coming back at me when I'm working on something up close at night (which is my entire reason for a headlamp - - to free up my hands).
> 
> If I need to see in the distance, I won't use a headlamp - - I'll use a handheld flashlight instead.


A perfect example of the right tools for the right job. One hundred fifty lumens for close up work but if you are mushing a team of dogs 500 will be better. I have one headlamp that has multiple settings. For working on something the lower setting works well but for walking down a trail I feel more confident seeing further.


----------



## IceFire

Picked up 4 cases of wide-mouth canning jars (2 quart and 2 pint) today. Had 4 coupons for $3 off per case


----------



## musketjim

TheLazyL said:


> Does the 500 burn though the 4 AAs faster then the 375 on the 8 AAs?


It claims 70 hours, but you know how that goes. When I'm sledging with ski poles I can't use a flashlight. The new one also has several settings and various colors. First trail trip today with it. I've used it for nighttime mixed trail runs. Use best tools for your conditions. Definitely an improvement as far as weight and vis. Took puppy on her first trail trip with me, about 15 miles. I need to remember to trim the hair on her paws, snow clumps up pretty bad and causes some bleeding when she cleans them. Wasn't to worried tho, my old puppy had the same issue, but he would never let me near his paws, ticklish I guess. She did very well off leash, think she was a little overwhelmed with the open spaces and stuck kind of close. Kicked up 4 grouse, only one during shooting light,she needs to learn a little patience she couldn't wait for me to get to my pistol. She'll learn tho.


----------



## zimmy

Just soldered my function/signal generator kit for calibrating my old tube radios I have, I just have to build up a power supply for it and I see no reason to put it in a case being I won't use it very often.


----------



## terri9630

musketjim said:


> It claims 70 hours, but you know how that goes. When I'm sledging with ski poles I can't use a flashlight. The new one also has several settings and various colors. First trail trip today with it. I've used it for nighttime mixed trail runs. Use best tools for your conditions. Definitely an improvement as far as weight and vis. Took puppy on her first trail trip with me, about 15 miles. I need to remember to trim the hair on her paws, snow clumps up pretty bad and causes some bleeding when she cleans them. Wasn't to worried tho, my old puppy had the same issue, but he would never let me near his paws, ticklish I guess. She did very well off leash, think she was a little overwhelmed with the open spaces and stuck kind of close. Kicked up 4 grouse, only one during shooting light,she needs to learn a little patience she couldn't wait for me to get to my pistol. She'll learn tho.


Would boots help? I've never dealt with lots of snow and dogs but always wondered about the boots.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

It's been a while since I've been on. My luck has turned and I've been hard at work. Lately, I've been adding emergency medical supplies to my preps. I also got a couple of new skinning knives.


----------



## terri9630

Jammed my finger at work. Hurts like . Talked to a retired friend who used to be my Dr and she said to splint it so I didn't injure it even more. Went home and dug through our splints, slings and braces to find out we didn't have any finger splints. Thought about it for a second and nope, we haven't broken any fingers so I made a trip back to town and picked up 4. Its really a pain to type when you have a finger stuck straight out.

We now have 4 of these


----------



## tsrwivey

Picked up 30 pounds of dry navy beans, 30 cans of olives, & 45 cans of tropical fruit. 

We really like the Dole tropical fruit in the shorter fat cans so that's basically the only canned fruit I keep but I noticed today that the canned peaches & the manderine oranges have less than 10% of the recommended Vitamin C & barely any vitamin A while the tropical fruit has 80% of the vitamin C & 30% of vitamin A.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Sometimes, it's helping others prep. I've been working with a good friend of mine on canning and preserving. I also started to help her build up some durable supplies like cast iron cookware, dry goods, etc. I explained it to her as being ready for an extended power outage, or getting snowed in. Now her and her husband have a few weeks of supplies stocked up.


----------



## headhunter

Purchased 2 rolls of light galvanized wire for repairs and 2 rolls of heavy picture hanging wire (multistrand) for snares. 
I set the grandson up for reloading .300 Savage rounds. I had previously given him my grandfather's Model 99 R amd a set of RCBS SB dies, A pound of 4064 powder, hundred lg. WW rifle primers, 50 new Hornaday .300 Savage brass, and 100 Rem. PSP 150 gr. .308 bullets were necessary. Although he has been using his mom's 6MM (previously mine), this was important to me because it was the .300 Sav. I shot my first deer with. He picked up the emergency preparedness merit badge this summer as well as his Star rank.


----------



## zimmy

Hi Folks, Zimmy here. I thought some of you may be interested in these digital thermometers I bought. I'm using my hot water tank not only for domestic hot water but also for in floor heating in one room.

I have thermometers on both upper and lower elements on the tank with a differential of about five degrees which prevents constant cycling from bottom to top thermostats.

I bought four of them just to have around for other projects. Link below for thermometers.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231987701022?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## tsrwivey

More cans of of tropical fruit, 4 big can of FD beef stew, some purple hull peas, Velveeta, spray cheese, antibiotics. I've exceeded the preps budget lately so time to back off a bit.


----------



## AmishHeart

Went to Aldi's today and bought some more low cost canned foods. I like Aldi's.


----------



## musketjim

Back from our Caribbean vacation. Went from 80's and sun and sand to-25 and snow. Really having a tough time getting over jetlag. 15 miles treadmill this morning, first good workout since I've been back. Wood box filled. Fitted my boots on my new skis. Soon as this cold snap breaks I'll give them a try.


----------



## Tacitus

I took a brief break away from normal preps, and started buying some precious metals. So, I've been posting less. But, I was lying in bed last night, thinking about getting back into normal prepping mode. I got out of bed, and opened up my old prepper spread sheet that I used to plan my prep strategy, and track my progress.

Vegetable oil and water were on my priority list.

So, I bought some Crisco on the way home from work tonight. 









Tomorrow, I'll get some water. (Too expensive at the grocery store I stopped at.) I'm going to buy several gallons of water, in durable containers, and put them in the back of our under-sink cabinets in bathrooms and kitchens. I would love to invest in one of those giant water tanks, and put it in my garage...but the wife would kill me. The baby steps continue, I guess.


----------



## Tacitus

Oh, I did make a list of supplies to buy at Costco. My wife agreed we needed all the stuff, so I don't have to buy any of them as preps. She'll buy them as every day use items that we are just stocking up on. :2thumb:

Tonight, she actually talked about "my stores" and "your stores" (in the context of "Your stores stay out of my pantry!"  For some reason, she thought my favorite salsa was a prep item.) That is major progress, though. _My stores_ are in the back of the basement...long term stuff that we don't use every day (but which she occasionally raids). _Her stores_ are an area of shelving I set up for her right near the stairs, and which I filled up with food stuffs we use all the time. She's been using all the stuff I bought, and she has been replacing them in bulk. I'm so proud of her that she thinks of them as "her stores."


----------



## timmie

going to take a break and take stock and see what i am weak on. the girls and i are going through the pantry this weekend and start there. i know i need to add more water ,so i will be getting some gallons of water and we have a well on our place . will see what we need to do to get it up and running. and also will add more rain barrels.


----------



## musketjim

Blacksmith class was cancelled so I signed up for a wilderness medicine course. Pretty fortuitous. Looking thru seed catalogs looking for more plants for our Zone. Hardiness maps are kind of inconsistent. Typed in zip code on a few websites with the maps. Got everything from zone 2-4. Picked up The Road to Ruin by James Rickards was looking for a Peter Schiff book, but same concept. Piggy bank was full so rolled all of it and put in safe to start over again, quite a haul. Like having cash on hand.


----------



## Caribou

Jim, 
Here is a link to a seed company in Haines. They will ask you what area you are in before they take your order.

http://www.foundroot.com/cart/


----------



## Tacitus

Finally got that water I said I was going to get 7 days ago. Now I just have to sneak them into the house. (Regulars may remember that my wife is an anti-clutter "pitcher." We have a tacit but real agreement: I get to keep what I can sneak into the house, and if I'm successful, she doesn't have to experience what I will call "clutter-angst" when she catches me.)


----------



## timmie

hubby and i plan to buy a wood splitter and new wood heater/stove this year.also am going to get a berkley water fil tration and a have our well ckecked out. we are not getting any younger .lol so we'll try to make it as easy as possible for us.


----------



## Caribou

Amazon has TP on sale, I plan to stock up.

https://www.amazon.com/Barack-Obama-Toilet-Paper-3-Pack/dp/B008D36BLS


----------



## jimLE

i remembered a gift card i have.in which it still had 17.65 on it..so i stopped at wal mart,and got me 2..1/2 gallon jugs of lamp oil today..so i now have one more gallon to what i already have...


----------



## terri9630

We got stuck in this beautiful place this last weekend and hubby decided to buy that old jeep we were looking at. It's a 93 in great shape for $4500. It's now sitting in the driveway. It's dark out so no pictures. Yet....


----------



## phideaux

Vacuum sealed another 10 quart jars of sugar today..

Next I gotta seal some more white beans..


They're so pretty all lined up .



Jim


----------



## Tacitus

I will have water _supply_ issues in a serious emergency, and I haven't figured out the supply side yet. But, an easier problem to solve is _filtering/purifying_ the water I can get to.

So, I picked up some backup filters for my Berkey.

Also, one of those temporary bathtub bags that holds 100 gallons that can be filled up in an emergency.

Also, I stocked up on a couple over-the-counter meds the family uses.


----------



## AmishHeart

I filled a shopping cart with whole chickens this morning at 57 cents a lb. Have been cooking chickens all day. Also for the dehydrator, Roma tomatoes at 50 cents a lb, same for zucchini, and some apples for 88 cents a lb. Loaded with tomatoes right now, another load tomorrow, and then I'll get to the rest.
​


----------



## SouthCentralUS

That bare spot in my working pantry was really making me nervous, so I brought in some things from the deep pantry to cover it. I feel better now. The deep pantry will be replenished from the garden this canning season.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I got a new Buck knife set for $15.00 and gave one of them to my oldest boy. We also got some more dehydrated camping meals, just in case.


----------



## Genevieve

Heater,new head lights and wipers for one of the deuce and halfs


----------



## musketjim

Plugged a gap in my preps that I had overlooked. Furnace went down at about -10. Repairman showed up right away and fixed everything with no problems, but we had to turn off the house water supply. I have 58 gals set aside, but it's in frozen gal. jugs. Only about 3-4 gals. readily available. Now have larger containers filled 19 gals. so a total of about 25 gals. available while the rest would start thawing out if necessary.


----------



## musketjim

Absolutely brutal trip into BOL and out yesterday. Trail threw just about everything at me. Overflow, thigh deep snow drifts and new snowfall. Only thing missing was high wind, only threw a low wind at me. A trip that normally takes about 6-7 hours took 9 1/2. Glad my sled and backpack was light. Knew the trail from the main trail to our cabin would be terrible since I hadn't been there since Thanksgiving. Recovered pretty well today, hardly sore. Saved a bit of cash today in the beat up section, a lot of tuna and vegetables. Bought a Kimber pepper blaster II. Another non lethal option. I've got a few. .


----------



## HardCider

While we have a deep well with a hand pump out at the farm, we put up gutters on the big barn roof. Now need to pick up a couple of one thousand gallon tanks for our rainwater catchment system as well. Now time to expand raised garden beds to get ready for spring


----------



## terri9630

HardCider said:


> While we have a deep well with a hand pump out at the farm, we put up gutters on the big barn roof. Now need to pick up a couple of one thousand gallon tanks for our rainwater catchment system as well. Now time to expand raised garden beds to get ready for spring


How deep is "deep" and what type of pump do you have?


----------



## hellrazor762

30 gallons gasoline with stabilizer. And just bought a water cooler or "bubbler" as my wife calls it with 4 5gallon jugs.


----------



## musketjim

Had Wilderness Medicine Course all day today. A lot of great info. Bought a couple dehydrated meals from a different manufacturer to try them out. New base layer running top. Kind of spendy and picked up a new blacksmithing bbok.


----------



## Tacitus

Got some water backpacks.









I've mentioned I have water supply issues where I live. In addition to storage, and rain water collection, my supply plan also includes transporting water from a nearby pond with undrinkable green water. I will transport it to the house, and filter/purify it. My theory is that disgusting water is still water, and it can be processed to drink.

There is a spring a couple miles away, but as wonderful as that water would be, that would be a long and risky haul.


----------



## Flight1630

AdmiralD7S said:


> Wife and I have been eyeballing houses for a year or so now, but haven't found what we're looking for (at least not within our budget). Earlier today, sellers accepted our offer for 11 acres of land (8 corn field, 3 immature woods). We close in March and hope to start building our house in Spring 2018.


Nice. I'm sure you can't wait to move


----------



## tsrwivey

AdmiralD7S said:


> Wife and I have been eyeballing houses for a year or so now, but haven't found what we're looking for (at least not within our budget). Earlier today, sellers accepted our offer for 11 acres of land (8 corn field, 3 immature woods). We close in March and hope to start building our house in Spring 2018.


artydance: Congradulations!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

AdmiralD7S said:


> Thanks for the kind words, everyone! We're definitely looking forward to getting away from our starter house!


Congrats! Can't wait hear what you do with the property!


----------



## musketjim

AdmiralD7S said:


> Wife and I have been eyeballing houses for a year or so now, but haven't found what we're looking for (at least not within our budget). Earlier today, sellers accepted our offer for 11 acres of land (8 corn field, 3 immature woods). We close in March and hope to start building our house in Spring 2018.


Congrats and what a great adventure it will be. Our BOL sure has been. Keep us posted.


----------



## musketjim

Brought in a lot of wood from outside and loaded up wood box in garage and here in house. Cold snap coming this weekend.


----------



## readytogo

Pray that God gives you plenty of water and great corn.Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr is to cold.


----------



## musketjim

Registered on QRZ.com to start studying for my HAM license. I'll actually start studying in a couple weeks after my race.


----------



## Flight1630

musketjim said:


> Registered on QRZ.com to start studying for my HAM license. I'll actually start studying in a couple weeks after my race.


Good for you and good luck on your race.


----------



## AmishHeart

Making tomato powder from a ton of tomatoes I dehydrated. Finished making 4 more pints of butter. 
Spent the day at our local gun show and then the Rattlesnake Museum with the grandkids.


----------



## timmie

severe weather preparedness sales tax holiday is set for feb.24-26. gonna get some plywood and a feww more things like batteries and candles.


----------



## timmie

i had the flu a couple weeks ago .while i was getting over it i had some time to think and reflect on some things. any way hubby and i bought a camper about 4 years ago. it needed some work but our life got put on the fast track . we have decided to take our life back we love the great outdoors ,hunting ,fishing and just enjoying the great outdoors. so with that in mind since i can't just slam on brakes we hired a friend to fix up the camper and in the meantime take our life back. i get to retire in 16 months[hopefully] by that time at least we can do some of the things we enjoy.


----------



## timmie

*pros and cons*

friend called last night and said he had about 39 sheets of pressed board given to him and he could use that on the floor of our camper. if it gets wet it will bulk and fall apart. i personally don't like that stuff but as i said it was free. now do i go with free or buy plywood? any comments are much appreciated.


----------



## AmishHeart

Nope. Buy the plywood. If you have any type of leak, you're going to have a mess and will have to tear it up.
Looking at our trailer, I wouldn't use it on the floor, but if I were redoing the wood things off the floor, like the chair backs to the kitchenette chairs, or the wood under the bunk bed mattress, or a kitchen inner shelf...I would use it there.


----------



## Caribou

I'd paint all six sides and use it. The price is right. My local dump has a spot to pick up free paint.

After the floor is down put in linoleum for your finish floor and to protect the underlayment.


----------



## jimLE

i agree with amishheart.use it where it wont get wet.and use treated plywood for the flooring..no since in inviting murphy's law to step in.


----------



## Viking

I've repaired floors where pressed board, wafer board type stuff was used and I have even used it on a shed for siding and have it on our chicken coop, NEVER AGAIN!!! Even though the siding was well covered with paint, it absorbed moisture from the air and swelled up 1/8" to a 1/4" and in the middle of winter it got mildew all over the inside. I'm surprised that no one fell through the floor in my friends house trailer while sitting on the toilet, after I pulled the toilet up I could pull pieces of the floor off with no effort at all. Good grades of plywood can take soaking many times before delaminating and I've had some pieces of plywood laying on the ground for years that have never delaminated, the wood has rotted but the glue joints have never come apart.


----------



## timmie

thanks for your comments. i ,too, think i will go with plywood,and if he wants to use it on something else ,fine.


----------



## HardCider

terri9630 said:


> How deep is "deep" and what type of pump do you have?


well is 190 ft deep. Deep for our location but probably not all that deep considering the wells out west. We opted for a Bison hand pump


----------



## terri9630

HardCider said:


> well is 190 ft deep. Deep for our location but probably not all that deep considering the wells out west. We opted for a Bison hand pump


Darn. I was hoping deep meant _deep_. Our well is 400ft. I think we may end up with solar.


----------



## timmie

*valentine*

normally i really don't care for this day ,but today hubby surprised me with a yellow rose bush and a card. the rose bush i can look at year after year.


----------



## terri9630

timmie said:


> normally i really don't care for this day ,but today hubby surprised me with a yellow rose bush and a card. the rose bush i can look at year after year.


Wish my surprise was that nice. My oldest called from college and said her car wouldn't start. I drove the 70 miles there and after calling every auto parts store in town only to find out that a battery for a bug really is $200 the car was fixed. Went to Chick fa lay for lunch where the manager gave me a free small milkshake and a stuffed cow because "I looked bummed". Lunch was delicious!!


----------



## AmishHeart

Survived a Valentine's Day junk food fest with the 2 to 6 year old crowd today. Boy, that red frosting on the cookies and cakes will be on their faces till kingdom come. 
Husband brought home flowers and candy. We are going out for pub food. Grandkids are going, too. They enjoy the fried pickle appetizers.


----------



## jimLE

i'm now up to,10 oil lamps.in which 2 are the mini/minutre oil lamps.1 is a wall mount oil lamp.the rest are regular/full size oil lamps..i love my oil lamps..one of the regular size lamps needs a hurricane shade,but other then that.it's up to par.the wall mount oil lamp is up to full par.and that includes it'll hold oil..i do need to add something reflective to the back thoe,so it'll reflect light plenty good.might just spray paint it with silver color paint.or add foil to it..


----------



## IceFire

Made arrangements to buy a LaMancha/Nubian buckling. (Mom is LaMancha, Dad is Nubian.) He (and his twin sister, who's already spoken for)will stay with mom the next6-8 weeks, and will be ready for pickup mid-April. Come fall, he'll be old enough to "service" my LaMancha doe.


----------



## terri9630

We had 9 kids born this month. 2 boar does for my daughter to show, 1 boar buckling thats going to be added to the herd, 3 La Mancha does already sold, 2 La Mancha bucklings already sold and one more La Mancha buckling left to sell or band for the freezer. Guess who's buying a milking machine with the "baby money". artydance:. Of course I have to wait until all but 1 are weaned... His momma is going with him.


----------



## chaosjourney

The kids came down with strep last week and the youngest (8) managed to be the first in our family to ever get scarlet fever. My wife, a very new prepper, was able to witness how great it is when necessities are all stored for such times. We even used up the box of Pedialyte she made fun of me for buying before winter hit. We used this minor shtf moment to test our prepping and were surprised that we did not need to make any emergency runs to the store for anything. The kids are all doing well now and rebuilding strength. My wife has been diffusing thieves oils nonstop for 3 days now and it was warm enough to have all the windows open today. Wondrous.


----------



## musketjim

My 100 mile race went well, brutal trail conditions but I finished strong. Now time to hit the bike again, I hate running. Start training for 3 bike events this year then the Chilkoot Trail.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up some gear and Mountain House at a deep discount at a local sports store. Wandered in on their birthday bash looking for something else. Nice score.artydance: Another winter storm tonite so will have to snow blow and shovel. After I try my new skis


----------



## timmie

picked up 7 sheets of plywood to re-floor our camper. also bought a couple of flashlights and some batteries . next on the list is some kind of vinyl flooring because i don't like carpet. i can always find some rugs at a yard sale or make my own. and besides where we like to camp it will be a lot of red clay and wet.


----------



## HardCider

Built a 4x40 ft raised bed yesterday and today and broad forked the base. It's set up along the southern exposure of our big metal barn for a great little micro climate. Next I'll set the 10 ft 4x4's down the center and attach metal hog panels for an 8 ft high vertical garden bed. Once I fill it with my compost piles and mulch all around that one I plan to build a row of three 4x10 ft raised beds in front of the long vertical bed. Maybe this fall I'll build one last set of three more raised beds and that should hold me. Finished the main front gate tonight. Now that I have all my fruit trees pruned I need to top dress and mulch around those. Replaced all my rifle and shotgun slings with para cord slings and ordered 3 para cord belts that can adjust to my shrinking waist line. I'm down 22 pounds this month on top of the 10 pounds the month before.
I can't believe how much better I feel already. 30- 40 more pounds and I'll be a lean mean farming machine


----------



## tsrwivey

timmie said:


> picked up 7 sheets of plywood to re-floor our camper. also bought a couple of flashlights and some batteries . next on the list is some kind of vinyl flooring because i don't like carpet. i can always find some rugs at a yard sale or make my own. and besides where we like to camp it will be a lot of red clay and wet.


We found some cheap sheet vinyl that looks like wide board wood flooring, textured, & it's cushiony! Look around for it.


----------



## Tacitus

Picked up some Mountain House freeze dried food. Just a little. Good for camping...or whatever comes our way.


----------



## musketjim

With my endurance training over for now it's time to hit heavy iron again getting ready for a lot of work at BOL. So I picked up new supplements to help me with the strength and size aspect. A new sup I'm trying for fun is Fire Cider. I'll try making my own when this jug runs out. Gym just opened a Ninja Warrior area so I started messing with that as I've always been impressed with those folks. Very tough for an old guy. Picked up Liberators by James Wesley Rawles.


----------



## timmie

was not planning on having a big garden this year but with the politics going on maybe i had better rethink that. what say you?


----------



## terri9630

We are making our garden and food storage areas bigger.


----------



## musketjim

An accidental prep today, had to put my last old war horse to sleep after 14 fantastic years. Just bought a huge supply of dog food and biscuits for both my dogs, now with just 1 my supply doubled. It's all grain free top of the line food so my little girl is well taken care of for awhile.


----------



## Geeky_Gort

*never know what you'll find on the clearance aisle*

Randomly walking the clearance aisle at walmart and found water purification tabs. Picked up the last package they had.


----------



## musketjim

Spent the day playing and sledding in the snow with my puppies and grandkids. A real fun time with exercise.:surrender:


----------



## jimLE

i got some outside work done yesterday,including mowing..seeing how it was warm enough and sunny for that.good thing i did.on account a cool front blew in between 4 and 5 pm..also got some house cleaning done.brought mom home from the hospital,seeing how she ended up with a dislocated shoulder,in which she had surgery on last month.


----------



## recon-1

Mowing already? Looks like we are about to get popped on Tuesday for around 12-18 inches of snow!


----------



## Flight1630

Well I'm a little bit closer to having my BOB ready. Only buying a few things at a time. Once done I will reveal the contents to PC forum and doing the debait on what I should have done differently lol


----------



## musketjim

Spent a lot in town today, but almost all on food. We shop a lot in the produce section, locally grown, and organic which is becoming easier to find. I'm not a food snob so I buy my share of processed food. I'm just a lunch pail guy who tries to eat as good as possible. More TP and some bottled water. Larder is well stocked now. Added three more gals. to water storage beside what we bought. Downloaded Reuters on my Roku, interested to see what all this channel has to say. Been watching emergency trach. and tension pneumothorax on You Tube. I learned at my Wilderness Med. class that those procedures were there. Had no idea.


----------



## jimLE

Mowing already? Looks like we are about to get popped on Tuesday for around 12-18 inches of snow!

we have mild winters here,compared to some,if not most.last winter,and this winter alike.were so mild.alot of grass and weeds stayed green.and yes they grew like weeds..lol..aint going to weedeat yet.on account the easter egg hunt will take place here..


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I added some books to the shelves last night. I got some on blacksmithing and survival skills.


----------



## tsrwivey

AdmiralD7S said:


> We closed on the property tonight! We're still planning on actually building in 2018, but might spend some time this summer cleaning the junk trees/brush out of the woods. Definitely excited!


Congratulations!!! :woohoo: There's a lot you can do before you actually build. Get your water & electric out there if it's not already & move you a small camper out there. Trust me, it makes being out there a lot less hassle.

One thing I wish we had done is map out how much sun different parts of the yard gets.


----------



## Viking

tsrwivey said:


> Congratulations!!! :woohoo: There's a lot you can do before you actually build. Get your water & electric out there if it's not already & move you a small camper out there. Trust me, it makes being out there a lot less hassle.
> 
> One thing I wish we had done is map out how much sun different parts of the yard gets.


That's why we bought our property, it faces due South with just low hills to the East and West, works out great for a long sunny day.


----------



## musketjim

Bought some multivitamins and anbesol today in beat up aisle.


----------



## musketjim

Almost forgot, when we purchase our new propane stove for BOL, wife also wants to upgrade to a propane range top for house as long as they can get it all piped etc.. :cheers:We should have done it years ago. Also hoping to get a new granite countertop. Fingers crossed on that one.


----------



## timmie

Local store has bleach for a dollar a gallon. Gonna get some. It is today only sale.


----------



## musketjim

My son gave me a Prepara Power Plant. It's a little hydroponic set up he wasn't going to use. So I bought some chive and cilantro seeds. Not sure which I'll try first. He doesn't have the liquid booster that came with it so I'll mix up some Miracle-Gro and see how that does. Also bought a pack of Blue Pod Pea and sunflower seeds to add to my seeds for this year.


----------



## JayJay

musketjim said:


> My son gave me a Prepara Power Plant. It's a little hydroponic set up he wasn't going to use. So I bought some chive and cilantro seeds. Not sure which I'll try first. He doesn't have the liquid booster that came with it so I'll mix up some Miracle-Gro and see how that does. Also bought a pack of Blue Pod Pea and sunflower seeds to add to my seeds for this year.


Were you aware that cilantro filters metals from water(like in a water pitcher), but if used in cooking, filters metals from the blood??

I use in lots of dishes as it has no taste.
Chili, spaghetti sauce, a simple skillet ham/peas/garlic/onion/pasta dish I love , meatloaf, cold pasta salad, and many other dishes.

I keep Cilantro in storage with my herbs and spices in sealed mason jars.


----------



## phideaux

My wife tested "overload " on iron in her system.

Iron , collects in joints, 
Not good for RA.

So a herbalists told her to put a full bunch of fresh cilantro , and a cup of tomato juice in a blender and drink I every day.
He said it acted like a magnet to heavy metals and then her system could flush it out.

She did and it did relieve her joint paint a lot, after 2 weeks.



Jim


----------



## chaosjourney

We just took our house off the market while we make repairs from recent storm damage. We took a discouraging insurance check and turned it into something wonderful by buying some roofing tools (air nail gun, extra 50 feet of hose and another nice ladder) and roofing materials. The funds paid out by the insurance company for two portions of new roofing paid for a whole new lifetime diy roof and we will have roofing tools leftover to add to the collection. Adding a little roofing to my skill set is a positive as well. Hope to get the house back on the market soon and still expect to break ground on our new place this summer.


----------



## musketjim

Bought some liquid fertilizer specifically for hydroponics as well as some corn seed designed for interior Ak. Picked up a lot of steaks and corn beef at an exceptional price. Made me think how blessed America is. Racks and racks of beef, grass fed angus, organic or natural or regular, natural, bison. Same with chicken, organic or natural or regular. Remember seeing videos of Russia back in the 80's with empty shelves. I catch myself taking it for granted on occasion. Glad I prep for hard times.


----------



## timmie

got some new tires on our camper. so hope to get it to the farm this week so we can start ripping out the floor and replacing it.


----------



## terri9630

musketjim said:


> Bought some liquid fertilizer specifically for hydroponics as well as some corn seed designed for interior Ak. Picked up a lot of steaks and corn beef at an exceptional price. Made me think how blessed America is. Racks and racks of beef, grass fed angus, organic or natural or regular, natural, bison. Same with chicken, organic or natural or regular. Remember seeing videos of Russia back in the 80's with empty shelves. I catch myself taking it for granted on occasion. Glad I prep for hard times.


I often look up info on Venezuela just so I can keep motivated.


----------



## musketjim

Bought a couple items from Duluth Trading. A pair of super sweat pants and the game Close the Box for 4 people.


----------



## musketjim

Stopped at REI to use my dividend and wandered into a used gear sale. Finally got a stainless steel water bottle for BOB also new bike seat and backpack. Also some more water bottles for our Chilkoot Trail trip.


----------



## jimLE

musketjim said:


> Bought a couple items from Duluth Trading. A pair of super sweat pants and the game Close the Box for 4 people.


Are they good as they say,they are? On account I've been thinking of getting some pants from them.


----------



## phideaux

$22 -$25 for a pair of under drawers is out of my range,

They don't (or shouldn't ) even make a fashion statement.




Jim:scratch


----------



## JayJay

terri9630 said:


> I often look up info on Venezuela just so I can keep motivated.


One need not look that far-----Manitoba, Canada....
just had an event that left parents crying...'my kids are hungry!!'...the blizzard prevented the train delivery for a week...they never heard of air drops??


----------



## terri9630

JayJay said:


> One need not look that far-----Manitoba, Canada....
> just had an event that left parents crying...'my kids are hungry!!'...the blizzard prevented the train delivery for a week...they never heard of air drops??


That's a bit closer but not by to much. Perhaps the parents who were hollering will realize that they live in blizzard country and have enough food to outlast a storm BEFORE it hits.


----------



## jimLE

yeah caribou..i figured their over priced.but yet,some items are worth the lil bit of extra money.but yet,only if it's needed..and last longer then some/most others..


----------



## mojo4

So I have been wrestling with long term water supplies. I can't drill a well and storing enough water for several months is difficult for my space. Not enough room inside and if left outside it will definitely freeze solid! I saw an article about warka water. It's a bamboo frame with mesh inside for moisture condensation and collection. According to the article I read it collected around 25 to 50 gallons a day. I couldn't find any design blueprints or plans. Does anyone know anything about it or if the design is available anywhere?


----------



## Flight1630

mojo4 said:


> So I have been wrestling with long term water supplies. I can't drill a well and storing enough water for several months is difficult for my space. Not enough room inside and if left outside it will definitely freeze solid! I saw an article about warka water. It's a bamboo frame with mesh inside for moisture condensation and collection. According to the article I read it collected around 25 to 50 gallons a day. I couldn't find any design blueprints or plans. Does anyone know anything about it or if the design is available anywhere?


Don't know if this link will help. http://www.warkawater.org/design


----------



## Flight1630

This might help also http://inhabitat.com/warka-water-to...from-thin-air-wins-world-design-impact-prize/


----------



## terri9630

That's interesting. Won't work here as there is no rain, fog or dew to harvest but would be worth a try where there is ran, fog or dew.


----------



## Viking

terri9630 said:


> That's interesting. Won't work here as there is no rain, fog or dew to harvest but would be worth a try where there is ran, fog or dew.


There may be far more moisture in your area than you think, in our travels looking for gold in Northern Nevada we drove through a small canyon in the Eugene Mountains and along side of the road we saw a condenser made of corrugated metal mounted over a collection tank set up by a Nevada bird hunters association, chucker hunters to be specific. The air out there in the desert mountains is very dry but overnight there is enough moisture to be collected, it sure gave me some ideas to think about for alternative water supplies.


----------



## terri9630

Viking said:


> There may be far more moisture in your area than you think, in our travels looking for gold in Northern Nevada we drove through a small canyon in the Eugene Mountains and along side of the road we saw a condenser made of corrugated metal mounted over a collection tank set up by a Nevada bird hunters association, chucker hunters to be specific. The air out there in the desert mountains is very dry but overnight there is enough moisture to be collected, it sure gave me some ideas to think about for alternative water supplies.


During monsoon season there is. Today our humidity was 15%. On a overcast day. On a clear day it gets to 5-8%. Now I'm curious, it's supposed to be overcast again tomorrow, I'll run the de humidifier and see what I get.


----------



## IceFire

Picked up a goat buckling today. when he matures, he'll be the stud for my doe.


----------



## musketjim

Went to Home Show this weekend and picked up a couple new 6v batteries to upgrade BOL system. Expensive but saved a few bucks.:cheers: Rotated fuel reserves getting ready to start filling boat. Made mozzarella last nite. Not doing ricotta this time with the whey, not enough cheese recovered to make it worth it. Did it once before. Mixing the whey with the puppies food she scarfs it right up. Went to an ice fishing derby today with grandkids, they went mainly to play with other kids on lake and I went to just hang out with the puppy. But won a couple drawings for 2 new fishing poles.artydance:


----------



## headhunter

I managed to reload a few .357s and then took up a chore I've been putting off. About a month ago I was on my merry way reloading some .223s. After the 1st box I realized that there was a bulge on the shoulder. These weren't the 1st .223s I've reloaded and the 1st batch had no problem, these did. I guess I started reloading in '70 so I thought I might know something about it. There are a few firearms that have never had a factory shell in them. Usually I full length resize and, yeah, I've other small base dies. My old dies , one raised the ram and screwed the die in until it touched and lowered the ram and then backed the die up a turn (RCBS even included a cardboard round as a gauge) and then we were "off to the races". The new dies came with directions, can you imagine that? They said you were to raise the ram, screw the die in until it made contact, lower the ram , and then screw the die in another full turn for the best alignment of ram and die. After resizing, I took special care when trimming the inside and out side of the case mouths (a second time) and the problem was gone. Pulling the bullets, reclaiming the powder, and resizing the cases I lost only three things: a little time, a few primers, and a little pride.
I also emptied and refilled a couple of water jugs.


----------



## timmie

hubby planted 2 pomegranite trees,3 crepe myrtles, 4 dogwood today, along with 12 tomato plants.


----------



## musketjim

Sorry I meant 12v batteries not 6v.


----------



## timmie

got one of those round wood stacker things for free today. friend struck again, it's really rusty but nothing a good sanding and a paint job won't fix.


----------



## musketjim

Got bids this week for propane install so we can upgrade to a propane range top, and also to drop 4 problem trees I don't feel comfortable doing so we can enlarge garden area and get a greenhouse. Full speed ahead with all projects trees in 2 weeks and propane as soon as snow melts.


----------



## readytogo

Goodwill today ;pair of Adidas shoes ,SSteel pot lid ,cooking book, bamboo back scratcher ,SSteel bowl and a flashlight; total $20.00.


----------



## musketjim

Depressing day, checked all the gas cooktops we could find and the only one that didn't require electricity to operate was Unique brand, but you can't use a downdraft on it so it's a no-go on a propane top. Wife wants a downdraft and I want off-grid capabilities. Can't have everything I guess.:surrender: Picked up new batteries today and put sta-bil in new fuel to start putting in boat in a couple weeks. Cleaning my cap and ball .44 after movies tonite. Date nite, I picked this time. Assassins Creed. Good fighting movie I hope. .


----------



## timmie

*score*

i got 13 and 1/2 dozen mason jars for 40.00 and the laDY THRU IN A PRESSURE AND WATERBATH CANNER.


----------



## Pessimistic2

*Thrift stores*



readytogo said:


> Goodwill today ;pair of Adidas shoes ,SSteel pot lid ,cooking book, bamboo back scratcher ,SSteel bowl and a flashlight; total $20.00.


You got it....best place in the country to shop for a whole lot of things! Thrift stores, pawn shops, flea markets, yard/garage sales, church sales!!!! It is flat amazing some of the stuff you find! I don't care WHAT your annual income is, nothing beats "bargain basement prices" -- and 90% of the time, whatever you get "works like new." You will likely have to purchase most major equipment "new" for your retreat (not many GOOD major items, like solar units, 2500 gal fuel bladders,etc., to be found at thrift stores!), but for the smaller items where "used/works" is just as good as new, you can't beat the thrift stores, garage sales, etc. I just replaced the washer/dryer in the "back trailer" for the bounty hunter, paid $25 each at the Salvation Army Thrift Store. Yeah, they are probably 6-8 years old, but if you bought them NEW it would've run $800+.....(and they work perfectly), kinda a no-brainer, I would think.


----------



## Tacitus

Not in panic mode yet, but all this North Korea stuff got me motivated a bit.

A case of LDS flour:









And a case of these:








...which are supposed to do this:


----------



## musketjim

Trees dropped today, they did a great job. Start bucking pretty soon. Taking wilderness medicinal plant certification class thru the Grow your own groceries network with Marjory Wildcraft. artydance:Only able to take the last blacksmithing class of the season in a couple weeks. Bought new pack frame for training and hunting, old pack frame is getting bent up pretty bad from the weights in the gym I strap to it. Made a deal with a friend for some older solar panels he has along with pole and mount which will increase our solar output at BOL to go along with our new batteries.


----------



## terri9630

We had 9 baby rabbits born yesterday. Mmmmm. Fried rabbit right after the fair.


----------



## musketjim

Finally cleaned my pistol and decided since I had the stuff out looked over and wiped down my .410. It's a double barrel muzzleloader. Advantage of interior Alaska is dry climate, it's been awhile since I've used them and just a light dusting of corrosion. I'll clean my other 2 rifles later. Shoveled heavy snow away from house, glad I work out it was still tough. Signed up for apple tree grafting class. Been trying to get into that class for the last couple years. Patience final paid off.


----------



## tsrwivey

musketjim said:


> Depressing day, checked all the gas cooktops we could find and the only one that didn't require electricity to operate was Unique brand, but you can't use a downdraft on it so it's a no-go on a propane top. Wife wants a downdraft and I want off-grid capabilities. Can't have everything I guess.:surrender: Picked up new batteries today and put sta-bil in new fuel to start putting in boat in a couple weeks. Cleaning my cap and ball .44 after movies tonite. Date nite, I picked this time. Assassins Creed. Good fighting movie I hope. .


We have a propane downdraft KitchenAid, it is electric start but you can start it with a lighter when the power is out. Maybe some of the others are the same?


----------



## terri9630

We have 19 more eggs in the incubator. Just candled them and 13 definitely fertile 1 possible and 5 that definitely weren't. Better than the last group. Those 7 chicks are growing like weeds.


----------



## AmishHeart

I have 18 Red eggs in, due Easter Sunday. Moved all the pullets out yesterday, and son just picked up 8 of the larger birds and 2 bantams I did't want. Those meat 
chickens are incredibly fat. 12 of them indoors still.


----------



## terri9630

AmishHeart said:


> I have 18 Red eggs in, due Easter Sunday. Moved all the pullets out yesterday, and son just picked up 8 of the larger birds and 2 bantams I did't want. Those meat
> chickens are incredibly fat. 12 of them indoors still.


It's amazing how fast those broilers grow. Not to mention how messy they are. Our birds have to be 8 was old at Fair time and the roos are usually pushing 10lbs with the hens around 8lbs.


----------



## timmie

*Score*

A friend I used to work with brought me 6 food grade buckets and promised me more.


----------



## musketjim

Purchased our new propane stove for BOL. The store is checking on whether they can do a remote install. Hope so, had my new woodstove put in professionally. They said the old one was put in well but there are some new safety features and codes that they brought the new one up to, so I'm hoping the same for our new stove. If it can burn me up or blow me up I prefer to have the pros install, especially out in the sticks. Dental exam and cleaning went well. My insurance pays for 2 preventative visits a year so I hit those religiously. Can't imagine a bad tooth or toothache post shtf, because I didn't take care when I could. 3 problem trees dropped need to start cutting up and burning brush in my garden. What does wood ash do to soil as far as PH? Girls are laying constantly now. Last winter the lights were enough to keep them laying all winter, but not this year. Now that the sun is out more even my old hens are laying again.


----------



## terri9630

musketjim said:


> Purchased our new propane stove for BOL. The store is checking on whether they can do a remote install. Hope so, had my new woodstove put in professionally. They said the old one was put in well but there are some new safety features and codes that they brought the new one up to, so I'm hoping the same for our new stove. If it can burn me up or blow me up I prefer to have the pros install, especially out in the sticks. Dental exam and cleaning went well. My insurance pays for 2 preventative visits a year so I hit those religiously. Can't imagine a bad tooth or toothache post shtf, because I didn't take care when I could. 3 problem trees dropped need to start cutting up and burning brush in my garden. What does wood ash do to soil as far as PH? Girls are laying constantly now. Last winter the lights were enough to keep them laying all winter, but not this year. Now that the sun is out more even my old hens are laying again.


Ashes make the soil more alkaline.


----------



## Grimm

musketjim said:


> Purchased our new propane stove for BOL. The store is checking on whether they can do a remote install. Hope so, had my new woodstove put in professionally. They said the old one was put in well but there are some new safety features and codes that they brought the new one up to, so I'm hoping the same for our new stove. If it can burn me up or blow me up I prefer to have the pros install, especially out in the sticks. Dental exam and cleaning went well. My insurance pays for 2 preventative visits a year so I hit those religiously. Can't imagine a bad tooth or toothache post shtf, because I didn't take care when I could. 3 problem trees dropped need to start cutting up and burning brush in my garden. What does wood ash do to soil as far as PH? Girls are laying constantly now. Last winter the lights were enough to keep them laying all winter, but not this year. Now that the sun is out more even my old hens are laying again.


Mix the wood ash with DE and sand for mite free chickens to dust bathe in.


----------



## musketjim

Bought a Shelter Logic portable greenhouse. Tired of cheaper ones that collapse or cause more problems than they're worth. Thot of building one but a permanent one raises property taxes. Thanx for the tips on woodash.


----------



## Geeky_Gort

Registered for two workshops by our local Cornell Cooperative Extension, one on wild edibles and one on home canning.


----------



## AmishHeart

Ground up all of the tomatoes I've been dehydrating all week. Have 2 qt sized jars full. Had 7 Rhode Island Reds hatch on Easter. Made for a fun afternoon. The next morning, I had 5 meat chickens go missing in the run. I found them later in a chicken tetris type thing. They found about 2 inch space behind the box in the run that was pushed up against the chainlink. One got stuck in there, and the others followed...totally suffocating the ones on the bottom 3 dead. The other two on the top are ok. Totally gross. Our son just filled up my incubator with silkie eggs. He's found a market for "cute mini" chickens.


----------



## timmie

bought 6 rasberry canes today . 4 red and 2 yellow.


----------



## timmie

got some wild roses today. got them in a bucket of water. hubby is going to plant them tomorrow on a place on our property that needs some sort of security.


----------



## SewingMachine

My wife picked up a $600 hydroponics tower for $100 bucks, used but in like new condition. (Divorce sale).

In a couple paychecks, I will set it up with a 100 watt solar panel that I can install on the condo deck, in a way that I can easily take it down.

She is starting seeds, mostly leafy greens, directly in the rock wool pods, and they are coming up well. Heirloom/ non hybrid so we can save the seeds.

Purchased another set of grow lights to add to the seed starter green house (it's a tiny 6 foot tall by 3 foot wide type we keep in front of the sliding doors for the deck).

Walked the local creek, and found some beds of wild leeks, and scouted out 20 or 30 wild plum trees, although I have no idea how many will be bearing fruit yet.

Going out mushroom hunting today, for morels. Found 7 large logs growing nice pheasant backs for salads. I need to get some maps and mark down locations, so I remember.

Bartered work doing some welding and repairs on utility trailers for game cleaning and smoking/dehydrating services.


----------



## tmttactical

SewingMachine said:


> My wife picked up a $600 hydroponics tower for $100 bucks, used but in like new condition. (Divorce sale).
> 
> In a couple paychecks, I will set it up with a 100 watt solar panel that I can install on the condo deck, in a way that I can easily take it down.
> 
> She is starting seeds, mostly leafy greens, directly in the rock wool pods, and they are coming up well. Heirloom/ non hybrid so we can save the seeds.
> 
> Purchased another set of grow lights to add to the seed starter green house (it's a tiny 6 foot tall by 3 foot wide type we keep in front of the sliding doors for the deck).
> 
> Walked the local creek, and found some beds of wild leeks, and scouted out 20 or 30 wild plum trees, although I have no idea how many will be bearing fruit yet.
> 
> Going out mushroom hunting today, for morels. Found 7 large logs growing nice pheasant backs for salads. I need to get some maps and mark down locations, so I remember.
> 
> Bartered work doing some welding and repairs on utility trailers for game cleaning and smoking/dehydrating services.


Thank you for the post. Please post a few pictures when you can. I am interesting in aquaponics but hydro is a very close cousin -- minus the fish.


----------



## SewingMachine

The seed starter green house.
https://postimage.io/


----------



## Flight1630

SewingMachine said:


> The seed starter green house.
> https://postimage.io/


Omg look at that floor it has a speck of dirt on it lol j/k


----------



## SewingMachine

The hydro tower. We also got boxes of liquid mix. I need to make a rack for the lights, but we can use it as is.


----------



## SewingMachine

Tomatoes and leeks. The leeks are weak no matter what we try. My Smidgiepoo likes to mix up seeds, so there will be surprise tomato types in there.


----------



## SewingMachine

Peppers, and flowers for the wife so she knows I love her and she forgives me for dropping my work clothes...wherever I take them off.


----------



## SewingMachine

The pods. We start the seeds right in them. These are all salad fixings. You have to take apart the tower to load them, you cant just drop them in, so it is good to get everything started, it takes timing. We need to work on it. I'm taking notes on what to start when.


----------



## SewingMachine

Fiddleheads and pheasant backs from walking the dog this morning. Also, the wall mounted cutter was expensive, but soooo worth it during canning season.


----------



## JayJay

Caribou said:


> Grow, or else!


So funny and similar to my attitude. "I saved you from that awful greenhouse, I watered you, fed you, trimmed you and you have exactly one month to prove you deserve that spot you're occupying....or I get the cutter or chain saw if it takes it and won't have to weed eat around you". 

I had two bradford pears in a spot nothing would grow. I gave them the speech after the first year (and added more bone meal) and they are gorgeous now.


----------



## Flight1630

JayJay said:


> I had two bradford pears in a spot nothing would grow. I gave them the speech after the first year (and added more bone meal) and they are gorgeous now.


How does bone meal work as a fertilizer?


----------



## musketjim

Corn has sprouted, finished home herbal medicine course, had blacksmithing class today made a pretty good towel rack. Went to our big outdoor show, bought a new kicker motor for our boat which will also go on our big raft so we can finally use it to its full potential. Bought 2 Israeli battle dressings and a Readyman personnel defense tool. Ordered some more food storage. I'm way behind on getting my other seeds started. Need to at least start some more this week.


----------



## JayJay

Flight1630 said:


> How does bone meal work as a fertilizer?


I use whatever I can find without traveling a zillion miles.

Blood meal adds nitrogen back to the soil. Nitrogen is the nutrient that fluctuates the most in soil. Many plants are heavy nitrogen feeders, too, like corn, tomatoes, squash, lettuce, cucumbers and cabbage.

Bone meal adds phosphorus and calcium to the soil. Unlike blood meal, bone meal won't burn your plants if you add too much.

My teachings from a earlier life before they outlawed this in Tn???
One strengthens the root when planted; one strengthens the stem and fruit system.


----------



## timmie

got 6 more brandywine tomato plants and 6 eggplants for our garden. hope to get strawberry plants this weekend. so much for a small garden.:surrender:


----------



## Flight1630

JayJay said:


> I use whatever I can find without traveling a zillion miles.
> 
> Blood meal adds nitrogen back to the soil. Nitrogen is the nutrient that fluctuates the most in soil. Many plants are heavy nitrogen feeders, too, like corn, tomatoes, squash, lettuce, cucumbers and cabbage.
> 
> Bone meal adds phosphorus and calcium to the soil. Unlike blood meal, bone meal won't burn your plants if you add too much.
> 
> My teachings from a earlier life before they outlawed this in Tn???
> One strengthens the root when planted; one strengthens the stem and fruit system.


Ok thanks just never heard of it before


----------



## tmttactical

JayJay said:


> I use whatever I can find without traveling a zillion miles.
> 
> Blood meal adds nitrogen back to the soil. Nitrogen is the nutrient that fluctuates the most in soil. Many plants are heavy nitrogen feeders, too, like corn, tomatoes, squash, lettuce, cucumbers and cabbage.
> 
> Bone meal adds phosphorus and calcium to the soil. Unlike blood meal, bone meal won't burn your plants if you add too much.
> 
> My teachings from a earlier life before they outlawed this in Tn???
> One strengthens the root when planted; one strengthens the stem and fruit system.


Okay, I will bite, why did TN outlaw it?


----------



## headhunter

Sunday was grandma's B- day.
#2 daughter showed up with the new boy friend. The new boyfriend brought his Rock River Arms MSR. Best trigger I have ever used on a MSA- bar none! New Vortec dot sight. I didn't like that. He sighted it in at 40 reasonably well , but it wouldn't hit paper at 100. First he shot it and then I shot three. I had to look on the reverse side of the target stand to see where they were striking. 9 inches high and 6 to the right. He didn't know what a click was worth. Oh s_it, so I dialed 20 down and 10 left. Fire one still not on target, so I doubled down - another 20 down and 10 left . Fired one, check target, 8 o'clock 6" from the X ring. Kid couldn't believe it, I told him ithe rest was then up to him. So, for the time being , I walk on water. Have never seen a dot like that, it is a green slash. At 40,I was only hitting the critical mass target with .357 5 for 6 couldn't figure it out . Switched to the .45 and home-brews went 8 for 8 at 40. After the 686, it felt good! Daughter and friend Abby both decided they liked .38s better than .357s. I can't figure how someone who shoots as little as #2 daughter shoots as well as she does.
Winter seemed to be hard on supplies so beginning to replace glues and taking a look at other fasteners (nails and screws). Over winter we seemed to put a dent into many things. Tomorrow it will be non-oxygenated fuel. We've had so much rain the 4-wheeler will start to get mired in mud right quick WO 4-wheel locked in. Even though the small JD tractor has 4-wheel drive she'll cut uo stuff too bad to get back into the trees. Getting down the 100 yd range there are two good sized puddles and the 40 yd target has a pool right at the back stop. Only one night with heavy mosquitos so far. The mail box had a bunch of para cord and picked up a few .22 cartridges. Started a new firearms safety class, 12 signed up, and 10 showed up. Grand daughter keeps growing and trying to guess what she'll need next winter is a puzzle. Grandma picked up another three jars of Vani-cream (my dry skin) and female necessities. The camper (24' travel trailer) is gone. So now we have the cabin (there is only one major obstacle between us and it-they call it the Mississippi. Can you guess which bridge is being replaced beginning this summer? At least we live in the country)


----------



## smaj100

hard to call this a prep, but we had all the goats on the farm blood tested for communicable diseases and they all came back negative. so we can ask a little higher price this year for the kids and the milk sales are good to proceed as well. did a little happy dance when we got the results in the mail.


----------



## JayJay

tmttactical said:


> Okay, I will bite, why did TN outlaw it?


Bone meal is animal bones.. powdered; blood meal is animal blood dried and powdered.
So....animals were eating it!!!! EWWW!!! I'm sure they eat worse.:dunno:

I apply mine under the soil or mulch really well, because I did lose it once to a neighborhood dog.
Rare find last fall..blood meal for $2 at WM...I was happy.


----------



## musketjim

Fired up chainsaws for the first time in a few months and started trimming trees that we had dropped awhile back. Found a gap in my preps, didn't have enough bar chain oil. Plenty of fuel tho. All my stuff is at BOL, I keep that well stocked as far as oil and fuel for the chainsaw that I leave there. Hard to maintain 2 locations, I need to develop a system to maintain max levels at both locations.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I got a couple of new preps in the work. I finally got the gardens going. It's been so long since I've been able to dig in the ground.


----------



## timmie

planted some more green beans and zipper peas. pulled weeds out of our rose garden . planted some pumpkins, watermelon ,canteloupe , and butternut squash. we also put some fertilize on our blueberry trees. and we caged some of our tomatoes.


----------



## terri9630

We hadn't started our garden yet and were a bit stressed about it. Turns out it was a good thing. The Temps the last few nights would have killed everything. My neighbor is having starting over. Our last frost is usually before tax day. Not this year!


----------



## musketjim

Had apple tree grafting class today, fueled and oiled boat to get it ready for next weekend. Last fire tonite to clear out brush from dropped trees.


----------



## Foreverautumn

terri9630 said:


> Turns out it was a good thing. The Temps the last few nights would have killed everything. My neighbor is having starting over. Our last frost is usually before tax day. Not this year!


Where's Al Gore when you need him? :dunno:


----------



## smaj100

most of the garden is in the ground, and luckily our temps have stabilized and no danger of frost. Bee hive is setup waiting for the bee's to arrive tomm or wed.


----------



## JayJay

terri9630 said:


> We hadn't started our garden yet and were a bit stressed about it. Turns out it was a good thing. The Temps the last few nights would have killed everything. My neighbor is having starting over. Our last frost is usually before tax day. Not this year!


With all the chemtrail spraying and weather engineering, we may as well trash our Farmer's Almanac.


----------



## zimmy

Hi folks, Zimmy here, I received some HeathKit radio equipment on a trade the other day, I have no idea if they work but I see no problem repairing them if they don't. Usually the capacitors dry up over the years, and or some of the tubes are bad, or possibly who ever assembled the kit did shoddy work, at any rate, once I locate the manuals for it I can do some testing. I'm so far behind in my projects I can only hope that these work the first time I bring them up on the variac. Not sent from my smart phone because I don't have one.


----------



## musketjim

First trip to BOL. Raised beds dirt turned over, plastic covers put on to warm dirt. Garden tilled new yard tilled and grass seed planted and fertilized. Puppy had a blast being a puppy swimming, mudding etc. She ate a few squirrels. It was nice putting lead down range again. Ordered plants from our friend and will plant next week. Potatoes will go in next week also.


----------



## musketjim

Forgot to mention that we also took up some of our newly received food preps. We use Thrive, wife likes cooking with it. Gets used a lot there. Got our plants from friends greenhouse. Pickling cukes, zuchinni, peppers, cherry tomatoes and some regular tomatoes. Going up this weekend, friends will already be there. Always more fun in groups


----------



## musketjim

Worked on our new Shelter Logic greenhouse, worst directions ever. 2hrs. for 2 people WRONG. Took almost that long to separate all the screws and frame pipes. After getting some of it together, had to backtrack it apart to get front and back tarps on. Ugh, glad when it's all done, should be tomorrow. New puppy got one of our chickens which is the bad news, but she didn't kill it which is the good news.:dunno: She's a Golden Retriever with a pretty soft mouth for a puppy. Chickens neck is a little raw so I separated her from the rest until she heals. But she's still laying. I'll keep working with her to differentiate between grouse and chickens which my 2 warhorses were so good at. Still miss them a lot. We had a good run.


----------



## hiwall

I had gotten rid of all my fishing equipment quite some ago. But now we might be moving much closer to some lakes so today I bought some back. At a yard sale for the sum of $2 I got the ultimate fishing outfit..The popeil pocket fisherman!


----------



## Flight1630

hiwall said:


> I had gotten rid of all my fishing equipment quite some ago. But now we might be moving much closer to some lakes so today I bought some back. At a yard sale for the sum of $2 I got the ultimate fishing outfit..The popeil pocket fisherman!


I admit I had to look it up what is a popeil pocket fisherman was the it was like OMG I remember what was because I had one as a kid.


----------



## AmishHeart

Unpacking some of mom's old stuff. Three crocks that were originally from the earlier part of 1900. I had thrown those in from the mess I called packing her (while she was doped up on drugs and coming down...and no help whatsoever). Anyway, found out that they were Grandmas. So I assumed for fermenting, but found out last night they were for meat, put in the basement, and covered with a layer of lard. They have a place of honor in our dining room now. Am looking for the depression era glass butter churner. Have about 20 or so boxes to go through today. Mom had alot of interesting stuff. Too bad we only took a tiny portion of it, and I didn't have time to go through it all. The other stuff in California was sold yesterday.


----------



## musketjim

Bought some new boots to start training for our trip in July. Finally finished green house. Start planting tomorrow, still ahead of schedule. Plants all in at BOL, unfortunately I forgot to throw the plastic over our hoops. It'll be a couple weeks before we get back up there. Hope it stays warm enough.:dunno: Caught a great sale on some supplements I've been wanting to try over the summer. Chicken almost healed enough to go back in with the rest.


----------



## cqp33

I have 36 tomato plants in, 12 pepper, onions, garlic, cabbage and cauliflower.
planted okra, yellow squash and zuchinni.

still need to put in corn, sunflowers, melons and green beans. 

Fruit trees are doing much better this year, we have cows now and the fence is right next to the orchard, well across the driveway and this seems to be keeping the deer from picking off the new growth on the trees. Planted 5 more blueberry bushes, 2 grape vines, 3 more apple trees, 2 more pears and a sweet cherry.

we also purchased a freeze dryer from Harvest Right, should have it soon so it'll get a workout and a lot of 'test driving' this year. Had the money so we decided on getting it. We have 3 freezers full of meat from cows and pigs we raised so having the freeze dryer will come in handy we think.


----------



## jimLE

i've started my next months primary shopping list,for the month..on account i'll be cooking up,and canning some chicken soup.mom asked about beans n spam.so i'll be canning that as well..seeing how she loves my home canned beans n spam..gonna try my hand at beef stew again,seeing how my first try at that,failed some how.


----------



## musketjim

2 new lilacs and 4 Saskatoons planted. Corn planted and carrots planted in greenhouse. Picked up some plants from local greenhouse to plant tomorrow along with potatoes. Got squash, jalapenos, pickling cukes. All this planted at BIL. Really worried about plants at BOL it's been cold and wet here. Probably worse up there. Kicking myself in the buttocks for forgetting to put plastic on.


----------



## terri9630

Caribou said:


> Two plum trees, 2 pear trees, and 3 cherry trees planted. Lost one cherry plum tree from last year.


 Those can survive up there? I'm surprised.


----------



## terri9630

Caribou said:


> We'll find out. Got eight apple trees last year and three cherries this year from a friend of mine with an orchard down the road about half an hour. This years plums and pears came from a local nursery. All of last years trees survived -30F except for one cherry plum that I fairly abused before it got planted.


Cool. I was wanting to plant some apple trees up at the new place but wasn't sure they could take the winter.


----------



## hiwall

Apple trees are common where I grew up in Minnesota. I've seen it get down to 40* below there and 30* below was fairly common.


----------



## bugoutbob

There are surprising numbers of cold hardy fruits, both tree and berry, many developed on the prairies of Canada or Siberia.


----------



## Flight1630

Woo hoo Canada was mentioned in a Us. Forum site


----------



## musketjim

Went to the big city for a few days, picked up some clothes from Cabelas and Bass Pro for the wife and some parts for the boat. Also picked up a new fish net Wiggys top. Always wanted to try one and finally found a dealer. Picked up a LifeStraw filter on sale.


----------



## musketjim

Finished garden at BIL put in jalapenos, pickling cukes, potatoes, more carrots, squash and strawberries. Have a 1 1/2 bags of potting soil left so I'll get a pepper plant I think and put in 1 more container. Started moving wood, woodbox in garage is full :cheers:will move some more tomorrow. Winter is 90 days or so away up here. Bucked trees that were dropped a month or so ago. Picked up our new 20 HP Merc. Can't wait to get raft inflated and get it on the lakes and I don't have to row. New chicks are doing well only got 3 new ones this year. Cleaned wood stove and added ashes to compost pile.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up a new deep cell battery for motor home and also got a great deal on NiMh AA and AAA batteries and a charger. The batteries will work with my goal zero setup. Wife made arrangements for bartering with a friend who runs a greenhouse some plants for some work. So I bought a little more dirt to fill some 5 gal buckets and I'll set up our little greenhouse tomorrow.


----------



## jimLE

i got 9 pint jars of squash cooked n canned,a couple days ago..


----------



## musketjim

Depressing weekend. Lost our garden at BOL because I had failed to put plastic over raised beds and everything froze.vract: We'll have to see how stuff outside of the raised beds started from seeds will do. We replaced lost plants in raised beds with some old seeds we had up there. Watered heavily and covered beds. It'll be about 2 weeks before we get back up there. :dunno:Strawberries and saskatoons doing very well. Finally had a chance to set up our large tent we'll use for field hospital, and we actually had more trouble putting the cots together. Not quite as large as our wall tent. Dropped 2 large trees, and limbed them so I can start ripping 6x6's and 4x4's for the platforms for the tents. Love working with a chainsaw.artydance:


----------



## musketjim

Just got back from a music festival and cukes,jalapenos,and squash are coming up well. Spinach and kale are starting well. Trip was a disaster, motor home broke down in the sticks, managed to get it towed to a place that could fly in a new fuel pump. $1100 and 1 day later back on the road to the show. We had enough stores to float a battleship so we were good. Super hot tho. Wasn't impressed with the festival.:dunno: Oh well garden and chix doing well.:cheers:


----------



## zimmy

Hi Folks, I have been hard at work rust resisting my truck while waiting on new leaf springs, shocks, rotors and pads. I have heard good reviews on this product so I decide to give it a try. I bought the spray gun and three gallons of Fluid Film and applied it as thick as I could and every where I could reach with my home made extension and ended up using only two gallons. Time will tell if this product is any good.


----------



## zimmy

*Rust resisting*



Caribou said:


> Let us know how this works for you.


It could take awhile, I will have to run it through a couple of winters of salt to find out if it is any good. I;m sure it is better then nothing.


----------



## musketjim

32 mile bike ride Thurs., 38 miles Sat. During which I remembered that I forgot to call boat storage to get our boat pulled out for Sundays trip to BOL to deliver stove. Not open on Sunday so no trip to BOL. Worked at home stacking firewood under cover for winter, cleaning up yard and setting up pen area for new chix outside. Make lemonade eh? Took Grandkids to Midnight Sun Festival since they helped. Wife decided to buy some hanging plants and I talked her into getting a couple bags of dirt and cilantro and oregano plants for me. She's so cool. Been listening to the Food Summit from Marjory Wildcrafts Grow Network. At night watched Doomsday Preppers on You Tube. . A good weekend.artydance: P.S. How do you get photos into your posts? I've got some I think folks would like.


----------



## tmttactical

TheLazyL said:


> Son lives in a bedroom type community close to a large Metropolis.
> 
> At the north edge of his community is a large swamp area with adjacent bike path.
> 
> At one end of the bike path is a parking lot, on the other end is a playground with a business parking area.
> 
> Son's wife and children are out of town visiting. Son decides it's will be a good time to test his preps.
> 
> Son parks one of their cars at the parking lot at the one end of the bike path. Son walks home for their second car which he parks in a business lot by the playground. Walks home again to wait for dark.
> 
> Son is dressed from head to toe in camo, pistol in holster, fully loaded backpack and AR. His scenario is he is bugging back to home. He is going to walk around the swamp. When he has completed circling the swamp he'll stop across from his house, cook a meal and camp out for a bit watching. When he determines the coast is clear then walk back to his house to end the scenario. If at any time he feels the situation has been compromised, tired, or this isn't going to work, he can terminate at either of his cars for a drive home. He's got all the details worked out.
> 
> If he was reported in my part of the woods the local police would detain him only long enough to confirm his ID and gun permit. Have a good night and goodbye. In the Son' neck of the woods, the local police response would be more like transported to jail, confiscate the firearms and hold until bail is posted. Son is a legal adult and is capable of making his own decisions.
> 
> Son's cell phone vibrates. No caller name or number, telemarketer, son ignores the call. Son drinking one last cup of coffee to enable him to stay awake before heading out. Son's cell phone vibrates again. No caller name or number again, telemarketer's don't usually call this late at night, son answers the call. Local Police Department calling wondering if the Son knows where his car is parked? How does the Son answer that without asking which car or which location? Son answers with a, "yes&#8230;" Officer replies at night they have a lot of drug activity around the playground and several cars have been stolen too. Son's car been sitting there for quite a while and the Officer was concerned. Son thanked the officer and terminated the call.
> 
> Son thought about it for a while. Decide his whole plan had been compromised, changed clothes before walking to retrieve the car he had left by the playground.


I liked the concept of checking out his bugout plan but the rest of his idea, not so much. Like you pointed out, your police force and his police force have very different concepts on how to respond to a person walking around with firearms. Glad he was not in trouble and his car was still intact. As least he learned the playground parking lot had drug problems and was checked by police.


----------



## Tacitus

TheLazyL said:


> ...Son is dressed from head to toe in camo...


Obviously this depends on where you live, and how you intend to bug out. But in most scenarios I think I might face, camo would be an attention getter.

Normal clothes would be a better option for most situations I can foresee. What do they call it? Gray man?...Metropolitan gray man does not wear camouflage from head to toe.


----------



## musketjim

Bought another zucchini, cauliflower, and squash plant. Had to replace plants that my puppy dug up in our greenhouse. Lucky the greenhouse had some left. Finished last short training ride today for my long bike ride tomorrow. 60 miles, think I'm ready. This long ride will let me know where I'm at for my 100 mile ride in Denali Park next month. Been watching Netflix shows about Lance Armstrong and Marco Pantani and their Tour De France rides to get ready. Yard cleanup at BIL (house) moving along very well. Dug out our old trailer and getting it ready to perform in a BO situation. It has sat too long.


----------



## musketjim

Finally had time to weed garden, needed it. 60 mile bike ride went well last weekend. 5 hours on a mountain bike averaging a little better than 12 mph. Everyone else had race and tribikes and finished lots faster. I'll upgrade next year. Had a nice 24 mile training ride in the hills and heat today. Hitting gym tomorrow, peaking at right time for my 100 mile ride. Started getting food and gear together for a week at BOL with extended family. Have a friend coming up to help install new propane stove and more elec. lites. Will do a lot of shooting and fishing hopefully.


----------



## headhunter

Well, I visited "mother Mayo" and had my eyelids-lifted. Should the SHTF in the next day or two I won't need a firearm to stop any zombies. I've white tape on my eye lashes and eye lids, the whites of my eyes are pretty much red, and under each eye I'm mostly purple and black.
Six years ago I planted three apple trees (two were honey crisp and the other?) and the first is finally bearing fruit. The grand daughter counted 32 apples! The grandson returned from Scout Camp tonight with his swimming and shotgun merit badges (he shot two 24X25s and grandpa is proud! A couple of neighbors have been bringing over some things for me to shoot like a second .338 Lapua, this one a Weatherby the other was a Savage. They also brought a Ruger in .17 HMR, it came from the factory with a BSA scope. It shot tiny, tip of the baby finger sized groups at forty yards, however, there wasn't enough adjustment to move it onto the target to take out the X ring(we later found the rings were badly oversized. The next was a 10-.22 Ruger SS Deluxe (the full sized one). It wasn't a challenge to get it zeroed. Putting a Williams receiver sight on my Ruger 77-.22 went well. Heck, i've shot six new rifles this spring and it has only cost me a couple of targets. Grandma has a raised garden and the onions came up really well ,but her green beans aren't co-operating.


----------



## musketjim

Stopped by military surplus store that I just heard was closing. Bought a bunch of stuff over the years. Today I bought some new style fire starters and an IFAK. Went in for a nasopharyngal, but picked one up in the kit along with a CAT tourniquet.:2thumb: Bought some tannerite, slingshot ammo and some other chalk targets and a bunch of .177 for grandsons pistol.artydance: at another store. Good fun for the week at BOL.


----------



## tmttactical

AdmiralD7S said:


> View attachment 18676
> 
> 
> Wife and I are announcing the arrival of both our firstborn and the next generation of contributors to the homestead. We've ordered all our poultry as day-old hatchlings, and so this is the first time our birds have (finally!) done it on their own. I saw 1 for sure (in the picture), but I thought I glimpsed another one while I was looking in. Here's hoping I caught this at the start of the cycle, and we get a dozen or so out of this pair of nest-sharing mothers!


Keep us informed as to the progress. This old guys would love to watch the development process. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Flight1630

Probably not a true preparations update. My new work boots/Hopefully good hiking boots.









Yes my wife's dog trying to lay claim to to them already lol


----------



## musketjim

Spent 10 days at BOL with immediate family there for most of that time. Garden was still a loss, so I replanted radishes spinach and kale in raised beds Chickweed had completely overrun ground garden. Spent a lot of time weeding which kept me from getting much more accomplished. But we could finally see beets and peas and strawberries before we left. Limbed a lot of dropped trees and cleaned a lot of brush for some bonfires by the river, marshmallow and hot dog time.artydance: Had a friend come up and train me on propane piping and a new stove installation. Also wired in 2 new lights . Took up 2 new AGM batteries to update our solar. Because I haven't stayed up there and my weedeater is down, this year, Mother Nature 1 Musketjim


----------



## jimLE

i now have 2 cases of pint jars of chicken soup,5 pints of taco meat,and 3 quarts and 1 pint of bread n butter pickles..this is my first go with bread n butter pickles.so it's a matter of the waiting game,just to see how they turn out..im finally getting stocked up on extra toilet paper.


----------



## Meerkat

tmttactical said:


> Keep us informed as to the progress. This old guys would love to watch the development process. Thanks for the pictures.


 Makes me miss our chickens. :wave:


----------



## timmie

just acquired 6 laying hens and 1 game rooster. also one of our sows gave birth to 3 piglets.one of the game hens had 6 chicks. looks like we are building our farm animals up to about what we are comfortable with.artydance:


----------



## HardCider

Garden is going great guns. Building on to the run in tomorrow for another turkey/chicken coop. Have 20 more plum tomatoes to plant and want to plant more Seminole squash both as a winter storage squash and as a living mulch in an area near to the raised beds. Finished tillering a hickory bow (65# at 28") last night and stained it with black walnut husks today. I have it up in the rafters to bake the last bit of moisture back out from staining and then I'll seal it with paraffin and bees wax.


----------



## IceFire

Between yesterday and today, got the stable finished except for "trim" work and painting. Was also up on top repairing the roof this afternoon. We decided to wait on doing the trim work, since we had a thunderstorm rolling in. After we're done, then work on the new chicken coops can start in earnest. After that's done, then we HAVE to start on the goat barn/milk shed, since our buckling has started trying to impregnate the doe, as of this morning. That gives me about 4 months to get the goat shed done, since we'll be needing the kidding stalls that will be part of the setup.

Have picked 5 zucchini so far this past week, with several more still on the vines. Waiting for the spaghetti squash and pumpkins to start ripening.


----------



## SewingMachine

Wrote up and printed multiple copies of a list of roads leaving condo, north, south, east, and west, and their first and second connections with appropriate cardinal directions. Listed nearest Gas on those roads and connections, and side of the road (direction of travel side, or opposing side).

Listed alternate travel, foot and boat. Listed foot travel paths, with map page notations. Distance to edge of populated area. First and second towns encountered and approx. foot travel time to reach. Notations on corresponding map page regarding possible stealth camping locations.

(Aside: placed a canned food and dog food cache in one northern camp site, will place others on chosen south-bound path)

I have yet to do a water travel page, with corresponding map.

Selling some crap to fund an AR purchase, 1/3 there so far, in one day.


----------



## IceFire

Not really a "prep", as such, but took one of the tractor tires in to get patched and re-aired. Mesquite thorns really do a number on tires! 

Picked up the flooring tiles (I cheat...wood-look vinyl peel and stick flooring tiles) for the shed that will be delivered in about a week...it will be my new sewing/crafting area, as well as extra storage.

Also planted more green beans in with the pumpkins (As much as the pumpkin vines are sprawling, they should protect the seeds/seedlings from any winged or furry "raiders".) Was going to re-plant the chard seeds, but with the storm rolling in, had to stop. If it was ONLY raining, I would have continued, but NOT taking chances with the lightning.


----------



## musketjim

Last trip for a couple weeks to BOL. Built floor for field hospital/guest tent. The replanted raised bed garden coming up well, radishes, spinach and kale. Got our first handful of saskatoons off our bushes, years of work and nurturing paid off. Sweetest berries I've ever eaten. Took a big chance and planted honeyberries in an area where we used to have raspberries. I had to have two different types so hopefully they both thrive. Gear check last nite for Chilkoot Trail. Leave tomorrow and trail starts Sat. Long drive to get there. Gone for about a week. When I get back I may start selling some eggs to help offset feed costs. Give away most to friends and neighbors, local store will buy some which is a steady customer. See everyone when we get back.


----------



## camo2460

Yesterday my Wife stopped at the Thrift Store in Eldon, Mo. and found a brand new "Char Broil" Table top Grill, which is Propane powered. These Grills run between $40 and $50, she got it for $12.00


----------



## sgtusmc98

Not a big deal but picked up a little Sentry safe for $45, retails on Amazon for $245. Also have finally been building up fuel storage, been meaning too but the last fuel shut down slapped me pretty good, have 8 5gal containers of gas and 50 gallons of diesel so far, will buy 4 more 5 gallon gas cans next month for a twelve month rotation. I know it's not much but it's more than nothing.


----------



## IceFire

Husband and I took the morning to drive down to a town on the border in the next county so that we could adopt a new pup from the animal shelter there. We've been looking for a new husky since Sasha passed, and we finally found one. So, went to pick up our girl this morning. Drove through some pretty country (and possible source for grape and hop vines) on the way. Got her back and let her meet the other dogs, the horses, the goats (the goats are NOT thrilled) and the chickens (they do NOT like her) and let her run a bit, which she really enjoyed...she even went "swimming" in the horse trough!

Pulled weeds in another of the beds, loosened the soil, and planted spinach seed. After that, we had to hurry and feed animals, due to the thunderstorm rolling in.


----------



## ThePatrioticPrepper

timmie said:


> just acquired 6 laying hens and 1 game rooster. also one of our sows gave birth to 3 piglets.one of the game hens had 6 chicks. looks like we are building our farm animals up to about what we are comfortable with.artydance:


That's such an excitement feeling. I have had to move to a house I used to rent a few years back and then rented the larger one with the land. That also meant we had to find homes for some of our livestock. 
Recently those renters destroyed the house and we had to take them to court. Although total gutting of the house has been an expensive pain in the butt, we are also making it ours again. 
I now have a few goats for milk, have the chicken coop in progress (needs a roof), have a bunch of guineas running around, and have started the process of breeding rabbits for meat. I am very excited. Party dance! Best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## ThePatrioticPrepper

camo2460 said:


> Yesterday my Wife stopped at the Thrift Store in Eldon, Mo. and found a brand new "Char Broil" Table top Grill, which is Propane powered. These Grills run between $40 and $50, she got it for $12.00


Yay wife! I myself am a deal and bargain hunter. This post made my heart smile. My hubby would be stoked lol.


----------



## Danil54

Hauled in about 20 tons of free mulch to use for the garden and another 5 tons for the neighbor. Hunny off loaded with the tractor, but I worked the shovel. . . . I think he had the better end of the deal there


----------



## timmie

Danil54 said:


> Hauled in about 20 tons of free mulch to use for the garden and another 5 tons for the neighbor. Hunny off loaded with the tractor, but I worked the shovel. . . . I think he had the better end of the deal there


great score. wish i could find a deal like that. i am so jealous.lol


----------



## Danil54

timmie said:


> great score. wish i could find a deal like that. i am so jealous.lol


Nearby city dump hands it out once a month. You may want to check with a big city near you to see if they may do the same. We take the 24ft trailor when we go to make it worth it, but they put 3 frontend loader full each time we went threw


----------



## jimLE

here's a few lil items,that i've gotten over the last few weeks..and all i had to pay.is shipping n handling..


----------



## Flight1630

jimLE said:


> here's a few lil items,that i've gotten over the last few weeks..and all i had to pay.is shipping n handling..


Where did you get them? Is that deal still on?


----------



## jimLE

i got the different deals through emails..and they were limited time offers..oh,the flashlights i paid for the one on the right.,and the orange whistle,it has a storage section for matches,or a small fishing kit,reflective mirror and compass.i think i paid for it at wal mart.but not sure..


----------



## ZangLussuria

Testing some of my area lighting & emergency gear.
Streamlining most of my gear to run of AA (single cell if possible since this also makes it easier to weed out a bad cell) due to accessibility of power source, ease of charging, and safe chemistry. Good balance of output and runtime as well.

• GE Enbrighten Lantern - 350 lumens in CW but closer to neutral tint. (I like this light so much that I'm picking up the newer 600 lumen version.) 8xD but can run on 4xD at half the runtime. I have AA->D Eneloop adapters.
• Energizer Light Fusion 2-in-1 flashlight/lamp 4xAA (Cool white but not bluish white.).
• Energizer 2-in-1 lamp 2xAA. (The lamp LED is almost neutral but the next one I bought was cool white.)
• UCO Leschi extendable flashlight/lantern 1xAA.
• Nite-Ize 3-in-1 extendable flashlight/lantern/beacon 1xAA.
• Fenix LD10 with diffuser wand (my pocket EDC) 1xAA.
• Coleman flashlight/wand in Red & Green. 1xAAA.
• Olight UC magnetic Ni-Mh/Li-Ion charger. (My EDC and bugout gear charger)
• Goal Zero Nomad 7 solar panel.
• Goal Zero Guide 10+ batter charger & power bank.
• Axing 4xAA power bank.
• Klarus XT11 Upgrade is peeking from the left side (my bag EDC)


----------



## jimLE

just got these in the mail,today.2 decks of cards.their,,would you survive if.. playing cards.and then there's the coffee..


----------



## headhunter

I've been helping the grandson with his pioneering merit badge. I was given a couple of rolls of a twine made from recycled pop bottles (about 40# each) It is really strong stuff; however, if you allow it to slide through your hand tiny pieces of plastic will "bite" you. Gloves are not an option but a necessity. He's doing well with the square and diagonal lashing. The ending clove hitches are a problem in that they wish to slip out. We're trying to take care of that by closing with 3 clove hitches- we shall see. (If that doesn't work well go with an end knot( figure eight or stevadore) after the clove hitches and tight to that a u shaped brad. (He is learning there is a Plan C.) His tower will be about 8' tall. The first side is done (I hope) and all the poles are cut.
I can still remember my dad building a saw buck for a Scout expo. He used birch poles, a brace and bits and the two of us carved wooden pegs 50+ years ago. It was beautiful.
I've taken the scope off my 77-.22 and replaced it with a receiver sight. The front sight was replaced with a partridge (sq. post) sight. All I can say is , "What fun!"


----------



## musketjim

Been so busy lately. Chilkoot Trail completed. I was completely amazed at my daughter and granddaughter. They did super for a first major camping/hiking trip. Wife went as well as daughters in-laws. Fantastic week long trip. Katadyn hanging filter bag and jet boil sumo worked superbly. Got back from trail and went to BOL and installed new D/C ceiling fan and dropped a couple more trees. 2 raised beds recovered nicely after my initial mistakes. Used 3rd raised bed to move dirt to potato tires. 4 tires high now. Garden at house doing well. A recovered garden should be worth points in the prepper of the year competition, because I didn't give up. I guess I'll find out if I get a pemmican bar with a golden ticket to the banquet. Bought a hydroponic grow tower from some folks who were getting rid of one of theirs. I'll set it up in a couple days and fire it up. artydance: Time to start splitting some more wood tomorrow. Going to rent a splitter this time. Need to get it done


----------



## timmie

went to walmart yesterday to get hubby a new gas jug . he ran over his with the lawn mower. lol anyway i was expecting to pay upwards of 20 dollars. imagine my surprise when it rang up for 11.54.


----------



## HardCider

Picked up 50 lbs of rice and some 22 lr, 22 mag., and 12 gauge ammo. Stripped some turkey primaries, cut some self-nocks and fletched up a dozen more cedar shafts. Shot them through my new Wampanoag/Onondaga style hickory bow tonight. Shoots quiet, fast and accurate. Throw on a nock point and beaver hide silencers, adjust the fistmele height and I'm ready to make meat this fall. Garden is rocking this summer. Hope the seminole pumpkins mature before the first frost. Cherry tomatoes are coming off faster than we can eat them. Need to start canning salsa.


----------



## jimLE

timmie said:


> went to walmart yesterday to get hubby a new gas jug . he ran over his with the lawn mower. lol anyway i was expecting to pay upwards of 20 dollars. imagine my surprise when it rang up for 11.54.


i did better then that,at the wal-mart i shop at.i paid 4 something,pluss/with tax for the one i got.and yes.it's a 5 gallon can..artydance:


----------



## Sentry18

Wife went to a regional chain store similar to Walgreens and came home with a big box full of stuff. Apparently they were removing a bunch of clearance items to make way for a display and had already filled the box. She saw a few things that interested her so she asked about it. The employee (a manager apparently) said "$10 and it's all yours". There was some shampoo, conditioner, bar soap, deodorant, aftershave, a couple toothbrushes, several boxes of thermacare products, a box of fiber biscuits, a few bottles of Magnesium supplements, two bottles of store brand acetaminophen, two boxes of alka seltzer, a bottle of generic nyquil, some generic allergy meds, some nail clippers, a fingernail file, a couple tweezers, nail polish remover, a bag of hard candy and 5-6 tubes of chapstick. Not bad for $10. A few items will go into the trash, some will be put to use and the rest will go into the preps.


----------



## timmie

jimLE said:


> i did better then that,at the wal-mart i shop at.i paid 4 something,pluss/with tax for the one i got.and yes.it's a 5 gallon can..artydance:


mine was 5 gallon jug


----------



## jimLE

same here..i dont know why.but 5 gallon aint showing up for me.on my last post.. :dunno:


----------



## musketjim

Short trip to BOL, bucked a lot of wood getting ready to split on our next trip in a couple weeks. Shot a lot of squirrels, puppy filled her belly. Took her out and got another grouse, every trip she kicks them up. I don't know if the grouse population is on a peak cycle such as our rabbit population, or she's just that good. Either way she's spoiled and just expects to get one every time. Ate kale and spinach salad picked from our garden up there and cukes and peppers bought from our friends greenhouse at the farmers market and fried grouse. Since my exercise season started last week, joined the GNC Rewards Club, might as well get something for all I spend there.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hi everyone and I hope that your preps are coming along well  .

Today we purchased 10 more 10lt food grade storage buckets so we can increase our raw ingredients food storage.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone and I hope that your preps are coming along well  .

Just purchased 100 stainless steel pegs for the home as our plastic ones are being turned into pretzels and breaking in the harsh up to 45 oc summer temps we get here or either frozen in the frosty periods of winter. Best of all we paid for all of them with money earned on the internet from saved vegetable seeds from our gardens  . Silly isn't it that you earn more money from the seeds than the actual vegetables.

In the last few months we have also got one free 15mt tall ironbark tree delivered to our front door by contractors who were cutting a tree down next door as we asked and were completely shocked that they said yes. We have cut it and split it making another 3.55 cubic metres of hardwood firewood to store for next winter as it needs around 12 - 18mths to dry. We also picked up another 5.7 cubic metres of ironbark firewood cut and split by us for free from a friend's farm who had the trees pushed over 18 months ago. So really long burning hardwood for nothing other than a bit of fuel in the car and chainsaw and some chain bar oil.

This will probably be 2- 3 years worth of firewood for us for around $45, can't beat that  . Around here firewood to buy in our country area is $150 a cubic metre to buy.


----------



## terri9630

sewingcreations15 said:


> Hello everyone and I hope that your preps are coming along well  .
> 
> Just purchased 100 stainless steel pegs for the home as our plastic ones are being turned into pretzels and breaking in the harsh up to 45 oc summer temps we get here or either frozen in the frosty periods of winter. Best of all we paid for all of them with money earned on the internet from saved vegetable seeds from our gardens  . Silly isn't it that you earn more money from the seeds than the actual vegetables.
> 
> In the last few months we have also got one free 15mt tall ironbark tree delivered to our front door by contractors who were cutting a tree down next door as we asked and were completely shocked that they said yes. We have cut it and split it making another 3.55 cubic metres of hardwood firewood to store for next winter as it needs around 12 - 18mths to dry. We also picked up another 5.7 cubic metres of ironbark firewood cut and split by us for free from a friend's farm who had the trees pushed over 18 months ago. So really long burning hardwood for nothing other than a bit of fuel in the car and chainsaw and some chain bar oil.
> 
> This will probably be 2- 3 years worth of firewood for us for around $45, can't beat that  . Around here firewood to buy in our country area is $150 a cubic metre to buy.


Congratulations on the wood. What is a peg?


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hi Terri9630 they are what I think you call clothes pins over there and are used for hanging the laundry clothing on the clothes line to dry  . I love international language differences don't you  . Thanks for the congrats too.


----------



## terri9630

sewingcreations15 said:


> Hi Terri9630 they are what I think you call clothes pins over there and are used for hanging the laundry clothing on the clothes line to dry  . I love international language differences don't you  . Thanks for the congrats too.


I've never seen steel clothes pins. Interesting.... I'll have to look those up.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hi terri9630 I hadn't heard of them either until recently but was having mega moments about our plastic always breaking every time we used them. Hopefully this time we will get ones that will last for years  .

Probably fry my fingers off in summer trying to get the clothes off the line, but there is always riggers gloves  .


----------



## sgtusmc98

In a roundabout way acquired 60 acres that joins my 55 so I'm pretty happy about that, don't think it's really set in yet! 

Otherwise canning chicken, 3 almost down, 20 to go!


----------



## musketjim

Been super busy, new motor installed on raft and will break it in this weekend. Been using garden for salads, always nice eating your own stuff. Been stacking wood getting ready for winter. Had fun at BOL a few weekends ago with the fella that turned us on to the place, don't know if I mentioned that before. He was very impressed with all the improvements. Blew up a lot of stuff with tannerite, including an old pressure cooker, probably shouldn't have put those words in the same sentence.


----------



## Tank_Girl

I manged to scrape enough together out of my pension to buy another 9kg LPG bottle and get it filled.

It's such a relief to have two as I've been using one for a good long while now and I hav no idea how empty it is.

I'm saving like mad to buy a battery bank for my solar system but other things need replacing or fixing so the weigh-up is always happening.
Do I replace this "thing" or do I put that money aside for the solar system build?
The solar system build normally wins.
Thank goodness.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hi Tank_girl the 9kg gas cylinders usually last if you have 2 burners going approx. 9.5hrs and if one burner used slightly more, we write down how much we use ours to know when it is almost empty. I believe you can get a sticker gas cylinder indicator you can just stick on the side of the gas bottle which tells you how much is in there, perhaps Ebay might be a cheaper place to find them.

We are like you and now have 2 gas bottles as well, but like you as we are on pensions everything is a fine art of budgeting to afford everything and also save a good deposit for our home.

I can't wait to see and hear your progress with the solar system you are setting up, I know it will be amazing  .


----------



## sewingcreations15

After pricing lip balm in the local supermarket I purchased 4 on Ebay for $3.90 with free postage saving $19.15 over purchasing them in the local supermarket  .


----------



## terri9630

sewingcreations15 said:


> After pricing lip balm in the local supermarket I purchased 4 on Ebay for $3.90 with free postage saving $19.15 over purchasing them in the local supermarket  .


$23 for 4 tubes of lip balm?? Holy moley!


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hi terri9630 yes I totally agree and I am seriously starting to look for the gold plating of leaf on them at that price, by the way there is none  .

We live in a small country town so our prices are exorbitant on most things so I look to the internet quite often to find items far cheaper than they sell them here locally.

Our house prices here are second highest in the OCD world and our minimum wage here is $25 an hour. Also our populous is very small compared to the States and our farmers receive very little government subsidies as well. It is all relative really when you think about it.


----------



## myrtle55

Wow sewing, and we thought we were expensive! It's fun figuring what you mean by some of your words..and OCD? Thanks for the insight into what others are doing in the world!


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hi myrtle and that should have read (bar typo ) 2nd highest housing price in the OECD or developed world countries, rather than what is classified as third world countries.

Yes it is good to know what is going on around the world too and I quite often am quite surprised by the cheap produce prices you have over there compared to what we get here too.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone and I hope that your prepping is coming along well.

Today we stocked up on an additional 8kg of flour, 9kg of raw sugar, 5 x 500g butters and an additional 1kg of icing sugar  .


----------



## NHPrepper2

Trees...4 apple, 3 peach, 3 cherry, and 3 almond...and 30 blueberry bushes. Now I just have to finish clearing the land to plant them where I want...


----------



## Viking

sewingcreations15 said:


> Hi myrtle and that should have read (bar typo ) 2nd highest housing price in the OECD or developed world countries, rather than what is classified as third world countries.
> 
> Yes it is good to know what is going on around the world too and I quite often am quite surprised by the cheap produce prices you have over there compared to what we get here too.


 I and then wife and son have lived in a few different areas of the USA, I grew up in Western Washington, moved to Denver where I met my wife to be, we moved to Pampa, Texas were we ran our now ex-brother-in-laws Conoco gas station, left there about a year later for where we live now in the S.W. corner of Oregon. When I lived in Seattle, the COL (Cost Of Living), was high. Colorado, everything was expensive. Texas, housing was low cost, but food was costly. Here in Oregon, when we first got here, property was affordable, however, not anymore, thankfully, due to local low cost grocery stores, food costs are low and property taxes aren't all that bad. We have no sales tax, there is a state income tax, but that's not all that bad either, it's been a great area for prepping. The only problems we're having at this time is the constant smoke from all the forest fires we have around us, even though we are at safe distances from them. We had a forest fire that came as close, in 2013, as approximately 400 feet up the mountain behind use, thankfully the firefighters contained the fires above the logging road. Anyway, what I'm trying to say is, where one lives here in the US can make a big difference as to costs, up in Alaska, things can be very expensive due to everything needing to be shipped there from the lower 48 states, Hawaii is to a certain extent in a similar situation, except they can easily grow a lot of their food there.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hi Viking and thank you for more of local U.S knowledge  . Yes where you live in any country depends on what the cost of living is I agree.

Here the housing costs are very low as far as rental costs and property prices are also low but groceries and other items are expensive. So we are fortunate that we can more easily save a large deposit to buy our home.

I think regardless of high expenses or not if you grow your own vegetables and setup good networks of friends whom you can trade with you can somewhat overcome most of the higher expenses and make it a lot cheaper for yourself cost of living wise. Because our area in very expensive for most things I buy a lot of things on the internet that we need for prepping and everyday needs with most being anywhere from 50 - 75% cheaper than local costs. 

If you think laterally and plan we can all reduce our expenses somewhat.


----------



## Tank_Girl

There seems to be a fuel price war in my neck of the woods at the moment which I fully intend on using to my advantage.

I've topped off the tank in my car with stored fuel that needed to be used anyway and I'll fill two empty jerry cans when I go out shopping on Friday.

I'll have to rework my budget but fuel here is normally between $1.30 to $1.45 per ltr has now dropped down to $1.08 per ltr according to the Petrol Spy app. I have on my phone.


----------



## Sentry18

Traded my four oldest Augason Farms 30-day food buckets for ten 10# cans of real dried milk, real dried eggs and some freeze dried veggies and fruit (all sealed). I gained about 2 years on expiration dates but also gained some variety. I am going to start buying more of the 10# cans as well. Plus the wife also canned up a clothes basket worth of corn this weekend.


----------



## AmishHeart

That's funny. I haul things out to food storage in a clothes basket, too.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone and I hope you are all coming along well with your preps.

Today we finished our 6 weekly grocery shopping and topped up on 2 large biscuit trays and 2 cake cooling racks on special from Aldi saving $18.93 over purchasing them in our local supermarket. 

Unexpected bonus was that I got a $10 off voucher with my groceries for rewards points at the local supermarket for buying our usual groceries so I topped up the pantry also with 4lts of vegetable oil as well  .

Got to love a good trade Sentry18 we do a lot of that around here too and it works well.


----------



## AmishHeart

Wish we had an Aldi's in New Mexico. But we do have a Big Lots. There is an Aldi's about 20 miles out from our farm in Kansas. They have good deals.
I did get a bunch more Hamburger Helpers (88 cents each, and coupons for 50 cents off). I bought a couple of cases, only bought the boxes with the peel off coupons. So, I repacked them in mylar. We normally don't eat them, but they go well with canned meat that I have in food storage. And who doesn't like "cheesy mac" when the SHTF?


----------



## terri9630

AmishHeart said:


> Wish we had an Aldi's in New Mexico. But we do have a Big Lots. There is an Aldi's about 20 miles out from our farm in Kansas. They have good deals.
> I did get a bunch more Hamburger Helpers (88 cents each, and coupons for 50 cents off). I bought a couple of cases, only bought the boxes with the peel off coupons. So, I repacked them in mylar. We normally don't eat them, but they go well with canned meat that I have in food storage. And* who doesn't like "cheesy mac" *when the SHTF?


My kids. I was tired last night and made some, the kids didn't like it so I told them to make something else and do the dishes. Then I fell asleep on the couch.


----------



## AmishHeart

I can relate to that.
My name lately is, "What's for dinner?"


----------



## sewingcreations15

Don't worry terri9630 and AmishHeart and in answer to "what's for dinner" would come this reply from me which is "what ever you want to cook"  . Terri9630 it is always a good idea to let them fend for themselves every now and again so they know what to do and how to cook when they eventually leave home.

AmishHeart we find Aldi good here on their one off specials or 7 day deals but they are fairly much the same price as the local supermarkets here in our small country town. We pick and choose what to buy from where and most of the essentials being the same price in both the supermarkets and Aldi. With our 5% off face value grocery supermarket gift cards I get from my roadside assist club that I buy it is cheaper to get things like flour, sugars and butter from the supermarkets.

I find Aldi is good to get things like spices, herbs in small quantities, almonds, cashews, cream, sour cream, noodles, body wash and crackers from though which are far cheaper than the supermarkets here.

If I need bulk herbs, spices, cooking chocolates, stock powders etc I buy them from a restaurant supplier on the internet who I found is super cheap compared to both Aldi and the other supermarkets.

No doubt things vary between countries and your locality also in regards to prices.


----------



## terri9630

sewingcreations15 said:


> Don't worry terri9630 and AmishHeart and in answer to "what's for dinner" would come this reply from me which is "what ever you want to cook"  . Terri9630 it is always a good idea to let them fend for themselves every now and again so they know what to do and how to cook when they eventually leave home.


The kids cook more than I do now a days. The youngest has issues with her intestines and can't eat much pre made processed foods so cooking is part of her daily schooling. Usually my, I mean OUR lunch.


----------



## Tank_Girl

I'm watching fuel prices like a hawk at the moment and I remembered I had 3 10ltr plastic fuel cans that I use for the mower and brush cutter in the shed.
I dusted them off and poured the stale fuel in the fence line to kill off a stubborn clump of wire grass so now, all up, I can stock up on 70ltrs of fuel.

I've noticed that rolled oats, a basic staple here in my house, has jumped 10 cents in the last week alone so a bulk purchase tomorrow is on the cards.


----------



## myrtle55

We scored seven 1 gal gas cans, and three 5 gal gas cans and a 15 gal one, and a bunch of hose fittings at a garage sale, spent 20bucks..we also bought a camping trailer off of Craigslist for a steal


----------



## sewingcreations15

Tank_Girl do you use fuel preserver in your fuel ?, worthwhile getting as we keep a fair amount of fuel here being in the country. Makes it last so much longer and is recommended for most of the latest machinery too to keep them running correctly. We wait for sales at SuperCheap for ours.

Good on you for stocking up on fuel and other raw ingredients too  . I shall have to check on what is going on with rolled oats going up in price too. Geez I am sick of these price rises let me tell you.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Way to go terri9630 and yes it is hard to cater for specific allergies, both mine when they were at home had some too. Good on you for teaching them at home too.


----------



## musketjim

Starting breaking in new motor. Went well, now we have a large fishing platform. Almost as big as our boat but a lot lighter, not as fast tho. All firewood split stacked and covered here at the house. This weekend will finish firewood at BOL. Winter is coming fast.


----------



## Tank_Girl

sewingcreations15 said:


> Tank_Girl do you use fuel preserver in your fuel ?, worthwhile getting as we keep a fair amount of fuel here being in the country. Makes it last so much longer and is recommended for most of the latest machinery too to keep them running correctly. We wait for sales at SuperCheap for ours.
> 
> Good on you for stocking up on fuel and other raw ingredients too  . I shall have to check on what is going on with rolled oats going up in price too. Geez I am sick of these price rises let me tell you.


The cheapest rolled oats were at Woolworths for $1.10 for 750grms for Homebrand on Wedensday.
This morning (Thursday) I checked and they'd been bumped up to $1.20 in line with Coles pricing.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Thanks Tank_Girl for the info on rolled oats check also the package sizes as Coles have the 900g where as Woolworths has the 750g in the generic brands. I know our prices are different because of where we live but Coles still showing up the cheapest here per size by 2c per 100g.

We stocked up on oats in July in a 10lt storage container but wanting to up our stocks some more too.


----------



## terri9630

Went to El Paso over Labor Day weekend and Sam's club had diesel for $2.25! Filled my pick up and bought a couple more cans to fill too. Diesel near my house was at $2.49.


----------



## Tank_Girl

sewingcreations15 said:


> Thanks Tank_Girl for the info on rolled oats check also the package sizes as Coles have the 900g where as Woolworths has the 750g in the generic brands. I know our prices are different because of where we live but Coles still showing up the cheapest here per size by 2c per 100g.
> 
> We stocked up on oats in July in a 10lt storage container but wanting to up our stocks some more too.


Thanks SC both stores are showing generic rolled oats at 16 cents per 100grms. for my area.

I'm buying 2 or 3 hand reels for fishing.
There's a public water catchment near by and it's filled with feral catfish
that the local water board hate becuse they eat all the barramundi and 
silver perch fingerlings they stock catchment with.
Catfish make awesome fertilizer.
Dig a shallow hole, throw in a catfish, bury it and plant two or three
pumpkin seeds in the mound.
Pumpkins for days!
Fishing for fertilizer gets me out of the house into the fresh air.
Two hand reels that has already been preloaded with line, sinker
and hook will cost me $3 each so all up $6 for 2 and $5 for fuel to drive out there.
A 20 kg bag of organic chicken manure fertiliser costs me $25.
The cat and the chickens will eat catfish so there's no
down side if I catch too many.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Tank_Girl sounds like you have got it sorted on cheaper alternatives and we are finding new ways each day  . By the way not sure if I told you this but you can buy grocery gift cards through RACQ if you are a member of the roadside assist club for Woolworths which make the gift cards 5% off the face value, go to www.racq.com.au and buy the RACQ ones. They take around 10 days to arrive by registered post. This is what we have been doing and it is saving a fortune and you can use it for fuel as well.

Love fishing as well but have to convince DH to love it too and we have to get a fishing licence here to do it.

We are working up to 12 months storage here and have a ways to go and it looks like the dressing room will be an additional pantry for us so we can store more. Trying to get to 12 months supplies before we buy the house and move. Unfortunately it all takes money but we will get there gradually.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone and I hope that your preps are coming along well. Being a newbie I hope this is okay to put up to help others, just let me know if it isn't  .

I thought I would put up some interesting links in regards to what to store for long term food storage for a person per year. This is a guide only from the BYU university and should be adjusted to your families dietary needs etc.

http://ndfs.byu.edu/Portals/9/docs/...TORAGE.SEPT2015.pdf?ver=2015-09-18-160623-283

Now for those of us in other countries that don't have a clue or have ever seen a #10 can or know how much is in it here is a conversion chart of weights of varying products in a #10 can (it is in lbs but I work with both) -

http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/2011/03/10/10-cans-and-5-gallon-buckets-how-much-can-they-hold/

This is also a sample 3 month storage guide for 1 adult (this is the one we use in our home), so obviously you would multiply the amounts by the number of people in your home and adjust accordingly to your own families diets and any allergy needs -

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4EjTfXhwMcwU2dPRkRuSUxjbU0/edit

I hope this helps some who are still building up their food storage/home grocery store/preps such as ourselves .


----------



## Grimm

K and I are planning another move when our lease is up in April. The reason is we are spending an extra $200 in rent for a bigger place (not really a problem) but then the electric bill is also an extra $200 a month to run the AC that will not cool the house lower than 80! The AC is not powerful enough to cool the house and the landlord sees no reason to install one that will.

Since we are not 100% unpacked I am using my spare time to do some prep inventory and purging. I'm hoping to make a big dent come April.

I am also organizing what we are keeping better. Not to mention building a better prep/emergency/family binder. Part of this was getting the e-book by my favorite blogger- Prepared LDS Family. She has changed her format to a blog with some free printouts but mostly she is selling what she use to give away monthly. I have the rights to share the e-book with 'family' so if anyone wants to see her new format let me know through PM. 

Also on the purge menu is outgrown baby things. I'm still on the fence about donating or selling the bigger items like the bouncer etc. Juju Bee is not growing as rapidly as Roo did but she is still within the majority. So she is staying in a size longer and I am getting new things to fit the seasons. Ugh!


----------



## AmishHeart

Great store deals today: 4 lb bags of sugar 99 cents each. I bought 15. Capn Crunch and Life cereal for the twins...99 cents each. I also bought 15. And pringles and Lil Debbie cakes (that I normally don't buy) were 99 cents. And a case of pinto beans for 48 cents a can. Got a whole cartload for $43.00. Bargain. This was a Kroger store.
Our local Albertsons had ramen for super cheap. I bought a bunch and mylared it with baggies of dehydrated mixed veggie in it. I had to laugh when one kind said Oriental Flavored Ramen. I was told by my college aged daughters that I can't say Oriental because it's a racist word. I have to say Asian. I guess the Ramen people don't know that.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone  .

We did a little more topping up today from our household needs/prepping budget and bought another 2 lge cake drying racks as DH told me they would be great in the BBQ to do roasts on, a spring form cake pan and a set of measuring cups and spoons on sale at Aldi. This saved $17.03 over what we usually pay in our local supermarket.

An addition from last night is that we also blanched and froze around 20kg of sweet potatoes we picked from the garage that were in storage too for advanced food stocks.

Grimm we too follow the Prepared LDS family website as well and she has some fantastic monthly prepping organisational charts that she uses. Incidentally this is some of her prep lists that are still free from her previous website that she is keeping up for a while. So if anyone wants to they can print them out before she takes the old website down -

http://preparedldsfamily.blogspot.com.au/p/12-monthly-food-storage-lists.html

AmishHeart that is some fabulous deals on what you purchased and I would have stocked up too. Eek never thought the word Oriental was racist either ohh dear will have to delete that from my vocab now. We really are living in a time of political correctness gone mad.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Wow!
What a tiring day.

BUT I got 70ltrs of fuel.

20kgs of mixed grain for the chickens.

2 fishing reels, hooks and sinkers.

4 boxes of loose tea leaves.

6 kgs of salt and 500grms of dry bread yeast.

16kgs of white sugar, 8kgs of plain white flour, 4 200gm tins of dry chicken stock powder, 2 packets of long life flatbread, 6 x boxes of crackers, 12 tins of sardines,
8 110grm tins of tuna in brine, 4 550grm bottles of tomato paste, 6x boxes of dry cat food, 12 750grm bags of rolled oats.

I really wanted to get a GSD X pup from the feed store BUT I'm going to be having more surgery soon so there'll be no one to look after the pup while I'm in hospital.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Caribou that will be next weeks new banned word  .

Good on you Tank_Girl for stocking up so much and I would have been tired after all that too. I hope the surgery goes well for you and you repair quickly.


----------



## Tank_Girl

sewingcreations15 said:


> Caribou that will be next weeks new banned word  .
> 
> Good on you Tank_Girl for stocking up so much and I would have been tired after all that too. I hope the surgery goes well for you and you repair quickly.


Thanks SC.
My Ehlers Danlos Syndrome is making my life miserable.
Honestly my poor Ortho doesn't know which to tackle next.
The failed knee reconstruction or my shoulders.
I would prefer they fixed my knee to be honest.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Tank_Girl it would be a daily challenge no doubt. I hope they fix both your shoulders and knee too shortly along with other problems you may have. Prepping with disabilities or in our house we call them "abilities to overcome and think laterally" can be challenging but like you we just find ways to work around the injuries that DH has and mechanise a lot.

I hope you have someone to look after your home and gardens while you are away.


----------



## AmishHeart

Prayers for you, Tank Girl. I had knee surgery on both at the same time a few years ago and it was brutal. 

As for the banned words that are not PC....
making sure you say them 10 times a day gets you lots of bonus points.
Extra bonus points for combining many banned words in the same sentence.
My personal favorite is retarded. As in, "That's so retarded", but am also trying to use oriental many times a day, too.


----------



## AmishHeart

Oh. Forgot the "French" word in french horn. It is ok to say French, but not with horn or fries as I'm told by granddaughters music teacher that it's racist. Granddaughter played the "horn" all summer.
So use that word with fries and horn alot too.
Granddaughters music teacher also likes to wear her pink pussy hat to school.


----------



## AmishHeart

Albuquerque Public Schools do not allow things that snowflakes believe "incite violence". I didn't vote for Trump, nor Hillary, but I find it PRETTY strange that a student can't wear something that supports the current President of the US. After all, La RAZA and Che shirts and hats are all over campuses.


----------



## Sentry18

AmishHeart said:


> Albuquerque Public Schools do not allow things that snowflakes believe "incite violence". I didn't vote for Trump, nor Hillary, but I find it PRETTY strange that a student can't wear something that supports the current President of the US. After all, La RAZA and Che shirts and hats are all over campuses.


Just like those liberal hell-holes that ban American flags in schools. I would rally up the patriots and have a mass flag waving Trump-in at those schools.


----------



## Tank_Girl

This morning was a different sort of busy.

I rotated my storeroom shelves to accommodate the new purchases.

I brought other items that I forgot to mention but *meh* that's ok.
I was too tired and sore to think straight.

I'm beyond happy that I brought that fuel when I did.
It's a very warm, reassuring feeling to look at my stocks
of food or fuel and know that I don't have to spend anymore money
on those items for a while.

I've decided that I'm going to start stocking up on compressed
BBQ brickettes.
They burn with hardly any smoke and they burn hot.
I'm thinking that they'll be a good match for my little
portable twig stove.
Good for heating up soups etc. on the down low without the smell of wood smoke
giving you away.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up a bags of poultry/turkey feed some straw, dog food at the local feed stores customer appreciation day. Wood all split and stacked at BOL.


----------



## musketjim

Forgot that we dug up potatoes at BOL and house. Disappointed this year not a lot but a few big ones. But the kale spinach and lettuce are exceptional this year. Winterized motor home. We're ahead of the curve so far. Transmission started to squeal and slip just as we were parking it. We'll save up over the winter to get it towed and repaired in the spring, something to look forward to. Yee hah


----------



## terri9630

Since I've been restricted to the couch for the last week, to keep from going completely bonkers I've been watching lots of videos. YouTube was just playing random videos and this one popped up. I don't like coffee but thought someone else might be interested. It's a coffee cube made by Jiva.

https://www.jivacubes.com/shop/classic-coffee-cubes/


----------



## tsrwivey

Bought 48 cans of shelf stable fruit juice concentrate. It's on sale on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0025ULV7Y/ref=sns_myd_detail_page


----------



## phideaux

Got my order today of Augason #10 cans of 

Peanut Butter Powder,
Cheese powder, 
Whole eggs, 
and a can of JPG Coffee, 

Anybody ever used the Powdered Peanut Butter?

Whats it like?



Jim


----------



## LincTex

terri9630 said:


> I don't like coffee but thought someone else might be interested. It's a coffee cube made by Jiva.
> 
> https://www.jivacubes.com/shop/classic-coffee-cubes/


Interesting, I wonder how it tastes compared to instant coffee..... which is awful, but better than NO coffee.

Also curious how long they'll keep for if vacuum packed.


----------



## LincTex

tsrwivey said:


> Bought 48 cans of shelf stable fruit juice concentrate. It's on sale on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0025ULV7Y/ref=sns_myd_detail_page


I like what the "Fruit Fantastic" looks like.. but I wonder how it tastes. I used to love the frozen concentrated "5 alive" in the red can.... back in the 80's

Those aluminum cans should keep FOREVER.


----------



## phideaux

Wife said buy it , I bought it, 
The Cheese Powder and the Peanut Butter powder.

Probably be a long time before you get a report.

It went into long term SHTF storage.

But I read many reviews, and uses were good on both.

The Cheese powder and the PB powder , add water to get the consistency you want. Thick or thin.

Wife wanted it for making Mac N Cheese.
The PB for some cookies, and PB and Jelly sammiches.



Jim


----------



## LincTex

30 years ago, I used to buy "store brand" macaroni & cheese when on sale at Sunmart (12 boxes for $1!) - 
the elbow macaroni often went into soups and hotdishes, 
and the "salty cheesy powder" is just wonderful on popcorn!


----------



## phideaux

We also have in storage everything in the recipe , except the chocolate.

















Jim


----------



## AmishHeart

Powdered peanut butter is good. So is chocolate powdered peanut butter.


----------



## AmishHeart

Kind of.
Chocolate Peanut Butter Powder. Big Lots sells it. It's good.


----------



## terri9630

LincTex said:


> Interesting, I wonder how it tastes compared to instant coffee..... which is awful, but better than NO coffee.
> 
> Also curious how long they'll keep for if vacuum packed.


Don't know but I'd be interested to find out. I can't stand the stuff but hubby likes coffee. If I get some I'll give a holler.


----------



## terri9630

Hubby likes the peanut butter powder in his protein shakes. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## tsrwivey

LincTex said:


> I like what the "Fruit Fantastic" looks like.. but I wonder how it tastes. I used to love the frozen concentrated "5 alive" in the red can.... back in the 80's
> 
> Those aluminum cans should keep FOREVER.


We bought juice like this 15-20 years ago when our older kids were young. (Good Lord has it really been that long!?). It tasted good, didn't take up valuable freezer space, was easier to mix up than frozen, easy to take camping, & the kids didn't eat half of it. (My hooligans loved eating frozen juice concentrate  ). I haven't seen it for sale in these cans in forever. I was so excited! The apple & some others are only like $1.50 a can which makes 44 ounces of juice I think.


----------



## terri9630

Got in a few small cans of things from Thrive to try, I've never ordered from them before. The kid used the cookie mix to make some chocolate chip cookies and they were actually really good. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone and I hope that your preps are coming along well  .

Earlier we discovered tinned meats and vegetable mixes that have a used by date of 5 years so we thought we would buy one a while ago to try and see if we liked it. As it turns out we liked it and they were not packed with so much salt we couldn't eat them and you simply reheat them, so we have added these to our grocery food preps.

Today we found these Harvest brand tinned meat and vegetables on 50% off special and purchased 9 tins in total of Irish stew, sausages and veg, steak and vegetables and steak and onions saving $18 on usual prices.

We also are building our own tools to cater for DH's back problems being 2 large wide hoes to pull manure off our trailer with rather than him using the shovel. One of our neighbours had a flat piece of galvanised steel in his yard that he gave us and we purchased the 2 x 5ft 25mm galvanised steel handles today at the budget steel factory near us for $9.70 and they cut them for us and this saved us $25.50 over buying the gal pipe in the local hardware store. Another friend has the support rods and is a good welder so he will make it for us and we simply have to reimburse him his rod and electricity costs. This way making 2 large hoes will only cost probably around $15 to make you can't beat that for costs  . We will be able to use these for levelling and spreading manure we put on the lawns and flatten the soil in the vegetable garden beds after we rototill them too.

If you can't buy what you need in the shops to cater for your injuries and or disabilities think laterally and consult with your network of friends and make it, it saves a fortune.


----------



## musketjim

Ripped a couple of 4x4's at BOL for next years construction projects. I have a few here at the house I ripped last year and I'll take them up this weekend. This may be our last boat trip of the year. We'll prep for winter in case we can't make it up again. Also shoveled some gravel into posts under cabin that needed reinforcing. This weekend I want to play a little bit in case it's our last trip, but there is still a little work to do. It'll be a balancing act.:dunno:


----------



## Grimm

Started a long over due inventory. I got the first aid supplies and otc medicines done today. I am surprised how much we had that was expired by 5-6 years! Anything for the kids that was expired was tossed. Opened packages were separated from the unopened. I am not about to start counting every individual band-aid or aspirin. I still have a lot to go but I have the inventory sheets ready to go and trash bags for the junk.


----------



## Meerkat

After Irma we realized we need a plug cord for the well, more canned food, water stored, and aspirin.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Made a 410$ Sam's Club order to be picked up on Thursday. They have an induction counter top burner with a square copper skillet for 50$, so I couldn't pass that.

After we get our order in the truck, I plan to go inside and look at the meat and also see if the bakery has any buckets.


----------



## timmie

local grocery has pineapple for 1.00 each .gonna get a bunch and can them up. also dehydrate some.


----------



## Tank_Girl

I'm putting together a large seed order to lodge tomorrow.

Also I'm going to buy 6 baby Isa Brown chicks to add to my flock.

Other than that I'm going to buy a nice steak, chocolate icecream and a bottle of wine
and I'm going to be sitting watching the Jerusalem wailing wall live web cam with my bible on my lap at Midday the 23rd of September, Jerusalem time.
When you've done all you can with the resources available to you and yet there is so much left undone....you just have to find a way to allow calm and thankfulness to enter your soul.


----------



## musketjim

Tank_Girl said:


> I'm putting together a large seed order to lodge tomorrow.
> 
> Also I'm going to buy 6 baby Isa Brown chicks to add to my flock.
> 
> Other than that I'm going to buy a nice steak, chocolate icecream and a bottle of wine
> and I'm going to be sitting watching the Jerusalem wailing wall live web cam with my bible on my lap at Midday the 23rd of September, Jerusalem time.
> When you've done all you can with the resources available to you and yet there is so much left undone....you just have to find a way to allow calm and thankfulness to enter your soul.


We'll be at the BOL in our hot tub on the 23rd, this will probably be our last trip w the boat. Still have a little work to do but I want to do some hunting too. I figure our hot tub floats, so if there is a pole shift we'll float to safety.artydance:Chicken coops cleaned and some plants brought into garage a couple peppers and jalapeno peppers. Chimney gets cleaned tomorrow.


----------



## AmishHeart

I'll be running grandkids around...American Heritage Girls event and later a birthday party for one of my students. Sounds like you'll be set, Chicken. BUT...even if it were true...and I'm not saying everyone's interpretation is correct...it doesn't sound like the end day. It sounds like the beginning of a tribulation period. I think. 

Running lots of stuff in the dehydrator. Filled it up with alot more shredded zucchini, and bought 6 celery bunches yesterday for 44 cents each, chopped those up and ran those through last night


----------



## sewingcreations15

Picked around 5kg of broad beans from the gardens and blanched and froze 5 more bags of beans for advanced freezer stocks.


----------



## timmie

Bought 20 pineapple and they are green gonna have to let them ripen before I can them


----------



## myrtle55

Heading out for a week in our new to us trailer, to see what we have vs what we need in it. I'm excited for some time away!


----------



## terri9630

The chicks we hatched out this spring have started laying. Our old hens were California whites and the rooster was an Easter egger. The young hens are laying blue, light brown, light green and one has white eggs.


----------



## musketjim

myrtle55 said:


> Heading out for a week in our new to us trailer, to see what we have vs what we need in it. I'm excited for some time away!


Excellent idea, have fun. We didn't get to use ours very much lately so when we took a labor day trip we realized there was a lot of stuff we had pulled in and out and had forgotten to put back in. Rookie mistakes we will correct.


----------



## Viking

TheLazyL said:


> The six hens are down to one or two eggs a day. They are close to 2 1/2 years old. The one unopened feed bag will go to the neighbors (I question the quality if I keep it till spring) and when the open bag of feed is gone so are the 6 hens.


We have 17 hens that are down to about four a day, they are around two years old but have been dealing with high summer temps and heavy wildfire smoke which has put them into a long term molt which they are now starting to come out of with the cooler weather and most of the smoke being gone. Hopefully they will have plenty of egg laying to go yet as they are really healthy in spite of looking weird with all the feathers being lost to the molt.


----------



## terri9630

Hubby picked up some used hardwood flooring a few days ago for $75. It about 1500sq ft and came close to overflowing the flatbed trailer. Most is usable and what isn't will be split down for kindling. He's going to run it up to the Mtn place this weekend and bring home some firewood.


----------



## Tank_Girl

There isn't a single baby chick to be had in any of the feed stores in town or rurual areas.

Plus they've jacked the price up from $5.50 per chick to $7.00 each.
Lord only knows how expensive they'll be once they get more in!


----------



## AmishHeart

Wow. That's really pricey. You need to price an incubator and raise your own. Do you have any mail order that you can use for small orders?


----------



## terri9630

AmishHeart said:


> Wow. That's really pricey. You need to price an incubator and raise your own. Do you have any mail order that you can use for small orders?


No kidding. I think Tractor Supply sold them for $3 this summer. I paid $1.85 for our meat birds and $7 for the turkey chicks. Bought an incubator from TS and hatched out our own layers.


----------



## AmishHeart

I've thought about it. Our son sells the silkies I've incubated, and his silkie pair have hatched on their own.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone .

Today we cut, split and stacked on the veranda 1.5 cubic metres of ironbark firewood free from a friends property. We are replacing the firewood we have used this winter for advanced stocks.


----------



## youngridge

Tank_Girl said:


> There isn't a single baby chick to be had in any of the feed stores in town or rurual areas.
> 
> Plus they've jacked the price up from $5.50 per chick to $7.00 each.
> Lord only knows how expensive they'll be once they get more in!


Wow that is truly highway robbery right there.

I would search a few counties either direction, check out all the feed stores, farm and home stores, etc.....


----------



## JayJay

youngridge said:


> Wow that is truly highway robbery right there.
> 
> I would search a few counties either direction, check out all the feed stores, farm and home stores, etc.....


Craigslist..Farm and Garden section


----------



## zimmy

Well after a year of false starts I finally go my shipping container. A crew of six guys and four trucks put it exactly where I wanted it. I didn't have a choice of picking the one I wanted but I did request a sea worthy container so this is what I got, and not too many dents at that. Now on to the second phase of my plans, OPSEC prevents me from discussing that.


----------



## zimmy

*The Long Long Trailer*



myrtle55 said:


> Heading out for a week in our new to us trailer, to see what we have vs what we need in it. I'm excited for some time away!


----------



## AmishHeart

I love that old movie. Especially when Lucy was collecting rocks.


----------



## Viking

zimmy said:


> Well after a year of false starts I finally go my shipping container. A crew of six guys and four trucks put it exactly where I wanted it. I didn't have a choice of picking the one I wanted but I did request a sea worthy container so this is what I got, and not too many dents at that. Now on to the second phase of my plans, OPSEC prevents me from discussing that.


I like that you put it on concrete, I have some big concrete blocks I'm thinking of dragging down to our container to the railroad ties it's sitting on, There was just one guy that delivered our container and he did a great job setting it just where I wanted it.


----------



## zimmy

*Shipping container*



Viking said:


> I like that you put it on concrete, I have some big concrete blocks I'm thinking of dragging down to our container to the railroad ties it's sitting on, There was just one guy that delivered our container and he did a great job setting it just where I wanted it.


Well actually it wasn't put on concrete it was installed on railroad ties spaced five feet apart, a rubber membrane was laid on the ground first to limit moisture going up to the metal. A great deal of time was spent on leveling it.


----------



## terri9630

Y'all remember the 16 ft flatbed load of old hardwood flooring I told ya we got for $75? Well it turns out that the guy who told us about it paid for it so we got it for free. He said it was a gift/thank you for my husband helping him work on an old truck. They put an engine in it so he had a working 4wd truck.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Great news terri9630 . 

We had something similar happen the other day when our neighbour dropped around to pick up some of his stuff we had stored here for him for his move. He came and fixed the wiring on our trailer plug that kept shorting as the wires were touching and our indicators would not work some of the time. It is good as new now and works perfectly and yes another free thank you to us for helping him when he needed it too.

It really is nice to be able to help people when they need it, and we don't expect anything in return but as the old saying goes "what goes around comes around" and if that is something good for someone else then that is what is returned to us when we least expect it.


----------



## musketjim

BOL winterized. Ripped another 4x4 and put a couple more buckets of gravel into posts under cabin. No grouse this time out but puppy loved playing in the mud. Woke up Saturday and thot we had slept thru the pole shift , by Sunday I knew I had to go to work Monday Also had to go back and pay for the booze in the liquor store I knocked over for bartering.  Just kidding, already had plenty. Planning for the Apocalypse is exhausting.:cheers:


----------



## musketjim

Ran new ext. cord out to 1 chicken coop. Since we get so much snow I thread them thru PVC pipe. I had nicked this one w an axe a couple years ago while chipping ice (while unplugged of course). Taped it and it held for a couple years. 100 ft. threaded thru easier than I thot it would. Bought a new wick for kerosene heater. Read where a fella up here accidentally cut his throat w a chainsaw. Started wearing protective gear, chaps, helmet etc. at BOL a couple years ago. That wouldn't have helped in this situation, but would in several others. A little thing I just started at the gym. I put my keys and wallet in my gym bag instead of locking it in my locker. We are earthquake prone here and after watching Mexico City I wondered what would happen if I was at the gym when a big quake hit. I always know where the exits are, but if I get out in winter without keys or my military ID I'm screwed. Just a little thing that I'm retraining myself on after 30+ years of being a gym rat.


----------



## sewingcreations15

I purchased some much needed long sleeved dressy T-shirts for next winter on summer clearance, a pair of shorts and a broiderie anglaise like black cotton peasant top for $60 saving $83 on usual new prices. We purchase all of our clothing for next season at the end of season clearance times which saves us a fortune on clothing costs.

The op shops here are hugely expensive and most things are too worn in there for me to consider purchasing unfortunately and are more expensive than buying new clothing. However I did find one op shop that does have reasonable prices so I will keep an eye out there for household items and clothing over the year when I am passing there.

On the 27th we also purchased 10 vacuum seal clothing bags on special for $14.95 at Aldi to store more clothing in our dressing room saving $60.05 on usual prices around here in other stores.

As well as our other preps we store an advanced supply of all our clothing as well.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone  .

Today we saved pumpkin seeds from our pumpkin we used to make a huge pot of pumpkin soup with. I am saving these seeds to replant next season and also sell the excess on the internet which brings a little extra money into the home to put into other preps, gardening needs or is banked for our building our new home fund.


----------



## jrb4jazz

Yesterday just added two more bottles of liquor to our SHTF cache. My wife and I no longer imbibe but if the EMP happens, we figure alcohol will be good for bartering and an occasional buzz will help us better tolerate the ordeal. Also ordered solar powered SW radio, some Faraday bags, and a water purifying system. Another neat trick to share - we installed a hand pump on our well. When the power goes out - and doesn't come back on for a year or so, well pumps will be useless - like having your well run dry.


----------



## AmishHeart

Put another heavy duty tarp on my turkey run. This time a 12 footer. We've had alot of rain lately.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Buying 2x 20 mtr single core cables with male and female MC4 connectors off ebay.

Time I buckled down again and continued by solar power system build.
It was nice to actually spend some money on "nice" things rather than
scraping and saving.
But, now it's time to exert some disipline again and go back to austerity measures
and hopefully I can get the build done by Christmas.
I have car rego and another electricity bill between now and then so things
are going to be grim.
There's nothing like getting an electricity bill to spur further commitment 
to the solar build.

All I hear is whining about huge electricity bills around this time of year.
All I can think is...Air-con running 24-7 at 18 degrees c AND so many Christmas lights running that NASA could see their house from space and you wonder WHY your bill is huge?


----------



## sewingcreations15

Good on you Tank_Girl still waiting to see your results on the solar system build.

We are waiting on getting our next power bill to see how much lower it is now we are only turning on the electric hot water system on every 2 - 3 days. Hoping it is going to be remarkably lower this time.

Our last bill was $245 so we are hoping the quarterly bill will be under the $200 mark this next bill. Yes you are right air conditioners increase your power bill so much along with fan heaters and running clothes dryers too. Most of the people I know dry their clothing in a clothes dryer all year round  , even though they have a clothes line in the yard to hang the clothes on.


----------



## terri9630

Y'alls electric bills are sent quarterly? $245 is about what my bill was for last MONTH.


----------



## AmishHeart

Stocked up on stuff at Sams. Husband went with me, and drove those little electric scooters, since he can't stand using the walker for too long a time. Now he wants one, but a gas powered one. I told him that's a four wheeler.
Took all of the peaches I had in the freezer out yesterday, thawed them out, and just canned 16 pints of peach sauce.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hi terri9630 yes our electric bills get sent out quarterly here but I think you can ask for them monthly, our preference is quarterly though as our bill is not that high being that there is only the two of us in the home.

Scooters are fun and good with people with injuries and conditions AmishHeart and DH uses them sometimes too if his back is out of whack and we have an electric wheelchair that looks similar here as well for backup. New I purchased it on special for $1000 although the prices can go up to $24,000 if you want off road capabilities .


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone  .

We have extreme weather forecasts here with expected rainfall of 130 - 180mm here today and thunderstorms for tomorrow and had 3mm of rain last night. In October almost every year we get severe weather here and sometimes mini tornadoes too and it impacts us as we live on a mountain plateau with mountains surrounding us so we are quite exposed to the elements.

Here is our plans for the day which we are enacting as we will most likely loose power -
- Charged all 5 solar lanterns last night and currently charging our mobile phone and 2 laptops so they have full battery power. We have pillar candles and battery torches for backup too.
- Putting on a loaf of bread in the bread making machine so we can have sandwiches, live from tinned items in the pantry, make a stew on our slow combustion stove, camp stove or BBQ using tinned items.
- Just about to pick all of the ripe broad beans, turnips and silverbeet from the gardens and will blanch and freeze it for advanced stocks should the gardens get wiped out.

We also have a pot of pumpkin soup that will last us another couple of days that we will heat on the slow combustion stove if necessary.

Better get to it and get some things done and we will let you all know how we cope. If I still have power tonight I will post some photos of our harvests and preserving too.


----------



## AmishHeart

We've had some incredible rainstorms lately, but have not lost power. My kids are always saying....Mom's waiting for it. Just watch her.
They should be glad we're prepared for it. 
Last year we lost power for half a day and I cracked up when our son called and asked to use our generator for his fridge. I told him to go to the big freezers and take a few gallon sized ice blocks home. Pretend your fridge is a giant ice chest. I always have a number of empty milk jugs ice blocks.


----------



## DrPrepper

sewingcreations15 said:


> Scooters are fun and good with people with injuries and conditions AmishHeart and DH uses them sometimes too if his back is out of whack and we have an electric wheelchair that looks similar here as well for backup. New I purchased it on special for $1000 although the prices can go up to $24,000 if you want off road capabilities .


Scooters are fun- until you HAVE to use them! I have a scooter that I use at work due to all the surgeries on my legs/knees/ankles. It lets me function at work without the constant pain that comes when I need to walk any distance, and in that respect it is a Godsend. Otherwise I would wind up at home on disability, and I'm not ready for that yet. Glad you were able to get a good bargain on yours. Mine was a true blessing - it did not cost anything because a friend gave me her mother's scooter after her mother passed away.


----------



## LincTex

sewingcreations15 said:


> We are waiting on getting our next power bill to see how much lower it is now we are only turning on the electric hot water system on every 2 - 3 days.
> 
> .... even though they have a clothes line in the yard to hang the clothes on.


I installed an on-demand (tankless) propane water heater, but I circulate it with a pump into an insulated 4 gallon tank before a shower (lots of reasons for this) and I am stunned how little propane I use. One small 20lb (9kg) tank has lasted 6 months!

I don't heat any water for clothes, other than a solar heater. Not sure how it will work in the winter....

I always line dry my clothes until damp, then finish/fluff in the dryer for the last 20 minutes.

Wood fired water heater still in the works.....


----------



## sewingcreations15

DrDianeAnderson I did word that poorly  which was not my intention, as I know that scooters are a godsend to those with injuries supplying mobility and freedom they would otherwise not normally have. 

The comment was more from my perspective as I have no injuries that would require it's use on a full time basis but I have tried it out on a few occasions whereas DH does and has used it for extended periods of time.

I am glad you got yours for free that is often rare that you can get any sort of disability equipment for a low cost here anyway. Great that you are able to still work as well  .


----------



## sewingcreations15

LincTex thank you for the information on the propane water heaters as we are going to have an instant gas hot water system in our new home when we build it. We were tossing up between propane or LPG run one but had heard the merits of propane gas keeping longer over a period of time.

Unfortunately we can't do that here as we are in a rental while we save for our home being built.


----------



## Grimm

Got 2 more totes inventoried. I have the 2 in the girls' rooms then I can move on to other parts of my inventory.

I have tried typing up an inventory worksheet that I can print and fill out every time I do this but we don't always get items in the same sizes so I have a 3 page list where half the items are different sizes and varieties. I am wondering if I should just do my inventory based on units of each item verses size, type, brand etc.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Catching up on a few things we have prepared on is -
- We received 15kg of honey in exchange for helping our neighbour move saving us $129 over purchasing it in the local supermarket. He will be dropping over another 15kg in the next few days as well.
- Picked turnips and broad beans from the vegetable gardens and blanched and froze them making 15 more meals of turnips and 4 more meals of broad beans for advanced food stocks.


----------



## Tank_Girl

I bit the bullet and found a feed store at the big smoke who stocked baby layer chicks.

The only feed store stocking chicks for 100klms.

*HUGE SIGH*

Are you sitting down???

$8 EACH!!

OUCH!!!!

I ordered 6.

I'm really unhappy about it but at least I can pick them up on my way home from a specialist appointment so no special trip to pick up baby chicks.


----------



## LincTex

sewingcreations15 said:


> We were tossing up between propane or LPG run one but had heard the merits of propane gas keeping longer over a period of time.


In the USA, Propane and LPG (Liquefied petroleum gas) are synonymous - same thing.

The only difference, is the % of butane content will vary depending on if it is for a hot climate or cold climate. I have friends in North Dakota that have built a wood fire under their propane tank in the winter because it gets so cold, the fuel will not boil, and no vapor is available to heat their home.


----------



## DrPrepper

sewingcreations15 said:


> DrDianeAnderson I did word that poorly  which was not my intention, as I know that scooters are a godsend to those with injuries supplying mobility and freedom they would otherwise not normally have.


Sewingcreations15, 
No offence intended or taken! Your wording was fine. :wave:


----------



## musketjim

First run of the season, always hate the first few. Although I'm not starting from 0 as far as fitness, just not used to running. Got stuff together to do a tincture of oregano this weekend and my jalapenos are getting about as big as they are going to with grow lites so I'm looking up a fire cider recipe for this weekend also. Back gutters cleaned, front started, will dig up carrots this weekend also. Busy weekend.artydance:


----------



## sewingcreations15

Rounding off our week of prepping around here is that we have saved seeds from dried bean plants from our gardens being green dwarf bush bean strike, and Cherokee wax butter beans to replant for our next crops and some to sell on the internet.

We also received our first 15kg of honey from helping our neighbour move as he insisted on paying us for cleaning the home, helping him load his belongings onto utes and helping him clear his yard too. This saved us $129 over buying honey at current prices and helps us to increase our honey food stockpile too.

DH also got some CIH gardening work which has purchased a 2.19 cubic metre caged trailer load of cow manure, a 25kg of urea to add nitrogen to some of the vegetables in the gardens and has enough left over to buy another load of cow manure so we can finish preparing our last 10 x 5mt vegetable garden in the back paddock.

Today I sold an eye mask I made, 250 capsicum seeds and 60 sugar baby watermelon seeds saved from our gardens on the internet through my shop. This money went into buying 2 x 10" trolley wheels for our garden cart as one tyre has disintegrated with age and we will now have a spare for the other wheelbarrow carts we have too and leaves me money still in the kitty.

Best of all is all of this didn't come out of our usual pays and will give us more money to be able to put into our saving for our home with cash bank account. We are now 44% of the way there to having the money to have the house built and are saving up for the rest being garages and awnings. We are saving 50% and borrowing the other 50% from the bank.

I also helped a near on 90yr old pensioner friend today who emails me regularly to prep too and sent her some saved Qld blue pumpkin seeds, sugar baby watermelon seeds and some capsicum seeds saved from our gardens by mail today as she has built herself a vegetable garden bed (good on her I say). She has a very low income and can't afford many things and we are glad to help.


----------



## AmishHeart

Dry beans on sale. So I've been mylar bagging 12 bean soup ingredients. Finished about 35 bags of mix, about 25 more to go.
Gun show today! Husband got in a rollerator; a walker with bigger wheels and a seat that will hold his weight. Hoping to get him to the gun show and try it out.
Our town is a mad house. The Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta starts today. Last year, someone tried to blow up all of the communication antenna on the Sandia Mountains during the Balloon Fiesta. Hopefully this year will be quiet.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Glad you got the beans on sale and were able to up your storage.

Good idea the rollerator with larger wheels they are more stable and better to go over rough ground with. Similar situation with DH and taller men is that most things aren't built for their weight so it has always got to be a consideration in buying most things.


----------



## hiwall

Finally got around to hooking up our generator and checking if it would run the whole house. Worked fine including the well pump (main thing). We are set now for loss of electric.


----------



## Danil54

I finally got most of the garden planted for fall. Still have a few more rows to go but I ran out of gas in the tiller and had to wait till hunny came back with the cans after a trip in town to order a new starter for my tractor. He was gone most all day and went ahead and watered in what I did get done. I like to raise my beds so will add old manure, compost, sand and mulch then till it all. Today hopefully I can do the rest.


----------



## Danil54

hiwall said:


> Finally got around to hooking up our generator and checking if it would run the whole house. Worked fine including the well pump (main thing). We are set now for loss of electric.


Is this a house generator. We have one but I have not checked to see if the oven would work. During the last hurricanes I precooked all the meals for the week so just needed to heat up. Was kinda worried to try the oven, but everything else worked in the house. When the a/c, bun coffee maker and microwave started together it did pull too much, so had to watch that.


----------



## AmishHeart

Tractor supply had dog runs on sale, so we went and bought one to enlarge our turkey run. They are getting pretty big, and out of 7, we have 2 pairs for sure, 1 lone male (Christmas), and 2 I don't knows yet..but if they're boys, they're freezer boys. Had too many chicken eggs, so made a bunch of egg cups for the freezer for quick breakfast.


----------



## Danil54

AmishHeart said:


> Tractor supply had dog runs on sale, so we went and bought one to enlarge our turkey run. They are getting pretty big, and out of 7, we have 2 pairs for sure, 1 lone male (Christmas), and 2 I don't knows yet..but if they're boys, they're freezer boys. Had too many chicken eggs, so made a bunch of egg cups for the freezer for quick breakfast.


I have a ton of eggs right now too. . think I'll be doing the same, along with pickled eggs for my pantry shelves. I've been eating a lot of salads lately and about a fourth of my shelf is empty now. I also still have some Tabasco peppers in the garden to spice them up some. The jalapeños just don't add enough spice to my life . Maybe I'll dehydrate some too for powdered eggs. The girls won't be laying too much longer and holiday baking is coming up.


----------



## AmishHeart

Been thinking about holiday baking. If my girls keep laying an overabundance for a few weeks, I think I'll freeze some raw egg in ice cube trays for baking.
Youngest daughter and I made 26 pints of Granny's Apple Pie Moonshine yesterday. We had finished up what we made last year, so we're set again. 
I added chopped green chili (local stuff), cheese, mushroom, tomato, onion to the egg cups here and used the very large muffin pans. Grandkids like to microwave breakfast and eat and run before school. Should make a bunch of pancakes for them, too, and stock the freezer with them.


----------



## SheepdogPRS

We have been canning to get everything put away before it spoils and it looks like we are going to be canning some green tomatoes too, this year. Our plants are still making tomatoes and there is little chance that the rest will ripen. We have dehydrated tons of onion and garlic and have some hanging. We will have to plan for more carrots net year we were testing different types and we have selected the best growing for next year. We have a couple stored for replanting next year so we can get seeds. The fall onions are in and growing. They will set over the winter and we will have onions to plant in the late spring. We have walking onions and white onions. The potatoes are ready to harvest and the sweet potatoes are ready too. We have the acorn squash canned and the pumpkins are ready to can. We are still getting strawberries and have frozen the entire crop this year we will make preserves and syrup this winter. we have collected new seeds from everything this year and still have some seeds that are dated three years ago. 
Hunting season is upon us so we will be filling the freezer and canning meat soon too. I do most of the cooking and baking for us but the whole family helps with the canning but this is a very busy time of year.
I have winterized the vehicles put a new heater core in the wife's rig and have the studded tires ready to install. Last spring we got the garage and shop set up with heat pumps to keep them at a decent temperature so they are usable all year. I'm not sure whether that is a blessing or a curse right now although it was nice to have a cool place to work this last summer.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Today we purchased 2 yrs worth or 6 ea of DH's toothpaste and 6 of my specialist sensitive toothpaste on super special at our local discount chemist for $41.95 saving $37.26 on usual prices we pay in our supermarket. DH's toothpaste is usually $3.50 a tube and we got it for $2 and my toothpaste is usually $10 per tube and we purchased them for $4.99 ea, yep you can gasp now and I am darn sure I won't be paying full price on it any time soon.

So good to have a good stockpile whereby we can wait until you see these specials and fabulous we have a cash stash at home that we can use when these good specials come along.


----------



## AmishHeart

Dehydrated 6 bags of mini marshmallows to bring to the farm in a few weeks. My cousin's granddaughters think they're the greatest, and had cleaned me out last visit. They take them to church for treats to help them be quiet. Church is three hours long.


----------



## JayJay

Our plants are still making tomatoes and there is little chance that the rest will ripen

Green tomato relish.
Yield: 6 pints..add jalapeno as desired.

chop the following:
2 large onions 
8 cups green tomatoes
1 each :gold, red, and green pepper ( or just 3 green is optional)
2 TB celery seeds
1 TB mustard seed
2 cups sugar
3 cups a/c vinegar
1 Tb salt
boil all these for 10 minutes; pour into pint jars, add prepared lids.
Water bath not needed if a good 10 minute boil


----------



## SouthCentralUS

JJ, that stuff is fabulous with fried catfish.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone  .

Today on the internet I purchased 6 more 12g lip balms and a 12pce stainless steel manicure pedicure set in a zip up case from money I earned on the internet from selling saved vegetable garden seeds. By shopping on the internet rather than buying from our local supermarket I saved a huge $42.44 over local prices and we now have enough supplies of lip balm to last us a year or so.


----------



## JayJay

SouthCentralUS said:


> JJ, that stuff is fabulous with fried catfish.


Oh, try it in a barbeque/baked beans cup..awesone.

Last night, in pork & beans/hot dog bowl. I know!! Sad isn't it??
Day 47 of brain surgery and I am running out of things to cook.
I lost 16 lbs. before the surgery and don't want to gain it back--hard to cook for one.


----------



## myrtle55

JayJay said:


> Oh, try it in a barbeque/baked beans cup..awesone.
> 
> Last night, in pork & beans/hot dog bowl. I know!! Sad isn't it??
> Day 47 of brain surgery and I am running out of things to cook.
> I lost 16 lbs. before the surgery and don't want to gain it back--hard to cook for one.


Jayjay, you had brain surgery? I did as well. How are you doing?


----------



## JayJay

myrtle55 said:


> Jayjay, you had brain surgery? I did as well. How are you doing?


Nah--at this point, I don't have one--Gene, husband had a seizure because his a**hole doctor let him diagnose himself and take the dosage of Keppra he felt like...uh, 1/2 talbet doesn't cut it, folks.
He had a seizure ,beat his head against a log yard ground--bled on the brain.

He is recovering well and 'I' have discovered I have a**holes for neighbors.

I hope you recovered well.
Send me a pm and tell me how it went--driving, etc.


----------



## Viking

Tank_Girl said:


> I bit the bullet and found a feed store at the big smoke who stocked baby layer chicks.
> 
> The only feed store stocking chicks for 100klms.
> 
> *HUGE SIGH*
> 
> Are you sitting down???
> 
> $8 EACH!!
> 
> OUCH!!!!
> 
> I ordered 6.
> 
> I'm really unhappy about it but at least I can pick them up on my way home from a specialist appointment so no special trip to pick up baby chicks.


Ouch for sure, we lucked out, for my 75th birthday we were given a pizza dinner and six young barred rocks and three Rhode Island hens, still too young to lay but it won't be long. Our 16 two year old hens have really slowed down, at the present time we're only getting about four eggs a day so I'm looking forward to the new hens coming on line. We're looking at getting a egg hatcher machine pretty soon as the availability to get chicks is getting harder, when they show up at the Co-op they are often already called for, we're thinking that people are starting to get the picture of what's going on in the world and are prepping like never before.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Viking said:


> Ouch for sure, we lucked out, for my 75th birthday we were given a pizza dinner and six young barred rocks and three Rhode Island hens, still too young to lay but it won't be long. Our 16 two year old hens have really slowed down, at the present time we're only getting about four eggs a day so I'm looking forward to the new hens coming on line. We're looking at getting a egg hatcher machine pretty soon as the availability to get chicks is getting harder, when they show up at the Co-op they are often already called for, we're thinking that people are starting to get the picture of what's going on in the world and are prepping like never before.


I hear you loud and clear on that Brother!

A few times I've been on the verge of picking up the phone and canelling my order BUT then all I need to do is watch "real" news sources and know that before long some looney tune is going to kick the wasp nest and WWIII will start in truth and in fact.

Australia is particullarly vunerable as all our imports and exports are sent and arrive via sea and no prizes guessing where the majority of shipping routes sail past.

Fuel is going to be huge issue. Our land is VAST and our whole food web is very fossil fuel dependant. From not only planting, harvesting BUT also distribution. The country is dependent on the trucking industry. If oil stocks coming from the middle east are decreased or curtailed because of the danger to merchant shipping Australia is going to be in a bad spot.
The trickle down prices of food at the grocery stores will reflect the sheer cost of getting it trucked in and the cost of production.
The cost of getting coal out of the gound at the mines and then getting it to the power stations will be reflected in an increase in the cost of power.

We're in for some grim times but, with careful forward planning, I don't plan on starving.


----------



## Tweto

I just finished topping off my gas supplies. I'm now at 195 gallons.

Test run my big generator, every things OK.

Over the past 2 years we have been buying dorm size refrigerator, roaster and microwave so that if we have to live without grid power we won't need as much to have a comfortable life.

Over the past 5 years I have converted ALL our lights to LED. This will eliminate maybe 80% of our lighting power needs.

This spring we put a new roof on our work shed and had a new driveway put in.

The septic tank will be pumped this week.

It's very important to keep up on maintenance because when the SHTF none of this will be possible.


----------



## AmishHeart

You'll enjoy that incubator, Viking. We have chicks coming out of our ears. I put the incubator away for awhile, the weather is going to get cold. Then wouldn't you know, a Jersey Giant Hen starting sitting on a pile last week.
We have a bunch of silkie roosters I'm going to bring to Kansas in a few weeks. My cousins grandson will get a kick out of them. I absolutely do not need any more roosters, and the silkies aren't worth butchering. They are way too small.


----------



## Tank_Girl

I used my Corona manual grain mill for the first time to crack whole grain mix for the baby chicks I'm getting tomorrow.

It worked a treat and there was no need to adapt it so it could be run with the cordless drill.
I'd consider that if I was wanting to make flour but at the setting I have it on at the moment all the different sized grains are cracked down to a universal size that'll be very easy for the chicks to eat.

It worked better than I had hoped and there's no way I'm buying baby chick starter again.


----------



## myrtle55

JayJay said:


> He had a seizure ,beat his head against a log yard ground--bled on the brain.
> 
> I hope you recovered well.
> Send me a pm and tell me how it went--driving, etc.


My surgery was in 2008. I am doing great, thank you. Driving happened at 3 months Post op..most of myself returned


----------



## sewingcreations15

myrtle55 and JayJay I am so glad you are both in recovery and recovered too, it isn't easy for either of you  .


----------



## Tank_Girl

Yayayay...I have baby chicks!

The other news is that I'm going to have both shoulders surgically fused and the specialist has, in his wisdom, decided he'll do it under a nerve block so I don't die or become neurologically compromised because of complications with administering general anesthetic.
He'll fuse one shoulder at a time and I'll be in a brace for 10 weeks and I'll have some pretty nifty hardware and a scar down one slide of my spine, across my shoulder blade down to my elbow....and then they get to do the other side with mirror image scaring and hardware.
Mobility will be : I may be able to touch the top of my head, tough my face and feed myself and I may be able to reach as far as my back pocket with the arm on that side. That range of mobility post surgery in both arms will be considered a success.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Today was another mammoth 6 weekly shop routine. Yes we hate shopping and wouldn't do it if we didn't have to eat and also with DH's back injuries it isn't easy walking distances either so one big shop suits us.

We increased our stockpile by 8kg of all purpose flour, 9kg of raw sugar, 1 x 750g of almonds, 1 x 400g of macadamia nuts, 1kg of sultanas, 3.6kg of beef sausages, 24 tins of wet cat food and one packet of dried cat biscuits.

Our past neighbour dropped off another 15kg of honey we earned from helping him move(he insisted on paying us but we would have gladly done it for nothing to help) which saved us $129 over purchasing it in the shops for the equivalent amount.

This week I also took delivery of 2 x 10" trolley wheels with tyres for one of 3 of our garden carts so I now have a spare wheel & tyre, after one was replaced, and saved $45.11 compared to our local hardware shops prices by buying them on the internet.

All in all a good prepping time here for us at the moment .


----------



## sewingcreations15

Tank_Girl yay for baby chicks  , they are so cute  .

Sounds like a more logical solution to avoid complications for your ops and bonus is it appears you will have a far wider range of movement than you have now. Now I know of another bionic person apart from DH with the addition of nifty extra parts  . Wishing you the quickest of recoveries and hope all goes well for you.

DH nicknames himself bionic man 2 after having so much spent on him by the military to rebuild him.


----------



## musketjim

Added 2gals. to water storage giving me about 75 gals. About average for us in the winter, but I've increased our filtering capacity. Picked up a few more rechargeable AA's & AAA's that we can charge with a wall charger or our goal zero.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone and I hope that your preps are all coming along slowly but surely.

Today while we were out of town in the city for a function we filled up 3 jerry cans of fuel we had used on a huge 14.6c per litre discount on what we can get locally in our country town and then coupled that saving with using our roadside assist grocery fuel gift card giving us another 5% off that price. All up it was a saving of $15.08.

Also while we were at it I rang on Friday and ordered some tinned fruit we were low on that we can't currently get here in town. They were also on special so we topped up on an additional 9 tins to what we already had in stock saving another $6.60 on usual prices.

We really love that we have sufficient stocks here to now only buy things when we see them on super special as it saves us so much money over the course of a year.


----------



## musketjim

Sorry my last post should have read 20 gals. added.


----------



## Tank_Girl

sewingcreations15 said:


> Hello everyone and I hope that your preps are all coming along slowly but surely.
> 
> Today while we were out of town in the city for a function we filled up 3 jerry cans of fuel we had used on a huge 14.6c per litre discount on what we can get locally in our country town and then coupled that saving with using our roadside assist grocery fuel gift card giving us another 5% off that price. All up it was a saving of $15.08.
> 
> Also while we were at it I rang on Friday and ordered some tinned fruit we were low on that we can't currently get here in town. They were also on special so we topped up on an additional 9 tins to what we already had in stock saving another $6.60 on usual prices.
> 
> We really love that we have sufficient stocks here to now only buy things when we see them on super special as it saves us so much money over the course of a year.


That is fantastic SC.

I'm getting to that point as well where I have enough in my stockpile that
I really don't need to go to the shops and I need not limit myself on what I wish to eat so it fits within what I have.

Like you now I save my dollars until there is a good sale and the items on
my buy list reach my BUY PRICE and then I fill my boots.

To me, coming from a place where I've known hunger and financial ruin having the luxury of having the cupboards so well stocked that if I get an urge to
have apricot chicken, roast pork, bangers and mash etc, etc that it's there
regardless is so comforting.
When life throws curve balls comfort is as far as walking into the store room and opening all the cupboards and taking a long slow look.
Comfort is as far as opening up the freezer and having a long slow look.
Comfort is as far as walking out into the garden and chicken pens and having a long slow look.
I've had back accounts hacked before and money taken but I've never had my pantry hacked which means my food supply IS safer than money in the bank.

I'm short on "snivel rations' though. Morale boosters like chocolate, chips and lollies. But then I do have sweet tooth so if I had them I'd eat them. I do lash out and buy salsa and corn chips as a treat when I go shopping and then I eat them when I have a movie night at home.

My baby chicks are thriving. I have them under a heat lamp and while I hate the electricity it chews I want my little ladies to stay warm and healthy.
I won't take them outside until they feather up properly.
It's been raining non-stop and chickens don't have enough sense to
stay out of the rain and the little ladies will get wet, chill and die.
I'm loving the corona grain mill. I've been making my own cracked grain for the chicks and they are loving it.

I also think an egg production variety of duck might be better suited to my situation.
Don't get me wrong I LOVE chickens BUT with my climate, fencing, semi built up area and gardens ducks might be a smarter choice.
I can have drakes here, they're less rowdy than chickens, they don't get over my fencing and they won't scratch up my gardens and they'd cope better with all the wet weather we have.
Now I just have to find a breeder and decide on a breed.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hi Tank_Girl and you are so right and I come from a similar background as well and there is nothing like having full pantries, fridge, freezers and vegetable gardens and the comfort that brings. Because we buy groceries on special and such low costs it is really guilt free eating, now only those who have been where we were would understand that statement.

With our fuel purchase we couldn't knock that back being only $1.07 per litre either. Gotta love that RACQ have a fair fuel price section so we can check fuel prices before we make a trip anywhere and take our jerry cans with us in the car if fuel is at a good price.

Also most people don't realise that the food you buy and store earns you better interest than the banks anyway especially the way the prices on everything are going up with inflation.

It sounds like your vegetable gardens are fenced to stop the chickens getting in so I will ask are you clipping the chicken's wings ?. If you clip their wing feathers on one side they won't be able to fly over the fencing to get to the veges, or are they scratching underneath the fencing and getting in that way ?. You will have to redo the wing feather clipping them every couple of months though.

With your snivel rations I do know that Coles and last I looked Woolworths have most of their confectionary on half price special for Halloween too at the moment. I know what a temptation that is as we with our fruit purchased a small packet of jelly babies and ate the lot on our trip yesterday  . However in our defence we rarely eat lollies though. 

Try looking at pantry packer for chocolate too, we buy ours through there and put in a bulk order for yeast, bicarb soda, vegemite and are looking at their beef stocks to stock shortly too. A couple of times a year they have 5 - 20% off sales and I know their delivery fee is $15 to our area anyway for any amount and might be similar to yours not being in a major city.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AmishHeart

You two ladies have it together. It is very comforting to know that we all have plenty if times get tough. (and it's not all nasty MREs, either). I really love only buying sales, too. Is Halloween candy popular where you two are at? It is here in the states, and great deals are found the day after Halloween at the stores when the treats are half off. I stock up then. The last time I made Chocolate cream pie, I needed some chocolate shavings to put on top of the pie. I went into the candy storage and shaved the chocolate off of a Godiva Chocolate Easter Bunny I bought after Easter.


----------



## sewingcreations15

AmishHeart I think Halloween candy is popular here but only because a lot of people have a sweet tooth  . As far as trick or treating I have never had anyone come to the door then for candy but maybe that is because we are in a country area.

I notice when I go grocery shopping the most of the local populous here has more junk food than real food in their trolleys and I have never seen many with any basic ingredients in there. Our local population in general is a reflection on what is in their trolleys too  , young teens with rolls everywhere and adults a worse version thereof.

Afraid I would have shaved the chocolate for the chocolate cream pie and eaten half the bunny too  , but however chocolate is one of my weaknesses too. We do have a few buttons each day here though and I try and limit myself and DH especially as he has a snail metabolism unfortunately and puts on weight easily with any sugar intake.

I am not a fan of MRE's either as from what I have read they have so many preservatives in them.


----------



## timmie

not a fan of mre's either. we much prefer home-cooked meals from what we grow and process ourselves. hubby and daughter is getting ready for hunting season here. so hopefully we will get a lot of venison and we can make burger ,steaks ,and sausage. along with some rabbit and squirrel.


----------



## musketjim

Ordered my next batch of supplements, those are a crucial part of my preps so I purchase the best I can and use a lot. Waiting for my fire cider to finish curing but I never did make my oregano tincture. I think I'll buy some and try to make it. My workouts are switching to longer runs getting ready for my 100 miler. It's tough while I'm still lifting heavy.


----------



## timmie

hubby went to get results of heart tests and everything came back good , no heart trouble , so maybe his thyroid and meds seem to be helping. great news. he said now he can quit being a couch potato . doc said not too fast , give the meds time to work and check back with family doc in 2 weeks. we picked all of our peppers today ahead of frosty temps. jalepeno , bell ,tabasco , and cayenne. dish pan of each. lot of pepper to put up. also picked up pecans . so far we have gotten about 75 pounds. so proud of them . we have been fertilizing them for 5 years and this year they paid off.


----------



## fteter

Adding more water to the inventory...four more 55 gallon barrels (yes, I do smell of bleach as I write this...why do you ask?). That'll give us 520 gallons of drinkable water for our long-term preparations. We also keep water with our 72 hour bags and a rotating 2 week supply of bottled water.

The water thing has been bugging me for a bit now, so it feels good to do something about it.


----------



## Sentry18

Is scraping out 2 large pumpkins and collecting the seeds for roasting a preparations update? Cause if so that is my update.  These were the 2 not selected for carving. The wife is collecting the pumpkin flesh as I type this. I am just in charge of guts and seeds.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Yep that counts Sentry18  as it is decorations preparations and the seed are food storage too. Can you use the pumpkin flesh from those for soups, pureed pumpkin and things ?


----------



## Tank_Girl

Found a on-line supplier of Kei Apple seeds.

Kei apple is a native of South Africa and it's planted around homesteads and cattle pens as a living fence because it has thorns over 2 inches long.
It's drought and salt tolerant and can withstand frosts.
There are male and female plants so you need both and when grown from seed
will fruit within 2 to 4 years.
The fruit tastes like a loquat but better. Almost as good as an apricot. 

I live in a very bad area and for some reason the two legged vermin think that scaling a 6 foot fence and flat footing over my veggie garden and then getting over another fence is their idea of a short cut.
I was thinking of planting native raspberry BUT it suckers badly and I wouldn't be able to stop it spreading under the fence to the next door's yard.

Kei apple seems to be a win win.


----------



## Sentry18

sewingcreations15 said:


> Yep that counts Sentry18  as it is decorations preparations and the seed are food storage too. Can you use the pumpkin flesh from those for soups, pureed pumpkin and things ?


My wife uses the pumpkin to make sugar free pumpkin pies for Thanksgiving and a sugar free whipped pumpkin mousse. She also has a pumpkin soup recipe that we yet to try.


----------



## musketjim

Went to our big Outdoor/Gun show today, about the closest we get to a prepper expo. Bought a second surgical set and a small First Aid module to add to my kit. Picked small cauliflower head out of greenhouse and dumped dirt from containers inside while it's still a little warm. Container soil will be tilled in next year and will only use containers in green house next year. What happened to the emojis we could add to posts can't find them.


----------



## musketjim

Never mind about emojis, figured it out.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone  .

Yesterday I did some more newly acquired cat preps and purchased 2 years worth of worming tablets for her from Ebay saving $9.26 over what the vet wanted to charge us at their clinic.


----------



## Grimm

sewingcreations15 said:


> Hello everyone  .
> 
> Yesterday I did some more newly acquired cat preps and purchased 2 years worth of worming tablets for her from Ebay saving $9.26 over what the vet wanted to charge us at their clinic.


I have 5 years of Drontal for 5 cats in our cat preps. I haven't had to use anything like it since we moved up to the mountain in 2013. I got it dirt cheap so I'm not to worried about worming the cats yearly.


----------



## gabbyj310

My daughter does doggie foster and she gives me flea tick and worm medicin for my dogs,as they send her twice what she need,(she tells them she has plenty but they still send it so me being me I take all of her extra to have plenty when needed.


----------



## gabbyj310

Does anyone besides me just get so tied up in knots when you have sooo much you want to do and can't????I'm not real handy and because of my age have to be a little more careful than when I was younger,still have to work.Anyway I see 10 million thing that needs to be done just to get organized and to start..then I hit THAT wall.I have seeds,water purifier,solar generator,medical supplies and other things but gheeze I feel so very unprepared and I so want to just throw up my hands.As noted before I hope to sell my place and move to TN and I will not take a house without a basement so I can store my goods and at least start trying to get organized,It called 20/20 hindsight,or live and learn.A very very costly lesson.But once that gets done ...move over I will pull up my big girl panties and start again!!!!!!


----------



## sewingcreations15

gabbyj310 I am glad to hear you have so many pet preps in stock  .

I think it is natural to feel overwhelmed sometimes but what I do is take a deep breath and work out a plan and work to it step by step. This method I find for me the best way not to get stressed and as we get older this becomes more important because we can't do things as fast as we used to. I love the saying "work smart not hard" as you can get far more accomplished I have found with planning first and sticking to your plan.

DH & I just work out our preps we need to get on a list on the side of the fridge and as the money becomes available we buy them.


----------



## SheepdogPRS

Just do 1 thing at a time. Each day something simple and quick. I have sweet potatoes to can and the last of the tomatoes. We till have sweet potatoes and tomatoes from last year. We will no doubt have a three year supply by this time next year. I've been doing this for so many years that it is all just a part of the daily routine. 

I do need to clean up my shop, between my brother and my son we have four projects going at once and it is a mess. I'll get it tidied up and then make sure they pick up after themselves after they work.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up a case of bottled water yesterday while grocery shopping. May not seem like a big thing but it was the wifes' idea since it was on sale. Completely shocked me, couldn't talk her into a second case, but little steps. Read in paper today where a local fella bought out our towns supply of Life Straw Filters to take to Puerto Rico since he was flying there. A great humanitarian, but it pointed out how easily one person can purchase all of a certain prep under normal circumstances in our town. I already have a few so it's not a problem for me, but that situation is why I prep. If it was our own natural disaster it could be a different vibe.


----------



## Tank_Girl

Cheese has gone up $0.60 cents for a 1 kg block and butter has risen $0.30 cents on a 500grm stick of butter in the last week.

Things are going to get worse so I'm doing a audit of my freezer, making room and stocking up on more cheese and butter.


----------



## AmishHeart

Went through canned food expirations here at the farm. Went to the Aldi's in town and stocked up more. Brought mom to do her shopping, too. Their prices are always good, wish we had one in New Mexico.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone and today we purchased 15kg of Valencia oranges and are slowly juicing them for the freezer. We purchased them for $3.99 per 3kg bag and they are usually around $7.69 a 3kg bag here. Also while there we purchased 6 bottles of sarsparilla on 54% off special for 0.90c each to put in the cupboards. We don't often drink soft drinks but on hot gardening days or long trips away we take a bottle with us.

Got all of our dried Massey peas counted and packed in our seed container in the kitchen too.


----------



## JayJay

sewingcreations15 said:


> Hello everyone and today we purchased 15kg of Valencia oranges and are slowly juicing them for the freezer. We purchased them for $3.99 per 3kg bag and they are usually around $7.69 a 3kg bag here. Also while there we purchased 6 bottles of sarsparilla on 54% off special for 0.90c each to put in the cupboards. We don't often drink soft drinks but on hot gardening days or long trips away we take a bottle with us.
> 
> Got all of our dried Massey peas counted and packed in our seed container in the kitchen too.


Why do you not use lbs. measurement???


----------



## SheepdogPRS

Most of the sciences, even in the backwards USA, use the metric system. Only the consumer market refuses to "go metric".


----------



## Sentry18

I say dump the metric system entirely. The rest of the world can adapt to what we use.


----------



## SheepdogPRS

It would be very difficult to do real science without the metric system. The USA monetary system is based on the metric system. $1 = 100 cents and it seems to work fine.

I work with both systems. Chemistry uses grams and building with concrete uses pounds. When I am making sawdust I use inches. when building a gun I use both.

Imperial units are fine for the consumer market but for precision I use the metric system.


----------



## Sentry18

That sounds like foreigner talk. Americans can accomplish anything they set out too!


----------



## SheepdogPRS

Try running a basic physics problem without using the metric system. For instance calculate the mass of a 2 pound ball. At sea level it weighs 2 pounds but at the top of pikes peak it weights less but has the same mass. In orbit it weighs close to nothing but its mass is still the same. (actually in orbit it has more mass because of its velocity but at only 7.8–6.9 km/s the velocity adds a very small amount to its "at rest" mass)

The USA had to use the metric system to get to the moon.
You are right, we can accomplish anything we set our minds to because we aren't afraid to use the system that works for the situation.


----------



## Sentry18

SheepdogPRS said:


> The USA had to use the metric system to get to the moon.
> You are right, we can accomplish anything we set our minds to because we aren't afraid to use the system that works for the situation.


Nope. The USA "chose" to use the metric system to get to the moon. We could have done it any way we wanted to. Because we are Americans and do what ever we want whenever we want!


----------



## UncleJoe

Testing. Testing


----------



## Tank_Girl

Caribou said:


> OMG!!! Did I pass? I hate tests! I didn't even know we were going to have a test! I didn't study or anything. OMG! How'd I do?


Did you pass the "decent human being" test?

10/10!!
A+
Gold Star and you got a neat tiger stamp on your hand and a jelly bean.


----------



## Sentry18

I think @Caribou cheated. But I am still giving him 3 points for initiative so he still passes!


----------



## UncleJoe

Caribou said:


> OMG!!! Did I pass? I hate tests! I didn't even know we were going to have a test! I didn't study or anything. OMG! How'd I do?


Yep. You passed. I have a mini avatar in this thread now but it says I have one post here. I know I have at least 60 or 70.

For extra points you can go pack through all 334 pages, count my posts and let me know how many there are.


----------



## Meerkat

sewingcreations15 said:


> Catching up on a few things we have prepared on is -
> - We received 15kg of honey in exchange for helping our neighbour move saving us $129 over purchasing it in the local supermarket. He will be dropping over another 15kg in the next few days as well.
> - Picked turnips and broad beans from the vegetable gardens and blanched and froze them making 15 more meals of turnips and 4 more meals of broad beans for advanced food stocks.


Sounds great! We are just getting GH ready and transplanting seedlings. Didn't grow anything this past year.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Meerkat that is fabulous that you are getting your garden going again this year and are planting new seedlings  . It really saves you a lot of money over the course of a year if you can grow and preserve your own produce and it tastes so much better too.


----------



## JayJay

Sentry18 said:


> I say dump the metric system entirely. The rest of the world can adapt to what we use.


I totally agree.


----------



## tsrwivey

Another 6 months worth of laundry soap, 40lbs oats, 2 months worth baby formula, a stash of cold/flu meds, & 6 months of coffee.


----------



## Sentry18

I just updated my preps and didn't even plan to. I was cleaning out my office closet (a walk in full of boxes) when I discovered 2 never opened cases of Wolff 9mm steel cased ammo. It was addressed to me and one still had a packing slip attached that said 2014. 2,000 rounds of instant preps. :bounce:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Been doing a lot of organizing and sorting. Been making lists and regular costco runs. Doing pretty well and moving forward. Bugging in shouldnt be a problem. Had some family discussions about emergencies to define and coordinate responses to different scenarios. Really need to work on expanding bug out capabilities to make it more feasible and comfortable for family at large.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Sentry18 re dumping the metric system  I am bilingual measurement wise as I was brought up with imperial in my early primary school days and metric later part of schooling. You could say and I say I was brought up in the confused generation.

Also if you work in building hardware many sheets of ply, gyprock and bolts, nuts and handyman screws are also still in imperial measurements so you have to know both.

Come join me in knowing both  .


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

The metric system is logical. Its all based on increments of 10. I vote metric system.


----------



## Sentry18

sewingcreations15 said:


> Come join me in knowing both  .


I would but I am the product of the American education system. I cannot unlearn or learn new things. The metric system is the common core of measurements. 



CrackbottomLouis said:


> The metric system is logical. Its all based on increments of 10. I vote metric system.


And as an American you get that vote. But as your Electoral representative for weighs & measures I have decided to stick with the old system. The US Customary Units. It's simply too big to fail. The ruler and yard stick industries alone are the lynch pins that hold society together. Plus if we switch to KG overweight people everywhere will be unable to accurately assess their losses. It would be chaos. :american:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Sentry18 said:


> I would but I am the product of the American education system. I cannot unlearn or learn new things. The metric system is the common core of measurements.
> 
> And as an American you get that vote. But as your Electoral representative for weighs & measures I have decided to stick with the old system. The US Customary Units. It's simply too big to fail. The ruler and yard stick industries alone are the lynch pins that hold society together. Plus if we switch to KG overweight people everywhere will be unable to accurately assess their losses. It would be chaos. :american:


It would be a difficult change on many levels but the metric system just makes sense. Besides, measuring speed in kph makes you feel like you are really flying when you are used to mph. And if measuring weight in kg maybe people used to lbs would freak and make fitness a priority. It would be nice to eventually only need one set of tools instead of two but I think it would take a long time before it wouldnt be necessary to have both sets.


----------



## ssonb

Ya know how long it would take me to figger out MPS when I am used to seeing FPS !!!! And I have been usin these feet my whole life!!


----------



## phideaux

I think I like metric system,

My weight in lbs= 230
My weight in Kilograms= 104,

Yep , sure sounds better,
Sir ....how much do you weigh? ....104 ...:thumbsup::bounce:


Jim:laughing:


----------



## ssonb

111 and some change


----------



## sewingcreations15

Yesterday we purchased 4 whole chickens for $3.69kg from Aldi for the freezer and 4.45kg of mince for $7kg from Woolworths that we have separated into lots for the freezer too.

We also have juiced some of the oranges we purchased making 6lts of orange juice for the freezer.

@JayJay we live in Australia which is why we use kg as we are on the metric system here  .


----------



## tsrwivey

I use metric when measuring liquids & small weights (the nursing side of my brain) but I use imperial to measure length & large volumes (the construction side of my brain). I'm fine with my hybridized way of doing things although I will admit it can get weird in instances where the two sides get mixed together.


----------



## ssonb

I work in the automotive repair and over 90% of the fasteners are metric, It is now uncommon to run across an American standard but they are still out there. I have seen so many bolts and nuts(metallic,human and plant based)That I can tell what the thread pitch is on the fastener .5,.75, 1.0, 1.25, 1.50 and so on.....by sight and not have to measure.


----------



## terri9630

sewingcreations15 said:


> Yesterday we purchased 4 whole chickens for $3.69kg from Aldi for the freezer and 4.45kg of mince for $7kg from Woolworths that we have separated into lots for the freezer too.
> 
> We also have juiced some of the oranges we purchased making 6lts of orange juice for the freezer.
> 
> @JayJay we live in Australia which is why we use kg as we are on the metric system here  .


I just checked kg to lb conversions and a kg is not quite half a pound. That makes for about $7 a pound for chicken. Wow. I thought I was doing great when I sold my birds for $3.50lb to a lady who only eats free range organic farm raised birds.


----------



## DrPrepper

terri9630 said:


> I just checked kg to lb conversions and a kg is not quite half a pound. That makes for about $7 a pound for chicken. Wow. I thought I was doing great when I sold my birds for $3.50lb to a lady who only eats free range organic farm raised birds.


Terri,
I think you are backwards- a kg is 2.2 pounds, so a pound is just over half of a kg.  In medicine, we deal almost exclusively in the metric system, as it allows for very precise measurements for medications, etc. 
Diana


----------



## terri9630

DrPrepper said:


> Terri,
> I think you are backwards- a kg is 2.2 pounds, so a pound is just over half of a kg.  In medicine, we deal almost exclusively in the metric system, as it allows for very precise measurements for medications, etc.
> Diana


This is what I went by.


----------



## terri9630

Is it just me or did everyone's attachment things and the up arrow turn into symbols and numbers?


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hi @terri9630 a kilogram is 2.2lbs so you sold your chickens for $7.70 a kilogram in our weights measurement, and yes you got a jolly good price for them let me say congratulations. Here organic chickens go for $11.90kg and if you are looking at free range they sell for $7.20kg.


----------



## sewingcreations15

@DrPrepper you got it the right way round too, and yes the medical profession is mainly metric for medicines  .


----------



## sewingcreations15

@ssonb you are right also that a lot of bolts and nuts are now metric too unless you are working on older machinery where you will find imperial measurements. Personally we have spanners etc in both imperial and metric here.


----------



## terri9630

And that's why I stick with pounds. It's to confusing for me.


----------



## hiwall

I cannot imagine trying to do recipes in metric.:freakout:


----------



## sewingcreations15

@hiwall I work with a lot of States recipes and just substitute metric cups, spoons etc and it works out the same because the ratios are the same  . Our cups etc are just larger.


----------



## sewingcreations15

@terri9630 it depends on what you were brought up with as to what you are used to measurement wise. You would certainly not be alone.


----------



## musketjim

When I do carpentry work I use metric and American. :flagwaving: Measure once cut 3 times throw it in the fire and go buy some more.:freakingout: So I can screw it up in American and metric. I hate carpentry in both.


----------



## PSAdmin

terri9630 said:


> View attachment 21406
> Is it just me or did everyone's attachment things and the up arrow turn into symbols and numbers?


Is it on every page? When did ti start happening? Have you made any changes recently? I tried to duplicate in Chrome and could not. What browser are you in? Do you remember what happened or what you were doing before it changed?


----------



## Sentry18

I have had similar glitches on other forums. Usually only took a browser restart or computer restart to resolve it.


----------



## terri9630

Austin said:


> Is it on every page? When did ti start happening? Have you made any changes recently? I tried to duplicate in Chrome and could not. What browser are you in? Do you remember what happened or what you were doing before it changed?


It was just the day I took the screen shot. It's back to normal now.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone and today we did a little more prepping and juiced another 3kg of Valencia oranges making another 1.8lts of orange juice stocks for the freezer. Shortly we will trench compost the orange peels in the back 10 x 5mt vegetable garden bed to add some more humus.


----------



## PSAdmin

terri9630 said:


> It was just the day I took the screen shot. It's back to normal now.


Please let me know if it changes again.


----------



## terri9630

Austin said:


> Please let me know if it changes again.


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone and I hope you have all had a terrific day  .

Today we did a bit more trading and organised with our former next door neighbour to get 15kg (just a tad over 33lb) of honey a year for the use of the land here to put his hives on. We also supply him and his elderly mother with any excess garden produce we have and we have done this for a while.

Looks like we won't have to buy any honey for quite some time  and we can build up our food storage as well.


----------



## phideaux

Caribou said:


> I have a flat tire on my wheelbarrow. It will cost me at least $20 to fix it and probably $30. For $50 I ordered a kit to change it to a dual tire barrow which should help keep the barrow balanced and also help going across soft ground.
> 
> I just bought an Earth Stove today for $250. It was installed but only used a few times. It has its original paint and fire brick. It is in like new condition and comes with both the solid door and the screen door. I also came with the fan and the interior chimney.


Got any Pics?

Sounds like an awesome deal.

Jim


----------



## Tank_Girl

Calculating bills like car rego, internet and my meter was read last week so I'm waiting for the bill so I can do a final tally.
I'm putting in a huge seed order and I need to know how much cash I have to play with.
Even with my "issues" when I see situation where there's a strong likelyhood of the S hit the blades my first instinct is to buy more seeds and make more garden beds.

All my jerry cans are empty and I'm just going to have to suck it up and pay the $1.33ltr to fill them.
Being bare arsed like this, fuel wise, is making my stomach churn.
I need to get a new battery for the ride on mower which has finally decided it just won't hold a charge anymore and more oil for the 2 stroke brush cutter.


----------



## sewingcreations15

@Tank_Girl we are having a similar time with bills, bills and more bills . Just paid the electricity bill and both the car registration and insurance will also come in. Still have the phone and internet bill to pay and Tabatha will go into the vet for her vaccinations on Wednesday.

Hopefully it should all work out for you and you will be able to buy lots of lovely seeds.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Hello everyone and I hope your preps are coming along well.

I thought I would include clothing in prepping too as we all have to wear them. Of late I have finally put on some weight that I needed to so that meant updating my wardrobe to clothing that didn't split me up the middle, strangle me around the middle or cut my arms off at the armpits either  . A local church op shop was the choice for my donations of clothing I had grown out of as they are the only ones around here that sell clothing at reasonable prices that those who are underprivileged could afford to buy. It may sound mean but the others sell things for higher prices than new which to my mind is ridiculous.

So onto what I have purchased that actually fits me this month on specials I could find being -
- On special 4 new cotton 40's style swing and flair dresses and a pair of swimmers for $115, saving $275 odd dollars over what I can usually buy them for.
- 2 new thick and warm sports style zip up vests, 2 matching zip up long sleeve tracksuit tops and 1 cotton embroidered nightie for $25.
- 2 new pairs of panelled jeans for a total of $10 and they threw in a tote bag for free saving $45 on usual prices.
- In the op shop I purchased a lovely pair of cotton shorts for $1 too.

Only on the specials hunt now for any thick jeans I can find, some more cotton shorts, some more 50+ UV protected long cotton work shirts, wool socks and leather high ankle hiking boots ( yes we have leaping venomous snakes here  ).

Retail sales are really slow in our area and everywhere across Australia from what the stats are saying so they are selling clothing for ridiculously low prices here at the moment that quite frankly I have never seen. Even though the experts are not saying it (and never will) I suspect we are heading into a recession here.


----------



## bugoutbob

Tank_Girl said:


> All my jerry cans are empty and I'm just going to have to suck it up and pay the $1.33ltr to fill them.


TG from the fuel price, you must be a fellow Canadian. Just saying howdy


----------



## Tank_Girl

bugoutbob said:


> TG from the fuel price, you must be a fellow Canadian. Just saying howdy


No, I'm not but howdy and G'day Mate.


----------



## weedygarden

Caribou said:


> I have a flat tire on my wheelbarrow. It will cost me at least $20 to fix it and probably $30. For $50 I ordered a kit to change it to a dual tire barrow which should help keep the barrow balanced and also help going across soft ground.


Like many, I had to inflate the tire on my wheelbarrow every time I used it. Then it was just too rotten. I replaced it with a rigid tire that doesn't need to be inflated. It took a little changing up of the hardware to get it on, but I am thrilled with it.


----------



## Meerkat

weedygarden said:


> Like many, I had to inflate the tire on my wheelbarrow every time I used it. Then it was just too rotten. I replaced it with a rigid tire that doesn't need to be inflated. It took a little changing up of the hardware to get it on, but I am thrilled with it.


We just put another handle on our w-b yesterday. Those don't come cheap either , 30 bucks a handle not a pair.
Thats like selling a pair of eye glasses one eye glass at a time.


----------



## Meerkat

Caribou said:


> I've seen people replace the handles on their barrow with 3/4" pipe. It won't rot or break on you. Drilling the holes takes a bit longer but it is a one time job.


Good idea Car. Might try that next time.


----------



## sewingcreations15

@bugoutbob and another Australian here too  . The reason why our fuel prices and other prices are so very similar is that our currency conversion rate to the U.S dollar has been level pegging it for some years with the Canadian dollar. You no doubt feel the pain with high prices on larger machinery , cars and larger appliances and fuel purchases the same as we do.


----------



## bugoutbob

sewingcreations15 said:


> @bugoutbob and another Australian here too  . The reason why our fuel prices and other prices are so very similar is that our currency conversion rate to the U.S dollar has been level pegging it for some years with the Canadian dollar. You no doubt feel the pain with high prices on larger machinery , cars and larger appliances and fuel purchases the same as we do.


That and obscene oil company profits, abusive levels of taxation. Every time I pull up to the pumps I feel like there should be a pretty girl from the government and the oil company their to kiss me because I know what will happen when I fill. Understand I am not opposed to profit, I think pure capitalism is the best economic system and nor am I opposed to reasonable taxation since i know government costs.I am opposed to being raped (metaphorically speaking and apologies to anyone who has had the misfortune to have been sexually abused, but I can't think of a stronger metaphor. I have no doubt that what you went through makes my feeling pale in comparison)

Wow two disclaimers in one post that is a personal record for me


----------



## sewingcreations15

@bugoutbob we know what it is like we are taxed into the ground here on everything being particularly fuel and other items.

We know of a lot of people who live on very minimal old age pensions here who battle every day to put food on the table and pay the bills and a lot who pay the bills and go without food. Those are the people we keep an eye out for and supply with vegetables when we have excess to make sure they have some fresh food.


----------



## bugoutbob

sewingcreations15 said:


> @bugoutbob we know what it is like we are taxed into the ground here on everything being particularly fuel and other items.
> 
> We know of a lot of people who live on very minimal old age pensions here who battle every day to put food on the table and pay the bills and a lot who pay the bills and go without food. Those are the people we keep an eye out for and supply with vegetables when we have excess to make sure they have some fresh food.


I know that feeling. We live in a community that has a lot of pension age seniors and high levels of unemployment. Nice safe community actually, but by Western standards certainly not a wealthy community. Lots of people on fixed incomes. That translates to lots of garden and small animals though, at least till they get to the point they can't look after them any more.

Every time the government hits us with a new tax (like the carbon tax) or a new fee the standard of living drops. We live in a relatively remote area and the powers that be all live in major urban centres where the impact is minimized. They don't care about those of us who live in the "colonies" so to speak.

The main sources of heat here are wood, propane, electrical and oil. NO natural gas pipelines in the area because of tree huggers. Electrical prices are very high. Propane and oil heavily taxed and wood burning discouraged.

We are blessed though that in tough times this community pulls together. This past summer was the worst forest fire season on record, and there have been some major ones in the past. On one weekend alone more than 200 fires started in the province. Neighbouring communities were evacuated and we spent several weeks on alert and breathing heavy smoke, but the way the people worked together was something to behold. I was proud of my neighbours and community, other communities just pulled apart but ours pulled together.

Gives me hope that we are in a reasonable place if the SHTF, not perfect by any stretch but far better off that way than many.


----------



## Flight1630

Meerkat said:


> We just put another handle on our w-b yesterday. Those don't come cheap either , 30 bucks a handle not a pair.
> Thats like selling a pair of eye glasses one eye glass at a time.


Eye see your point


----------



## sewingcreations15

@bugoutbob then I would certainly stay where you are in your community if they help one another as that is a rare commodity indeed. We have a few close friends we work with that help each other but most of those we know treat the elderly like they have some fatal disease and wouldn't help them if their life depended on it.

Fortunately a small co-operative village who work together can do more effective than a far larger community of "I don't care the stuff people" anyway. We just side step the lot of them and do our own thing and have created our own nice trading and look after each other community. The rest just standby and observe and ask me "are you giving away your vegetables cause I will have them" even though believe me they are financially well off and don't "need" them anyway. My reply is "no I am trading" or "no I am doing welfare work".

I have offered for them (who ask and don't need) to buy my vegetables to help pay some of the expenses for our gardens but they would much rather pay triple the price in the stores that I offer it to them for and yet they begrudge me helping others.


----------



## bugoutbob

sewingcreations15 said:


> @bugoutbob then I would certainly stay where you are in your community if they help one another as that is a rare commodity indeed. We have a few close friends we work with that help each other but most of those we know treat the elderly like they have some fatal disease and wouldn't help them if their life depended on it.
> 
> Fortunately a small co-operative village who work together can do more effective than a far larger community of "I don't care the stuff people" anyway. We just side step the lot of them and do our own thing and have created our own nice trading and look after each other community. The rest just standby and observe and ask me "are you giving away your vegetables cause I will have them" even though believe me they are financially well off and don't "need" them anyway. My reply is "no I am trading" or "no I am doing welfare work".
> 
> I have offered for them (who ask and don't need) to buy my vegetables to help pay some of the expenses for our gardens but they would much rather pay triple the price in the stores that I offer it to them for and yet they begrudge me helping others.


Oh we have a few of those types as well but far more of the others. It is still the sort of community where people leave eggs and produce out and trust that others will leave payment. I have yet to hear of the cash disappearing ( and in one case I know there was more than $500 sitting there b3cause I saw it). I am sure the odd bit gets lifted but not enough to be a problem.

The community is small enough that the ne'er do wells are known by most, and the odd one has followed polite suggestions to move away.


----------



## AmishHeart

I love it when I see the helping others and bartering working well. At the assisted living place where mom is, farmers bring excess veg so the residents can take what they need. Mom was excited to get very juicy homegrown tomatoes. I prefer to barter. Just had a call asking if I had a spare turkey. So I will barter with them and also told them to come help butcher the three bachelors. We get the big one, son gets the next, and theirs will be the last. Will take either some med supplies or ammo...I know that they do have both. Near our farmhouse in Kansas, eggs are sold by honor system, too.


----------



## bugoutbob

All the windfall fruit from my apple trees goes to local hobby farmers for pigs, horses and goats. I would just compost them but the bears get into the compost then and it makes a mess.

Sometimes when it's time to thin perennials we make some great swaps. We would probably just give the extras away but its fun seeing what someone else is getting rid of.

This summer, in celebration of Canada's 150th birthday the local farmers market gave away 150 fruit plant/bushes free. Snagged a couple of haskapp bushes (aka honey berries, a blueberry type plant from Siberia, prolific early fruit and cold hardy) and another blackberry.

There is a community garden and the local government often runs free workshops related to gardening and foods e.g. pruning, making jams, making pickles, making cider etc. All hands on stuff and you get to bring home some of what you made. Its fun and a great way to encourage people


----------



## musketjim

Been a busy couple weeks. Picked up a muscle stimulation system similar to what's used in rehab. We also picked up a small churn at the holiday bazaar that can be make whipped cream and butter. 2 winter storms last couple weeks have kept me busy at work and at home running snow blower constantly. Saved over $100 today filling the pantry using coupons and apps. and picked up some extra for charity.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Yesterday we picked up 3 large French Lavender plants at a church plant sale for $4 ea and we will plant 2 in the 2 rose, strawberry and thyme gardens in the front yard and considering where to plant the other one.

We also whilst dropping off some donations at the op shop next door picked up a battery operated wall clock for $2, 16 coat hangers including 4 good quality wooden ones for $1.50, 2 display folders for $1 for sorting recipes and prepping info and a insulated padded pouch for a mini med kit for the car and hiking for $1.

All the clothing in the spare dressing/medical/ironing room are vacuumed sealed and put in one corner of the room and we now have 2 x 1.5mt x 80cm 4 shelf gorilla shelves to use for pantry no 2 in the home for food storage.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Ugh more grocery price rises are expected here in Australia in the new year due to a grain shortage and other shortages due to floods, droughts, transportation costs and the expected further drop in our currency against the U.S currency next year (probably will apply to Canadians as well as we are level pegging on currency conversions) . Most grains will be shipped from South Australia along with many other items and produce.This is supposed to be across the board on everything and a special note to @Tank_Girl to stock up now if you need to as it was on the ABC.

We are still working on stocking our staples up to a 12 month supply here and today succeeded in reaching that at least on our sugar. Fortunately I had a bad feeling months ago to stock up and started then and now I know why. We have been using our household needs prepping budget as well as our grocery budget to stock up.

Today was our 6 weekly grocery shopping day and we stocked up on a further 8kg of flour, 9kg of raw sugar, 5kg of rice, 4.5kg of rolled oats and a 24pk of 600ml bottled water. We will be using the bottles to save for freshly squeezed juices once consumed and realise it is less expensive to stock up on larger containers of bottled water.

We have a few more 50% off grocery specials we are picking up tomorrow too.


----------



## Tank_Girl

sewingcreations15 said:


> Ugh more grocery price rises are expected here in Australia in the new year due to a grain shortage and other shortages due to floods, droughts, transportation costs and the expected further drop in our currency against the U.S currency next year (probably will apply to Canadians as well as we are level pegging on currency conversions) . Most grains will be shipped from South Australia along with many other items and produce.This is supposed to be across the board on everything and a special note to @Tank_Girl to stock up now if you need to as it was on the ABC.
> 
> We are still working on stocking our staples up to a 12 month supply here and today succeeded in reaching that at least on our sugar. Fortunately I had a bad feeling months ago to stock up and started then and now I know why. We have been using our household needs prepping budget as well as our grocery budget to stock up.
> 
> Today was our 6 weekly grocery shopping day and we stocked up on a further 8kg of flour, 9kg of raw sugar, 5kg of rice, 4.5kg of rolled oats and a 24pk of 600ml bottled water. We will be using the bottles to save for freshly squeezed juices once consumed and realise it is less expensive to stock up on larger containers of bottled water.
> 
> We have a few more 50% off grocery specials we are picking up tomorrow too.


I really appreciate the heads up SC as I cut the plug off my TV over 2 years ago so any TV segments are lost on me.

Thank you.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Most welcome @Tank_Girl I shall update you as I hear anything on price rises here that I see on the television.


----------



## Sentry18

Winter prep is almost done: house has been winterized, vehicles have been winterized, snow thrower is ready to go, shovels and sand are ready to go, roof rake is ready to go, yard and patio have been cleared of toys and other obstacles, spare propane tanks have been filled, propane heater tested, generator has been tested, spare gas cans have been filled and treated, wool blankets have been dug out of storage and aired out, gas grill has been moved closer to the back door (concealed from neighbors), electric smoker has been moved inside the garage and vented outside, chest freezer has been filled with meats, canned goods have been rotated, winter clothing is readily available, warm weather bug out bags have been put away, cold weather bug out bags have been brought out and checked, furnace has been serviced and winter filter put in, CO detectors have been checked, smoke detectors have been checked, rice bags with wool covers have been dug out, box of hand-warmers has been dig out, draft blockers for entries have been dig out and my wife has her electric blanket on her side of the bed (that thing would cook me alive).  Bring on winter!


----------



## AmishHeart

Our stockpiles are an investment. Grocery prices, once up, never come down. Unless you hit a seasonal sale. It's a great time to stock up here on seasonal holiday groceries. I bought a bunch of pumpkin flavored stuff yesterday, all on clearance because Thanksgiving is past: pumpkin shaped pasta 75 cents, pumpkin instant pudding at 10 cents a box (bought 40 boxes ha), pumpkin Starbucks coffee $2 for a lb. and a dozen boxes of Pumpkin Cheerios at $1 a big box. The pudding and Cheerios will use at the Preschool. Canned veg is a good price right now because of the holidays.


----------



## sewingcreations15

@AmishHeart good for you and you are right that our stockpiles are an investment too especially when the grocery prices rise as for us it earns better than bank interest here.

We are also having sales on everything leading up to Christmas too which is fantastic and I think the sales will stretch through to January as well. Australia's retail sales are right down so the businesses are trying to get higher profits through volume sales but I have heard that even that is not working as they are selling much more product with a lower profit margin. I think and know from everyone that I know, that people and households are feeling the pinch on their budgets due to non existent wage rises to meet inflation.


----------



## AmishHeart

I heard that many Americans are still paying off last Christmas credit card debt. We budget a little each month so we have money to spend at Christmas. But it is hard with prices getting higher.


----------



## sewingcreations15

More food preparations done today at 10 - mostly 50% off specials. Our food preps are coming along really well here so we are happy with our progress so far.

Today we stocked up on 50% off sale 10 tins of long life tinned vegetables and meat for $2 ea, 6 pkts 250g of Philadelphia cream cheese for $2 ea on 50% off sale, 4 x 2lts of BBQ sauce at $3 ea at 50% off sale which brings us up to a years supply of this, and 3 250g pkts of nice biscuits for $1.80ea @10% off, 3 tins of corn kernels @0.84c ea on 50% off sale saving in total $47.12 on usual prices. We also purchased 2 tins of diced tomatoes at the usual prices included in the above.

We coupled this with another $10+ saving using a $10 off purchase supermarkets reward card and a further 5% off discount on $8 odd of product we had using our RACQ roadside assist card.

The total of the grocery bill was $43.49 with a recorded savings on the receipt of $57.39. Not bad for a half an hour shop this morning and we still have money left in our prepping budget for more super specials should we come across them between now and Christmas time.

I can see some lovely homemade cheesecakes being made using super cheap ingredients in the near future.


----------



## sewingcreations15

@AmishHeart that is truly scary that they are still paying off their credit cards from last Christmas  and no doubt they will add more this Christmas to that debt total as well.

I agree it is getting harder all the time to make our families small budget stretch but we only use our budgeted cash amount in our grocery and prepping budget each month. We also keep a supply of money at home to cover meat for the year to fill up the freezer which we use when we see specials during the year, and some for a cash home emergency fund too.

We work on the principle if we don't have the cash for it we don't buy it or alternatively if we have to use our credit card for a larger purchase it is paid for within the same month so we never incur any interest.

I feel sorry for those who are getting into so much debt  .


----------



## Sentry18

I just ordered myself some 10# cans of dehydrated meats, eggs, milk and veggies to replace some of my long term food stores. I gave my Dad several of my older Augason Farms food buckets that have approx. 20 years left on their shelf life. In his words, "If I make it 15-20 more years I won't be wasting food that could help a young person survive". He is in his mid-70's. They have been canning forever but recently decided to scale way back. Having a 6 month supply of food for him and Mom has made him feel better about it. Plus replacing 30 day buckets with 10# cans gives me more food per square inch of shelf space.


----------



## Sentry18

AmishHeart said:


> I heard that many Americans are still paying off last Christmas credit card debt. We budget a little each month so we have money to spend at Christmas. But it is hard with prices getting higher.


I would be willing to bet that many Americans are still paying off debt from Christmas 2015. A large chunk of the population is more focused on their immediate desires than what is best for them long term. But there are also many Americans who are the opposite. Probably way more than the MSM bothers to mentions.

We take a portion off the top of our income for long term savings, then we tithe, then we pay our bills, buy groceries, buy clothing, etc. then we put money into our secondary savings and other investments. It's that secondary savings that buys Christmas gifts and the like. I was told as a child that many families were 1-2 missed paychecks away from ruin, so I decided I was never going to live paycheck to paycheck. No matter how humble I had to live. While today my wife and I make a very comfortable living, we still live well below our means.


----------



## Tank_Girl

I brought 2 sets of battery terminal cables and clamps for my solar power system build off ebay.
It's been a long haul so far to scrimp and save to buy components but now I can finally put money aside to buy the actual battery bank.
From everything I've read and watched batteries should be the last thing you buy when building a solar power system.
I'm looking at around $1200 for 4 270 amp hour deep cycle gel batteries.
I had hoped to have this done, built and running by Christmas but life happens.

I was toying with the idea of buying another lemon or lime tree BUT there just isn't the money for it.
I have kept seeds out of really nice lemons that I've brought from the store so if I really want a lemon tree I should plant some seeds into pots and see if any will germinate.
I need to get out of this instant gratification mindset.


----------



## sewingcreations15

@Sentry18 good on you for helping out your parents like that too and I can understand that they would be starting to slow down a little with age as well. Bonus for both yourself for more room to stock and more advanced food stocks for your parents.

We live similarly to yourself and live well below our means as well by doing this -
Tithe - 10%
Pay for food, bills, rent, groceries, prepping, fuel, gardening and clothing.
Our families savings on mean averaging joint pays - 43.92%

Here is Australia it is the same scenario that most are just 1 or 2 pays away from disaster. Our countries debt to household income is one of the highest in the world. I recently read that 30% of those here with mortgages have no savings and the other percentage has drawn down at least once or more on their mortgage offset accounts. Looking up stats today the average Australian family is saving 4.6% of their combined incomes in 2017, I am feeling much better about our personal savings rate now. Wow that is low I have to say based on this website - https://tradingeconomics.com/australia/personal-savings.

@TheLazyL some family finance husband and wife councils needed there  .

@Tank_Girl you are doing well  as we are on similar incomes but we are a dual income and possibly a bit higher income here. Let me know how you go with growing lemon trees from shop purchased lemon seeds.


----------



## sewingcreations15

DH and I just had a family council about where to go to stock up our food storage to a 12 month level so we have a future plan of where our money will go into stocking products up next. It is now written on the fridge beside the perpetual shopping list .


----------



## Tacitus

NK missile launch?...bought some more dehydrated food and freeze dried food...12 #10 cans...fairly big purchase (for me). Wife won't be happy about this pre-Christmas purchase. But, we can call it my Christmas present. I'm good with that.

Still have to work on the water supply.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up a few items at 20% off at an outdoor store. Some gloves, socks, slippers and hats.


----------



## sewingcreations15

Pulled up the spent broad beans from the gardens today and have them drying on the back veranda for seeds to plant next season.

We also arranged with our apiarist friend to borrow our trailer to bring back some bee gear from 800km away and he insisted he will fill up another 15kg container of honey for us for free saving us another $129 over buying honey. This should bring us to about a years supply for us.


----------



## musketjim

Went to buy a new harness for puppy to make walks more comfortable, also cashed in UPC's from 12 bags of the worlds most expensive dog food and got a bag free. Picked up a 50 lb. broken bag of chicken feed and saved almost 10 bucks on it.


----------



## bugoutbob

The puppy is great for walks. My border collie is part of my get fit program, we walk 4-5 km first thing every morning ... well second thing, coffee comes first. She doesn't care whether or not I feel like walking, she needs to go and keeps me on track.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

It's been a bit crazy here lately. I'm still fixing up the new house, and bringing my preps over from the other place. I'm still surprised at how much I had put away. With that said, I got a new freezer and with the deer I shot, it's already full. This winter, I'll be making a spreadsheet with all of my preps, so that I can better keep track of dates and supplies. I've also been trying to improve the security around the house. New locks installed, reinforced strike plates, longer screws, sensors, etc. It'll take a little time, but it will be worth it.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up some water on sale, normally don't buy it but it caught my eye. Bought some dehydrated dog food for our trip to BOL for 2 weeks over Christmas and a couple of bags of chicken feed on sale. I have to pack it in so I want it as light as possible. Forged 2 shelf brackets at blacksmithing class. Bought a ton of wine on sale, medicinal of course. Bought 2 bags of traction sand.


----------



## FrankW

In past 10 days ..Rotated my trucks...new Tires on Trucks, bought extra batteries


----------



## headhunter

The grandson has passed the 16th birthday. Two weeks back I told him it was time to begin seriously learning pistol craft. "Well, what do you want to shoot?" "Grandpa what about the .45?" "Good enough." He's already spent some time with a Ruger 5 1/2 " bull barrel and a Ruger SP 9c and a .357. We talked some about the differences in the .45 and a 9 MM. We went over the laws. So, out we went, after he tried the isosceles stance and the Weaver stance and got a lot more comfortable just handling the thing. i decided to start him at 25 feet, nothing builds confidence like success. He managed to keep two magazines on a B-26 (torso) target. I was happy, he was happy. The granddaughter join us with her 10-.22 (she isn't allowed to shoot a B-26 target). Grandpa did a little shooting too. The three of us had a great day. The grandson went home with a .45 and a smile.
Christmas has come and gone and the granddaughter received a new get home bag, light and heavy boots and insulated pants. She has really grown, i sure hope she quits 'cause it is expensive when I guess wrong how big she'll be next year. The grandson had last year's deer hide tanning paid for ($45) and 180 rounds of 5.56. i think it's about time for him to be introduced to the reloading press.
Did you know that those plastic water bottles - the ones we buy by the case, are built so if they freeze while being transported in eighteen wheelers they won't break?


----------



## musketjim

First trip to BOL over long work break stayed a few days, worked on trail to get our large tracked vehicle out of there. Heading back in tomorrow to do some more work. Puppy performed superbly on her first trip in and out. A long trip for her both days. I wore her out I think, hard to do that to a puppy. Stayed out for a couple days to take care of chickens at home, heading back in tomorrow to finally get machine out and take wife in for a few well deserved days of rest.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Getting some more furniture delivered. The wife OK
d the idea of hiding preps in plain sight. So, I've been planning on storage options for my utility and, soon to be built "safe room".


----------



## FrankW

Picked up some extra batteries today... AA Energizer Ultra Lithiums. The best (and most expensive) AAs money can buy.
Aldo picked up a 4 pack of "D". Those due to shipping weight I rarely order online.
Saw Walmart Carry some C123s. for I think 5 bucks each. Dont remember what the going rate is supposed to be.. in any event i have plenty of 'em already....


----------



## fteter

Picked up another case of propane tanks for my Mr. Heater. Now shopping for two more Mr. Heater units.


----------



## musketjim

Used a gift certificate purchased from radio auction to purchase a new winter face mask with a plastic insert to help winter breathing and also help stop fogging goggles. Also purchased some sutures and more butterfly bandages. Took in an overdue CO2 fire extinguisher to get refilled and certified. Spent a lot of time over the last couple weeks hiking in and out of BOL and retrieving our tracked vehicle so wife could go in for a few days. Puppy did great on her first full hikes in and out. A lot of miles for her.


----------



## FrankW

Did some training this weekend in the Virginia Hills in single digits temps.
Pics to follow


----------



## musketjim

My 100 mile race is all consuming now, either treadmill or running outside. All treadmill work is at 15% incline. This Monday will be a 4 1/2 hour push on treadmill. Speed is slow no more than 3 mph. Tomorrow will be an approx. 20 mile sledging round trip. Added 6 more gals. to water storage. Wife bought 3 cases of flavored water also so we're doing pretty well. My prepper friend gave me a line on a local blacksmith who makes broadforks. Will try to pick one up in about a month. Wife really liked the Springfield Armory M6 survival rifle when I showed her You Tube videos. I have the go ahead to pick one up thru my FFL friend if I can find one. I've seen a couple


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Building some shelving to store preps and camping supplies. Got a 25lb back of rice on the way. Looking to get a 3 or 4 quart cast iron dutch oven. I've got larger, but I want one a bit more portable.


----------



## Padre

Finally pulled the trigger on a PVS 14... Ready Made Resources financed it and gave me a bump hemet and mount to boot.

Still training up for hand to hand, doing Krav.

Expanded my group again, good find, pilot.


----------



## Symetry

Congrats.


----------



## FrankW

Thats good to hear Padre!


----------



## musketjim

Had to cancel sledge trip last weak because of bad wind and this weekend cold is moving in so no go again. I can do outdoor runs in local area but conditions are to risky for a long sledge trip when it's just for race training. I had to do it at -52 once but I don't recommend it.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Found the 4 qt camp dutch oven I've been wanting.


----------



## musketjim

Since Sam's Club is closing we decided to brave the lines and see what we could score. Picked up some sweet preps at 50%. It was about 3hours from the time we got in line until checked out. Staff was very professional considering the onslaught and knowing they loose jobs next week. Wish the best to them.


----------



## FrankW

Wishing them the very best also. Am glad though you were able to pick up some preps.
Professionally doing your job until the very last minute is the hallmark of a quality individual.


----------



## musketjim

Been busy training for my 100 m race in 2 weeks. Hours running and treadmill work while still lifting as much as I can. Picked up extra medical gear, suture kits and an airway management kit.


----------



## FrankW

Just got new AGM Cell technology battery for my truck.
My old battery was still working fine and not giving me any issues even in our recent cold snap.. but it was about 15% capacity down from new... as a prepper I must have 100% start reliability in any weather so a new one went in.


----------



## zimmy

Bought a DC motor from the surplus store and plan to use it on my drill press table to raise and lower it







. I have tested it and it works great.


----------



## musketjim

Pretty good prepping day. Picked up some fish pen to go with the fish mox I already have for the fish I'll get someday. Picked up an 800 W inverter. Picked up some antibacterial wipes I can carry in my pocket at work. Picked up some sale gear at REI, some solar gear and lots of gloves. Also bought stuff not on sale which is what they hope for.


----------



## FrankW

Technically it wasnt today but MusketJim inspired me to mentioned it. Put a pack of antibacterial wipes in both my trucks.. to use after pumping gas etc


----------



## musketjim

Picked up a 10 box of N95 cool breath respirators. CO2 fire extinguisher recertified.


----------



## musketjim

Finished my race, my time was off from last year pretty disappointed but I finished. The wife joined Costco while we were there and she bought some toilet paper and paper towels. My little prepper. Then we stopped at REI and picked up some clearance items, she grabbed a water filter for our filter bag. I'm so proud.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up a life straw and a portable water shower both on sale at REI. Had a good great and meet with Cariboo while in his neck of the woods last week.


----------



## FrankW

musketjim said:


> Picked up a life straw and a portable water shower both on sale at REI. Had a good great and meet with Cariboo while in his neck of the woods last week.


I been meaning to pick up more life straws too. Do you have a link to a good deal for a good straw?


----------



## musketjim

I used a gift card that I got for spending so much money at REI, that's how I got this one. Otherwise I just catch seasonal sales at our local hunting and outdoor stores. We had a fella here who bought out the total number in town and took them to Puerto Rico after the hurricane. A true humanitarian, but showed me how easy it is to completely buy out an item here. Grid down shelf empty wake up call for me.


----------



## FrankW

Checked my newer SUV back and forth, fluids, plugs, everything, even differential fluids and transfer case fluid.

Everything A "ok"


----------



## musketjim

Finishing vaca in Hawaii still lifted and bikes while I was here. Snorkeled and swam. Drank a bit too.


----------



## RevWC

I picked up a fire proof safe to store my ammo.


----------



## FrankW

Not sure if this falls under prepping.. maybe more resilience or readiness..

But today I did my 5th exercise for the week (Iron Pump optimized to support/improve tactical movements) and right afterwards I went shooting while still exhausted from the work out.


----------



## Geeky_Gort

My partner and I just converted a closet that was basically a catch all for junk into a pantry. He put in some additional shelves as well. 

He also just got me a solar power charger for Easter.

Geeky_Gort


----------



## musketjim

Organized prepping room, water filtering and containers in one tote, medical supplies in another. I was becoming a hoarder instead of a prepper. Picked up some fish mox for the fish I will get someday and stored it with my fish-penn. Joined a local prep group that I found on the Facebook. They have a meeting coming up so I'll go and see if it's something I'm interested in continuing with.


----------



## musketjim

Forgot I made first sledging trip into BOL since Jan. A lot of snow since, it was a miserable trip near the end once I got off the well maintained trail onto my rarely used one. Thigh deep snow, long day. Covered about 20 miles fortunately my trail is only about a quarter mile and it was easier coming out, Dropped off gear and looked it over real quick. I've tried snow shoes and haven't found the right type for what I do. Bought some for more rechargeable batteries AA for my solar system and a wall charger to go with them.


----------



## musketjim

Went to a ladies event with my wife and picked up a large batch of steaks, brats etc. Nice score for me. Also found a brewer of kombucha that uses local ingredients and we can buy it by the growler. Ordered a new chicken coop at our local feed store ghey are custom built for arctic winter conditions. I'm not much of a carpenter my old ones are good but drafty.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Still working on my full certification for my job. I have a big exam coming up soon, then a couple more classes and one final state exam sometime next year. So far, I've managed all "A"s and even brought my undergrad GPA up. 
Besides that, I got a new day pack that I'm turning into a GHB. I've also been shoring up the security of my house.


----------



## FrankW

Keep working on my physical shape.. I am not the monster I was as a younger man but consistent workouts have made my much more agile, strong and enduring compared to a year ago.


----------



## musketjim

BlueZ said:


> Keep working on my physical shape.. I am not the monster I was as a younger man but consistent workouts have made my much more agile, strong and enduring compared to a year ago.


 Amen brother, that's all we can do at our age, just slow down the decay. Keep it up


----------



## musketjim

Picked up some .22 and .410 ammo on sale. Also picked up a batch of bb's and bb targets for my grandkids. Picked up a nice axe sharpener like the one I have at BOL works awesome and needed one here. All at 50% due to gift cards.


----------



## musketjim

Forgot to mention, won a silver kennedy half dollar along with 100$ in a reaffle used the money to buy some quik clot heat free combat gauze and a maxxpedition container that holds my jet boil and canister with MOLLE attachments


----------



## smaj100

Got a good lesson on how our water well works yesterday. we have the gks, dil and son visiting and the well crapped out sat. Luckily 10+ gallons of stored water under the cabinets staved off instant panic, but quickly realized we needed more stored. I now know how the pipes are all connected and wired up, so if it fails again I will be able to pull it myself and get her fixed back up quicker and cheaper myself.


----------



## musketjim

Putting extra miles on bike 22 per trip and getting ready to bump up to 32. After that base is laid I'll start hill training. Made some easy cheese using a recipe from Mother Earth News plus I whipped some butter. Ordered some potassium iodide that was on sale. Attended a prepper meet up tonite. Found out about the group on the facebook. Had a pretty good time. Learned some about tinctures.


----------



## musketjim

Also working on labels for my egg cartons to be able to sell the extrasa that the girls are laying. Paying for new chicken coop tomorrow.


----------



## musketjim

2 apple trees planted, my grow tower is up and running, next year I will start my own seedlings. Tough to use seedlings from nursery, need to wash off dirt from roots and hope roots aren't too long. Planted 2 zucchinis and 1 tomato in containers in greenhouse. Had 2 tress professionally dropped so I'll start bucking them when I get a chance. Bought an awesome new road bike, a Specialized Roubaix. Got a great deal with radio auction coupons and the bike on sale already. This will be my race bike for the foreseeable future. So busy riding bike don't have time for much else right now.


----------



## musketjim

Found out about an unknown prep I've had. The wife has stored cases of rubbing alcohol here at the house that she uses at her job. Was not aware of that. I have an alcohol stove. Score.


----------



## musketjim

A trip down to the big city, picked up a lot at Costco, and a couple items at Cabelas. Good trip so far, a couple more days left


----------



## musketjim

Had a good 2 day bike ride. First day57 miles averaged about 14 mph, second day 51 miles at about 15mph. Back to the gym tomorrow to spin a bit and work the kinks out. Hit Duluth TRading while in the big city and scored well there. Purchased an old school selectatenna. Art Bell used to advertise for them and CCrane back in the day. It's an AM radio booster. Saw that a prepper friend had one and he demonstrated for her so I got one off ebay. First trip to BOL so it will get tested this weekend.


----------



## FrankW

Yesterday ( Monday) Run.. kinda shortish (3.2 miles) and not very fast (it was hot)... But sprinted it out very hard at the end.
Today: I was SO not in the mood to work out.. just wanted to go home after.. and was real tired... sat in car in front of gym for a few minutes before I went in thinking of going home..but went in anyway.. small victories...
3 sets of (assisted) wide arm pullups
3 sets of (unassited!) Dips
1 set of sit ups
3 sets of back extensions
2 sets of incline bench ( dumbells)
3 sets of frontal raises
3 sets of lateral raises
3 sets of shoulder shrugs.
Tomorrow ( Wednesday): locked in for a run


----------



## musketjim

BlueZ said:


> Yesterday ( Monday) Run.. kinda shortish (3.2 miles) and not very fast (it was hot)... But sprinted it out very hard at the end.
> Today: I was SO not in the mood to work out.. just wanted to go home after.. and was real tired... sat in car in front of gym for a few minutes before I went in thinking of going home..but went in anyway.. small victories...
> 3 sets of (assisted) wide arm pullups
> 3 sets of (unassited!) Dips
> 1 set of sit ups
> 3 sets of back extensions
> 2 sets of incline bench ( dumbells)
> 3 sets of frontal raises
> 3 sets of lateral raises
> 3 sets of shoulder shrugs.
> Tomorrow ( Wednesday): locked in for a run


Amen to the small victories brother, you hit it even when you didn't want to. We all grab what we can.


----------



## musketjim

Had an outstanding prep day, threw a banana peel out to the chickens and one wandered out from the weeds with a whole school of little chicks. Been trying for a couple years with chickens and turkeys and this is the first herd ever born here. Guess I'm a farmer now.
Heading to BOL for a few days with the family. I'll have a lot of groundkeeping to do and also installing a new kitchen sink. Tying in 2 new batteries to our system which will double our storage capability


----------



## FrankW

last week 6 workouts (cardios + weight liftings combined) .. week before that 6 workouts. week before that 4 workouts week before that 5 workouts


----------



## musketjim

Added new batteries at BOL doubling our storage capacity. Shot some squirrels. They're really small like chipmunks here so I impressed myself. They were tough shots. Worked with my 9mm as the .44 is just to heavy while splitting wood and scything fields. Netted in my saskatoon berries and dug a couple holes to add split rail fencing when we go up again. New wall tent set up for grandkids to play in and also as a field hospital. Here at house bucking wood, clearing brush and moving wood to get a spot ready for new chicken coop.


----------



## musketjim

Had a pro come to BOL to drop some problem trees, firewood for a long time to come. A lot of work to do, burning brush piles and bucking it up. Bought a new 100w solar to double our production. Then all propane will go to our cooking. New fire ring installed and wall tent set up as field hospital with a nice tarp cover. Started cleaning up old apple orchard to get ready for orchard 2.0. My saskatoons are putting out berries well and raspberries are doing well. Lost 4 of my chicks to nature, gave 5away to my prepper friend and kept 5 for me.


----------



## headhunter

There has been enough waterfowl traffic on the river- ducks, geese, and swans (they were beautiful) that I purchased a couple of goose and a few duck decoys. There are some sandhill cranes about, however, they seem more interested in farmer's fields. When they fly over, they sound like geese with throat problems. While we were gone for a few days the crows/ravens hit grandma's elevated garden- they didn't touch the cherry tomatoes; the chicken wire comes out next year. Watching a show on the tube, grandma turned and really surprised me "If traps are so good, do we have any?" I was slow to answer because the question was so unexpected. 'Yeah, we've some 0 single spring for small critters, some #1 1/2 coils for larger stuff, and a couple #3 coils for larger pests." I thought she was asleep during the show.


----------



## musketjim

Unable to tie old panel into new one at BOL but new one is 100w and we’re not sure what the old one is. Old one has some slight damage so we’ll repair it and use it another way


----------



## musketjim

Forgot to mention I’m using subsonic.22 on the squirrels now. They don’t even know what hit them


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Getting ready for the hurricanes to hit. Brough up some more propane and stored water. Slowly rebuilding my used up preps.


----------



## musketjim

Bought new charge controller and parts to tie our old solar panel into secondary battery


----------



## zimmy

This is a vintage 1987 Dictaphone 60 track audio recorder I bought through the government disposal program, not sure exactly what I'm going to do with it just yet, but I guess it could be a conversation piece man frame in a man cave.


----------



## musketjim

New panel and solar charger tied in new shelf/table added to deck using my forger shelf brackets at BOL. One of our hens just had another brood here at home, only 5 but I've got them all in our best coop where I can really pour the coals to them and hopefully get them ready for winter. Hope I have time.


----------



## thegman

Lake Windsong said:


> Ran across some emergency dental cavity filling/cap replacement kits, so stocked up on those and topped off other dental supplies (favorite toothpaste and toothbrush brands, floss, mouthwash). I know how to substitute some minty baking soda in a pinch, but goshdarn it, figured our faves on sale, so stock up.  Also working on adding to our 'drinking water supply' with boxed yoohoos (chocolate :woohoo, can juices, tea bags, favorite soft drinks and 'koolaid' flavors. Adding these as we find them on sale/clearance.


Good advice. I also have vacuumed sealed a good supply of baking soda. As a mineral it doesn't expire. It may become ineffective for baking but it has many other uses and can be used as a tooth paste in a crunch.


----------



## musketjim

BOL battoned down for the winter and boat put away. Last 2 posts cemented in and rails extending fence. Had a couple nice bonfires to burn the last of the brush until spring. Will only make intermittent trips during winter for training. Hopefully wife and grandkids will make it up for a little time over Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## FrankW

Bought substantial amount of silver. The way prices are right now its hard not to.


----------



## musketjim

Motor home put away and covered and all my lawn and powered equipment put away and covered. I will Sta-bil tomorrow. Gave my good prepping friend 3 more chicks and I kept 8 out of the broods we had this year. And what would only be considered a prep by me I suppose, bought 1 pair of bicycle bib tights and a pair of regular tights for next years bike season. I want to up my speed next season. Studded tires put on truck, winter is a little slow arriving this year and that's fine with me. Wife picked up a new pair of winter boots.


----------



## musketjim

Bought a new bigger fridge and put old fridge in garage doubling our cold storage. Of course, won't do us much good grid down. New down sleeping bag on sale at REI and also took advantage of radio on air auction to pick up coupons for restaurants and other local businesses to give as gifts.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

2 years after a nasty fucking divorce.....Making headway now on my homestead... 8 camera security system hardwired in, wrought iron security doors with bullet resistant glass front and rear, raised beds put in, almost an acre (out of the 5) fenced in now, attached greenhouse just off the kitchen (










































....free heat thru the window in the cold months.........)24' pool for enjoyment (and 13000 gal emergency water supply) couple more .mil gensets with yanmar diesels..., and of course....the front porch complete with cracker barrel rockin' chairs for enjoying a cold ass Stag beer and the quiet Lake life.......a better "get the fuck out of here in a hurry" vehicle, 2005 Yukon XL Denali with 2006 corvette software flash (5800 lb luxury corvette, 455 hp now...fun fun fun) )..........to be continued.....Lol


----------



## musketjim

Moved chickens all into one fenced in area with a new coop combined with an old one keeps them concentrated in one area making it easier for me to take care of them in the winter. Water system set up and second light installed in coop. Had to add more fence on roof to plug a gap. An owl or hawk or raven got one of my chix so hopefully this keeps them out.


----------



## musketjim

Loaded up the larder today now that Costco is open. Didn't need a lot, I'm always well stocked up but nice to top off. It'll be interesting to see how our various stores hold up here because we get most of shipments out of Anchorage. Loaded up on chicken feed and dog food.


----------



## zimmy

Installed a VFD (variable frequency drive) and a digital RPM display on my shop drill press and also on the bench (back ground) I have a couple of Harbor Freight camera surveillance systems set up for testing.


----------



## musketjim

We had our first trip into BOL with our newly repaired track machine. Rough trail but a successful trip with wife and the puppy over Thanksgiving. Forgot to mention that earlier.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

zimmy said:


> Installed a VFD (variable frequency drive) and a digital RPM display on my shop drill press and also on the bench (back ground) I have a couple of Harbor Freight camera surveillance systems set up for testing.


had good luck with the HF black and white cameras....lasted out in the weather for more than 6 years. not bad for $29.99 each.......godd audio too...


----------



## zimmy

These are the new style wired color cameras with night vision. I will try to keep the cameras under cover.


----------



## musketjim

Changed out bedding in chicken coop and fired up both generators to make sure they start easily if the Great Prepper wants to test them My runs are up to 12.5 m each time. This is my year to win prepper of the year when the Great Per sees that I'm the most sincere prepper. He comes sometime between Halloween and New Years and selects the winner. He's not like the Easter Bunny or Santa Claus where you have to be ready just one night. Everyone have a happy New Year.


----------



## zimmy

I recently made a visit to the surplus store and came away with these items. Three 100 amp 500 volt ac noise filters to be used on inverter outputs $14 ea, One new metal enclosure with view window $15, One used pvc enclosure $10.


----------



## smaj100

zimmy said:


> View attachment 21914
> View attachment 21916
> View attachment 21918


Zimmy is your electricity that dirty you need 3 filters on it? Or is that for a radio rig?


----------



## zimmy

smaj100 said:


> Zimmy is your electricity that dirty you need 3 filters on it? Or is that for a radio rig?


That would be one filter per inverter, they produce rfi and line noise. Yes for my radio equipment and also my two pole diesel generator produces electrical noise.


----------



## zimmy

I have acquired a antique turn of the century metal lathe that appears to be in very good condition but lacks some modern day features and I have decided to just take the whole thing apart and start from the ground up. Some of the upgrades will be new paint job, chip tray, variable frequency drive, 3 phase motor, digital rpm display, and possibly digital micrometer readout. I used hot soapy water for parts cleaning thus the brown surface rust.
View attachment 21920
View attachment 21920


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

I bought more batteries, more water, rotated my food supply & bought candles and paraffin oil this week .


----------



## zimmy

I have a bidder's identification number to buy government surplus and I bid on and won this plasma torch. I didn't inspect it before buying but I figure for $200 it should have that much in parts value. I'll pick it up next week after the snow storm moves through.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I haven't posted anything in quite a while, but a lot has happened in 2018, little of it good.

In Early May, I lost my job. Fortunately, I had over a year's worth of living expenses saved up. It took me until Oct to find another one, but on Oct 22 (it WOULD have to be a Monday!), I was feeling like complete CRAP; I fell out of my bed, and found I couldn't get back on my feet - my legs had almost no strength. Long story short, I was taken to the hospital, where I was told that my left leg had gangrene and would have to be amputated below the knee, I would have to be on IV antibiotics for a while to clear out the rest of the infection, and, oh, by the way, you have type 2 diabetes and have a blood sugar level of over 600 mg/dL (normal range, I found out later, is 70-110), which almost certainly caused your leg to get so out of hand so quickly.

I spent the next couple of weeks in the hospital recovering from my amputation, consulting with a couple of doctors and at least one dietitian, then I transferred over to a rehab facility, where I continued my IV antibiotics and started physical therapy (and got more of a workout in PT than I got in well over two decades).

I finally got discharged on Dec 18, and have spent the next month waiting for my stump to heal enough to start the involved process of getting fitted for a prosthetic leg, continuing PT, slowly learning how to cope with diabetes, learning to get around in my wheelchair and walker, and slowly learning to get my blood sugar under control, and then getting a cast made for the prosthetic mold.

It's going to take a few more visits to Hanger before I take final delivery of my prosthetic (if everything goes well) on Feb 11. Then I get to learn how to use it. And then I get to look for a new job.

From a prepping point of view, I've learned a few lessons:

Freedom abused is freedom lost. I did a lot of this to myself; I strongly suspected I was diabetic for quite some time, but did next to nothing about it.
It helps greatly to have several months living expenses saved up. You never really know when a personal disaster will hit.
I can't rely on just my smartphone to store my contact information; my smartphone picked that day to completely crap out on me, so I had no way of contacting anybody.
I've learned the value of neighbors; my next door neighbors were instrumental in getting me back in contact with the outside world and have been very helpful with logistical support.
I've had to become more organized. Wheelchairs and walkers don't do well with clothes and debris on the floor. Also, I can't just rely on memory for appointments; I have to actually use scheduling software now.
Unfortunately, many of my food preps are now essentially useless, because they have a lot of extra sugar and/or carbs, which are Kryptonite for my blood sugar. Oh, yes, and I'm also Insulin-dependent, at least for the time being. Needless to say, this is very discouraging.


----------



## jimLE

Well foreverautumn you've deffently been through quite a. Bit.and more to go through. I hope that you continue the good recovery.and thanks to good neighbors.


----------



## headhunter

The eldest daughter visited and brought a small solar charger for the cell phone for me-nice! We had some snow and blow and when school reopened the granddaughter phoned from her bus stop to say there was a package in a plastic bag tied to one of the steel fence post I had driven in at the driveways end to mark the driveway. Heck, i had to go out and "clean-up" the mess mother nature had left. When I finished, opening the package I found my brother had sent me a Bushnell night Equinox. i've purchased the Lithium batteries now to get the 32 MB SD card. I found some literature that says it will withstand 350 G. What does the "G" mean? The force of gravity. Gravity is how much something "weighs. (The Earth loves me more than you 'cause I weigh more. The weight of air under standard conditions of temp and pressure-usually 14.7 # psi at sea level.) I don't know! d


----------



## zimmy

Progress is slow but moves forward everyday restoring my turn of the century metal lathe. It will be brought up to modern day standards as much as possible, using variable frequency drive, 3 phase motor, and digital readouts.


----------



## zimmy

I bought this 1953 Delta saw through the gov surplus disposal program, just needs a little tlc, project for next winter.


----------



## FrankW

Foreverautumn said:


> I haven't posted anything in quite a while, but a lot has happened in 2018, little of it good.
> 
> In Early May, I lost my job. Fortunately, I had over a year's worth of living expenses saved up. It took me until Oct to find another one, but on Oct 22 (it WOULD have to be a Monday!), I was feeling like complete CRAP; I fell out of my bed, and found I couldn't get back on my feet - my legs had almost no strength. Long story short, I was taken to the hospital, where I was told that my left leg had gangrene and would have to be amputated below the knee, I would have to be on IV antibiotics for a while to clear out the rest of the infection, and, oh, by the way, you have type 2 diabetes and have a blood sugar level of over 600 mg/dL (normal range, I found out later, is 70-110), which almost certainly caused your leg to get so out of hand so quickly.
> 
> I spent the next couple of weeks in the hospital recovering from my amputation, consulting with a couple of doctors and at least one dietitian, then I transferred over to a rehab facility, where I continued my IV antibiotics and started physical therapy (and got more of a workout in PT than I got in well over two decades).
> 
> I finally got discharged on Dec 18, and have spent the next month waiting for my stump to heal enough to start the involved process of getting fitted for a prosthetic leg, continuing PT, slowly learning how to cope with diabetes, learning to get around in my wheelchair and walker, and slowly learning to get my blood sugar under control, and then getting a cast made for the prosthetic mold.
> 
> It's going to take a few more visits to Hanger before I take final delivery of my prosthetic (if everything goes well) on Feb 11. Then I get to learn how to use it. And then I get to look for a new job.
> 
> From a prepping point of view, I've learned a few lessons:
> 
> Freedom abused is freedom lost. I did a lot of this to myself; I strongly suspected I was diabetic for quite some time, but did next to nothing about it.
> It helps greatly to have several months living expenses saved up. You never really know when a personal disaster will hit.
> I can't rely on just my smartphone to store my contact information; my smartphone picked that day to completely crap out on me, so I had no way of contacting anybody.
> I've learned the value of neighbors; my next door neighbors were instrumental in getting me back in contact with the outside world and have been very helpful with logistical support.
> I've had to become more organized. Wheelchairs and walkers don't do well with clothes and debris on the floor. Also, I can't just rely on memory for appointments; I have to actually use scheduling software now.
> Unfortunately, many of my food preps are now essentially useless, because they have a lot of extra sugar and/or carbs, which are Kryptonite for my blood sugar. Oh, yes, and I'm also Insulin-dependent, at least for the time being. Needless to say, this is very discouraging.


Foreverautumn .. you are in our prayers...


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Still a work in progress but moving along never the less.


----------



## zimmy

This is a project I need to get back to. I want to remove one of the communication receivers and install a transceiver with 11 meter capability.


----------



## zimmy

Not sure if all of these work but I'll go through them and make one good one and modify it for rack mounting in the cabinet.


----------



## zimmy

These are old school 5 watt input talkies and by reversing the transmit and receive crystals they will transmit outside the cb band, being good for communication for a group or thinking outside the box good for security remote property listening.


----------



## zimmy

I overdosed on radio equipment, I can't help myself.


----------



## zimmy

2 meter, scanner, linear amp, cb radio. I never use this stuff but if I ever need it....its




























there.


----------



## zimmy

Backup diesel generator in its own building with backup inverter power.


----------



## FrankW

My preps lately are not nearly as impressive as yours zimmy.
In past 2 weeks I bought silver and ammo taking advantage of the current low prices for both.


----------



## zimmy

BlueZ said:


> My preps lately are not nearly as impressive as yours zimmy.
> In past 2 weeks I bought silver and ammo taking advantage of the current low prices for both.


The prepper movement has died down ever since Doomsday Prepper went off the air, for most people it is business as usual now. Back in 1981 when I bought this property I wanted to be self sufficient, the word "prepper" was unheard of, I wanted to generate my own power, garden and preserve food, heat with wood, solar hot water, and basically be more self sufficient, and that is pretty much where I'm at now.


----------



## zimmy

The never ending wood boiler project.


----------



## zimmy

I took the big wind turbine down quite a few years ago but I still have 70ft of the tower left just incase I live long enough to put a small one up, or possibly solar panels.


----------



## zimmy

Home built laundry line using BMX bike wheels and stainless steel wire rope.


----------



## zimmy

If the price of lithium batteries ever come down I would like to get this electric tractor running, mean while I'll try to preserve this vintage GE electric tractor from degrading any further.


----------



## zimmy

Just to keep the deer and whatever else out. The top wire is HOT.


----------



## zimmy

Trying to save the large trees along the banks of my stream.


----------



## zimmy

I bought two of these camera systems from Harbor Freight at $200 ea. I decided I wanted two systems because I wanted eight cameras with two separate hard drives and also wired cameras not wireless cameras. Each camera will have video and audio along with its own power supply.


----------



## zimmy

These have been operating for 10 years now and there have been no problems with the system at all. 40 evacuated tubes heating domestic hot water. Water drains back to the small holding tank when the pump isn't running preventing freezing and splitting of pipes.


----------



## zimmy

I can heat my hot water with resistance, wood boiler, solar, or heat pump. Here is a photo of it in the test phase and because it takes







heat out of the air and puts it into the water I find it best to run the heat pump during the summer and shut it off during the winter.


----------



## zimmy

In these photos are RO system, ozone generator, heat pump, hot water tank, whole house sand filter, solar drain back tank with pumps and heat exchanger, solar hot water tank, and the wood boiler manifold system.


----------



## zimmy

I'm not overly fond of lead acid batteries but I will say that these have served me very well. I bought these through the government disposal program many, many, years ago new without acid in them. Now the reason they still work is because they have a lot of sediment space at the bottom and also they have what is called Manchester plates, pure spiral pieces of lead imbedded in the positive plate giving long life, that's our government for you, quality all the way. Mppt charge controllers, couple thousand watts of pv on the roof, and a vintage sw4024 Trace inverter gives me a system that is better then nothing.


----------



## zimmy

We have well water and it is run through a whole house sand filter sold at Lowe's, but requires electric to back flush at night so I decided I needed a backup water system just in case something hits the fan and I needed a alternate source of water. I bought a poly lined fiberglass tank and made a biological sand filter with carbon and ozone after filter. Still a work in progress.... just need more ambition.


----------



## zimmy

Just a small system in the north orchard for fence charger and maintenance tools.


----------



## zimmy

Greenhouse, upside down satellite dish, garden, compost tea tank, compost bin, garden sink.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Preserving food is a real pain, but the knowledge on how to do it is invaluable. The one photo is using a medical nebulizer as a vacuum pump to infuse sugar into strawberries and then frozen, jar and all. So far no breakage.


----------



## zimmy

The greenhouse was a mixture between a kit and home built. A company going out of business made the roof system










































, bought two and put them back to back to make one roof. The rest was hand built.


----------



## zimmy

Changing out the battery pack on my 02 Honda Insight which at one time was the most fuel efficient mass produced car in the world. Over 200,000 miles and counting.


----------



## zimmy

All it needs is a paint job.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

A lighting strike took out the filter/transient section of one of my 10kw inverters the other day and I removed the modules, drilled out the rivets and found damaged metal oxide veristors in the potted material at the bottom of the enclosure. I didn't have exact replacements but made do with what I had. Tomorrow I will install it and see if she fires up, could be more damage then what meets the eye.


----------



## FrankW

Simple amazing!!!

You need to write an article for Prep. Society instead of merely putting this into the thread


----------



## zimmy

Chemical suit, I don't think I will ever need this but better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## zimmy

I just finished installing the repaired component in the inverter and it went through self test and start up just fine, it is making power now so I will keep an eye on it during the day for full power up. This was a relatively big job removing the component, repairing, then replacing it but if it had been a circuit board with large scale integration surface mount components....I would have been lost, simple as that. Bottom line is to do something even if is wrong.


----------



## zimmy

The solar array is capable of in excess of 10kw but because we have filtered light today the inverter is only doing 6kw, I would consider that a success on the repair.


----------



## zimmy

BlueZ said:


> Simple amazing!!!
> 
> You need to write an article for Prep. Society instead of merely putting this into the thread


Not interested in doing that, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## zimmy

I'm not sure what I'm going to do with these but they were used in a chiller system for a church.


----------



## FrankW

Zimmy you have a lot of awesomeness in this thread.. Hope it gives people ideas...


----------



## 101airborne

Been over the past couple of weeks. Put in a grape arbor, added 3 more blueberry bushes, 20 more strawberry plants, a dozen pineberries, lavender, rosemary, Thyme, and 4 different types of mint. Plan on adding several blackberry bushes in the next couple of weeks.

Been doing good on our LTS stores (up to a little over 4 years now) so decided to take a break and add to our "renewable" resources. Plus it's relaxing and a lot of fun!


----------



## zimmy

Look at the size of these Pawpaw's I grew on my grafted tree. Pawpaw wine, Pawpaw jam, Pawpaw nut bread. Nothing seems to bother these trees and I get Pawpaw's every year.


----------



## zimmy

Using utility poles and locust trees equal a very tall, strong, long lasting fence, My gate has three hinges on it and the hinge post is tied into another post with tension wires, the gate




























will never sag. Do it once, do it right. That fluorescent lamp is to show fence charger is operating.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

These solar ovens do a good job at cooking a meal but the problem is out of sight is out of mind. I need to figure out how to store it outside but protected from the weather.


----------



## zimmy

I don't know too much about microscopes but I picked this one up for close to nothing and thought it would be good to check bacteria and other pathogens in my drinking water. This will end up being a winter project cleaning, testing, and learning how to use it.


----------



## zimmy

This is a 12vdc to 120vac 3000w rotary converter (inverter)







I installed in the truck. It is not very efficient but the power is very clean and won't go belly up when it see an inductive load like those cheap solid state inverters from China. This is a perfect application for something like this.


----------



## zimmy

Here is a crazy idea I had about making a geothermal refrigerator for storing apples for a couple months. The plan was to bury this big copper aluminum exchanger in the ground and run pex tubing up to the evaporator coil in the insulated box above ground. A solar pump would circulate propylene glycol through the loop. I decided against it, just too complicated, a root cellar will serve the same purpose. Sometimes I think too far outside the box.


----------



## zimmy

One thing you need to remember, when you own your own property you now become a water treatment plant operator, sewage treatment operator, and electric generation plant operator. Here I am changing out the well pump, dealing with pit less adapters, check valves, torque arrestors, and sanitation with bleach. You get an education owning your own







property.


----------



## zimmy

When you buy appliances for your kitchen, buy energy star rated.


----------



## zimmy

Lee Iacocca went into the electric bike business after retiring. I change the lead acid batteries in it







more often then I ride it.


----------



## zimmy

View attachment 22154
View attachment 22154
A crazy idea processing firewood for my boiler. I still have the conveyor but the idea never came to fruition.
View attachment 22154


----------



## zimmy

Locust lumber bought from the Amish for raised garden beds.


----------



## zimmy

I believe lead acid batteries are on there way out but they have served me well and if I had to do it over again I would have built the battery enclosure in a stair step style for easier fill and fluid level sight.


----------



## zimmy

Never put all of your heating eggs in one basket.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

I hate winter! No matter how well a person is dressed you always have to take your gloves off to deal with small objects. I have both the bunny boots and the mickey mouse boots and they are the best cold weather boots I have ever owned.


----------



## zimmy

These go on top of mason jars for growing seed and bean sprouts to be used as a topping on a salad or burger. I have never tried them so I can't testify how well they work.


----------



## zimmy

Anyone who wants to go back to the land better be prepared to bust their ass. I have been on this property for 38 years and it is still a work in progress. The trench is for a French drain and I needed a consistent slope for water drainage so I dug it by hand.


----------



## zimmy

If you can afford it get yourself a small backhoe with a front loader. This is an old 1985 Ford tractor and as you can see requires regular maintenance and repairs.


----------



## zimmy

We have Window Quilt blinds on all of the windows, keeps the heat or cold out.


----------



## zimmy

Heat in the basement via the remote wood boiler.


----------



## zimmy

This was my mushroom grow operation, things didn't go as planed, after drilling holes, driving in inoculated wood plugs, covering over with wax, no mushrooms ever grew. Perhaps one of these days I might get back to it but at least I tried.


----------



## zimmy

This wind chime looks small but is actually quite large. The aluminum tubing is 3" diameter and the longest tube is about 4' long and making a sound more like a bong then a chime.


----------



## zimmy

Just some garden art.


----------



## zimmy

I have bat houses everywhere on this property.


----------



## zimmy

We can not have infinite growth on a planet with finite resources. Do you have your lifeboat ready?


----------



## zimmy

Years ago when we first bought this property a little puppy came to us looking for food and shelter so we took him in and through the years he grew old and eventually passed away. The stream on our property is listed on 1800s maps but no name was ever given so I name the stream Willy creek, so the bridge shown is bridge over Willy creek.


----------



## zimmy

38 years ago when we bought our property I thought I knew what I wanted but in reality I was just a over optimistic young lad with a big dream of self-sufficiency and endless amounts of energy, well now I'm older and it seems all I do is stay home and work to maintain what I have built over the years and yet in reality no one can be truly self sufficient, but one thing is certain, I owe no man nothing.


----------



## FrankW

Beautiful property!!!!! 
Also the puppy was just adorable.. No wonder you couldn't resist taking in Gods creature


----------



## zimmy

The bottom line says Best Doggone Dog In The East.


----------



## zimmy

I painted my bench and the color is called OUTRAGIOUS!


----------



## zimmy

I'm getting ready for the next big lighting strike or whatever comes in on the utility line.


----------



## zimmy

This is a windsock,







they are readily available on the internet and this is the largest size available. I want to know which way the wind is coming from at a moments notice because of airborne contaminates like chemical, biological, or nuclear dangers. Buy two or three, they do wear out.


----------



## Fatduk 1963

Howdy I have just been reading all the post's for a year now . I thought it was time to add my 2 cents. just canned 12 quarts of my wife's burn yo butt salsa , first of the year !


----------



## zimmy

View attachment 22240
Domestic Solar Hot Water using Evacuated Tubes.
View attachment 22240


----------



## zimmy

I would like to paint this on the side of my cargo container.


----------



## zimmy

20 LED 4ft shop lights make for a well lit shop. The white panels are from door cut outs. When windows are put into a fiberglass door the opening is cut with a CNC machine and the panel now becomes surplus scrap. 1 1/2" thick, foam in the center and thin layer fiberglass on both sides makes for a very durable bright surface.


----------



## zimmy

Sam's club had these cases on sale for $20 ea so I bought a bunch of them. Some of the items I store in them.


----------



## zimmy

The R-390A was deployed to most branches of the US military and remained in general use through the 1980s. The last major update to its documentation was in 1984. As the military procured newer receivers, many R-390As were released to surplus while others were destroyed. Some receivers were retained by the services, however, when they found that the R-390A's vacuum tube circuitry could easily survive an electromagnetic pulse. There are reports, possibly apocryphal, that R-390A receivers are still in use aboard U.S. Navy submarines since the receiver can withstand the strong radio frequency fields found aboard ship.[1]

Many of the R-390As that exist today are in the hands of vintage amateur radio collectors and amateur radio operators who contend that few modern solid state communications receivers can equal its performance. There is a wealth of information, both printed and electronic, devoted to R-390A restoration and maintenance, as the R-390A is widely considered an example of the best of vacuum tube technology.[1]


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

New asparagus bed.


----------



## zimmy

Do you have your lifeboat built?


----------



## zimmy

I bought an assortment of antennas at a barn sale along with some fiberglass mast. I believe most of them are in the uhf, vhf, 10, 11, and possibly 15 meter band, I haven't gotten around to doing anything with them.


----------



## Siskiyoumom

I finally retired. Hubby, daughter and I expanded our garden. Water bath canned plum and blueberry jam today. Hubby went fishing today off the coast and got some nice black rock cod. Weather has been awesome!


----------



## headhunter

zimmy said:


> Anyone who wants to go back to the land better be prepared to bust their ***. I have been on this property for 38 years and it is still a work in progress. The trench is for a French drain and I needed a consistent slope for water drainage so I dug it by hand.
> View attachment 22180





zimmy said:


> Anyone who wants to go back to the land better be prepared to bust their ***. I have been on this property for 38 years and it is still a work in progress. The trench is for a French drain and I needed a consistent slope for water drainage so I dug it by hand.
> View attachment 22180


 You're right, you can't be afraid of work; we've been here since '78. This spring there were two frost boils too large to ignore. You know the kind where even a 4X4 can end up with its frame on the ground. Both were on the bottom of the apron to the big shed, one on the east side and one on the west side - right where the apron hits the driveway. ( Since, I've asked why the black dirt works its way up through the gravel. I've been told that driving over saturated ground works like a suction pulling the finer black dirt upward.) I dug a 103' long trench with the bucket on the JD.and a little pick and shovel work did the rest . The rainfall this spring kept the ground soft and made it very clear whether I was paying attention to grade. I covered over the 4" perforated tile with washed rock and that was followed by "road rock". After several heavy rains my tile is running. Wood vine, down trees, and blizzards have no respect for one's age.


----------



## neil-v1

SaskBound said:


> Ordered highbush cranberries and native grapes to plant out by our slough. Been looking into medicinal and edible native species that we can camoflage into the landscape at the farm, as it is all pasture with a couple of big sloughs and a bunch of little mud holes.
> 
> Looking into starting to switch the dogs onto a 'doom diet' of porridge and table scraps for one of their daily feedings (our table scraps are pretty healthy, being all made from scratch, and organic and local when we can find / afford it). Have the trial pot cooling off on the stove right now. The dogs are at my feet drooling. They have gotten porridge in the past as a 'recovery food' when they have been ill. I don't think this will be a difficult switch


----------



## neil-v1

SaskBound said:


> Ordered highbush cranberries and native grapes to plant out by our slough. Been looking into medicinal and edible native species that we can camoflage into the landscape at the farm, as it is all pasture with a couple of big sloughs and a bunch of little mud holes.
> 
> Looking into starting to switch the dogs onto a 'doom diet' of porridge and table scraps for one of their daily feedings (our table scraps are pretty healthy, being all made from scratch, and organic and local when we can find / afford it). Have the trial pot cooling off on the stove right now. The dogs are at my feet drooling. They have gotten porridge in the past as a 'recovery food' when they have been ill. I don't think this will be a difficult switch


What else do you have in your porridge? Just table scraps or do add other ingredients?


----------



## zimmy

I set up a power beyond outlet so when my neighbor needs electric he just plugs into the receptacle. I charge him 12 cents a kwh for running his maple syrup operation.


----------



## zimmy

I started out rust preserving my truck with Fluid Film but I found that it didn't work any better then chainsaw bar oil and a lot cheaper. I also at the same time changed out the springs and shocks in the front and back.





















. The springs are almost 1" dia coils and the shocks are adjustable Bilstein. Truck prices are ridicules so I don't mind putting money and time into this.


----------



## zimmy

I have three of these things, Citi-phone-SS Cb radios all tube no transistors. This was my first cb radio back in the early 60s and I thought it was so exciting to be able to talk to someone over the airways. Anyways I thought I would














experiment moving the crystals around and see if it will go outside the cb band.


----------



## zimmy

Last year it was the revenuer chopper now this year it is the revenuer dive bomber looking for that elusive Wildwood flower. Very irritating noise, blocking up the scenery breaking my mind.


----------



## zimmy

Do you have your lifeboat ready?


----------



## zimmy

Is it business as usual or are you planning for a worst case event, I suspect business as







usual.


----------



## zimmy

Shelter, heat, cooling, water, electric, transportation, refrigeration, communication, security, entertainment, way to cook and preserve, medical supplies, maintenance equipment, just a few things you will need on you lifeboat. It takes years to build your lifeboat.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Updated American made 2,500 watt pure sinewave inverter in the generator building.


----------



## zimmy

A gate and fence can be a deterrent, and also delay, but it won't stop them.


----------



## zimmy

With a fence on one side and water and foliage on the other side, directing a trespasser in the direction you want them to go can give you time to go to your backup plan. Setting traps on your property to injure a person is illegal, but we do have the right to protect ourselves in our home.


----------



## zimmy

Just a few of many bat houses on our property.


----------



## zimmy

I bought this DX300 Radio Shack receiver new back in the mid 80s and have recently replace the electrolytic caps. This was a $300 receiver and was a lot of money back then and shortly after buying it they came out with the DX302 being a much better receiver. It isn't the best receiver in the world but it is a 12vdc portable receiver and is worth very little money these days, I might just as well keep it because no one else will appreciate it.


----------



## zimmy

Two 6" pipes don't equal a 12" pipe. Don't make the same mistake as I did, this pipe get blocked on a regular bases with leaves and sticks causing more work for me.


----------



## zimmy

Induction cooktop. Sunfrost refrigerator, and microwave oven are efficient but a convection oven eats power. One thing I have found that cooks food fast and is efficient is the electric pressure cooker, you just can't cook a loaf of bread in it. The solar oven will make bread but in this area loaves of bread would be far and few between.


----------



## zimmy

After 25 years of operation the wind turbine was decommissioned and sold, I'm glad I don't have to risk life and limb performing maintenance on that thing.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Soil/Bank erosion is a big problem in the small stream that flows through my property. The best way for me to slow down erosion is to collect and stake in used chain link fence





















along the banks using metal T post. Hat, long sleeve shirt, long pants, water logged boots, gloves, mosquito repellant, and 80 deg temps make for a most miserable job. I'm on my own.


----------



## zimmy

What the heck is this? Defective tomb stone with emery paper mounted on a cast iron Singer sewing machine







base with plywood board and wheels. I have a tendency to waste valuable time on stupid ideas like this. It is for sanding warped castings to make them flat again. It will probably end up being a table, or out the door.


----------



## zimmy

Something is in the wind.....do you have your lifeboat ready?


----------



## 101airborne

Unfortionatly (sp?) I/we haven't been able to do very much prepping in the last few weeks. My wife is having some major health issues including hypothyroidism, periphial neuropothy and other issues. She can no longer work or drive and is working on her disability. Between trying to maintain our home, work and make sure she makes her doctors appointments I've done a "overload" and trashed my shoulder now. I'm at about 50% capability and am facing surgery in a few weeks being the only income right now being off a couple of weeks is going to be tough. BUT thank god for having our preps so we'll have them to fall back on if we need them!


----------



## zimmy

If you own rural property and have a septic tank, you now become a sewage treatment plant operator. This is the air injection pump in the aerobic part of the tank. Out for inspection.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Crazy idea but a two inch aluminum round bar stock on top a an electric heater may just make a good thermal heat sink....right.


----------



## zimmy

World's largest tuned windchime made with 3" aluminum tubing and stainless steel hardware.


----------



## zimmy

IS THERE ANYBODY ALIVE ON THIS FORUM???


----------



## zimmy

Buhler, Buhler, Buhler.


----------



## zimmy

Hole lurking behind bumper, aluminum patch, roofing tar, wala perfect





















.


----------



## zimmy

Pawpaw wine making, drink it or barter it.


----------



## zimmy

Making a bell...but I think we can make it look better.


----------



## zimmy

People throw these things in the recycling bin all of the time, they just need a little tlc.


----------



## zimmy

So is that lifeboat ready yet?


----------



## FrankW

zimmy said:


> Buhler, Buhler, Buhler.


Hi its gotten indeed a bit sleepy


----------



## zimmy

I picked up a Prius battery for $40 and it appears all of the cells are okay. Right now it is configured for 230vdc but can be wired for 12-24-36vdc. I ordered a device that will charge and discharge each cell and test for bad cells.


----------



## zimmy

I just bought a new used Chevy Bolt pure electric car with 4.500 miles on the clock. I'm getting ready for the next big oil shock.


----------



## musketjim

Picked up 3rd edition Survival Medicine Handbook by Dr. Bones and Nurse Amy, so now I have a better idea on antibiotic protocols. Got a couple varieties of knee sleeves to help with workout and recovery. 3 sets of the old military skis set up with bindings for any type of boot. Last couple trips to Costco, but purchased plenty of vittles and AA and AAA batteries. Can never have enough of them.


----------



## FrankW

Exercising and shooting 
And buying more silver.


----------



## zimmy

http://www.survivorlibrary.com/library-download


----------



## zimmy

zimmy said:


> http://www.survivorlibrary.com/library-download


----------



## mrghostwalker

zimmy said:


> I just bought a new used Chevy Bolt pure electric car with 4.500 miles on the clock. I'm getting ready for the next big oil shock.
> View attachment 22414


How are you planning to charge it up?


----------



## ArizonaHeat

zimmy said:


> http://www.survivorlibrary.com/library-download


Library was a good start, but since my dad was and I am a blacksmith there should probably be a good reference on blacksmithing, and I also drilled a well up near Show Low so there should probably also be a reference to well drilling.
JMHO


----------



## 101airborne

haven't really done a lot of extra prepping lately. been to busy at work and taking care of the wife. Pretty much my usual monthly stuff that gets shipped to us. Been dragging my feet on ordering a Royal berkey filter. Was waiting on my tax refund. But now I can't find one for less than $450. Hopefully the corona panic will pass soon and they'll be available again.


----------



## zimmy

mrghostwalker said:


> How are you planning to charge it up?


----------



## zimmy

10kw solar array.


----------



## capt.

Bought 2 sets of berky filters. Used two food grade buckets, a dollar lemonade jug faucet, use 5 gal for upper and 6 gallon for lower put berky filters on top one, holes thru bottom of bucket , fill top 5 gal ,and it goes thru holes in bottom bucket lid, and stores in bottom bucket till use. Cost 60 for the berky filters and 6 bucks ea for clean white pails and dollar for faucet tot: cost 72 dollars and a drill for the holes. Works fine, Pre filter dirty water but spring or clear creek water is a snap. I used an orange bucket for the top and white for the bottom. Try to idiot proof IE: pour the water in the top orange one and wait.


----------



## mrghostwalker

zimmy said:


> View attachment 22426


Well, that might work...


----------



## zimmy

DO YOU HAVE YOUR LIFEBOAT READY?


----------



## zimmy

North orchard includes, hazelnuts, blueberry, elderberry, black current, apple, and pawpaw. Mason bee house, asst bluberry.


----------



## zimmy

Notice my new sign


----------



## zimmy

In the past 40 years the water flow has increased in my stream eroding the banks away.


----------



## zimmy

How to keep out unwelcome people.


----------



## zimmy

Firewood


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## musketjim

Been awhile since I've posted but have been busy forgive me if I repeat some old stuff. Picked up a nice Heritage .22 SA revolver with a LR cylinder and a Mag.cylinder. My 100 mile race went well and then started training for bicycle season with my new trainer before the Kung Flu hit. For awhile we had 4 unemployed folks in my house, but my preps were pretty solid. Then work came my way and the past few weeks I've been working overtime everyday. The wife was able to reopen her shop yesterday so we're crawling out of a small hole, but we're better off than a lot of folks. I'm blessed. Of course the wife sees the value of prepping now, so that is the most important thing now. Because this isn't going away.

"The good guys aren't coming"


----------



## ArizonaHeat

Sweet...when my dad passed I inherited his Ruger .22 with the same setup. Magnum cylinder was really impressive!


----------



## zimmy

New building going in.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Surveillance camera system.







CCW starting left top. Power strip, backup power transfer, 12vdc power supply. IR extender (repeater), audio amplifier for microphones, (2) DVR's, small speaker.


----------



## LincTex

Not a lot of changes - - I've been off-grid almost 100% and I just work each day and live my life. Not much has changed other than I have been enjoying immensely the huge decreases in traffic. This COVID-19 has been a huge disruption to some, and I've been almost completely unaffected.


----------



## zimmy

New shop/garage being built. We do all our own maintenance here on the property so the shop will pay for itself over time.


----------



## zimmy

New building moving along, installing wiring now.


----------



## zimmy

Pex tubing in the floor for heat and miles of wire to power equipment.


----------



## zimmy

New shop is almost finished.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Do you people have your lifeboat ready, you may need it six months from now.


----------



## zimmy

Serious trouble is headed our way.


----------



## zimmy

I'm convinced that serious economic problems are headed our way. This virus is not over with yet and it is going to cause more problems then anyone can imagine. To me it appears that it is business as usual and everyone is living for today and not concerned what so ever about tomorrow. You have been warned, the ship is sinking and yet you continue to stay







onboard.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Get your lifeboat in order!


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

The world as we know it is collapsing.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Electric log splitter that actually works!


----------



## zimmy

Get ready for the next wave, oxygen tank, oxygen regulator, pulse oximeter, nebulizer, cannulas, thermometer, and 50ft of tubing. If you can get your hands on a oxygen concentrator....grab it!


----------



## zimmy

Load center wiring complete














.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Nobody could have predicted this pandemic....or did someone? Get ready for what is to come.


----------



## AmishHeart

Agree, Zimmy. And great photos!


----------



## zimmy

Whole house sand filter.


----------



## zimmy

Brand new never installed government surplus battery bank.


----------



## zimmy

Everyone should have a windsock, knowing the wind direction is very important.


----------



## zimmy

The shop project is moving along, I installed 18 LED shop lights today and I have a Mr Cool minisplit heat-pump on order for both heating and cooling. The pex tubing in the floor is for wood boiler heat.


----------



## zimmy

Do You Have Your Lifeboat Ready?


----------



## zimmy

Energy cost are going to skyrocket, the ship is sinking, do you have your lifeboat ready?


----------



## zimmy

One is none and two is one, redundancy, redundancy, redundancy.


----------



## zimmy

Mr Cool came in today. This is a do it yourself precharged heat pump system that will be installed in my new shop.


----------



## zimmy

Two coats of concrete sealer applied.


----------



## gabbyj310

I was a devout preperson but.....my dear sister who I supported for over a year stole EVERYTHING I had and sold all my jewlery and gold I had saved,That included all of my everyday supplies,cooking pots ,rugs,everything,,I was So sick I had just about given up,,,but I have to say Im now willing to start over again.Now the difference is I don't have anything but a yard and Im to the point of being older I can't do crap anymore except buy what I need..Which sucks..But I will start over and prep the best I can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimLE

Sorry to hear what your sister did Gabby.

I took someone to a doc appt the other day.in which she wanted to do some shopping afterwards,I didn't really need to go.but took her shopping anyhow.i ended up buying a large thing of crushed red pepper and a thing of cheese cloth it's 36 inches by 15 yards.and it's reusable


----------



## zimmy

gabbyj310 said:


> I was a devout preperson but.....my dear sister who I supported for over a year stole EVERYTHING I had and sold all my jewlery and gold I had saved,That included all of my everyday supplies,cooking pots ,rugs,everything,,I was So sick I had just about given up,,,but I have to say Im now willing to start over again.Now the difference is I don't have anything but a yard and Im to the point of being older I can't do crap anymore except buy what I need..Which sucks..But I will start over and prep the best I can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So sorry Gabby, I had a similar situation after my mother passed away and my brother took over the estate but I was able to recover and you also can do the same, stay safe my friend, stay safe.


----------



## zimmy

The bridge over Willy Creek.


----------



## zimmy

What to do with a old aluminum satellite dish.


----------



## zimmy

A small system I put together to run the fence charger and small ac devices in the north orchard.


----------



## zimmy

PROTECT WHAT YOU HAVE! ONE IS NONE, TWO IS ONE!


----------



## headhunter

gabbyj310 said:


> I was a devout preperson but.....my dear sister who I supported for over a year stole EVERYTHING I had and sold all my jewlery and gold I had saved,That included all of my everyday supplies,cooking pots ,rugs,everything,,I was So sick I had just about given up,,,but I have to say Im now willing to start over again.Now the difference is I don't have anything but a yard and Im to the point of being older I can't do crap anymore except buy what I need..Which sucks..But I will start over and prep the best I can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gabby, grandma and I are attempting to raise a granddaughter. We love her , however, her actions really make it hard. Angry with her parents, she is not easy to have around. It is getting better, but soooo slowly. I really wish you well on your journey. Doug


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I've been away for too long. So, I'll keep the update as short as I can.
Brain preps - I finished the first degree. Got a new job. Now, I'm almost halfway through a master's degree. 
House preps - We moved out of the apartment in 2017 and bought a small townhouse. It's a good neighborhood with access to woods and water if need be.
Other preps - I've been setting up a security systems, reinforcing locks, doors, windows, etc. I have also been rebuilding more of the food preps that were used up when I was laid off and returned to university.

I hope everyone is still plugging away and doing well. Zimmy, the shop looks awesome! Gabby, I'm devastated that a family member would do that to you. 
Hope to catch up with you guys soon.
-CH


----------



## zimmy

Surveillance camera system setup procedure with audio and early warning system.


----------



## zimmy

THIS IS NOT A TEST! First the pandemic and now the economic depression!


----------



## zimmy

Underground storage with stainless steel lid and bolts.


----------



## zimmy

Orlan EKO 40 gasification wood boiler with 500 gallons of water thermal mass.


----------



## zimmy

Filling small propane tanks.


----------



## zimmy

Everyone should have a cargo shipping container.


----------



## zimmy

Reverse the transmit and receive crystal in your transceiver and you end up with your own special frequency







.


----------



## zimmy

The mini split heat pump system will be mounted on the outside wall just to the right of the sub panel you see on the right. The compressor is very heavy and the area behind my new shop drops off and prevents doing any kind of work there so I'm building a walkway and platform to be able to work comfortably without falling over the hill.


----------



## zimmy

Converting network cabinets into cabinets with shelves.


----------



## zimmy

I'm not quit sure how to use this but I figure it would be good for checking bacteria














in water.


----------



## zimmy

Someone gave me this huge pully, I cleaned it up and painted it and put it in storage, pretty cool huh!


----------



## zimmy

These are aluminum wheels off of a band saw, I just had to have them.


----------



## zimmy

My turn of the century metal lathe updated with modern controls.


----------



## zimmy

I'm building a walkway on the back side of my new shop, the heat pump compressor will be mounted to the wall and this walkway will give me access to the condenser unit. This is still a work in progress.


----------



## zimmy

Mr Cool ready to be connected up.


----------



## zimmy

Line set connected next the power.


----------



## zimmy

After a month from delivery Mr Cool heat pump







is up and running just fine.


----------



## zimmy

Kind of looks like Ginseng.


----------



## zimmy

Harbor Freight has wool blankets cheap...or at least they did.


----------



## zimmy

We have six bat houses on the property.


----------



## zimmy

Look at all of these old vehicle generators, did you know that these will also run as dc motors. The more you know!


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

AC







and DC power in the north orchard.


----------



## zimmy

There is no doubt in my mind that the ship is sinking yet nobody can see it.


----------



## zimmy

I bought a new pedestal for my new two wheel grinder and filled the vertical pipe with concrete for more weight and







stability.


----------



## zimmy

Life can be confusing at times but what lies ahead is very clear, get ready.


----------



## zimmy

Fill your pedestal grinder post with concrete for better stability and less vibrations.


----------



## zimmy

Modifying my drill press for variable speed using a DC treadmill motor and controller.


----------



## zimmy

You can build a mainframe from the things you find at home.]


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

I just put the last coat of urethane on, time to mount the vice.


----------



## zimmy

Someone gave me a bunch of vacuum tubes, yes I do have some military radios that use vacuum tubes, in England known as valves. The calm before the storm.


----------



## zimmy

Labor cost are high so try to do as much as your own work as you can, we live in the world of surplus, start buying used equipment NOW!


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

I bought this used transformer based battery charger through the state government disposal program, unlike the solid state chargers this one is extremely rugged.


----------



## zimmy

Installing vibration transducers for early warning trespass system.


----------



## zimmy

Late Sunday afternoon high winds took down this large tree and with it also took down the neutral and primary wires to the transformer.


----------



## zimmy

Several days without utility power, always have your lifeboat ready.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Feeding enough power back into the grid will generate a monthly income.


----------



## zimmy

We can see and hear you.


----------



## zimmy

You can build this bio-sand filter for clean potable water


----------



## zimmy

Water filter and storage.


----------



## zimmy

This looks like a water softener but it is actually a whole house sand filter system sold under different names like Morten and Whirlpool. The life span is about 10 years but can be take apart, cleaned out and new gravel. sand,







and carbon put in.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Have you watched the world news lately, the ship is sinking!


----------



## zimmy

This old tiller takes a licken and keeps on ticken.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Every shop needs a good air compressor.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Warning Will Robinson! There is a possibility of a Fire Sale! Get your lifeboat in order NOW!


----------



## zimmy

The Mysterious Case of the Missing 250-Ton Chinese Power Transformer (vice.com)


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Can you see the wind







turbine?


----------



## 101airborne

decided to add to our Comms. Already have FRS, GMRS, Ham and CB radios. So I ordered 4 handheld MURS should be here tomnorow


----------



## zimmy

Osage Orange trees have thorns, plant them as a security hedge. Fill bucket and leave in weather to freeze and turn soft, blend with paint mixer till slurry, plant in shallow trench, thin out seedlings.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Was the recent attack on our cyber system a test or was it an attempt or setup for a future Fire Sale. What better time then now with Covid-19 over taking over our country. Definition Of Fire Sale. 

_*Stage 1:*_ Shutting down all transportation systems; such as traffic lights, railroad lines, subway system and airport systems.
_*Stage 2:*_ Disable the financial systems; including Wall Street, banks and financial records.
_*Stage 3:*_ Turning off public utility systems, such as electricity, gas lines, telecommunications and satellite systems.


 If you see something, say something.


----------



## zimmy

Kitchens are hot in the summer time from cooking, lighting, refrigeration, and people. I installed a duct and fan bringing heat off of the ceiling and forcing it into the basement. In the winter I turn the fan off.


----------



## zimmy

PEX tubing installed on aluminum plates







under bricks for glass room using hot water wood boiler heating.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## capt.

I like the stuff your doing. I do what I can and feel lucky I have all the basics. I am not invisible but close. Own my own paid off property. TWP. taxs but oh well. My biggest issue is growing food , we have 3-4 years of freeze dried and off track that hunting should be ok as no one comes thru here. But I really like what you have done.


----------



## zimmy

capt. said:


> I like the stuff your doing. I do what I can and feel lucky I have all the basics. I am not invisible but close. Own my own paid off property. TWP. taxs but oh well. My biggest issue is growing food , we have 3-4 years of freeze dried and off track that hunting should be ok as no one comes thru here. But I really like what you have done.





zimmy said:


> View attachment 22776


----------



## zimmy

Having trouble figuring out this new system..... This is a old 50s Johnson Viking Valiant using (3) 6146 as the final pushing I think about 200 watts am and weighing in at about 83 lbs. The other piece of equipment is a ssb adapter that I believe will work with this radio allowing it to run on ssb.in the 11 meter CB band. I paid $100 for both units and have no idea if they work so I guess it can be added to the many projects I have committed myself to before I die. 
View attachment 23285
View attachment 23286
View attachment 23285
View attachment 23286

[/QUOTE]


----------



## zimmy

Okay so the plan is to change out my 1 phase 7.5 hp motor on my air compressor to a 3 phase 5 hp motor. I want the ability to soft start the motor and also over speed the compressor for faster pump up time. To accomplish this I will use a VFD designed to convert 1 phase to 3 phase with operator programable features for soft start and frequency control.


----------



## zimmy

I'm finely getting around to trimming my fruit trees which should have been done during the winter when the trees were dormant, hope they survive.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Next month marks 40 years on this property, time has taken its toll but if you look close enough you will see a heart that I carved into the bark of the tree on the day we closed on this property, oh how time flies.


----------



## zimmy

So you want a piece of property out in the country, hope you don't mind staying home an working because nobody else is going to do it for you. Trimming elderberry bushes, one down, two to go.


----------



## zimmy

Hope you have your lifeboat ready.


----------



## zimmy

Busy work bench.


----------



## FrankW

Great content in this thread.
Please keep it up fellas.
Even if replies are thin know that view numbers for this thread are thru the roof


----------



## zimmy

My metal lathe project, wait till you see all of the changes I made to it. I hope to have it finished late spring.


----------



## zimmy

These are really nice 500ml bottles to have around for cutting oil, lub oils, acetone, and whatever else you can think of. You can get these from Amazon or Ebay cheap enough.


----------



## zimmy

This is a Heathkit SB-301 communication receiver I received for free sitting in someone's barn and they are clearing out the barn for roof repairs. I hope to run across a Heathkit SB-401 transmitter some day which will be a match for this and all of the other Heathkit equipment I have.


----------



## zimmy

12 acres of industrial surplus under cover. I could spend the whole day in this place.


----------



## zimmy

I made this device to suck and to blow. Using a compressor out of a medical oxygen concentrator and a steel tank I can suck oil out of a engine dip stick tube, brake fluid out of a master cylinder, anti freeze out of the expansion tank or any other liquids from a container. To empty the tank I reverse the air flow to pressurize the tank and open the bottom valve.


----------



## zimmy

Adjusting the split nut to close up clearance on the lead screw on the metal lathe I'm rebuilding.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

I'm adding a drawer to the chip tray of my metal lathe I bought last fall.


----------



## zimmy

Vertical mill will be the next winter project


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Yes I received the Modurna vaccine and yes I realize all of those nano bots are floating around in my body and now the government can track me. But being that I'm not from this planet I can easily travel to another star system. All of our people stand out on this planet because we all have mono brows in case you were wondering about that.


----------



## zimmy

The females from our star system don't have a full mono brow.


----------



## zimmy

Out buildings are called dependencies, the operation of the property is dependent on these out buildings. Generator building, garden shed, greenhouse, machinery building, recycling building, garage/shop, firewood building, and a north orchard







maintenance building.


----------



## zimmy

Just a small antenna system for receiving, cb, fm, and public service.


----------



## zimmy

Domestic hot water vacuum tubes














work really well when we have sun and at the correct angle.


----------



## zimmy

Miles and miles of industrial surplus.


----------



## zimmy

Look what my friend found at the surplus store for $300.


----------



## zimmy

Watch out folks, with climate change going on deer ticks are very common in most parts of the United States. They over winter in leaves and wood chips to keep warm and come out in the spring time. I was raking some leaves and while taking a shower later in the evening I noticed a tick imbedded in my arm. You absolutely do not want Lyme disease so be on the look out for those tiny little ticks.


----------



## zimmy

During harvest season we clean our root crops outside in a stainless steel sink I built near the garden area and then into the kitchen for further processing.


----------



## zimmy

Sometimes you just need a place to sit down and reflect upon what you have accomplished in the past forty years. From not being able to rub two nickels together to being almost self sufficient







.


----------



## zimmy

Window Quilt Blinds made in Vermont are designed to keep the heat or cool in and they do work.


----------



## zimmy

Mint


----------



## zimmy

This is a strange tree I have on my property and I know years ago a trees were cut and bent like this to indicate the direction of something important like water and we have a stream on our property that this tree points to that direction.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Elderberry bushes are trimmed up and ready for another season.


----------



## zimmy

Well it looks like we may have made it through the pandemic so what is next? Do you have your lifeboat ready?


----------



## zimmy

Okay well the metal lathe project is moving along slow but sure. I bought the lathe surplus and sometime along the way the chip tray got bent pretty bad and so I had to do a lot of work to correct the mistake the fork truck driver made so while I was at it I decided to fabricate a chip drawer tp make it easy for metal chip removal. Ready for paint now.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Why is a fluorescent tube on the side of a pole. well because it shows if the fence charger is on and working....in other words it flashes.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## jimLE

been a long time since ive been here.but been preparing for the worse thoe.i quickly learned that im no where close enough to being prepared for a winter storm that takes out the power grid. When we had the winter freeze 5 or 6 weeks ago.so i've stepped up on my prepping on that. And still working on it.still stocking up on foods and water etc. etc.and with the way things are looking when it comes to whats going on in the world.mainly in the u.s..i need to locate some place to live outside of town,to get me out of the city.


----------



## zimmy

Wood boiler manifold system, a work in progress.


----------



## zimmy

With a truck like this you can pretty much go anywhere do anything no questions asked. Fully equipped radio equipment, rotary inverter for ac power, anderson plug in connectors for 12v jumper cables, water tight storage compartment for long distant driving, heavy duty suspension all around, amber led strobe light, e rated tires, rust resistance coating through out body and frame, cam phaser lockouts. Nothing illegal about this truck but can be used in an emergency situation.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Surplus surplus everywhere!


----------



## zimmy

The ship is sinking and some people are clueless, get in the lifeboat now!


----------



## zimmy

For 40 years mosquito control has always been a ongoing project but now black leg deer ticks have become a problem because our winters are so mild now. Six bat houses on our property, this is one ready to be mounted on a pole.


----------



## zimmy

During the pandemic bathroom tissue was difficult to find an expensive, if you could find it, do you think food will be the same? We know how to grow a garden and we know how to preserve and can food. Do you?


----------



## zimmy

Night view of the wind sock and planets, and stars.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Melt down toilet bowl rings, mix with chainsaw bar oil, spray on frame and inside body parts of vehicle. Rust resisting coating.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

As soon as the metal lathe project is finished I will start on the milling machine project. Photos are of geared feed motor for the X axis of the milling machine table.


----------



## zimmy

Fruit trees are all trimmed up and starting to bud out.


----------



## zimmy

I had taken these photos last summer one is of the fall














equinox sun setting and the other is the summer solstice sun setting. Can you tell which one is which? If you are involved in solar energy you should know the difference.


----------



## zimmy

I just want to remind everyone again that when you buy your own piece of land out in the country you now become a sewage treatment plant operator, a water treatment plant operator, a power generation plant operator, a plumber, a electrician, a carpenter, a mechanic







, a equipment operator, the list goes on and on. This is a photo of my air injection pump for my sewage treatment plant out for inspection. So you thought living in the country was a more simplistic lifestyle, HA!


----------



## zimmy

What made this hole?


----------



## zimmy

Still a work in progress.


----------



## zimmy

I can finly put the done stamp on the metal lathe project. Improvements are, 3 phase motor, vfd inverter drive, spindle rpm display, chip drawer, add door and shelf on bottom left stand, clean and paint, fwd/rev jog switch, leveling feet, rebuild chip tray, and I can't remember what else but I started on this project last fall and I've had enough.


----------



## zimmy

I go through this ever year, rebuild the mower deck. This year it was replace two bearings, weld cracks, replace one wheel, replace one belt, clean off rust and grass, paint, and sharpen blades. The simple life...right.


----------



## zimmy

I just bought this 10" Jet pedestal grinder from the surplus store for $125 and the standard procedure for me is to pour concrete into the base and mount adjusting feet on the bottom. I would like to have a wire wheel, fine and course grinding wheel, and green carbide wheel all set up and ready to use.


----------



## zimmy

The circuit I built for the metal lathe.


----------



## zimmy

I bought 30 pounds of grade 2 nuts, bolts, and washers today, prices are going up.


----------



## zimmy

S





















eriously folks prices are skyrocketing, 30 lbs of nuts, bolts, and washers was $50, drill bits $200, all I can say is you had better buy what you want now because a couple months from now it will only cost you more money.


----------



## zimmy

I took this photo the other day, unfortunately the end of the rainbow didn't fall on my property so no pot of gold for me.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Jobs are everywhere and stock market is booming everything is good.....right?


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Most people don't have a clue what this is.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

I'm at a loss as to why this forum is dead??


----------



## FrankW

zimmy said:


> I'm at a loss as to why this forum is dead??
> View attachment 23429



You provide excellent content and your view numbers are high.
Don't be disheartened by lack of replies.


----------



## Enchant18

I was finally able to locate a used copy of Where There is no Doctor.


----------



## zimmy

BlueZ said:


> You provide excellent content and your view numbers are high.
> Don't be disheartened by lack of replies.


That sounds like poem, I can do better then that.

It is a well known fact through out the land, that zombies can't stand thorns in their hands.















I got me some monkey balls that grow in the wild, and froze them outside for awhile.
I made me a blender made from scratch, and mixed them up till they turned to mash.
I spread them out along the line, in hopes they grow up with thorns in mind.
So when they grow up into a large band of trees, remember zombies can't stand thorns in their hands.


----------



## zimmy

Enchant18 said:


> I was finally able to locate a used copy of Where There is no Doctor.


Now all you need is a copy of Where There No Dentist.


----------



## zimmy

Where there is no doctor


----------



## zimmy

Where there is no dentist.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

I love evergreen trees so I plant seedlings every spring.


----------



## zimmy

Clean up week. Stuff collected over the years goes to township community dumpster.


----------



## zimmy

I received a vintage Trace SW4024 inverter the other day that someone had installed and left the electrical covers off allowing mice to enter and do their damage. The plan is to series stack the inverter with my existing inverter giving me a 240 volt split phase output. The whole inverter is contaminated with mouse waste causing corrosion on electrical connections, circuit board traces and components. I sprayed WD40 on everything inside hoping to stop further corrosion until I can get to this project. If I can save this inverter this will add greatly to my plan for energy self sufficiency.


----------



## zimmy

M







y compost tea maker into the trash it went...nobody wanted it.


----------



## zimmy

Bad seal in backhoe dipper cylinder, good thing I keep spare seal parts.


----------



## zimmy

I need to make a series stacking cable to stack the Trace SW4024 inverters using DB-25 male 25 pin connectors.


----------



## zimmy

So this is amazing, civil unrest, pandemic, cyber attacks on our infrastructures. mass killings, job loss, inflation, yet this forum is dead and the ship is sinking, go figure?


----------



## Enchant18

zimmy said:


> Where there is no dentist.


Thanks for the digital copies.


----------



## zimmy

If you have one of the old motion sensors with a photo eye most likely a LED lamp will not work with it, LEDs don't offer enough of a load like incandescent lamps do. The way to fix that.....and there are several is to turn on a relay and the relay turns on the LED lamps.


----------



## zimmy

zimmy said:


> I received a vintage Trace SW4024 inverter the other day that someone had installed and left the electrical covers off allowing mice to enter and do their damage. The plan is to series stack the inverter with my existing inverter giving me a 240 volt split phase output. The whole inverter is contaminated with mouse waste causing corrosion on electrical connections, circuit board traces and components. I sprayed WD40 on everything inside hoping to stop further corrosion until I can get to this project. If I can save this inverter this will add greatly to my plan for energy self sufficiency. V
> View attachment 23437
> View attachment 23438
> View attachment 23439
> View attachment 23440
> View attachment 23441


Making up a series stacking cable for the Trace inverters, very tedious work soldering conductors to the DB25 connector.


----------



## zimmy

100ft awg #12/3 extension cord at Sam's Club for $40, get them while you can.


----------



## FrankW

Enchant18 said:


> Thanks for the digital copies.


What he said,
thanks for the digital copies!

you Sir are a one man prep school!


----------



## zimmy

Now remember the golden rule folks, what you build also shall you maintaine. None of this business going over to your buddie's house to work on his engine and drink a case of beer. You need to stay home and work on that property you wanted so bad.


----------



## zimmy

I'm trying to setup a small machine shop to do my own welding, cutting, milling, fabricating, and metal lathe work, and with that comes tooling.


----------



## zimmy

We had to have our cat put down because of cancer. Xena was 15 yrs old and she







came to us as a stray and had a wonderful healthy life with us. This photo was taken the day before we had her put down and you can see in her eyes that she is not well. RIP Xena.


----------



## zimmy

Some people call them outbuildings, I call them "Dependencies" The operation of the property is dependent on theses structures. Think about it.


----------



## zimmy

Canning day, both pressure canner and water bath. Low acid foods like meat in pressure canner, and high acid foods like jams and pickles





















in water bath canner.


----------



## zimmy

This is how I splice wires.


----------



## zimmy

Replacing single pane glass with 1/2" polycarbonate green house glazing for better cold weather protection.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Collecting parts for a solar combiner enclosure.


----------



## zimmy

When I moved my propane away from the house I ran a few extra conduits.


----------



## zimmy

Finished up the propane project and started on the mouse infested inverter salvage project.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

The Whole Roswell Story.


----------



## zimmy

Up grading the combiner enclosure for the 10kw solar array. A lighting strike didn't help it any but still works so I'm up grading to a new robust hand built combiner.


----------



## zimmy

So has everyone been watching the prices going up on everything? Do you have your life boat ready? Probably not!


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

This is going way back to the early days of my solar power experience, I was the only one to have solar panels in this area. These are from the Arco solar power generating plant Carrizo Planes California. They used mirrors to get more power out of them thus the brown color.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Trace inverter SW4024 mouse damage but repairable.


----------



## zimmy

Cyber attacks are more common now, what's next, the power grid?


----------



## zimmy

What you build also shall you maintain.


----------



## zimmy

Do you have your lifeboat ready?


----------



## zimmy

New tool box didn't come with wheels so I put some on.


----------



## zimmy

Fingernail polish? Green for ground, red for positive, black for negative, white for neutral, and clear for whatever. Get your lifeboat in order NOW!


----------



## zimmy

So it was time to change oil in the diesel generator and I put a pan under the drain hose opened the valve and walked away from it only to find the oil over flowing the drain pan half hour later. If I had to do it over again I would have fabricated and installed a drain pan under the whole generator just for things like this.














Get your lifeboat ready inflation is happening.


----------



## zimmy

You see this, it is high quality deterrent, this will not stop humans but it will sl














ow them down.


----------



## zimmy

I bought the Jewel back in 2002, a Honda Insight, at the time it was the most fuel efficient mass produced car in the world but now it is time to say good







by and move on.


----------



## zimmy

The ship is sinking.


----------



## zimmy

Landmaster vehicle







used in the movie Damnation Alley.


----------



## zimmy

Getting rid of non essentials


----------



## zimmy

How to clean rust out of a motorcycle fuel tank using ball bearings, soapy water and a concrete mixer.


----------



## zimmy

A couple new used items I just bought for my shop. Two stage 7.5hp 24cfm compressor and a old vertical Delta band saw. The band saw is wood working saw but I will convert it to cut metal.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Motor specs on Ingersoll Rand compressor.


----------



## zimmy

My level 2 car charger plug was getting hot right where the wire goes into the molded plug so I decided to cut the plug off and wire direct into the wires in the 4x4 box. to my surprise the plug only had three wires coming out but four prongs on the plug, go figure?


----------



## zimmy

I started on the band saw project and I love how people paint a piece of machinery, machined surfaces, threads, label plates, everything.


----------



## zimmy

I finished up the Delta band saw project, new bearings, new cool block guides, gearbox, 3 phase motor, link belt, new top and bottom pulleys, and a new VFD. This particular VFD will take 120v single phase and convert it to 230v 3 phase. I can cut both metal and wood on this saw now.


----------



## zimmy

Delta Vertical Saw Manual


----------



## zimmy

Service Manual Delta Band Saw


----------



## zimmy

LDS Preparedness Manual


----------



## zimmy

LDS Manual 2ND Edition


----------



## zimmy

My new used 1500 lb $200 surface grinder.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Okay so far everything checks out good on the old 1947 Parker Majestic no frills surface grinder. My main concern was if the spindle motor was any good and with a VFD connected the motor took off spinning. I cleaned and lubed the spindle and motor bearings also removed the old electrical equipment. Next up is to take it outside and give it a good cleaning, bring it back inside and check out the ways, that is the










































metal parts everything slides on.


----------



## zimmy

The ship is sinking folks, get your life boat in order now, climate change is real and it will affect our lives !


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Standing water on your property is almost never a good idea but in this case I want to attract mosquitos to the water in the buckets because they contain mosquito dunks made by Summit Corp containing a bacteria that kills mosquito larvae and that my friends is a good thing.


----------



## jimLE

I've added to my winter preps, seeing how we had freezing temps and outages back in February. finally bought a food saver.been putting it to good use.found a house in the country, where I can live rent free.been getting it ready to move into the last 3 or 4 weeks. gonna get car work done tomorrow.


----------



## zimmy

WOW! Do you people see what is going on in this world we live in, red flags are everywhere yet this forum is dead?


----------



## zimmy

Things you can buy through the government disposal program.


----------



## zimmy

The low budget no frills surface grinder is almost ready to be painted, the mechanical condition is fair to good, the lead screw needs replaced on one of the axis but acme threaded rod is readily available but doesn't prevent it from operating so I needled scaled and wired brush all of the paint off and is now ready to paint.


----------



## zimmy

I added a brake resistor to my drill press motor controller.


----------



## zimmy

My fire resistant battery charging enclosure is a work in progress.


----------



## zimmy

My new air compressor with a built in after cooler. The hot air out of the compressor is cooled with a radiator and then released into the 80 gal air tank at that time the cooled condensed water falls to the bottom of the tank and is drained with a ball valve.


----------



## jimLE

I've bought a food dehydrator last week. Haven't put it to use yet.thinking of going with apple's and banana's first.putting off making beef jerky,on account I'm hoping to find a good enough meat at a good enough price first.but I'm afraid the price on all meat's is gonna be to high.


----------



## zimmy

My new fire resistant battery charging station enclosure.


----------



## jimLE

Looks like it's coming along really great 👍


----------



## zimmy

Repairing a broken aluminum casting.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Yhe largest pawpaw in the world off of my tree


----------



## zimmy

Making a drag clutch/brake for one of the feed axis on the surface grinder. I turned down the hex head of a brass bolt and lock tight in to a Bakelite knob. Brass bolt will push against a polypropylene piece which will push against feed axis shaft.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Things will only get worse....is your lifeboat ready?


----------



## jimLE

I hope so.and here I am on high ground.


----------



## zimmy

Enjoy!


----------



## zimmy

Only young and ambitious will be able to build this.


----------



## zimmy

But what about all the movies we have watched and everything in the world stopped working.


----------



## jimLE

I'd have to sit outside and watch ppl go hungry,if the tv n stopped working. Plus I'd have lots of home canning to do.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Almost finished with the surface grinder project.


----------



## zimmy

A PDF in case you want to run your vehicle on ethanol.


----------



## zimmy

It takes people to run a prepper retreat.


----------



## zimmy

This reminds me of the book "5 Acres And Independence"


----------



## FrankW

zimmy said:


> Enjoy!


Great book! thanks for posting!


----------



## FrankW

zimmy said:


> But what about all the movies we have watched and everything in the world stopped working.


This should be a sticky.


----------



## zimmy

I think I will build one of these.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Parker Majestic Surface Grinder Project Is DONE!


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

I have have always wanted to own a piece of land and be self sufficient but after forty years I have come to the realization that as hard as I have tried it just isn't possible. You see things sort of work backwards, what I mean is that forty years ago I was young and ambitious but couldn't rub two nickels together but now that I'm old and gray .....well I'm old and gray but I do what I can and that includes maintenance on machinery and property thus the machine shop equipment, but now I can rub two nickels together


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

I'm prepared for both hot and cold weather.


----------



## zimmy

Information of some value.


----------



## zimmy

If you want to talk and listen to long distance communication I believe the long wire antenna is the cheapest way to go....so start researching and get your radios set up now!


----------



## zimmy

Everyone should have a shortwave radio for up to date around the world news broadcast and not depend on the internet and TV broadcast media.


----------



## zimmy

I believe that any antenna that you buy, build, and install should be tuned for 11 meters cb band, everyone and their bothers have a old cb radio hidden away on their property somewhere.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

In my opinion the Yaesu FT101 transceiver is the radio to go with. It is hybrid circuitry having both solid state and vacuum tube (6146) finals making it a relative easy radio to repair and there is extensive information available to the do it yourself person. One of the most important thing about this radio is that it covers the 11 meter band (CB Radio) making it a very desirable radio and I have three of them.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Katie Lee was many things -- a folksinger, actress, author and photographer but she’s probably best known as the Goddess of Glen Canyon. Her fondest memories were those in Glen Canyon before the dam.

“I don’t dream about the canyon,” Lee said in a 2014 interview. “I cannot. I give a little prayer at night. ‘Please let me dream about my canyon.’ Nope. Because I’m thinking about it constantly. I mean there isn’t a day or even an hour that goes by that something doesn’t crash into my head and remind me of a particular spot in the canyon. It’s present constantly.”

Lee grew up in Tucson and moved to Hollywood to become an actress. But in the 1950s, when she took a rafting trip down the Colorado River, she abandoned her acting career for a life of exploring, singing about and fighting fiercely for Glen Canyon and the Colorado River.

“People say to me, ‘we feel cheated we didn’t get to see what you did,’” Lee said. “And I say, 'well then you’d better get off your ass and start protesting about places that you care about. Because the minute you find a place you really love, sure as s*** something’s going to happen to it if you don’t make effort to protect it.'”



Lee died Wednesday at her home in Jerome Az. She was 98. 
See Less
Because of the drought the hydroelectric plant is predicted to stop producing power in 2023.


----------



## zimmy

Six Months Of Self-Sufficient Food.


----------



## zimmy

Flu Pandemic.


----------



## zimmy

Parameter Security


----------



## FrankW

This is the kind of content we need Zimmy.
Thank you for being a pillar of the community!


----------



## zimmy

On going update to the 10KW solar array, installing a new combiner enclosure, DC disconnect, and wiring.


----------



## zimmy

Home built combiner with DC circuit breaker, blocking diodes, and transient voltage protection.
View attachment 23726


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

My lifeboat is almost complete.....how about your lifeboat?


----------



## zimmy

Grounding solar array


----------



## zimmy

MANUALS, MANUALS, MANUALS. The Manual Library : Free Texts : Free Download, Borrow and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## zimmy

My new asset, a metal shaper.


----------



## zimmy

Moving forward on the solar up date.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

zimmy said:


> View attachment 23753
> View attachment 23754


This is a large 10KW wind turbine I built many year ago. In order to clear the the tower platform I had to build everything forward of center on the I beam so for counter balance I used a steel tank full of steel slugs on the back of the I beam. I built a large cylindrical fiberglass cover to protect everything but can't seem to find any old photos. Those were the days...so much energy.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

From the top, 2 meter transceiver, scanner, 11 meter sideband transceiver, 11 meter linear amp.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

A book of fiction and truth.


----------



## zimmy

Two 300ft conduit runs for early warning system, surveillance cameras, and powered gate. I bought this conduit at a surplus store many years ago over 2,000 ft for $100


----------



## zimmy

More pics


----------



## zimmy

Infared LEDs to light up the area at night


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Will this virus ever go away or will it continue to mutate? Do you have your Doomstead ready for what is coming? Is your health in order?


----------



## jimLE

Because of what I just watched on tv. I'm inclined to say,no to it going away until all human life does.


----------



## zimmy

jimLE said:


> Because of what I just watched on tv. I'm inclined to say,no to it going away until all human life does.


A virus designed in a lab will do what it was designed to do...mutate.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

The solar array upgrade is finished and ready for inspection.


----------



## zimmy

Battery c







harging station almost finished.


----------



## zimmy

My new project is to rebuild this tool grinder to sharpen my carbide tooling.


----------



## jimLE

I love the charging station.is it still operating during a power outage?


----------



## zimmy

jimLE said:


> I love the charging station.is it still operating during a power outage?


I have both a diesel generator and battery/inverter backup, so yes it will operate during a power outage but it would not be very high on the priority list.


----------



## zimmy

I ordered some heavy duty jack stands and they ended up getting lost in the mail and showed up a month later with no explanation as to where they were and why it took so long to get them. I suspect it had something to do with a Covid brain dead person.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Look at the past and you will see the future. Ten years from now the weak will not survive. The ship is sinking, get your lifeboat ready now!


----------



## zimmy

You can NOT have infinite growth on a planet with finite resources. We are ready....are you?


----------



## zimmy

A medical vacuum pump set up to pull a vacuum on dehydrated food in a jar.


----------



## zimmy

Hazel nut trees are














very high in protein, and you will need all the protein you can get on the work farm.


----------



## zimmy

Elderberry for health and wine, blackberries for pies. Life is hard on the work farm, and you thought you wanted to live a self-sustainable lifestyle, LOL.


----------



## zimmy

One gallon glass jugs can be found in the recycle bins, be on the look out. Comfrey too many benefits to list.


----------



## zimmy

Wine bottles full of used motor oil to help protect tender plants during a cold snap, a thermal mass so to speak.


----------



## zimmy

The mushroom grow op didn't work out too well but the pawpaw's did very well.


----------



## zimmy

Nobody gets into this orchard, not no one, not no how.


----------



## zimmy

This was back in the early 80's using telephone batteries and gov surplus ship inverters...crazy huh.


----------



## jimLE

And those are the small ones.lol


----------



## zimmy

zimmy said:


> This was back in the early 80's using telephone batteries and gov surplus ship inverters...crazy huh.
> View attachment 23830
> View attachment 23831





jimLE said:


> And those are the small ones.lol


Each cell was about 275lbs each.


----------



## zimmy

It has been brought to my attention that the people in this forum are not posting their projects, items they have bought, things they have built, or any photos related to prepping, so guess what, you can expect the same from me.







ou can expect


----------



## zimmy

The deer ticks have invaded our area and are getting worse every year. They can be extremely small and not noticeable in areas of the body that you can't see. This one was found while taking a shower but if it had been on the back of my neck,







I would have never known it. Be aware that they pass on the Lyme bacteria, and you will have a lifetime of misery.


----------



## jimLE

I've gotten only two on me, from August of 2007 up to now. Guess I've been lucky so far.


----------



## zimmy

You need to think outside the box, medical devices can be used for many things like pulling a vacuum from a jar of infused strawberries and then put into the freezer or using it as a solder sucker to remove molten solder from a circuit board. Open your mind.


----------



## zimmy

Mig, tig, stick, plasma, and when I get around to it I will set up my oxy/acetylene torch. Do the work yourself, count on no one.


----------



## zimmy

Quality equipment will last for years.


----------



## zimmy

Oil shocks have been happening more often now, get an EV (electric vehicle) before it is too late. We have both hybrid and full electric.


----------



## zimmy

Will Russia stop with Ukraine, or will they keep going on and on taking over other nations? Is WWW3 possible? Get ready!


----------



## jimLE

I don't think they'll stop with ukraine.. they'll keep going until a country stop's them.


----------



## zimmy

Removed


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Take a close look at these photos, a fence on one side and a swamp with thorns on the other side, there is no place to go but straight, which means I'm in control of the situation. Think about it.


----------



## zimmy

Even the strongest most secure compound will not keep out the enemy.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

This is an old but well-built cast iron base chipper that just needs a little TLC.



































chipper/shredder that just needs a little TLC.


----------



## zimmy

So you people claim to be preppers and have a small chunk of land out in country somewhere, do you actually have the equipment and knowledge to do your own repairs both mechanical, electrical, and electronics. Some of you talk the talk but never walk the walk. SHOW ME YOUR PROJECTS! These photos are of a gear for a metal lathe that lost a few teeth, so I pined it, brazed it, heat treated it, and filed it. In the end it was almost perfect.


----------



## zimmy

I bought this transformer-based battery charger through the government disposal program, the only thing solid state in it is the rectifier so not too much in it that would give any problems unlike the switching supply type chargers that go belly up at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## zimmy

A Home Security Guide for everyone. Just some basic stuff.


----------



## zimmy

A new used government surplus purchase for aligning radio equipment.


----------



## zimmy

SOLD! Now lets buy something that we can really use.


----------



## zimmy

You can do the front and back brakes on your vehicle for $273 or pay the dealer $900 and let them do it for you. These are coated rotors and ceramic pads designed for extreme conditions.


----------



## zimmy

NEWS FLASH! You are allowed to change your own oil and filters and use whatever type of oil you want. You might just save some money and have a job well done.


----------



## zimmy

I save my used oil and you should too.

*Recycle Motor Oil With Our Used Oil Reprocessor*
By The Mother Earth News Editors
EmailPrintFacebookPinterestTwitter








MOTHER EARTH NEWS STAFF
Burkholder pouring used motor oil into his oil recycler.
We’re sure no one has to be told that today’s _gasoline_ prices are astronomical, and if you’ve purchased a quart of oil lately you also know that “highway robbery” doesn’t stop at the pump. Well, in response to just such inflated costs, MOTHER EARTH NEWS researcher Dennis Burkholder (who was an old pro at watching his pennies even _before_ the energy crisis) has come up with a dandy little device that allows him to _recycle_ motor oil for less than the cost of a cup of coffee!
Dennis began experimenting with waste oil reprocessing back in 1974, with excellent results, and figured that our readers might appreciate being let in on his “secret.” Of course, the inventive tinkerer scrounged a good many of the parts he used for his apparatus, but he calculates that even if he’d purchased_ most_ of the components right from the hardware store, the total cost wouldn’t have exceeded $15.
“It’s really a snap to put together, since all the plumbing pieces were _manufactured_ to fit each other,” Dennis points out. “The only real fabrication involved is cutting the pieces to size, drilling holes, and forming the 90° arc in the gadget’s one long leg … which I did with a tubing bender, but it could be done–in a pinch–by merely hand-bending the material (carefully, to avoid causing any corner-weakening kinks). Also, I chose to weld all the legs to the angle iron support. However, anyone who doesn’t have access to welding equipment could readily double-bolt each limb–including the curved one, after flattening its end and fitting it to one side of the angle–to the metal stanchion.”
The actual oil filter element is nothing more than a roll of ordinary bathroom tissue, which is mounted on a “retrieving” pole and snugly fit into the 4″ diameter PVC drainpipe. A center-drilled wooden disk serves as a support platform for the paper drum, yet is small enough to allow the lubricant to pass through the filter. Finally, an old floor wax can or biscuit tin is fitted with a porcelain light bulb socket, provided with an access hatch for globe-changing, and end-drilled so the whole affair can be slipped over the two-foot-long oil-exit tube.
Related Articles

How to Get Rid of Beavers NaturallyLearn why beavers build dams and how to outsmart them using water control structures.

Everyday Items For A Chicken First Aid KitWhile these home remedies can not replace the expertise of a veterinarian, they have been life savers for us when veterinary care was not available.

Little Free Seed LibraryA dream for community, learning, and empowerment sprouted into reality through a neighborhood hub for seeds and food.
Dennis emphasizes that his petroleum reprocessor _isn’t_ a refinery, but–by the same token–it is a good deal more effective than is a simple strainer. “The process starts when you pour the used motor oil into the opening of the large column. The lubricant passes through the layered roll of paper, at a speed that can be adjusted by the needle valve, and then drips into the inclined copper pipe … where the light bulb warms the insulated tin chamber surrounding that conduit section.
“Naturally, the heat is transferred to both the copper _and_ the fluid passing within, and as a _result_ of the 215°F temperatures achieved, water vapor and–of course–higher volatiles such as unburned gasoline are driven from the liquid and exit out the high end of the pipe as fumes. I’ve achieved my best processing results when operating the device with the control valve nearly shut to maintain a drip… simply because both the filter and the evaporator are then given more time to work.”
The researcher has also discovered that a 60-watt bulb may not provide enough heat to maintain the necessary temperature (above the boiling point of water) in the vaporizing chamber, especially if the apparatus is used in an extremely cold garage. So, if your work area is especially chilly, he suggests you use a 75-watt lamp.
Despite its “Rube Goldberg” appearance, the inexpensive device has proved to be fairly effective. We sent “before” and “after” crankcase oil samples to an independent petroleum analysis laboratory, and the results–though not earth-shattering–indicated that the homebuilt recycler did an adequate job.

For instance, wear-causing iron, silicon, and chromium particles were reduced by 31, 7.4, and 16.6%. respectively. At the same time, the concentrations of some _beneficial additives–_including magnesium, boron, and phosphorous detergents–increased to the tune of between 200 and 389%. The Total Acid Number (a measure of low pH) decreased by 9.2%, probably as a result of the alkaline effect of the detergents. (We attribute these “bonus” figures to the substances put in the toilet tissue during its manufacture.) The final test showed that the viscosity was reduced by 10.4% … but it was still well within the acceptable limit, having an equivalent of about SAE 30W.
Dennis prefers to recycle the oil from his own vehicles, rather than collect “strange” lubricant from the service station (where it may contain higher levels of dirt, antifreeze, and gasoline than does his “used” lubricant). But either way, he’s saving cash with his T.P. reprocessor … and further pinches his pennies by not changing the _paper_ till the device becomes hopelessly clogged!


----------



## zimmy

I found this very large pressure cooker at thrift store for $10, the metal sealing surfaces are good so all it really needs is some cleaning up and brought up to date on the pressure relief system.


----------



## zimmy

If you haven't collected your stuff, it's probably too late






































































probably too late.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Sanctions will be put on China if they assist Russia in any way which in turn will affect the whole world, are you ready or is it business as usual.


----------



## zimmy

Automatic gate parts, build your own, build it better.


----------



## zimmy

This is good information here folks to print out, be prepared to use a lot of ink and paper. This is available in soft cover book from Amazon $16


----------



## zimmy

Interesting information.


----------



## zimmy

Do you have your Doomstead setup,I'm thinking not.







mstead set


----------



## zimmy

Well this is it folks, NATO is warning about a impending cyber attack from Russia on the United States energy, communications, transportation, and financial institutions, a fire sale so to speak. For some people it is just too late to prepare, but for those who have been preparing for years it is the last opportunity to pull cash out of your investments, get your last minute food items, wire up that radio system you have had in the closet, and fill up those containers with propane or liquid fuel. I hope that the world problems will deescalate but from what I'm seeing it doesn't appear this is going to happen any time soon. This is very serious but for most of you it is business as usual. Your lifeboat should already be set up.


----------



## zimmy

For those of you that have your lifeboat built this book is for you, for those who didn't bother with a lifeboat don't bother with this book.


----------



## zimmy

removed


----------



## zimmy

Insulated surplus panels cut out of fiberglass house entry doors for window install.


----------



## zimmy

Most of the hardware sold in this country comes from China and Covid 19 is still causing problems in China thus causing shortages in this country, are you stocked up?


----------



## zimmy

A simple low cost project to take care of your small parts storage and organize your shop. Old wooden door painted red with screws spaced out to fit your plastic storage boxes then screw the door to the wall.


----------



## zimmy

removed


----------



## zimmy

Will this sign keep people away?


----------



## zimmy

Mason bee houses


----------



## zimmy

removed


----------



## zimmy

removed


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

If you every have the opportunity to get fire damaged tools, grab them. Some tools have a lifetime warranty





















.


----------



## zimmy

This is for Pennsylvania but it may apply to other states. Trespassing law.


----------



## zimmy

I bought all of these hubs for $15 from an Amazon outlet store and I believe they could be used for a vertical axis wind turbine. Something in the line of a drag type air foil and a PM 3 phase slow speed generator.


----------



## zimmy

It takes a village.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

Walking the Walk....not just Talking the Talk.......10 years ago i got the Hell out of Dodge....a little update


----------



## zimmy

Lookin Good!


----------



## zimmy

Good thing all of us are ready for what is to come, you are ready right?


----------



## zimmy

Do you save your rocks?


----------



## zimmy

The chatter on the internet says the month of August is the point of no return.


----------



## jimLE

Nope I don't save rocks.but then again, I don't live at a location where I can.


----------



## zimmy

jimLE said:


> Nope I don't save rocks.but then again, I don't live at a location where I can.


I haven't decided what I'm going to do with them but i do have rocks and more to come.


----------



## jimLE

I bought a indoor/outdoor clock online today.in which it has lil hidden camera.and wifi capability.im hoping that I can link it with my phone.then I'll try to link it with my pc.either way..i I'll charge it inside.then to the front porch it goes.this will allow me to stay inside, and know what's going on out front.


----------



## zimmy

I bought eight of these raised gardens and they will be installed in the area I prepared with wood chips. The size is 30" tall by 81" by 51".


----------



## jimLE

Any idea to how long those raised beds will last? Especially compared to the one's made of landscape timber.


----------



## zimmy

jimLE said:


> Any idea to how long those raised beds will last? Especially compared to the one's made of landscape timber.


The material is powder coated galvalume better then standard galvanize zinc. They will last the rest of my life and that's a good thing.


----------



## zimmy

I bought a scrap surface grinder for the cast iron base, the base will be used for a metal shaper I bought last year and this will complete my machine shop.


----------



## zimmy

The old troy Built tiller my father left me before he passed away years ago.







, she takes a likin and keeps on tickin.


----------



## zimmy

You can never have too much building material for your doomstead.


----------



## jimLE

this one horse,one grocery store mud hole with a 4 way stop has gotten to me.but then again,so has some of the people here.lol.i thought of a campground that I've camped at before. there's a city close to it that I like.so I'll start making calls next week to look for a place to move to. there's plenty of places to fish.not sure.but I think there's good hunting there. it's a bigger city then I care for.but what that heck.


----------



## zimmy

My home-built, solar grid tie interface control panel using surplus equipment. DC circuit breaker for each string, blocking diodes for each string, DC disconnect, DC rapid shutdown contactor, both transient and thunder bolt protection, 500VDC open circuit, and a DC digital voltmeter. We don't know what is to come so why not prepare for the worst-case scenario, it can only help.


----------



## zimmy

Crop covers


----------



## zimmy

Stuff


----------



## zimmy

Wind energy.


----------



## zimmy

Stainless steel tubing for gate project.


----------



## zimmy

One raised garden bed installed and ready for topsoil on top of the wood chips. Beds are installed on six 8"x16" level paving stones then filled with washed gravel, logs will be placed on top of the gravel then in filled with wood chips. It is a big process installing these level and in a straight line. Seven more to go and will be ready for next year planting. The ship is sinking fast.￼👌


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

zimmy said:


> Do you save your rocks?
> View attachment 23959


well let's see now.....I live in the Ozarks...on a mountain top....by the Lake soooooooooo..........yep....lol


----------



## zimmy

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> well let's see now.....I live in the Ozarks...on a mountain top....by the Lake soooooooooo..........yep....lol





Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> well let's see now.....I live in the Ozarks...on a mountain top....by the Lake soooooooooo..........yep....lol


More like the rocks are in your way.


----------



## zimmy

Wow, I have been really busy with projects. Assembles eight raised garden beds, built the sides up on my dump trailer to haul compost and topsoil, installed regulated CO2 gas for fire suppression in my battery charge station, in the process of installing a DC water pump for irrigation of raised gardens, and moving over to rechargeable batteries and get away from the disposable batteries. Get everything on to your lifeboat NOW while you can.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## ContinualHarvest

It's been a while. But, the preps have changed a bit. We had another kid. Been teaching both how to fish, forage, and defend.
Life had been so so busy with the degrees, the new job, and the family. 
On top of that, this stupid pandemic. Good thing for the preps. When everything went down, we were ready. 

Ho[e everyone is doing alright!


----------



## zimmy

Always, always, grab utility poles when available.


----------



## zimmy

Raspberries are coming on strong now that the birds can't get to them.


----------



## zimmy

You can build your own solar mounting framework.


----------



## zimmy

I added a leaf to my leaf springs on the back of my truck, a most miserable job.


----------



## zimmy

A new project coming up for next spring. I have a 300 gal water tank in the ground that fills from the bottom and I will install a DC pump that will be powered by a solar panel and will





















turned off and on by a float switch and the pump will fill a 2000 gal above ground tank for water gravity feed to my raised garden beds. Stay Tuned.


----------



## zimmy

If you need something from China you better order it now, the ship is sinking.


----------



## zimmy

The 300 gal tank in the ground will fill this 2000 gal and use gravity pressure to feed the irrigation system going to the raised garden beds.


----------



## zimmy

Looks like I'm going to need some new tires for the dump trailer.


----------



## jimLE

Yup 👍 time for some new ones.maybe a couple of spares as well.


----------



## zimmy

jimLE said:


> Yup 👍 time for some new ones.maybe a couple of spares as well.


I have one spare tire mounted on the front of the trailer, that should do it.


----------



## zimmy

A new set of 8 ply




























tires all the way around on the dump trailer.
GM had problems with the batteries in the Chevy Bolt so they replaced all of them with a 100.000-mile warranty.
Spring times are lean times for food, do you have a backup food supply until you harvest the summer and fall crop?


----------



## zimmy

I bought 14 used panels the other day, 250watt ea,





















$80 a panel


----------



## jimLE

Great score


----------



## zimmy

Mixing topsoil and composted wood chips for raised garden beds, two down, six to go.


----------



## zimmy

Trying to convert this ugly antique metal shaper into a work of art, watch me, I can do it. The world is going crazy, get your doomstead in order now!


----------



## zimmy

Building my own heavy duty adjustable feet for the shaper project.


----------



## zimmy

Someone gave me a huge sunflower last fall full of sun flower seeds, I planted some of the seeds but the flowers never grew as big as the seeds I used. The buzz words I





















hear any more is water and food, get ready, get serious now!


----------



## zimmy

Eight raised garden beds, four set up and working on number five. I the pattern fits the paver blocks, then the beds will fit the pavers. Using a green laser,
























































all are in line, all level, all the same height.


----------



## zimmy

We had a small batch of tomatoes,










































so we canned them in the shop area.


----------



## zimmy

Get your China junk while you can!


----------



## zimmy

Oil drippers for vintage machines.


----------



## zimmy

Apple cider season is right around the corner, so it is time to freshen up the fruit press, sanding, wire brushing, bolts soaking in vinegar to remove corrosion, spraying the varnish, and brushing on the black paint, are you ready for the big event.


----------



## zimmy

Project metal shaper moving forward. I cut a hole through the top for the chain to connect to the motor sprocket. I have to bolt the two angle irons to the inside walls to mount for the motor adjusting plate. New chain is on order, project moving forward.


----------



## zimmy

Fruit press all finished, and all wrapped up ready for fall apple



































pressing.


----------



## zimmy

I found this radio at a flea market sale. they said it spent some time outside...Ya think so!


----------



## zimmy

In my opinion the best doomsday radio ever made because it covers 11-meter band CB radio, and everybody has a CB radio stuck somewhere on their property, attic, garage, basement, somewhere.


----------



## zimmy

I installed the motor, gearbox, chain, sprockets, and wired in the VFD on the metal shaper. It appears to be working as it should but way too slow so I will change out the bottom sprocket from 17 tooth to 30 tooth giving me faster strokes per minute. This will be the last machine for my machine shop.


----------



## zimmy

Six raised gardens ready to go and two more to do. It takes ambition to be self-sufficient














...do you have what it takes?


----------



## zimmy

Still working on the metal shaper for my machine shop. The gearbox gear ratio is too high (already had) so to compensate for that I ordered a 30 tooth #50 sprocket to replace the 17-tooth sprocket but now the sprocket will hit the gearbox mounting plate, problem solved by f














abing a 1/2" aluminum plate to raise the gearbox up. Time consuming but no big deal.


----------



## zimmy

One more raised bed to go, eight total.


----------



## zimmy

Gm replaced our old battery with a new extended range battery free of charge, WOW!


----------



## zimmy

June 19th is when I ordered the raised garden beds














and today, Sept. 19 is when I finished this project. 800 nuts, 800 bolts, paving stones, washed gravel, rotting logs, wood chips, topsoil, and compost is what it took for this project. Stay the course and get your lifeboat in order.


----------



## zimmy

Someone destroyed the Guidestones with a bomb.


----------



## zimmy

Window Quilt blinds made in Vermont. I bought these years ago, they are insulated quilted blinds that roll up and down in a track and seal all the way around. Thay make a big difference in keeping the heat in and the cold our, or vice versa, bottom line is they work!


----------



## zimmy

Energy independent.


----------



## zimmy

Working on food production.


----------



## jimLE

Been getting car work done.and looking for another place to live.


----------



## zimmy

This is a 1,000-gallon tank I buried years ago and I recently opened it up to see how it looked closed up for so long. The lid and stainless-steel bolts came off easily and I found a small puddle of water resting on the bottom but no mold anywhere. Anyone have any Ideas as to what to put in this tank.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Someone gave me this aluminum bird house,














and this is how I mounted it.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## jimLE

I ordered the hand the hand pump the other day, just got it yesterday.and yes.it work's great.the metal thing the jug of water is sitting in, tilt's.but I make a mess every time I use it that way.


----------



## zimmy

Using toe warmers in mylar bags to absorb oxygen. These are extra thick 4.5 mil bags with a zipper closure to be used after cutting open the sealed bag. An iron set to medium does a good job of sealing the opening.


----------



## zimmy

I added a digital readout to my surface grinder for more precision down adjustment and a light fixture to better to see with.


----------



## zimmy

Aluminum can be cut with a circular saw and a carbide blade, and it does a really nice job. This is the mounting arrangement for the VFD on




























the shaper project. The communication will be through a remote panel mounted on a pedestal on top out front for the operator to access.


----------



## zimmy

Making an ozone generator to clean apples in a water bath before crushing and pressing apples for cider.


----------



## zimmy

Experimenting with cold weather crops and covers.


----------



## zimmy

The metal shaper project is moving along ever so slowly doing a little bit every day. I added a dust/drip tray under the motor protecting the VFD (variable frequency drive) from liquids and metal particles.


----------



## zimmy

Wow, there is absolutely no







or very little traffic on this forum, in light of the world situation it appears that Americans feel isolated from these events, but we are not. In time, Americans will experience what, the rest of the world's experiences, but we will have it much better off.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Parsnips, a cold weather crop looks something like a white carrot. I have never tried this before but I'm going to try to grow these over the winter or at least see if they survive till spring.


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

I ran over this nest with the mower and didn't know it was there until a skunk opened it up, close call!


----------



## zimmy




----------



## zimmy

Raised garden beds with





















sandy rich soil blended with compost, just the right amount of moisture that easily breaks apart after compression.


----------



## zimmy

Too late in the year to plant these trees and also,














I haven't decided where I want them, so I buried them in the compost pile.


----------



## zimmy

I bought all of these at the Amazon Bin store for $40. Crowfoot wrench set, wheel spindle, hyd. pump, and a heavy cabinet/refrigerator wheel set. Like everything else these will go into the asset building.


----------



## zimmy

Space is a premium including wall space, so I mounted two electrical panels on the wall to store assets (stuff).


----------



## zimmy

Do you have your food production set up, are you ready for what is to come? The ship is sinking, will you end up drowning or will you find a way to save yourself? ￼


----------



## zimmy

Making an extension cable for the metal shaper project. This cable will connect the keypad with the Variable frequency drive and the VFD will be mounted remote from the keypad. A most tedious job. The other end will be soldered on after the cable is pushed through the conduit.


----------



## zimmy

I bought this miniature battery power oscilloscope to check the quality of the wave form on my vintage Trace inverter. The plan is to run an electric blanket at night and turn the heat down in the house














till morning insuring a warm comfortable sleep. The manufacturer says the electric blanket cannot be run on an inverter, but I think otherwise if the waveform is pure sine wave. For some reason I can't get the fingerprints off of the display but doesn't affect operation.


----------



## zimmy

I bought this property 42 years ago and this tree was on the property, the tree points toward a stream that flows through our property.


----------



## zimmy

A lot of military activity is going on in the background that isn't on the evening news, wake up!


----------



## zimmy

The new additions to the surface grinder is a digital read out, goose neck lamp, and a cool mist system, It could use a dust collection system but I'm going go ahead and put the done stamp on this project. Still pecking away on the shaper project.


----------



## zimmy

My 20 ton Harbor Freight was heavily modified. Electric over air, over hydraulic, locking wheels, pressure release knob, and cable winch to lift and lower table.


----------



## zimmy

120vac solenoid valve, air gauge, and regulator connected to foot pedal.


----------



## zimmy

For some reason the parsnips are alive and well, surviving the cold.


----------

